# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ذكر فيمن وهمهم المحدث الألبانى رحمه الله فى السلسلة الصحيحة

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمدللهِ نحمدُه ونستعينُه ونستغفرُه، ونعوذُ باللهِ مِن شرورِ أنفسِنا، ومِن سيئاتِ أعمالِنا. مَن 

يهدِه اللهُ؛ فلا مُضلَّ له، ومَن يُضلِلْ؛ فلا هادِيَ له، وأشهد أنْ لا إله إلا الله وحدَه لا شريكَ له، 

وأشهد أنَّ محمداً عبده ورسولُه. {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ 

مُسْلِمُونَ} (آل عمران:102) {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا 

زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ 

رَقِيباً} (النساء:1) {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً} (الأحزاب:70) {يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ 

أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً} (الأحزاب:71). ألا وإنَّ خيرَ 

الحديثِ كتابُ الله، وخيرَ الهديِ هديُ محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وشرَّ الأمورِ محدثاتُها، وكلَّ 

محدثةٍ بدعة، وكلَّ بدعةٍ ضلالة، وكلَّ ضلالةٍ في النار. 
أما بعد :
فهذا جمع مختصر مشتمل على بعض الاوهام كنت قد دونتها قبل برهة من الزمان اثناء تتبعى للسلسلة الصحيحة للمحدث العلم الالبانى رحمه الله وهو غيض من فيض ونقطة من بحر وتعاهدى كتابه لما فيه من العلم الجم والفوائد المبثوثة فيه فأحببت ان اثرى هذا الملتقى المبارك
وهم المدعو (حسان بن عبدالمنان ) 

ما اخرجه البخارى فى الادب المفرد (254) والبيهقى ف شعب الايمان (2/22/1058) من طريق الربيع بن مسلم القرشى :حدثنا محمد بن زياد عن ابى هريرة قال :
خرج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم على رهط من اصحابه يضحكون ويتحدثون فقال :
والذى نفسى بيده لو تعلمون ما اعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا ثن انصرف صلى الله عليه وسلم وابكى القوم واوحى الله عزوجل اليه يا محمد لم تقنط عبادى؟ فرجع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :
ابشروا وسددوا وقاربوا )
قال الالبانى رحمه الله :
وللشطر الاول من الحديث 
اخرجه البخارى ومسلم وابن حبان ووكيع ف الزهد وابن ابى شيبة فى المصنف واحمد

وقال رحمه الله :
وقد استوعب شواهده وطرقه الاخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن بن عبدالجبار الفريوائى فى الزهد 

والحديث مما جنى عليه المعو حسان عبدالمنان فضعفه من حديث لابى ذر وغيره جاهلا او متجاهلا شواهده منها حديث انس المتفق عليه 

قلت :
وقد ردعليه الشيخ الالبانى رحمه الله :
فى كتابه (النصيحة بتحذير المسلمين من تضعيفات ابن عبدالمنان للاحاديث الصحيحة ومن تخريبه بتعليقاته لكتب الائمة الرحيحة)
برقم (123)

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

متابع بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم حسن ، ولعلنا نعلقُ إن إقتضت الضرورة للإستفادة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
ونفعنا الله بفوائدكم وتعليقاتكم الفذة
ونسأل الله لنا ولكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

ألن تكمل هذه الفوائدَ سارع بها ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ الداعية سلمان العودة حفظه الله فى الحديث الذى اخرجه البيهقى فى السنن (9/9) وفى الدلائل (2/301) من طريق ابن اسحاق :حدثنى الزهرى عن ابى بكر بن عبدالرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام عن ام سلمة رضى الله عنها زوج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم انها قالت :لما ضاقت علينا مكة واوذى اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتنوا ...........................ف  ال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان بارض الحبشة ملكا لايضلم احد عنده فالحقوا ببلاده حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجا ومخرجا مما انتم فيه )قال الالبانى رحمه الله :رواه احمد فى المسند (1/201) من طرق ابن اسحاق به وقال الحافظ الهيثمى رحمه الله عقب عزوه لاحمد (6/27)ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير ابن اسحاق وقد صرح بالسماع )قال رحمه الله :فهو اسناد جيدوقد سكت عنه الحافظ فى الفتح (7/188)قال الالبانى رحمه الله :ومن هذا التخريج يتبين عزو الحديث او جملة (لا يضلم عنده احد ) من الاخ الفاضل سلمان العودة فى رسالته المفيدة (من اخلاق الداعية ) ص45 للامام احمد لا يخلو من تساهل والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله رحمات تترى واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى :فى الحديث الذى اخرجه الطبرانى فى الكبير(3/221/3111) من طريق عثمان بن عبدالرحمن عن صدقة عن زيد بن واقد عن العلاء بن الحارث عن حزام بن حكيم عن ابيه قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :(انكم اصبحتم فى زمان كثير فقهاؤه قليل خطباؤه قليل سؤاله كثير معطوه العمل فيه خير من العلم وسياتى زمان قليل فقهاؤه كثير خطباؤه كثير سؤاله قليل معطوه العلم فيه خير من العمل )قال الهيثمى رحمه الله :رواه الطبرانى فى الكبير وفيه عثمان الطرائفى وهو ثقة الا انه قيل فيه يروى عن الضعفاء وهذا من روايته عن صدقة بن خالد وهو من رجال الصحيح )قال الالبانى رحمه الله :ةفى التعليق على المجمع فيه :فائدة :بل صدقة المذكور فى اسناده هو ابن عبدالله السمين وهو ضعيف جدا كما فى الهامش)قال الالبانى رحمه الله:والفائدة هى من الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تلميذ الهيثمى رحمه الله وكذلك كل من يعزى فى التعليقات الى الهامش وقوله رحمه الله :ضعيف جدا يخالف ما فى التقريب ضعيف حيث اقتصر عليه قال الالبانى رحمه الله :وهو الصواب كما فى التقريب لان الرجل مختلف فيه وقد وثقه بعضهم وترجمته فى تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر والتهذيبثم قال رحمه الله :ثم انه ليس فى السند ما يرجح صدقة بن عبدالله السمين فان هذا وصدقة بن خالد كلاهما روى عن زيد بن واقد وولم يذكروا فى ترجة السمين انه روى عن الطرائفى وكذا هذا يروى عن الضعفاء لا يكفى للترجيح لانه قد روى عن الثقات ايضا منهم الامام مالك والخلاصة فالحديث صحيح بطرقه وشواهده ومتابعاته والله اعلم

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

بارك الله فيك أخي حسن تابع حفظك الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى:فى الحديث الذى اخرجه ابن خزيمة فى صحيحه (1/147/290) ثنا الحسن بن محمد نا اسحاق الازرق نا محمد بن قيس عن محارب بن دثار عن عائشة انها كانت تحت المني من ثوبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي)قال الالبانى رحمه الله :اسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيحمحمد بن قيس الاسدى الوالبيواسحاق هو ابن يوسف الواسطي والحسن بن محمد ابن الصباح الزعفرانيالوهم:  ال الحافظ فى التلخيص الحبير (1/32):(رواه ابن خزيمة والدارقطني والبيهقى وابن الجوزي من حديث محارب بن دثار عن عائشة قالت :ربما حتته من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله وهو يصلي ولابن حبان من حديث الاسود بن يزيد عن عائشة قالت :لقد رأيتني أفرك المني من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي)*قال الالباني رحمه الله :اولا:ان اطلاق العزو للدارقطني انما يعني عرفا السنن وليس الحديث فيهقلت:واطلاق العزو للبيهقي عرفا معناه السنن وليس ايضا الحديث فيه وليس اللفظ المذكور فيه والله اعلمثانيا : من كلام الالباني رحمه الله :انني اشك فى ثبوت قوله ( في رواية لابن حبان (وهو يصلي ) والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :فى الحديث الذى اخرجه احمد (5/368) :حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ثنا شعبة عن الازرق بن قيس عن عبدالله بن رباح عن رجل من اصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :أن رسول الله صلى العصر فقام رجل يصلي بعدها فرآه عمر فاخذ بردائه او بثوبه فقال له اجلس فأنما هلك أهل الكتاب لم يكن لصلاتهم فصل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :أحسن وفى رواية صدق ابن الخطاب )واخرجه ابويعلى في مسنده (13/107/7166) قال :حدثنا محمد بن بشار :حدثنا محمد به قال الالباني رحمه الله :وهذا اسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات على شرط مسلم غير الصحابي الذى لم يسم فانهم كلهم عدول قلت :الوهم :والحديث اورده الهيثمي فى المجمع (2/234) وقال :(رواه احمد وابويعلى ورجال احمد رجال الصحيح )قال رحمه الله :لا وجه لتخصيص اسناد احمد فاسناد ابي يعلى كذلك رجال الصحيح فان محمد بن بشار -وهو ابوبكربندار -ثقة من رجال الشيخين وشيخه محمد هو ابن جعفر الملقب بغندر )والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ شعيب الارنؤوط حفظه الله :فى الحديث الذى اخرجه ابن حبان عنده(2/330/1377-الاحسان) :اخبرنا محمد بن علان -بأذنة -قال :حدثنا لوين قال حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن هشام الدستوائي عن ابى معشر عن ابراهيم عن الاسود عن عائشة انها كانت تحت المني من ثوبه وهو يصلي فيه )قال الالباني رحمه الله :والحديث اخرجه مسلم والنسائي قالا :حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد :حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن هشام بن حسان بهالا ان لفظ (فيصلي فيه )قال رحمه الله :ولايخفى الفرق بين هذا وبين اللفظ الاول فان هذا صريح فى ان الفرك لم يكن فى الصلاة وانما كان يصلي بعد الفرك واما اللفظ الاول فيدل ظاهره ان الفرك كان وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي.قلت :رواية مسلم هى (المحفوظة)ولهشام متابعون عن ابى معشر فى كتب السنةالوهم :قال الالباني رحمه الله :ولذلك فقد غفل المعلق على الاحسان (4/219) فقال :(ويغلب على الظن انه سبق قلم من ابن حبان فان حماد بن زيد لا تعرف له رواية عن الدستوائي ....)وقال حفظه الله وعفا الله عنه:(اسناده صحيح لوين لقب محمد بن سليمان الاسدي المصيصي اخرج له ابوداود والنسائي وباقي رجال السند رجال الصحيح)قال الالباني رحمه الله :ان الحافظ المزي وغيره لم يذكروا هشاما الدستوائي في شيوخ حماد ابن زيد وانما ذكروا هشام بن حسان.قلت:واخراج الامام مسلم رحمه الله والنسائي وابن خزيمة وابي داود وغيرهم بدون لفظة(وهو يصلي فيه )وجملة القول :ان رواية ابن حبان معلولة بالمخالفةوان كانت بمعنى حديث ابن خزيمة التي ليست بها علة ولذلك سكت عنها الحافظ فى التلخيص وكذا الفتح (1/333) فائدة:تبين بما سبق طهارة المني لدلالة الحديث .وهو قول نص عليه الشافعي واحمد واصحاب الحديث رحمهم الله كما في الفتح

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

لله درك متابع ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ البغدادي رحمه الله في مقدمة: موضح اوهام الجمع والتفريق (1/5-6):ولعل بعض من ينظر فيما سطرناه ويقف على ما لكتابنا هذا ضمناه يلحق سيء الظن بنا ويرى أنا عمدنا للطعن على من تقدمنا وإظهار العيب لكبراء شيوخنا وعلماء سلفنا وأنى يكون ذلك وبهم ذكرنا وبشعاع ضيائهم تبصرنا وباقتفائنا واضح رسومهم تميزنا وبسلوك سبيلهم عن الهمج تحيزنا وما مثلهم ومثلنا إلا ما ذكر أبو عمرو بن العلاء فيما أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد بن عمر المقرئ أخبرنا أبو طاهر عبدالواحد بن عمر بن محمد بن أبي هاشم حدثنا محمد بن العباس اليزيدي حدثنا الرياشي عن الأصمعي قال قال أبو عمرو ما نحن فيمن مضى إلا كبقل في أصول نخل طوال ولما جعل الله تعالى في الخلق أعلاما ونصب لكل قوم إماما لزم المهتدين بمبين أنوارهم والقائمين بالحق في اقتفاء آثارهم ممن رزق البحث والفهم وإنعام النظر في العلم بيان ما أهملوا وتسديد ما أغفلوا إذ لم يكونوا معصومين من الزلل ولا آمنين من مقارفة الخطأ والخطل وذلك حق العالم على المتعلم وواجب على التالي للمتقدم .مقدمة موضح أوهام الجمع والتفريق الخطيب البغداديقلت: وماتزال الامة والحمد لله على المنهج وبخاصة اهل الحديث-وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله (مجمع الزوائد)-وهم الحاف ابن حجر رحمه الله (فتح الباري)-وهم الشيخ البسيوني فى (فهارس المجمع)-وهم الشيخ حمدي السلفى ت(المعجم الكبير )فى الحديث الذي يرويه زهرة بن عمرو بن معبد التيمي عن ابى حازم عن سهل بن سعد قال :(شهدت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين كسرت رباعيته وجرح وجهه وهشمت البيضة على رأسه وإني لأعرف من يغسل الدم عن وجهه ومن ينقل عليه الماء وماذا جعل على جرحه حتى رقأ الدم كانت فاطمة بنت محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تغسل الدم عن وجهه وعلي رضي الله عنه ينقل الماء إليها في مجنة فلما غسلت الدم عن وجه أبيها أحرقت حصيرا حتى إذا صارت رمادا أخذت من ذلك الرماد فوضعته على وجهه حتى رقأ الدم ثم قال يومئذ اشتد غضب الله على قوم كلموا وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم مكث ساعة ثم قال اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون )اخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (6/200) :حدثنا احمد بن الحسن الصوفي :ثنا داود بن عمرو الضبي بهقال الالباني رحمه الله :اسناد حسن او صحيحفان رجاله ثقات معروفون غير زهرة اورده البخاري وابن ابى حاتم برواية ثلاثة اخرين عنه ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وذكره ابن حبان فى الثقات .قلت :وعلى اقل احواله يكون حديثه حسناوالله اعلموقال رحمه الله :ومن الغريب ان الحديث لم يورده الهيثمي فى مجمع الزوائد لا فى غزوة احد ولا فى اى مكان اخرولا ذكره البسيوني فى فهارس المجمعولاعزاه اخونا حمدي عبدالمجيد السلفي فى تعليقه على المعجم الكبيرمع ان الحافظ فى الفتح(7/373) قد عزاه اليه لكنه ذكر عنده زهير بن محمد عن ابي حازم قلت :وما اراه الا وهما من الحافظ رحمه اللهقال الالباني رحمه الله :فاظن ان قوله زهير بن محمد خطأ ولعله محرف من زهرة بن معبد لانه لا وجود لزهير بن محمد فى الرواة عن ابي حازم -واسمهسلمة بن دينار -كما فى المعجم الكبير وان كان له رواية فى سنن ابن ماجه كما فى تهذيب المزي رحمهم الله والله اعلم __________________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابوعبدالله رحمه الله :ما اخرجه الحاكم (1/523): عن العلاء بن عمرو الحنفي :ثنا عبدالرحمن بن محمد المحاربي ثنا محمد بن عمرو عن ابي سلمة عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :(كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو ربه فيقول : اللهم متعني بسمعي وبصري واجعلهما الوارث مني وانصرني على من ضلمني وخذ منه بثأري )قال الحاكم ابو عبدالله (1/523):(حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم )ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي قال الالباني رحمه الله :وهذا من اوهامه فان الحنفي هذا متروك كما قال الذهبي نفسه فى الميزان وساق له حديثا فى فضل العرب وقال فيه :موضوع ولما صححه الحاكم تعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله:العلاء بن عمرو الحنفي ليس بعمدة والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :فى الحديث الذي يرويه يوسف بن عطية :ثنا يزيد الرقاشي عن انس ابن مالك قال :كان اذا اصاب الرمد واحدا من اصحابه قال :اللهم متعني بسمعي وبصري واجعلهما الوارث مني وانصرني على من ظلمني وخذ منه بثأري)اخرجه ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة (181/559) والحاكم (4/414) وسكت عنهوقال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :(فيه ضعيفان )قال الالباني رحمه الله :الاولى قوله متروكان وهمايوسف بن عطية :متروك فائدة:وهما اثنان احدهما البصري والاخر الكوفي وهو متروك ولعله اشر من الاول فقد كذبه بعضهم) بتصرف يسيروالله اعلم

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

بارك الله فيك .
لو تكرمتم بأنزالها على شكل وورد كي  ننتفع بها .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
نفعنا الله واياكم بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح
ليس لي دراية بذلك 
وان اجتهدت وانزلتها كان في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم المحدث الشيخ ابو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله :فى الحديث الذى اخرجه مسلم (8/178) وابن ماجه (4091) من طريق ابن ابي شيبة واحمد (1/178) والبخاري فى التاريخ (4/2/81) وابن ابي عاصم فى آلاحاد من طريق ابن ابي شيبة والحاكم (3/430) من طريق عبدالملك بن عمير عن جابر ابن سمرة عن نافع بن عتبة بن ابي وقاص-رضي الله عنه- عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (تغزون جزيرة العرب فيفتحها الله ثم فارس فيفتحها الله ثم تغزون الروم فيفتحها الله ثم تغزون الدجال فيفتحه الله )قال الالباني رحمه الله :وله فى مسند احمد (4/337) طريقان اخران عن ابن عمير :احدهما عن طريق المسعودي عن عبدالملك -وهذه عن ابن ابي عاصم لكن وقع فيه مكان عبدالملك :(عبدالله بن عمير )الوهم :قال المعلق الفاضل حفظه الله :(اسناده صحيح رجاله رجال الصحيح )وفاته ان المسعودي اختلط وانه لم يو عنه الشيخان الا البخاري تعليقا فهو صحيح بالطرق الاخرىقال الالباني رحمه الله :وعزا الاخ الفاضل ابواسحاق الحويني في تعليقه على (مسند سعد ابن ابي وقاص)(240/159):حديث عبدالله بن جابر لابن ابي عاصم فى الآحاد وهذا وهم منه وانما عنده حديث عبدالملك بن عمير فقطثانيا :قوله حفظه الله فى (عبدالله بن جابر): مجهولولعل مستنده الهيثمي في المجمع (6/14):(رواه البزار وفيه من لم يسم )يشير الى عبدالله هذا فان سائر رواته مترجمون فى التهذيب فكأن الهيثمي لم يقف عليه فى الكتب الثلاثة وبخاصة الثقات لابن حبان ولكن جل من قال (لايضل ربي ولا ينسى)والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الخطيب البغدادي -رحمه الله -(ت 463ه )في التاريخ (8/151):فى الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في الدعاء (3/1462/1416) :حدثنا الحسن بن علي المعمري :ثنا سليمان بن محمد المباركي :ثنا حماد بن دليل عن سفيان بن سعيد الثوري عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب او عبدالرحمن بن سابط قال حماد بن دليل :وحدثني الحسن بن صالح بن حي عن عمرو بن مرة عن عبدالرحمن بن سابط عن ابي ثعلبة الخشني عن ابي عبيدة بن الجراح -رضي الله عنه-عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة ، فقال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى ، فقلت : لا أدري ، فوضع يده بين كتفي ، حتى وجدت برد أنامله ، ثم قال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى ؟ قلت : في الكفارات والدرجات ، قال : وما الكفارات ؟ قلت : إسباغ الوضوء في السبرات ، ونقل الأقدام إلى الجماعات ، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة ، قال : فما الدرجات ؟ قلت : إطعام الطعام ، وإفشاء السلام ، وصلاة بالليل والناس نيام ، قال : قل ، قال : قلت : ما أقول ؟ قال : قل : اللهم ! إني أسألك عملا بالحسنات ، وتركا للمنكرات ، وإذا أردت في قوم فتنة وأنا فيهم ؛ فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون اخرجه الطبراني فى الدعاء واخرجه الخطيب في التاريخ (8/151) من طريق الطبراني ولكنه زاد في اوله :( لما كان ليلة أسري بي رأيت ربي ...........) الحديثقال الالباني رحمه الله :وهذه الزيادة شاذة لمخالفتها لكتاب الطبراني اولا ثانيا :ولان الخطيب عقب عليها من طريق اخرى عن محمد بن علي بن المديني قال الالباني :وابن المديني لم اعرفهوتابعه الحسن بن علي المعمري كما تقدم وهو من شيوخ الطبراني الثقات ومن فوقه ثقات من رجال مسلم وقال رحمه الله :والسند صحيحوقال :وقد جاء الحديث من طرق اخرى صحح بعضها البخاري والترمذي وفيها ان ذلك رؤيا منامية وذلك مما يؤكد شذوذ تلك الزيادة فتنبه وقال رحمه الله :وراجع بعض تلك الطرق في ضلال الجنة (388)والله اعلم

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، متابعٌ لأستفيد .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى في كتابه (دفع شبه التشبيه):فى الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في الدعاء (3/1462/1416) :حدثنا الحسن بن علي المعمري :ثنا سليمان بن محمد المباركي :ثنا حماد بن دليل عن سفيان بن سعيد الثوري عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب او عبدالرحمن بن سابط قال حماد بن دليل :وحدثني الحسن بن صالح بن حي عن عمرو بن مرة عن عبدالرحمن بن سابط عن ابي ثعلبة الخشني عن ابي عبيدة بن الجراح -رضي الله عنه-عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة ، فقال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى ، فقلت : لا أدري ، فوضع يده بين كتفي ، حتى وجدت برد أنامله ، ثم قال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى ؟ قلت : في الكفارات والدرجات ، قال : وما الكفارات ؟ قلت : إسباغ الوضوء في السبرات ، ونقل الأقدام إلى الجماعات ، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة ، قال : فما الدرجات ؟ قلت : إطعام الطعام ، وإفشاء السلام ، وصلاة بالليل والناس نيام ، قال : قل ، قال : قلت : ما أقول ؟ قال : قل : اللهم ! إني أسألك عملا بالحسنات ، وتركا للمنكرات ، وإذا أردت في قوم فتنة وأنا فيهم ؛ فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون )قال المحدث الالباني رحمه الله :جاء الحديث من طرق اخرى صحح بعضها البخاري والترمذي قلت:فائدة:ان ذلك كان رؤيا منامية كما ذكر جل اهل العلم كابن ابن عبدالبر رحمه الله في التمهيد(24/325):(معناه عند اهل العلم : في منامه وهو حديث حسن رواه الثقات)فائدة:صحح  ه الامام احمد والبخاري والترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن عبدالبر والدارقطني والبغوي والمنذري وابن تيمية وابن القيم والمناوي والصنعاني وغبرهمقال الالباني رحمه الله :وقد خلط ابن الجوزي خلطا عجيبا بين هذه الاحاديث الصحيحة التي فيها اختصام الملأ الاعلى وفى بعضها رؤيا منامية - وبين الاحاديث الموضوعة التي فيها انه رأى ربه على الارض بمنى على جمل اورق ونحوه من الموضوعاتقلت :وقد بين شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله :بان الحديث موضوع فى مجموع الفتاوىقال الالباني رحمه الله :وقد قلده في ذلك الجهمي الجلد المسمى بحسن السقاف فى تعليقه على دفع شبه التشبيه فائدة:قد ردالذهبي رحمه الله على هذا الكتاب وتمنى انه لم يؤلفه مؤلفهلما فيه من تأويلات للصفات وتعطيلها حتى انه ذكر ان الله عز وجل ليس داخل العالم ولا خارجه تعالى الله الذى على العرش استوى استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته.ثانيا :لاهمية الامر فلا بأس ان اسوق بعض التعريفات وبمقدمة يسيرة عن كتاب ابن الجوزي نقلا وردود اهل العلم :دفع شبه التشبيه بأكف التنزيه - ابن الجوزي]* أسماء الكتاب:1 - العنوان الأول الذي اشتهر به: دفع شبه التشبيه بأكف التنزيه (وقد طبع بهذا الاسم).2 - العنوان الثاني: الباز الأشهب المنقض على مخالفي المذهب (وقد طبع بهذا الاسم كذلك).3- العنوان الثالث: كَفّ التَّشبيه بِأَكَفّ أَهْل التنزِيه ( هكذا سماه الذهبي في السير ).- وقد فرق بين التسميتين:= الإمام الذهبي في السير:فقال في الأول: "كَفّ التَّشبيه بِأَكَفّ أَهْل التنزِيه" مجيليد.وقال في الثاني: "البَاز الأَشْهَب" مُجَلَّد.= ابن المِبرَد في كتابه " معجم الكتب " في بيان كتب ابن الجوزي:فقال في الأول: كتاب دفع شبه التشبيه أربعة أجزاء.وقال في الثاني: كتاب الباز الْأَشْهب المنقض على من خَالف الْمَذْهَب وَهُوَ عبارَة عَن تعليقة فِي الْفِقْه, مُجَلد كَبِير.= ولذلك فقد جاء الأول في خزانة التراث - فهرس المخطوطات تحت تصنيف: العقائد.وجاء الثاني في خزانة التراث - فهرس المخطوطات تحت تصنيف: الفقه الحنبلي.= لكن قال حاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون (1/ 218): (البازي الأشهب المنقض على مخالفي المذهب للشيخ أبي الفرج ... مختصر. صنف في: تأييد مذهبه والرد على: الحنابلة المجسمة).* المؤلف:الاسم : عبدالرحمن بن علي بن محمد.الكنية: أبو الفَرَجِاللقب: جمال الدينالشهرة: ابن الجَوْزِيِّالنس  بة: القُرَشِيُّ البغداديالولادة  : 508 هـالوفاة: 597 هـالمذهب: حنبلي* توثيق الكتاب:أ ـ نَسَبَه له كل من:- الذهبي ت 748هـ في السير.- ابن رجب الحنبلي ت 795هـ في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة.- ابن المبرد ت 909هـ في معجم الكتب.- حاجي خليفة ت 1067 هـ في كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون ( باسم: البازي الأشهب، المنقض على مخالفي المذهب ).- البابي ت 1339 هـ في هدية العارفين أسماء المؤلفين وآثار المصنفين ( باسم: دفع شبه المشتبه ).ب ـ ونَقل عنه كل من:* تصنيف الكتاب:الأصل: العقائد الفرع: الردود (والأولى أن يوضع في: كتب حذر منها العلماء)* موضوع الكتاب:يدور موضوع الكتاب في تأييد مذهب المؤولة للصفات- (والصحيح أن يقال: المحرفة) للصفات - من جهمية ومعتزلة وغيرهم والرد على الحنابلة (يعني بهم ابن حامد، والقاضي أبي يعلى، وشيخه ابن الزاغوني) المجسمة (يعني بهم المثبتين للصفات).* مخطوطات الكتاب:1 - عنوان المخطوط: دفع شبه التشبيه بكف التنزيه.اسم المكتبة: المكتبه الازهريه.اسم الدولة: مصر.اسم المدينة: القاهره.رقم الحفظ: [2815] حليم 33416.[نسخه في العالم]2 - عنوان المخطوط: الباز الاشهب المنقض على مخالف المذهب.- اسم المكتبة: المكتبه الآصفيهاسم الدولة: الهنداسم المدينة: حيدرآبادرقم الحفظ: 2/ 1294 (225)[نسخه في العالم]- اسم المكتبة: جوتااسم الدولة: المانيااسم المدينة: جوتارقم الحفظ: 716[نسخه في العالم]* طبعات الكتاب:- طُبع لأول مرة باسم " دفع شبه التشبيه بأكف التنزيه " تحقيق الشيخ محمّد زاهد الكوثري، نشر المكتبة التوفيقية بالقاهرة, في (96) صفحة, بدون تاريخ.- وطُبع كذلك باسم " الباز الأشهب المنقض على مخالفي المذهب " تحقيق محمد منير الإمام, مركز الخدمات والأبحاث الثقافية, نشر دار الجنان, الطبعة الأولى 1407 هـ 1987.- ثم أعيد طبعه مرة أخرى باسم " دفع شبه التشبيه بأكف التنزيه " تحقيق حسن السقاف الأردني, نشر دار الإمام النووي بالأردن, وأنكر فيه محققه التسمية الأخرى.* ملاحظات على الكتاب وطبعاته:- " دفع شبه التشبيه "، لابن الجوزي، (تحقيق: السقاف) , قدم السقاف في هذا الكتاب بمقدمة طعن فيها في أئمة السلف مثل ابن خزيمه وعبدالله ابن الإمام احمد وغيرهم.ومن الكتب التي ردت على السقاف وابن الجوزي في هذا المصنف:1 - الكشاف عن ضلالات حسن السقاف، دار المنار، للشيخ سليمان العلوان - حفظه الله -, وهو موجود في المكتبة الشاملة فانظره.2 - إتحاف أهل الفضل والإنصاف بنقض كتاب دفع شبهة التشبيه وتعليقات السقاف، دار الصميعي، للشيخ سليمان العلوان - حفظه الله -, (طبع منه الآن مجلدان) , وهو موجود في المكتبة الشاملة فانظره.3 - الإتحاف بعقيدة الإسلام والتحذير من جهمية السقاف، للشيخ عبدالكريم الحميد - حفظه الله -.4 - الصواعق والشهب المرميه على ضلالات وانحرافات السقاف البدعيه، للشيخ عبدالرحمن بن يوسف الرحمه - حفظه الله -، نشر دار الحميضي.5 - الإسعاف في في الكشف عن حقيقة حسن السقاف , لغالب الساقي,وهو موجود في المكتبة الشاملة فانظره.6 - تسفيه أدعياء التنزيه (رد على كتب دفع شبه التشبيه لابن الجوزي ومحققه السقاف) , لعبدالله بن فهد الخليفي, وهو موجود في المكتبة الشاملة فانظره.- وهذا الكتاب ممن حذر منه الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - وذلك في رسالة بعثها إلى الشيخ سليمان العلوان يؤيده في الرد عليها، وكتاب الشيخ سليمان العلوان - الأتحاف - له جزء ثاني ذكره الشيخ في الكتاب. وذكر في ترجمة له على شبكة الأنترنت قبل عامين وذكر أنه مخطوط. وبعث بإحالة إلى الشيخ سفر الحوالي - حفظه الله - في حدود 1414 ليرد على هذا الكتاب. اهـ- وقال سليمان العلوان في مقدمة كتابه إتحاف أهل الفضل والإنصاف بنقض كتاب دفع شبهة التشبيه وتعليقات السقاف: ولما لم يكن لابن الجوزي- عفا الله عنه- معرفة بحقيقة مذهب السلف عموما، وما عليه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله خصوصا؛ ظن أن كل ما قاله أبو يعلى وابن الزاغوني تشبيه، فنفى- عفا الله عنه- كثيرا مما وصف الله به نفسه أو وصفه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعوى تنزيه الله عن مشابهة المخلوقين؛ لأن وصف الله تعالى بما وصف به نفسه أو وصفه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تشبيه عند ابن الجوزي؛ فنفي الصفات من قبل ابن الجوزي وغلوه في نفي التشبيه أوقعه في مذهب النفاة، من الجهمية وغيرهم، وقد تكلف الصعاب لصرف الآيات والأحاديث عن ظواهرها، وأتى بتأويلات مستكرهة، ووقع في أمور عظام ... اهـ- وقال عبد الله الخليفي في كتابه تسفيه أدعياء التنزيه: فقد اطلعت على كتاب ((دفع شبه التشبيه بأكف التنزيه)) للحافظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله بتحقيق الحسن بن علي السقاف هداه الله والكتاب سيء وتحقيقه أسوأ .. اهـ- وقال عبد الكريم في شرحه لسنن الترمذي: وأما بالنسبة لكتابه (الباز الأشهب) فهذا كتاب سيء للغاية، رمى فيه مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة بالتشبيه، فهذا الكتاب من أسوأ كتبه ... اهـ- وجاء في فتوى الشبكة الإسلامية بإشراف عبد الله الفقيه: .. وقد تأثر ابن الجوزي بشيخه تأثراً بالغاً، فحاد عن طريق سلفه من أئمة المذهب، وقال بقول أهل التأويل، لا سيما في كتابه (دفع شبه التشبيه بأكف التنزيه)، الذي صنفه في الرد على بعض مشايخ المذهب، كابن حامد، والقاضي أبي يعلى، وشيخه ابن الزاغوني، وليس في الرد على الحنابلة كما زعم بعضهم. اهـ- وهو كتاب شان به اعتقاد الحنابلة حتى قال فيه ابن عقيل الحنبلي: لقد شان ابن الجوزي اعتقادنا شينا لا يغسله حتى ماء البحار. أو كما قال.تنبيه: الذي ورد في هذا الكتاب من تأويل بعض الصفات فإن ابن الجوزي لم يثبت عليه في سائر مؤلفاته فهو تارة يثبت وتارة ينفي:- قال شيخ الإسلام فِي الفتاوى (4/169): "إن أبا الفرج نفسه متناقض فِي هذا الباب، لَم يثبت على قدم النفي ولا على قدم الإثبات بل له من الكلام فِي الإثبات نظمًا ونثرًا ما أثبت به كثيرًا من الصفات الَّتِي أنكرها فِي هذا المصنف - أي: دفع شبه التشبيه - فهو فِي هذا الباب مثل كثير من الخائضين فِي هذا الباب من أنواع الناس يثبتون تارة وينفون أخرى فِي مواضع كثيرة من الصفات، كما هو حال أبي الوفاء بن عقيل، وأبي حامد الغزالي" اهـ.- وقال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في شرحه للواسطية: وهناك من ينتسب إلى السنة وإلى الحديث وإلى الحنابلة , لكنه خلط واضطرب في صفة الوجه، فمرة يفسرها بتفسير المعتزلة , ومرة بمذهب المفوضة , ومرة بمذهب السلف، وهو ابن الجوزي رحمه الله، ففي كتابه (دفع شبه التشبيه) اختار مذهب المعتزلة في تفسير الوجه، وفي كتابه (تلبيس إبليس) ذهب مذهب المفوضة، وفي كتابه (مجالس ابن الجوزي) ذهب مذهب السلف وأهل السنة، مما يدل على اضطرابه وتخليطه في هذه الصفة. اهـوالله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله (شرح الأدب المفرد):في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري في الادب المفرد(634) واحمد(3/152) والحارث ابن ابي اسامة في مسنده /زوائده (ق124/2) :من طريق عبدالوارث قال حدثنا :ابوربيعة سنان قال :حدثنا أنس بن مالك قال :أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غصنا فنفضه فلم ينتفض ثم نفضه فلم ينتفض ثم نفضه فانتفض فقال :إن سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله اكبر تنفض الخطايا كما تنفض الشجرة ورقها)قال الالباني رحمه الله :اسناد حسن سنان الباهلي مختلف فيه فلا ينزل عن مرتبة الحسن قال الذهبي رحمه الله :صدوقوقال رحمه الله :وللحديث طريق اخر يرويه الفضل بن موسى عن الاعمش عن انس بهاخرجه الترمذي وابونعيم في الحلية وقال الترمذي :(حديث غريب ولانعرف للاعمش سماعا من انس الا انه قد رآه)قال الالباني رحمه الله :الاعمش مدلس فلا ندري عمن تلقاه الوهم :قوله (فانتفض )هو في المصادر المتقدمة في الرواية الا رواية الادب فقد وقع فيه فلم ينتفض كما فى المرة الاولى والثانية ومن الواضح انه خطأ من الناسخ فمن الغريب ان يخفى مثل هذا على شارحه الشيخ الجيلاني فلا ينبه عليه فى شرحه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ سليم أسد حفظه الله :في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري في التاريخ (3/2/113) والادب المفرد (577) والدولابي في الكنى (1/92) من طريق شعبة :سمعت ابا اسحاق :سمعت عبدة بن حزن يقول :تفاخر اهل الابل واصحاب الشاة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :بعث موسى عليه السلام وهو راعي غنم وبعث داود عليه السلام وهو راعي غنم وبعثت انا وانا راعي غنم بأجياد )قال الالباني رحمه الله :اسناد صحيح قلت :الخلاف في صحبة عبدة بن حزن وقد اختلفوا في صحبته اختلافا كثيرا بين مثبت وناف والذين اثبتوا صحبته كما استظهر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في الاصابة والتهذيب البخاري رحمه اللهشعبة رحمه اللهابي اسحاق السبيعي رحمه اللهابونعيم رحمه اللهابن القطان رحمه اللهالحافظ عبدالحق الاشبيلي رحمه اللهمغلطاي رحمه الله وغيرهموالذين لم يثبتوا صحبته :ابو حاتم الرازي رحمه اللهابن ابي حاتم رحمه اللهابن السكن رحمه اللهالذهبي رحمه الله وغيرهم-حكى الالباني رحمه الله لعبدة بن حزن الخلاف لصحبته ولم يرجح ولكن صحح الحديث كما ترى في الصحيحة للشاهد من حديث ابي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ :(ما بعث نبيا الا رعى الغنم .............) رواه البخاري وغيرهقلت:واثبت محقق مسند ابي يعلى حسين اسد حفظه الله عبدة بن حزن النصري وكتب في الاصلين عند احمد (النهدي ) وهذا تحريف وعبدة هو ابن حزن النصري وجاء على الصواب النهدي وقد ذكر البخاري في التاريخ عبدة بن حزن النصري من بني نصر بن معاوية قال ابن مهدي عن سفيان روى مسلم البطين والحسن بن سعد عن عبدة النهدي فى التاريخ الكبير (112/6)وفى تهذيب الكمال عبدة بن حزن النصري ويقال النهدي قلت:-يقال نصر بن حزن-يقال عبدة بن حزن-يقال عبيدة بن حزنوالله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابوعبدالله رحمه الله:-وهم شيخ الاسلام إبن تيمية رحمه الله :-وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :-وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري في الادب المفرد (568) والبيهقي في السنن (6/262) من طريقين عن حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس قال :(آخى صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الزبير وبين عبدالله بن مسعود)قال الالباني رحمه الله :اسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم والحاكم الوهم :فالعجب من الحاكم ابوعبدالله كيف لم ييستدركه عليه والوهم الاخر :قد غفل عنه ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح (7/271) فلم يذكره من حديث أنس وانما من حديث ابن عباس معزوا للحاكم وابن عبدالبر بسند حسن .قلت :والحديث من طريق ابن عباس رضى الله عنهم اخرجه الحاكم (3/413) والطبراني الكبير (12/179/12816)والاوسط :وقال الحاكم :صحيح الاسنادووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله الوهم :قال رحمه الله :بل هو صحيح على شرط مسلمقلت :للفائدة هناك فرق بين صحيح الاسناد وبين حديث صحيح كما لايخفى على ائمة هذا الشأنوالبخاري اخرج لسفيان بن حسين تعليقا كما ذكر الحافظ وقال فيه :(ثقة في غير الزهري باتفاقهم ) وفي هذه الرواية سفيان بن حسين عن يعلى بن مسلم عن جابر بن زيد عن ابن عباسالوهم :للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله:اقتصر الحافظ رحمه على تحسينه فى الفتح قلت : وهم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :قد انكر شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله المؤاخاة بين الزبير وبين عبدالله بن مسعود رضى الله عنهمفي مجموع الفتاوى (11/99) وكأنه رحمه الله لم يقف على هذا الحديث ونحوه وقد ذكر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ورد عليه بهذا الحديث وغيره قلت :وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :وحديث ابن عباس اورده الهيثمي في المجمع (8/171) وقال :(رواه الطبراني في الاوسط والكبير ورجال الاوسط ثقات )قال رحمه الله :فيه اشعار باختلاف اسنادي المعجم وليس كذلكوالله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻭﻫﻢ ﻣﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻷ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :

ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻡ ﺳﻠﻤﺔ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ 
(ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﺘﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺇﻧﺎ ﻧﻌﻮﺫ ﺑﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺰﻝ ﺃﻭ ﻧﻀﻞ ﺃﻭ ﻧﻈﻠﻢ ﺃﻭ ﻧﻈﻠﻢ ﺃﻭ ﻧﺠﻬﻞ ﺃﻭ ﻳﺠﻬﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ )
ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻲ ﻭﻋﻨﻪ ﻣﻨﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﻤﺮ -ﻭﻋﻨﻪ ﺟﻤﻊ ﻏﻔﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺗﺮ 


ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻣﺬﻱ (9/126/3423) ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻦ (2/322) ﻭﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﻛﺬﺍ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﻛﻢ(1/519) ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺷﻴﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻨﻒ (10/211/9250) ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ (6/306) ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ (2/968/411)

ﻗﻠﺖ :
ﻓﻤﻦ ﺍﻋﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺑﺎﻻ*ﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻡ ﺳﻠﻤﺔ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ
ﻓﻤﻦ ﺣﻘﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻜﻤﻪ ﺑﺎﻻ*ﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ :
ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ

ﻗﻠﺖ :
ﻓﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻋﻠﻮﻩ ﺑﺎﻻ*ﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ :
ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻳﺤﻴﻰ ﺑﻦ ﻳﺤﻴﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺴﺎﺑﻮﺭﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺴﺎﺑﻮﺭ
ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻼ*ﺣﻢ ﺣﻔﻈﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻ*ﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻻ*ﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ
ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺪﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻊ

ﻭﻗﺪ ﻧﻘﻠﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻙ 
ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻻ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺗﻀﻌﻴﻔﻪ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻭﺗﺮﺍﺟﻌﻪ ﻟﻼ*ﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺯﻛﺮﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻛﺴﺘﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ : ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺳﺄﻟﺖ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻷ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻴﺎ ﻓﺄﺟﺎﺑﻨﻲ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻗﺪ ﺭﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺤﻪ 0(ﺍﻹ*ﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻻ*ﻳﺼﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺎﺩﻳﺚ ﺍﻷ*ﺫﻛﺎﺭ ﻟﻠﺒﺎﻛﺴﺘﺎﻧﻲ) ﺹ250 0 

ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ
____________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﺭ
-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻳﺰﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﺎﺓ (1/749)
-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻻ*ﺳﻼ*ﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ (49/59)
-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺯﻳﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺐ (133)
-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻻ*ﺭﻧﺆﻭﻁ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺕ/ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺐ(133)
-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻ*ﻧﺼﺎﺭﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ 

ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻪ ﺍﺑﻮﺩﺍﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺎﻟﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻨﺪﻩ (224/1607) ﻭﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻪ ﺍﺑﻮﺩﺍﻭﺩ (5/327/5094) ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ (86) ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ (6/321) ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻑ ﻣﻌﺠﻤﻪ (726) ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ (412) ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻕ ﻋﻨﻪ 
-ﻟﻴﺲ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ (ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ )
-ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ (ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ )
-ﺯﺍﺩ ﺍﺑﻮﺩﺍﻭﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻟﻪ (ﻣﺎ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﺘﻪ ﻗﻂ ﺍﻻ* ﺭﻓﻊ ﻃﺮﻓﻪ ﺍﻻ* ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ :ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻋﻮﺫ ﺑﻚ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺿﺎ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺯﻝ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺯﻝ ..............)ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ

-ﺍﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﺑﻮﺩﺍﻭﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﺑﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻫﻴﺪﻱ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺛﻘﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﻔﺮﺩﻩ ﺑﺠﻤﻠﻪ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕ ﺍﻻ*ﺧﺮﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻌﺒﺔ ﻳﻠﻘﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻ*ﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ


-ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ( ﺻﺒﺎﺣﺎ) ﺑﺪﻝ (ﻗﻂ) 
(ﻣﺎ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﺘﻪ ﻗﻂ ........)ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ
-ﺗﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻻ*ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻗﺪ ﺧﺎﻟﻒ ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺔ ﺷﻌﺒﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻭﺛﻖ ﻣﻨﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ


ﺍﻟﻮﻫﻢ:
ﻋﺰﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻳﺰﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﺎﺓ (1/749) ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺩﺍﻭﺩ -ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﺓ -ﻓﻲ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻣﺎﺟﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻭﻫﻢ ﻣﺤﺾ 


-ﻋﺰﺍ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻻ*ﺳﻼ*ﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻟﻼ*ﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻭﻓﻴﻪ ﺗﺴﺎﻫﻞ ﻇﺎﻫﺮ ﻻ*ﻧﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺩﺍﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭ ﻭﻗﻠﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺐ (133) 
ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺘﺒﻪ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﺤﻘﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﺭﺣﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ 
ﻣﻊ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺑﺬﻛﺮ ﻣﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻻ*ﺭﺑﻌﺔ 
ﻭﺻﺤﺢ ﺍﺳﻨﺎﺩﻩ
ﻭﺑﻴﺾ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻻ*ﻧﺼﺎﺭﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺒﻌﺘﻪ(214)
ﻗﻠﺖ:

(ﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻻ* ﻳﻨﺴﻰ)

ﻓﺎﺋﺪﺓ :
ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ (ﺭﻓﻊ ﻃﺮﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ) ﻻ* ﺗﺼﺢ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻌﺒﺔ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺜﻘﺎﺕ ﺛﻢ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻼ*ﺣﺎﺩﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻫﻴﺔ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﻦ 
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :
ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﺮﺟﺢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻼ*ﺓ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻬﺎ ﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻊ ﻣﻨﻬﻲ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺘﻴﻦ 
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* #341 *   * 10-06-12, 01:46 pmﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮﻭﺷﻰ ﺍﻷ*ﺛﺮﻯ  ﻭﻓﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ*	ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ: 13-12-10ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ: ﺑﻼ*ﺩ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻼ*ﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼ*ﻡﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺕ: 897   ﺭﺩ: ﺫﻛﺮ ﻓﻴﻤﻦ ﻭﻫﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻷ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻰ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺴﻠﺘﻴﻦﻭﻫﻢ ﻣﻌﺘﺰﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮ:-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺛﺮﻱ ﻋﻔﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻐﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﻋﻔﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ-ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﺎﻑ ﻋﻔﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻪ ﺍﺑﻮﺩﺍﻭﺩ (3/588/3283) ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺋﻲ (2/129) ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭﻣﻲ (2/187) ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﺣﺒﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﻪ (6/256/4296) ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻴﻬﻘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻦ (7/388) ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ (4/222) ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺰﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻨﺪﻩ (1/29/38) ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺑﻦ ﺳﻠﻤﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺳﻠﻤﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﺪ ﺑﻦ ﺳﻮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻔﻲ ﻗﺎﻝ :ﻗﻠﺖ :ﻳﺎﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻣﻲ ﺍﻭﺻﺖ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺘﻖ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺭﻗﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺟﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﺀ ﻧﻮﺑﻴﺔ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ (ﺍﺩﻉ ﺑﻬﺎ )ﻓﻘﺎﻝ :ﻣﻦ ﺭﺑﻚ ؟ﻗﺎﻟﺖ :ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻤﻦ ﺍﻧﺎ ؟ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ :ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﻬﺎ ﻓﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺆﻣﻨﺔ )ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻻ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :ﺍﺳﻨﺎﺩﺣﺴﻦ ﺭﺟﺎﻟﻪ ﺛﻘﺎﺕ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻻ* ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺧﺮﺝ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ -ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺑﻦ ﺳﻠﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺛﺎﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ ﺷﺊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻒ -ﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﻪ ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﺑﻦ ﻭﻗﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺜﻲ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ-ﻭﻗﺪ ﺧﻮﻟﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﻨﺎﺩﻩ ﻭﻣﺘﻨﻪ -ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻪ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺧﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺯﻳﺎﺩ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻴﻊ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺳﻠﻤﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﻫﺮﻳﺮﺓ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ -ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺪ ﺍﺻﺢ ﻻ*ﻥ ﺯﻳﺎﺩ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻴﻊ ﺛﻘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺨﺎﺭﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻻ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :-ﺍﺗﻔﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻟﻠﺠﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺆﻣﻨﺔ-ﺍﺧﺘﻠﻔﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺺ ﺳﺆﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻳﺎﻫﺎ ﻭﺟﻮﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﻩ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ :ﺍﻻ*ﻭﻝ :ﻣﻦ ﺭﺑﻚ ؟ﻗﺎﻟﺖ: ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺷﺮﻳﺪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺣﺴﻦﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ :ﻣﻦ ﺭﺑﻚ؟ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ :ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﺑﻲ ﻫﺮﻳﺮﺓ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺣﺴﻦﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ :ﺍﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ؟ ﻓﺄﺷﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﻌﺎﻭﻳﺔﻭﻫﻮ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ :ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﻳﺴﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻒ-ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :ﺍﻥ ﺍﺻﺢ ﺍﻻ*ﺣﺎﺩﻳﺚ ﻫﻮ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﻌﺎﻭﻳﺔ ﻓﻼ*ﺟﺮﻡ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ -ﻣﻦ ﻣﺤﺪﺛﻴﻦ ﻭﻓﻘﻬﺎﺀ- ﺭﺣﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺤﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﻮﺭ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺻﺤﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﺧﺮﺟﻮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺻﺤﺎﺣﻬﻢ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﻛﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻬﻘﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻐﻮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺢ (13/359) ﻛﻞ ﻫﺆﻻ*ﺀ ﺻﺮﺣﻮﺍ ﺑﺼﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻭﺍﺳﻨﺎﺩﻩ ﻭﻳﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﻬﻢ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺘﺞ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻘﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺧﺘﻼ*ﻑ ﻣﺬﺍﻫﺒﻬﻢ ﻛﺎﻻ*ﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻃﺎ (3/5) ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﻓﻌﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻ*ﻡ (5/266) ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺋﻞ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ (101/363) ﻭﻣﺴﺎﺋﻞ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ (3/74/1373) ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺤﺎﻭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﻲ (1/258) ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺒﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻ*ﺳﺘﻴﻌﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺯﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺷﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻛﺘﺒﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻮﻭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻉ ﻭﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺍﺻﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺻﻢ (1/379) ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻻ*ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺣﺼﺮﻫﻢ -ﺳﻮﺩ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﺭﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻛﺎﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺑﻮﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﺎﻧﻪ ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻ*ﺣﺘﺠﺎﺝ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻓﺎﻭﺭﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻌﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺨﺘﺼﺮﻩ (1/421ﻭ523)-ﺍﻣﺎ ﻏﻼ*ﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﺪﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺠﻬﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﻋﻠﻨﻮﺍ ﺗﻀﻌﻴﻔﻬﻢ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻭﺍﻧﻜﺎﺭ ﺻﺤﺔ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ؟ ﻭﺟﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ -ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺱ ﻫﺆﻻ*ﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺛﺮﻱ ﻭﻣﻘﻠﺪﻭﻩ ﺍﻟﻐﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻘﺎﻑ -ﻭﺍﻧﻈﺮ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻤﻰ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﺎﻑ ﻟﻜﺘﺎﺏ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺷﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺒﻴﻪ ﻻ*ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺯﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻋﻔﺎ ﻋﻨﻪ (62) ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻓﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮ (21/386) ﺩﻓﻌﺎ ﻟﻄﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻪ : (ﻟﻴﺘﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺾ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻭﻳﻞ ﻭﻻ* ﺧﺎﻟﻒ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ )-ﻭﻟﻠﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﺍﻥ ﺣﻔﻈﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ (ﺍﻻ*ﺗﺤﺎﻑ ) ﺍﺛﺒﺎﺕ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻬﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ-__________________ﻗﺎﻝ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ :(ﺃﻭﺻﻴﻚ ﺑﺘﻘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﺭﺃﺱ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺊ)ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﺍﻻ*ﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﺻﺤﺤﻪ ﺷﺎﻛﺮ ﻭﺣﺴﻨﻪ ﺍﻻ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻰ

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أخشى أن يكون الشيخ الألباني قد وهمني وأنا لا أدري < ابتسامة > 
بفضل الله إلتقيت مع الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله  عدة مرات في جلسات خاصة بواسطة الأخ الفاضل أبي ليلى الأثري  حفظه الله
  < مفتاح الشيخ الألباني بلا منازع  >  صاحب التسجيلات المشهورة للشيخ الألباني .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
وما دار بينكما من حوار
وما هي المواضيع التي طرحتها للشيخ. رحمه الله

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> بارك الله فيكم
> وما دار بينكما من حوار
> وما هي المواضيع التي طرحتها للشيخ. رحمه الله


كنت ادرس أولاد  أبي  ليلى الأثري القرآن الكريم قديما ، فقام أبو ليلى الأثري بإخبار الشيخ عني ، فأذن الشيخ بمقابلتي ، ومن يومها لقبني الشيخ بالقارئ ، ودار الحديث بيينا عن أهمية الحديث النبوي  ، وعلم المصطلح  ، والتخريج ودارسة الأسانيد . 
ثم تقابلت معه عدة مرات وكان يقول لي : يا أيها القارئ عليك بترسيخ العقيدة في صدور الأطفال والفتيان قبل تعليمهم التجويد والترتيل .
..............................  ............................
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد الشافعي 
*< يا ستير >* 
*بفضل الله زرت الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله عدة مرات بواسطة الأخ الفاضل أبي ليلى الأثري صاحب التسجيلات المشهورة للشيخ .*
*فقلت له يا شيخنا الفاضل سمعت طرفة قيلت عنك ، فقال لي : ما هي* 
*قلت له : سمعت بأنكم كنتم عائدين من العمرة < أي في السفر > ، فانقلبت السيارة بكم ، واثناء تقلبها في الجو قال رجل معكم : يا ساتر فقلت له : لا تقل يا ساتر قل يا ستير .*
*فابتسم الشيخ وقال : لم يحدث هذا الشيء معي اطلاقا .*
*ثم علق الأخ الفاضل أبو ليلى الأثري وقال : الحمد لله الذي وفق الشيخ للسنة في اللحظات الأخيرة لكن القصة لم تصح ، والقصة لصالح الشيخ وليست ضده . ا.هـ*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكمونفع العباد بفوائدكم وفوائد الشيخ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : في الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد (2/358) وابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (4/417) قالا :حدثنا عبيدة بن حميد عن الاسود بن قيس العبدي عن نبيح بن عبدالله العنزي عن جابر بن عبدالله قال :قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :(يا جابر الك امراة ؟قال :قلت :نعم قال (اثيبا نكحت ام بكرا ؟قال قلت له :تزوجتها وهي ثيب قال :فقال فهلا تزوجتها جويرية ؟قال له :قتل ابي معك يوم كذا وكذا وترك جواري فكرهت ان اضم جارية كاحداهن فتزوجت ثيبا تقصع قملة احداهن وتخيط درع احداهن اذا تخرق قال :فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (فإنك نعم ما رايت )قال الالباني رحمه الله :اسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير نبيح العنزي -وثقه ابوزرعة-وثقه العجلي وثقه ابن حبان -وثقه الترمذي0صحح له ابن خزيمة 0صحح له ابن حبان0صحح له الحاكم-روى عنه ابوخالد الدالاني وهو ثقة0الوهم :قول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته :( مقبول ) في نبيح-قول غير مقبول لتوثيق ائمة اهل الحديث وغيرهم-لكونه تابعيا -قال الذهبي رحمه الله :ثقةايضا ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله نفسه في الاصابة (1/13) بانه ثقة.والله اعلمجل من لاينسى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ شيخ اﻻ*سﻼ*م ابن حجر رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس اﻻ*على:في الحديث الصحيح الذي يرويه ابوكثير السحيمي عن ابي هريرة سماعا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الخمر من هاتين الشجرتين :النخلة والعنبة )اخرجه مسلم (6/89) والترمذي (1876) والنسائي (2/325) والدارمي (2/113) في شرح المعاني (2/322) وابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (8/109) واحمد (2/409) وابويعلى (10/398/6002) والبيهقي (8/289) من طرق كثيرة عن اﻻ*وزاعي به -قال الترمذي رحمه الله :(حديث حسن صحيح)قلت :اعلى درجات الصحة عند الترمذي رحمه الله-قال اﻻ*لباني رحمه الله :واعلم انهم اختلفوا في اسم ابي كثير السحيمي رحمه الله على ثﻼ*ثة اقوال:-ذكرها الحافظ في التهذيب -جزم الترمذي بانه يزيد بن عبدالرحمن بن غفيلة -جزم ابوداود بانه هو الصواب-قال ابن حبان رحمه الله (2/97) : (أبو كثير السحيمي : اسمه يزيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أذنيه ، من ثقات أهل اليمامة ) .استفدته من فوائد الشيخ خليل بن محمد حفظه الله -وجاء فى اكمال اﻻ*كمال(وأبو كثير يزيد بن عبد الرحمن بن غفيلة، ويقال ابن أذينة الغبري، يروي عن أبي هريرة وهو السحيمي )فائدة:قال البغوي رحمه الله في شرح السنة(11/353):(وهذا ﻻ*يخالف حديث النعمان بن بشير وانما معناه :ان معظم الخمر يكون منهما وهو اﻻ*غلب على عادات الناس فيما يتخذون من الخمور) -قال اﻻ*لباني رحمه الله :وحديث النعمان الذي اشار البغوي هو:(ان من العنب حمرا ........) فذكر فيه التمر والعسل والبر والشعير -ونحوه حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وزاد:(والخمر ما خامر العقل) احرجه الشيخان وغيرهما الوهم :قول الحافظ عقب حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فى الفتح(10/35):وفيه اشارة الى ضعف الحديث الذي جاء عن ابي هريرة مرفوعا ...فذكره وقال :ليس المراد الحصر فيهما قال اﻻ*لباني :وهذا المراد هو الصواب كما جزم البغوي رحمه الله ومن الغريب انه يشير رحمه الله الى ضعف الحديث -يعني الحافظ رحمه الله -والله اعلم__________________قا  ل صلى الله عليه وسلم :(أوصيك بتقوى الله فإنه رأس كل شئ)رواه اﻻ*مام احمد وصححه وهم الحافظ شيخ اﻻ*سﻼ*م ابن حجر رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس اﻻ*على:في الحديث الصحيح الذي يرويه ابوكثير السحيمي عن ابي هريرة سماعا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الخمر من هاتين الشجرتين :النخلة والعنبة )اخرجه مسلم (6/89) والترمذي (1876) والنسائي (2/325) والدارمي (2/113) في شرح المعاني (2/322) وابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (8/109) واحمد (2/409) وابويعلى (10/398/6002) والبيهقي (8/289) من طرق كثيرة عن اﻻ*وزاعي به -قال الترمذي رحمه الله :(حديث حسن صحيح)قلت :اعلى درجات الصحة عند الترمذي رحمه الله-قال اﻻ*لباني رحمه الله :واعلم انهم اختلفوا في اسم ابي كثير السحيمي رحمه الله على ثﻼ*ثة اقوال:-ذكرها الحافظ في التهذيب -جزم الترمذي بانه يزيد بن عبدالرحمن بن غفيلة -جزم ابوداود بانه هو الصواب-قال ابن حبان رحمه الله (2/97) : (أبو كثير السحيمي : اسمه يزيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أذنيه ، من ثقات أهل اليمامة ) .استفدته من فوائد الشيخ خليل بن محمد حفظه الله -وجاء فى اكمال اﻻ*كمال(وأبو كثير يزيد بن عبد الرحمن بن غفيلة، ويقال ابن أذينة الغبري، يروي عن أبي هريرة وهو السحيمي )فائدة:قال البغوي رحمه الله في شرح السنة(11/353):(وهذا ﻻ*يخالف حديث النعمان بن بشير وانما معناه :ان معظم الخمر يكون منهما وهو اﻻ*غلب على عادات الناس فيما يتخذون من الخمور) -قال اﻻ*لباني رحمه الله :وحديث النعمان الذي اشار البغوي هو:(ان من العنب حمرا ........) فذكر فيه التمر والعسل والبر والشعير -ونحوه حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وزاد:(والخمر ما خامر العقل) احرجه الشيخان وغيرهما الوهم :قول الحافظ عقب حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فى الفتح(10/35):وفيه اشارة الى ضعف الحديث الذي جاء عن ابي هريرة مرفوعا ...فذكره وقال :ليس المراد الحصر فيهما قال اﻻ*لباني :وهذا المراد هو الصواب كما جزم البغوي رحمه الله ومن الغريب انه يشير رحمه الله الى ضعف الحديث -يعني الحافظ رحمه الله -والله اعلم__________________

----------


## خالد الشافعي

بارك الله فيك ، وشكرا لك ، وعمل رائع .
اقتراح صغير :
1 / لو تتوسع في البحث أكثر وتقول : 
ذكر فيمن وهمهم المحدث الألبانى رحمه الله فى كتبه .
2/ حبذا لو قمت بعمل تلخيص للموضوع حاليا فتقول :
أولا : ذكر فيمن وهمهم المحدث الألبانى رحمه الله من المتقدمين :
1/ الترمذي .
2 / الحاكم 
3/ ابن حبان ........... إلخ .
ثانيا ذكر فيمن وهمهم المحدث الألبانى رحمه الله من المعاصرين :
1 / شعيب الأرنؤوط .
2 / حسان عبد المنان .
3 / حسين سليم أسد ........ إلخ .
بالتوفيق .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك. الله فيكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-وهم الحافظ  يونس بن أبي إسحاق السبيعي رحمه الله  :  -وهم المحدث  الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه  الله  :في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسنده(4/337-338) :من طريقين عن ابن عمير :أحدهما عن عبدالملك بن عمير عن جابر بن سمرة عن نافع بن عتبة بن أبي وقاص –رضي الله عنه –قال :( كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزاة فأتاه  نوم من قبل المغرب ..........................) الحديثوالآخر :من طريق المسعودي عن عبدالملك بن عمير عن جابر بن سمرة عن نافع بن عتبة بن أبي وقاص –رضي الله عنه –قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :تقاتلون جزيرة العرب فيفتحها الله ثم فارس فيفتحها الله وتقاتلون الروم فيفتحها الله ثم تغزون الدجال فيفتحه الله )قال الألباني رحمه الله : (قال المعلق الفاضل (الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله )عليه :   ((إسناده صحيح رجاله رجال الصحيح))! وفاته أن المسعودي هذا كان قد اختلط وأنه لم يرو له الشيخان إلا   تعليقا فهو صحيح بالطرق الأخرى.قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : قصد الشيخ –رحمه الله – الطرق الأخرى التي أخرجها مسلم (8/178) وابن ماجه (4091) وأحمد (1/178) والبخاري في التاريخ (4/2/81) وابن أبي عاصم في (الآحاد )( 1/462/642)من طريق ابن أبي شيبة والحاكم (3/430).والله اعلمقال الألباني رحمه الله :وخالفهم يونس بن أبي إسحاق فقال :عن عبدالملك بن عمير عن جابر بن سمرة عن هاشم بن عتبة بن ابي وقاص مرفوعا بلفظ:(يظهر المسلمون على جزيرة العرب..........)الحد  ث نحوهاخرجه الحاكم (3/395) , فجعل مكان (نافع بن عتبة ) ) هاشم بن عتبة )!  وأظنه من أوهام يونس بن أبي إسحاق مع كونه من رجال مسلم .قال الحافظ –رحمه الله -:   (صدوق يهم قليلا)قال الألباني رحمه الله : ومما يؤكد أن الحديث من مسند (نافع ) وليس من مسند (هاشم ) : أن سماك بن حرب قد تابع ابن عمير على الصواب فقال شعبة :عن عبدالملك بن عمير عن جابر بن سمرة به . أخرجه ابن حبان (8/285/6770-الإحسان )قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :صححه الشيخ شعيب –حفظه الله –في الإحسان برقم (6637).قال الألباني رحمه الله :الرواية التي عند ابن أبي عاصم (643) في (الآحاد ) وقع مكان (عبدالملك بن عمير ) :(  عبدالله بن عمير )ولعله خطأ مطبعي – قال مقيده عفا الله : محقق (الآحاد والمثاني ) لابن أبي عاصم تحقيق الدكتور باسم الجوابرة  عفا الله عنه .-قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في( تهذيب التهذيب) : قال العجلي في (تاريخ الثقات ): عبدالملك بن عمير يقال له ابن القبطية كان على قضاء الكوفة وهو صالح الحديث روى أكثر من مائة حديث تغير حفظه قبل موته .وما ذكر في معجم المختلطين للفاضل /محمد طلعت حفظه الله (ص/199) :المسعودي رحمه الله : قال أحمد :المسعودي صالح الحديث .ومن أخذ عنه أول فهو صالح الأخذ.قال أحمد :سماع وكيع من المسعودي بالكوفة قديما وابونعيم ايضا إنما اختلط المسعودي ببغداد ومن سمع بالبصرة والكوفة فسماعه جيد.قال يحيى :من سمع من المسعودي في زمان أبي جعفر فهو صالح السماع ومن سمع منه في زمان المهدي فليس سماعه بشيء.قال ابن حبان : المسعودي كان صدوقا إلا أنه اختلط في آخر عمره اختلاطا شديدا حتى ذهب عقله وكان يحدث بما يجيئه فحمل فاختلط حديثه القديم بحديثه الأخير ولم يتميز فاستحق الترك .وقال العراقي في التقييد والإيضاح(ص/454): (ان من سمع من المسعودي بالكوفة والبصرة قبل ان يقدم بغداد فسماعه صحيح كما قال أحمد وابن عمار)والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نرجو من المشرف -حفظه الله -تثبيت الموضوع ليعم النفع ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله-وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه اللهفي الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد (2/163) والبزار في مسنده (2/247) من طريق عبدالله ابن نمير :ثنا عثمان بن حكيم عن ابي امامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن عبدالله بن عمرو قال :كنا جلوسا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد ذهب عمرو بن العاص يلبس ليلحقني فقال ونحن عنده :(ليدخلن عليكم رجل لعين :يعني :الحكم بن ابي العاص) فوالله !ما زلت وجلا أتشوف داخلا وخارجا حتى دخل فلان :الحكم بن ابي العاص)قال الالباني رحمه الله :(اسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم)قال الهيثمي (5/241):(رواه احمد والبزار والطبراني في (الاوسط) ورجال احمد رجال الصحيح)وطريق اخر من طريق الشعبي قال :سمعت عبدالله بن الزبير يقول- وهو مستند الى الكعبة -:ورب هذا البيت ! لقد لعن الله الحكم -وما ولد- على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الالباني رحمه الله :(اسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات كلهم رجال الشيخين غير احمد بن منصور بن سيار وهو ثقة )-سكت عنه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير (2/108) ولم يعزه لاحد!-قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :الاحاديث التي جاءت في لعن الحكم لا تصحوقد اخرجه احمد ايضا (5/5) ثنا عبدالرزاق :انا ابن عيينة عن اسماعيل بن ابي خالد عن الشعبي به قال الالباني رحمه الله :(صحيح على شرط الشيخين )وله شاهد اخر:يرويه عبدالرحمن بن معن ابن مغراء :أنبأ اسماعيل ابن ابي خالد عن عبدالله البهي -مولى الزبير -قال :كنت في المسجد ومروان يخطب فقال عبدالرحمن بن ابي بكر :والله ما استخلف احدا من اهله فقال مروان :أنت الذي نزلت فيك(والذي قال لوالديه أف لكما ) فقال عبدالرحمن :كذبت ولكن رسول الله لعن أباك )قال البزار رحمه الله :(لا نعلمه عن عبدالرحمن الا من هذا الوجه )قال الالباني رحمه الله :(اسناد حسن )-حسنه الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد-وأقره الحافظ في (مختصر الزوائد)قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :وقد صحح الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله في الجامع الصحيح مما ليس في الصحيحين حديث لعن الحاكم وما ولدقال الالباني رحمه الله :وللحديث طريقا اخر عن ابن عمرو من رواية ابن عبدالبر في الاستيعاب باسناد الصحيح عن عبدالواحد بن زياد :حدثنا عثمان ابن حكيم قال :حدثنا شعيب بن محمد بن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :(ليدخلن عليكم رجل لعين :يعني الحكم بن ابي العاص )وقال رحمه الله :(اسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات )قال الالباني رحمه الله :واني لاعجب اشد العجب من تواطؤ بعض الحفاظ المترجمين ل(الحكم ) على عدم سوق بعض هذه الاحاديث وبيان صحتها في ترجمته أهي رهبة الصحبة وكونه عم عثمان بن عفان -رضي الله عنه - وهم المعروفونبانهم لاتأخذهم في الله لومة لائم ؟ قال ابن الاثير -رحمه الله-في(أسد الغابة):(وقد روي في لعنه ونفيه احاديث كثيرة لا حاجة لذكرها الا ان الامر المقطوع به :ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -مع حلمه وإغضائه على ما يكره -ما فعل به ذلك الا لامر عظيم ))قال الالباني رحمه الله :وأعجب منه صنيع الحافظ في (الاصابة ) فانه مع اطالته في ترجمته صدرها بقوله :((قال ابن السكن :يقال :ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا عليه ولم يثبت ذلك)!وسكت عليه ولم يتعقبه بشئ -رحمه الله -بل انه اتبعه بروايات كثيرة فيه ادعية مختلفة عليه وسكت عنها كلها وصرح بضعف بعضها وختمها بذكر حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها :ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن اباك وانت في صلبه .ولكنه-بديل ان يصرح بصحته- المح -رحمه الله- الى اعلاله بمخالفته رواية البخاري المذكورة فقال عقبها :(واصل القصة عند البخاري بدون هذه الزيادة )قال الالباني رحمه الله :ما قيمة هذا التعقب وهو يعلم ان هذه الزيادة صحيحة السند وانها من طريق غير البخاري ولها شواهد صحيحة .قال الحافظ في الفتح(13/11):في اثناء شرحه لحديث (هلكة امتي على يدي غلمة من قريش )قال رحمه الله :(وقد وردت احاديث في لعن الحكم والد مروان وما ولد.اخرجها الطبراني وغيره وغالبها فيه مقال وبعضها جيد ولعل المراد تخصيص الغلمة المذكورين بذلك )!وقال رحمه الله :واعجب من ذلك كله تحفظ الحافظ الذهبي بقوله في ترجمة (الحكم ) من تاريخه (2/96):(وقد وردت احاديث منكرة في لعنه لا يجوز الاحتجاج بها وليس له في الجملة خصوص من الصحة بل عمومها ).............................  ..................... ....قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :قال ابن حزم في الاحكام (6/83) :وكان بها من لايرضى حاله (كهيت المخنث )الذي امر عليه السلام بنفيه والحكم الطريد وغيرهما فليس لهؤلاء ممن يقع عليهم اسم الصحابة .-ذكر الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (1/9) :(ولم يذكره البخاري في التاريخ الكبير مع الصحابة فيمن اسمه الحكم بل لم يذكره مطلقا تحت هذا الاسم وعندما ذكره ابن ابي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (3/120) لم ينص على انه له صحبة كما يفعل ذلك كثيرا فيمن كانت له صحبة وانما نقل عن ابيه :انه اسلم يوم الفتح وقدم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فطرده من المدينة فنزل الطائف حتى قبض في خلافة عثمان رضي الله عنه )وقال الذهبي رحمه الله ايضا في سير اعلام النبلاء (2/107):(وله ادنى نصيب من الصحبة )قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة (6/265) :الحكم بن ابي العاص كان من مسلمة الفتح وكانوا الفي رجل ومروان ابنه كان صغيرا اذ ذاك فانه من اقران ابن الزبير والمسور بن مخرمة عمره حين الفتح سن التمييز :إما سبع سنين او اكثر بقليل او اقل بقليل.وقال ايضا شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة (6/245):أخرج اهل الصحاح عدة احاديث عن مروان بن الحكم رحمه الله وله قول مع اهل الفتيا واختلف في صحبته ومروان من اقران ابن الزبير فهو ادرك حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويمكن انه رآه عام فتح مكة او عام حجة الوداع وايضا فقد يكون ابوه حج مع الناس فرآه في حجة الوداع ولعله قدم الى المدينة فلا يمكن الجزم بنفي رؤيته لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.قال مقيده -عفا الله عنه-:والنقول متواترة في ذلك وصحيحة الاسناد كما صححها جمع من المحققين اهل هذا الشأن ومنهم :-المحدث الالباني رحمه الله-المحدث عبدالله السعد حفظه الله-المحدث مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله.____

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام الحافظ أبو داود  السجستاني رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في مسنده (2/370/1871) والطبراني في الأوسط (1/254/4372) ومن طريقه :أبونعيم في الحلية (6/196)  والبيهقي في السنن (9/25) والشعب (6/412/8711) ومن طريق أحمد بن عبدالله :ثنا رياح بن عمرو :ثنا أيوب عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة قال :بينما نحن جلوس مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ طلع علينا شاب من الثنية ,فلما رأيناه (وفي رواية :رميناه ) بأبصارنا قلنا :لو ان هذا الشاب جعل شبابه ونشاطه وقوته في سبيل الله ! قال :فسمع مقالتنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :وما سبيل الله إلا من قتل ؟! من سعى على والديه , ففي سبيل الله ,ومن سعى على عياله , ففي سبيل الله ,ومن سعى على نفسه ليعفها ,ففي سبيل الله ,ومن سعى على التكاثر ففي سبيل الشيطان وفي رواية :الطاغوت ).قال الطبراني رحمه الله :  (لا يروى عن أبي هريرة إلا بهذا الإسناد ,تفرد به أحمد ).قال الألباني رحمه الله :   (وأحمد ثقة حافظ وكذلك من فوقه غير (رياح )- بالمثناة  من    تحت -,) قلت : وأهم ما قيل في رياح بن عمرو القيسي رحمه الله .قال أبوزرعة رحمه الله :   (صدوق )) -وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (6/310)ونقل الذهبي- رحمه الله – في الميزان : ( رجل سوء .قاله أبو داود .قلت :هو من زهاد المبتدعة بالكوفة    روى عن مالك بن دينار .وعنه روح بن عبد المؤمن ,قال   أبو زرعة :صدوق وقال أبو عبيد الآجري :سألت أبا داود عنه؟   قال :هو ,وأبو حبيب , وحبان الجريري , ورابعة رابعتهم في     الزندقة )!قال الألباني رحمه الله :  وكذا قال في اللسان للحافظ ابن حجر –رحمه الله –ولم يزد شيئا  وإني لأرى تباينا شاسعا بين قول أبي داود السجستاني    رحمه الله ,وقول أبي زرعة وابن حبان , ومع هذا , ومع هذا   فإني أرى في قول أبي داود رحمه الله مبالغة غير محمودة ,وإن   وإن كان قصده التنفير أو التحذير من بدعته التي أشار إليها   الذهبي ! والظاهر أنه يعني غلوه في الزهد والعبادة وقد روى   له أبو نعيم في الحلية (6/192) غرائب وعجائب . منها قوله ( سمعت مالك بن دينار يقول : لا يبلغ الرجل منزلة الصديقين حتى يترك زوجته كأنها أرملة ويأوي الى مزابل الكلاب)وقال الألباني رحمه الله :( وهذا ينافي حديثه هذا الذي جعل السعي على العيال من سبيل      الله كما هو ظاهر ,ومنه أستظهر أن الرجل لم يكن داعية إلى    بدعته ,وإلا ,لما روى من الحديث ما يهدمها فهو في الرواية    صدوق كما قال أبو زرعة –رحمه الله -).وللحديث شواهد كثيرة عن غير واحد من الصحابة ,منهم -	عبدالله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه -:-	 أخرجه البيهقي في السنن (7/479) والشعب (6/412/8710) من طريق شريك عن الأعمش عن مغراء العبدي عنه .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله : (إسناد حسن في الشواهد على الاقل) .-	ومغراء العبدي :وثقه ابن حبان والعجلي وروى عنه جمع.والله أعلم......................  ................قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :رياح بن عمرو القيسي كنيته أبو المهاصرعند ابن حبان وابن أبي حاتم كنيته : أبو المهاجر وقد ميزه عن المهاجر ابن حجر رحمه الله في تبصير المنتبه بتحرير المشتبه .من كبار المتصوفة والزهاد والمشهورين أخباره في الحلية والصفوة وغيرهما .روى عن واصل بن السائب كما في كتاب ابن ابي حاتم وعن مالك بن دينار كما في الثقات وعن ايوب السختياني كما في إكمال ابن ماكولا .وثقه غير واحد من الأئمة قال ابوزرعة :صدوق وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال من عباد اهل البصرة وزهادهم .ونقل الذهبي في ميزانه وعنه ابن حجر في لسانه- رحمهم الله-عن أبي داود قال رحمه الله :رجل سوء واتهمه بالزندقةواتهامه بالزندقة مع رابعة العدوية في آخرين لعبارات صدرت منهم تحتاج الى تأويل ,وهذا وان ثبت لا يضر روايته في شئ حيث العدالة ثابتة ومن ثم هذا الجرح المبهم غير المفسر من أبي داود غير متابع عليه ثم لو فتح هذا الباب بحيث يجرح كل متكلم في الحقائق او قائلة بمقالة لأسقطنا جملة وافرة من الرواة وإن جمعوا الضبط والعدالة.-	وأحاديثه قليلة جدا أغلبها عند الطبراني وإن كان صحف الى (رباح ) بالباء الموحدة وصوابه (رياح ) كما ذكر المحدث الألباني –رحمه الله- وكما ذكر الدارقطني رحمه الله في المؤتلف والمختلف والإكمال لابن ماكولا.-	وله أيضا رواية عند البزار والبيهقي في السنن والاصبهاني في الترغيب والضياء في المختارة .-	قلت :يتسائل المرء كثيرا كيف لإمام عظيم جهبذ صاحب السنن (ابوداود ) يتهمهم بالزندقة رياح بن عمرو ورابعة العدوية رابعتهم في الزندقة؟!-	قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية (10/201) :((تكلم فيها ابوداود السجستاني واتهمها بالزندقة فلعله بلغه عنها أمر ))  ونسب اليها انها قالت : ولقد جعلتك في الفؤاد محدثي   وأبحث جسمي لمن اراد جلوسي-	وما علاقة رياح بن عمرو القيسي رحمه الله برابعة العدوية ولماذا قرن اتهام رابعة باتهام رياح في جملة واحدة؟ من الملاحظ ان رياح بن عمرو القيسي من تلاميذ السيدة رابعة العدوية رحمهم الله وعفا عنهم واسكنهم فسيح جناته.-	جاء في سير اعلام النبلاء (8/242) :قوله عن رياح القيسي انه قال :كنت اختلفت الى شميط انا ورابعة فقالت مرة :تعال يا غلام وأخذت بيدي ...) ا ه-	ووما يؤكد ان رياح القيسي من تلاميذ السيدة رابعة العدوية ما جاء في ترجمته في حلية الاولياء لابي نعيم الاصفهاني رحمهم الله .-	ومن ذلك ان ابو داود اتهم السيدة رابعة ورياح القيسي رحمهم الله لانه بلغه عنهم امر (كما قال ابن كثير ) وقد نقل الائمة انه نقل عنهم بيتا في الحلولية والإباحية فلا يستبعد ان يكون ابوداود رحمه الله اتهمها وتلامذتها لاجل هذا البيت او لاجل امور اخرى نسبت اليهم .-	لقد كانت رابعة العدوية زاهدة عابدة خاشعة كما قال الذهبي رحمه الله في السير (8/241) ونقل عن ابي سعيد الاعرابي قوله : أما رابعة العدوية فقد حمل الناس منها حكمة كثيرة قيل عنها من اعتقاد الحلول والدعوة الى الاباحة))-	ولعل من يرجع الى السير والى الطبقات يجد كلاما شافيا-	وهناك كتاب للرد على من مشى خلف الإمام ابوداود رحمه الله واتهامه بالزندقة للراوي رياح بن عمرو القيسي واسمه((فتح الرب القدسي لتبرئة رياح بن عمرو القيسي )) وان كان عليه ملاحظات حيث شحنه بالاحاديث الضعيفة وليس من اهل الحديث وتوسع في الردود .-	سئل الشيخ ابو اسحاق الحويني – حفظه الله – في مجلة التوحيد (أسئلة الحديث ) : ما صحة حديث :من سعى على والديه وامرأته وعياله فهو في سبيل الله ....؟فأجاب –حفظه الله -:  (حديث حسن ) ورد من حديث أنس وأبي هريرة وكعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنهم. وقال :وأما حديث ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه :     اخرجه البزار  والطبراني في الاوسط والبيهقي والاصبهاني في الترغيب والضياء في المختار قال البزار رحمه الله : وهذا الحديث لايروى عن ابي هريرة الا من هذا الوجه ولا نعلم رواة عن ايوب الا رياح بن عمرو ولا نعلم رواة عن رياح الا احمد بن يونس .قال الطبراني رحمه الله : لم يرو هذا الحديث عن محمد بن سيرين الا ايوب ولا رواه عن ايوب الا رياح بن عمرو ولا يروى عن ابي هريرة الا بهذا الاسناد  تفرد به :احمد بن يونس .قال ابو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله : احمد بن عبدالله بن يونس من شيوخ البخاري ورياح –بالياء التحتانية-تصحف عند الطبراني وغيرهالى رباح –بالباء الموحدة- وصوابه رياح كما في المؤتلف (2/1038) للدارقطني والاكمال (4/14) لابن ماكولا وقال حفظه الله في غضون الحديث عن رياح بن عمرو القيسي رحمه الله والصواب ان هذا لايمس روايتهم الا اذا قام دليل ظاهر على سقوط عدالتهم او اختلال ضبطهم ولم اقف على ما يوجب ذلك وباقي رجال الاسناد ثقات معروفون فهذا الحديث ((جيد الاسناد )) وعليه الاعتماد ولهذا وضعه الضياء رحمه الله في (المختارة )) والحمد لله .-	رابعة العدوية ولادتها (100) ه ووفاتها (180) ه -	تكنى أم الخير عابدة متصوفة كما ذكر الذهبي في السير-	كانت الابنة الرابعة لوالدها وبهذا يرجح اسمها رابعة العدوية .-	وفي الجرح والتعديل للرازي :رياح بن عمرو القيسي ابو المهاجر الزاهد الكوفي عن واصل بن السائب ومالك بن دينار روى عنه يزيد بن هارون وعمرو بن عون وعبدالله بن عاصم الحماني سمعت ابي يقول ذلك حدثنا عبدالرحمن قال سألت ابا زرعة عنه فقال :صدوق .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :سؤالات الآجري (321/3) :ووقع فيه (وأربعة ) مكان (ورابعة ) ! فليصحح .-	قلت :سؤالات الآجري لابي داود تحقيق عبد العليم البستوي.والله اعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله  :في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (19/129/282) والصغير (193) والأوسط (5/169/2862) وقال :حدثنا محمد بن معاذ الحلبي حدثنا محمد بن كثير العبدي ثنا همام بن يحيى ثنا اسماعيل بن مسلم المكي عن الحكم بن عتيبة عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن كعب بن عجرة أن رجلا مر على أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرأى أصحاب النبي صلى عليه وسلم من جلده ونشاطه ما اعجبهم فقالوا :يا رسول الله ,لوكان هذا في سبيل الله ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :ان كان يسعى على أبوين شيخين كبيرين ففي سبيل الله وإن كان يسعى على أهله فهو في سبيل الله وان كان خرج يسعى تفاخرا وتكاثرا ففي سبيل الطاغوت .قال الطبراني رحمه الله :( لا يروى عن كعب إلا بهذا الإسناد ).قال الألباني رحمه الله : (ضعيف لضعف إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي )وقال رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه :ووهم المنذري (3/4) وتبعه الهيثمي (4/325) فقالا :  (رواه الطبراني في الثلاثة ورجاله رجال الصحيح )!قال الألباني رحمه الله : والظاهر أنهما توهما (إسماعيل ) هذا (إسماعيل بن مسلم العبدي البصري ), فإنه ثقة ومن طبقة الأول !قال أبو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله :واخرجه بحشل في تاريخ واسط (162) من طريق محمد بن كثير بهذا الاسناد ,وقال الطبراني : لم يرو هذا الحديث عن الحكم الا اسماعيل بن مسلم  ولا رواه عن اسماعيل الا همام تفرد به محمد بن كثير ولا يروى عن كعب بن عجرة الا بهذا الاسناد قال الهيثمي  رحمه الله (المجمع ) (4/325) :رجال (الكبير ) رجال الصحيح ,وهذا عجب فقد رأيت ان الطبراني رواه في معاجمه الثلاثة بذات الاسناد فما معنى تخصيص رجال (المعجم الكبير )دون المعجمين الباقيين؟! وسبقه الى هذا الحكم المنذري في الترغيب فقال : رواهالطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح وليس كما قالا , لان اسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ,فضلا عن ان الشيخين ولا احدهما خرج له شيئا فهو واه , تركه كثير من النقاد , والله اعلم .قال الألباني رحمه الله :وأخرجه حسين المروزي في البر والصلة (31/156-مخطوط )قال :أخبرنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي قال : حدثنا أيوب عنه قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( إسناد صحيح مرسل ) .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :وهذا مختصر بأقوال الائمة رحمهم الله في (إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي )قال المزي رحمه الله في تهذيب الكمال :قال أبو طالب :قال أحمد بن حنبل :إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي منكر الحديث .وقال عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل :سمعت أبي يقول : إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ما روى عن الحسن في القراءات فأما إذا جاء الى مثل عمرو بن دينار وأسند عنه بأحاديث مناكير ,ليس أراه بشئ – فكانه ضعفه –وقال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين :إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ليس بشئ .وكذلك قال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي رحمه الله ,وأبو يعلى الموصلي عن يحيى .وقال محمد بن احمد بن البراء وأبو العباس القرشي عن علي بن المديني :إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي لا يكتب حديثه .وقال عمرو بن علي :إسماعيل المكي يحدث عن أهل الكوفة :الأعمش وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد وجماعة  وكان ضعيفا في الحديث يهم فيه وكان صدوقا يكثر الغلط .قال إبراهيم بن يعقوب السعدي رحمه الله : إسماعيل بن مسلم ( واهي الحديث جدا )قال أبو زرعة الرازي رححمه الله :  (هو بصري سكن مكة ضعيف الحديث )قال البخاري رحمه الله : حدثني هلال بن بشر قال :مات إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ابو اسحاق مولى حدير من الازد بعد الهزيمة بقليل .وقال رحمه الله :وهو بصري كان ابوه يتجر كان ابوه يتجر ويكرى الى مكة فنسب اليه تركه يحيى  وابن مهدي وتركه ابن المبارك وربما ذكره .وقال النسائي رحمه الله :اسماعيل بن مسلم يروى عن الزهري متروك الحديث .وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر : ليس بثقة.وقد مال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في بعض المواطن الاخرى ايضا في السلسلة الضعيفة الى انه متروك فقال (3/387) : والوجه الثاني :فيه اسماعيل بن مسلم المكي وعمرو بن عبيد المعتزلي وهما متروكان .وقد مال ايضا الي شده ضعفه الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في فتح الباري (7/44) فقال : واسماعيل بن مسلم المكي (ضعيف جدا )قال ابن حبان رحمه الله : اسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ابو ربيعة اصله من البصرة وليس هو  باسماعيل بن مسلم البصري صاحب ابي المتوكل ذاك ثقة يقال  له العبدي واما المكي فكان من فصحاء الناس .قلت :وايراده في عداد المختلطين فيه نظر فجل من تكلموا عن ضعفه وليس الامر كذلك فان اسماعيل بن مسلم المكي فانه واه ضعيف يروي المناكير وتركوا حديثه وقبله بعضهم في الشواهد والمتابعات مثل ابن عدي اما ما اعتمد عليه الحافظ برهان الدين بن العجمي لعده في المختلطين هو ما ذكره من قول يحيى بن معين نقلا من الميزان .وقال ابن المديني رحمه الله :سمعت يحيى وسئل عن اسماعيل بن مسلم المكي قال كان لم يزل مختلطا كان يحدثنا بالحديث الواحد على ثلاثة اضرب . ا هقلت :وقد نقلت ما يدل على ذلك من كتاب ( نهاية الأغتباط عمن رمي من الرواة بالاختلاط )  لعلاء الدين علي رضا –رحمه الله-وهو دراسة وتحقيق وزيادات في التراجم على كتاب (الأغتباط بمن رمي بالاختلاط ) لبرهان الدين  الحلبي رحمه الله .  وايراده في المختلطين اعتمادا واستنادا على قول ابي حاتم فلعله لم يرد به المعنى الاصطلاحي والله اعلم .فلذلك لا يعني انه ينسب اليه الاختلاط بالمعنى الاصطلاحي ولكنه بمعنى الضعف وقلب الاسانيد كما نص عليه ابن حبان ) ا ه.والله اعلم ومن  موسوعة اقوال الامام احمد رحمه الله في رجال الحديث وعلله (1/114): اسماعيل بن مسلم العبدي ابو محمد البصري القاضي . قال ابو داود : قال احمد :اسماعيل بن مسلم العبدي روى عن ابي المتوكل الناجي بصري قلت :هو ثقة ؟ قال : لا بأس به( سؤالاته) (29/ب)وقال الاثرم :قلت لابي عبدالله يعني احمد بن حنبل :اسماعيل بن مسلم العبدي ؟ فقال ليس به بأس ثقة هذا بصري (الجرح والتعديل) (2/667) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري (5/241) ومسلم (1/139) واحمد (3/32) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعا –والسياق للبخاري -. في الحديث القدسي :(يقول الله عز وجل يوم القيامة :يا آدم ! فيقول :لبيك ربنا ! وسعديك , فينادى بصوت :إن الله يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار قال :يا رب! وما بعث النار؟ قال :من كل ألف –أراه قال -:تسع مئة وتسعة , فحينئذ تضع الحامل حملها ,ويشيب الوليد (وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد ) فشق ذلك على الناس حتى تغيرت وجوههم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :من يأجوج تسع مئة وتسعة وتسعين , ومنكم واحد . ثم أنتم في الناس كالشعرة السوداء في جنب الثور الأبيض , او كالشعرة البيضاء في جنب الثور الأسود , وإني لارجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة , فكبرنا ,ثم قال :ثلث أهل الجنة فكبرنا ثم قال :شطر أهل الجنة فكبرنا )قال الألباني رحمه الله : وعزاه شيخ الأسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في بعض فتاويه (3/170-مجموع الفتاوى ) ل ((الصحيحين )) بهذا اللفظ : (فينادى بصوت )! وهو تساهل , لأنه ليس عند مسلم لفظ الصوت وقال رحمه الله :وأعاد ذلك في مكان آخر فقال (33/174) : (خرجا في ((الصحيحين )) عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( إن الله ينادى بصوت ....))قلت :ما اخرجه الامام مسلم –رحمه الله- في صحيحه في كتاب الايمان برقم (332) حدثنا عثمان بن ابي شيبة العبسي حدثنا جرير عن الاعمش عن ابي صالح عن ابي سعيد قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :(يقول الله عزوجل يا آدم فيقول لبيك وسعديك والخير في يديك قال :يقول :اخرج بعث النار قال : وما بعث النار ؟ قال :من كل الف تسع مائة وتسعة وتسعين , قال فذاك حين يشيب الصغير وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد قال :فاشتد عليهم قالوا يا رسول الله  اينا ذلك الرجل ؟ فقال :ابشروا فان من يأجوج ومأجوج الفا ومنكم رجل قال :ثم قال :والذي نفسي بيده اني لاطم عان تكونوا ربع اهل الجنة فحمدنا الله وكبرنا ثم قال :والذي نفسي بيده اني لاطم عان تكونوا ثلث اهل الجنة فحمدنا الله وكبرنا ثم قال :والذي نفسي بيده اني لاطم عان تكونوا شطر اهل الجنة ان مثلكم في الامم كمثل الشعرة البيضاء في جلد الثور الاسود او كالرقمة في ذراع الحمار ).قال :حدثنا ابوبكر بن ابي شيبة حدثنا وكيع بن الجراح ,ح وحدثنا ابو كريب حدثنا ابو معاوية كلاهما عن الاعمش بهذا الاسناد غير انهما قالا : ما انتم يومئذ في الناس الا كالشعرة البيضاء في الثور الاسود او كالشعرة السوداء في الثور الابيض ولم يذكرا :او كالرقمة في ذراع الحمار .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : في كتاب التوحيد لشيخ الاسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله  عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   قال (لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم حذو القذة بالقذة حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب  لدخلتموه قالوا :يا رسول الله اليهود والنصارى قال :فمن ) اخرجاه . رواه البخاري (4359) ومسلم (باب اتباع سنن اليهود والنصارى ) .-وليس عندهم لفظ لدخلتموه -فقط للبخاري بلفظ (لسلكتموه ) ولفظ (تبعتموهم )-وعند مسلم بلفظ ( لاتبعتموهم )- ليس عندهم لفظ (حذو القذة بالقذة ) -ولفظ (حذو القذة بالقذة ) قد رواها أحمد والطبراني والطيالسي . (عن شداد بن اوس ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :ليحملن شرار هذه الامة على سنن الذين خلوا من قبلهم اهل الكتاب حذو القذة بالقذة )-	قال الشيخ شعيب –حفظه الله -:(إسناده ضعيف لضعف شهر بن حوشب وباقي رجاله ثقات )قال بعض اهل العلم :سبب تناقل (حذو القذة بالقذة ) على أنها في الصحيحين هو أن ذكرها شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم وتابعه شيخ الاسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في كتاب التوحيد وقال : أخرجاه .ودرج على ذلك كثير من اهل العلم .قال بعض اهل العلم :  ووهم ايضا رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (26/291) :    قوله : (( وفي الصحيحين ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم          قال لأم سنان امرأة رجل من الأنصار (عمرة في          رمضان تقضي حجة معي ) عزا شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله الحديث الى الصحيحين بالزيادة من غير شك خطأ ظاهر ولم يقل به أحد من اهل العلم فرواية مسلم بالزيادة على الشك حتما لا اختلاف عند المحدثين والمخرجين وابن تيمية رحمه الله عادة ما يتكل على حفظه رحمه الله في التخريج والعز والى كتب السنة فيقع منه بعض الوهم . وقد ذكرت بعضا منها سابقاوهويكتب رحمه الله من حفظه وكما قال عنه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله (كل حديث لا يعرفه ابن تيمية رحمه الله فليس بحديث ).قال الالباني رحمه الله في الإرواء (68 /243) : روى البخاري وغيره عن جابر مروفوعا : (من قال حين يسمع النداء :اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة ات محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وأبعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته حلت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة ) قال الالباني رحمه الله : وقع عند البعض زيادات فوجب التنبيه عليها : زيادة (إنك لاتخلف الميعاد ) عند آخر الحديث عند البيهقي وهي شاذة لانها لم ترد في جميع طرق الحديث عن علي بن عياش اللهم الا في رواية الكشميني لصحيح البخاري خلافا لغيره فهي شاذة لمخالفتها لروايات الآخرين للصحييح فلذلك لم يلتفت اليها الحافظ فلم يذكرها في الفتح على طريقته في جمع الزيادات ولم تقع في افعال العباد للبخاري والسند واحد.ووقعت هذه الزيادة في الحديث في كتاب  (قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة ) لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في جميع الطبعات والظاهر انها مدرجة من بعض النساخ وقد عزاها شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الكتاب . وقال الالباني رحمه الله وإني استبعد ان يكون الخطأ منه لما عرف عنه رحمه الله من الحفظ والضبط والغالب انه من بعض النساخ وقد انطلى ذلك على مثل الشيخ السيد رشيد رضا رحمه الله فانه طبع الكتاب مرتين بهذه الزيادة دون ان ينتبه عليها (ص48)-المنار- وكذلك لم ينتبه عليها الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله في طبعته (ص43 ) ا هوالله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :وهم الجهمي  الكوثري عفا الله :في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري (5/241) ومسلم (1/139) واحمد (3/32) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعا –والسياق للبخاري -. في الحديث القدسي :(يقول الله عز وجل يوم القيامة :يا آدم ! فيقول :لبيك ربنا ! وسعديك , فينادى بصوت :إن الله يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار قال :يا رب! وما بعث النار؟ قال :من كل ألف –أراه قال -:تسع مئة وتسعة , فحينئذ تضع الحامل حملها ,ويشيب الوليد (وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد ) فشق ذلك على الناس حتى تغيرت وجوههم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :من يأجوج تسع مئة وتسعة وتسعين , ومنكم واحد . ثم أنتم في الناس كالشعرة السوداء في جنب الثور الأبيض , او كالشعرة البيضاء في جنب الثور الأسود , وإني لارجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة , فكبرنا ,ثم قال :ثلث أهل الجنة فكبرنا ثم قال :شطر أهل الجنة فكبرنا )قال الألباني رحمه الله : وقد أعله أبو الحسن بن الفضل بقوله :إنه تفرد به حفص بن غياث عن الأعمش بهذا اللفظ ! ولكن رده الحافظ ابن حجر بقوله في الفتح (13/386 ) : (وليس كما قال , فقد وافقه عبدالرحمن بن محمد المحاربي عن الأعمش . أخرجه عبدالله بن أحمد في كتاب ( السنة ) عن أبيه عن المحاربي ).وقال رحمه الله : وله شاهد من حديث جابر بن عبدالله في حديث له بلفظ :(فينادي   بصوت يسمعه من بعد كما يسمعه من قرب ....)قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : قال البخاري في باب قول الله تعالى ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده الا لمن أذن له .ويذكر عن جابر بن عبدالله بن أنيس قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :يحشر الله العباد فيناديهم بصوت يسمعه من بعد كما يسمعه من قرب :أنا الملك الديان .قال الالباني رحمه الله : وهو (حديث صحيح )-	علقه البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه -	ووصله في (أفعال العباد ص 89)-	وصله في الادب المفرد (ص 970) وغيره-	وقواه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله  -	وقد خرجته في (ظلال الجنة في تخريج السنة ) (برقم 514)قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :-وقد ذكر  البخاري رحمه الله في كتاب العلم قصة رحيل جابر بن عبد الله  الى عبد الله بن انيس رضي الله عنهبصيغة الجزم وهو أصل هذا الحديث .-ورواه الحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي رحمهم الله قال البخاري رحمه الله في خلق افعال العباد : وأن الله عز وجل ينادى بصوت يسمعه من بعد كما يسمعه من قرب , فليس هذا لغير الله جل ذكره وقال رحمه الله : وفي هذا دليل على ان صوت الله لا يشبه اصوات الخلق , لان صوته جل ذكره يسمع من بعد كما يسمع من قرب وأن الملائكة يصعقون من صوته ) ا هوقال البخاري رحمه الله في الصحيح في نفس الباب المذكور:وقال مسروق عن ابن مسعود :اذا تكلم الله  بالوحي سمع اهل السموات شيئا فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم وسكن الصوت عرفوا انه الحق ونادوا : ماذا قال ربكم ؟ قالوا : الحق .قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح (13/458): قال البيهقي رحمه الله :أختلف الحفاظ في الاحتجاج بروايات ابن عقيل لسوء حفظه ولم يثبت لفظ الصوت في حديث صحيح عن النبي غير حديثه فإن كان ثابتا فإنه يرجع الى غيره  .قال الألباني رحمه الله : وفي ذلك كله رد على البيهقي في قوله : (ولم يثبت لفظ الصوت في حديث صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )!ثم تأول الحديث بأن الصوت راجع الى ملك أو غيره كما بينه الحافظ عنه ثم أشار الى رده بقوله : (وهذا حاصل كلام من ينفي الصوت من الائمة ويلزم منه أن الله لم يسمع أحدا من ملائكته ورسله كلامه , بل ألهمهم إياه ) .وقال رحمه الله : وهذا باطل مخالف لنصوص كثيرة وحسبك منها قوله تعالى ( فاستمع لما يوحى ) [ طه :13] .وقال رحمه الله : بل الإيمان كما نؤمن بسائر صفاته مع تفويض معرفة حقائقها الى المتصف بها سبحانه وتعالى كما قال  [ ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير ]قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله (13/466) :وهذا حاصل كلام من ينفي الصوت من الائمة ويلزم منه : ان الله عز وجل لم يسمع احدا من ملائكته ورسله كلامه بل الهمهم إياه . وحاصل الاجتماع للنفي : الرجوع الى القياس على اصوات المخلوقين  لانها التي عهد انها ذات مخارج . ولا يحفى ما فيه , اذ الصوت قد يكون من غير مخارج كما ان الرؤية قد تكون من غير اتصال اشعة كما سبق سلمنا لكي نمنع القياس المذكور وصفات الخالق لا تقاس على صفة المخلوق واذا ثبت ذكر الصوت بهذه الاحاديث الصحيحة وجب الايمان به ثم اما التفويض واما التأويل وبالله التوفيق .قال الكوثري  في مقالاته (ص 33) : ( ولم يصح في نسبة الصوت الى الله عز وجل حديث ) ا ه وقال ايضا : وقد أفاض الحافظ ابو الحسن المقدسي شيخ المنذري في رسالة خاصة تبيين بطلان الروايات في ذلك زيادة على ما يوجبه الدليل العقلي ...)ا هقال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله في الفتاوى (6/527) : وليس في الائمة والسلف من قال : إن الله لا يتكلم بصوت ,  بل قد ثبت عن غير واحد من السلف والائمة : ان الله يتكلم بصوت وجاء في ذلك آثار مشهورة عن السلف والائمة وكان السلف يذكرون الآثار التي فيها ذكر تكلم الله بالصوت ولا ينكرها منهم احد حتى قال عبد الله بن أحمد قلت :لأبي  :انه هنا من يقول : ان الله لا يتكلم بصوت فقال يا بني هؤلاء جهمية زنادقة .وقال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله : وكما انه المعروف عند اهل السنة والحديث فهو قول جماهير فرق الامة فان جماهير الطوائف يقولون ان الله يتكلم بصوت  ..وقال رحمه الله وليس من طوائف المسلمين من انك ران الله يتكلم بصوت الا ابن كلاب ومن اتبعه كما انه ليس في طوائف المسلمين من قال : ان الكلام معنى واحد قائم بالمتكلم الا هو ومن اتبعه ) ا هوقال رحمه الله (12/304 ): واستفاضت الآثار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم من ائمة السنة : أنه سبحانه ينادي بصوت :نادى موسى عليه السلام وينادي عباده يوم القيامة بصوت ويتكلم بالوحي بصوت ولم ينقل عن احد من السلف انه قال :ان الله يتكلم بلا صوت او بلا حرف ولا انه انكر ان  يتكلم الله بصوت او حرف ) ا هقال مقيده عفا الله عنه : -	وهذا اعتقاد اهل السنة والجماعة قاطبة رحمهم الله اجمعين .-	ومن كبار العلماء والمحققين من صنف في الحرف والصوت استقلالا منهم الحافظ الضياء المقدسي رحمه الله (643 ه ) واشهر كتبه (المختارة ) واقترنت باسمه رحمه الله (والنهي عن سب الأصحاب ) .وكان رحمه الله على عقيدة السلف الصالح فقد صنف في نصرة عقيدة اهل السنة والجماعة عدة كتب منها : (احاديث الحرف والصوت ) وقد جمع الدكتور محمد مطيع (141) ما بين كتاب وجزء مخطوط او مفقود او مطبوع . -	(ورسالة الامام ابي نصر السجزي الى اهل زبيد في الرد على من انكر الحرف والصوت ) .-	( وطرف الطرف في مسألة الصوت والحرف )للعلامة ابن عطوة النجدي رحمه الله (ت 948 ه)-	والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم محدث الهند الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :وهم محدث مصر الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي اخرجه عبدالرزاق في المصنف (11/350/20727) ومن طريقه :أحمد (1/448) والحاكم (4/426) عن معمر عن اسحاق بن راشد عن عمرو ابن وابصة الأسدي عن أبيه قال :( إني بالكوفةِ في داري إذ سمعتُ على بابِ الدارِ السلامُ عليكم أألجُ قلتُ : عليكم السلام فلجُ فلمَّا دخل فإذا هو عبدُ اللهِ بنُ مسعودٍ قلتُ : يا أبا عبدِ الرحمنِ أيةُ ساعةِ زيارةٍ هذه وذلك في نحرِ الظهيرةِ قال : طال عليَّ النهارُ فذكرتُ من أتحدَّثُ إليهِ قال : فجعل يُحدِّثني عن رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ وأُحدِّثُهُ قال : ثم أنشأَ يُحدِّثني قال : سمعتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يقولُ : تكونُ فتنةٌ النائمُ فيها خيرٌ من المضطجعِ والمضطجعُ فيها خيرٌ من القاعدِ والقاعدُ فيها خيرٌ من القائمِ والقائمُ فيها خيرٌ من الماشي والماشي خيرٌ من الراكبِ والراكبُ خيرٌ من المجري قتلاها كلُّها في النارِ قال : قلتُ : يا رسولَ اللهِ ومتى ذلك قال : ذلك أيامُ الهَرْجِ قلت : ومتى أيامُ الهَرْجِ قال : حين لا يأمنُ الرجلُ جليسَهُ قال : قلتُ : فما تأمرني إن أدركتُ ذلك قال : اكفُفْ نفسك ويدك وادخل داركَ قال : قلتُ : يا رسولَ اللهِ أرأيتَ إن دخل رجلٌ على داري قال : فادخل بيتكَ قال : قلتُ : أفرأيتَ إن دخل على بيتي قال : فادخل مسجدكَ واصنع هكذا وقبض بيمينِهِ على الكوعِ وقل ربيَ اللهُ حتى تموتَ على ذلك ).قال الحاكم رحمه الله :(صحيح الإسناد )ووافقه الذهبي رحمه اللهقال الألباني رحمه الله :وهو كما قالا .قال الألباني رحمه الله : وتابعه عبد الله بن المبارك : أنا معمر به .  أخرجه أحمد (1/449) .   وقال الهيثمي رحمه الله (7/302) :  ( رواه أحمد بإسنادين ,ورجال أحدهما ثقات )قال الألباني رحمه الله : يعني بإلاسناد الأول :روايته من طريق عبدالرزاق  وبإلاسناد الثاني :من طريق ابن المبارك ولافرق بينهما في الحقيقة , لولا أنه في الرواية الأولى لم يقع تسمية إسحاق بن راشد بل قال فيها :(عن رجل ) وهو إسحاق بن راشد كما في رواية (المصنف ) و( المستدرك ) و( المسند ) الأخرى .وقال رحمه الله :-	ولم ينتبه لها الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على (المصنف )! فلم يعز لأحمد إلا الرواية الأولى !-	هذا وقد أدخل بعض الرواة بين إسحاق وعمرو :رجلا لا يعرف وهي رواية شاذة بل منكرة .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وقال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته على تعليقه على المسند (6 /141) : (( إسناده ضعيف )) . فلعله تابع الهيثمي في قوله :   (ورجال احدهما ثقات ). ولعله لم يقع له تسمية الرواية التي فيها : ( عن رجل )  وجاء التصريح في المستدرك والمصنف والمسند . ولا فرق بينهما في الحقيقة وصححها جمع من الحفاظ والمحدثين .بعض الفوائد المنتقاة من الحديث :-في ( لسان العرب ) (2/ 389):" االهرج : الاختلاط، هرج الناس يهرجون بالكسر ، هرجا من الاختلاط أي اختلطوا . وأصل الهرج : الكثرة في المشي والاتساع . و الهرج : الفتنة في آخر الزمان . و الهرج : شدة القتل وكثرته وفي الحديث : بين يدي الساعة هرج أي قتال واختلاط".وقد بيّن (النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم(  الهرج :بيانًا واضحًا ، فروى البخاري (6073) عن أبي هريرة  مرفوعًا :" يَتَقَارَبُ الزَّمَانُ وَيَنْقُصُ الْعَمَلُ وَيُلْقَى الشُّحُّ وَيَكْثُرُ الْهَرْجُ قَالُوا: وَمَا الْهَرْجُ؟ قَالَ: الْقَتْلُ الْقَتْلُ".-	وفي شرح الشيح عبدالمحسن العباد حفظه الله ل (سنن أبي داود  قال :  "قوله: [ حيث لا يأمن الرجل جليسه ]. يعني: تكثر الخيانة وتقل الأمانة، ولا يأمن الإنسان جليسه، فقد يعتدي عليه، وقد يكون سبباً في الاعتداء عليه".ومن وأهم المصنفات في الفتن :وبادئ ذي بدء فمن اهم الملاحظات على كتب الفتن واشراط فقد جمعت الصحيح والحسن والضعيف والواهي ولاسيما الكتب القديمة كما انها لم تستقص كل ما يتعلق بالفتن فبقي مفرقا في كتب اخرى وهناك كتابات عصرية غير دقيقة في هذا الموضوع اصحابها ليسوا من اهل الاختصاص جمعوا فيها الغث والسمين ثم انزلوه على الواقع بشكل ينم عن جهل بالدين وغاياته التذبذب والتخضرم مثل كتاب (هرمجدون ) و (وعمر أمة الإسلام ) فقد انتقدهما غير واحد ومنهم المحدث الألباني وشيخ الإسلام ابن باز رحمهم الله ومن المعاصرين الدكتور حاتم الشريف والدكتور علي الصياح حفظهم الله فهذا وامثاله لا يجوز الاعتماد على كتاباتهم في هذا الفن ولا سيما من المعاصرين .1-	( الفتن ) لنعيم بن حماد رحمه الله قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في تهذيب التهذيب (5/619) :قال مسلمة بن قاسم كان صدوقا وهو كثير الخطأ وله أحاديث منكرة في الملاحم انفرد بها )قال الذهبي رحمه الله (10/ 609) :لايجوز لاحد ان يحتج به وقد صنف كتاب الفتن فأتى فيه بعجائب ومناكير ) ا ه-وروى الحاكم حديث الفتنة ومنها السفياني فقال الذهبي في تلخيصه هذا من أوابد نعيم ) ا ه-قال الحافظ ابن حجر ف الكشف الحثيث (268) :   اما نعيم بن حماد فقد ثبتت عدالته وصدقه ولكن في حديثه    اوهام معروفة ) ا ه وقال رحمه الله : روى البخاري لنعيم بن حماد في ثلاثة مواضع من صحيحه : الأول : مقرونا (باب فضل استقبال القبلة ) الثاني : مقرونا (باب بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى بني          جذيمة )الثالث :غير مقرونا (باب القسامة في الجاهلية ) وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في هدي الساري (447) : : (لقيه البخاري ولكنه لم يخرج عنه في الصحيح سوى موضع او موضعين وعلق له شيئا آخر وروى له مسلم في المقدمة موضعا واحدا ) ا ه2-النهاية في الفتن والملاحم) للحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله  (جمع واستوعب فيه كثيرا من الاحاديث  البعض متكلم فيها )3-(السنن الواردة في الفتن واشراط الساعة) عثمان بن سعيد      الداني .    وكتاب ابوعمرو الداني رحمه الله فقد حذر منها ابن دحية وشنع    عليه وتبعه القرطبي رحمه الله في التذكرة وذكره الشيخ مشهور حفظه الله في (كتب حذر منها العلماء ) وليس من مضانه لانه ذكر الاحاديث بالاسانيد ومن اسند فقد احالك وبرئت عهدته وهو أولى بالعذر .قال الشيخ حاتم العوني حفظه الله : واما عن كتاب الفتن والملاحم لنعيم بن حماد وان كان نعيم بن حماد عالما صادقا لكن كتابه هذا اكثره باطل او من الاسرائليات وعذر نعيم بن حماد رحمه الله في ذكره لها انه يذكرها باسانيدها ليحيل قارئ كتابه من اهل العلم الى تلك الاسانيد ليميز صحيحها من ضعيفها ) ا ه.4- (ألاذاعة لما كان ويكون بين يدي الساعة) صديق حسن خان      رحمه الله .5-(موسوعة احاديث الفتن واشراط الساعة ) همام عبدالرحيم     سعيد وابنه الدكتور محمد همام .6-المختصر من كتاب الفتن للحافظ نعيم بن حماد باختصار  نصر الله بن عبدالمؤمن بن شقير التنوخي (683)7-كتاب الصحيح المسند من احاديث الفتن والملاحم      للشيخ مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله8-بصائر في الفتن ) للشيخ محمد اسماعيل المقدم .9-من سير علماء السلف عند الفتنة ) للدكتور  علي الصياح .10-إتحاف الجماعة لما جاء في الفتن والملاحم واشراط الساعة      للشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله .    ومن فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للافتاء (3/99) :    س /ما أوثق كتاب يتحدث عن اشراط الساعة وعن الملاحم ؟    ج / أوثق الكتب في ذلك بعد كتاب الله عز وجل صحيح البخاري ثم صحيح مسلم ثم سنن ابي داود وسنن النسائي وجامع الترمذي وسنن ابن ماجه وأوسعهما كتاب( النهاية في الفتن والملاحم واشراط الساعة) لابن كثير  و( إتحاف الجماعة في أخبار الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة ) للشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه اللهوغيرها من الكتب التي أفردها أهل العلم بكتب خاصة اقتصرت على بعض منها والله هو الولي وهو على كل شئ قدير. والله اعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم محدث العراق الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي حفظه الله :-	وهم محدث الهند الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي رواه عبد الرزاق في المصنف (11/146/20156) عن طاوس قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على المنبر :( إنما يهدي إلى أحسن الأخلاق :الله , وإنما يصرف من أسوئها هو ).قال الألباني رحمه الله : إسناده صحيح مرسلا وقد وصله الطبراني رحمه الله في ( المعجم الكبير ) (11/17/10896) من طريق شاهين بن حيان :ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن عمرو بن دينار عن طاوس عن ابن عباس :أن رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في خطبته إنما يهدي إلى أحسن الأخلاق :الله , وإنما يصرف من أسوئها هو ).( شاهين بن حيان ) .-	قال ابو حاتم فيه : (ضعيف الحديث )-	ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات .-	للحديث شاهد قوي من حديث علي –رضي الله عنه – في استفتاحه صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيه قوله :( اللهم اهدني لاحسن الاخلاق لا يهدي لاحسنها الا انت واصرف عني سيئها لا يصرف عني سيئها الا انت ) .أخرجه أحمد (1/102) ومسلم وابو عوانة في صحيحيهما والترمذي وصححه –وغيرهم , وهوفي صحيح سنن ابي داود برقم (738) .-	وللحديث شاهد من حديث جابر بلفظ (اللهم ! اهدني لاحسن الاعمال وأحسن الأخلاق , لايهدي لاحسنها إلا انت , وقني سيئ الأعمال وسيئ الاخلاق لا يقي سيئها الا انت )).رواه النسائي وغيره بسند صحيح .قال الالباني رحمه الله : ( إنني رأيت الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على ( المصنف ) لم يزد في تخريج الحديث على عزوه للطبراني !  ورأيت الشيخ عبدالمجيد السلفي في تعليقه على( الطبراني ) أعل الحديث بشاهين المذكور ولما كان يشعر القراء بضعفه رأيت من الواجب بيان صحته بالشاهدين المذكورين من حديث علي وجابر .  قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله (لسان الميزان ) (1/152) :قال الازدي رحمه الله في ترجمة شاهين بن حيان وهو ضعيف عن ابيه عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه رفعه ( الهدية رزق من الله فمن أهدي اليه فليقبله ) روى عنه محمد بن ابي الرقي .وفي ( طبقات الأسماء المفردة من الصحابة والتابعين ) للحافظ البرديجي رحمه الله قال :شاهين بن حيان أخو فهد بن حيان يروي عنه مبارك بن فضالة والربيع بن صبيح . بصري .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام أبو بكر الجصاص رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :في الحديث الذي اخرجه إسحاق بن راهويه في مسنده (4/13/2) ومن طريقه وطريق غيره :مسلم في صحيحه (4/166) عن المعتمر بن سليمان عن أيوب يحدث عن أبي الخليل عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن أم الفضل قالت : دخل أعرابي على نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في بيتي فقال :يا نبي الله ! إني كانت لي امرأة , فتزوجت عليها اخرى فزعمت امرأتي الاولى انها أرضعت امرأتي الحدثى رضعة او رضعتين فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :( لا تحرم الإملاجة  والإملاجتان ) .قال ابن الأثير رحمه الله : (الملج :المص , ملج الصبي أمه يملجها ملجا وملجها يملجها :إذا رضعها والملجة :المرة . والإملاجة :المرة أيضا من املجته أمه , أي :أرضعته , يعني :أن المصة والمصتين لا تحرمان ما يحرمه الرضاع الكامل ))قال الألباني رحمه الله :والحديث من الأدلة الكثيرة على أن الرضاع القليل لا يحرم وهي لصحتها – صالحة لتقييد قوله تعالى (وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة ) سورة النساء( الآية :23) .فكما أن الآية مقيدة بالسنة في أنه لا رضاع إلا في الحولين فكذلك هي مقيدة بهذا الحديث وغيره .وقال رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته : فلا يغرنك ما صرح به الحنفية – وبخاصة منهم أبو بكر الجصاص -رحمه الله- في أحكام القرآن (2/124) : (( ولا يجوز قبول أخبار الآحاد عندنا في تخصيص حكم الآية الموجبة للتحريم بقليل الرضاع ......)) !وقال رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه :فإنهم لايلتزمون هذا في كثير من فروعهم وهو الحق , فإنهم مثلا يحرمون الفضة والذهب والحرير على الرجال , مع مخالفة ذلك لعموم قوله تعالى ( قل من حرم زينة الله التي أخرج لعباده والطيبات من الرزق ) ((سورة الأعراف :32)) .-	والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة لا مجال للخوض فيها .قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :ومن بين الأمثلة على ذلك :-	يقولون –رحمهم الله- لاينسخ المتواتر بالآحاد فمثلا زيادة التغريب مع الجلد جاء في الصحيحين ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى ان على الزاني غير المحصن جلد مائة وتغريب عام .فقالوا  ان الوارد في القرآن ( الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ) وما جاء في هذا الحديث فيه زيادة على النص وهم يعتبرون الزيادة على النص نسخ فيقولون ان الآحاد لا ينسخ المتواتر فلم يقبلوا هذه الزيادة وهي ((تغريب عام )) . وأحسن من رد عليهم وفند وأبطل حججهم الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في (إعلام الموقعين )) المجلد الثاني .-	من بين الوجوه التي ذكرها  ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في الرد على من قال بالنسخ على الزيادة على النص ورد السنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في انه لا يحرم أقل من خمس رضعات ولا تحرم الرضعة والرضعتان وقلتم هذه زائدة على القرآن ثم أخذتم بخبر لا يصح بوجه ما في انه ( لاقطع في أقل من عشرة دراهم ) او مايساويها ولم تروه زيادة على القرآن وقلتم هذا بيان للفظ السارق فانه مجمل والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بينه بقوله ( لا تقطع اليد في أقل من عشرة دراهم )  فيا لله العجب كيف كان هذا بيانا ولم يكن حديث التحريم بخمس رضعات بيانا لمجمل قوله تعالى ( وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم ) ولا تأتون بعذر في آية  القطع الا كان مثله وأولى منه في آية الرضاع سواء بسواء.وغير ذلك من أمثلة كثيرة .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهناك دراسات كثيرة ومتنوعة دارت حول كتاب (أحكام القرآن ) للإمام ابو بكر الجصاص الحنفي رحمه الله (370 ه) والذي يعد كتابه في احكام القرآن من أفضل المصنفات في الباب وما عليه من مؤاخذات عقدية . ومن هذه الدراسات الأكاديمية :-	الجصاص وتفسيره للباحث مولود كونكور وهي رسالة دكتوراه بجامعة انقرة .-	الموازنة بين الإمامين الجصاص وابن العربي في أحكام القرآن للباحث عبدالرحيم صالحي رسالة دكتوراه بالمعهد الوطني لاصول الدين بالجزائر العاصمة .-	الجصاص ومنهجه في التفسير للباحث رشدي محمد رشيد رسالة ماجستير .-	القواعد اللغوية الاصولية عند الجصاص وتطبيقاتها من خلال احكام القرآن للباحثة فاطمة كمال رسالة ماجستير بجامعة محمد الخامس بالدار البيضاء بالمغرب 1995.-	الجصاص ومنهجه في تفسير أحكام القرآن الكريم للباحث عبد الكريم عبد الحميد عبد اللطيف رسالة ماجستير.-	الإمام ابو بكر الرازي الجصاص ومنهجه في التفسير للباحث صفوت مصطفى نشرته دار السلام بالقاهرة .-	تخريج ودراسة الاحاديث والاثار الواردة في احكام القران لابي بكر الرازي الجصاص (305—370 ه).-	منهج الجصاص في ماورد من الاحاديث الواردة في كتاب احكام القرآن للباحث سلطان فهد حمد الطبيشي .رسالة ماجستير . وفيه بين الكاتب منزلة الجصاص رحمه الله وكتابه والمؤلفات في احكام القرآن قبله وأبان عن طريقته في تأليفه وفيه بعض المآخذ على الكتاب بالتفصيل وما وجه الى المؤلف من نقد في بعض ارائه .ولا شك ان كتابه ليس الاول في بابه بل سبقه غيره الى هذا الفن والكتابة فيه لكن كتاب الجصاص رحمه الله امتاز بقوة استنباط من آيات الاحكام مع ذكر الاختلاف بين العلماء ثم يذكر الادلة بتوسع من الكتاب والسنة واللغة العربية . ومع ما امتاز به مؤلفه عن عقلية فذة وبراعة تامة في توجيه الادلة مما لا تجده عند غيره .وبالرغم من خلط الغث بالسمين .وفيه تعصبه لمذهبه واستطراده له .واستطراده وجمعه الادلة الفقهية على تقوية مذهبه واستيعابه لايآت الاحكام ويبين خلاف السلف فيها ويبين خلاف العلماء في أحكام القرآن ويذكر ادلة كل فريق ويذكر الاحاديث والآثار غالبا بالاسانيد ويتكلم على بعضها وجمع ادلة الاحناف وحاول استيعابها حتى انك لا تتعداه الى غيره في جمع ادلة الاحناف ومناقشة المخالفين وفندها في كل المسائل تقريبا .وقد استفاد منه بعض المفسرين حيث اعتمدوا على كتابه او نقلوا منه ومنهم :-	الكيا الهراس في احكام القرآن .-	الفخر الرازي في التفسير الكبير .-	ابن العربي المالكي في أحكام القرآن .-	القرطبي في الجامع لاحكام القرآن .-	وابن حجر في فتح الباري .-	والسيوطي في الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل .-	والشوكاني في نيل الاوطار .ومن المآخذ على كتابه رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه :-	تكرار تسمية الابواب .-	استطراده في بعض المسائل الفقهية البعيدة عن فقه الآية .-	يذكر الخلاف الفقهي بتوسع لا صلة لها بالآية الا عن بعد-	تعصبه للمذهب الحنفي رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه .-	كان شديدا متحاملا على مخالفيه من الائمة الاعلام مثل الشافعي وسفيان بن عيينة وزكريابن يحيى  الساجي وطاوس بن كيسان ونافع مولى ابن عمر رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جناته .-	واعتراضه على الاحاديث الواردة في سحر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بانها غير صحيحة وغير ثابتة .وان السحر لاحقيقة له .-	له بعض الاراء التي يميل فيها الى مذهب اهل الاعتزال على ان العلماء رحمهم الله رجحوا –بعد هذا كله – ان الامام الجصاص رحمه الله من اهل السنة ولا يمت الى المعتزلة  بصلة لعدة امور .-	تعرضه لمسائل عديدة يخالف فيها اصول المعتزلة ويتفق مع اهل السنة ودفاعه عن اهل السنة في كتابه اصول الفقه .-	حنفي المذهب يتبع الامام ابو حنيفة النعمان رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى انه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء .قال فيه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير (4/314) : (( الامام العلامة المفتي المجتهد عالم العراق صاحب التصانيف وكان مع براعته في العلم ذا زهد وامتنع عن القضاء ..))والله اعلم .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأستاذُ الفاضل حسن المطروشي الأثري - سددهُ الله وأعانهُ - / أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم هذه الفوائد ورحم الله الإمام الألباني .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
وشاكرا مروركم
واحسن الله اليكم
ونفعنا الله بعلمكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم محدث الشام الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله ورفع شأنه :في الحديث الذي اخرجه مسلم (8/138) وأحمد (3/314) وعبد بن حميد في (المنتخب ) (3/20/1031) من طريق أبي معاوية :ثنا الأعمش عن ابي سفيان عن جابر بن عبدالله –رضي الله عنه- مرفوعا ( إن ابليس يضع عرشه على الماء ( وفي طريق :البحر ) ثم يبعث سراياه , فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنة , يجئ أحدهم فيقول :فعلت كذا وكذا فيقول : ما صنعت شيئا , ثم يجئ احدهم فيقول :ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين امرأته , فيدنيه منه ويقول : نعم أنت ! قال الأعمش :أراه قال :فيلتزمه ) .قال الألباني رحمه الله :وتابعه جرير عن الأعمش به مختصرا بلفظ : (إن عرش إبليس على البحر , فيبعث سراياه , فيفتنون الناس , فأعظمهم عنده منزلة أعظمهم فتنة )). أخرجه مسلم .الثانية :أبو الزبير عن جابر به مختصرا مثل رواية جرير .     أخرجه مسلم (8/139) وأحمد (3/332) وقال رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه :    وفي رواية لأحمد صرح أبو الزبير المكي رحمه الله بالتحديث .قال الشيخ شعيب –حفظه الله – في رواية عند أحمد: ( إسناده قوي على شرط مسلم ) .الثالثة : وهب بن منبه قال :اخبرني جابر بن عبد الله انه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :.... فذكره    اخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (6154- الإحسان )  وقال الألباني رحمه الله :    ( إسناده صحيح ).الرابعة : ماعز التميمي عن جابر مرفوعا        أخرجه احمد (3/354)     قال الألباني رحمه الله :     (رجاله ثقات  غير ماعز . قال الحافظ في التعجيل : غير معروف وهو غير ماعز العامري الذي في ثقات ابن حبان ) .الخامسة :عن مصعب بن المقدام قال :نا سعيد بن بشير عن قتادة عن سليمان ابن يسار عنه .    أخرجه الطبراني في (المعجم الأوسط ) ( 1/248/1) وقال  رحمه الله : ( لم يروه عن سعيد إلا مصعب ) قال الألباني رحمه الله :   ( وكلاهما ضعيف )قال الألباني رحمه الله :  (( مع كثرة طرق هذا الحديث في (صحيح مسلم ) ( مسند أحمد ) وغيره , لم يعزه المعلق على (( الإحسان )) (14/66) إلا الى (أوسط الطبراني ) ! وبواسطة (مجمع الزوائد ) (7/289 ).والله اعلم .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية (3/234): ( وله عرش على وجه البحر وهو جالس عليه يبعث سراياه يلقون بين الناس الشر والفتن ... ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن صياد ما ترى قال :أرى عرشا على الماء فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اخسأ فلن تعدو قدرك فعرف ان مادة مكاشفته التي كاشفه بها شيطانية مستمدة من إبليس الذي هو يشاهد عرشه على البحر ولهذا قال له اخسأ فلن تعدو قدرك أي :لن تجاوز قيمتك الدنية الخسيسة الحقيرة. قال المباركفوري في مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح(4/321): قوله ( إن إبليس يضع عرشه ) أي سرير ملكه (على الماء ) وفي رواية على البحر ومعناه ان مركزه البحر ومنه يبعث سراياه في نواحي الارض .وفي شرح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 9/193) : ( يبعث سراياه ) :يراد بها جنوده . (عرش إبليس على البحر ) :العرش سرير الملك ومعناه أن مركزه البحر ومنه يبعث سراياه في نواحي الأرض)) .-	وأما كون هذا العرش في مثلث برمودا او غيره , فهذا من الغيب الذي لاسبيل الى إلاطلاع عليه إلا بالخبر الصادق من الكتاب والسنة , ولا يوجد دليل من الكتاب والسنة علي شئ يفيد تحديد ذلك .ومن رأى ان مثلث برمودا هو مجرد احتمال فمن أثبت كونه عرش الشيطان طولب بالدليل ولا دليل قطعي من كتاب او سنة .-	ومشكلة بعض الباحثين هي محاولة ربطهم كل اكتشاف غربي او ظاهرة كونية بالحقائق الشرعية .-	يغتر بعض السالكين الجاهلين بالله عز وجل انه الرحمن كما وقع لبعض الصوفية على ما ذكر في ( النفحات الإنسية ) كما ذكر صاحب  كتاب المرقاة .والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحقق حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله :وهم الشيخ المحقق عبده علي الكوشك حفظه الله :في الحديث الذي اخرجه الترمذي (2956) وابن حبان (1715) وابن جرير في التفسير (1/61) وابن ابي حاتم (1/41/40) واحمد (4/387) ومن طريقه :البيهقي في دلائل النبوة (5/339) والطبراني في الكبير (17/98) من طريق سماك بن حرب قال :سمعت عباد بن حبيش يحدث عن عدي بن حاتم مرفوعا (( المغضوب عليهم ) :اليهود ,( والضالين ) : النصارى )) .قال الترمذي رحمه الله : (حديث حسن غريب , لا نعرفه إلا من حديث سماك بن حرب )قال الألباني رحمه الله :هو ثقة وسط في غير روايته عن عكرمة فإنها مضظربة , وهذه  من روايته عن عباد بن حبيش ولا يعرف إلا به فهو مجهول فهو علة هذا الاسناد , وقد جهله ابن القطان رحمه الله .قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :  ( لا يعرف ) .قال الألباني رحمه الله : فقول المعلقين على الموارد (5/375) : ( إسناده حسن من أجل سماك بن حرب وباقي رجاله ثقات .........)فليس بحسن , لانه قائم على قاعدة وضعوها لأنفسهم , وهي الاحتجاج بالمجهولين الذين لايعرفون إلا براوية واحد ما دام وثقه مثل ابن حبان وغيره من المتساهلين , وعلى تجاهل موقف الحفاظ النقاد تجاه هذا التساهل , فهناك العشرات بل المئات من الرواة الموثقين من أولئك المتساهلين , لم يأخذ بتوثيقهم الحفاظ المشار إليهم وهذا  من بين الأمثلة التي بين يديك .الثانية : عن محمد بن مصعب عن حماد بن سلمة عن سماك بن حرب عن مري بن قطري عن عدي بن حاتم ...به   أخرجه الطبري رحمه الله .قال الألباني رحمه الله :     ( إسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد ,فإن مري بن قطري حاله تقريبا كحال ابن            حبيش , إلا أنه وثقه أيضا ابن معين , وقال فيه الذهبي : ( لايعرف ,        تفرد عنه سماك ) .-	ومحمد بن مصعب – القرقساني – مختلف فيه قال الحافظ فيه : (صدوق كثير الغلط )تجاهل هذان المشار إليهما –المعلقان على موراد الضمآن – فوثقاه وحسنا اسناده !!الثالثة :قال الطبري : حدثني أحمد بن الوليد الرملي :قال :ثنا عبدالله بن جعفر الرقي قال : حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن اسماعيل بن ابي خالد عن الشعبي عن عدي بن حاتم به    قال الألباني رحمه الله :    (( إسناد جيد , رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين , غير أحمد بن الوليد الرملي        وأنا أظنه أنه( أحمد بن الوليد بن برد الأنطاكي ) , وثقه ابن حبان فقال         ( 8/38) : يروي عن ابن عيينة وابن ابي فديك , حدثنا عنه الفضل          محمد العطار بأنطاكية , وهو قديم الموت ).  وترجم له ابن أبي حاتم برواية ابن أبي فديك وجمع وقال (2/179/176) :     (( سمع منه أبي فديك بأنطاكية  )).-	صحح الإسناد الشيخ أحمد شاكر –رحمه الله – في تعليقه على التفسير (1/185 ) دون ان يفيدنا شيئا عن حال الرملي -	وكذلك صنع المعلقان على الموارد المشار إليهما !!وأما حديث من سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيرويه معمر العقيلي أخبرني عبدالله بن شقيق : أنه اخبره من سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  - وهو بوادي القرى – وهو على فرسه , فسأله رجل من ( بلقين ) فقال : من هؤلاء ؟ قال : (( هؤلاء (المغضوب عليهم ) . وأشار الى اليهود )) . قال فمن هؤلاء ؟ قال : هؤلاء :النصارى  )) .أخرجه الطبري , واحمد (5/22-33) من طريق عبدالرزاق , وهذا في تفسيره (1/37) قال ثنا معمر به .قال الألباني رحمه الله :  ( إسناد صحيح كما قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر –رحمه الله – لان جهالة الصحابي –رضي الله عنه- لا تضر ).وقال رحمه الله ورفع درجته مع النبيين والصديقيين والشهداء والصالحين :  (( والخلاصة ان الحديث بمجموع هذه الطرق صحيح وقد صححه ابن كثير في (تفسيره ) وصرح بثبوته ابن أبي العز الحنفي في آخر شرحه للعقيدة الطحاوية , وجزم بنسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (3/127) وعقب عليه بقوله : ( وذلك أن اليهود عرفوا الحق ولم يتبعوه والنصارى عبدوا الله بغير علم ) وصرح شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله بصحته في مكان آخر في الفتاوى (1/64) قال مقيده عفا الله له وغفر لوالديه : قال القرطبي رحمه الله في قوله تعالى ( غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين ) اختلف في (المغضوب عليهم ) و ( الضالين ) من هم ؟ فالجمهور أن المغضوب عليهم اليهود والضالين النصارى . وجاء ذلك مفسرا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عدي بن حاتم  , وقصة اسلامه أخرجه ابو داود الطيالسي في مسنده والترمذي في جامعه .وعقد الآلوسي رحمه الله في تفسيره  (روح المعاني ) مقارنة بين اليهود والنصارى في أكثر من نقاط ومنها :-	اليهود اشد في الكفر والعناد وأعظم في الخبث والفساد ولذا قال تعالى ( لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ) المائدة (82) والنصارى دون ذلك .-	أنهم يعني –اليهود – كفروا بنيين محمد وعيسى عليهم الصلاة والسلام والنصارى كفروا بنبي واحد وهو نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وفضائحهم وفضائعهم اكثر من عند النصارى ومن أخص ما وصف به اليهود بالغضب كونهم فسدوا بعد علم والنصارى فسدوا عن جهل فوصفوا بالضلال .)ا هقال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره (1/23) :  (... وكل من اليهود والنصارى ضال ومغضوب عليه لكن اخص أوصاف اليهود الغضب وأخص اوصاف النصارى الضلال ) ا ه فائدة : قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره (1/31) : واما حديث ( انا افصح من نطق بالضاد فلا اصل له ) والله اعلم . وقال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء (1/232) : (انا افصح من نطق بالضاد بيد اني من قريش ) قال في اللآلى : معناه صحيح ولكن لا اصل له كما قال ابن كثير وغيره من الحفاظ . وقال الملا على القاري رحمه الله في الاسرار المرفوعة في الاخبار الموضوعة (1/116) : حديث (( انا افصح من نطق بالضاد ) معناه صحيح ولكن لا اصل له كما قال ابن كثير رحمه الله .وقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : ونصه في الحديث مشهور على الالسنة انا افصح من نطق بالضاد 9 لا اصل له ولا يصح .-	وذكره شيخ الاسلام ابن باز رحمه الله في الفتاوى (26/380)  ( لا اصل له ) ا ه  والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :-	وهم محدث المغرب الشيخ أحمد الغماري رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي اخرجه ابن حبان (2332) والحاكم (1/512) والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (1/425/605) والطبري في التفسير (15/167) والبغوي في شرح السنة (5/64) واحمد (3/75) وابو يعلى (2/524).من طريق دراج عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( استكثروا من الباقيات الصالحات ) , قيل : وما هي يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : (( الملة )) قيل : وما هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : (( التكبير وسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله  ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )) .قال الحاكم رحمه الله :  ( هذا أصح إسناد المصريين ) !قال الألباني رحمه الله :   ( ومن الغريب أن الذهبي رحمه الله في ((تلخيصه)) قال :       (( صحيح )) !! وقال رحمه الله : وهذا ينافي إيراده في المغني وقوله فيه :  (( قال أحمد وغيره : أحاديثه مناكير , ووثقه ابن معين وتركه الدارقطني )قال الألباني رحمه الله " وأحاديثه تشهد لقول الإمام احمد رحمه الله فيه ومنها حديث :  (( أكثروا ذكر الله حتى يقولوا : مجنون ))  وهو مخرج في( الضعيفة ) برقم (517) . قال الألباني رحمه الله :  وهذا الحديث منكر أيضا لمخالفته لكل أحاديث الباب في قوله (( استكثروا )) وفي زيادته في آخره : ( ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ) .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وأحاديث الباب التي صححها الشيخ -رحمه الله – بمجموع طرقه وشواهده حديث من طريق محمد بن عجلان عن سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) سبحان الله , والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله , والله أكبر , من الباقيات الصالحات ) . اخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في التفسير (15/166) وقال فيه الألباني رحمه الله : ( إسناد حسن ).للخلاف المعروف في محمد بن عجلان وسائر رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين . وهو من حيث المعنى أظهر منها , لانه يتفق مع التفسير الصحيح لقوله تعالى ( والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا )) الكهف (46) .وقد ذكر ابن جرير في تفسيرها عدة أقوال اختار منها ما يجمع أعمال الخير كلها ومنها ( سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله , والله أكبر ) ا ه.قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : أما احاديث  دراج أبي السمح عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد الخدري منها حديث الباب . ضعفه الألباني رحمه الله , والشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله-	ومنها  حديث ( اكثروا ذكر الله حتى يقولوا : مجنون )قال الألباني رحمه الله : ((ضعيف )) اخرجه الحاكم (1/499) واحمد (3/68) وعبد بن حميد في المنتخب من المسند (102/1) والثعلبي في التفسير (3/118) والواحدي في الوسيط (3/230/2) وابن عساكر (6/29/2) عن دراج أبي السمح عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعا وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :  (( صحيح الإسناد ))واما الذهبي فقد سقط الحديث من (( تلخيصه )) المطبوع مع المستدرك ) فلم يتبين لي هل تعقبه أم أقره .-	ان الذي نعهده  منه في غير ما حديث من أحاديث دراج التي صححها الحاكم فإنه يتعقبه بدراج ويقول فيه (( انه كثير المناكير ))-	انه اورد دراجا ابا السمح في ( الميزان ) وقال :( قال احمد : احاديثه مناكير ولينه وقال يحيى :ليس به بأس . وفي رواية : ثقة وقال فضلك الرازي : ما هو ثقة ولا كرامة وقال النسائي : منكر الحديث . وقال ابو حاتم : ضعيف وقد ساق ابن عدي له احاديث وقال : عامتها لا يتابع عليها )).-	وقد ساق له الذهبي من مناكيره احاديث هذا احدها -	ومنه تعلم ان تحسين الحديث كما فعل الحافظ كما نقله المناوي عنه غير حسن . والله اعلم .-	قلت :حكى ابن عدي عن احمد بن حنبل :احاديث دراج عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد : فيها ضعف .-	وقال ابو عبيد الآجري عن ابي داود : احاديثه مستقيمة الا ما كان عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد -	قال الدارقطني : ضعيف .وقال في موضع آخر : متروك .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :رأيت الشيخ أحمد الغماري في كتابه  (( المداوي )) يميل الى تحسين احاديث دراج عن ابي الهيثم في ثلاثة مواضع منه ( 1/278 ) قال فيه : فدراج ابو السمح عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد غايتها الحسن .وهذا تجاهل منه لقاعدة ( الجرح مقدم على التعديل مع بيان المسبب ) وهو ان احاديثه مناكير – كما تقدم عن الامام احمد وغيره , ولكن الرجل يتبع هواه وينتصر للصوفية والطرقية الرقصة ويرد اقوال الحفاظ اذا ما جرحوا احدا من الرواة الصوفية مثل : ( ابي عبدالرحمن السلمي ) واخرج تصحيح الحاكم لاسناده مقرا له عليه . واتبعه بقوله : هذا الحديث عظيم الشأن , جليل القدر يشتمل على فوائد كثيرة اوصلها العارف ابوعبدالله محمد بن علي الزواوي البجابي الى مئة وست وستين فائدة , في مجلد لطيف سماه (( عنوان اهل السير المصون وكشف عورات اهل المجون بما فتح الله به من فوائد حديث ( اذكروا الله حتى يقولوا : مجنون )) ا ه .قال الألباني رحمه الله : محمد بن علي الزواوي البجايي من غلاة الصوفية الجاهلين بالسنة المحمدية او المتجاهلين لها يدلك على ذلك هذا العنوان وان اقل ما يقال فيه تنطع بارد وهذا من سخافة الطرقيين ) ا ه.( الضعيفة) برقم (7042) .وكذا ضعفه محققو مسند الامام احمد طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة (18/195).والله اعلم . ومنها : ما اخرجه ابن منده في التوحيد (27/2) عن عبدالله بن سليمان الطويل عن دراج عن عيسى بن هلال الصدفي عن عبدالله بن عمر مرفوعا ( الأرض على الماء والماء على صخرة والصخرة على ظهر حوت يلتقي حرفاه بالعرش , والحوت على كاهل ملك قدماه في الهواء ) قال الألباني رحمه الله في (الضعيفة ) ( 1/462) :   دراج ذو مناكير وقد سبق له بعض مناكيره وعبدالله بن سليمان الطويل سئ الحفظ فلعله اخطأ هو أو شيخه في سنده فرفعه وهو موقوف .-	ما اخرجه الامام النسائي في السنن الكبرى (6/209) وابو يعلى في المسند (2/528) وابن حبان (2324- موارد )والحاكم في المستدرك (1/528) والبيهقي في الاسماء والصفات (ص164) والطبراني في الدعاء (148) وابو نعيم في الحلية (8/327) كلهم من طريق درا جابي السمح عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال موسى عليه السلام : يا رب علمني شيئا اذكر كبه وادعوك به ؟ قال : قل يا موسى : لا إله إلا الله قال موسى : لا إله إلا انت انما اريد شيئا تخصني به قال تعالى : ياموسى لو ان السموات السبع وعامرهن غيري والارضيين السبع في كفة ولا إله إلا الله في كفة مالت بهن لا إله إلا الله .-	قال الشيخ علي حشيش حفظه الله :هذه القصة واهية وسندها غريب من حديث دراج عن ابي الهيثم .-اوردها الحافظ ابن حجر في التهذيب (3/180 ) وقال :دراج بن سمعان يقال اسمه عبدالرحمن ودراج لقب ابو السمح القرشي السهمي مولاهم المصري القاص . - قال عبدالله بن احمد عن ابيه : (( حديثه منكر ))- اوردها الامام ابن عدي في الكامل (3/112) وقال رحمه الله :   سمعت ابن حماد يقول :دراج  ابو السمح منكر الحديث .-	بين الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في الميزان (2/24/2667) انه كان قصاصا . قال ابن يونس : كان يقص بمصر مات سنة ست وعشرين ومائة . ومنها اقر الحافظ الذهبي اقوال الائمة التي اوردناها في دراج بانه ( منكر الحديث ) وخاصة في روايته عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد وبين ان لابن وهب عن عمرو بن الحارث عن دراج نسخة عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد مرفوعا ثم اورد احاديث منكرة منها وبهذا السند جاءت القصة فهي واهية منكرة ) ا ه-	وقد اورد هذه القصة الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في كتابه (( ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب )) (1/460) وبين علتها وضعفها ونكارتها .والله اعلم .ومنها : حديث التسعة والتسعين تنينا التي تخرج من القبر على الكفار .من رواية دراج ابي السمح عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : اخرجه الامام احمد (3/38) والدارمي (2/426) وابن حبان (3121) عن ابي سعيد الخدري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم )ليسلط على الكافر في قبره تسعة وتسعون تنينا تنهشه حتى تقوم الساعة ولو ان تنينا منها نفخ في الارض ما نبتت خضراء )ورواية دراج ابي السمح عن ابي الهيثم متفق بين الائمة على تضعيفها  ولا يعتد بها لنكارتها ولمخالفتها .والله اعلم .-	نقد الحافظ ابن كثير – رحمه الله – لهذا الحديث بقوله ( رفعه منكر جدا ) -	والحديث اعله الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في شرح حديث لبيك (ص:76) .-	وهذا الحديث من مناكيره التي اشار اليها الامام احمد والنسائي رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جناته .ومنها : حديث ( إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعاهد المسجد فاشهدوا له بالايمان  رواه فإن الله تعالى يقول (( إنما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة ولم يخش إلا الله فعسى أولئك أن يكونوا من المهتدين )) ( التوبة :18) اخرجه أحمد في المسند (10/216/11593) والترمذي في الجامع (كتاب تفسير القرآن , باب تفسير سورة التوبة ( 5/277/3093) وابن ماجه في السنن ( كتاب المساجد , باب لزوم المساجد وانتظار الصلاة ( 1/263/802) والدارمي في المسند (1/302/1223) والحاكم في المستدرك (1/212) وابو نعيم في حلية الاولياء (8/327) والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى (3/66) من طريق دراج , عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد , مرفوعا .قال الترمذي رحمه الله :( حديث حسن غريب )قال الحاكم رحمه الله ) هذه ترجمة للمصريين لم يختلفوا في صحتها وصدق رواتها غير ان شيخي الصحيح لم يخرجاه .وقال :حديث صحيح الاسناد .  فتعقبه  الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله : (دراج كثير المناكير )قال السخاوي رحمه الله :(صححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم )قال العلامة مغلطاي : هذا حديث ضعيف الاسناد . شرح سنن ابن ماجه (1/1345) وقال ابن مفلح  في الاداب الشرعية (3/393) :دراج ضعيف لاسيما عن ابي الهيثم .تعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله في تلخيصه بقوله : (دراج كثير المناكير )قال الالباني رحمه الله في تمام المنة (ص:291) :  ليس بصحيح ولا حسن الاسناد .لانه من طريق دراج ابي السمح عن ابي الهيثم .وضعفه الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح رياض الصالحين (2/323) .وجاء تضعيفه في فتوى اللجنة الدائمة (4/444) .واشار الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله الى نكارة متنه .والله اعلم .قلت : وهذه بعض من روايات دراج ابي السمح عن ابي الهيثم عن ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه .ولم يصح في رفعها حديث .والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻭﻟﻠﻔﺎﺋﺪﺓ :
ﻳﺴﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎ ﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺩﺭﺍﺝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺜﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﺭﻱ .
ﻭﻣﺜﺎﻟﻪ :
ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻴﻠﺔ :
(ﺃﻳﻤﺎ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﺻﺪﻗﺔ ﻓﻠﻴﻘﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻋﺎﺋﻪ :ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﻙ ﻭﺭﺳﻮﻟﻚ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﻓﺈﻧﻬﺎ ﺯﻛﺎﺓ )
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻷ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﺑﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺭﻗﻢ (3268):
ﺻﺤﺤﻪ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺣﺒﺎﻥ (913-ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ) 
ﺻﺤﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻛﻢ 
ﻭﺿﻌﻔﻪ ﺍﻻ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻀﻌﻒ ﺩﺭﺍﺝ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺑﻪ ﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ (ﺻﻠﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺻﻼ*ﺗﻜﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺯﻛﺎﺓ ﻟﻜﻢ ﻭﺳﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻴﻠﺔ) ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﺑﺮﻗﻢ 3268.

ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ :
ﻭﺟﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﻓﻠﻬﺎ ﺷﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﺻﺤﻬﺎ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ .ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻩ.
(ﺇﺫﺍ ﺳﻤﻌﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺫﻥ ﻓﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺛﻢ ﺻﻠﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﻼ*ﺓ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﺸﺮﺍ ﺛﻢ ﺳلوا الله لي الوسيلة.
ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﺍﻻ*ﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﺻﺤﺤﻪ ﺷﺎﻛﺮ ﻭﺣﺴﻨﻪ ﺍﻻ*ﻟﺒﺎﻧﻰ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم محدث مصر الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد (1/416) والطبراني في الكبير (10/190/10295) من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن عطاء بن السائب عن أبي عبيدة ابن عبدالله بن مسعود قال :إن الله عز وجل ابتعث نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم لإدخال رجل إلى الجنة , فدخل الكنيسة فإذا هو بيهود , وإذا يهودي يقرأ عليهم التوراة , فلما أتوا على صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمسكوا , وفي ناحيتها رجل مريض فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ما لكم أمسكتم ؟ ))قال المريض : إنهم أتوا على صفة نبي فأمسكوا ! ثم جاء المريض يحبو حتى أخذ التوراة , فقرأ حتى أتى على صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته , فقال : هذه صفتك وصفة أمتك , أشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله , ثم مات فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : (( لوا أخاكم )).قال الهيثمي رحمه الله : (( وفيه عطاء بن السائب , وقد اختلط )). قال الألباني رحمه الله : فتعقبه الشيخ أحمد شاكر –رحمه الله – فقال في تعليقه على (( المسند )) ( 6/23) :  (( فترك علته , الانقطاع , وأعله بما لا يصلح , لأن حماد بن سلمة سمع من عطاء قبل اختلاطه على الراجح )) ! قال الألباني رحمه الله :  ( الراجح انه سمع منه بعد الاختلاط أيضا , كما حرره الحافظ في (( التهذيب )) , فما أعله به الهيثمي صحيح . والله اعلم......................  ...................قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه:وقد تظافرت أقوال الائمة في سماع حماد بن سلمة عن عطاء بن السائب قبل أم بعد أم في الحالتين على خلاف في ذلك .و نذكر اقوال الائمة رحمهم الله في ذلك :-	في (الجعديات لأبي القاسم البغوي )رحمه الله (1/468 ) قال :(( حدثنا أحمد بن زهير قال :سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول : كل شي من حديث عطاء بن السائب ضعيف إلا ما كان من حديث شعبة وسفيان وحماد بن سلمة .-	في (تاريخ الدوري )(3/328) : قال ابن الجنيد : قال يحيى :جرير وابن فضيل وهؤلاء سمعوا من عطاء بن السائب بآخره .قلت ليحيى : كان عطاء قد خلط ؟ فقال : نعم , قال يحيى : حماد بن سلمة سمع من عطاء بن السائب قديما قبل الأختلاط .-	 في ( المعرفة والتاريخ )(3/84) قال يعقوب بن سفيان : عطاء بن السائب ثقة حديثه حجة , ما روى عنه سفيان وشعبة وحماد بن سلمة وسماع هؤلاء قديم وكان عطاء تغير بآخره , فرواية جرير وابن فضيل وطبقتهم ضعيفة .-	وفي(( سؤالات السلمي  للدراقطني ))(ص:156) : قال رحمه الله :دخل عطاء بن السائب وجلس فسماع أيوب وحماد بن سلمة في الرحلة الأولى صحيح , والرحلة الثانية فيه اختلاط .-	وفي (معجم المختلطين ) محمد طلعت (ص:238) قوله حفظه الله :واستثنى الجمهور أيضا رواية حماد بن سلمة عن عطاء بن السائب . فممن قاله : يحيى ابن معين وأبو داود والطحاوي وحمزة الكناني . فروى ابن عدي في ( الكامل ) عن عبدالله بن الدورقي عن يحيى بن معين قال : حديث سفيان وشعبة وحماد بن سلمة عن عطاء بن السائب مستقيم .وهكذا روى عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين . وكذلك ذكر أبو بكر بن أبي خيثمة عن ابن معين . فصحح رواية حماد بن سلمة عن عطاء . وقال الطحاوي :وإنما حديث عطاء الذي كان منه قبل تغيره يؤخذ من أربعة لا من سواهم , وهم شعبة وسفيان الثوري وحماد بن سلمة وحماد بن زيد . وقال حمزة الكناني في ( أماليه ) : حماد بن سلمة قديم السماع من عطاء بن السائب .-	قال عبد الحق في ( الأحكام ) ان حماد بن سلمة ممن سمع منه بعد الاختلاط حسبما قاله العقيلي في قوله : إنما يقبل من حديثه ما روى عنه شعبة وسفيان فأما جرير وخالد بن عبدالله وابن علية وعلي بن عاصم وحماد بن سلمة وبالجملة اهل البصرة فأحاديثهم عنه مما سمع عنه بعد الأختلاط لانه إنما قدم عليهم في آخر عمره ) ا ه.-	وقال في معجم المختلطين (ص:240) : فيحصل لنا من مجموع كلامهم أن سفيان الثوري وشعبة وزهير وزائدة وحماد وأيوب عنه صحيح , وما عداهم يتوقف فيه إلا حماد بن سلمة فاختلف قولهم والظاهر انه سمع منه مرتين ) ا ه.-	قال ابن الجارود في الضعفاء : حديث سفيان وشعبة وحماد بن سلمة عنه جيد .-	قال يعقوب بن سفيان في تاريخه (3/362) : هو ثقة حجة وما روى عنه سفيان وشعبة وحماد بن سلمة سماع هؤلاء سماع قديم و وكان عطاء تغير بآخره ...-	قال الحافظ في التغليق ( 2/447) : عطاء بن السائب ثقة ضعف من قبل اختلاطه فممن سمع منه من قبل الاختلاط شعبة قيل وحماد بن سلمة .-	وقال الحافظ في التغليق (2/470) : وحديث حماد بن سلمة عن عطاء بن السائب قبل الاختلاط .-	وقال في التلخيص الحبير (1/382) : عطاء بن السائب سمع منه حماد بن سلمة قبل الاختلاط .-	قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (2/105) : وفيه عطاء بن السائب وهو ثقة  اختلط ولكنه من رواية حماد بن سلمةعن عطاء وحماد سمع منه قبل الاختلاط قاله ابوداود فيما رواه ابوعبيد الآجري -	وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (7/112) : حماد بن سلمة روى عن عطاء بن السائب قبل الاختلاط .-	قال ابن القطان الفاسي في بيان الوهم والإيهام (3/272) : وحماد بن سلمة انما سمع من عطاء بعد اختلاطه وانما يقبل من حديث عطاء ما كان قبل ان يختلط .-	قال البوصيري  في اتحاف الخيرة (6/444) : عطاء بن السائب اختلط بآخره وحماد بن سلمة انما روى عنه بعد الاختلاط .-	قال ابن رجب في شرح العلل (1/282) حديث سفيان وشعبة وحماد بن سلمة عن عطاء بن السائب مستقيم .-	 قلت :ومما ترجح مما سبق ان حماد بن سلمة رحمه الله سمع من عطاء بن السائب قبل وبعد الاختلاط على خلاف بين اهل العلم  ومنهم علي بن المد يني ويحيى بن معين واحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله . وابن حجر في التهذيب (7/702) قوله رحمه الله :(( ....ومن عداهم فيتوقف فيه الا حماد بن سلمة فاختلف قولهم والظاهر انه سمع منه مرتين مرة مع ايوب كما يوحي اليه كلام الدارقطني ومرة بعد ذلك لما دخل اليهم البصرة وسمع منه جرير وذووه )). ومنهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله  والشيخ عبدالله السعد حفظه الله والشيخ أبو اسحاق  الحويني حفظه الله . والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام أبو داود السجستاني رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (7/533) من طريق اسماعيل بن عبد الكريم :حدثني إبراهيم بن عقيل بن معقل عن أبيه عن وهب بن منبه :أخبرني جابر بن عبدالله أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :( إن عشت – إن شا الله – زجرت أن يسمى : بركة , ونافعا وأفلح فلا أدري قال : أفلح او لا, فقبض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يزجر عن ذلك ). وزاد في آخره (( فأراد عمر أن يزجر عن ذلك , ثم تركه .قال الألباني رحمه الله :- ( إسناد صحيح متصل  رجاله كلهم ثقات )- فيه تصريح وهب بن منبه بسماعه من جابر رضي الله عنهم -وصححه الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في التهذيب (3/140) في    حديث آخر .-	والحديث في ( صحيح مسلم ) من طريق ابن جريج : أخبرني أبو الزبير : انه سمع جابر بن عبدالله يقول :..............فذكره-	ورواه بعضهم من طريق أخرى عن أبي الزبير به , إلا انه أدخل عمر بن الخطاب بين جابر والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرته لانه شاهد لرواية مسلم وأن جابرا سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ليس بينهما أحد .-	وأما ما أخرجه ابن حبان ( 5812)  من طريق : المفضل بن فضالة عن ابن جريج عن أبي الزبير : أنه سمع سمع جابر ابن عبدالله يقول :هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يزجر أن يسمى ( ميمون ) و ( بركة ) و( أفلح ) وهذا النحو ثم تركه . قال الألباني رحمه الله : (( رجاله كلهم ثقات , لكن ابن جريج لم يصرح فيه بالتحديث , وزاد في الأسماء : ميمون . وهي زيادة شاذة لم ترد في طرق الحديث الأخرى قال الألباني رحمه الله : (( ومن الغرائب المؤيدة لقفول إمام دار الهجرة : ( ما من أحد إلا يؤخذ من قوله ويرد , إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فإعلال أبي داود رحمه الله لذكر اسم (( بركة )) في هذا الحديث بما يعود حجة عليه عند التحقيق , فإنه قال عقب الحديث – وقد رواه عن شيخه أبي بكر ابن أبي شيبة ( 4960) في مصنفه ( 8/666/5958) – من طريق الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر نحوه وفيه : ( وبركة ) , وكذلك أخرجه البخاري في (الأدب المفرد ) (833) من طريق أخرى عن الأعمش به – قال أبو داود عقبه معلا له ذكر (( بركة )) فيه بقوله رحمه الله :  (( وروى أبو الزبير عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه , لم يذكر ( بركة ) !!)).قال الألباني رحمه الله : فتعقبه الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في مختصر السنن (7/257) فقال عقبه : (( فيه نظر , فقد أخرج مسلم الحديث في (( صحيحه )) من حديث ابن جريج عن أبي الزبير وفيه ( أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسمي ( الغلام ) – كذا – ب ( مقبل ) – كذا – و ( بركة ) .... ) الحديث ))قال الألباني رحمه الله : يشير الى حديث ابن جريج وفيه اسم ( بركة ) الذي اشار أبو داود إلى انكار وجوده فيه وهو (( وهم منه )) – رحمه الله – فهو فيه كما رأيت , كما في طريق أبي سفيان أيضا عن جابر رضي الله عنهم .-	ويشهد له حديث سمرة بن جندب مرفوعا بلفظ :( لا تسمين غلامك يسارا ولا رباحا ......) الحديث رواه مسلم وغيره , وهو مخرج في( الإرواء ) (1177).قال الألباني رحمه الله :    يلاحظ القراء في كلام المنذري أمرين غريبين وهما : أحدهما : ذكر اسم : ( مقبل ) في حديث جابر ! وهو وهم محض , فإنه مما لا أصل له , لا عند مسلم , ولا عند غيره فيما علمت , ويغلب على الظن أنه محرف أيضا من اسم ( يعلى ) , كما تحرف الى ( علاء ) فيما سبق في رواية الطحاوي !والآخر : انه ذكر لفظ : ( الغلام ) في حديث جابر , ولا أصل له فيه أيضا         وإنما هو في حديث سمرة المذكور وهو في ( مسلم ) قبيل حديث        جابر فأخشى أن يكون انتقل بصره أو حفظه منه إلى الذي قبله .        والله أعلم ..............................  ..............................  ...قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :-	في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 2/302) من حديث جابر بن عبدالله يقول : أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان ينهى ان يسمى ب ( علاء ) و (بركة ) و ( أفلح ) ونحو ذلك , ثم سكت بعد عنها , فلم يقل شيئا .قال الألباني رحمه الله : وفيه سعيد بن سالم القداح قال فيه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في (التقريب ): (( صدوق يهم , ورمي بالإرجاء , وكان فقيها )) وقال رحمه الله : والظاهر ان ذكره ( علاء) دون سائر الثقات إنما هو من أوهامه ويحتمل تحرف على بعض النساخ من ( يعلى ) فانه وقع عند مسلم  في صحيحه (6/172) وفي الادب المفرد للبخاري (834) .قلت : وذكره ايضا الإمام الطبري رحمه الله في( تهذيب الآثار ) ب ( يعلى ) .-	قال الترمذي رحمه الله في الجامع (2991) حدثنا محمد بن بشار اخبرنا ابو احمد اخبرنا سفيان عن ابي الزبير عن جابر عن عمر قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( لانهين أن يسمى رافع وبركة ويسار ) . قال الترمذي رحمه الله : حديث غريب . قلت : ذكر ( رافع ) فيه مما انفردت به رواية الترمذي .ويتبين لذلك ضعف الرواية . وذكر اسم ( رافع ) عند ابن ابي شيبة مخالف لرواية الجماعة وقد يكون من النساخ وقد جاء عند شراح الحديث لم يذكروا شيئا عن اسم ( رافع ) ومن اولئك الطبري في تهذيب الآثار (1/274) ط محمود شاكر –رحمه الله- وكذلك النووي في شرحه للحديث من صحيح مسلم فلو ثبت لذكروه . والله اعلم. -	وفي حديث أخرجه ابن حبان (5812) : ( هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يسمى ( ميمون ) و ( بركة ) و ( أفلح ) وهذا النحو ثم تركه . قال الألباني رحمه الله : وزاد الأسماء ( ميمون ) وهي زيادة شاذة لم ترد في طرق الحديث الأخرى . الصحيحة (7/804).-	هل النهي للتحريم ام للتنزيه ؟  قال النووي رحمه الله في "شرح مسلم" : " وَأَمَّا قَوْله : ( أَرَادَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَنْهَى عَنْ هَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاء ) فَمَعْنَاهُ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَنْهَى عَنْهَا نَهْي تَحْرِيم فَلَمْ يَنْهَ , وَأَمَّا النَّهْي الَّذِي هُوَ لِكَرَاهَةِ التَّنْزِيه فَقَدْ نَهَى عَنْهُ فِي الْأَحَادِيث الْبَاقِيَة " انتهى .-	وقال القاضي عياض رحمه الله  في إكمال المعلم (5/234): " وقول جابر : " ثم سكت عنها " : دليل أنه ترك النهى ، وأن نهيه أولاً إنما كان نهي تنزيه وترغيب ؛ مخافة سوء الفال ، ومايقع فى النفس مما ذكره ، وعكس ما قصده المسمى بهذه الأسماء من حسن الفأل .وقد كان للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم غلام اسمه رباح ، ومولى اسمه يسار ، وسمى ابن عمر غلامه نافعاً " والحاصل : أنه يجوز التسمي بنافع ، مع الكراهة التنزيهية . والله أعلم .-	قال ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في تحفة المودود (ص : 127):( وما يمنع منه التسمية بأسماء القرآن وسوره مثل : طه ويس , وقد نص مالك رحمه الله على كراهة التسمية ب((يس )) ذكره السهيلي وأما ما يذكره العوام : أن يس , وطه من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فغير صحيح , ليس ذلك في حديث صحيح ولا حسن ولا مرسل ولا أثر عن صاحب , وانما هذه الحروف مثل : الم , وحم , والر, ونحوها ) . -	وعن جبير بن مطعم – رضي الله عنه – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إن لي خمسة أسماء : أنا محمد وأنا أحمد وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمي , وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر وأنا العاقب – في لفظ مسلم : ليس بعدي أحد وفي الترمذي :الذي ليس بعدي نبي ) متفق عليه ورواه الترمذي والنسائي .-	وللعلامة اللغوي ابن الطيب الفاسي رحمه الله في (( شرح كفاية المتحفظ )) لابن الأجدابي رحمه الله فقال  ( ص: 51) ما نصه :( ثم أي مؤلف كتاب المتحفظ- وصفه – أي وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما وصفه الله تعالى به في القرآن العظيم من كونه :( خاتم النبيين ) سيرا على جادة الادب لان وصفه بما وصفه الله به – مع ما فيه من المتابعة التي لا يرضى بسواها – فيه اعتراف بالعجز عن ابتداع وصف من الواصف , يبلغ به حقيقة مدحه –صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولذا تجد الاكابر  يقتصرون في ذكره – عليه السلام على ما وردت به الشرع الطاهرة كتابا وسنة دون اختراع عبارات من عندهم في الغالب )-	قال الشيخ العلامة ابو بكر بن زيد رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته في (( تسمية المولود )) (ص:128):الاصل التاسع في الأسماء المكروهة يمكن تصنيفها على ما يلي :1-	تكره التسمية بما تنفر منه القلوب لمعانيها او الفاظها او لاحدهما لما تثيره من سخرية واحراج لاصحابها وتأثير عليهم فضلا عن مخالفة هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحسين الاسماء ومنها : حرب , مرة , خنجر , فاضح , فحيط , حطيحط , فدغوش .... وهذا في الاعراب كثير ) ا هومنها : هيام , وسيام , بضم أولها : اسم لداء يصيب الإبل .ومنها : رحاب , وعفلق ولكل منهما معنى قبيح .ومنها : نادية أي البعيدة عن الماء .2-	ويكره التسمي باسماء فيها معان رخوة شهوانية وهذا في تسمية البنات كثير ومنها احلام , اريج , عبير , غادة , فتنة , نهاد , وصال , فاتن , شادية ( بمعنى المغنية ).3-	ويكره تعمد التسمي باسماء الفساق الماجنين من الممثلين والمطربين وعمار خشبات المسارح باللهو الباطل .4-	ويكره التسمية باسماء فيها معان تدل على الإثم والمعصية كمثل ( ظالم بن سراق ) فقد ورد ان عثمان بن ابي العاص امتنع عن تولية صاحب هذا الاسم لما علم ان اسمه هكذا كما في المعرفة والتاريخ (3/201) للفسوي رحمه الله .5-	وتكره التسمية باسماء الفراعنة والجبابرة ومنها : فرعون , قارون , هامان ....6-	ويكره التسمي باسماء الحيوانات المشهورة بالصفات المستهجنة ومنها التسمية ب : حنش , وحمار , قنفذ . قردان , كلب . كليب .7-	وتكره التسمية بكل اسم مضاف من اسم او مصدر او صفة مشبهة مضافة الى لفظ ( الدين ) ولفظ ( الإسلام ), مثل : نور الدين , ضياء الدين , سيف الإسلام , نور الإسلام .. لعظيم منزلة هذين الإسمين ( الدين ) و ( الإسلام ) ولهذا نص بعض العلماء على التحريم والاكثر على الكراهة  لان منها ما يوهم معاني غير صحيحة مما لا يجوز إطلاقه وكانت قي أول حدوثها القابا زائدة عن الإسم ثم استعملت اسماء . وقد يكون الاسم من هذه الاسماء منهيا عنه من جهتين مثل شهاب الدين , فان الشهاب : الشعلة من النار ثم إضافة ذلك إلى الدين , وقد بلغ الحال في اندونسيا التسمية بنحو : ذهب الدين ., ماس الدين وكان النووي رحمه الله – يكره تلقيبه بمحيي الدين , وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – يكره تلقيبه بتقي الدين ويقول :(( لكن أهلي لقبوني بذلك فاشتهر )). وذكرت ذلك في (( تغريب الألقاب )).وأول من لقب في الإسلام بذلك هو بهاء الدولة ابن بويه ( ركن الدين ) في القرن الرابع الهجري .ومن التغالي في نحو هذه الالقاب : زين العابدين , والرافضة يذكرون ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمى علي بن الحسين ابن علي بن ابي طالب – رحمه الله تعالى - : سيد العابدين , وهذا لا أصل له كما في : ( منهاج السنة ) ( 4/50 ) و ( الموضوعات ) لابن الجوزي ( 2/45) , وعلي بن الحسين من التابعين , فكيف يسميه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك 8-	وكره جماعة من العلماء التسمي بأسماء الملائكة عليهم السلام مثل : جبرائيل , وميكائيل , واسرافيل . وتسمية النساء بأسماء الملائكة , فظاهر الحرمة لان فيها مضاهاة للمشركين في جعلهم الملائكة بنات الله , تعالى الله عن قولهم .9-	وكره جماعة من العلماء التسمية باسماء سور القرآن الكريم مثل : يس , حم , الر.....) ا ه   وقد فصل  الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في ( تحفة المودود ) والشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في ( تسمية المولود ) . والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته : وهم  الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :    في  الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري (3798)و (4889) وفي الأدب المفرد (740) ومسلم (2054) والترمذي (3304) – مختصرا – والنسائي في السنن الكبرى (6/486/115582) والبيهقي (4/185) وفي الأسماء (469) من طرق عن فضيل بن غزوان عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة : أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :أصابني الجهد ( وفي رواية : إني مجهود ) فبعث إلى نسائه فقلن :  ( والذي بعثك بالحق !) ما معنا إلا الماء , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من يضم – أو يضيف – هذا ( يرحمه الله ) ؟)) . فقال رجل من الأنصار ( يقال له : أبو طلحة ) : انا , فانطلق به إلى امرأته فقال : أكرمي ضيف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لاتدخري شيئا ) فقالت : ( والله !) ما عندنا إلا قوت الصبيان ! فقال هيئي طعامك وأصلحي سراجك , ونومي صبيانك إذا أرادوا عشاء فهيأت طعامها واصلحت سراجها , ونومت صبيانها ثم قامت كأنها تصلح سراجها فأطفأته, وجعلا يريانه أنهما يأكلان , ( وأكل الضيف ) , وباتا طاويين , فلما أصبح غدا الى رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( لقد ضحك الله – أو عجب – من فعالكما ( بضيفكما الليلة ) وأنزل الله ( ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون ) . يعني : أبا طلحة الأنصاري وامرأته ) .قال الألباني رحمه الله : -	السياق ل ( الأدب المفرد )  للبخاري رحمه الله تعالى .-	والزيادات ل ( مسلم –رحمه الله – إلا بعضها فهي في البخاري -	قال الترمذي رحمه الله : ( حديث حسن صحيح )-	تابعه يزيد بن كيسان عن أبي حازم به مختصرا  جدا دون القصة أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 1/ 250/ 570) .قال الألباني رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه وغفر له :     (( تنبيه هام )) : ذكر البيهقي رحمه الله في ( الأسماء ) – قبيل هذا الحديث وبعيده – عن الخطابي –رحمه الله – أنه قال : (( قال البخاري : معنى الضحك : الرحمة )) ! وفي هذا نظر من عدة أمور منها:- العزو للبخاري -رحمه الله – فيه نظر , لأنه معلق منقطع .- لم يذكر الخطابي ولا البيهقي رحمهم الله – مستندهم في ذلك .- أعلم الناس بالبخاري – ألا وهو الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله - لم يقف الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني – رحمه الله – عليه فقال عقبه :   (( ولم أر ذلك في النسخ التي وقعت لنا من البخاري رحمه الله )).-	مما  يؤكد عدم ثبوت ذلك عن البخاري رحمه الله أننا نعلم يقينا أنه من كبار أئمة الحديث  وأن هؤلاء مجمعون على اتباع السلف في إلايمان بحقائق الصفات الإلهية اللائقة به تبارك وتعالى : إثبات بلا تمثيل وتنزيه بلا تعطيل ( ليس كمثله شي وهو السميع البصير ) ( الشورى:11).-	وأعلم ان الشك المذكور في الحديث بين ( الضحك ) و ( والعجب ) لا يضر في ثبوتهما , لأن كل منهما قد جاء فيها أحاديث كثيرة في سياقات متعددة في كتب السنة , وبخاصة منها كتب التوحيد والعقيدة مثل ( السنة ) لابن أبي عاصم و( التوحيد ) لابن خزيمة ( والشريعة ) للآجري , وغيرها . والله أعلم ..............................  .......قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :-	الإمام الخطابي – رحمه الله – هو : ابو سليمان حمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن خطاب الخطابي توفي (388 ه) كان على منهج السلف الصالح وما نقل عنه من التأويل لبعض الصفات كان في أول أمره ثم انتقل عنه الى مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة كما هو مشهور عن بعض أهل العلم في بداية أمرهم .وقد حذى كثير من العلماء رحمهم الله إلى القول بأن الخطابي – رحمه الله – كان على مذهب الأشاعرة في تأويل  بعض الصفات , حيث ساق الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله – في الفتح ( 13/417) و أعلام المحدثين (3/18998-1930-1933) ولكن في المقابل هناك من العلماء أثبت بأن الخطابي رحمه الله سلفي المعتقد في باب الصفات وذلك لأمرين:أولا: رسالته العظيمة الموسومة ( الغنية عن الكلام وأهله )  أثبت فيها الصفات وما جاء منها في الكتاب والسنة على مذهب السلف وإجراؤها على ظواهرها ونفي الكيفية والتشبيه عنها وقد نقل عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 5/58) : وما ذكره ابوسليمان الخطابي رحمه الله في رسالته المشهورة (الغنية عن الكلام وأهله ) قال فأما ما سألت عنه من الصفات وما جاء منها في الكتاب والسنة فإن مذهب السلف إثباتها واجراؤها على ظواهرها ونفي الكيفية والتشبيه عنها وقد نفاها  قوم فأبطلوا ما أثبته الله وحققها قوم من المشبهين فخرجوا من ذلك الى ضرب من التشبيه والتكييف وإنما القصد في سلوك الطريقة المستقيمة بين الأمرين ودين الله بين الغالي فيه والجافي والمقصر عنه والأصل في هذا أن الكلام في الصفت فرع على الكلام في الذات ويحتذي حذوه ........) ا ه.ثانيا : تظافرت نقولات علماء السلف على حسن معتقده في كتبهم ومنهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى والحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في فتح الباري ( 7/237) .وهناك رسالة بعنوان ( الإمام الخطابي ومنهجه في العقيدة ) لأبي عبد الرحمن الحسن العلوي / تقديم الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله .-	ومن أبرز مؤلفاته رحمه الله : ( معالم السنن ) شرح سنن أبي داود من أشهر كتبه ومن أوائل الشروحات على السنن كما ذكر واحتوائه على مادة علمية رصينة غزيرة مع فوائد في اللغة والنحو والفوائد والأحكام الحديثية  على بعض الأحاديث وإصلاح لبعض أغلاط المحدثين وشرح للغريب وصار مرجعا أساسيا يعتمد عليه لا يستغنى عنه طالب علم وكما قال إبن الأعرابي رحمه الله ( لو ان رجلا لم يكن عنده من العلم إلا المصحف ثم كتاب أبي داود لم يحتج معهما  إلى شئ من العلم ) . فكل من شرح ( السنن ) بعده عالة عليه لاعتمادهم عليهم وكما نقل عنه اهل العلم في شروحاتهم كالنووي وابن حجر وابن رسلان والبغوي وابن القيم وغيرهم .-	قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في كتابه لمعة الاعتقاد ( ص: 23) الصفة العاشرة : الضحك وهي صفة من صفات الله الثابتة له بالسنة وإجماع السلف وهو ضحك حقيقي يليق بالله عز وجل وفسره أهل التعطيل بالثواب .-	ومن الأوهام التى استدركها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح ( 8/806) (كتاب التفسير ) قال : وأردت التنبيه على شئ وقع للقرطبي المفسر ولمحمد بن علي بن عسكر في ذيله على تعريف السهيلي , فإنهما نقلا عن النحاس والمهدوي ان هذه الآية ( ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ...) نزلت في أبي المتوكل , زاد ابن عسكر : الناجي وان الضيف ثابت بن قيس وقيل :إن فاعلها ثابت بن قيس حكاه يحيى بن سلام . وقال رحمه الله : وهو غلط بين فإن ابا المتوكل الناجي تابعي مشهور , وليس له في القصة ذكر إلا انه رواها مرسلة أخرجها من طريق إسماعيل القاضي كما تقدم هناك . وكذلك ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب ( قرى الضيف ) وابن المنذر في تفسير هذه السورة كلهم من طريق إسماعيل بن مسلم عن أبي المتوكل (( أن رجلا من المسلمين مكث ثلاثة أيام لا يجد شيئا يفطر عليه , حتى فطن له رجل من الأنصار يقال له ثابت بن قيس ..) الحديث . وقد تبع ابن عسكر جماعة من الشارحين ساكتين عن وهمه , ولهذا نبهت عليه , وتفطن شيخنا ابن الملقن رحمه الله لقول ابن عسكر إنه أبو المتوكل الناجي فقال : هذا وهم لأن أبا المتوكل الناجي تابعي إجماعا انتهى . فكأنه جوز أنه صحابي يكنى أبا المتوكل وليس كذلك . والله أعلم .-	رواية ( لقد عجب الله عز وجل , أو ضحك ) بالشك عند البخاري وذكره مسلم من طريق جرير عن فضيل بن غزوان بلفظ ( عجب ) بغير شك , وعند ابن أبي الدنيا في حديث انس رضي الله عنه ( ضحك ) بغير شك . ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (8/ 806) والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :-	وهم الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله :وهم المحققون: محمد النمر وعثمان ضميرية وسليمان الحرش وفقهم الله :في الحديث الذي أخرجه سعيد بن منصور في سننه (2/350/1506) ورواه الشافعي في الأم (5/206) وعنه البيهقي  في السنن (7/429) والبغوي في شرح السنة (9/304/2388) والتفسير (8/153) .من طريق سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن عتبة عن أبيه :أن سبيعة بنت الحارث تعالت من نفاسها بعد وفاة زوجها بأيام , فمر بها أبو السنابل , فقال : إنك لا تحلي حتى تمكثي أربعة أشهر وعشرا فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال : ( كذب أبو السنابل , ليس كما قال , قد حللت , فأنكحي  إذا أتاك أحد ترضينه فأتيني او أنبئيني , قاله لسبيعة بنت الحارث وقد وضعت بعد وفة زوجها بأيام ).قال البيهقي رحمه الله : ( وهذه الرواية مرسلة وفيما قبلها من الموصولة كفاية )قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( يعني رواية الشيخين –التي قصدها البيهقي رحمه الله- من طريق يونس عن ابن شهاب : حدثني عبيدالله بن عبدالله أن أباه عبدالله بن عتبة كتب الى عمر بن عبدالله بن الأرقم الزهري يأمره ان يدخل على سبيعة بنت الحارث الأسلمية فيسألها عن حديثها وعما قال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين استفته فكتب عمر بن عبدالله الى عبدالله بن عتبة يخبره :أن سبيعة أخبرته أنها ... فذكر الحديث بأتم  لكن ليس فيه قوله : ( كذب أبو السنابل ) وهو مخرج في الإرواء ( 7/192) من طريق أخرى .واخرجه البيهقي (10/709) وقال البيهقي عقبه :( هذا مرسل حسن له شواهده )وأخرجه سعيد بن منصور (1508) وقال الألباني فيه : ( إسناد مرسل أيضا صحيح ).وأخرجه أحمد أيضا وقال الهيثمي فيه : ( ورجاله رجال الصحيح ) وقال الألباني فيه : ( وإسناده صحيح ).قال الحافظ الألباني رحمه الله :  لقد عزا جماعة من المعلقين على هذا الحديث  حديث الترجمة الى الشيخين وذلك وهم فاحش أو تساهل سيئ , لانه يوهم أنه عندهما بهذا اللفظ (( كذب أبو السنابل ))! وليس كذلك , منهم -	الشيخ المحدث حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله في تعليقه على ( سنن سعيد بن منصور ) .-	والشيخ المحدث شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله في تعليقه على ( شرح السنة ) للإمام البغوي رحمه الله .-	والمعلقون على ( تفسير البغوي ) المسمى  ب ( معالم التنزيل ).............................  ..............................  .. قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :-	أن الكذب قد يأتي ويراد به الخطأوقد قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لكل من عبد الله بن عباس، وهشام بن حكيم: "كذبت". قال بعض أهل العلم: قوله: "كذبت": هو على ما أُلِفَ من شِدّة عمر في الدِّين. وفيه إطلاق ذلك على غلبة الظن. أو: المراد بقوله: "كذبت"، أي: أخطأت؛ لأن أهل الحجاز يطلقون الكذب في موضع الخطأ.-	ومثله قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسلم )  : كذب أبو السنابل ) أي اخطأ . والله أعلم .-	  قال الحافظ أبو بكر بن نقطة رحمه الله في ترجمة الإمام سعيد بن منصور رحمه الله في ( التقييد لمعرفة رواة السنن والمسانيد ) ( 2/17) :(( صنف كتاب السنن وجمع فيها أقوال الصحابة والتابعين وفتاويهم ما لم يجمعه غيره )) .-	وطبع ( سنن سعيد بن منصور )  بتحقق جمع من المحققين بإشراف الشيخ المحدث  الدكتور سعد الحميد حفظه الله ورفع شأنه .-	قال الشيخ  حفظه الله ورفع شأنه :(هو الإمام الحافظ محي السنة , أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد المعروف بالفراء البغوي الفقيه الشافعي المحدث المفسر صاحب التصانيف كـ " شرح السنة " , و " معالم التنزيل " , و " المصابيح " وغيرها , توفي سنة ( 510 ) , وقيل ( 516 ) , وقيل بينهما , والله أعلم .وتفسيره المسمى بـ " معالم التنزيل " مطبوع عدة طبعات , وأحسنها تحقيق خالد عبدالرحمن العك , ومروان سوار في أربعة مجلدات بدار المعرفة في بيروت .كلام ابن تيمية في تفسير البغوي :  أ ) سئل شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى ( 13/386 ) السؤال التالي : أي التفاسير أقرب إلى الكتاب والسنة الزمخشري , أم القرطبي أم البغوي , أم غير هؤلاء ؟ " أما التفاسير الثلاثة المسؤول عنها فأسلمها من البدعة , والأحاديث الضعيفة البغوي , لكنه مختصر من تفسير الثعلبي , وحدث منه الأسانيد , والأحاديث الموضوعة , والبدع التي فيه , وحذف أشياء غير ذلك " .( ب ) في مقدمة أصول التفسير في مجموع الفتاوى ( 13/354 ) " والبغوي في تفسيره مختصر تفسير الثعلبي لكن صان تفسيره عن الأحاديث الموضوعة , والآراء المبتدعة " . ج ) منهاج السنة " البغوي اختصر تفسيره من تفسير الثعلبي والواحدي لكن هما أخبر بأقوال المفسرين منه , والواحدي أعلم بالعربية من هذا وهذا , والبغوي أتبع للسنة منهما " .د ) منهاج السنة " ولهذا لما اختصره أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود البغوي , وكان أعلم بالحديث والفقه منه : والثعلبي أعلم بأقوال المفسرين , والنحاة , وقصص الأنبياء , فهذه الأمور نقلها البغوي عن الثعلبي , وأما الأحاديث فلم يذكر في تفسيره شيئاً من الموضوعات التي رواها الثعلبي , بل يذكر الصحيح منها , ويعزوه إلى البخاري وغيره , فإنه مصنف كتاب " شرح السنة " , وكتاب " المصابيح " وذكر ما في الصحيحين والسنن , ولم يذكر الأحاديث التي تظهر لعلماء الحديث أنها موضوعة كما يفعله غيره من المفسرين , كالواحدي صاحب الثعلبي , وهو أعلم بالعربية منه , وكالزمخشري وغيرهم من المفسرين الذين يذكرون من الأحاديث ما يعلم أهل الحديث أنه موضوع " .*ملاحظة :ذكر الدكتور رمزي نعناعة في كتبه " الإسرائيليات و أثرها في كتب التفسير " صفحة ( 280 ) منتقداً شيخ الإسلام في تقييمه للبغوي فقال " إن ابن تيمية لم يكن دقيقاً في حكمه على البغوي بأنه صان تفسيره عن الأحاديث الضعيفة ... ولعله لم يطلع على تفسير البغوي , ولكنه حكم عليه بما حكم , لما يعرفه عنه من أنه من رجال الحديث البارزين , ومن كان هذا شأنه يستبعد عليه – عادة – أن يغتر بموضوع فيرويه على أنه صحيح لا غبار عليه ... "وقد رد هذا الانتقاد الدكتور الفاضل عبدالرحمن عبدالجبار الفريوائي في كتابه البديع " شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وجهوده في الحديث وعلومه " الذي نال به الشهادة العالمية ( الدكتوراه ) قال " كلام شيخ الإسلام في هذا التفسير كان كلام خبير , ومطلع على ما فيه من حسن وقبح , وليس هو بالظن والتخمين كما يظنه الباحث , لأن مثل هذا الكلام لا يستطيع أن يقوله أحد في أي كتاب مستقل , أو تلخيص إلا بعد قراءة متأنية , وكلام شيخ الإسلام حول هذا التفسير في أماكن متعددة يفيدنا بأن هذا التفسير اختصار من تفسير الثعلبي والواحدي , وأنه حذف منه الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة , والآراء المبتدعة , كما حذف أشياء أخرى , وسبب حذف هذه الأشياء ثقافته الواسعة في الدين , والعقيدة , والحديث , والفقه.والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم الحافظ المزي رحمه الله :- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :- وهم الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله :- وهم الشيخ الكتاني رحمه الله :- وهم الإمام ملا علي القاري رحمه الله :- وهم الفاضل الشيخ عبد الصمد شرف الدين :- وهم الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :في الحديث الذي النسائي في السنن الكبرى ( 5/307/8951) والطحاوي في مشكل الآثار (1/117) قالا : انا يونس بن عبد الأعلى قال :أنا ابن وهب قال :أخبرني بكر بن مضر عن ابن الهاد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : دخل الحبشة المسجد فقال لي: ( يا حميراء ! اتحبين ان تنظري إليهم ؟! يعني : إلى لعب الحبشة ورقصهم في المسجد ) فقلت : نعم فقام على الباب , وجئته فوضعت ذقني على عاتقه فأسندت وجهي إلى خده قالت : ومن قولهم يومئذ : أبا القاسم طيبا ً فقال رسول الله صلى الله وسلم (( حسبك ؟!) فقلت : يا رسول الله ! لا تعجل . فقام لي , ثم قال : ( حسبك ؟!) فقلت : لاتعجل يا رسول الله ! قالت : وما لي حب النظر إليهم , ولكني أحببت أن يبلغ النساء مقامه لي ومكاني منه .قال الألباني رحمه الله :- ( إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين )- غير يونس بن عبد الأعلى فهو على شرط مسلم وحده .قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح ( 2/444) – بعدما عزاه للنسائي وحده قال رحمه الله :( إسناده صحيح , ولم أر في حديث صحيح ذكر الحميراء إلا في هذا )) .قال الألباني رحمه الله :- عقب عليه بعضهم بحديث آخر في الصوم , كما كنت نقلته في (آداب الزفاف ) (ص: 272) .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :قال الزركشي رحمه الله:في ( الإجابة لما استدركته عائشة على الصحابة ) ( ص: 58) :الخامسة والعشرين : جاء في حقها ( خذوا شطر دينكم الحميراء ) وقال : سألت شيخنا ؟ الحافظ عماد الدين ابن كثير رحمه الله عن ذلك فقال : كان شيخنا حافظ الدنيا أبو الحجاج المزي رحمه الله يقول (( كل حديث فيه الحميراء باطل الا حديثاً في الصوم في سنن النسائي )).قال الألباني رحمه الله :( وكان ذلك قبل طبع ( السنن الكبرى ) للنسائي , فافترضت يومئذ أن الحديث الآخر فيه والآن وقد طبعت هذه ( السنن ) ولم أجد الحديث فيه كما لم أجده من قبل ( الصغرى ) – وهي المسماة ب ( المجتبى ) – فقد غلب على ظني خطأ هذا البعض وأنه اشتبه عليه بحديث الترجمة ولا سيما وأحفظ الحفاظ – وهو العسقلاني رحمه الله – ينفي ذلك , وهو متأخر عن ذاك البعض , والله اعلم .قال الألباني رحمه الله :- وهم الشيخ شعيب في تعليقه على مشكل الآثار (1/286) بقوله في الحديث : ( إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين ) !وإنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده كما تقدم , لأن يونس بن عبد من رجال مسلم وليس من رجال البخاري ) ا ه- وقول الشيخ شعيب في تعليقه على ترجمة النسائي من ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 2/328) : (( ولا بد لي هنا من ذكر فائدة , ربما تخفى على كثير من طلبة العلم وهي أن قول المنذري رحمه الله في ( مختصر سنن أبي داود ) : ( اخرجه النسائي ) إنما يعني ( السنن ) لا ( المجتبى ) الذي صنفه ابن السني , وكذلك الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ( الأطراف ) يعني : الأصل , لا المختصر )) !- قال الألباني رحمه الله :( الفائدة الأولى معروفة , واما الأخرى ففي الإطلاق نظر , لأن المزي رحمه الله قد يعزو في الأطراف ل ( السنن الصغرى ) أيضا ( المجتبى ) كما نص ذلك محققه الفاضل عبد الصمد شر الدين في المقدمة ( 1/18) وإن كان لي عليه ملا حظة لا مجال الآن لذكرها وفي تعليقه على ( مقدمة المزي ) ( 1/3) , فقد عزا حديثا لابن عباس الى كتاب ( القصاص ) في موضعين منه ( 4/390و 447) وليس هذا الكتاب من كتب ( السنن الكبرى ) وغن كان موجودا فيها في كتاب(المحاربة ) وفيه أحاديث أخرى هي في ( القصاص ) أيضاً توهم الشيخ عبد الصمد شرف الدين – حفظه الله – أنها زائدة على ما في الكبرى )ا ه- ويقابل الوهم المذكور , قول الشيخ الكتاني في ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) – وقد ذكر – رحمه الله ( سنن النسائي ) ( ص: 10) : قال : (( والمراد بها ( الصغرى ) , فهي المعدودة من الأمهات , وهي التي خرج الناس عليها الأطراف والرجال , دون ( الكبرى ) خلافا لمن قال : إنها المرادة )) !!ا ه- وقال الألباني رحمه الله :(( وإنما يصدق هذا على( ذخائر المواريث ) للشيخ النابلسي ))قلت : ذكر السنن الصغرى فقط في تخريجه عليها .والله أعلم ..............................  ..................... ..................قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :نبذة مختصرة للحافظ عبد الغني النابلسي رحمه الله :أولاً:ترجمة الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي:هو الشيخ عبد الغني بن إسماعيل بن عبد الغني بن إسماعيل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم المعروف كأسلافه بالنابلسي الدمشقي ، له مصنفات عديدة ـ إلا أنه خالطها تصوف وبعض الاعتقادات الباطلة ، عفا الله عنه.وهذه ترجمته مستفادة من "سلك الدرر في أعيان القرن الثاني" ولد بدمشق في خامس ذي الحجة سنة خمسين وألف (1050)هـ وكان والده سافر إلى الروم وهو حملٌ, وشغله والده بقراءة القرآن ثم بطلب العلم, وتوفي والده في سنة اثنين وستين وألف, فنشأ يتيماً, واشتغل بقراءة العلم.قال المرادي في سلك الدرر " الشيخ عبد الغني بن إسمعيل بن عبد الغني بن إسمعيل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم المعروف كأسلافه بالنابلسي الحنفي الدمشقي النقشبندي القادري استاذ الأساتذة وجهبذ الجهابذة الولي العارف ينبوع العوارف والمعارف الامام الوحيد الهام الفريد العالم العلامة الحجة الفهامة البحر الكبير الحبر الشهير شيخ الاسلام صدر الأئمة الأعلام صاحب المصنفات التي اشتهرت شرقاً وغرباً وتداولها الناس عجماً وعرباً "وقال الزركلي في الأعلام : " عبد الغني بن إسماعيل بن عبد الغني النابلسي: شاعر، عالم بالدين والأدب، مكثر من التصنيف، متصوف. ولد ونشأ في دمشق. ورحل إلى بغداد، وعاد إلى. سورية، فتنقل في فلسطين ولبنان، وسافر الى مصر والحجاز، واستقر في دمشق "وكتاب ذخائر المواريث في الدلالة على مواضع الحديث للشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي الدمشقي ت 1141هـ ، وهو بأطراف الكتب الستة وموطأ الإمام مالك .قال الشيخ حفظه الله وعفا الله عنه :تآليفه ومصنفاته كثيرة ، ونظمُه لا يحصى لكثرته, فمنها:. الحضرة الأنسية في الرحلة القدسية - ط " و " وتعطير الأنام في تعبير المنام - ط " و " ذخائر المواريث في الدلالة على مواضع الأحاديث - ط " فهرس لكتب الحديث الستة، و " علم الفلاحة - ط " و " نفحات الأزهار على نسمات الأسحار - ط " و " إيضاح الدلالات في سماع الآلات - ط " و " ذيل نفحة الريحانة - خ " و " حلة الذهب الإبريز، في الرحلة إلى بعلبكّ وبقاع العزيز - خ " و " الحقيقة والمجاز، في رحلة الشام ومصر والحجاز - خ " و " قلائد المرجان في عقائد أهل الإيمان - خ " رسالة، و " جواهر النصوص - ط " جزآن، في شرح فصوص الحكم. لابن عربي، و " شرح أنوار التنزيل للبيضاوي - خ " و " كفاية المستفيد في علم التجويد - خ " و " الاقتصاد في النطق بالضاد - خ " تجويد، و " مناجاة الحكيم ومناغاة القديم - خ " تصوف، و " خمرة الحان - ط " شرح رسالة الشيخ أرسلان، و " خمرة بابل وغناء البلابل - خ " من شعره، في الظاهرية، و " ديوان الحقائق - ط " من شعره، و " الرحلة الحجازية والرياض الأنسية - ط " و " كنز الحق المبين في أحاديث سيد المرسلين - خ " و " الصلح بين الإخوان في حكم إباحة الدخان - ط " و " شرح المقدمة السنوسية - خ " و " رشحات الأقلام في شرح كفاية الغلام - ط " في فقه الحنفية، و " ديوان الدواوين - خ " مجموع شعره، و " كشف الستر عن فرضية الوتر - ط " رسالة، و " لمعات (أو لمعان؟) الأنوار في المقطوع لهم بالجنة والمقطوع لهم بالنار - ط " رسالة، و " خمس مجموعات - خ " فيها 32 رسالة، ذكر الزيات أسماءها في " خزائن الكتب " "ثانيا : قال الشيخ حفظه الله وعفا الله :منهج الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي في كتاب " ذخائر المواريث في الدلالة على مواضع الحديث ".اسم الكتاب كما سمّاه به مؤلفه في مقدمة الكتاب: " ذخائر المواريث في الدلالة على مواضع الحديث ".يعدّ كتاب "ذخائر المواريث " للشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي من كتب الفهارس للحديث على طريقة الأطراف, حيث يذكر طرف الحديث، ويذكر من خرَّجه من أصحاب الكتب الستة بالإضافة إلى الإمام مالك في الموطأ، مع ذكر شيخ المؤلف فيه.بدأ النابلسي كتابه بذكر مقدّمة له بيّن فيها سبب تأليفه, ومن ألّف في هذا الفنّ من الأئمة الحفّاظ, والمنهج الذي سيسير عليه في الكتاب, فقال:".. أما بعد:فيقول العبد الفقير إلى مولاه الخبير عبد الغني بن إسماعيل بن عبد الغني بن إسماعيل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن سعد الله بن جماعة النابلسي الدمشقي الحنفي عاملهم الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة بلطفه الخفيّ :لما كانت كتب الحديث الشريف النبوي جامعة لأنواع الروايات, ولامعة في قلوب الأفاضل بأسرار العلوم والدّرايات, وحاوية للأسانيد المختلفة, والتخاريج والتحاويل المؤتلفة, عن الأساتذة الثقات, و كانت الكتب الستة من بين كتب الحديث مشهورة عند علماء الإسلام, وقد اعتنت بروايتها ودرايتها الأكابر الأماجد من الحفاظ الأعلام, وهي:كتاب ( الصحيح من السنن ) للشيخ الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري, وكتاب ( الصحيح ) للإمام مسلم بن الحجاج النيسابوري, وكتاب ( السنن ) للحافظ أبي داود سليمان بن الأشعت السجستاني, وكتاب ( السنن ) للحافظ أبي عيسى محمد بن سورة الترمذي, وكتاب (السنن الصغرى ) المسمّاة ( المجتبى من السنن ) للحافظ أبي عبد الرحمن أحمد بن علي النسائي.وقد اختُلفَ في السادس فعند المشارقة هو: كتاب ( السنن ) لأبي عبد الله محمد بن ماجة القزويني, و عند المغاربة كتاب ( الموطأ ) للإمام مالك بن أنس الأصبحي - رحمهم الله تعالى.•- وكانت الحاجة داعيةً لعمل أطراف لهذه الكتب السبعة المذكورة على طريقة الفهرست, لمعرفة موضع كل حديث منها, ومكان كل رواية مأثورة.- وأن يكون ذلك على وجه الاختصار من غير اطالة.•- شرعتُ في كتابي هذا على هذا الوصف المشروح, فجاء بحمد الله تعالى مما تقرّ به العين, ويفرح به القلب, وتنشط له الروح.وقد سبقني إلى التصنيف في ذلك أجلاء الأئمة من العلماء الأخيار, فتشبثتُ بأذيالهم في اقتفاء هذا الأثر ولحوق هذا الغبار.إذ كان أول من صنف في ذلك الإمامان الحافظان أبو محمد خلف بن محمد بن علي الواسطي, وأبو مسعود إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبيد الدمشقي, فجمعا أطراف ( الصحيحين ) فقط, فكان كتاب خلف أحسنهما جمعاً, وأقلَّهما خطأ ووهماً.ثم صنّف في ذلك الحافظ أبو الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي, فجمَع أطراف الكتب الستة المذكورة غير ( الموطأ ), لكن حصل في كتابه من الخلل, ما شهد به بعض أقرانه من أئمة القول والعمل.ثم صنف بعده الحافظ الإمام أبو القاسم علي بن الحسن بن هبة الله بن عساكر الدمشقي أطراف الكتب الأربعة, وهي ما عدا ( الصحيحين ), و( الموطأ ), فإنه اكتفى بأطراف خلف وأبي مسعود المذكورين.فلما رأى ذلك العلامة عمدة الحفاظ أبو الحجّاج يوسف المزّي مشى على طريقته الأنيقة, وسار على سيرته متمسكا بعراه الوثيقة, وجمع أطراف الكتب الستة أكمل جمع, فشرح صدر الطالبين وأطرب السمع, ولكنه أطال إلى الغاية و أسهبَ, وركب في تكرار الروايات كل أدهم وأشهب, وأكثر من ذكر الوسائط فيما بعد الصحابي من الرواة, بحيث مَن أراد استخراج حديث منه فلا بدّ من معرفة صحابيه, وتابعيه, وتابع تابعيه, وما بعد ذلك بلا اشتباه, وسرد أسانيد الكتب الستة على التمام, مما يحصل به الغنية بمراجعة المتون الموجودة بأيدي أهل الإسلام, مع إخلاله في بعض المواضع بروايات لم يحذُ فيها على حذوه في إتمام الأسانيد الموجودة عند الثقات.حتى جاء الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله تعالى فاستدرك عليه أشياء عديدة, ومواضع محتاجة إلى البيان مما كانت إعادته لها مفيدة في مجلدة كبير, وافٍ بعلم كثير سماه ( النّكت الظراف على الأطراف ).وقد ظفرنا للشيخ الإمام العمدة الرحلة الشريف ابن الشريف أبي المحاسن محمد بن علي بن الحسن بن حمزة بن أبي المحاسن الحسيني تلميذ الحافظ المزي ببعض أجزاء من أطراف للكتب الستة أحاديثها مرتبة على حروف المعجم, و أسماء الصحابة فيها مذكورة في أثناء ذلك, وقد تبع فيه شيخه المزي في سرد أسانيد كلها من الكتب الستة, ولكنه حذف الوسائط والتكرار, وسلك فيه مسلكاً لطيفاً تنشرح به الخواطر والأفكار.فدونك أيها الطالب الراغب في حصول أسنى المواهب, كتابي هذا المفيد للمراد بأدنى ارتياد.•- وقد سلكت فيه مسلك من تقدَّمني من الترتيب.•- وبنيته على مثال تلك الأبنية مع التبويب.•- ولكني اقتصرت على بيان الرواية المصرَّح بها دون المرموزة.•- ولن أذكُرَ من الأسانيد غير مشايخ أصحاب الكتب على طريقة وجيزة.•- واقتصرتُ على ذكر الصّحابة الأولين.•- وتركتُ ذكر الوسائط كلها من التابعين, وتابعي التابعين.•- ولم أكرِّر رواية, بل وضعتُ كل شيء في موضعه بداية ونهاية.•- وزدتُ أطرافَ روايات ( الموطأ ) للإمام مالك, من رواية يحيى بن يحيى الليثي الأندلسي فإنها المشهورة بين الممالك.•- وجعلتُ مكان ( سنن ) الإمام النسائي الكبرى, حيث قلَّ وجودها في هذه الأعصار ( سننه الصغرى ) المسمّاة: ( المجتبى من سنن النبي المختار ).•- وقد اعتبرتُ المعنى أو بعضه دون اللفظ في جميع الروايات, بحيث تذكر الرواية من الحديث.•- و يُشار برموز الحروف إلى ما يوافقها في المعنى دون الكلمات.•- فعلى الطالب أن يعتبر في مطلوبه المعاني, وهذا أمر واضحٌ عند مَن يتداول كتب الأطراف ولها يعاني.•- وإن رويَ الحديثُ الواحدُ عن جملة من الصحابة ذكرتُ أسماءهم في محلٍّ واحدٍ, أذكر ذلك في مسند واحد منهم, اكتفاءً بحصول المقصود والإصابة.•- وإذا أردتَ الاستخراج منه فتأمَّل في معنى الحديث الذي تريدُه في أيّ شيءٍ هو, ولا تعتبر خصوصَ ألفاظه.•- ثمّ تأمَّل الصحابيّ الذي عنه رواية ذلك الحديث, فقد يكون في السند عن عمر, أو أنس مثلاً, والرواية عن صحابيّ آخر مذكور في ذلك الحديث, فصحّح الصحابي المرويّ عنه ثم اكشِف عنه في محلّه تجدهُ إن شاء الله تعالى.•- ورمزتُ للكتب السبعة بالحروف هكذا:.ا) ( خ ) (لصحيح البخاري).•ب*-( م ) (لصحيح مسلم).•ت*- ( د ) (لسنن أبي داود). •ث*- ( ت ) (لسنن الترمذي).•ج*- ( س ) (لسنن النسائي).•ح*- ( هـ ) (لسنن ابن ماجة).•خ*- ( ط ) (لموطأ الإمام مالك).•- ورتبتهُ على سبعة أبواب.•- كلّ بابٍ منها مرتبٌ ما فيه على ترتيب حروف المعجم, تسهيلاً للاستخراج منه على أولي الألباب.•- الباب الأول: في مسانيد الرجال من الصحابة أهل الكمال.•- الباب الثاني: في مسانيد من اشتهر منهم بالكنية.•- الباب الثالث: في مسانيد المبهمين من الرّجال على حسب ما ذكر فيهم من الأقوال.•- الباب الرابع: في مسانيد النساء من الصحابيّات.•- الباب الخامس: في مسانيد من اشتهر منهنَّ بالكنية.•- الباب السادس: في مسانيد النساء المبهمات من النساء الصحابيّات.•- الباب السابع: في ذكر المراسيل من الأحاديث.•- وفي آخره ثلاثة فصول: في الكنى. وفي المبهمين. وفي مراسيل النساء.وسمَّيتُ كتابي: " ذخائر المواريث في الدلالة على مواضع الحديث ", وأسالُ من الله تعالى أن يوفقني إلى إكماله وإتمامه, ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة بحسن اختتامه, ويحفظني من الخطإ فيه والخطَل, وينفع من استعمله من علماء هذا الشأن, ويسهِّل عليهم به كل إيضاح وتبيان, إنه على ما يشاء قدير, وبالإجابة جدير, وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل, والله يقول الحقّ وهو يهدي السبيل.المرجع :مقدمة كتاب: " ذخائر المواريث " للنابلسي.طبعات الكتاب:- طبع في - 4 أجزاء - الناشر: ناصر خسرو - طهران.- نشر جمعية النشر والتأليف الأزهرية - القاهرة, سنة 1352هـ- وطبع في دار المعرفة في بيروت.- ثم في دار الكتب العلمية بيروت 1998 في (3) مجلدات بتحقيق: عبد الله محمود عمرقال مقيده عفا الله عنه :قال ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في ( المنار المنيف ) ( ص: 51-52) : ت / المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله :- حديث يا حميراء لا تغتسلي بالماء المشمس فإنه يورث البرص .- وقال ( كل حديث فيه ( يا حميراء ) او ذكر الحميراء فهو كذب مختلق ) - قال المعلق في الحاشية (ص : 52) : ( وهناك احاديث ورد فيها ذكر الحميراء وهي صحيحة ).- وقد تعقب محقق ( المنار المنيف ) الشيخ عبد الفتاح غدة ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله وذكر أن هناك ثلاثة أحاديث صحت في الحميراء- قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه :قال الشيخ : التي في السنن هي الثابتة فقط .قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في سير أعلام النبلاء (2/167):( وقد قيل إن كل حديث فيه يا حميراء لم يصح ).- وما اخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (4610) : حدثنا ابو بكر محمد بن عبدالله الحفيد ثنا أحمد بن نصر ثنا الفضل بن دكين ثنا عبد الجبار بن الورد عن عمار الذهبي عن سالم بن ابي الجعد عن ا مسلمة قالت : ذكر النبي خروج بعض امهات المؤمنين فضحكت عائشة رضي الله عنها قال : انظري يا حميراء الا تكوني انتي ثم التفت إلى علي فقال إن وليت من أمرها شيئا فأرفق بها )قال الحاكم رحمه الله :- ( صحيح الإسناد على شرط الشيخين) .- علق الذهبي في التلخيص عبد الجبار لم يخرجا له .- قال الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (6/218) : ( هذا حديث غريب جدا ).- قال المحدث ابو إسحاق الحويني في ( النافلة ) تحت حديث رقم (135) بعد كلام الحاكم والذهبي وكذا عمار الذهبي لم يخرج البخاري شيئا غير أني لم أقف احداً اثبت رواية سالم عن ا مسلمة ) والله اعلم .- ذكر العلائي في ( جامع التحصيل ) برقم (218) ان سالما لم يسمع من أم سلمة .قال الملا علي القاري رحمه الله :( كل حديث فيه ذكر الحميراء لم يصح ) .- في تهذيب اللغة للأزهري رحمه الله ( 2/260) :( وكانت العرب تسمى العجم الحمراء ورقاب المزواد لغلبة البياض على ألوانهم ويقولون لمن علا لونه البياض أحمر ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة رضي الله عنهما : يا حميراء لغلبة البياض على لونها .وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( بعثت إلى الأسود والأحمر ) فأسودهم :العرب , وأحمرهم : العجم ).ووما تبين مما سبق لم تثبت ( الحميراء ) إلا في السنن الكبرى للنسائي .والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الشيخ محمد الغزالي عفا الله عنه :في الحديث الذي اخرجه مسلم (5/125) والدارقطني(3/159) والبيهقي (8/244) من طريق اسرائيل عن سعد بن عبيدة عن أبي عبد الرحمن قال : خطبنا علي – رضي الله عنه – فقال : أيها الناس ! أيما عبد وأمة فجرا , فأقيموا عليهما الحد ... ثم قال : إن خادما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولدت من الزنى , فبعثني لأجلدها , فوجدتها حديثة عهد بنفاسها , فخشيت { إن جلدتها } أن أقتلها فقال : ( احسنت , أتركها حتى تماثل , يعني : خادما زنت حديثة عهد بنفاسها ) .قال الألباني رحمه الله :-	الزيادة لمسلم وغيره من طريق أخرى عن السدي وهو مخرج في ( الإرواء ) (7/360) مختصرا .-	السدي : اسمه إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي كريمة – وهو السدي الكبير – وفيه كلام يسير ولذلك قال الذهبي في الكاشف : ( حسن الحديث , وقال أبو حاتم فيه : لا يحتج به ) وقال الحافظ فيه : ( صدوق يهم ) .-	وله طريق آخر عن علي رضي الله عنه وهو حسن الإسناد -	وفي رواية للبيهقي وغيره ( ان الأمة لبعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .-	وفي لفظ أبي داود (4473) : ( لآل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم )-	وعند احمد (1/85) بلفظ : ( إن أمة لهم زنت ......-	وقال رحمه الله : وهذا هو اللائق بمقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن الأمة ليست مملوكة له وإنما هي لبعض نسائه كانت تخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرا حتى ظن أنها أمة له .-	وقال رحمه الله : ويؤيد ذلك – والله اعلم – قصة الرجل الذي اتهم بأم ولده صلى الله عليه وسلم , فأمر عليا – رضي الله عنه – بقتله , فلما رآه مجبوبا ما له ذكر , أمسك عنه , ولم يقتله وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ( الحمد لله الذي يصرف عنا أهل البيت ) . وهو صحيح الإسناد .-	وقال رحمه الله :ومما سبق تبين ان الحديث قد سبق تخريجه برقم (2499) ولما كان قد وقع هنا من الفائدة الحديثية والفقهية ما لم يقع هناك فقد آثرت الاحتفاظ به هنا .قال الألباني رحمه الله (7/824) في الصحيحة : ( وإني أريد أن أحذر هنا من ضلالة من ضلالات الشيخ الغزالي الذي ملأ الدنيا بالتشكيك في أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحيحة والطعن فيها باسم الدفاع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتابه [ السنة النبوية بين أهل الفقه وأهل الحديث ] ! والحقيقة , أن كل من درس كتابه هذا من العلماء تبين له – كالشمس في رائعة النهار – انه لا فقه عنده ولا حديث , إلا ما وافق عقله وهواه  ! وقد بينت شيئا في رسالتي الرد على ابن حزم ومن قلده , في تضعيفهم لحديث البخاري في تحريم المعازف وغيره مما في معناه .) ا ه-	ومن الأحاديث التي طعن فيها وانكر صحتها : حديث الرجل المتهم بأمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه جزم في كتابه ( السنة النبوية بين اهل الفقه وأهل الحديث ) ( ص:29) أنه : ( يستحيل أن يحكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على رجل بالقتل في تهمة لم تتحقق )! وجوابا عليه : قال الألباني رحمه الله : هذه مغالطة ظاهرة  لاتخفى على أهل العلم العارفين بحقيقة عصمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي العاصمة له صلى الله عليه وسلم من أن يقتل رجلا بتهمة لم تتحقق وأما أن يحكم على ما ظهر له صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأدلة الشرعية القائمة على الظاهر فهو ما دل عليه صريح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( إنما أنا بشر , وإنه يأتيني الخصم فلعل بعضهم ان يكون أبلغ من بعض فأحسب أنه صادق فأقضي له , فمن قضيت له بحق مسلم فإنما هي قطعة من النار فليحملها أو يذرها ) متفق عليه – واللفظ لمسلم .-	ولهذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في (الفتح ) وهو يذكر فوائد حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها ( 13/174) : ( وفيه : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقضي بالاجتهاد فيما لم ينزل عليه شئ وخالف في ذلك قوم وهذا الحديث من أصرح ما يحتج به عليهم وفيه أنه ربما أداه اجتهاده إلى امر يحكم به ويكون في الباطن بخلاف ذلك لكن مثل ذلك – ولو وقع – لم يقر عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لثبوت عصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم ) -	وقال رحمه الله – الألباني – وعلى هذا الوجه من العلم الصحيح والفهم الرجيح يخرج حديث الرجل المتهم ويبطل ما ادعاه الغزالي – عفا الله عنه – من الاستحالة فيه وتبين لكل باحث لبيب أن الرجل مفلس من العلم النافع , فلا هو من أهل الفقه ولا من أهل الحديث (لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء ) !-	ومما يؤكد ذلك : موقفه من الحديث ايضا مع اعترافه بصحة سنده ونقضه للقاعدة التي ذكرها بين يديه وهو من الاحاديث التي أخرجها الشيخان من طرق عن أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – وتلقته الأمة بالقبول وقد جاء من طرق ثلاثة : الأولى : عن طاوس عن أبي هريرة : أخرجها الشيخان وغيرهما والثانية : عن همام عن أبي هريرة : أخرجاه والسياق لمسلم  والثالثة : عن عمار بن ابي عمار قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول ..أخرجه أحمد وابن جرير الطبري في التاريخ (1/224) واسناده صحيح وهو مخرج في( ظلال الجنة ) ( 1/266) وفي الصحيحة (6190و 6191) وأخرج ابو عوانة ( 1/187)  - وقال رحمه الله – وأعلم رحمك الله – ان هذا الحديث الصحيح  وهو ( جاء ملك الموت إلى موسى عليه السلام فقال له : أجب ربك قال : فلطم موسى عليه السلام , عين ملك الموت ففقأها فرجع الملك إلى الله تعالى , فقال ( يا رب ) إنك أرسلتني إلى عبد لك لا يريد الموت وقد فقأ عيني قال : ( فرد الله إليه عينه , وقال : ارجع الى عبدي فقل : الحياة تريد ؟ فإن كنت تريد الحياة , فضع يدك على متن ثور , فما توارت يدك من شعرة فإنك تعيش بها سنة قال [ أي ربي] ثم مه ؟ قال ثم تموت قال : فالآن من قريب , رب ! أمتني من الأرض المقدسة رمية بحجر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : والله ! لو أني عنده لأريتكم قبره إلى جانب الطريق عند الكثيب الأحمر ) ( صحيح )   جدا مما أنكره بعض ذوي القلوب المريضة من المبتدعة – فضلا عن الزنادقة – قديما وحديثا وقد رد عليهم العلماء على مر العصور – بما يشفي ويكفي من كان راغبا السلامة في دينه وعقيدته كابن خزيمة وابن حبان والبيهقي والبغوي والنووي والعسقلاني وغيرهم قلت : وابن تيمية والذهبي رحمهم الله . وومن أنكره من المعاصرين : الشيخ الغزالي  - عفا الله عنه- في كتابه ( السنة النبوية بين أهل الفقه واهل الحديث ) بل وطعن في الذين دافعوا عنه عن الحديث , فقال ( ص:29) : ( وهو دفاع تافه لا يساغ ) وهكذا فالرجل ماض في غيه والطعن في السنة والذابين عنها بمجرد عقله – وكيف يدخل في عقله أن يكون هؤلاء الأئمة الأجلة من محدثين وفقهاء – من الإمام البخاري الى الإمام العسقلاني – على خطأ في تصحيحهم هذا الحديث ويكون وحده هو المصيب – صاحب العقل الكبير ! مصيبا في تضعيفه إياه ورده عليهم ؟ - وهو يخادع القراء ويدلس عليهم ويوهمهم انه مع الائمة لا يخالفهم ) ا ه -	وبمثل هذا الفهم المنكوس يرد هذا الرجل أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يكتفي بذلك بل يرد على العلماء كافة الذين فهموه وشرحوه شرحا صحيحا وردوا على امثاله من أهل الاهواء ) ا ه-	ويا له من مغرور أهلكه العجب ! لقد جعل نفسه من المحققين وعلماء الأمة من ( أصحاب الفكر السطحي ) ! والحقيقة أنه هو العلة لجهله وقلة فهمه ) ا ه-	قال ابن حبان رحمه الله عقب الحديث : ( إن الله عز وجل بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معلما لخلقه فأنزله موضع الإبانة عن مراده فبلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم رسالته وبين عن آياته بألفاظ مجملة ومفسرة عقلها عنه أصحابه او بعضهم ......-	وقال رحمه الله : ( وقد بعث الله جل وعلا الملائكة إلى رسله في صور لايعرفونها كدخول الملائكة على رسوله إبراهيم ولم يعرفهم حتى أوجس منهم خيفة وكمجي جبريل عليه السلام إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسؤاله عن الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان , فلم يعرفه المصطفى حتى ولى .وكذلك مجي ملك الموت إلى موسى على غير الصورة التي كان يعرفه موسى عليه السلام عليها , وكان موسى غيورا ً فرأى في داره رجلا لم يعرفه فشال يده فلطمه فأتت لطمته على فق عينه التي في الصورة التي تصور بها , لا الصورة التي خلقها الله عليها  ولما كان المصرح عن نبينا في خبر ابن عباس حيث قال :( أمني جبريل عند البيت مرتين ...) فذكر الخبر .-	لفتة مهمة : قال الألباني رحمه الله : وقد قام بواجب الرد عليه كثير من العلماء والكتاب وكشفوا للناس ما فيه من زيغ وضلال في الحديث والعقيدة والفقه , وكان أطولهم نفسا ً وأكثرهم إفادة وأهدأهم بالاً : الأخ الفاضل سلمان العودة في كتابه ( حوار هادئ مع محمد الغزالي ) فنعم الرد هو , لولا تساهل وتسامح لا يستحقه الغزالي تجاه طعناته العديدة مع ائمة الحديث والفقه وإن كان الأخ الفاضل قد كشف القناع عنها بأدبه الناعم .-	قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :السدي : هما إثنان الكبير والصغير : والسدي الكبير هو أبو محمد اسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي كريمة السدي القرشي  الكوفي الأعور صاحب التفسير تابعي لقّب بالسُدّي ، لأنه كان تاجراً ، يبيع في سُدّة الجامع – يعني بابه – الخُمُر ( جمع خِمار).قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان : لا بأس به . روى عن أنس بن مالك وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم  مات (127 ه) أخرج له مسلم واصحاب السنن ما عدا البخاري رحمهم الله .رمي بالتشيع .والراجح ما قال فيه ابن عدي رحمه الله :( مستقيم الحديث صدوق لا بأس به  ) .وقال الحافظ  ابن حجر :( صدوق يهم رمي بالتشيع ) . قال الإمام الذهبي في الميزان : رمي السُّدي بالتشيع . واحتج به الشيخان ( الألباني وأحمد شاكر ) ( الصحيحة و التفسير ) والله اعلم .أما السدي الصغير : محمد بن مروان بن عبد الله بن إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السُدّي الكوفي.يروي عن سليمان الأعمش وعبيد الله بن عمر وعمرو بن ميمون بن مهران ومحمد بن السائب الكلبي صاحب التفسير.وهو ضعيف ، متهم بالوضع ، قال عنه أبو حاتم الرازي : ذاهب الحديث ، متروك الحديث ، لا يكتب حديثه البتة . وقال صالح بن محمد جزرة : كان ضعيفاً ، وكان يضع الحديث.يروي في التفسير عن ابن عباس .قال السيوطي في التدريب : أوهى أسانيد ابن عباس مطلقاً : السُدّي الصغير محمد بن مروان عن الكلبي عن أبي صالح عنه . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر : هذه سلسلة الكذب لا سلسلة الذهب.توفي سنة 189 -	الغزالي : ونتطرق إلى اثنان منهم وهم أبو حامد الغزالي ( حجة الاسلام ) و محمد الغزالي ( المعاصر ) قال الشيخ :  أما عن أبو حامد الغزالي فهو (الغزالي : هو محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن أحمد الطوسي المعروف بالغزالي ، ولد بطوس سنة ( 450هـ ) وكان والده يغزل الصوف ويبيعه في دكانه بطوس .والحديث عن الغزالي يطول نظراً لأنه مرَّ بعدة مراحل ، فقد خاض في الفلسفة ثم رجع عنها وردَّ عليها ، وخاض بعد ذلك فيما يسمى بعلم الكلام وأتقن أصوله ومقدماته ثم رجع عنه بعد أن ظهر له فساده ومناقضاته ومجادلات أهله ، وقد كان متكلماً في الفترة التي ردَّ فيها على الفلاسفة ولُقب حينها بلقب " حجة الإسلام " بعد أن أفحمهم وفند آراءهم ، ثم إنه تراجع عن علم الكلام وأعرض عنه وسلك مسلك الباطنية وأخذ بعلومهم ثم رجع عنه وأظهر بطلان عقائد الباطنية وتلاعبهم بالنصوص والأحكام ، ثم سلك مسلك التصوف . فهذه أربعة أطوار مرَّ بها الغزالي وما أحسن ما قاله الشيخ أبو عمر ابن الصلاح - رحمه الله - عنه حيث قال : " أبو حامد كثر القول فيه ومنه ، فأما هذه الكتب – يعني كتبه المخالفة للحق – فلا يُلتفت إليها ، وأما الرجل فيُسكت عنه ، ويُفَوَّضُ أمره إلى الله " أنظر كتاب ( أبو حامد الغزالي والتصوف ) لعبد الرحمن دمشقية – حفظه الله ).ثم إن الغزالي – رحمه الله – رجع في آخر حياته إلى عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ، وأكب على الكتاب والسنة ، وذم الكلام وأهله ، وأوصى الأمة بالرجوع إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والعمل بما كان عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ، قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: " ... وإن كان بعد ذلك رجع إلى طريقة أهل الحديث وصنف إلجام العوام عن علم الكلام " مجموع الفتاوى ج4 ص72). ا ه-	أما عن محمد الغزالي ( المعاصر ) – عفا الله عنه :فهو – رحمه الله – محمد الغزالي أحمد السقا (1335 هـ- 20 شوال 1416 هـ * ولد الشيخ محمد الغزالي أحمد السقا في 5 ذي الحجة سنة 1335هـجرية, الموافق 22 من سبتمبر 1917 ميلادية, في قرية “نكلا العنب” التابعة لمحافظة البحيرة بمصر, وسمّاه والده بـ”محمد الغزالي” تيمنًا بأبي حامد الغزالي .وله مخالفات صريحة واضحة للكتاب والسنة وإنكاره احاديث متفق عليها .ووقد توالت الردود على الغزالي وتبين منهجه وكشف ضلالاته – عفا الله عنه – وكشفوا للناس ما فيه من زيغ و ضلال في الحديث والعقيدة والفقه وكما قال الألباني رحمه الله كان أكثرهم إفادة وأهداهم بالاً : الشيخ الفاضل / سلمان العودة – حفظه الله – في كتابه ( حوار هادئ مع محمد الغزالي ) وفيه استعرض الشيخ حفظه الله عدة مواضيع منها : صلة الشيخ الغزالي بالمدرسة العقلية. موقف الشيخ الغزالي من أحاديث الآحاد ومسألة القدر. موقف الشيخ الغزالي من قضايا المرأة. موقف الشيخ الغزالي من الشيعة. نظرات في كتاب السنة بين أهل الفقه وأهل الحديث .-	طليعة سمط اللآلي في الرد على الشيخ محمد الغزاليالمؤلف:  الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني حفظه الله -	المعيار لعلم الغزالي في كتابه السنة النبويةالمؤلف:  الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد آل الشيخ حفظه الله-	كشف موقف الغزالي من السنة وأهلها ونقد بعض آرائه . للمؤلف : الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله -	موقف الداعية الكبير الشيخ محمد الغزالي من السنة النبوية ( عرض ونقد ) وهي رسالة دكتوراة للدكتور محمد سيد أحمد شحاته -	جناية الشيخ محمد الغزالي على الحديث وأهله"   المؤلف : الشيخ أشرف عبد المقصود . وغيرها من الكتب والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الدكتور عبد الرحيم القشقري حفظه الله تعالى :في الحديث الذي اخرجه أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة في المصنف (12/178/4/12463) ومن طريقه : ابن أبي عاصم في السنة (2/630/1481) – والسياق له وهو أتم – والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (22/85/207) : حدثنا زيد بن الحباب قال : ثنا عبدالله بن العلاء أبو الزبير الدمشقي قال :ثنا عبدالله بن عامر عن واثلة ابن الاسقع قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تزالون بخير ما دام فيكم من رآني وصاحبني والله ! لاتزالون بخير ما دام فيكم من رأى من رآني وصاحب من صاحبني والله ! لا تزالون بخير ما دام فيكم من رأى من رأى من رآني وصاحب من صاحب من صاحبني ) -	قال الالباني رحمه الله :(إسناد جيد رجاله رجال الصحيح )-	قال الحافظ رحمه الله في الفتح (7/5) :( أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة , وإسناده حسن ) -	قال الألباني رحمه الله :( وإنما لم يصححه – الحافظ – لأن زيد بن الحباب وان كان من رجال مسلم ففيه بعض الكلام من جهة حفظه ولذلك قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) : ( صدوق , يخطئ في حديث الثوري ) -	وقال رحمه الله :والخطب في ذلك سهل ولا سيما وفد توبع فقال ابن السماك في حديثه ( 2/22/2) حدثنا مضر بن محمد الاسدي : ثنا صفوان بن صالح : ثنا الوليد بن مسلم : ثنا عبدالله بن زيد : حدثني عبدالله بن عامر اليحصبي قال : سمعت واثلة ابن الاسقع به .قال الالباني رحمه الله : ( إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات مسلسل بالتحديث ومضر وثقه الخطيب البغدادي (13/268) وه1ا تسلسل عزيز نفيس . واخرجه ابن ابي عاصم (1482) والطبراني من طريقين عن الوليد بن مسلم به دون تصريح اليحصبي بالسماع .)-	وقد توبع زيد والوليد من ابراهيم بن عبدالله ( اخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ) وفي ( مسند الشاميين ) ( 1/452) وعنه ابو نعيم في المعرفة (1/4/1) .-	وابراهيم بن عبدالله :. روى عنه ابو حاتم وسكت عنه (2/109/319). ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (8/66). قال النسائي فيه : ليس بثقة . قال الألباني : ولا يضر فإنه متابع. قال الهيثمي (10/20) :  الطبراني ورجال أحدهما رجال الصحيح -	قال الألباني رحمه الله : وذكره الحافظ العلائي في (( تحقيق منيف الرتبة لمن ثبت له شريف الصحبة )) ( 70/15) من رواية الوليد بن مسلم بسنده المتقدم معنعنا ً , ودون أن يعزوه لأحد وقال ( إسناده صحيح ). .. ولم يزد محققه الدكتور عبد الرحيم القشقري حفظه الله في – تخريجه – على نقله قول الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله المذكور آنفا !والله أعلم .-	قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :ومن مقدمة الدكتور عبد الرحيم القشقري – حفظه الله – في تحقيقه لكتاب ( تحقيق منيف الرتبة لمن ثبت له شريف الصحبة ) ( ص:10-16) (التعريف بالمؤلف وكتابه منيف الرتبة:هو الإمام الفقيه الأصولي المحدث الأديب الحافظ صلاح الدين خليل بن كيكلدي بن عبد الله الدمشقي الشافعي. المعروف بالعلائي، ويكنى بأبي سعيد                                       .وكان مولده في أحد الربيعين سنة أربع وتسعين وستمائة، بمدينة دمشق، ويرى إبن العماد الحنبلي أنه ولد في شهر ربيع الأول.وبدأ مشوار العلم في سن مبكر جداً، ولا يستبعد أن يكون طلبه للعلم كان في الخامسة من عمره. لأنه حكى عن نفسه أنه سمع صحيح الإمام مسلم رحمه الله سنة ثلاث وسبعمائة، وكان عمره آنذاك تسع سنوات، وذلك بعد حفظه لكتاب الله وتمكنه من أصول اللغة العربية                                               .     وبهذين يتأهل لدراسة المزيد من علوم الشريعة التي ابتدأها بسماع           صحيح الإمام مسلم، وصحيح الإمام البخاري، وعلم الفقه والفرائض.وكان لهذا التبكير في التحصيل أثر كبير في إستيعابه للمسائل العلمية الدقيقة التي تطرق إليها في مؤلفاته، وكانت الحجة على من عليه. وكان من نتيجته أيضاً كثرة المؤلفات التي خلفها لنا في كل فن، والتي سبق ذكرها في مقدمة تحقيقي لكتاب النقد الصحيح، وسأذكر في هذه العجالة بعضها                            .                                  شيوخه:قال إبن العماد الحنبلي                               :بلغ عدد شيوخه بالسماع سبعمائة                   .وأخذ علم الحديث عن المزي وغيره                    .وأخذ الفقه عن الشيخين. البرهان الفزاري ولازمه وخرج له مشيخة. والكمال الزملكاني وتخرج به وعلق عنه كثيراً. انتهى.ومن شيوخه أيضاً: الشيخ نجم الدين القحفازي الذي ابتدأ قراءة العربية عليه. والشيخ زكي الدين الزكوي الذي أخذ عنه الفقه وعلم الفرائض.أقوال العلماء فيه :                               قال السبكي: كان حافظاً ثقة ثبتاً عارفاً بأسماء الرجال والعلل والمتون.وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: كانت له يد طولى بمعرفة العالي والنازل،     وتخريج الأجزاء والفوائد. وله مشاركة قوية في الفقه واللغة العربية والأدب.وقال الحافظ الذهبي: وهو من أخص تلاميذه. كان إماماً في الفقه والنحو والأصول، مفتناً في علوم الحديث ومعرفة الرجال. علاّمة في معرفة المتون والأسانيد فمصنفاته تنبئ عن إمامته في كل فن. وقال في معجمه: معدود في الأذكياء. وله يد طولى في فن الحديث ورجاله.وقال إبن العماد: جد واجتهد حتى فاق أهل عصره في الحفظ والإتقان.رحلاته:  لم تذكر الكتب التي ترجمت للمؤلف أنه ارتحل كثيراً، ولعل ذلك يعود إلى أن المؤلف اكتفى بالسماع من أهل بلده، لأنه عاش في عصر كان معظم العلماء في مدينة دمشق1.فالرحلة لم تكن ضرورة ملحة إلا إذا كان للحج، وقد قام بها المؤلف مراراً. أو للتدريس وقد قام بها في القدس، حيث أقام بها مدرساً بالصلاحية واستقر بها مدة  طويلة يدرس ويفتي ويصنف إلى آخر عمره، حيث كانت وفاته في تلك الديار، وذلك في ثالث المحرم عام إحدى وسبعين وستمائة، ودفن بمقبرة باب الرحمة إلى جانب السور. بعد حياة حافلة بالعلم والعمل، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته.        مؤلفاته                                                             :إن الباحث في حياة المؤلف يدرك تماماً مدى الجهد الذي بذله في إيصال العلوم النافعة للأجيال الذين عاصروه ومن جاء بعده. وقد ذكرت الكتب التي تناولت حياته بالترجمة جملة كبيرة من المصنفات في شتى العلوم الشرعية تجاوزت في عددها الخمسين مصنفاً بين كتاب كبير تجاوز المجلدات الكبيرة، وأجزاء صغيرة مثل هذا الجزء الذي بين أيدينا            .وقد ذكرت في مقدمة تحقيقي لكتاب النقد الصحيح ما مجموعه سبعة وأربعون كتاباً فأغنى ذكره هناك عن الإعادة في هذه العجالة. إلا أنه من المناسب أن أورد مصنفاته الموجودة بين أيدينا سواء كانت مخطوطة أو ما طبع منها وهي قليلة جداً بالنسبة لما فُقد أو مازال في أرفف المكتبات العالمية.فمن مؤلفاته المطبوعة                      :1- إجمال الإصابة في أقوال الصحابة.وهو جزء صغير أفرده لاستيفاء القول في حكم – أقوال الصحابة- من حيث كونها حجة في الأحكام الشرعية أم لا1.2- بغية الملتمس في سباعيات حديث الإمام مالك بن أنس    2.3- تحقيق المراد في أن النهي يقتضي الفساد3   .    1  طبع بتحقيق محمد بن سليمان الأشقر عام 1407هـ.2  طبع بتحقيق وتعليق حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي عام 1985م.3  طبع بتحقيق الشيخ إبراهيم السلقيني             .         4- جامع التحصيل لأحكام المراسيل1.5- جزء في تفسير الباقيات الصالحات وفضلها2.6- النقد الصحيح لما أعترض عليه من أحاديث المصابيح3.أما مؤلفاته المخطوطة فهي ما يلي:1- الأشباه والنظائر.وقفت على نسخة منه في الجامعة العثمانية تحت رقم 362-297، وعدد أوراقه 219 ورقة.2- تفصيل الإجمال في تعارض بعض الأقوال والأفعال.منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية قسم المخطوطات، تحت رقم 1304.3- تلقيح الفهوم في صيغ العموم.منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية قسم المخطوطات، تحت رقم 647 / 648.4- التنبيهات المجملة على المواضع المشكلة.يحققه الدكتور مرزوق بن هياس الزاهراني  معتمداً فيه على نسختين مختلفتين، وقد أوشك على الانتهاء منه.5- تهذيب الأصول إلى مختصر جامع الأصول.منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية قسم المخطوطات، تحت رقم 2510.            6- توفية الكيل لمن حرم لحوم الخيل.يحققه الدكتور عبد الكريم صنيتان العمري، بكلية الشريعة بالجامعة الإسلامية، وهو على وشك الانتهاء منه.7- جزء فيه أحاديث منتقاة من جزء أبي مسعود بن الفرات.منه نسخة مصورة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض عن الأصل المخطوط في المكتبة الأحمدية. ورقمه في الجامعة 516/ 13 ص (ل70 –72) في 3 لقطات.8- مجمع الفوائد.منه نسخة مخطوطة في مكتبة الشيخ عارف حكمت بالمدينة تحت رقم 493 عام.9- رسالة في تفسير {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ }.منه نسخة مخطوطة  في دار الكتب المصرية تحت رقم 3602. ح ضمن مجموع من 48ق –68ق.10- رسالة في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مُوسَى}.منه نسخة مخطوطة في دار الكتب المصرية تحت رقم 2121 ب، ضمن مجموع من 1ق - 7ق.11- رفع الأشكال عن حديث صيام ستة أيام من شوال.ذكره د. عمر فلاته في مقدمة كتابه المراسيل للعلائي 1/ 15، وقال: موجود في القاهرة.12- شفاء المسترشدين في حكم إختلاف المجتهدين.منه نسخة في مكتبة كوبريللي باسطمبول، تحت رقم 386/ 2.13- العدة في أدعية الكرب والشدة.منه نسخة مخطوطة في مكتبة كوبريللي تحت رقم 334 ب م      ونسخة في مكتبة برلين تحت رقم: 4148.14- الفتاوى المستغربة                        .منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية بقسم المخطوطات تحت رقم 6868 ف                      .15- الفصول المفيدة في الواو المزيدة              .منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية تحت رقم: 2709، من ورقة 109- 126                                      126                                 .       16- حديث "قطع في مجن" وما يتعلق به.منه نسخة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية تحت رقم: 542.17- كشف النقاب عما روى الشيخان للأصحاب.منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية تحت رقم: 1770.18- الكلام في بيع الفضولي             .منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية تحت رقم: 878.19- المجموع المذهب في قواعد المذهب                          .منه نسخة مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية تحت رقم: 1790.20- الوشي المعلم فيمن روى عن أبيه عن جده            .لم يبق من الكتاب سوى قطعة وقفت عليها مصورة في مكتبة شيخنا الفاضل الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري حفظه الله.-	ومن مقدمة كتابه – المؤلف -رحمه الله (ص:29-34):وما توفيق إلا بالله. أما بعد                                          :حمداً لله الذي وسع كل شيء رحمة وعلماً، وفضل من اجتباه بما آتاه من جميل الرغائب وجزيل النعمى (ويسر للخير من هداه إليه فكان للسابقين المزية العظمى) ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد المبعوث برحمة ورحمى المنعوت بأشرف الصفات حكمة وحكماً. الذي فتح به قلوباً غلفاً وعيوناً عمياً وآذاناً صماً. وعلى آله وصحبه الحائزين به نعماً جماً. الفائزين لما خصوا به من صحبته بالمحل الأسمى                      .فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى اختص نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بصحابة جعلهم خير أمته، والسابقين إلى تصديقه وتبعيته والمجاهدين بين يديه والباذلين نفوسهم تقرباً إليه (والناقلين لسننه وقضاياه، والمقتدين به في أفعاله ومزاياه) ، فلا خير إلا وقد سبقوا إليه من بعدهم. ولا فضل إلا وقد استفرغوا فيه جهدهم. فجميع هذا الدين راجع إلى نقلهم وتعليمهم. ومتلقى من جهتهم بإبلاغهم وتفهيمهم. فلهم مثل أجور كل من اهتدى بشيء من ذلك على مر الأزمان. وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء بالطول والإحسان.وهذا الكتاب يشتمل على تحقيق من يتصف بهذه الرتبة التي هي الصحبة الشريفة، وبماذا تثبت من الطرق حتى يحكم للواحد منهم بالرتبة المنيفة. ثم إثبات العدالة لجميعهم رضي الله عنهم، وأنه لا يشذ عن هذه المنقبة أحد منهم، وذكر المذاهب الشاذة وبيان ما يعتمد من قويم المسالك                       .وبالله تعالى التوفيق. وإياه نسأل الهداية إلى أقصد الطريق. إنه بالإجابة جدير وعلى ما يشاء قدير.والكلام فيما قصدنا له ينحصر في ثلاث مسائل:المسألة الأولى: فيما يثبت به اسم الصحبة حتى ينطلق على من قام به إسم الصحابي، وفي ذلك مذاهب متباينة.الأولى: وهو الذي عليه جمهور أهل الحديث."أنه كل مسلم رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو لحظة وعقل منه شيئاًَ، فهو صحابي، سواء كان ذلك قليلاً أو كثيراً".وهذا ما حكاه القاضي عياض وغيره عن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله.ورواه عبدوس بن مالك قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله يعني أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يقول                   :"كل من صحبه سنة أو شهراً أو ساعة أو رآه فهو من  أصحابه"                                .وقال البخاري في صحيحه: "من صحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أو رآه من المسلمين فهو من أصحابه".وأخرج أبو داود في سننه حديث طارق بن شهاب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال                           :1-"الجمعة حق واجب على كل مسلم... الحديث".ثم قال أبو داود عقيبه: طارق بن شهاب قد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يسمع منه شيئاً. فدل إخراجه الحديث في سننه على أنه مسند، ولولا أن طارقاً يعد من الصحابة لمجرد الرؤية، وإلا كان تابعياً، فيكون الحديث مرسلاً                .قال الشيخ أبو عمرو بن الصلاح رحمه الله                                          "المعروف في طريقة أهل الحديث أن كل مسلم رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو من الصحابة"                    .قال: وبلغنا عن أبي المظفر بن السمعاني المروزي أنه قال:"أصحاب الحديث يطلقون اسم الصحابة على كل من روى عنه حديثاً أو كلمة. ويتوسعون حتى يعدون من رآه رؤية من الصحابة. وهذا لشرف منزلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. أعطوا كل من رآه حكم الصحبة"                       .والقول الثاني: وهو أضيق من الأول قليلاً، أنه لا يكتفي بمجرد الرؤية، لكن لا بد مما ينطلق عليه اسم الصحبة ولو ساعة.((القول الثالث)): إن الصحابي أنما ينطلق على من رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واختص به اختصاص المصحوب، وطالت مدة صحبته، وإن لم يرو عنه                   .حكاه هكذا الآمدي والأرموي عن جماعة ولم يسموهم.ونقله ابن الصلاح عن أبي المظفر بن السمعاني أنه ذكر أن اسم الصحابي من حيث اللغة. والظاهر إنما يقع على من طالت صحبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكثرت مجالسته له على طريق التتبع له والأخذ عنه                     .قال: وهذا طريق الأصوليين                   .((القول الرابع)): إن هذا الاسم إنما يسمى به من طالت صحبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخذ عنه العلم. حكاه الآمدي هكذا عن عمر بن يحيى                                   .وعبر غيره عن هذا القول بأن يجمع بين الصحبة الطويلة والرواية عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهذا أقرب، لأنه من المعلوم أن من طالت صحبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا بد وأن يتحمل عنه شيئاً ما، ولو من أفعاله التي شاهدها                             .لكن يرد على هذا القائل: أنه لا يعرف خلاف بين العلماء في أن من طالت صحبته ولم يحدث عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء. أنه معدود من الصحابة، لكن وقوع مثل ذلك نادر جداً. إذ لا يلزم من عدم وصول رواية عن ذلك الصاحب إلينا أن لا يكون روى شيئاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مما سمعه أو شاهده.قلت : وللكتاب تحقيق آخر للدكتور  (محمد سليمان الأشقر الناشر : مؤسسة الرسالة / دار البشير)    والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :-	وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :-	وهم المحقق حسين الداراني  حفظه الله : في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطيالسي في مسنده (77/563) : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن شهر بن حوشب قال : ثنا رجل عن معاذ :أن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( ما من مسلم يبيت على ذكر الله طاهراً , فيتعار من الليل , فيسأل الله خيراً من أمر الدنيا والآخرة إلا أعطاه إياه ) قال ثابت : فقدم علينا الذي حدثنا شهر بن حوشب عنه , فحدثنا بهذا الحديث .قال الألباني رحمه الله :-	هكذا وقع في( المسند )للإمام احمد  : ( رجل ) لم يسم .-	وقد رواه النسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) (469/805) من طريق الطيالسي فقال : ( عن أبي ظبية ) وقال :قال : ثابت : فقدم علينا أبوظبية , فحدثنا بهذا الحديث عن معاذ . -	وهكذا أخرجه ابوداود في سننه (5042) وأحمد في ( مسنده .(5/234و241) والطبراني في معجمه (20/118/235) من طرق عن حماد بن سلمة به -	ورواه ابن ماجه (3881) دون قول ثابت .قال الألباني رحمه الله :-	 وأبوظبية : هو السلفي الحمصي .-	روى عنه جمع من الثقات غير ثابت البناني .-	وثقه ابن معين وغيره وذكرت ذلك بحديث رقم (595)-	قال المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب (1/207) : شامي ثقة  -	قال الشيخ شعيب حفظه الله في تعليقه على المسند برقم (22048) : روى له البخاري في (الأدب المفرد ) وروى له اصحاب السنن غير الترمذي وهو ثقة . قال الشيخ حفظه الله في كتابه الماتع (التعليق الرغيب على تهذيب التهذيب )  :                                                                     قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في تقريب التهذيب :( أبو ظبية بفتح أوله وسكون الموحدة بعدها تحتانية ويقال بمهملة وتقديم التحتانية والأول أصح السلفي بضم المهملة الكلاعي بفتح الكاف نزل حمص مقبول من الثانية بخ د س ق ).قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في تهذيب التهذيب :( وقال الدوري سئل ابن معين عن أبي ظبية المدني روى عنه محمد بن سعد الانصاري فقال: ثقة وذكره ابن حبان في التابعين وقد روى بشر بن عطية عن أبي ظبية عن عمرو بن عبسة لا أدري هل هو ذا أو غيره.وقال عثمان الدارمي عن ابن معين: ثقة وقال الدارقطني: ليس به بأس وقال جرير عن الاعمش عن شمر بن عطية عن شهر بن حوشب: دخلت المسجد فإذا أبو أمامة جالس فجلست فجاء شيخ يقال له أبو ظبية من أفضل رجل بالشام إلا رجلا من الصحابة.وقال أبو إسحاق الفزاري عن الاعمش في هذا الحديث وكانوا لا يعدلون به رجلا إلا رجلا صحب محمدا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم).قال الحافظ ابن عساكر في تأريخ دمشق بعد أن أورد كلام عباس الدوري عن ابن معين وفيه :( لا أدري هل هو ذا أو غيره). قال الحافظ ابن عساكر :" هو هو بلا شك".وقال أبو الحسن ابن القطان في بيان الوهم والإيهام ح 2224:" وَأَبُو ظَبْيَة الكلَاعِي ، إِنَّمَا تعرف رِوَايَته عَن معَاذ ، والمقداد ، وَهُوَ ثِقَة" .وقال أبو الحسن ابن القطان أيضا ح 2417 :" وَأَبُو ظَبْيَة ، وَأَبُو بحريّة ثقتان".وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ح65 :( قلت : و هذا إسناد جيد ، و رجاله كلهم ثقات ، و قول الحافظ في الكلاعي هذا" مقبول " ، يعني عند المتابعة فقط ، ليس بمقبول ، فقد وثقه ابن معين .و قال الدارقطني : " ليس به بأس " . و ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 270 )فهو حجة .و قال المنذري ( 3 / 195 ) ، و الهيثمي ( 8 / 168 ) :-	" رواه أحمد و الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط و رجاله ثقات -	الوهم : قول الألباني رحمه الله : فاقتصار الحافظ رحمه الله على قوله فيه (( مقبول )) غير مقبول ! ولا سيما وقد وثقه ابن معين وغيره .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :( فحديث الترجمة – بالإسناد الثاني – عن حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أبي ظبية صحيح وأما إسناده الأول – عن ثابت عن شهر عن أبي ظبية , فضعيف , لكن يستشهد به لحال شهر بن حوشب رحمه الله المعروف ) ا ه-	وقد أخرجه من هذه الطرق الصحيحة فقط : اخرجه ابن ماجه (3881) , والاصبهاني في ( الترغيب ) ( 2/557) وهو رواية لأحمد (5/244).-	قال الشيخ شعيب حفظه الله في تعليقه على المسند (22048) : ( إسناده صحيح من جهة ثابت ورجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح ) . والله أعلم .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( تنبيه ) : لقد شت نظر المعلق- حسين سليم أسد الداراني حفظه الله- على الحديث في ( موارد الظمآن ) ( 1/287) عن حقيقتين اثنتين :-	الأولى : أنه حسن إسناده من طريق ( شهر بن حوشب ) ! وفاته أن إسناده من طريق ثابت صحيح ثابت .-	الأخرى : أنه جعله شاهدا لحديث ابن عمر الذي عند ابن حبان (167-موارد ) بلفظ ( من بات على طهارة بات في شعاره ملك ....) الحديث ! وليس فيه مما في هذا إلا فضل من بات طاهرا فهو شاهد قاصر .والله أعلم .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :والحقيقة الأولى قد فاتت المنذري – رحمه الله – أيضاً فانه لم يذكره إلا من طريق شهر بن حوشب مع انه عزاه لأبي داود والنسائي وابن ماجه . فظن ان رواية الاولين كرواية ابن ماجه عن شهر فقط , ومع ذلك رحمه الله أشار الى تقوية الحديث بتصديره إياه بقوله ( عن ) وكذلك قواه الحافظ رحمه الله بسكوته غنه في الفتح ( 11/109) وعزاه للثلاثة وهم ( ابو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه ) . والله أعلم .-	قلت :والحديث الذي جعله المعلق الداراني شاهدا وجعله الألباني شاهدا قاصرا في تخريجه برقم (2539) حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه :( قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا بَاتَ فِي شِعَارِهِ مَلَكٌ ، فَلَمْ يَسْتَيْقِظْ إِلا قَالَ الْمَلَكُ : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِعَبْدِكَ فُلانٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا " .(رواه ابن حبان فى صحيحه وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط :( رجاله رجال الصحيح . والله أعلم .                      -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم المدعو حسان بن عبد المنان عفا الله عنه :في الحديث الذي اخرجه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في المسند (3/361) من طريق محمد بن علي بن ربيعة السلمي عن عبدالله بن محمد بن عقيل عن جابر قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يا جابر ! أما علمت أن الله عز وجل أحيا أباك فقال : له تمن علي فقال : أرد إلى الدنيا فأقتل مرة أخرى ! فقال : إني قضيت الحكم : أنهم إليها لا يرجعون ؟!).قال الألباني رحمه الله :-	( إسناد حسن على الخلاف المعروف في ( ابن عقيل ) والذي استقر عليه رأي الحفاظ المتأخرين أنه وسط حسن الحديث وبخاصة إذا توبع ).-	(وقد تابعه أبو حماد الحنفي عن ابن عقيل قال : سمعت جابر بن عبدالله به . أخرجه الحاكم (2/119) وقال : صحيح الاسناد . روده الذهبي بقوله : أبوحماد هو المفضل بن صدفة قال النسائي فيه : متروك ) .-	قال الألباني : فيه خلاف ولم يجرحه غير النسائي وقول ابن معين فيه : ( ليس بشي) إنما يعني أحاديثه قليلة جدا كما قال ابن القطان الفاسي فيما نقله عنه الحافظ في المقدمة ( ص:421) وأقره . وهو ليس بجرح قوي وقريب منه قول أبي حاتم ( 8/315) : ( ليس بقوي , يكتب حديثه ) .-	قال ابو زرعة الرازي فيه : ( ضعيف الحديث ) .-	قال ابن عدي ( 6/410) : ( روى عنه الكوفيون وغيرهم من الثقات وما أرى بحديثه بأساً وكان احمد بن محمد بن سعيد يثني عليه ثناءً تاماً ).-	وزاد ابن حجر في ( لسان الميزان ) : ( وقال الاهوازي : كان عطاء بن مسلم يوثقه , وقال البغوي في ( معجم الصحابة ) : كوفي صالح الحديث ).-	قال الألباني رحمه الله : فمثله يستشهد به على الأقل , ان لم يكن وسط حسن الحديث والله أعلم .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله : فالحديث صحيح بهذه المتابعات والشواهد , ومع ذلك لم ينج جناية ذلك الهدام عليه المسمى ب( حسان عبد المنان ) فقد أنكره في تعليقه على ( إغاثة اللهفان ) , وقد رددت عليه في كتابي الذي انا في صدد تعقبي فيه لما ضعفه من الأحاديث الصحيحة . وبينت أن شواهد أخرى ! عامله الله بما يستحق )). -	قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : ومن الأحاديث التي جنى عليها المدعو ( حسان بن عبد المنان ) -عفا الله عنه – في تعليقه على ( إغاثة اللهفان ) ( 2/375)  : قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ( 7/861-862) : الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في التاريخ (4/1/106) والترمذي في السنن ( 309) والطبراني في الكبير ( 17/92/218) وابن جرير في التفسير (10/80) والبيهقي في السنن (10/116) من طريق عبد السلام بن حرب عن غطيف بن أعين عن مصعب بن سعد عن عدي بن حاتم قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي عنقي صليب من ذهب فقال : ( يا عدي ! اطرح هذا الوثن ) وسمعته يقرأ في سورة ( براءة ) :{ اتخذوا أحبارهم روهبانهم أربابا من دون الله } , فقلت : إنا لسنا نعبدهم ؟ ! قال ( أما إنهم لم يكونوا يعبدونهم ولكنهم كانوا إذا أحلوا لهم شيئا استحلوه وإذا حرموا عليهم شيئا حرموه { فتلك عبادتهم }) .-	قلت : والحديث حسنه الألباني رحمه الله بشواهده ومتابعاته .في الصحيحة بحديث رقم (3293).-	قال المدعو ( حسان بن عبد المنان ) في تعليقه على إغاثة اللهفان ) ( 2/375) : ( وهذا أسناد ضعيف , غطيف بن اعين ضعيف وفيه جهالة )!  قال الألباني رحمه الله : فقوله ( ضعيف ) يشير إلى تضعيف الدارقطني رحمه الله ولا أصل له كما - بينا عند تخريج الحديث السابق – وايضا جمعه بين وصفه بالضعف ووصفه بالجهالة جمع بين متناقضين كما بينته في ردي عليه )ا ه . والله اعلم .-	قلت : وقد رد عليه المحدث الألباني رحمه الله في كتابه (النصيحة من تخريب ابن عبد المنان لكتب السنة الرجيحة وتضعيفه لمئات الأحاديث الصحيحة ).-	قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (7/883) : ( لقد كنت – ولا أزال – اشكو من إنحراف السقاف وحسان وأمثالهما عن السنة وتضعيفهما للاحاديث الصحيحة , وجنايتهما على السنة ! ) ا ه والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الطبيب البيطري اسماعيل بن منصور المصري عفا الله عنه :في الحديث الذي اخرجه أحمد (3/110) وابن المبارك في الزهد (224/636) والحميدي في المسند (500/1186) – والسياق له- قالوا :ثنا سفيان :قال :ثنا :عبدالله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم : أنه سمع أنس بن مالك يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يتبع الميت إلى قبره ثلاثة : أهله , وماله وعمله , فيرجع اثنان ويبقى واحد , يرجع اهله وماله ويبقى عمله ).قال الألباني رحمه الله :( إسناد صحيح غاية متصل بالتحديث , وهو على شرط الشيخين وقد أخرجاه , فقد أخرجه البخاري (11/362/6514) من طريق الحميدي , وكذا أبو نعيم في الحلية (10/4) والبغوي في شرح السنة (14/259/4056) من طريق البخاري , وكذا في تفسيره (8/518) وقال البغوي رحمه الله : ( متفق على صحته ).قال ابن الأثير رحمه الله في ( النهاية ) : (( المال في الأصل : ما يملك من الذهب والفضة ثم أطلق على كل ما يقتنى ويملك من الأعيان وأكثر ما يطلق عند العرب على الإبل ؛ لانها كانت اكثر أموالهم )) وقال رحمه الله : ( وقد تكرر ذكر المال على اختلاف مسمياته في الحديث ويفرق فيها بالقرائن )).قال الألباني رحمه الله :والشواهد على ما ذكر من الكتاب والسنة – فضلا عن اللغة – كثيرة جدا ومنها :-	قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنما يكفيك من جمع المال خادم ومركب في سبيل الله ) صحيح المشكاة (5185)-	وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي طلحة الأنصاري لما عزم ان يتصدق بأحب أمواله ( بيرحاء) : ( ذلك مال رابح ) البخاري (1461).-	وحديث والد ابي الاحوص لما سأله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( هل عندك من مال ؟) قال : ( من كل المال آتاني الله , من الإبل والغنم والخيل والرقيق . غاية المرام (63/75).-	-	وقد فسر العلماء قوله في الحديث ( ماله ): ( أي : عبيده ) جزم به العلامة ابو الحسن السندي في حاشيته على النسائي .وقال على القاري في ( المرقاة ) (5/23) : ( كالعبيد والإماء والدابة والخيمة ونحوها ) .-	قال الحافظ رحمه الله في الفتح (11/365) : ( وقوله : يتبعه أهله وماله ) هذا يقع في الأغلب ورب ميت لا يتبعه إلا عمله فقط , والمراد من يتبع جنازته من أهله ورفقته ودوابه على ما جرت به عادة العرب ) -	قال الألباني رحمه الله : واليوم نرى خروج أقارب الميت , وفيهم أولاده في سيارتهم لتشييعه)ا هقال الألباني رحمه الله :لقد تعامى عن هذه الحقائق العلمية والتاريخية والواقعية : ذاك الطبيب البيطري ( إسماعيل بن منصور المصري ) وفسر – بجهله البالغ وعناده المعادي للسنة – المال في الحديث بمعناه العام ! ورتب عليه جهلا أكبر , وهو تكذيبه بالحديث وسخريته بالقائلين به , والمؤمنين بصحته فقال : ( وأبسط اختبار لكشف الكذب في الحديث : أن نسأل الذين يؤمنون به قائلين : هل وجدتم حالة واحدة في العالم يتبع الميت فيها ماله ؟؟ .. نريد اجابة علمية واقعية فنحن لم نر ولم نسمع عن ميت واحد – في تاريخ البشرية – تبعه ماله وهو متجه الى القبر ....) الى آخر هرائه في تمام صفحتين وختمه بقوله ( إنها الخرافة التي صاغتها الحكايات , وقصص الليل , وتصورات العجائز وأمنيات السذج , وخيالات العوام )!!.قال الحافظ الألباني رحمه الله : ( لقد كنت – ولا ازال – أشكو من إنحراف السقاف وحسان وأمثالهما عن السنة , وتضعيفهما للأحاديث الصحيحة فلما وقفت على كلام هذا الدكتور البيطري , كدت أنسى جنايتهما على السنة ! ولست أشك ان مثله لا يعدو ان يكون أحد رجلين , إما عميلاً لجهة تعادي الإسلام . وإما رجل أخرق جاهل يظن أنه على شئ من العلم والفهم وهو في الحقيقة من الذين { يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا } او من الذين قال الله فيهم { لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها }  وهذه الآية وان كان المقصود بها الكفار والمشركين فلمن سار مسيرتهم من المسلمين في نقد الأحاديث نصيب كبير منها ....)ا ه.وقال الألباني رحمه الله : ولا مجال للشك في الاشارة الى الاحاديث التي ابطلها بعقله الكاسد وجهله البالغ تحت عنوان ( أحاديث صحيحة السند فيها مخالفة صريحة للكتاب ) ! وحسب القارئ ان يعلم ذلك فيما اودعه في مقدمة كتابه الذي أسماه ( شفاء الصدر بنفي عذاب القبر ) الثابت كتابا وسنة وبإجماع أهل السنة والجماعة والسلف الصالح ويكفيك من المكتوب عنوانه !وكتابه الآخر ( تذكير الأصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) الذي اشار به في المقدمة المذكورة (ص:8) وهوفيها – كغيرها- مهذار كثير الكلام والثناء على نفسه , وتفصيل القول في جهوده في دراساته  التي حصل بها كثيرا من الشهادات منها ( شهادة الدكتوراه في الطب البيطري .-	حب الظهور في ان يكتب فيما لا يحسنه مما لايستطيع الخوض فيه الا كبار العلماء الذين يخشون الله .-	قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :-	وهو مع ذلك ( كالهر يحكي انتفاخا صولة الأسد ) -	وينسب الاقوال الى ائمة اعلام هم منها برآء  فعلى سبيل المثال  انظر ( ص:20- 30 ) في مقدمة الكتابان المذكوران -	 تضعيفه أحاديث متفق على صحتها .-	 وكما قيل ( من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب ) -	وقد قام بواجب الرد عليه الشيخ محمد اسماعيل المقدم  - حفظه الله –  في كتابه الماتع ( الرد العلمي على كتاب تذكير الأصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) .-	ولعل هذه الضلالات استمدها من كتب لها أثر سي على صاحبها لما فيها من ضلالات وخرافات واباطيل وخزعبلات استمدها اصحاب من اصحاب العقول البالية التي لاتؤمن بكتاب ولا سنة نبوية أعاذنا الله منها وليس يشك كل ذي عقل ولب حقا ان من خالف سبيل المؤمنين ان يكون كما قال الله فيه { ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا } فحري بنا اتباع هدي المرسلين . وهناك العديد من العقلانيين الذين انكروا عذاب القبر وقد قام بالرد عليهم العلماء المحققين -	ومن مقدمة المؤلف أحمد عبدة ماهر المحامي في كتابه ( اوهام عذاب القبر ).-	مقدمة لازمة لفهم أصول الإيمانيات:لعل الكثيرين ـ إن لم تكن الأغلبية ـ تشغل فكرهم الدار الآخرة وما يكون فيها من أحداث، ولقد أدرك بعض الدُّعاة ولع الناس بذلك الأمر، فأفاضوا وأسهبوا واغترفوا من غث التراث وأضاعوا السمين، وصاروا يدفعون بعلوم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، ويزُجُّون بها في أدمغة الناس، وبات أساطين ذلك الفكر عند العامة هم أهل الدين والتدين، وأصبح من يعزف لحنًا غير لحنهم مجرما، وتراهم ينعتونه منكرًا للسُّنة أحيانا، وقرءانيا أحيانا أخرى، وهو منكر للمعلوم من الدين بالضرورة عند آخرين، لذلك ماج الناس في أوحال يقول بها بعض المتخصصين قبل العامة، ويترخصون في القذف بلا مبالاة.وأرى من الضروري لكل مسلم أن يعلم أن الاستدلال على الأحكام الشرعية التي يجب الإيمان بها لابد أن ينبع من نص قطعي الثبوت، وإلا فكيف ستنبع أحكام يلزم الإيمان بها من خلال نصوص ظنية الثبوت؟، وهل ترك الله العقائد والإيمانيات لتفسير الفقهاء؟.ونصوص القرءان الكريم قطعية الثبوت كلها، لكن بالنسبة لدلالة الآيات فمنها آيات قطعية الدلالة، وأخرى ظنية الدلالة، فالذين قاموا بتأويل نصوص ظنية الدلالة من القرءان الكريم وصوروها أحكاما لعذاب بالقبر، إنما خالفوا أسس الفقه والتفسير والعقيدة، فقد كان من المتعين عليهم لاستنباط أي حكم يتوجب الإيمان به، أن يكون ذلك من خلال نصوص القرءان قطعية الدلالة، وهو الأمر غير الموجود بالنسبة لعذاب القبر، وبما يمتنع معه الاستنباط.فمن النصوص قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلالة، قوله تعالى:(كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ*). سورة العنكبوت آية رقم٥٧).فلأنه قرءان، فهو قطعي الثبوت، ولأننا على يقين بأن هناك موتًا محتمًا يليه بعث مؤكد، ففي ذلك قطعية الدلالة، فلا يماري في ذلك النص إلا كافر.ومن النصوص قطعية الثبوت لكنها ظنية الدلالة، قوله تعالى:((النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ*)). سورة غافر آية رقم : (46) .فهو نص قطعي الثبوت لأنه قرءان، وهو ظنِّي الدلالة لأننا اختلفنا في تأويله، فنحن لا نعلم شكل العرض ولا ما إذا كان يعني عذاب القبر أم يعني ابتلاءات دنيوية ثم يليها أشد العذاب بالآخرة، أَوَ يكون ذلك الأمر لآل فرعون فقط كما يدل بذلك النص، أم أنه ينسحب على الناس جميعا؟، ولتلك الاختلافات بيننا فهو نص ظني الدلالة، فلا يُستنبط منه حُكم إيماني مُلزم، ومثل قوله تعالى:((إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ اللَّهَ يَدُ اللَّهِ فَوْقَ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَمَن نَّكَثَ فَإِنَّمَا يَنكُثُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِمَا عَاهَدَ عَلَيْهُ اللَّهَ فَسَيُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا*)).سورة الفتح آية رقم : (10) ٠فلا يستطيع أحد معرفة شكل ومراد كلمة يد الله، لذلك فهو نص ظني الدلالة.أما السُّنة النبوية القولية فكلها ظنية الثبوت وظنية الدلالة، وهو ما اتفق عليه أهل العلم جميعا بلا خلاف بينهم، فيمكن العمل بها، لكن لا يمكن استخراج الإيمانيات منها، لأن الأحكام التي يجب الإيمان بها لابد أن تنبع من يقين، فلا يُستخرج اليقين من ظني أبدًا، وعلى ذلك فجميع أحاديث عذاب القبر فضلا عن كونها ملفقة على الرسول (سيأتي بيانه)، فلا يمكن الاعتماد عليها في استنباط حكم يؤمن به المرء.ولا يقولن قائل بالقول الممجوج، بأن السُّنة القولية مُكَمِّلة للقرءان، وأن هناك أحاديث تُقرر عذاب القبر، إلا إن كان يظن النقص بالقرءان، أو يظن بأن رسول الله – عليه الصلاة والسلام - يخالف ما تنزل عليه من قرءان، وذلك ليس بتكذيب للسُّنة القولية التي يُفضل العمل بها ما لم تُخالف نَصًّا قرءانيا، وما لم تُخالف قويم العقل أو الأخلاق، كالرضاع المزعوم للرجل الكبير، أو التداوي بأبوال الإبل وغير ذلك مما علق بها.أما السُّنة العملية الشارحة للفرائض والمُفَصِّلَة لها فهي الوجه العملي لتنفيذ كتاب الله، وهي من وحي السماء، وهي عندنا فريضة وليست سُنَّة، وهي فقط المُبينة بيقين لما أجمله القرءان بوحي من السماء، بما يعني أن الوحي في هذا الشأن تم تبيينه بالوحي.ولست بدعا من المفكرين والباحثين أو الفقهاء الذين قالوا معي بعدم وجود عذاب القبر ولا نعيمه، وهم جمهرة، بل قال بذلك أجلَّة من علمائنا، منهم فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد متولي الشعراوي، لكن هناك من يمررون للشيخ أشياء ويطمسون أُخرى، فلقد ذكر فضيلته ذلك بمجلة حواء بالعدد 132 بتاريخ 13/2/1982 الصفحة رقم: (31) ، فقال : [إذن فلا يوجد عذاب بالقبر ولكن عرض ورؤية فقط لموقف الإنسان من عذاب أو نعيم]، كما ذكره أيضا بإصدار أخبار اليوم في كتيب باسم (الدار الآخرة)، وقال بأنه لا يوجد زمن بالقبر، وأتفق مع الشيخ في مسألة عدم وجود عذاب أو زمن بالقبر، وأختلف معه فيما انتهى إليه قوله من عرض ورؤية موقف الإنسان بالقبر، فحقيقته إنه ساعة خروج الروح يدرك الكافر حقيقة كفره وصدق رسالة النبوة.كما ذكره الأستاذ/محمد عبد المنعم مراد بكتابه (عذاب القبر إفك وضلال مبين)، وكتاب (شفاء الصدر بنفي عذاب القبر) للدكتور/ إسماعيل منصور، وكتاب (استحالة عذاب القبر) للأستاذ/إيهاب حسن عبده، وكلها مراجع لكتابنا الماثل، لكن ماذا نقول للمصفقين الذين يحلو لهم الترويج لفكر العذاب قبل الحساب، وإنكار صريح القرءان؟!!.إن ما ورثناه من تأويلات بعض السادة المفسرين والدُّعاة عن وجود عذاب قبر ليس إلا جهدًا بشريًا أخطأ ولم يُدرك الصواب، وأما الأحاديث النبوية الواردة بشأن وجود عذاب قبر فليس فيها حديث واحد صحيح السند رغم ورودها بكتب الصحاح (وذلك على مقياس علم الجرح والتعديل)، وذلك فضلا عن تصادم متون تلك الروايات مع نصوص آيات القرءان الكريم بما يُبطلها، ولقد تصدى كثير من علماء السُّنة لتلك الأحاديث بالتحليل واستخرجوا عللها ـ سيرد تفصيله ـ لكن الناس والدعاة يبقون دوما بأحضان ما ألفوا عليه، وما ذلك إلا من نتاج عدم القراءة، وتقديس القديم بنظرية (هذا ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا).ولقد تنوع هجر المسلمون للقرءان، فهناك من هجر اللفظ بعدم القراءة، وهناك من هجر المعنى بعدم تدبره، وهناك من هجر الهدف القرءاني بعدم تنفيذ وصاياه وأوامره، كل ذلك فضلا عن هجر الكافرين له بوصفه كتاب عقيدة، وارتمى الجميع في أودية من كتابات البشر ورواياتهم حتى ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس، بالبعد عن كتاب الله، لذلك فالكتاب أداة تنبيه ضد الكفر بآياته.بل لقد تَهَيَّج الشعور تجاه القرءان، حتى جعله الناس كتابا لاهوتيا، وجعلوه كتابا يتذكرونه بالجنائز والقبور، فلم يُحَكِّمُوه في أفكارهم وحياتهم، حتى لا تجد أحدهم إلا ينبري بالاستشهاد بالحديث النبوي في أقواله، بينما تجد آيات القرءان بعيدة عن فكره ومنواله.وترى الناس إذا ما فكَّروا بالقرءان جعلوا من كُتُب المفسرين وسائط بينهم وبين الله، وفي ذلك تأكيد لموات القرءان في قلوبهم، بل تراهم وقد امتنعوا تقريبا عن التمحور لتدبر القرءان، بينما يتمحورون لقراءة جهد السابقين بلا فكر منهم فيه، وكأن معاني الآيات توقفت عند جهد السابقين وعقولهم، وهو الأمر الذي جعل الدرب العملي لأمة الإسلام الحالية في وادٍ ودستورها ـ القرءان ـ بوادٍٍ آخر.وترى الناس لا تُدرك عن حياتها في عالم الذَّر شيئا، كما لا يُدركون شيئا عن حياتهم وهم أجِنَّة في بطون أُمهاتهم، لكنهم ترسموا مستقبلهم في قبورهم من خلال مرويات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.ولقد تلونت بعض العقول وانتقت من كتاب الله ما يحلو لها، وتأولته على أنه عذاب قبر، وتركت بالمقابل صريح الآيات التي تؤكد عدم وجوده، فتسببوا في إضلال الأمة، بل في السقوط في هُوَّة التكذيب لكتاب الله، بل دسوا التعوذ من عذاب القبر المبتدع داخل صلوات الناس باسم السُّنة النبوية، والسُّنة بريئة من ذلك التعوذ الدخيل.وسوف نوالي بالشرح خلال الفصل الثاني من تلك الدراسة كيف ترك مشاهير الدعاة الكثير من الدلائل الواضحة عن عدم وجود مرحلية أو زمن داخل القبور، فارتموا في أودية الوهم، حتى استفحل شرهم وانتشر كالنار في الهشيم بجسد الأمة، وسيثبت للقارئ تناقض كافة أحاديث عذاب القبر مع آيات كتاب الله، وسيتحقق الأمر من مئات الأدلة القرءانية الواضحة، وليس من خلال تأويلاتهم الفاسدة لآيتين أو ثلاث تصوروا بالوهم أنها العذاب المزعوم، وليس للنعيم المزعوم بالقبر أي دليل من القرءان، لذلك اشتهر عذاب القبر ولم يشتهر نعيمه.السُّنة النبوية القولية وركائز الهداية:إن الأحاديث النبوية القولية محل خلاف وجدل كبير، وهي كما يقول علماء الحديث ظنية الثبوت وظنية الدلالة، أفستُبنى العقائد والإيمانيات على أُسُسٍ ظنية من الحديث النبوي، أو على أسس تأويلية لمتأولين للآيات ظنية الدلالة بالقرءان؟.إن فصل الخطاب في الأمر أن الحديث النبوي إن لم يتفق مع ما جاء بكتاب الله فلا يمكن الحكم بصحته حتى وإن خرج البخاري بشخصه من قبره ووقف بجانب الحديث يسانده، فقد نشأ فن تحقير ومصادمة القرءان باسم (حديث صحيح)، وهو ما لا يسمح به أي عاقل غيور على دينه، وأراه إشراكا يصاحب إيمان أولئك المخالفين للقرءان.وبذلك المصطلح (حديث صحيح)، وببعض العلوم الوضعية، تمت الفُتيا بطلاق الهازل وزواج المازح، ومن السُّنة الصحيحة عندهم إرضاع المرأة للرجل الكبير، وأصبح للقبر عذاب وحساب منسوب للنبي وللأحاديث، وأخذ بذلك العذاب الشيخ الغزالي القديم في كتابه إحياء علوم الدين، وابن تيمية في كتابه العقيدة الواسطية.وما أرى ذلك إلا تسلطا من الدُّعاة على عقيدة أهل القبلة، وتسلطًا أيضا على القرءان، حيث أصبح حساب الآخرة يخص الله والقرءان، وصارت الدعوة إلى الله بالقتال كما تُريد سُنَنِهم المزيفة، بدلا من الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وبدلا من ترك الناس من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر، كما أمر الله في كتابه، وجعلوا للرِّدة حدًا يُزهقون به الأنفس بلا سند من علم قويم، والقتل عندهم لترك الصلاة، وللزنا وغيرهم، كل ذلك فعلوه باسم السُّنة النبوية البريئة منهم.ويمكن للقارئ الذي يستطيع الخروج من شرنقة الجمود الفكري والموروثات أن يجد الحقيقة بتَعَقُّـله لآيات كتاب الله وتَفَهُّمِه وموازنته بين الأقوال، وبذلك يكون ممن نفَّذوا قوله تعالى:((الَّذِين   يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ*)) آية رقم١٨.)من سورة الزمر.فأنت دوما مُكلف بأن توازن بعقلك بين ما يُقال وما يتم النَّصب به والافتراء بالكذب أو الضلال، باسم ما يطلقون عليه أنه من الدين، وحق الاختيار والموازنة بين الأقوال أمر واجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة، مهما قلَّت درجة ثقافته.وإياك أن تستمع لإفك بعض الدُّعاة بأن للعقل حدودًا، وأنه لا يحق لك التفكير إلا إذا درست بالأزهر وحده، فإنه إن كان الأمر كذلك فلست بمُكنَتِكَ أن تعرف أحسن الكلام من أسوأ الكلام، وبالتالي فلن تُنَفِّذ ما أمرك الله بسورة الزمر، أم تراك تتصور أن الذين سينفذون ذلك التكليف هم الأزهريون وبعض أصحاب اللِّحى فقط!؟، أو أن القرءان يتوجه بالخطاب للمتعلمين من العرب، ولا يحق للإنجليز أو الأميين أن يوازنوا بين ما يقال لهم!؟.  -	قلت : سبحانك ربي هذا بهتان عظيم . نعوذ بالله من الضلال المبين . اللهم ارحمنا واعفو عنا واغفر لنا .-	قال الالباني رحمه الله :ومن تجرأ على الله فنسب إليه ما لايعلم فهو في خسران مبين ) ا ه-	وغيرهم من العلماء الذين لا يحصون من أنكارهم بحجية السنة وبراءتهم من السنة . واعتمدوا على عقولهم في النفي والإثبات .ومنهم -	وقد قام الكثير من العلماء في تفنيد حججهم واباطليهم ومنهم الحافظ ابو نعيم والبيهقي وابن القيم الجوزية وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية والذهبي ومحمد بن عبدالوهاب وابن باز وغيرهم .-	والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :-	وهم الشيخ أبو الأشبال حسن الزهيري حفظه الله :-	في الحديث الذي الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في التاريخ (4/1/106) والترمذي في السنن ( 309) والطبراني في الكبير ( 17/92/218) وابن جرير في التفسير (10/80) والبيهقي في السنن (10/116) من طريق عبد السلام بن حرب عن غطيف بن أعين عن مصعب بن سعد عن عدي بن حاتم قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي عنقي صليب من ذهب فقال : ( يا عدي ! اطرح هذا الوثن ) وسمعته يقرأ في سورة ( براءة ) :{ اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله } , فقلت : إنا لسنا نعبدهم ؟ ! قال ( أما إنهم لم يكونوا يعبدونهم ولكنهم كانوا إذا أحلوا لهم شيئا استحلوه وإذا حرموا عليهم شيئا حرموه { فتلك عبادتهم .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :( السياق للترمذي رحمه الله ).-	قال الترمذي رحمه الله :( حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث عبد السلام بن حرب , وغطيف بن أعين , ليس بمعروف في الحديث ) .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :  ( فهو علة الحديث وهي جهالة ( غطيف بن أعين ) وقد ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (7/311) برواية عبد السلام بن حرب فقط وذكرا له  الحافظ في (التهذيب ) راويا آخر وهو ( إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي فروة ) ولكنه متروك . -	قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : ( وضعفه الدار قطني رحمه الله ) .-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :( ظن الدار قطني رحمه الله انه ( روح بن غطيف ) , بينه الذهبي بقوله في الميزان : ضعفه الدارقطني وقال : روى عنه القاسم بن مالك المزني فقال : روح بن غطيف ). وتعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله  بقوله : ( قلت : أظن ذا آخر ).-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :( وعلى التفريق جرى البخاري وابن أبي حاتم ومن جاء بعدهم فقد ترجما للأول ( غطيف بن أعين ) برواية عبد السلام عنه بن حرب ثم ترجما ( لروح بن غطيف ) .-	قال البخاري رحمه الله (2/1/308/1047) : ( روح بن غطيف الثقفي عن عمر بن مصعب روى عنه محمد بن ربيعة , منكر الحديث ).-	قال الألباني رحمه الله : ثم ساق له حديث (الدرهم ) من طريق القاسم بن مالك عنه عن الزهري بسنده . وهو في الضعيفة (148) .-	قلت : ( وحديث روح بن غطيف رواه الدارقطني في «السنن»، باب قدر النجاسة التي تبطل الصلاة، (1/401) قال: حدثنا أبو عبدالله المعدل أحمد بن عمرو بن عثمان بواسط، قال: حدثنا عمّار بن خالد التمَّار، قال: حدثنا القاسم بن مالك المزني، قال: حدثنا روح بن غطيف، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((تعاد الصلاة من قدر الدرهم من الدم)).-	قال الألباني رحمه الله :( ومن هذا التحقيق يتبين : أولاً : ان ( غطيف بن أعين ) هو   ( روح بن غطيف ) .ثانيا : وأن ( روح بن غطيف ) هو الذي ضعفه الدارقطني خلافا لما نسبه إليه الحافظ  وأشار إليه الذهبي بقوله في الكاشف ) : ( لينه بعضهم ) يشير إلى الدار قطني , وإنما لين ( روح بن غطيف ) ثالثا : وأن ما نسبه الذهبي في (الميزان ) إلى الدار قطني أنه قال في ( روح ) : ( روى عنه القاسم ..) وهم على  الدراقطني رحمه الله .-	قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :والحديث حسنه الألباني رحمه الله من اجل الشاهد الذي يرويه أبو البختري قال ( سئل حذيفة – رضي الله عنه – عن هذه الآية { اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله } .... ) الحديث . أخرجه عبد الرزاق في التفسير(1/272) والطبري والبيهقي وابن عبد البر من طرق . وقال الألباني رحمه الله : ( إسناد صحيح مرسل ) .-	وأشار ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( تفسيره ) (2/348) إلى تقويته .-	وأحتج به شيخ الأسلام رحمه الله في غير موضع من فتاويه فقال في الفتاوى (11/212) وصححه الترمذي عن عدي بن حاتم في تفسير هذه الآية { اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله } .وقال في موضع آخر (7/67) :( وهو حديث حسن طويل) .-	والحديث صححه أبو المظفر السمعاني رحمه الله في تفسيره (2/303).-	قال الأستاذ الدكتور حكمت ياسين في كتابه «الصحيح المسبور من التفسير بالمأثور» (2/443) بعد أن ذكر رواية الترمذي: "(السنن 5/278) وحسنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتاب (الإيمان ص64)، والألباني في (صحيح سنن الترمذي ح 3095) وله شاهد صحيح من كلام ابن عباس"قال الشيخ : خالد الحايك حفظه الله :   وهم لابن تيمية وابن كثير وابن القيّم في عزو الحديث إلى مسند أحمد!قال ابن تيمية في «الفتاوى» (11/212): "وَفِي الْمَسْنَدِ وَصَحَّحَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ عَنْ عَدِيِّ بنِ حَاتِمٍ...".وقال ابن كثير في «تفسيره» (1/378): "وفي المسند والترمذي كما سيأتي أن عدي بن حاتم قال: يا رسول الله، ما عبدوهم...".وقال ابن القيّم في «إعلام الموقعين»: "قُلْت: الْحَدِيثُ فِي الْمُسْنَدِ وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ِ مُطَوَّلاً..".قلت  : وهذا منهم – رحمهم الله – وهم!! فإن الإمام أحمد لم يخرجه في مسنده. وقد جهدت في البحث عنه في المسند، لكن لم أظفر به، ولم يُشر أحد من أهل العلم قبلهم أن الإمام أحمد خرّجه! وكأن الحافظ ابن كثير والإمام ابن القيم تبعا شيخهما شيخ الإسلام في هذا، والله أعلم.-	وقال الألباني رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :(( ولقد أطلعت على موقفين متعارضين من معلقين على هذا الحديث غفلا كلاهما عن خطأ نسبة تضعيف الدار قطني  ل( غطيف بن أعين ) فجاءا بالعجب : اما أحدهما وهو – الأخ أبو الأشبال ( حسن أمين الزهيري )  حفظه الله – فإنه على بناء على التضعيف المزعوم طلع علينا بشي جديد وهو أن ( غطيفا ) مجهول الحال ! لانه روى عنه أسد بن عمرو والقاسم بن مالك ! وهما إنما رويا عن ( روح ) ! وعليه قال : ( فقد وثقه ابن حبان وضعفه الدار قطني فلا اقل من أن يقال فيه : ( لا بأس به ) مثلاً )! وهذه تركيبة عجيبة , ظاهرة البطلان  لاحاجة لأطالة الرد عليها !.والآخر  : فهو المدعو حسان بن عبد المنان عفا الله عنه في تعليقه على إغاثة اللهفان ( 2/375) فقال عفا الله عنه : ( وهذا إسناد ضعيف , غطيف بن أعين ضعيف , وفيه جهالة ) .قال العبد الفقير الى عفو ربه : ملخص ما قيل في حديث ( الدرهم ) وأقوال الأئمة الأعلام في هذا الشأن : وقال ابن حجر ايضا فى التلخيص الجبير حَدِيثُ: رُوِيَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "تُعَادُ الصَّلَاةُ مِنْ قَدْرِ الدِّرْهَمِ مِنْ الدَّمِ" الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّوَالْبَيْهَقِ  يُّ وَالْعُقَيْلِيّ  ُ فِي الضُّعَفَاءِ وَابْنُ عَدِيٍّ فِي الْكَامِلِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَفِيهِ رَوْحُ بْنُ غُطَيْفٍ تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ قَالَ ذَلِكَ ابْنُ عَدِيٍّ وَغَيْرُهُ وَرَوَى الْعُقَيْلِيُّ مِنْ طَرِيقِ ابْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ قَالَ رَأَيْتُ رَوْحَ بْنَ غُطَيْفٍ صَاحِبَ الدَّمِ قَدْرِ الدِّرْهَمِ فَجَلَسْتُ إلَيْهِ مَجْلِسًا فَجَعَلْتُ أَسْتَحْيِي مِنْ أَصْحَابِي أَنْ يَرَوْنِي جَالِسًا مَعَهُ وَقَالَ الذُّهْلِيُّ أَخَافُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا مَوْضُوعًا وَقَالَ الْبُخَارِيُّ حَدِيثٌ بَاطِلٌ وَقَالَ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ مَوْضُوعٌ وَقَالَ الْبَزَّارُ أَجْمَعَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى نُكْرَةِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ قُلْتُ وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ ابْنُ عَدِيٍّ فِي الْكَامِلِ مِنْ طَرِيقٍ أُخْرَى عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ لَكِنْ فِيهَا أَيْضًا أَبُو عِصْمَةَ وَقَدْ اُتُّهِمَ بِالْكَذِبِوفى كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلونى   تعاد الصلاة من قدر الدرهم يعني من الدم ) قال النووي في شرح خطبة مسلم ذكره البخاري في تاريخه وهو باطل لا أصل له عند أهل الحديث انتهىوفى كتاب معرفة التذكرة لابن طاهر المقدسى- تعاد الصلاة في قدر الدرهم من الدم فيه روح بن غطيف هو متروك الحديث وفى كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبى   روح بن غطيف . وهاه ابن معين . وقال النسائي : متروك . وله عن الزهري ، عن أبى سلمة ، عن أبى هريرة - مرفوعا : تعاد الصلاة من قدر  الدرهم من الدم . انفرد به عنه القاسم بن مالك المزني . وروى نصر بن حماد - أحد التلفى - عنه ، عن الزهري ، عن سعيد ، عن أبى هريرة : لا يعاد المريض إلا بعد ثلاث . قلت : روح بن غطيف - بطاء مهملة - عداده في أهل الجزيرة  وقال فى المغنى فى الضعفاء روح بن غطيف الثقفي عن الزهري تركه النسائي وغيره وفى كتاب اسنى المطالب لمحمد بن درويش الحوت حديث تعاد الصلاة من قدر الدرهم من البول هكذا هو فى الكتاب والصحيح الدم حكم ابن الجوزي بوضعه وتبعه السيوطي في المختصر وقال الذهبي واهٍ جداً وقال البخاري حديث باطل ووهاه ابن معين  وفى الجرح والتعديل لابن ابى حاتم روح بن غطيف بن اعين الجزري روى عن الزهرى وعمرو بن مصعب بن الزبير روى عنه عبد السلام بن حرب والقاسم بن مالك المزني ومحمد بن ربيعة سمعت أبى يقول ذلك وسمعته يقول ليس بالقوي منكر الحديث جدافخلاصة  القول ان اسناد الحديث مداره على روح بن غطيف قال النسائى  والدارقطنى وابن طاهر المقدسى  متروك  وقال أبوحاتم  ليس بالقوى منكر الحديث  وقال عنه البخارى منكر الحديث ولايتابع عليه  وقال الدارقطنى ضعيف وقال عبد الله يعني بن المبارك رأيت روح بن غطيف صاحب الدم قدر الدرهم وجلست إليه مجلسا فجعلت أستحي من أصحابي أن يروني جالسا معه  وحكم الشيخ الالبانى على الحديث بالوضع وقال موضوع فى السلسلة الضعيفة . والله واعلم-	الشيخ أبو الاشبال الزهيري – حفظه الله – أخو الشيخ المحقق سمير الزهيري –حفظه الله – الذي  يعد من تلاميذ الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وقد أثنى عليه الشيخ وعلى تحقيقاته . والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الدكتور فاروق حمادة حفظه الله :في الحديث الذي جاء من حديث سليمان بن صرد ومعاذ وابن مسعود وأبي بن كعب – رضي الله عنهم – اما حديث سليمان بن صرد: اخرجه البخاري في صحيحه (3282) وفي الأدب المفرد (434) ومسلم في صحيحه (8/31) وابن ابي شيبة (8/533) وأحمد (6/394) وابو داود (4781) والنسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) (392و393) وابن حبان (5692) والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (6488و6489) والبغوي في شرح السنة (1333) وابن ابي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني (2349) من طرق عن الأعمش قال : سمعت عدي بن ثابت يقول : حدثنا سليمان بن صرد قال : استب رجلان عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعل أحدهما يغضب ويحمر وجهه فنظر إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:  ( إني لأعلم كلمة لو قالها لذهب عنه ما يجد لو قال أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم )قال الألباني رحمه الله : رواه الحاكم في مستدركه (2/441) وفيه عنده زيادة: فتلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم } وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي ! وهو كما قالا , لولا تفرد شيخ الحاكم – عبد الله بن محمد شاكر – عن سائر من رواه عن الأعمش فهي شاذة .وأما حديث أبي بن كعب :فقد رواه النسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) (391) من طريق الفضل بن موسى عن يزيد بن زياد عن عبد الملك بن عمير عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن أبي بن كعب ..... نحوهقال الألباني رحمه الله :-	 ( وهذا شاذ او منكر ) -	الفضل بن موسى – على ثقته- قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : ( ربما أغرب ) -	فالحديث حديث معاذ من هذا الطريق .-	وقد أشار إلى هذا الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( جامع المسانيد ) ( 1/131).-	تنبيه : اكتفى محقق ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) الدكتور فاروق حمادة بقوله في الحاشية :( هذا إسناد متصل )!قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :وهذه نبذة مختصرة عن الدكتور فاروق حمادة :قال الشيخ سليمان الخراشي – حفظه الله -:الدكتور فاروق حمادة - وفقه الله للخير - أحد المهتمين بعلم الحديث وتحقيق كتبه ، درًّس في كثير من الجامعات المغربية بمراكش وفاس ومكناس والرباط ، يشغل حاليًا منصب أستاذ كرسي السنة وعلومها بكلية الآداب ـ جامعة محمد الخامس ـ الرباط ، له جهود مشكورة ، وكتب كثيرة في علوم القرآن والسنة والسيرة النبوية ، منها: تحقيق "فضائل الصحابة " و " عمل اليوم والليلة " ، و " فضائل القرآن " للنسائي ، و " أخلاق العلماء " للآجري ، و " مكارم الأخلاق " للطبراني ، وغيرها ، وتأليف "مدخل إلى علوم القرآن والتفسير"، و"المنهج الإسلامي في الجرح والتعديل " ، و"مصادر السيرة النبوية وتقويمها " ، و"دليل الراغبين إلى رياض الصالحين" ، و"بناء الأمة بين الإسلام والفكر المعاصر" ( كتاب قيم عالج فيه - كما يقول ص 11- " شؤم الفكر القومي على هذه الأمة " ) ، و"الورثة الصالحة للحضارة المعاصرة - دراسة قرآنية في الحضارة-" .يظهر من خلال تآليفه - ومنها الوصية النبوية للأمة الإسلامية - محبته لوحدة الأمة واجتماعها ، ولهذا فهو يشارك في مؤتمرات التقريب التي تنعقد لأجل ذلك .  وهذا مما يُحمد له - وفقه الله - ، مع مراعاة أن أي تأليف أو تجميع دون الرجوع لعقيدة الأمة التي كان عليها الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لن يُكتب له النجاح ، كما جُرب كثيرًا ، بل سيكون مجالا للمداهنات والمجاملات ، مع بقاء الفرقة التي سرعان ما تُطل برأسها عند أول اختبار . كما قال المتنبي :فإن الجُرح ينفر بعد حين *** إذا كان البناء على فسادِصدر له أخيرا كتيبٌ عن سيرة شيخه عبدالله الغماري وكتبه ، كان الظن به - وهو من أهل الحديث - أن ينصر الحق الذي خالفه شيخه في بعض تلك الكتب ، ويزنها به  ، كما فعل غيره من الموفقين ، أو على أقل تقدير يعرضها دون تأييد ، كي لا يلحقه وزر ما فيها من تلبيس ، وتزيين للبدعة والقبورية للمسلمين . إلا أنه - هداه الله - لم يفعل هذا . وهذه تنبيهات موجزة على مافي كتيبه ، أسأل الله أن ينفعه بها :التنبيه الأول : قال عن كتاب الغماري " فتح المعين بنقد كتاب الأربعين " : ( وكتاب الأربعين في دلائل التوحيد لأبي إسماعيل الهروي .. بالغ في الإثبات إلى حد التجسيم والتشبيه ، وقد وصفه بذلك غير واحد وأنه يجهل علم الكلام . وقد تتبعه السيد عبدالله في أكثر من عشرين بابا ؛ فأتى بنفائس وغرر من علم العقيدة والتوحيد ...)  الخ مديحه .قلتُ : ليت الدكتور فاروق - هداه الله - قبل أن يكيل هذا المديح لكتاب الغماري ويتهم إمامًا من أئمة أهل السنة اطلع على رد الشيخ علي الفقيهي - وفقه الله -  : " الفتح المبين بالرد على نقد الغماري لكتاب الأربعين " ؛ فقد بين فيه أن الواصف له بهذا الوصف القبيح هو السبكي الأشعري في طبقاته ، وهذه عادته مع أهل السنة المثبتين لصفات الله عز وجل دون تأويل أو تمثيل ؛ بسبب تعصبه لبدعته الأشعرية . ثم تبعه الكوثري والغماري وغيرهما من المنحرفين . وقد أعجبني تعليق الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط عند ترجمة الهروي في السير ( 508/18) على من حشى على الأصل بقوله : ( لقد بالغ المصنف - أي الذهبي - في هذا الكتاب في تعظيم رؤوس التجسيم .. الخ ) ، قال الشيخ شعيب - وفقه الله - : ( يلمح القارئ من سطور هذا التعليق أن قائله أشعريٌ جلد حاقد على الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله - فإنه ينعته بما هو بريئ منه ، ويُقوله ما لم يقل .... أما قوله إنه يبالغ في تعظيم رؤوس المجسمة ويُكثر من سرد مناقبهم ويتغافل عن بدعهم ويعتدها سنة فقول في غاية السقوط وجرأة بالغة في تزوير الحقائق ، فالذهبي رحمه الله إنما يعظم رؤوس أهل السنة والجماعة الذين اتخذوا مذهب السلف الصالح المشهود له بالخيرية على لسان الصادق المصدوق قدوة في صفات الله سبحانه ، فآمنوا بما وصف به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله وأجروا تلك الصفات على ظاهرها اللائقة بجلال الله سبحانه من غير تحريف ولاتعطيل ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل كما نطق بذلك القرآن " ليس كمثله شيئ وهو السميع البصير " ، فهؤلاء هم الذين يمتدحهم المؤلف رحمه الله ويسرد مناقبهم ويعدد مآثرهم ويشيد بفضلهم ليتخذهم أهل العلم قدوة . فهل يُعد هؤلاء من رؤوس المجسمة ؟ سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم ) اهـ كلام الشيخ شعيب - وفقه الله - ، وقد أجاد فيه .وقال الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشبل لكتاب الهروي " ذم الكلام " (66/1)  : ( إن عقيدة ذلك الإمام - أي الهروي - هي عقيدة السلف أهل السنة والجماعة ولله الحمد والشكر ، فلم يُبتلَ بتعطيل ولا تشبيه ولا تكييف ولاتأويل ولا غير ذلك من الضلالات ، هذا ماشهد له به عدد من أئمة أهل السنة ) . وكتابه الأربعين ( ظهرت فيه بوضوح عقيدة المؤلف عقيدة سلفية صحيحة ) . ثم رد في ( ص 147-146) اتهام السبكي ومن تابعه كالكوثري .وأود - أخيرًا - من الدكتور فاروق - وفقه الله - أن يعيد النظر في موقفه السابق ، وفي فهمه لعقيدة السلف ، وفي حقيقة عقيدة الأشاعرة التي اعتقدها ( كما في كتيبه السابق وكذا كتابه مدخل إلى علوم التفسير ص 155) - وهي لاتليق بأمثاله من أهل الحديث - وليقرأ ما كتب في الرد على أصولها البدعية ، وتناقضها مع نصوص الكتاب والسنة وما كان عليه سلف الأمة ؛ كرسالة " الأصول التي بنى عليها المبتدعة مذهبهم في الصفات " للدكتور عبدالقادر صوفي ( 3 مجلدات ) ، ورسالة " حوار مع أشعري " للدكتور محمد الخميّس ، ورسالة " موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة " للشيخ المحمود ، وغيرها من الكتب والرسائل التي انتشرت - ولله الحمد - .التنبيه الثاني :   عرضه ( ص 92 - 96)  لكتاب الغماري " الرد المحكم المتين على كتاب القول المبين "  مؤيدًا ! - للأسف - ؛ وهو كتاب يقوم على نشر القبورية - والعياذ بالله - ، ويرد على من حذر منها من دعاة الكتاب والسنة .  وماكان يليق بالدكتور فاروق أن يجامل شيخه ويتابعه على هذه الطوام ، وينصره على من دعا لتجريد التوحيد لرب العالمين . ( يُنظر للرد على مافيه ومافي التالي : رسالة : كشف المتواري ، للشيخ علي الحلبي ) .التنبيه الثالث : عرضه ( 142-140) لكتاب الغماري في الدعوة للتوسل البدعي " مصباح الزجاجة .. " ، دون تعقب أو بيان لخطئه في هذا الأمر المخالف للنصوص " الصحيحة " . التنبيه الرابع : عرضه ( ص 149-153) للكتاب الآخر الذي ينصر فيه شيخه التوسل البدعي : " إتحاف الأذكياء بجواز التوسل بالأنبياء والأولياء " ، وقوله : ( هذا البحث واحد من عدة بحوث كتبها السيد عبدالله على الموجه التي انتشرت مع انتشار أفكار ابن تيمية .. ) !!  وليت الدكتور تروى قبل أن يخط هذه الكلمة السيئة المخالفة للواقع ؛ لأن مايسميه أفكار ابن تيمية هو مذهب السلف قبله ، ولم يكن له رحمه الله سوى نصره والجهر به .أخيرًا : أذكّر الدكتور فاروق بكلمة رائعة عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم خطها في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب " فضائل الصحابة " للنسائي ( ص 13-12) :( ولقد تعرض هذا الجيل قديمًا وحديثًا إلى حملات العداء والتشويه لتاريخهم وسيرتهم العطرة ، وهم معالم الهدى أمام الإنسانية وشبابها الصاعد خاصة ، فما أحوج هذا الشباب إلى معرفة تاريخ هذا الجيل الفريد من صحيح المصادر وموثوق الكتب ، وتقديمها أسوة وقدوة ، فهو والله واجب أي واجب ؛ حتى لا يهجم على شتمهم جهول حاقد ، أو الاعتداء على حرمتهم زنديق ملحد - ثم نقل قول القاضي عياض فيمن سبهم ، ومنه - قال مالك : من شتم أحدًا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبابكر أو عمر أو عثمان أو معاوية أو عمروبن العاص ، فإن قال كانوا على ضلال وكفر قُتل ، وإن شتمهم بغير هذا من مشاتمة الناس نُكل نكالا شديدً ) . اهـتأمل أخي القارئ هذا الكلام السني السلفي الذي ينضح بمحبة صحابة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما فيه من عقوبة من تعرض لهم بسب أو شتم ، وقارنه بقول عبدالله الغماري - شيخ الدكتور - في " نهاية الآمال " ( ص 8-7) : تعليقًا على حديث " ليذادن عن الحوض أقوام من أمتي " عندما قال موافقًا لأخيه أحمد : ( وأنا أجزم بأن حديث الحوض في معاوية وأصحابه ) !!  - ويُنظر " القول المقنع " له ( ص 13) ، و " كشف المتواري " ( ص 29) -	ومن أجل الأعمال التي أنجزها تحقيق كتاب (الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع ) لإبن القطان الفاسي رحمه الله في أربعة مجلدات ضخام جمع هذا الكتاب كل المسائل التي قيل إنها إجماعية في العقائد والعبادات والمعاملات والأخلاق مع أدلتها من القرآن الكريم وصحيح السنة وفي هذا الكتاب نحو ثلاثة آلاف حديث من أحاديث الأحكام مخرجة تخريجاً دقيقاً بالحكم عليه وهو مطبوع بدار القلم بدمشق . وهي أفضل من طبعة دار الفاروق المصرية . والله أعلم .-	وللكتاب تحقيق للشيخ سليم الهلالي – حفظه الله – بإسم ( عجالة الراغب المتمني في تخريج كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة ).-	-	ومن مقدمة تلميذ الدكتور فاروق حمادة حفظه الله ( المنتقى من عمل اليوم والليلة ) : (صنف العلماء في عمل اليوم والليلة، وما يتعلق بها من الأذكار والدعوات كتبا كثيرة، منها: . عمل اليوم والليلة، للإمام أحمد بن شعيب النسائي (303ه). . عمل اليوم والليلة، لتلميذ النسائي: أحمد بن محمد المعروف بابن السني (364ه). . عمل اليوم والليلة لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني (435ه) . الدعوات الكبير، للإمام البيهقي (458ه). . عمل اليوم والليلة، للإمام الحافظ: عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي المنذري (656ه). . الأذكار للإمام النووي (676ه). وعمل اليوم والليلة للإمام النسائي من أجودها تحريرا، وأوعبها حديثا، اختلف العلماء في عمل اليوم والليلة هل هو كتاب مستقل عن كتابه السنن أم أنه ليس بمفرد، ورجَّح محقق الكتاب شيخنا د. فاروق حمادة أن يكون مفردا لأمور منها: 1 ـ وجود رواية عن الإمام النسائي فيها أنه ألفه بطلب من الأمير أبي النجم بدر الحمامي، ووهبه على ذلك خمسمائة دينار، ذكر القصة ابن الأبار (658ه) في كتاب معجم أصحاب الصدفي. 2 ـ تفرُّد ابن الأحمر وابن سيَّار عن سائر رواة كتاب السنن بضمها إلى السنن، فيما رواها غيرهم كتابا مستقلا، منهم أبي محمد الأصيلي (335ه) وأبي الحسن بن حيَّوة. 3 ـ نص عدد من الحفاظ عند ذكرهم للأوراد والأذكار النبوية أن النسائي هو الذي ألف في هذا الفن كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة، مثل: الحافظ المنذري (656ه) والإمام النووي في الأذكار، وعدد غير قليل من المخرَّجين يذكرونه ككتاب مستقل مثل الحافظ الزيلعي (762ه) في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف، وفي نصب الراية، والحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره، والإمام البلقيني (805ه) في محاسن الاصطلاح، وابن حجر في نتائج الأفكار. يقول محقق الكتاب: " أما ناحية الموضوع فقد قصد النسائي أن يكون كتابه هذا جامعا لكل الأوراد والأذكار التي صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليُمارسها الإنسان ويؤديها في ليله ونهاره، حله وترحاله، صحته ومرضه، وفي كل شأن من شؤونه، ولهذا أسماه (عمل اليوم والليلة) لن الحياة، أو العمر الإنساني ما هو إلا صفحات من ليل ونهار، ولعله أخذ هذا الاسم الذي لم يُسبق إليه من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (فأيكم يعمل في اليوم والليلة ألفين وخمسمائة سيئة)، وإن كانت الآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة " ص: (100). وقد حقق الكتاب د. فاروق حمادة، وهو في الأصل شهادة دكتوراه الدولة من دار الحديث الحسنية بالرباط (1398ه / 1978م). وعدد أحاديثه حسب ترقيم التحقيق: [1141] حديثا، وهي نسخة مسندة كاملة اعتمد فيها على نُسخ خطية، أما نُسخة الوراق (المنتقى) فإنها محذوفة الأسانيد، وإنما يذكر مَخْرج الحديث لا غير. وذكر للإمام النسائي في قسم الدراسة ثلاثون كتابا من مؤلفات هذا الإمام منها: كتاب السنن وكتاب الكنى والضعفاء والمتروكين والتمييز وكتاب الطبقات وتفسير القرآن وفضائل القرآن وخصائص علي، وغيرها من الكتب النافعة، وكتاب الخصائص الذي وضعه في ذكر فضائل علي رضي الله عنه كان سبب وفاته رحمه الله، حيث مر على دمشق فسُئل بها عن فضائل معاوية فقال: ألا يرضى رأسا برأس حتى يُفضل ? وقال: أي شيء أُخرج لمعاوية ? أحديث: لا اشبع الله بطنه ? فمازالوا يدفعونه في خصييه حتى أُخرج من المسجد فاعتل على إثر ذلك ومات، وقيل دفن بمكة وذلك سنة (303ه) تذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي (2 / 698) و (2 / 701). ولابد من الإشارة إلى أن كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة التي أسندها ابن السني من طريق شيخه النسائي غير كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي، فإن الأول مزج في كتابه بين الأحاديث التي يرويها من طريق شيخه والأحاديث التي يخرجها من طرق أخرى، فهو بذلك كتاب مستقل، وغالب ما خرجه من غير طريق النسائي من الأحاديث ضعيفة الإسناد، بل إن بعضها شديد الضعف، وفيها أيضا بعض الأبواب ليست في كتاب النسائي، وصنيع ابن السني رحمه الله شبيه بما عرف عند المحدثين بالمستخرجات. والأئمة الحفاظ يفرقون بينهما ولا يجعلونهما كتابا واحدا، وإنما الخلاف في كون عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي من جملة كتاب السنن أم أنه مستقل. قال الحافظ ابن حجر: " وأفرد عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي عن السنن وهو من جملة كتاب السنن في رواية ابن الأحمر وابن سيار وكذلك افرد خصائص علي وهو من جملة المناقب في رواية ابن سيار ولم يفرد التفسير وهو من رواية حمزة وحده ولا (كتاب الملائكة والاستعاذة) و (الطب) وغير ذلك وقد تفرد بذلك راو دون راو عن النسائي فما تبين لي وجه إفراده الخصائص وعمل اليوم والليلة " تهذيب التهذيب (1 / 6). وبعد كتابة ما تقدم، وقفت على كتاب خصائص علي، بتحقيق المدعو محمد هادي الأميني، فوجدته من غرائب التحقيقات، أذكر قوله بخصوص كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة: " - عمل اليوم والليلة : يحتوي على الدعوات والأذكار والأوراد الواردة في الأحاديث النبوية وكثيرا ما ينقل فيه عن كتابه - السنن الكبرى - ، ومن المؤسف جدا كما ذكرنا سلفا أن الكتاب هذا مفقود ولم يوجد له أي اثر رغم ما نصت عليه المراجع والمعاجم " خصائص علي ، ص: (26) يشير في ذلك إلى ما نقله عن عبد الصمد شرف الدين في مقدمته لكتاب تحفة الأشراف للمزي. وقال أيضا: " هذا ما حفظه التاريخ لنا من أسماء مؤلفاته، وربما كانت له رسائل أخرى في الرجال وعلل الحديث فضاعت بعد وفاته على اثر التحولات والظروف القاسية التي اجتازت البلاد الإسلامية، كما ضاع كتابه الكبير السنن..وكتابه عمل اليوم والليلة..ولم يبق منه غير اسمه تتناقله كتب السير والمعاجم..وهنا ينبغي القول أن النسائي..لم يشتهر ولم يعرف إلا بكتابية..السنن الكبرى..والخصائص  ..." ص: (27). وهذا كلام متهافت لا يُعول عليه، والكتاب موجود بين أيدي الناس بنسخه الخطية والمطبوعة .-	للكتاب تحقيق للشيخ سليم الهلالي – حفظه الله –  بإسم ( عجالة الراغب المتمني في تخريج كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة )والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	(وهم صاحب الاستحالة المدعو أبوعبد الرحمن إيهاب بن حسين الأثري )في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 4/125) والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (7/238/7140) وابن عدي ( 4/40) من طريق عبد الحميد بن بهرام قال : ثنا شهر بن حوشب : حدثني ابن غنم ان شداد بن اوس حدثه عن رسول الله صلى الله علسه وسلم قال ( ليحملن شرار هذه الأمة على سنن الذين خلوا من قبلهم  -أهل الكتاب – حذو القذة بالقذة ).قال الحافظ الألباني رحمه الله :-	( إسناد حسن في الشواهد ).-	فإن  شهر بن حوشب- رحمه الله- مختلف فيه , وبعضهم يحسن حديثه , وبخاصة من رواية عبد الحميد بن بهرام عنه .قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع ( 7/261): ( رواه أحمد والطبراني , ورجاله مختلف فيهم قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( 7/913): ( وله شواهد كثيرة ). منها حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( أنتم أشبه الأمم ببني أسرائيل , لتركبن طريقتهم حذو القذة بالقذة حتى لا يكون فيهم شئ إلا كان فيكم مثله حتى أن القوم لتمر عليهم المرأة فيقوم إليها بعضهم فيجامعها , ثم يرجع إلى أصحابه , يضحك إليهم ويضحكون إليه ).-	ومنها ما اخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (15/102/19225) : حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن ابي قيس عن هزيل قال : عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( أنتم أشبه الناس سمتا وهدياً ببني إسرائيل , لتسلكن طريقهم حذو القذة بالقذة , والنعل بالنعل , قال عبد الله : إن من البيان سحراً).قال الألباني رحمه الله :( إسناد صحيح موقوف , ولكنه في حكم المرفوع فإن من الغيبيات التي لا تقال بالإجتهاد والرأي ويؤيده ان قوله : ( إن من البيان سحرا )  قد صح مرفوعاً عن جمع من الصحابة كابن عمر وغيره – رضي الله عنهم .-	وعن سهل بن سعد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( والذي نفسي بيده ! لتركبن سنن الذين من قبلكم حذو النعل بالنعل ) . وقد جزم بنسبته الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (5/45) وكأنه لشواهده .-	وغيرها من الشواهد الصحيحة .( فائدة ) :قوله : ( حذو القذة بالقذة ) , وفي حديث سهل : ( حذو النعل بالنعل ). قال في النهاية : ( أي : تعملون مثل اعمالهم , كما تقطع إحدى النعلين على قدر النعل الأخرى , والحذو : التقدير والقطع ) .-	القذة : ريش السهم .( تنبيه) قال الألباني رحمه الله :ألف أحد المعاصرينوهو ( أبو عبد الرحمن إيهاب حسين الأثري ) – المتعالمين المغرورين المتعالين على أئمة السنة والجاهلين بها والمعادين لها ومع ذلك كنى نفسه ب ( أبي عبد الرحمن الأثري – الف كتابا أسماه : ( استحالة دخول الجان بدن الإنسان ) ! يكفيك هذا العنوان عن مضمونه فقد حشاه أنواعا من الجهل بالكتاب والسنة , وبالتدليس وقلب الحقائق والذي يهمني هذا التنبيه عليه : انه حرف هذا الحديث وأفسد معناه فذكر ( ص:27) بلفظ : ( حذو القذة بالقذة ) كذا (حذاء ) ! وقد يتبادر الى من لم يعرف شيئا من جهله انه خطأ مطبعي , وهو ما أتمناه ولكن سرعان ما أعاده (ص:34) مقرونا بخطأ آخر : ( حذو القذة بالقذة ) ! فضبط القاف بالفتح ! ومن أراد ان يقف على شئ من التفصيل لجهله المشار إليه فليرجع الى الحديث المتقدم برقم (2918) وما كتبته على الرد عليه ) قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :-	نبذة مختصرة عن إيهاب حسين الأثري عفا الله عنه :(ما قاله عنه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة برقم (2918) :( أنه جاهل بالسنة و الأحاديث ؛ إلى ضعف شديد باللغة العربية و آدابها ، حتى كأنه شبه عامي ، و مع ذلك فهو مغرور بعلمه ، معجب بنفسه، لا يقيم وزنا لأئمة السلف الذين قالوا بخلاف عنوانه كالإمام أحمد و ابن تيمية و ابن القيم ، و الطبري و ابن كثير و القرطبي ، و الإمام الشوكاني و صديق حسن خان القنوجي ، و يرميهم بالتقليد ! على قاعدة ( رمتني بدائها و انسلت ) ، الأمر الذي أكد لي أننا في زمان تجلت فيه بعض أشراط الساعة التي منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " و ينطق فيها الرويبضة . قيل : و ما الرويبضة ؟ قال : الرجل التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة " . و نحوه قول عمر رضي الله عنه : " فساد الدين إذا جاء العلم من الصغير ، استعصى عليه الكبير ، و صلاح الناس إذا جاء العلم من قبل الكبير ، تابعه عليه الصغير " . و ما أكثر هؤلاء ( الصغار ) الذين يتكلمون في أمر المسلمين بجهل بالغ ، و ما العهد عنا ببعيد ذاك المصري الآخر الذي ألف في تحريم النقاب على المسلمة ! و ثالث أردني ألف في تضعيف قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عليكم بسنتي و سنة الخلفاء الراشدين " ، و في حديث تحريم المعازف ، المجمع على صحتهما عند المحدثين ، و غيرهم و غيرهم كثير و كثير !! و إن من جهل هذا ( الأثري ) المزعوم و غباوته أنه رغم تقريره ( ص 71 و 138 ) أن : " منهج أهل السنة و الجماعة التوقف في المسائل الغيبية عندما ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و أنه ليس لأحد مهما كان شأنه أن يضيف تفصيلا ، أو أن ينقص ما ثبت بالدليل ، أو أن يفسر ظاهر الآيات وفق هواه ، أو بلا دليل " . أقول : إنه رغم تقريره لهذا المنهج الحق الأبلج ، فإنه لم يقف في هذه المسألة الغيبية عند حديث الترجمة الصحيح . بل خالفه مخالفة صريحة لا تحتاج إلى بيان ، و كنت أظن أنه على جهل به ، حتى رأيته قد ذكره نقلا عن غيره ( ص 4 ) من الملحق بآخر كتابه ، فعرفت أنه تجاهله ، و لم يخرجه مع حديث يعلى و غيره مما سبقت الإشارة إليه ( ص 1002 ) . و كذلك لم يقدم أي دليل من الكتاب و السنة على ما زعمه من الاستحالة ، بل توجه بكليته إلى تأويل قوله تعالى المؤيد للدخول الذي نفاه : *( الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس )* تأويلا ينتهي به إلى إنكار ( المس ) - الذي فسره العلماء بالجنون - و إلى موافقة بعض الأشاعرة و المعتزلة ! الذين فسروا ( المس ) بوسوسة الشيطان المؤذية ! و هذا تفسير بالمجاز ، و هو خلاف الأصل ، و لذلك أنكره أهل السنة كما سيأتي ، و هو ما صرح به نقلا عن الفخر الرازي الأشعري ( ص 76 و 78 ) : " كأن الشيطان يمس الإنسان فيجن " ! و نقل ( ص 89 ) عن غيره أنه قال : " كأن الجن مسه " ! و عليه خص المس هذا بمن خالف شرع الله ، فقال ( ص 22 ) : " و ما كان ليمس أحد ( كذا غير منصوب ! ) إلا بالابتعاد عن النهج المرسوم " ! و لو سلمنا جدلا أن الأمر كما قال ، فلا يلزم منه عند العلماء ثبوت دعوى النفي ، لإمكان وجود دليل آخر على الدخول كما في هذا الحديث الصحيح ، بينما توهم الرجل أنه برده دلالة الآية على الدخول ثبت نفيه إياه ، و ليس الأمر كذلك لو سلمنا برده ، فكيف و هو مردود عليه بهذا الحديث الصحيح ، و بحديث يعلى المتقدم و بهما تفسر الآية ، و يبطل تفسيره إياها بالمجاز . و من جهل الرجل و تناقضه أنه بعد أن فسر الآية بالمجاز الذي يعني أنه لا ( مس ) حقيقة ، عاد ليقول ( ص 93 ) : " و اللغة أجمعت على أن المس : الجنون " . و لكنه فسره على هواه فقال : أي من الخارج لا من الداخل ، قال : " ألا ترى مثلا إلى الكهرباء و كيف تصعق المماس لها من الخارج ... " إلخ هرائه . فإنه دخل في تفاصيل تتعلق بأمر غيبي قياسا على أمور مشاهدة مادية ، و هذا خلاف المنهج السلفي الذي تقدم نقله عنه ، و مع ذلك فقد تعامى عما هو معروف في علم الطب أن هناك جراثيم تفتك من الداخل كجرثومة ( كوخ ) في مرحلته الثالثة ! فلا مانع عقلا أن تدخل الجان من الخارج إلى بدن الإنسان ، و تعمل عملها و أذاها فيه من الداخل ، كما لا مانع من خروجها منه بسبب أو آخر ، و قد ثبت كل من الأمرين في الحديث فآمنا به ، و لم نضربه كما فعل المعتزلة و أمثالهم من أهل الأهواء ، و هذا المؤلف ( الأثري ) - زعم - منهم . كيف لا و قد تعامى عن حديث الترجمة ، فلم يخرجه البتة في جملة الأحاديث الأخرى التي خرجها و ساق ألفاظها من ( ص 111 ) إلى ( ص 126 ) - و هو صحيح جدا - كما رأيت ، و هو إلى ذلك لم يأخذ من مجموع تلك الأحاديث ما دل عليه هذا الحديث من إخراجه صلى الله عليه وسلم للشيطان - من ذاك المجنون - ، و هي معجزة عظيمة من معجزاته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل نصب خلافا بين رواية " اخرج عدو الله " و رواية " اخسأ عدو الله " ، فقد أورد على نفسه ( ص 124 ) قول بعضهم : " إن الإمام الألباني قد صحح الحديث " ، فعقب عليه بقوله : " فهذا كذب مفترى ، انظر إلى ما قاله الشيخ الألباني لتعلم الكذب : المجلد الأول من سلسلته الصحيحة ص 795 ح 485 " . ثم ساق كلامي فيه ، و نص ما في آخره كما تقدم : " و بالجملة فالحديث بهذه المتابعات جيد . و الله أعلم " . قلت : فتكذيبه المذكور غير وارد إذن ، و لعل العكس هو الصواب ! و قد صرح هو بأنه ضعيف دون أي تفصيل ( ص 22 ) ، و اغتر به البعض ! نعم ، لقد شكك في دلالة الحديث على الدخول بإشارته إلى الخلاف الواقع في الروايات ، و قد ذكرت لفظين منها آنفا . و لكن ليس يخفى على طلاب هذا العلم المخلصين أنه ليس من العلم في شيء أن تضرب الروايات المختلفة بعضها ببعض ، و إنما علينا أن نأخذ منها ما اتفق عليه الأكثر ، و إن مما لا شك فيه أن اللفظ الأول : " اخرج " أصح من الآخر " اخسأ " ، لأنه جاء في خمس روايات من الأحاديث التي ساقها ، و اللفظ الآخر جاء في روايتين منها فقط ! على أني لا أرى بينهما خلافا كبيرا في المعنى ..الخ) ا هوقال في موضع أخر ردا على المتعالم ابو عبد الرحمن الأثري(و من أمثلة جهله بما يقتضيه المنهج السلفي أنه حشر ( ص 74 ) في زمرة التفاسير المعتبرة " تفسير الكشاف " ، و " تفسير الفخر الرازي " ، فهل رأيت أو سمعت أثريا يقول مثل هذا ، فلا غرابة بعد هذا أن ينحرف عن السنة ، متأثرا بهما و يفسر آية الربا تفسيرا مجازيا ! و أما أخطاؤه الإملائية الدالة على أنه ( شبه أمي ) فلا تكاد تحصى ، فهو يقول في أكثر من موضع : " تعالى معي " ! و قال ( ص 131 ) : " ثم تعالى لقوله تعالى " ، و ذكر آية . و في ( ص 129 ) : " فمن المستحيل أن تفوت هذه المسألة هذان الإمامان الجليلان " ! و ( ص 130 ) . " أضف إلى ذلك أن الإمامين ليسا طبيبان " ! فهو يرفع المنصوب مرارا و تكرارا . و في الختام أقول : ليس غرضي مما تقدم إلا إثبات ما أثبته الشرع من الأمور الغيبية ، و الرد على من ينكرها . و لكنني من جانب آخر أنكر أشد الإنكار على الذين يستغلون هذه العقيدة ، و يتخذون استحضار الجن و مخاطبتهم مهنة لمعالجة المجانين و المصابين بالصرع ، و يتخذون في ذلك من الوسائل التي تزيد على مجرد تلاوة القرآن مما لم ينزل الله به سلطانا ، كالضرب الشديد الذي قد يترتب عليه أحيانا قتل المصاب ، كما وقع هنا في عمان ، و في مصر ، مما صار حديث الجرائد و المجالس. لقد كان الذين يتولون القراءة على المصروعين أفرادا قليلين صالحين فيما مضى ، فصاروا اليوم بالمئات ، و فيهم بعض النسوة المتبرجات ، فخرج الأمر عن كونه وسيلة شرعية لا يقوم بها إلا الأطباء عادة ، إلى أمور و وسائل أخرى لا يعرفها الشرع و لا الطب معا ، فهي - عندي - نوع من الدجل و الوساوس يوحي بها الشيطان إلى عدوه الإنسان *( و كذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس و الجن يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غرورا )* ، و هو نوع من الاستعاذة بالجن التي كان عليها المشركون في الجاهلية المذكورة في قوله تعالى : *( و أنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا )* . فمن استعان بهم على فك سحر - زعموا - أو معرفة هوية الجني المتلبس بالإنسي أذكر هو أم أنثى ؟ مسلم أم كافر ؟ و صدقه المستعين به ثم صدق هذا الحاضرون عنده ، فقد شملهم جميعا وعيد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول ، فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد " ، و في حديث آخر : " .. لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة ". فينبغي الانتباه لهذا ، فقد علمت أن كثيرا ممن ابتلوا بهذه المهنة هم من الغافلين عن هذه الحقيقة ، فأنصحهم - إن استمروا في مهنتهم - أن لا يزيدوا في مخاطبتهم على قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اخرج عدو الله " ، مذكرا لهم بقوله تعالى *( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم )* . و الله المستعان و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .)) اهـقال مقيده عفا الله عنه :-	وغير ذلك من الأخطاء العقدية واللغوية عفا الله عنه .-	وانه من منكري السنة في هذا الزمان ويلقب اهل الحديث بالحشوية  وإنكاره أحاديث الآحاد وغير ذلك من الامور التي لا تعد ولا تحصى وقد قام بواجب الرد عليه العلماء المحققين كامثال الالباني رحمه الله والدكتور عبد الحميد هنداوي حفظه الله وغيرهم .-	ومن بين سلسلته الشيطانية المتهالكة بإذن الله ( استحالة دخول الجان بدن الإنسان ) و ( استحالة ظهور المسيح الدجال ) و( استحالة عذاب القبر ) . وقد تابع فيه من يقول باستحالة دخول الجان بدن الانسان وإنكاره ورده الاحاديث النبوية .-	ومنهم ابن حزم رحمه الله في كتابه ( الفصل في الملل والنحل ) فقد شذ رحمه الله عن علماء اهل السنة والجماعة في كتابه (5/83) وكان  وكان دليله على ما ذهب إليه عدم وجود الدليل فيما يزعم رحمه الله وهو ينكر مس الجن للإنس, أو دخول الجن في بدن الإنس .  ومن المعاصرين : وإلا من شذ من المعاصرين كالشيخ محمد الغزالي في كتابه: "السنة النبوية بين أهل الفقه وأهل الحديث", ولم يذكر دليلاً واحداً, لا من المنقول, ولا من المعقول, يبين استحالة دخول الجني في بدن الإنسي! قال الشيخ الألباني –غفر الله له-: "لقد أنكر بعض المعاصرين عقيدة مسّ الشيطان للإنسان مسّاً حقيقياً, ودخوله في بدن الإنسان وصرعه إيّاه, وألف بعضهم في ذلك بعض التأليفات, وموَّهوا فيها على الناس..".اهـ [تحريم آلات الطرب ص165] .-	قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "وأنكر طائفة من المعتزلة كالجبائي وأبي بكر الرازي وغيرهما, دخول الجن في بدن المصروع, ولم ينكروا وجود الجن؛ إذ لم يكن ظهور هذا من المنقول عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كظهور هذا, وإن كانوا مخطئين في ذلك, ولهذا ذكر الأشعري في "مقالات أهل السنة والجماعة" أنهم يقولون: إن الجن يدخل في بدن المصروع".اهـ [مجموع الفتاوى 19/12].-	قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "وكذلك دخول الجني في بدن الإنسان ثابت باتفاق أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة".ا ه-	وعن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال: قال لي ابن عباس: ألا أريك امرأة من أهل الجنة؟ قلت: بلى. قال: هذه المرأة السوداء أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: إني أُصرع وإني أتكشف فادع الله لي. قال: (إن شئت صبرت ولك الجنة, وإن شئت دعوت الله أن يعافيك). فقالت: أصبر. فقالت: إني أتكشف, فادع الله أن لا أتكشف. فدعا لها. [متفق عليه].قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله بعد أن ذكر طرقاً للحديث: "وقد يؤخذ من الطرق التي أوردتها أن الذي كان بأمّ زفر كان من صَرعِ الجن, لا من صرع الخلط".اهـ [فتح الباري 10/14].-	وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "الجن تدخل في بني آدم والناس لا يرونهم, وإنما يرون جسد المصروع".اهـ [الجواب الصحيح 4/288].).-	(تنبيه ) :  ( لفظة حذو القذة  بالقذة ) ليست في الصحيحين :قوله : ذكر بعض أهل العلم : في كتاب شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية (( اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم )) ص24 فوجدته رحمه الله ذكر حديثاً من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : والحديث في الصحيحين إلا أن فيه لفظة مدرجة ليست فيهما وإنما هي عند الإمام أحمد وغيره كما سيأتي وتابع شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية علماء أجلاء منهم شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب وغيره من العلماء وطلاب العلم والحديث هو (( لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم حذو القذة بالقذة حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه قالوا يا رسول الله اليهود والنصارى قال فمن )) .هكذا ذكره رحمه الله وتابعه على ذلك شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في كتاب التوحيد ثم قال بعد ذكره إياه : أخرجاه فقال الشارح الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ : (( وهذا سياق مسلم)) و كذلك قال في قرة عيون الموحدين .ودرج على هذا كثير من طلبة العلم ، والحديث أخرجه البخاري [3456] ومسلم [6723] من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم شبراً بشبر وذراعاً بذراع حتى لو سلكوا جحر ضب لسلكتموه قلنا يا رسول الله اليهود والنصارى قال فمن ؟ )).فهذا هو لفظ البخاري ومسلم أما لفظة (( حذو القذة بالقذة )) فهي في حديث بلفظ (( ليحملن شرار هذه الأمة على سنن الذين خلو من قبلكم أهل الكتاب حذو القذة بالقذة )). أخرجه أحمد 4/125 من طريق هاشم بن القاسم وعلي بن الجعد في مسنده 2/1178 والطبراني في الكبير [7140] من طريق أسد بن موسى وأبي الوليد الطيالسي وعبد الله بن رجاء خمستهم هاشم وعلي بن الجعد وأسد بن موسى وأبو الوليد وعبد الله بن رجاء عن عبد الحميد بن بهرام حدثنا شهر بن حوشب حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم أن شداد بن أوس حدثه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : وذكره.-	قال الشيخ شعيب  حفظه الله : إسناده ضعيف لضعف شهر بن حوشب وباقى رجاله ثقات .-	والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الإمام الحافظ المحقق ( شيخ الإسلام ) الطبري رحمه اللهفي الحديث الذي اخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (2/21/831) ومن طريقه ابن حبان ( 4/54) : ثنا محمد بن الوليد :ثنا عبد الأعلى بن عبد الأعلى الشامي : نا هشام عن حميد بن هلال عن عبد الله بن الصامت عن أبي ذر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( تعاد الصلاة من ممر الحمار , والمرأة والكلب الأسود وقال : الكلب الأسود شيطان ).قال الألباني رحمه الله :( إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم ) وقد أخرجه مسلم وغيره من طرق عن حميد بلفظ: "يقطع الصلاة... "، وهو مخرج في"الروض النضير"(956)، و"صحيح أبي داود"(699) وغيرهما. وإنما خرجت حديث الترجمة ؛ لتصريحه بالإعادة المفسر للفظ: "يقطع "، وقد قال به طائفة من السلف كما في "معالم السنن " للخطابي، وانتصر له ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد". وخالف الطبري في "تهذيب الآثار" (ص 321- الجزء المفقود، تحقيق علي رضا) فزعم أن معنى: "يقطع " في هذا نظير قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "إذا صلى أحدكم إلى سترة " فليدن منها " لا يقطع الشيطان عليه صلاته "؛ وهو حديث صحيح مخرج في "صحيح أبي داود" (692 و 695)! فقال الطبري "ومعلوم أن قطع الشيطان صلاة المصلي ليس بمروره بين يديه وحده دون إحداثه له من أسباب الوسوسة والشك، وشغل القلب بغير صلاته ما يفسد به صلاته ويقطعها عليه "! فأقول: هذا كلام عجيب غريب من مثل هذا الإمام الحافظ، فإنه يشبه كلام المعطلة لنصوص الصفات بالتأويل المبطل لدلالتها، وإليك البيان: لقد سلم الإمام بأن الشيطان يقطع الصلاة ليس بالمرور وحده، وإنما بالوسوسة أيضاً، فكيف يصح جعل القطع بمرور الأجناس الثلاثة نظير قطع الشيطان، وليس في شيء منها الوسوسة التي هي من طبيعة الشيطان بنص القرآن: (الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس )؟! وإنما فيها المرور فقط، أليس في هذا التنظير تعطيلاً واضحاً لعلة المرور المذكور في حديث الأجناس دون الحديث الآخر؟! وذلك أن الشيطان يوسوس ولو لم يمر كما في حديث: "إن أحدكم إذا قام يصلي؛ جاء الشيطان فلبّس عليه صلاته حتى لا يدري كم صلى... " الحديث متفق عليه، وهو مخرج في "صحيح أبي داود" (943)، ولذلك لم يذكر في الحديث الآخر المرور؛ بخلاف الحديث الأول حديث الأجناس الثلاثة، فاختلفا، ولم يجز التنظير والمساواة بينهما في معنى "القطع ". وأيضاً؛ فالشيطان لا يُرى بحكم قوله تعالى: (إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم )، فناسب أن لا يذكر مروره في الحديث ، وعدم الأمر بإعادة الصلاة، بخلاف الحديث الأول؛ فإنها أجناس مرئية فناسب الأمر بالإعادة، فاختلفا من هذه الناحية أيضاً. فإن قيل: إذا كان الأمر كما ذكرت " فما فائدة الأمر باتخاذ السترة؟! فأقول: الأمر تعبدي محض، وسبب شرعي غير معقول المعنى للمحافظة على صحة الصلاة في الحديث الأول، وسلامتها من وسوسة الشيطان وتعريضه إياها للفساد، أو على الأقل لنقص الخشوع فيها في الحديث الآخر.
وأيضاً؛ فإن مما يؤكد بطلان ذلك التنظير وفساده: أنه لا يجعل لذكر الأنواع الثلاثة معنى، بل يجعله لغواً، وهذا مما يتنزه عنه كلام من هو أفصح من نطق بالضاد، إذ لا فرق- من حيث شَغلُ البال عن الخشوع- بين أن يكون المار رجلاً أو امرأة، وبين أن تكون امرأة حائضاً (أي: بالغة) وبين أن تكون غير بالغة، كما لا فرق بين أن يكون حماراً أو بغلاً، كلباً أو هراً، كلباً أسود أو غيره؛ إذ كل ذلك يشغل! وسواء كان المرور بين المصلي والسترة أو من ورائها بعيداً عنها أو محتكاً بها! بل لا فرق في ذلك كله بين اتخاذ السترة وتركها؛ إذ الفساد المدعى أو انشغال البال حاصل في كل هذه الأحوال. وإن مما لا شك فيه أن ما لزم منه باطل فهو باطل، فكيف بما لزم منه بواطيل من التسوية بين ما يرى وما لا يرى في الحكم، وإلغاء الفرق بين الأجناس المذكورة في الحديث وما لم يذكر فيه، وإلغاء الأمر بالسترة من أصله؟! ولذلك قلت في مطلع الرد على كلام الإمام: "إنه يشبه كلام المعطلة.. ".
قلت هذا؛ وأنا أعرف علمه وفضله وقدره، ولكن قدر كلام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعظم عندي من أي شخص بعده، فكن رجلاً يعرف الرجال بالحق، وليس يعرف الحق بالرجال. والله المستعان. ))اهـقال مقيده عفا الله : وهذا ملخص لأقوال الائمة في ما يقطع صلاة المرء :*-       * الذين قالوا يقطع الصلاة المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود فمرادهم أنه لو مر شيء من ذلك بين المصلي وسترته فإن صلاته بطلت وصارت فاسدة وعليه أن يستأنف صلاته فيعيدها من جديد .
وأما الجمهور فإنهم فريقان  :Smile:  فريق حمل القطع على ظاهره ثم قال الحديث منسوخ 
) وفريق تأوّل القطع بأنه تقليل الثواب  والاجر.

ففي سبل السلام للصنعاني :
(( وعن " أبي ذر " .... قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : [يقطع صلاة المرء المسلم] أي يفسدها أو يقلل ثوابها [ إذا لم يكن بين يديه مثل مؤخرة الرحل ] أي مثلا ، وإلا فقد أجزأ السهم كما عرفت [ المرأة ] هو فاعل يقطع : أي مرور المرأة [ والحمار والكلب الأسود ] ..... الحديث دليل على أنه يقطع صلاة من لا سترة له مرور هذه المذكورات ، وظاهر القطع الإبطال .)) ا ه






قول ابن دقيق العيد في الإحكام :
فالأكثرون من الفقهاء على أنه لا تفسد الصلاة بمرور شيء بين يدي المصلي . ووردت أحاديث معارضة لذلك فمنها : ما دل على انقطاع الصلاة بمرور الكلب والمرأة والحمار . ومنها : ما دل على انقطاعها بمرور الكلب الأسود والمرأة والحمار . وهذان صحيحان . ومنها ما دل على انقطاعها بمرور الكلب الأسود والمرأة والحمار واليهودي والنصراني والمجوسي والخنزير . وهذا ضعيف . ... إلى قوله : وهذه العبارة التي حكيناها عنه - أي عبارة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل- أجود مما دل عليه كلام الأثرم من جزم القول عن أحمد بأنه لا يقطع المرأة والحمار . وإنما كان كذلك : لأن جزم القول به يتوقف على أمرين : أحدهما : أن يتبين تأخر المقتضي لعدم الفساد على المقتضي للفساد . وفي ذلك عسر عند المبالغة في التحقيق ...اهـ 
.) قال صاحب تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق :
قال في جامع شمس الأئمة وغيره عند أهل الظاهر تفسد الصلاة بمرور المرأة بين يديه لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام { تقطع الصلاة المرأة والكلب والحمار } وفي الكافي عند أهل العراق تفسد بمرور الكلب والمرأة والحمار.اهـ 
) قال النووي في المجموع :
إذا صلى إلى سترة فمر بينه وبينها رجل أو امرأة أو صبي أو كافر أو كلب أسود أو حمار أو غيرها من الدواب لا تبطل صلاته عندنا قال الشيخ أبو حامد والأصحاب : وبه قال عامة أهل العلم إلا الحسن البصري فإنه قال : " تبطل بمرور المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود " وقال أحمد وإسحاق " تبطل بمرور الكلب الأسود فقط " واحتج للحسن ولهما في الكلب بحديث عبد الله بن الصامت عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه.. اهـ
) جاء في متن الإقناع وشرحه كشاف القناع :
( وإن مر بينه ) أي المصلي ( وبينها ) أي سترته كلب أسود بهيم ( أو لم تكن له سترة فمر بين يديه قريبا ) منه ( كقربه من السترة ) أي ثلاثة أذرع فأقل من قدميه ( كلب أسود بهيم ، وهو ما لا لون فيه سوى السواد بطلت صلاته ) ا ه
واحتج من قال لا يقطع الصلاة شيء بأدلة من أهمها ما يلي : 

1. عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « لاَ يَقْطَعُ الصَّلاَةَ شَىْءٌ وَادْرَءُوا مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْطَانٌ ».رواه أبو داود وضعفه الألباني ونقل تضعيفه عن النووي وابن حجر في صفة الصلاة وقد رد الألباني في الضعيفة على من قال أن لهذا الحديث طرق يشد بعضها بعضاً . انظر الضعيفة رقم الحديث 5660ص363
2. عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّهُ ذُكِرَ عِنْدَهَا مَا يَقْطَعُ الصَّلاَةَ فَقَالُوا يَقْطَعُهَا الْكَلْبُ وَالْحِمَارُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ قَالَتْ قَدْ جَعَلْتُمُونَا كِلاَبًا لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ - يُصَلِّي وَإِنِّي لَبَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْقِبْلَةِ وَأَنَا مُضْطَجِعَةٌ عَلَى السَّرِيرِ فَتَكُونُ لِي الْحَاجَةُ فَأَكْرَهُ أَنْ أَسْتَقْبِلَهُ فَأَنْسَلُّ انْسِلاَلاً. متفق عليه 
3. عَنْ أَبِى الصَّهْبَاءِ قَالَ تَذَاكَرْنَا مَا يَقْطَعُ الصَّلاَةَ عِنْدَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فَقَالَ جِئْتُ أَنَا وَغُلاَمٌ مِنْ بَنِى عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يُصَلِّى فَنَزَلَ وَنَزَلْتُ وَتَرَكْنَا الْحِمَارَ أَمَامَ الصَّفِّ فَمَا بَالاَهُ وَجَاءَتْ جَارِيَتَانِ مِنْ بَنِى عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ فَدَخَلَتَا بَيْنَ الصَّفِّ فَمَا بَالَى ذَلِكَ.رواه أبو داود والترمذي نحوه وصححه الألباني وليس فيه مرورهم من أمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
4. عن سالم بن عبد الله أن عبد الله بن عمر كان يقول :لا يقطع الصلاة شيء مما يمر بين يدي المصلي رواه مالك في الموطأ وسنده صحيح 
ولهم غير هذا من الأدلة كلها تدور في معنى ما ذكرته وجميعها لا تقوى على معارضة أدلة قطع الصلاة والله أعلم 
قال النووي رحمه الله في " شرح مسلم " ( 4/227 ) : 
و قال مالك وأبو حنيفة و الشافعي رضي الله عنهم و جمهور العلماء من السلف و الخلف : لا تبطل الصلاة بمرور شيء من هؤلاء و لا من غيرهم ، و تأول هؤلاء هذا الحديث على أن المراد بالقطع نقص الصلاة لشغل القلب بهذه الأشياء و ليس المراد إبطالها.اهـ
-        *** قال الشيخ المفضال عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان في كتابه النفيس منحة العلام في شرح بلوغ المرام (( .......والمراد بقطع الصلاة: فسادها وإبطالها، وهذا قول جماعة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم منهم: أبو هريرة وأنس وابن عباس ـ في رواية عنه ـ وبه قال الحسن البصري، وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد، حكاها المرداوي واختارها المجد، ورجحها الشارح عبد الرحمن بن قدامة، ومال إليها الموفَّق، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وتلميذه ابن القيم، قال المرداوي: (وهو الصواب). والقول الثاني: أن هذه الأشياء وغيرها لا تقطع الصلاة ولا تبطلها، إنما المراد بأحاديث القطع: نقص الصلاة، لشغل القلب بهذه الأشياء، وهو قول مالك، وأبي حنيفة، والشافعي، ورواية عن أحمد.واستدلوا بحديث أبي سعيد الآتي في آخر الباب: (لا يقطع الصلاة شيء)، وهو حديث ضعيف، لا تقوم به حجة، كما سيأتي إن شاء الله. والراجح ـ والله أعلم ـ القول الأول، وهو أن هذه الثلاثة المذكورة تقطع الصلاة وتفسدها، لما يلي:
1 ـ أن أحاديث القطع أقوى من دليل عدم القطع، فإن دليل عدم القطع ضعيف، والضعيف ليس بحجة في الأحكام الشرعية.
2 ـ أنه ورد حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه بلفظ: (تعاد الصلاة من ممر الحمار والمرأة والكلب الأسود) ، فهذا نص صحيح صريح لا مطمع لأحد في ردّه.
3 ـ أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وسلف الأمة أدرى منا بفهم نصوص الشرع ومعرفة مقاصده، فقد ورد عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني قال: كنت أصلي إلى جنب ابن عمر فدخل بيني وبينه ـ يريد جرواً ـ فمرَّ بين يديه، فقال لي ابن عمر: أما أنت فأعد الصلاة، وأما أنا فلا أعيد؛ لأنه لم يمر بين يدي، وفي رواية: أن جرواً مرَّ بين يدي ابن عمر فقطع عليه صلاته. والجرو: بكسر الجيم وضمها: ولد الكلب والسباع.)) ا ه.
-        قلت : والمتوجه في هذه المسألة هو قطع الصلاة بمرور المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود 
-        قلت : ويجاب عن حديث عائشة المتفق عليه بأنه يفرق بين المار واللابث وقد كانت عائشة قارة ولم تكن مارة وقد أشار إلى هذا الإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله في صحيحه .
-        قلت : لكن الطفلة التي لم تبلغ لا تبطل الصلاة لما يلي :. لحديث ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ مرفوعا « يَقْطَعُ الصَّلاَةَ الْمَرْأَةُ الْحَائِضُ وَالْكَلْبُ ». رواه أبو داود وصححه الألباني بل قال على شرط البخاري قال السندي رحمه الله تعالى :" يحتمل أن المراد : من بلغت سن المحيض ؛ أي : البالغة ، وعلى هذا فالصغيرة لا تقطع . اهـ. عن قتادة قال : قلت لجابر بن زيد ما يقطع الصلاة قال كان بن عباس يقول المرأة الحائض والكلب رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني .
-         قلت :والمرأة تقطع صلاة المرأة إن لم يكن بين يديها سترة . للعموم الادلة ( والنساء شقائق الرجال ) ولم يأتي تخصيص بالرجال فقط والله اعلم .
-        *والله أعلم .**


*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الإمام الحافظ  ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :**-       * *وهم* *المحدث الشيخ وصي الله محمد عباس حفظه الله** :**في الحديث الذي اخرجه الحاكم ( 3/167) – والسياق له – ومن طريقه البيهقي في الدلائل (6/76) واحمد في المسند (2/315) – والزيادة له – وابنه عبدالله في زوائده على ( فضائل الصحابة ) لابيه (2/785/1401) – والزيادة الاخيرة له – والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (3/45/2659) والعقيلي في الضعفاء (4/9) وابن عدي في الكامل (6/81) كلهم من طريق كامل بن العلاءعن ابي صالح عن ابي هريرة قال : ( كنا نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العشاء فإذا سجد وثب الحسن والحسين على ظهره وإذا رفع رأسه أخذهما بيده من خلفه أخذا رفيقا فوضعهما وضعا رفيقا فإذا عاد عادا فلما صلى وضعهما على فخذيه واحدا ههنا قال ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه : فجئته فقلت : يا رسول الله ! ألا أذهب بهما إلى أمهما ؟ قال , فبرقت برقة , فقال : الحقا بأمكما . فما زالا يمشيان في ضوئهما حتى دخلا إلى أمهما ).**قال الحاكم رحمه الله :**صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي !**قال الألباني رحمه الله :**( إنما هو حسن للخلاف المعروف في كامل بن العلاء وقال فيه الحافظ رحمه الله : صدوق يخطئء. فهو وسط وقد أشار إلى هذا الذهبي رحمه الله في الكاشف بقوله : ( وثقه ابن معين وقال فيه : ليس بالقوي ) فمثل هذا يمشى حديثه إلا اذا تبين خطؤه )ا* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :**-       * *وقد توبع بما لايفيد فرواه موسى بن عثمان الحضرمي عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح به مختصرا .**-       * *أخرجه البزار في مسنده (3/227/2629- كشف الأستار ) وقال رحمه الله :  ( لا نعلم رواه عن الأعمش عن ابي صالح عن ابي هريرة إلا موسى بن عثمان , وإنما يعرف من حديث كامل عن أبي صالح )* *-       * *قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله : موسى بن عثمان : متروك* *-       * *قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع (9/181): ( رواه أحمد والبزار باختصار وقال : ( في ليلة مظلمة ) ورجال أحمد ثقات* *-       * *ومن طريق موسى بن عثمان هذا :أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل (الدلائل ) ( ص:494), لكن سقط من إسناده : ( عن أبي صالح ) , ولا أدري أهو من الناسخ أو الطابع , أم الرواية هكذا وقعت له ؟ والأقرب الأول , فقد رأيت الحديث في ( العلل المتناهية ) لابن الجوزي ( 1/256/415) رواه من طريق الدارقطني عن موسى بن عثمان هذا عن ابي صالح به وأعله بموسى .**ق**قال الألباني رحمه الله :**-       * *لقد اقتصر ابن الجوزي على ذكر هذه الطريق الواهية (1/256/415) وفاتته طريق كامل بن العلاء الجيدة !**-       * *لم ينتبه ألاخ الفاضل وصي الله عباس في تعليقه على كتاب (الفضائل ) لسقوط ( أبي صالح ) من إسناد أبي نعيم مع أنه عزاه إلى ( علل الدارقطني ) وابن الجوزي , وهو ثابت فيه !**-       * *لم يفصح – الشيخ وصي الله عباس – عن ضعف الحضرمي الشديد واكتفى بقوله أنهما ضعفاه بموسى !**-       * *قال الشيخ الفاضل – وصي الله عباس – بعدما حسن إسناد  (الفضائل )  من طريق كامل بن العلاء : ( وأخرجه أحمد (2/513) بإسنادين صحيحين والحاكم .. والطبراني كلاهما من طريق كامل بن العلاء )!* *-       * *وقد غاير بين اسناد أحمد وإسناد من ذكر بعده وهو واحد ! مداره على كامل .**-       * *وأسوا منه : انه زعم ان لآحمد فيه إسنادين – وصحيحين !! وهذا وهم فاحش من مثله , فأنه عند أحمد من طريق كامل فقط وفي الموضع الذي اشار إليه* *-       * *رأيت الحافظ ابن حجر قد أشار في أطراف المسند (7/215/9282) إلى وحدة إلإسناد فقال ( عن الأسود بن عامر  , وأبي المنذر وأبي أحمد , ثلاثتهم عن كامل أبي العلاء عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة )* *-       * *وهذه القصة قد وردت بألفاظ أخرى مطولا ومختصراً وقد ذكرتها في ( صفة الصلاة ) ( ص:148) .**قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :**-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله وغفر له في السلسلة الضعيفة (12/426) :(**"**إن الأحاديث المروية في كتاب " فضائل الصحابة " للإمام**أحمد ثلاثة أنواع** :**
**الأول : من**رواية أبي بكر القطيعي عن عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد عن أبيه** .**
**الثاني : من رواية القطيعي**عن عبد الله بن أحمد عن شيوخه غير أبيه** .**
**الثالث : من رواية القطيعي عن**شيوخه غير عبد الله بن أحمد** .**
**ومن لا علم عنده**بالأسانيد وطبقات الرواة يتوهم من مجرد رؤيته الحديث في**
**كتاب " الفضائل " أنه من**رواية أحمد ! وليس كذلك . فينبغي التنبه لهذا حتى** لاينسب للإمام أحمد من الحديث ما لم يروه فيساء إليه ).**
**-* *قال أبوالعباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( منهاج السنة ) (5/23)**:
((**وَأَحْمَدُ قَدْ صَنَّفَ كِتَابًا فِي**فَضَائِلِ الصَّحَابَةِ ذَكَرَ فِيهِ فَضْلَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ وَعُثْمَانَ**وَعَلِيٍّ وَجَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ، وَذَكَرَ فِيهِ مَا رُوِيَ فِي ذَلِكَ**مِنْ صَحِيحٍ وَضَعِيفٍ لِلتَّعْرِيفِ بِذَلِكَ، وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ مَا رَوَاهُ**يَكُونُ صَحِيحًا. ثُمَّ إِنَّ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ زِيَادَاتٍ مِنْ رِوَايَاتِ**ابْنِهِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، وَزِيَادَاتٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ الْقَطِيعِيِّ عَنْ**شُيُوخِهِ**.**وَهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَاتُ الَّتِي زَادَهَا الْقَطِيعِيُّ غَالِبُهَا**كَذِبٌ**كَمَا سَيَأْتِي ذِكْرُ بَعْضِهَا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ، وَشُيُوخُ**الْقَطِيعِيِّ يَرْوُونَ عَمَّنْ فِي طَبَقَةِ أَحْمَدَ. وَهَؤُلَاءِ الرَّافِضَةُ**جُهَّالٌ، إِذَا رَأَوْا فِيهِ حَدِيثًا ظَنُّوا أَنَّ الْقَائِلَ لِذَلِكَ**أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ. وَيَكُونُ الْقَائِلُ لِذَلِكَ هُوَ الْقَطِيعِيَّ،**وَذَاكَ الرَّجُلُ مِنْ شُيُوخِ الْقَطِيعِيِّ الَّذِينَ يَرْوُونَ عَمَّنْ فِي**طَبَقَةِ أَحْمَدَ**.**-       * *وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في* *في منهاج السنة النبوية :**(وَأَمَّا كُتُبُ الْفَضَائِلِ فَيَرْوِي مَا سَمِعَهُ مِنْ شُيُوخِهِ، سَوَاءٌ**كَانَ صَحِيحًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقْصِدْ أَنْ لَا يَرْوِي فِي**ذَلِكَ إِلَّا مَا ثَبَتَ عِنْدَهُ. ثُمَّ زَادَ ابْنُ أَحْمَدَ زِيَادَاتٍ،**وَزَادَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْقَطِيعِيُّ زِيَادَاتٍ. وَفِي زِيَادَاتِ الْقَطِيعِيِّ**زِيَادَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذِبٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ، فَظَنَّ الْجَاهِلُ أَنَّ تِلْكَ مِنْ**رِوَايَةِ أَحْمَدَ، وَأَنَّهُ رَوَاهَا فِي الْمُسْنَدِ. وَهَذَا خَطَأٌ قَبِيحٌ** .* *(ج 7ص97**(

**فَهَذَا الْقَطِيعِيُّ يَرْوِي عَنْ شُيُوخِهِ زِيَادَاتٍ، وَكَثِيرٌ**مِنْهَا كَذِبٌ مَوْضُوعٌ. وَهَؤُلَاءِ قَدْ وَقَعَ لَهُمْ هَذَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَمْ**يَنْظُرُوا مَا فِيهِ مِنْ فَضَائِلِ سَائِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ، بَلِ اقْتَصَرُوا عَلَى**مَا فِيهِ مِنْ فَضَائِلِ عَلِيٍّ ، وَكُلَّمَا زَادَ حَدِيثًا ظَنُّوا أَنَّ**الْقَائِلَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ، فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْرِفُونَ**الرِّجَالَ وَطَبَقَاتِهِمْ  ، وَأَنَّ شُيُوخَ الْقَطِيعِيِّ يَمْتَنِعُ أَنْ**يَرْوِيَ أَحْمَدُ عَنْهُمْ شَيْئًا. (ج 7ص98**(

**أَحْمَدُ لَهُ الْمُسْنَدُ**الْمَشْهُورُ، وَلَهُ كِتَابٌ مَشْهُورٌ فِي " فَضَائِلِ الصَّحَابَةِ " رَوَى**فِيهِ أَحَادِيثَ لَا يَرْوِيهَا فِي الْمُسْنَدِ لِمَا فِيهَا مِنَ الضَّعْفِ** ;* *لِكَوْنِهَا لَا تَصْلُحُ أَنْ تُرْوَى فِي الْمُسْنَدِ ; لِكَوْنِهَا مَرَاسِيلَ**أَوْ ضِعَافًا ، بِغَيْرِ الْإِرْسَالِ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ هَذَا الْكِتَابَ زَادَ فِيهِ**ابْنُهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ زِيَادَاتٍ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَطِيعِيَّ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ**عَنِ ابْنِهِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ - زَادَ عَنْ شُيُوخِهِ زِيَادَاتٍ، وَفِيهَا**أَحَادِيثُ مَوْضُوعَةٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ أَهْلِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. وَهَذَا الرَّافِضِيُّ**وَأَمْثَالُهُ مِنْ شُيُوخِ الرَّافِضَةِ جُهَّالٌ، فَهُمْ يَنْقُلُونَ مِنْ هَذَا**الْمُصَنَّفِ فَيَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا رَوَاهُ الْقَطِيعِيُّ، أَوْ عَبْدُ**اللَّهِ قَدْ رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ نَفْسُهُ ، وَلَا يُمَيِّزُونَ بَيْنَ شُيُوخِ**أَحْمَدَ، وَشُيُوخِ الْقَطِيعِيِّ. ج7* */399**-       * *وقد قام الشيخ المحدث وصي الله محمد عباس حفظه بتحقيق* *كتاب ( فضائل الصحابة ) للإمام أحمد بن حنبل في نيل الشهادة العالمية ( الدكتوراه ) .**والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الشيخ المحدث شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :




فيما ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في ( كتاب العلل ) (1/142) من رواية أبي يحيى الحماني عن الثوري عن مسلم أبي فروة الجهني عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب مرفوعا ( كان ّإذا ركع , لو صب على ظهره ماءٌ لاستقر ) 
قال ابن ابي حاتم رحمه الله : 
 ( سمعت أبي يقول : ليس ذكره : ( عن البراء ) بمحفوظ ) 
قال ابن ابي حاتم رحمه الله :
( روى هذا الحديث حسين بن حفص عن سفيان في ( جامعه الكبير) : عن مسلم الجهني عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .......... مرسل , وروى عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن الثوري عن مسلم الجهني عن عبد الرحمن بن ابي ليلى عن رسو ل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم )


قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        ( إسناد مرسل صحيح ) , لاتفاق الثقتين على روايته عن الثوري عن مسلم الجهني عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى .
-        ومسلم : هو ابن سالم النهدي أبو فروة الأصغر الكوفي الجهني , ثقة من رجال الشيخين .
-        وقد توبع سفيان فقال أبو داود في المراسيل (95/43) : حدثنا حفص بن عمر : حدثنا شعبة , عن أبي فروة به .

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

-        وقد ظن المعلق على ( المراسيل ) أن أبا فروة هذا هو عروة بن الحارث الهمداني وهو أبو فروة الأكبر وهو ثقة أيضا من رجال الشيخين وهو في هذا الظن معذور لأنه قد شارك أبا فروة الأصغر في الرواية عن أبي ليلى وفي رواية الثوري عنه , لكن رواية ابن أبي حاتم التي فيها ( مسلم الجهني ) هي التي كشفت عن هوية ( أبي فروة ) هذا .
-        ثم إن أبا يحيى الحماني الذي اسنده عن البراء , متكلم فيه من قبل حفظه مع أنه من رجال الشيخين , ووثقه ابن معين وغيره وضعفه آخرون فقال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : ( صدوق يخطئ) .
-        ولذلك رجح ابو حاتم رحمه الله المرسل على إسناده أياه عن البراء لكن يبدو انه لم يتفرد به فقال  عبد الله بن أحمد في ( زوائد المسند ) (1/123) : وجدت في كتاب أبي قال : أخبرت عن سنان بن هارون : ثنا بيان بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ركع , لو وضع قدح من ماء على ظهره لم يهراق ) .
-        وأخرجه بحشل في تاريخ واسط ( 247) قال : ثنا مصعب بن عبد الله بن مصعب به . قال الألباني رحمه الله عقبه : ( إسناد حسن ) .
-        قال الألباني رحمه الله : على ان للحديث شواهد أحدها في ( ابن ماجه وسائرها عند الطبراني وغيره , كنت قد قويته في ( أصل صفة الصلاة ) اعتمادا على تخريج الهيثمي والحافظ إياها وأشرت إلى ذلك في صفة الصلاة ) أخرجه الهيثمي من طريق عن ابن عباس ووثق رجاله وضعف الحافظ اسناده ومن حديث أبي برزة ووثق رجاله وحسن اسناده الحافظ ومن حديث علي – ضعفه الدارقطني – ومن حديث انس وضعفا اسناده .والله اعلم .
-        قال رحمه الله : ولما يسر الله لبعضهم طبع المصادر لم يعد يناسب اصول التخريج الاعتماد فيه على العازين دون الرجوع مباشرة إليهمت وبخاصة ان هناك تناقضا بين الشيخ وتلميذه – كما رأيت – ومن ذلك فقد صار لزاما على ان استقي مباشرة منها واًدر الحكم على اسانيدها تجاوبا مع الحكمة القائلة : ( ومن ورد البحر استقل السواقيا ) .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-        أبو فروة الأصغر هو : مسلم بن سالم النهدي ، أبو فروة  الأصغر الكوفي ، ويقال له الجهني لنزوله فيهم ، مشهور بكنيته ، صدوق ، من السادسة 0 خ م د س ق 
 أخرج له البخاري ، ومسلم ، وأبو داود ، والنسائي ، وابن ماجة ) ( طبقة عاصروا من رأى الواحد والاثنين من الصحابة) ( توفي بعد المائة ) , روى له الجماعة سوى الترمذي رحمهم الله .قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في فتح الباري في شرحه على حديث برقم (1946): (باب الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهما مشتبهات )) ذكر فيه حديث النعمان بن بشير بلفظ الترجمة وزيادة ، فأورده من طريقين عن الشعبي عنه ، والثانية من طريقين عن أبي فروة عن الشعبي ، فأورده أولا من طريق عبد الله بن عون عن الشعبي ، ثم من طريق ابن عيينة عن أبي فروة عن الشعبي صرح تارة بالتحديث لابن عيينة عن أبي فروة وثانيا بالتصريح بسماع أبي فروة من الشعبي وبسماع الشعبي من النعمان على المنبر وبسماع النعمان من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم ساقه المصنف من طريق سفيان وهو الثوري [ ص: 341 ] عن أبي فروة وساقه على لفظه كما صرح بذلك أبو نعيم في " المستخرج " وأما لفظ ابن عيينة فقد أخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه والإسماعيلي من طريقه ولفظه : حلال بين وحرام بين ومشتبهات بين ذلك فذكره ، وفي آخره : ولكل ملك حمى وحمى الله في الأرض معاصيه ، وأما لفظ ابن عون فأخرجه أبو داود والنسائي وغيرهما بلفظ : " إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات - وأحيانا يقول مشتبهة - وسأضرب لكم في ذلك مثلا : إن الله حمى حمى ، وإن حمى الله ما حرم ، وأنه من يرع حول الحمى يوشك أن يخالطه ، وأنه من يخالط الريبة يوشك أن يجسر " . وأبو فروة المذكور هو الأكبر واسمه عروة بن الحارث الهمداني الكوفي ، ولهم أبو فروة الأصغر الجهني الكوفي واسمه مسلم بن سالم ما له في البخاري سوى حديث واحد في  احاديث الانبياء 
-        ابو فروة الأكبر : عروة بن الحارث الهمداني , ثقة من رجال الشيخين وفي تهذيب الكمال للحافظ المزي رحمه الله (20/35) (خ م د س عروة بن الحارث أبو فروة الهمداني الكوفي وهو أبو فروة الأكبر روى عن عامر الشعبي خ م د وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى والقاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق وأبي الضحى مسلم بن صبيح والمغيرة بن سبيع س ويحيى بن وثاب وأبي الأحوص الجشمي وأبي زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير ع خ د س روى عنه جرير بن عبد الحميد خ م د س وسفيان الثوري خ وسفيان بن عيينة خ وسليمان الأعمش وسليمان التيمي وشعبة بن الحجاج وعبيدة بن حميد ومسعر بن كدام وهشيم بن بشير د وأبو إسحاق السبيعي وهو أكبر منه قال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي عن يحيى بن معين ثقة وذكره بن حبان في كتاب الثقات وقال علي بن المديني في ذكر أبي فروة مسلم بن سالم لم يرو عنه جرير بن عبد الحميد شيئا فيما سمعنا منه ولكن روى عن أبي فروة الهمداني يعني هذا وقد روى غيره عن جرير عنهما روى له البخاري مقرونا بغيره ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي. 
-        قلت : وقد فرق بينهما جمع من المحققين  ومنهم الحافظ علي بن المديني  والحافظ ابن حجر والمحدث الألباني وغيرهم 
رحمهم الله وأسكنهم فسيح جناته . والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ الفاضل عبد الله الجديع عفا الله عنه :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في "التاريخ " (1/216/679)، والترمذي (8/115/2910 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            8/115/2910      end_of_the_skype_highlighting ) كلاهما بإسناد واحد قالا- والسياق للترمذي- : حدثنا محمد بن بشار: حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي: حدثنا الضحاك بن عثمان عن أيوب بن موسى قال: سمعت محمد ابن كعب القُرَظي قال: سمعت عبدالله بن مسعود يقول: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم
) :. من قرأ حرفا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة , والحسنة بعشر أمثالها , لا أقول : { الم } حرف , ولكن ألف حرف , ولام حرف , وميم حرف ) . 
وقال الترمذي رحمه الله : 


" ويروى هذا الحديث من غير هذا الوجه عن ابن مسعود، ورواه أبو الأحوص عن ابن مسعود؛ رفعه بعضهم، ووقفه بعضهم عن ابن مسعود. قال أبو عيسى: هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

".
وإسناده جيد، رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين؛ غير الضحاك بن عثمان، احتج به مسلم، وهو مختلف فيه، قال الذهبي في "الميزان ":
" صد وق ".
وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":
"صدوق يهم ".
وكأن البخاري أشار إلى هذا بقوله عقب الحديث في ترجمة القرظي:
"لا أدري حفظه أم لا؟ ".
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
لكن الأصل في مثل هذا المتكلم فيه تمشية حديثه؛ إذا لم يتبين وهمه فيه كما هنا " وإلا لزم التوقف عن قبوله حديث كثير من رواة البخاري الذين يتكلم فيه بعض الحفاظ كأبي بكر بن عياش ونحوه، ولذلك رأينا تلميذه الترمذي قد قوّى هذا الحديث، وأقره جماعة من الحفاظ ، منهم المنذري في "الترغيب " (2/205)، وابن تيمية في "الفتاوى" (12/13 و 23/282) وغيرهم- لو تتبع- كثير، مثل الضياءالمقدسي كما كنت نقلته من جزء له في "الصحيحة".
وخالفه موسى بن عبيدة فقال : حدثنا محمد بن كعب عن عوف بن مالك الأشجعي مرفوعاً به نحوه.
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف " (10/461/9982)، والطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط " (1/213- 214). وموسى هذا: هو الربذي؛ ضعيف.
وله طريق أخرى من رواية عطاء بن السائب عن أبي الأحوص عن ابن مسعود به مرفوعاً.
أخرجه ابن منده في جزء "الرد على من يقول: (الم ) حرف " (رقم 4 و5 و 6)
من طريق حماد بن زيد وسفيان الثوري وغيرهما عنه " وهما رويا عنه قبل الاختلاط، فهو إسناد صحيح، وقد كنت خرجت قديماً رواية سفيان في "الصحيحة" (660) من رواية الخطيب، والآن وجدتها من رواية ابن منده أيضاً عنه وعن حماد في كتابه المذكور تحقيق الأخ الباحث المحقق عبدالله الجديع.
لكني رأيته قد ذهب إلى إعلال هذين الطريقين الصحيحين وغيرهما مما رواه
ابن منده وغيره- بالوقف- بحجة أن أكثر الطرق الصحيحة عن ابن مسعود هي
موقوفة، ولست أشك في أصحية كثير من الطرق الموقوفة، وقد ساق بعضها الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (9/139- 140)، ولكني رأيته متكلفاً في نصب التعارض بينها وبين الطرق المرفوعة من جهة، ومغالياً في ادعاء الانقطاع بين محمد بن كعب القرظي وعبدالله بن مسعود من جهة أخرى.
أما التكلف؛ فإني لا أرى أي تعارض بين المرفوعات والموقوفات حتى يصار
إلى ترجيح هذه على تلك؛ ذلك لأن الموقوف هنا في حكم المرفوع؛ لأنه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي كما هو ظاهر، وهذا هو ملحظ الترمذي ومن وافقه حين صححوه، وهم على علم بالطرق الموقوفة دون ريب، وكذلك الحافظ ابن منده الذي أقام جزءه على الطرق المرفوعة، وساق الطرق الكثيرة الموقوفة، فلم يعل تلك بهذه لما ذكرت.
وأما المغالاة؛ فقد تشبث في إثبات الانقطاع المزعوم بقول البخاري المتقدم:
"لا أدري حفظه أم لا؟ "! فقال:
"أراد قوله: سمعت عبدالله ".
وأقول: إن كان أراد ذلك؛ فليس إلا شكاً في السماع، وليس نفياً له، ولو صرح بالنفي؛ فغيره قد أثبته، وأعني به الترمذي، فإن تصحيحه للحديث يستلزم صحة اتصال إسناده كما هو ظاهر، بل قد صرح أبو داود بسماعه منه فقال.
"سمع من علي ومعاوية، وابن مسعود".
ومعلوم من علم الأصول أن المثبت مقدم على النافي، وهذا أمر لا يخفى عليه
إن شاء الله. ولكن لننظر كيف رد الإثبات بطرق ملتوية هزيلة:
لقد نقل عن الترمذي قوله عقب تصحيحه المذكور:
"سمعت قتيبة يقول: بلغني أن محمد بن كعب القرظي ولد في حياة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ".
قلت: ومع أن الترمذي لم يصحح هذا- كيف وهو قد ذكره بلاغاً وهو نقل عن مجهول- " فهو شاذ غير مقبول كما قال (الجديع) نفسه؛ ومع ذلك فهو يقول في قول الترمذي:
"ولعل هذا القول هو عمدته في تصحيح الحديث، ولذا ذكره، ووافق الترمذي
أبو داود في نقله عن قتيبة، لكن في رواية أبي داود:
سمعت قتيبة يقول: "بلغني أنه رأى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ". قلت: واعتمد هذا القول
أبو داود فقال في محمد بن كعب: سمع من علي، ومعاوية، وابن مسعود". فأقول: أما قوله: "ولعل... " إلخ فيقال له: اجعل ( لعل) عند ذاك الكوكب، وكذلك قوله: "واعتمد هذا القول أبو داود... " فهو مثله أو أسوأ؛ لأنه مجرد دعوى لا دليل عليها، فسبيلها أن يضرب بها عرض الحائط، لا سيما وهي في صدد ردّ حقيقة ثابتة، وهي تصريح الراوي الثقة بالسماع، بل واتهام لحافظين من حفاظ الأمة أنهما يصححان الأحاديث بناء على بلاغ منقطع لا يخفى على المبتدئ في هذا العلم ضعفه. وإني- والله- لأعجب من جرأة هذا الباحث على مثل هذه الدعوى الهدامة التي لم يسبق إليها، وليس هذا فقط، بل ولا يقيم وزناً لبعض الأقوال التي تؤيد الاتصال من بعض الحفاظ من أئمة الجرح والتعديل المطلعين على أقوال الحفاظ السابقين من الناقدين، كالحافظ العسقلاني الذي رد البلاع الذي تقدم عن قتيبة بقوله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع 

لاحقيقة له ".
ومع ذلك؛ فإنه لم يرد قول أبي داود الصريح بسماع القرظي من ابن مسعود والآخرين معه، بل إنه أشار إشارة قوية إلى تمريض القول المخالف له؛ فإنه لما ذكر في مطلع ترجمته جماعة من الصحابة الذين روى عنهم، وفيهم هؤلاء الثلاثة؛ عقب على ذلك بقوله:
"يقال: إن الجميع مرسل ".
وهو قول الحافظ المزي في "تهذيبه "، ولذلك رأيت الحافظ العلائي في "جامع التحصيل " (ص 329) يعقب على قول أبي داود الصريح بالسماع بقوله:
"وهذا هو الصحيح... "
ثم احتج له بهذا الحديث، مشيراً إلى صحته، ومبطلاً لقول من قد يقول بانقطاع إسناده!
ويخطر في البال أن المخالف شعر أن ما تشبث به لا يكفي لإثبات الانقطاع، فلجأ إلى شيء بديع لم يتنبه له أولئك الحفاظ! ألا وهو الاحتجاج بما ذكروه من تاريخ ولادة (محمد بن كعب القرظي)، وهو سنة (40) على أكثر ما قيل، وما ذكروه في وفاة ابن مسعود، وهي سنة (33) على أكثر الأقوال؛ وعليه قال (ص 99):
"وأي ذلك كان الصواب؛ فإنه ولد قطعاً بعد موت ابن مسعود"!
قال الألباني رحمه الله 
: أثبت العرش ثم انقش؛ فإن الأقوال التي قيلت في تاريخ ولادته هي أقوال معلقة لا زمام لها ولا خطام، فالاعتماد عليها فاسد الاعتبار في مثل هذا المجال، وأتعجب منه! لقد رد قول قتيبة: بلغني.. المتقدم بأنه عن مجهول فهو شاذ غير مقبول، رده لأنه يثبت اتصال سند الحديث الذي رفضه، والآن تشبث بالتاريخ الذي لا سند له؛ لأنه يؤيد الانقطاع الذي زعمه!! وأعل به رواية الثقة
الذي قال عن محمد بن كعب: سمعت عبدالله بن مسعود... فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار!
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

لقد ذكرني صنيع هذا الباحث بما فعله بعض الحنفية بحديث أبي هريرة الصحيح: صلى بنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الظهر أو العصر، فسلم في ركعتين...- الحديث- وفيه قصة ذي اليدين وإتمامه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصلاة بعد قوله: "أصدق ذو اليدين؛ ". متفق عليه، وهو مخرج في "صحيح أبي داود" (923). فأعله بعض الحنفية انتصاراً لمذهبه بقول الزهري: إن صاحب القصة- يعني: ذا اليدين- استشهد ببدر، وأبو هريرة أسلم عام خيبر. فأعل الصحيح بقول الزهري المعضل، فهذا كذاك! انظر "فتح الباري " (3/96 (
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- فكما ترى ان الحديث صححه جمع من المحققين المحدثين ومنهم البخاري وتلميذه الترمذي والمنذري وابن تيمية والضياء المقدسي وابن حجر رحمهم الله وأسكنهم فسيح جناته إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء .
- وللشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع – عفا الله عنه – بعض المؤلفات المخالفة لمنهج أهل السنة والجماعة وقد رد عليه جمع من المشايخ الفضلاء –رفع الله قدرهم – ومنهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في كتاب له.
- ومن ضمن سلسلة الردود على الشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع – عفا الله عنه - اتحاف القاري بالرد على مبيح الموسيقى والأغاني ( رد علمي مؤصل على الجديع ). 
تأليف/ أ. النميري بن محمد الصبار. وأشراف/ د. ناصر بن يحي الحنيني. 
وقد قدم له، وعلق عليه تعليقات نفيسة فضيلة المحدث العلامة / عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السعد حفظه الله .
- وللشيخ عبد الله رمضان موسى – حفظه الله – في كتابه ( خلاصة الرد على القرضاوي والجديع والثقفي ) ردا علميا رصينا على الفاضل الجديع والدكتور القرضاوي والدكتور سالم الثقفي والدكتور محمد المرعشلي الذي قدم له الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي – هداهم الله وعفا عنهم -.كما يسميهم المحدث الألباني رحمه الله ( دكتاترة العصر وفخره ) -هداهم الله -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته
*
*-       * *وهم الشيخ المحقق حسين سليم أسد الداراني حفظه الله :


*






*في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط ( 6/389/5828) والمعجم الصغير (199) : حدثنا محمد بن الحسين أبو حصين القاضي : قال : حدثنا عون ابن سلام قال : حدثنا عيسى بن عبد الرحمن السلمي عن السدي عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي قال : قالت لي ا مسلمة : أيسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بينكم على المنابر ؟ قلت : سبحان الله ! وأنى يسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! قالت : أليس يسب علي بن أبي طالب ومن يحبه ؟ وأشهد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحبه !*

*قال الطبراني رحمه الله :*
* ( لم يروه عن السدي إلا عيسى )*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* ( ومن طريقه أخرجه أبو يعلى في مسنده ( 12/444) والطبراني في الكبير ( 23/323/738) من طرق اخرى عن عيسى به* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* ( إسناد جيد ورجاله كلهم ثقات وفي السدي – واسمه إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن – كلام يسير لا يضر وهو من رجال مسلم ).*

*وقال رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه :*
*-       * *وأما إعلال المعلق على( المسند* ) بقوله :*
*( رجاله ثقات إلا أنه – عندي – منقطع ما علمت رواية لإسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السدي عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي فيما أطلعت عليه . والله أعلم ) !*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* ( وهذا من أسمج  ما رأيت من كلامه لإان السدي تابعي روى عن أنس في ( صحيح مسلم ) وراى جماعة من الصحابة مثل الحسن بن علي وعبد الله بن عمر وابي سعيد وابي هريرة كما في ( تهذيب المزي ) يضاف الى ذلك ان السدي لم يرم بالتدليس فيكتفى في مثله بالمعاصرة كما هو مذهب جمهور الحفاظ الأئمة فلعله جنح به القلم إلى مذهب البخاري في صحيحه ) الذي يشترط اللقاء وعدم الاكتفاء بالمعاصرة وما أظنه يتبناه وإلا انهار مئات التصحيحات والتحسينات التي قررها ويغلب عليه التساهل في الكثير منها وبخاصة ما كان فيها من الرواة ممن لم يوثقهم أحد غير ابن حبان وهو لا يشترط اللقاء !*

*وقال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* وقال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*لفتة مهمة :*
*-       * * ومحمد بن الحسين شيخ الطبراني , مما فات على صاحبنا الشيخ الأنصاري رحمه الله ان يترجم له في كتابه النافع ( بلغة القاصي والداني ) وقد ترجم له الخطيب (2/129) ترجمة حسنة وأنه روى عنه جماعة من الحفاظ وفاته الطبراني ثم قال : ( وكان فهما صنف المسند ) وقال الدارقطني : كان ثقة . وقال ابراهيم بن إسحاق الصواف : ابو حصين صدوق , معروف بالطلب , ثقة . مات سنة (296)).*
*-       * *وقد تابع السدي : ابو اسحاق السبيعي رواه فطر بن خليفة عنه عن ابي عبدالله الجدلي .... فذكره  ) اخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 23/322/737)  ورجاله ثقات على الكلام المعروف في ابي اسحاق وقد اختلف عليه في سنده ومتنه فرواه بعضه عنه بلفظ* *:** ( من سب عليا فقد سبني ومن سبني سبه الله ) قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( بهذا اللفظ منكر ) ولذا اوردته في الضعيفة (2310) وتعقبت من صححه قلت : ووهمت من تعقبه .*
*-       * *والأحاديث في حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه كثيرة جدا أصحها حديث إعطائه الراية يوم خيبر وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لأعطين الراية رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله ....) رواه جمع من الصحابة في الصحيحين . وفي تخريج الطحاوية (484/713) والله أعلم .*


*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*-       * *نبذة عن الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله :*
*( العالم المحدث* *حماد بن محمد الأنصاري الخزرجي السعدي - نسبة إلى سعد بن عبادة - الصحابي الجليل** - ,* *ولد سنة 1343 هـ ببلدة يقال لها ( تاد مكة ) في مالي بأفريقيا**) و**كانت علامات النجابة باديةُ عليه منذ الصغر , محباً للعلم , حيث نشأ عند عمه الملقب**بالبحر لسعة علمه ودقة فهمه , حيث حفظ القرآن مبكراً وعمره ثمان سنوات** و**وقد اشتهر رحمه الله بحبه للعلم وطلابه**و* *هذا وقد تتلمذ على يديه - رحمه الله - جمع غفير من طلاب العلم والمشايخ , ونذكر**منهم : ( الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين , الشيخ بكر أبو زيد , والشيخ ربيع بن هادي** ,* *والشيخ صالح العبود , والشيخ صالح آل الشيخ , والشيخ علي الفقيهي , والشيخ صالح**السحيمي , والشيخ عطية سالم ( قرأ عليه في النحو ) , والشيخ محمد بن ناصر العجمي من**الكويت , والشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر , والشيخ عمر فلاته , وغيرهم من كبار طلاب العلم** .....**وله مؤلفات جمة في فنون شتى – رحمه الله – وأسكنه فسيح جناته . ومن مؤلفاته :إعلام الزمرة بأحكام الهجرة ( مطبوع ) .- رفع ألأسى عن المظطر الى رمي الجمار بالمساء ( مطبوع ) – عقيدة أبي الحسن الأشعري ( مطبوع ) – إتحاف الخلان بما ورد في ليلة النصف من شعبان ( مطبوع ) وكتابه الماتع النافع ( بلغة القاصي والداني في تراجم شيوخ الطبراني ) ( مطبوع ) . توفي رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى في جمادى الآخرة /1418ه .*
*-       * *ومن المشايج الفضلاء الذين ترجموا لشيوخ الطبراني نذكر بعضا منهم :*
*الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله ( بلغة القاصي والداني )*
*-       * *الشيخ أبو الأشبال أحمد شاغف في كتابه (التعليقات المفيدة على الكتب العديدة ) ذكر جملة من شيوخ الطبراني رحمه الله .*
*-       * *والشيخ أبي الطيب نايف صلاح المنصوري في كتابه ( إرشاد القاصي والداني لتراجم شيوخ الطبراني )* 
*-       * *والشيخ توفيق عبد الله بن مسعود في كتابه * *تحفة الغريب بتراجم. رجال معجمي رجال الطبراني في الأوسط والصغير مما ليس في**التهذيب .*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ الدار قطني رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله  وأسكنه فسيح جناته :*



*في الحديث الذي اخرجه الترمذي (2058) والنسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 872-875) ومن طريقه ابن السني (246/763) وابن ماجه (3850) والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3/338) والأسماء والصفات (ص/55) والأصبهاني في الترغيب (2/728) وأحمد (6/170و 182و183و208) من طرق عن ابن بريدة – وقال بعضهم : عبد الله بن بريدة – عن عائشة قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن علمت أي ليلة القدر , ما أقول فيها ؟ قال : قولي ( وفي رواية تقولين ) : اللهم ! إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني ) .*
*-       * *والسياق للنسائي والترمذي .*

*-       * *قال الترمذي رحمه الله :*
* ( حديث حسن صحيح )* 
*-       * *وأقره المنذري في الترغيب ( 4/144) والنووي في ( الأذكار ) و( المجموع ) ( 6/447) وهو حري بذلك فإن عبدالله بن بريدة ثقة من رجال الشيخين .*
*-       * *وقد أعل بما لا يقدح فقال الدارقطني رحمه الله في سننه (3/233) – وتبعه البيهقي رحمه الله (7/118) في حديث آخر لعبد الله بن بريدة :*
*( لم يسمع من عائشة شيئا )!*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* كذا قالا ! وقد كنت تبعتهما برهة من الدهر في إعلال الحديث المشار بالإنقطاع في رسالتي ( نقد نصوص حديثية ) ( ص/45) والآن  فقد رجعت عنه لا ني تبينت أن النفي المذكور لا يوجد ما يؤيده بل هو مخالف لما استقر عليه الأمر في علم المصطلح ان المعاصرة كافية لاثبات الاتصال بشرط السلامة من التدليس كما حققته في تخريج بعض الأحاديث وعبد الله بن بريدة لم يرم بشئ من التدليس  وقد صح سماعه من ابيه كما حققته في الحديث برقم (2904) وغيره . وتوفي ابوه سنة (63)  بل ثبت انه دخل مع ابيه على معاوية في مسند احمد (5/347) ومعاوية مات سنة (60) وعائشة ماتت سنة (75) – رحمهم الله – فقد عاصرها يقينا ولذلك اخرج له الشيخان روايته عن بعض الصحابة ممن شاركها في سنة وفاتها او قاربها مثل عبد الله بن مغفل وقريب منه سمرة بن جندب مات سنة (58) . بل وذكروه فيمن روى عن عبد الله بن مسعود المتوفى سنة (32) ولم يعلوها بالانقطاع ولعله – لما ذكرت – لم يعرج الحافظ المزي على ذكر القول المذكور إشارة الى توهينه وكذلك الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخه ونحا نحوهما الحافظ العلائي في جامع التحصيل (252/338) فلم يذكره بالارسال الا بروايته عن عمر وهذا ظاهر جدا لانه ولد لثلاث خلون من خلافة عمر .*

*وقال رحمه الله :*
*ومما تقدم من التحقيق ونفي الانقطاع يقال لو لم يكن هناك ما يمكن دعم الحديث به فكيف وثمة امران :*
*أحدهما : ان بعض الرواة سمى ( ابن بريدة ) : سليمان كما وقع عند النسائي ( 500/877) والمستدرك (1/530) من طريق علقمة بن مرثد عنه وقال : ( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ) ووافقه الذهبي وأقره المنذري* 

*لكن تعقبه الحافظ في ( تخريج الاذكار ) – كما قال ابن علان في الفتوحات (4/346) – بقوله : ( وفي ذلك نظر فإن البيهقي جزم في كتاب الطلاق في ( السنن ) أن عبد الله بن بريدة لم يسمع من عائشة ) !*

*قلت الوهم :*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله : * 
*-       * *  سليمان بن بريدة ليس من رجال البخاري وأن الأشهر  - كما نقله ابن علان أيضا من قبل عن الحافظ – أنه عن أخيه ( عبد الله )*
*-       * * ثم إن قوله ( كتاب الطلاق ) سبق قلم وإنما هو ( كتاب النكاح ) .*

*-       * *على ان الإمام أحمد اخرج الحديث (6/258) من الطريق المذكورة دون تسمية ابن بريدة وكذلك رواه الطبراني في ( الدعاء ) (2/1228/916) فيبدو لي ان الحديث حديث عبد الله وأن ذكر( سليمان ) شاذ والله أعلم* 

*-       * *وكان الغرض من ذكر الحديث من روايته دفع الاعلال بالانقطاع لان ( سليمان ) لم يقل فيه أحد ما قالوا في اخيه ولكن ما دام انه لم يصح ذكره فلم يتحقق الغرض .*

*-       * *والأمر الآخر : أنه ثبت عن عائشة أنها قالت : لو علمت أي ليلة ليلة القدر لكان أكثر دعائي فيها أن أسال الله العفو والعافية .*
*   رواه النسائي ( 878) والبيهقي في الشعب (3702) من طريقين عنها ومن الظاهر أنها لا تقول ذلك إلا بتوقيف . والله أعلم .*

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*

*-       * *ونسوق جملة من بعض الاقوال التي ذكرت عن عبد الله بن بريدة  رحمه الله  :*
*-       * *عبد الله بن بريدة ابن الحصيب الحافظ الإمام ، شيخ مرو وقاضيها ، أبو سهل الأسلمي المروزي ، أخو**سليمان بن بريدة ، وكانا توأمين ، ولدا سنة خمس عشرة** . 

**حدث عن أبيه فأكثر ،**وعمران بن الحصين ، وعبد الله بن مغفل المزني ، وأبي موسى ، وعائشة ، وأم سلمة ،**وذلك في السنن . وفي الترمذي أيضا عن أمة ، عن أم سلمة ، وعن عبد الله بن عمرو**السهمي ، وابن عمر ، وسمرة بن جندب ، وأبي هريرة ، وابن عباس ، والمغيرة بن شعبة ،**ومعاوية ، وعبد الله بن مسعود مرسلا ، وعدة ، وعن أبي الأسود الديلي ، وبشير بن كعب**، وحميد بن عبد الرحمن الحميري ، ويحيى بن يعمر ، وحنظلة بن علي ، وطائفة . وكان من**أوعية العلم* *.*
*-       * ثقة من رجال الشيخين .  وثقه يحيى بن معين . وروى إسحاق الكوسج ، عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة ، وكذا قال أبو حاتم والعجلي .
-        قال ابن حبان : ولد ابنا بريدة في السنة الثالثة من خلافة عمر سنة خمس عشرة ، ومات سليمان بن بريدة بمرو ، وهو على القضاء بها سنة خمس ومائة ، وولي أخوه بعده القضاء بها ، فكان على القضاء إلى أن مات سنة خمس عشرة ومائة ، فيكون عمر عبد الله مائة عام ، وأخطأ من زعم أنهما ماتا في يوم واحد . 


أحمد في "مسنده" : حدثنا زيد بن الحباب ، حدثني حسين ، حدثني ابن بريدة قال : دخلت أنا وأبي على معاوية ، فأجلسنا على الفراش ، ثم أكلنا ، ثم شرب معاوية فناول أبي ، ثم قال : ما شربته منذ حرمه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم قال معاوية : كنت أجمل شباب قريش ، وأجوده ثغرا ، وما شيء كنت أجد له لذة -وأنا شاب- أجده غير اللبن ، أو إنسان حسن الحديث يحدثني . 

-        قال الإمام الدارقطني رحمه الله في سننه (3/233) هذه كلها مراسيل ابن بريدة لم يسمع من عائشة شيئا .

-        قال الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله في السنن الكبرى (7/118) : وهذا مرسل ابن بريدة لم يسمع من عائشة .

*-       * *أخرج له الشيخان روايته عن بعض الصحابة ممن شاركهما في سنة وفاتهما او قاربهما لروايته عن جمع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .*

*-       * *وومن أشار إلى إرسال عبد الله بن بريدة عن عائشة الإمام النسائي رحمه الله في السنن الكبرى في عدة روايات (9/323 ط الرسالة ) .*

*-       * *وقد اعله بعض  العلماء المحققين رحمهم الله بأن عبد الله بن بريدة يدخل في بعض الروايات واسطة بينه وبين عائشة رضي الله عنهم .*

*-       * *قال ابن التركماني رحمه الله  في الجوهر النقي: ( وابن بريدة ولد سنة خمس عشرة وسمع جمع من الصحابة وقد ذكر مسلم في مقدمة كتابه ان المتفق عليه ان امكان اللقاء والسماع يكفي للاتصال ولا شك في امكان سماع ابن بريدة من عائشة فروايته عنها محمولة على الاتصال على ان صاحب الكمال صرح بسماعه منها ) .*

*-       * لم يذكره الحافظ العلائي رحمه الله  في جامع التحصيل  برواية الارسال الا بروايته عن عمر رضي الله عنه وهو امر ظاهر . وقال ابو زرعة الرازي رحمه الله : عن عمر مرسل .المراسيل (111) .

-نبذة مختصرة عن ابن علان الشافعي رحمه الله (محمد علي بن محمد علان بن إبراهيم البكري الصديقي الشافعي: مفسر، عالم بالحديث، منأهل مكة
له مصنفات ورسائل كثيرة، منها (ضياء السبيل) في التفسير، و (الطيفالطائف بتاريخ وج والطائف - خ) في مكتبة الحرم المكي (الرقم 120) و (شرح قصيدة ابنالميلق وقصيدة أبي مدين - ط) و (الفتح المستجاد لبغداد) و (المنهل العذب المفرد فيالفتح العثماني لمصر ومن ولي نيابة ذلك البلد) وثلاثة تواريخ في (بناء الكعبة) و (دليل الفالحين لطرق رياض الصالحين - ط) ثمانية أجزاء، في شرح (رياض الصالحين) للنووي، و (المواهب الفتحية على الطريقة المحمدية - خ) في التصوف، و (التلطف فيالوصول إلى التعرف - خ) في الأصول، والفتوحات الربانية على الأذكار النووية - ط) و (رفع الخصائص - خ) و (مثير شوق الأنام إلى حج بيت الله الحرام - خ) و (إتحاف الفاضلبالفعل المبني لغير الفاعل - ط) – مستفاد من الأعلام للزركلي .

*-       * *وهناك رسالة علمية قام بها أحد الباحثين بتتبع الاحاديث* 
*-       * *والأثار المروية في( الفتوحات الربانية )لابن علان* 






*-       * الفتوحات الربانيه على الاذكار النوويه للامام الحافظ محمد بن علان الصديقى المتوفى سنه 1057 هجريا دراسه وتحقيق وتخريج الاحاديث والاثار ودراسه اسانيدها والحكم عليها والتعليق عند الحاجه من اول (باب ما يقول اذا استيقظ من منامه) الى نهايه (باب صفه الاذان)
أشراف الشيخ الدكتور أحمد معبد عبد الكريم حفظه الله .

-قال الشيخ حفظه الله :(كتاب الفتوحات الربانية لابن علان الصديقي الشافعي الأشعري فيه انحرافات عقديةتخالف منهج سلف الأمة ، فينبغي الحذر من كلام مؤلفه .  

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-* *وهم الشيخ علي بن حسن بن علي  الحلبي الأثري حفظه الله :*





*في* *الحديث الذي اخرجه الترمذي (2058) والنسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 872-875) ومن طريقه ابن السني (246/763) وابن ماجه (3850) والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3/338) والأسماء والصفات (ص/55) والأصبهاني في الترغيب (2/728) وأحمد (6/170و 182و183و208) من طرق عن ابن بريدة – وقال بعضهم : عبد الله بن بريدة – عن عائشة قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن علمت أي ليلة القدر , ما أقول فيها ؟ قال : قولي ( وفي رواية تقولين ) : اللهم ! إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني ) .*
*-* *والسياق للنسائي والترمذي .*

*-* *قال الترمذي رحمه الله :*
* ( حديث حسن صحيح )* 
*-* *وأقره المنذري في الترغيب ( 4/144) والنووي في ( الأذكار ) و( المجموع ) ( 6/447) وهو حري بذلك فإن عبدالله بن بريدة ثقة من رجال الشيخين .*

*-* قال الألباني رحمه الله :

وقع في ( سنن الترمذي ) بعد قوله : ( عفو ) زيادة ( كريم ) ! ولا أصل لها في شيئ من المصادر المتقدمة ولا في غيرها ممن نقل عنها فالظاهر أنها مدرجة من بعض الناسخين أو الطابعين فإنها لم ترد في الطبعة الهندية من ( سنن الترمذي ) التي عليها شرح ( تحفة الأحوذي ) للمباركفوري (4/264) ولا في غيرها وان مما يؤكد ذلك : أن النسائي في بعض رواياته أخرجه من الطريق التي أخرجها الترمذي , كلاهما عن شيخهما ( قتيبة بن سعيد ) بإسناده دون الزيادة .

قال المحدث الألباني رحمه الله :
 وكذلك وقعت هذه الزيادة في رسالة أخينا الفاضل علي الحلبي : ( مهذب عمل اليوم والليلة ) لابن السني (95/202) وليست عند ابن السني , لانه رواه عن شيخه النسائي – كما تقدم – عن قتيبة , ثم عزاه للترمذي وغيره ! ولقد كان اللائق بفن التخريج أن توضع الزيادة بين معكوفتين كما هو المعروف اليوم [   ] وينبه أنها من أفراد الترمذي , واما التحقيق فيقتضي عدم ذكرها مطلقا , إلإ لبيان أنه لا اصل لها فاقتضى التنبيه .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-قال الترمذي في "سننه":
حدَّثَنا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، حدَّثَنا جَعْفَرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمانَ الضُّبَعِىُّ، عَنْ كَهْمَسِ بْنِ الحَسَنِ، عَن عبد اللهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَن عَائِشَةَ، قالَتْ: قُلْتُ: يا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أرَأيْتَ إنْ عَلِمْتُ أيُّ لَيْلَةٍ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ، مَا أقُولُ فِيها؟ قَالَ: ((قُولي: اللَّهُمَّ إنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ العَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي)).

تخريج الحديث:
رواه إسحاق (1361)، عن النَّضْر بن شميل، وأحمد (6/171)، عن غندر، وأحمد (6/208)، وابن ماجه (3850)، من طريق وكيع، والترمذي (3513)، والنسائي في الكبرى (872، 10708)، من طريق جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي، و(779، 10709، 11688)، من طريق خالد بن الحارث، (خمستهم)، عن كهمس، عن عبد الله بن بريدة، عن عائشة.

وإسناده صحيح، رجاله ثقات رجال الشَّيخين، قال الترمذي: هذا حديثٌ حسن صحيح، وصحَّحه النَّووي في "الأذكار" (ص: 248)، وفي المجموع (6/ 459)
-علما ان لفظة كريم غير ثابتة . والله اعلم .
*-       * * قال الالباني رحمه الله :لفظة ( كريم ) لم ترد في الطبعة الهندية.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :*




*في الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد ( 1/420) من طريق أسباط مختصرا والبزار (3/48/2209) – والسياق له – من طريق ابن جرير في التفسير (7/137) كلاهما من طريق جرير بن عبد الحميد وابن جرير أيضا من طريق أبي زبيد ( الأصل : ابو زيد ) والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (10/268/10520) من طريق يزيد بن عبد العزيز – أربعتهم – عن أشعث – زاد البزار : ابن سوار – عن كردوس  الثعلبي عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : ( مر الملأ من قريش على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده صهيب وبلال وعمار وخباب ونحوهم من ضعفاء المسلمين فقالوا : يا محمد ! اطردهم , أرضيت هؤلاء من قومك أفنحن نكون تبعا لهؤلاء ؟ أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيينا ؟فلعلك إن طردتهم أن نأتيك ! قال : فنزلت : { ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ما عيك من حسابهم من شئ وما من حسابك عليهم من شئ وما من حسابك عليهم من شئ فتطردهم فتكون من الظالمين }) .*

*قال البزار رحمه الله :*
* ( لانعلمه يروى عن عبد الله إلا بهذا الإسناد )* 

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* ( هو ضعيف , لضعف أشعث بن سوار عند الجمهور وجزم بضعفه الحافظ في التقريب )*

*قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (7/21) :*
*( رواه أحمد والطبراني ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح , غير كردوس وهو ثقة )!*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
* ( هو من اوهامه ويعود السبب إلى امرين : الأول : انه لم يقف على رواية البزار المصرحة بأن ( أشعث ) هو ( ابن سوار ) وليس من رجال الصحيح على ضعفه .*
*والآخر : أنه توهم أن ( أشعث ) هذا هو ( أبن أبي الشعثاء ) فقد ذكروه في الرواة عن ( كردوس الثعلبي ) لكن الآربعة الذين رووا هذا الحديث عن ( أشعث ) ليس فيهم أحد روى عن ( ابن أبي الشعثاء ) فتعين أنه ليس به وأنه ( ابن سوار )* 


*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*

*وللحديث شاهد يتقوى به يرويه أسباط بن نصر السدي عن أبي سعد الآزردي – وكان قارئ الأزد – عن أبي الكنود عن خباب في قوله تعالى { ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي } إلى قوله { فتكون من الظالمين } قال : جاء الأقرع بن حابس التميمي وعيينة بن حصن الفزاري فوجدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع صهيب وبلال وعمار وخباب قاعدا في ناس من الضعفاء من الؤمنين فلما رأوهم حول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حقروهم فأتوه فخلوا به وقالوا : ..... الحديث* 
*أخرجه ابن ماجه (4127) وابن جرير (7/127) وابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (12/207)* 

*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره (2/135) :*
* ( وهذا حديث غريب فإن هذه الآية مكية , والأقرع بن حابس وعيينة إنما أسلما بعد الهجرة بدهر )*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *(والظاهر أن الوهم من أسباط بن نصر فإنه وان كان صدوقا من رجال مسلم فقد كان كثير الخطأ يغرب كما قال الحافظ في التقريب )*
*-       * *وابو سعد الأزدي وأبو الكنود لم يوثقهما غير ابن حبان ووثق الآخر منهما ابن سعد في ( طبقاته ) وقال الحافظ في كل منهما : ( مقبول )* 
*-       * *ولم أجد لهما متابعا في ذكر ( الأقرع وعيينة ) فهو غير محفوظ* 
*-       * *قال البوصيري في ( الزوائد ) : ( إسناده صحيح ورجاله ثقات وقد روى مسلم والنسائي والمصنف بعضه من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص ) !*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله : قول ابن كثير عندي أرجح وأقوى فإن سياق القصة يدل على أنها كانت في مكة والمسلمون ضعفاء وحديث سعد يؤيد قول البوصيري رحمه الله* 
*-       * *حديث الذي أشار اليه البوصيري رحمه الله – هو قال سعد : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال المشركون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اطرد هؤلاء لا يجترئون علينا قال : وكنت أنا وابن مسعود ورجل من هذيل وبلال ورجلان لست أسميهما فوقع في نفس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شا الله أن يقع فحدث نفسه فأنزل الله عز وجل { ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه }* 
*اخرجه مسلم (7/127) – والسياق له – والنسائي في الكبرى (6/340/11163) وابن ماجه (4128) وابن جرير (7/128) والحاكم (3/319) والبزار في البحر الزخار (4/61) وابو يعلى في مسنده (2/141/826) وعبد بن حميد في المنتخب (1/173/131) وابن حبان (14/535/6573) من طرق عن المقدام بن شريح عن أبيه عنه .*

*قال الحاكم رحمه الله :*
*-       * *صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه !*
*-       * *ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله وهو ( وهم )من ناحيتين وهما :*
*-       * *إحداهما : استدراكه على مسلم , وقد أخرجه مسلم .*
*-       * *والأخرى : تصحيحه على شرط البخاري , والمقدام وأبوه لم يحتج بهما البخاري . والله أعلم .*



*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*

*-       * *التمييز بين الأشاعثة رحمهم الله وما أتى في ذكرهم :*

*-       * أشعث بن سوار (م، ت، س، ق) الكندي، الكوفي، النجار، التوابيتي الأفرق. وهو الذي يقال له صاحب التوابيت. وهو أشعث القاص. 

وهو مولى ثقيف، وهو الأثرم، وهو قاضي الأهواز. 

حدث عن الشعبي، وعكرمة، والحسن، وابن سيرين. 

حدث عنه: شعبة، وعبثر بن القاسم، وهشيم، وحفص بن غياث، وعبد الله بن نمير ، ويزيد بن هارون وعدة. 

روى له مسلم متابعة. وقد حدث عنه من شيوخه أبو إسحاق السبيعي. وكان أحد العلماء على لين فيه. 

قال الثوري: هو أثبت من مجالد. وقال يحيى القطان: هو عندي دون ابن إسحاق. وقال أبو زرعة: لين. وقال ابن خراش وغيره: هو أضعف الأشاعثة. وقال النسائي: ضعيف. وأما ابن عدي، فقال: لم أجد له حديثا منكرا، إنما يغلط في الأسانيد. وروى عباس عن يحيى: ضعيف. وروى ابن الدورقي، عن يحيى: أشعث بن سوار ثقة. وقال أحمد بن حنبل: هو أمثل من محمد بن سالم. وقال محمد بن مثنى: ما سمعت يحيى، وعبد الرحمن يحدثان عن أشعث بن سوار بشيء قط. وقال ابن حبان: فاحش الخطأ، كثير الوهم. وقال الدارقطني: ضعيف يعتبر به

-وأشعث بن أبي الشعثاء المحاربي وهو أشعث بن سليم بن أسود كوفى ثقة من ثقات شيوخ الكوفيين وليس بكثير الحديث إلا أنه شيخ عال.

-وفي التاريخ الكبير للبخاري ( باب أشعث ) :
 أشعث بن سليم بن أسود وسليم هو أبو الشعثاء المحاربي الكوفي سمع أباه وابن عمر روى عنه الثوري وشعبة  أشعث بن سوار الكندي الكوفي قاله مروان وقال علي بن المديني هو مولى لثقيف وهو الأثرم سمع الشعبي ونافعا روى عنه الثوري وقال لي بن أبي الأسود سمعت عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال سمعت سفيان يقول أشعث أثبت من مجالد قال شعبة حدثني أشعث الأفرق قال أحمد الأفرقالنجار.-        (أشعث) البصريين عند الإطلاق هو : ( أشعث بن عبد الملك الحمراني )- (أشعث) الكوفيين عند الإطلاق هو : (أشعث بن سوار الكوفي )قلت : وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على الوهم في الرواية من قبل بعض رواة الإسناد وما قد يترتب على ذلك من التعيين الخطأ من قبل بعض الأئمة لهذا الراوي المتوهم فيهوقع لائمة أعلام في هذا الباب .وقع هنا للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته .وانقل ما ذكره الشيخ حفظه الله للتمييز بين الاشاعثة  .ومن  ذلك  ما كتبه ( محقق مسند الروياني ) الفاضل الشيخ أيمن علي توفيق اليماني .-        أنه إذا كان الراوي عن (أشعث) هكذا مهملاً أحد الكوفيين لا سيما المشاهير ، 
فإن (أشعث) هذا يكون هو (أشعث بن سوار الكوفي) لا سيما إذا كان شيخ (أشعث) هذا أحد الكوفيين كذلك مثل (الشعبي) ، بغض النظر عن أن (أشعث بن أبي الشعثاء المحاربي الكوفي) يشترك معه فيه وفي غيره من الشيوخ وكذلك في بعض التلاميذ .
تنبيه مهم :
لا تكون هذه القاعدة صحيحة إلا إذا : لم يدل على خلاف ذلك تخريج النص أو أي دلالة أخرى صحيحة ، والله أعلم .
ولاحظ معنا ما يلي :
أولاً : (الحسن البصري) :

قبل إعمال الاستقراء السابق فالأمر كما يلي :
إذا وقع في إسناد ما : (أشعث عن الحسن) ، فينظر :
إن كان الحسن هو البصري ، فالأشعث يكون أحد خمسة :
1 ـ أشعث بن عبد الملك الحمراني البصري
2 ـ أشعث بن عبد الله الحداني البصري
3 ـ أشعث بن سوار الكوفي
4 ـ أشعث بن إسحاق القمي
5 ـ أشعث بن براز الهجيمى البصرى
وأما إذا كان أشعث هو ابن أبي الشعثاء ، فالحسن يكون هو ابن سعد ، مولى الحسن بن على ، والعكس صحيح .
كما أننا لا ينبغي أن ننسى أيضاً احتمالات السقط والتحريف ، فهناك :
( أبو الأشعث ) يروي عن الحسن البصري .
ويروي عنه : حرمى بن حفص القسملى .
و ( أبو الأشعث ) هذا هو : (عبيد بن مهران الوزان ، أبو الأشعث البصري) .

ثانياً : (محمد بن سيرين) :

قبل إعمال الاستقراء السابق فالأمر كما يلي :
إذا وقع في إسناد ما : (أشعث عن ابن سيرين) أو : (أشعث عن محمد) :
فأشعث هذا يكون أحد ثلاثة :
1 ـ أشعث بن عبد الملك الحمراني البصري
2 ـ أشعث بن عبد الله الحداني البصري
3 ـ أشعث بن سوار الكوفي
ولا شك أن الأمر سيكون مربكاً للغاية إذا وجدت أن التخريج يَقْصُر بك عن تمييز أيهم المراد وفي الحقيقة فليس ذلك عيباً في التخريج أو تقصيراً من الرواة أو الأئمة في البيان .
فالقضية الأساسية : أنه لابد أن تكون هناك قرينة بشكل ما للتعيين إما في ذات الإسناد أو من خارجه كدلالة التخريج ، أو قواعد عامة يركن إليها الأئمة الذين أهملوا تمييز الراوي اعتماداً عليها وعلى كون ذلك معروفاً لدى أهل الشأن ، وهو ما ينبغي إعماله في كل حال لا سيما الرواة المشتركين في الشيوخ والتلاميذ كهذه الحال ، والله تعالى أعلم .

ونعود فنذكر بقول الحافظ ابن حجر ـ رحمه الله ـ :
 )إذا أطلق اسم شيخه حمل على من هو أشهر بصحبته وروايته عنه أكثر ، وهذه قاعدة مطردة عند المحدثين في مثل هذا) ا ه-        والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ علامة الشام عبد القادر بن بدران الدمشقي رحمه الله 
- 
- وهم الشيخ المحدث وصي الله بن عباس حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد في المسند ( 1/185) والفضائل ( 2/924/1768 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/924/1768      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) وعبد الله في زوائد ( الفضائل ) ( 2/938/1804 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/938/1804      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) والبزار في مسنده , وابو يعلى في مسنده والنسائي في الفضائل (93/71) والفسوي في المعرفة (1/502) والحاكم (3/328) وابن عساكر في التاريخ (8/930) من طرق عن محمد بن طلحة التيمي : حدثني ابو سهيل نافع بن مالك عن سعيد بن المسيب عن سعد بن أبي وقاص قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للعباس : ( هذا العباس بن عبد المطلب أجود قريشا كفا ً وأوصلها ) .

- قال البزار رحمه الله : 
- لا نعلمه مرفوعا إلا من هذا الوجه ولا له إلا هذا الإسناد ومحمد بن طلحة مدني مشهور ) .

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
( صحيح الإسناد ) وأقره الذهبي رحمه الله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فيه نظر لأن محمد بن طلحة هذا فيه كلام من قبل حفظه ولذلك قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : صدوق يخطئ . وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في (الميزان ) : ( معروف صدوق وثق وقال ابو حاتم : لا يحتج به ) 
وقال رحمه الله :فمثله حسن الحديث إذا لم يخالف .

قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (7/967) :
وقد رواه بعض الضعفاء عنه عن ابن المنكدر عن سعيد بن المسيب به .
أخرجه ابن عساكر ( 8/929) من طريق محمد بن يونس البصري : نا يعقوب بن محمد الزهري : نا محمد بن طلحة التيمي به 
قال ابن عساكر رحمه الله :
( غريب من حديث محمد بن المنكدر عن سعيد والمحفوظ حديث سهيل عنه )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( وعلته إما يعقوب بن محمد الزهري فإنه كثير الوهم كما في ( التقريب ) وأما محمد بن يونس البصري وهو به أولى فإنه متهم – وهو الكديمي – قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( المغني ) : ( هالك قال ابن حبان وغيره : كان يضع الحديث على الثقات ) 
وقال رحمه الله :
وأوجد بعض الضعفاء لمحمد بن طلحة متابعا فرواه أحمد بن محمد بن السري التميمي : نا أحمد بن موسى بن اسحاق الحمار الكوفي : نا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب النمري البصري : نام طرف بن عبد الله عن مالك بن انس عن عمه أبي سهيل بن مالك به .
أخرجه ابن عساكر وقال رحمه الله :
( هذا حديث غريب من حديث مالك عن عمه أبي سهيل والمحفوظ حديث محمد بن طلحة بن الطويل عن أبي سهيل )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( آفه هذه الطريق : أحمد بن محمد السري التميمي فإنه رافضي كذاب كما في الميزان واللسان .هذا وإن سلم عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب النمري البصري فإنه غير معروف وبه أعله الدار قطني فقد أخرجه في ( غرائب مالك ) من طريق أحمد بن موسى بن اسحاق عنه )

قال الألباني رحمه الله وغفر الله له :
- ( وإذا عرفت وهاء هذه الطريق بالمتابعة وطريق ابن المنكدر التي قبلها يتبين لك خطأ قول الشيخ عبد القادر بدران رحمه الله في ( تهذيب تاريخ ابن عساكر ( 7/240) عقب الحديث مشيرا إلى طريق مالك وغيره : ( رواه بطرق متعددة يقوي بعضها بعضا ) 

- ونقله عنه الأخ الفاضل وصي الله عباس حفظه الله في تعليقه على الفضائل (2/924) وأقره لأنه لم يقف على الطريقين الواهيين .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر الله لوالديه :
- قال الألباني رحمه الله : قال ابن حجر في ترجمة ( عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب النمري البصري : غير معروف ذكره في اللسان قال الألباني :ثم اتبعه بترجمة اخرى فقال ( عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزمي ) ثم ذكر بعض شيوخه وبعض الرواة عنه ثم ذكر ما قاله أبو نعيم في ترجمته من ( اخبار اصبهان ) (2/52) : ( قدم اصبهان وحدث بها في حديه نكارة قال الحافظ ابن حجر : ويحتمل ان يكون هو النمري البصري الذي قبله فإنهما من طبقة واحدة ) قال الألباني رحمه الله : وهو احتمال قوي وقد ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (8/367)اه 
قلت : فترجيح ابن حجر والألباني رحمهم الله وأسكنهم الجنة :
أن ( عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب النمري البصري ) و ( عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزمي ) هما واحد على غلبة الظن و إنهما في طبقة واحدة و وذكر الثاني( الخوارزمي ) ابن حبان في الثقات . والله أعلم .

- ترجمة مختصرة لعالم الشام ( ابن بدران ) رحمه الله :
(هُوَ اَلْإِمَامُ اَلْعَلَّامَة اَلْمُحَقِّقُ، وأحد أعيان علماء المسلمين في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري،‏ اَلشَّيْخُ عَبْدُ اَلْقَادِرِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ، الملقّب بابن بدران، نسبةً إلى بَدْرَانَ اَلسَّعْدِيّ الجدّ الأكبر للأسرة، وهو حِجَازِيُّ اَلْأَصْلِ من بني سعد.
وُلد ابن بدران في أسرة صالحةٍ تقيّة، سنة 1280هـ، وقيل: 1265ﻫ ، وذلك ببلدة دوما, التي تقع بريف دمشق .
ومن شيوخه اَلْعَلَّامَة مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُصْطَفًى اَلطَّنْطَاوِيّ  ِ اَلْأَزْهَرِيِّ  , نَزِيلِ دِمَشْقٍ, الّذي تلقّى على يديه علوم اَلْهَيْئَةِ وَالْحِسَابِ وَالْمِيقَاتِ, كَمَا تتلمذ على اَلشَّيْخِ عَلَاءِ اَلدِّينِ عَابِدِين اَلْحَنَفِيِّ، وكذا عَنْ مُفْتِي اَلْحَنَابِلَةِ اَلشَّيْخِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَسَنٍ اَلشَّطِّيِّ، واَلشَّيْخُ مُحَمَّد بْن يَاسِينِ اَلْعَطَّار، واَلشَّيْخُ عُمَر اَلْعَطَّار.
ويُذكرُ من شيوخه شَيْخُ اَلْأَزْهَرِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الأَنْبَابِي (ت: 1313ﻫ)، فإمّا أن يكون ابنُ بدران قد رحلَ إليه في مصرَ، أو أنَّه التقاهُ في دمشقَ، إذ إنَّ شيوخَ الأزهرِ كانوا يتردَّدونَ إلى دمشقَ، لكنْ ممَّا يقوِّي احتمال أخذه عنه في مصر، أنّ ابن بدران ذكر في كتابِه ’المدخل‘ أنَّهُ اطَّلَعَ على بعضِ كتبِ الحنابلةِ في خزانةِ الكتبِ الخديويَّةِ بمصرَ [المدخل: ص 433].
اشْتَغَلَ بِالتَّدْرِيسِ فِي اَلْجَامِعِ اَلْأُمَوِيِّ, وَأَقَامَ أَكْثَرَ حَيَاَتِهِ يُدَرِّسُ تَحْتَ "قُبَّةِ النَّسْرِ" الْحَدِيثَ وَالْفِقْهَ، وَكَانَ مِمَّا دَرَّسَهُ كِتَابُ "عُمْدَةِ اَلْأَحْكَامِ " لِلْحَافِظِ عَبْدِ اَلْغَنِيِّ اَلْمَقْدِسِيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ -.
يقول اَلْعَلَّامَة مُحَمَّدُ بَهْجَةَ اَلْبَيْطَارُ - رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَى - : "وَكَانَ - أَيْ اِبْنُ بَدْرَانَ - يَقْرَأُ دَرْسًا عَامًّا فِي جَامِعِ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ يَمِيلُ فِيهِ إِلَى اَلتَّجْدِيدِ وَالْفَلْسَفَةِ " [في مقدمة كتاب منادمة الأطلال، لابن بدران].
عيّنه الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود رحمه الله مفتياً للديار الحجازيّة في سوريا، وذلك لشدّة وثوقه واعتماده عليه، يؤكد هذا ما ذكره العلامة خَيْرُ اَلدِّينِ اَلزَّرْكَلِيُّ -رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ- من أنّ ابن بدران قد : "وَلِيَ إِفْتَاءَ اَلْحَنَابِلَة". 
وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ اَلْحَنْبَلِيُّ : "وَكَانَ . . . كَثِيرَ اَلتَّنَقُّلِ بَيْنَ قُرَى غُوطَةِ اَلشَّامِ لِتَبْلِيغِ اَلْعِلْمِ لِلْعَامَّةِ, وَتَعْلِيمِهِ لِلطَّلَبَةِ اَلَّذِينَ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ اَلرِّحْلَةَ . . . وَكَانَ فِيمَا مَضَى يُدَرِّسُ تَحْتَ قُبَّةِ اَلنَّسْرِ فِي اَلْجَامِعِ اَلْأُمَوِيِّ اَلتَّفْسِيرَ وَالْحَدِيثَ وَالْفِقْهَ, ثُمَّ اِنْتَقَلَ إِلَى مَدْرَسَةِ عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ بَاشَا اَلْعَظْمِ اَلْمُشْرِفَةِ عَلَى اَلْقَلْعَةِ الْفَرَنْسَوِيّ  َةِ"، والتي مكث فيها ما يقارب نصف قرنٍ من الزمان، يَنَامُ فِيهَا, وَيَعِيشُ مِنْ اَلرَّاتِبِ اَلْمُخَصَّصِ لَهُ مِنْ دَائِرَةِ اَلْأَوْقَافِ.
وقد كتب يصف حاله هذه، فِي خَاتِمَةِ اَلْمُجَلَّدِ اَلْأَوَّلِ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ "مَوَارِدِ اَلْأَفْهَامِ" فقال: "وَهُنَا اِنْتَهَى اَلْمُجَلَّدُ اَلْأَوَّلُ مِنْ "مَوَارِدِ اَلْأَفْهَامِ" عَلَى يَدِ مُنْشِئِهِ اَلْعَاجِزِ اَلْحَقِيرِ اَلْغَرِيبِ فِي أَوْطَانِهِ, اَلسَّاكِنِ مَسَاكِنَ اَلْغُرَبَاءِ, اَلْفَقِيرِ عَبْدِ اَلْقَادِرِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ اَلشَّهِيرِ كَأَسْلَافِهِ بِابْنِ بَدْرَانَ, وَذَلِكَ فِي مَدْرَسَةِ عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ بَاشَا اَلْعَظْمِ فِي دِمَشْقَ اَلزَّا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /

أبرز تلاميذه
1- اَلْعَلَّامَة اَلْأَدِيبُ اَلشَّاعِرُ مُحَمَّدِ سَلِيمِ الْجِنْدِيُّ . مِنْ أَعْضَاءِ اَلْمَجْمَعِ اَلْعِلْمِيِّ بِدِمَشْقَ, تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ 1357 هـ .
2- اَلشَّاعِرُ اَلْأَدِيبُ مُحَمَّدُ مَحْمُودِ اَلْبَزْمِ، اَلدِّمَشْقِيُّ اَلْمَوْلِدِ وَالْوَفَاةِ, اَلْعِرَاقِيُّ اَلْأَصْلِ, تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ 1357 هـ تَرْجَمَ لَهُ اَلزَّرْكَلِيُّ فِي "اَلْأَعْلَام  " (7 /91 ) وَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّهُ أَخَذَ عَنْ اِبْنِ بَدْرَانَ .
3- فَخْرِي بْنُ مَحْمُودِ اَلْبَارُودِيِّ . مِنْ رِجَالِ اَلسِّيَاسَةِ, تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ 1386 هـ كَمَا فِي اَلْمُسْتَدْرِك  ِ عَلَى مُعْجَمِ اَلْمُؤَلِّفِين  َ ص 544. 
4- مُنِيفُ بْنُ رَاشِدِ اَلْيُوسُفِ، اِبْنُ أَخِ اَلْوَزِيرِ أَمِيرِ اَلْحَجِّ عَبْدِ اَلرَّحْمَنِ بَاشَا اَلْيُوسُفِ.
5- اَلْعَلَّامَة اَلشَّيْخُ مُحَمَّدُ صَالِحِ اَلْعَقَّادِ اَلشَّافِعِيُّ: اَلَّذِي كَانَ يُقَالُ عَنْهُ "اَلشَّافِعِي  ُ اَلصَّغِيرُ" تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ 1309 هـ.
6- اَلْعَلَّامَة اَلشَّيْخُ مُحَمَّدُ أَحْمَدِ دَهْمَانَ، وَهُوَ مِنْ أَخَصِّ تَلَامِيذِ اِبْنِ بَدْرَانَ, فَقَدْ تَرَكَ فِيهِ أَبْلَغَ اَلْأَثَرِ وَزَرَعَ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةَ اَلْعِلْمِ وَالْإِصْلَاحِ, وَقَدْ أَسَّسَ فِي حَيَاةِ شَيْخِهِ اَلْمَطْبَعَةَ وَالْمَكْتَبَةَ اَلسَّلَفِيَّةَ بِدِمَشْقَ, حَيْثُ طَبَعَ بَعْضَ مُؤَلَّفَاتِ شَيْخِهِ اِبْنِ بَدْرَانَ، وَتَرَكَ مُؤَلَّفَاتٍ وَتَحْقِيقَاتٍ عَدِيدَةً خَصَّ بَلَدَهُ دِمَشْقَ بِمَزِيدٍ مِنْهَا . تُوُفِّيَ -رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ تَعَالَى- سَنَةَ 1408 هـ.
7- المؤرخ خير الدين الزركلي ، صاحب كتاب الأعلام.
صِفَاتُهُ وَثَنَاءُ اَلْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَيْهِ
قَالَ اَلْعَلَّامَة خَيْرُ اَلدِّينِ اَلزِّرِكْلِيّ : "فَقِيهٌ أُصُولِيٌّ حَنْبَلِيٌّ, عَارِفٌ بِالْأَدَبِ وَالتَّارِيخِ . . . حَسَنَ اَلْمُحَاضَرَةِ  , كَارِهًا لِلْمَظَاهِرِ
عَاشَ اَلْعَلَّامَة اِبْنُ بَدْرَانَ فِي بِيئَةٍ صوفيّةٍ, يفشو فيها َالْجَهْلَ, حتّى كان بعض من تلقّى عنهم ذوي مسلكٍ صوفيٍّ، وكانت له رحلةٌ في طريق الهداية، شبيهةٌ برحلة الإمام أبي حامد الغزاليّ، بيد أنّه وُفّق فيها إلى اتّباع طريق السّلف، يصف هذه الرحلة بقوله: "إِنَّنِي لَمَّا مَنَّ اَللَّهُ عَلِيَّ بِطَلَبِ اَلْعِلْمِ, هَجَرْتُ لَهُ اَلْوَطَنَ وَالْوَسَنَ, وَكُنْتُ أُبَكِّرُ فِيهِ بُكُورَ اَلْغُرَابِ, وَأَطُوفُ اَلْمَعَاهِدَ لِتَحْصِيلِهِ, وَأَذْهَبُ فِيهِ كُلَّ مَذْهَبٍ, وَأَتَّبِعُ فِيهِ كُلَّ شِعْبٍ وَلَوْ كَانَ عَسِرًا, أُشْرِفُ عَلَى كُلِّ يِفَاعٍ, وَأَتَأَمَّلُ كُلّ غَوْرٍ, فَتَارَةً أُطَوِّحُ بِنَفْسِي فِيمَا سَلَكَهُ اِبْنُ سِينَا فِي " اَلشِّفَا" و "اَلْإِشَارَا  ِ" وَتَارَةً أَتَلَقَّفُ مَا سَبَكَهُ أَبُو نَصْرٍ اَلْفَارَابِيِّ مِنْ صِنَاعَةِ اَلْمَنْطِقِ وَتِلْكَ اَلْعِبَارَاتُ, وَتَارَةً أَجُولُ فِي مَوَاقِفِ "اَلْمَقَاصِد  ", و "اَلْمَوَاقِف  ", وَأَحْيَانًا أَطْلُبُ "اَلْهِدَايَة  " ظَنًّا مِنِّي أَنَّهَا تَهْدِي إِلَى رُشْدٍ, فَأَضُمُّ إِلَيْهَا مَا سَلَكَهُ اِبْنُ رُشْدٍ, ثُمَّ أُرَدِّدُ فِي اَلطَّبِيعِي وَالْإِلَهِيِّ نَظَرًا, وَفِي تَشْرِيح اَلْأَفْلَاكِ أَتَطَلَّبُ خُبْرًا أَوْ خَبَرًا, ثُمَّ أَجُولُ فِي مَيَادِينِ اَلْعُلُومِ مُدَّةً كَعَدَدِ اَلسَّبْعِ اَلْبَقَرَاتِ اَلْعِجَافِ, فَارْتَدَّ إِلَيَّ اَلطَّرْفُ خَاسِئًا وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ, وَلَمْ أَحْصُلْ مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ اَللَّهُ جَلَّ جَلَالُهُ إِلَّا عَلَى أَوْهَامٍ وَخَطَرَاتٍ, ... فَلَمَّا هِمْتُ فِي تِلْكَ اَلْبَيْدَاءِ، ...؛ نَادَانِي مُنَادِي اَلْهُدَى اَلْحَقِيقِيُّ : هَلُمَّ إِلَى اَلشَّرَفِ وَالْكَمَالِ, وَدَعْ نَجَاةَ اِبْنِ سِينَا اَلْمَوْهُومَةَ إِلَى اَلنَّجَاةِ اَلْحَقِيقِيَّة  ِ, وَمَا ذَلِكَ إِلَّا بِأَنْ تَكُونَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ اَلسَّلَفُ اَلْكِرَامُ مِنْ اَلصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ." [المدخل: ص 42 ـ 43].
ويقول الشيخ محمود الأرناؤوط: "كان حرباً على أصحاب الطرق الصُّوفية فحملوا عليه وحاربوه، فانتصر له جمعٌ من العلماء في الشَّام ممن كانوا يرون أنه على حق، أمثال العلاّمة الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي، والعلاَّمة الشيخ طاهر الجزائري، وكانا يحثان الناشئة على حضور مجالسه والاغتراف من زاده العلمي".
مذهبُه الفقهيُّ:
يروي محمد بن سعيد الحنبلي, عمّن وصفهم ببعض الخواصّ، عن ابن بدران، أنّه قال: "كُنْتُ فِي أَوَّلِ عُمْرِي مُلَازِمًا اَلْإِمَامَ اَلشَّافِعِيَّ -رَحِمَهُ اَللَّهُ- سَالِكًا فِيهِ سَبِيلَ اَلتَّقْلِيدِ, ثُمَّ مَنَّ اَللَّهُ عَلَيَّ فَحَبَّبَ إِلَيَّ اَلِاطِّلَاعَ عَلَى كُتُبِ اَلتَّفْسِير. وَالْحَدِيثِ وَشُرُوحهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ كُتُبِ اَلْمَذَاهِبِ اَلْأَرْبَعَةِ, وَعَلَى مُصَنَّفَاتِ شَيْخِ اَلْإِسْلَامِ وَتِلْمِيذِهِ اَلْحَافِظِ اِبْنِ اَلْقَيِّمِ, وَعَلَى كُتُبِ اَلْحَنَابِلَةِ  , فَمَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَنْ فَتَحَ اَللَّهُ بَصِيرَتِي وَهَدَانِي لِلْبَحْثِ عَنْ اَلْحَقِّ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَحَزُّبٍ لِمَذْهَبٍ دُونَ مَذْهَبٍ, فَرَأَيْتُ أَنَّ مَذْهَبَ اَلْحَنَابِلَةِ أَشَدُّ تَمَسُّكًا بِمَنْطُوق اَلْكِتَابِ اَلْعَزِيزِ وَالسُّنَّةِ اَلْمُطَهَّرَةِ وَمَفْهُومِهَا, فَكُنْتُ حَنْبَلِيًّا مِنْ ذَلِكَ اَلْوَقْتِ" [في آخر المدخل]
اُبْتُلِيَ اِبْنُ بَدْرَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ زَمَانِهِ اِبْتِدَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ بَلْدَتِهِ دُومَا, اَلَّتِي أَخْرَجَهُ أَهْلُهَا مِنْهَا بَعْدَ أَنْ عَادَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ سَفَرِهِ إِلَى أُورُبَّا وَالْمَغْرِبِ.
وعن أسباب إخراجه من دوما، يذكر فَخْرِيُّ اَلْبَارُودِيُّ فِي "مُذَكِّرَاتِ  ِ" عن ابن بدران أنّه كان "لَا يَهَابُ أَحَدًا, فَوَقَعَتْ مَرَّةً مُشَادَّةٌ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ رَئِيسِ بَلَدِيَّةِ دُومَا صَالِحِ طَه, وَتَبَادَلاَ اَلْهِجَاءَ, وَعَلَى اَلْإِثْرِ اِسْتَصْدَرَ طَه مِنَ اَلْوَالِي أَمْرًا بِإِبْعَاد اَلشَّيْخِ بَدْرَانَ عَنْ دُومَا, فَانْتَقَلَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ"، وكان هذا النفي لمدّة سنتين .
كَمَا أَنَّ اِبْنَ بَدْرَانَ اِشْتَكَى مِنَ اَلْجَهَلَةِ اَلْمُتَعَالِمِ  ينَ فِي زَمَانِهِ فَقَالَ : "وَمِمَّا اُبْتُدِعَ فِي زَمَانِنَا أَنَّهُمْ يَجْمَعُونَ أَهْلَ اَلْعَمَائِمِ, فَيَنْتَخِبُونَ مُفْتِيًا, وَيَحْصُرُونَ اَلْفَتْوَى فِيهِ, فَكَثِيرًا مَا يَنَالُ هَذَا اَلْمَنْصِبَ اَلْجَاهِلُ اَلْغَمْرُ اَلَّذِي لَوْ عُرِضَتْ عَلَيْهِ عِبَارَةُ بَعْضِ كُتُبِ اَلْفُرُوعِ مَا عَرَفَ لَهَا قَبِيلاً مِنْ دَبِيرٍ, فَنَسْأَلُ اَللَّهَ حُسْنَ اَلْعَافِيَةِ، وَقَالَ يصف حالَ العلمِ في زمانه أنّه أصبح: "جَدَاوِلَ بِلَا مَاءٍ وَخِلَافًا بِلَا ثَمَرٍ, وَعَمَائِمَ كَالْأَبْرَاجِ, وَأَكْمَامٍ كَالْأَخْرَاجِ, وَالْعَلَمُ عِنْدَ اَللَّهِ تَعَالَى" [العقود الياقوتية: ص 106].
جَادَتْ قَرِيحَةُ اَلْعَلَّامَة اِبْنِ بَدْرَانَ بِمُؤَلِّفَاتٍ جَلِيلَةٍ, وَمُصَنَّفَاتٍ مُفِيدَةٍ, بلغت قرابة الخمسين مصنّفاً، فمن أبرزها:
1- إِيضَاحُ اَلْمَعَالِمِ مِنْ شَرْحِ اَلْعَلَّامَة اِبْنِ اَلنَّاظِم ِ، وَهُوَ شَرْحٌ عَلَى أَلْفِيَّةِ اِبْنِ مَالِكٍ فِي اَلنَّحْوِ .يَقَعُ فِي ثَلَاثَةِ أَجْزَاء ٍ.
2- جَوَاهِرُ اَلْأَفْكَارِ وَمَعَادِنُ اَلْأَسْرَارِ فِي تَفْسِيرِ كَلَامِ اَلْعَزِيزِ اَلْجَبَّارِ، ذَكَرَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ "اَلْمَدْخَلُ" ص 447، وَهُوَ لَمْ يُكْمَلْ, وَأَخْبَرَنِي اَلشَّيْخُ زُهَيْرُ اَلشَّاوِيشِ أَنَّهُ يَطْبَعُ اَلْمَوْجُودَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ جُزْءٌ لَيْسَ بِالْكَبِيرِ .
3- حَاشِيَةٌ عَلَى أَخْصَرِ اَلْمُخْتَصَرَا  تِ لِلْبَلْبَانِيّ  ِ . 
4- حَاشِيَةٌ عَلَى شَرْحِ مُنْتَهَى اَلْإِرَادَاتِ . يَقَعُ فِي جُزْئَيْنِ, وَصَلَ فِيهِ إِلَى بَابِ اَلسَّلَمِ . 
5- "حَاشِيَةُ اَلرَّوْضِ اَلْمُرْبِعِ شَرْحِ زَادِ اَلْمُسْتَقْنِع  ِ" . اَلْجُزْءُ اَلْأَوَّلُ; مَخْطُوطٌ .
6- دِيوَانُ تَسْلِيَةِ اَللَّبِيبِ عَنْ ذِكْرَى حَبِيبٍ . مَخْطُوطٌ .
7- ذَيْلٌ عَلَى طَبَقَاتِ اَلْحَنَابِلَةِ لِابْنِ اَلْجَوْزِيِّ ذَكَرَهُ نَاشِرُ اَلْكَوَاكِبِ اَلدُّرِّيَّةِ فِي فِهْرِسِ مُؤَلَّفَاتِ اِبْنِ بَدْرَانَ اَلْمَذْكُورَةِ عَلَى طُرَّة اَلْكِتَابِ .
8- سَبِيلُ اَلرَّشَادِ إِلَى حَقِيقَةِ اَلْوَعْظِ وَالْإِرْشَادِ . جُزْءَانِ, ذَكَرَهُ اَلْعُمَانِيُّ فِي آخِرِ " اَلْمَدْخَلُ" ص ب, وَالْبَيْطَارُ فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ "مُنَادَمَةُ اَلْأَطْلَالِ" ص (ن) .
9- شَرْحُ سُنَنِ النَّسَائِيُّ. ذَكَرَهُ فِي " اَلْمَدْخَلُ " ص 477 و " كِفَايَةُ اَلْمُرْتَقِي " ص 52 .
9- شَرْحُ نُونِيَّةِ اِبْنِ اَلْقَيِّمِ . أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ فِي " اَلْمَدْخَلُ " ص 61 و " كِفَايَةُ اَلْمُرْتَقِي " ص 52 .
10- اَلْمَدْخَلُ إِلَى مَذْهَبِ اَلْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ. 
11- مَوَارِدُ اَلْأَفْهَامِ عَلَى سَلْسَبِيلِ عُمْدَةِ اَلْأَحْكَامِ. فِي مُجَلَّدَيْنِ . 
12- نُزْهَةُ اَلْخَاطِرِ اَلْعَاطِرِ شَرْحِ رَوْضَةِ اَلنَّاظِرِ وَجَنَّةِ اَلْمَنَاظِرِ لِابْنِ قُدَامَةَ . 
عُزُوبَتُهُ:
واَلْعَلَّامَة اِبْنُ بَدْرَانَ من اَلْعُلَمَاءِ اَلْعُزَّابِ يَقُولُ اَلْأُسْتَاذُ أَدْهَمُ آلُ الْجِنْدِيِّ أنّه "آثَرَ اَلْعُزُوبَةَ فِي حَيَاتِهِ لِيَتَفَرَّغَ لِطَلَبِ اَلْعِلْمِ وَالتَّدْرِيسِ".
مَرَضُهُ وَوَفَاتُهُ
عاش المرحلة الأخيرة من حياته، في غرفة متواضعةٍ، ملحقة بإحدى مدارس الأوقاف، فأُصِيب بِدَاءِ اَلْفَالِجِ، ونُقِل إلى الْمُسْتَشْفَى التي مكث فيها نَحْوَ سِتَّةِ أَشْهُرٍ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ, ليُصاب بعدها بِضَعْفٍ فِي بَصَرِهِ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ اَلْكِتَابَةِ, إلى أن وافاه الأجل المحتوم بمَدِينَةِ دِمَشْقَ, فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ اَلثَّانِي مِنْ عَامِ 1346هـ اَلْمُوَافِقِ 25 /9/ 1927م، وَذَلِكَ فِي مُسْتَشْفَى اَلْغُرَبَاءِ، وَدُفِنَ فِي مَقْبَرَةِ اَلْبَابِ اَلصَّغِيرِ بِدِمَشْقَ.
رَحِمَ اَللَّهُ اِبْنَ بَدْرَانَ: فَقَدْ عَاشَ غَرِيبًا, وَمَاتَ غَرِيبًا, فَطُوبَى للغرباء.
ومن بين كتبه رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه واختصاره لكتب التاريخ والتراجم والسير اختصاره وتهذيبه لتاريخ ابن عساكر رحمه الله :
قال الشيخ حفظه الله :
اختصر «تاريخ دمشق» مؤلفون معروفون، منهم 
القاسم ابن عساكر [بهاء الدِّين ت 600 ه 
وكرم بن عبدالواحد الصفار 
وأبوشامة المقدسي. 
وأحمد بن عبد الدائم المقدسي .
وابن منظور. 
والشمس الذهبي. 
وابن قاضي شهبة. 
والعيني 
والسيوطي 
وأبوالفتح الخطيب 
وعبدالقادر بدران (ت1346/1927 
وقد لاحظ الأستاذ صلاح الدين المنجد أن مهذَّب تاريخ ابن عساكر عبدالقادر بدران لا يُعتمَد عليه في الدراسات العلمية؛ لأنه كان يحذف ما عسرت عليه قراءته عليه من الأصل، ويضع من عنده بدلا منه). انتهى، قاله د. هاني العمد، «دراسات في كتب التراجم والسير» ص100، وينظر: "موارد ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق" 1/92-95)
- قلت :ومنه قول الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (7/968) :
( ومنه يتبين خطأ قول الشيخ عبد القادر بدران رحمه الله في تهذيب تاريخ ابن عساكر ( 7/240) . والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله النيسابوري رحمه الله :**في الحديث الذي أخرجه أصحاب السنن وغيرهم عند ابي داود (645) : حدثنا عبيد الله بن معاذ : حدثنا أبي : حدثنا الأشعث عن محمد بن سيرين عن عبد الله بن شقيق عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت ( كان لا يصلي في لحفنا )**اخرجه الحاكم وقال رحمه الله (1/252) :**( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ) . ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله !**قال الألباني رحمه الله :**( إنما هو صحيح فقط , لأن الأشعث – وهو ابن عبد الملك الحراني – لم يخرج له مسلم والبخاري إنما اخرج له تعليقا )**-       * *وقال رحمه الله :**( ورواه الآخرون من طرق اخرى عنه وفي بعضها التصريح بأنه الأشعث بن عبد الملك الحراني وهو مخرج في صحيح ابي داود (393) ).**-       * *وقال الألباني رحمه الله :**-       * * : وممن صحح الحديث ابن حبان فأخرجه في صحيحه ( 4/38/2330- الإحسان ) بسنده الصحيح عن عبيد الله بن عمر القواريري حدثنا معاذ بن معاذ به .**-       * *وهذه متابعة قوية عن عبيد الله القواريري لعبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري الى متابعات اخرى .**-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :**ثم إن الحديث يدل على شرعية التنزه عن الصلاة في ثياب النساء التي تباشر أجسادهن لكن لا يدل على عدم الجواز لأنه خلاف الأصل ولأحاديث أخرى تدل على الجواز كحديث ميمونة رضي الله عنها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى في مرط لبعض نسائه وعليها بعضه وهو مخرج في صحيح ابي داود (395) وروى أحمد ( 6/217) بسند صحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان يصلي في الثوب الذي يجامع فيه )**قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :**-       * *وردت روايات اخرى :**-       * * ومنها في صحيح سنن ابي داود للألباني (645) :**(**كان** رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *لا**يصلي**في**شعرنا** أو* *لحفنا**)**-       * وفي الصحيح المسند للشيخ مقبل رحمه الله برقم (1588) :(كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – لا يصلي في شعرنا أو لحفنا) . وصححه الشيخ رحمه الله . -        قال الشيخ :ومن الأحاديث التي أنكرها ألامام أحمد رحمه الله وهي في المسند (6/101) : وقال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في فتح الباري (2/87) : وفي رواية لأحمد كان يصلي في شعرنا ) وقد أنكره الإمام أحمد إنكارا شديدا .-        قلت : ولعل هذا الإنكار بسبب الإخلاف في إسناده على ابن سيرين  بالشك . والله أعلم كما ذكر الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله وقال في فتح الباري :( 1/462) :( كان النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ لا يصلي في [ لحفِ ] نسائِه . [ وفي روايةٍ ] لا يصلي في شعرِنا أو لحفِنا – بالشك . وفي رواية : لا يصلى في شعرِنا – من غير شكٍّ ) قال رحمه الله :( في إسناده اختلاف على ابن سيرين ).-        قال الشيخ :-        من الفوائد :-        أن الشك الحاصل هنا قد يكون من عائشة رضي الله عنها ، وقد يكون من أحد الرواة ( في شُعُرنا أو في لحفنا ) .-        ومن الفوائد :-        أن الفرق بين الشعار واللحاف : أن الشعار هو الثوب الذي يلي البدن ، بينما اللحاف هو أعم من ذلك ، قد يكون الثوب الذي يلي البدن أو الذي يكون فوق اللباس ، ولذلك امتدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأنصار بقوله ( الأنصار شعار والناس دثار ) شعار : لأنهم قريبون منه كقرب الثوب من البدن .-        ومن الفوائد :-        أن الصلاة في ثياب النساء أولى أن يتنزه عنها ، وذلك لأن لحف المرأة قد لا تخلو من نجاسة ، وليس محرما وإنما هو من باب الأولى الأفضل . كما في حديث ميمونة وهو صحيح ( ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى في مرط نسائه وعليها بعضه )
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم المحقق محي الدين مستو عفا الله عنه

- وهم المحقق سمير أحمد العطار عفا الله عنه 

- وهم المحقق يوسف علي بديوي عفا الله عنه.

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الأيمان (4/42/4291) : أخبرنا ابو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الأصبهاني : أنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن زياد البصري : نا عبد الله بن أيوب المخرمي : نا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الله بن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد عن ام مبشر تبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( خير الناس منزلة : رجل على متن فرسه يخيف العدو ويخيفونه ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد جيد , سفيان فمن فوقه ثقات معروفون من رجال الشيخين , ليسوا بحاجة الى التعريف بهم وإنما من دونهم )
1- عبد الله بن أيوب المخرمي :
- قال ابن ابي حاتم فيه (2/2/11) : روى عن سفيان بن عيينة .وقال سمعت منه مع أبي وقال صدوق )
- ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (8/362) وذكر انه مات بعد سنة (250) ونسبه ( البغدادي ) أيضا 
- لم يورده الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه 
- قلت : ومما يستدرك على الحافظ البغدادي رحمه الله في عدم ذكره للمخرمي . والله أعلم .
2- ابو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن زياد البصري : هو الحافظ الثقة المعروف ( ابن الأعرابي ) مترجم في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) و ( سير أعلام النبلاء) وغيرهما وله في المكتبة الظاهرية بعض الاجزاء والكتب واهمها ( المعجم )
3- أبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الأصبهاني شيخ البيهقي 
- قال الذهبي في السير (17/239) :
( الإمام المحدث الصالح ) وقال رحمه الله فيه ( اكثر عنه البيهقي ) وقال في ترجمته في ( تاريخ الاسلام ) (28/187) : صحب أبا سعيد بن الأعرابي واكثر عنه ..انتخب عليه الحفاظ ورحلوا اليه ). ووصفه في تذكرة الحفاظ (3/1049) : ( مسند خراسان ) مات سنة (409) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( والحديث عزاه المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب (2/153/18) للبيهقي , وسكت عنه .
- أما المعلقون الثلاثة – محي الدين مستو وسمير العطار ويوسف بديوي ) – عليه في طبعتهم التجارية الجديدة فجزموا (2/206) بأنه ( ضعيف ) مع أنهم عزوه للمكان المتقدم الإشارة إليه من ( شعب الإيمان ) وهذا من الأدلة الكثيرة على أنهم جهلة بهذا العلم يخبطون فيه خبط عشواء في الليلة الظلماء فهلا ذكروا – على الأقل – علة ضعفه , وهكذا تراهم يصححون ويضعفون بغير حجة ولا كتاب منير هداهم الله وألهمنا وإياهم الإخلاص في القول والعمل . آمين !
- وقال رحمه الله : ومع هذا الإجحاف والاعتداء فإن للحديث طريقا آخرى وشاهداً
- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (25/104/271 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            25/104/271      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) :
وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (10/304) :
( رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات إلا ان ابن اسحاق مدلس )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( وسكت عنه الحافظ في ترجمة ( ام مبشر الأنصارية ) من الإصابة وكأن ذلك لطرقه أو شواهده .
- وأما الشاهد : فهو من حديث ابن عباس عند الحاكم وصححه على شرط الشيخين ووافقه الذهبي وقال الألباني رحمه الله : وهو كما قالا رحمهم الله . والله أعلم .
- قلت : وذلك لبضاعتهم المزجاة في علم الحديث عفا الله عنهم .وذلك لعدم سبرهم لطرق الحديث وشواهده .
- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- ونسوق جملة من الكلمات للمحدث الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله ( الترغيب والترهيب )
- وبـعـد.. فإنه ليس بخافٍ على أحد من أهل العلم أن كتاب (الترغيب والترهيب) للحافظ زكي الدين عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي المنذري هو أجمع وأنفع ما أُلّف في موضوعه، فقد أحاط فيه أو كاد، بما تفرّق في بطون الكتب الستة وغيرها من أحاديث الترغيب والترهيب في مختلف أبواب الشريعة الغرّاء؛ كالعلم والصلاة، والبيوع والمعاملات، والأدب والأخلاق والزهد، وصفة الجنة والنار، وغيرها مما لا يكاد يستغنى عنه واعظ أو مرشد، ولا خطيب أو مدرّس، مع اعتنائه بتخريج الأحاديث وعزوه إياها الى مصادرها من الكتب السنة المعتمدة، على ما بيَّنه هو نفسه في المقدمة، وقد أجاد ترتيبه وتصنيفه، وأحسن جمعه وتأليفه، فهو فرد في فنّه، منقطع القرين في حسنه، كما قال الحافظ برهان الدين الحلبي الملقب بـ (الناجي) في مقدمة كتابه (عُجالة الإملاء)، فاستحقّ بذلك أن يصفه الحافظ الذهبي النَّقّاد بأنه: كتاب نفيس، كما نقله عنه ابن العماد في (الشذرات) (5/278).
- وقد وقع للحافظ المنذري في بعض الأوهام وقد نبه على بعض منها الحافظ ( ابراهيم بن محمد بن محمود الناجي رحمه الله ) في كتابه ( عجالة الإملاء المتيسرة من التذنيب على ما وقع للحافظ المنذري في كتابه الترغيب والترهيب )
- ونتطرق الى إجحاف واعتداء المعلقون على ( الترغيب والترهيب ) وتعليقاتهم – عفا الله عنهم وهداهم إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /ثانيا : في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام أحمد (5/318) : ثنا حسن : ثنا ابن لهيعة الحارث بن يزيد علي بن رباح : انه سمع جنادة بن أبي أمية يقول : سمعت عبادة بن الصامت : يقول إن رجلا اتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا نبي الله ! أي العمل أفضل ؟ قال : ( الإيمان بالله وتصديق به وجهاد في سبيله ) قال : أريد أهون من ذلك يا رسول الله ! قال : ( السماحة والصبر ) قال : أريد أهون من ذلك يا رسول الله ! قال ( لا تتهم الله تبارك وتعالى في شئ قضى لك به )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد جيد في المتابعات جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم والحسن هو ابن موسى الأشيب غير ابن لهيعة فهو سيئ الحفظ إلا فيما رواه العبادلة عنه فهو صحيح الحديث أو توبع وكل ذلك متحقق هنا ) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
والظاهر أن عبد الله بن وهب رواه أيضا عن ابن لهيعة فإن ثبت في ذلك فالسند صحيح . والله أعلم .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
الحديث أورده المنذري في ( الترغيب ) بسياق أتم أيضا مثل سياق المجمع وقال رحمه الله (2/167) :
( رواه أحمد والطبراني بإسنادين أحدهما حسن واللفظ له )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
ولست أدري أي الأسنادين حسن ؟ ولكن مما شك أنه حسن على الأقل بمجموعهما فضلا عما أضيف إليهما .
(( أما المعلقون الثلاثة – محي الدين مستو وسمير العطا ويوسف بديوي ) ط – دار ابن كثير دمشق – فلم يعبأوا بتصريح المنذري بالتحسين ولا بمجموع الطريقين ولا بكلام الهيثمي أيضا وقد نقلوه كما هي عادتهم وصدروا ذلك بقولهم ( ضعيف ) )) .
- قال مقيده عفا الله :
- : ويتبين من ذلك عدم أعتبارهم بأقوال الأئمة المحققين في هذا الفن – عفا الله عنهم – بالرغم من جمع من الأئمة صححه .
- ومنها الأخطاء في الحكم على الأحاديث والعزو كما مر سابقا .
- وأيضا : قصور واضح في تخريج الأحاديث عفا الله عنهم .
- وغير ذلك وسيتبين من خلال الأحاديث التي تتبعها الألباني رحمه الله في استدراكه عليهم 


ثالثا : وفي الحديث الذي اخرجه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله (2/177) من طريقين عن ابن لهيعة : ثنا راشد بن يحيى المعافري : انه سمع ابا عبد الرحمن الحبلي يحدث عن ابن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! ما غنيمة مجالس الذكر؟ قال : ( غنيمة مجالس الذكر , الجنة ) .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد ضعيف , راشد بن يحيى ابو يحيى مجهول كما قال الحسيني ولم يرو عنه إلا ضعيفان : أحدهما ابن لهيعة والآخر : عبد الرحمن بن زياد الإفريقي ) 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في مجمع الزوائد (10/78) :
( رواه أحمد والطبراني وإسناد أحمد حسن ) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وكذا قال المنذري في الترغيب (2/234) ! إلا أنه لم يذكر الطبراني وقلدهما المعلقون الثلاثة – محي الدين وسمير العطا ويوسف بديوي عفا الله عنهم - على الطبعة الجديدة من الترغيب (2/381/2234 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/381/2234      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) دون أي بيان كما هي عادتهم وقد عرفت ان ما حسنوه مداره على ضعيف عن مجهول ! ومن اجل ذلك ذكرته في ( ضعيف الجامع الصغير ) .
قال مقيده عفا الله :
- ويتبين من ذلك من صنيعهم - هداهم الله - عدم التدقيق في العلم والتقليد في العزو كما مر سابقا – عفا الله عنهم – ولذلك قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : ( من تعلم علما فليدقق لئلا يضيع دقيق العلم ) .

- رابعا :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) (1/431) من طريق ابن ثواب أبن ثواب أبي علي : حدثني عمار بن عثمان الحلبي أبو عثمان – وكان أحمد بن حنبل يوثقه وتأسف على انه لم يكتب عنه شيئا - : حدثني جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي عن ثابت عن أنس قال : جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ! علمني خيرأ فأخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده فقال : (قل : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر . فعقد الأعرابي على يده ، ومضى وتفكر ثم رجع ، فتبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ قال : تفكر البائس . فجاء فقال : يا رسول الله ! سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ؛ هذا لله ، فما لي ؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أعرابي ! إذا قلت : سبحان الله ؛ قال الله : صدقت ، وإذا قلت : الحمد لله ؛ قال الله : صدقت ، وإذا قلت : لا إله إلا الله ؛ قال الله : صدقت ، وإذا قلت : الله أكبر ؛ قال الله : صدقت . وإذا قلت : اللهم ! اغفر لي ؛ قال الله : قد فعلت ، وإذا قلت : اللهم ! ارحمني ؛ قال الله : [ قد ] فعلت ، وإذا قلت : اللهم ! ارزقني ؛ قال الله : قد فعلت . فعقد الأعرابي على سبع في يده ، ثم ولى )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات أما من دون الحسن بن ثابت فثقات حفاظ معروفون : وأما الحسن بن ثواب فقد أضناني البحث حتى وجدته فسجدت لله شكرا عاى توفيقه فأسأله المزيد من فضله فترجمه الخطيب البغدادي في ( التاريخ ) ( 10 /291) برواية جمع من الحفاظ عنه روى عن الدارقطني وقال ( بغدادي ثقة ) 
أما عن عمار بن عثمان الحلبي فهو بصري روى عنه حميد بن الربيع واهل العراق كما في ثقات ابن حبان (8/518) ووثقه الإمام أحمد ايضا .
وقال رحمه الله :
وبالجملة الإسناد صحيح كما تبين فيما سبق ) اه
قال الألباني رحمه الله:
وقد أشار الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب الى تضعيفه بتصديره إياه بقوله (روي عن أنس ...) 
واما المعلقون الثلاثة السابق ذكرهم على الترغيب في طبعتهم الجديدة الحسناء ! فقد اهتبلوا الإشارة المذكورة ليتظاهروا على معرفة بهذا العلم فكشفوا عن جهلهم به حيث قالوا : وفيه جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي : ينفرد بأحاديث عدت مما ينكر ( ميزان الاعتدال ) ( 1/408) :
هكذا نقلوا نقلوا من الميزان وهو نقل مبتور لعله غير مقصود متوهمين انهم نقلوا ما يؤيد تضعيفهم للحديث وذلك من الأدلة الكثيرة على جهلهم بهذا العلم وتطفلهم عليه فاإن العبرة بكون الراوي ثقة او صدوقا ولا يضره بعد ذلك ان يكون له أحاديث انكرت عليه فان الجرح لا يثبت بهذا وانما اذا كثرت مناكيره وحينئذ يقال في مثله ( منكر الحديث) وجعفر ليس كذلك ) ا ه 
وقال رحمه الله :
وهذا الحديث واحد من ستة أحاديث عند مسلم بهذه الرواية ولقد كان هذا وحده يكفي رادعا لهؤلاء الجهلة عن تضعيفهم لحديث الترجمة بجعفر ! ولو كانوا يعلمون فكيف وهناك عشرات من الحاديث من رواية جعفر هذا اتفق الحفاظ على تصحيحها قديما وحديثا كالترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي والعسقلاني وغيرهم ؟ 
والخلاصة : فان الرجل صدوق حجة ما لم يظهر خطؤه كسائر الثقات الذين فيهم شئ من الضعف فتضعيفهم للحديث مما يشعر انهم يظنون – لبالغ جهلهم – ان كل كلام في الراوي جرح مقبول وهذا ما لايقبله حتى من كان مبتدئا في هذا العلم . والله المستعان .

وهذه بعض النقاط الدالة على جهلهم بهذا العلم – عفا الله عنهم –

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله النيسابوري رحمه الله :-        وهم شمس الدين الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله : في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (3/205/2) عن عبد السلام بن حرب عن عطاء بن السائب عن مجاهد عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : اهتز العرش لحب لقاء الله سعدا وكان آخرهم خرج من قبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال :( لقد نزل لموت سعد بن معاذ سبعون الف ملك ما وطئوا الأرض قبلها وقال حين دفن : سبحان الله ! لو انفلت أحد من ضغطة القبر لانفلت منها سعد ولقد ضم ضمة ثم أفرج عنه ) .قال الألباني رحمه الله :  ( إسناد ضعيف عطاء بن السائب كان اختلط وعبد السلام بن حرب قال الحافظ فيه : ( ثقة حافظ له مناكير ) قال الألباني رحمه الله :وقد توبع فأخرجه الحاكم (3/206) والبزار (3/256/2679) وابن ابي شيبة (12/142) وابن سعد (3/433) من طريق ابن فضيل عن عطاء بن السائب به ولفظه : (( ضم سعد في القبر ضمة فدعوت الله أن يكشف عنه ) قال الحاكم رحمه الله :( صحيح الإسناد ) ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !قال الألباني رحمه الله :وهذا من أوهامهما فإن اختلاط عطاء بن السائب  ثابت عند أهل العلم وقد ذكر ذلك الحافظ الذهبي نفسه في ترجمته في الميزان وان من روى عنه قديما فهو صحيح الحديث وليس عبد السلام بن حرب ومحمد بن فضيل منهم ولذلك فالحديث ضعيف لاختلاطه لا سيما والأحاديث في ضمة القبر على سعد كثيرة ذكر السيوطي رحمه الله طائفة منها في شرح الصدور (ص:44-45) وليس شيئ منها : ( فسألت الله ان يخفف عنه ) او( فدعوت الله ان يكشف عنه ) مع ملاحظة الفرق بين بين ( يخفف ) و ( يكشف ) .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :قال الشيخ عبد الله السعد حفظه الله : مراتب حديث عطاء بن السائب رحمه الله :عطاء بن السائب من الرواة المشهورين، خرّج له البخاري[1] والأربعة، وهو من صغار التابعين، وقد روى عن بعض الصحابة مِمّن تأخرت وفاتهم كأنس وعبد الله بن أبي أوفى وعمرو بن حريث المخزومي، وكان من أهل الصلاح والخير، حتى قال أحمد: « ثقة ثقة رجل صالح *)*-       * *قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي حفظه الله فى كتابه (التقرير في اسانيد التفسير ) (ص :50 ) (وعطاء ثقة اختلط بآخر , روى عنه السفيانان وشعبة وزهير بن معاوية وزائدة وأيوب**والأعمش وهشام الدستوائي وهمام - قبل الاختلاط والباقون بعده إلا حماد بن سلمة روى**عنه في الحالين .اه**-       * *قلت : يتبين فيما سبق ان عبد السلام وابن الفضيل رحمهم الله ليسوا فيمن رووا عنه قديما لذلك ضعف الحديث . والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * وهم الشيخ الدكتور محمد مصطفى الأعظمي حفظه الله :في الحديث الذي ورد من حديث جابر بن عبد الله والسائب بن خلاد وأبي أيوب الأنصاري :وحديث جابر : فله طريقان :ألأولى : قال ابن لهيعة :ثنا ابو الزبير عنه أنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إذا تغوط احدكم فليمسح ثلاث مرات ( وفي رواية ) : فليتمسح بثلاثة أحجار )  قال الألباني رحمه الله :أخرجه أحمد (3/336) وفيه ابن لهيعة سيئ الحفظ يستشهد به وابو الزبير ثقة إلا انه مدلس لكنه قد توبع .الأخرى : قال عيسى بن يونس :نا العمش عن ابي سفيان عنه مرفوعا بلفظ ( إذا استجمر أحدكم فليستجمر ثلاثا ) أخرجه ابن خزيمة (1/42/76) ومن طريقه : البيهقي (1/103) وابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (1/155) وأحمد (3/400) .قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (1/211) : ( رجال أحمد ثقات ) قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم فهو إسناد جيد . وقد عزاه الدكتور محمد مصطفى الأعظمي  في تعليقه على ( صحيح ابن خزيمة )  فقال حفظه الله : ( م الطهارة 24 من طريق ابي الزبير عن جابر )قال الألباني رحمه الله :وعليه مؤاخذتان :إحداهما : انه ليس عند مسلم (1/147) ( ثلاثا ) وإنما عنده مكانها : ( فليوتر ) وكذلك عند أحمد (3/294) الأخرى : أنه عندهما طريق ابن جريج : أخبرني أبو الزبير : انه سمع جابر           ابن عبد الله ....قال الألباني رحمه الله :  ( فقد صرح ابو الزبير بالتحديث وهي فائدة مهمة فلا يليق اهمالها لما هو معروف عن ابي الزبير من التدليس كما تقدم . ولعل في هذه الرواية قوة لرواية ابن لهيعة المذكورة ولو في الجملة ) قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :نبذة مختصرة على صحيح ابن خزيمة ت الأعظمي ومذيلة بتعليقات الالباني رحمه الله وتصويباته :يعد الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا من الكتب المقدَّمة في الصحة بعد صحيحي البخاري ومسلم،يليه في القوة صحيح ابن حبان، ثم مستدرك الحاكم.                     
قال السيوطي في ألفيته:         
وابنُ خزيمةَ يتلو مسلمَا وأَوْلِهِ البُسْتِيَّ ثم الحاكمَا  
- يبدو منأسلوب المصنف أنه قد استعمل منهج الإملاء في تصنيف الكتاب؛ فقد أكثر في الكتاب منقوله: أمليته في باب كذا أو كتاب كذا. مما يدل على أنه أملاه.
 - يعد الكتابمختصرًا لكتاب آخر لابن خزيمة هو المسند الكبير.
 - قسم الكتاب على الكتبوالأبواب الفقهية، وبلغ عدد الأحاديث 3079 حديثًا.               
 - وينبغي أن يتنبه إلى أنالكتاب ليس كالصحيحين بحيث يقال: إن كل ما فيه صحيح؛ بل فيه الصحيح والحسن والضعيف،إلا أن نسبة الضعيف ضئيلة جدًّا، إذا قورنت بالأحاديث الصحيحة   والحسنة.                     
الناشر : المكتب الإسلامي - بيروت ، 1390 - 1970
تحقيق : د. محمد  مصطفى الأعظمي                          عددالأجزاء                 : 4   
الأحاديث مذيلة بأحكام الأعظمي والألباني عليها وهنا ارد بعض اللمحات المختصرة من كلام الشيخين المحدثين عبد الله السعد  وسعد الحميد حفظهما الله عن منهج ابن خزيمة في صحيحه :*-       * *بداية لابد من التذكير بأن صحيحي ابن خزيمة وابن حبان ومستدرك الحاكم ، هي أهم ما**ألف في الصحيح بعد الصحيحين ، ومن أبرز من أكد على ذلك ابن الصلاح والعراقي**والسيوطي وأحمد شاكر ، وذكر الخطيب البغدادي أحق الكتب بالسماع فذكر الصحيحين ، ثم**ذكر كتبا ، ثم قال : وكتاب محمد بن إسحاق (أي ابن خزيمة**-       * *أن أحاديث ابن خزيمة أحسن حالا مما عداها إلا أحاديث الصحيحين** .
¨* *أن نسبة**الضعيف عند ابن خزيمة ضئيلة جدا مقارنة بما فيه من الصحيح والحسن**-       * *أن ابن خزيمة قد يخرج الضعيف ولكنه يخرجه لغرض من الأغراض وينبه على ذلك ، ويتوقف**في الحكم على بعضه بالصحة** .**-       * *وممن خالف فقدم ابن حبان على صحيح ابن خزيمة ، الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط ، حيث ذكر ذلك في مقدمة تحقيقه**لصحيح ابن حبان ، بل قال جزاه الله خيرا بأنه يزاحم بعض الكتب الستة ، ويعلق الشيخ**الحميد حفظه الله على هذا الرأي بقوله** :
**إن منهج الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط فيه شيء**من التساهل في تصحيح الأحاديث ، ولذا فإن حكمه بأن غالب أحاديث ابن حبان صحيحة على**شرط الشيخين فيه نظر ، وهذا الحكم على ابن خزيمة ، مع العلم بأن ثلاثة أرباع كتابه**مفقودة ، وعليه فإن الأسلوب الأمثل للمقارنة بين صحيحي ابن خزيمة وابن حبان ، هو**المقارنة بين الجزء الموجود من صحيح ابن خزيمة (حتى نهاية كتاب الحج كما نبه إلى**ذلك الدمياطي** )* *-       * *ومن أبرز الملاحظات على ما انتقد على ابن خزيمة ، أن بعض هذه الإنتقادات لا تلزمه**لأن** :
**منها أحاديث يتوقف في الحكم عليها بالصحة ويبين السبب في ذلك**-       * *ومن أبرز ملامح صحيح ابن خزيمة** :
¨* *ابن خزيمة اختصر صحيحه من كتاب (المسند**الكبير) ونبه إلى ذلك في مواطن كثيرة من صحيحه ككتاب الوضوء وكتاب التوحيد ، ومن**الملاحظات المهمة في صحيح ابن خزيمة ، هو ميله إلى اختصار الأحاديث وخاصة الطويلة ،**فيقتصر على موضع الشاهد منها ثم يقول : وذكر الحديث**-       * *وابن خزيمة يتعقب الأحاديث بما يزيل اللبس**-       * *وقد يورد اسنادا فيه راو يعلم أنه ثقة ولكنه يخشى أن يقف عليه من لا يعرفه (أي ذلك**-       * *الراوي) فيتهمه بالتساهل في صحيحه ، فلذلك يورد أقوال العلماء في ذلك الراوي ليزيل**اللبس** .**-       * *وابن خزيمة يشبه شيخه البخاري في مسألة الإستنباطات الفقهية في صحيحه*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-        ت**-       * *ولإبن خزيمة تعليقات مفيدة جدا في صحيحه ومن أبرزها** :
**تفسير الألفاظ الغريبة ،**ومثاله ما ذكره في (3/141) ، حيث ذكر حديث سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه : أن منبر رسول**الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من أثل الغابة ، ثم قال : الأثل هو الطرطاء ، وأيضا**حديث حنين الجذع حنين الواله ، ثم قال : الواله ، المرأة إذل مات لها ولد** .
- * * تنبيهه على العلل الخفية ، ومثاله ما ذكره في (3/157) عن شيخه محمد بن بشار (بندار**)* *وهو ثقة حافظ عن يحيى بن سعيد عن ابن عجلان عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن**عبد الله بن وديعة عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه ، ثم قال معقبا على الحديث : ولا أعلم**أحدا تابع بندارا على ذلك والجواد قد يفتر في بعض الأوقات ، وكأنه بهذا ينبه على أن**الثقة قد يهم لأن هذا الحديث ورد من غير هذا الطريق ، فقد أخرجه البخاري من طريق**ابن أبي ذئب عن سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن ابن وديعة عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه ،**وهو الصحيح** .

- * * إزالته للمشكل في كثير من المواضع ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ،**ما ذكره في (3/319) ، باب ذكر أبواب ليلة القدر والتأليف بين الأخبار المأثورة عن**النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها (وهذا ما اشتهر به ابن خزيمة ، حيث قال : ليس ثم**حديثان متعارضان من كل وجه ، ومن وجد شيئا من ذلك فليأتني لأؤلف له بينهما) ، وكان**عمله في هذا الباب بديعا ، حيث رجح بداية أنها في رمضان ، ثم رجح أنها في العشر**الأواخر ، ثم رجح أنها في الليالي الوتر منها ، ثم رجح أنها متنقلة بين الليالي**الوتر** .

-* * إزالته التباس اسم راو براو ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ، ما رواه عن**عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن النعمان بن سعد عن علي رضي الله عنه ، حيث نبه على وجود**راويين في هذه الطبقة ، اسم كل منهما عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ، أحدهما أبو شيبة الكوفي**وهو ضعيف ، والآخر عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عباد ، الذي روى عن سعيد المقبري والزهري**وهو صالح الحديث** .

-* * ذكره اسم الراوي تماما إذا ذكر بكنيته أو لقبه ، أو ذكر**اسمه دون نسبه ،ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ، ما أخرجه عن أبي القاسم الجدلي عن النعمان بن**بشير رضي الله عنه ، حيث قال : أبو القاسم الجدلي هو حسن بن الحارث من جديلة قيس ،**وقد روى عنه عطاء بن السائب وأبو مالك الأشعري وحجاج بن أرطأة ، وأيضا ما أخرجه عن**أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه حيث نبه ابن خزيمة على أن أبا حازم المذكور في**هذا الطريق هو سلمان الأشجعي الذي روى عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، وليس سلمة بن**دينار الذي روى عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه الذي يحمل نفس الكنية ، وهو من نفس طبقة**سلمان الأشجعي** . 

-* * اهتمامه بالكلام على الرواة جرحا وتعديلا ، ومن الأمثلة**على ذلك ، قوله في عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عباد : صالح الحديث ، وقوله في عاصم العنزي**وعباد ابن عاصم : مجهولان لا يدرى من هما** 

-* * رده رواية المدلس الذي لا يحتمل**تدليسه إذا عنعن ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ، ما خرجه من طريق أبي اسحاق عن الأسود عن**عائشة رضي الله عنها ، حيث قال : لم أقف على سماع أبي إسحاق (وهو السبيعي) من**الأسود .، وما خرجه من طريق حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، وما خرجه**من طريق قتادة عن مورق عن أبي الأحوص ، حيث لم يحتمل ابن خزيمة عنعنة حبيب بن أبي**ثابت وقتادة ، رغم أن بعض العلماء تحملوا تدليسهما ، وهذا يدل بلا شك على شدة تحريه**في الرواية** .

 -* *تضعيفه لرواية من اختلط وإن كان من طريق بعض الثقات الذين**سمعوا منه قديما إذا كان الراوي ضعيفا أصلا ولذا رد حديث ابن لهيعة وإن كان من طريق**العبادلة الذين رووا عنه قبل اختلاطه وهذا يدل على أن ابن حزيمة ممن يرى ضعف ابن**لهيعة قبل وبعد الإختلاط ، وإن كان ضعفه أشد بعد اختلاطه** .                    

-* * نصه على عدم**السماع في بعض الطرق ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك نصه على عدم سماع عبد الرحمن بن أبي**ليلى من معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه ولا من عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه رضي الله عنه**، صاحب الأذان** .

-* * بيانه للعلل الخفية ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ، ما أخرجه من**طريق خالد الحذاء عن رجل عن أبي العالية عن عائشة رضي الله عنها في دعاء النبي صلى**الله عليه وسلم في سجود التلاوة ، (وهذه رواية ابن علية ) ، ثم أخرجه من طريق عبد**الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفي وخالد بن عبد الله الواسطي عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي**العالية عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، فلم يذكرا الراوي بين خالد الحذاء وأبي العالية ،**وعقب ابن خزيمة على هاتين الروايتين بقوله : إنما تركت إملاء هذا الحديث لأن بين**خالد وأبي العالية رجلا لا يعرف ولم يذكره عبد المجيد وخالد الواسطي وإنما بينت هذا**لئلا يتوهم أحد أن رواية عبد الوهاب وخالد الواسطي صحيحة ، ومن الأمثلة أيضا تنبيهه**على قلب المتن في رواية يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن خبيب بن عبد**الرحمن عن حفص بن عاصم وفيها : (ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لاتعلم يمينه ما أنفقت**شماله) وهذه رواية مسلم ، فقد خولف يحيى على هذا اللفظ ، والصواب مع من خالفه ، رغم**إمامته ، والصحيح رواية البخاري : (ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لاتعلم شماله ما**أنفقت يمينه**) .             

-* * تقديم المتن على السند ، إذا كان في السند مقال ، وقد صرح**بأن من رواه على غير ذلك الوجه لا يكون في حل منه ، كما نقل ذلك السيوطي في تدريب**الراوي**.* *-       * *هذا ملخص ما تم جمعه من تلخيص للشيخين حفظهم الله ونفع بعلمهم , عن منهج ابن خزيمة رحمه الله في كتابه الجامع الصحيح .* *-       * *والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الإمام الحافظ  شيخ الإسلام أبو حاتم رحمه الله :**-       * *وهم الإمام الحافظ  شيخ الإسلام الدار قطني رحمه الله :**في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار (3/256/2698 – كشف الأستار ) من طريق أبي عتاب : ثنا مسكين بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن الخطاب : أخبرني نافع عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله : ( لقد نزل لموت سعد بن معاذ سبعون ألف ملك ما وطئوا الأرض قبلها وقال حين دفن : سبحان الله ! لو انفلت احد من ضغطة القبر , لانفلت منها سعد ( ولقد ضم ضمة ثم أفرج عنه )* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :** ( إسناد جيد ورجاله ثقات معروفون غير مسكين هذا فقد ذكره البخاري في التاريخ بروايته عن برد بن سنان وقال :** ( يعد في البصريين روى عنه محمد بن رومي وبشر بن الحكم ) . وسكت عنه . وترجمه ابن أبي حاتم (4/1/329) برواية خمسة آخرين من الثقات . وقال : ( سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : وهن أمر مسكين أبي فاطمة بهذا الحديث حديث أبي أمامة في الغسل يوم الجمعة )* *قلت : وحديث الغسل يوم الجمعة ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة برقم (1802) ووقال عنه ( منكر )**قال الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة (4/284) :** والحديث الذي اخرجه ابن ابي حاتم في العلل (1/198) : من طريق مسكين  ابي فاطمة عن حوشب عن الحسن قال : كان ابو أمامة يروي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الغسل يوم الجمعة ليسل الخطايا من أصول الشعر استلالا ).**قال ابن ابي حاتم عن ابيه (1/210) :** ( هذا حديث منكر ثم قال الحسن عن ابي امامة لا يجي هذا إلا من مسكين ) * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :** وذكر نحو ذلك في الجرح والتعديل (4/1/329) في ترجمة مسكين بن عبد الله ابي فاطمة ).**وقال رحمه الله : والحسن هو البصري وهو مدلس ولم يصرح بسماعه من ابي امامة بل جزم ابو حاتم بانه لم يسمع منه .**قال الألباني رحمه في الصحيحة :** ( وهذا تضعيف لين فان الحديث الذي اشار اليه قد رواه ابوفاطمة عن حوشب عن الحسن قال : فذكره ..* * وقال الألباني رحمه الله :** ( وتضعيفه – مسكين - بهذا الحديث فيه نظر عندي لانه لا ذنب له فيه انما هو راو والعلة فيه من الحسن – وهو البصري – فانه لم يصرح بسماعه وكما قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله : ( الحسن عن ابي امامة لا يجيئ ) وهناك امر آخر ان بين ابي فاطمة والحسن : حوشب ابن مسلم الثقفي وهو دون ابي فاطمة في الشهرة فإن ابن ابي حاتم لم يذكر عنه من الرواة مع ابي فاطمة غير الثلاثة بينما هذا روى عنه ستة من الثقات اذا ضم الى الخمسة الذين ذكرهم ابن ابي حاتم ( بشر بن الحكم ) الذي ذكره البخاري وفي اسناد هذا الحديث راو سابع وهو ابو عتاب سهل بن حماد يمكن ان يضاف اليهم ثامن وهو عبد الله بن عون )**قال ابن حبان في ترجمة ( مسكين ) ( 5/449) :** ( روى عن رجل من الصحابة روى عن الحسن وأحسبه الذي روى عن علي روى عنه عبد الله بن عون )* *ملاحظة مهمة :** وفرق البخاري رحمه الله وابن ابي حاتم بين المترجم وبين هذا الذي روى عن علي وافرده بالترجمة .**قال الألباني رحمه الله :** ويمكن ان يلحق بهم ثقة تاسع وهو العباس بن الوليد النرسي* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :** ( من اجل ذلك استبعد تعصيب علة حديث ( غسل الجمعة ) بابي فاطمة هذا وعلته من الانقطاع بين الحسن وابي أمامة فان كان لابد من النزول عنه الى غيره فهو ( حوشب بن مسلم ) لما انه دون ابي فاطمة في الشهرة وان كان قال فيه الحافظ رحمه الله : (( صدوق ))**وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في الميزان (6/28- 29) :** ( مسكين ابو فاطمة عن التمار بن يزيد وعنه العباس بن الوليد النرسي قال الدارقطني : ضعيف الحديث )**قال الألباني رحمه الله :** ( هذا تضعيف غير مفسر فأخشى ان يكون نحو تضعيف ابي حاتم رحمه الله الذي بينت وهاءه ) والله أعلم .** وقال رحمه الله :**على أنه لم يتفرد به ( مسكين ابو فاطمة ) بل تابعه عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع به , وفيه الزيادة ولفظه :** ( لهذا العبد الصالح الذي تحرك له العرش وفتحت له أبواب السماوات وشهده سبعون الفا من الملائكة لم ينزلوا الأرض قبل ذلك ولقد ضم .....) الخ .**أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات (3/430) : اخبرنا اسماعيل بن ابي مسعود قال : اخبرنا عبد الله بن أدريس قال : أخبرنا عبيد الله بن عمر به .**ومن هذا الوجه اخرجه الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله في التاريخ (6/250) في ترجمة اسماعيل بن ابي مسعود .**وقال الألباني رحمه الله :**-       * *وروى عنه اربعة آخرون ثلاثة منهم ثقات ذكر منهم الخطيب اثنين والثالث ابن سعد فهو ثقة ا نشا الله كما قال ابن حبان وابن السكن وهذه فائدة تستدرك على اللسان فانه لم يذكر توثيقه الا عن ابن حبان وقد ذكره في الطبقة الرابعة من الثقات ( 8/95) .**-       * * كنت اعتمتدت في تخريج حديث ( غسل الجمعة ) المتقدم في في اول هذا التخريج تضعيف ابي حاتم والدار قطني رحمهم الله ل ( مسكين بن عبد الله ) وبعد هذا التحقيق الذي وفقني الله تبارك وتعالى حوله وتتبع من روى عنه من الثقات فقد رجعت عن تضعيفه واسأل الله المزيد من فضله وتوفيقه وصدق الله تعالى { وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله } والله أعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الدكتورة سعاد سليمان الخندقاوي حفظها الله وعفا عنها :



في الحديث الذي اخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (50/86- موارد ) والخرائطي في ( مكارم الأخلاق ) (1/274/369) والديلمي (1/92) وابن عساكر في التاريخ (17/376) من طريق عمرو بن الحارث وغيره ان ابا السمح حدثه عن ابن حجيرة عن ابي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( سأل موسى ربه عن ست خصال كان يظن انها له خالصة والسابعة لم يكن موسى يحبها :
1- قال يا رب ! أي عبادك اتقى ؟ قال الذي يذكر ولا ينسى .
2- قال : فأي عبادك أهدى ؟ قال : الذي يتبع الهدى .
3- قال فأي عبادك احكم ؟ قال : الذي يحكم للناس كما يحكم لنفسه .
4- قال فأي عبادك أعلم ؟ قال : الذي لا يشبع من العلم يجمع علم الناس إلى علمه.
5- قال : فأي عبادك أعز ؟ قال : الذي إذا قدر غفر .
6- قال : فأي عبادك أغنى ؟ قال : الذي يرضى بما يؤتى .
7- قال : فأي عبادك أفقر ؟ قال : صاحب منقوص .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( ليس الغنى عن ظهر إنما الغنى غنى النفس وإذا اراد الله بعبد خيرا جعل غناه في نفسه وتقاه في قلبه وإذا اراد الله بعبد شرا جعل فقره بين عينيه )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات غير أبا السمح – واسمه أو لقبه دراج – فهو مختلف فيه وثقه ابن معين وغيره وضعفه احمد وغيره وفصل بعضهم فقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكاشف ) : ( وقال ابو داود وغيره : حديثه مستقيم إلا ما كان عن أبي الهيثم ) 
وقال رحمه الله :
والى هذا التفصيل ذهب الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في (التقريب ) فقال : ( صدوق في حديثه عن ابي الهيثم ضعف 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وهذا الذي تبين لي اخيراً فإني وجدت الأحاديث المناكيرالتي انكرهاالعلماء مدارها على روايته لها عن ابي الهيثم وقد ساق ابن عدي رحمه الله في الكامل (3/112) طائفة كبيرة منها ليس فيها ما رواه عن غيره سوى حديث لكنه من رواية ابن لهيعة عن ابن حجيرة الأكبر مرسلا . وهذا مما لا يحمل به عليه كما هو ظاهر .

قال ابن عدي رحمه الله في الكامل ) تلخيصا :
( وله غير ما ذكرت يتابعه الناس عليها وارجو بعد أن خرجت له الأحاديث التي انكرت عليه ان سائر احاديثه لا بأس بها ويقرب صورته ما قاله يحيى بن معين رحمه الله )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( وقد صحح له ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي أحاديث كثيرة عن ابي الهيثم وغيره والصواب إن شا الله ما تقدم والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وقع للكتورة ( سعاد سليمان الخندقاوي ) في تعليقها على ( مكارم الأخلاق ) وهما في هذا الحديث فقد قالت – بعد أن ترجمت لكل رجاله فردا فردا :
( إسناده ضعيف فيه ابن لهيعة ودراج بن سمعان وكلاهما ضعيف ) 
- وفاتها متابعة ( عمرو بن الحارث ) عند ابن حبان وغيره ! وذلك مما يؤكد قصر باعها في تخريج احاديث الكتاب وتحقيق الكلام عليها .
- وفاتها التحقيق المتقدم في ( دراج ) وانه مستقيم الحديث في غير روايته عن ابي الهيثم والغريب أنها نقلت عبارة الحافظ ابن حجر المؤيدة لذلك ولكنها وقعت هكذا :
- ( صدوق في حديثه عن ابي الهيثم ضعيف )!
- وهذا قلب لمقصود الحافظ رحمه الله ولعبارته كما هو ظاهر فلا أدري أهو خطأ مطبعي؟ أو قلمي ؟ أو سوء فهم ؟ ولعله يؤيد جزمها بضعف ( دراج ) لاني لا اعتقد ان عندها من الشجاعة الأدبية والاعتداد بعلمها في هذا المجال حتى تتجرأ على مخالفة الحافظ رحمه الله . والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابو بكر الخرائطي رحمه الله :
- الخرائطي الإمام الحافظ الصدوق المصنف أبو بكر , محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن سهل بن شاكر , السامري الخرائطي . 

صاحب كتاب " مكارم الأخلاق " , وكتاب " مساوئ الأخلاق " ، وكتاب " اعتلال القلوب " ، وغير ذلك . 

سمع الحسن بن عرفة , وعلي بن حرب , وعمر بن شبة , وسعدان بن نصر , وسعدان بن يزيد , وحميد بن الربيع , أحمد بن منصور الرمادي , وأحمد بن بديل , وشعيب بن أيوب , وعدة . 

حدث عنه : أبو سليمان بن زبر , وأبو علي بن مهنا الدراني ومحمد وأحمد ابنا موسى السمسار , والقاضي يوسف الميانجي , وعبد الوهاب الكلابي , ومحمد بن أحمد بن عثمان بن أبي الحديد , وآخرون . 

وحدث بدمشق وبعسقلان . 

قال ابن ماكولا : صنف الكثير , وكان من الأعيان الثقات . 

وقال الخطيب : كان حسن الأخبار , مليح التصانيف . 

قيل : مات بيافا في ربيع الأول سنة سبع وعشرين وثلاث مائة 

- ومن كتبه رحمه الله :

- 


1. اعتلال القلوب للخرائطي

2. مساوئ الأخلاق للخرائطي 

3. مكارم الأخلاق للخرائطي

4. المنتقى من كتاب مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها 

5. فضيلة الشكر لله على نعمته 

6. هواتف الجنان للخرائطي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /

منهج الحافظ ابو بكر الخرائطي رحمه الله في كتابه :
- جمع المؤلف بين الحديث النبوي والخبر الادبي والقصة التاريخية والشعر واللغة والحكمة البالغة والقول المأثور 
- يورد الاحاديث مسلسلة بسنده الى اصحابها ثم يردفها بشرح الالبفاظ اللغوية ان احتاج الخبر الى ذلك 
- يستشهد بالشعر 
- ينقل عن شيوخه وكبار العلماء 
- اهتم به العلماء شرحا وانتقاءا فانتقى منه الحافظ احمد بن محمد السلفي المتوفى سنة (576 ) ه فاختار الاخبار وحذف المكرر منها وسماه ( المنتقى من مكارم الاخلاق ومعاليها ومحمود طرائفها ) والكتاب مطبوع ومحقق .
- فالكتاب طبع عدة طبعات : ومنها 
الكتاب: مكارم الأخلاق للخرائطي

المؤلف: أبو بكر محمد بن جعفر الخرائطي ت 327 هـ. 
تحقيق ودراسة: 
د. سعاد سليمان الخندقاوي 

مراجعة وتقديم: أ. د موسى شاهين لاشين، رئيس قسم الحديث بكلية أصول الدين، وأ. د محمد رشاد خليفة، رئيس قسم الحديث بفرع جامعة الأزهر سابقاً للبنات.
الناشر: مطبعة المدني - مصر - القاهرة
الطبعة: الأولى، 1411هـ -1991
- ( وهو في الاصل رسالة دكتوراه للباحثة سعاد الخندقاوي وتتبعت النسخ وقارنت بين النسخ المخطوطة محققة النص )
- طبع في مجلدين و(1130) حديثا 


قلت 

: وعليها- عفا الله عنها- عدة انتقادات علمية واوهام وقصور في تخريج 
احاديث الكتاب وقصر باعها في التخريج والعزو وأخطاء علمية لا تقع لعالم 
بفنه ,إضافة الى سقط كثير في متون الكتاب . والله اعلم .

*2* الكتاب: مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها ومحمود طرائقها 

المؤلف: أبو بكر محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن سهل بن شاكر الخرائطي السامري (المتوفى: 327هـ)
تقديم وتحقيق: أيمن عبد الجابر البحيري 
الناشر: دار الآفاق العربية، القاهرة 
الطبعة: الأولى، 1419 هـ - 1999 م 
عدد الأجزاء: 1 
[ترقيم الكتاب موافق للمطبوع، وهو ضمن خدمة التخريج]

*3* المنتقى من كتاب مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها ومحمود طرائقها

المؤلف: أبو بكر محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن سهل بن شاكر الخرائطي السامري (المتوفى: 327هـ) 
انتفاء: أبو طاهر أحمد بن محمد السلفي الأصبهاني 
تحقيق: محمد مطيع الحافظ، وغزوة بدير 
الناشر: دار الفكر - دمشق سورية سنة النشر: 1406 هـ. 
[ترقيم الكتاب موافق للمطبوع]

*4* كتاب مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها ومحمود طرائقها

لأبي بكر محمد بن جعفر بن سهل بن شاكر السامري الخرائطي
المتوفى عام 327هـ
تحقيق ودراسة الدكتور / عبد الله بن بجاش بن ثابت الحميري
طبعة مكتبة الرشد سنة 2006 م

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-* *وهم الحافظ أبو بكر أحمد البزار البصري رحمه الله :**في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان (2633- 2634) وابو نعيم في صفة الجنة (2/232/393) والضياء المقدسي ايضا في ( صفة الجنة ) (ق83/1) عن عمرو بن الحارث عن دراج عن ابن حجيرة عن ابي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه قيل له : أنطأ في الجنة ؟ قال : ( نعم – والذي نفسي بيده – دحما دحما فإذا قام عنها رجعت مطهرة بكرا ً)**قال الألباني رحمه الله :** ( إسناد حسن على الخلاف المعروف في ( دراج ) وهو مختلف فيه فيه وثقه ابن معين وغيره وضعفه احمد وغيره وفصل بعضهم فقال الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) : ( وقال ابو داود وغيره : حديثه مستقيم الا ما كان عن ابي الهيثم ) .** وقال رحمه الله :**-* *بل هو حديث صحيح فإن له طريق آخرى وشاهدا يزداد بها قوة على قوة .**-* *الطريق الآخر : فيرويه عبد الرحمن بن زياد عن عمارة بن راشد عن ابي هريرة قال : سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل يمس أهل الجنة أزواجهم ؟ قال : فقال : ( نعم بذكر لايمل وفرج لا يحفى وشهوة لا تنقطع )* *أخرجه البزار (4/197/3524) وابو نعيم (366) وابن عساكر في التاريخ ( 12/582) .**قال البزار رحمه الله :** ( عمارة لا نعلم حدث عنه إلا عبد الرحمن بن زياد وعبد الرحمن كان حسن العقل ولكنه وقع على شيوخ مجاهيل فحدث عنهم باحاديث مناكير فضعف حديثه وهذا مما انكر عليه ولم يشاركه فيه غيره )**قال الألباني رحمه الله :** وهذا يعني شيئين :**-* *أحدهما ان عبد الرحمن بن زياد الافريقي صدوق في نفسه وان ضعف أحاديثه من شيوخه المجهولين وقد ذكر الحافظ نحوه عن ابي حاتم وابي زرعة فانظر التهذيب , وروى فيه توثيقه عن جمع وعن آخرين تضعيفه والذي يظهر من مجموع كلامهم أنه صدوق في نفسه كما اشار البزار رحمه الله لكنه ضعيف في حفظه مع صلاحه وقد لخص الحافظ رحمه الله – أحسن التلخيص – اختلافهم فيه فقال في ( التقريب ) : (( ضعيف في حفظه وكان رجلا صالحا ً)).**-* *والاخر : أن ( عمارة بن راشد ) مجهول لم يرو عنه غير الافريقي .**فاقول : هذا ما احاطبه علم البزار رحمه الله ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها لكن قد روى عنه آخران كما ذكر ابن ابي حاتم رحمه الله في ( الجرح والتعديل ) وابن عساكر رحمه الله في ( التاريخ )* *-* *وقال ابن حبان في الثقات ( 5/244) :** (( روى عنه أهل الشام ومصر )) .**-* *قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله :** (( مجهول ))!**-* *فتعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله في ( المغني ) بقوله :**  ( بل معروف )* *-* *قلت : وهذا قد وهم فيه الحافظ الامام ابو حاتم رحمه الله* *-* *وقال الذهبي في ( الميزان ) :* * (( قلت : روى عنه جماعة ومحله الصدق )).**-* *وأقره الحافظ في ( اللسان ) بل وايده بتوثيق ابن حبان .**-* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :**(( فهذه الطريق تصلح للاستشهاد ان شا الله تعالى )* *-* *وقال رحمه الله :**(( وله شاهد من حديث سليم بن عامر عن ابي امامة قال : سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هل يتناكح أهل الجنة ؟ فقال : ....فذكر مثل حديث الآخر .** أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (8/178) وابو نعيم (368) من طريق هاشم بن زيد وغيره عنه .**وقال رحمه الله فيه :** (( وفيه هاشم بن زيد ضعيف الحديث كما قال ابن ابي حاتم عن ابيه وتبعه الذهبي والعسقلاني رحمهم الله )**والله أعلم .**قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :**-* *نبذة مختصرة في الحافظ الكبير ابو بكر البزار رحمه الله :**-* *الشيخ ، الإمام ، الحافظ الكبير أبو بكر ، أحمد بن عمرو بن عبد الخالق ، البصري ،**البزار ، صاحب "المسند" الكبير ، الذي تكلم على أسانيده**.**-* *وقد ارتحل في الشيخوخة ناشرا لحديثه ، فحدث بأصبهان عن الكبار ، وببغداد ، ومصر ،**ومكة ، والرملة** .                     

**وأدركه بالرملة أجله ، فمات في سنة اثنتين وتسعين ومائتين** . 

**وقد ذكره أبو الحسن الدارقطني ، فقال : ثقة ، يخطئ ويَتَّكِلُ على حفظه** .                          

**وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم : يخطئ في الإسناد والمتن** .        

**وقال الحاكم أبو**عبد الله : سألت الدارقطني عن أبي بكر البزار ، فقال : يخطئ في الإسناد والمتن ،**حدث بالمسند بمصر حفظا ، ينظر في كتب الناس ، ويحدث من حفظه ، ولم يكن معه كتب ،**فأخطأ في أحاديث كثيرة** .                    

**جرحه النسائي** .                        * *

**وقال أبو سعيد بن يونس** :* *حافظ للحديث . توفي بالرملة . ثم أرخ كما مر** .**-* *قال عنه ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (1|237): «صدوق مشهور** )**-* *وقال عنه أبو الشيخ في طبقات المحدثين بأصبهان (3|386): «كان أحد حفاظ الدنيا رأسا**فيه**»* *-* *ومما يستدرك على الحافظ البزار رحمه الله متابعته للإمام ابو حاتم رحمه الله بالقول في ( عمارة بن راشد ) بأنه مجهول ورد الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله في ( المغني ) : ( بل معروف )  وقال في (الميزان) : روى عنه جماعة ومحله الصدق .**-* وقد غلط بعضهم غلطاً فاحشا في عده من الصحابة وهو من كبار التابعين رحمه الله .-قال البخاري في التاريخ : عمارة بن راشد بن كنانة ويقال عمار بن راشد بن مسلم سمع أبا هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه روى عنه عبد الرحمن الإفريقي وروى بقية عن عتبة بن أبي حكيم عن عمارة بن راشد الليثي سمع أبا إدريس قوله وعن عمارة بن راشد عن زياد عن معاذ رضي الله تعالى عنه قوله وسمع عمارة عمر بن عبد العزيز وعبد الأعلى وعراكا. اهـ-ومما يستدرك على الحافظ الألباني رحمه الله قوله :في السلسلة الضعيفة : و عمارة بن راشد لم أعرفه ، و في كتاب ابن أبي حاتم ( 3/1/365 )                     :
" عمارة بن راشد بن كنانة الليثي ، و يقال ابن راشد بن مسلم ، روى عن أبي                          هريرة 
مرسل ، و سمع أبا إدريس و جبير بن نفير ، و روى عن زياد عن معاوية . روى                                  عنه  
عتبة بن أبي حكيم و الإفريقي و عبد الله بن عيسى ، قال أبي : مجهول " . اهـ*-* وفي تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر رحمه الله  ( باب العين ):- عمارة بْن راشد بْن مسلم ، ويقال ابن راشد بْن كنانة ... من أهل دمشق ، روى ، عَنْ أبي هريرة ، وأبي إدريس الخولاني ، وجبير بْن نفير ، وعمر بْن عَبْد الْعَزِيزِ ، وعراك بْن مالك ، وعبد الأعلى السلمي ، وعبادة بْن نسي ، وربيعة الجرشي ، روى عنه ابن أبي حكيم ، و عَبْد الرَّحْمَنِ بْن زياد الأفريقي ، وعبد اللَّه بْن عِيسَى بْن أبي ليلى ، ومن ولد ولد عمارة أَبُو الحارث بْن عمارة الليثي ، الذي روى عنه تمام بْن مُحَمَّد ، وابن ابي نصر 


*-       * *فيتبين فيما سبق على انه ليس بمجهول بل معروف كما ذكر الذهبي .**-       * ملخص ما قيل في الإمام عبد الرحمن الأفريقي رحمه الله للحفاظ :قال المزي في تهذيب الكمال           : 
( بخ د ت ق ) : عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم بن منبه بن النمادة بن حيويل                    بن 
عمرو بن أسوط بن سعد بن ذى شعبين بن يعفر بن ضبع بن شعبان بن عمرو بن معاوية بن قيس الشعبانى ، أبو أيوب ، و يقال : أبو خالد الأفريقى ، قاضيها ، عداده فى أهل مصر . اهـ . 
و قال المزى                : 
قال أبو عبد الرحمن المقرىء ، عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الأفريقى : أنا أول مولود ولد فى الإسلام ، بعد فتح أفريقية . يعنى : بأفريقية و قال أبو بكر بن أبى خيثمة و محمد بن عثمان بن أبى شيبة ، عن يحيى بن معين                : 
ضعيف . 
زاد محمد ، عن يحيى : و يكتب حديثه ، و إنما أنكر عليه الأحاديث الغرائب                     التى 
يجىء بها               . 
و قال عباس الدورى ، عن يحيى بن معين : ليس به بأس ، و هو ضعيف ، و هو أحب إلى من أبى بكر بن أبى مريم الغسانى قال على ابن المدينى : كان أصحابنا يضعفونه ، و أنكر أصحابنا عليه أحاديث                          ، 
تفرد بها لا تعرف -و قال يعقوب بن شيبة : ضعيف الحديث ، و هو ثقة صدوق ، رجل صالح                ، و كان من 
الأمارين بالمعروف الناهين عن المنكر . 
و قال يعقوب بن سفيان : لا بأس به ، و فى حديثه ضعف *-       * *وهذه جملة من اقوال الأئمة الحفاظ في الأفريقي رحمه الله وتلخيص ذلك بأنه* *: (* *صدوق في نفسه ضعيف في حفظه )**-       * *والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ علي رضا عبد الله حفظه الله وعفا عنه :


من حديث أبي سعيد مرفوعا بلفظ ( إن أهل الجنة إذا جامعوا نساءهم عادوا أبكاراً)
أخرجه البزار (3527) ومن طريقه أبو الشيخ في كتابه ( العظمة ) (3/1081/583 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            3/1081/583      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) والطبراني في الصغير (ص:49- هندية ) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم برقم (365) والخطيب البغدادي في التاريخ (6/53) والضياء المقدسي في صفة الجنة (ق83/1) من طريق معلى بن عبد الرحمن :شريك عن عاصم الأحول عن أبي المتوكل عنه :

قال الطبراني رحمه الله : 
( لم يروه عن عاصم إلا شريك تفرد به معلى بن عبد الرحمن ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( معلى بن عبد الرحمن : متهم بالوضع , كما في التقريب )
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (10/417) :
( رواه البزار والطبراني في ( الصغير ) وفيه معلى بن عبد الرحمن الواسطي وهو كذاب )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( فهو مما لا يصلح الاستشهاد به وهناك من الاحاديث ما تغني عنه ) اه
وقال رحمه الله :
(( وقد كنت أوردت حديث المعلى في ( ضعيف الجامع الصغير ) مقتصرا على قولي فيه ( ضعيف ) وكان بناءا على تضعيفي قديما لحديث دراج )مخرجا لها في الضعيفة برقم (3170) وعزوت اليه تضعيفي فلما تبين لي حسن اسناده وصحة الاستشهاد بالطريق الاخرى قررت نقله الى صحيح الجامع . والله الموفق
- وقد أشكل اقتصاري المذكور على ألاخ الفاضل على رضا عبد الله مخرج ومحقق ( صفة الجنة ) للحافظ ابو نعيم الأصبهاني رحمه الله لشدة ضعف ( معلى بن عبد الرحمن ) فقال ( 2/208) : (( ...فلم يتبين لي وجه اكتفاء الألباني بتضعيفه فقط ))!
- قال الألباني رحمه الله في الرد عليه : نعم حق له ذلك لانه وقف عند رواية ( معلى ) هذه وظنه أنه تفرد به أما أنه لو تذكر أنه يشهد له حديث الترجمة وثانيا قد مال الى تضعيف ( دراج ) مطلقا – كما كنت انا عليه سابقا ولعله يعيد النظر كما سبقت لاحقا فيبدو له كما بدا لي انه حسن الحديث إلا عن ابي الهيثم كما حققته في احاديثه عن غير دراج ثالثا : فان تضعيفه إياه يعد شاهدا ضعيفا لحديث ( المعلى ) بخلافي انا الذي حسنته فانه يعد شاهدا حسنا لحديث ( المعلى ) لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( صدقك وهو كذوب ) فكما لا يجوز رد حديث الكذاب اذا تبين صدقه فكذلك لا يجوز هدر حديث الراوي الضعيف غير المتهم لرواية المتهم إياه .
- وقال رحمه الله : (( وبيان ذلك أن الحديث الذي رواه الضعيف يصير بالشرط المعروف حسنا لغيره فكذلك الحديث الذي رواه الكذاب – بله الشديد الضعف – يصير ضعيفا لغيره بل وقد يصير حسنا او صحيحا حسب طرقه قلة وكثرة ونوعية ضعفها خفة وشدة وهذن نكتة يعرفها من مارس فن التخريج وتفقه دهرا طويلا في فقه أصول الحديث . والله ولي التوفيق . 
- قال مقيده عفا الله : فهذه ترجمة موجزة للشيخ علي رضا عبد الله حفظه الله : من مواليد المدينة النبوية ,يعمل مدرساً في وزارة المعارف بالمدينة النبوية كان شغفه منذ بدئه الطلب للعلم الشرعي بعلم الحديث عندما مَنَّ اللهُ عليه بلقيا العلامة المحدّث الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ قبل أكثر من 30 عاماً . حفظ القرآن الكريم وحصل على إجازة من الشيخ منير الصفاقسي وهوعن شيخ القراء بمصر عبد الفتاح القاضي عام 1399هـ .حصل على القراءات السبع ، وهو بصدد إتمام الثلاث المتممة للعشرة على المقريء المحدث الشيخ الطبيب : إيهاب فكري رعاه المولى . يعمل مدرساً في المسجد النبوي للقراءات والحديث ومصطلحه . من أوائل من طلب وأخذ عنه علم الحديث الشيخ العلامة محدّث اليمن مقبل الوادعي ـ رحمه الله ـ . كان مواظباً على حضور دروس الشيخ الألباني عند كل مقدم له إلى المدينة النبوية. ثم بدأ الاشتغال بتحقيق وتخريج أحاديث بعض الكتب ،فكان أول بدايته تحقيق وتخريج أحاديث كتاب "أربعون بابا في الطب" للبعلي الحنبلي مشاركة مع الشيخ أحمد البزرة ،ثم تلاه بتخريج "الثلاثيات" كذلك مشاركة مع الشيخ البزرة ،ثم "صفة الجنة" لأبي نعيم وكلها قد طبعت ولله الحمد ، ثم .... وكان الشيخ علي وفقه الله يقوم بإرسال هذه الكتب والبحوث للشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ حتى تطمئن نفسه على مستواه في التحقيق العلمي الحديثي ـ مع تخوف الشيخ علي من أن يقوم العلامة الألباني بتوبيخه ولومه على أخطائه وأعماله !غير أنه كان مالم يكن ويدر في الحسبان ، فمنّ الله عليه بجواب من الشيخ العلامة محدث العصر أعظم من أي درجة علمية وذلك حينما قال له الشيخ : أنت مثلنا يغلب عليك الصواب في تحقيقاتك ، وكتاباتك شأنها شأن البارزين في هذا المجال ، وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك الناس ". وقد زكاه غير واحد من العلماء المشهورين : - تقدمت تزكية العلامة الألباني له .وكذلك قال الشيخ الألباني للشيخ علي : "ردودك جيدة خاصة على المليباري هذا"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الشيخ علي رضا عبدالله حفظه الله :


وقال أيضاً ـ رحمه الله ـ عن حديث صححه الشيخ علي ، وهو حديث :((ما أصر من استغفر وإن عاد في اليوم سبعين مرة )) وأن راويه هو الثقة ؛ لا الضعيف النكرة عنده ، والمقبول عند ابن حجر ، وبعد مداولة طويلة من الكلام معه قال :على كل حال الظاهر أنه يجب أن أعيد النظر في تضعيفه ، ويعطيك الله العافية ".- الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ :فقد كانت له مكاتبات ومراسلات للشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ حول بعض الأمور المخالفة للعقيدة مثل تدريس نظرية النشوء والارتقاء لدارون فقد بين أنها كفر وضلال ومع ذلك لا يتنبه لذلك إلا من وفقه الله تعالى ، كما طلب من الشيخ تزكية للعمل في الجامعة الإسلامية فأعطاه التزكية بناءاً على تزكية الشيخ ربيع المدخلي حفظه الله .وقد أهدى الشيخ علي رضا للشيخ ابن باز كتابه " نعمة الذريعة في نصرة الشريعة " بيد الشيخ ربيه بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله تعالى الذي أوصلها للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى ؛ فشكر الشيخ ابن باز جهود الشيخ علي رضا في نصرة العقيدة ؛ وهذا من فضل الله تعالى ومنه وكرمه . - الشيخ العلامة الفقيه محمد بن صالح العثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ :فله مدارسات ومكاتبات علمية كثيرة وقد نشر شيء منها على الشبكة ؛ في شبكتي : أنا السلفي ، وسحاب ؛ كما طلب منه الشيخ ابن عثيمين – في زيارة الشيخ علي رضا له في بيته بعنيزة - أن يظل التواصل بينهما عبر الهاتف بشأن بعض القضايا الحديثية ، ومسائل الردود على المخالف .وقد جاء في كتاب : " الجامع لحياة العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين " الصادر من " مجلة الحكمة " ص 80 فما بعدها من جمع وإعداد الشيخ وليد بن أحمد الحسين ما نصه : وربما استعان ( الشيخ ) بغير طلابه في معرفة ثبوت الحديث ، وأذكر أمثلة ومواقف تدل على ذلك ، منها :اتصل يوماً على الأخ الفاضل علي رضا - أحد طلبة العلم بالحديث معروف بمؤلفاته الحديثية - وشكره على كتاباته الحديثية ، وذلك قبل ست سنوات من وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله ، وكان الشيخ علي رضا استدرك على شيخنا أبي عبد الله العثيمين رحمه الله في مجموعة من الأحاديث ضعفها شيخنا لسندها أو متنها ، منها حديث الجساسة الذي يضعفه الشيخ من جهة متنه مع أنه في صحيح مسلم ، وكذلك حديث ضمة القبر لسعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه ، ثم جرت مكاتبات حديثية بينهما عبر الفاكس ، كما دار بينهماحوار هادىء مبني على البسط والعرض للمسائل العلمية الحديثية وهو أسلوب تميز به الشيخ ولعلي أذكر نص هذا الحوار النقدي الذي أجاب عليه الشيخ وهو موجود بخط يد الشيخ رحمه الله ونصه كالتالي :ثم ذكر جامع هذا الكتاب الأخ وليد الحسن هذه الرسالة العلمية بتمامها ؛ وهي طويلة جداً ولولا ذلك لنقلتها بتمامها ؛ فمن أراد المزيد من الاطلاع فليراجعها في الكتاب المذكور . - الشيخ المجاهد ناصر السنة ربيع المدخلي ـ حفظه الله 
- وقد تتلمذ الشيخ علي رضا على الشيخ المحدث مقبل الوادعي ؛ وقد تقدم بيان شيء من ذلك ؛ إلا أنه يحدث بين أهل العلم ردود في مسائل علمية بحتة ؛ فيظن بعض من لا علم عنده أو يكون من أهل الغل والحسد أنها تضر الشيخين أو أحدهما ؛ وهذا محض الخطأ ؛ فإنه ما زال العلماء يرد بعضهم على بعض ؛ ولا يضر ذلك الراد ولا المردود عليه ! وهذا ما حدث بين الشيخ علي رضا وبين شيخه الشيخ مقبل ؛ فإن الشيخ علياً كتب مقالاً في نقد كتاب الشيخ مقبل : " أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة " والشيخ رحمه الله له وجهة نظره في تأليف كتابه : " أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة " وقد بين الشيخ علي أن الشيخ مقبلاً لم يصب في منهجيته العلمية في كتابه الآنف الذكر من جهة أنه يوهم ضعف تلك الأحاديث - فهي معلة كما يقول الشيخ نفسه - بينما الواقع أنه قد صح عدد من تلك الأحاديث بأسانيد أخرى ؛ فكان الواجب التنبيه على ذلك في المقدمة - هو ما لم يحصل من الشيخ رحمه الله - أو الإشارة إلى ذلك أثناء الكلام على الأحاديث في ثنايا الكتاب .يقول الشيخ علي رضا : " فإن هذا هو سبيل المصطلح الذي عليه شيخنا محدث العصر - بلا منازع - محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى 
- وللشيخ مقبل رحمه الله انتقادات علمية واستدراكات في ( غارة الفصل ) 
- قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله في ( غارة الفصل على المعتدين على كتاب العلل )): ( ص: 85-95) : 
- ( له تحقيقات بذل فيها جهدا مشكورا وسبيله في الجمع والتقميش سبيل كثير من العصريين الين يجمعون الاخضر واليابس والغث والسمين ثم يقولون هذا حديث حسن لغيره و كثير من الكتاب العصريين متأثرون بالمستشرقين .
- ومن الكتب التي حكم علي رضا على احاديثها ( مسند علي بن ابي طالب ) رضي الله عنه في سبعة مجلدات تأليف ( موسى اوزبك ) جمع ما هب ودب وبمثل هذا تقر أعين الشيعة فانهم حريصون على تضخيم الكتب المسندة الى علي رضي الله عنه وقد اصدروا كتبا عدة من اباطليهم مثل ( المسند ) المنسوب الى زيد بن علي رحمه الله الذي من طريق خالد الواسطي الكذاب ومثل ( نهج البلاغة ) الذي فيه الكذب الصراح على علي رضي الله عنه وفيه من الاكاذيب والاباطيل واقتطع بعضهم ترجمة علي رضي الله عنه من تاريخ ابن عساكر وضخمها بالحواشي والتخريجات حتى صارت ثلاثة مجلدات . وهناك كتابا من كتب الظلال بل هو من كتب الكفر والالحاد فيه كثير من صفات الالوهية اضافوها الى على بن ابي طالب وقبح المفترين عليه وهو ( عيون المعجزات )
- (مسند علي بن ابي طالب ) انبرى له علي رضا مكتوب على دفته تخريج علي رضا . وذكر الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله تعقباته في غارة الفصل ( ص: 99) ( تعقبات لبعض عمل علي رضا في (( مسند علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه )) .
- اما الكتاب الثاني فهو ( المجلى في تحقيق احاديث المحلى ) والمحلى كتاب عظيم من اعظم مراجع الاسلام في الفقه الاسلامي وما اشد حاجة الكتاب الى عالم محدث وفقيه منصف يحكم على احاديثه ويرد على ابي محمد رحمه الله فيما اخطأ فيه في العقيدة والعبادات والمعاملات وما اصاب فيه ابو محمد رحمه الله اعترف له بالفضل .اما كتاب علي رضا حفظه الله فقد بذل فيه جهدا مشكورا ولكن طيشان الشباب الذي لعب به فهو مولع بتخطئة الآخرين فمرة خطأ ابن حزم واخرى احمد شاكر ومرة خطأ الالباني وخطأ اخرين لا استحضرهم نسال الله ان يصلحه وان يوفقه لحسن الادب مع العلماء رحمهم الله والله المستعان 
- وختم الشيخ رحمه الله بخاتمة في كتابه بعنوان ( نصيحتي للمعاصرين ) وفيها النفع الجم والاستدراكات العلمية الحديثية على الشيخ علي رضا وتحقيقاته .
- قلت : ومما سبق يتبين ان للشيخ تحقيقات نفسية وكتب طيبة لكن لا تخلو من خطأ ووهم وزلل والمعصوم من عصمه الله وقد انبرى له الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله وبين اغاليطه في غارة الفصل وكذلك المحدث الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة .
- قلت : وبعض الاستدراكات الحديثية على منهجه حفظه الله و بعده عن منهج الأئمة النقاد رحمهم الله والجرأة على رد كلام الأئمة المحققين .
- والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله رحمه الله:

- وهم الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

- وهم المحقق حسين الداراني حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو اسحاق الحربي في ( غريب الحديث ) * (5/84/1) وابو يعلى في مسنده (4/236) وابن حبان (2111- موارد والطبراني في الكبير (12/100/12595) – والسياق له – وابو نعيم في الدلائل (235) وكذا البيهقي (6/16) من طرق عن عبد الواحد بن زياد : ثنا الاعمش عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن ابن عباس قال : جاء رجل من بني عامر الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم – وكان يداوي ويعالج – فقال : يا محمد ! إنك تقول أشياء فهل لك أن اداويك ؟ قال فدعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الله عز وجل ثم قال : ( هل لك أن أريك آية؟ وعنده نخل وشجرة فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عذقا منها فأقبل إليه وهويسجد ويرفع رأسه حتى انتهى إليه فقام بين يديه فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إرجع إلى مكانك , فرجع الى مكانه قال العامري : والله ! لا أكذبك بقول أبدا ثم قال : ياآل بني صعصعة ! والله ! لا أكذبه بشيئ يقوله أبدا ً .

قال الالباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين ) .
- وللأعمش رحمه الله فيه شيخ آخر فقال : عن أبي ضبيان عن ابن عباس به نحوه لكنه قال في آخره : (فقال العامري : يا آل بني عامر ! ما رأيت كاليوم رجلا ً اسحر !
أخرجه الدارمي (1/13) وأحمد (1/223) والبيهقي (6/15) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله فيه : (( إسناد صحيح )) 
- وتابعه سماك عن ابيض بيان إلا انه قال : (( فأسلم الأعرابي )) .
أخرجه البخاري في التاريخ (2/1/3) وعنه الترمذي (3632) وابن سعد (1/182) والحاكم (2/620) ومن طريقه البيهقي أيضا (6/15) والطبراني في الكبير (12/110/12622) من رواية شريك عنه . وقال الترمذي : (( حديث حسن صحيح )) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- (( صحيح على شرط مسلم ))!
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله على قوله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله – على تعليقه على قول الحاكم رحمه الله -:
- كذا قالا ! - وشريك بن عبد الله القاضي رحمه الله – لم يخرج له مسلم إلا متابعة على ضعف فيه رحمه الله .
- وقد تنبه لهذا المعلق على (( مسند أبي يعلى )) * ولكنه غفل عن شي آخر فقال عقبه : ( نقول : نعم شريك ضعيف لكن تابعه عليه الأعمش كما تقدم )) 
- تلك متابعة قاصرة ّاذ ليس في حديث الأعمش عن شيخه الأول أن (الأعرابي أسلم ) بل في روايته عن شيخه الثاني ما ينافيه وهو أتهامه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسحر ! ولا يعارضه قول شيخه الأول والله ! لا أكذبه في شيئ أبدا لان هذا لا يستلزم الإسلام بل هو على حد قوله تعالى في اليهود { يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم } ومع ذلك فقد عاندوا ولم يسلموا .
- قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله : 
(( وهذا يقتضي انه سالم الأمر ولم يجب من كل وجه )).
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وخالف البيهقي رحمه الله فقال (6/17) :
(( في هذه الراوية تصديق الرجل إياه كما هو في رواية سماك – يعني : برواية شريك عنه – ويحتمل أنه توهمه سحراً ثم علم انه ليس بساحر فآمن وصدق والله أعلم )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- هذا لا شك في توهمه المعجزة سحرا وأنما الشك في إيمانه بعد ذلك وهذا ما تفرد به شريك وهو ضعيف عند التفرد فكيف إذا خالف ؟!
- نعم رويي إسلام الرجل في قصة تشبه هذه لكنها لا تصح لأنها من رواية حبان بن علي : ثنا صالح بن حيان عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال :
- جاء رجل الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :أرني آية , قال : إذهب الى تلك الشجرة فادعها ....الحديث نحوه
- وقال الألباني رحمه الله فيه : (( إسناده ضعيف لان كلا من صالح وحبان ضعيف كما في (( التقريب )) وغيره . والله اعلم .
- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابو اسحاق الحربي رحمه الله :
-هو: الشيخ , الإمام , الحافظ , العلامة , شيخ الإسلام أبو إسحاق , إبراهيم بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحَرْبي، وهو ينسب إلى قرية تسمى: الحَرْبية بالقرب من بغداد قاله الخطيب البغدادي، ولد سنة 198ﻫ.

شيوخه:

هوذة بن خليفة، وهو أكبر شيخ لقيه، وعفان بن مسلم، وأبي نعيم وعمرو بن مرزوق، وعبد الله بن صالح العجلي، وأبي عمر الحوضي، وعمر بن حفص، وعاصم بن علي، ومسدد بن مسرهد، وموسى بن إسماعيل المنقري، وشعيب بن محرز، وأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام، وأحمد بن حنبل، وأحمد بن شبيب، وابن نمير، والحكم بن موسى، وأبي معمر المقعد، وأبي الوليد الطيالسي.

تلاميذه:

أبو محمد بن صاعد، وأبو عمر بن السماك، وأبو بكر النجاد، وأبو بكر الشافعي، وعمر بن جعفر الختلي، وأبو بكر أحمد بن جعفر القطيعي، وعبد الرحمن بن العباس والد المخلص، وسليمان بن إسحاق الجلاب، ومحمد بن مخلد العطار، وجعفر الخلدي، ومحمد بن جعفر الأنباري، وأبو بحر محمد بن الحسن البربهاري.

مصنفاته:
استوفى الكلام على مصنفاته الدكتور سليمان العايد في مقدمة تحقيق القسم الذي نشره من (غريب الحديث) وذكر منها ما يلي:
1-كتاب (غريب الحديث) .
2-كتاب (دلائل النبوة) .
3-كتاب (الحمام) .
4-كتاب (سجود القرآن) .
5-كتاب (ذم الغيبة) .
6-كتاب (النهي عن الكذب) .
7-كتاب (المناسك) .
8- كتاب (اتباع الأموات) .
9- كتاب (إكرام الضيف) .
10- كتاب (الأدب) وغيرها كثير .
ثم قال بعد ذلك:هذه هي كتب الحربي ولم يصل إلينا منها إلا (المجلدة الخامسة) من (غريب الحديث) وإلا كتاب (إكرام الضيف) وقد طبع طبعتين .
مكانته وثناء العلماء عليه :
قال ثعلب: ما فقدت إبراهيم الحربي من مجلس نحو أو لغة خمسين سنة .
قال ابن أبي يعلى:وكان إماما في العلم رأسا في الزهد عارفا بالفقه بصيرا بالأحكام حافظا للحديث .
قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل: كان أبى يقول أمض إلى إبراهيم الحربي حتى يلقى عليك الفرائض .
وقال محمد بن صالح القاضى: لا نعلم أن بغداد أخرجت مثل إبراهيم الحربي في الأدب والحديث والفقه والزهد.
وقال الدارقطني: أبو إسحاق الحربي إمام مصنف عالم بكل شيء بارع في كل علم صدوق.
وذكر أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي أنه سأل الدارقطني عن إبراهيم الحربي فقال: كان إماما وكان يقاس بأحمد بن حنبل في علمه وزهده وورعه .
وقال أبو عثمان الرازي: جاء رجل من أصحاب المعتضد إلى إبراهيم الحربي بعشرة آلاف درهم من عند المعتضد يسأله عن أمير المؤمنين أن يفرق ذلك فرده فانصرف الرسول ثم عاد فقال: إن أمير المؤمنين يسألك أن تفرقه في جيرانك فقال: عافاك الله هذا مال لم نشغل أنفسنا بجمعه فلا نشغلها بتفرقته قل لأمير المؤمنين إن تركتنا وإلا تحولنا من جوارك


فضائله, وثناء العلماء عليه: 

هو إمام عالم بارع في فنون شتى، قال الدارقطني عنه: "كان إماماً، وكان يقاس بأحمد بن حنبل في زهده وعلمه وورعه".

وقال الخطيب البغدادي عنه: "كان إماماً في العلم".

وقال الذهبي عنه: "الإمام الحافظ العلامة شيخ الإسلام".

وقال عنه أبو يعلى : كان إماماً في العلم رأساً في الزهد عارفاً بالفقه بصيراً بالأحكام حافظاً للحديث وصنف كتباً كثيرة.

وفاته:

توفي لسبع بقين من ذي الحجة، سنة خمس وثمانين ومئتين، وكانت جنازته مشهودة، صلى عليه يوسف القاضي.

ينظر في ترجمته : طبقات الحنابلة ، 1/ 218 ومابعدها، سير أعلام النبلاء 13/ 356 وما بعدها تاريخ بغداد ، 6/ 27 المذهب الحنبلي (1/173) غربب الحديث للحربي تحقيق د/سليمان العايد (46-49) .
- نبذة مختصرة عن منهج الحافظ الإمام ابو اسحاق الحربي رحمه الله في كتابه من إعداد الجمعية السعودية للسنة وعلومها :
ثانياً: منهج الإمام الحَرْبي في كتاب " غريب الحديث ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع/

توطئة وتمهيد, حول فنّ غريب الحديث :

تعريف علم غريب الحديث: 

عرفه ابن الصلاح بقوله: " وهو عبارة عما وقـع في متـون الأحاديث من الألفاظ الغامضة البعيدة من الفهم لقلة استعمالها " ، ووصفه الزمخشري بأنه: " كشف ما غرب من ألفاظه واستبهم، وبيان ما اعتاص من أغراضه واستعجم " .



أهميته:

يعتبر هذا الفن من العلوم التي يُحتاج إليها في معرفة معاني الأحاديث، حيث يترتب عليه الحكم على المتن من جهة، واستنباط الأحكام منه من جهة أخرى، وهو صـورة من صور شرح الحديث فيحتاج إلى علم واسع بهذا الفن مع التحري والدقة.

فقد سئل الإمام أحمد: عن حرف من غريب الحديث، فقال: "سلوا أصحاب الغريب، فإني أكره أن أتكلم في قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالظن فأخطئ". 

ويقول ابن الصلاح: "الخوض فيه ليس بالهين، والخائض فيه حقيق بالتحري، وجدير بالتوقي .

هذا؛ وتعد مجموعة من كُتب شرح الغريب، من المصادر الحديثية الأصيلة، حيث إن أصحابها يسوقون فيها المرويات بأسانيدهم، مثل: كتب أبي عبيد، والحربي، والخطابي، وغيرهم.

أنواع المؤلفات فيه :

ألّف أهل الحديث واللغة في شرح غريب الحديث مؤلفات عدة، وهي من جهة ترتيبها، على أنواع ومنها: 

الأول: كُتب شرح غريب ألفاظ الحديث المرتبة بحسب المتن.

الثاني: كتب شرح غريب ألفاظ الحديث المرتبة بحسب الراوي الأعلى للمتن. 

ومنه: كتاب غريب الحديث لأبي عبيد: القاسم بن سلاَّم -ت 224ﻫ -، وغريب الحديث للإمام الحربي - ت 285ﻫ -، وغريب الحديث للخطابي .



التعريف بكتاب غريب الحديث للحربي :

اسم الكتاب: كما طبع " غريب الحديث ".

موضوعه: الألفاظ الغريبة مخرَّجة بحسب الراوي الأعلى.

مكانته العلمية :

يعتبر كتاب غريب الحديث من أشهر مؤلفات الإمام الحربي، فقد جمع فيه من طرق الأحاديث ومتونها ما جعله متميزاً بين المؤلفات في هذا الشأن. 

يقول ابن الأثير: "هو كتاب كبير ذو مجلّدات عدّة جمع فيه وبسط القول وشرح واستقصى الأحاديث بطرق أسانيدها، وأطال بذكر متونها وألفاظها، وإن لم يكن فيها إلا كلمة واحدة غريبة فطال لذلك كتابه، وبسبب طوله ترك وهجر، وإن كان كثير الفوائد جم المنافع ".

وكأن ابن الأثير يشير إلى أن للإطالة بذكر الطرق والألفاظ مصادر خاصة، ويُسلّم لابن الأثير هذا المأخذ من جهة الفن المتعلق بشرح غريب ألفاظ الحديث، لكن صنيع الإمام الحربي ألحق كتابه من جهة أخرى بالمصادر الحديثية الأصيلة التي يحتاجها المشتغل بفن علم تخريج الحديث، فتميز بذلك على غيره من المؤلفات في شرح غريب ألفاظ الحديث، المجردة عن الإسناد. 



مشتملاته:

-1 اشتمل على الحديث المرفوع والموقوف والمقطوع وغيرها من أقوال العلماء، مروية بالإسناد، وأثرى كتابه بطرق وألفاظ متون الأحاديث. 

-2 اشتمل في مواضع كثيرة على ما يتعلق بشرح غريب القرآن، وقراءاته، وذِكْر أسباب النزول واختلاف المفسرين.

-3 اشتمل على ما يتعلق بعلوم اللغة والنحو.



طريقة ترتيبه: 

رتب الإمام الحربي الألفاظ الغريبة في الأحاديث على الراوي الأعلى، بحسب طريقة المسانيد، وذلك كما يلي:

1- رتبه بحسب مسانيد الصحابة، مبتدئاً بالأربعة الخلفاء، ثم بعدد من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة. 

2 - قسّم مسند الصحابي إلى أحاديث، مبوباً على ذلك فيقول: "الحديث الأول... الثاني" وهكذا. 

3 - بوَّب بعد ذلك بأصول الألفاظ الغريبة، وقد رتبها بحسب الحرف الأول على المخارج بحيث يقدم أبعد الحروف مخرجاً في الحلق. 

4- رتب كل لفظة من ذلك على التقاليب، مثل قوله: "غريب ما روى أسامة بن زيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: الحديث الأول: باب خف - ثم -، باب خوف - ثم -، باب خفى، - ثم - باب أخفى، -ثم-، باب فخ". 

5- رتب الأخبار في كل باب، بتقديم المرفوع، ثم الموقوف، ثم المقطوع.

أهمّ مميزاته: 

1- إسناده الأحاديث والآثار التي يوردها، وبذلك صار في عداد المصادر الحديثية الأصيلة. 

2 - يسوق المتون المكرِّرة والمقطعة من عدة طرق في الغالب.

طريقة تخريجه للحديث: يروي الحديث بإسناده بحسب الألفاظ الغريبة، مرتباً على الراوي الأعلى. 

جهود المحققين في العناية به: 

لم يُظفر حتى كتابة هذا البحث إلا بالمجلَّدة الخامسة "من بقية حديث عمر رضي الله عنه، باب "سجر"، إلى باب "عقل" من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه", وهي التي حققها الدكتور: سليمان بن إبراهيم العايد, ونال بها العالمية في اللغة.

وقد خرج الدكتور (دخيل بن صالح اللحيدان) أحاديثها المرفوعة في رسالته للدكتوراه في السنة وعلومها.

ويصعب الوصول إلى البغية عند التعامل مع الكتاب مباشرة، لأنه مرتب بطريقة علمية دقيقة جداً تحتاج إلى خبرة في منهج الترتيب عند المحدثين، وعند متقدِّمي أهل اللغة، ولهذا يحتاج الكتاب إلى مداخل, وفهارس تقرب مادته العلمية.

وقد قام الدكتور سليمان العايد بإعداد فهارس متنوعة، منها: فهرس للآيات، وفهرس لأصول ألفاظ الغريب التي شرحها الإمام الحربي. 

كما قام (دخيل بن صالح اللحيدان) بإعداد فهارس متعددة، منها فهارس تتعلق بالأحاديث، مثل: فهرس أوائل ألفاظ الأحاديث، وفهرس ألفاظ متونها، وفهرس أبواب الفقه، وفهرس رواة الأحاديث، بحيث تُعرف به مرويَّات كلّ راو.



مراجع الفقرة: بحث بعنوان " طرُق التخريج بحسب الرّاوي الأعلَى ". للدكتور: دخيل بن صالح اللحيدان/ مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية. 



طبعات الكتاب: 

نشرته : جامعة أم القرى - الطبعة الأولى ، 1405 هـ بتحقيق : د. سليمان إبراهيم محمد العايد عدد الأجزاء) :3)
- نبذة مختصرة عن كتب غريب الحديث وأول من ألف فيها :
- قال الشيخ حفظه الله :
قال الشيخ الكتاني رحمه الله في الرسالة المستطرفة وبعضا من التعليقات عليها :
فصل في ذكر كتب غريب الحديث ]

ومنها كتب في بيان غريب الحديث: 
- ككتاب (( غريب الحديث والآثار ))* 
(لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام البغدادي) الحافظ، ويقال: أنه أول من ألف في غريب الحديث، ولعله مع الاستقصاء في الجملة، وإلا فأوّل من ألف فيه على الصحيح 

__________
*- (فهرسة ابن خير)(289), (معجم ابن حجر)(615), (صلة الخلف)(ص309),طبع في دائرة المعارف العثمانية 1396 ثم بالمكتبة الأزهرية للتراث بالقاهرة, و في دار الكتب العلمية 1986 في مجلدين, وهناك (فهرس غريب الحديث) تأليف (محمود ميرة) طبع في دار البشائر الإسلامية
- وذكر (الحاكم النيسابوري) في (معرفة علوم الحديث)(ص 88): ..عن هلال بن العلاء الرقي قال : من الله تعالى ذكره على هذه الأمة بأربعة : (بالشافعي) بفقه أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبـ: (أبي عبيد) فسر غرائب أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبـ:(يحيى بن معين)، نفى الكذب عن أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، و(بأحمد بن حنبل) ثبت في المحنة بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لولاهم لذهب الإسلام, قال (أبو عبد الله) [ أي الحاكم ]: وقد صنف الغريب بعد (أبي عبيد) جماعة منهم : (علي بن المديني) ، و(إبراهيم بن إسحاق الحربي)، و(عبد الله بن مسلم القتيبي) وغيرهم، وفي أهل عصرنا من صنفه. اهـ, ونقل (الذهبي) في(سير أعلام النبلاء)(10/496):عن (أبي عبيد) أنه كان يقول:كنت في تصنيف هذا الكتاب أربعين سنة, وربما كنت أستفيد الفائدة من أفواه الرجال فأضعها في الكتاب فأبيت ساهرا فرحا مني بتلك الفائدة, وأحدكم يجيئني فيقيم عندي أربعة أشهر خمسة أشهر فيقول: قد أقمت الكثير, وقيل: إن أول من سمع (الغريب) من (أبي عبيد) يحيى بن معين ,عن الطبراني سمعت (عبد الله بن أحمد) يقول: عرضت كتاب (غريب الحديث لأبي عبيد) على أبي فاستحسنه وقال: جزاه الله خيرا.اه
- وذكر عدة مصنفات في غريب الحديث 
- والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :-        وهم الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله :-        وهم الشيخ المحدث حبيب الأعظمي رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو اسحاق الحربي في ( غريب الحديث ) * (5/84/1) وابو يعلى في مسنده (4/236) وابن حبان (2111- موارد والطبراني في الكبير (12/100/12595) – والسياق له – وابو نعيم في الدلائل (235) وكذا البيهقي (6/16) من طرق عن عبد الواحد بن زياد : ثنا الاعمش عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن ابن عباس قال : جاء رجل من بني عامر الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم – وكان يداوي ويعالج – فقال : يا محمد ! إنك تقول أشياء فهل لك أن اداويك ؟ قال فدعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الله عز وجل ثم قال : ( هل لك أن أريك آية؟ وعنده نخل وشجرة فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عذقا منها فأقبل إليه وهويسجد ويرفع رأسه حتى انتهى إليه فقام بين يديه فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إرجع إلى مكانك , فرجع الى مكانه قال العامري : والله ! لا أكذبك بقول أبدا ثم قال : ياآل بني صعصعة ! والله ! لا أكذبه بشيئ يقوله أبدا ً .قال الألباني رحمه الله :( إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين )وقال رحمه الله :وفي الباب قصة اخرى نحوها من رواية ابن عمر- رضي الله عنهما – بسند صحيح عند البزار وغيره صححه ابن حبان وغيره وهو مخرج في المشكاة برقم ( 5925) قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما – الذي قصده الشيخ –  ((وقال ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه - : كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في سفر ، فأقبل أعرابي ، فلما دنا قال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، قال : ومن يشهد على ما تقول ؟ قال : هذه السلمة (شجرة من أشجار البادية) ، فدعاها رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بشاطئ الوادي ، فأقبلت تخد ( تشق ) الأرض حتى قامت بين يديه ، فاستشهدها ثلاثا ، فشهدت ثلاثا أنه كما قال ، ثم رجعت إلى منبتها . وقال الشيخ رحمه الله : (( إسناده صحيح ))قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : (( وقد خلط الشيخ حبيب الأعظمي رحمه الله – عفا الله عنا وعنه – في تعليقه عليه في ( كشف الأستار) (3/133) بينه وبين حديث عمر – رضي الله عنه يرويه من طريق علي بن زيد عن ابي رافع عنه فقال رحمه الله في التعليق عليه :  (( قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح ورواه ابو يعلى ايضا والبزار (8/292) , قلت ( الأعظمي ) : وفي أسناده علي بن زيد وهو حسن الحديث عند الهيثمي والبزار )) !قال الألباني رحمه الله :  ومحل الخلط أنه زعم ان في حديث ابن عمر عند البزار علي بن زيد وهو ابن جدعان !! وهو وهم محض وإنما هو في اسناد حديث عمر كما رأيت وقد ذكره الهيثمي في مكان آخر .قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (9/10) : (( رواه البزار وابو يعلى واسناد ابو يعلى حسن )) !!قال الألباني رحمه الله :-        (( وتخصيصه أبا يعلى بالذكر خطأ وكذلك تحسينه لا سناده فإنه-        -        عنده كالبزار – من طريق علي بن زيد وهو ضعيف )) -        -         (( وكذلك تخصيصه الطبراني بالذكر دون البزار ولو انه عكس          لأصاب لان الطبراني رواه من طريق شيخه ( الفضل بن أبي روح البصري ) ولم يوثقه احد .-         وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( ولم يذكر الشيخ حماد الأنصاري – رحمه الله – ( الفضل بن    أبي روح البصري ) ولم يعرفه ولم يذكره في كتابه الفريد :    (( بلغة القاصي والداني في تراجم شيوخ الطبراني )) وقد روى له في معاجمه الثلاثة نحو من خمسة احاديث هذا أحدها   ولكني أيضا لم اجد له ترجمة  , بينما البزار مع كونه اعلى   طبقة منه قد رواه عن شيخه ( علي بن المنذر ) وهو ثقة   كما قال الذهبي رحمه الله ومن رجال التهذيب فكان الواجب  ذكره دون الطبراني رحمه الله كما لايخفى على اهل العلم . والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله:


(( ذكر الألباني رحمه الله [ان ] المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله لم يترجم في كتابه (( بلغة القاصي والداني 
في تراجم شيوخ الطبراني )) لأحد شيوخ الطبراني وهو [ الفضل بن ابي روح البصري ] رحمه الله 
لعله سهو أو خطأ او نسيان عفا الله عنه وعنا واسكنه الفردوس الأعلى انه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء 
وقال بعده الألباني رحمه الله :
( ولكني لم أجد له ترجمة ) .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- روى له الطبراني رحمه الله في معاجمه الثلاثة 
- روى له خمسة أحاديث كما ذكر المحدث الألباني رحمه الله .
وقد جاء في الشاملة كما يلي :

الفضل بن أبي روح البصري.
حدث عن: عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان.
وعنه: أبو القاسم الطبراني في " الصغير " (2/ 38)، و " الأوسط " (5/ 273)، و " مجمع البحرين " (1/ 408/ 530)، و " الكبير " (6/ 171، 195، 206)، (12/ 13، 431).
أخرج له الضياء (10/ 107)، وقال الهيثمي: لم أعرفه. " المجمع " (7/ 36).
• قلت: (مجهول).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى مع  النبيين والصديقين :في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في مسنده (3/210/2590- كشف ) : حدثنا بن شبيب : ثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد : ثنا محمد بن طلحة الطويل عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة قال: ... قال عبد الرحمن بن عوف : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (( لا يعطف عليكن بعدي إلا الصادقون الصابرون ))  قال عبد الرحمن : فبعت من عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي السرح قد سماه – بأربعين ألفا فقسمته بينهن – يعني : بين أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورحمهن الله - .قال البزار رحمه الله :-         (( روى عن عبد الرحمن من وجه آخر ولا نعلمه يروى من وجه عنه أحسن من هذا )).قال الألباني رحمه الله :-         (( هو منقطع ابو سلمة هو ابن عبد الرحمن بن عوف لم يسمع من ابيه , ورجاله موثقون غير عبد الله بن شبيب وهو أخباري واه لكن تابعه يعقوب ابن محمد الزهري : نا عمر بن طلحة الليثي عن محمد بن عمرو الليثي به )) أخرجه ابن عساكر في التاريخ (10/132) .-        وقال رحمه الله :(( والوجه الآخر عن عبد الرحمن الذي أشار اليه البزار الظاهر أنه يعني ما رواه    عبد الله بن جعفر عن أم بكر ان عبد الرحمن بن عوف باع أرضا له من عثمان بن عفان بأربعين ألف دينار فقسمه في فقراء بني زهرة وفي ذوي الحاجة من الناس وفي امهات المؤمنين , قال المسور : فدخلت على عائشة بنصيبها من ذلك فقالت : من أرسل بهذا ؟ قلت : عبد الرحمن بن عوف , فقالت : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يحن عليكم بعدي إلا الصابرون )) سقى الله ابن عوف من سلسبيل الجنة !أخرجه الحاكم (3/310) وأحمد (6/135) وفي الفضائل (2/729/1249) وابن سعد في الطبقات (3/132) والطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (10/52) وابن عساكر في التاريخ (10/131)  من طرق عن عبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي به .-        قال الحاكم رحمه الله :(( صحيح الإسناد ))-        قال الذهبي رحمه الله :(( تعقب الحاكم وقال رحمه الله : ليس بمتصل )) -        قال الألباني رحمه الله :(( صورته صورة المرسل , لقول ( أم بكر ) وهي بنت ( المسور بن مخرمة ) قالت : ( إن عبد الرحمن بن عوف باع ..... فغنها لم تدركه لكن الظاهر من سياق القصة انها تلقته عن أبيها لقولها فيه : قال المسور : فدخلت على عائشة .... ))قال الألباني رحمه الله :(( فاتصل السند وإليه مال الشيخ البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله في ( الفتح الرباني ) كما نقله الأخ الفاضل وصي الله عباس حفظه الله في تعليقه على الفضائل ))وقال رحمه الله : (( ويؤيد ذلك رواية الطبراني وابن عساكر من طرق عن المخرمي عن ام بكر عن المسور بن بن مخرمة ان عبد الرحمن ....-        وإنما علة الحديث ( أم بكر ) هذه فإنها لا تعرف إلا بهذه الرواية ولذلك قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في (  فصل النساء المجهولات ) من(( الميزان )) :  (( تفرد عنها ابن ابن اخيها عبد الله بن جعفر )) -        قال الحافظ رحمه الله في (( التقريب )) : (( مقبولة )) فائدة : لكن للمرفوع من حديث عائشة طرق اخرى عنها وفيه التصريح بأن قوله في آخره : سقى الله ابن عوف .....أنه من قول عائشة فهو مدرج في حديث  (( أم بكر )) . والله أعلم .قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه : وهذا ملخص ما ذكر في سماع ابو سلمة من أبيه ( عبد الرحمن بن عوف ) – رضي الله عنهم -  :أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف القرشى الزهرى المدنى 
قيل : اسمه عبد الله ، و قيل : إسماعيل .كان من سادات قريش ، قال معمر ، عن الزهرى : أربعة من قريش و جدتهم بحوراً :


1- سعيد بن المسيب 2- عروة بن الزبير 3- أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن 4- عبيد الله بن عبد الله                  .
رتبته عند ابن حجر : ثقة مكثر          
رتبته عند الذهبي : أحد الأئمة                          


روى له : البخاري - مسلم - أبو داود - الترمذي - النسائي - ابن ماجه
و قيل : اسمه و كنيته واحد . اهـ               .
و قال المزى                     :
ذكره محمد بن سعد فى الطبقة الثانية من أهل المدينة ، و قال : كان ثقة ،
فقيها ، كثير الحديث ، و أمه تماضر بنت الأصبغ بن عمرو بن ثعلبة بن حصن بن ضمضم ابن عدى بن جندب بن هبل من كلب قضاعة ، من أهل دومة الجندل من أطرف دمشق                          ،  
يقال : أدركت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و لا نعلم لها رواية        ، و هى أول كلبية نكحها قريشى .                
و قال أبو زرعة : ثقة إمام                       .
و قال مالك بن أنس : كان عندنا رجال من أهل العلم اسم أحدهم كنيته ، منهم أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن                  .
و قال محمد بن عبد الله بن أبى يعقوب الضبى : قدم علينا أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن البصرة فى إمارة بشر بن مروان ، و كان رجلا صبيحا ، كأن و جهه دينار هرقلى .                       
.                       
و قال عقيل بن خالد ، عن الزهرى : قدمت مصر على عبد العزيز بن مروان و أنا أحدث عن سعيد بن المسيب ، فقال لى إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن قا رظ  : ما أسمعك تحدث إلا عن ابن المسيب ؟ فقلت : أجل . فقال : لقد تركت رجلين من قومك لا أعلم أكثر حديثا منهما : عروة بن الزبير ، و أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن .
فلما رجعب إلى المدينة و جدت عروة بحرا لا تكدره الدلاء .
قال الهيثم بن عدى : توفى سنة أربع و تسعين .
و قال محمد بن سعد : توفى بالمدينة سنة أربع و تسعين فى خلافة الوليد ، و هو ابن اثنتين و سبعين سنة .            
و قال الواقدى : مات سنة أربع مئة ، و هو ابن اثنتين و سبعين .
و قيل غير ذلك فى تاريخ وفاته .                
روى له الجماعة             . اهـ                                                     .
قال الحافظ في تهذيب التهذيب 12 / 117                           :
و قال ابن حبان فى " الثقات " : كان من سادات قريش ، مات سنة أربع و تسعين                      ، 
و قيل : أربع و مئة                             .
و جزم ابن سعد و الزبير بن بكار بأن اسمه عبد الله .
و قال ابن عبد البر : هو الأصح عند أهل النسب .
و قال الجعابى : اختلفوا فى اسمه فقالوا عبد الله .
و هكذا قال الفضل بن موسى عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبى سلمة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ابن عوف .                 
قال : و قيل : اسمه إسماعيل .                       
زاد ابن سعد و لما ولى سعيد بن العاص لمعاوية المرة الأولى استقضى أبا سلمة على المدينة                     .
و روى عن الشعبى قال : قدم علينا أبو سلمة ، فمشى بينى و بين أبى بردة                        ،                       
له : من افقه من خلفت ببلادك ؟ فقال : رجل بينكما   .
و قال على ابن المدينى و أحمد و ابن معين و أبو حاتم و يعقوب بن شيبة و أبو داود : حديثه عن أبيه مرسل .                
قال أحمد : مات و هو صغير                     .
و قال أبو حاتم : لا يصح عندى .                  
و صرح الباقون بكونه لم يسمع منه .                
و قال ابن عبد البر : لم يسمع من أبيه ، و حديث النضر بن شيبان فى سماع أبى سلمة عن أبيه لا يصححونه .                  
و قال أحمد : لم يسمع من أبى موسى الأشعرى .                       
و قال أبو حاتم : لم يسمع من أبى حبيبة               .
و قال الأزدى : لم يتبين سماعه من سلمة بن صخر البياضى .
و قال أبو زرعة : هو عن أبى بكر مرسل .                  
و قال البخارى : أبو سلمة عن عمر منقطع                   .
و قال ابن بطال : لم يسمع من عمرو بن أمية                   ،
قلت : و ذكر المزى أنه لم يسمع من طلحة و لا من عبادة بن الصامت ، فأما عدم سماعه من طلحة فرواه ابن أبى خيثمة و الدورى عن ابن معين ، و أما عدم سماعه من عباده فقاله ابن خراش . و لئن كان كذلك فلم يسمع أيضا من عثمان و لا من أبى الدرداء ، فان كلا منهما مات قبل طلحة ، والله تعالى أعلم                             . اهـ ثانيا :    قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :  ( فصل النساء المجهولات )*-       * *( أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخرمة )* *-       * *قال الذهبي رحمه الله في الميزان :** ( تفرد عنها ابن ابن اخيها عبد الله بن جعفر )**-       * *قال الحافظ رحمه الله في التقريب :**  ( مقبولة )**-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله* * (لا تعرف إلا بهذه الرواية ).**-       * *قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :**( ومن ضعف منهن  على الغالب إنما هو للجهالة . والله اعلم )**-       * *قال الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (7\465): «فصل في النسوة المجهولات. وما علمت في**النساء من اتُّهِمت، ولا من تركوها».* *-       * *قال السيوطي في تدريب الراوي (1\321): «من**ضَعُف منهنّ إنما هو للجهالة**».**-       * وقال الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة (1/644) :((وليس معنى كلام الذهبي هذا إلا أن حديث هؤلاء النسوة ضعيف ، ولكنه ضعف غير شديد "( (  والله اعلم .-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الشيخ ابو عزيز حسن بن ابراهيم بن نور المروعي حفظه الله :**  في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (12/424/13564) : حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد : ثنا الفضل بن سهل الأعرج : ثنا ابو الجواب الأحوص بن جواب عن عمار ابن زريق عن ابي اسحاق عن ابراهيم بن مهاجر عن مجاهد عن ابن عمر : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في ركعتي الفجر [ والركعتين بعد المغرب ] { قل يا أيها الكافرون } { وقل هو الله أحد } ).**قال الألباني رحمه الله :**-       * *الحديث دون الزيادة [ والركعتين بعد المغرب ]**-       * *وعبدان بن أحمد ألأهوازي ثقة حافظ .**-       * *وقد تابعه الإمام النسائي فقال في سننه (1/154) : أخبرنا الفضل بن سهل به ولفظه : رمقت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرين مرة يقرأ في الركعتين بعد المغرب وفي الركعتين قبل الفجر ...فذكر السورتين .**-       * *ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير ابن جواب قد تكلم فيه فقال ابن معين رحمه الله : ( ثقة ) .**-       * *وقد خولف في إسناده من ثلاثة من ثقات أصحاب ابي أسحاق وهو السبيعي :**-       * *الأول : سفيان الثوري : فقال عبد الرازق في المصنف (3/59/4790) أخبرنا الثوري عن ابي اسحاق عن مجاهد به [ دون الزيادة ] نحو من رواية النسائي دون الزيادة . ومن طريق عبد الرازق :أخرجه أحمد (2/35) والطبراني في الكبير (12/414/13527) . وقال بعده أحمد (2/49) : حدثنا ابو أحمد الزبيري : حدثنا سفيان به .وأخرجه ابي احمد الزبيري . وقال الترمذي : ( حديث حسن ولا نعرفه من حديث الثوري عن ابي اسحاق الا من حديث ابي احمد والمعروف عند الناس حديث إسرائيل عن أبي اسحاق وقد روى عن أبي أحمد عن إسرائيل هذا الحديث أيضا )* *قال المحقق أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على الترمذي (2/277) :**(( وكأن الترمذي يشير الى تعليل اسناد الحديث بأن الراوة رووه عن إسرائيل عن ابي اسحاق وانه لم يروه عن الثوري إلا ابو أحمد وليست هذه علة إذا كان الراوي ثقة فلا بأس ان يكون الحديث عن الثوري واسرائيل معا عن ابي اسحاق وابو احمد ثقة فراويته عن الثوري تقوي رواية غيره عن اسرائيل ثم هو قد رواه عن اسرائيل أيضا كغيره فقد حفظ ما حفظ غيره وزاد عليهم ما لم يعرفوه او لم يرو لنا عنهم* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :** ( وهذا هو التحقيق الذي تقتضيه الصناعة الحديثية , وفاته رحمه الله  تخريج حديث اسرائيل عن ابي اسحاق وهو الثاني من اصحابه الثلاثة* *-       * *الثاني : إسرائيل – وهو ابن يونس بن ابي اسحاق السبيعي قال : عن أبي اسحاق به وفيه الزيادة .اخرجه احمد (2/24) والطحاوي في شرح المعاني (1/176) من طرق عنه .**-       * *الثالث : ابو الاحوص سلام بن سليم قال عن ابي اسحاق به وفيه الزيادة بلفظ : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكثر من عشرين مرة يقرأ ....الحديث . أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (2/242) والطيالسي في مسنده (257/1893) : قالا : حدثنا ابو الاحوص به .**قال الألباني رحمه الله :**-       * * (( والذي يمكن أن استخلصه من هذا التخريج والتحقيق هو أن الحديث صحيح لذاته او لغيره بمجموع طرقه عن ابن عمر وبشاهده عن ابن مسعود والأول ارجح عندي وذلك لاتفاق الثقات على روايته عن ابي اسحاق السبيعي عن مجاهد عن ابن عمر وهذا اسناد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين ولا يحول بيني وبين الجزم بصحته الا امران معروفان في ترجمة السبيعي :**-       * *أحدهما : أختلاطه لكنا قد أمنا هذا برواية الثوري عنه فإن من المشهور أنه روى عنه قبل الاختلاط وروايته عنه في ( الصحيحين ) وقد تابعه سلام بن سليم كما تقدم وقد اخرجا له عنه في ( الصحيحين ) أيضا ً**-       * *والآخر : عنعنته فقد رمي بالتدليس وهذا في نقدي غير وارد هنا وذلك لما يأتي :* *-       * *أولا : أنهم قد ذكروا في ترجمة السبيعي أنه روى عن ابن عمر وممن ذكر ذلك ابن ابي حاتم عن ابيه فلو ان السبيعي اراد التدليس لاسقط مجاهدا من البين ولرواه عن ابن عمر مباشرة ولو انه فعل لصدق عليه وصف التدليس هنا وقد اشار الى هذا ابن ابي حاتم في روايته عن ابيه في ( المراسيل ) ( ص:94) انه قال : (( لم يسمع ابو اسحاق من ابن عمر إنما رآه رؤية )* *-       * *ثانيا : روى في ( الجرح ) بسند صحيح عن الطيالسي قال : ( قال رجل لشعبة : سمع ابو اسحاق من مجاهد ؟ قال : ما كان يصنع بمجاهد ؟ كان هو أحسن حديثا من مجاهد ومن الحسن وابن سيرين )* *-       * *لو كانت عنعنته علة لتمسك بها ابو حاتم نفسه رحمه الله حينما اورد هذا الحديث في كتابه( العلل) .**-       * *وكأن لذلك أورده الضياء المقدسي في ( الأحاديث المختارة ) كما كنت ذكرت في ( صفة الصلاة ) والى ذلك يجنح كلام الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على الترمذي )* *-       * *ولا يشكل على هذا التصحيح اقتصار الترمذي على التحسين لانه لم يكن – فيما ارى – الا بسبب خوفه ان يكون ابو احمد الزبيري وهم في رواية الحديث عن سفيان اما وقد تابعه عبد الرازق كما اسلفت فقد زال الإشكال . والحمد لله .**قال ا**لألباني رحمه الله :**-       * *(( وإن من جنف بعض الطلبة المغرورين * الذين لم يعرفوا بعد قدر العلم والعلماء – على السنة الصحيحة – أن أحدهم ألف رسالة بعنوان : (( نظرات في صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )) ضعف فيها عشرات الأحاديث الصحيحة مقدما فيها ما قيل في بعضها من الجرح والعلة دون أن يدرس هل هي علة قادحة أم لا؟ ودون التفات الى قاعدة تقوية الحديث بكثرة الطرق ودون اعتداد بموقوفات الصحابة التي هي في حكم المرفوع حتى وصل به الأمر الى تضعيف حديث الاستفتاح ب (( سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ......)) مع وروده عن خمسة من الصحابة وغيرهم وتعليم عمر رضي الله عنه الناس وهو يصلي بهم ويرفع صوته به يعلمهم وهو صحيح الإسناد عنه كما اعترف به ومع ذلك انتقده علي ! وهذا الحديث مثال آخر من بين الاحاديث التي انتقدها دون ان ينتبه انه محصور في بعض الطرق وانه لا يلزم من الضعف المذكور لو سلم به ضعف الحديث لطرقه الأخرى والشواهد التي منها حديث ابي هريرة في ( صحيح مسلم )**فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار !* *قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :**فالشيخ صاحب النظرات على صفة الصلاة هو الشيخ ابو عزيز حسن نور المروعي حفظه الله من تلاميذ الشيخ المحدث مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته . وقد تتبع الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وانتقده في عدة مواضع من كتابه وضعف فيها عشرات الأحاديث الصحيحة مقدما فيها ما قيل فيها من الضعف والكثير من العلل التي اعل بها الاحاديث دون التفات منه حفظه الله الى اقوال الأئمة في هذا الشأن ودون التفات الى تقوية الاحاديث بكثرة الطرق والشواهد والمتابعات فجنى على كثير من الاحاديث – عفا الله عنا وعنه – ودون اعتداد بالاحاديث الموقوفة التي لا تقال بمجرد الرأي ومخالفته اهل هذا الفن والاختصاص .والله أعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ البزار رحمه الله :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطيالسي في مسنده (26/190) : 

حدثنا عمرو بن ثابت عن ابيه عن ابي فاختة قال : قال علي : 

زارنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبات عندنا والحسن 

والحسين نائمان فاستسقى الحسن فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه

وسلم إلى قربة لنا فجعل يعصرها في القدح ثم يسقيه فتناوله 

الحسين ليشرب فمنعه وبدأ بالحسن , فقالت فاطمة : يا رسول

 الله ! كأنه أحب إليك ؟ فقال : ( لا ولكنه استسقى أول مرة )

ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إني وإياك وهذين وهذا 

الراقد – يعني عليا يوم القيامة في مكان واحد يعني : فاطمة 

وولديها : الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم ).


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

 ومن طريق الطيالسي ابي داود : أخرجه الطبراني في

 المعجم الكبير (3/31/2622) وابن عساكر في التاريخ (5/39) .

وأخرجه البزار في مسنده (3/223/2616) -بتمامه – وابو

 يعلى (1/393/510) – مختصرا – من طريقين عن عمرو بن ثابت .


قال البزار رحمه الله بعده :

 ( لا نعلمه يروى عن علي إلا بهذا الإسناد ) !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

( كذا قال ! وفيه نظر , لانه عند أحمد وغيره من طريق أخرى كما يأتي ) 

وعمر بن ثابت : هو ابن هرمز الكوفي ويكنى ثابت بأبي المقدام .

وعمرو ضعيف وابوه ثابت بن هرمز صدوق يهم 

وابو فاختة اسمه : سعيد بن علاقة وهو ثقة .
-        وقد تابعه عبد الرحمن الأزرق وهو ابن بشر بن مسعود

الأنصاري ابو بشر المدني ثقة من رجال مسلم رواه قيس بن

 الربيع عن ابي المقدام عنه عن علي قال : ..... فذكره نحوه

 وفيه : أنه حلب شاة فدرت .

أخرجه أحمد في المسند (1/101) وفي الفضائل

 (2/692/1183) وابن ابي عاصم في السنة (2/598/1322) وابن عساكر ايضا .

-        قلت : وهو مغاير لرواة السند الآخر 

-        وقيس بن الربيع : صدوق سيئ الحفظ 

-        وابو المقدام : ثابت بن هرمز وهوصدوق يهم فالاسناد يستشهد به .

-        والحديث قال الهيثمي في المجمع (9/170) :

( رواه أحمد والبزار والطبراني وابو يعلى باختصار وفي

 اسناد أحمد قيس ابن الربيع وهو مختلف فيه وبقية رجال

 أحمد ثقات ) .

-        قال الألباني رحمه الله :

( فالإسناد حسن فإذا ضم إليه إسناد حديث علي رضي الله
 عنه أخذ الحديث قوة وارتقى الى مرتبة الصحة ولعله لذلك
 سكت عنه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير (3/258) بعد
 أن ساقه من رواية الطيالسي .والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .)


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-        وصححه الشيخ احمد شاكر من حديث علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه في تعليقه على المسند (2/128).

-        والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الشيخ المحقق حسين سليم أسد الداراني حفظه الله :


-        وهم الشيخ رضوان عرقسوسي حفظه الله وعفا الله عنه :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه اصحاب السنن وغيرهم واسناده عند ابي 

ابي داود (645) : حدثنا عبيد الله بن معاذ : حدثنا ابي : حدثنا
 الأشعث عن محمد بن سيرين عن عبد الله بن شقيق عن عائشة
 قالت : ( كان لا يصلي في لحفنا ) .
 ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الحاكم رحمه الله (1/252) وقال :
  ( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ) . ووافقه الذهبي !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        ( صحيح فقط ) لأن الأشعث – وهو ابن عبد الملك الحراني – 

-        لم يخرج له مسلم والبخاري إنما اخرج له تعليقا 


-        ورواه الأخرون من طرق أخرى عنه وفي بعضها التصريح

-         بأنه الحراني وهو مخرج في صحيح ابي داود (393)


-        ومن صحح الحديث ابن حبان فأخرجه في صحيحه بسنده الصحيح عن عبيد الله بن عمر القواريري : حدثنا معاذ بن معاذ به .
-        وهذه متابعة قوية من القواريري لعبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        وخالفهم إسنادا ومتنا : الحباب بن محمد والد الفضل ابي خليفة
-        
 فقال ابن حبان (4/36/2324- الإحسان ) و (106/350-

 الموارد ) : أخبرنا ابو خليفة  قال : حدثنا ابي : حدثنا معاذ بن

 معاذ قال : حدثنا أشعث بن سوار عن ابن سيرين بلفظ : ( كان

 النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي في لحفنا )

-        أما مخالفته في اللفظ فهو أسقط حرف ( لا ) فأثبت ما نفاه

 الثقتان في روايتهما عن معاذ بن معاذ .

-        وأما مخالفته في الإسناد فهو قال ( أشعث بن سوار ) مكان (

 أشعث ابن عبد الملك ) !

فلو ان الحباب هذا كان ثقة لكن قوله هذا شاذأ ولكني اراه

 منكرا لانه غير معروف بالرواية وليس له في ( الإحسان )
 غير هذا الحديث وآخر متابع عليه .

وابن سوار ضعيف .

-        وقال رحمه الله :

ولابد لي بهذه المناسبة من التنبيه لامرين مهمين :

أحدهما : ان الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( الموارد ) خلط بين هذا  اللفظ الأول الصحيح وبين الآخر ولم يميز فيه بينهما كما هو الواجب .وهو خطأ فاحش لا ادري كيف وقع له رحمه الله ؟ 
واوهم شيئا آخر وهو ان  في رواية ( القواريري ) : الأشعث بن سوار )  وإنما فيه ( الأشعث ) غير منسوب وهو في رواية بعض الثقات ( ابن عبد الملك الحراني ) كما سبق بيانه .

-        وغفل عن هذه الحقيقة المعلق على ( موارد الرسالة )* فنبه

 على الوهم الأول دون هذا ! من أجل ذلك أوردت هذا اللفظ

 في كتابي ( ضعيف موارد الظمآن ) (27/351) والأول في صحيح موارد الظمآن (301/352) .

-        والأخر : أن المعلق على ( الإحسان ) تصرف بإسناده تصرفا سيئا جدا فجعله هكذا (6/100/2330) : أخبرنا ابو خليفة قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن معاذ قال : حدثني أبي معاذ بن معاذ قال : حدثنا أشعث بن سوار ......الخ .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        أنظر كيف وضع ( عبيد الله بن معاذ ) مكان : ( أبي ) .والد أبي خليفة وحذف قول الأب : ( حدثنا ) ! وبذلك صار ( عبيد الله ) شيخ أبي خليفة ومعاذ ابن معاذ ) شيخ ابنه عبيد الله !! 
وبذلك ظهر الاسناد الى ( اشعث بن سوار ) صحيحا وهذا نوع من التدليس لا عهد لنا به من احد قديما ولا حديثا وهو اشبه ما يكون بما يعرف عند المحدثين بتدليس الشيوخ ! وذلك من شؤم توسيد الآمر الى غير اهله الى اولاد لا يحسنون صنعة التخريج والتعليق فضلا عن فن التصحيح والتضعيف !


-        وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
وقد انتقل هذا التغيير والتبديل في الإسناد الى كتاب آخر ألا وهو ( الموارد ) ( 1/168- ط الرسالة ) وأظن ان الفاعل واحد أو انه مقلد ! ( وصحح إسناد الموارد طبق تصحيحه المزعوم إياه في ( الإحسان ) وقد ذكر مستنده في التصحيح المذكور فقال عقب ذكره لأسناد الأصل : ( وهو خطأ والتصحيح من سنن ابي داود انظر تخريج الحديث والتعليق عليه في ( الإحسان )!

كذا قال ! ولم يبين وجه التصحيح الذي زعمه لانه لو فعل لا نفضح وانكشف جهله بهذا العلم وذلك يستلزم من مجرد رواية ابي داود الحديث عن شيخه ( عبيد الله بن معاذ ) ان يكون شيخ ابي خليفة ) ايضا وهو غير لازم بداهة وهذا نقوله على فرض ان يكون من شيوخه لانه يحتمل ان يكون غيره ممن رواه فعلا عن معاذ بن معاذ مثل ( القواريري ) وهو في السند الثاني من ( الموارد ) او ( القاسم بن سلام ) وهو الراوي لهذا الحديث عن معاذ عند البغوي في ( شرح السنة ) (2/492/520) وفيه : ( أشعث بن عبد الملك الحراني ) وهذه فائدة مهمة جدا وهي عند الترمذي ايضا (600) من طريق آخر عنه وهذا يؤكد وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله ويدين المعلق المشار * بالجهل والغفلة عن النتائج التي ترتبت من وراء تصحيحه المزعزم من رمي ابن حبان بالمخالفة وايهام ان رواية ( عبيد الله بن معاذ ) هي عن ( الأشعث بن سوار ) ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض .وكذب على كذب) اه .


قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وانا لا اعتقد ان المعلق المشار اليه هو الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله وإنما هو احد الذين يعملون تحت يده ويتكل عليهم دون ان يطلع على خبطاتهم العشوائية ثم تنشر باسمه وتحقيقه فهو من هذه الحيثية مؤاخذ ولو انه احيانا يقرن مع اسمه غيره وقد رأيت في في التعليقات على ( الإحسان ) وغيره خبطات كثيرة من نحو ما تقدم وهناك امثلة كثيرة ) اه 


وقال رحمه الله :

 ومن الخبطات العشوائية انه في حديث (3093) فانه وقع عند ابن حبان مختصرا جدا وبسند منقطع بلفظ (( من سمع يهوديا ا نصرانيا دخل النار )) !
وهذا باطل لا أصل له في شيئ من مصادر التخريج وانما هو مجرد وهم من بعض رواته في ( الإحسان ) وباسناد منقطع ومع ذلك فالمعلق عليه صحح اسناده ! وضغثا على إبالة فسره تفسيرا مخالفا للشرع لجهله بفقهه وعلى خلاف تفسير ابن حبان اياه أيضا ) اه

وقال رحمه الله :

 ثم بدا لي شي يؤكد ما اشر تاليه من اختلاف المعلقين على ( الاحسان ) ان الذي حمل المحرف على تغيير الإسناد إنما هو ظنه ان قول ابي خليفة في الاسناد ( حدثنا ابي ) خطأ من الناسخ لانه لم يعرف ابا ابي خليفة ولا غرابة في جهله هذا لان ترجمته عزيزة جدا 
ولذلك قال الأخ الداراني في تعليقه على طبعته في ( الموارد ) ( 2/43) : 
 ( وابو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب ليس له رواية عن ابيه فيما نعلم ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
ولا بأس عليه من ذلك لآنه انتهى الى ما علم ولم يقف ما ليس له به علم كما فعل ذلك المحرف وان كان الحباب مترجما عند ابن حبان كما تقدمت الاشارة الى ذلك وترجمه ابن ماكولا في ( الإكمال ) (2/141)  .

قال مقيده عفا الله :
-        وقد حقق ( موارد الظمآن الى زوائد ابن حبان ) عدة تحقيقات ومنها طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة بإشراف الشيخ المحدث شعيب الارنؤوط حفظه الله بالإشتراك مع الشيخ رضوان عرقسوسي في مجلدان ويغلب على طبعتها التحريفات العلمية . والله أعلم 

-        وللشيخ المحقق الداراني حفظه الله تحقيق نفيس ( لموارد الظمآن الى زوائد ابن حبان ) وتعليقات لا تخلو من مقال كما ذكر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وعدة أوهام كما ذكر . وقد أثنى الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله - في مقدمة المجلد الرابع للسلسلة الضعيفة - على تحقيقه لمسند أبي يعلى مع الرد عليه في بعض تخريجاته.وقد أكثر الشيخ الألباني من تعقبه في مقدمته من  ( صحيح موارد الظمآن ) وفي ( ضعيف موارد الظمآن )  وهناك اخطاء علمية .
-        والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :


-        وهم الشيخ المحدث الأعظمي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته:




-         في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في مسنده (3/257) : حدثنا 

محمد بن المثنى : ثنا سالم بن نوح : ثنا عمر بن عامر عن 

قتادة عن أنس :أن أكيدر الدومة بعث الى رسول الله صلى الله 

عليه وسلم جبة من سندس فلبسها رسول الله صلى الله عليه 

وسلم فتعجب الناس منها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

( اتعجبون من هذه ؟ فو الذي نفسي بيده , لمناديل سعد ابن 

 معاذ في الجنة خير منها ). ثم أهداها إلى عمر فقال : 

 يا رسول الله ! تكرهها وألبسها ؟ قال : (( يا عمر ! إنما 

 أرسلت بها لتبعث بها وجها فتصيب بها مالا ) وذلك قبل ان ينهى عن الحرير .

-        قال الألباني رحمه الله :

( إسناد جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات على شرط مسلم ) 

وقد أخرجه في ( صحيحه ) (7/151) عقب حديث شيبان عن قتادة الآتي فقال : حدثنا محمد بن بشار : حدثنا سالم بن نوح به إلا انه لم يسق لفظه وإنما قال : فذكر نحوه ولم يذكر فيه , وكان ينهى عن الحرير .


-        وقال رحمه الله وعفا الله عنا وعنه :

وقد جاء الحديث من طرق اخرى عن قتادة مفرقا .

-        الأولى : عن شيبان عنه بالشطر الاول منه دون جملة الإهداء 
             ودون ذكر ( أكيدر دومة ) وزاد : ( وكان ينهى عن
            الحرير ) .

اخرجه البخاري (2615) ومسلم (7/151) وابو يعلى (5/423/3112) وعبد بن حميد في المنتخب (3/101/1198) .

-        الثانية :سعيد بن ابي عروبة عنه بالشطر الأول .

      أخرجه احمد (3/206) وابن حبان (9/91/6999) 
-          واسناد أحمد في الموضع الأول صحيح على شرط الشيخين 

-        وعلقه البخاري (2616)  و(3802)  وفي الموضع الآخر صحيح على شرط مسلم .


-        الثالثة : شعبة عنه به مختصرا 
        اخرجه الطيالسي (267/1990) ومن طريقه أحمد 
        (3/209) واسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين .


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        وثمة متابعة اخرى وهي عن طريق الزهري عن أنس قال:

أهدي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حلة من استبرق .....الحديث

أخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ( 6/15/347) من طريق اسحاق بن ابراهيم بن زبريق : ثنا عمرو بن الحارث :ثنا عبد الله بن سالم عن الزبيدي عنه .

-        وقال رحمه الله : وعلقه البخاري عقب حديث البراء فقال (3802) :

-             (( رواه قتادة والزهري سمعا أنساً عن النبي صلى الله

      عليه وسلم )) .
فقال الحافظ رحمه الله (7/123) – وتبعه العيني في العمدة (16/267) - : ( أما رواية قتادة فوصلها المؤلف في ( الهبة ) وأما رواية الزهري فوصلها في ( اللباس ) )) .

-        قال الألباني رحمه الله :

(( وأما رواية قتادة فهي من رواية شيبان عنه المتقدمة ) 

(( واما رواية الزهري فلم يصلها البخاري وإنما علقها أيضا 
   في( اللباس ) فقال تحت (26- باب مس الحرير من غير 
   لبس ) :

(( ويروى فيه عن الزبيدي عن الزهري عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )) 

-        فقول الحافظ رحمه الله : (( فوصلها في ( اللباس ) فوهم لعله سبق قلم صوابه ( فيأتي وصلها في ( اللباس ) فقد وصله هو هناك من رواية الطبراني المذكورة وعقب عليها بقوله (10/291) : ( قال الدارقطني في (الأفراد) :لم يروه عن الزبيدي إلا عبد الله بن سالم )) 

-        قال الألباني رحمه الله : قلده فيه الشيخ الأعظمي رحمه الله في تعليقه على الحديث فقال : ( أخرجه البخاري من طريق قتادة والزهري عن أنس وأما رواية قتادة ففي ( ج5ص 145) !!

-        وقال رحمه الله : وابو يوسف الحمصي  ثقة من رجال البخاري لكن السند إليه ضعيف إلا قول الدارقطني المذكور يشعر بان الضعيف متابع وكذلك قول البخاري المتقدم فقد جزم بان قتادة والزهري سمعاه من انس لكن رواية الطبراني معنعنة وكذلك رواية تمام التي قرنها الحافظ بها بيد اني رجعت الى فوائد تمام بواسطة (الروض البسام ) (4/325) فرايته قد اخرجه من وجه آخر وفي كل منها صرح الزهري بالتحديث لكنهما ضعيفان كما بين الفاضل ابو سليمان الدوسري جزاه الله خيرا وكأن البخاري عاد اخيرا الى تضعيفه في الباب بقوله ( ويروى فيه عن الزبيدي عن الزهري عن انس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) واليه مال الحافظ في ( تغليق التعليق ) ( 5/62) وفي الطرق المتقدمة عن انس ما يكفي ويغني عن هذه الطريق . والله اعلم .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

ترجمة مختصرة  لأبي القاسم تمام الرازي الدمشقي 








تمام بن محمد (330 - 414 هـ =  م 

تمام بن محمد بن عبد الله بن جعفر، أبو القاسم البجلي الرازيثم الدمشقي: من حفاظ الحديث، مغربي الأصل.

كان محدث دمشق في عصره.
لهكتاب (الفوائد)، ثلاثون جزءا، في الحديث [طُبع]، منه جزء مخطوط في شستربتي (3445) ومنه الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع، مخطوطات 

ومن مصنفاته رحمه الله :


1. إسلام زيد بن حارثةوغيره من أحاديث الشيوخ
2. فوائد تمام
3.       مسند المقلين منالأمراء والسلاطين
4. *من ((طبقات الحفاظ)) للسيوطي** :
**تمام الإمام الحافظ محدث الشام أبو القاسم بن أبي**الحسين محمد ابن عبد الله بن جعفر المروزي ثم الدمشقي, ولد بدمشق سنة ثلاثين**وثلاثمائة. وسمع أباه وخيثمة وخلقاً, ومنه أبو علي الأهوازي وقال: ما رأيت مثله في**معناه كان عالماً بالحديث ومعرفة الرجال, وقال أبو بكر الحداد: ما لقينا مثله في**الحفظ والخير, وقال عبد العزيز بن أحمد الكتاني. كان ثقة لم أر أحفظ منه في حديث**الشاميين. مات ثالث محرم سنة أربع عشرة وأربعمائة**.*



n  وكتاب الفوائد للحافظ ابو القاسم تمام الرازي رحمه الله جمع فيه مؤلفه الاحاديث الغرائب سواء صح سندها ام لا التي تعرف عند المحدثين بالفوائد (وقد قال الامام احمد : إذا سمعت اصحاب الحديث يقولون هذا حديث غريب او فائدة فاعلم انه خطأ... ذكره الخطيب في الكفاية ) 
n   :وقد طبع كتاب الفوائد بتحقيق المحدث الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله – ط الرشد –
n  وقد حققه الدكتور عبد الغني التميمي لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة أم القرى .
n  وقد قام بترتيبه  وتخريجه  الشيخ ابو سليمان جاسم الفهيد الدوسري حفظه الله  في ( الروض البسام في ترتيب وتخريج فوائد تمام ) 
n  وهناك (الإعلام بنقد كتاب الروض البسام بتخريج فوائد تمام )  للمؤلف : محمد صباح منصور  تقديم : علي حسن عبد الحميد  الناشر : دار غراس وهذه مقتطفات عن الكتاب :وهي عبارة عن ملاحظات واستدراكات على كتاب ( الروض البسام ) ومنها :1- ما يتعلق بالحكم على الاحاديث 2- القصور في التعليل وما يتبعه من مسائل الجرح والتعديل 3- القصور في العزو في التخريج 4- التصحيف والتحريف 5- السقط واغلاط الضبط 6- الكلام على الرواة جرحا وتعديلا ومسائل اخرى ومباحث شتى لا تخلو من مقال .وقد استفاد المؤلف حفظه الله من تحقيق الشيخ المحدث حمدي السلفي وتحقيق الاستاذ عبد الغني التميمي وهي رسالة لنيل الدكتوراه وغيرها من النسخ . والله اعلم .
n  وقد ذكر المحدث الألباني في الصحيحة (7/1050) : وقد بين مرتبة الحديث الفاضل ابو سليمان الدوسري جزاه الله خيرا بدون التعريض بأدنى إشارة وبلا ذم واستدراك . والله اعلم .
n

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه (1338) – والسياق له – وابن نصر في قيام الليل (ص:55) واحمد(6/165) وابو نعيم في الحلية (1/137) والحاكم (3/325) من طريقين عن حنظلة بن ابي سفيان : أنه سمع عبد الرحمن بن سابط الجمحي يحدث عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : أبطأت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة بعد العشاء ثم جئت فقال : (( أين كني فقلت ؟)) قلت : كنت استمع قراءة رجل من أصحابك لم أسمع مثل قراءته وصوته من أحد قالت : فقام وقمت معه حتى استمع له ثم التفت إلي فقال :هذا سالم مولى ابي حذيفة الحمد لله الذي جعل في امتي مثل هذا )
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( صحيح الإسناد على شرط الشيخين )) !
ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله !!.
قال الألباني رحمه الله : وفيه أمران :
أحدهما : أن عبد الرحمن بن سابط لم يخرج له البخاري شيئا ً
الآخر : إن ابن سابط لم أجد من صرح انه سمع من عائشة رضي الله عنها وقد أرسل عن كثير من الصحابة روى له مسلم عن عائشة فرد حديث بواسطة –كما قال الخزرجي في ( الخلاصة ) – ففيه شبهة الانقطاع وكأنه لذلك قال الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله في ( تخريج الإحياء ) بعدما عزاه لابن ماجه : ( ورجال إسناده ثقات ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فلم يصححه . وقد بين ذلك الحافظ رحمه الله في ( تخريج الأذكار ) فقال : - كما في ( شرح ابن علان ) (3/266) : (( تفرد به ابن ماجه ورجاله رجال الصحيح إلا ان عبد الرحمن بن سابط كثير الإرسال وهو تابعي ثقة وقد اخرجه ( ابن المبارك ) في كتاب الجهاد مرسلاً فقال : عن ابن سابط : ان عائشة سمعت سالما :......وابن المبارك أتقن من الوليد الذي روى الحديث موصولاً لكن للحديث طريق آخر ذكر فيه الحديث دون القصة واذا انضم إلى السند الذي قبله تقوى به وعرف ان له أصلاً) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وقوله ( وابن المبارك أتقن من الوليد مما لاشك فيه ولكنه يشعر ان الوليد تفرد به وليس كذلك كما أشرت اليه وقد ورد من طريقين عن حنظلة ) اه
الطريق الأول : من طريق الجماعة عن الوليد 
الطريق الأخرى :طريق احمد قال : ثنا ابن نمير قال :ثنا حنظلة عن ابن سابط عن عائشة ....) رواه في الجملة احاديث لابن نمير – واسمه عبد الله – وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين وهذه متابعة قوية منه للوليد بن مسلم فالعلة شبهة الانقطاع وليست المخالفة . والله أعلم .
وقال رحمه الله :
- ثم رأيت الحافظ قد ذكر رواية احمد هذه في ( الإصابة ) ومع ذلك نصب الخلاف بين ابن المبارك والوليد فقط فقال رحمه الله : ( وابن المبارك احفظ من الوليد )!
- ثم قواه بطريق البزار رحمه الله وقال : ( ورجاله ثقات )
- وهو كما قال لكن فيه عنعنة ابن جريج فإنه قال : عن ابن ابي مليكة عن عائشة : ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع سالما مولى ابي حذيفة يقرأ من الليل فقال : ....
أخرجه البزار (3/254/2694) بسند صحيح عنه . وقال الهيثمي رحمه الله (9/330) : ( رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح ) 
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
فهو صحيح الإسناد لولا العنعنة . لكنه شاهد قوي لحديث عائشة رضي اله عنها . فاحدهما يقوي الآخر .
قال البوصيري رحمه الله في ( مصباح الزجاجة ) ( 1/158) : في حديث عائشة : ( وهذا إسناد صحيح ورجاله ثقات رواه الحاكم .......) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
استدراك :
ثم تبينت ان رواية ابن المبارك التي اعتمدها الحافظ في إعلال رواية الثقتين : الوليد بن مسلم وعبد الله بن نمير : مما لا يجوز الثقة بها – بله معارضة رواية الثقات بها – وكان مفتاح ذلك أني رأيت ابن الأثير رحمه الله – جزاه الله خيرً – قد ساق إسناده الى ابن المبارك بها في ترجمة سالم رضي الله عنه في ( أسد الغابة ) فإذا هي من طريق ( سعيد بن رحمة بن نعيم ) قال : سمعت ابن المبارك .....
وسعيد هذا لم يوثقه أحد بل قال ابن حبان في ( الضعفاء ) ( 1/328) : ( روى عنه أهل الشام لا يجوز الاحتجاج به لمخالفته الأثبات في الروايات )
ونقله عنه الذهبي في الميزان والعسقلاني في اللسان واٌقراه وذكر أنه هو رواي ( كتاب الجهاد ) عن ابن المبارك فلا ادري كيف غاب هذا عن الحافظ رحمه الله واعتمد على الكتاب المذكور فيما تقدم ؟!
قلت : جل من لا ينسى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

قال المزي في تهذيب الكمال : 
( م د ت سى ق ) : عبد الرحمن بن سابط ، و يقال : عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن سابط ، و يقال : عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن سابط بن أبى حميضة بن عمرو بن أهيب بن حذافة بن جمح القرشى الجمحى ، المكى . 
تابعى ، أرسل عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ت ) . اهـ . 
و قال المزى : 

ذكره محمد بن سعد فى الطبقة الثالثة من أهل مكة . 
و قال الزبير بن بكار : كان فقيها يروى عنه . و أمه و أم إخوته عبد الله ، 
و ربيعة ، و موسى ، و فراس ، و عبيد الله ، و إسحاق ، و الحارث ، أم موسى و هى تماضر بنت الأعور ، و اسمه خلف بن عمرو بن أهيب . 
و قال أبو بكر بن أبى خيثمة عن يحيى بن معين ، و أبو زرعة ، و العجلى ، و يعقوب ابن سفيان ، و النسائى ، و الدارقطنى : ثقة . 
و قال عباس الدورى : قيل ليحيى : سمع عبد الرحمن بن سابط من سعد ؟ قال : من سعد ابن إبراهيم ؟ . قالوا : لا ، من سعد بن أبى وقاص . قال : لا . قيل ليحيى : سمع من أبى أمامة ؟ قال : لا . قيل ليحيى : سمع من جابر ؟ قال : لا ، هو مرسل . كان 
مذهب يحيى ، أن عبد الرحمن بن سابط يرسل عنهم ، و لم يسمع منهم . 
و قال الهيثم بن عدى ، عن عبد الله بن عياش الهمدانى : لم يكن بعد أصحاب 
عبد الله بن مسعود ، أفقه من أصحاب ابن عباس ، فكان فيهم سعيد بن جبير ، 
و طاووس ، و عطاء ، و مجاهد ، و عكرمة ، و عبد الرحمن بن سابط ، و يوسف بن ماهك ، و مقسم ، و كريب . 
قال الواقدى ، و الهيثم بن عدى ، و يحيى بن بكير ، و غير واحد : مات سنة ثمانى عشرة و مئة . 
و قال محمد بن سعد : أجمعوا على أنه توفى بمكة سنة ثمانى عشرة و مئة ، و كان ثقة كثير الحديث . 
روى له النسائى فى " اليوم و الليلة " و فى " الخصائص " ، و الباقون ، سوى البخارى . 
أخبرنا أحمد بن أبى الخير ، قال : أنبأنا أبو الحسن الجمال ، قال : أخبرنا 
أبو على الحداد ، قال : أخبرنا أبو نعيم الحافظ ، قال : حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ، قال : حدثنا حفص بن عمر بن الصياح ، قال : حدثنا منصور بن صقير ، قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو ، قال : حدثنا زيد بن أبى أنيسة ، عن عبد الملك أبى زيد 
العامرى ، عن يوسف بن ماهك ، قال : أخبرنى عبد الله بن صفوان ، عن أم المؤمنين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " سيعوذ بهذا البيت ـ يعنى الكعبة ـ قوم ليست لهم منعة ، و لا عدد و لا عدة ، يبعث إليهم جيش ، حتى إذا كانوا ببيداء من الأرض خسف بهم " . قال يوسف : و أهل الشام يومئذ يسيرون إلى مكة ، فقال 
عبد الله بن صفوان : أما والله ما هو بهذا الجيش . 
قال زيد : و حدثنى عبد الملك العامرى ، عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط ، عن الحارث بن أبى ربيعة ، عن أم المؤمنين بمثل حديث يوسف بن ماهك ، غير أنه لم يذكر فيه الجيش الذى ذكره عبد الله بن صفوان . 
رواه مسلم عن محمد بن حاتم بن ميمون ، عن الوليد بن صالح ، عن عبيد الله بن عمرو ، فوقع لنا عاليا بدرجتين ، و ليس له عنده غيره . 
رواه عباس الدورى عن منصور بن صقير بإسناده ، قال : حدثتنى أم المؤمنين عائشة . 
و رواه سالم بن أبى الجعد ، عن أخيه ، عن الحارث بن أبى ربيعة ، عن حفصة . 
و رواه عبد العزيز بن رفيع عن عبيد الله بن القبطية ، قال : دخل الحارث بن 
أبى ربيعة ، و عبد الله بن صفوان ، على أم سلمة ، و أنا معهما . فسألاها عن الجيش الذى يخسف به . اهـ 

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الإصابة (5/175):
عبد الرحمن بن سابط. 

هكذا يأتي في الروايات، وهكذا ترجمه بعضهم. وقال يحيى بن معين، هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن سابط، نسب لجده؛ وكذا ذكره البخاري، وابْنُ أبي حاتم، وابن حبان، وجماعة في عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله؛ وقيل هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن سابط وجده سابط بن أبي حُمَيضَة وترجمة أبيه عبد الله ابن سابط في القسم الأول، وأما هو فتابعيٌّ كثير الإرسال، ويقال: لا يصح له سماع مِنْ صحابي، أرسل عن النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم كثيرًا وعن معاذ، وعمر، وعباس بن أبي ربيعة، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، والعباس بن عبد المطلب، وأبي ثعلبة؛ فيقال: إنه لم يدرك أحدًا منهم. قال الدُّوِريّ: سئل ابن معين: هل سمع من سعد؟ فقال: لا. قيل: من أبي أُمامة؟ قال: لا. قيل: من جابر؟ قال: لا. 

قلت: وقد أدرك هذين، وله رواية أيضًا عن ابن عباس، وعائشة، وعن بعض التابعين. 

وقد ذكره أَبُو مُوسَى في "ذيل الصحابة"، وقال: ذكره الترمذي؛ ثم ساق ما أخرجه الترمذي مِن رواية الثوري، عن علقمة بن مَرْثَد، عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط، عن النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم في صفة الجنة. 

قلت: وإنما أخرج الترمذي هذا عُقيب رواية المسعودي، عن علقمة، عن سليمان بن بُرَيدة، عن أبيه ــ أن رجلًا سأل النبيَّ صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم: هل في الجنة من خيل؟ الحديث. ثم ساق رواية عبد الرحمن بن سابط، وقال فيها: أن النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم... بمعناه. 

قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: هذا أصح من حديث المسعودي يُريد على قاعدتهم أنّ طريق المرسل إذا كانت أقْوَى من طريق المتصل رُجّح المرسل على الموصول؛ وليس في سياق الترمذي ما يقتضي أنّ عبد الرحمن صحابي؛ بل فيه ما يدلُّ على الإرسال. 

ثم قال أَبُو مُوسَى: قال أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَنْدَه. عبد الرحمن بن سابط، عن النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم ــ مرسل؛ قَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى: وهذا الحديث اختلف فيه على علقمة؛ فقيل عنه هكذا، وقيل: عنه، عن عبد الرحمن بن ساعدة؛ وقيل: عنه، عن عمير بن ساعدة التميمي وقد تقدمت طريق عبد الرحمن بن ساعدة في الأول. 

وذكر ابْنُ الأَثِيرِ لعبد الرحمن بن سابط حديثًا آخر ساقه من طريق أبي داود، من رواية ابن جريج، عن أبي الزبير، عن جابر؛ قال: أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن سابط أن النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأصحابه كانوا ينحرون البُدْن معقولة اليسرى... الحديث في "أسد الغابة". 

والذي في السنن: إنما هو عن الزبير عن جابرــ أن النبي صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأصحابه كانوا ينحرون... الحديث. 

قال: وأخبرني عبد الرحمن بن سابط بمثله؛ والقائل: وأخبرني ــ هو أبو الزبير، وقد بَيّن ذلك. 

وأخرج أبو داود في المراسيل مِنْ طريق حبيب بن صالح، عنه حديث: "مَا مِنْ عَبْدِ إِلَّا سَيَدْخُلُ عَلَيْهِ طِيرَةٌ..." الحديث. 

ومن طريق أبي السّوداء عنه ــ أنّ النبيّ صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلم صَلَّى الصبح فقرأ ستّين آية، فسمع صوت صبي فركع، ثم قام فقرأ آيتين، ثم ركع. 

روى عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط من القدماء فِطْر بن خليفة، ويزيد بن أبي زياد، وعبد الملك بن مَيْسرة، وابن جريج، وليث بن أبي سليم؛ وآخرون، ووثّقَه ابْنُ مَعِينٍ، وَالْعِجْلِيُّ، وَأَبُو زرْعَةَ، وَالنّسائي، وآخرون. 

وقال الزُّبَيْرُ بْنُ بَكَّارٍ: كان فقيهًا. وقال ابن سعد: ثقة كثير الحديث. مات سنة ثمان عشرة ومائة؛ أجمعوا على ذلك.
ثانيا :
- وقد ذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله ( ( لم يصح له سماع من صحابي ))
- قال الامام ابن ابي حاتم الرازي في الجرح و التعديل :

(عبد الرحمن بن سابط الجمحي مكي روى عن عمر رضي الله عنه مرسل وعن جابر بن عبد الله متصل
- و قال ابن حبان في كتابه الثقات :

- يروى عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم جابر بن عبد الله روى عنه أهل مكة وفطر بن خليفة وليث بن أبي سليم عداده في أهل مكة 

- و قال الذهبي رحمه الله:
عبد الرحمن بن سابط الجمحي ذو مراسيل عن أبي بكر وعمر وله عن سعد وعن عائشة وعنه عمرو بن مرة وعلقمة بن مرثد والليث بن سعد فقيه ثقة
- مما تبين فيما سبق وذكر ان ابن سابط رحمه الله اكثر رواياته مراسيل عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
- عبد الرحمن بن سابط رحمه الله كثير الإرسال ومن كانت هذه حاله لا تقبل روايته إلا من أتى بصيغة السماع ولو مرة واحدة .
- ورد سماع عبد الرحمن بن سابط من جابر رضي الله عنه ما ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله :
- : ما أخرجه ابن العديم في بغية الطلب في تاريخ حلب (6\2583) من طريق 
يعقوب بن سفيان حدثنا محمد بن عبدالله بن نمير حدثنا أبي حدثنا 
ربيع بن سعد عن عبدالرحمن بن سابط قال :" كنت مع جابر ، فدخل
حسين بن علي - رضي الله عنهما - فقال جابر :من سرّه أن ينظر 
إلى رجل من أهل الجنة فلينظر إلى هذا ، فأشهد لسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .


و هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد متصل ، أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه 
- نفي الحافظ الإمام ابن معين رحمه الله سماع عبد الرحمن بن سابط من جابر رضي الله عنه ولعله لم يطلع على ذلك رحمه الله . وقال رحمه الله : مرسل .
- عبد الرحمن بن سابط لم يخرج له البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه
- روى له مسلم رحمه الله عن عائشة رضي الله عنها بواسطة ذكره الخزرجي رحمه الله في ( الخلاصة ) كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .
- والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (9/89/6993- الإحسان ) قال : أخبرنا الحسن بن سفيان : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن العلاف : حدثنا محمد بن سواء : حدثنا شعبة عن قتادة عن أنس : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال – وجنازة سعد موضوعة - : (( اهتز لها عرش الرحمن )) فطفق المنافقون في جنازته وقالوا : ما أخفها ! فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( إنما كانت تحمله الملائكة معهم : جنازة سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد حسن ورجاله كلهم ثقات مشهورون غير محمد بن عبد الرحمن العلاف , ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) بروايته عن محمد بن سواء وأبي عاصم , وقال (9/98) : ( حدثنا عنه الحسن بن سفيان ) .
- وحدث عنه ابن ابي عاصم كما يأتي وابن ابي داود ايضا الحافظ ابن الحافظ كما في شرح المعاني (2/343) : فمثله صدوق يحسن حديثه لا سيما في الشواهد 
- وقد اخرج له ابن حبان بهذا الإسناد عن أنس حديثا آخر في : ( مناديل سعد في الجنة ) ولكن وقع فيه : ( سعيد ) مكان: ( شعبة ) , وهو الصواب .
- وكذلك أخرج له ابن حبان (5720) بالإسناد نفسه إلى قتادة عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس بحديث : لعن المخنثين من الرجال وهو مخرج في ( جلباب المرأة المسلمة ) (3/154- الإسلامية ) من رواية البخاري وغيره . وسعيد هو سعيد ابن أبي عروبة . وقد تابعه معمر عن قتادة به .
- وقد أخرجه الترمذي (3849) من طريق عبد بن حميد وهذا في ( المنتخب من المسند ) (3/99/1192) : أخبرنا عبد الرزاق : اخبرنا معمر به . وقال الترمذي رحمه الله : (( حديث حسن صحيح )) .
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وضعفه المعلق على على (( المنتخب ))* بعنعنة قتادة ! غير مبال بجريان العمل على الاحتجاج به عند الأئمة الستة وغيرهم ومنهم الشيخان فقد مشيا عنعنته في أحاديث كثيرة وهذا منها على ما سأبينه وذلك لقلة تدليسه في جملة احاديثه الكثيرة فقد كان من الحفاظ الأثبات وقد أشار إلى ذلك الحافظ في( مقدمة الفتح ) بقوله (ص:436) : ( التابعي الجليل احد الأثبات المشهورين كان يضرب به المثل في الحفظ إلا أنه ربما دلس احتج به الجماعة ).
واقتصر في ( التقريب ) على قوله فيه :
( ثقة ثبت ) .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فمثله يغتفر تدليسه – والله أعلم – وبخاصة إذا عنعن عمن سمع منه كثيرا كأنس فلا يعل عنه إلا إذا ضاق الآمر وكان هناك ما يؤكد تدليسه 
ثم رأيت الحديث في المستدرك (3/207) من طريق آخر عن عبد الرزاق به 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح على شرط الشيخين .
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
ترجمة مختصرة ( لعبد بن حميد رحمه الله ):
عَبْد (م ، ت) 

هو الإمام الحافظ الحجة الجوال أبو محمد ، عبد بن حميد بن نصر ، الكِسِّيّ ، ويقال له : الكَشِّي ، بالفتح والإعجام ، يقال : اسمه عبد الحميد . 

ولد بعد السبعين ومائة. 

وحدث عن : علي بن عاصم الواسطي ، ومحمد بن بشر العبدي ، وابن أبي فُدَيك ، ويزيد بن هارون ، ويحيى بن آدم ، وأبي علي الحنفي ، وأبي داود الحفري ، وعبد الرزاق ، وجعفر بن عون ، وأبي أسامة ، وأبي داود الطيالسي ، وأبي بدر السَّكُّوني ، وعبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الدَّشْتكِيّ ، وسلم بن قتيبة ، وزيد بن الحباب ، وعبد الله بن بكر ، وعمر بن يونس اليمامي ، والواقدي ، ومحاضر بن المورع ، ومصعب بن المقدام ، وأبي عاصم ، وخلق كثير مذكورين في "تفسيره الكبير" ، وفي "مسنده" الذي وقع لنا المنتخب منه . 

حدث عنه : مسلم ، والترمذي ، والبخاري تعليقا في دلائل النبوة من "صحيحه" ، فقال : وقال عبد الحميد : حدثنا عثمان بن عمر ، حدثنا معاذ بن العلاء ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر في حنين الجذع . فقيل : هذا هو عبد . وروى أيضا ولده محمد عنه ، وبكر بن المرزبان ، وشريح بن أبي عبد الله النسفي الزاهد ، والمكي بن نوح المقرئ ، وعمر بن محمد بن بجير ، ومحمد بن عبد بن عامر السمرقندي ، وإبراهيم بن خزيم بن قُمير الشاشي ، وأبو معاذ العباس بن إدريس بن الفرج الكسي ، وأبو سعيد حاتم بن حسن الشاشي ، والحسن بن الفضل بن أبي البزاز ، وأبو عمر حفص بن بوخاش ، وسلمان بن إسرائيل بن جابر الخجندي ، وسهل بن شاذويه البخاري ، وأبو سعيد الشاه بن جعفر بن حبيب النسفي ، وأبو بكر محمد بن عمر بن منصور الكشي ، ومحمد بن موسى بن الهذيل النسفي ، ومحمود بن عنبر بن نعيم الأزدي النسفي ، وغيرهم من أهل ما وراء النهر ممن لا نعرف أحوالهم . 

قال أبو حاتم البستي في كتاب "الثقات" : عبد الحميد بن حميد بن نصر الكشي ، وهو الذي يقال له : عبد بن حُميد ، وكان ممن جمع وصنف ، مات سنة تسع وأربعين ومائتين . 

قلت : فأما قول من قال : إنه توفي بدمشق ، فإنه خطأ فاحش . فإن الرجل ما رأى دمشق لا في ارتحاله ، ولا في شيخوخته . وقد وقع لنا المنتخب عاليا ، ثم لصغار أولادنا . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسين اليونيني ، وجماعة ، قالوا : أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر ، أخبرنا أبو الوقت ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن الداوودي ، أخبرنا ابن حمويه ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن خزيم ، حدثنا عبد بن حميد ، أخبرنا علي بن عاصم ، عن الجريري ، عن أبي نضرة ، حدثني أبو سعيد الخدري ، قال: كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يخطب يوم الجمعة إلى جِذْعِ نخلةٍ ، فقال له الناس: يا رسول الله ، قد كثر الناس ، وإنهم يحبون أن يروك ، فلو اتَّخذتَ منبرًا تقوم عليه. قال: من يجعل لنا هذا؟ فقال رجل: أنا ، ولم يقل: إن شاء الله ، فقال: وما اسمك؟ قال: فلان. قال : اقعد، ثم عاد ، فقال كقوله ، فقام رجل. فقال: تجعله؟ قال: نعم ، إن شاء الله. قال: ما اسمك؟ قال: إبراهيم. قال: اجعله ، فلمّا كان يوم الجمعة ، اجتمع الناس للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من آخر المسجد ، فلما صعد المنبر ، فاسْتَوى عليه ، واستقبل الناس ، حنَّتِ النخلة ، حتى أسمعتني ، وأنا في آخر المسجد . قال : فنزل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن المنبر ، فاعْتَنَقَهَا ، فلم يزل حتى سكنتْ ، ثم عاد إلى المنبر ، فحمد الله ، وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال: إن هذه النخلة إنما حنَّتْ شوقًا إلى رسول الله لما فارقها . فوالله لو لم أنزل إليها فأعْتَنِقََها ، لما سكنتْ إلى يوم القيامة . 

هذا حديث متصل الإسناد غريب . 

ومات معه في العام عمرو بن علي الفلاس ، وهشام بن خالد الأزرق ، ومحمود بن خالد الدمشقي ، ورجاء بن مرجى الحافظ ، وخلاد بن أسلم ، وسعيد بن يحيى الأموي ، وآخرون . 

- قال الذهبي في " تاريخ الإسلام " ( وفيات سنة 249 هـ ) : 
عبد بن حميد بن نصر، أبو محمد الكشي، ويقال: الكسي بكسْر الكاف وسين مهملة. واسمه عبد الحميد، ولكن خُفِّف . صنّف المُسْنَد الكبير الذّي وقع لنا مُنْتَخَبُه، والتّفسير، وغير ذلك. وكان أحد الحفّاظ بما وراء النّهر . اهـ . وقال الذهبي في ترجمته في " تذكرة الحفاظ " : وقع المنتخب من مسنده لنا ولصغار أولادنا بعلو . اهـ .

وقال ابن حجر في " المعجم المفهرس " : مسند عبد بن حميد بن نصر الكسي، ويسمى المنتخب، وهو القدر المسموع لإبراهيم بن خزيم من عنده، وهو أعلى المسانيد التي وقعت لي . اهـ .

وأما راويه، فترجم له الذهبي في " تاريخ الإسلام " ( طبقة 311 – 320 هـ ) فقال : 
إبراهيم بْن خُزَيْم بْن قُمَيْر بْن خاقان أبو إِسْحَاق الشّاشيّ، راوية عَبْد بْن حُمَيْد، شيخ مستور، مقبول، روى عَنْ عبدٍ تفسيره ومسنده الكبير، وحدث بخراسان، روى عنه أبو محمد بن حمويه السرخسي، وغيره، ولم يبلغني وفاته رحمه الله .
وقد سمع منه ابن حَمُّوَيْه بالشاش في سنة ثماني عشرة وثلاث مئة في شَعْبان، وقال : كَانَ أصل أجداده من مَرْو، وأن سَماعَه من عَبْد في سنة تسعٍ وأربعين ومئتين، وحدَّثَ عَنْهُ : أبو حاتم بْن حِبّان . اهـ .

وترجم له ابن نقطة ( ت 629 هـ ) في " التقييد " وقال : حدث عن عبد بن حميد بن نصر الكشي بكتاب مختصر المسند . اهـ 
- قال الشيخ حفظه الله :
- فهذا مبحث مستلٌّ من رسالة الشيخ د. عادل بن عبدالشكور الزرقي للدكتوراه: (مرويات الإمامين قتادة بن دعامة ويحيى بن أبي كثير المعلة في كتاب العلل للإمام الدارقطني)، وقد تكلم فيه عن تدليس قتادة.
فقال -رعاه الله-:

اشتهر عند أهل العلم بأن قَتادة كان يدلِّس في الحديث .
قال شعبة عنه : « إذا جاء ما لم يسمع يقول : قال سعيد بن جبير ، وقال أبو قلابة … »([1]) .
وقال أبو داود : « حدَّث قَتادة عن ثلاثين رجلاً لم يسمع منهم »([2]) .
وقدَّم أبو حاتم قَتادة على أيوبَ في معاذة بقوله : « قَتادة إذا ذكر الخبر – يعني إذا بيَّن السَّماع »([3]) .
وممن وصفه بالتَّدليس ابن حبان([4]) والحاكم([5]) والخطيب ([6]) .
وقال الذَّهبيُّ : « مدلِّس معروف بذلك »([7]) .
وقد ذكره ابن حجر في الطَّبقة الثالثة من طبقات المدلِّسين الذين أكثروا من التَّدليس ، فلا يحتجُّ الأئمَّة من أحاديثهم إلا ما صرَّحوا فيه بالسَّماع([8]) .

وفي ذكره في هذه الطبقة نظر ، بل هو مرجوح للغاية ، فمثله في المرتبة الثانية - على أقل تقدير – وهم من احتمل الأئمة عنعنتهم ، وأخرجوا له في الصَّحيح وإن لم يصرِّحوا بالسَّماع لعدة أسباب منها :-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /

. أن مصطلح التَّدليس عند من وصف بعضَ الرُّواة بالتَّدليس جارٍ على كلامهم بلغة العرب قبل نشأة المصطلح ، والتَّدليس لغة التَّكتم ، وكتمان العيب([9]) ، قال البزَّار : « التَّدليس ليس بكذب ، وإنَّما هو تحسين لظاهر الإسناد »([10]) . فهو أعمُّ مما عند أهل المصطلح المتأخر . فكل تكتُّم لعيب في الإسناد يعدُّ تدليساً فصاحبه مدلِّس ، ومن حدَّث عن أناس لم يسمع منهم أو لم يلقهم أصلاً ، وكتم هذا العيب على عموم النَّاس ، فقد دلَّس عليهم ، وإن علم بذلك خواص أهل العلم ، فلا يخرجه ذلك من هذا الوصف إجمالاً ، فتنْزيل كلامهم على ما اصطلحوه مؤخراً غير صحيح . ومن شواهد ذلك :-
*أ- قول ابن حبَّان في يحيى بن أبي كثير : « كان يدلِّس ، فكلما روى عن أنس فقد دلَّس عنه ولم يسمع من أنس ، ولا من صحابي شيئاً »([11]) . وقال أيضاً : « بشير بن المهاجر الغنوي ، من أهل الكوفة ، يروى عن عبد الله بن بريدة ، وقد روى عن أنس ، ولم يره ، دلَّس عنه »([12]) .
*ب- قول ابن عبد البر : « يدلِّس كثيراً عمن لم يسمع منه »([13]) .

2. أنَّ كلَّ من وصفه بالتَّدليس ، لم يذكر اشتهاره به ، سوى ما نقله ابن حجر عن النَّسائي ، ولم يحكِ لفظه ، فيضعف الاحتجاج به نوعاً ما ، ولا يلزم من الاشتهار بالشيء الإكثار منه ، فالإكثار أخص من الاشتهار ، والذي يظهر لمن سبر أحاديثه وعللها ، أنَّ تدليسه قليل في جنب ما روى ، ولعل وصفه بالكثرة نسبي لمن يشدِّد فيه ، أو لأنَّ أهل البصرة قد أكثروا من ذلك عموماً .

3. أن من وصفه بالتَّدليس من العلماء – كشعبة – ذكر أسماء معينة كان قَتادة يفعل ذلك معهم ، لا مع كل راوٍ ، فكيف إذا كان شيخه أنس -رضي الله عنه- ، وقليلٌ أن يصرح عنه في جنب ما روى عنه .

4. أنَّ الأسماء التي ذكرت في روايته عنهم – ولم يسمع منهم – تخرج المسألة من التَّدليس الاصطلاحي إلى الإرسال الخفي في اصطلاح ابن حجر والانقطاع عموماً عند من سلف ، فكيف يحتجُّ بذلك في باب التَّدليس هذا ، وقد ذكر أبو داود أنَّه حدَّث عن ثلاثين رجلاً لم يسمع منهم كما سبق قبل قليل ، وليس هذا بتدليس عند من تأخر ، وهو كذلك عند السابقين بعموم التعمية .

5. أن البخاريَّ ومسلم والتِّرمذيَّ وابن خزيمة وابن حبَّان والحاكم وغيرهم - ممن ألَّف في الصَّحيح أو تميَّز بالحكم على كثير من الأحاديث – صحَّحوا كثيراً من أحاديث قَتادة التي عنعن فيها ، ولم يردُّوها بالعلَّة هذه ، بل بعلةٍ أخرى إن وجد للحديث علة ما ، فأين الأئمَّة الذين يقول ابن حجر بأنهم يردُّون عنعنتهم ؟
ولذا قال ابن دقيق العيد بعد كلام طويل عن هذا الإشكال : « … وإلا فيجوز أن يرى أنها محمولة على السَّماع حتى يظهر الانقطاع ، وإذا جاز وجاز ، فليس لنا الحكم عليه بأحد الجائزين مع الاحتمال » ، إلى أن قال : « والأقرب في هذا أن نطلب الجواب من غير هذا الطَّريق ، أعني طريق القدح بسبب التَّدليس »([14]) .

6. أن صفات الطَّبقة الثَّانية منطبقة عليه تماماً ، وبيانه :-
أ*. أن الأئمَّة احتملوا عنعنة قَتادة ، وأخرجوا له في الصَّحيح معنعناً كما سبق ، وقول ابن حجر : « من احتمل الأئمة تدليسه » ، فيه تجوز ، فإن الأئمَّة لا يحتملون التَّدليس عن غير الثِّقة إذا ثبت لهم ، ولعل ابن حجر أراد أن يقول : « عنعنته »([15]) ، ويلزم على ظاهر كلام ابن حجر قبول عنعنة كل من في الطبقة الثالثة للوصف الذي ذكره ، وهو ما أراد الحافظ أن يبعد عنه !
ب*. أن قَتادة من أئمَّة الحديث ، وهذا متفق عليه بينهم ، وقد تقدَّم أن قَتادة ممن تدور عليه الأسانيد ، ففي اشتراط تصريحه ردٌّ لكثير من الأحاديث الصحيحة .
ت*. أن الثابت من تدليسه في جنب ما روى لا يكاد يعدُّ شيئاً ، بدليل كثرة ما رواه معنعاً في كل الطُّرق – وليس له متابع فيه – بجنب ما ردَّه الحفَّاظ بسبب عنعنته . وقد روى مئات الأحاديث عن أنس -رضي الله عنه- وغيره بالعنعنة ، ومن يستطيع أن يثبت أنه دلَّس في عشر عشر ذلك ، بل لم يرد عن السَّلف رد حديث واحد سليم متنه وإسناده بعنعنته .

فالأصح أنَّ قتادة في الطبقة الثانية من المدلسين وأنَّ عنعنته – لا تدليسه - مقبولة بالشُّروط التَّالية :-
1) سلامة المتن من الشذوذ أو النَّكارة ، وهذا يعرفه غالباً من له اشتغال بالسُّنة النَّبوية ، ومقاصد الشريعة ، فإذا لم نجد علة في الحديث سوى عنعنة قَتادة مع ما في المتن من نكارة ، أُلزق ذلك باحتمال تدليس قَتادة ، هذا الشرط للحدِّ من التشدد في عنعنته ، أما مع التَّوسط فيقال بقبول عنعنته ، مالم يظهر بجلاء نكارة في المتن .
2) سلامة السَّند من الشذوذ أو المخالفة للأرجح ، ويقال هنا أيضاً ما قيل في الأول .
3) وجود قرائن تدلُّ على ثبوت سماعه من الراوي ، كذكره في شيوخه ونحو ذلك
قال ابن عبد البرِّ في بيان هذين الشرطين : « وقَتادة إذا لم يقل سمعت ، وخولف في نقله فلا تقوم به حجَّة لأنه يدلِّس كثيراً عمن لم يسمع منه ، وربَّما كان بينهما غير ثقة »([16]) . فبقوله : « وخولف » ، وقوله : « عمَّن لم يسمع منه » ، يتبين لنا الشَّرطان الأخيران .
4) ألا يوجد تعليل أو تضعيف لإمام حافظ من السَّابقين - لتلك الرِّواية التي لم نجد فيها علة تذكر – سوى عنعنة قَتادة – لم نطَّلع نحن على ما اطَّلع عليه من سبب يوجب القدح في تلك الرِّواية .
فإذا فُقِد أحد هذه الشُّروط جاز التَّوقف للعالم بالحديث في صحة الرِّواية لاحتمال تدليس قَتادة ، دون أن يجزم بلا علم بأنَّ في الحديث تدليس قَتادة كذا بدون برهان قاطع ، أما ردُّ حديثه بمجرد عنعنته ، فقد حكم عليه ابن عبد البر بأنه تعسُّف([17]) .

أما إذا أرسل قَتادة الحديث عن النَّبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، أو عمَّن لم تثبت قرينة على سماعه منه ، فقد كان القطَّان لا يرى إرسال الزُّهري وقَتادة شيئاً ، ويقول : « هو بمنْزلة الرِّيح » ويقول : « هؤلاء قوم حفَّاظ ، كانوا إذا سمعوا الشيء عَلِقُوه »([18]) .

---------------------------------------------
([1]) الكفاية (ص401) .
([2]) التهذيب (3/430) .
([3]) الجرح (7/135) .
([4]) الثقات (5/322) .
([5]) معرفة علوم الحديث (ص103) .
([6]) الكفاية (ص496) .
([7]) السير (5/271) .
([8]) تعريف أهل التقديس (ص63و146) .
([9]) القاموس (ص703) ، (دلس) .
([10]) النكت للزركشي (2/81) .
- ([11]) الثقات (7/592) .
([12]) الثقات (6/98) .
([13]) التمهيد (3/307) .
([14]) النكت للزركشي (2/96-97) .
([15]) من النصوص المهمة التي يُرَدُّ بها على من أعل بعنعنة المدلس أن أبا زرعة ضعَّف حديثاً فيه عنعنة بقية ، فقال له ابن أَبي حاتم : «تعرف له علة ؟ قال : لا » – العلل (1/488) .
([16]) التمهيد (3/307) .
([17]) التمهيد (19/287) .
([18]) المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم (1) 
- 
- قلت : وهذا هو ما تقتضيه الصناعة الحديثية كما قاله الدكتور عادل الزرقي حفظه الله وهو نفسه ما رجحه الألباني رحمه الله في بقوله في السلسلة الصحيحة : ( فمثله يغتفر تدليسه – والله اعلم – وبخاصة إذا عنعن عنم سمع منه كثيرا كأنس رضي الله عنه فلا يعل حديثه عنه إلا إذا ضاق الأمر وكان هناك ما يؤكد تدليسه . والله اعلم .
- قلت : أن عنعنة قتادة محمولة على الاتصال ما لم يعلم تدليسها من طريق آخر أو تدل قرينة على تدليسه كمخالفة غيره أو نكارة في المتن أو السند .
- ومثال آخر ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله بان عنعنته محمولة على الاتصال :
- (ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " إذا أدركت ركعة من صلاة الصبح قبل أن تطلع الشمس [ فطلعت ] فصل إليها الأخرى " قال الألباني رحمه الله هذا الحديث رواه الطحاوي (1/ 232) والبيهقي ( 1/ 379) والزيادة له وأحمد (2/ 236 – 479) عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن جلاس عن أبي رافع عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره."
ثم ذكر الألباني رحمه الله أن هذا الحديث أعل بالتدليس فقال: ( قلت وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين وأعله الكوثري تعصبا لمذهبه فقال في "النكت الطريفة " ص 86 :" في سنده عنعنة ابن أبي عروبة وقتادة وهما مدلسان " 
قلت : تدليس قتادة قليل مغتفر ولذلك مشاه الشيخان واحتجا به مطلقا كما أفاده الذهبي ، على أنه صرح بالتحديث كما سيأتي .
وابن أبي عروبة من أثبت الناس في قتادة ومع ذلك لم يتفرد به ، فقد تابعه همام إلى آخر كلامه." (8) 
فهذا الحديث أعل بتدليس كل من قتادة وسعيد بن أبي عروبة فاعتبر الكوثري عنعنتهما انقطاعا لأنهما مدلسان . لكن الألباني نفى العلة عن الحديث ،باحتمال عنعنة قتادة عند المحدثين لا سيما مع احتجاج الشيخين به مطلقا وحمل عنعنة ابن أبي عروبة على الاتصال لكونه روى الحديث عن قتادة وهو من أثبت الرواة فيه ولعدم تفرده نظرا لمتابعة همام له ، فانتفت بذلك علة التدليس وأصبح الحديث منها سالما. والله تعالى اعلم .
- وهناك عدة طبعات للمنتخب من مسند (عبد بن حميد ) 
- الأولى : ت الشيخ صبحي السامرائي والشيخ محمود خليل .
- الثانية : ت الشيخ مصطفى العدوي .
- الثالثة : ت الدكتور كمال اوزدمير .
- الرابعة : ت الشيخ أحمد ابو العينين .
- والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :

- وهم الشيخ المحقق حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه ابو داود (4339) وابن ماجه (4009) وابن حبان (1839) والطحاوي في مشكل الآثار (3/214/1174) والبيهقي في السنن (10/91) وعبد الرازق في المصنف (11/348/20723) ومن طريق أحمد (4/366) وابو يعلى (13/497/7508) والطبراني في الكبير (2/377/2380) ثلاثتهم عن عبد الرازق وأحمد أيضا (4/364) والطبراني (2381) والاصبهاني في الترغيب والترهيب (1/154/290) من طرق منها شعبة – واللبفظ له عند البيهقي – عن ابي عن عبيد الله بن جرير عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ): ما من قوم يعمل فيهم بالمعاصي هم أكثر واعز ممن يعمل بها ثم لا يغيرونه إلا يوشك أن يعمهم الله بعقاب ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات معروفون غير عبيد الله بن جرير فلم يوثقه غير ابن حبان (5/65) لكن قد روى عنه ثقتان آخران فهو مع – تابعيته – حسن الحديث إن شا الله ) 
- وقد أِشار الحافظ المننذري رحمه الله في الترغيب (3/170) الى تحسين هذا .
- وقد صرح أبو اسحاق بالسماع في رواية شعبة عنه عند الاصبهاني رحمه الله .
- وقد خالف شعبة – ومن معه في إسناده – شريك القاضي رحمه الله فقال : عن أبي إسحاق عن المنذر بن جرير عن أبيه مرفوعاً به ! فذكر : ( المنذر ) مكان : ( عبيد الله ) وهو أشهر من أخيه , ومن رجال مسلم .
أخرجه احمد (4/361) وابو عمرو الداني في الفتن (ق2/36) والطبراني (2379) وشريك : هو ابن عبد الله القاضي وهوسيئ الحفظ فلا يحتج به إذا تفرد فكيف إذا خالف الثقات فكيف وفيهم شعبة ؟

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ومن هذا التحقيق تعلم خطأ المعلق * على مشكل الآثار (3/214) في قوله ( عبيد الله بن جرير ) فقال حفظه الله :"
( وقد تابعه أخوه المنذر ) !!
- وقد عرفت أن هذهمخالفة وليست متابعة !!
- وقال رحمه الله : ونحوه المعلق * على ( مسند أبي يعلى ) فإنه ساق رواية شريك هذه في تخريجه للحديث في نحو صفحة دون أن ينبه أنها شاذة او منكرة .
- وقال رحمه الله : نعم ان للحديث شاهد صحيح من حديث ابي بكر الصديق بنحو يزاد به قوة وهو مخرج في الصحيحة برقم (1564) وبخاصة ان في رواية البيهقي بلفظ ( يقدرون على أن يغيروا فلا يغيروا ) 
ورجاله ثقات .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( تنبيه ))
- عرفت من التخريج ان أبا داود رحمه الله أخرج الحديث كالجماعة من طريق أبي اسحاق عن عبيد الله بن جرير ...وقد عزاه إليه الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( التفسير ) ( 1/74- التجارية ) من هذه الطريق لكن وقع فيه : ( عن المنذر بن جرير ) ! ولعله خطأ مطبعي , والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
ترجمة مختصرة : للحافظ ابي عمرو الداني رحمه الله 
أبو عَمرو الداني 

الإمام الحافظ , المجود المقرئ , الحاذق , عالم الأندلس أبو عمرو ; عثمان بن سعيد بن عثمان بن سعيد بن عمر الأموي , مولاهم الأندلسي , القرطبي ثم الداني , ويعرف قديما بابن الصيرفي , مصنف "التيسير" و "جامع البيان" , وغير ذلك . 

ذكر أن والده أخبره أن مولدي في سنة إحدى وسبعين وثلاث مائة فابتدأت بطلب العلم في أول سنة ست وثمانين , ورحلت إلى المشرق سنة سبع وتسعين , فمكثت بالقيروان أربعة أشهر , ثم توجهت إلى مصر , فدخلتها في شوال من السنة , فمكثت بها سنة , وحججت . 

قال : ورجعت إلى الأندلس في ذي القعدة سنة تسع , وخرجت إلى الثغر في سنة ثلاث وأربع مائة , فسكنت سرقسطة سبعة أعوام , ثم رجعت إلى قرطبة . قال : وقدمت دانيةَ سنة سبع عشرة وأربع مائة . 

قلت : فسكنها حتى مات . 

سمع أبا مسلم محمد بن أحمد الكاتب ; صاحب البغوي , وهو أكبر شيخ له , وأحمد بن فراس المكي , وعبد الرحمن بن عثمان القشيري الزاهد , وعبد العزيز بن جعفر بن خواستى الفارسي , نزيل الأندلس , وخلف بن إبراهيم بن خاقان المصري , وتلا عليهما , وحاتم بن عبد الله البزاز , وأحمد بن فتح بن الرسان , ومحمد بن خليفة بن عبد الجبار , وأحمد بن عمر بن محفوظ الجيزي , وسلمة بن سعيد الإمام , وسلمون بن داود القروي وأبا محمد بن النحاس المصري , وعلي بن محمد بن بشير الربعي , وعبد الوهاب بن أحمد بن منير , ومحمد بن عبد الله بن عيسى الأندلسي , وأبا عبد الله بن أبي زمنين , وأبا الحسن علي بن محمد القابسي , وعدة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /

وتلا أيضا على أبي الحسن طاهر بن غلبون , وأبي الفتح فارس بن أحمد الضرير , وسمع سبعة ابن مجاهد من أبي مسلم الكاتب بسماعه منه , وصنف التصانيف المتقنة السائرة . 

حدث عنه وقرأ عليه عدد كثير , منهم : ولده أبو العباس , وأبو داود سليمان بن أبي القاسم نجاح , وأبو الحسن علي بن عبد الرحمن بن الدش , وأبو الحسين يحيى بن أبي زيد بن البياز , وأبو الذواد مفرج الإقبالي , وأبو بكر محمد بن المفرج البطليوسي , وأبو بكر بن الفصيح , وأبو عبد الله محمد بن مزاحم , وأبو علي الحسين بن محمد بن مبشر , وأبو القاسم خلف بن إبراهيم الطليطلي , وأبو عبد الله محمد بن فرج المغامي وأبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي ; نزيل الإسكبندرية , وأبو القاسم ابن العربي , وأبو عبد الله محمد بن عيسى بن الفرج التجيبي المغامي , وأبو تمام غالب بن عبيد الله القيسي , ومحمد بن أحمد بن سعود الداني , وخلف بن محمد المريي بن العريبي , وخلق كثير . 

وروى عنه بالإجازة : أحمد بن محمد الخولاني , وأبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي حمزة المرسي ; خاتمة من روى عنه في الدنيا , وعاش بعده سبعا وثمانين سنة , وهذا نادر ولا سيما في المغرب . 

قال المغامي : كان أبو عمرو مجاب الدعوة , مالكي المذهب . 

وقال الحميدي هو محدث مكثر , ومقرئ متقدم , سمع بالأندلس والمشرق . 

قلت : المشرق في عرف المغاربة مصر وما بعدها من الشام والعراق , وغير ذلك , كما أن المغرب في عرف العجم وأهل العراق أيضا مصر , وما تغرب عنها . 

قال أبو القاسم بن بشكوال كان أبو عمرو أحد الأئمة في علم القرآن رواياته وتفسيره ومعانيه , وطرقه وإعرابه , وجمع في ذلك كله تواليف حسانا مفيدة , وله معرفة بالحديث وطرقه , وأسماء رجاله ونقلته , وكان حسن الخط , جيد الضبط , من أهل الذكاء والحفظ , والتفنن في العلم , دينا فاضلا , ورعا سنيا . 

وفي فهرس ابن عبيد الله الحجري قال : والحافظ أبو عمرو الداني , قال بعض الشيوخ : لم يكن في عصره ولا بعد عصره أحد يضاهيه في حفظه وتحقيقه , وكان يقول : ما رأيت شيئا قط إلا كتبته , ولا كتبته إلا وحفظته , ولا حفظته فنسيته . وكان يسأل عن المسألة مما يتعلق بالآثار وكلام السلف , فيوردها بجميع ما فيها مسندة من شيوخه إلى قائلها . 

قلت : إلى أبي عمرو المنتهى في تحرير علم القراءات , وعلم المصاحف , مع البراعة في علم الحديث والتفسير والنحو , وغير ذلك . 

ألف كتاب "جامع البيان في السبع" ثلاثة أسفار في مشهورها وغريبها , وكتاب "التيسير" وكتاب "الاقتصاد" في السبع , و "إيجاز البيان" في قراءة ورش , و "التلخيص" في قراءة ورش أيضا , و "المقنع" في الرسم , وكتاب "المحتوى في القراءات الشواذ" , فأدخل فيها قراءة يعقوب وأبي جعفر , وكتاب "طبقات القراء" في مجلدات , و "الأرجوزة في أصول الديانة" , وكتاب "الوقف والابتداء" , وكتاب "العدد" , وكتاب "التمهيد في حرف نافع" مجلدان , وكتاب "اللامات والراءات" لورش , وكتاب "الفتن الكائنة" ; مجلد يدل على تبحره في الحديث , وكتاب "الهمزتين" مجلد , وكتاب "الياءات" مجلد , وكتاب "الإمالة" لابن العلاء مجلد . وله تواليف كثيرة صغار في جزء وجزئين . 

وقد كان بين أبي عمرو , وبين أبي محمد بن حزم وحشة ومنافرة شديدة , أفضت بهما إلى التهاجي , وهذا مذموم من الأقران , موفور الوجود . نسأل الله الصفح . وأبو عمرو أقوم قيلا , وأتبع للسنة , ولكن أبا محمد أوسع دائرة في العلوم , بلغت تواليف أبي عمرو مائة وعشرين كتابا . 

وهو القائل في أرجوزته السائرة : تـدري أخــي أيـن طـريـق الجنــة 
- مات أبو عمرو يوم نصف شوال سنة أربع وأربعين وأربع مائة ودفن ليومه بعد العصر بمقبرة دانية , ومشى سلطان البلد أمام نعشه , وشيعه خلق عظيم , رحمه الله تعالى.
- شيوخه: سمع من أبي مسلم محمد بن أحمد الكاتب صاحب البغوي , و أبي الفتح فارس بن أحمد, و أبي محمد بن النحاس المصري, و أبي عبد الله بن أبي زمنين, و أبي الحسن القابسي وأبي ذر الهروي .... و غيرهم. تلاميذه: حدث عنه و لده أبو العباس , وأبو داود سليمان بن أبي القاسم نجاح, و أبو بكر محمد بن المفرج البطليوسي وأبو عبد الله محمد بن مزاحم.... و غيرهم خلق كثير. عقيدته:لا شك أن أبا عمرو الداني سلفي المعتقد, من أهل السنة والجماعة, متبع لمذهب السلف الصالح في أصول الدين , وقد ألف كتابا بين فيه معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة, و رد فيه على أهل البدع من الأشاعرة والمعتزلة و الجهمية و هو الكتاب الموسوم ب " الرسالة الوافية لمذهب أهل السنة في الاعتقادات و أصول الديانات" وكذلك نظم الأرجوزة المنبهة التي قال فيها: ومن عقود أهل السنة الإيمان بكل ما جاء به القرآن وبالحديث المسند المروي عن الأئمة عن النبي و قال: كلّم موسى عبده تكليما ..... ولم يزل مدبرا حكيما \ كلامه و قوله قديم ..... و هو فوق عرشه العظيم \ و القول في كتابه المفصّلْ ..... بأنه كلامه المنزلْ \ على رسوله النبي الصادقْ .... ليس بمخلوق ولا بخالقْ \ من قال فيه إنه مخلوق.... أو محدث فقوله مروق \ و قال أيضا: فمن صحيح ما أتى به الأثرْ ..... و شاع في الناس قديما و انتشرْ \ نزول ربنا بلا امتراء .... في كل ليلة إلى السماء\ من غير ما حد ولا تكييف .... سبحانه من قادر لطيف\ و رؤية المهيمن الجبار .... و أننا نراه بالأبصار \ وكذلك قد أخذ العلم عن علماء كبار لا يعرف عن أحدهم ميل أو انحراف عن عقيدة أهل السنة بل منهم من صنف في بيان العقيدة السلفية كالإمام أبي عبد الله بن أبي زمنين الذي صنف كتاب "أصول السنة". ثناء العلماء. و قال الذهبي:" إلى أبي عمرو المنتهى في تحرير علم القراءات, وعلم المصاحف, مع البراعة في علم الحديث, والتفسير, و النحو, وغير ذلك". مؤلفاته : بلغت مؤلفاته و مصنفاته نحو مائة و عشرين كتابا , كما في" معجم مؤلفات الحافظ أبي عمرو الداني" للدكتور عبد الهادي حميتو. منها "التيسير" و " جامع البيان في السبع" و"المقنع" في الرسم و " المحكم" في الضبط و "طبقات القراء" و " كتاب في علم الحديث" وغيرها من الكتب الكثيرة المفيدة التي تدل على سعة علمه و رسوخ قدمه – رحمه الله-. وفاته: توفي أبو عمرو الداني – رحمه الله- في يوم الإثنين للنصف من شوال سنة أربع و أربعين و أربعمائة, بمدينة دانية , و دفن بعد العصر بمقبرتها , و مشى السلطان أمام نعشه, وشيّعه خلق عظيم. هذا ترجمة موجزة لهذا الإمام الفذ نقلتها من مقدمة تحقيق كتابه" كتاب في علم الحديث" للأستاذ علي الكندي المرر. جزاه الله خيرا . و قد رأيت أن اتحف إخواني في هذا المنتدى المبارك بشيء من سيرة هذا الإمام , خاصة منهم المهتمين بعلوم القرآن, فإنه لا يستغني عالم فضلا عن متعلم في علوم القراءات, والضبط ,والرسم, عن النهل من علمه ,والاستفادة من كتبه التي أثرى بها المكتبة الإسلامية, فرحم الله أبا عمرو رحمة واسعة, و رفع درجته, لقاء ما أعطى , وجزاء ما أسدى.
- و وكان رحمه الله سلفي المعتقد كما نقل عنه .
- ولكتابه ( السنن الواردة في الفتن ) لابي عمرو الداني قد حققه الشيخ الفاضل ضياء الله المباركفوري .
- وتفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله :
- وتفسيره للقرآن العظيم، من اهم التفاسير الاثرية، مع وجازة لفظه وشمول معانيه، وقد جعل الله له قبولا عظيما بين الناس، خاصة وعامة.
وعلى كثرة طبعاته وتعددها، وتعدد ناشريها ومحققيها، لا تكاد ترى طبعة سالمة من النقص والسقط والتحريف والتصحيف، لاعتماد غالب تلك الطبعات على بعضها، مع ما يزيده الطابع المتأخر من اغلاط لم تأت عند المتقدم.
- قال الشيخ د/ عبدالكريم الخضير - حفظه الله -:

(أفضل الطبعات : البنا عن الشعب ، السلام ، طيبة ( الطبعة الثانية )

أفضل طبعة على الإطلاق : أولاد الشيخ في مصر عن الأزهر 
- من حيث ضبط النص ، وقلة السقط فطبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق الدكتور البنا في ثمان مجلدات ، ثم طبعة دار طيبة بتحقيق سامي السلامة ، والأولى هو الجمع بين النسخ ، فقد تجد في إحداها ما ليس في الأخرى 
- أما من جهة التحقيق ، فلا شك أن طبعة الحويني أفضل الطبعات 
- والشيخ بذل جهدا واضحا في تحرير النص ولكن قد قيدت أخطاء مطبعية وأخطاء تصحيفية وسقطا لبعض الكلمات وليس هذا بمنقصة للشيخ، وأما من حيث تخريج الأحاديث فلا جدال في أن طبعة الشيخ الحويني ستكون أفضل الطبعات".
- أما مختصرات تفسير ابن كثير فأن أفضل المختصرات له هو كتاب : فتح القدير تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير للقاضي محمد أحمد كنعان . في ست مجلدات ، ومن اطلع عليها عرف ذلك جيداً . ".
- والله أعلم .
- وهناك الطبعة التجارية التي يوجد بها أخطاء مطبعية وسقط كما ذكر الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة .
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم المحقق محي الدين مستو عفا الله عنه :*
*-       * *وهم المحقق سمير أحمد العطار عفا الله عنه :*
*-       * *وهم المحقق يوسف علي بديوي عفا الله عنه :*


*في الحديث الذي جاء من حديث أبي هريرة وابن عمر وابن عباس وابي سعيد وزيد بن أسلم مرسلا – رضي اللع عنهم .*
*-       * *أما حديث ابي هريرة فله طريقان :*
*-       * *الأولى : عن دراج عن ابن حجيرة عن ابي هريرة : ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( سافروا تصحوا واغزوا تستغنوا ) .*
*أخرجه أحمد (2/380) : حدثنا قتيبة : حدثنا ابن لهيعة .*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( إسناد حسن ورجاله ثقات على ما عرفت من استقامة حديث دراج عن ابن حجيرة . وابن لهيعة وان كان سيئ الحفظ فإنه صحيح الحديث في رواية العبادلة عنه وألحق بهم قتيبة هذا وهو ابن سعيد فقد قال : ( قال لي أحمد : أحاديثك عن ابن لهيعة صحاح ! فقلت : لانا كنا نكتب من كتاب ابن وهب ثم نسمعه من ابن لهيعة ) .*
*ذكره الذهبي رحمه الله في سير أعلام النبلاء (8/15) وهذه فائدة هامة يجب الانتباه لها .*
*-       * *والطريق الآخرى :عن زهير بن محمد ابي المنذر عن سهيل بن ابي صالح عن ابيه عنه به وزاد : ( وصوموا تصحوا )*
*أخرجه العقيلي في الضعفاء (2/92) وغيره بسند ضعيف كما في الضعيفة (253).*
*-       * *وقال رحمه الله :*
*(( ثم زدته بيانا وتحقيقا والرد على من حسنه من جهلة المعاصرين * برقم (5188) عفا الله عنهم ) .*
*-       * *أما حديث ابن عمر فقد كنت خرجته في الضعيفة برقم (255) قبل ان يتبين لي حسن إسناد ابن حجيرة وبخاصة فانه من رواية ستة من الحفاظ ثم وقفت على سابع وهو البيهقي رحمه الله في السنن (7/102) .*
*-       * *وجملة القول أن حديث ابي هريرة بطريقيه وبهذا الشاهد المرسل – يرتقي الى رتبة الصحيح إن شا الله ولعله جزم البيهقي رحمه اله بنسبته الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو تابع للإمام الشافعي رحمه الله في كتابه ( الأم ) (5/127) والله سبحانه وتعالى اعلم .*

*-       * *قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*

*الحديث الذ قال فيه الشيخ منكر في الضعيفة برقم (5188) وهو من طريق زهير بن محمد ابي المنذر عن سهيل بن ابي صالح عن ابيه عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أغزوا تغنموا وصوموا تصحوا وسافروا تستغنوا ) * 
*قال المنذري رحمه الله (2/60) : وتبعه الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع (3/179) : ( رواه الطبراني في الاوسط ورواته ثقات )*
*قال الالباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهو ما لايخفى على ما فيه من التساهل حين أطلقا التوثيق على رواته* *.*
*-       * * واغتر بهما المعلقون الثلاثة * على طبعتهم الجديدة على الكتاب (2/9/1431) فقالوا عفا الله عنهم : ( حسن قال الهيثمي ....)*
*-       * *وقال رحمه الله :*
*ولهم من مثل هذا التحسين بل التصحيح الارتجالي الشيئ الكثير وقد نبهت على كثيرا) اه  * 
*-       * *قلت : ومن اوهامهم واخطاءهم العلمية وجهلهم وعجزهم عن البحث عن تراجم الجرح والتعديل الى غير ذلك من السقط والتحريف والتصحيف – عفا الله عنهم – والمعصوم من عصمه الله : في الحديث الذي أخرجه البيهقي في السنن (5/75) وشعب الإيمان (3/449/4033)  وقد اورده المنذري في الترغيب (2/123/15) رواية عن البيهقي مشيرالى قوتها وقد اوردها الالباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب في الجزء الثاني (ص:28/1134) من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعا ( لولا ما مسه من أنجاس الجاهلية ما مسه ذو عاهة إلا شفي وما على الأرض شيئ من الجنة غيره )*

*قال الأباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وأما المعلقون الثلاثة * على ( الترغيب ) في طبعتهم الجديدة فقد ضعفوه (2/147/1722/2) ودون أن يبينوا السبب في مثله ولو بأوجز عبارة وذلك لجهلهم وعجزهم عن البحث والتدقيق عن الرجال ولا سيما إذا كانوا من غير رجال الستة كما هو الشأن في هذا الحديث ولقد كان يسعهم السكوت وان لا يتكلموا بغير علم وبخاصة في تضعيف أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحيحة . ولو انهم كانوا على شيئ من المعرفة بفن التصحيح والتضعيف لامكنهم ان يصححوه بشواهده ولا سيما ان بعضها مما قووه هم ! فالشطر الاول منه قد حسنوه مع ضعف اسنادها تقليدا منهم للحافظ المنذري رحمه الله  وهي منكرة مع ضعف اسنادها ) اه* 
*-       * *قلت : وهناك العديد من الامثلة التي بينت جهلهم بها الفن الذي كان على اقل احواله ان يكونوا مقلدين بلا تصحيح ولا تضعيف – عفا الله عنهم –* 
*-       * *وقال الالباني رحمه الله بحديث رقم (3356) :*
*واغتر بقوله ( رجاله رجال الصحيح ) المعلقون الثلاثة * على طبعتهم الجديدة لكتاب الترغيب فصححوه (2/215/1868) وهذا من جهلهم بهذا العلم فانه لا تلازم بين الصحة وبين  هذا القول لاحتمال ان يكون فيه علة قادحة في صحته كالانقطاع والتدليس وغير ذلك كما هو الشأن في الحديث رقم (3356) . والله اعلم* 
*قلت : ولذا نذكرهم بقول الإمام الحافظ مسلم  رحمه الله في مقدمة الصحيح ( ص:6) :* 
*وبعد –يرحمك الله– فلولا الذي رأينا من سوء صنيع كثير ممن نصّب نفسه محدّثاً فيما**يلزمهم من طرح الأحاديث الضعيفة والروايات المنكرة، وتركهم الاقتصار على الأحاديث**الصحيحة المشهورة مما نقله الثقات المعروفون بالصدق والأمانة، بعد معرفتهم وإقرارهم**بألسنتهم أن كثيراً مما يقذفون به إلى الأغبياء من الناس هو مستنكَر ومنقول عن قوم**غير مرضيين ممن ذمّ الرواية عنهم أئمة الحديث؛ مثل مالك وشعبة ويحي بن سعيد القطان**وغيرهم؛ لما سهل علينا الانتصاب لما سألت من التمييز والتحصيل، ولكن من أجل ما**أعلمناك من نشر القوم الأخبار المنكرة بالأسانيد الضعاف**المجهولة، وقذفهم بها إلى**العوام الذين لا يعرفون عيوبها؛ خَفَّ على قلوبنا إجابتك إلى ما سألت*
*-       * *وقد قال الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه على الترغيب* 
*(**ومما سبق يتبين تقصير جماهير المؤلفين فضلاً عن الخطباء**والوعّاظ والمدرِّسين في مجال رواية الأحاديث عن النبي**صلى الله عليه وسلم**، فإنهم جميعاً**يروون منها ما هبّ ودبّ، دون ما تقوى من الله أو تأدّب مع رسول الله، الذي حذّرهم** –**رأفة بهم– عن مثل صنيعهم هذا، خشية أن يكون أحدهم من الكاذبين فيتبوأ مقعده من**النار. وفي ذلك برهان واضح على أن الذين يستحقّون ذلك الاسم الرفيع (العالم) قليلون**جداً على مرّ العصور، وكلما تأخّر الزمان قلّ عددهم حتى صار الأمر كما**قيل**:*
*وكانوا إذا عُدّوا قليلاً فصاروا اليوم**أقلّ من القليل** ) .*
*-       * *وهناك اوهام وقعت للحافظ االمنذري رحمه الله لعلها كما قال الحافظ الناجي الدمشقي رحمه الله* *:** ضيق وقته وترادف همومه وإشتغال باله وغيبته كتبه رحمه الله ) .*
*-       * *قال الالباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *ولا بـد لـي هـنا من الإشـارة بأنـني اسـتفدت التنبـيه على**الكـثير من هـذه الأوهـام المشـار إليـها آنـفاً وغيـرها من كتـاب الحـافظ العـلامة**الشـيخ إبراهيم النـاجي الحلـبـي الدمشـقي رحـمه الله، الذي سـمّاه في مقـدمته**إيـاه بــ** (**عُجـالة الإمـلاء المتيـسّـرة مـن التـذنـيـب عـلـى ما وقـع للحـافـظ**المـنـذري**
**
**من الوهم وغيره في كتابه "الترغيب والترهيب**"..)**، وهو –لعمر الله– كتاب هامّ جداً، دلّ على أن مؤلفه رحمه الله كان**على ثروة عظيمة من العلم، وجانب كبير من دقّة الفهم، جاء فيه بالعَجب العُجاب،**طرَّزه بفوائد كثيرة تسرّ ذوي الألباب، قلما توجد في كتاب، وقد قال هو نفسه فيه،**وصاحب البيت أدرى بما فيه**:**
**(**فهذه نكت قليلة، لكنها**مهمة جليلة، لم أُسبق إليها، ولا رأيت من تنبّه لها ولا نبَّه عليها، جعلتها**كالتذنيب، على ما وقع للإمام العلامة الحافظ الكبير زكي الدين المنذري رضي الله عنه**من الوهم والايهام، في كتابه الشهير المتداول**...*
*-       * *والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الشيخ علاء الدين علي المتقي الهندي رحمه الله :*



*في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (13/36/82) من طريق هشام بن عمار قال : ثنا بقية بن الوليد : ثنا خالد بن حميد المهري قال : ثنا حميد بن هانئ الخولاني عن أبي عبد الرحمن عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليأتين على الناس زمان قلوبهم قلوب الأعاجم حب الدنيا سنتهم سنة الأعراب ما أتاهم من رزق جعلوه في الحيوان يرون  الجهاد ضررا والزكاة مغرما )*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح غير خالد بن حميد المهري , قال ابو حاتم فيه : ( لا بأس به )* 
*ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (8/221) :*
*( وبقية إنما يخشى منه التدليس وقد صرح بالتحديث كما ترى وقد خفي هذا الهيثمي)*
* فقال الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع (3/65) :*
* ( رواه الطبراني في الكبير وفيه بقية بن الوليد وهو ثقة ولكنه مدلس وبقية رجاله موثقون ) !*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( وقد خولف خالد بن حميد في إسناده فقال ابن لهيعة : حدثني حميد هانئ عن شفي عن عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعا .*
*فجعل شفيا مكان : أبي عبد الرحمن – وهو عبد الله بن يزيد المعافري – وكلاهما ثقة .*

*-       * *وقد خالفه سعيد بن أبي أيوب في رفعه فقال : حدثني ابن هانئ : حدثني شفي عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما .......قوله بهذا .*
*رواه ابو يعلى في ( المسند الكبير ) والحارث كما في ( المطالب العالية المسندة ) ( ق101/2) .*
*-       * *وسعيد بن أبي أيوب ثقة ثبت كما قال الحافظ رحمه الله فهو احفظ من ابن لهيعة ومن خالد بن حميد فإن لم يكن هذا حفظ اسناده بذكر ابي عبد الرحمن فيه فذكر شفي مكانه أصح لما عرفت من ثقة سعيد بن أبي أيوب ولا سيما وقد تابعه ابن لهيعة وأما ايقاف سعيد إياه لا يضر لانه في حكم المرفوع كما لا يخفى وهو من أعلام صدقه ونبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن ما فيه من الغيب قد تحقق في هذا الزمان .*


*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * (( تنبيه )) :
لقد جاء هذا الحديث في ( كنز العمال )- للشيخ المتقي الهندي * رحمه الله - (6322) من رواية الطبراني عن ابن عمر . والصواب ( ابن عمرو ) كما في الحديث .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
له ترجمة موجزة في الأعلام للزركلي أنقلها لك
 : 
علي المتقي (888 - 975 ه = 1483 - 1567 م) علي بن عبد الملك حسام الدين ابن قاضي خان القادري الشاذلي الهندي ثم المدني فالمكي، علاء الدين الشهير بالمتقي: فقيه، من علماء الحديث.
أصله من جونفور، ومولده في برهانفور (من بلاد الدكن، بالهند) علت مكانته عند السلطان محمود صاحب كجرات.
وسكن المدينة ، ثم أقام بمكة مدة طويلة، وتوفي بها.
له مؤلفات في الحديث وغيره، منها " كنز العمال في سنن الاقوال والافعال - ط " ثمانية أجزاء، و " مختصر كنز العمال - ط " و " منهج العمال في سنن الاقوال - خ " في الرباط (د 255) و " المواهب العلية في الجمع بين الحكم القرآنية والحديثية - خ " و " جوامع الكلم في الواعظ والحكم - خ " 
قال العيدروسي: مؤلفاته نحو مئة مابين كبير صغير.
وأفرد الفاكهي - عبد القادر بن أحمد - مناقبه في تأليف سماه " القول النقي في مناقب المتقي " وقال صديق حسن خان: وقفت على تواليفه فوجدتها نافعة ممتعة.
وللشيخ عبد الوهاب يالمتقي كتاب " إتحاف التقي، في فضل الشيخ علي المتقي " ولعبد القادر بن أحمد الفاكثي " القول النقي، في فضل الشيخ علي المتقي " ولعبد القادر بن أحمد الفاكهي " القول النقي في مناقب المتقي " كلاهما في سيرته

نبذة مختصرة عن كتابه رحمه الله:
وكتاب كنز العمال  للمتقي الهندي رحمه الله :
-يقول رحمه الله في مقدمته :لما رأيت كتابي الجامع الصغير وزوائده تأليفي شيخ الاسلام جلال الدين السيوطي عاملة الله بلطفه ملخصا من قسم الاقوال من جامعة الكبير ، وهو مرتب على الحروف. 
جمعت بينها مبوبا ذلك على الابواب الفقيه مسميا الجمع المذكور - منهج العمال في سنن الاقوال
ثم عن لي أن أبواب ما بقى من قسم الأقوال فنجز بحمدالله وسميته (الامال لمنهج العمال) 
ثم مزجت بين هذين التأليفين كتابا بعد كتاب وبابا بعد باب وفصلا بعد فصل مميزا أحاديث الاكمال من منهج العمال ومقصودي من هذا التمييز أن المؤلف رحمه الله ذكر أن الاحاديث التى في الجامع الصغير وزوائده أصح وأخصر وابعد من التكرار كما يعلم من ديباجة الجامع الصغير فصارا كتابا سميته (غاية العمال) في سنن الاقوال 
ثم عن لي أن أبوب قسم الافعال أيضا فبوبته على المنهاج المذكور 
وجمعت بين أحاديث الاقوال والافعال 
وأذكر أولا أحاديث منهج العمال ثم أذكر أحاديث الاكمال ثم قسم الافعال كتابا بعد كتاب 
فصار ذلك كتابا واحدا مميزا فيه ما سبق بحيث أن من أراد تحصيل قسم الاقوال أو الافعال منفردا أو تحصيلهما مجتمعين امكنه ذلك
وسميته (كنز العمال في سنن الاقوال والافعال) 
فمن ظفر بهذا التأليف فقد ظفر بجمع الجوامع مبوبا مع أحاديث كثيرة ليست في جمع الجوامع، لان المؤلف رحمه الله زاد في الجامع الصغير وذيله أحاديث لم تكن في جمع الجوامع 
وها أنا أذكر ديباجة المؤلف رحمه الله من الجامع الصغير وذيله ومن الجامع الكبير حتى لا أكون تاركا ولا ألفاظه إن شاء الله تعالى .
*-       * *كتاب كنز العمال ، ما هو إلا ترتيب للجامع الكبير والصغير وزوائده على مثال ترتيب**جامع الأصول لابن الأثير** .
**فالكتاب لنشر الحديث ، لكنه لم يميز الصحيح من الضعيف** .
**ولكن مؤلفه صنع شيئاً رآه حسناً ، فإن العلامة السيوطي اشترط أن يصون الجامع**الصغير من الأحاديث الموضوعة ، فكان المتقي يثدم أحاديث الجامع الصغير ، ثم يثني**ببقية الأحاديث القولية من الجامع الكبير ، ثم يذكر الأحاديث الفعلية** ,*
*-       * *كنز العمال ليس للمتقي الهندي منه إلا ترتيب الأحاديث وإلا فالعزو والتعليقات التي**في آخر الأحاديث هي بلفظها لصاحب الكتاب الأصل "الجامع الكبير" الحافظ السيوطي رحمه**الله** تعالى . وقد اشار المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في الأنوار الكاشفة كما ذكر الشيخ .*
*-       * *وبه الكثير من الراويات الضعيفة والمنكرة والموضوعة .والله أعلم .*
*-       * *والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم ابو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

- وهم مختار أحمد الندوي رحمه الله :

- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :





في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه (3809) وأحمد (4/271

والطبراني في الدعاء (3/1566/1693) وابو نعيم في 

الحلية (4/269) والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات (ص:137)

من طريق يحيى بن سعيد عن موسى بن أبي عيسى الطحان 

عن عون بن عبد الله عن أبيه – أو عن أخيه – عن النعمان 

بن بشير قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن مما 

تذكرون من جلال الله : التسبيح والتهليل والتحميد ينعطفن 

حول العرش لهن دوي كدوي النحل تذكر بصاحبها أما يحب 

أحدكم ان يكون له – أو لا يزال له – من يذكر به )


- قال البوصيري رحمه الله في مصباح الزجاجة (4/132): 

( وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات واخو عون اسمه عبيد الله بن عبد الله ابن عتبة )

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة : ثقة فقيه ثبت من رجال الشيخين واخوه عون ثقة من رجال مسلم ولذلك فالشك فيها لا يضر لانه لا يعدو أحد الثقتين )

- وقع عند ابن ماجه ( موسى بن أبي عيسى ) والصواب ( موسى أبي عيسى الطحان ) .

- وقع في المسند للشيباني : ( أبي عيسى موسى الصغير )

- وقع في الدعاء للطبراني: ( أبي عيسى موسى الصغير ).

- الظاهر ان ّكر أداة النسبة : ( ابن ) في سنن ابن ماجه خطأ من الناسخ او الطابع والصواب بحذف النسبة ( ابن ) .

- ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ترجمة ( موسى بن ابي عيسى الطحان ) :

- روى عن: عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة 

- وروى عنه : يحيى بن سعيد 

- وكذلك ذكر الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ترجمته ومثله في ترجمة ( موسى الصغير ) 

- ( موسى الصغير الذي يروي عنه ابو معاوية : هو موسى بن مسلم وهو موسى الطحان وهو موسى الصغير )

- يؤيد بعض ما تقدم رواية أخرى لاحمد قال (4/268) : ثنا ابن نمير : ثنا موسى – يعني :ابن مسلم الطحان – عن عون بن عبد الله عن أبيه – او عن أخيه – به .

وبهذا الإسناد أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في المصنف (10/289/9464) إلا انه لم يذكر ( الطحان ) ومن طريقه رواه الطبراني في ( الدعاء ) لكن وقع فيه : ( موسى الجهني 

- وهذا وجه آخر من الخلاف فإن موسى الجهني : هو ابن عبد الله ويقال : ابن عبد الرحمن أبو سلمة ويقال : ابو عبد الله الكوفي فهو غير موسى الصغير ومع ذلك قد ذكروا أنه روى عن عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة وعنه يحيى بن سعيد !

وأخرجه ابو نعيم في الحلية (4/269) من طريق ابن ابي شيبة وأحمد وغيرهما عن يحيى بن سعيد وعبد الله بن نمير قالا : عن موسى بن مسلم به . وقال ( غريب من حديث عون تفرد به عنه موسى وهو ابو عيسى موسى بن مسلم الطحان يعرف ب( الصغير ) .
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
رواية الطبراني أنه ( موسى الجهني ) شاذ لمخالفته لما في ( المصنف ) ولرواية أبي نعيم هذه عنه وكذا رواية أحمد . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .

- وثمة خلاف أشد ترتب عليه تضعيف الحديث فأخرجه الحاكم (1/500) : حدثنا علي بن حمشاذ العدل : ثنا محمد بن عيسى بن السكن : ثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير : ثنا أبي : ثنا موسى بن سالم عن عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن أبيه به .
- قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( صحيح الإسناد ))!
- ورده الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله :
(( قلت : موسى بن سالم , قال أبو حاتم : منكر الحديث )) !
- نقله ابن الملقن في مختصره (1/387) وأقره كما هو عادته !
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وفيه خطآن في نقدي :احدهما من الحاكم والاخر من الذهبي 
أما الاول : فهو مخالفته الروايات المتقدمة في تسمية لوالد موسى ب ( سالم ) وبخاصة منها رواية ابن نمير .فإن الحاكم رواه من طريقه كما رأيت وانما جزمت بنسبة الخطأ إليه لان من فوقه كلهم ثقات فشيخه ( علي بن حمشاذ العدل ) ثقة حافظ مترجم له في سير اعلام النبلاء (15/398) و ( محمد بن عيسى بن السكن ) ثقة كما قال الخطيب البغدادي في التاريخ (12/401) و ( محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ) ثقة حافظ ايضا من احفظ الناس لحديث ابيه ( عبد الله ) يضاف الى ذلك كثرة الاخطاء الواقعة في مستدركه رحمه الله كما هو معروف عند العلماء فتعصيب الخطأ به هو المتعين .
قلت : فالوهم من الحاكم ابو عبد الله في تسمية لوالد موسى ب( سالم ) فهو كما رأيت قد تفرد به والله اعلم ومخالفة لجل الروايات التي وردت في تسمية والد ( موسى ) .

- الآخر فخطؤه من وجهين :

نسب الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله الى أبي حاتم ما ليس في كتاب 

ابنه ( الجرح والتعديل ) إلا أن يكون أخذه من كتاب آخر له مثل ( العلل ) لكن هذا بعيد لان الحافظ لما حكى عنه في ( اللسان ) نقله المذكور عن ابي حاتم تعقبه بقوله : ( وقد انكر البرزالي على الذهبي هذا النقل عن ابي حاتم وقال : إن الذي في كتاب ابن ابي حاتم عن ابيه : صالح الحديث ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- وهذا الي ذكره عن ابيه في ترجمته في ترجمة ( موسى بن سالم ابو جهضم ) وزاد بعد قوله : ( صالح الحديث ) ( صدوق وقد ذكرها الذهبي في الميزان عقب الترجمة الاولى وذكر فيها قول ابي حاتم ( صدوق ) وسمى جماعة وثقوه فهو يفرق بين الترجمتين .
- ولو كما قيل سلمنا بصحة التفريق فلا يصح رد تصحيح الحاكم ب ( موسى بن سالم )الذي ضعفه ابو حاتم لاحتمال 
- ان يكون سميه الذي وثقه ابو حاتم والدليل اذا طرقه الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال . فكيف وليس لاحد هما علاقة بهذا الحديث ؟ وانما هو ( موسى بن مسلم الطحان ) الثقة . كما في كل الطرق المتقدمة .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :

- وهم الحاكم في أسم أبيه ثم وهم الذهبي على وهمه فضعف الحديث وهو صحيح 

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- وأغتر به من لاعلم عنده ( كالمعلقين الثلاثة ) * على طبعتهم الجديدة لكتاب الترغيب للحافظ المنذري رحمه الله فزعموا في تعليقهم عليه (2/417/2312 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/417/2312      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) أنه حسن بشواهده وهذا كذب فإنه لا شاهد – بله شواهد – بلفظه بل هو غريب كما تقدم على ابي نعيم ثم نقلوا تعقب الذهبي ورده لتصحيح الحاكم وأقروه !!

- قلت : وقد ذكرت الكثير من اوهامهم في غير ما مناسبة 

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

(( ومن اوهام محقق* ( مصنف ابن أبي شيبة ) أنه مع تصريحه بأن اصله كان فيه ( موسى بن مسلم ) جعله : ( موسى بن سالم ) وطبعه هكذا وصرح في التعليق بأنه نقله من ( المستدرك ) ! ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض . والله المستعان .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

- نبذة مختصرة من الجمعية العلمية للسنة وعلومها عن المصنف ومؤلفه ومنهجه رحمه الله :

(هو الإمام عبد الله بن محمد بن إبراهيم - أبي شيبة - بن عثمان بن خُواسْتي الكوفي، يكنى بأبي بكر بلا خلاف بين أهل التراجم، واشتهر بابن أبي شيبة، العبسي، مولاهم، قال السمعاني: ".. عبس بطن من غطفان" ثم عد بعض المنتسبين إليها ومنهم جد المؤلف وأسرته.

ولادته:

نص ابن زَبْر في تاريخ مولد العلماء ووفياتهم[1]، والخطيب في تاريخ بغداد[2] على أن ابن أبي شيبة ولد سنة 159هـ.

أسرته:

هو سليل عائلة علمية شهيرة كما نبه على ذلك جل من ترجم له، قال عنه الذهبي [3]: ".. أخو الحافظ عثمان بن أبي شيبة، والقاسم بن أبي شيبة الضعيف. فالحافظ إبراهيم بن أبي بكر هو ولده، والحافظ أبو جعفر محمد بن عثمان هو ابن أخيه، فهم بيت علم، وأبو بكر أجلهم.. قال يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحِمَّاني: أولاد ابن أبي شيبة من أهل العلم، كانوا يزاحموننا عند كل محدث.

طلبه للعلم ورحلاته وشيوخه وتلاميذه:

ابن أبي شيبة كوفي المولد والمنشأ والوفاة لذا فقد أخذ عن أكثر مشايخ الكوفة وحفظ ما عندهم، ثم أنه لم يكتف بأخذ العلم عن أهل الكوفة بل رحل إلى البصرة وبغداد - وهذه مواطن العلم والعلماء في العراق آنذاك- ، ثم رحل إلى الحجاز وغيرها كما قال الذهبي: .. وخلق كثير بالعراق والحجاز وغير ذلك.

وقد طلب العلم في وقت مبكر كما قال الذهبي : "طلب أبو بكر العلم وهو صبي، وأكبر شيخ له هو شريك بن عبد الله القاضي، سمع منه، ومن أبي الأحوص سلام بن سليم، وعبد السلام بن حرب، وعبد الله بن المبارك، وجرير بن عبد الحميد، وأبي خالد الأحمر، وسفيان بن عيينة.. وخلق كثير بالعراق والحجاز وغير ذلك.

وحدث عنه: الشيخان، وأبو داود، وابن ماجه، وروى النسائي عن أصحابه، ولا شيء له في " جامع أبي عيسى ". وروى عنه أيضا: محمد بن سعد الكاتب، ومحمد بن يحيى، وأحمد ابن حنبل، وأبو زرعة، وأبو بكر بن أبي عاصم...وأبو حاتم الرازي.

قلت: وهو من أقران أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين وعلي بن المديني سناً وعلماً. 

عقيدته:

يعتبر ابن أبي شيبة من أهل السنة والجماعة، بل من أئمتهم، ويدل على ذلك ما يلي:

•1-كتبه التي ألفها، ومنها: أ- كتاب الإيمان المطبوع بتحقيق الشيخ الألباني، وموضوعه: مسألة الإيمان عند أهل السنة والجماعة، والرد على الخوارج والمرجئة.

ب-كتاب السنة ( نسبه إليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتوى الحموية في سياق ذكر الكتب التي تضمنت كلام السلف في الأسماء والصفات).

ج - كتاب الرد على أبي حنيفة ( وقد رد على هذا الكتاب متعصبو الحنفية في القديم والحديث)

د- كتاب العرش.

هـ- المصنف وهو أشهر وأهم كتبه؛ ففيه الكثير من الأبواب التي تدل على حسن اعتقاد مؤلفه.

•2-أن اللالكائي ذكره هو وأخاه عثمان ضمن أئمة أهل السنة الذين رُسِموا بالإمامة في السنة والدعوة والهداية إلى طريق الاستقامة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. [4] ، وقد نقل عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال: سمعت أبا بكر بن أبي شيبة وقال رجل من أصحابنا القرآن كلام الله وليس بمخلوق، فقال أبو بكر: من لم يقل هذا فهو ضال مضل مبتدع.

•3-أن ابن القيم أحال في نونيته على كتاب العرش لابن أبي شيبة، وعده من أئمة أهل الحديث.

•4-أن المتوكل أرسله وأخاه عثمان إلى بغداد ليحدثوا الناس بالأحاديث التي فيها الرد على المعتزلة والجهمية والأحاديث التي فيها إثبات الرؤية، فاجتمع على كل واحد منهما نحو من ثلاثين ألفاً[5].

حاله من حيث الجرح والتعديل:

اتفق علماء الحديث على ثقته وعدالته وحفظه وإتقانه. قال عنه العجلي (261هـ): ثقة. وقال أبو حاتم الرازي (227هـ): ثقة ، وقال ابن حبان (354هـ): " وكان متقناً حافظاً ديّناً، ممن كتب وجمع وصنّف وذاكر" وعده في الثقات. وقال الدارقطني (385هـ): حافظ ، وقال الذهبي (748هـ): الحافظ الكبير الحجة، وقال أيضاً الثبت عديم النظير، وقال ابن حجر(852هـ): ثقة حافظ، صاحب تصانيف. 

منزلته عند العلماء وثناؤهم عليه:

نظراً لكثرة كلمات الأئمة في الثناء على ابن أبي شيبة، فسأكتفي ببعض الأقوال التي نقلها الذهبي أو قالها في السير، فمما ذكره في ترجمته في السير: ".. الإمام العلم، سيد الحفاظ، وصاحب الكتب الكبار... وكان بحرا من بحور العلم، وبه يضرب المثل في قوة الحفظ... وقال عمرو بن علي الفلاس: ما رأيت أحدا أحفظ من أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة، قدم علينا مع علي بن المديني، فسرد للشيباني أربع مئة حديث حفظا، وقام. وقال الإمام أبو عبيد: انتهى الحديث إلى أربعة: فأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة أسردهم له، وأحمد بن حنبل أفقههم فيه، ويحيى بن معين أجمعهم له، وعلي بن المديني أعلمهم به... قال الحافظ أبو العباس بن عقدة: سمعت عبد الرحمن بن خراش يقول: سمعت أبا زرعة يقول: ما رأيت أحفظ من أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة فقلت: يا أبا زرعة، فأصحابنا البغداديون ؟ قال: دع أصحابك، فإنهم أصحاب مخاريق، ما رأيت أحفظ من أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة. قال الخطيب: كان أبو بكر متقنا حافظا، صنف " المسند" و " الأحكام" و " التفسير"، وحدث ببغداد هو وأخواه القاسم وعثمان..ثم ساق الذهبي بإسناده إلى أحمد بن محمد بن المربع قال: وسمعت أبا عبيد، يقول: ربانيو الحديث أربعة: فأعلمهم بالحلال والحرام أحمد بن حنبل، وأحسنهم سياقة للحديث وأداء علي بن المديني، وأحسنهم وضعا لكتاب أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، وأعلمهم بصحيح الحديث وسقيمه يحيى بن معين. وقال عنه الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ (2/432): " الحافظ عديم النظير، الثبت النِّحرير"

وقال عنه الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي:" الحافظ الثبت، العديم النظير"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /
بعض مؤلفاته:

•1- المصنف، وهو أهم كتبه وأشهرها على الإطلاق.

•2- المسند، وهو غير المصنف، قال الذهبي: " له كتابان كبيران نفيسان: المسند والمصنف ".

•3- التفسير. 4- التاريخ.

•5-الإيمان، المطبوع بتحقيق الشيخ الألباني.

•6-الأوائل. 7- ثواب القرآن.

•8-السنة، نسبه إليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

9- المغازي. 10- الفتن. 11- الفتوح. وغيرها من المؤلفات.

وفاته:

توفي - باتفاق من ترجم له - في المحرم عام 235هـ، إلا ما ذكره الخطيب عن ابن عرفة ووهَّمه في ذلك. قال الخطيب(10/71):" توفي وقت العشاء الآخرة، ليلة الخميس، لثمان مضت من المحرم، سنة خمس وثلاثين ومائتين" قال البخاري ومطين: مات أبو بكر في المحرم سنة خمس وثلاثين ومئتين.





2ً- الدراسة عن الكتاب:

تسمية الكتاب:

طبع باسم "المصنف في الأحاديث والآثار"

وهو باتفاق من ترجم لابن أبي شيبة يسمى" المصنف"، وهذا الذي ورد في كتب التراجم والتاريخ والمرويات، وهو المثبت على غلاف النسخ الخطية والنسخ المطبوعة له، ولكن جاء بعض الخلاف في هذا كما يأتي:

•1-سماه الخطيب البغدادي: " الأحكام". وتبعه على ذلك: الداودي، وإسماعيل باشا البغدادي، وعمر رضا كحالة، وبعض الباحثين المعاصرين ذكروه ولكن لم يجزموا بصحة نسبته إليه.

•2-وسماه ابن النديم: " السنن"، وتبعه على ذلك: الداودي، وإسماعيل باشا، وعمر كحالة! . وذكره له بعض الباحثين المعاصرين، ولكن لم يجزموا بثبوت نسبته إليه أيضاً.

قلت: وبعض الذين ذكروا " الأحكام" لم يذكروا" السنن"، والبعض ذكرهما أو أحدهما مع "المصنف"، وربما جمع أحدهم الكتب الثلاثة لابن أبي شيبة، كالداودي!.

أقول: الذي عليه المحققون من المؤرخين إثبات أحد هذه الكتب؛ إما: " المصنف: أو "الأحكام" أو "السنن"، وأما جمعها فوهم؛ فهذا الخطيب البغدادي- وحسبك به- لم يذكر سوى "الأحكام"، وهل يخفى عليه مثل " المصنف"؟!، وهذان الذهبي وابن عبد الهادي- وهما من هما- لما ساقا عبارة الخطيب في ذكر" الأحكام"؛ لم يثبتا من كتبه إلا " المصنف" ، بل إن الذهبي في كتبه الأخرى لم يثبت سواه أيضاً.

وقل مثل ذلك في صنيع ابن النديم؛ فإنه لما ذكر" السنن" لم يذكر " المصنف"، وإنما أخذ يذكر بعض كتب "المصنف".

قلت: ولعل مردّ ذلك الخلط عند بعضهم لأمرين:

الأول: أن ابن أبي شيبة لم يسم كتابه- على عادة المتقدمين- ولكنهم تعارفوا على أن هذا يطلق عليه "المصنف" فيما بعد.

الثاني: أو لأن المتقدمين من العلماء كانوا يسمون بعض الكتب بالمعنى، وربما اختلفوا في ذلك، ومن أمثلته:

•1-سنن الدارمي، ويقال:مسند الدارمي.

•2-سنن سعيد بن منصور، ويقال:مصنف سعيد بن منصور.

•3- المنتقى لقاسم بن أصبغ، ويقال له: المصنف.

•4-شرح معاني الآثار، للطحاوي، ويقال له: شرح المعاني، أو: معاني الآثار، أو: المصنف.

وغيرها من الأمثلة كثير.

أقول: وقد وقع ما ذكرته حقاً؛ فهذا ابن قدامة ينقل في " المغني" نصاً عن " المصنف"، ويقول: " أخرجه ابن شيبة في سننه". وتابعه على ذلك ابن أخيه صاحب" الشرح الكبير"؛ فقد نقل عبارة عمه بنصها، ولم يغير فيها شيئاً؛ مما يدل على أنه لا يريد سوى " المصنف".

فظهر بهذا التحرير أن اسم الكتاب المتعارف عليه عند العلماء: " المصنف" - وإن نازع بعضهم في ذلك -، وهو الثابت بالإسناد إل مؤلفه، وهو المدون على طرة النسخ القديمة له، وهو المعتمد في أكثر كتب التراجم والتواريخ ومرويات الكتب؛ مما يدل على أن النساخ والملَّاك والعلماء وطلبة العلم على مر العصور لم يرتضوا غير هذا العنوان. ثم أنه لم يثبت لنا أحد اطلاعه على هذه الكتب مع " المصنف" مما يدل على أنه المقصود ليس غير.

توثيق نسبة الكتاب إلى مؤلفه:

ثبوت نسبة هذا الكتاب لابن أبي شيبة - رحمه الله- ثابتة ثبوت الشمس، ومن الأدلة على ذلك:

1- جاء في طرة جميع نسخ الكتاب نسبة هذا الكتاب إليه، وربما زاد بعض النساخ تعريف المؤلف، وأنه شيخ المشايخ: البخاري ومسلم وأبي داود وغيرهم، وربما نقلوا ما يدل على مكانة الكتاب. 

2- ثبت بالأسانيد الكثيرة نسبة هذا الكتاب إليه. والأسانيد أنساب الكتب، كما قيل. 

3- نسبه إليه كل من ترجم له إما باسم: " المصنف"، أو " الأحكام"، أو" السنن". 

4- تخريج العلماء منه، ونسبة ذلك إلى ابن أبي شيبة، وحصر ذلك متعذِّر!.

5- عدم نفي أحد من العلماء نسبة هذا الكتاب إليه.

6- اشتهار هذا الكتاب بين العلماء، بهذه النسبة ( لابن أبي شيبة) حتى صار يقال له: " صاحب المصنف" تميزاً له عن باقي أبناء أبي شيبة!. 

ولقد ثبتت صحة نسبة هذا الكتاب إلى مؤلفه من خلال عدة عوامل؛ من أهمها:

1- نص على نسبته للمؤلف أصحاب كتب الفهارس؛ مثل:

أ. حاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون (2711).

ب. الكتاني في الرسالة المستطرفة (ص:40).

ج. سزكين في تاريخ التراث العربي(196).

2- كما نص الحافظ الذهبي على نسبة هذا الكتاب إلى المؤلف في تذكرة الحفاظ (3/1059) والسير(11/122).

•3-وقد نقل عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في عدة مواضع من فتح الباري؛ منها:

(1 و583 و585) و (262 و551) و (383 و127 و156 و203 و254 و406) و (666) و (8) و (1063) و(11)، كما نقل عنه في التلخيص الحبير (1) و(2) و(380 و201).





موضوع الكتاب:

موضوع مصنف ابن أبي شيبة كسائر المصنفات: الآثار الموقوفة على الصحابة، أو المقطوعة على التابعين ومن بعدهم من الفقهاء، ورواية ذلك بالأسانيد، وموضوع أغلب هذه الآثار الواردة هو الفقه والأحكام. وفيه بعض الأبواب المتعلقة بالعقيدة، والهدي النبوي، والرقائق، والتاريخ، والفضائل، والردود. مع ترتيب هذه النصوص على الأبواب والكتب، وتحلية كل باب بحديث مرفوع أو عدة أحاديث، ولا يستقصي في جميع الآثار.

وتتفق هذه النصوص في أنها من الأحكام؛ لذا فلربما ساق في بعض الأبواب اختلاف السلف في تفاسير بعض آيات الأحكام. وأما جمع كل ما ورد عنهم في التفسير فله كتب أخرى.

وأما ما ورد عن السلف في غير الأحكام؛ فالأصل أن" المصنف" لا يورد شيئاً منه كالزهد والتاريخ والفضائل والفتن والأوائل ونحوها، ولكن " مصنف ابن أبي شيبة" طرأت عليه اجتهادات كثيرة- لعلها- من تلاميذ ابن أبي شيبة أو من النساخ حتى غدا بهذه الصورة التي وصلنا بها، والحق أن هذه الموضوعات ليست من اختصاص "المصنف" في شيء ، إنما هي مستقلة، كما هو معروف.

منزلة المصنف بين كتب السنة وثناء العلماء عليه:

قال الرامهرمزي في المحدث الفاصل (ص614): "وتفرد بالكوفة أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة بتكثير الأبواب وجودة الترتيب وحسن التأليف"

قال ابن شاكر الكتبي (ت 764هـ ) مثنياً على ابن سيد الناس: " وكان عنده كتب كبار، وأمهات جيدة، منها "مصنف ابن أبي شيبة" ومسنده..".

فعد اقتناء ابن سيد الناس نسخة من مصنف ابن أبي شيبة من مناقبه!، وأثنى على النسخة بأنها جيدة.

وما أورده ابن السبكي (ت 771 ) في" طبقات الشافعية الكبرى" في ترجمة القفال الشاشي، لما أراد أن يرد عليه في إحدى المسائل، قال: "...ولما رأيت فحص القفال عن أقاويل السلف في هذه المسألة، فكشفت أوعب الكتب لأقاويلهم، وهو "مصنف ابن أبي شيبة"؛ فوجدته قال:...".

فانظر كيف صرح بأنه أوعب الكتب الجامعة لأقاويل السلف! واكتفى بالنظر فيه دون غيره. أفلا يدل على تعظيمهم وإجلالهم له؟!.

وقال ابن كثير (ت 774 ) " صاحب المصنف" الذي لم يصنف أحد مثله قطّ، لا قبله ولا بعده".

فأثنى على الكتاب بما لا مزيد عليه، وعرّف مؤلفه به، ونحو ذلك فعل الخزرجي( ت 923)؛ حيث قال في ترجمة ابن أبي شيبة:" أحد الأعلام وصاحب" المصنف" !. وكذلك الداودي( ت 945 )حيث قال:" صاحب المسند"، و"المصنف" .

وأما السخاوي( ت 902 ) فإنه أوصى طالب الحديث بجملة وصايا، ومنها: أن يعتني بالكتب المبوبة ويسمعها؛ لأن الحاجة تدعو إليها، وذكر من هذه الكتب: "مصنف ابن أبي شيبة".

قلت: مراده- رحمه الله- بالحاجة: معرفة الحلال والحرام، وتفسير آيات وأحاديث الأحكام، وهذا لا يتأتى دون الاستهداء بنور الوحيين وفيضهما اللذين عما في صدور سلف هذه الأمة.

والسيوطي (ت 911 )جعل "المصنف" في رأس الكتب التي هي من مظانّ الموقوف والمقطوع.

وقال حاجي خليفة (ت 1067 ):".. وهو كتاب كبير جداً، جمع فيه فتاوى التابعين وأقول الصحابة، وأحاديث الرسول rعلى طريقة المحدثين بالأسانيد، مرتباً على ترتيب الفقه...". ونحوه قال الكتاني(1345).

وأما التهانوي ( ت 1394 ) فإنه ذكر "المصنف" في الكتب التي يعتمد عليها في تخريج الآثار، خاصة عن إبراهيم النخعي.

منهج ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه:

•1-رتب المؤلف هذا الكتاب على الكتب الفقهية، وأدرج تحت كل كتاب منها عدداً من الأبواب، وتحت كل باب عدداً من النصوص، ولم يلتزم ترتيب الأحاديث والآثار في الباب الواحد، بل تارة يفتتح الباب بحديث أو أحاديث مرفوعة، ثم يسوق ما حفظه عن الصحابة ثم التابعين حسب أقدميتهم وهكذا. وتارة يبدأ بآثار التابعين ثم الصحابة ثم يختم الباب بحديث أو أحاديث مرفوعة. وتارة يخلط بين الأقوال من غير مراعاة لزمن القائل.

•2-يحرص المؤلف إلى حد كبير على حشد ما يجد من النصوص التي تطابق الترجمة الموضوعة للباب، بصرف النظر عن صحة هذه النصوص أو ضعفها، إلا إذا كانت ظاهرة الوضع.



•3-أكثر المؤلف من التبويب، حتى أنه قد يفرد باباً لكل قول في المسألة، مثاله: قوله في الطهارة: "من كان يرى المسح على العمامة"، ثم بعده: "من كان لا يرى المسح عليها ويمسح على رأسه"[6]

وقوله في الصلاة: " التسليم في السجدة إذا قرأها الرجل" وبعده: "من كان لا يسلم من السجدة"[7] ، وغير ذلك من الأمثلة. حتى بلغت الأبواب عنده عدداً كبيراً جداً: (5494) باباً. ولا ريب أن هذا دليل على فقهه وعلمه، كما قالوا في البخاري: فقه البخاري في تراجمه. ولكن ابن أبي شيبة غير دقيق في ترتيب الأبواب داخل الكتاب، فالسمة العامة للكتاب أنه مبعثر الأبواب، وفيه أبواب كثيرة قد لا توجد في مظنتها، فقد أورد أبواباً من الطهارة في الصلاة، وأبواباً من الصيام في الصلاة.. ولعل ذلك راجع إلى أنه لم يُنقّح الكتاب ويرتبه، وإنما كان يمليه إملاءً.

•4-غالباً ما يذكر عنوان الباب دون كلمة باب، وربما قال: في كذا.. أو: ما جاء في كذا .. ونحو

ذلك. وقد يجمع بين كلمة ( باب) وعنوان الباب، وهذا قليل، وهو محصور في (25موضعاً) من الكتاب كله، كما أفادت الباحثة عيشة في أطروحتها عن منهج ابن أبي شيبة. وفي ثلاثة مواضع فقط من الكتاب عنْوَن بكلمة باب فحسب دون ترجمة. [8] وقد استعمل هذه الطريقة كثيراً الإمام البخاري في صحيحه. وربما ترجم للباب بالآية التي عليها مدار المسألة، مثاله: قوله في كتاب الطهارة: "قوله: ] أو لامستم النساء["[9] ، وقوله في كتاب الصلاة: " في قوله تعالى:]أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس[" ، وغير ذلك. وربما كانت ترجمته للباب مقتبسة من الحديث الوارد فيه، مثاله: قوله في كتاب الصلاة:" صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم"[10]، وقوله في كتاب الصيد:" الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه كلب"[11]. وربما ترجم للباب بصيغة الاستفهام، مثاله: في كتاب الطهارة: "في الوضوء كم هو مرة ؟"[12]. وغير ذلك من أنواع التراجم.

•5-تظهر دقة المؤلف في نقل الإسناد فيما يلي:

•أ*- يفصل المؤلف بين صيغ الأداء بين الراوي وشيخه، مثاله: قوله[13]: "حدثنا أبو معاوية وابن نمير عن الأعمش عن المنهال عن زاذان عن البراء قال..." ثم قال في آخره: " إلا أن ابن نمير قال: حدثنا الأعمش قال حدثنا المنهال" ، وقوله [14]: "حدثنا وكيع وأبو معاوية عن الأعمش قال سمعت مجاهداً يحدث عن طاوس عن ابن عباس.." ثم قال في آخره: "ولم يقل أبو معاوية: سمعت مجاهداً ".

•أ*- التنبيه على الزيادة والنقص في السند من قبل الرواة، ومن أمثلته: قوله[15]: "حدثنا أبو معاوية ووكيع عن الأعمش عن ثمامة بن عقبة المحملي عن الحارث بن سويد قال: قال عبد الله .." ثم قال في آخره: " إلا أن أبا معاوية زاد فيه: قال الأعمش: فذكرته لإبراهيم، فحدّث عن عبد الله بمثله وزاد فيه: من شر الجن والإنس ".

•ب*- التنبيه على من رفع الحديث ومن وقفه، ومثاله: قوله في كتاب الفتن[16]: "حدثنا عبد الأعلى وعبيدة بن حميد عن داود عن أبي عثمان عن سعد - رفعه عبيدة ولم يرفعه عبد الأعلى - قال: .."

•ت*- التنبيه على الشك في الرواية، ومثاله: قوله في (2/495): "حدثنا هشيم عن العلاء بن زياد

عن الحسن أو غيره - الشك مني - أن أصحاب رسول الله r .."

•ث*- يستعمل صيغ رفع الحديث ووفقه: "رفعه"، " يبلغ به" ، "رواية " وكلٌ له أمثلة.

•6-ربما روى الحديث بالمعنى؛ ومن أدلة ذلك: أ- اختصاره المتن في موضع بعد أن رواه مطولاً في موضع سابق، أو العكس. ب- إحالته في المتن على ما قبله بقوله: "بمثله" أو " بنحوه". ت- جمعه بين عدة آثار في متن واحد يناسبها جميعاً. ث- أنه يختصر المتن ويبقي العبارة الدالة على الحكم فقط، مثل أن يقول: عن فلان أنه قال لا بأس به. ج- تقطيعه للمتون حسب الأبواب. ولكل من ذلك أمثلة يطول ذكرها.

•7-ربما بين المؤلف المقصود من المتن وأشار إلى معناه، مثال ذلك: لما أورد أثر ابن عمر: " أيها الناس إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائباً " قال: يعني في رفع الصوت بالدعاء. (2/488).

•8-وقد أكثر من شرح غريب الألفاظ، ومن أمثلته: قوله في (1/109): "... عن أبي الدرداء ... نعم البيت الحمام، يُذهب الصِّنة - يعني: الوسخ - ويُذكّر النار". وقوله في (2/396): "... عن ابن عباس قال: دعاني عمر لأتغدّى عنده - قال أبو بكر: يعني: السحور في رمضان - .." 

عدد الأحاديث والآثار التي في الكتاب وكتبه وأبوابه:

عدد الكتب التي في المصنف (39) كتاباً، وقد بدأ هذه الكتب بـ " كتاب الطهارة " وختمها بـ " كتاب الجمل وصفين والخوارج ". وعدد أبوابه: (5494) باباً

وبلغت نصوص الكتاب في جملتها (38940) نصًا مسندًا - بحسب طبعة الرشد 1425هـ -. أما بحسب دراسة الباحثة عيشة المشعبي فعدد النصوص (36224) نصاً مسنداً؛ منها ما هو مرفوع، وعددها (7915) حديثاً، ومنها ما هو موقوف، وعددها (11050) أثراً، ومنها المقطوع، وعددها (17259) أثراً.

ميزات مصنف ابن أبي شيبة:

•1-يعد هذا الكتاب أصلًا من الأصول التي يرجع إليها ويعول عليها في معرفة الأحاديث والآثار؛ لسعة ما يحتوي عليه مع تقدم مؤلفه ـ رحمه الله ـ في الزمن، ورفعة مكانته في هذا العلم. وقد جمع هذا الكتاب عدداً كبيراً من الآثار المروية عن الصحابة والتابعين في الأحكام الشرعية وغيرها.

•2-أن هذه الآثار في المصنف مروية بالأسانيد الموصولة ما عدا مواضع يسيرة. بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الأسانيد عالية في الجملة.

•3-أنه ليس فيه من آراء المؤلف أو آراء شيوخه إلا القليل، وفيه الشيء الكثير من آراء من فوق شيوخ المؤلف.

•4-أن الكتاب محشوٌ بتفسير آيات الأحكام عن السلف.

•5-كثرة الأحاديث الصحيحة فيه بالنسبة إلى جميع ما روى في الكتاب.

•6-كثرة الأبواب فيه ودقته في ترجمتها، وهذا دليل فقهه - كما تقدم في الحديث عن منهجه-.

•7-عنايته بالمتابعات والشواهد، والتنبيه على الفروق بين المتون.

•8-لا يكرر الأثر في الكتاب - غالباً - إلا لزيادة فائدة في متنه أو إسناده.

•9-تقطيعه المتون حسب الأبواب، وتكريرها حسب الفوائد.

درجة أحاديثه:

ابن أبي شيبة لم يلتزم في كتابه هذا إيراد ما صحّ فحسب، بل يورد كل ما بلغه في الباب أو أكثره، حاله كحال أصحاب السنن والمسانيد قال السخاوي( ت 902هـ): "... وبالجملة: فسبيل من أراد الاحتجاج بحديث في السنن - لا سيما ابن ماجه ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة وعبد الرزاق، مما الأمر فيه أشد- أو بحديث من المسانيد: واحد؛ إذ جمع ذلك لم يشترط من جمعه الصحة ولا الحسن خاصة، وهذا المحتج إن كان متأهلاً لمعرفة الصحيح من غيره؛ فليس له أن يحتج بحديث من السنن من غير أن ينظر في اتصال إسناده وحال رواته..."

وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي-رحمه الله-: "مصنف ابن أبي شيبة مشتمل مع أحاديث صحاح على ضعاف وعلى أقوال مختلفة محكية عن بعض الصحابة وبعض التابعين وبعض من بعدهم"

قلت: والغالب على أسانيده الصحة في جنب ما روى.

العوالي والنوازل فيه:

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع :

العوالي والنوازل فيه :
ابن أبي شيبة في طبقة تبع تبع أتباع التابعين؛ لذا فالغالب أن تكون أسانيده رباعية أو خماسية بينه والنبي r. وبين الصحابة بأقل من ذلك بدرجة، والتابعين بأقل بدرجتين.

وفوق ذلك فقد حوى"المصنف" من الروايات العالية الكثير جداً، حتى جعل بينه والنبي r ثلاث رجال فقط (ثلاثيات)، مثاله: قوله:"حدثنا إسماعيل ابن علية عن أبي ريحانة عن سفينة صاحب رسول اللهr قال:"كان رسول اللهr يغتسل بالصاع، ويتطهر بالمد"[17].

وجعل بينه والصحابة رجلين فقط (ثنائيات)، وهي كثيرة جداً، وهذه بعض الأمثلة:

•1-حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن آدم بن علي قال: سمعت ابن عمر يقول... [18]

•2-حدثنا هشيم عن عمران بن أبي عطاء قال: رأيت ابن عباس توضأ... [19]

وغيرها كثير.

وأما الأسانيد النازلة في "المصنف" فلا تكاد توجد، وأنزل إسناد عنده قوله:"حدثنا يحيى بن آدم عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن عن عباد بن العوام عن الشيباني عن الشعبي..." [20]. فالأصل أن يكون بينه والشعبي - وهو تابعي-رجلان أو ثلاثة 

تنبيه:

قد يلتبس المصنف لابن أبي شيبة مع المسند، فهما كتابان متغايران كما سبق بيانه؛ وقد طبع المسند باسم مسند ابن أبي شيبة بتحقيق: عادل عزازي، وأحمد فريد المزيدي، وصدر عن دار الوطن- الرياض، 1998م.

وقد جمع زوائده على الكتب الستة البوصيري في " إتحاف الخيرة المهرة" وابن حجر في " المطالب العالية" وبلغت هذه الأحاديث الزائدة في المسند على الكتب الستة: (572) حديثاً. جُلَّها في المصنف، بل زوائد المصنف على الكتب الستة أكثر لأن حجمه أكبر من المسند، والله أعلم.

عناية العلماء بالكتاب:

كانت عناية العلماء بهذا الكتاب من خلال:

•1-روايته في كتب الفهارس والمعاجم والأثبات.

•2-الاعتماد عليه في التخريج، والاعتماد عليه في نقل الخلاف في المسألة.

•3-كتابة بعض الدراسات والرسائل الجامعية عنه؛ ومنها: أ- للدكتور عبد الله اللحيدان أطروحة عن المصنف، مع تحقيقه لقطعة منه. 

ب- وللباحثة عيشة المشعبي أطروحة بعنوان:" الحافظ أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ومنهجه في مصنفه" . 

ج- " منهج ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف" لـ د.صالح الفقي.

رواة المصنف:

وصل إلينا المصنف كاملاً من طريق بقي بن مخلد عن ابن أبي شيبة.

وبقي هو: الإمام الحافظ أبو عبد الرحمن بقي بن مخلد القرطبي، ولد بقرطبة في حدود سنة مئتين، ومن أشهر شيوخه: أحمد بن حنبل، وأبو خيثمة زهير بن حرب، وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وأخوه عثمان وغيرهم كثير. ومن أشهر تلاميذه: ابنه أحمد بن بقي، والحسن بن سعد الكتامي (راوي المصنف عنه)، وعبد الله بن يونس القبري المرادي (الراوي الثاني للمصنف عنه). قال عنه الذهبي في السير: " الإمام القدوة، شيخ الإسلام" وقال أيضاً: " وكان إماماً مجتهداً، صالحاً، ربانياً، صادقاً مخلصاً، رأساً في العلم والعمل، عديم المثل، منقطع القرين، يفتي بالأثر ولا يقلد أحداً "

طبعات الكتاب:

•1- طبع طبعة قديمة 1399هـ ، بتحقيق الشيخ مختار أحمد الندوي ( صاحب الدار السلفية ببومباي بالهند).

•2- طبع سنة 1409هـ ، بتحقيق كمال يوسف الحوت، صدر عن دار التاج ببيروت، ثم قامت دار الرشد بتصوير هذه الطبعة

•3- طبع بتحقيق وتعليق سعيد محمد اللحام، صدر عن دار الفكر ببيروت، سنة 1409هـ.

•4- طبع سنة 1416هـ في دار الكتب العلمية، بإشراف: محمد عبد السلام شاهين

•5- وطبع في مكتبة الرشد سنة 1425هـ بتحقيق: حمد بن عبد الله الجمعة ومحمد بن إبراهيم اللحيدان.

•6- وطبع بتحقيق: محمد عوامة









مصادر البحث:

1- سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي. 2- تذكرة الحفظ للذهبي. 3- مقدمة تحقيق المصنف لـ : حمد بن عبد الله الجمعة ، ومحمد بن إبراهيم اللحيدان. 4 - شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي. 5- تاريخ بغداد للخطيب. 6- كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة. 7- الرسالة المستطرفة للكتاني.










[1] تاريخ مولد العلماء ووفياتهم (1/372) 

[2] تاريخ بغداد (10/66)

[3] السير (11/122)



[4] (انظر شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة (1/42)

[5] المصدر السابق (2/266)

[6] ( 1/23،22)

[7] (المصنف 2/1)

[8] انظر (11/75،22،20)

[9] ( المصنف 1/166)

[10] المصدر نفسه (2/52)

[11] المصدر نفسه (5/410(




[12] المصدر نفسه (1/8)

[13] نفسه (3/374)

[14] (3/375)

[15](10/202)

[16] (15/7)

[17] المصنف (1/65)

[18] المصنف (1/5)

[19] المصدر نفسه (1/12)

[20] المصنف (7/326( 







- والمصنف لابن ابي شيبة رحمه الله ديوان من الدواوين الحديثية والفقهية وهو أكبر دواوين السنة الجامعة بين الآحاديث النبوية والأثار الموقوفة وآثار السلف من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم .
- وطبع عدة طبعات ومنها الطبعة السلفية في الهند وهي ناقصة مبتورة .
- والكتاب له تحقيق آخر - تحت الطبع - للشيخ المحدث سعد الشتري حفظه الله . والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :

- وهم الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :




- في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (2/130) 

وإسماعيل القاضي في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (7/11) واحمد (2/262) وابن عدي في الكامل (5/218) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن العلاء ابن عبد الرحمن عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (من صلى علي مرة واحدة كتب الله بها عشر حسنات ) 

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

(إسناد جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم ) وفي عبد الرحمن ابن اسحاق – وهو المدني البصري – كلام لا يضر – وقد توبع .

- ورواه جماعة عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ...بلفظ : ( من صلى الله عليه بها عشرا ً) 
رواه مسلم وغيره وصححه الترمذي وابن حبان وهو مخرج في صحيح ابي داود (1369)
قال الألباني عفا الله عنه :
- ورواية الجماعة لا تعل رواية عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق لانه قد توبع بطريق أخرى وله شواهد :
- الطريق : فقال الإمام احمد عقبها : ثنا ابو كامل : حدثنا حماد بن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن ابي هريرة به .
- وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم لولا انه منقطع بين سهيل بن ابي صالح وابي هريرة فإن سهيلا إنما يروي عن أبيه عنه أحاديث كثيرة جدا في صحيح مسلم وغيره .
- يحتمل ان يكون الاصل سهيل عن ابي صالح فتحرف على بعض النساخ حرف ( عن ) إلى ( بن ) فكان الانقطاع ويؤيد هذا الاحتمال إن الامام أحمد رحمه الله روى عقبه بهذا الاسناد عيمه حديثين على الصواب ( سهيل عن ابي صالح ) واحاديث اخرى عن شيخه ( ابي كامل ) أيضا : ثنا زهير : ثنا سهيل عن ابيه .
- فان صح هذا فالإسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم وقد دندن حول هذا الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند (13/286) .

- وأما الشواهد : فاثنان منها في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (رقم 10-12) والثالث في ( عمل اليوم ) للنسائي (رقم 64و65) والترغيب للاصبهاني (2/683) وأحد الشاهدين في الترغيب للمنذري (2/278) من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف وأشار الى تقويته وكذلك أشار الى تقوية حديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمن إلا أنه ذكر انه : ( وفي بعض ألفاظ الترمذي )) !! وهذا وهم فليس عند الترمذي إلا اللفظ الآخر الذي عند مسلم وإنما هو عند ابن حبان فإنما ممن روى اللفظ الاخر كما سلف )

- قلت : ولعل لذلك لم ينتبه إليه المعلقون *الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم لتقليدهم ولم يسهم الحكم على الحديث .

- قال الألباني عفا الله عنه وغفر له :

(( غفل المعلق * على الإحسان (3/187) عن عزو الطريق الأولى لأحمد فعزاه إليه من الطريق الأخرى فقط ! ونقل عن الهيثمي أنه قال : (( رجاله رجال الصحيح )) ! وغفل أيضا عن الانقطاع الذي وقع فيه بين سهيل بن ابي صالح وابي هريرة فلم يتكلم عليه بشئ ) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

- إذا أطلق ابا صالح عن ابي هريرة فهو ( ذكوان السمان ) رحمه الله والله اعلم .
- وليس ابا صالح ( باذان ) .

- وترجمته في السير :

- أَبُو صَالِحٍ السَّمَّانُ، ذَكْوَانُ بنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ (ع).

القُدْوَةُ، الحَافِظُ، الحُجَّةُ، ذَكْوَانُ بنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ مَوْلَى أُمِّ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ جُوَيْرِيَةَ الغَطَفَانِيَّة  ِ.
كَانَ مِنْ كِبَارِ العُلَمَاءِ بِالمَدِيْنَةِ، وَكَانَ يَجْلِبُ الزَّيْتَ وَالسَّمْنَ إِلَى الكُوْفَةِ.
وُلِدَ: فِي خِلاَفَةِ عُمَرَ، وَشَهِدَ - فِيْمَا بَلَغَنَا - يَوْمَ الدَّارِ، وَحَصْرَ عُثْمَانَ.
وَسَمِعَ مِنْ: سَعْدِ بنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ، وَعَائِشَةَ، وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، وَأَبِي سَعِيْدٍ، وَعَبْدِ اللهِ بنِ عُمَرَ، وَمُعَاوِيَةَ، وَطَائِفَةٍ سِوَاهُم.
وَلاَزَمَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ مُدَّةً.
حَدَّثَ عَنْهُ: ابْنُهُ؛ سُهَيْلُ بنُ أَبِي صَالِحٍ، وَالأَعْمَشُ، وَسُمَيٌّ، وَزَيْدُ بنُ أَسْلَمَ، وَبُكَيْرُ بنُ الأَشَجِّ، وَعَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ دِيْنَارٍ، وَالزُّهْرِيُّ، وَيَحْيَى بنُ سَعِيْدٍ الأَنْصَارِيُّ، وَخَلْقٌ سِوَاهُم.
ذَكَرَهُ: الإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ، فَقَالَ: ثِقَةٌ ثِقَةٌ، مِنْ أَجَلِّ النَّاسِ وَأَوْثَقِهِم.
وَقِيْلَ: كَانَ عَظِيْمَ اللِّحْيَةِ.
وَرَوَى: أَبُو خَالِدٍ الأَحْمَرُ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ، قَالَ:
سَمِعْتُ مِنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ السَّمَّانِ أَلْفَ حَدِيْثٍ. (5/37)
قَالَ أَبُو الحَسَنِ المَيْمُوْنِيُّ  : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ يَقُوْلُ:
كَانَتْ لأَبِي صَالِحٍ لِحْيَةٌ طَوِيْلَةٌ، فَإِذَا ذَكَرَ عُثْمَانَ -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ- بَكَى، فَارْتَجَّتْ لِحْيَتُهُ، وَقَالَ: هَاهْ، هَاهْ.
وَذَكَرَ: أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ.
حَفْصُ بنُ غِيَاثٍ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ، قَالَ:
كَانَ أَبُو صَالِحٍ مُؤَذِّناً، فَأَبْطَأَ الإِمَامُ، فَأَمَّنَا، فَكَانَ لاَ يَكَادُ يُجِيْزُهَا مِنَ الرِّقَّةِ وَالبُكَاءِ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ-.
وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ: ثِقَةٌ، صَالِحُ الحَدِيْثِ، يُحْتَجُّ بِحَدِيْثِهِ.
وَقِيْلَ: إِنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ كَانَ إِذَا رَأَى أَبَا صَالِحٍ، قَالَ: مَا عَلَى هَذَا أَنْ يَكُوْنَ مِنْ بَنِي عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ.
قُلْتُ: تُوُفِّيَ سَنَةَ إِحْدَى وَمائَةٍ.

نبذة مختصرة عن ( سهيل بن ابي صالح رحمه الله )

-سهيل بن أبي صالح (م ، 4 ، خ ، مقرونا) 

الإمام المحدث الكبير الصادق أبو يزيد المدني ، مولى جويرية بنت الأحمس الغطفانية . 

حدث عن أبيه أبي صالح ذكوان السمان ، والنعمان بن أبي عياش الزرقي ، وعطاء بن يزيد الليثي ، وأبي الحباب سعيد بن يسار ، وأبى عبيد الحاجب ، والحارث بن مخلد الأنصاري ، وصفوان بن أبى يزيد ، وابن المنكدر ، وابن شهاب ، وعبد الله بن دينار ، وينزل إلى أقرانه كالأعمش ، وسمي ، وربيعة الرأي . وما علمت له شيئا عن أحد من الصحابة ، وهو معدود في صغار التابعين . 

وقد حدث عنه الأعمش ، وربيعة ، وموسى بن عقبة ، وهم من التابعين ، وجرير بن حازم ، وابن عجلان ، وعبيد الله بن عمر ، وشعبة ، والثوري ، والحمادان ، وزيد بن أبي أنيسة ، ومات قبله بدهر ، وجرير بن عبد الحميد ، وسليمان بن بلال ، وعبد العزيز بن أبي حازم ، وعبد العزيز الدراوردي ، ووهيب بن خالد ، وسفيان بن عيينة ، وابن علية ، وأبو إسحاق الفزاري ، وأنس بن عياض الليثي ، وخلق كثير . وكان من كبار الحفاظ ، لكنه مرض مرضة غيرت من حفظه . حكى الترمذي أن سفيان بن عيينة قال : كنا نعد سهيل بن أبي صالح ثبتا في الحديث . وقال أحمد : ما أصلح حديثه! ! . 

وقال أبو طالب : سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن سهيل ومحمد بن عمرو ، فقال : قال يحيى بن سعيد : محمد أحب إلي ، قال : وما صنع شيئا ، سهيل أثبت عندهم . 

وقال يحيى بن معين : سهيل ، والعلاء بن عبد الرحمن حديثهما قريب من السواء ، وليس حديثهما بحجة ، رواه عباس الدوري عنه . وقال أحمد العجلي : سهيل وأخوه عباد ثقتان . وقال ابن أبي حاتم : سألت أبا زرعة : سهيل أحب إليك أو العلاء ؟ فقال : سهيل أثبت وأشهر . وقال أبو حاتم : يكتب حديثه ، ولا يحتج به ، وهو أحب إلي من العلاء ، ومن عمرو بن أبي عمرو . وقال النسائي وغيره : ليس به بأس . وقال ابن عدي : ولسهيل نسخ ، روى عنه الأئمة ، وهو عندي ثبت لا بأس به . وقال ابن معين : سمي خير منه . 

قلت : سمي من رجال "الصحيحين" بخلاف سهيل . 

قال ابن معين مرة : ثقة ، وأخواه عباد وصالح . ومن غرائب سهيل ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة حديث من قتل وزغا في أول ضربة وحديث فرخ الزنى لا يدخل الجنة . 

قال أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي : سألت الدارقطنى : لم ترك البخاري سهيلا في الصحيح ؟ فقال : لا أعرف له فيه عذرا ، فقد كان النسائي إذا حدث بحديث لسهيل ، قال : سهيل والله خير من أبي اليمان ، ويحيى بن بكير وغيرهما ، وكتاب البخاري من هؤلاء ملآن ، وخرج لفليح بن سليمان ولا أعرف له وجها . 

قال علي بن المديني : مات أخ لسهيل ، فوجد عليه ، فنسي كثيرا من الحديث .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :

وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :

وهم الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :

وروى أحمد بن زهير ، عن يحيى بن معين ، قال : لم يزل أصحاب الحديث يتقون حديثه ، وقال مرة : ضعيف ، ومرة : ليس بذاك . وقيل : إن مالكا إنما أخذ عنه قبل التغير . 

قال الحاكم : روى له مسلم كثيرا ، وأكثرها في الشواهد ، ويقال : ظهر لسهيل نحو من أربع مائة حديث . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد المنعم القزويني ، أنبأنا محمد بن سعيد ، وأنبأنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد وطائفة ، قالوا : أنبأنا الحسين بن أبي بكر ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو زرعة ، أنبأنا مكي بن منصور ، أنبأنا أبو بكر الحيري ، حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، أنبأنا الربيع بن سليمان ، أنبأنا أبو عبد الله الشافعي ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد ، عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن ، عن سهيل بن أبي صالح ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قضى باليمين مع الشاهد وبه : قال عبد العزيز : فذكرت ذلك لسهيل ، فقال : أخبرني ربيعة -وهو عندي ثقة- أنني حدثته إياه ولا أحفظه ، ثم قال عبد العزيز ، وقد كان أصاب سهيلا علة أضرت ببعض حفظه ، ونسي بعض حديثه ، فكان سهيل بعد يحدث به عن ربيعة عنه عن أبيه . 

أخبرنا أبو المعالي أحمد بن إسحاق ، حدثنا الفتح بن عبد الله ، أنبأنا هبة الله بن الحسين ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين بن النقور ، حدثنا عيسى بن علي إملاء ، حدثنا أبو القاسم البغوي ، حدثنا عبد الأعلى بن حماد النرسي ، حدثنا خالد بن عبد الله الواسطي ، عن سهيل ، عن عبد الله بن دينار ، عن أبي صالح ، عن أبي هريرة ، قال : قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : الإيمان بضع وستون بابا ، أو بضع وسبعون بابا ، أفضلها لا إله إلا الله ، وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق ، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان هذا حديث صحيح من العوالي ، أخرجه الأئمة الستة في كتبهم من حديث سهيل بن أبى صالح ، وابن عجلان ، وسليمان بن بلال ، عن عبد الله بن دينار نحوه . 

- قال ابو عمر ابن عبد البر في التمهيد ( ص:236) :


هو معدود في أهل المدينة وروى عنه جماعة من علمائها جلة ، مثل زيد بن أسلم ، ويحيى بن سعيد ، وعبد الله بن دينار ، وغيرهم ، وكان أبو هريرة إذا رأى أبا صالح يقول : ما ضر هذا أن لا يكون من بني عبد مناف ، وأما ابنه سهيل ، فروى عنه مالك ، والثوري ، وموسى بن عقبة ، ووهيب ، وابن عيينة ، والدراوردي ، وغيرهم ، وهو ثقة فيما نقل ، إلا أن يحيى بن معين كان يضعفه ، ولا حجة له في ذلك ، وقد روى عنه الأئمة ، واحتجوا به ، ولا يلتفت إلى قول ابن معين فيه ، وقد روى عباس الثوري ، عن ابن معين ، قال : بنو أبي صالح سهيل ، وعباد ، وصالح كلهم ثقة ، وذكر العقيلي عن محمد بن عيسى ، عن محمد بن علي قال : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ، وقيل له : سهيل بن أبي صالح كيف حديثه ؟ فقال صالح : قيل له : إن يحيى القطان يقدم محمد بن عمرو على سهيل ، فقال : لم يكن له بسهيل علم ، وكان قد جالس محمد بن عمرو [ ص: 237 ] وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل : سألت أبي عن سهيل بن أبي صالح ومحمد بن عمرو بن علقمة : أيهما أحب إليك ؟ فقال : ما أقربهما ! ثم قال : سهيل أحب إلي . 

وتوفي سهيل في أول خلافة أبي جعفر المنصور . 

لمالك عنه في الموطأ من حديث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عشرة أحاديث ، منها واحد مرسل يتصل من وجوه ، وسائر التسعة مسندة (

- قلت : ولم يخرج البخاري رحمه الله ل ( سهيل بن ابي صالح ) وقد عاب الحاقظ النسائي رحمه الله على الإمام البخاري رحمه الله عدم احتجاجه بحديثه رحمه الله 

- وسئل السلميُّ أبا الحسن الدارقطني: ((لم ترك محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري حديث سهيل بن أبي صالح في الصحيح ؟ فقال : لا أعرف له فيه عذراً ، فقد كان أبو عبد الرحمان أحمد بن شعيب النسائي إذا مر بحديث لسهيل ، قال : سهيل ، والله ، خير من أبي اليمان ، ويحيى بن بكير وغيرهما، وكتاب البخاري من هؤلاء ملاء وقال: قال أحمد بن شعيب النسائي: ترك محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري حديث سهيل بن أبي صالح في كتابه ، وأخرج عن ابن بكير ، وأبي اليمان، وفليح بن سليمان ، لا أعرف له وجهًا ، ولا أعرف فيه عذرًا)) [سؤالات السلمي ر:154] ، وقال النسائي ايضا: ((سهيل بن أبي صالح خير من فليح بن سليمان، وسهيل بن أبي صالح خير من أبى اليمان، وسهيل بن أبي صالح خير من إسماعيل بن أبي أويس، وسهيل خير من حبيب المعلم، وسهيل أحب إلينا من عمرو بن أبي عمرو...)) [سؤالات الحاكم :263) .

- وترجمة اسماعيل بن اسحاق القاضي رحمه الله :

إسماعيل القاضي الإمام العلامة , الحافظ , شيخ الإسلام أبو إسحاق , إسماعيل بن إسحاق بن إسماعيل بن محدث البصرة حماد بن زيد بن درهم الأزدي , مولاهم البصري , المالكي , قاضي بغداد , وصاحب التصانيف . 

مولده سنة تسع وتسعين ومائة واعتنى بالعلم من الصغر . 

وسمع من : محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري , ومسلم بن إبراهيم , والقعنبي , وعبد الله بن رجاء الغداني , وحجاج بن منهال , وإسماعيل بن أبي أويس , وسليمان بن حرب , وعارم , ويحيى الحمانى , ومسدد بن مسرهد , وأبي مصعب الزهري , وقالون عيسى , وتلا عليه بحرف نافع . 

وأخذ الفقه عن أحمد بن المعذل , وطائفة , وصناعة الحديث عن علي بن المديني , وفاق أهل عصره في الفقه . 

روى عنه : أبو القاسم البغوي , وابن صاعد , والنجاد , وإسماعيل الصفار ; وأبو سهل بن زياد , وأبو بكر الشافعي , والحسن بن محمد بن كيسان , وأبو بحر محمد بن الحسن البربهاري وعدد كثير . 

وقد روى النسائي , في كتاب "الكنى" , عن إبراهيم بن موسى , عنه . وتفقه به مالكية العراق . 

قال أبو بكر الخطيب كان عالما متقنا فقيها , شرح المذهب واحتج له , وصنف "المسند" وصنف علوم القرآن , وجمع حديث أيوب , وحديث مالك . 

ثم صنف "الموطأ" , وألَّف كتابا في الرد على محمد بن الحسن يكون نحو مائتي جزء ولم يكمل . 

استوطن بغداد , وولي قضاءها إلى أن توفي . وتقدم حتى صار علما , ونشر مذهب مالك بالعراق . 

وله كتاب "أحكام القرآن" , لم يسبق إلى مثله , وكتاب "معاني القرآن" , وكتاب في القراءات . 

قال ابن مجاهد : سمعت المبرد يقول : إسماعيل القاضي أعلم مني , بالتصريف . 

وعن إسماعيل القاضي , قال : أتيت يحيى بن أكثم , وعنده قوم يتناظرون , فلما رآني , قال : قد جاءت المدينة . 

قال نفطويه : كان إسماعيل كاتب محمد بن عبد الله بن طاهر , فحدثني أن محمدا سأله عن حديث : أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى وحديث : من كنت مولاه فقلت : الأول أصح , والآخر دونه , قال : فقلت لإسماعيل : فيه طرق , رواه البصريون والكوفيون ؟ , فقال : نعم , وقد خاب وخسر من لم يكن علي مولاه . 

قال محمد بن إسحاق النديم : إسماعيل هو أول من عين الشهادة ببغداد لقوم , ومنع غيرهم , وقال : قد فسد الناس . 

قال أبو سهل القطان : حدثنا يوسف القاضي , قال : خرج توقيع المعتضد إلى وزيره : استوص بالشيخين الخيرين الفاضلين خيرا , إسماعيل بن إسحاق , وموسى بن إسحاق , فإنهما ممن إذا أراد الله بأهل الأرض عذابا , صرف عنهم بدعائهما . 

قلت : ولي قضاء بغداد ثنتين وعشرين سنة , وولي قبلها قضاء الجانب الشرقي , في سنة ست وأربعين ومائتين , وكان وافر الحرمة , ظاهر الحشمة , كبير الشأن , يقع حديثه عاليا في "الغيلانيات ." 

توفي فجأة في شهر ذي الحجة , سنة اثنتين وثمانين ومائتين . 

قال عوف الكندي : خرج علينا إسماعيل القاضي لصلاة العشاء , وعليه جبة وشي يمانية , تساوي مائتي دينار . وفيها مات : جعفر بن أبي عثمان الطيالسي والحارث بن أبي أسامة وخمارويه صاحب مصر والفضل بن محمد الشعراني ومحمد بن الفرج الأزرق ومحمد بن القاسم أبو العيناء ومحمد بن مسلمة الواسطي ويحيى بن عثمان بن صالح .

- وكتابه ( فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )
للقاضي ابو اسحاق اسماعيل بن اسحاق الجهضي 
تحقيق المحدث ناصر الدين الألباني .
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

- وهم المحقق حسين الداراني حفظه الله :

- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :



في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير 

(10/404/1024) وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (7/1)

- طريقين عن الوليد بن شجاع بن الوليد : حدثني أبي : ثنا 

- سابق الجزري أن عمرو بن أبي عمرو مولى المطلب أخبره عن عبد الرحمن ابن الحارث عن ابن عباس : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( الحلال بين والحرام بين وبين ذلك شبهات فمن أوقع بهن فهو قمن أن ياثم ومن اجتنبهن فهو أوفر لدينه كمرتع إلى جنب حمى أوشك يقع فيه لكل ملك حمى وحمى الله الحرام ) .


- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد عزيز صحيح , ورجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح غير سابق الجزري – وهو ابن عبد الله الرقي – وثقه ابن حبان (6/433) .

قال ابن حبان رحمه الله :
( روى عنه الأوزاعي وأهل الجزيرة ) 

قال الألباني عفا الله عنه :
 ( وقد سمى ابن عساكر رحمه الله في تاريخ دمشق (7/1) طائفة منهم – من روى عنه – وأكثرهم ثقات وترجم له ترجمة طويلة في ثمان صفحات كبار وذكر أنه قدم على عمر ابن عبد العزيز وأنشده أشعارا في الزهد وأنه كان إمام مسجد الرقة وقاضي أهلها وله ترجمة مختصرة في ( تاريخ الرقة ) ( ص:123-127) 
وقال رحمه الله :
( ويبدو أن الحافظ ابن حجر *رحمه الله لم يقف على ترجمته في تاريخ ( ابن عساكر ) فلم يذكر في ترجمة الرجل من ( اللسان ) هذه الفوائد التي استفدناها منه وتبين أنه كان معروفا بالفضل والزهد والإمامة والقضاء وبرواية الثقات الفضلاء عنه .
وقال رحمه الله :
( وقد خفي أصل ترجمته على شيخه الهيثمي رحمه الله * فقال في تخريجه للحديث (10/294) : ( رواه الطبراني وفيه ( سابق الجزري ) ولم أعرفه ))!!

وقال رحمه الله :
( وقلده المعلقون الثلاثة * النقلة في تعليقهم على الترغيب (2/543) ولا يسعهم إلا ذلك ولكنهم قالوا ( حسن بشاهده المتقدم )) !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( يعنون حديث النعمان بن بشير المتفق عليه ولفظه يختلف عن هذا في بعض حروفه ولولا إسناده لم أستجز تحسينه به لما ذكرت من الاختلاف وهو مخرج في غاية المرام (30/20) .

- وله شاهد مختصر من حديث عمار بن ياسر نحوه .
أخرجه ابويعلى في مسنده (3/213/1653) والطبراني في الأوسط (2/437/1756) وقال :
( لا يروى عن عمار إلا بهذا الإسناد )

- وكذلك أخرجه ابو نعيم في الحلية (9/236) وقال : 
( غريب من حديث عمار لم يروه إلا موسى )

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-  وهو ( ضعيف ) 

- ووقع في مسند ابي يعلى : ( موسى بن عبيدة : اخبرني سعد بن إبراهيم عمن أخبره عن عمار )) 

- فأعله المعلق عليه * بجهالة المخبر! ونقل عن الهيثمي عزوه ل( المعجمين ) وقال : (( وفاته ان ينسبه الى أبي يعلى ))!!

- وقد عرفت أنه نسبه إليه *في المكان الآخر ولم ينتبه هو أنه فاته * انه جاء تسمية المخبر في رواية الطبراني وابي نعيم ب ( عبد الله بن عبيدة ) وهو تابعي ثقة فالعلة أخوه ( موسى بن عبيدة ) ولذلك – والله أعلم – لم يعله الهيثمي *إلا به .

- قال الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الجامع الكبير ) (1/408) – بعد ان عزاه لابن شاهين أيضا وابن عساكر :

( قال ابن شاهين : حديث غريب لا اعلم حدث به إلا سعيد ببن زكريا عن الزبير بن سعيد والمشهور حديث الشعبي عن النعمان بن بشير ) .

قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :

- نبذة مختصرة عن  أبو علي القشيري الحراني  مؤلف ( تاريخ الرقة ) 
قال عنه الذهبي رحمه الله في سير أعلام النبلاء :

الإمام الحافظ المفيد أبو علي ، محمد بن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن عيسى بن مرزوق القشيري الحراني ، محدث الرقة ومؤرخها . 

سمع سليمان بن سيف الحراني ، ومحمد بن علي بن ميمون العطار ، والفقيه أبا الحسن عبد الملك بن عبد الحميد الميموني ، وهلال بن العلاء ، وعبد الحميد بن محمد بن المستام وطبقتهم . 

حدث عنه : أبو أحمد محمد بن عبد الله بن جامع الدهان ، ومحمد بن جعفر غندر البغدادي ، وأبو مسلم محمد بن أحمد بن علي الكاتب ، وأبو الحسين بن جميع ، وطائفة . 

لا أعلم وفاته إلا أنه حدث في سنة أربع وثلاثين وثلاثمائة وقد جاوز الثمانين . 

وفيها مات مسند دمشق أبو الفضل أحمد بن عبد الله بن نصر بن هلال السلمي في عشر المائة ، وشاعر الوقت أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن [ ص: 336 ] الحسن الصنوبري الحلبي ، ومؤرخ هراة المحدث أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن ياسين الحداد ، ومسند بغداد الثقة أبو عبد الله الحسين بن يحيى بن عياش القطان عن خمس وتسعين سنة ، والمحدث أبو الحسين عثمان بن محمد بن علان الذهبي البغدادي ، ومسند البصرة أبو الحسن علي بن إسحاق المادرائي ، والوزير العادل أبو الحسين علي بن عيسى بن داود بن الجراح البغدادي عن تسعين عاما ، وشيخ الحنابلة أبو القاسم عمر بن الحسين الخرقي البغدادي بدمشق ، وصاحب مصر أبو بكر محمد بن طغج بن جف التركي الإخشيد ، وصاحب المغرب القائم بأمر الله أبو القاسم محمد بن المهدي عبيد الله الباطني ، وشيخ بغداد أبو بكر الشبلي الزاهد . 

أخبرنا عمر بن عبد المنعم ، أخبرنا عبد الصمد بن محمد حضورا ، أخبرنا علي بن المسلم ، أخبرنا الحسين بن طلاب ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد ، حدثنا محمد بن سعيد بالرقة ، حدثنا أبو عمر عبد الحميد بن محمد ، حدثني أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن محمد ، حدثني مالك ، حدثني عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة ، أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أفرد الحج . وعبد الله هذا بغدادي لا اعرفه .

- تاريخ الرقة" هو من تأليف الإمام الحافظ "أبي علي محمد بن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن ابن إبراهيم بن عيسى مرزوق القشيري"، لم يرد في المراجع شيئاً عن تاريخ مولده ويمكن أن تكون على وجه التقريب في حدود سنة 250هـ، لم يخرج من الجزئرة في طلب العلم، واقتصر ذلك على مدينتي حران والرقة بدليل عدم ترجمة الخطيب البغدادي له في تاريخ بغداد، ولا ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق وأن عدم خروجه من الجزيرة في طلب العلم يضع الباحث أمام مؤشر حقيقي إلى أن الجزيرة كانت تعج بالعلماء والمدارس في كل فن، بدليل هذا الإكتفاء الذاتي الذي أمدّ المؤلف بما يحتاج إليه من مواد علمية أصيلة؛ فحفظ كتاب الله عزّ وجلّ وأكثر من الحديث النبوي الشريف، حتى غدا إماماً، فاضلاً، مكثراً من الحديث، "كما يقول السمعاني"، وإستطاع بفضل ذلك أن يدلي بأحكامه من الجرح والتعديل، وتضلع في علم التاريخ، حتى أصبح محدث الرقة ومؤرخها، "كما يقول الذهبي"... - ويبدو أنه كان من أولئك العلماء المحدثين الذين لا يقفون في حدود مذهب من مذاهب الفقهية المعروفة، بل كان عالماً مجتهداً بذاته، بدليل عدم وجود ترجمة له في كتب رجال المذاهب، كان من الألصق به أن يكون من أتباع مذهب الإمام "الجليل أحمد بن حنبل"، لأن شيخه عبد الملك الميمرني كان أكثر تلاميذ الإمام ملازمة له، وبقي مستقل الفكر مجتهداً، يطبق ما يراه صحيحاً دون تقيد بمذهب معين، ويظهر كذلك أنه عاش حياة هادئة خالية من المشاكل والمنفصات، بعيداً عن كل ما يمت بصلة إلى السلطة والسياسة وأبواب الخلفاء؛ لهذا تفرغ إلى العلم ينشره متخذاً من الرقة قاعدة له، فهي ليست، في نظره أقل من بغداد أو حلب أو دمشق من حيث المكانة العلمية، فازدحم عليه طلبة العلم الشريف يتلقون دوره وحكمه، ويباهون بالتلمذة عليه حتى قال السمعاني: "وكان ابن المقرئ إذا روى عنه قال: حدثنا أبو عليّ الرقّي بالرقة، الحافظ الجليل، الفاضل، الثقة، الأمين". - أما عن مؤلفاته، فلم يذكر له مترجموه غير كتابه "تاريخ الرقة"، إلا أنه يمكن ردّ ذلك بدليل وجود بعض النقول عن طريقه في تاريخ دمشق وكامل ابن عديّ ليست موجودة في "تاريخ الرقة"، ومهما يكن من أمر، فإنه ولو لم يفعل لكفاه فخراً أنه مؤلف "تاريخ الرقة" فحسب؛ حدث بكتابه في سنة 334، كما في مقدمة "تاريخ الرقة"، وكما ذكر مترجموه، وانقطعنا بعد ذلك أخباره، وقد جاوز الثمانين عمره، كما قال الذهبي الذي يتحقق من وفاته والتي كانت 334هـ، ولــ"تاريخ الرقة" نسخة وحيدة جليلة، لا أخت لها في العالم كتبت في القاهرة سنة 631هـ، ثم انتقل بها ناسخها ومالكها محمد ابن داود بن ياقوت الصارمي إلى دمشق، فكانت عدة في خزائن المدرسة العربية بنسخ قاسيون، حتى قيض لها أن تنتقل إلى المكتبة الظاهرية فكانت من أثمن كنوزها، ثم استقرت أخيراً في مكتبة الأسد الوطنية بدمشق تحت الرقم 3771. - وقد طال هذا المخطوط ما طاله من عوادي الزن فكان أن انبرى المحقق "إبراهيم صالح" إلى خدمته، سابراً أغوار النص سنداً كان أو متزناً، بالإعتماد على المصادر التي نقلت عن "تاريخ الرقة" مباشرة، وفي مقدمتها تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، وتاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي، وتاريخ حلب لابن العديم، وتهذيب التهذيب لابن حجر العسقلاني، وفي حال عجز المصادر عن تقويم ما أعوجّ من الأسانيد والأخبار، كان يلجأ المحقق إلى الإجتهاد والتقدير، معتمداً على بقايا الحروف والكلمات، مع مداومة المعنى وفق النص، فإستطاع بهذا الجهد الرائع إعادة الكتاب إلى مكانته وأصالته، ليغني بذلك المرجع مكتبة التراث الإسلامي بـ"تاريخ الرقة" ومن نزلها من أصحاب رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين والفقهاء والمحدثين .- ومدينة الرقة كما ورد في التاريخ :-        " هي مدينة في شمال شرق سورية على الضفة الشمالية لنهر الفرات, و هي عاصمة المحافظة المسماة باسمها,  بناها الإمبراطور اليوناني سلوقس نيكاتور و أسماها نيكتوريوم في العصر الهيليني3000ق.م حتى نهاية القرن الأول ق.م وهي تحت انقاض العهدين الروماني و البيزنطي حيث سميت كالينكوم و ليونتوبوليس" و توتول.
-        " كانت الرقة مسرحا للنزاع بين الروم و الفرس إلى أن استقرت بيد الروم و كان أهلها من العرب الذين يدين أكثرهم بالدين المسيحي.
-        انتقلت الى حكم المسلمين بين 17- 18 هـ وفي عهد واليها سعيد بن عامر بن حذريم  بدأت حركة إعمار, فبنى فيها جامعا من الآجر, أما في العصر الأموي  فقد مرت على الرقة فترات ذهبية حيث انشأ هشام بن عبد الملك فيها قصورا وجسرا على الفرات".
-        "أما العباسيون فقد اهتموا بالرقة لأهميتها كمركز اقتصادي و تجاري., وخاصة لموقعها العسكري كثغر يواجه الخطر البيزنطي, وبعد بناء بغدد أرسل المنصور ابنه المهدي فبنى إلى جانبها مدينة الرافقة وجعل لها سورا على شكل نعل فرس ما زالت أطلاله ماثلة إلى اليوم , و قد اتخذ الرشيد الرقة عاصمته الصيفية فأصبحت جنة الشعر والأدب" ويقال إن الطريق كانت تظله الأشجار من الرقة حتى بغداد.
-         ونذكر من الشخصيات التي قدمت الى الرقة أو ولدت فيها: (مسلمة بن عبد الملك) وله حصن, و (ابن تيمية) الفقيه المعروف المولود في باجدة (سلوك) , و( ربيعة الرقي الشاعر المعروف), و (عبد الحميد الكاتب) وهو كاتب الدولة العباسية الأهم فقد ولد في الرقة الحمراء (الحمرة اليوم), و( محمد ابن أبي الحسن الشيباني) حيث كان يرافق الرشيد كرئيس للقضاء و هو تلميذ أبي حنيفة النعمان و مطور مذهبه, وقد زار الرقة أبو تمام و البحتري و الصنوبري شاعر المعروف.
-        وردت الرقة في الشعر العربي كثيرا, مما لا تتسع هذه المقالة لذكره. 
-        تم أقفرت الرقة بسبب عوامل شتى كالزلازل و الإمراض الجائحة, و العوامل السياسية كالحروب و الفتن, فأصبحت الرقة منفى إجباري للمنشقين و العصاة و المعارضين

-        والكتاب له عدة تحقيقات ومنها تحقيق علي الشعيبي .

-        والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة * على( الترغيب ) عفا الله عنهم :






في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد (2/354) وابن عدي (7/54) 

من طريق أبي معشر عن محمد ابن عمرو بن علقمة عن ابي 

سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه 

وسلم : ( من احتكر حكرة يريد أن يغلي بها على المسلمين 

فهو خاطئ ) .

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

( إسناد حسن في الشواهد )

وابو معشر – اسمه نجيح السندي – فيه ضعف لا يمنع من

الاستشهاد به 

- قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع (4/101) :

- ( رواه أحمد وفيه أبو معشر وهو ضعيف وقد وثق )

- قال الالباني رحمه الله : 

- وقد توبع لكن في الطريق إليه من كان يسرق الحديث وهو 

إبراهيم بن اسحاق الغسيلي : ثنا عبد الأعلى بن حماد

النرسي : ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن محمد بن عمرو به وزاد :( وقد برئ منه ذمة الله ) 

- أخرجه الحاكم (2/12) وعنه البيهقي في السنن (6/30) وأشار الحاكم رحمه الله إلى تضعيفه فإنه ذكره في جملة أحاديث في النهي عن الاحتكار وقال : ( إنها ليس على شرط الكتاب )) 

- وبين علته الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله فقال :

( قلت : الغسيلي كان يسرق الحديث ) 

- وكذلك في( الميزان) وأقره في( اللسان )
- 
- قال ابن حبان رحمه الله  (1/119) :

( كان يسرق الحديث ويقلب الأخبار ...والاحتياط في أمره أن يحتج به فيما وافق الثقات من الاخبار ويترك ما تفرد به )

- ذكر الحافظ رحمه الله عن الحاكم أنه كان من ( المجهولين ) 

- وأشار الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب الى تضعيفه فقال بعدما عزاه للحاكم (3/28) : ( ...وفيه مقال ) 

- والزيادة التي زادها لعله سرقها مما رواه أصبغ بن زيد بسنده إلى ابن عمر بلفظ : ( من احتكر طعاما أربعين ليلة فقد برئ من الله وبرئ الله منه ...)

- قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

( حديث منكر كما قال ابو حاتم في العلل (1/392/1174) وقد أعله كثير من الحفاظ ب ( أصبغ ) والعلة من شيخه المجهول 

- وقال رحمه الله :
( وقد أخطا بعضهم ** فقوى الحديث ) .

- مما يشهد لحديث الترجمة حديث معمر بن أبي معمر مرفوعا 
( من أحتكر فهو خاطئ ) رواه مسلم وغيره .

- و قال رحمه الله :
( ووما يحسن التنبيه له : أن نسبة ( الغسيلي ) في اسم ابراهيم بن اسحاق ) تحرف في ( المستدرك ) الى ( العسيلي ) بالعين المهملة مكان المعجمة كما هو عند البيهقي رحمه الله وفي ترجمته في الميزان : أنه من ولد ( حنظلة الغسيل ) وعلى الصواب ذكره المنذري في الترغيب ,

- قلت :ومن أوهام المعلقون الثلاثة( محي الدين مستو , وسمير العطار , ويوسف بديوي ) التي لا تعد ولا تحصى عفا الله عنهم  واعتمادهم النقل بلا تثبت وبلا ادنى ايه إشارة تذكر دليلا على بضاعتهم المزجاة في هذا الفن والله المستعان .


- وان  المعلقون الثلاثة*في الحديث  عليه حرفوه (3/570) فجعلوه بالعين المهملة في المتن والتعليق جهلا واغترارا بما في المستدرك وهكذا يكون التحقيق في هذا الزمان !!
والله المستعان .

- قلت : ومن اوهامهم عفا الله عنهم :

- قال الالباني رحمه الله :

وفي الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (22/18/25) من حديث وائل بن حجر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من غصب رجلا أرضا ظلما لقى الله وهو عليه غضبان )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( اسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات على شرط مسلم )

وقال رحمه الله :

- ولم ينتبه لهذا الخطأ ولا لتلك المتابعات القوية المصححة للحديث السابق الذكر المعلقون الثلاثة * فضعفوا الحديث (2/268) مقلدين الهيثمي رحمه الله في تضعيفه الحماني !!


- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

- وللحديث شواهد ومتابعات منها ما يصح ومنها مالا يصح :

أخرج الدارقطني في "غرائب مالك" من طريق أحمد بن يحيي بن خالد بن حيان الرقي ، عن أيمن بن خلف أبي هريرة ، عن محمد بن المبارك الصوري ، عن مالك ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "من احتكر طعامًا أربعن صباحًا ، يريد به الغلاء على المسلمين ، برىء من الله ، وبرىء الله منه.".
- قال الدارقطني : هذا باطل. "لسان الميزان" 1/(1475) ، و"ذيل الميزان" ، رقم (212

- حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم :

(من احتكر طعاما أربعين ليلة فقد برئ من الله وبرئ منه - أخرجه أحمد والحاكم قال الحافظ في الفتح في إسناده مقال)

- قال الحافظ بن حجر : ووهم ابن الجوزى فأخرج هذا الحديث فى الموضوعات ، وحكى ابن أبى حاتم عن أبيه أنه منكر.

_-_ قال الحافظ : الاحتكار الشرعي إمساك الطعام عن البيع وانتظار الغلاء مع الاستغناء عنه وحاجة الناس إليه . وبهذا فسره مالك عن أبي الزناد عن سعيد بن المسيب . وعن أحمد : إنما يحرم احتكار الطعام المقتات دون غيره من الأشياء انتهى .- ومنهم من ذهب ان الاحتكار في الأقوات خاصة ( الطعام المقتات ) . والله اعلم 
- 

- قال الشوكاني في النيل : وظاهر أحاديث الباب أن الاحتكار محرم من غير فرق بين قوت الآدمي والدواب وبين غيره . والتصريح بلفظ الطعام في بعض الروايات لا يصلح لتقييد باقي الروايات المطلقة . بل هو من التنصيص على فرد من الأفراد التي يطلق عليها المطلق وذلك لأن نفي الحكم عن غير الطعام إنما هو لمفهوم اللقب وهو غير معمول به عند الجمهور ، وما كان كذلك لا يصلح للتقييد على ما تقرر في الأصول .

- قال الإمام الشوكانى رحمة الله فى كتابه \" نيل الأوطار \" : والتصريح بأن المحتكر خاطئ كاف فى إفادة عدم الجواز لأن الخاطئ المذنب العاصى .
وقال الصنعانى رحمة الله : الخاطئ هو العاصى الآثم ، وفى الباب أحاديث دالة على تحريم الاحتكار .

- وقال الإمام الشوكانى رحمه الله : ولا شك أن أحاديث الباب تنتهض بمجموعها للاستدلال على عدم جواز الاحتكار ، ولو فرض عدم ثبوت شئ منها فى الصحيح فكيف وحديث معمر مذكور فى صحيح مسلم ؟ ( نيل الأوطار جـ 5 ، صـ 267 ) .

- والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الجهمي محمد زاهد الكوثري عفا الله عنه :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (7/60/635)

- : حدثنا ابو زرعة : ثنا أبو اليمان : ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش 

- عن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن .( ح) ثنا بكر بن سهل : ثنا 

- عبد الله بن يوسف : ثنا عبد الله بن صالح الحمصي : حدثني 

- إبراهيم بن سليمان الأفطس عن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن 

- الجرشي عن جبير بن نفير : حدثني سلمة بن نفيل السكوني 

قال : دنوت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى كادت ركبتاي تمسان فخذه فقلت : يا رسول الله ! تركت الخيل وألقى السلاح وزعم أقوام ان لا قتال ! فقال ) : كذبوا ! الآن جاء القتال , لاتزال من أمتي أمة قائمة على الحق ظاهرة على الناس يزيغ الله قلوب قوم قاتلوهم لينالوا منهم ) .

وقال وهو مول ظهره إلى اليمن : ( إني أجد نفس الرحمن من هنا – يشير إلى اليمن )

وزاد : ( ولقد أوحي أني مكفوف * غير ملبث وتتبعوني أفنادا والخيل معقود في نواصيها الخير إلى يوم القيامة وأهلها معانون عليها ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- ( إسناده صحيح من الوجه الأول عن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم ) 

- وفي الوجه الآخر بكر بن سهل فيه ضعف .

- قلت :وفي الوجه الآخر قال الألباني رحمه الله : لفظ ( مكفوف ) كذا الأصل وفي الجامع الكبير (1/306) برواية الطبراني : ( مقبوض ) . وكذلك هو عنده في رواية أخرى .

- وشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الحمصي لم اعرفه ! ثم تبين أن اسم أبيه محرف صوابه ( سالم ) فقد رأيت البيهقي رحمه الله قد أخرج الحديث في ( الأسماء والصفات ) ( ص462) من طريق محمد بن اسماعيل الصاغاني : أنا عبد الله بن يوسف : أنا عبد الله بن سالم الحمصي : ثنا إبراهيم بن سليمان الأفطس به .

- وهوإسناد صحيح أيضا لان عبد الله بن سالم الحمصي – وهو الأشعري ثقة أتفاقا ومن رجال البخاري رحمه الله .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- ومن ضلال الشيخ الكوثري ومعاداته للسنة واحاديث الصفات وتضليله للقراء : تعليقه في حاشية (( الأسماء )) على ابن سالم هذا بقوله :
( كان أبو داود يذمه )) !

- فتعامى عن أقوال الأئمة المجمعة على توثيقه وتشبث بذم أبي داود إياه لمذهبه وقد أخرج له في( سننه ) وهويعلم أن ذلك لا يضر في عدالته وصحة حديثه عند العلماء تنصيصا وتفريعا مع أن الحديث ليس له علاقة بالصفات كما ذهب اليه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .

- وهذا شأن أهل الأهواء لا يخلصون للبحث العلمي وإنما يتبعون منه ما يوافق أهواءهم ! والله المستعان .

- واعلم ان هذا الحديث قد جاء في بعض طرقه زيادة أخرى بلفظ : ) عقر دار المؤمنين بالشام ) 

- وقد رأيت شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يذهب الى ثبوت الحديث فقد رأيته سئل عن حديث (( الحجر الأسود يمين الله في الأرض )) وعن هذا الحديث في مجموع الفتاوى (6/398) ؟ فضعف الأول دون هذا .

- قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : ( فقوله في ( اليمين ) يبين مقصود الحديث فإنه ليس لليمن اختصاص بصفات الله تعالى حتى يظن الله تعالى حتى يظن ذلك .ولكن منها جاء الذين يحبهم ويحبونه الذين قال الله فيهم ( من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه ) وقد روي أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية , سئل عن هؤلاء ؟ فذكر أنهم قوم أبي موسى الأشعري . وجاءت الاحاديث الصحيحة مثل قوله : ( اتاكم اهل اليمن أرق قلوبا والين أفئدة الايمان يمان والحكمة يمانية ) متفق عليه وهؤلاء هم الذين قاتلوا أهل الردة وفتحوا الأمصار فيهم نفس الرحمن عن المؤمنين الكربات ومن خصص ذلك لأويس فقد أبعد )) 

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

( وعلى هذا المعنى فليس الحديث من أحاديث الصفات ولذلك لم يورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه ( العلو ) الذي كنت اختصرته وهو مطبوع , 
خلافا للشيخ زاهد الكوثري الذي غمز من صحته كما تقدم مع الرد عليه ولذلك كذب ابن تيمية رحمه الله ما حكاه الغزالي رحمه الله عن بعض الحنابلة أن الامام أحمد لم يتأول الا ثلاثة أشياء منها هذا الحديث
- فقال رحمه الله (5/398) : (( فهذه الحكاية كذب على أحمد لم ينقلها أحد عنه بإسناد ولا يعرف أحد من اصحابه نقل ذلك عنه وها الحنبلي مجهول لا يعرف )) .

- وقال ابن الاثير رحمه الله قد أورد الحديث في مادة ( نفس ) من( النهاية ) وقال : 

(( قيل : عنى به الأنصار لان الله نفس بهم الكرب عن المؤمنين وهم يمانيون لانهم من الأزد قال الأزهري : ( النفس ) في الحديث : اسم وضع موضع المصدر الحقيقي من ( من نفس ينفس تنفيسا ونفسا ) كما يقال : ( فرج يفرج تفريجا وفرجا ) كانه قال : أجد تنفيس ربكم من قبل اليمن ) .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- واليك ترجمة مختصرة عن الشيخ الكوثري عفا الله عنه :

- قال الشيخ :

- (هو الشيخ محمد زاهد بن حسن بن علي بن خضوع بن باي بن قانيت بن قنصو الجركسي الكوثري ، نسبة لقرية الكواثرة بضفة نهر شبز القوقاز (الكوثري وتعليقاته: ص67) . ولد في قرية الحاج حسن أفندي من أعمال دوزجة بشرقي القسطنطينية في (27 أو 28 شوال سنة 1296ه) وتلقى مبادئ العلوم من شيوخ دوزجة وغادرها إلى القسطنطينية فتفقه في جامع الفاتح (معجم المؤلفين: 3/302) ، ولما أراد الإتحاديون أن يحجّموا أمر الدروس الدينية وينقصوا منها عارضهم الكوثري وحذر منهم وألب عليهم ، فعمل الإتحاديون على إبعاده إلى معهد فرعي وسط الأناضول ثم عاد الأستانة فعين أستاذاً في جامعة إستنبول ثم صار وكيلاً للمشيخة الإسلامية(محمد زاهد…مقال في مجلة الأزهر:س66ج6ص876 ، ومعجم المؤلفين:3/302)ن ووكالة المشيخة هذه نسبها لنفسه كثيراً ونسبها له كذلك أبو زهرة في "تقدمة المقالات" ص(22) ، وعمر كحالة في "معجم المؤلفين" (3/302)وغيرهما , ونفى عنه هذا اللقب الشيخ عبد الرزاق حمزة في "المقابلة"ص(129)وق  ل : إن الشيخ مصطفى صبري (جعله وكيلاً للدرس في معهد سليمان الشرعي، وقد استغل الكوثري هذا وجعل نفسه وكيلاً للمشيخة والفرق بينهما كبير جداً)، وهذا هو الصواب فقد قال الشيخ مصطفى صبري في "موقف العلم " (3/393) : (أنا الذي اخترت فضيلته في عهد مشيختي وكيلاً للدرس) .

وقد جابه الكوثري العلمانية في تركيا لما ظهرت دعوتهم وصدر الأمر باعتقاله، فهاجر بدينه منتقلاً بين دمشق والقاهرة حتى استقر في القاهرة (معجم المؤلفين :3/302) . وقد أكرم أهل دمشق مثواه وإقامته فترة طويلة وفيها نشرت أوائل الكتب التي علق عليها ، واستمر السيد القدسي ينشر كتبه (المقابلة:ص 129) ، وقد اضطر السيد حسام الدين القدسي إلى إيقافه عن التصحيح والتعليق لما وقف على خياناته وجناياته على أئمة الدين ، وذكر في مقدمة الإنتقاء أن في بعض تعليقاته : (يحاول الارتجال في التاريخ تعصباً واجتراءً ) (الكوثري وتعليقاته : ص47-57) .

وهاجم الكوثري في مصر علماء عصره بدافع التعصب لمذهبه الحنفي ولآراء أبي حنيفة- والإمام أبو حنيفة من هذا التعصب براء-، وقسا الكوثري في رده على مخالفيه وصال وجال في نقض كل ما يخالف مذهبه واعتقاده ، ومن هؤلاء المعاصرين الذين صال عليهم: شيخي الأزهر عبد المجيد سليم ومحمد مصطفى المراغي وشيخ المحدثين أحمد شاكر وغيرهم (الأزهر : س66ج6ص877) ، واشتهر عنه ذلك التعصب حتى لقب ب(مجنون أبي حنيفة) (المقابلة : ص142) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الشيخ الكوثري عفا الله عنه :

وفي تعاليقه وتحقيقاته يضعف من أراد ويوثق من أراد دون ضوابط أو قيود ، وربما ارتجل الكذب صرح بذلك العلامة الشيخ سليمان الصنيع رحمه الله حيث قال-بعد حكاية مجلس ضمهما-: (الذين يظهر لي أن الرجل يرتجل الكذب) (انظر هامش طليعة التنكيل : ص257) ، وأخطأ في تراجم كثيرة ولعل ذلك منشئوه حكمه على الرواة كما استظهره الأستاذ ضيف الله المناصير في رسالته " جهود الكوثري في علوم الحديث" ص (204-205) وذكر أنه وقف على ما يزيد على (250) راوٍ أخطأ فيهم أو وهم ، كما نبه على أغلاطه وأخطائه في تعليقاته على "ذيول التذكرة" العلامة الشيخ أحمد رافع الطهطاوي في " التنبيه والإيقاظ"، وللعلامة الشيخ محمد العربي التباني الجزائري مؤلف سماه "تنبيه الباحث السري إلى ما في رسائل وتعاليق الكوثري" تعقبه فيه (حيث تحامل على الأئمة وأتباعهم من غير الحنفية) (تحذير العبقري:1/9) ، وممن بيَّن تحامله وكشف نقمه على أهل الحديث الشيخ أحمد بن الغمّاري في كتاب له سماه "بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري" وقال فيه ص (44) أن الأستاذ الكوثري (لم يشكر لغير الحنفية نعمة، ولم يرع لهم حرمة بل جعلهم غرضاً لطعنه)، يقول الشيخ الألباني: (لا يخفى أن التعصب المذهبي لم يحفل أحد به مثل الأستاذ زاهد الكوثري على الحقيقة منذ كتاب "التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل" لذهبي العصر العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحي المعلمي رحمه الله.

وذكر المعلمي في "طليعته" ص (9) أن الكوثري-بتعصبه هذا- أساء جداً حتى إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله ورضي عنه. ومع تعصب الكوثري لمذهبه ومغالاته فقد كان فيه انحراف في المعتقد وعدول عن منهج السلف ، وانحياز إلى مذهب الجعد والجهم ، وميول إلى الاعتزال . يقول الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في "براءة أهل السنة" ص(6) : أن الكوثري (اجتمعت فيه أمراض متنوعة : من التقليد الأصم ، والتمشعر بغلو وجفاء ، والتصوف السادر ، والقبورية المكبَّة للمخلوق عن الخالق)، ولهذا يقول علامة الشام محمد بهجة البيطار في"الكوثري وتعليقاته" ص(92) : (وجملة القول أن هذا الرجل لا يعتد بعقله ولا بنقله ولا بعلمه ولا بدينه ، ومن يراجع تعليقاته يتحقق صدق ما قلناه فيه) .

وأما اعتزاليته فقد كشفها الشيخ مصطفى صبري إذ حكى مناظرة دارت بينه وبين الكوثري في مسألة القدر أوردها في كتابه "موقف العلم" (3/392) ثم قال : (الآن أجده- يعني الكوثري- قدرياً صريحاً… فهو معتزل أي قدري) ، ثم ذكر أن الكوثري عرَّض به وأساء في الرد والنقض ، ولذلك يقول الدكتور محمد رجب البيومي في مجلة الأزهر(س66ج7ص1057) إن الكوثري (يتسرع في القسوة دون موجب… وما كان أحراه يجادل بالتي هي أحسن).

وقد حاول الدكتور رجب حفظه الله أن ينفي عن الكوثري تهمة التعصب وأنه باحث نزيه فيه بعض قسوة وصولة ، وأتى على ذلك بشواهد لا تفي بالمقصود ولا تزيل عنه تلك التهمة ، فهي لاصقة به ولا يمكن أن تنفك عنه وقد كتب ما كتب ، كيف وعلماء عصره إلى يومنا هذا يشهدون بتعصبه ويقررون تحامله على أهل العلم وأئمة الدين ، حتى أن مقال الدكتور رجب في ترجمته للكوثري ذكر جملاً فيها إشارات إلى تعصبه وتقليده الأعمى لمذهبه ، ولا يتسع المجال هنا لبيان ذلك . وذكر الدكتور رجب- نقلاً عن الأستاذ أحمد خيري- أن للكوثري (51) مؤلفاً غير حواشيه التي كان يضعها على الكتب . وتوفي الكوثري سنة (1371ه) وقد زرع فتنة ما زال شررها يحرق وشظاها يلفح أقواماً ويضر بآخرين.

وقد حذر العلامة المعلمي من هذه الفتن حين خاطب الكوثري في "التنكيل" ص (474) بقوله : (كان خيراً للأستاذ ولأصحابه ولنا وللمسلمين أن يطوي الثوب على غرة ، ويقر الطير على مكناتها ويدع ما في "تاريخ بغداد " مدفوناً فيه ، ويذر النزاع الضئيل بين مسلمي الهند مقصوراً عليهم … وقد جرني الغضب للسنة وأئمتها إلى طرف مما أكره ، وأعوذ بالله من شر نفسي وسيء عملي {ربنا اغفر لنا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاً للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رؤوف رحيم}) اه كلامه رحمه الله.

ومن أقواله في الاستغاثة بغير الله: ( لا بد لأهل السلوك والرشاد من التوسل والاستغاثة والاستمداد بأرواح الأجلة ، والسادة الأمجاد ، إذ هم المالك لأزمة الأمور في نيل ذلك المراد ) . اهـ 


اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.

- أقوال العلماء في الكوثري:


قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلِّمي اليماني رحمه الله: فرأيتُ الأستاذ- (أي: الكوثري)- تعدَّى ما يوافقه عليه أهلُ العلمِ من توقيِر أبي حنيفة وحسنِ الذبِّ عنه إلى ما لا يرضاه عالم متثبِّتٌ من المغالطات المضادَّة للأمانة العلميَّة، ومِن التخليط في القواعد، والطعنِ في أئمَّة السنَّةِ ونقَلَتِها حتى تناول بعضَ أفاضل الصحابة والتابعين والأئمَّة الثلاثة مالكاً والشافعيَّ وأحمد وأضرابَهم وكبارَ أئمَّةِ الحديث وثقات نَقَلَتِه، والردِّ لأحاديث صحيحةٍ ثابتةٍ، والعيبِ للعقيدة السلفية، فأساء في ذلك جدّاً، حتى إلى الإمام أبي حنيفةَ نفسِه... أ.ه* *. "طليعة التنكيل" (ص17) 

وقال الشيخ الألباني حفظه الله: فإني أقدِّم اليومَ إلى القرَّاء الكرام كتابَ "التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل" تأليف العلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن علي اليماني رحمه الله تعالى. بيَّن فيه بالأدلَّةِ القاطعةِ والبراهينِ الساطعةِ تجنِّي الأستاذ الكوثري على أئمة الحديث ورواته، ورميَهُ إيَّاهم بالتجسيمِ والتشبيهِ، وطعنَه عليهم بالهوى والعصبية المذهبية، حتى لقد تجاوز طعنُه إلى بعض الصحابة، مصرِّحاً بأنَّ أبا حنيفة رحمه الله رغب عن أحاديثهم، وأنَّ قياسَه مقدَّمٌ عليها**! فضلاً عن غمزه بفضل الأئمَّةِ وعلمِهم، "فمالكٌ" -مثلاً- عنده ليس عربيَّ النسبِ، بل مولى! والشافعيُّ كذلك، بل هو عنده غيرُ فصيحٍ في لغته ولا متينٍ في فقهِه، والإمامُ أحمد غيرُ فقيهٍ عنده، وابنُه عبد الله مجسِّمٌ، ومثلُه ابن خزيمة وعثمان بن سعيد الدارمي وابن أبي حاتم وغيرهم. والإمامُ الدارقطني عنده أعمى ضالٌّ في المعتقد، متَّبعٌ للهوى، و"الحاكم " شيعيٌّ مختلطٌ اختلاطاً فاحشاً، وهكذا لم يَسْلَم مِن طعنه حتى مثل الحميدي وصالح بن محمد الحافظ، وأبي زرعة وابن عدي وابن أبي داود والذهبي وغيرهم. 
ثم هو إلى طعنه هذا يضعِّف الثقات من الحفَّاظ والرواة، وينصب العداوةَ بينهم وبين أبي حنيفة لمجرَّد روايتِهم عنه بعضَ الكلمات التي لا تروق لعصبيَّة الكوثري وجموده المذهبي، وهو في سبيلِ ذلك لا يتورَّع أنْ يعتَمِد على مثل "ابن النديم الورّاق" وغيره ممَّن لا يُعتدُّ بعلمه في هذا الشأن، وهو على النقيض من ذلك يوثِّقُ الضعفاءَ والكذابين إذا رَوَوْا ما يوافق هواه، وغير ذلك مما سترى تفصيلَه في هذا الكتاب بإذن الله... أ.ه**. "مقدِّمة طليعة التنكيل" (ص3-4

- وقال الصوفي عبد الله الغماري رحمه الله :
- - وهو أحدُ محبِّي ومريدي الكوثري -: وكنَّا نُعجبُ بالكوثريِّ لعلمه وسَعةِ اطَّلاعه، كما كنَّا نكره منه تعصُّبَه الشديدَ للحنفيَّة تعصُّباً يفوق تعصُّبَ الزمخشريِّ لمذهبِ الاعتزال، حتى كان يقول عنه شقيقُنا الحافظ أبو الفيض: "مجنون أبي حنيفة"، ولمَّا أهداني رسالتَه "إحقاق الحق" في الردِّ على رسالة إمام الحرمين في ترجيح مذهب الشافعي! وجدتُه غَمَزَ نَسَبَ الإمامِ الشافعيِّ، وَنَقَلَ عبارةَ "الساجي" في ذلك، فلمْتُه على هذا الغمز، وقلتُ له: إنَّ الطعنَ في الأنساب ليس بردٍّ علمي، فقال لي: "متعصِّبٌ رَدَّ على متعصِّبٍ". هذه عبارته، فاعترف بتعصُّبِه... وذكر - (أي: الكوثري)- أنه - (أي: الحافظ ابن حجر) - كان يَتْبَع النساءَ في الطريق، ويتغزَّل فيهن، وأنه تبِعَ امرأةً ظنَّها جميلةً، حتى وصلتْ إلى بيتِها وهو يمشي خلفها، وكشفتْ له البرقُعَ، فإذا هي سوداء دميمة، فرجع خائباً... وأكبر من هذا أن "الكوثري" رمى أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه- بالخَرَف، لأنَّه روى حديثاً يخالفُ مذهبَ أبي حنيفة، وأقبحُ مِن هذا أنَّه حاول تصحيحَ حديثٍ موضوعٍ لأنه قد يفيدُ البشارة بأبي حنيفةَ، وهو حديث "لو كان العلم بالثريَّا لتناوله رجالٌ من فارس"... فكتَبَ شقيقُنا ردّاً عليه -قال الأخ إحسان: وسمّاه "بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري"- جمع فيه سقطاته العلميَّةَ، وتناقضاته التي منشؤها التعصب البغيض، وقسا عليه بعضَ القسوة، وهو مع هذا معترفٌ بعلمه واطلاعه... أ.ه* * "بدع التفاسير" (ص180-181) بوساطة "كشف المتواري من تلبيسات الغماري" (ص88-90). وانظر كتاب "بيان مخالفة الكوثري لاعتقاد السلف" للدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن الخميِّس ففيه بيانٌ شافٍ لأهل التوحيد في عقيدة ذلك الرجل الهالك.

- وهناك العديد من الكتب التي بينت ضلالته ومنها :

- ( بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري ) أحمد الصديق الغماري رحمه الله .

- 
وقال أبو الفيض السيد أحمد بن الصديق الغماريّ في "بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري أو ردّ الكوثريّ على الكوثريّ" ص 63 :
(فانظر إلى هذا المجرم القليل الدّين، كيف يستهين بصاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وابن عمه ، وينسب إليه ما لا يرضاه لنفسه مسلم أبيّ غيور على دينه، ولم يراع فيه حرمة الصحبة، ولا حرمة القرابة، ولا جلالته في العلم ولا مكانته في الورع والتقوى ، كل ذلك من أجل أبي حنيفة حتى لا يسقط له قول، ولا يرد له رأي، ولهذا قلنا: إنه على استعداد تامّ لأن يكفر بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا شافهه بخطأ أبي حنيفة ! )

- وقال علامة الشام محمد بهجة البيطار في "الكوثري وتعليقاته" ص43 :
(وجملة القول أن هذا الرجل لا يعتد بعقله ولا بنقله ولا بعلمه ولا بدينه ، ومن يراجع تعليقاته يتحقق صدق ما قلناه فيه) .

- وهناك رسالة علمية بينت منهج الشيخ ( محمد زاهد الكوثري ) عفا الله عنه 

- فهذه الرسالة التي بعنوان (زاهد الكوثري وآرؤه الاعتقادية عرض ونقد)، للطالب علي بن عبدالله الفهيد، عبارة عن دراسة نقدية لأحد الشخصيات المؤثرة في عصره، وهو الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري والتي كان له أثر كبير في المنافحة عن مذهب الماتريدية في الأصول، وعن الحنفية في الفروع. 
وكان له آراء في مسائل الاعتقاد، وردود كثيرة على عقيدة السلف، وبعض قواعدهم، وعلى أئمتهم.

- أهم نتائج الرسالة :


-نلحظ أن الكوثري لم يخرج عند تلقيه العلم عن دائرة الأحناف الماتريدية في الأصول وفي الفروع، لذا كان شديد التعصب لنصرة معتقد الماتردية متهجماً على خصومهم. 
-سار الكوثري في معرفة الله وفق رأي المتكلمين الذين يرون أنه أول واجب، وعلى طريقتهم في تقريرها. 
-وافق الكوثري السلف في القدر عموماً. 
-أن الكوثري لا يرى أن أفعال الله معللة موافقةً لرأي الفلاسفة. 
-وافق الكوثري السلف الصالح في مسألة خلق فعل العبد، مع ميل لرأي المعتزلة بسبب قوله بالإرادة الجزئية. 
-لا يرى الكوثري فرقاً بين توحيد العبادة وبين توحيد الربوبية ؛ لذا قرر أن الواجب على المكلف الإقرار بالصانع. 
-أن الكوثري يرى جواز الاستغاثة بالأموات ما دام المستغيث مقراً بقدرة الله النافذة. 
-أن الكوثري يرى جواز البناء على القبور والصلاة عندها. 
-أن الكوثري يقرر نفي حقيقة الاستواء لله، ويمنع إثبات أياً من معانيه التي أثبتها السلف. 
-أثبت تناقض الكوثري في أكثر من موضع خاصة في قواعده المضطربة ؛ مثل نفيه للآحاد عند رده على من استدل به في إثبات الاستواء والعلو، ثم احتجاجه بالآحاد للرد على من نفى نزول عيسى ابن مريم، ومثل نفي اللوازم الباطلة عند إثبات الرؤية، ثم إثبات مثل هذه اللوازم عند نفيه للنـزول والاستواء. 
-أن الكوثري لا يرى وصف الله بما وصف نفسه وبما وصفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصفات الخبرية

- وهناك العديد من الكتب والرسائل والبحوث التي قامت بالرد على الشيخ الكوثري عفا الله عنه .
- والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله :

-        وهم  الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله :

-        وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

-        وهم السعيد بن بسيوني زغلول حفظه الله :

-        وهم فواز أحمد زمرلي ومحمد المعتصم بالله البغدادي :






-        في الحيدث الذي أخرجه أحمد (2/235) ومن طريقه ابو 

نعيم في الحلية (9/233) وابن حبان (7/204/4886) 

والبيهقي في السنن (5/265) من طريق العلاء بن 

عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة : قال : قال رسول 

الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اليمين الكاذبة منفقة للسلعة 

ممحقة للكسب ( وفي لفظ : ) للبركة ) .



قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        واللفظ الآخر لأحمد رحمه الله  في رواية .

-        وهو عند البخاري من طريق اخرى عن ابي هريرة أصح من هذه ولفظه : ( الحلف منفقة للسلعة ممحقة للبركة )

-        ورواه مسلم إلا أنه قال : ( ...للربح )) .

-        وأسناد رواية الترجمة صحيح على شرطه ولم يخرجه الحاكم – وهو على شرطه – ولعله لم ينتبه لزيادة (( الكاذبة )) انها لم ترد في رواية الشيخين .

-         كما لاينتبه لها آخرون منهم الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله فإن الغزالي رحمه الله  لما اورده في ( الإحياء ) مثل حديث الترجمة باللفظ الآخر قال العراقي رحمه الله في تخريجه (2/75) :

(( متفق عليه من حديث ابي هريرة بلفظ ( الحلف ) وهو عند البيهقي بلفظ المصنف )) ! 

-        ومنهم تلميذ الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله فإنه لم يورده في كتابه (( موارد الظمآن ) وهو على شرطه ولهذا استدركته عليه في كتابي ( صحيح الموارد )).


-        (تنبيه ):

-        اورد الديلمي في كتابه ( الفردوس ) (5/549/9054) حديث الترجمة باللفظ الاول فقال المعلق ** عليه :

( إسناد هذا الحديث في ( زهر الفردوس ) (4/432) قال : أخبرنا أبي وغيره – قلت الألباني : فساق إسناده الطويل في ثلاثة أسطر لا طائل من ذكرها إلى : ) حدثنا أبو حنيفة عن ناصح عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        الذي في نسختي المصورة من ( زهر الفردوس ) آخر المجلد (ص:356) بهذا الإسناد إلى ابي هريرة بلفظ : 
( اليمين الغموس تذهب بالمال وتدع الديار بلاقع ) 

وناصح هذا : هو ابن عبد الله المحلمي .
قال البخاري فيه : ( منكر الحديث ) 


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفرلوالديه :

-        قال الشيخ حفظه الله :

-        ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابو شجاع شيرويه :

(هو شيرويه بن شهردار بن فناخسرو بن خسركان بن رينويه بن خسرو بن زرود بن ديلم بن الدباس بن لشكري بن راجي بن كيوس بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله ابن صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الضحاك بن فيروز الديلمي، المحدث المؤرخ أبو شجاع الهمذاني
مؤرخ همذان، ومصنف كتاب الفردوس. سمع الكثير بنفسه، ورحل، قال فيه يحيى بن مندة: شاب كيس، حسن الخلق والخلق، زكي القلب، صلب في السنة، قليل الكلام. روى عنه ابنه شهردار، ومحمد بن الفضل الإسفرائيني، ومحمد بن أبي القاسم الساوي، وأبو العلاء أحمد بن محمد بن الفضل الحافظ، وآخرون. وتوفي في تاسع عشر رجب سنة تسع وخمس مئة . وهو متوسط المعرفة، وليس هو بالمتقن. ولد سنة خمس وأربعين وأربع مئة. وكان صلباً في السنة. دخل إصبهان في سنة خمس وخمس مئة، فروى عنه أبو موسى المديني، وطائفة.
( تاريخ الإسلام )

-        وذكر ابن الصلاح في " طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية " أن لأبي شجاع كتاب " المنامات "، ونقل منه كلاماً .
وذكر حاجي خليفة في " إيضاح المكنون " أن له " رياض الانس لعقلاء الانس في معرفة احوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتاريخ الخلفاء بعده "، في مجلد .
وذكر المحب الطبري في " الرياض النضرة " أن له " كتاب المنتقى من كتاب المقامات " .
أما كتابه الشهير " فردوس الأخبار بمأثور الخطاب المخرَّج على كتاب الشهاب "، فقال الكتاني عنه في " الرسالة المستطرفة " : وكتاب ( الفردوس ) أورد فيه عشرة آلاف حديث من الأحاديث القصار مرتبة على نحو من عشرين حرفا من حروف المعجم من غير ذكر إسناد في مجلد أو مجلدين وسماه : ( فردوس الأحكام بمأثور الخطاب المخرج على كتاب الشهاب ) أي : ( شهاب الأحكام ) ( للقضاعي ) وأسند أحاديثه ولد المذكور في أربع مجلدات خرج سند كل حديث تحته وسماه : ( إبانة الشبه في معرفة كيفية الوقوف على ما في كتاب الفردوس من علامة الحروف ) واختصره الحافظ ( ابن حجر ) وسماه : ( تسديد القوس في مختصر مسند الفردوس ) . اهـ 
-        ابنه شهردار بن شيرويه بن شهردار بن فناخسرو، أبو منصور الديلمي الهمذاني ( ت 558 هـ ) :
قال ابن السمعاني في الذيل : كان أبو منصور حافظاً، عارفاً بالحديث، فهماً، عارفاً بالأدب، ظريفاً، خفيفاً، لازماً مسجده، متبعاً أثر والده في كتابة الحديث وسماعه وطلبه. رحل إلى إصبهان مع والده سنة خمس وخمس مئة، ثم رحل إلى بغداد سنة سبع وثلاثين. سمع: أباه، وأبا الفتح عبدوس بن عبد الله، ومكي بن منصور الكرجي، وحمد بن نصر الأعمش، وقيدس بن عبد الرحمن الشعراني، وأبا محمد الدوني. وبزنخان: الفقيه أبا بكر أحمد بن محمد بن زنجويه. وذكر أنه سمع منه مسند أحمد بن حنبل سنة خمس مئة، بروايته عن الحسين بن محمد الفلاكي، عن القطيعي. وله إجازة من أبي بكر بن خلف الشيرازي، وأبي منصور الحسين بن المقومي. 
كتبت عنه، وكان يجمع أسانيد كتاب الفردوس لوالده، ورتب لذلك ترتيباً عجيباً حسناً. ثم رأيت الكتاب سنة ست وخمسين ( أي وخمس مئة ) بمرو في ثلاث مجلدات ضخمة، وقد فرغ منه، وهذبه ونقحه. وقال: أنا المقومي سنة ثلاث وثمانين ( أي وأربع مئة ) إجازةً، وفيها ولدت. 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله ): روى عنه: ابنه أبو مسلم أحمد وأبو سهل عبد السلام السرنولي، وطائفة. وسمعنا من طريقه كتاب الألقاب لأبي بكر الشيرازي. وقيّد وفاته في هذه السنة ( يقصد الذهبي سنة ثمان وخمسين وخمس مئة ) عبد الرحيم الحاجي. زاد السمعاني: في رجبها.
( تاريخ الإسلام )

-        وكتاب (لفردوس الأخبار بمأثور الخطاب ) لابي شجاع شيرويه بن شهردار بن شيرويه  جمع فيه أحاديث بلا أسانيد 

-        والابن الذي أسند أحاديث أبيه في كتاب ملحق بكتاب أبيه ويعرف ب(مسند الفردوس) وليس مسندا بمعنى الترتيب على الصحابة ، ولكن بمعنى إيراد أسانيد أحاديث الفردوس ، فالابن هو :الحافظ أبو منصور شهردار ابن الحافظ شيرويه بن شهردار الديلمي‏.‏.

-         وقد قام الباحث مصطفى سي يعقوب بتحقيق تسديد القوس في ترتيب مسند الفردوس لابن حجر "الجزء الأول" - دراسة وتحقيق لسبعمائة حديث . في رسالة دكتوراة عام 1406هـ

وهذا ملخص رسالته

قسم الباحث رسالته إلى قسمين: دراسي وتحقيقي.

القسم الدراسي: وفيه بابان: 
الباب الأول: وفيه ستة فصول: وصف النسخ الخطية لكتاب الفردوس، وصف النسخ الخطية لمسند الفردوس، وصف النسخ الخطية لزهر الفردوس، وصف النسخ الخطية لتشديد القوس، مقارنة بين هذه الكتب السابقة وبين "الشهاب" للقضاعي، تعريف بالإمام القضاعي، لمحة سريعة عن ترجمة أبي شجاع (صاحب الفردوس)، لمحة سريعة عن ترجمة أبي منصور (صاحب مسند الفردوس)، لمحة سريعة عن ابن حجر (صاحب الزهر والتسديد). 

الباب الثاني: وفيه فصلان: عمل الباحث في التحقيق، خطة المؤلف (فيها منهجه في الترتيب). 

القسم التحقيقي: واعتمد فيه على نسخة لها صورة في الجامعة الإسلامية عدد أوراقها (313) ورقة، في كل صفحة (29) سطراً (لم يذكر رقمها في الجامعة). 

وقد قام الباحث بتحقيق (700) حديث، والكتاب عبارة عن ترتيب أحاديث مسند الفردوس على الحروف الهجائية

-        وللكتاب طبع بتحقيقين متغايرين وهما :

-        الأول: عن دار الكتب العلمية سنة 1406هـ.. بتحقيق السعيد بن بسيوني زغلول.. عن المخطوط المحفوظ في معهد المخطوطات بالقاهرة فقط.
الثاني: عن دار الكتاب العربي سنة 1407هـ.. بتحقيق - تجاوزاً - فواز أحمد زمرلي و محمد المعتصم بالله البغدادي.. عن المخطوط المحفوظ في المكتبة الأزهرية بالقاهرة فقط.. وحلّاها بكتاب الحافظ ابن حجر.



 وهذا العملين يختلفان في ترتيب الأحاديث والأخبار بحسب ورودها في المخطوطتين.. إلا أن أصحاب دار الكتب العلمية نسخوا تحشيات تسديد القوس للحافظ والتي وضعها محققا طبعة دار الكتاب العربي وألحقوها في طبعتهم
وليس لهذه  الطبعتين تحقيق علمي  يعتمد عليه لكثرة الأخطاء العلمية والسقط والخطأ وإنما حالهم النقل والعزو بلا تثبت . وكثرة التحشيات  . والله المستعان

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله :

- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :





في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير 

- (22/18/25) : حدثنا طالب بن قرة الأذني : ثنا محمد بن 

- عيسى الطباع . (ح ) وحدثنا الحسين بن إسحاق التستري :

- ثنا يحيى الحماني قالا : ثنا ابو عوانة عن عبد الملك بن 

- عمير عن علقمة بن وائل عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى 

- الله عليه وسلم : ( من غصب رجلا ً أرضا ظلما , لقى الله 

- وهو عليه غضبان ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- ( إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات على شرط مسلم من طريق الحماني وهذا وإن كان اتهم بسرقة الحديث فقد تابعه من الوجه الآول : محمد بن عيسى الطباع وهوثقة فقيه كما قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) 

- وقد خفيت هذه المتابعة الهامة على الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) (3/54/7) 

- وقد ذكر الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع (4/176) فذكر الحديث عن عبد الله رضي الله عنه باللفظ المذكور وقالا: ( رواه الطبراني من رواية يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني ) وزاد الهيثمي رحمه الله : ( وهو ضعيف وقد وثق والكلام فيه كثير ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- ( وإنهما قد وهما في نسبتهما الحديث ل( عبد الله ) وتابعهما الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله فأخذ يفسر هذه النسبة قائلا (ق167/2) ) الظاهر انه ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه فإنه المعنى عند الإطلاق ) !

- وجزم بذلك شيخه الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله فقال في ( مختصره ) المنتقى من ( الترغيب ) ( 177/658) : (( وعن عبد الله – يعني : ابن مسعود .....فذكر الحديث ))!

- وكل ذلك ناشئ من التقليد وحسن الظن بالحافظ المنذري رحمهم الله مع كثرة أوهامه التي تعجب منها الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله وكشف النقاب عن الكثير منها وفاتته أشياء نبهت على بعضها في تعليقي على صحيح الترغيب وضعيف الترغيب وهذا منها .

- ثم وقع الحافظ الناجي- رحمه الله من الأوهام الكثيرة !- في وهم آخر فقال : (( ولفظ : (( الغصب )) لم يطلع عليه الإمام البلقيني رحمه الله في ( تدريبه ) فقال : ( وليس في الأحاديث : ( من غصب )) ....)

- وقال الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله :ولا شيخنا ابن حجر رحمه الله تبعا لشيخه ابن الملقن في تخريج ( أحاديث الرافعي ) حيث قالا : ( لم يروه أحد منهم بلفظ : ( من غصب )...)

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- وهذا النفي قد يرد بالنسبة للحافظ البلقيني رحمه الله فإني وإن كنت لم أقف بعد على كلامه في ( البدر المنير ) فإن المجلد الذي فيه كتاب البيوع لم يطبع بعد ولكني رأيته في ( خلاصة البدر المنير ) فقال (2/98/1620) – بعد ان ذكره من حديث ابي هريرة نحوه : ( ولا أعلم انه ورد في رواية : ( من غصب ) مع أني ذكرته في ( الاصل ) من طرق ليست فيها ) .

- واستدراك الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله عليه وارد بخلاف شيخه ابن حجر رحمه الله فإنه قال بعد تخريجه لحديث ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه بألفاظ واحاديث خرجها دون أن يسوق الفاظها :

- ( تنبيه ) : لم يروه أحد منهم بلفظ : ( من غصب ) نعم في ( الطبراني ) من حديث وائل بن حجر : ( من غصب ...) فذكر حديث الترجمة 

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- في هذا ( التنبيه ) فائدتان :

- الأولى : الرد على الناجي رحمه الله في استدراكه المذكور على الحافظ رحمه الله .

- والأخرى : بيان خطأ نسبة الحديث من الحافظ وغيره لرواية ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه .والله ولي التوفيق .

- ثم رأيت الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله قد عزاه في الجامع الكبير ( 2/804) للطبراني عن وائل بن حجر رضي الله عنه فالحمد لله على توفيقه .

- ولم ينتبه لهذا الخطأ ولا لتلك المتابعة القوية المصححة للحديث المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم فضعفوا الحديث (2/268) مقلدين الهيثمي رحمه الله في تضعيفه للحماني رحمه الله !!

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

- نبذة مختصرة عن يحيى الحماني رحمه الله :

- يحيى بن عبد الحميد ابن عبد الرحمن بن ميمون بن عبد الرحمن ، الحافظ الإمام الكبير أبو زكريا بن المحدث الثقة أبي يحيى الحماني الكوفي صاحب "المسند" الكبير . 

ولد نحو الخمسين ومائة . 

وحدث عن : أبيه -وأبوه من أصحاب الأعمش- وعن عبد الرحمن بن سليمان بن الغسيل ، وهذا أكبر شيخ له ، ومندل بن علي ، وعبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي ، وأبي عوانة ، وشريك ، وسليمان بن بلال ، وقيس بن الربيع ، وأبي إسرائيل الملائي ، وعبد الله بن المبارك ، وهشيم ، وفضيل بن عياض ، وعبد الواحد بن زياد ، وخالد بن عبد الله ، وحشرج بن نباتة ، وإبراهيم بن سعد ، وحماد بن زيد ، وعلي بن مسهر ، وسفيان بن عيينة ، وخلق . 

وعنه : أبو قلابة ، وأبو حاتم ، وعلي بن عبد العزيز البغوي ، وأحمد بن يحيى الحلواني ، وأبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا ، ومحمد بن أيوب الرازي ، ومحمد بن إبراهيم البوشنجي ، وأبو حصين محمد بن الحسين الوادعي ، ومطين ، وموسى بن إسحاق الأنصاري ، ومحمد بن إبراهيم السراج ، وعثمان بن خرزاذ ، وأبو القاسم البغوي ، والحسين بن إسحاق التستري ، وخلق كثير . 

قال الأثرم : سمعت القعنبي يقول : رأيت رجلا طويلا شابا في مجلس ابن عيينة ، فقال ابن عيينة : من يسأل لأهل الكوفة ؟ ثم قال : أين ابن الحماني ، فقام ، فقال : من أنت ؟ فانتسب له ، فقال : نعم ، كان أبوك جليسنا عند مسعر ، فجعل يسأل . 

وقال إبراهيم بن بشار : رأيت عند ابن عيينة جماعة من البصريين يتذاكرون الحديث ، فتحول سفيان للكوفة ، أتى إلى ناحية أهل الكوفة ، فقال : أين ابن آدم ؟ أين ابن الحماني عبد الحميد ؟ . 

وروى ابن عدي ، عن طريف بن عبيد الله الموصلي قال : كأني أنظر إلى يحيى الحماني شيخ ضعيف ، أعور اليسرى ، منحني العنق ، يقول : حدثنا شريك . 

وقال محمد بن عبد الرحمن السامي الهروي : سئل أحمد بن حنبل عن يحيى الحماني ، فسكت ، فلم يقل شيئا . 

وقال الميموني : ذكر الحماني عند أحمد ، فقال : ليس بأبي غسان بأس . ومرة ذكره ، فنفض يده ، وقال : لا أدري . 

وقال مطين : سألت أحمد بن حنبل عنه ، قلت له : تعرفه ؟ لك به علم ؟ فقال : كيف لا أعرفه ؟ قلت : أكان ثقة ؟ قال : أنتم أعرف بمشايخكم . 

وقال محمد بن إبراهيم البوشنجي : حدثنا يحيى الحماني ، حدثنا أحمد بن حنبل ، حدثنا إسحاق الأزرق . . فذكر حديثا في الإبراد بالظهر . 

قال حنبل : قدمت من الكوفة ، فقلت لأبي عبد الله : حدثنا يحيى الحماني ، عن أبي عبد الله بحديث إسحاق الأزرق ، فقال : ما أعلم أني حدثته به ، فلعله حفظه على المذاكرة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله :

وكذا سأل المروذي أحمد ، فأنكر أن يكون حدثه ، وقال : قولوا لهارون الحمال يضرب على حديث يحيى الحماني . 

وقال أبو عبيد الآجري ، عن أبي داود قال : حدث يحيى الحماني عن أحمد بحديث إسحاق الأزرق ، فأنكره ، فقال يحيى : حدثنا أحمد على باب ابن علية ، فقال أحمد : ما سمعناه من إسحاق إلا بعد موت إسماعيل . 

ثم قال أبو داود : كان حافظا ، سألت أحمد عنه ، فقال : ألم تره ؟ قلت : بلى. قال : إنك إذا رأيته عرفته .

- وقال النسائي : ليس بثقة ، وقال مرة : ضعيف . 

وأما يحيى بن معين : فروى عنه عباس : أبو يحيى الحماني ثقة ، وابنه ثقة . 

وقال أحمد بن زهير عنه : يحيى الحماني ثقة . 

وروى عنه عثمان بن سعيد : صدوق مشهور ، ما بالكوفة مثله ، ما يقال فيه إلا من حسد . 

وقال أبو حاتم : سألت ابن معين عنه ، فأجمل القول فيه ، وقال : ما له ؟ كان يسرد مسنده أربعة آلاف سردا ، و حديث شريك ثلاثة آلاف وخمس مائة كمثل . ذكر أبو حاتم نحو عشرة آلاف . ثم قال : كان أحد المحدثين . 

وقال عن ابن معين عبد الخالق بن منصور : صدوق ثقة . 

وقال أحمد بن منصور الرمادي : هو عندي أوثق من أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة ، وما يتكلمون فيه إلا من الحسد . 


وقال أحمد بن زهير ، عن ابن معين : ما كان بالكوفة في أيامه رجل يحفظ معه ، وهؤلاء يحسدونه . 

ابن صالح المصري : قال البغوي : كنا على باب يحيى الحماني ، فجاء يحيى بن معين على بغلته ، فسأله أصحاب الحديث أن يحدثهم ، فأبى ، وقال : جئت مسلما على أبي زكريا ، فدخل ، ثم خرج ، فسألوه عنه.
- قال أبو أحمد بن عدي : ليحيى الحماني مسند صالح ، ويقال : إنه أول من صنف المسند بالكوفة ، وأول من صنف المسند بالبصرة مسدد ، وأول من صنف المسند بمصر أسد السنة ، وهو أقدم منهما موتا . والحماني يقال : إن الدارمي أودعه كتبا ، فسرق منها أحاديث ، وتكلم فيه أحمد ، وابن المديني قال : يحيى حسن الثناء عليه . . . إلى أن قال ابن عدي : ولم أر في مسنده وأحاديثه أحاديث مناكير ; وأرجو أنه لا بأس به . 

قال شيخنا أبو الحجاج : وجده ميمون ، ويقال : عبد الرحمن بن ميمون يلقب بشمين . 

قلت : وقد تواتر توثيقه عن يحيى بن معين ، كما قد تواتر تجريحه عن الإمام أحمد ، 

ولا رواية له في الكتب الستة ، تجنبوا حديثه عمدا ، لكن
- له ذكر في "صحيح" مسلم في ضبط اسمه ، فقال عقيب حديث سليمان بن بلال ، عن ربيعة ، عن عبد الملك بن سعيد بن سويد ، عن أبي حميد أو أبي أسيد ، قال : قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : إذا دخل أحدُكم المسْجِدَ ، فَلْيَقُلْ : اللَّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي أبْوَابَ رحْمَتِكِ ... وذكرالحديث ثم قال : سمعت يحيى بن يحيى يقول : كتبت هذا الحديث من كتاب سليمان بن بلال ، قال : وبلغني أن يحيى الحماني يقول : وأبو أسيد

.
- قلت - أما عن أبوه رحمه الله -:وأبو يحيى الحماني هذا من صغار أتباع التابعين، روى له (خ م د ت ق) إلا النسائي، وأما مسلم فروى له في المقدمة.
قال عبد الله بن أحمد الدورقى، عن يحيى بن معين: يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني ثقة، وأبوه ثقة.
وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب "الثقات".
وقال أبو أحمد بن عدي فيه وفي أبيه: وهما ممن يكتب حديثهما

قلت: وابنه هو يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني أبو زكريا صاحب المسند الكبير.
- وقال الألباني رحمه الله : وقد أتهم يحيى الحماني بسرقة الحديث .
- والله اعلم .

- قال مقيده عفا الله :

- وقد ذكر السخاوي في " الجواهر والدرر " 2/661 ، والسيوطي في " نظم العقيان " ص50 أنّ لابن حجر مختصرا وتلخيصا لترغيب المنذري رحمه الله 

- قلت : وقد نفاه بعضهم عنه .

- والله اعلم.

- وقد أثبته الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ( 7/1095) بقوله : وجزم بذلك شيخه الحافظ العسقلاني رحمه الله فقال في مختصره ( المنتقى من الترغيب ) (177/658) ....

- قال الأستاذ/ عصام محمد الشَّنْطِي في كتابه (المخطوطات العربية في الهند) (ص 30 وما بعدها):

ومما رأيت من مخطوطات المكتبة الأولى (الأمانة) وقيدت ملاحظات حولها ما يلي:...
(9) تلخيص الترغيب والترهيب للحافظ المنذري، والتلخيص لابن حجر العسقلاني، المتوفى سنة 852 هـ، نسخة نفيسة بخطه، وعليها مطالعة محمد مرتضى الحسيني الزَّبِيدي، مؤرخة في سنة 1174 هـ، وهو صاحب "تاج العروس". اه

- و كتاب ( مختصر الترغيب والترهيب ) للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله قد حققه الشيخ المحدث حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله . والله اعلم .

- نبذة مختصرة للحافظ الناجي رحمه الله :





إبراهيم بن محمد بن محمود بن بدر، برهان الدين، أبو إسحاق الحلبي القبيباتي الشافعيّ الناجي:
واعظ، عارف بالحديث. توفي بدمشق.
- وله رحمه الله كتاب ( عجالة الإملاء ) قد تتبع فيه رحمه الله الحافظ المنذري بعض الاوهام واعتذر عن الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله بغياب كتبه وتارة بالطبيعة البشرية فقال رحمه الله في مقدمته :(ولا غرابة في ذلك، فإنه من طبيعة البشر، الذي فرض عليه –لحكمة بالغة– أن يخطئ ليتطهّر، ولذلك قيل: "كم ترك الأول للآخر". ولهذا جاءت النصوص الكثيرة عن أئمتنا تترى؛ أنهم بشر يصيبون مرات ومرات، ويخطئون مرة وكرّة وأخرى،.
- وقال عنه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه ( صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ) :
- ولا بـد لـي هـنا من الإشـارة بأنـني اسـتفدت التنبـيه على الكـثير من هـذه الأوهـام المشـار إليـها آنـفاً وغيـرها من كتـاب الحـافظ العـلامة الشـيخ إبراهيم النـاجي الحلـبـي الدمشـقي رحـمه الله، الذي سـمّاه في مقـدمته إيـاه بــ (عُجـالة الإمـلاء المتيـسّـرة مـن التـذنـيـب عـلـى ما وقـع للحـافـظ المـنـذري

من الوهم وغيره في كتابه "الترغيب والترهيب"..)، وهو –لعمر الله– كتاب هامّ جداً، دلّ على أن مؤلفه رحمه الله كان على ثروة عظيمة من العلم، وجانب كبير من دقّة الفهم، جاء فيه بالعَجب العُجاب، طرَّزه بفوائد كثيرة تسرّ ذوي الألباب، قلما توجد في كتاب، وقد قال هو نفسه فيه، وصاحب البيت أدرى بما فيه:
(فهذه نكت قليلة، لكنها مهمة جليلة، لم أُسبق إليها، ولا رأيت من تنبّه لها ولا نبَّه عليها، جعلتها كالتذنيب، على ما وقع للإمام العلامة الحافظ الكبير زكي الدين المنذري رضي الله عنه من الوهم والايهام، في كتابه الشهير المتداول .......
- و(عجالة الإملاء ) للحافظ الناجي رحمه الله حققه الشيخ المحدث ابو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله ( مخطوط ).
- والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ الإمام الطبراني رحمه الله :

-        وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :

-        وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه (2/916/2744) 

-        والطبراني في الأوسط (8/446/7915) والصغير 

(ص:222 –الهند ) من طريقين عن يحيى بن سعيد حدثني 

عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال : قال رسول الله صلى 

الله عليه وسلم : ( كفر بإمرئ ادعاء نسب لا يعرفه أو جحده 

وإن دق ) .


-        قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        ( إسناد حسن )

-        قال الطبراني رحمه الله :

-        ( لم يروه عن يحيى بن سعيد إلا ابو ضمرة أنس بن عياض )! 

-        قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        فهو بالنسبة لما أحاط به علمه وإلا فهو عند ابن ماجه من طريق سليمان بن بلال عن يحيى بن سعيد .

-        وهذا ثبت في بعض نسخ ( ابن ماجه ) دون بعض .

-        كما نبه على ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في ( النكت الظراف )** (6/341- 342) 

-        ولذلك لم يعزوه الحافظ المنذري** رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) لابن ماجه رحمه الله .

-        قال المنذري رحمه الله (3/88) :

( رواه أحمد والطبراني في ( الصغير ) !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

وفاته عزوه  ( للمعجم  الأوسط ) أيضا !

-        وأما أحمد فرواه من طريق أخرى عن عمرو بن شعيب فقال (2/215) : ثنا علي بن عاصم عن المثنى بن الصباح عن عمرو بن شعيب به مع تقديم وتاخير ولفظه : ( كفر تبرؤ من نسب وغن دق او ادعاء إلى نسب لا يعرف ) .
وهذا ( إسناد ضعيف إلى عمرو لحال المثنى بن الصباح وعلي بن عاصم ولكنه لا يضر الطريق الأولى عن عمرو ولذلك لم يعله المنذري بهما وتبعه الحافظ الهيثمي فقال رحمه الله (1/97) :
( رواه أحمد والطبراني في |( الصغير ) ( والاوسط ) وهو من رواية عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده ) 
يشير بذلك الى انها رواية حسنة احتج بها الأئمة أحمد وغيره كما هو مبين .


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        ومن جهل المعلقين الثلاثة **على ( الترغيب ) وقلة فهمهم فيه : أنهم لم ينتبهوا إلى ما أشرت إليه من صنيع المنذري والهيثمي رحمهم الله !

-        ووما دلني على ذلك أنهم لما نقلوا كلام الهيثمي المذكور بتروا منه قوله ( وهو من رواية ....) الخ  لانهم – لجهلهم البالغ – لم يفهموا له معنى !! ولذلك تطاولوا عليه وعلى المنذري فتعقبوهما بقولهم – وكأنهم اكتشفوا كنزا ً.

-        وهذا كذب بالنسبة لرواية الطبراني رحمه الله لأنها سالمة منه كما قد رأيت ولكذبهم هذا جنوا على الحديث بتصديرهم الكلام عليه بقولهم : (( ضعيف )) ! ولم يضعفه أحد من قبل فيما علمت من الحفاظ !

-        وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح (12/42) من رواية أحمد ولم يضعفه بل أشار الى تقويته بسكوته عنه كما هي قاعدته وبقوله رحمه الله في ( الفتح ) : ( وله شاهد عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ) .وعزاه في مكان آخر (ص:55) للطبراني .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-        القيمة العلمية لكتاب ( النكت الظراف ) للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله 

-        فهي تعليقات وتعقبات للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله على تحفة الاشراف للحافظ المزي رحمه الله ويمكن إيجازها بالنقاط التالية :

-        بعض هذه النكت للحكم على بعض الأحاديث التي سكت عنها المزي وبيان علتها

-        بعض النكت لموافقة المزي رحمه الله  في إسنادها .

-        بعض النكت لاستدراك حديث لم يذكره المزي رحمه الله .

ومن مثاله ما ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله لحديث الترجمة.

-        بعض النكت لاستدراك طريق من طرق الحديث أغفلها المزي رحمه الله .

-        بعض النكت استدراكات منقولة من «لحق الأطراف» للمزي على التحفة.

-        بعض النكت لبيان ما أغفله المزي من أقوال المخرجين.

-        قد ينسب المزي الحديث إلى كتاب عند من خرجه، وهو في غيره، فتأتي النكت مُصَحِحَة ومُصًوّبة

-        قد يورد المزي الحديث تحت ترجمة صحابي، والحال أنه من رواية غيره، فتبين النكت الصواب في ذلك

-        من هذه النكت ما هو تصحيح لتحصيف وقع فيه المزي رحمه الله 

-        قد يُجمل المزي القول في التخريج، فتأتي النكت مفصلة.

-        أخطأ المزي أحياناً في تعيين بعض الرواة عن الصحابة، فجاءت النكت مقومة لذلك.

-        بعض النكت للاعتراض على المزي في ذكره ترجمة في المسانيد، والحال أنها مرسلة، كما في قول ابن حجر في ترجمة عبيد بن رفاعة بن رافع الزرقي، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «قد اعترض على المزي في ذكره عبيد بن رفاعة في المسانيد، مع كونه قال في التهذيب: إن روايته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلة، فكان حقه أن يذكر حديث في المراسيل»

-        من النكت ما تنبه على فائدة حديثية.

كقوله عقب حديث في إسناده، بقية بن الوليد عن الوضين بن عطاء، عن محفوظ بن علقمة عنه به: «أخرجه إسحاق في (مسنده) عن بقية، ثنا الوضين، حدثني محفوظ. فأمن تدليسه وتسويته»

-        من النكت ما ترجح ما توقف فيه المزي

-        قد ينفي المزي وجود حديث بإسناد معين في مصدر من مصادر تخريجه، فتأتي النكت مثبته لوجوده ومبينة لموطنه. كقوله عقب قول المزي عن حديث: لم يذكر أبو مسعود حديث عبيد بن إسماعيل ولا وجد في البخاري: «بل هو موجود في غزوة بدر من كتاب المغازي 

-        قد يغفل المزي عن منهجه في مسألة حديثية، فتأتي النكتب منبهة ومعدلة على ضوء ذلك المنهج

-        ثم إن ابن حجر لم يعتن بالتتبع الدقيق لكل ما في التحفة والتنكيت عليه، فمثلاً:

ـ النقطة الأولى: المتعلقة بالحكم على الأحاديث، وهي في غاية النفاسة العلمية ـ مع كونها غير واردة على المزي، لأنها ليست من شرطه ـ نجد الحافظ ابن حجر لم يحافظ عليها، فقد سكت عن حديث: «ستفتح عليكم الآفاق، وستفتح عليكم مدينة يقال لهل قزوين» الذي قال عنه الذهبي: «لقد شان ابن ماجه سننه بإدخال هذا الحديث الموضوع فيها». وقد نبه على هذا محقق التحفة .

-        قال الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله – في النكت :
وإذا تقرر هذا فقد فات المصنف حالة أخرى لهذه اللفظة وهي خفية جدا قل من نبه عليها، بل لم ينبه عليها أحد من المصنفين في علوم الحديث مع شدة الحاجة إليها وهي إنها ترد ولا يتعلق بها حكم باتصال ولا انقطاع بل يكون المراد بها سياق القصة سواء أدركها الناقل أو لم يدركها ويكون هناك شيء محذوف مقدر ومثال ذلك:
ما أخرجه ابن أبي خيثمة في "تاريخه" عن أبيه قال: ثنا أبو بكر بن عياش ثنا أبو إسحاق عن أبي الأحوص أنه خرج عليه خوارج فقتلوه.
فهذا لم يرد أبو إسحاق بقوله عن أبي الأحوص أنه أخبره به وإنما فيه شيء محذوف تقديره عن قصة أبي الأحوص أو عن شأن أبي الأحوص أو ما أشبه ذلك، لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون أبو الأحوص حدثه بعد قتله.اهـ

-        استفدته من تلخيص الدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن الطوالبة 

بحث بعنوان : ( القيمة العلمية للنكت الظراف على تحفة الاشراف ) .

-        والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي عفا الله عنه  :





في الحديث الذي ورد من حديث انس وابن عباس وكعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنهم :

-        حديث أنس رضي الله عنه : يرويه إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي عن أبي حازم عن انس مرفوعا ( ألا أخبركم برجالكم في الجنة ؟ النبي في الجنة والصديق في الجنة والشهيد في الجنة والمولود في الجنة والرجل يزور أخاه في ناحية المصر – لايزوره إلا لله في الجنة .
ألا أخبركم بنسائكم في الجنة ؟ كل ودود ولود إذا غضبت أو أسي إليها [ أو غضب زوجها ] قالت : هذه يدي في يدك لا أكتحل بغمض حتى ترضى ) .

أخرجه الطبراني في الاوسط (2/242/1764) والصغير (ص:23- هند ) وقال :
لم يروه عن أبي حازم سلمة بن دينار الزاهد إلا ابراهيم بن زياد ولا يروى عن أنس إلا بهذا الإسناد )
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الأصبهاني في ( الترغيب ) (2/626) والزيادة له .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        رجاله ثقات غير القرشي فهو مجهول .

قال المنذري في الترغيب (3/77):
-        ( رواه الطبراني ورواته محتج بهم في ( الصحيح ) إلا ابراهيم بن زياد القرشي فإني لم أقف فيه على جرح ولا تعديل . وقد روي هذا المتن من حديث ابن عباس وكعب بن عجرة وغيرهما ) 

-        قال الهيثمي** رحمه الله (4/312) :

( رواه الطبراني في ( الصغير ) و ( الاوسط ) وفيه ابراهيم بن زياد القرشي قال البخاري : ( لا يصح حديثه ) . فإن أراد تضعيفه فلا كلام وإن اراد حديثا مخصوصا فلم يذكره وأما بقية رجاله , فهم رجال ( الصحيح ) !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        إنما قال البخاري في إبراهيم هذا :
( لم يصح إسناده )

-        رواه عنه العقيلي في ( الضعفاء ) (1/53) .

-        وكذلك هو في ( التاريخ الكبير ) (11/287) .

-        وعقب عليه الذهبي في ( الميزان ) بقوله :

( قلت : ولا يعرف من ذا ؟) 

-        قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : ( وهم فيه الحافظ الهيثمي )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-        وعزاه الدكتور القلعجي ** للحافظ في ( اللسان ) وهو وهم منه في جملة أوهامه الكثيرة .

-        وحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه صححه الشيخ برقم (287)

-        وحديث كعب بن عجرة  يرويه السري بن اسماعيل عن الشعبي به .

قال الألباني رحمه الله : والسري متروك كما قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (4/312) .


قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :

-        نبذة مختصرة عن تحقيقات الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي عفا الله عنه :

-        بذل الشيخ قصارى جهده في تحقيق كتب السلف غير انه – عفا الله عنه أختار اسلوبا خاصا في التحقيق والطباعة أما الأغلاط في مطبوعاته فإنها اتت من قبل عدم التخصص الذي خاض غماره وليس له أهل .

-        ومن الكتب التي حققها :

-        معرفة السنن والآثار للبيهقي .
ـ مسند الفاروق لابن كثير .
ـ الاستذكار لابن عبدالبر .
ـ علل الحديث لابن المديني .
ـ السنن الصغير للبيهقي .
ـ جامع المسانيد لابن كثير .
ـ مشكل الحديث لابن فورك .
ـ دلائل النبوة للبيهقي .
ـ فتاوي ابن الصلاح

-        الإكمال في ذكر من له رواية في مسند الإمام أحمد من الرجال سوى   من ذُكر في تهذيب الكمال للحسيني   


-         الضعفاء للعقيلي .
-        جامع المسانيد لابن كثير .
-        الثقات للعجلي .
-        وغيرها من الكتب.

قال محقق ( مسند الفاروق ) لابن كثير إمام بن علي بن إمام 

(قال الشيخ العلاَّمة حماد الأنصاري: كل الكتب التي يطبعها القلعجي لا تصلح، لا بد أن يعاد تحقيقها، وتعاد طباعتها. 
وقال –أيضًا-: سألت عن القلعجي الذي يحقِّق كتب العلم -لما كنت بمصر- رجلاً ثقة، فقال لي: هذا رجل بيطري، ترك البيطرة، واشتغل بتحقيق كتب العلم ونشرها للتجارة وجمع المال، ويجمع الشباب والشابَّات المتبنطلات لهذا الغرض. انظر: «المجموع في ترجمة المحدِّث الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري» (2/594 و 620).

-        وقال الدكتور عبد الله عسيلان في كتابه: «تحقيق المخطوطات بين الواقع والنهج الأمثل» (ص 77): وقد ظهرت في ساحة التحقيق منذ أمد قريب شرذمة أقحمت نفسها في ميدانه ...، وأقرب مثال على ذلك: ما خَرَج لنا من بعض كتب الحديث التي يزعم طبيب اسمه: عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي أنه تولَّى تحقيقها، وتربو في مجموعها على ستين جزءًا، وما تراه فيها من تحقيق ينم عن جهل بأصوله وأصول العلم الذي تدور في فَلَكه؛ بل يؤكد محمد عبد الله آل شاكر أن المذكور يستحل جهود الآخرين، ويسطو عليها، حيث يكلِّفهم بالعمل على تحقيقها بدعوى المشاركة، ثم يطبعها باسمه وحده(1)، كما حدَّثه بذلك أحد أساتذة الأزهر ممن وقع في أحابيله، ويؤكد ذلك تقارب تاريخ صدور بعض هذه الكتب مع كثرة أجزائها، مثل كتاب «الثقات» للإمام العجلي، الذي صدر سنة 1405هـ، وهو جزء واحد، وفي السَّنَة نفسها صدر كتاب «دلائل النبوة» للإمام البيهقي في ثمانية أجزاء، وصدر في عام 1412هـ كتاب «معرفة السُّنن والآثار» للبيهقي في خمسة عشر جزءًا، وبعد أقل من عامين، أي في عام 1414هـ يصدر كتاب «الاستذكار» لابن عبد البر، وهو كتاب ضخم يقع في ثلاثين جزءًا، فهل كان يحقِّق هذه الكتب في وقت واحد، أو أن هناك عددًا من الأشخاص يعملون خلف الكواليس ...؟ وقد أخبرني الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري بأنه وقف في عمل مَن تولَّى إخراج هذه الكتب على طامات وعجائب من التصحيفات والتحريفات والأخطاء في التعليق والتخريج. اهـ

-        وممن قام بنقد أعماله: الدكتور زهير بن ناصر الناصر في كتابه: «القول المفيد في الذبِّ عن جامع المسانيد»، فقد عَقَد في كتابه هذا فصلاً كاملاً لبيان الأغلاط الواقعة في النشرة التي أخرجها الدكتور قلعجي لـ «جامع المسانيد والسُّنن»، وقد أجمل الدكتور هذه الأخطاء في عدَّة نقاط، ثم شرع في التفصيل، وإليكها مجملة:
1 - قصور المحقِّق في تخريجه للأحاديث وتعليقاته عليها.
2 - ضَعف المحقِّق في خدمة نص الحافظ ابن كثير.
3 - وجود الحديث في «مسند أحمد» مع عدم عزوه إليه.
4 - عدم استيعاب المحقِّق طرق الحديث الواحد.
5 - إيراد المحقِّق زيادات مخلَّة لا معنى لها في أسانيد الأحاديث متابعة للمطبوع.
6 - ذِكر المحقِّق ترجمة الراوي الواحد في موضعين، فيفرِّق بين مجتمع ظانًّا أنهما اثنان.
7 - زيادة المحقِّق راويًا واحدًا في الإسناد متابعة للمطبوع.
8 - زيادته راويين في أول الإسناد.
9 - جعله الراويين راويًا واحدًا.
10 - سقوط راو أو أكثر من الإسناد مع عدم تنبُّه المحقِّق لذلك.
11 - إخلال المحقِّق بإغفاله ذكر بعض الأحاديث في مرويات التابعي عن الصحابي.
12 - استحداث المحقِّق تراجم خاطئة أو لا وجود لها نتيجة تحريف في المطبوع.
13 - جعل المحقِّق الحديث من رواية الإمام أحمد، والصواب أنه من زيادات ابنه عبد الله.
14 - سقوط اسم شيخ الإمام أحمد من أول السند نتيجة متابعة المحقِّق للمطبوع.
15 - عدم توثيقه النص على الأصل للمخطوط.
وقال عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع –هداه الله- في تعليقه على «المقنع في علوم الحديث» لابن الملقِّن (2/657) تعليقًا على نشرة الدكتور قلعجي لـ «الضعفاء الكبير» للعقيلي: واعلم أنه وقع في هذه النشرة سقط وتحريف ليس بالقليل، فالله المستعان. 
وقال الأستاذ مازن السرساوي في تحقيقه لـ «علل ابن المديني» (ص 7 –ط دار ابن الجوزي) عند الكلام على نشرات الكتاب السابقة: ثم تلاه [أي: الأعظمي]: الطبيبُ عبد المعطي قلعجي، فأعاد نشر الكتاب، وليته ما أتعب نفسه؛ فإنه ما فعل شيئًا يُذكَر، بل مسخ الكتاب، ولم يحسن قراءة المخطوط، وبعد ذلك أخرجه عن موضوعه بهذه الحواشي التي هي في وادٍ، والكتاب في وادٍ آخر، وهذا شأن الرجل في كل ما يطبعه أو يدعي أنه حقَّقه، والله يسامحه.
وأما عن مبلغ علم الدكتور قلعجي بفن صناعة الحديث، فقد كفانا الجواب عن هذا الإمام الألباني، فقال في «السلسلة الضعيفة» (3/529) بعد كلام له: وهكذا فليكن تحقيق الدكتور! وكم له في تعليقاته من مثل هذا وغيره من الأخطاء والأوهام التي تدل على مبلغه من العلم. والله المستعان.
وقال –أيضًا- في (4/17): وإنما أوقع الدكتور في هذا الخطإ الفاحش: افتئاته على هذا العلم، وظنه أنه يستطيع أن يخوض فيه تصحيحًا وتضعيفًا بمجرد أنه نال شهادة الدكتوراه.
وقال –أيضًا- في (5/235 – 237): ومثل هذا التخريج وغيره يدل دلالة واضحة على أن الدكتور ليس أهلاً للتخريج؛ بله التحقيق.
وقال –أيضًا- في (7/23): وأما الدكتور القلعجي الجريء على تصحيح الأحاديث الضعيفة، وتضعيف الأحاديث الصحيحة، بجهل بالغ، وقلة خوف من الله عزَّ وجلَّ، فقد أورد هذا الحديث ...الخ.
هذا ما قاله المختصون في تحقيقات الدكتور قلعجي على وجه الإجمال، وإليك الأمثلة التطبيقية على صحة ما قالوه من خلال تحقيقي لهذا الكتاب.

-        يمكن إجمال الأخطاء الواقعة في نشرة الدكتور قلعجي لـ «مسند الفاروق» في عدة نقاط رئيسة، وهي:
1 - إسقاطه لعشرات النصوص من النسخة الخطية.
2 - التصرف في النص بالزيادة والنقصان.
3 - التحريف والتصحيف في النصوص، وأسماء الرجال، ومتون الأحاديث.
4 - إسقاطه لجميع تعليقات الحافظ ابن حجر.
5 - إتيانه بنص لا وجود له في النسخة الخطية.
ولا يخفى عليك –أيها القارئ- أن خطأ واحدًا من هذه الأخطاء كافٍ لإسقاط طبعة الدكتور، فكيف بها مجتمعة؟! 

ــــــــــ

-        والحق يقال: ليس القلعجي وحده في هذا الميدان، فما أكثر مكاتب التحقيق في عصرنا التي تصنع مثل صنيعه، يستحلون كتابة أسمائهم على مؤلفات لم يروها إلا بعد الانتهاء من تحقيقها، وبعض الأسماء توضع على الكتب لا لشيء إلا لأن المحقق المزعوم هو الذي تولى الإنفاق على طباعة الكتاب وتحقيقه!! وما أدري أين يذهب هؤلاء عن قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «المتشبع بما لم يُعطَ كلابس ثَوبَي زُور».

-        وهذه بعضا من جملة أوهامه الكثيرة التي لا تعد ولا تحصى.

-        ومثله مثل بعض المحققين العصريين عفا الله عنهم كثرة الحواشي مما لاطائل ولا نفع فيه من عادة الدكتور قلعجي في تحقيقاته للكتب أن يُكثر من الحواشي التي لا حاجة إليها، والتي لا تقدِّم أي خدمة للنص المحقَّق، ومن أبرز النماذج على ذلك: ما صنعه في تحقيقه لـ«معرفة السُّنن والآثار» للبيهقي، و«الاستذكار» لابن عبد البر، وشبيه بهما ما صنعه في هذا الكتاب، فإن كثيرًا من حواشيه بعيدة كل البعد عن خدمة النص، ولو أن الدكتور قلعجي أولى النص الخدمة اللائقة لما كان عليه عتب في هذه الحواشي لو كان يرى لها فائدة، لكنه –وللأسف- عكس الأمر، فأهمل النص، واشتغل بغيره!!

-        ومسند الفاروق لابن كثير حققه الفاضل إمام علي إمام حفظه الله .

-        قال عنه الشيخ  الدكتور عاصم عبد الله القريوتي حفظه الله :

-         كما قام –وفقه الله- بتخريج المرويات فيما تيسر له دون توسُّع لا حاجة له، ودَرَس الأحكام على هذه الأحاديث والآثار، مع عنايته بالأحاديث المعلَّة، ولا يعلم عناء ذلك إلا من مارسه.

كما عُني بنقل ما وَجَد من أحكام أئمة المحدِّثين من بطون العديد من الأسفار على مدار العصور، وهذا مما يُشكر عليه ويُدعى للسير على منواله؛ لأنَّ بالرجوع إلى أحكامهم وخاصةً فيما اتفقوا عليه، تطمئن النفوس وترتاح، وما سوى ذلك فيسعنا ما وسعهم مع الاحترام والتبجيل والعذر لمن كان الظن أنَّ قوله مرجوحًا مع أنه قد يكون راجحًا كما يعلم ذلك أهل الشأن، وكم من إمام قال قولاً ثم بان له خلافه، وهذا من إنصاف أئمتنا المحدِّثين أهل السُّنة أئمة أهل الجرح والتعديل، خلافًا لما يفتريه الحاقدون المنحرفون من أهل الأهواء، كصاحب كتاب «العتب الجميل على أهل الجرح والتعديل» وهو اسم على غير مسماه، إذ حوى كتاب هذا الزيدي الافتراء والتحامل والحقد على أهل السنة، ولا تقل عنه تعليقات محقق ذلك الكتاب وناشره المتخبط حسن السقاف –هداه الله-.

ختامًا: إنَّ هذا الجهد من فضيلة المحقق مما يُشكر عليه، فرضي الله عن أبي حفص الفاروق وسائر الصحابة، ورحم الله الحافظ ابن كثير وأعلى درجته في الجنة، وجزى أخانا الشيخ إمام بن علي على هذا العمل خير الجزاء وجعله في موازينه، وزاده رفعةً في العلم، وخَتَم لي وله وللقارئين بالصالحات، وعلى الإسلام والسُّنة، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
-        
*-       * *والله أعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :
- وهم الشيخ المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه عبد الرزاق في ( تفسيره ) (2/404) ومن طريقه أحمد في مسنده (2/277) : أنا هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين قال : سمعت أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه يقول : ( لما نزلت : { إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح } قال : أتاكم اهل اليمن , هم أرق قلوبا الإيمان يمان الفقه يمان الحكمة يمانية )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد صحيح على على شرط الشيخين ) 
- وقد اخرجه مسلم (1/52) وغيره من طريق اخرى عن ابن سيرين به دون الآية .
- واخرجه مسلم والبخاري (4388) وابن حبان (7235) وابو عوانة (1/60) وغيرهم من طرق أخرى عن أبي هريرة به .
- ولكن لزيادة الآية شاهد قوي من حديث ابن عباس وله عنه طريقان بل ثلاثة .
- الأولى :الحسين بن عيسى الحنفي : حدثنا معمر عن الزهري عن أبي حازم عنه قال :بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة إذ قال : ( الله أكبر جاء نصر الله وجاء الفتح وجاء أهل اليمن قوم نقية قلوبهم لينة طاعتهم الإيمان يمان والفقه يمان والحكمة يمانية ) 
اخرجه ابن حبان (2299) والطبري في تفسيره (30/215) والبزار (3/316/1837- كشف الاستار ) – مختصرأ - به .ولفظه : ( ...إذا قال : الله اكبر {إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح } , وجاء أهل اليمن ....) 
قال البزار رحمه الله :
( لانعلمه أسند الزهري عن أبي حازم غير هذا )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
رجاله ثقات غير الحسين بن عيسى وهو ضعيف 
وقد خالفه في إسناده ابن ثور فقال هذا : عن معمر عن عكرمة : لما نزلت { إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح } قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( جاء نصر الله والفتح وجاء أهل اليمن ...) الحديث 
أخرجه ابن جرير واسناده مرسل صحيح وقد جاء مسندا عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس .
وهو عن هلال بن خباب عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس به .
وحديث هلال بن خباب فحسن الاسناد .
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إن من فضل الله علي أن وفقني لتخريج هذه الفضائل لأهل اليمن وإحيائها وبخاصة حديث الترجمة فقد خفي على كثير من الحفاظ والمخرجين فضلا عن غيرهم فإنه كان هناك منهم من ذكر شيئا من طرقه والفاظه فما منهم من أحد من أحاط بطرقه وشواهده التي تقويه ومن وجد شيئا منها فبدون تحقيق وتصحيح ولنذكر من قفنا على كلامهم رحمهم الله :

اولا : الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :
فإنه مع كثرة استحضاره لاحاديث ( المسند ) وعزوه إليه كثيرا حتى قيل : عنه من أعلم الناس به ومع ذلك فقد فاته حديث الترجمة فلم يذكره في تفسير سورة ( النصر ) (4/562) وإنما ذكر حديث ابن عباس من الوجهين عنه من رواية ابن جرير والطبراني وحديث عكرمة المرسل وفاتته رواية البخاري عنه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهم !!

ثانيا : الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
فإنه مع توسعه المعروف في تتبع ألفاظ الحديث في ( الفتح ) وتخريجها وتمييز صحيحها من ضعيفها في الغالب بحيث إننا لا نعرف له نظيرا في ذلك ومع ذلك فقد فاته حديث ( الترجمة ) وما تحته إلا حديث هلال ابن خباب ومن رواية البزار فقط مع أنه شرح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أتاكم أهل اليمن ...) في أكثر من موضع من ( الفتح ) واورده في ( أطراف المسند ) (8/36/10223 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            8/36/10223      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) من رواية عبد الرزاق لكن دون آية النصر !!
ثالثا : الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :
فإنه مع ذكره لحديث ( الترجمة ) في ( الدر المنثور ) (6/408) ولحديث ابن عباس أيضا فإنه قد أبعد النجعة في تخريجهما فإنه عزا الأول لابن مردويه فقط ! والآخر لابن عساكر فحسب! وسكت عن إسنادهما على عادته الغالبة .
رابعا : قول مصحح ( تاريخ البخاري ) والمعلق عليه تعليقات علمية مفيدة وهو الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني قال في التعليق على قوله في الحديث { إذا جاء }: كذا في الأصل ولعل ما بعد : ( إذا جاء ) سقط من الأصل فالله أعلم أي : ( إذا جاء : أراد .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- قد تبين من هذا التحقيق والتخريج أنه اراد { إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح } وعندي انه لاسقط فيه وانه اختصار البخاري نفسه وهي عادة له – لا تخفى على الشيخ الفاضل – في كثير من أحاديث الكتاب التي يذكر في بعض التراجم وقد يكون الاختصار أحيانا شديدا يشبه اللغز مثل قوله في ترجمة ( عمر بن مسكين ) :
( يروي عن نافع عن ابن عمر في الجنائز ) 
لكن الباحث – او الحافظ – عليه ان يهتدي الى الحديث المشار إليه .
وبالله التوفيق .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
نبذة مختصرة للحافظ عبد الرازق الصنعاني رحمه الله :
اسمه ونسبه:

هو الإمام الحافظ أبو بكر عبد الرزاق بن همام بن نافع الحميري مولاهم الصنعاني اليماني.

مولده ونشأته:

ولد الإمام عبد الرزاق الصنعاني سنة (126هـ) باليمن.

وتربى على يد والده ونشأ في بيت علم وصلاح وأدب، فقد كان والده ذا عناية بالحديث والرواية وأهلها.

وطلب العلم وهو ابن عشرين سنة، ولازم معمراً سبع سنين حتى أصبح العمدة والمرجع في حديثه
صاحب هذا التفسير هو الإمام عبد الرزاق بن همام بن نافع الصنعاني اليماني الحميري مولاهم وكنيته أبو بكر. ونسبته الصنعاني إلى مدينة صنعاء وهي أشهر مدن اليمن، والحميري نسبة إلى حمير، وهي قبيلة عريقة سادت اليمن في تاريخه القديم وكان لها شأن عظيم.

أشهر شيوخه:

1-معمر بن راشد الأزدي البصري.

2-سفيان بن سعيد الثوري.

3-إسرائيل بن يونس بن أبي إسحاق السبيعي.

4-عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن جريج.

5-سفيان بن عيينة الهلالي.

6-الأوزاعي.

7-مالك بن أنس الأصبحي. وخلقٌ كثير غيرهم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /

من أشهر تلاميذه:

1-أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني.

2-يحيى بن معين.

3-إسحاق بن راهويه الحنظلي.

4-أحمد بن سعيد الرباطي.

5-أحمد بن صالح المصري.

6-معتمر بن سليمان.

7-وسفيان بن عيينة.

والأخيران من شيوخه.

عقيدته:

كان رحمه الله سليم المعتقد، فقد تلقى العلم عن كبار أئمة أهل السنة؛ كمالك والأوزاعي وابن عيينة، وغيرهم، وقد ذكره الإمام اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة. ضمن أئمة أهل السنة الذين قالوا: من قال: إن القرآن مخلوق فهو كافر.

ولكن الإمام عبد الرزاق الصنعاني قد نسب إلى التشيع؛ نسبه إلى ذلك جمع من أهل العلم؛ وذلك لما روى من أحاديث في فضائل آل البيت لم يُوافق عليها

قال أبو بكر بن أبي خيثمة: سمعت يحيى بن معين وقيل له: إن أحمد بن حنبل قال: إن عبيد الله بن موسى يُردُّ حديثه للتشيع. فقال: كان والله الذي لا إله إلا هو عبد الرزاق أغلى في ذلك منه مائة ضعف، ولقد سمعت من عبد الرزاق أضعاف أضعاف ما سمعت من عبيد الله .

وقال الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ : وثقه غير واحد، وحديثه مخرجٌ في الصحيحين، وله ما ينفرد به، ونقموا عليه التشيُّع، وما كان يغلو فيه، بل يحبُّ علياً رضي الله عنه، ويبغض من قاتله.

وقال في السير: محمد بن أيوب بن الضريس: سألت محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي عن حديث لجعفر بن سليمان، فقلت: روى عنه عبد الرزاق، فقال: فقدت عبد الرزاق، ما أفسد جعفراً غيره - يعني في التشيع.

قلت أنا - أي الذهبي - : بل ما أفسد عبد الرزاق سوى جعفر بن سليمان .
الإمام الصنعاني أحد أئمة الإسلام وأعلام الأمة فهو ثقة، إلا أنه تغير بأخرة عندما كبر وعَمِي، وكذلك فإنه رمي بالتشيع.

قال عنه الإمام أحمد: من سمع من كتابه فهو أصح. وقد سُئل الإمام عن حديث " النار جبار" فقال: هذا باطل ليس من ذا شيء. ثم قال: هؤلاء سمعوا بعد ما عمي، كان يلقن فلقنه؛ وليس هذا في كتابه. وقد أسندوا عنه أحاديث ليست في كتبه كان يلقنها بعد ما عمي.
وقال البخاري:" ما حدث من كتابه فهو أصح"

قال العجلي رحمه الله: ثقة وكان يتشيع

وقال البزار: ثقة يتشيع

وقال النسائي: فيه نظر لمن كتب عنه بأخرة
قلت : وهو ثقة حافظ تغير بآخره رحمه الله .
- ترك الإمام عبد الرزاق وراءه ثروة علمية في مجالات متعددة وفنون مختلفة، انتفع بها كل من تيسر له الوقوف عليها من تلاميذه ومعاصريه، ثم الحفّاظ والعلماء الذين أسهموا في الحفاظ على الكتاب والسنة. ومن أشهر ما خلفه عبد الرزاق في مجال الحديث: "المصنف"، و"الجامع" و"تفسير عبد الرزاق" رحمه الله .
- والكتاب قد طبع بعدة تحقيقات .
- والله أعلم .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
لم أنعم النظر ولم أتأمّل جيّدا..
ولكن يظهر لي بنظرة سريعة أنّ استعمال كلمة "وَهْم" في مشاركتكم #119 فيه شيء من التجوُّز.. إنْ لم يكن كذلك أرجو أنْ تصحّح لي..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
لعل ذلك تجوز مني حفظكم الله وكنت مترددا في اضافتها من بين الاوهام لكن استخرت فأصفتها نسأل الله ان يفقهنا في ديننا 
ولكن الا ترى يا شيخنا الموقر بارك الله فيكم
ان الحفاظ الثلاثة لم يتتبعوا ذلك بذكر الشواهد فلم يجعلوه ضمنا لما علم عنهم تتبعهم للشواهد والمتابعات وبخاصة هم اعلم الناس بمسند الامام الرباني ومع توسهم في تتبع الفاظ الحديث في التفسير والحافظ في الفتح وتخريجهأ والحافظ السيوطي عزوه لابن مردويه ولابن عساكر وسكت ع اسنادهما ع عادته .فهل لا يعتبر ذلك وهما ؟
وجزاكم الله شيخنا ع الفائدة .وقد تكون تجوزا.ونسال الله العفو والعافية.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
لعل ذلك تجوز مني حفظكم الله وكنت مترددا في اضافتها من بين الاوهام لكن استخرت فأصفتها نسأل الله ان يفقهنا في ديننا 
ولكن الا ترى يا شيخنا الموقر بارك الله فيكم
ان الحفاظ الثلاثة لم يتتبعوا ذلك بذكر الشواهد فلم يجعلوه ضمنا لما علم عنهم تتبعهم للشواهد والمتابعات وبخاصة هم اعلم الناس بمسند الامام الرباني ومع توسهم في تتبع الفاظ الحديث في التفسير والحافظ في الفتح وتخريجهأ والحافظ السيوطي عزوه لابن مردويه ولابن عساكر وسكت ع اسنادهما ع عادته .فهل لا يعتبر ذلك وهما ؟
وجزاكم الله شيخنا ع الفائدة .وقد تكون تجوزا.ونسال الله العفو والعافية.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
جملة القول أنّ الرمي بالوهم يكون غالبا عند وقوع الواهم في الغلط أو النسيان أو الاشتباه المورث للغلط ونحو ذلك..
أمّا الفوت فلا يُسمَّى وَهْما - فيما أعلم - اللهم إلا إذا صرّح الواهم بشرطٍ خالفه.. ولنتأمّل سويا مثلا فيما تفضلتَ - حفظك الله - بذِكره ..
قال العلامة الألبانيُّ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ورفع قدره وأعلى منزلته فيما يخصّ الحافظ ابن كثير: (وفاتته رواية..). 
وقال رحمه الله فيما يخصّ الحافظ ابن حجر: (ومع ذلك فقد فاته..). 
فسمّى ذلك فَوْتا ولم يسمّه وَهْما.. وهذا هو الصواب هنا. وهلمّ جرّا. والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم
وهو كما قلتم 
حفظكم الله 
قصدتم بذلك الحافظان ابن حجر وابن كثير رحمهم الله 
لعل الوهم كان مني 
وكنت قد شككت ان الحافظ ابن كثير لعله نسي ذكر الحديث في تفسيره لكثرة استحضاره لاحاديث المسند  وهو كما قلتم فوتا وليس وهما والوهم مني بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الموقر.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :*



*في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط (9/85/9180) : حدثنا مورع بن عبد الله قال : حدثنا عمر بن يزيد السياري قال : حدثنا عبد الوارث [ عن ليث ] عن أيوب عن مجاهد عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أتى النساء في أعجازهن فقد كفر ) .*
*قال الطبراني رحمه الله :*
*( لم يروه عن ليث إلا عبد الوارث تفرد به عمر بن يزيد ) .*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( وهو صدوق ومن فوقه ثقات , غير ليث وهو ابن ابي سليم الحمصي كما يستفاد من ترجمته في ( تهذيب الحافظ المزي ) فقد ذكر في الرواة عنه عبد الوارث وهو ابن سعيد التنوري –*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *فائدة :*
*قد سقط ذكر الليث من رواية الطبراني فاستدركته من تعقيب الطبراني على الحديث .*
*-       * *قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله (3/201) :*
*( رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ورواته ثقات )* 
*-       * *قال الحافظ  الهيثمي رحمه الله (4/299) :*
*( رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات )*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( وإطلاق العزو للطبراني يوهم أنه في ( المعجم الكبير ) ولم أره فيه.*
*( والليث ابن ابي سليم الحمصي ضعيف لاختلاطه ) .*
*( ووما يؤكد نكارة الحديث وانه من رواية ليث وتخاليطه انه رواه عبد الرازق في ( المصنف ) (11/443/20958) – عن معمر – وابن ابي شيبة (4/252) عن حفص – كلاهما عن ليث عن مجاهد عن ابي هريرة أنه قال : ( من أتى ذلك فقد كفر )* 
*-       * *واخرجه النسائي في الكبرى (5/323/9018) من طريق سفيان عن ليث بلفظ : ( إتيان النساء والرجال في أدبارهن كفر )* 
*-       * *ثم رواه (9021) من طريق على بن بذيمة عن مجاهد به .*
*-       * *وهذه متابعة قوية من علي بن بذيمة ولذلك نقل الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الدر المنثور ) (1/264) عن الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله أنه قال : (( هذا الموقوف أصح ) .*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :* 
*-       * *ذكر ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( تفسير / البقرة ) (1/264) وهو مما لاشك فيه . لكن لحديث الترجمة شاهد قوي من طريق اخرى عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من أتى حائضا أو امرأة في دبرها أو كاهنا فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد )* 
*-       * *وإسناده جيد . وهو مخرج في الارواء (7/68) .*
*تنبيه :*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*وأعلم ان كون الأصح في الحديث الوقف لا ينافي رفعه بعد ثبوته بل مما يدعمه ويقويه لانه يبعد جدا ان تتتابع الآثار بكون الشيئ كفرا وليس له أصل في السنة ومثله أن تتتابع الآثار بتحريمه كما لايخفى على أهل العلم وقد جاءت احاديث كثيرة في تحريم الدبر فيها الصحيح والحسن وما يعتضد به وقد خرج العلماء الكثير الطيب منها كابن كثير في التفسير وابن حجر في التلخيص ثم السيوطي في الدر المثور (1/264) .*
*وقال رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه وغفر له وأعلى منزلته :*
*-       * *وقد استنكرت على الحافظ السيوطي ** رحمه الله ختمه لتخريج للحديث  الترجمة في الدر المنثور (1/264-265) بقوله :*
*( قال الحفاظ في جميع الأحاديث المرفوعة في هذا الباب وعدتها نحو عشرين حديث - : كلها ضعيفة لا يصح منها شئ والموقوف منها هو الصحيح ؟؟* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله – تعقيبا – على قوله رحمه الله :*
*( فيا سبحان الله ! كيف يستقيم هذا القول ؟ ! ومن السيوطي رحمه الله المعروف بتساهله في التحسين والتصحيح ؟ فلو سلمنا جدلا بضعفها – كما زعم – فلم لا يقال يقوي بعضها بعضا كما هي القاعدة المعروفة عند العلماء ؟ فأين هذا القول وقائله من قول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله (( وقد تيقنا بطرق لا محيد عنها نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أدبار النساء وجزمنا بتحريمه ولي في ذلك مصنف كبير ) ؟*
*والله أعلم .*

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*-       * *قال الشيخ ابو محمد الألفي   :*
*(أن الأحاديث الواردة فى تحريم*إتيان*النساء في**أدبارهن مستفيضة ، بل متواترة ، وقاضية بتحريم وطء المرأة فى دبرها حائضاً كانت أو**طاهراً ، وقد جمعها الحافظ أبو الفرج بن الجوزى بطرقها في جزء سماه (( تحريم المحل**المكروه )) ، ولا ينبغى لمن بلغته وتوثق من صحتها وتواترها ، أن يخالف دلالتها على**التحريم ، فيلتمس الرخصة فى الجواز بزلات العلماء ، ورخص الإفتاء ، وقد صحَّ عن عبد**الله بن عمر رضى الله عنه خلاف ما نسبوه إليه من الجواز ، وأنكر أن يفعله أحد من**المسلمين ، وقال**((* *أُفٍ أَوَ يَعْمَلُ هَذَا مُسْلِمٌ** ! ))**، وهذا هو اللائق به رضى الله عنه ، والذى لا ينبغى أن يُروى عنه خلافه ، وكذلك**أنكره إمام دار الهجرة مالك بن أنس ، واستعظمه ، وكذَّب من نسب ذلك إليه** .
**فأما**إنكار ابن عمر ، فقد قال الدارمى (1122) : أَخْبَرَنَا عبد الله بن صالح حدثني**الليث حدثني الحارث بن يعقوب عن سَعِيدِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ أَبِي الْحُبَابِ قَالَ** :* *قُلْتُ لابْنِ عُمَرَ : مَا تَقُولُ فِي الْجَوَارِي حِينَ أُحَمِّضُ بِهِنَّ ؟ ،**قَالَ : وَمَا التَّحْمِيضُ ؟ ، فَذَكَرْتُ الدُّبُرَ ، فَقَالَ** :* *هَلْ يَفْعَلُ ذَاكَ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ** !!** .
**وأخرجه**الطحاوى (( شرح المعانى ))(3/41) قال : حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان المرادى ثنا عبد**الله بن وهب ثنا الليث بنحوه** .
**قال الحافظ أبو الفداء بن كثير الدمشقى : (( وهذا**إسناد صحيح ، ونص صريح منه ـ يعنى ابن عمر ـ بتحريم ذلك . فكل ماورد عنه مما يحتمل**خلافه ، فهو مردود إلى هذا المحكم )) اهـ** .**انتهى*

*-       * *وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ في مجموع الفتاوى (32/266)عن رجل ينكح*زوجته*في دبرها ، أحلال هو أم حرام ؟ 0** 
**فأجاب ـ رحمه**الله ـ وطء المرأة في دبرها حرام بالكتاب والسنة ، وهو قول جماهير السلف والخلف ،**بل هو اللوطية الصغرى ، وقد ثبت عن النبي** r* *أنه قال : " إن الله لا يستحي من الحق**لا تأتوا النساء في أدبارهن " 0 وقد قال الله تعالى : ] نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثُُ لَكُمْ**فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِـئْتُمْ [ ، والحرث هو موضع الولد ، فإن الحرث هو محل**الغرس والزرع (2) 0** 
**وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في زاد المعاد (4/240): " وأما الدبر : فلم يبح قط على لسان**نبي من الأنبياء ، ومن نسب إلى بعض السلف إباحة وطء الزوجة في دبرها ، فقد غلط عليه** 0 
**وقال الإمام الذهبي ـ رحمه الله في سير اعلام النبلاء (5/100): وقد جاءت رواية أخرى عنه ـ أى عن**نافع عن ابن عمر ـ بتحريم أدبار النساء وما جاء عنه بالرخصة ، فلو**صح لما كان**صريحاً ، بل يحتمل أنه أراد بدبرها من ورائها في القبل ، وقد أوضحنا المسألة في**مصنف مفيد لا يُطَالِعَهُ عالم إلا ويقطع بتحريم ذلك "0** 
**وممن قال بالتحريم كذلك**، الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (8/191) 0** 
**وممن حرمها وعدها من الكبائر ، الإمام**الذهبي ، وابن حجر الهيثمي في الزواجر (2/30)، وكذلك الإمام الشوكاني في الدراري**المضية شرح الدرر البهية (ص:162).*
*-       * *وعلى ذلك انعقد الإجماع كما نقله الإمام العيني ، فقال ـ رحمه الله ـ : " وقد انعقد**الإجماع على تحريم إتيان المرأة في الدبر وإن كان فيه خلاف قديـم ، فقد انقطع ، وكل**من روي عنه إباحته ، فقد روي عنه إنكاره(1/134)*
*-       * *وما ورد عن الإمام مالك  رحمه الله ثبت الرجوع عنه كما قال الحافظ في الفتح (8/190) .*
*-       * *قال القرطبي رحمه الله** :
**وما نسب إلى مالك وأصحابه من هذا باطل وهم مبرءون من**ذلك، لان إباحة الاتيان مختصة بموضع الحرث، لقوله تعالى: " فأتوا حرثكم "، ولان**الحكمة في خلق الازواج بث النسل، فغير موضع النسل لا يناله مالك النكاح، وهذا هو**الحق**.*
*-       * *وهناك رسالة  (إتحاف النبلاء بأدلة تحريم*إتيان*المحل المكروه من**النساء**
**لأبي أسامة عبد الله بن محمد عبدالرحيم البخاري** 0*
*-       * *والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :*
*-       * *وهم المعلقون الثلاثة ** عفا الله عنهم وغفر لهم :*


*من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وله عنه طرق :*
*-       * *الأولى : عن أبي خالد وهب عن أبي سفيان الحمصي عن أبي أمامة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أولى الناس بالله من بدأهم بالسلام* 
*أخرجه ابو داود (5197) ومن طريقه البيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) (6/433/8787)* 
*وقال الألباني رحمه الله فيه :*
*( إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير أبي خالد وهب وهو ابن خالد الحمصي وهو ثقة بلا خلاف .*
*-       * *الثانية : عن ابي فروة الرهاوي يزيد بن سنان عن سليم بن عامر عن ابي أمامة قال : قيل يا رسول الله ! الرجلان يلتقيان , أيهما يبدأ بالسلام ؟ فقال : ( أولاهما بالسلام ) .*
*أخرجه الترمذي (2694) وقال رحمه الله :*
*(( هذا حديث حسن )) .*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( أي : حسن لغيره , لان ابا فروة هذا متفق على ضعفه ولذلك قال الحافظ رحمه الله فيه : (( ضعيف )) ))*

*-       * *الثالثة : عن عبيد الله بن زحر عن علي بن يزيد عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة مرفوعا بلفظ : (( من بدأ بالسلام فهو أولى بالله عزوجل ورسوله* 
*أخرجه أحمد (5/254) والطبراني في المعجم (8/237/7814)* 

*وقال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( إسناد ضعيف , لضعف علي بن يزيد الألهاني .))*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله وغفر الله له :*
*(( تنبيه ))* 
*-       * *من أوهام الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله أنه عزا في ( الفتح ) (( 11/16) حديث الترجمة للترمذي ! وقد عرفت أن لفظه مخالف للفظه وأقر تحسينه دون ان يبين وجهه !!*
*-       * *ومن تخاليط المعلقين الثلاثة **على الترغيب قولهم (3/416/3989) : (( حسن بشواهده .,رواه ابو داود ...والترمذي ...وابن حبان (911) !*
*-       * *فجهلوا صحة إسناد  أبي داود وحسنوه بشواهده دون أن يبينوها أو أن يشيروا على الأقل إلى شئ منها كما هي عادتهم .*
*-       * *ثم كذبوا في عزوهم إياه لابن حبان ! فإن الرقم الذي قرنوه به إنما هو عنده لحديث ابن مسعود : (( إن أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة )) !!*
*-       * *التبس عليهم هذا بحديث الترجمة والسبب أنهم يستعينون بل يتكئون في التخريج والعزو على الفهارس ولا يرجعون الى الاصول ولو رجعوا لم يستطيعوا الاستفادة منها لجهلهم بهذا العلم* 
*-       * *جهلهم بهذا العلم فإنهم مقلدة نقلة وهذا الدليل يبيبن ذلك فإسناد ابي داود صحيح كالشمس وضوحا ومع ذلك جهلوه ولما توهموا انه في ( صحيح ابن حبان ) توسطوا في الحكم عليه فلا هم صححوه ولا هم ضعفوه فقالوا : ( حسن بشواهده ) !! أنصاف حلول* 
*-       * *وهذا هو الغالب عليهم : التحسين هذا او التحسين مطلقا في كثير مما هو صحيح وكثير مما هو ضعيف عند التحقيق سترا لجهلهم !*
*-       * *والله المستعان .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :

- وهم الشيخ حسام الدين المقدسي حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الأوسط ) (4/491/3834 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            4/491/3834      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) من طريق الحكم ابن بشير بن سلمان عن عمرو بن قيس الملائي عن عيسى بن عبد الرحمن عن الزهري عن عروة بن الزبير عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( خصال ست ما من مسلم يموت في واحدة منهن إلا كانت ضامنا على الله ان يدخله الجنة :
1- رجل خرج مجاهدا فإن مات في وجهه كان ضامنا على الله .
2- ورجل تبع جنازة فإن مات في وجهه كان ضامنا على الله .
3- ورجل عاد مريضا فإن مات في وجهه كان ضامنا على الله .
4- ورجل توضأ فأحسن الوضوء ثم خرج إلى المسجد لصلاته فإن مات في وجهه كان ضامنا على الله .
5- ورجل اتى إماما لا يأتيه إلا ليعزره ويوقره فإن مات في وجهه ذلك كان ضامنا على الله .
6- ورجل في بيته لا يغتاب مسلما ولا يجر إليهم سخطا ولا نقمة فإن مات كان ضامنا على الله ) .

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
( لم يروه عن عيسى بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى ( كذا ) إلا عمرو بن قيس تفرد به الحكم بن بشير بن سلمان ) 
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
الحكم هذا صدوق
شيخه : عمرو بن قيس الملائي ثقة متقن من رجال مسلم .
وشيخه : عيسى بن عبد الرحمن : هو ابن فروة – يقال : ابن سبرة – الأنصاري : ضعيف جدا 
قال البخاري رحمه الله :
(( منكر الحديث ))
وقال النسائي رحمه الله :
(( متروك الحديث )) 
قال ابن حبان رحمه الله في الضعفاء (2/120) :
(( كان ممن يروي المناكير عن المشاهير روى عن الزهري ما ليس من حديثه من غير ان يدلس عنه فاستحق الترك )

قال الالباني رحمه الله :
- الذين ذكروا في ترجمته أنه روى عن الزهري وعنه عمرو بن قيس الملائي .

- ما جاء في تعقيب الطبراني** رحمه الله أنه ( ابن أبي ليلى ) وهم ظاهر لعله من الناسخ ويؤيده قول الهيثمي في ( مجمع الزوائد ) (7/278) ( رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) وفيه عيسى بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ( كذا ) فروة وهو متروك )

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :

(( وجدت للحديث شواهد تدل على صحته وتوجب علينا ضمه الى الصحيحة :
قال الإمام احمد (5/241) : ثنا قتيبة بن سعيد : ثنا ابن لهيعة عن الحارث بن يزيد عن علي بن رباح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عن معاذ قال : عهد إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في : ( خمس من فعل منهن كان كان ضامنا على الله ....) فذكر الخصال المتقدمة إلا الرابعة وقد جاءت في طريق أخرى .

- ( تنبيه ) :

- إن من عجائب السقط وقلة الانتباه والتحقيق : أن حديث الترجمة رغم كونه مصدرا بلفظ : ( خصال ست ) فلم تقع هذه الخصال ستا في طبعة حسام الدين المقدسي ل (( مجمع الزوائد )) فليس فيه الفقرة (3) و (5) !! ويبدو أن السقط قديم من الهيثمي نفسه أو بعض النساخ كتابه فإنه وقع كذلك في ( الجامع الصغير للسيوطي ) رحمه الله وهذا مما يدل على ان كثير النقل منه والاعتماد عليه وانه لا ينقل من الاصول مباشرة ولذلك تتشابه أخطاؤه مع أخطاء غيره وكذلك وقع في ( كنز العمال ) (5/894/43536 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            5/894/43536      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) . ثم جرى عليه المناوي في شرحيه ل ( الجامع الصغير ) : ( الفيض ) و ( التيسير ) فشرحه دون أن ينبه لمخالفة المعدود للعدد ! بل أورده كذلك في كتابه الذي أسماه ( الجامع الأزهر ) ( 1/255/1) مقرونا بما يدل على انه نقله من ( المجمع ) لانه نقله بالخطأ الذي فيه : ( ............أبي فروة ) !!!

- ولذا فقد كان من الطبيعي جدا أن يقع النقص المذكور في كتابي ( ضعيف الجامع ) (2828) لآنه لم يكن همي فيه – أعني ( الجامع ) إلا فرز الصحيح عن الضعيف وطبع كل منهما على حدة ولذلك فلست مسئولا عما يقع فيهما من خطأ في المتن او العزو تبعا لأصلهما كما هو ظاهر . وكذلك الشأن في كل ما ألفته على هذا النمط من الفرز . ومع ذلك فقد تفضل الله علي كثيرا فنبهت على كثير من الأوهام التي وقعت فيهما أو في غيرهما تبعا للأصل كما يعلم ذلك العارفون على كتبي .

- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

- ( نبذة مختصرة عن منهج الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في كتابه ( مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد ) أعدته الجمعية العلمية للسنة وعلومها بإشراف محقق ( مجمع الزوائد ) .

- أولاً:

ترجمة الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي:

هو: الإمام الحافظ المحدث الزاهد : علي بن أبي بكر بن سليمان بن أبي بكر بن عمر بن صالح ، نور الدين ، أبو الحسن ، الهيثمي (بالمثلثة).

ولادته :

ولد في شهر رجب سنة خمس وثلاثين وسبعمائة .

شيوخه:

صحب الشيخ زين الدين العراقي وهو صغير ، فسمع معه من ابتداء طلبه على:

أبي الفتوح الميدومي ، وابن الملوك ، وابن القطرواني ، وغيرهم من المصريين ، وسمع من: ابن الخباز ، وابن الحموي ، وابن قيم الضيائية ، وغيرهم من الشاميين .

ثم رحل مع الشيخ زين الدين العراقي جميع رحلاته ، وحج معه جميع حجاته ، ولم يكن يفارقه حضراً ولا سفراً ، وتزوج ابنته ، وتخرّج به في الحديث ، وقرأ عليه أكثر تصانيفه ، وكتب عنه جميع مجالس إملائه .

تلاميذه:

أشهرهم الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني, ابن فهد المكي, برهان الدين أبو الوفا إبراهيم بن محمد بن خليل المعروف بـ: سبط ابن العجمي.

ثناء العلماء عليه:

- قال الحافظ ابن حجر : وصار كثير الاستحضار للمتون جداً لكثرة الممارسة ، وكان هيناً ليناً خيراً ديناً محباً في أهل الخير ، لا يسأم ولا يضجر ، من خدمة الشيخ وكتابة الحديث ، وكان سليم الفطرة ، كثير الخير ، كثير الاحتمال للأذى خصوصاً من جماعة الشيخ". اهـ .

- وقال التقي الفاسي : كان كثير الحفظ للمتون والآثار صالحاً خيِّراً. اهـ .

- وقال الأقفهسي : كان إماماً عالماً حافظاً زاهداً متواضعاً متودداً إلى الناس ذا عبادة وورع. اهـ .

وقال السخاوي :

كان عجباً في الدين والتقوى والزهد والإقبال على العلم والعبادة والأوراد وخدمة الشيخ وعدم مخالطة الناس في شيء من الأمور والمحبة في الحديث وأهله،

مؤلفاته:

- البدر المنير في زوائد المعجم الكبير .

- بغية الباحث عن زوائد الحارث.

- ترتيب الثقات لابن حبان .

- ترتيب الثقات للعجلي.

- تقريب البغية في ترتيب أحاديث الحلية.

- زوائد ابن ماجة على الكتب الخمسة .

- غاية المقصد في زوائد أحمد .

- كشف الأستار عن زوائد البزار.

- مجمع البحرين في زوائد المعجمين (الأوسط والصغير).

- مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد.

- المقصد الأعلى في زوائد أبي يعلى.

- موار الظمآن لزوائد ابن حبان.

وفاته:

مات في ليلة الثلاثاء التاسع عشر من رمضان سنة سبع وثمانمائة ، بالقاهرة, ودفن من الغد خارج باب البرقية منها .

مراجع الفقرة: "إنباء الغمر" للحافظ ابن حجر, "الضوء اللامع" للسخاوي, "طبقات الحفاظ" للسيوطي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ثانياًً:

منهج الحافظ الهيثمي في كتابه "مجمع الزوائد":

كلمة عن مصطلح: الزوائد:

عرَّف الكتاني كتب الزوائد بأنَّها:

"الأحاديث التي يزيد بها بعض كتب الحديث على بعض آخر معيَّن" .

كما عرَّف الدكتور خلدون الأحدب علم الزوائد بأنَّه:

"علمٌ يتناول إفراد الأحاديث الزائدة في مصنَّف رويت فيه الأحاديث بأسانيد مؤلفه، على أحاديث كتب الأصول الستة أو بعضها من حديث بتمامه لا يوجد في الكتب المزيد عليها، أو هو فيها عن صحابي آخر، أو من حديث شارك فيه أصحاب الكتب المزيد عليها أو بعضهم، وفيه زيادة مؤثرة عنده" .

ويستخلص من التعريفين السابقين عدّة نقاط:

أولاً: أنَّ المراد بالزوائد أحاديث زائدة في كتاب على كتاب آخر، وهذه الزيادة مطلقة، وقد تكون الزيادة في سند أو متن حديث اشتركا في إخراجه وهذه الزيادة نسبية.

ثانياً: أنَّ مؤلف الكتاب الذي احتوى على الزوائد لا علاقة له بمؤلف الكتاب المزيد عليه، فتأليف كل واحد منهما لكتابه استقلالاً.

ثالثاً: أنَّ إبراز زوائد الكتاب المزيد عليه جاء في فترة متأخِّرة ومن إمام متأخر عنهما.

كتاب مجمع الزوائد:

كتاب "مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد" للحافظ أبيِ الحسن نور الدين علي بن أبي بكر بن سليمان الهيثمي (بالمثلثة), يُعد ديواناًَ عظيماًَ من دواوين السنة، وهو كتاب جامع نافع جمع فيه الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله زوائد: مسند أحمد, ومسند البزار, ومسند أبي يعلى, ومعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة. على الكتب الستة , وقام بحذف أسانيدها.

وكان رحمه الله قد قام قبل ذلك بتصنيف زوائد كلّ كتاب على حدة مع إبقائه على الأسانيد وبيانها كالتالي :

- مجمع البحرين في زوائد المعجمين ( الأوسط والصغير ).

- البدر المنير في زوائد المعجم الكبير للطبراني.

- كشف الأستار في زوائد مسند البزار .

- المقصد الأرشد في زوائد مسند الإمام أحمد.

- القول العلي في زوائد مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي.

وكلها مطبوعة ما عدا البدر المنير , فالموجود منه نصفه الأخير وبخط مؤلفه.

أما عن منهج مؤلفه فيقول -رحمه الله- في تقدمة كتابه:

"...وبعد: فقد كنت جمعت زوائد: مسند الإمام أحمد, وأبي يعلى الموصلي, وأبي بكر البزار، ومعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة رضي الله تعالى عن مؤلفيهم وأرضاهم, وجعل الجنة مثواهم، كل واحد منها، في تصنيف مستقلّ, ما خلا "المعجم الأوسط", و"الصغير", فإنهما في تصنيف واحد, فقال لي سيدي وشيخي العلامة شيخ الحفاظ بالمشرق والمغرب, ومفيد الكبار ومَن دونهم, الشيخ زين الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن العراقي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه, وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواه:

- اِجمَع هذه التصانيف, واحذف أسانيدها لكي تجتمع أحاديث كل باب منها في باب واحد من هذا, فلمّا رأيت إشارته إلي بذلك صرفت همتي إليه, وسألت الله تعالى تسهيله, والإعانة عليه، وأسأل الله تعالى النفع به, إنه قريب مجيب.

- وقد رتبته على كتب أذكرها لكي يسهل الكشف عنه: 1-كتاب الإيمان.2- كتاب العلم.3- كتاب الطهارة.4- كتاب الصلاة.5- كتاب الجنائز - وفيه ما يتعلق بالمرض وثوابه وعيادة المريض ونحو ذلك.6- كتاب الزكاة - و فيه صدقة التطوع.7- كتاب الصيام.8- كتاب الحج.9- كتاب الأضاحي والصيد والذبائح والوليمة.والعقي  ة وما يتعلق بالمولود.10- كتاب البيوع.11- كتاب الأيمان والنذور.12- كتاب الأحكام.13- كتاب الوصايا 14- كتاب الفرائض.15- كتاب العتق.16- كتاب النكاح.17- كتاب الطلاق.18- كتاب الأطعمة. 19-كتاب الأشربة.20- كتاب الطب.21- كتاب اللباس والزينة.22- كتاب الخلافة.23- كتاب الجهاد.24- كتاب المغازي والسير.25- كتاب قتال أهل البغي وأهل الردة.26- كتاب الحدود و الديات.27- كتاب التفسير - وفيه ما يتعلق بقراءة القرآن وثوابه وعلى كم أنزل القرآن من حرف.28- كتاب التعبير.29- كتاب القدر.30- كتاب الفتن.31- كتاب الأدب.32- كتاب البر والصلة.33- كتاب فيه ذكر الأنبياء عليهم السلام.34- كتاب علامات النبوة.35- كتاب المناقب. 36- كتاب التوبة والاستغفار.37- كتاب الأذكار.38- كتاب الأدعية.39- كتاب الزهد - وفيه المواعظ. 40- كتاب البعث.41- كتاب صفة النار.42- كتاب صفة الجنة, وقد سميته بتسمية سيدي وشيخي له: "مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد".

- وما تكلّمت عليه من الحديث من تصحيح أو تضعيف وكان من حديث صحابي واحد, ثم ذكرت له متناً بنحوه؛ فإني أكتفي بالكلام عقب الحديث الأول, إلا أن يكون المتن الثاني أصحّ من الأول.

- وإذا روى الحديث الإمام أحمد وغيره, فالكلام على رجاله؛ إلا أن يكون إسنادُ غيرهِ أصح.

- وإذا كان للحديث سند واحد صحيح اكتفيت به, من غير نظر إلى بقية الأسانيد, وإن كانت ضعيفة.

- ومَن كان من مشايخ الطبراني في "الميزان" نبَّهت على ضعفه، ومن لم يكن في "الميزان" ألحقته بالثقات الذين بعده.

- والصحابة لا يشترط فيهم أن يخرج لهم أهل الصحيح, فإنهم عدول.

- وكذلك شيوخ الطبراني الذين ليسوا في "الميزان".اهـ.

- ثم ذكر أسانيده إلى هذه الكتب.والحمد لله وحده.

ويمكننا أن نضيف لذلك:

•1- جمع كافة المعلومات حول موضوع معيّن تحت عنوان: كتاب.

•2- تفصيل ما بين يديه تحت عنوان: باب.

•3- جزّء الباب الواحد إذا كان فيه معان متفرقة, فيقول: باب منه.

•4- جعل الأبواب متصلة ببعضها صلة السلسلة فيأتي بما يناسب المقام, ولو كان بعيداً في ظاهره عن ذاك الموضع.

•5- عنونة المواضع بحيث يستفاد منها معان متعددة تظهر مدى فقهه لتلك الأحاديث.

•6- عدم الإحالة على أبواب أو كتب أخرى فيها ما يناسب الباب.

•7- الإحالة على أبواب أو كتب فيها تتمة للحديث قبلها أو بعدها.

•8- يذكر بعض الأبواب تنبيهاً على ما يأتي في مكان آخر يجد بينها ارتباطاً.

•9- عدم عنونة بعض الأبواب عندما لا يرتاح لما في مضمونها.

•10- تكراره للأحاديث رغم طولها إذا كانت في أبواب مختلفة.

•11- أحياناً يأتي ببعض الأحاديث منببهاً بذلك على وجود أشياء أكثر من ذلك, موقعها في كتاب آخر, جاء بها هنا تنبيهاً وتذكرة.

•12- في حال إتيانه بالشاهد فقط يقول: "قلت: فذكر الحديث.

•13- يلاحظ عليه إتيانه بروايات مختلفة لحديث واحد من صحابي واحد في أكثر من موضع من الكتاب.

•14- يغلب عليه تفريق روايات الحديث وإن كانت لراوٍ واحد إذا اختلف المخرج.

•15- أحياناً يدع ما يذكره من الرواية الصحيحة لحديثٍ ويذكر منه الرواية الضعيفة, رغم كونها ليست من الزوائد, ولعلّ عذره كبر الكتاب وطول مدّة تأليفه.

•16- يلاحظ عليه إتيانه بالحديث الواحد لمخرجين مختلفين في أبواب وكتب مختلفة, فمرة يذكر له مخرجاً ويهمل الآخر, ومرة يذكر الآخر ويهمل الأول.

•17- إذا كانت مجموعة أحاديث في موضوع واحد بإسناد واحد يذكر الكلام على الإسناد في الحديث الأول ثم يحيل عليه بقوله: وبسنده. 

•18- قد يحذف إسناد حديث يكرر منه بعض أجزائه.

•19- وقد يذكر درجة الحديث في أول النصّ بعد قوله: عن فلان بإسناد...

•20- ينقل لفظ الحديث للمخرج الأول الذي يذكره ويبيّن الاختلافات إن كان فيها ما يستدعي أو يشير إلى اختصاره أو ما شابه, وإذا لم يكن اللفظ الأول يشير فيقول مثلاً: رواه فلان وفلان واللفظ له.

•21- يحذف بعض الحديث إذا عزاه لمصدرين ولم يكن في أحدهما, وذلك إذا لم يُشر للزيادة. وأحياناً يشير إلى زيادة في مصدر آخر لا تضيف معنىً آخر جديد.

•22- ينقل كل ما يجده في المصدر الذي بين يديه, وإذا لم يتبيّن المراد منه أشار لذلك.

•23- قد يشير إلى تحريف أو خطأ في المصادر التي ينقل منها.

•24- يحذف بعض الحديث إذا لم يكن من شرطه.

•25- يأتي بكامل رواية الإسناد الصحيح إذا كان له أكثر من إسناد في أكثر من كتاب, ولو تكررت المعاني وطالت.

•26- يبيّن ما سمعه من نسخة كتاب ومالم يسمعه منها.

•27- يميز فوارق الروايات ولو كانت طفيفة أحياناً.

•28- أحياناً يضع أشياء في غير موضعها.

•29- يذكر أحياناً اتصال الأسانيد أو انقطاعها.

•30- تمييزه أحياناً لرجال الصحيح وأنّ أحدهم فيه كلام.

•31- نقله الفوائد التي يذكرها المخرجون إذا رأى ضرورة.

•32- ذكره متابعات للإسناد من كتب أخرى, كالمستدرك للحاكم.

مصطلحات للهيثمي في كتابه:

•- قوله: مرسل صحيح. يريد بقوله:صحيح, رجاله ثقات.

•- إذا ذكر الطبراني دون ذكر الكتاب, فهو الكبير, إلا في مواضع يسيرة.

•- إذا قال: رجاله رجال الصحيح. يريد صحيح مسلم لا البخاري.

•- إذا قال: رجاله وُثِّقوا. فيعني: لم يوثّقهم غير ابن حبان, أو وثّقهم جماعة وضعّفهم آخرون.

•- إذا قال: فيه ضعف. دون ذكر اسمه, أو من ضُعّف فيريد: أبا حنيفة النعمان رحمه الله. 

المآخذ على الكتاب:

- من أهمها كثرة الأوهام التي وقعت للحافظ الهيثمي في هذا الكتاب, نذكر منها:

1- وصفه بعض الرجال بأوصاف لم تذكر في كتبها, كاعتباره "ليث بن أبي سليم" مدلّساً, رغم أنه لم يذكره أحد في المدلسين.
- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
(( تضعيفه للثقة فقال في الحجاج بن أرطاة ضعيف وهو خطأ فان الحجاج بن أرطاة ثقة في نفسه وانما هو مدلس فاذا صرح بالتحديث فهو حجة )) الصحيحة (7/1114).والله اعلم 
- 

2- توثيق رجال أسانيد رغم وجود وضّاع.

3- توثيقه من يعتبره ضعيفاً جداً بعد قليل, أو العكس.

4- تجهيله لرجل في موضع ومعرفته في موضع آخر.

5- نفيه أن يكون الرجل هو فلان, فإذا به هو.

6- ظنه بعض الكنى لفلان ثم يتبيّن أنها لغيره.

ولذلك قال تلميذه الحافظ ابن حجر في "إنباء الغمر": "وكنتُ قد تتبَّعت أوهامه في كتابه "مجمع الزوائد" فبلغني أنّ ذلك شقَّ عليه فتركتهُ رعايةً له".

- كما انتقد عليه قوله في المقدمة: "ومن كان من مشايخ الطبراني في "الميزان" نبَّهت على ضعفه، ومن لم يكن في "الميزان" ألحقته بالثقات الذين بعده".

وهي من القواعد في الجرح والتعديل التي يذكرها أهل العلم, وهى بحاجة إلى نظر ومزيد استقراء. وهذه القاعدة محلّ نظر؛ فهناك من شيوخ الطبراني من لم يذكره الذهبي في كتابه, وهو ضعيف أو مجهول.

•- كما أخذ عليه قلّة عنايته بذكر الشواهد والمتابعات:

ولعلّ ذلك يعود إلى أنه ليس من شرط كتابه, فقد ينشط لذكرها وقد لا ينشط.

ولعلّ من عذره: ضخامة مادة كتابه.

وانصباب اهتمامه على الحكم على الأسانيد.

وعدم ذكر الأسانيد في كتابه.

مراجع ,ومصادر الفقرة: 
- مقدمة محقق الكتاب: عبد الله الدرويش
- مقدمة الشيخ: سعد الشثري لكتاب المطالب العالية لابن حجر.



ما لحق الكتاب من أعمال:

•- ذيّل عليه السيوطي, وسمّاه: "بغية الرائد", لكنه لم يتمّه, ذكر ذلك في "فهرست مؤلفاته" في فنّ الحديث.

•- خرجت دراسة بعنوان: "الفرائد على مجمع الزوائد" من تأليف الشيخ خليل بن محمد العربي ذكر فيها عددا من الرواة الذين ذكرهم الحافظ الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد وقال فيهم : " لم أعرفه " ، أو قال : " لم أجد له ترجمة ".

مثاله:قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (1/190) عن زيرك أبو العباس الرازي : "لم أجد له ترجمة" .هذا الراوي ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في كتابه (3/625), وقال: " سمعت علي بن الحسين يقول: كان شيخاً صدوقاً ".

•- ورسالة صغيرة بعنوان: "تنبيهات على تحريفات وتصحيفات في كتاب مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد" للحافظ أبي بكر نور الدين الهيثمي. بقلم الدكتور: عاصم بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم القريوتي.

قال في مقدمتها: "ولأهمية كتاب (مجمع الزوائد) وغزارته العلمية رأيت التنبيه على ما وقع لكاتب هذه السطور من أخطاء وتصحيفات في (الرجال) في (المجمع) خدمة للعلم وأهله.

مثاله: حرف الألف:

1- جاء في "مجمع الزوائد"(7/ 139): إبراهيم النخعي.

قلت: صوابه "أبو مالك النخعي "وانظر "المعجم الكبير"للطبراني (10/ 85 ) و "فيض القدير" للمنُاوي (5/323) ولكن وقع في الأخير مالك النخعي إذ سقطت كلمة "أبو". وانظر: "تهذيب التهذيب "(12/ 219- 220).

2- جاء في "المجمع "(9/ 132): إسحاق بِن إبراهيم الضَّبي.

قلت: صوابه إبراهيم بن إسحاق الضّبي، كما جاء في "مجمع الزوائد"(2/57) و(8/ 72) وانظر "لسان الميزان "لابن حجر(1/ 30).

- بحث بعنوان: "السيرة النبوية عند الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد"

أ.د. سليمان بن عبد الله السويكت, (بحوث ندوة العناية بالسنة والسيرة النبوية).

- وصدر له فهرس على الألفاظ, لأبي هاجر بسيوني زغلول .
- قال مقيده عفا الله :
(( ولقد نبه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله على العديد من الأوهام في الصحيحة وقد اقتصرت على بعضا منها خشية الإطالة ) والله المستعان .

طبعات الكتاب:

- طبعه العلامة المحقق صديق حسن خان (ت 1307) هـ على نفقته في (مجلد واحد) في دلهي بالهند كما جاء في (معجم المطبوعات العربية) ص (1903).

- كما طبع "مجمع الزوائد" في مكتبة القدسي في (10) مجلدات ثم صور مرارا.

- ثم في دار الفكر بيروت 1994 في (10) مجلدات بتحقيق: عبدالله محمد الدرويش, وسمى تحقيقه "بغية الرائد". وقد بلغ عدد أحاديثه حسب ترقيمه (18776) حديثاً.

- ثم في دار الكتب العلمية بيروت في (13) مجلدا بتحقيق: عبد القادر أحمد عطا.

- ويعمل الشيخ حسين أسد الداراني على تحقيق هذا الكتاب وقد رأيت المجلد الأول منه مطبوعاً في دار المأمون دمشق.سنة (1412)هـ

- والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم محي الدين مستو عفا الله عنه :-	وهم سمير أحمد العطار عفا الله عنه :-	وهم يوسف علي بديوي عفا الله عنه :في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (18/193) : حدثنا عبدان بن أحمد : ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن سعيد القطان : ثنا بشر بن مبشر الواسطي : ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ايوب عن ابي قلابة عن ابي المهلب عن عمران ابن حصين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إذا قال الرجل لأخيه : يا كافر ! فهو كقتله ولعن المؤمن كقتله )) .قال الألباني رحمه الله :-	وهذا إسناد جيد , عبدان بن احمد ثقة حافظ مشهور ومن قوله ثقات معروفون من رجال (( التهذيب )) غير بشر بن مبشر الواسطي , وثقه ابن حبان (8/138) وروى عنه جمع من الثقات .-	واخرجه البزار مفرقا (2/431-432) من طريق اسحاق بن ادريس : ثنا حما بن سلمة به .اسحاق – وهو الاسواري – مثروك – وقد اضطرب قول الهيثمي فيه في الباب الواحد من( معجمه ) فقال في الشطر الثاني منه (8/73) (( لعن المؤمن كقتله )) .:(( رواه البزار وفيه اسحاق بن ادريس وهو متروك ))وقال في الشطر الأول آخر الباب :(( رواه البزار ورجاله ثقات ))!-	وهو في هذا متابع للمنذري في ( الترغيب ) (3/285)!!-	وذلك من أوهامها** رحمهم الله وعفا الله عنهم قال الألباني رحمه الله :-	ومن اوهام المعلقون الثلاثة ** عفا الله عنهم الذين قلدوا فيهم من سبقهم في تعليقهم على الترغيب (3/458/4091) ! -	وسببه أنه وقع ( إسحاق ) غير منسوب فوثقاه ظنا منهما انه من الثقات وهو هو , لانه باسناد واحد عند البزار من شيخه الى منتهاه غاية ما في الامر أنه نسب ألى ابيه ( إدريس ) في شطر ولم ينسب في الشطر الآخر .-	قلت : ومن أوهامهم – عفا الله عنهم - :ثم أن حماد بن سلمة قد خولف في اسناده فراوه البخاري (6105) عن وهيب ومسلم (1/73) عن شعبة وغيره كلهم عن أيوب عن ابي قلابة عن ثابت ابن الضحاك الانصاري مرفوعا به .فجعلوا صحابي الحديث ( ثابت بن الضحاك ) واسقطوا بينه وبين ابي قلابة ( ابا المهلب ) وصرح بالتحديث عن ثابت ف رواية فان كان حماد بن سلمة حفظ اسناده فيكون لايوب اسنادان والا فلا ضير لانه انتقال من صحابي الى آخر وكلهم عدول .والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :*



*أخرجه البزار في مسنده (3/400/3045) : حدثنا عقبة بن سنان : ثنا غسان بن مضر : ثنا سعيد بن يزيد عن أبي نضرة عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من اتى كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد ))* 

*-       * *قال البزار رحمه الله :*
*( لا نعلمه يروى عن جابر إلا من هذا الوجه ولم نسمع أحدا يحدث به إلا غسان إلا عقبة ))*
*-       * *قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( مختصر الزوائد ) (1/647/1171) :*
*(( قال الشيخ – يعني : الهيثمي : وهو ثقة ))* 

*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( وهذا هو الصواب خلافا لقول الهيثمي الآخر في ( مجمع الزوائد ) بقوله (5/117):*
*( رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا عقبة بن سنان وهو ضعيف ))*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وقد شككت في هذا التضعيف في غاية المرام (174/285) لأسباب كنت ذكرتها هناك .*
*-       * *الخلاصة : أنه لا وجه لهذا التضعيف لأنه ليس فيمن يسمى ( عقبة بن سنان ) مضعف فإنهم ثلاثة* 
*-       * *أحدهم : مجهول الحال وهو أعلى من هذا الطبقة* 
*-       * *الآخران : ثقتان , أحدهما* *:** (عقبة بن سنان بن عقبة الهدادي  البصري ) روى عن غسان بن مضر فهو هذا وقد قال فيه أبو حاتم : (( صدوق ))*
*-       * *بقية رجال الإسناد ثقات رجال الشيخين غير سنان بن مضر وهو ثقة من شيوخ النسائي .*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وقد وهم الهيثمي في عدم استثنائه إياه مع عقبة بن سنان في قوله المتقدم* *.*
*-       * *(وإسناده جيد )*
*-       * *قال المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب والترهيب ) ( 4/52/7) :*
*( إسناده جيد )* 
*-       * *وتبعه الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله في الفتح (10/217).*
*-       * *وللحديث شواهد كثيرة يزداد بها قوة .*

*فوائد منتقاة من الحديث :*
*-       * *قال ابن الأثير رحمه الله في (النهاية ) :*
*( الكاهن : الذي يتعاطى الخبر عن الكائنات في مستقبل الزمان ويدعي معرفة الأسرار وقد كان في العرب كهنة كشق وسطيح وغيرهما فمنهم من كان يزعم ان له تابعا من الجن ورئيا يلقى إليه الأخبار ومنهم من يزعم أنه يعرف الأمور بمقدمات أساب يستدل بها على مواقعها من كلام من يسأله أو من فعله أو حاله وهذا يخصونه بالعراف كالذي يدعي معرفة الشئ المسروق ومكان الضالة ونحوهما .والحديث الذي فيه : (( من اتى كاهنا .....) قد يشتمل على إتيان الكاهن والعراف والمنجم )*

*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *( فإذا عرفت هذا فمن ( الكهانة ) ما كان يعرف ب ( التنويم المغناطيسي ) ثم ب( استحضار الارواح ) ما عليه اليوم كثير من الناس – وفيهم بعض المسلمين الطيبين – ممن اتخذوا ذلك مهنة يتعايشون منها ألا وهو القراءة على الممسوس من الجني ومكالمتهم وانه يحدثهم عن سبب تلبسه بالإنسي حبا به أو بغضا !!*
*-       * *وقد يزعمون أنهم يسالونه عن دينه فإذا أخبرهم بأنه مسلم صدقوه في كل ما ينبئهم به ! وذلك منتهى الغفلة والضلال : أن يصدقه وهو لا يعرفه ولا يراه* 
*-       * *فكن حذرا منهم أيها المسلم ! ولا تأتهم ولا تصدقهم , وإلا صدق فيك هذا الحديث الصحيح وما معناه .*

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*وللحديث شواهد ومنها :*
*-       * *الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه : يحيى بن سعيد، عن عبيد الله بن عمر، عن نافع، عن صفية، عن**بعض أزواج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال : (( من**أتى عرافًا فسأله عن شيء؛ لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة** )) .
**أخرجه أحمد في**المسند ( 4 / 68 ) و ( 5 / 380 )، ومسلم في الصحيح ( 4 / 55 / 2230 ) -ومن طريقه** :* *ابن حزم في المحلى ( 4 / 50-51 )- ، وأبو نعيم الأصبهاني في حلية الأولياء ( 10** / 406-407 )**، وأخبار أصبهان ( 2 / 206 )، والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى ( 8 / 138** )* 

*-       * *والله أعلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ الطيبي رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم المعلقون الثلاثة ** عفا الله عنهم :*



*في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري (6522) ومسلم (8/157) والنسائي (1/295) وابن حبان في صحيحه (9/217/7292) وابن شيبة في المصنف (13/248/16245) وابن ابي الدنيا في الأهوال (239/235) والبيهقي في شعب الايمان (1/318/359) والطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (6/50/5103) والبغوي في التفسير (5/176) وشرح السنة (15/124-125/4314) – وصححه – من طرق كثيرة عن وهيب عن ابن طاوس عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *:** ( يحشر الناس على ثلاث طرائق : راغبين وراهبين واثنان على بعير وثلاثة على بعير وأربعة على بعير وعشرة على بعير ويحشر بقيتهم النار تقيل معهم حيث قالوا , وتبيت معهم حيث باتوا وتصبح معهم حيث أصبحوا وتمسي معهم حيث أمسوا ) .*

*-       * *قال الطبراني رحمه الله :*
*(( لم يروه عن ابن طاوس إلا وهيب وابن جريج تفرد به حجاج الأعور عن ابن جريج ))*

*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( ولم أقف على متابعة ابن جريج هذه ))*

*-       * *وقال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *هكذا ثبت الحديث في المصادر المذكورة إلا ( سنن النسائي ) فإنه ساقه بزيادة (( يحشر الناس يوم القيامة )) فهي زيادة شاذة بلا شك ومفسدة للمعنى أيضا فإن الركوب الوارد فيه ليس من أهوال يوم القيامة .*
*-       * *ويعود الفضل في التنبيه على زيادة النسائي هذه الى الحافظ ابراهيم الناجي رحمه الله في كتابه القيم ( عجالة الإملاء ) (ق224/2-225/1) وان كان لم يصرح بشذوذها ولكنه بحث في  معنى الحديث وحكى أقوال العلماء فيه وجمع اطراف الأحاديث التي تخالف الزيادة وختم بحثه بقوله : (( وهذا كله يدل على أن هذا في الدنيا قبل الآخرة . والله اعلم ))* 
*-       * *وهو موافق لما انتهى بحث شيخه ابن حجر  رحمه الله في الفتح (11/379-382) فإنه أطال النفس جدا في حكاية أقوال العلماء المختلفة في ذلك ومناقشتها وبيان ما لها وما عليها ورجح ما تقدم عن تلميذه .*
*-       * *وبيان أن هذه الزيادة* *وقع لبعضهم أوهام فكان من المفيد بيانها فأقول* 

*-       * *أولا : لقد ذكر الحديث الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب (4/164/13) بهذه الزيادة معزوا للشيخين ! – رحمهم الله - .*

*-       * *ثانيا : لم ينتبه المعلقون الثلاثة – كعادتهم – فتابعوه في الوهم وزادوا في الإيهام بأنهم عزوا الحديث الى الشيخين بالارقام ( انظر الى طبعتهم المنمقة (4/290) !!!*

*-       * *ثالثا :صرح بعض المحدثين بنسبة الزيادة إلى البخاري رحمه الله ! حكاه الحافظ في الفتح (11/382) عن الطيبي بانه قال :* 
*(( ثم رأيت في ( صحيح البخاري ) في ( باب الحشر ) ( يعني : الذي فيه الحديث بالرقم المتقدم ) : (( يحشر الناس يوم القيامة ...)) !*
*-       * *رابعا : فرد الحافظ رحمه الله على الإمام الطيبي رحمه الله وعارضه معقبا عليه رحمه الله بقوله : (( قلت : ولم أقف في شئ من طرق الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري على : (( لفظ القيامة )) لا في (( صحيحه )) ولا في غيره وكذا هو عند مسلم والاسماعيلي وغيرهما ليس فيه : (( يوم القيامة ))*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله معقبا :*
*((* *ففاته رواية النسائي فجل من أحاط بكل شيئ علما ً))*

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*-       * * نبذة مختصرة عن الحافظ الطيبي رحمه الله :*

*جاءت  ترجمته في الدرر**الكامنة في أعيان المئة الثامنة للحافظ ابن**حجر:(2/68)0**
**الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الله الطيبي الإمام**المشهور صاحب شرح المشكاة وغيره قرأت بخط بعض الفضلاء وكان ذا ثروة من الإرث**والتجارة فلم يزل ينفق ذلك في وجوه الخيرات إلى أن كان في آخر عمره فقيراً قال وكان**كريماً متواضعاً حسن المعتقد شديد الرد على الفلاسفة والمبتدعة مظهراً فضائحهم مع**استيلائهم في بلاد المسلمين حينئذ شديد الحب لله ورسوله كثير الحياء ملازماً**للجماعة ليلاً ونهاراً شتاء وصيفاً مع ضعف بصره بآخرة ملازماً لأشغال الطلبة في**العلوم الإسلامية بغير طمع بل يحذيهم ويعينهم ويعير الكتب النفيسة لأهل بلده وغيرهم**من أهل البلدان من يعرف ومن لا يعرف محباً لمن عرف منه تعظيم الشريعة مقبلاً على**نشر العلم آية في استخراج الدقائق من القرآن والسنن شرح الكشاف شرحاً كبيراً وأجاب**عما خالف مذهب السنة أحسن جواب يعرف فضله من طالعه وصنف في المعاني والبيان التبيان**وشرحه وأمر بعض تلامذته باختصاره على طريقة نهجها له وسماه المشكاة وشرحها هو شرحاً**حافلاً ثم شرع في جمع كتاب في التفسير وعقد مجلساً عظيماً لقراءة كتاب البخاري فكان**يشتغل في التفسير من بكرة إلى الظهر ومن ثم إلى العصر لإسماع البخاري إلى أن كان**يوم مات فإنه فرغ من وظيفة التفسير وتوجه إلى مجلس الحديث فدخل مسجداً عند بيته**فصلى النافلة قاعداً وجلس ينتظر الإقامة للفريضة فقضى نحبه متوجهاً إلى القبلة وذلك**يوم الثلاثاء ثالث عشري شعبان سنة 743**.*
*-       * *ونقل عنه ابن حجر رحمه الله  في أكثر من مئتي موضع في الفتح** .*

*-       * *وكان رحمه الله سلفي المعتقد والمنهج رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته ومن أهم مؤلفاته – رحمه الله - :*
*-       * *(( الكاشف عن حقائق السنن ) وهو شرح حافل على مشكاة المصابيح للحافظ التبريزي رحمه الله .*
*-       * *(( التبيان في المعاني والبيان )*
*-       * (( الخلاصة في معرفة الحديث )) ط
-تفسير فتوح الغيب في الكشف عن قناع الغيب تأليف الإمام الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الله، شرف الدين الطيبي تحقيق الدكتور عبدالعزيز صالح 
وقد لخصه الدكتور في النقاط التاليه بعد سبر منهج الطيبي في كتابه :
- ولد الحسين بن عبد الله الطيبي في غرب إيران بين الطيب جنوباً وتبريز شمالاً.
2- عاش الطيبي في عهد الدولة المقولية في إيران.
3- أجمعت مصادر ترجمته على أنه توفي في 13/ شعبان 743هـ.
4- عُرف بأنه كان قوي الرد على الفلاسفة والمبتدعة مظهراً فضائحهم مع استيلائهم لبلاد المسلمين حينئذ شديد الحب لله ولرسوله، ملازماً لإشغال الطلبة في العلوم الإنسانية.
5- عرف الطيبي بأنه عالم مبدع مشارك في العلوم (موسوعي) فلم يكن مفسراً ولا محدثاً ولا بلاغياً ولا نحوياً ولا رياضياً فحسب، وإنما جمع كل هذه العلوم بتمكن وتفوق.
6- اشتلمت كتب الطيبي على عدد من الفنون، في التفسير والحديث والبلاغة والرياضيات.
7- عني العلماء بمؤلفات الطيبي وعرفوا قدرها فرجعوا إليها وأفادوا منها كثيراً ومن هؤلاء: الحافظ بن حجر وبدر الدين الزركشي والسيوطي والألوسي وغيرهم.
8- أثار تفسيره نشاطاً علمياً كبيراً وحركة تأليف واسعة المدى فتعددت شروحه وحواشيه وملخصاته ومختصراته ومعارضاته والردود عليه، وممن عني بالبحث فيه الإمام الطيبي.
9- أثنى العلماء قديماً وحديثاً على هذا الشرح وبينوا أهميته وقيمته العلمية بل عدوه أميز شرح كتب على تفسير الكشاف ولذا فقد كثرت نسخه الخطية على أنحاء العالم الإسلامي.
10- اشتمل فتوح الغيب على علوم كثيرة، كالتفسير وعلومه والحديث وعلومه والنحو والصرف والبلاغة بعلومها وعلم الكلام والفقه والأصول فهو كتاب جامع )

*-       * *الى غير ذلك من الرسائل التي ألفت عنه رحمه الله وعن منهجه .*
*-       * *والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وهم ابو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :*
*   وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :*
*   وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :*


*في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم (1/347) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن سلمان الحجري عن عمرو بن ابي عمرو عن المقبري عن ابي هريرة قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إن الله ليبتلي عبده بالسقم حتى يكفر ذلك عنه كل ذنب ))* 

*قال الحاكم رحمه الله (1/348) :*
*-       * *صحيح على شرط الشيخين !!*
*-       * *ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !!*
*-       * *وأقره المنذري في الترغيب (4/153/63).*
*-       * *قلت :وطبعا المعلقون الثلاثة ** -هداهم الله - .*


*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*- عبد الرحمن بن سلمان الحجري لم يخرج له البخاري مطلقا ً*
*- قال فيه البخاري رحمه الله : (( فيه نظر ))*
*- وثقه غيره .*
*- ضعفه بعضهم .*
*- قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله : (( صالح الحديث ))* 
*-  قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :في ((التقريب )) : (( لا بأس به ))* 
*- (( الإسناد حسن وعلى شرط مسلم ))* 

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
* ومن الرواة الذين اختلف فيهم عبد الرحمن بن سلمان الحجري رحمه الله* 
* بين موثق ومضعف .*
*-       * *عبد الرحمن بن سلمان الحجري ،* 
*-       * *وثقه ابن يونس ،* 
*-       * *وقال أبو حاتم صالح الحديث مضطرب**الحديث ،* 
*-       * *وقال النسائي مرة : ليس به بأس ، وضعفه في رواية أخرى ،* 
*-       * *وكذا ضعفه العقيلي**وابن عدي والذهبي** .*
*-       * *وقال ابن حجر : (( لا بأس به ))* 
*-       * *وتلخيص فيما سبق من قال فيه البخاري فيه نظر وقال الحافظ ابن حجر فيه غير ما سبق :*
*1-         * *عبد الرحمن بن سلمان الحجري* 


*ملخص اقوال  بعض اهل العلم فيمن قال فيه (( فيه نظر )) :*

*-       * *يقول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :  وكذا عادته ( يعني البخاري ) إذا قال " فيه نظر " بمعنى أنه متهم ، أو**ليس بثقة ، فهو عنده أسوأ حالاً من الضعيف ، انتهى*
*-       * *وقال الذهبي في الميزان (2/34) ( قال البخاري فيه نظر ولا يقول هذا الإ فيمن يتهمه**غالبا ) انتهى*
*-       * *وقال ابن كثير في اختصار علوم الحديث ص 105 (أن البخاري إذا قال في الرجل سكتوا عنه**أو فيه نظر فإنه يكون في أدنى المنازل وأردئها عنده**)*
*-       * *قال السيوطي في تدريب الراوي(1/349) (تنبيهات الأولى البخاري يطلق فيه نظر وسكتوا**عنه فيمن تركوا حديثه ويطلق منكر الحديث على من لا تحل الرواية**)*
*-       * *قال الشيخ المعلمي في التنكيل(1/278) (وكلمة فيه نظر معدودة من أشد الجرح في اصطلاح**البخاري**) 

**- وقال اللكنوي في الرفع والتكميل في الجرح والتعديل ص 388(قول**البخاري في حق أحد من الرواة (فيه نظر) يدل على أنه متهم عنده ولا كذلك عند غيره** 

**- وقال التهانوي في قواعد في علوم الحديث ص 254 (البخاري يطلق فيه نظر وسكتوا**عنه فيمن تركوا حديثه*

*-       * *قال الشيخ الفاضل الشريف حاتم العوني في كتابه ( المرسل الخفي ) (1/440) : ( وأنبه**هنا : أن قول البخاري (فيه نظر ) إن كان المقصود به الراوي ، فهي تليين خفيف ،**وليست تليينا شديدا كما ادعاه بعض الأئمة المتأخرين كالذهبي وابن كثير وغيرهما** .* *وقد رد على هذا الفهم الخاظئ لتلك العبارة في صدورها من الإمام البخاري ، الأستاذ**مسفر بن غرم الله الدميني في دراسة موازنة ، جمع فيها المواطن التي أطلق فيها**البخاري تلك البخاري ، ووازنها بأقوال العلماء غيره في الذين قيلت فيهم ، فخرج بأن**من قيل فيه ‘إنه( فيه نظر ) فإنه تليين خفيف الضعف ، وأن البخاري في إطلاق هذه**العبارة مثل غيره من الأئمة ، لا كما زعم من أن له اصطلاحا خاصا به في إطلاقها** .* *ولم أطلع على هذه الدراسة الموازنة التي قام بها الأستاذ الدميني وفقه الله ، لكنه**ذكر القيام بها ولخص نتائجها في دراسة أخرى له ، عمن قال فيه البخاري (سكتوا عنه** )* *وذلك في رسالة أسماها ( قول البخاري : سكتوا عنه**) .*

*-       * *وقال حفظه الله : وقد نقل الشيخ عن الإمام الترمذي والحافظ ابن عدي رحمهم الله .*

*-       * *فقد نقل الترمذي في العلل الكبير أن البخاري قال عن حكيم بن جبير (لنا فيه نظر** )* *فأعقبه الترمذي بقوله : (ولم يعزم فيه على شيء ) ، كذا فهم الترمذي عبارة شيخه ،**أنه متردد في في حكيم بن جبير أو متوقف فيه ، وهذا التردد هو شأن الرواة خفيفي**الضعف ، الذين تردد أحاديثهم بين التحسين والتضعيف*

*-**ثم قال حفظه الله : (ولابن عدي أكثر من تفسير لقول البخاري (فيه نظر )، فيظهر أن**هذه التفاسير تعتمد على اختلاف سياق كلام البخاري وإلى حال الراوي أو المروي في**واقعه ،كما يعلمه ابن عدي** .
**فمن ذلك أنه نقل عن البخاري أنه قال عن بكير بن**مسمار (في حديثه بعض النظر ) فأعقبه ابن عدي بقوله (لم أجد في رواياته حديثا منكرا**، وأرجو أنه لا بأس به ، والذي قاله البخاري هو كما قال ، روى عنه أبوبكر الحنفي**أحاديث لا أعرف فيها شيئا منكرا ، وعندي أنه مستقيم الحديث ...) فانظر إلى قوله** (**والذي قاله البخاري هو كما قال )مما يعني متابعته له ، ثم يقول عن بكير بن مسمار** (**لا بأس به ) و ( مستقيم الحديث** ) .*

*-       * *ثم ساق – حفظه الله -  قول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في كتابه ( بذل الماعون ) فقال :**في ترجة أبي بلج الفزاري عند قول البخاري (فيه نظر ) : ( وهذه عبارته فيمن يكون**وسطا )!!! فالحمد لله على توفيقه** .*

*-       * *ونقول – بعون الله وتوفيقه – وهو الذي رجحه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بتحسينه لإسناده وعلى شرط مسلم . فالحمد لله على توفيقه .*

*-       * *وقد ذكر الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله واستشهد ببعض التراجم .*

*-       * *وقال أبو الحسن المصري في شفاء العليل في ألفظ الجرح والتعديل (1/313) (واعترض حبيب**الرحمن الأعظمي على ذلك بقوله (ولا ينقضي عجبي حين أقرأ كلام العراقي هذا وكلام**الذهبي أن البخاري لايقول (فيه نظر) أو يدخلونه في الصحيح واليك أمثلة ثم ذكر أحد**عشر مثالا ينازع في أكثرها لأن مخالفة الأئمة _ إن ثبت ماقال_ لايلزم منها ماقال**فلكل إمام مصطلح وليس منهم أحد الإ وتوبع أو انفرد أو خولف فيما يقوله وأيضا فإن**الذهبي رحمه الله لم يدع إطلاق ذلك بل قيده بالأغلب ، نعم هناك حالات يقول فيها**البخاري هذا اللفظ ولا يعني به الجرح الشديد بل يعنى حديثا بعينه من جملة حديث**الراوي لا كله وقد يقول ذلك طعنا في اسناد هذا الراوي عن شيخه أو طعنا في سماع بعضهم**رجال السند من بعضهم ) انتهى*

*-       * *وقد قام الدكتور مسفر الدميني حفظه الله باستقراء الرواة فيمن قال فيهم البخاري ( فيه نظر ) فأفاد واجاد والله الهادي الى سبيل الرشاد .*

*-       * *والله أعلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله 

- وهم الشيخ المحقق أبو الأشبال حسن الزهيري حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (8/369/8157) : حدثنا الحسن بن جرير الصوري : ثنا سليمان بن عبد الرحمن الدمشقي : ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن ضمضم بن زرعة عن شريح بن عبيد عن أبي بحرية عن ضمرة بن ثعلبة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( لا يزال الناس بخير ما لم يتحاسدوا )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد جيد ) 
- رجاله ثقات من رجال التهذيب وفي بعضهم خلاف لا يضر غير شيخ الطبراني الحسن بن جرير الصوري وهو من شيوخه المشهورين ترجم له الحافظ ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (4/419) بروايته عن جمع من الثقات وعنه نحو عشرين من الشيوخ بعضهم من الحفاظ ووصفه الحافظ الذهبي في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) ( 13/442) ب : (( الإمام المحدث )) .
- وقد توبع فقال أبو الشيخ ابن حيان في ( التوبيخ والتنبيه ) (108/78) : حدثنا أبو الجارود : ثنا أبو سيار : ثنا محمد بن اسماعيل بن عياش : ثنا أبي به .
- محمد بن اسماعيل تكلموا فيه ولا يضر ذلك هنا لانه متابع .
- وابو سيار هذا الظاهر أنه الذي في (( كنى أبي أحمد الحاكم ) (1/):
(( أبو سيار العلاء بن محمد بن سيار يروي عن ابي المثنى محمد بن عمرو ابن علقمة الليثي حدث عنه اسحاق بن ابراهيم الصواب البصري حديثه في البصريين ).

قال الألباني رحمه الله وغفر له :
- ( تنبيه ) : تكلم الأخ حسن أبو الأشبال على بعض رجال ( التوبيخ ) مصرحا بضعف إسناده ثم أتبعه بذكر ما قاله مراجع كتابه الشيخ ( محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف ) فقال :
(( [ لكن أخشى ان لا يكون ( شريح بن عبيد ) قد سمعه من ( أبي بحرية ) فإنه كثير الإرسال وقال ابن ابي حاتم في ( المراسيل ) ( ص:90) : (( شريح بن عبيد الحمصي لم يدرك أبا أمامة ولا الحارث بن الحارث ولا المقدام )) . قلت : وتوفي ابو امامة سنة (86) وتوفي ابو بحرية (77) أي : قبلهما بسنين . فأخشى ان لا يكون أدركه أيضا .(م) )]

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( فأقول هذه الخشية غير واردة هنا في نقدي لأن الأدراك الذي نفاه ابو حاتم لا يعني أنه لم يدركهم ولم يعاصرهم وسنة وفاتهم المتقاربة تؤكد ذلك وغنما يعني انه لم يسمع منهم وعليه فليس يعني أنه لم يسمع من كل من عاصرهم فهذا هو الإمام البخاري يصرح أنه سمع من معاوية وقد توفي سنة (60) فإمكان سماعه من أبي بحرية ظاهر جدا وأولى .فإذا لم يكن لدينا نص من حافظ نقاد بأنه لم يسمع منه , فيكفينا في هذه الحالة ثبوت المعاصرة وإمكان اللقاء كما هو المختار عند جماهير العلماء بشط السلامة من التدليس ولم يرم ( شريح ) بشئ من التدليس فيما علمت ولا تلازم بينه وبين الإرسال عند اهل العلم فكم من راو ثقة وصف بالإرسال ومع ذلك فحديثه صحيح عند الشيخين فضلا عن غيرهم ولو كانت روايته معنعنة ! هذا امر لايخفى إن شا الله على من مارس هذا العلم وعرفه حق المعرفة . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .

- والحديث قال المنذري رحمه الله مشيرا الى تقويته : (4/12/4) :
(( رواه الطبراني ورواته ثقات ) .

- والحديث قواه ايضا الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) (8/78) وقال رحمه الله :
(( رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات )) .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
( ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ محدث أصبهان أبي الشيخ الأصبهاني من مقدمة المحقق الشيخ ابو الأشبال حسن الزهيري حفظه الله للكتاب .

- هو الإمام الحافظ الصادق محدث أصبهان ومسند زمانه ابو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان المعروف بأبي الشيخ صاحب التصانيف السائرة اعتنى به جده لأمه محمود بن الفرج الزاهد وطلب الحديث من الصغر .
- شيوخه :سمع من جده محمود بن الفرج الزاهد وابراهيم بن سعدان ومحمد بن عبدالله بن الحسن الهمداني رئيس اصبهان ومحمد بن اسد المديني صاحب ابي داود الطيالسي وعبد الله بن محمد بن زكريا وابي بكر بن ابي عاصم والبزار صاحب المسند

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع //
 ترجمته في :
- اخبار اصبهان لابي نعيم (2/90)
- تذكرة الحفاظ (3/945)
- العبر للذهبي (2/351)
- النجوم الزاهرة (4/136)
- طبقات الحفا (381)
- شذرات الذهب (3/69)
- الرسالة المستطرفة (38)
- سير اعلام النبلاء (16/276)


تلاميذه : ( رحمه الله ) :
وسمع منه ابن منده وابن مردويه وابو سعيد الماليني وابو نعيم الحافظ صاحب الحلية وحفيده محمد بن عبد الرازق بن ابي الشيخ وخلق كثير .
أقوال العلماء فيه :

- قال ابن مردويه : ثقة مأمون صنف التفسير و والكتب الكثيرة في الاحكام وغير ذلك .
- قال ابو بكر الخطيب البغدادي : كان ابو الشيخ حافظا ثبتا متقنا .
- قال ابو القاسم السوذرجاني : هو احد عباد الله الصالحين ثقة مأمون .
- قال ابو موسى المديني : عرض كتابه ( ثواب الأعمال ) على الطبراني فاستحسنه ويروى عنه انه قال : ما علمت فيه حديثا الا بعد ان استعملته .
- وعن بعض العلماء قال : ما دخلت على ابي القاسم الطبراني إلا وهو يمزح او يضحك وما دخلت على ابي الشيخ الا وهو يصلي .
- وقال تلميذه ابو نعيم : كان احد الاعلام صنف الاحكام والتفسير وكان يفيد عن الشيوخ ويصنف لهم ستين سنة .

مصنفاته : 
- ثواب الاعمال خمسة مجلدات .
- اخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجلد .
- السنة مجلد .
- العظمة مجلد 
- السنن عدة مجلدات 
- التوبيخ والتنبيه .
وفاته :
قال ابو نعيم الحافظ رحمه الله : توفي في سلخ المحرم سنة(369)
قال المحقق ** حفظه الله :
(( ثم لا يفوتني ان اشكر الاخ الكريم الشيخ محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف على جهده المبذول في مراجعة هذا الكتاب ووجدت اتماما للفائدة ان الحق تعليقاته ضمن هامش الكتاب واضعا اياها بين معكوفتين منتهية بحرم (م ) اشارة الى الشيخ – رحمه الله -)) 
قال المحقق ** حفظه الله :

- كتاب ( التوبيخ والتنبيه ) لابي الشيخ يعد فب بابه كتابا عظيم النفع كثير الفائدة حيث يشتمل على المواعظ والارشادات التي يحتاج اليها المسلم في حياته ومعاده 
- قسمه المصنف لابواب واورد تحت كل باب ما يناسبه من الاحاديث مستوعبا جل طرق كل حديث .
- وكتابه كغيره من مصنفات ابي الشيخ يغلب عليه الضعف رغم مكانته – ابي الشيخ رحمه الله – العلمية وامامته في هذا الشأن وكان الأحرى ب هان ينزه كتبه عن هذه الواهيات ولكن يبدو انه كان يرى الأخذ بالضعيف – على خلاف معه – في الفضائل والمواعظ .
- (( وهذا يجاب به عن الضعيف المقبول اما الواهي والموضوع فلا , بلا خلاف بين اهل العلم )) 
- (( وهناك جواب آخر وهو انه جرى على قاعدة (( من اسند لك فقد احالك )) أي ان عهدته تبرأ بسوقه لاسناد
الحديث ويحيل القارئ على النظر فيه
لمعرفة مرتبته من الصحة او الضعف ( م ) .
- واعتمدت على نسخة مخطوطة دار الكتب المصرية وهي كثيرة الاخطاء جدا وغير مقروءة في بعض المواطن نبهت علىها في حينها .
- المحتوى : وقد اشتمل على الابواب التالية :

1- ما يلزم المرء المسلم لاخيه من النصيحة له .
2- وما يلزمه من الخصال التي اذا ترك منها شيئا فقد ترك حقا واجبا 
3- وما امر به المؤمنون ان يستعملوه في ترك التقاطع والتدابر والتحاسد .
4- وما امر به في ترك غيبة اخيه واتباع عورته .
5- ذكر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن اتبعت عورات المسلمين افسدتهم )) 
6- النهي عن كشف عورات المسلمين 
7- امر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا تبلغوني عن اصحابي الا خيرا 
8- والامر بحسن الظن بالمسلمين .
9- ذكر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ابغض الرجال الى الله عز وجل الذي يقتدي بسيئة المؤمن ويدع حسنته )
10- وما ذكر في الرياء وعقوبة المرائين
11- وما روي في قوله عز وجل ( الخبيثات للخبيثين )
12- النهي عن الغيبة وما جاء فيه .
13- وذكر ما اعد الله عز وجل لاهل الغيبة 
14- كفارة الغيبة 
15- وما اعد الله عز وجل لمن ذب عن اخيه بظهر الغيب 
16- ذكر البهتان وما جاء فيه
17- النهي عن تكفير المسلم وما جاء فيه وقوله ( سباب المسلم فسوق )
18- النهي عن لعن المسلم اخاه وما روي في ذلك وما يجب استعماله في اخيه 
19- النهي عن روعة اخيه المسلم
20- ذكر المسلم وانه من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده 
21- النهي عن الاستطالة في عرض المرء المسلم 
22- ذكر النميمة وما جاء فيه 
23- ما روي في ذي الوجهين 
24- ذكر الحديث بين المسلمين وانه امانة
25- ذكر من سمع لحديث قوم وهم له كارهون 
26- ذكر العجب والتكبر وما روى فيه والتواضع وما روي فيه 
27- ما ذكر في اذى المسلم وما روي فيه
28- ما ذكر في الكذب وما جاء فيه 


هذه الأبواب التي اشتمل عليها الكتاب ( التوبيخ والتنبيه )

والله الهادي الي سبيل الرشاد .

- وللكتاب عدة تحقيقات ومنها :
- تحقيق الشيخ أبو الأشبال الزهيري وهو افضلها بالرغم من السقط والتصحيف والاخطاء .والله اعلم.
- تحقيق فريال علوان – طبع دار الفكر اللبناني – بيروت
- تحقيق مجدي السيد ابراهيم – طبع مكتبة القرآن – القاهرة 
- والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم المحقق علي رضا عفا الله عنه :
- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :





في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي (2541) ونعيم بن حماد في ( زوائد الزهد (126/416) وأحمد (1/169) والطبراني في الأوسط (9/407/8875) والبغوي في شرح السنة (15/214/4377) من طرق أحدها : عبد الله بن المبارك : أخبرنا ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن داود بن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لو أن ما يقل ظفر مما في الجنة بدا لتزخرفت له خوافق السماوات والأرض ولو أن رجلا من أهل الجنة اطلع فبدا أساوره لطمس ضوء الشمس كما تطمس الشمس ضوء النجوم )

قال البغوي والترمذي رحمه الله : 
(( حديث غريب )) !!
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

(( كذا وقع فيهما ! ونقل الترمذي في الترغيب عن الترمذي (4/277/3) انه قال : (( حديث حسن غريب )) 
فزاد كلمة (( حسن )) وهو اللائق بحال اسناده , فإنه رجاله ثقات كلهم رجال مسلم غير ابن لهيعة وحديثه صحيح اذا كان من رواية أحد العبادلة وهذا منه كما ترى ولقد كنت غفلت عن هذه الحقيقة في تعليقي على المشكاة برقم (5637) لاسباب قد ذكرتها في المقدمة ولقد قلدني في هذه الغفلة المعلقون الثلاثة ** على ( الترغيب )(4/470) فضعفوا الحديث مع انهم يرون أني صححته في ( صحيح الجامع الصغير ) برقم (5127/ الطبعة الاولى الشرعية ) .

وقال رحمه الله :
(( وان من جهل أولئك الثلاثة وتقليدهم وعدم استفادتهم مما ينقلونه بواسطة الفهارس : انهم عزوه بواسطة (( الموسوعة ) الى البخاري في التاريح (6/208) وسكتوا !مع انه عنده من غير طريق ابن لهيعة باسناد جيد وبمتابعة قوية لعامر بن سعد .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ولقد تنبه لهذا كله الأخ على رضا في تعليقه على ( صفة الجنة ) (1/81) فأنصفني جزاه الله خيرا ولم يستغل الغفلة كما يفعل كثير من المبتدعة وبعض الحاسدين الحاقدين الجهلة .
- قال البخاري في التاريخ : وقال ابن وهب : أخبرنا عمرو أن سلمان بن حميد حدثه أن عامر بن سعد بن ابي وقاص – قال سليمان : لا أعلمه إلا – عن ابيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقد وصله ابو نعيم في ( صفة الجنة ) (1/80/57) من طريق حرملة بن يحيى : ثنا ابن وهب به .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات معروفون رجال مسلم غير سليمان بن حميد – وهو المزني – وثقه ابن حبان (6/385) وأخرج له في (( صحيحه )) وروى عنه سبعة من الثقات وقد ترجمه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (22/220) وذكر انه مدني سكن دمشق وروى له ابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) وقد خفيت هذه الحقائق على الأخ ( علي رضا )) فجزم بأنه (( مجهول )) .
- والطريق الأخرى : قال البخاري أيضا : قال محمد بن المثنى : حدثنا وهب ابن جرير : حدثنا ابي : سمعت يحيى بن ايوب عن يزيد بن ابي حبيب عن عمر عن سعد بن ابي وقاص رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ...........فذكره .
( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عمر وهوابن سعد بن ابي وقاص قال الذهبي في (الميزان ) : (( وهو في نفسه غير متهم لكنه باشر قتال الحسين وفعل الافاعيل ) 
قال الألباني :
- وثقه العجلي .
- قال الحافظ ابن حجر :
((صدوق )) .
- قلت : أقل أحواله ان يكون (( حسن الحديث )) والله اعلم .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

- ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابو نعيم الأصفهاني رحمه الله من مقدمة الدكتور محمود مغراوي في كتابه ( منهج النقد عند الحافظ ابي نعيم الاصفهاني – رسالة دكتوراه - ) :
اسمه ونسبه : ( ص :57-58) 
هو ابو نعيم أحمد بن عبد الله بن احمد بن اسحاق بن موسى بن مهران المهراني الاصبهاني الاحول سبط الزاهد محمد بن يوسف البناء فهو فارسي الاصل وجده الاعلى – الذي ينتهي نسبه اليه – مهران هو مولى لعبد الله بن معاوية بن عبد الله بن جعفر بن ابي طالب وهو اول من اسلم من اجداده .
مصادر ترجمته : 
الأنساب للسمعاني (41) تبين كذب المفتري (246) المنتظم (8/100) معجم البلدان (1/210) الكامل لابن الاثير (9/466) طبقات الأطباء (108) مبهمات النووي (620) وفيات الاعيان (1/91) السير (17/453) التذكرة (3/1092) العبر (3/170) الميزان (1/111) الوافي بالوفيات (7/81) اللسان (1/201) عيون التواريخ (12/176) مرآة الجنان (3/52) طبقات السبكي (4/18) طبقات الآسنوي (2/474) البداية والنهاية (12/45) غاية النهاية (1/71) النجوم الزاهرة وطبقات الحفاظ وروضات الجنات وهدية العارفين ورسالة لمحمد لطفي الصباغ ابو نعيم حياته وكتابه الحلية .بالاضافة الى عدد من الفهارس التي اعتنت بذكر كتبه ترجمت له ترجمة موجزة جدا كما قام بعض من حقق بعض كتبه بكتابة ترجمة له من ذلك الاستاذ ابراهيم التهامي في تحقيق كتاب ( الإمامة ((7/36) والدكتور ناصر الفقيهي في تحقيق الكتاب نفسه والاستاذ عبد الرحمن الشهري في تحقيق لكتاب ( صفة الجنة ) (1/96) والدكتور محمد راضي بن حاج عثمان في تحقيقه لكتاب الصحابة (51/54) .
- علما ً بان كل ما ذكر من مصادر ومراجع هي ثانوية لان هناك تاريخين من تواريخ أصبهان أحدهما لأبي القاسم بن منده (ت 470ه ) والآخر لأبي زكريا بن منده ( ت 511ه )ويفترض فيهما انهما ترجما ابا نعيم لانه أحد الذين شغل الناس والف الكثير . 
- وكما تذكر المصادر ا ن ابا الطاهر السلفي له مؤلف بعنوان : (( أخبار أبي نعيم )) ولكن شئ من هذا لم يصل إلينا .
- الاصبهاني : نسبة الى أصبهان بكسر الهمزة وفتحها ويقال : فاء . قيل إنما سميت بهذا الإسم لآن أصلها بالعجمية سباهان : العسكر وهان : الجمع وكانت جموع العساكر الأكاسرة تجتمع إذا وقعت في هذا الموضع فعربت فقيل : أصبهان وهي بلد واقليم . الحموي (1/206) 
- وفاته : كان ذلك في شهر محرم من سنة ثلاثين واربعمائة للهجرة (430 ه ) وهو اذ ذاك بلغ من العمر اربعا وتسعين عاما .
- شيوخه : (ص:73- 77) واشهرهم :
1- الحافظ الامام ابو محمد عبد الله بن احمد بن اسحاق الاصفهاني – والد ابي نعيم 
2- ابو القاسم الطبراني وهو الامام الحافظ الثقة محدث الاسلام وتوفي (360ه ) 
3- ابو احمد العسال الحافظ العلامة القاضي محمد احمد الاصبهاني المعروف بالعسال رحمه الله وغيرهم 
أشهر تلاميذه : (ص:86-90) 
1- الماليني رحمه الله
2- ابو بكر الذكواني 
3- ابو بكر الخطيب
4- ابو بكر العطار
5- الوخشي 
6- ابو صالح المؤذن وغيرهم 
مذهبه وعقيدته رحمه الله : ( ص :101-106)
- (( كان ابو نعيم في معتقده على مذهب السلف الصالح وهو معتقد 
أهل الحديث ))
- وقد صرح ابو نعيم بانه على مذهب السلف كما نقل ذلك عنه الذهبي وابن القيم وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وكثير من المحدثين ) مقدمة محقق كتاب (الصحابة ) الدكتور محمد راضي حاج عثمان (1/11) ومقدمة كتاب ( الإمامة ) لابي نعيم تحقيق الدكتور علي الفقيهي (156-160) ومقدمة الاستاذ التهامي لكتاب ( الإمامة ) 
ومن مقدمة المحقق / عبد الرحمن الشهري ( ص: 20)
- 
- وما نسبه إليه الخوانساري في ( روضات الجنات ) الى التشيع فيرد عليه من خلال كتبه ( فضائل الصحابة ) و( معرفة الصحابة ) و ( الإمامة ) مقدمة المحقق عبد الرحمن الشهري 

مؤلفاته :
- ( حلية الاولياء )
- كتاب ( الطب )
- كتاب ( الإمامة )
- المسند المستخرج على صحيح مسلم
- معرفة الصحابة 
- ذكر اخبار اصفهان 
- صفة الجنة وغيرها 
...........................
منهج ابو نعيم رحمه الله في ( صفة الجنة ) مقتبسة من مقدمة تحقيق ( صفة الجنة ) لابي نعيم رحمه الله للمحقق عبد الرحمن الشهري

قسم ابو نعيم كتابه الى ثلاثة اجزاء ثم قسم هذه الاجزاء الى فصول وقسم الجزء الاول الى تسعة وعشرين فصلا .
ثم ياتي بالاحاديث والآثار بسنده . دون التعرض للحديث بشرح ودون التخريج لحديثه او لسنده بجرح ولا تعديل .
وقسم الفصل الثاني الى اربعة وثلاثين ونهج مثل ما نهج في الفصل الاول ...






- قلت : وللكتاب ( صفة الجنة ) تحقيق آخر للمحقق علي رضا عفا الله عنه وعليه بعض المآخذ التي ذكرها المشايخ الفضلاء وانتقدوا تحقيقه للكتاب ومن بين ذلك كثرة التراجم الساقطة ووهمه في بعض التراجم كما مر معنا ورميه بعض الرواة الثقات بالجهالة والسقط والتصحيف الى غير ذلك من الاخطاء العلمية ورواة قال فيهم ( مجاهيل ) وقال في بعضهم ( لم اجد له ترجمة ) بالرغم من انهم قد وثقوا .
- والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :



في الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد (2/418) : ثنا قتيبة قال : حدثني ابن لهيعة عن دراج عن ابن حجيرة عن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن للمساجد أوتاداً , الملائكة جلساؤهم , إن غابوا يفتقدونهم وإن مرضوا عادوهم وإن كانوا في حاجة أعانوهم وقال: جليس المسجد على ثلاث خصال : أخ مستفاد أو كلمة حكمة أو رحمة منتظرة ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد حسن فإن دراجا مستقيم الحديث إلا ما كان عن أبي الهيثم , كما قال ابو داود وتبعه الحافظ وهو الذي اطمأنت إليه النفس وانشرح له الصدر أخيرا كما كنت بينته بحديث في الصحيحة برقم (3350) وابن حجيرة هو الأكبر واسمه عبد الرحمن وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم )

- وقد أعله المنذري بقوله (1/132) :
( رواه أحمد من رواية ابن لهيعة ) مشيرا الى ضعفه .
- وصرح بذلك الهيثمي فقال (2/22) :
( رواه أحمد وفيه ابن لهيعة وفيه كلام ) 

- فلم يعلاه ب ( دراج ) وما ذلك إلا ما تقدم .والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم 
- واما إعلالهما إياه ب ( ابن لهيعة ) فقد سلكوا فيه الجادة ولم ينتبهوا انه من رواية قتيبة وهو ابن سعيد المصري – وروايته عنه صحيحة كرواية العبادلة عنه كما تقدم التنبيه على ذلك غير ما مرة .

وقال رحمه الله :
- وله شاهد قوي من حديث عبد الله بن سلام قال : ...فذكره موقوفا ليس فيه رفعه ولكنه في حكمه لانه لايقال بالرأي وليس فيه : ( جليس المسجد ....) 
أخرجه الحاكم (2/398) من طريق الحسن بن مكرم البزار :أنبا يزيد بن هارون : أنبا أبو غسان محمد بن مطرف الليثي : ثنا أبو حازم عن سعيب بن المسيب عنه 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- ( صحيح على شرط الشيخين موقوف )
- ووافقه الذهبي !
- وأقره المنذري !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إنما هو صحيح فقط ) لأن الحسن بن مكرم البزار ليس من رجال الشيخين ويزيد بن هارون ليس من شيوخهما وهذا من شرطه الذي عرفناه بالاستقراء أن ينتهي إسناده عن شيخه ومن فوقه الى شيخ من شيوخ الشيخين ويكون من فوقه من رجالهما أيضا وان كان هذا قد اخل به كثيرا كما هو عند معروف عند الحذاق بهذا الفن .وإلا فهو لايستقيم إلا حين يكون رجال الإسناد كلهم على شرط الشيخين وهذا لايمكن إلا إذا كان المسند من طبقتهما كما هو ظاهر عند العلماء وكذلك رأيناه – في كثير مما صححه على شرطهما أو أحدهما – لا يصح إسناده الى شيخهما !!)
- ( تنبيه ): عرفت أن حديث ( عبد الله بن سلام ) موقوف عند الحاكم وقد عزاه اليه الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله دون قوله (( موقوف )) فأضفته في كتابي ( صحيح الترغيب والترهيب )(!/203/324) فانه قال : ( رواه أحمد من رواية ابن لهيعة ورواه الحاكم من حديث عبد الله بن سلام دون قوله ( جليس المسجد ...) إلى آخره وقال : صحيح على شرطهما !!
- قلت : وقوله رحمه الله ( صحيح على شرطهما ) مما قد وهم فيه الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله فهو ( صحيح فقط ) كما ذكر الألباني .
- جاء المعلقون الثلاثة *** الذي أفسدوا الكتاب بتعليقاتهم الكثير الفجة ! فخلطوا فيها تخليطا عجيبا تدل الباحث على انهم ما شموا رائحة هذا العلم فضلا ان يكونوا محققين فيه وقد سبق أن ذكرنا نماذج من تخاليطهم ومنها قولهم على ما ذكرنا من تخريج المنذري (1/298) : ( موقوف صحيح , رواه احمد (2/418) والحاكم (2/298) وهو صحيح ولا بد من إضافة لفظة (( موقوف )) بعد قول المصنف ( على شرطهما لان الحديث موقوف وليس مرفوعا ))!! فخلطوا المرفوع بالموقوف وجعلوه كله – بجهلهم البالغ - ! وقد عرفت أن في المرفوع ما ليس في الموقوف وهو قوله : ( جليس المسجد ....) كما صرح المنذري رحمه الله فعموا عن ذلك كله وانكروا الحديث المرفوع جملة وتفصيلا فككأنهم لم يروه في الكتاب منسوبا الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صراحة وبرواية أحمد !! والله المستعان .

قلت :ومن أوهامهم عفا الله عنهم :
- في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (6/342_highlighting            6/307/6125      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) وفي الصغير (ص:237) وابن ابي حاتم في العلل (1/124/342) والاصبهاني في الترغيب (2/800/1957 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/800/1957      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) من طرق عن بشر بن آدم : ثنا أشعث بن أشعث السعداني : ثنا عمران القطان : ثنا سليمان التيمي عن ابي عثمان النهدي عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن المسلم يصلى وخطاياه مرفوعة على رأسه كلما سجد تحاتت عنه فيفرغ من صلاته وقد تحاتت خطاياه ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب (1/139/13) : ( رواه الطبراني في الكبير و الصغير وفيه أشعث بن أشعث السعداني لم أقف على ترجمته ) !!
- وتبعه الهيثمي رحمه الله (1/300) 
- وقلدهما المعلقون الثلاثة *** على الترغيب (1/311) 
- فصرحوا – عفا الله عنهم – بتضعيف الحديث ! ولو أن الرجل كان مجهولا كما ظنوا فلا يلزم منه ضعف الحديث لان له شاهدا من حديث ابن عمر من طرق عنه بعضها صحيح .
- وأشعث , قد ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (8/128) وقال : ( يغرب )
- وأقره الحافظ في( اللسان ) وزاد : ( وقال البزار : ليس به بأس حدث عنه أصحابنا بشر بن آدم وأحمد بن عمر عبيدة وغيرهما )
- ومع هذا كله من توثيق ابن حبان والبزار اياه وقول الحافظ فيه لم يعرفه المنذري وتبعه الهيثمي وقلدهما المعلقون الثلاثة .
- وقد صرح الهيثمي وقلده المعلقون الثلاثة بتضعيف الحديث ولعله لذلك لم يصرح لأن له شاهد من حديث ابن عمر من طرق ولذلك اشار الى تقويته بتصديره اياه بقوله : ( عن ) دون قوله ( روي ) فهذا مما يدل على انهم لا يحسنون حتى التقليد – المعلقون الثلاثة ***- فهم يخبطون خبط عشواء في الليلة الظلماء !
- ثم ان الهيثمي رحمه الله زاد في التخريج فعطف على المعجمين فقال : ( والبزار ) !!
- قال الالباني رحمه الله : في هذا العزو تسامح وتساهل لا يخفى على من وقف على رواية البزار فقد قال في مسنده (6/47- البحر الزخار ) : حدثنا بشر بن آدم ...فساق الحديث لكن بلفظ : ( إن المسلم إذا تؤضا فأحسن الوضوء ثم صلى الصلوات الخمس تحاتت خطاياه كما يتحات هذا الورق ) ....
- اللفظ انما هو حديث علي بن زيد عن ابي عثمان النهدي عن سلمان كما رواه أحمد (5/437) وغيره مثل ابن نصر في ( تعظيم قدر الصلاة ) ( 1/150/83) أو هو من أوهام الحافظ البزار رحمه الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع /
- وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله 
- وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله 
- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :


قال مقيده عفا الله :

- نبذة مختصرة عن الإمام الحافظ محمد نصر المروزي ت(294ه) رحمه الله وكتابه (تعظيم قدر الصلاة ) حققه وخرج أحاديثه الدكتور عبد الرحمن عبد الجبار الفريوائي حفظه الله – ومن تقديم الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله :
- 
ومن مقدمة الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله قوله (ص :4-9):
- (( وقد استعرضت كتاب ( تعظيم قدر الصلاة ) للحافظ محمد بن نصر المروزي ت (294ه ) الذي حققه وخرج أحاديثه وآثاره تلميذنا عبد الرحمن الفريوائي وقد الف الامام المروزي رحمه الله هذا الكتاب العظيم في بيان عظيم قدر الصلاة واستطرد الى ذكر مباحث الإيمان وبيان مذهب السلف فيه والرد على من خالفه من اهل البدع والأهواء , وبين المؤلف في هذا الكتاب ان تارك الصلاة كافر ورد على من انكر ذلك بالأدلة من القرآن والسنة النبوية وآثار السلف وسلك في بيان مذهبه والرد على من خالفه منهجا ولم أره لغيره في هذا الباب )
- وقال رحمه الله : ( وقد امتاز عمل الباحث عبد الرحمن عبد الجبار الفريوائي الى تحقيق الكتاب رغم انه لا يوجد له إلا نسخة واحدة او نسخة منسوخة منها وقد حققه عن النسخة الفريدة بالرجوع الى المصادر والمراجع التي اخذت من الكتاب ...)
- خرج الأحاديث والآثار التي تضمنها هذا الكتاب العديم النظير في بابه على كثرتها مع التنويه الى درجة هذه الاحاديث والآثار تصحيحا وتضعيفا في ضوء أقوال اهل العلم بالحديث والأثر بالايجاز
- ذكر معاني الغريب احيانا وضبط الكلمات بالحرف تارة وبالشكل تارة اخرى وقد بذل الاخ المحقق جهدا مشكورا في خدمة هذا الكتاب العظيم الشأن .
- وخاتمة المطاف ان هذا الكتاب يعد كتابا في غاية من الاهمية في موضوعه كما ان عمل تلميذنا لم يكن اقل اهمية من موضوعه لما ذكرنا كون الاخ الفريوائي قد حلاه بفوائد لا يستغني عنها القارئ من الدراسة الصناعية لاحاديث الكتاب مرفوعة او موقوفة او مقطوعة .
- اسمه ونسبه وكنيته : شيخ الاسلام الامام الحافظ ابي عبد الله محمد بن نصر بن الحجاج المروزي 
- ولادته : ولد ببغداد سنة (202ه ) ونشا وترك نيسابور وسكن بسمرقند .
- نسبه : نسب الى مرو لان اباه كان منها واما هو لم يولد فيها ولا نشأ فيها قال الذهبي رحمه الله كان أبوه مروزيا .
- اشاد بذكره كل من الخطيب البغدادي وابن الجوزي وابن كثير ووصفوه بانه رحل الى الامصار .
- مؤلفاته رحمه الله :
1- الاجماع . ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري (12/157)
2- اجتماع الفقهاء . طبع بتحقيق الشيخ صبحي السامرائي حفظه الله ثم طبع بتحقيق الشيخ محمد الشيخ طاهر حكيم في الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الاسلامية .
3- الايمان .ذكره المؤلف في كتابه ( تعظيم قدر الصلاة ) ( ق142/ب) وافاد منه الحافظ ابن حجر في تغليق التعليق وفي الفتح والعيني في شرح صحيح البخاري .
4- تعظيم قدر الصلاة 
5- رفع اليدين افاد منه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد والاستذكار – رحمهم الله - وقال الصفدي : وله كتاب ( رفع اليدين ) في الصلاة اربع مجلدات وكان ابن حزم يعظمه .
6- الرد على ابن قتيبة . ذكره ابن القيم في كتابه ( الروح )وفي احكام اهل الذمة واكثر النقل عنه .
7- السنة . مطبوع وذكره البغدادي في هدية العارفين .
8- الصيام . ذكره في ايضاح المكنون ذيل كشف الظنون وهدية العارفين .
9- فيما خالف ابو حنيفة عليا وابن مسعود – رضي الله عنهم – افاد منه شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله في منهاج السنة 
10- كتاب القسامة . ذكره البغدادي في ايضاح المكنون وذيل كشف الظنون وهدية العارفين 
11- قيام الليل. قال حاجي خليفة وله كتاب قيام الليل في مجلدين
12- قيام رمضان 
13- كتاب الوتر . ذكره حاجي خليفة بتعليق الشيخ عبد الشكور الاثري 
14- الورع
15- الفرائض
16- الكسوف 
وغيرها من الكتب

وذكر – حفظه الله – ثناء العلماء عليه :
- وذكر عنه انه كان رأسا في الفقه رأسا في الحديث رأسا في العبادة .
- وصفه الذهبي رحمه الله في ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) وصفه بالامام شيخ الاسلام الحافظ وقال كتب الكثير وبرع في علوم الاسلام وكان اماما مجتهدا علامة اعلم اهل زمانه باختلاف الصحابة والتابعين وقل ان ترى العيون مثله .
- قال ابن حزم في بعض تواليفه :
( اعلم الناس من كان اجمعهم للسنن واضبطهم لها واذكرهم لمعانيها وادراهم بصحيحها وبما اجمع الناس عليه مما اختلفوا فيه وقال وما نعلم هذه الصفة بعد الصحابة اتم منها في غير محمد بن نصر المروزي فلو قال قائل : ليس لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث ولا لاصحابه الا هو عند محمد بن نصر المروزي لما ابعد عن الصدق ..

- قال الذهبي رحمه الله معلقا على قول ابن حزم رحمه الله ( هذا جهده السعة والاحاطة ما ادعاها ابن حزم لابن نصر الا بعد امعان النظر في سماعه تصانيف لابن نصر ويمكن ادعاء ذلك لمثل احمد بن حنبل ونظرائه . والله اعلم 

عقيدته :
- كان رحمه الله على مذهب السلف الصالح في جميع ابواب العقائد وكتاب السنة وكتاب تعظيم قدر الصلاة وباب الايمان منها اكبر شاهد على هذا .
- وقد انكر على جميع الفرق المبتدعة اشد الانكار كما هو واضح وجلي في باب الإيمان 
وفاته :
وفاته :
- توفي رحمه الله في شهر المحرم (294ه ) بسمرقند وله اثنتان وتسعون سنة .
وكتاب تعظيم قدر الصلاة كان موضع اهتمام واعتناء اهل العلم واستفادوا منه ومنهم :
1- الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب والترهيب
2- شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في ( الايمان ) و ( منهاج السنة )
3- ابن القيم في ( الصلاة )
4- ابن كثير في تفسيره واطلق عليه كتاب ( الصلاة )
5- الذهبي في السير 
6- السبكي في طبقات الشافعية 
7- الحافظ ابن حجر في مؤلفاته 
8- السيوطي في مؤلفاته واطلق عليه ( الصلاة )
9- ذكره حاجي خليفة في ( كشف الظنون )
10- البغدادي ف ( ايضاح المكنون )

استفدته من مقدمة تحقيق الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن بن عبد الجبار الفريوائي حفظه الله .

والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الدكتور محمد سعيد البخاري حفظه الله :*


*في الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد في المسند (6/450) : ثنا أحمد بن عبد الملك : حدثني سهل بن أبي صدقة قال : حدثني كثير بن الفضل الطفاوي : حدثني يوسف بن عبد الله بن سلام قال :أتيت أبا الدرداء في مرضه الذي قبض فيه فقال لي: يا ابن أخي ! ما أعمدك إلى هذا البلد ,أو ما جاء بك ؟ قال : قلت : لا إلا صلة ما كان بينك وبين والدي عبد الله بن سلام فقال أبو الدرداء : بئس ساعة الكذب هذه , سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول* *:* * ( من توضأ فأحسن وضوءه ثم قام فصلى ركعتين – أو أربعا , شك سهل – يحسن فيها الذكر والخشوع ثم استغفر الله غفر له ) .*

*-       * *قال عبد الله بن أحمد عقبه : (( وثناه سعيد بن أبي الربيع السمان , قال : ثنا صدقة بن ابي سهل الهنائي .....)*
*-       * *قال عبدالله : (( وأحمد بن عبد الملك وهم في اسم الشيخ فقال : ( سهل بن أبي صدقة ) وإنما هو ( صدقة بن أبي سهل الهنائي )* 
*-       * *قال الألباني : والصواب كما قال عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد ( صدقة بن ابي سهل الهنائي )  وذلك لأن سعيد بن أبي الربيع السمان – مع كونه ثقة فقد تابعه غير واحد* 
*-       * *فقال البخاري في ( التاريخ ) (2/2/297/2891) تحت ترجمة ( صدقة بن أبي سهل البصري ) :*
*1-         * *(( سمع كثيرا أبا الفضل روى عنه مسلم بن إبراهيم وقتيبة )* 
*2-         * *قال ابو كامل : نا صدقة : نا كثير عن يوسف بن عبد الله بن سلام : أتيت أبا الدرداء في مرضه الذي مات فيه ) وابو كامل يغلب على ظني انه فضل بن حسين الجحدري الثقة .*
*3-         * *وتابعه ايضا خالد بن خداش وهوثقة ايضا من شيوخ مسلم فقال الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) (6/14/5022) : حدثنا محمد بن النظر الأزدي قال : حدثنا خالد بن خداش  قال : حدثنا صدقة بن ابي سهل أبو سهل الهنائي قال : حدثني كثير أبو الفضل عن يوسف بن عبد الله بن سلام قال : أتيت ابا الدرداء وهو بالشام فقال : ما جاء بك يا بني ! إلى هذه البلدة وما عناك إلى ذلك ؟ قلت : ما جاء بي إلا صلة ما كان بينك وبين ابي فاخذ بيدي فاجلسني فساندته ثم قال : بئس ساعة الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (( ما من مسلم يذنب ذنبا فيتوضأ ثم يصلي ركعتين أو أربعا مفروضة أو غير مفروضة ثم يستغفر الله إلا غفر الله له )) وقال : (( لا يروى هذا الحديث عن ابي الدرداء إلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به صدقة ابن أبي سهل )* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهو ثقة – صدقة ابن ابي سهل – وسائر رجاله ثقات فهو ( إسناد صحيح ) .*
*-       * *قال المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب (1/106و 146) :*
*(( رواه أحمد بإسناد حسن )*
*-       * *قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (2/278) – وتبعه الحافظ العسقلاني في ( نتائج الأفكار) (2/299) :* 
*(( رواه أحمد والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ...وإسناده حسن ))* 

*-       * *ثم نسي الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله هذا في موضعين آخرين فقال (10/207) : (( رواه أحمد وفيه من لم أعرفه )) !!!*
*-       * *وهو يشير إلى ( صدقة بن ابي سهل ) ! فقد قال (1/301)  :*
*(( رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) وقال : ( تفرد به صدقة بن أبي سهل ) قلت : ولم أجد من ذكره )) !!!*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهذا من* *غرائبه* *فإنه مترجم عند البخاري – وتقدمت عبارته – وغيره ممن جاء بعده ومنهم ابن حبان في ( ثقاته ) الذي كان الهيثمي نفسه قد رتبه ثم* *نسي ! وجل من لا ينسى .*
*-       * *لكنهم جروا على التفريق بين صدقة بن أبي سهل البصري رواي الحديث عند البخاري* *كما تقدم وبين الذي قبله .*

*-       * *وتبعه على هذا التفريق ابن ابي حاتم (2/1/431/1907) لكنه في كل من الترجمتين وقع عنده ( صدقة أبو سهل الهنائي )!!*

*-       * *ونظر فيه محققه المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله ومال الى الصواب ما في التاريخ : (( صدقة بن أبي سهل )) يعني : البصري وكذلك عزاه في ( التعجيل ) إلى ترجمة البخاري وتبعه في التفريق ابن حبان أيضا فاوردهما في طبقة ( اتباع التابعين ) (6/468) وانتصر لهم الحافظ وختم كلامه بقوله :* 
*(( وصنيع الحسيني يقتضي انهما واحد وليس كذلك فإنه ذكر في ترجمة ( سهل بن ابي صدقة ) انه هنائي وان ابن معين وثقه وإنما قال : صدقة أبو سهل الهنائي : ثقة ))* 
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*( لم أجد فيما ذكر* *الحافظ – فضلا عمن تقدمه – ما يدل على التفريق المذكور سوى اختلاف شيوخ المترجمين والرواة عنهما وهذا لا يكفي في ذلك ولا سيما وكلاهما بصري كما صرح البخاري ومن طبقة واحدة كما عند ابن حبان وبخاصة ان ابن ابي حاتم ذكر في كل منهما انه (** ابو سهل الهنائي ) فالظاهر أنهما واحد كما ذهب اليه الحسيني وان مما يؤيد ذلك ا ن ابا أحمد الحاكم في ( الكنى ) والذهبي في ( المقنى ) ذكرا في كنية ( أبي سهل ) : صدقة الهنائي الراوي عن ابن سيرين وعنه موسى بن إسماعيل . وقد جاء في ( الاوسط ) التصريح بان الراوي عن كثير ( ابي الفضل ) : هو صدقة بن ابي سهل ابو سهل الهنائي ) فهذا يدل على ان ( صدقة ابا سهل ) يروى ايضا عن كثيرا ابي الفضل كما روى عن ابن سيرين .*

*-       * *ومن تمام الفائدة أن توثيق ابن معين إياه ينبئ عن بالغ معرفته بالرجال . والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .*
*-       * *(( تنبيه ))* 
*1-         * *وقع في كل المصادر المتقدمة ( صدقة بن ابي سهل ) ومنها رواية عبد الله بن احمد عن سعيد بن ابي الربيع فخطأها الحافظ فقال في ( التعجيل ) ( ص:350)* *:** ( كذا وقع عنده ! والصواب : عن ( صدقة أبي سهل ) و ( ابو سهل ) كنيته لا كنية ابيه واسم ابيه ( سهل ) فهو ممن وافقت كنيته اسم ابيه وقد أخرج حديثه المذكور في ( المسند ) والطبراني في ( الدعاء ) ...) فذكر ان فيه : ( صدقة بن سهل الهنائي ) !!*
*2-         * *قال الألباني رحمه الله : (( هذا مخالف لما في (الدعاء ) المطبوع كما تقدم ولما في ( المسند ) معا وكذلك هو مخالف لترجمته المتقدمة عند البخاري ولرواية ( الأوسط ) التي فيها الرد الصريح عليه : (( صدقة بن ابي سهل أبو سهل ) فهو ممن وافقت كنيته كنية ابيه لا اسم ابيه .**فأتعجب من جزم الحافظ بالخطأ المذكور مع مخالفته لهذه المصادر ودون ان يذكر حجته في ذلك !* 
*3-         * *نعم وقع في ( ثقات ابن حبان ) المطبوع ( صدقة بن سهل ) وانا اجزم بخطئه لمخالفته لما ذكرت* *فتحرفت أداة الكنية : ( أبو ) إلى : ( ابن ) او سقطت من الناسخ فيكون الصواب ( صدقة ابو سهل ) او صدقة بن ابي سهل ) ولعله اقرب وهكذا صححته في ( تيسير الانتفاع ) . والله اعلم* 
*4-         * *ومن* *الأوهام* * قول الدكتور ( محمد بن سعيد البخاري ) في تعليقه على (( الدعاء )) فإنه بعد ان عزا الحديث لأحمد قال : (( وقال : ثناه سعيد بن الربيع .....)) !!*
*وهذا من رواية ابنه عبد الله , فالظاهر انه سقط ذكره من قلمه .*
*ثم ان الحديث قد روي عن يوسف بن عبد الله بن سلام من طريق أخرى وبلفظ آخر فوجب بيان حاله .*

*5-         * *ومن* *الخطا للحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في الحديث الذي اخرجه أحمد (6/442) :**ثنا محمد بن بكر قال : ثنا ميمون يعني : أبا محمد المرائي التميمي – قال : ثنا يحيى بن أبي كثير عن يوسف بن عبدالله بن سلام قال : صحبت ابا الدرداء اتعلم منه فلما حضره الموت قال : آذن الناس بموتي فآذنت الناس بموته فجئت وقد ملئ الدار وما سواه قال : اخرجوني فأخرجناه قال : اجلسوني قال فاجلسناه قال : يا أيها الناس ! إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من توضأ فأسبغ الوضوء ثم صلى ركعتين يتمهما أعطاه الله ما سأل معجلا أو مؤخرا )) قال ابو الدرداء : ( يا أيها الناس ! إياكم والالتفات في الصلاة فإنه لا صلاة للملتفت فإن غلبتم في التطوع فلا تغلبن في الفريضة .)*

*-       * *قال الألباني :*
*( إسناد ضعيف رجاله ثقات غير ميمون ابي محمد المرائي فإنه مجهول )*
*-       * *قال ابن معين رحمه الله :*
* (( لا أعرفه ))* 
*-       * *قال ابن عدي في الكامل ( 6/416) – بعد ان روى هذا عن يحيى بن معين - : (( وإذا لم يعرفه يحيى يكون مجهولاًً))*
*-       * *قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) (2/278) :* 
*(( رواه احمد والطبراني في ( الكبير ) وفيه ميمون ابو محمد قال الذهبي : لا يعرف ))* 
*-       * *وأشار المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 1/191) إلى ضعفه لكن عزاه الى ( الكبير فقط ) .*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( ومما عرفت من حال ( المرائي ) هذا يتبين لك* * خطأ الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في تحسينه لإسناده في (( اللآلئ )) ( 2/47) .*
*والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الدكتور محمد سعيد البخاري حفظه الله :

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*

*-       * *ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله من مقدمة الدكتور البخاري ( للدعاء ) (ص :13-) :*
*-       * *قال الدكتور البخاري* *: شرعت في البحث عن ترجمة الطبراني في المصادر الطبوعة والمخطوطة ولكني فوجئت بعدم وجود ترجمة في كتاب ( حلية الاولياء ) لابي نعيم الاصبهاني وابو نعيم يعد من المكثرين عنه ومن اكثر الملازمين له من تلامذته حتى انه قال : وحضرت الصلاة على الطبراني , وقد اختزل ترجمة شيخه في كتابه ( ذكر اخبار اصبهان ) في ثلاثة اسطر فقط ذكر فيها سنة مولده ووفاته وسنة دخوله اصبهان فقط ) ا ه* 
*-       * *وقال حفظه الله : وهناك تلميذ آخر من تلامذته وهو ابو الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان الاصبهاني المتوفى سنة (369 ه ) وقد سمع من الطبراني اربعين الف حديث وعرض عليه كتابه ( ثواب الاعمال ) فاستحسنه الطبراني . سير اعلام النبلاء (16/278)*
*-       * *وهذا التلميذ ( الامام الحافظ الثقة رحمه الله ) تجاوز عقوقه لشيخه عقوق زميله ابي نعيم اذ اسقط ترجمة الطبراني ولم يذكره في كتابه ( طبقات المحدثين باصبهان والواردين عليها ) * .*
*-       * *ملاحظة : ( كتاب طبقات المحدثين )** حققه الشيخ عبد الغفور حسين ونال درجة الماجستير من الجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة النبوية وقد نبه المحقق على بعض الملاحظات على المؤلف وكتابه فقال : لا ينكر سعة علمه وغزارة حفظه  ولكن يلاحظ عليه سوق الروايات الواهية . ويؤخذ عليه ايضا تركه عدد من مشاهير العلماء والادباء مثل سليمان بن ابي عبد الله وداود بن علي الظاهري وعبد الرحمن بن ابي حاتم الرازي وسليمان بن احمد اللخمي الطبراني صاحب المعاجم ( 1/124) ,*
*-       * *اسمه ومولده : ابو القاسم الحافظ سليمان بن احمد بن ايوب بن مطير اللخمي الطبراني كان مولده في شهر صفر سنة (260 ه ) واختلف في مكان مولده فقال ا**لذهبي : ولد بعكا وكانت امه عكاوية . وقال ياقوت الحموي وابن خلكان : ولد بطبرية وهو الذي رجحه محقق الدعاء . وكان والده صاحب حديث من اصحاب دحيم فحرص عليه في صباه وارتحل به . وسئل الطبراني رحمه الله عن كثره حديثه فقال : كنت انام على البواري ثلاثين سنة .*
*-       * *ومن شدة نهم الطبراني رحمه الله في طلب الحديث كتب عمن اقبل وادبر  فاذا جاء الحديث الواحد من عدة طرق وفي بعض طرقها ضعفاء فانه لا يقتصر على ذكر الصحيح بل يذكر اغلب هذه الطرق ولو كان فيها ضعفاء .** ( مناقب الطبراني  ص : 344)  ( السير ) (16/124**)*
*-       * *وعزى الذهبي رحمه الله* *كثرة روايته وعلو اسناده الى طول عمره . وقال : ومع سعة روايته لم ينفرد بحديث وايد ابن حجر رحمهم الله هذا بقوله : لا ينكر له التفرد في سعة ما روى . ( لسان الميزان ) (3/73)*
*-       * *توفي الطبراني رحمه الله باصبهان في يوم السبت لليلتين بقيتا من ذي القعدة سنة ستين وثلاثمائة وعمره مائة عام وعشرة اشهر وحضر ابو نعيم الصلاة عليه ودفن يوم الاحد الى جنب قبر حممة الدوسي صاحب  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*-       * *ثناء العلماء عليه : قال الحافظ السمعاني : حافظ عصره صاحب الرحلة رحل وادرك الشيوخ وذاكر الحفاظ وسكن اصبهان في أواخر عمره وصنف التصانيف .*
*-       * *قال ابن عساكر : احد الحفاظ المكثرين والرحالين .*
*-       * *قال ابن خلكان : كان حافظ عصره .*
*-       * *قال ابن العماد الحنبلي : كان ثقة صدوقا واسع الحفظ بصيرا بالعلل والرجال والابواب كثير التصانيف* 
*-       * *مؤلفاته : ذكر يحيى بن عبد الوهاب ما يقرب من (107) مؤلفا للطبراني وقال الذهبي : لم ير اكثرها الحافظ يحيى بن منده .( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 913) .*
*-       * *المطبوع من مؤلفاته : المعجم الصغير : ذكر فيه فوائد شيوخه مرتبا لهم على حروف المعجم وذكر عن كل شيخ حديثا واحدا وفي بعض الاحيان حديثين وطبع الكتاب في دلهي وطبع بتخريج عبد الرحمن محمد عثمان نشر المكتبة السلفية المدينة المنورة وبلغ عدد رواياته ما يزيد على (2289) والكتاب مجرد من التصحيح العلمي ملئ بالاخطاء والتصحيفات الفاحشة .*
*-       * *(المعجم الكبير )**  وبجهد فردي متواضع نشر هذا الكتاب بتحقيق الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله . والكتاب خاص بما روى اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتبا على الحروف ما عدا مسند ابي هريرة فانه افرده بتصنيف خاص . وقد اشار حاجي خليفة ان الامير علاء الدين علي بن بلبان الفارسي المتوفي سنة (731 ه ) رتب هذا الكتاب ترتيبا حسنا .*
*-       * *كتاب ( الاوائل ) : وطبع* *بتحقيق محمد شكور بن محمود الحاجي وصدر عن مؤسسة الرسالة . والظاهر ان المحقق ليس من المشتغلين بالحديث وتجرأ فادلى دلوه فخرج بتلك النقول والاحالات وكذا لم يعتن بتحرير النص وضبطه ولم يتبع الطريقة العلمية في تخريج الاحاديث .*
*-       * *( الاحاديث الطوال ) طبع بتحقيق الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي وجعله في الجزء الخامس والعشرين من كتاب المعجم الكبير للطبرني واشتمل الكتاب على (62) حديثا .*
*-       * *كتاب (** مكارم الاخلاق ) وطبع الكتاب بتحقيق الدكتور فاروق حمادة والكتاب ناقص من الاخير ولست ادري لم البس المحقق هذه الحقيقة غموضا ولم يصرح في مقدمته ولم يعلق على النص الذي جاء في آخر الكتاب .*
*-       * *ومنهج الطبراني رحمه الله في هذا الكتاب يختلف عن منهجه في كتاب الدعاء اذ اقتصر في هذا الكتاب على ذكر طريق واحد فقط لكل حديث وذلك بغية الاختصار والى هذا اشار في مقدمة الكتاب بقوله : ( وهذه الابواب في مكارم الاخلاق التي ينال بها المؤمن الشرف في حياته ويرجو فيها النجاة بعد موته خرجتها على الاختصار* * ذكرت المتون وتركت الطرق لينتفع بها من يسمعها ...) ا ه*
*-       * *( المعجم الاوسط )* *قال الذهبي رحمه الله : ويقع في ست مجلدات كبار على معجم شيوخه ياتي فيه عن كل شيخ بما له من الغرائب والعجائب فهو نظير كتاب الافراد للدارقطني بين فيه فضيلته وسعة روايته وكان يقول هذا الكتاب روحي فانه تعب عليه وفيه كل نفيس وعزيز ومنكر ) ا ه ( تاريخ التراث ) (1/318) .*
*-       * *كتاب ( فضل الرمي  وتعليمه )* 
*-       * *كتاب الدعاء وهو الذي حققه الدكتور محمد سعيد البخاري .*

*( تنبيه ) * 
*-       * *وهناك العديد من المؤلفات التي سبقت كتاب الدعاء للطبراني وقد خصصوا في مصنفاتهم كتابا مشتملا على ابواب متعلقة بالادعية والاذكار فلا يخلو مصنف من تلك المصنفات ومن هؤلاء العلماء:*
*1-         * *محمد بن الفضيل الضبي ابو عبد الرحمن الكوفي له كتاب الدعاء ذكره ابن النديم والذهبي واقتبس منه الحافظ ابن حجر .*
*2-         * *الامام ابو داود سليمان بن الاشعث السجستاني صاحب السنن الف كتابا على الابواب وسماه ( الدعاء ) ذكره ابن حجر في (( تهذيب التهذيب )) ( 1/6)* 
*3-         * *ابن ابي الدنيا المتوفى سنة (281 ه ) له كتاب الدعاء ذكره الذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء ( 13/402)* 
*4-         * *ابن ابي عاصم له كتاب الدعاء اقتبس منه الحافظ ابن حجر في نتائج الافكار وتهذيب التهذيب .*
*5-         * *والحسن بن علي المعمري له كتاب ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) نقل منه الحافظ بن حجر في نتائج الافكار وعنه رواه روى الطبراني في كتاب الدعاء ( 18) رواية .*
*6-         * *وابن فطيس صنف كتاب ( الدعاء ) تذكرة الحفاظ ( 3/802)*

*وغيرها من الكتب .*

*منهج المؤلف في كتابه ( الدعاء ) :*
*-       * * بين الطبراني في مقدمته الدافع لتأليفه هذا الكتاب بقوله : هذا كتاب الفته جامعا لادعية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حداني على ذلك اني رايت كثيرا من الناس قد تمسكوا بادعية سجع وادعية وضعت على عدد الايام مما الفها الوراقون لا تروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن احد من اصحابه رضي الله عنهم  ولا عن احد من التابعين رحمهم الله مع ما روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكراهية للسجع في الدعاء والتعدي فيه .فألفت هذا الكتاب بالاسانيد المأثورة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبدأت بفضائل الدعاء وآدابه ثم رتبت ابوابه على الاحوال التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو فيها فجعلت كل دعاء في موضعه ليستعمله السامع له ومن بلغه على على ما رتبنا هان شا الله عز وجل ) ا ه* 
*-       * *وكتاب الطبراني دقيقا في تبويبه حسن التنظيم في ترتيبه للابواب فبعد ان ذكر الابواب المتعلقة بفضائل الدعاء وآدابه بدا بذكر القول عند اخذ المضاجع ثم باب القول عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ثم باب القول عند الصباح والمساء ثم ما يتعلق بدخول الخلاء والخروج منه ثم ما يتعلق بالوضوء ثم ما يتعلق بلبس الثياب ثم الخروج من المنزل ثم المشي الى المسجد ثم ما يتعلق بالاذان ثم بالادعية والانتهاء منها ثم الادعية المتعلقة بالسفر ....*
*-       * *وقد حرص الطبراني على ذكر اغلب الروايات الواردة في الباب الواحد .*
*-       * *وعمد الطبراني الى الحديث الواحد وفرقه في ابواب عديدة وذكر الطرف الموافق للترجمة دون الاطراف الاخرى في ذلك الباب ..*
*-       * *وفي بعض الاحيان وزع الحديث الواحد وجعل اطرافه في اكثر من رواية ..*
*-       * *وفي بعض الاحاديث حذف الطبراني جزءا من الحديث لعدم تعلقه بترجمة الباب ..*
*-       * *واشتمل الباب الواحد غالبا على عدة روايات منها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف ومنها المقطوع والموقوف فلم يلتزم الطبراني بمنهج معين في ايرادها فاحيانا اورد الحديث الضعيف جدا ثم ذكر الحديث الصحيح بعده واحيانا العكس ولكن غالبا ما يورد المقطوع في اخر الباب بعد ذكر المرفوع* 
*-       * *هذا مختصر مقتبس من مقدمة المحقق الدكتور البخاري حفظه الله ل ( الدعاء )* 
*والله اعلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :

- وهم الشيخ فهد بن عبد الله السنيد حفظه الله وغفر ذنبه :



في الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد (5/165) : ثنا يزيد والدارقطني في سننه (1/424/6) والبيهقي (2/461) من طريق محمد بن ادريس الشافعي والبيهقي ايضا والطبراني في ( الاوسط ) (1/468/851) عن سنيد بن سليمان ثلاثتهم عن عبد الله بن المؤمل عن حميد مولى عفراء عن قيس بن سعد عن مجاهد عن ابي ذر : أنه اخذ بحلقة باب الكعبة فقال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( لا صلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس ولا بعد الفجر حتى تطلع الشمس , إلا بمكة إلا بمكة إلا بمكة ))

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
(( لم يروه عن قيس بن سعد إلا حميد بن قيس الأعرج تفرد به عبد الله بن المؤمل المخزومي )) !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وخالف هؤلاء الثلاثة سعيد بن بن سالم القداح فقال : عن عبد الله بن المؤمل عن حميد مولى عفراء عن مجاهد به لم يذكر قيس بن سعد .
أخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه ( 4/226/2748) وابن عدي في الكامل (4/137)
قال ابن خزيمة رحمه الله : 
(( أنا اشك في سماع مجاهد من أبي ذر)) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( لعل مستند هذا الشك ما اخرجه ابن عدي (7/289) ومن طريقه البيهقي قال : حدثنا محمد بن يونس العصفري : حدثنا محمد بن موسى الحرشي : حدثني اليسع بن طلحة القرشي : سمعت مجاهداًً يقول : بلغنا أن أبا ذر قال :..فذكر الحديث مختصرا جدا بلفظ (( لا صلاة بعد العصر إلا بمكة )) 
- لكن اليسع بن طلحة هذا ضعيف جدا 
- قال البخاري وابو زرعة رحمهم الله : ( منكر الحديث )
- قال البيهقي رحمه الله عقبه : ( اليسع بن طلحة ضعفوه والحديث منقطع مجاهد لم يدرك ابا ذر والله أعلم ) 
- قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( نفيه الإدراك قد سبق إليه من غير ما واحد من الحفاظ . وقد جاء في ( نصب الراية ) للحافظ الزيلعي (1/254) عقب النفي المذكور : (( قال الشيخ ( يعني : ابن دقيق العيد ) في (( ( الإمام )) : وحديث ابي ذر هذا معلول بأربعة أشياء : 
1- انقطاع ما بين مجاهد وأبي ذر ....( ثم ذكر كلام البيهقي ) 
2- اختلاف في غسناده فرواه سعيد بن سالم عن ابن المؤمل عن حميد مولى عفراء عن مجاهد عن ابي ذر لم يذكر فيه قيس بن سعد .أخرجه كذلك ابن عدي في ( الكامل ) قال البيهقي : (( وكذلك رواه عبد الله بن محمد الشامي عن ابن المؤمل عن حميد الاعرج عن مجاهد )) 
3- ضعف ابن المؤمل قال النسائي رحمه الله وابن معين رحمه الله : (( ضعيف )) وقال احمد رحمه الله : (( احاديثه مناكير )) وقال ابن عدي رحمه الله : (( عامة حديثه الضعف عليه بين )) 
4- ضعف حميد مولى عفراء . قال البيهقي : (( ليس بالقوي )) وقال ابو عمر بن عبد البر : (( هو ضعيف )) انتهى ) !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- هذه العلل عندي واهية جدا باستثناء الأولى والثالثة ففيهما نظر يأتي بيانه . واوهاها رابعها فإن حميدا هذا – وهو ابن قيس الأعرج المكي القاري – قد وثقه جمهور الأئمة المتقدمين ومنهم البخاري ولم يضعفه احد منهم إلا احمد في رواية فإنه قال ما قاله البيهقي وهذا وإن كان لا يعني انه (( ضعيف )) كما أطلق ابن عبد البر لما هو معلوم من الفرق بين هذا وبين ما لو قال : (( ليس بقوي )) ولا سيما وقد قال : احمد في رواية اخرى عنه : (( ثقة )) وقال ابن معين فيه : (( ثبت ) وقد اخرج له الشيخان في (( الصحيحين )) فقد جاوز القنطرة يقينا .
قلت : ومما تبين فيما سبق يبين على وهاء العلة الرابعة الأ وهي ( ضعف حميد مولى عفراء ) وتوثيق الأئمة له وأخرج له الشيخان .

- ونحوه في الضعف الوجه الثاني لان مثل هذا الاختلاف لا قيمة له بل لا ينبغي لن يذكر لان سعيد بن سالم – لو كان ثقة – فلا ينبغي ان يلتفت الى مخالفته للثلاثة الثقات الذين تقدم ذكرهم وبخاصة منهم الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله فكيف وهو مضعف من قبل حفظه ؟؟ ومثله يقال – ومن باب اولى – في متابعة ( عبد الله بن محمد الشامي ) وفي ( سنن البيهقي ) : ( الشافعي ) – فإنه غير معروف في كتب الرجال مع احتمال ان يكون الذي في ( الميزان ) : (( عبد الله بن محمد بن حجر الشامي نزيل رأس العين ضعفه الأزدي )) وزاد عليه الحافظ في (( اللسان )) انه ذكره ابن حبان في (( الثقات )) وانه قال : (( يغرب وينفرد )) وقد ذكره في الطبقة الرابعة منه (8/349) .
ثم لو سلمنا جدلا ان لمثل هذه المخالفة قيمة تذكر فيمكن الترجيح من جهة أخرى – غير الأكثر والاوثق – بان يقال : إن هؤلاء معهم زيادة وزيادة الثقة مقبولة وفي الجواب التالي ما يؤكد ذلك .

- الجواب عن الوجه الثالث :فهو عند البيهقي نفسه فانه بعد ان ساق رواية عبد الله بن المؤمل وضعفه قال معقبا عليه : (( إلا ان ابراهيم بن طهمان قد تابعه في ذلك عن حميد واقام إسناده )) 
ثم ساقه عنه : ثنا حميد مولى عفراء عن قيس بن سعد عن مجاهد قال ( جاءنا ابو ذر فأخذ حلقة الباب ثم قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأذني هاتين ....فذكر الحديث بالزيادة . 
ثم اعله بضعف (( حميد )) – وسبق الجواب عنه – بالانقطاع وبقوله : ( ومجاهد لا يثبت له سماع من ابي ذر وقوله : ( جاءنا ) يعني : جاء بلدنا . والله اعلم )!!!
لقد صرح مجاهد بقوله : (( جاءنا ابو ذر ) فهذا تصريح منه بلقياه اياه وسماعه منه في مكة ومجاهد مكي كما هو معروف والسند اليه بذلك صحيح والتأويل الذي ذكره البيهقي غنما يصح المصير إليه إذا ثبت بإسناد صحيح أيضا ولا يقبل التأويل كما لو ثبت أنه ولد بعد وفاة أبي ذر او كان صغيرا او نحو ذلك من المور التي يصلح الاعتماد عليها بعد ثبوتها ففي هذه الحالة يمكن القول بالتأويل المذكور . والله اعلم .
ومع ذلك فمن المسلم عند العلماء ان مراسيل مجاهد خير من مراسيل غيره من التابعين كعطاء وغيره فإن لم يثبت سماعه للحديث من ابي ذر فهو مرسل صحيح يمكن تقويته ببعض الشواهد : 
فمنها : ما رواه عبد الله بن باباه عن ابي الدرداء : انه طاف بعد العصر عند مغارب الشمس فصلى ركعتين قبل غروب الشمس فقيل له : ياابا الدرداء ! انتم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تقولون : لا صلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس ؟ فقال : ( إن هذه البلدة بلدة ليست كغيرها . أخرجه الطحاوي في شرح المعاني (1/396) والبيهقي (2/463) وإسناده صحيح ولذلك لم يسعه إلا ان يقول بصحة الاستثناء المذكور من حديث الترجمة فقال رحمه الله :
(( وهذا القول من ابي الدرداء يوجب تخصيص المكان بذلك . والله اعلم )) 
- وهناك آثار اخرى تشهد لصحة الاستثناء ولذلك رأيت الحافظ ابن عبد البر – مع تضعيفه لسند الحديث وإعلاله إياه بما تقدم – مع الرد عليه – قال في التمهيد (13/45) : (( وهذا حديث وغن لم يكن بالقوي – لضعف حميد مولى عفراء ولان مجاهدا لم يسمع من ابي ذر ففي حديث جبير بن مطعم ما يقويه مع قول جمهور علماء المسلمين به ...)
- وحديث جبير بن مطعم الذي أشار إليه كاف في إقامة الحجة على المخالفين إذا وقفوا عليه وانصفوا ولم يقلدوا ونصه : (( يا بني عبد مناف ! لا تمنعوا أحداً طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أية ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار )) وقد صححه الترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي وهو مخرج في ( الارواء ) ( 2/238) 
- واعلم ان الباعث على تخريج حديث الترجمة في هذه السلسلة : انني كنت علقت عليه في ( المشكاة ) (1/331) من رواية احمد بأن : (( إسناده ضعيف , ولكن يشهد له الحديث المتقدم (1041) وفاتني ان اعطف عليه بحديث آخر وهو برقم ( 1045) 

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
- فرد علي بعض المعاصرين** بأدب ولطف في رسالة له أسماها (( الإعلام في إيضاح ما خفي على الإمام )) بان الحديث المشار اليه (1041) ليس فيه ما يشهد للاستثناء : ( إلا بمكة ) ولقد صدق 
- قال الشيخ فهد بن عبد الله السنيد صاحب ( الإعلام ) : (( وهو استثناء ضعيف سندا ومتنا والصحيح القول بالعموم والله اعلم وانظر نصب الراية (1/254) والبيهقي (2/461) !
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( فعجبت من غضه نظره من حديث جبير بن مطعم الؤيد ( للاستثناء ) الذي عليه جمهور العلماء كما تقدم ومن أمره بالنظر في المصدرين المذكورين وفيهما حديث جبير بن مطعم وغيره من الطرق والشواهد .
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ الإمام ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله وكتابه ( الإمام في معرفة أحاديث الأحكام ) تحقيق الشيخ الدكتور / سعد الحميد حفظه الله .
- قال الشيخ حفظه الله ( ص: 4-9) :

- لما تعاقبت العصور وتوجهت همة العلماء الى خدمة كتب السنة التى الفها الأئمة وذلك بالجمع بينها او اختصارها او الانتقاء منها ونحو ذلك كان القصد الى جمع احاديث الأحكام من دواوين السنة وتقريبها للطالبين وتيسيرها للمتفقهين عملا نفرت له طائفة من الحفاظ وتعاقبت فيه الجهود وكثرت من المؤلفات فألف الحافظ ابو محمد عبد الحق الاشبيلي كتبه ( الأحكام الكبرى ) و ( والوسطى ) و ( الصغرى ) والف ابو البركات المجد ابن تيمية كتابه ( منتقى الخبار ) والف الحافظ عبد الغني بن عبد الواحد المقدسي كتابه ( عمدة الأحكام ) وغيرهم . 

- وكان لكل منهم في كتابه نهج قصده وطريقة سلكها حتى جاء الإمام الحافظ المحقق المدقق ابو الفتح ابن دقيق العيد فألف كتابه ( الإمام في معرفة أحاديث الأحكام ) قاصدا فيه الجمع المستفيض للاحاديث والنقد المستوفي للاسانيد فجاءا كتابه بحرا ذاخرا لا مثيل له في حشد النصوص وتتبع العلل وتحرير الاحكام بحيث صار كتابه هذا معلمة شاملة لاحاديث الأحكام صحيحها وسقيمها مع النقد الدقيق غالبا للاسانيد والكشف عن احوال الرواة وتحرير الاحكام على الاحاديث .

- وهناك دراسات عن الامام ابن دقيق العيد :
- مقدمة كتاب الاقتراح في بيان الاصطلاح . تحقيق قحطان الدوري .
2 / مقدمة كتاب الإلمام بأحاديث الأحكام . تحقيق حسين الجمل .
3 / ابن دقيق العيد . تاليف علي الرصافي حسين .
4 / مقدمة كتاب إحكام الأحكام للشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله .
5 .
ويمكنك الاستفادة مما كتب عنه في رسائل علمية ومن ذلك :
1 / شرح الإلمام لابن دقيق العيد : تحقيق عبد العزيز بن محمد السعيد ( رسالة ماجستير في قسم السنة في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية )
2 / تحقيق كتاب الاقتراح في بيان الاصطلاح : عامر حسن صبري ( رسالة ماجستير في جامعة أم القرى )
3 / تحقيق كتاب الاقتراح في بيان الاصطلاح : علي بن إبراهيم اليحيى ( رسالة ماجستير قسم السنة في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية )

وقد حقق شرح الإلمام _ أي قُسِّم شرح الكتاب _ بخمس رسائل ماجستير في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية 
وبحث آراء ابن دقيق العيد الأصولية في جامعة أم القرى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( التعريف بالمصنف ) :

(( هو الشيخ الامام العلامة الفقيه المجتهد المحدث الحافظ تقي الدين ابو الفتح محمد بن الشيخ مجد الدين ابي الحسن علي بن ابي العطاء وهب بن ابي السمع مطيع بن ابي الطاعة القشيري المنفلوطي المالكي ثم الشافعي المعروف بابن دقيق العيد )
ولد رحمه الله بناحية ينبع قرب البحر الاحمر من ارض الحجاز وذلك في ضحى يوم السبت ( 625 ه ) 
- ولما كبر رحمه الله وترعرع بدأ في طلب العلم فتلقى عن والده فقه الإمامين مالك والشافعي رحمهم الله وغيره من العلوم ثم ارتحل الى القاهرة فأخذ عن علمائها ومن أشهرهم عز الدين ابن عبد السلام ثم ارتحل الى الشام والحجاز يجولها وبرع في فنون كثيرة كالفقه والاصول والحديث وعلومه والرجال واللغة والأدب والتفسير وغيرها .
- سبب تسمية جده (( دقيق العيد )) ما ذكره الأدقوي في ( الطالع السعيد ) ( ص: 435) انه كان عليه يوم عيد طيلسان شديد البياض فقال بعضهم : كأنه دقيق العيد فلقب به رحمه الله ) ا ه 
- قال الذهبي كما في طبقات الشافعية لابن السبكي (10/221) : (ما رأيت أحفظ من أربعة : ابن دقيق العيد والدمياطي وابن تيمية والمزي فالأول اعرفهم بالعلل وفقه الحديث والثاني بالنساب والثالث بالمتون والرابع باسماء الرجال ) ا ه 
- وبالرغم انه رحمه الله كان متمذهبا اولا : بمذهب مالك ثم تحول فصار شافعيا إلا أنه كان بعيدا عن التعصب او الحمية المذهبية ذا ما لها بل توفرت فيه ادوات الاجتهاد وكان كثير ممن ترجم له يرى انه وصل الى درجة المجتهد حتى قال عن نفسه وافق اجتهادي اجتهاد الشافعي إلا في مسألتين ) ا ه
- والف كتابه في ( التمسك بالسنة ) وبه دليلا على تمسكه بالسنة ونبذ التعصب والتقليد والرد على غلاة التقليد ) ا ه
- توفي رحمه الله سنة (702ه) عن سبع وسبعين عاما ودفن بالقرافة الصغرى ) ا ه 
- خلف آثار عليمة ومن أهمها :
1- كتاب ( الإمام في معرفة أحاديث الأحكام )
2- كتاب ( الإلمام بأحاديث الأحكام ) بتحقيق محمد سعيد المولوي .
3- شرح ( الإلمام بأحاديث الأحكام ) شرح كبير ولم يكمله طبع منه مجلدان بتحقيق الأخ / عبد العزيز السعيد .

- سبب تسمية الكتاب :
1- (( صنف ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله عدة كتب منها ثلاثة حصل بينها تداخل في التسمية وهي ( الإمام ) و ( الإلمام ) و ( شرح الإلمام ) .
2- وما تقدم ذكره من تسمية ( الإمام ) ب ( الإلمام ) على غلاف النسخة الخطية خطأ حتما فا ( الإلمام ) مختصر من كتاب ( الإمام ) وكذا جعل كتابنا هذا ( الإمام ) هو شرح ( الإلمام ) والخطأ في تسميته قديم والسبب يرجع الى ثلاثة اسباب منها :
1- تقارب اسم الكتابين بلو والثالث وهو شرح الإلمام على فرض تسميته ( الإمام ) .
2- شهرة ( الإلمام ) وشرحه وتداول نسخه بين اهل العلم بعكس ( الإمام ) الذي فقد اكثره ولم يبق منه بعد وفاة مصنفه سوى الربع ولم يصل الينا سوى ربع هذا الربع تقريبا 
3- خطأ بعض المتقدمين في تسميته مما جعل الخطأ يتسلل الى المتأخرين .

- لابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله ثلاثة كتب اخذ بعضها بزمام بعض وهي :
1- ( الإمام ) الذي جمع فيه أحاديث الأحكام جمعا لامثيل له وذكر طرقها مستوفاة مع الكلام عليها تصحيحا وتضعيفا وتعديلا وتجريحا في رواتها وهو كتابنا هذا .
2- ثم وجد الحاجة ماسة لاختصاره بسبب استخشان بعض اهل عصره لإطالته وان كان أعرض عن هذا السبب كما قال وبسبب انه كتاب مطالعة ومراجعة لا كتاب حفظ ودرس فاختصره في كتاب ( الإلمام ) ويدل على قوله في مقدمة شرح ( الإلمام ) ( 1/22-24) .
قال التجيبي رحمه الله في ( مستفاد الرحلة والاغتراب ) ( ص :20) وهو يعدد مصنفاته فمنها كتاب ( الإمام في معرفة أحاديث الأحكام ) والمختصر المسمى ب ( الإلمام في معرفة احاديث الاحكام ) .

- قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الدرر الكامنة ) ( 4/92) : 
(( وصنف ( الإلمام ) في احاديث الاحكام وشرع في شرحه فخرج منه احاديث يسيرة في مجلدين لتى فيها بالعجائب الدالة على سعة دائته خصوصا في الاستنباط ) 
- قال حاجي خليفة في كتابه ( كشف الظنون ) ( 1/158) :
(( الإلمام في احاديث الاحكام للشيخ تقي الدين محمد بن علي المعروف بابن دقيق العيد الشافعي المتوفي (702 ه ) جمع فيه متون الاحاديث المتعلقة بالاحكام مجردة عن الاسانيد ثم خرجه وبرع فيه وسماه ( الإمام ) قيل انه لم يؤلف مثله وهذا النوع اعظم منه لما فيه من الاستباطات والفوائد لكنه لم يكمله ) ا ه
- وذكر ابن العماد الحنبلي في ( شذرات الذهب ) (6/5) :
(( مصنف التصانيف المشهورة منها ( الإلمام ) في الحديث وشرح سماه ( الإمام ) .

منهج المصنف في ( الإمام ) ( ص :39- 44) 
- ظهر من منهجه في هذه الكتب الثلاثة ( الإلمام ) و ( الإمام ) ( وشرح الإلمام ) انه اراد الجمع المستوعب لجميع احاديث الاحكام التى تروى فلا يدع منها ذاذة ولا فاذة الا وذكرها مع العنايو والتمحيص لكل ما جمع وتحرير متونه ونقد اسانيده حتى يتميز الصحيح من السقيم والمقبول من المردود وهذا ما تضمنه كتاب ( الإمام )) .
- قدم المصنف لكتابه بمقدمة نفيسة جدا في الجرح والتعديل وتكلم فيها باسهاب على بعض الرواة المختلف فيهم والذين يكثر ذكرهم في كتاب الكتاب ليستغني بالاحالة على كلامه عنهم في هذه المقدمة على اعادته في كل موضع 
- وبعد هذه المقدمة ابتدا المصنف بترتيب كتابه على الابواب الفقهية كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر فابتداه بكتاب الطهارة وثنى بكتاب الصلاة وهكذا على الطريقة المعهودة على الترتيب على ابواب الفقه 
- وتقسيم الكتاب الواحد الى ابواب والباب الى فصول وربما عنون لذلك بقوله : فصل او ذكر الموضوع ...واسهابه في تعداد فصول الباب يدل على ملكة فقهية عجيبة لا تجدها في غيره في كتب التخاريج ك ( البدر المنير ) و ( ونصب الراية ) وغيرهما .
- وقد بلغت فصول ( باب المياه ) اكثر من (36) فصلا 
- ذكره للحديث مبتدئا ببعص رجال السند ثم بسوق الاحاديث بتمامه ثم بذكر من اخرجه بعد ذلك 
- ذكره للمخرج اولا ثم ذكره للحديث 
- ابتداؤه الفصل بايراده للحديث باسناده وهوبطوله 
- استعماله اللف والنشر في ايراده لاحاديث الفصل 
- ابتداؤه الفصل احيانا بذكر الاختلاف في بعض الالفاظ التي يبنى عليها حكم شرعي في الحديث ثم ثم تخريجه لكل رواية بعد ذلك 
- عنايته بغريب الحديث وضبط اللفظ وما اشكل منه
- تحريره للاختلاف في الفاظ الحديث 

فوائد الكتاب : 
- احتفظ لنا هذا الكتاب بنصوص علمية متعددة فقدت أصولها منها ما هو في الحديث او الرجال او اللغة او غير ذلك مثل لكتاب ( الطهارة ) لابن مندة فقد اكثر المصنف من النقل عنه في هذا الكتاب وذكره في اول موضع (1/98) ولا نعرف شيئا عن هذا الكتاب . 
ومثله كتاب ( السواك ) لابي نعيم فقد اكثر المصنف في باب السواك من النقل عنه بل وفي كثير من الاحيان يذكر الحديث بكامل سنده .وغيرها من الكتب المفقودة وبعض الكتب المخطوطة التي بها بعض السقط كما في كتاب ( مكارم الاخلاق ) للخرائطي وانظر الى تعليق الشيخ سعد الحميد حفظه الله .
- واما الفوائد التي لايمكن حصرها فتظهر في شخصية ابن دقيق العيد العلمية وبروزها في هذا الكتاب في كشف العلل ومناقشتها وكلامه في الرجال جرحا وتعديلا واحكامه على الاحاديث بالتصحيح او التضعيف ومناقشة الرأي المخالف اليه بتجرد دون تقليد 
- استدراك ما سقط من الكتب المطبوعة وتصحيح ما تصحف فيها ومن امثلة ذلك كتاب ( مكارم الاخلاق ) للخرائطي ط بتحقيق د سعاد الخندقاوي التي نالت بتحقيقها لهذا الكتاب درجة العالمية في الحديث وعلومه في جامعة الازهر فرع البنات .
ومن ذلك استدراكه على ابن الجوزي رحمه الله بقوله (1/241) (0((وقد وهم ابو الفرج ابن الجوزي وهما شديدا فاجاب عن هذا الحديث – بعد ان أخرجه من جهة الترمذي – بان سوارا قال سفيان الثوري يعني فيه : ( ليس بشئ ) وليس سوار هذا الذي قال فيه الثوري هو الذي روى عنه الترمذي فإن ذلك سوار بن عبد الله بن قدامة متقدم في الطبقة وشيخ الترمذي سوار بن عبد الله بن قدامة مات سنة (245 ه ) وقال النسائي فيه : ثقة . والذي اوقع ابن الجوزي في اللبس اتفاق هذين الراويين في الاسم واسم الاب والنسبة لكن احدهما جد الاخر فلا يهر الفرق الا بذكر نسب شيخ الترمذي بالكامل فيقال سوار بن عبد الله بن سوار بن عبد الله بن قدامة العنبري . وغيرها من الاوهام التي ذكرها رحمه الله انظر تعليق الشيخ حفظه الله 
- سعة دائرته العلمية
- روايته لكتب الاجزاء الحديثية
- تعقباته للائمة واستدراكته على ابن عبد البر في بعض المواضع (1/256) وقوله ( وقد فرق ابو عمر ابن عبد البر الذي حكيناه بين ثابت الحنف وثابت ابن عياض وقد وهم رحمه الله في ذلك ))
ونقل (1/593-594) عن ابن عبد البر قوله عند أحد الاحاديث وهو حديث ضعيف الاسناد ولا تقوم به حجة ثم تعقبه بقوله وفيه كلامه ( نظر ) ...) ا ه
- حكمه على الاحاديث 

المآخذ على الكتاب :
ذكر الشيخ حفظه الله بعض المآخذ على الكتاب ومنها :
1- سرده لبعض الاحاديث وسكوته دون بيان عللها خلافا رحمه الله لعادته لنقده خلافا لعادته في معظم الكتاب .
2- ايراده للحديث واهمال من أخرجه ويحصل هذا كثيرا وبخاصة في الطرق الغريبة 
3- وهمه في عزوه للاحاديث- بعض الاحيان - لبعض المصادر التي لم تخرجه .
4- عزوه للحديث الفرع ثم الاصل – احيانا -خلافا لعمل المحدثين
5- اخراجه الحديث من كتب واجزاء حديثية غير مشهورة حيث يخيل لك ان الحديث من الغرائب التي لا توجد في كتب السنن المشهورة 
وغيرها من المآخذ التي ذكرها الشيخ حفظه الله .
من مقدمة الشيخ الدكتور سعد الحميد حفظه الله للكتاب .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله: 
- وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
- وهم حسين سليم الداراني حفظه الله :
- وهم الدكتور نايف هاشم الدعيس حفظه الله :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (23/388) : حدثنا احمد ابن زهير التستري : ثنا عبيد الله بن سعد : ثنا أبي : حدثنا أبي عن صالح بن كيسان : أنا نافع ان زيد بن عبد الله أخبره ان عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر اخبره أن ام سلمة اخبرته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن الذي يشرب في إناء الفضة [ والذهب ] إنما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم إلا أن يتوب ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري باستثناء شيخ الطبراني التستري – وهو احمد بن يحيى بن زهير التستري – نسب إلى جده وهو ثقة حافظ وهو مترجم في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) وغيره )
- وكلهم من رجال البخاري يروي بعضهم عن بعض غلا سعد والد عبيد الله روى له البخاري مقرونا .
- وقوله ( حدثني أبي ) كان الأصل : ( حدثني عمي ) فغلب على ظني ان قوله (( عمي )) خطأ من الناسخ او الطابع لان احد ممن ترجم ل( سعد ) هذا لم يذكر له انه روى عن عمه وانما روى عن ابيه . وهذا مما ادى اليه اجتهادي وبحثي وتحقيقي فإن اصبت فمن الله وان اخطأت فمن نفسي واستغفره من ذنبي .
- ذكرت ان مسلما رحمه الله وغيره اخرج الحديث – دون الاستثناء – عن ام مسلمة ثم وجدت له شاهدا من حديث ابن عباس اورده الهيثمي في المجمع (5/76-77) وقال : ( رواه ابو يعلى والطبراني في الثلاثة وفيه محمد بن يحيى بن ابي سمينة وقد وثقه ابو حاتم وابن حبان وغيرهما وفيه كلام لا يضر وبقية رجاله ثقات ) !!
- فرابني هذا الحكم كمه حين قابلته باسناد الطبراني في المعجم ( الصغير ) وتخرجي له في ( الروض النضير ) (420) فإن اسناده ضعيف جدا وتكشفت لي أوهام للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله واخرى لبعض المعاصرين الذي لهم مشاركة ما في هذا العلم .
- ورأيت اسناد ( الاوسط ) هو عين إسناد ( الصغير ) فقال ( 4/204/3357) : حدثنا جعفر بن محمد الفريابي قال : حدثنا محمد بن بحر التميمي قال : حدثنا سليم بن مسلم الخشاب قال : حدثنا النظر بن عربي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس .
- ثم رجعت الى ( مسند ابي يعلى ) فرأيته لا يختلف اسناده عن الذي قبله إلا في الراوي عن ( سليم الخشاب ) فقال ابو يعلى (5/101/2711) حدثنا محمد بن يحيى : حدثنا سليم بن مسلم المكي : حدثنا نضر بن عربي به .
- فتبين ان شكي في توثيق الهيثمي للرجال – غير محمد بن يحيى- كان في محله فان مدار الاسناد عند ابي يعلى على سليم الخشاب وهو غير ثقة فقال الذهبي في (الميزان ) : ( سليم بن مسلم المكي الخشاب الكاتب . قال ابن معين : جهمي خبيث وقال النسائي : متروك الحديث . وقال احمد : لا يساوي حديثه شيئا )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله وغفر الله له :
- ولا بد من التنبيه على بعض الأوهام التي مرت بي فأقول :

1- جاء حديث الهجيمي هذا في ( مجمع البحرين ) للحافظ الهيثمي (7/105/4125) مرموزا له بحرف (( ص)) أي : ان الحديث من أفراد ( الصغير ) وهو تحريف أيضا والصواب ( ق) أي هو في ( الأوسط ) كما هو اصطلاحه الذي نص عليه في المقدمة .
2- اقتصر المعلق ** على ( مسند ابي يعلى ) على قوله : ( إسناده ضعيف سليم بن مسلم الخشاب المكي قال أحمد لا يساوي حديثه شيئا ً)!! 
قلت استدلاله بقول احمد هذا ينافي اقتصاره فحقه ان يقول (( ضعيف جدا )) ولا سيما قال فيه ابن معين جهمي خبيث وقال النسائي : متروك الحديث ) كما تقدم .
3- وقلده في هذا الخطأ من الاقتصار : المعلق** على (المقصد العلي ) !!
4- قال المعلق **على ( مسند ابي يعلى ) بعد اقتصاره على التضعيف : (( ويشهد له حديث ا مسلمة عند البخاري في (( الأشربة )) (5634) وعند مسلم في ( اللباس ) (2065) ...)
وهذا من غفلته او حداثته او تساهله فإنه ليس عند البخاري لفظة (( الذهب )) والغريب أن الحافظ ابن حجر سبقه على ذلك في تعقيبه على الحديث في ( المطالب العالية ) ! وتنبه لذلك الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) (3/117/1) ففرق بين رواية الشيخين الخالية من اللفظة ورواية مسلم التي فيها اللفظة .
فائدة ):
للهجيمي رحمه الله حديث مخرج برقم (6542) بالضعيفة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه:
- نبذة مختصرة عن كتاب ( المقصد العلي في زوائد أبي يعلى الموصلي ) من مقدمة تحقيق الدكتور نايف بن هاشم الدعيس حفظه الله للكتاب 

ترجمة ابي يعلى الموصلي رحمه الله :
- ابو يعلى احمد بن علي بن المثنى بن يحيى بن عيسى بن هلال التميمي الموصلي ولد 210ه وعاش سبعا وتسعين سنة وتوفي سنة سبع وثلاثمائة .
- وفي زمان لم يشهد العالم الاسلامي مثله في ازدهاره الفكري وحركته العلمية فنشأ في ربوع اسرة اشتغلت بالبحث بالعلم والمعرفة .
- وتظافر كل ذلك مع همته العالية وما اتصف به من تقى وصلاح وزهد وورع على ان يسير وفق منهج سلفه من العلماء الجادين ويترسم خطاهم ويسلك طريقهم 
- كان اهل الحديث كغيرهم من العلماء قد تالق نجمهم في تلك الحقبة فدنوا من الكتب الحديث جلها بل اهمها :كمسند ابو خيثمة (234ه ) ومسند ابي بكر بن ابي شيبة (235ه ) ومسند اسحاق بن راهوية (238ه ) ومسند احمد (241ه ) ومسند عبد بن حميد (249ه ) ونوادر الاصول للحكيم الترمذي وسنن الدارمي (255ه ) وصحيح البخاري (256ه ) وصحيح مسلم (261ه ) وسنن ابن ماجه (273ه ) وسنن ابي داود (275ه ) وجامع الترمذي (279ه ) ومسند البزار(292ه ) وسنن النسائي (303ه ) ومسند ابي يعلى (307ه ) وصحيح ابن خزيمة (311ه ) وغيرها من المؤلفات 
توثيقه وكلام النقاد فيه :
- ان شهرته بالعلم والتقوى لا تغنى عن اقوال النقاد لتوثيقه وتعديله وقد وثقه من العلماء الذين اشتهروا بالنقد ومعرفة الرجال وهم ابو حاتم البستى في كتاب الثقات والدارقطني وعبد الغني بن سعيد الازدي وابو عبد الله الحاكم ووصفه ابن كثير في مواضع كثيرة من تفسيره بالحفظ والاتقان .
مؤلفاته ومنهجه في المسند :
- صنف ابو يعلى في الزهد وخرج الفوائد وكتب معجما ذكر فيه اسماء مشائحه الذين روى عنهم وله كتاب المفاريد وكتاب المسند 
- ولم يصل الينا من مؤلفاته سوى كتاب المسند ومعجم شيوخه وكتاب المفاريد 
- وكتاب المسند : هو اهم مؤلفاته واكثرها شهرة وتداولا بين طلاب العلم وله رواية طويلة رواها ابو بكر محمد بن ابراهيم المقرئ عن ابي يعلى وهي التي اعتمد عليها الحافظ ابن حجر وابوصيري في تخريج زوائدهما على الكتب الستة وقد اعتمد الهيثمي في تخريج زوائد المسند في كتابه مجمع الزوائد وكتابه المقصد العلي في زوائد ابي يعلى الموصلي 
- لم يلتزم فيه ترتيبا معينا في اطاره العام ولا في جزئياته فبدا بمسند ابي بكر الصديق ثم بمسند عمر بن الخطاب فمسانيد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة فمسند ابي جحيفة فمسند ابي الطفيل فمسند عبدالله بن انيس فمسند خفاف وهكذا ولم يذكر فيه مسانيد بعض الصحابة كمسند عثمان بن عفان ومسند ابي بن كعب ومسند سعيد بن زيد الانصاري ومسند عثمان بن ابي العاص ومسند اسماء بنت الصديق ولعله مما سقط عند الجمع او لم يعثر عليه ا وان ابا يعلى اخره ليكمله فعاجلته المنية .
- وقد ادخل الاحاديث المرسلة والموقوفة ضمن المسندة والمرفوعة كما ادخل مرسل عكرمة مولى ابن عباس في مسند عبدالله بن مسعود ومرسل يزيد بن ابي حبيب في مسند عائشة ومرسل حبيب بن ابي ثابت والحسن بن يسار في مسند ابن عباس 
- ولم يحكم رحمه الله على الاحاديث بالصحة او بالحسن او الضعف ولم يتعقب اسانيدها بالحكم على رجالها بالتوثيق او التجريح كما فعل ابو عمر البزار في مسنده
- وقد ضمنه – رحمه الله – احاديث صحيحة وما دونها حتى الضعيف والواهي الذي لا يصلح للاعتبار وربما ضمنه احاديث موضوعة ( المطالب العالية ) ( 4/19)
- وتكرار الاحاديث عنده باسانيدها احيانا ولا يحيل على اوائلها 
- وكتاب معجم شيوخه صنفه وجمع فيه اسماء مشائخه الذين روى عنهم مباشرة ورتبها على حروف المعجم وابتدا بمن اسمه محمد تبركا باسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واورد مع كل شيخ يذكره حديثا او حديثين يرويهما عنه وهو كثير الفائدة فيه احاديث كثيرة تعزى اليه 
- وكتاب (المفاريد ) لم اقف عليه وقد ذكره فؤاد سزكين في تاريخ التراث العربي (1/272) وناصر الدين الالباني في فهرس مخطوطات الظاهرية (ص:219) 

منهج الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
- ان جمعه الاحاديث الزائدة وزوائد الاحاديث على الكتب الستة ومنهجه فيه ليدل دلالة واضحة على استقلاله برأيه واعتداده به .
- لم يخرج عما قعده علماء الحديث في الاصول بل سار على نهجهم واقتفى اثرهم فكان يعمل بالاجازة ويعتد بها 
- ويجيز الرواية بالمعنى ويجيز اختصار الحديث ويعمل بالوجادة وهي دون غيرها من طرق تحمل الحديث عنده . ويرد بلاغات باعتبارها منقطعة 
- وجعل سنن ابن ماجه سادس الكتب المشهورة 
- ويخالف ابا حاتم الرازي في طريقته لتجهيل الرواة ويميل الى رأي الجمهور في ذلك ولا يرى مانعا من الرواية والكتابة في الضعفاء وفي المغازي وفضائل الاعمال ويرى جواز توثيق المبهم 
- واذا قال في اسناد حديث رجاله رجال الصحيح فمراده انهم من رجال اصحاب الكتب الستة وانهم ثقات فلا يعتد بقوله هذا لتوثيق احد .
- واذا عزا الحديث الى الصحيح فمعناه انه في الصحيحين او احدهما وقد يكون في احد الستة والا يكن ذلك فانه يصرح باسم غيرهما ممن اخرجه من اصحابها ويعزو الحديث اليه .
- وكثير ما يعزو كلاما يعتمده الى ( ابي حاتم ) دون الافصاح باسمه ومراده ابو حاتم الرازي رحمه الله .

اوهامه وتساهلاته :
لو اردنا تتبع اوهامه وتساهلاته لطال بنا المقام ولافردنا له سفرا خاصا بذلك ولك اكن اول من تتبع كلامه لاظهار ما وقع فيه من اوهام بل سبق اليه ائمة اعلام منهم الحافظ ابن حجر والسيوطي رحمها الله . وقد علق كل منهما على كتابه ( مجمع الزوائد ) بما ضمنه من تصحيح واستدراك وزيادات وبيانات 
- فكم تعرض لاحاديث وحكم على اسانيدها بان رجالها رجال الصحيح ويريد بذلك توثيقهم فلم يدرك الصواب 
- ولو سلمنا بصحة دعواه لكان في عبارته تجاوز وتساهل لاحتمال ان يكون الاسناد رجاله رجال الصحيح وهم ثقات لكن فيه علة قادحة او عنعنة من مدلس او انقطاع بين رواته او غير ذلك مما يقدح في صحة الحديث 
- وكم وقع في تصحيح اسانيد ليست بصحيحة وحسن احاديث ليست بحسنة اعل اخرى وهي غير معلولة وضعف ما هو صحيح وجعل المرفوع موقوفا .
- وربما تعدد في اسناد حديث اكثر من ضعيف او مجهولا فلا ينبه الا على واحد منهما في اغلب الاحيان وقد يفوته على الراوي الضعيف بالكلية ولا ينبه عل الراوي الصدوق السئ الحفظ ومن في درجته 
- وغير ذلك من الاوهام ...

مؤلفاته :
- اشتغل رحمه الله بتخريج الزوائد من بعض كتب المسانيد والمعاجم على الكتب الستة وبترتيب الاحاديث في بعض الكتب على الابواب الفقهية 
- وكتب الزوائد هي ابرز ما صنفه وهي كثيرة الفوائد جمة المنافع اخذت مكانها في المكتبة الحديثية 
- وقد بلغ ما كتبه في الزوائد ثمانية كتب 
- ومن كتبه (( ترتيب ثقات العجلي ))
- (( ترتيب ثقات ابن حبان ))
- وغيرها من الكتب 

كتب الزوائد واهميتها :
- لم يذكر مؤرخو السنة متى بدا التاليف في فن الزوائد 
- اقدم من كتب فيها مغلطاي المتوفي سنة (762ه ) فقد جمع زوائد ابن حبان على الصحيحين وكذلك ابن كثير المتوفي سنة (774ه ) ترتيب مسند الامام احمد على حروف المعجم وضم اليه زوائد الطبراني وابي يعلى .
- وقد اطلق على زوائد مسند ابي يعلى المقصد الاعلى في زوائد ابي يعلى والمقصد المعلى الى زوائد ابي يعلى وصوابه المقصد العلي في زوائد ابي يعلى الموصلي 
- واطلق على زوائد مسند البزار البحر الزخار في زوائد مسند البزار ونسب بهذه التسمية الى الهيثمي مرة والى ابن حجر مرة اخرى والصحيح ان كتاب الهيثمي في زوائد مسند البزار سماه ( كشف الاستار في زوائد مسند البزار )) وكتاب ابن حجر سماه ( زوائد مسند البزار ) 
- بعض اسماء كتب الزوائد 
1- اتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة للبوصيري جمع فيه زوائد مسند الطيالسي ومسند مسدد والحميدي وابن ابي عمر العدني واسحاق بن راهويه وابن ابي شيبة واحمد بن منيع وعبد بن حميد والحارث بن ابي اسامة والمسند الكبير لابي يعلى على الكتب الستة 
2- البدر المنير في زوائد المعجم الكبير 
جمع فيه الهيثمي ما زاد على الاحاديث التي في المعجم الكبير للطبراني على الكتب الستة واضاف اليها الاحاديث التي اخرجها اصحاب الستة وفيها اختلاف او زيادة في اللفظ ولعله مما فقد من الكتب وقد ذكره صاحب الرسالة المستطرفة ضمن كتب الزوائد وذكر انه ثلاث مجلدات 
3- بغية الباحث على زوائد مسند الحارث 
صنفه الهيثمي فاخرج احاديثه بامر شيخه زين الدين العراقي وحض من ابنه ابي زرعة العراقي وقد جمعه بعد ان استخلصه من مسند الحارث ورتبه على ابواب الفقه وبدا بكتاب الايمان وختمه بكتاب صفة الجنة .
4- زوائد مسند البزار 
جمع فيه الحافظ ابن حجر الاحاديث الزائدة في مسند البزار على الكتب الستة ومسند احمد خلافا لما فعله شيخه الهيثمي في كشف الاستار حيث اكتفى بذكر زوائد مسند البزار على الكتب الستة .
5- غاية المقصد في زوائد المسند 
جمع فيه الهيثمي رحمه الله ما انفرد بن الامام احمد في مسنده عن الكتب الستة 
6- كشف الاستار عن زوائد البزار 
جمع فيه الهيثمي زوائد مسند البزار على الكتب الستة 
7- مجمع البحرين 
وهو كتاب كبير جمع فيه الهيثمي زوائد المعجم الاوسط والصغير على الكتب الستة ورتبه على ابواب الفقه ليسهل على طالب العلم مراجعته فجمع ما انفرد به الطبراني في الاوسط والصغير واخرج ما رواه الترمذي في الشمائل والنسائي في الكبير 
8- مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد 
وهو من اجمع كتب السنة على الاطلاق وله الصدارة في بابه وحاز قصب السبق في مجاله فقد بذل فيه الهيثمي غايه جهده وقصارى مقدرته وعصارة فكره فجمع باشارة شيخه العراقي زوائد مسند احمد مع زيادات ابنه عليه ومسند ابي يعلى الموصلي ومسند البزار وزوائد معاجم الطبراني الثلاثة على الكتب الستة بعد ان حذف اسانيدها ورتب احاديثها وتكلم عليعا لبيان درجتها من الصحة والضعف 

9- موارد الضمان الى زوائد ابن حبان 
جمع فيه الهيثمي زوائد صحيح ابن حبان على صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم .
10- المقصد العلي في زوائد ابي يعلى الموصلي 
جمع فيه الهيثمي الاحاديث الزائدة وما زاد فيها من مسند ابي يعلى على الكتب الستة على ابواب الفقه ليسهل الكشف عنها وذكر لكل باب ترجمة مستقلة تدل على محتواه وذكر فيه ما انفرد به ابو يعلى عن اهل الكتب الستة من الحديث بتمامه او من حديث شاركهم فيه او بعضهم وفيه زيادة وقسم كل كتاب الى ابواب عدة ترجم لها وذكر تحت كل باب منها احاديثه التى تصل الى احد عشر حديثا وقد تبلغ احاديثه مجموعة ما يقارب الفين واربعمائة حديث وفيها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف والمرسل والمنكر والموضوع وما لا اصل له .

من مقدمة الدكتور نايف هاشم الدعيس محقق كتاب ( المقصد العلي في زوائد ابي يعلى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الشيخ المحدث شعيب الأرنوؤط حفه الله :*
*-       * *وهم المحقق  المعلق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا حفظه الله :*
*-       * *وهم المعلقون الثلاثة *** عفا الله عنهم وغفر لهم :*



*في الحديث الذي اخرجه النسائي في سننه (2/263) من طريق جرير عن منصور عن طلق بن حبيب عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان وطعمه ان يكون الله عز وجل ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما وأن يحب في الله ويبغض في الله وأن توقد نار عظيمة فيقع فيها أحب إليه من أن يشرك بالله شيئا ً)* 

*واخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا في (( الإخوان )) (61/16) من طريق أبي المحياة عن منصور به .*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم وسكت عنه الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 1/62) وقد عزاه للنسائي لكن قوله : ( ويبغض في الله ) غريب فقد جاء الحديث من طرق عن أنس نحوه بلفظ : ( وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه  إلا لله ) لم يذكر البغض .*
*أخرجه البخاري (16و 21) ومسلم (1/48) من طريقين وزاد مسلم ثالثا والنسائي وغيره رابعا كلهم عن انس لم يذكروا البغض .*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( لكني وجدت له طريقين آخرين جاء فيهما هذه الزيادة فاطمأننت لها وخرج بذلك عن كونه شاذا :*
*-       * *الاول : عن سعيد بن ابي مريم : ثنا موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي ا نابا الحويرث عبد الرحمن بن معاوية اخبره ان نعيم بن المجمر اخبره ان انس بن مالك أخبره به .* 
*أخرجه الطبراني في ( معاجيمه )) الثلاثة الكبير (1/224/724) والأوسط (5/469/4902) والصغير ( ص150- هند ) وقال رحمه الله : ( لم يروه عن ابي الحويرث إلا موسى تفرد به ابن ابي مريم )* 
*قال الألباني :* 
*وهو ثقة لكن الزمعي وابو الحويرث فيهما ضعف من قبل الحفظ كما بينت في ( الروض النظير ) برقم (52) فيستشهد بهما .*

*-       * *الآخر : يرويه سعيد بن منصور : نا ابو معشر عن محمد بن قيس عن أنس ابن مالك به* 
*أخرجه البيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) (7/70/9512)* 
*وابو معشر اسمه نجيح بن عبد الرحمن حاله كحال المذكورين .*

*-       * *وهذه ثلاثة طرق جاءت فيها الزيادة فهي محفوظة ان شا الله ولعله سكت عنه الحافظ وتقدمه الى ذلك الحافظ المنذري ولكنه وقع في وهم نبه عليه الشيخ إبراهيم الناجي في ( عجالة الإملاء ) (ق202/2) وهوانه ذكره اولا بلفظ الشيخين دون عزو ثم ساقه بلفظ النسائي وقال عقبه (4/45/1) : (( رواه البخاري ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي ) !*
*-       * *فأوهم ان اللفظ الثاني هو عندهم جميعا وليس كذلك كما علمت ولذلك قال الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله : (( وكان ينبغي للمصنف بعد سياق اللفظ الأول ان يعزوه الى البخاري ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي ثم يقول : وفي رواية له , لا بالعكس ))* 
*-       * *وقد غفل عن هذا التنبيه المعلقون الثلاثة على (( الترغيب )) كما هي عادتهم فلم يعلقوا على هذا الوهم بشئ هداهم الله وعرفهم بنفوسهم !*
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وكذلك صنع المعلق * على كتاب (( الإخوان ))المسمى ب (مصطفى عبد القادر عطا ) فإنه عزاه لأكثر من عشرة مصادر منها الشيخان طبعا فأوهم وهم المنذري رحمه الله نفسه ! وزاد وهما آخر : أنه عزاه لابن حبان في (( صحيحه )) : (( موراد الظمآن )) (285) كذا قال ! وليس هو فيه لا بهذا الرقم ولا بغيره بل هو ليس على شرطه لانه في (( الصحيحين )) اللهم ! غلا حديث الترجمة ولكنه ليس فيه ولا في اصله (( صحيح ابن حبان )) وإنما روى حديث الشيخين (1/ 473) وقد خلط المعلق ** عليه أيضا لكن خلطا آخر معاكسا لما تقدم فإنه لما خرجه من رواية الشيخين وغيرهما خرج أيضا طريق طلق بن حبيب ونعيم المجمر ولم يبين الفرق بين روايتهما ورواية الشيخين التي رواها ابن حبان ! وان دل على شئ فإنما على الحداثة او قلة الفقه او النباهة !* 

*-       * *قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*   ( نبذة مختصرة عن كتاب ( الإخوان ) لابن ابي الدنيا رحمه الله من مقدمة  المحقق مصطفي عبد القادر عطا حفظه الله .*

* مقدمة المحقق :*
*(( الحمد لله الذي رفع مراتب اهل السنة والحديث ونشر ذكرهم الجميل في القديم والحديث والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد الذي خص بجوامع الكلم وبدائع الحكم وعلى آله وصحبه الذين مهما اقتفوا آثاره الشريفة على اثبت قدم ))* 

*-       * *اسمه ونسبه :*
*( عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس أبو بكر القرشي الأموي مولاهم البغدادي الحنبلي المشهور بابن أبي الدنيا ولد ببغداد سنة (208 ه )* 
*نشأته : :*
*-       * *( نشأ الحافظ ابن ابي الدنيا نشاة علمية في اسرة علماء فكان ابوه من علماء الحديث الذين أخذ عنهم ابن ابي الدنيا .*
*-       * *فاتيحت له الفرصة في سماع جهابذة حفاظ الحديث وسنه دون العاشرة فكان ما يميزه كثرة الاخذ عن الكثير من المشايخ والحفاظ فقد تعدى عدد مشايخه المائتين بكثير .*
*-       * *وقد أثر ابن ابي الدنيا تأثيرا واضحا في مجتمعه من خلال مؤلفاته القيمة في مجال الأخلاق والزهد والرقاق وعرف بتربية اولاد الخلفاء .*
*-       * *أخذ الحافظ ابن ابي الدنيا عن جهابذة من العلماء منهم :*
*1-         * *محمد بن عبيد والد ابن ابي الدنيا* 
*2-         * *الإمام محمد بن الحسين البرجلاني* 
*3-         * *افمام احمد بن حنبل الشيباني* 
*4-         * *ابو عبيد القاسم بن سلام الحافظ* 
*5-         * *سعيد بن سليمان بن سلام الحافظ* 
*6-         * *ابو عبد الله محمد بن سعد كاتب الواقدي صاحب الطبقات الكبرى* 
*7-         * *علي بن الجعد بن عبيد ابو الحسن البغدادي* 
*8-         * *زهير بن حرب بن شداد ابو خيثمة* 
*9-         * *أحمد بن ابراهيم بن كثير الدورقي الحافظ* 
*وغيرهم .*

*وفاته :*
*    توفي الحافظ ابن ابي الدنيا يوم الثلاثاء لاربع عشرة ليلة خلت من جمادى الاخرة سنة (281ه ) باجماع العلماء على هذه السنة* 

*آثاره  العلمية :*
*    لقد ترك الحافظ ابن ابي الدنيا الكثير من المؤلفات عظيمة القيمة التي ابدع في اختيار موضوعاتها فجاءت فريدة في نوعها وقد ذكرت اغلب الفهارس والكتب اسماء كتب ابن ابي الدنيا ومنها :*
*1-         * *آثار الزمان ( بروكلمان برقم 40)*
*2-         * *الآيات ومن تكلم بعد الموت ( ابن خير 238)*
*3-         * *الأحزان ( سير النبلاء 13/401)*
*4-         * *اخبار العرب ( سير النبلاء 13/402)*
*5-         * *اخبار اويس ( سير النلاء 13/401)*
*6-         * *اخبار القبور (كشف 1/28)*
*7-         * *اخبار قريش ( الفهرست 262)*
*8-         * *اخبار معاوية (سير النبلاء 13/401)*
*9-         * *اخبار الملوك ( سير النبلاء 13/401)*
*10-  * *الإخوان (سير النبلاء 13/401)*
*11-  * *الأخلاق* 
*12-  * *الآدب*
*13-  * *اعلام النبوة*
*14-  * *انقلاب الزمان* 
*15-  * *اهوال القيامة*
*16-  * *الاولياء*
*17-  * *الايام والليالي* 
*18-  * *البرهان ( د اكرم العمري – دراسات تاريخية )*
*19-  * *البكاء ( ابن خير 282)*
*20-  * *تاريخ الخلفاء*
*21-  * *تعبير الرؤيا*
*22-  * *تغير الاخوان* 
*23-  * *تغير الزمان* 
*24-  * *التقوى* 
*25-  * *التوبة* 
*26-  * *ذكر الموت* 
*27-  * *ذم الامل*
*28-  * *ذم البخل*
*29-  * *ذم البغي*
*30-  * *ذم الحسد*
*31-  * *ذم الدنيا* 
*32-  * *ذم الشهوات* 
*33-  * *ذم الضحك*
*34-  * *ذم الغضب*
*35-  * *ذم الغيبة* 
*36-  * *الزهد*
*37-  * *صفة الجنة والصراط والميزان والنار* 
*38-  * *القبور* 
*وغيرها من الكتب (ص 10- 30 )*

*قال المعلق على كتاب ( الإخوان ) في الحديث (16) (ص :61)*
*حديث (( ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة وحلاوته ان يكون الله ورسوله احب اليهما مما سواهما ....)*
*1-         * *اخرجه البخاري في صحيحه(1/10)*
*2-         * *ومسلم في صحيحه كتاب الايمان (67)*
*3-         * *النسائي في سننه (8/94)*
*4-         * *ابن ماجه في سننه (2/1338)*
*5-         * *الامام احمد في مسنده (3/103)*
*6-         * *وابن حبان في صحيحه (285) (موارد الظمآن )*
*7-         * *ابن قدامة في ( المتحابين في الله )*
*8-         * *عبد الرازق في مصنفه* 
*9-         * *ابو نعيم في الحلية (1/27)*
*10-  * *المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب (4/14)*

*-       * *عزاه للشيخان فاوهم وهم المنذري رحمه الله* 
*-       * *وزاد وهما آخر : عزوه للحديث لابن حبان في (صحيحه ) : ( موراد الظمآن ) (285) ! وليس هو فيه لا بهذا الرقم ولا بغيره بل هو ليس على شرطه كما صرح في مقدمته رحمه الله .*
*والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله* 
*-       * *وهم الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله* 
*-       * *وهم المحدث شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله* 
*-       * *وهم المعلقون الثلاثة *** عفا الله عنهم وهداهم الله :*



*في الحديث الذي اخرجه  الامام احمد (2/435) : ثنا يحيى عن ابن عجلان عن أبي الزناد عن العرج عن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الذي يطعن نفسه إنما يطعنها في النار والذي يتقحم فيها يتقحم في النار والذي يخنق نفسه يخنقها في النار )*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وتابعه الليث عن ابن عجلان به ولفظه : (( من خنق نفسه في الدنيا فقتلها خنق نفسه في النار ....)* 
*أخرجه ابن حبان (5955- الإحسان )*
*( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين إلا ان ابن عجلان أخرج له البخاري تعليقا ومسلم متابعة )*
*-       * *لكن تابعه مالك وغيره عند الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) (1/73)*
*-       * *وتابعه شعيب عن ابي الزناد مثل لفظ يحيى دون جملة التقحم وبتقديم اخرجه البخاري (1365) وإليه عزاه الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب ( 3/205/2) لكن بزيادة (( جملة التقحيم )) وجعلها في آخره !! فتعقبه الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله في (العجالة ) (ق188/1) بأنها مقحمة فيه بلا شك ولا خفاء عند اهل العلم .*

*قال الألباني عفا الله عنه :*
*-       * *(( وخفي ثبوتها عليه رحمه الله في (( المسند )) و (( صحيح ابن حبان )) ومن الظاهر انها من ملحقات المصنف نفسه لكنه اوهم أنها من رواية البخاري فكان عليه ان ينبه على انها زيادة لغيره كما ينص على مثل ذلك كثيرا وان يعزوها لأحمد او غيره .*
*-       * *ويشهد له عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ثابت بن الضحاك بلفظ (( ومن قتل نفسه بشئ عذب به يوم القيامة ))* 
*رواه الشيخان وغيرهما في رواية فالبخاري (6047و6105و6652) ومسلم (1/73) وابو عوانة (1/45) والترمذي (2636) وقال : (( عذبه الله بما قتل به نفسه ....)) وقال :* 
*(( حديث حسن صحيح ))* 
*وللشيخين وغيرهما فيه الفاظ اخرى في الارواء (8/201/2575)*
*(( تنبيهان ))*
*-       * *أحدهما يبدو ان الوهم الذي وقع فيه المنذري  رحمه الله في عزو الحديث للبخاري قد وقع فيه غيره أيضا كالهيثمي رحمه الله مثلا فإنه لم يورده في (( مجمع الزوائد )) ولا في (( موارد الظمآن إلى زوائد ابن حبان )) وما ذاك إلا لظنه أنه في (( البخاري )) كما قال المنذري رحمه الله !! وعليه لا يكون على شرط (( الزوائد )) ! فخفيت عليه الزيادة كما خفيت على الشيخ الناجي رحمه الله الذي انتبه لخطأ المنذري رحمه الله ولكنه لم ينتبه لثبوت الزيادة في ( المسند )) وإلا لعزاها إليه ولم يسكت ولهذا كان هذا الحديث من جملة ما استدركته من الأحاديث في كتابي (( صحيح موارد الظمآن )) يسر الله طبعه))*
*-       * *ونحو ذلك ما فعله المعلق * على (( الإحسان )) (13/328- المؤسسة ) فإنه عزاه للبخاري دون ان يبين أن الزيادة ليست عنده وأعاد الخطأ في تعليقه على (( مشكل الآثار )) ( 1/183/195- المؤسسة ) فلم يبين ايضا الفرق بين روايته ورواية البخاري رحمه الله !!* 
*-       * *وهناك خطأ آخر له لا فائدة تذكر من بيانه* 
*-       * *والآخر : أن الشاهد المتقدم من حديث ثابت بن الضحاك قد أخرجه البغوي رحمه الله في (( شرح السنة )) ( 10/154/2524) جملة مستقلة عما قبلها وما بعدها وقال رحمه الله :*
*(( حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم )) !*
*ففاته أنه (( البخاري )) أيضا كما فات المعلق ** عليه فعزاه للشافعي ومسلم فقط !*

*وهناك فائدة :*
*-       * *وقد تحرفت جملة ( التقحم ) على بعض الضعفاء فرواها بلفظ :* 
*(( ومن تقحم في الدنيا فهو يتقحم في النار ))* 
*وقد خرجتها في الضعيفة برقم ( 4576)* 
*-       * *قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه* 
* : -والله اعلم –  لقد قام المعلقون *** الثلاثة على عزو الحديث للبخاري  رحمه الله كما وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في عزوه له وتعقبه الناجي رحمه الله في ( العجالة )* 
*-       * *والله اعلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :*



*في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم (4/164) واحمد (2/178) – والسياق له – والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى ( 1/398) و( شعب الإيمان ) (5/8/5582) من طرق عن ابن وهب : حدثني عمرو يعني : ابن الحارث – عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من ترك الصلاة سكرا مرة واحدة فكأنما كانت له الدنيا وما عليها فسلبها ومن ترك الصلاة سكرا أربع مرات كان حقا على الله عز وجل ان يسقيه من طينة الخبال قيل : وما طينة الخبال يا رسول الله ؟ قال : عصارة أهل جهنم ))* 

*قال الحاكم رحمه الله :*
*(( صحيح الإسناد ))* 
*وقال الذهبي رحمه الله :*
*(( سمعه ابن وهب عنه وهو غريب جدا ))* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( كذا قال ! وهو يعني – والله اعلم – غرابة المتن ومع ذلك فلذلك لا يعني أنه ضعيف كما لايخفى على أهل العلم لان الغرابة قد تجامع الصحة والترمذي يجمع بينهما في كثير من أحاديثه الصحيحة ويؤيد ذلك أن الذهبي رحمه الله قد أورد الحديث في كتابه (( الكبائر *)) ( ص 71- تحقيق الأخ مشهور ) وقال : (( سنده صحيح )) )*

*قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على( المسند )(10/187) !*
*(( سنده صحيح ))*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*والصواب أنه حسن للخلاف المعروف في حديث عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده عبد الله بن عمرو .*

*وقال رحمه الله :*
*(( تنبيهات ))*
*-       * *روى الطبراني رحمه الله في ( المعجم الأوسط ) ( 7/193/6367) من طريق موسى بن أعين عن عمرو بن الحارث به ثم قال رحمه الله :*
*(( لم يروه عن عمرو بن الحارث إلا موسى بن أعين ))* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( هذا حسبما أحاط به علمه وإلا فهو عند أحمد وغيره من غير طريقه وهو عن ابن وهب كما سبق .*

*-       * *لم يعزه المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب (3/189/51) إلا للحاكم إلا انه قال رحمه الله : (( روى أحمد منه (( من ترك الصلاة سكرا مرة واحدة فكأنما كانت له الدنيا وما عليها فسلبها ورواته ثقات ))*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( وهذا من أوهام المنذري رحمه الله فالحديث عند أحمد بتمامه كما رأيت ولم يذكره في مكان آخر في (( المسند )) مختصرا كما عزاه المنذري رحمه الله .*

*-       * *من غرائب الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله : أنه قلده في (( مجمع الزوائد )( 5/69-70) فقال :* 
*(( رواه أحمد ورواته ثقات )) !!*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( ولم يذكر منه إلا طرفه الأول ! وقد تعقبه الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله فقال : ( ولا أدري لم ترك باقيه ؟ فإني لم أجده في موضع آخر )*
*وفاته أنه قلد الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله ! وقد جاء الحديث بتمامه في (جامع المسانيد ) لابن كثير رحمه الله ( 26/160/3095) و ( أطراف المسند ) لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 4/28/5160)* 

*-       * *من جهل المعلقين الثلاثة *** قولهم في التعليق على الحديث في طبعتهم ل( الترغيب والترهيب ) (3/227) :* 
*(( حسن بشواهده رواه الحاكم (4/146) وصححه وقال الذهبي رحمه الله : سمعه ابن وهب عنه وهو غريب جدا (2/178) وقال الهيثمي (5/69) رواه أحمد ورجاله ثقات )) !!*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*في هذا التعليق بلايا وجهالات :*
*-       * *قولهم (( حسن بشواهده )) كذب مخالف للواقع فليس له شواهد بل ولا شاهد واحد ولذلك استغربه الذهبي كما تقدم .*
*-       * *قولهم : وقال الذهبي رحمه الله : ( سمعه ابن وهب عنه وهو غريب جدا )) من الادلة الكثيرة انهم يهرفون بما لا يعرفون وينقلون ما لا يفهمون فكأنهم أشد عجمة من الأعاجم وإلا فمن العرب الأقحاح – فضلا عن الأعاجم المستعربين من أمثالي ! – يستطيع ان يفهم مرجع الضمير عنه ؟ ! بينما هو مفهوم جدا لو انهم نقلوا الإسناد كما فعلت فيما تقدم وأنه يرجع الى ( عمرو بن الحارث ) وإن كان لا يهمهم الإسناد ولا يروق لهم لانهم لا يفهمونه فكان بحسبهم ان يستروا جهلهم وعجمتهم بان يقتصروا على نقل الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله فقط (( وهو غريب جدا ))* 
*-       * *أنه كان بإمكانهم ان لا يقعوا في ذاك الكذب لو كانوا على علم بهذا العلم الشريف وذلك بتحسينهم لاسناد الحديث كما يقتضيه علم الحديث او بتقليدهم لمن صحح كما تقدم ذكره ولكنهم مع الاسف الشديد لا يحسنون حتى التقليد فكيف لهم بالعلم ؟*
*-       * *الرابعة : لقد وقفت على كتاب لهم جديد فهم يتسابقون مع الناشرين والمؤلفين من أمثالهم في إصدار مؤلفات جديدة مزوقة لعرضها في المعارض التي تقام ما بين آونة واخرى في بلاد مختلفة . وهذا الكتاب كانوا عملوا له دعاية طنانة في أواخر مجلدات طبعتهم ل ( الترغيب والترهيب ) المتلئة بالأوهام والجهل والأكاذيب وهذا الحديث مثال ظاهر في ذلك سموه (( تهذيب الترغيب والترهيب من الأحاديث من الصحاح )) ! وهذا الإسم وحده يكفي الباحث المنصف ان يستدل به على جهلهم وعجمتهم لأنه كما يقال في بعض البلاد : ( المكتوب مبين من عنوانه )) ! وذلك لانهم يعنون خلاف ما عنونوا ! فقد كتبوا تحته* *:**  (( طبعة محققة متميزة بصاح الأحاديث )) فإن قصدهم يخالف لفظهم فهم يعنون : تهذيبه من الأحاديث الضعيفة وليس من الصحيحة !!*
*-       * *على أننا لو فرضنا فيهم الإخلاص في عملهم هذا وفي ( الترغيب ) فذلك مما لا يسوغ لهم عملهم لأنهم ليسوا من أهل العلم وقد قدمنا عشرات الأمثلة وبعضها مضحك مبك في آن واحد ! وحديث الترجمة من تلك الأمثلة فلم يحسنوا إسناده وهو حسن عند العلماء بل وعند المبتدئين في هذا العلم ثم حسنوه بشواهده – ولا شاهد له ولا واحد كما تقدم – ثم هو من تلك الألوف من تلك الأحاديث التي طرحوها ! هداهم الله , وعفا الله عنهم .*


*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :*
*(( نبذة مختصرة عن كتاب (( الكبائر )) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تحقيق الشيخ / مشهور حسن حفظه الله .*
*-       * *قال محققه * حفظه الله ورفع قدره :*
*-       * *( أسماء المصنفات التي وقفت عليها في الكبائر ) : الف العلماء واكثروا في الكبائر منها :*
*1-         * *( جزء فيه من روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصحابة في الكبائر ) لابي بكر احمد بن هارون البرديجي ( ت301 ه* 
*2-         * *( عقوبة اهل الكبائر ) لابي الليث نصر محمد السمرقندي الحنفي ( 373 ه )*
*3-         * *الصغائر والكبائر ) لمكي بن ابي طالب ( ت 437 ه )*
*4-         * *احكام العصاة من اهل الاسلام المرتكبين الكبائر ) لابي عبدالله محمد ابن على بن الحسن القلعي الشافعي ( ت630 ه )*
*5-         * *الكبائر ) للذهبي* 
*6-         * *الكبائر ) لابن القيم الجوزية ( 751ه )*
*7-         * *( الكبائر ) لخليل بن كيكلدي العلائي ( ت761ه )*
*8-         * *رسالة في بيان الكبائر والصغائر ) لعبد الرحمن بن عمر بن رسلان البلقيني ( ت824ه )* 
*9-         * *( الشمس المميزة في معرفة الكبيرة وتمييزها عن الصغيرة ) للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ( ت852ه )*
*10-  * *( ارشاد الحائر الى علم الكبائر ) ليوسف عبد الهادي ( 909ه )*
*11-  * *الجواهر في عقوبة اهل الكبائر ) لزين الدين المليباري ( ت928 ه )*
*12-  * *منظومة الكبائر ) لابي النجا موسى بن احمد الحجاوي ( ت968 ه )*
*13-  * *رسالة الصغائر والكبائر ) لابن نجيم الحنفي ( ت 970ه )*
*14-  * *( الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر ) لابن حجر الهيتمي ( ت974ه* 

*وغيرها من الكتب والمختصرات والشروح والمنظومات في الكبائر ذكرها المحقق حفظه الله* 

*مختصر الفرق بين الكبيرة والصغيرة :*
*-       * *الكلام في الفرق بين الصغيرة والكبيرة متشعب وبحر متلاطم وهو محل اختلاف وجهات نظر العلماء قديما وحديثا وصنف في ذلك جمع منهم .*
*-       * *جاءت النصوص في الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة والآثار السلفية في التفريق بين ( الكبيرة ) و ( الصغيرة ) م*
*-       * *وردت احاديث صحيحة كثيرة منها* *:* * ( الصلوات الخمس والجمعة الى الجمعة ورمضان الى رمضان مكفرات ما بينهما اذا اجتنبت الكبائر)* 
*وغيرها من الاحاديث* 
*قال البيهقي رحمه الله في ( السنن الكبرى ) ( 10 /187) :*
*(0 ففي هذه الاخبار وما جانسها من التغليظ في الكبائر عن الضغائر ما يؤكد من فرق بينهما )*
*-       * *ذهب بعض العلماء الى كراهية تسمية معصية الله صغيرة نظرا الى عظمة الله تعالى جلا وعلا وشده عقابه وبناء عليه قرروا ان جميع الذنوب كبائر وتسمية بعضها صغائر هو باضافتها الى ما هو اكبر منها* 
*-       * *قال الزركشي رحمه الله  في البحر المحيط (4/276) :( والظاهر ان الخلاف لفظي فان رتبة الكبائر تتفاوت قطعا )*
*-       * *وقال رحمه الله ( اذا قلنا بالمشهور فاختلفوا في الكبيرة هل تعرف بالحد او بالعد ؟ على وجهين وبالأول قال الجمهور واختلفوا على اوجه : 1- قيل المعصية الموجبة للحد وقيل ما لحق صاحبها وعيد شديد وقيل : ما تؤذن بقلة اكتراث مرتكبها بالدين ورقة الديانة قاله امام الحرمين في ( الارشاد ) وقيل ما نص الكتاب على تحريمه او اوجب في جنسه حد والقائلون بالعد اختلفوا في انها هل تنحصر ؟فقيل : تنحصر واختلفوا : فقيل : معينة .*
*-       * *قال الواحدي في ( البسيط ) الصحيح انه ليس للكبائر حد يعرفه العباد وتتميز به عن الصغائر تمييز اشارة ولو عرف ذلك لكانت الصغائر مباحة ولكن الله تعالى اخفى ذلك على العباد ليجتهد كل واحد في اجتناب ما نهي عنه رجاء ان يكون مجتنبا للكبائر ) اه* 
*-       * *قال محققه حفظه الله :*
*معرفة الكبيرة بالحد اقعد وبالاثر على وجه ياتي اضبط قال الرافعي عن التفريق بالقول بان الكبيرة ما يلحق صاحبها الوعيد الشديد بنص كتاب او سنة .*
*-       * *قال الشيخ صالح المقبلي في ( الارواح النوافخ ) :* 
*(( وقد صنف ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله كتابا سماه ( الزواجر ) فجاء بما لايشهد له كتاب ولا سنة ولا قلد فيه احد حتى يكون كعلومه الاخر ولا ينبغي ان يذكر مثل ذلك الا ايقاضا ...)* 

*-       * *قال النووي رحمه الله في شرح صحيح مسلم ( 2/112) :*
*(( وقد اختلف العلماء في حد الكبيرة وتمييزها من الصغيرة فجاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : كل شئ نهى الله عنه فهو كبيرة وبهذا قال ابو اسحاق الاسفراييني الفقيه الشافعي الامام في علم الاصول والفقه وغيره وحكى القاضي عياض رحمه الله هذا المذهب عن المحققين واحتج القائلون بهذا ان كل نهي بالنسبة الى جلال الله تعالى كبيرة وذهب الجماهير من السلف والخلف من جميع الطوائف الى انقسام المعاصي الى صغائر وكبائر وهو مروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وقد تظاهر على ذلك دلائل من الكتاب والسنة واستعمال سلف الامة وخلفها قال الامام ابو حامد الغزالي في كتابه ( البسيط في المذهب ) : انكار الفرق بين الصغيرة والكبيرة لا يليق بالفقه وقد فهما من مدراك الشرع ...) ا ه*

*-       * *مقدمة المحقق – حفظه الله - للطبعة الأولى :* 
*(( فهذا كتاب نافع مفيد في بابه فهو عضد الخطيب والواعظ وسلوة الحائر والجازع وترقيق لقلب القاسي وتزهيد عن فضول حطام الدنيا وزجر عن المعاصي والمهلكات الفواقر . وهو فضلا عن ذلك – اثر من آثار إمام من ائمة الحديث بل  قال السبكي رحمه الله في ( طبقات الشافعية الكبرى ) (9/101) :( شيخ الجرح والتعديل ورجل الرجال وقال صاحب كتاب ( الذهبي ومنهجه في كتابه تاريخ الاسلام ) ( ص : 150 ) : ( وقد جرى فيه على طريقة كتاب الترغيب والترهيب ) ,* 
*فتساهل في ايراد الاحاديث غير الصحيحة الى جانب الاحاديث الصحيحة باعتبار ان ذلك لا يحلل حراما ولا يحرم حلالا ويصح ان يوضع مع كتب الرقائق او الفقه ايضا )* 

*-       * *ولا يلحظ القارئ في كتاب الكبائر ) المتداول المطبوع منهج الذهبي المذكور بل يلمس فيه ( نفس فقيه صوفي واعظ يجمع الاقوال والاثار كحاطب ليل ) مقدمة محي الدين مستو ( للكبائر ) ( ص :13)*
*-       * *ولهذا شكك بعضهم في صحة نسبته للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى* 
*-       * *وكتاب الذهبي رحمه الله هذا لم يطبع اصله الا حديثا بتحقيق الاستاذ محي الدين مستو وقد بين ( ص : 14) ان كتاب الكبائر ) المخطوط ربما وقع في ايد احد الفقهاء والوعاظ فاخذ كثيرا من الايات القرانية والاحاديث النبوية  التي استشهد بها الحافظ الذهبي على تحريم كل كبيرة .... وحذف كثيرا من عزوه للاحاديث وتعليقاته القيمة ... واضاف الى ذلك احاديث ضعيفة وحكايات ومنامات واشعارا وعظية .*
*-       * *على الرغم من هذه الحسنة التي قام بها الاستاذ محي الدين مستو في الاعتناء بنشر اصل كتاب ( الكبائر ) الذي صنفه الذهبي خاليا من الاحاديث الموضوعة والقصص والحكايات التي تعارض مقاصد الشريعة احيانا الا ان كتابه لم يخل من نقص ..*
*-       * *مما يؤكد على ما ذكره المحقق محي الدين مستو اصل ( الكبائر ) الصحيح عدا من منهج الذهبي رحمه الله في التنبيه على الخطأ والضعيف والموضوع . وهو القائل رحمه الله فيسير اعلام النبلاء (2/601)  : ( فيا ليتهم يقتصرون على رواية الغريب والضعيف بل يروون – والله – الموضوعات والاباطيل والمستحيل في الاصول والفروع والملاحم والزهد نسأل الله العافية  فمن روى ذلك مع علمه ببطلانه وغر المؤمنين فهذا ظالم لنفسه جان على السنن والآثار يستتاب من ذلك فان اناب واقصر والا فهو فاسق كفى به اثما ان يحدث بكل ما سمع وان هو لم يعلم فلتورع وليستعن بمن يعينه على تنقية مروياته نسأل الله العافية فقد عم البلاء وشملت الغفلة ودخل الدخل على المحدثين الذين يركن اليهم المسلمون فلا عتنبى على الفقهاء واهل الكلام ))* 

*-       * *وتلخيص ما سبق وما تقدم :*
*-       * *إن كتاب ( الكبائر ) المتداول المطبوع ملئ بالاحاديث الضعيفة والقصص المصنوعة والذهبي برئ منه .*
*-       * *ان للذهبي رحمه الله كتاب ( الكبائر ) ولم يطبع اصله الصحيح الا حديثا وبتحقيق الاستاذ محي الدين مستو* 
*-       * *وهناك بعض النقص والتصحيفات والتحريفات وبعض السقط  وقعت في طبعة الاستاذ محي الدين مستو  انظر مقدمة الشيخ مشهور ( ص :74- 80)* 
*والله اعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم محمد خير رمضان يوسف حفظه الله وعفا الله عنه :*


*في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد في ( الزهد ) ( ص :10) والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) (8/316/7646) وابن عدي في الكامل (6/127) والبيهقي في الشعب (7/427/10845) والخطيب في ( التاريخ ) (7/186) من طرق عن محمد بن مسلم عن ابراهيم بن ميسرة عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صلاح أول هذه الأمة بالزهد واليقين ويهلك آخرها بالبخل والأمل ) .*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *سقط من ( الزهد ) قوله : ( عن أبيه )* 
*-       * *( إسناد حسن لغيره على الأقل , لأن محمد بن مسلم وهو الطائفي – فيه كلام من قبل حفظه وروى له مسلم متابعة على التحقيق وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) فيه : (( صدوق يخطئ من حفظه ))* 
*-       * *وقد أمنا خطأه بمتابعة ابن لهيعة* 
*-       * *ورواه ابن لهيعة عن عمرو بن شعيب به ولفظه (( نجا اول هذه الأمة ....) الحديث* 
*أخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا في (( قصر الأمل ) (36/20) و ( اليقين ) (17/3) ومن طريقه : الأصبهاني في ( الترغيب ) (1/98/164) وكذا الديلمي في ( مسند الفردوس ) (3/104) – من طريق مروان بن محمد – والبيهقي (10844) من طريق المعافى – عن ابن لهيعة به .*
*-       * *وابن لهيعة ثقة ولكن قد عرض له سوء الحفظ فحديثه حسن على الأقل بما قبله . وقد أشار الى ذلك الحافظ رحمه الله بسكوته عنه في ( الفتح ) (11/237) وسبقه الى ذلك الحافظ المنذري بتصديره إياه بقوله (4/131/14) : (( وعن عبد الله بن عمرو ...) وقوله في تخريجه : (( رواه الطبراني وفي إسناده احتمال للتحسين ورواه ابن ابي الدنيا والأصبهاني كلاهما من طريق ابن لهيعة عن ...)*
*-       * *وكذا عزاه لابن ابي الدنيا : الحافظ العراقي في ( المغني عن حمل الأسفار ) (4/454) وسكت عنه .*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله* 
*(( ومن حداثة المشتغلين بالتعليق على الأحاديث وتخريجها : قول المعلق * على هذه الطريق في ( قصر الأمل ) :* 
* (( الحديث مرسل كما يلاحظ قال الحافظ العراقي ...))!!*

*قلت : ومن اوهام المحقق لكتاب الحافظ ابن ابي الدنيا رحمه الله ( قصر الأمل ) :* 
*في الحديث الذي اخرجه الإمام احمد (3/18) : ثنا عبد الملك بن عمرو : ثنا علي بن علي عن أبي المتوكل عن أبي سعيد الخدري : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غرز بين يديه عودا ثم غرز إلى جنبه آخر ثم غرز الثالث فأبعده ثم قال : ( هل تدرون ما هذا ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ! قال هذا الإنسان وهذا أجله وهذا أمله يتعاطى الأمل يختلجه الأجل دون ذلك )* 

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *تابعه حرمي بن عمارة عن علي بن علي الرفاعي به* 
*-       * *أخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا في ( قصر الأمل ) (31/11)*
*-       * *واخرجه ابو نعيم عنه رواه الرامهرمزي في ( الأمثال ) (170/74)*
*-       * *وابو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل عند البيهقي ( الزهد) (190/457*
*-       * *( اسناد حسن رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير علي بن علي الرفاعي وفيه كلام يسير لا ينزل به حديثه عن مرتبة الحسن* 
*-       * *قال الحافظ العراقي في (( تخريج الإحياء ) (4/453) :*
*(( أخرجه أحمد وابن ابي الدنيا في ( قصر الأمل ) والرامهرمزي في ( الأمثال ) وإسناده حسن , وراه ابن المبارك في ( الزهد ) وابن ابي الدنيا ايضا من رواية أبي المتوكل مرسلا )* 
*-       * *وقال تلميذه الهيثمي في ( المجمع ) (10/255) :* 
*(( رواه احمد ورجاله رجال ( الصحيح ) غير علي بن علي الرفاعي وهو ثقة ))* 
*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله : والمرسل الذي اشار اليه الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله اخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا وابن المبارك ووكيع في ( الزهد )  وهو مرسل صحيح أيضا ولا يعل به الموصول لانه من رواية جماعة من الثقات وعهم زياده علم فهي مقبولة اتفاقا .*

*-       * *قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*(( ومن الحداثة قول المعلق ** على ( قصر الأمل ):*
*  (( لم أره بهذا اللفظ لكن عند البخاري من رواية أنس .....))!*


*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*-       * *نبذة مختصرة لكتاب ( قصر الأمل ) للحافظ ابن ابي الدنيا للمحقق* 
*-قال محققه عفا الله عنه وغفر له :*

* (( فهذا كتاب آخر من كتب الحافظ ابن أبي الدنيا الذي وفقني الله لتحقيقه بعد كتابه (( الرقة والبكاء ) وهو كتاب نفيس نادر في موضوعه لا أعرف من خصه بتصنيف غيره على الرغم من اهميته وخطورة أمره !*
*وكدأبه – رحمه الله – في بقية كتبه فإنه يورد الأحاديث النبوية الواردة في الموضوع ثم أقوال الصحابة والتابعين ومن تبعهم في ذلك إلى عصره الثالث الهجري بسنده المتصل دائما ..*
*وفي ثلاثة أجزاء لطيفة من كتابه هذا يحشد شواهد مما ذكر في بيان قصر الأمل والمبادرة بالعمل ثم ذم التسويف وأخيرا البناء وما ذموا منه .*
*-       * *وقد رأيت ان الامام الغزالي رحمه الله قد أخذ ( روح ) هذا الكتاب ومعظم شواهده ووزعها على ثلاثة موضوعات اساسية في كتابه ( إحياء علوم الدين ) وهي : ( ذم الدنيا ) و ( الزهد والفقر ) و ( ذكر الموت وما بعده ) . والاخير  هو الكتاب العاشر من ربع المنجيات الذي اختتم به كتاب الإحياء والباب الثاني منه هو ( في طول الأمل وفضيلة قصر المل وسبب طوله وكيفية معالجته ) الذي اقتصر فيه على الاستشهاد بما ورد في كتاب ( قصر الأمل ) نظرا لاستيفائه الموضوع  من جميع جوانبه المتعددة* 
*-       * *(( بيان السبب في طول الامل وعلاجه ) :*
*واذا كان الإمام الغزالي رحمه الله قد وضع علاجا ل ( طول الأمل ) وعلاجه هذا يضئ حجة ويعطي بلسما فانما كان استلهامه فيه من كتاب ابن ابي الدنيا هذا احاديث وآثارا مضيفا اليه جوانب ثقافته الإسلامية العميقة ..يغور في أعماق النفس البشرية التي تتنازعها الآهواء من كل جانب وتبحث عما تهد ا فيه وتسكن اليه ..فتجد الجواب مصوغا في قالب علمي محكم عند ( حجة الإسلام ) .. الذي بين أن طول الأمل له سببان : أحدهما ( الجهل ) والآخر ( حب الدنيا )* 
*أما عن حب الدنيا : فهو  انه اذا انس بها وبشهواتها ولذاتها وعلائقها ثقل على قلبه مفارقتها فامتنع قلبه من الفكر في الموت الذي هو سبب مفارقتها وكل من كره شيئا دفعه عن نفسه . والانسان مشغوف بالأماني الباطلة فيمني نفسه ابدا بما يوافق مراده وانما يوافق مراده البقاء في الدنيا فيصير قلبه عاكفا على هذا الفكر موقوفا عليه فيلهو عن ذكر لموت فلا يقدر قربه فان خطر له في بعض الاحوال امر الموت والحاجة الى الاستعداد له سوف ووعد نفسه وقال : الايام بين يديك الى ان تكبر ثم تتوب .. واصل هذه الاماني كلها حب الدنيا والانس بها ...*
*وأما الجهل : فهو ان الانسان قد يعول على شبابه فيستبعد قرب الموت مع الشباب وليس يتفكر المسكين ان مشايخ بلده لو عدوا لكانوا اقل من عشر رجال البلد وانا قلوا لان الموت في الشباب اكثر وقد يستبعد الموت لصحته ويستبعد الموت فجأة ولا يدري ان ذلك غير بعيد ولو تفكر قليلا وعلم ان الموت ليس له وقت مخصوص من شباب وشيب وكهولة ومن صيف وشتاء وخريف وربيع ومن ليل ونهار لعظم استشعاره واشتغل بالاستعداد له ولكن الجهل بهذه الامور وحب الدنيا دعوه الى طول الامل والى الغفلة عن تقدير الموت القريب ..*
*واذا عرفت ان سبب طول الامل هو الجهل وحب الدنيا فعلاجه دفع سببه ..واما الجهل فيدفع بالفكر الصافي من القلب الحاضر وبسماع الحكمة البالغة من القلوب الطاهرة .*
*واما حب الدنيا فالعلاج في اخراجه من القلب شديد وهو الداء العضال الذي اعيا الاولين والآخرين وعلاجه ولا علاج له الا الإيمان باليوم الآخر وبما فيه من عظيم العقاب وجزيل الثواب  ومهما حصل له اليقين بذلك ارتحل عن قلبه حب الدنيا* 
*-       * *والناس في طول الامل وقصره مراتب : فمنهم من يامل البقاء ويشتهي ذلك ابدا قال الله تعالى { يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة } ومنهم من يأمل البقاء الى الهرم وهو اقصى  العمر الذي  شاهده ورآه ..*

*قلت : والمعلق على كتاب (قصر الأمل ) الشيخ الفاضل / محمد خير رمضان يوسف عفا الله عنه وغفر له .*

*والله أعلم .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-       * *وهم الشيخ أحمد البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله :*

*-       * *وهم الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :*



*في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في ( البحر الزخار ) ( 1/370/248) من طريق ابي داود الطيالسي وهذا في مسنده ( 6/23) : ثنا حماد بن يزيد – بصري روى عنه جماعة – ثنا معاوية بن قرة عن كهمس الهلالي قال : سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( خير الناس قرني الذي أنا منهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم ينشأ أقوام يفشو فيهم السمن يشهدون يستشهدون ولهم لغط في أسواقهم )* 

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وسقط من ( البحر الزخار ) وكذا من ( كشف الأستار )  الزيادة في الحديث ( ثم الذين يلونهم ) واستدركتها من ( المسند ) وهي عنده بلفظ (( ثم الثاني ثم الثالث ) .*
*-       * *( إسناده جيد ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير حماد بن يزيد البصري وقد وثقه ابن حبان وروى عنه جماعة كما تقدم في اسناد البزار وقد مضى تسمية من روى عنه ونقلنا قول البزار عنه : (( لا بأس به ))* 
*-       * *قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 10/19) :*
*(( رواه البزار – واللفظ له – وله عند الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) : ( خير قرن ) القرن الذي انا فيه ثم الثاني ثم الثالث ثم الرابع لا يعبأ الله بهم شيئاً))*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-       * *وهو عند ابن ماجه طرف منه ورجال البزار ثقات وفي رجال الطبراني اسحاق بن ابراهيم صاحب الباب (!) ولم اعرفه وبقيه رجاله ثقات )*
*-       * *وهو في ( الأوسط ) ( 4/255/3449) من طريق الفيض بن وثيق الثقفي : قال حدثنا اسحاق بن ابراهيم صاحب الباز (!) قال : حدثنا الأعمش بن زيد ابن وهب عن عمر بن الخطاب مرفوعا وقال : (( لا يوى عن الأعمش إلا من هذا الوجه ))* 
*وهو (( ضعيف لجهالة إسحاق هذا وابن الوثيق قد ضعف كما في (( الميزان ) و (( لسانه ))* 
*ثم إن قوله (( خير قرن ...)) منكر لآن المحفوظ في الاحاديث الصحيحة (( خير الناس )) في الصحيحين وغيرهما وقد مضى تخريجه برقم ( 699و 700 )* 

*قال الألباني عفا الله عنه ورفع درجته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء :*
*-       * *( تنبيه ) : تحرف اسم والد ( حماد بن يزيد ) في ( مسند الطيالسي ) إلى ( زيد ) ! ولم يتنبه له مرتبه الشيخ أحمد البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله في ( منحة المعبود ) في موضعين منه ( 2/71/199) !!*

*-       * *( تنبيه ) : سقط من ( إسناد ) ( الكشف ) اسم ( أبي داود ) الراوي عن ( حماد بن يزيد ) ولم يتنبه له محققه الشيخ الأعظمي رحمه الله .*


*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :*
* ( ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ أبي داود الطيالسي رحمه الله  و( مسنده ) )* 
*من مقدمة المحقق الدكتور محمد بن عبد المحسن التركي حفظه الله* 


*قال محققه عفا الله عنه وغفر له :*
*-       * *فلقد امتن الله على المؤمنين بنعمة هي افضل النعم ان ارسل اليهم رسولا من انفسهم يتلو عليه آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمهم ما لم يكونوا يعلمون , فانجز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المهمة على اكمل وجه جلي للامة الكتاب وابان لها احكام الاسلام وانار لها الطريق وهداها لاقوم سبيل كل ذلك بسنته الكريمة قولا وفعلا وتقريرا فكان الكتاب والسنة اساسي الدين ومصدري تشريعه واحكامه لاغنى لاحدهما من الآخر ولا غنى للامة عنهما لتحظى بالفوز والنجاة وتعصم من الضلال والخسران وقد اخرج الحاكم (1/93) من حديث ابن عباس وأبي هريرة واصله في صحيح مسلم* *:**( تركت فيكم ما إن اعتصمتم به فلن تضلوا ابدا كتاب الله وسنة نبيه )*
*-       * *وقد تلقى الصحابة هذين المصدرين بالعناية والفهم والتطبيق ونقلوهما بامانة وعناية الى من بعدهم ثم التابعون كذلك وهكذا فعل كل جيل ليسلم الدين وتقوم الحجة وتدوم الى يوم القيامة  فالقرآن وصل الينا بالنقل المتواتر جيلا الى جيل فلم يحدث له بحمد الله ما حدث للكتب السابقة .*
*-       * *واما السنة فكانت منتشرة بين آحاد الصحابة متفرقة فيهم يتفاوتون قلة وكثرة في حفظها حسب حضورهم من رسول الله صلى الله وملازمتهم له يتفقون على احاديث وينفرد آحادهم باحاديث وكذا الشأن في نقل التابعين .*
*-       * *ولقد قيض الله رجالا صنعوا الأعاجيب لخدمة السنة والعناية بها وحفظها ووهبوها حياتهم كلها واموالهم جميعا رضية بها نفوسهم طيبة بها ايديهم مسارعة اليها اقدامهم كأنما خلقوا لهذا الشأن وحده* 
*-       * *روى مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه( ص : 13): عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال : إنما كنا نحفظ الحديث والحديث يحفظ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأما إذ ركبتم كل صعب وذلول فهيهات )*
*-       * *فأمكن من خلاله معرفة صحيح حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ضعيفه واصيله من دخيله وما كان الإسناد وحده كافيا لذلك لولا ما قدمه له أولئك الأئمة من خدمات عظيمة وعلوم جليلة اقتضت منهم معرفة كل الرواة بتتبع اخبارهم والاحاطة بدقائق حياتهم وسبر كل مروياتهم ثم الحكم على كل واحد بما يناسبه من حيث العدالة والضبط والسماع  وعدمه .*
*-       * *وكان مما قدمه اولئك الأئمة لسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان الفوا كتبا اودعوها مروياتهم من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأسانيد التى وصلتهم من طريقها لتصبح هذه المصنفات خزائن سنة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وليتتابع اهل العلم في كل عصر على خدمة هذه المصنفات والعناية بها حتى وصلت إلينا بصورة بهية مصانة محفوظة* 
*-       * *وإن من نفائس كتب السنة النبوية وأصولها المهمة مسند الإمام أبي داود سليمان بن داود الطيالسي المتوفي سنة (204 ه ) رحمه الله فأختصصته بالعناية ورغبت أن ادلى بدلوي في خدمته خدمة تليق به وبمصنفه وكان مما دفعني الى ذلك :*
*1-         * *إمامة مؤلفه ومانته وحفظه وإتقانه وتواطؤ كلام الأئمة على توثيقه* 
*2-         * *كون هذا الكتاب من أقدم كتب السنة بعامة وأقدم كتب المسانيد بخاصة* 
*3-         * *علو إسناد هذا الإمام وتقدم زمانه فهو من اتباع التابعين* 
*4-         * *حاجة الكتاب الى الإخراج العلمي حيث ان طبعته الوحيدة المتداولة كثيرة السقط والخرم والغلط والتصحيف والتحريف ويظهر ذلك لكل من تأملها من ذوي الاختصاص وقارنها بهذه الطبعة .*

*اولأ : اسم المصنف ونسبته وكنيته :*
*-       * *هو سليمان بن داود بن الجارود ولم أجد من زاد على هذا* 
*-       * *يكنى أبا داود زهز بها أشهر ويشاركه هذه الكنية من طبقته أبو داود الحفري ويشترك معه في كثير من شيوخه واذا ابو داود ضمن اسانيد كتب الحديث وكان في طبقة الطيالسي فالذي ظهر لى انهم يعنون بالطيالسي .*
*-       * *فالطيالسي وصاحب الطيالسة : نسبة الى الطيالسة وهي التي تكون فوق العمامة .*
*-       * *يشاركه في هذه النسبة عصريه ابو الوليد الطيالسى هشام بن عبد الملك غير ان المصنف اشهر منه* 
*-       * *ويقال له : الزبيري والاسدي والقرشي لان ولاءه لآل الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه والزبير من بنى اسد من قريش* 
*-       * *والفارسي : لان اصله فارسي والبصري : نسبة الى بلده البصرة .*
*-       * *ولادته : 133 ه* 
*أبرز شيوخه :*
*-       * *شعبة بن الحجاج بن الورد ابو بسطام العتكي شيخ الاسلام*
*-       * *حماد بن سلمة بن دينار ابو سلمة البصري الخرقي* 
*-       * *الوضاح بن عبدالله ابوعوانة* 
*-       * *وغيرهم*

*مكانته العلمية :*
*-       * *قال عمرو بن على الفلاس : ما رأيت في المحدثين احفظ من ابي داود* 
*-       * *قال ابن المديني : ما رأيت احفظ من ابي داود*
*-       * *قال وكيع : ما بقى احد احفظ لحديث طويل من ابي داود* 
*-       * *قال بندار : ما بكيت على احد من المحدثين ما بكيت على ابي داود* 
*-       * *قال ابن مهدي : ابو داود اصدق الناس وقدمه ابن معين في شعبة على ابن مهدي* 
*-       * *قال النسائي : ثقة من اصدق الناس لهجة* 
*-       * *قال الخطيب : كان حافظا مكثرا ثقة ثبتا* 
*-       * *وغيرهم* 

*اجتناب البخاري لحديثه :*
*-       * *اما عند اخراج البخاري لحديثه فليس جرحا من البخاري له ولا انه اقل من شرط الصحيح بل السبب في ذلك ما قاله الذهبي في السير ( 9/383) : ان البخاري سمع عدة من اقران ابى داود فما احتاج اليه كابن الجعد وابي الوليد الطيالسي وغيرهما ممن تأخرت وفاتهم فأدركهم البخاري وسمع منهم* 
*-       * *الطيالسى رحمه الله لم يكن مكثرا من اقوال الجرح والتعديل*
*-       * *انه لم يقتصر على اقوال الجرح والتعديل بل تكلم فيما يتعلق باتصال الاسانيد وانقطاعها* 
*-       * *انه ممن يعتمد في قول الجرح والتعديل ولذلك نقلوا اقواله كما سبق واثبتوها في تراجم الرجال وايدوها* 
*-       * *ذكره الحافظ الذهبي في كتابه ( ذكر ممن يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل ) وكذا ذكره السخاوي في كتابه ( المتكلمون في الرجال ) * 
*-       * *مذهبه معتدل في الجرح والتعديل وذلك من خلال موافقته الجمهور له فيما سبق من اقواله رحمه الله .*
*-       * *انه لم يخرج عن عبارات ائمة الجرح والتعديل في التوثيق او التجريح* 
*-       * *انه ذو معتقد سليم عرى من البدع وإلا لما حدثه زائدة بن قدامة الذي لا يحدث قدريا ولا صاحب بدعة .*
*-       * *عنايته بالسنة وحرصه على سلامتها وكان هو وابن مهدي زميلين في الطلب صغار والذب عن السنة كبارا* 
*-       * *سعة مروياته وعلو علمه ومعارفه* 

*ابرز تلاميذه :*
*-       * *يونس بن حبيب وهو راوي المسند عن ابي داود ويعرفه المترجمون له : بصاحب الطيالسي او راوي مسند الطيالسي او صاحبه .*
*-       * *احمد بن محمد بن حنبل إمام اهل السنة ذو الفضائل المشهورة توفي رحمه الله (241 ه ) وكفى بابي داود شرفا وعلوا ان يكون الامام احمد احد تلاميذه* 
*-       * *محمد بن بشار ( بندار ) لقب به لانه كان بندار الحديث في عصره ببلده والبندار : الحافظ امام حافظ مشهور لم يرحل برا بإمه فلما ماتت رحل توفي (252 ه )* 
*-       * *محمد بن غيلان العدوي وغيرهم* 

*وفاته رحمه الله :*
*-       * *توفي رحمه الله ( 204 ه ) وهو ابن احدى وسبعين عاما .*

*قال محققه رحمه الله :*
*تمهيد عن المسانيد :*
*-       * *يطلق المسند في الاصطلاح على معان منها* 
*1-         * *ما اتصل سنده مرفوعا الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*2-         * *الكتاب الذي جمعت فيه احاديث كل صحابي على حدة  والمراد هنا التعريف الثاني من غير نظر الى موضوعات الاحاديث وابوابها وهذه المسانيد لا تلتزم طريقة واحدة في ترتيب مسانيد الصحابة* 
*3-         * *ذكر ابن الصلاح في ( مقدمة ابن الصلاح ) ( ص : 34) والسخاوي في فتح المغيث ( 1/87) ان كتب المسانيد اقل رتبة من كتب السنن لان اصحاب السنن ينتقون اصح ما في الباب في نظرهم وتعقب ذلك البقاعي رحمه الله .*
*4-         * *والكتب المؤلفة في المسانيد كثيرة جدا فقد اورد الكتاني في رسالته اكثر من ثمانين مسندا* 
*5-         * *اختلف اهل العلم في اول من صنف المسند وهي دائرة بين ستة من الحفاظ احدهم الطيالسى وهو اقدمهم وفاة ولكونه ليس من تصنيفه وانما هو جمع بعض الخراسانيين لما رواه يونس بن حبيب عنه فقد استبعد بعض اهل العلم هذه المسألة  انظر توضيح الافكار ( 1/229)* 
*6-         * *وتبرز قيمة الكتاب واهميته كمصدر من مصادر السنة النبوية واصل من اصولها بمعرفة مكانة مؤلفه واعتماد الائمة على الكتاب وخدمتهم له* 
*7-         * *ووما استخرج زوائده على الكتب الستة منهم البوصيري رحمه الله في كتابه ( إتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة ) للحافظ البوصيري المتوفى ( 840 ه )*
*8-         * *وقد استخرج الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني الزوائد على الكتب الستة ومسند احمد ومسانيد الطيالسي والحميدي وابن ابي عمر ومسدد واحمد بن منيع وابي بكر بن ابي شيبة وعبد بن حميد والحارث بن ابي اسامة ومسند ابي يعلى  في كتابه النافع ( المطالب العالية  بزوائد المسانيد الثمانية ) للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني المتوفى سنة ( 852 ه )* 
*-       *

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الشيخ المحدث وصي الله عباس حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام احمد في ( المسند ) ( 4/84) وفي 

الفضائل (2/863) قال : ثنا يزيد بن هارون قال : أنا ابن أبي ذئب 

عن الحارث بن عبد الرحمن عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم عن أبيه 

قال : ( يطلع عليكم أهل اليمن كأنهم السحاب هم خيار من  الأرض

فقال رجل من الأنصار : ولا نحن يا رسول الله ؟ ! فسكت قال : ولا 

نحن يا رسول الله ؟! فسكت , قال : ولا نحن يا رسول الله ؟ ! فقال 

الثالثة كلمة ضعيفة : إلا أنتم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        بهذا الإسناد أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في ( المصنف ) ( 12/184)

-        واخرجه أبو يعلى (13/398/7401) والبزار ( 3/317/2838)  - معلقا – والطبراني (2/134/1549) والبيهقي  في دلائل النبوة ( 5/353) من طرق عن يزيد بن هارون به 

-        وقد توبع يزيد فقال الطيالسي  وفي ( مسنده ) (2/127/945) : حدثنا شعبة عن ابن أبي ذئب عن خاله الحارث بن عبد الرحمن به 

-        ومن طريق الطيالسي : أخرجه البزار (2837) وكذا البخاري في ( التاريخ ) * ( 1/2/272/ 2434)

-        وتابعه الحارث بن يزيد الحضرمي عن الحارث ( خال ) ابن أبي ذئب : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع رأسه إلى السماء فقال : ( أتاكم اهل اليمن كقطع الليل المظلم – وفي رواية : كقطع السحاب ...) 

أخرجه الطبراني وأحمد ( 4/82) – والرواية الأخرى له – كلاهما من طريق ابن لهيعة عنه إلا أن أحمد قال : عن الحارث بن يزيد عن الحارث بن أبي ذباب – إن شا الله – عن محمد بن جبير ..

-        قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        (( هكذا وقع في ( المسند ) : ( ... ابن أبي ذباب ) وكذا هو في (( أطراف المسند )) ( 2/186) لابن حجر وفي الطبراني : ( ... ابن أبي ذئب ) والزيادة ظنا مني 

-        واني لم أجد من ذكر ( ابن أبي ذباب ) في الرواة عن ( محمد بن جبير بن مطعم ) او في شيوخ ( الحارث بن يزيد الحضرمي ) وهو الحارث بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي ذباب الدوسي وهو صدوق يهم ومن رجال مسلم كما في ( التقريب ) فالله أعلم !

-        والامر يحتاج الى مزيد من التحقيق فمن وجد فليدل به .

-        ( تنبيه ) 

(( ذكرت أنفا أن البخاري أخرج الحديث في ( التاريخ ) وقد سبقني إلى العز الى ( البخاري ) الأخ الفاضل ( وصي الله عباس ) في تعليقه على (الفضائل ) * ولكنه أطلق العزو إليه ولم يقيده ب ( التاريخ ) فأوهم أنه في (( الصحيح )) ! ( وهو ليس في الصحيح ) فاقتضى التنبيه . والله أعلم .



قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-        ترجمة مختصرة لكتاب ( الفضائل ) ومؤلفه الإمام أبي عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله ( 241) من مقدمة محققه المحدث وصي الله محمد عباس حفظه الله وغفر الله له .


قال محققه عفا الله عنه وغفر له :
-        وكتاب ( فضائل الصحابة ) تأليف الإمام احمد بن محمد بن حنبل – رحمه الله – وقد وضع الله له القبول بين عباده المؤمنين كيف لا ؟ وهو كتاب يتعلق بفضائل المصطفين الأخيار الذين أختارهم الله لصحبية نبيه – رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه – الذين جاهدوا في الله حق جهاده وصدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه وما بدلوا تبديلا .
-        فمما لا يشك فيه عاقل يؤمن بالله ورسوله ان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هم خير الخلق بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو سيد ولد آدم وأفضلهم كذلك صحابته أفضل أمة وجدت على وجه الأرض 
-        ومن هنا كان لزاما على المتقين من المسلمين معرفة أخبارهم وسيرهم ونشرها بين المسلمين لئلا يجد اعداء الاسلام الى الطعن فيه بوساطة الطعن في نقلته .

-        قال ابو زرعة الرازي رحمه الله :

(( إذا رأيت الرجل ينتقص أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعلم أنه زنديق وذلك أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندنا حق والقرآن حق وإنما أدي إلينا هذا القرآن والسنن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما يريدون أن يجرحوا شهودنا ليبطلوا الكتاب والسنة والجرح بهم أولى وهم زنادقة ) ( الكفاية ) للخطيب ( ص:97)

-        لذا اعتنى العلماء قديما وحديثا بتدوين اسمائهم واخبارهم وومن اسهموا في تخليد مآثر الصحابة نقلة القرىن والحديث الإمام الجليل أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله فقد ألف كتاب فضائل الصحابة الذي جعلت تحقيقه موضوع رسالتي لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه .


تعريف الصحابي :
-        اختلفت أقوال العلماء في تعريف الصحابي : وأولاها بالقبول في نظري هو تعريف ابن حجر رحمه الله فقد قال : 

(( وأصح ما وقفت عليه من ذلك أن الصحابي : من لقي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤمنا ًبه ومات على الإسلام فيدخل فيمن لقي من طالت مجالسته له أو قصرت ومن روى عنه أو لم يرو ومن غزا معه او لم يغز ومن رآه رؤية ولو لم يجالسه ومن لم يره لعارض لعارض كالعمى )  ويخرج بقيد الإيمان من لقيه كافرا ولو أسلم بعد ذلك إذا لم يجتمع به مرة أخرى ولو تخللت ردة في الأصح ) ( الإصابة ) ( 1/7) نخبة الفكر ( ص: 176)
-        أجمع أهل السنة والجماعة على عدالتهم بتعديل الله لهم في الذكر الحكيم حيث ذكرهم في العديد من الآيات 
-        ومن السنة النبوية : 
-        قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تسبوا اصحابي فو الذي نفسي بيده لو ان أحدكم انفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما أدرك مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه ) 
-        وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(( النجوم أمنة للسماء فإذا ذهبت النجوم اتى السماء ما توعد وانا أمنة لأصحابي فإذا ذهبت أتى اصحابي ما يوعدون وأصححابي أمنة لأمتي فإذا ذهب أصحابي أتى أمتي ما يوعدون )) ( صحيح مسلم ) ( 4/961)

-        قال الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله : 
(( والأخبار في هذا المعنى تتسع وكلها مطابقة لما ورد في نص القرآن وجميع ذلك يقتضي طهارة الصحابة والقطع على تعديلهم ونزاهتهم فلا يحتاج احد منهم مع تعديل الله تعالى لها المطلع على بواطنهم الى تعديل احد من الخلق له ...)  ا ه ( الكفاية ) ( ص : 93)

-        قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في :
(( والصحابة كلهم عدول عند اهل السنة والجماعة وقول المعتزلة : ( الصحابة عدول إلا من قاتل عليا )قول باطل مرذول ومردود وأما طوائف الروافض وجهلهم وقلة عقلهم ودعاويهم ان الصحابة  كفروا إلا سبعة عشر صحابيا وسموهم فهو من الهذيان بلا دليل إلا مجرد الرأي الفاسد عن ذهن بارد وهوى متبع وهو أقل من أن يرد والبرهان على خلافه أظهر )  ( الباعث الحثيث ) ( ص 181- 182) 

-        قال محققه عفا الله عنه ( ص :19) :
(( وذكر عالمهم السيد عبدالله البشر قال : روى الكشي بإسناد معتبر عن الباقر ( ع ) انه ارتد الناس إلا ثلاثة نفر : سلمان وأبو ذر والمقداد قال الراوي فقلت : فعمار قال : كان حاض حيضة ثم رجع ( حق اليقين في معرفة أصول الدين ) ( 1/218) 

الكتب المصنفة في الصحابة وفضائلهم ومؤلفوها :
-        كتاب محمد بن سعد 230ه
-        كتاب خلف بن خياط شباب العصفري ت 240 ه
-        كتاب ابي عبدالله البخاري 256 ه
-        كتاب يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي 277 ه 
-        كتاب ابن ابي خيثمة ت 234 ه
-        الطبقات لمسلم بن الحجاج  ت 261 ه
-        كتاب الصحابة لمطين الحضرمي  ت 297 ه
-        الصحابة لابي بكر بن عبد الله بن ابي داود السجستاني ت 316 ه
-        معحجم الصحابة للبغوي ت 317 ه
-        كتاب الصحابة للعقيلي ت 322 ه
-        فضائل الصحابة لخيثمة بن سليمان 343 ه
-        فضائل الخلفاء الاربعة لابي بكر احمد بن اسحاق النيسابوري ت 342 ه
-        اسماء الصحابة لمحمد بن حبان البستي ت 354 ه
-        اسماء الصحابة لابن القطان عبد الله بن عدي ت 360 ه
-        فضائل الصحابة للدارقطني ت 385 ه
-        وغيرهم 

مؤلفات الإمام احمد رحمه الله :
-        ذكر ابن النديم ت (385 ه ) في فهرسته من مؤلفات الإمام : 
1-           كتاب العلل 
2-           كتاب التفسير
3-           كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ
4-           كتاب الزهد
5-           كتاب المسائل
6-           كتاب الفضائل 
7-           كتاب الفرائض
8-           كتاب المناسك
9-           كتاب الإيمان 
10-     كتاب الاشربة
11-     كتاب الرد على الجهمية 
12-     كتاب المسند ويحتوي على نيف واربعين الف حديث كما قال ابن النديم ( مطبوع ) 
13-     التاريخ
14-     حديث شعبة
15-     المقدم والمؤخر في كتاب الله
16-     جوابات القرآن
17-     كتاب السنة 
18-     وغيرها من الكتب


محتوى الكتاب : يحتوي على ثلاثة أنواع من الروايات :
1-           رواية عبد الله بن أحمد عن أبيه 
2-           زيادات عبد الله بن احمد عن مشايخه غير ابيه 
3-           زيادات القطيعي تلميذ عبد الله عن شيوخه غير عبد الله 
النوع الول ظهر لي بعد البحث أن الضعيف فيه قليل واكثرها صحاح 
والنوع الثاني الضعيف فيه اكثر بالنسبة للنوع الأول 
والنوع الثالث أكثرها ضعاف بل قيها موضوعات كثيرة من رواية المتروكين وقد أشار الى هذا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة عندما ذكر كتاب فضائل الصحابة بقوله :( ثم زاد ابن أحمد زيادات وزاد ابو بكر القطيعي زيادات وفي زيادات القطيعي احاديث كثيرة موضوعة فظن ذلك الجاهل ان تلك من رواية احمد ) منهاج السنة ( 4/27)

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ومن طريقه ابو نعيم في ( معرفة الصحابة** ) ( 2/40/2) : حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الوهاب بن نجدة : ثنا أبي : ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن صفوان بن عمرو عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير عن أبيه قال : كان عبد الله بن وزاج قديما له صحبة فحدثنا ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( يوشك ان يؤمر عليهم الرويجل فيجتمع إليه قوم محلقة أقفيتهم بيض قمصهم فإذا أمرهم بشئ حضروا ) ...

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( هذا إسناد شامي جيد )
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (6/212) :
( رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات ) 
وقوله ( وزاج ) هكذا وقع في ( المعرفة ) و ( أسد الغابة ) بالزاي والجيم ! وقيده في ( الإصابة ) براء ثقيلة ثم حاء مهملة .
-        لم يذكره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( المشتبه *) ولا غيره فيما علمت 
-        ولا غيره أن يكون لقبا لوالد ( عبد الله بن حوالة ) 
-        وجاء الحديث من طريق اخرى عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير اتم منه فقال يعقوب بن سفيان في ( المعرفة ) (2/288) وعنه البيهقي في ( دلائل النبوة ) (6/327) : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال : حدثنا يحيى بن حمزة قال : حدثني أبو علقمة نصر بن علقمة يرد الحديث إلى جبير بن نفير قال : عبد الله بن حوالة : كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ....
أخرجه الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) (2/35) والطبراني في ( مسند الشاميين ) ( 3/395/2540) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) (2/3) وابن عساكر في ( تاريخ دمشق ) ( 1/73) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات ! ونصر بن علقمة ) 

قال أبو حاتم رحمه الله :
( نصر بن علقمة لم يدرك جبير بن نفير ) !
وقال في آخر الحديث : إن الواسطة بينه وبين جبير : هو ابنه عبد الرحمن ابن جبير وبذلك اتصل الإسناد وصح إن شا الله تعالى .

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 6/212) :
-        ( رواه الطبراني بإسنادين رجال أحدهما رجال ( الصحيح ) غير نصر بن علقمة , وهو ثقة ) !
-        أما قول الحافظ في ( التقريب ) فيه :
(( مقبول )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-        ومن أوهام الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه في قوله  في ( نصر بن علقمة )( مقبول )  لأنه :
-        وثقه ابن حبان رحمه الله في الثقات ( 7/537)
-        أخرج له ابن حبان رحمه الله في ( صحيحه ) ( 510/2090- الموارد ) لكنه في الطريق اليه ضعف وهو مخرج في الضعيفة ( 5766)
-        وثقه دحيم رحمه الله 
-        روى عنه جمع من الثقات كما ذكر ذلك الحافظ نفسه في ( التهذيب ) 
-        قال الذهبي رحمه الله  في ( الكاشف ) : ( ثقة ) 
-        قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) : ( ثقة ) 
-        والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-        ترجمة مختصرة لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني رحمه الله ( 430 ه ) وكتابه ( معرفة الصحابة ) لمحققه الشيخ الفاضل / عادل بن يوسف العزازي 

-        قال الحافظ ابو نعيم رحمه الله :

(( الحمد لله الواحد الأحد الماجد الصمد موقت الآجال ومقدر الأعمال وسامع القوال وعالم الأحوال مثبت الآثار ووراث الأعمار  ورافع الأخيار وواضع الأشرار مادح الأبرار وقاصم الفجار البصير السميع العزيز المنيع الذي من رفع فهو الرفيع ومن وضع فهو الوضيع بين وانار واصطفى واختار اصطفى الرسل والأنبياء على سائر البرية واختار تباعهم على جميع الورى والخليقة فجعل لكل نبي أمة وأصحابا ولكل رسول أنصارا واعوانا رفع بهم المنازل وشرف بهم القبائل فجعل نبينا محمداً سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين وجعل امته سيدة الأمم  والماضيين وفضل اصحابه على جميع تباع المرسلين والنبيين 

-        أما بعد :
-        منهج ابو نعيم الأصبهاني في ( معرفة الصحابة ) :
(( فإن بعض منتحلي الآثار ومتبعي الروايات والأخبار احب الوقوف على معرفة صفوة الصحابة والمشهورين ممن حوت أساميهم واذكارهم ديوان الرواة والمحدثين واسنانهم ووفاتهم تاريخ الحفاظ المتقنين ممن ثبتت له عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رواية او صحت له صحبة وولاية ثم يكون من معرفتهم على بصيرة وفي الاتباع لهم على وثيقة ... فيرغب في معرفة مراتبهم من السابقة والهجرة والمؤازرة من رضي سمتهم واعتقد عقدهم من الانقياد لله تعالى فيما استعبدهم والاستسلام للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما شرع لهم فتركوا المعارضة والمعاندة ولزموا الموافقة والمتابعة عادلين عما يعرض في النفوس من الآراء تاركين لما تميل اليه القلوب من الأهواء فنالوا بذلك المنازل الرفيعة واستفتحوا المناقب الشريفة وسلموا من المعايب والفضيحة ...فاستخرت الله تعالى واستعنت به فأجبته الى ما التمس عليه فألفت هذا الكتاب وبدأت باخبار في مناقبهم ومراتبهم  ثم قدمت ذكر العشرة المشهود لهم بالجنة واتبعتهم بمن وافق اسمه اسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم رتبت اسامي الباقين على ترتيب حروف المعجم واقتصرت من جملتها ما بلغ منهم على حديث او حديثين فأكثر مع ما ينظم اليه من ذكر المولد والسن والوفاة في من لم يقع له حديث فيه له ذكر او روي له خبر ذكرته بعد إلغاء الأوهام والموضوعات مما لاحقيقة له أو لم يشتمل على ذكره مسانيد الأئمة والأثبات ولا دونته تواريخ الحفاظ الذين هم العمدة والأوتاد الذي يشتغل بجمعه وذكره من غرضه المكاثرة للمفاخرة لا التحقيق بذكر الحقائق للإبلاغ والمتابعة ليكون ذلك دليلا على معرفته نسأل الله نفعه والمعونة عليه والتوفيق فيه بلطفه ورأفته .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله 

- وهم الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

- وهم الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله :

- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه احمد في ( المسند ) (6/362) والدولابي 
في ( الأسماء والكنى ) ( 2/134) والطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير 
( 24/255/652 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            24/255/652      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) من طرق عن عبدالله ابن وهب : أخبرني حيوة 
بن شريح قال : حدثني ابو صخر ان يحنس أبا موسى حدثه أن أم 
الدرداء حدثته : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقيها يوما فقال 
فقال : (( من أين جئت يا أم الدرداء ؟ ! )) قالت : من الحمام , 
فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما من امرأة تنزع 
ثيابها في غير بيتها , إلا هتكت ما بينها وبين الله من ستر ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم وفي بعضهم كلام لا يضر وهو مخرج تخريجا في ( آداب الزفاف ) ( ص :140 

قال المنذري رحمه الله (1/90/8) :
- ( رواه أحمد والطبراني في ( الكبير ) بأسانيد رجالهما رجال ( الصحيح ) ) !

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في المجمع ( 1/277) :
- (( ...ورجال أحدهما رجال ( الصحيح ) )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- على أن قولهما : ( بأسانيد ) خطأ 
- والصواب : ( بإسنادين ) لأنه ليس له عندهما إلا إسناد آخر يرويه عبد الله بن لهيعة عن زبان بن فائد عن سهل بن معاذ عن أبيه أنه سمع أم الدرداء تقول : خرجت يوما من الحمام فلقيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( من أين يا أم الدرداء ؟! ) قالت : من الحمام فقال : ( والذي نفسي بيده ! ما من امرأة تضع ثيابها في غير بيت أحد من أمهاتها إلا وهي هاتكة كل ستر بينها وبين الرحمن ) 

أخرجه أحمد (6/361) والطبراني (24/252) 

- تابعه رشدين بن سعد عن زبان بن فائد به 
أخرجه الطبراني ( 646) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد يمكن الاستشهاد به فإن زبان بن فائد ليس شديد الضعف )
قال الذهبي رحمه الله فيه في ( الكاشف ) :
( فاضل خير ضعيف )
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( المغني ) :
( ضعف وقال ابو حاتم : صالح الحديث ) 
قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) :
( ضعيف الحديث مع صلاحه وعبادته )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( وقول الحافظ رحمه الله في آخر ترجمة ( ام الدرداء ) – اسمها خيرة – من ( الإصابة ) بعدما عزاه للطبراني فقط : 
(( وسنده ضعيف جدا )) 
- فهو مردود بقوله في ( التقريب )
- 
- وبالطريق الاولى فهي شاهد قوي له
- 
- يبدو ان الحافظ رحمه الله لم يستحضرها والإ كان اكتفى بها دون الأخرى التي ضعفها جدا هذا هو اللائق بحفظه وعلمه ولكن جل من احاط بكل شئ علما ً!

- ومن أوهام تلميذه الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله والخلط الذي وقع فيه – على خلاف عادته وتحقيقه – فإنه قال متعقبا لقول المنذري المتقدم (ق37/1) : 

- (( فإن كان ذكر ( الأسانيد ) يعود الى الطبراني دون احمد وإلا فهو غير مسلم وقد عزاه نور الدين الهيثمي في كتابه ( مجمع الزوائد ) إليهما لكن لم يذكر ( الأسانيد ) وقال : رجالهما ثقات ) وعزاه شيخنا الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في مصنفه في أسماء الصحابة في ترجمة ( ام الدرداء الكبرى ) الى أبي يعلى والطبراني وذكر أنهما اخرجاه من طريق زبان وسنده ضعيف جدا انتهى ....) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ومما يتعجب صدور هذا منه :

1- انه لم يعد إلى ( مسند أحمد ) و ( معجم الطبراني ) ليتبين له انه لا فرق بين روايته ورواية أحمد !
2- ما نسبه للهيثمي في ( المجمع ) لم أره وهو خلاف ما نقلته آنفا عنه 
3- قوله ( وما أظن ذلك ) مما يؤكد ما ذكرته في ( اولاً) وإلا لعرف انه رواه الطبراني وكذا أحمد من غير طريق زبان بن فائد 

4- ما نسبه لابن حجر انه عزاه لأبي يعلى ليس في النسخة المطبوعة من ( الإصابة ) فإن كان ذلك في بعض النسخ فهو وهم من مؤلفه وإلا فمن أوهام الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله فغن المؤلف لم يذكره في ( المطالب العالية **) المجردة ولا في ( المسندة )
5- من آثار عدم رجوعه الى ( المسند ) و ( الطبراني ) انه أقر شيخه على قوله : ( وسنده ضعيف جدا ) وذلك يستلزم تضعيفه للحديث .
وبنى عليه قوله فيما بعد (37/1) :

- ( ومقتضى الحديث المذكور : انه كان في زمنه عليه الصلاة والسلام بالمدينة حمام والوارد خلافه وانه أخبر بفتح بلاد الشام من ذوات الحمام بعده ودخولهم ....)

- وهو تابع لبعض المتقدمين أقدمهم – فيما علمت – الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله فإنه قال في كتابه ( الموضح ) (1/362) بعد أن ضعف حديث زبان : 

(( مع أن الحديث تبعد صحته لأن المدينة لم يكن بها حمام على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والحمامات إنما كانت في ذلك الوقت ببلاد الشام وبلاد فارس ) !

(( ثم احتج لما قال بما رواه من طريق الافريقي عن عبد الرحمن بن رافع عن عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعا : (( إنها ستفتح لكم أرض الأعاجم وستجدون فيها بيوتا يقال لها : الحمامات ....) الحديث 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وهذا من الغرابة بمكان ان يحتج بمثل هذا الحديث والأفريقي ضعيف وكذا شيخه كما كنت نقلته عن الحافظ في غاية المرام ( 192) ثم بينته في الضعيفة (6819) 

- واغرب منه : تجاهل الشيخ الناجي رحمه الله هذا الضعف وقد أشار اليه الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله (1/88/2) ولم يتعقبه الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله بشئ ! تجاهله بجزمه نسبته الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : ( وأنه أخبر بفتح ....) 

- وكذلك تجاهل الخطيب البغدادي حديث الترجمة المصرحة بصحبة ام الدرداء مع كونه في ( سنن أبي داود ) مما لا يخفى على من دونه حفظا وأوهم أنه ليس له طريق إلا طريق ( زبان ) وجزم بان أم الدرداء هذه لا صحبة لها مع أنه ذكر لها حديثا آخر صرحت فيه بسماعها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال فيه (1/363) : (( هذا حديث متصل الإسناد صالح الرجال )) 

- وقد تعقبه الشيخ المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في تعليقه **عليه بأن فيه شهر بن حوشب وأنه سماها في رواية أحمد ( أسماء بنت يزيد ) : أنها سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ......

- ثم حكى الخلاف في صحبتها عن الحفاظ فمن مثبت ومن ناف ولا أشك في ان الإثبات أصح لحديث الترجمة ولأن الحفاظ أكثرهم عليه وعلى رأسهم علي بن المديني رحمه الله كما في ( الإصابة ) 

- وذكرها في الصحابة ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) (3/116 ) و (3/358) 

- وجزم الذهبي رحمه الله في ( التجريد ) (2/266/3202 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/266/3202      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) 

- وأما ابن الجوزي رحمه الله فقد تعنت وبالغ فأورد الحديث في ( العلل ) (1/341) من رواية احمد فقال : ( واما أبو صخر فاسمه ( حميد بن زياد ) ضعفه يحيى وهذا الحديث باطل لم يكن عندهم حمام في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) !

- وقال الألباني رحمه الله : ( وهذا تعنت ظاهر فإن الرجل مختلف فيه ولا يجوز الاعتماد على قول المضعف إلا بعد الموازنة بينه وبين قول من وثقه وإلا لم يسلم لنا من الحديث إلا القليل ولذلك قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكاشف ) : (( مختلف فيه قال أحمد : ليس به بأس ) 

- ولذلك اورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الرواة المتكلم فيهم بما لا يوجب الرد ) ( 93/97) 

- وقول الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) :
( صدوق يهم ) 
- ثم هو ممن احتج بهم مسلم في ( صحيحه ) فروى له غير ما حديث منها حديث ابي هريرة في اتباع الجنازة والصلاة عليها وهو مخرج في ( احكام الجنائز ) ( ص:89) 
- وصحح له ابن حبان والحاكم رحمهم الله وغيرهم .
- ومثله لا ينزل حديثه عن مرتبة الحسن فكيف وتشهد له الطريق الأخرى كما تقدم ؟ فكيف الطريق الثالث يرويه محمد بن حمير عن اسامة بن سهل عن ابيه انه سمع ام الدرداء تقول : خرجت من الحمام فلقيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ....الحديث 
أخرجه الخطيب في ( الموضح )** ( 1/359) وأعله بقوله ( ص :362) : ( أسامة بن سهل مجهول ) 
ولا ينافيه حديث عائشة رضي الله عنهم الذي تشبث به الشيخ الناجي رحمه الله على ان ابن الجوزي رحمه الله قد تعنت فيه أيضا – وقد أورده من طريق واهية غير طريق السنن ) المعروفة الصحيحة فلذلك فقد اعله وذكره في العلل . ولفظه : دخل نسوة من اهل الشام على عائشة رضي الله عنها ...

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- هذا لا ينافي حديث الترجمة المثبت لوجود الحمام في المدينة زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ غاية ما فيه أن حمص كانت مشهورة بدخول النساء الحمامات بخلاف المدينة فقالت السيدة عائشة ما قالت : وقد صح أن جماعة من الصحابة دخلوا الحمام مثل عبد الله بن عمر وأبي الدرداء وبلوه وعرفوا فائدته فقال ابو هريرة وابن عمر رضي الله عنهم :
نعم البيت الحمام يذهب الدرن ويذكر بالنار ( الضعيفة )
- فإن كان هذا بعد فتح دمشق وحمص فذلك لا ينفي ان يكونوا بدؤوا بإنشائها في المدينة ولو في آخر حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم فالقضية تاريخية وليست فقهية 
- ولقد سقط حديث الترجمة من طبعة الثلاثة المعلقين *** لكتاب ( الترغيب ) دون ان يشيروا أدنى إشارة إلى ذلك وهو مما يدل على أنهم أبعد ما يكونون عن التحقيق الذي زعموه في المقدمة قائلين : ( مستفيدين من النسخ الخطية المشرقية ومعتمدين اسلوب الجمع الضوئي الحديث واضعين نصب أعيننا تحقيق النصوص وسلامتها أولا ...)) !
- وكما قيل : ( اقرأ تفرح جرب تحزن !)
- والله المستعان

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ أبي بشر محمد بن أحمد بن حماد الدولابي رحمه الله ت ( 310 ه ) وكتابه ( الكنى والأسماء ) لمحققه الشيخ ابو قتيبة نظر محمد الفاريابي حفظه الله 
قال محققه حفظه الله :
- فقد كان لعلماء الهند والقائمين على مجلسي : دائرة المعارف العثمانية والنظامية بحيدر آباد الدكن اليد الطولى والفضل الكبير في نشر وتحقيق عدد من كتب التراث في شتى العلوم وفنونه فإن التاريخ الكبير للإمام البخاري رحمه الله ( ت256 ه ) والجرح والتعديل لابن ابي حاتم ( ت 327ه ) والثقات لابن حبان ( ت 354ه ) ومسند ابي عوانة ( ت 316ه ) والمستدرك للحاكم ( ت 405ه ) والسنن الكبرى للبيهقي ( ت 458ه ) وتهذيب التهذيب لابن حجر العسقلاني ( ت852ه ) ولسان الميزان له تعتبر شواهد عدل على الجهود العظيمة التي بذلت لاخراج هذه الكتب وتحقيقها ومن هذه الكتب كتاب الكنى والأسماء للحافظ الدولابي ( ت310 ) والذي طبع لاول مرة (1322 ه ) كما جاء في الاعتذار في آخر الكتاب ولما كانت نسخة الاصل واحدة وكانت فيها البياضات والاغلاط من الناسخين فاصلحناها بمراجعة الكتب حيث قدرنا عليها ثم نرجو اصلاح بقيتها ممن ظفر عليه من الناظرين 
- والمتأمل البصير في نصوص هذا الكتاب يدرك يقينا معاناة المحقق في قراءة الكلمات العويصة والنصوص الغامضة والالفاظ المتشابهة مع صعوبة التمييز بين الاسماء هذه المعاناة وتلك الصعوبات لم تحمله على التقاعس وبذل المستطاع وغاية الجهد 
- فليس من المرؤءة ان يقوم بعض المتطلفين على موائد اهل العلم بالتنكر لهؤلاء العلماء الافاضل ورميهم بوابل من الشتائم والتهوين من شأنهم ومما بذلوه لخدمة هذا العلم 
- ولقد حرصت على اخراج هذا الكتاب محققا ومقابلا على النسخ الخطية لتدراك الاخطاء والنقص وعرضها على نسختين وهما :
1- النسخة الباريسية وهي اقدم نسخة نسخت في عام ( 381ه ) لكنها ناقصة 
2- النسخة المصورة من دار الكتب المصرية تقع في ( 189 ورقة ) تاريخ نسخها ( 1090ه ) 
- والكتاب طبع اخيرا بتحقيق الشيخ زكريا عميرات وهذه الطبعة هي نسخة الطبعة الهندية وذلك بمزيد من الاخطاء والتصحيفات الشنيعة باسم التحقيق 

ترجمة الحافظ الدولابي رحمه الله :
- هو الامام الحافظ البارع ابو بشر محمد بن احمد بن حماد بن سعيد ابن مسلم الانصاري الدولابي الرازي الوراق 
- اشتهرت نسبته الى دولاب واختلفت الاراء في هذه النسبة هل هي الى الصنعة او الى البلد .
- قال السمعاني في الأنساب ( 2/510): وظني انه نسب الى بعض أجداده إلى عمل الدولاب ووافقه على ذلك ابن الأثير في اللباب (1/516)
- واما الذين نسبوه الى البلد فقد اختلفوا في تحديد البلد : ومنهم من قال الى الري ومنهم من قال بقرب الاهواز 
- ودولاب في عدة مواضع من قرى الري وقرية بينها وبين الاهواز اربعة فراسخ والاهواز والري مدينتان مختلفتان من مدن إيران .
- وقد ذكرت المراجع وجهين لضبطه : بالفتح والضم حيث قال السمعاني : بالضم والفتح وقال : الصحيح بالفتح ونقل البكري عن ابي حنيفة في المنجنون وقال : هو الدولاب – بالفتح – وقد يقال الدولاب – بالضم – مختصر تاريخ دمشق (21/267) وسير اعلام النبلاء (14/309)

أقوال العلماء فيه :
- قال ابن عدي : ابن حماد متهم فيما قاله في نعيم بن حماد لصلابته في اهل الري .
- قال الذهبي معلقا عليه : قد أقذع في رميه نعيما بالكذب مع ان نعيما صاحب مناكير فالله اعلم .
- قال حمزة السهمي سألت الدارقطني عن ابي بكر محمد بن أحمد بن حماد ابي بشر الانصاري فقال : تكلموا فيه وما تبين من أمره إلا خيرا ً
- قال ابن يونس : كان الدولابي من اهل صنعة الحديث حسن التصنيف وله بالحديث معرفة وكان يضعف 
- قال ابن خلكان : كان عالما بالحديث والاخبار والتواريخ 

اقواله في الجرح والتعديل :
- ان الاشتغال بنقد الرجال من اهم وادق الوسائل التي يمكن ان تخدم الحديث النبوي في تمييز صحيحه من سقيمه ومنقطعه من موصوله فلا يقدم على الخوض فيه الا جهابذة علماء هذا الفن ممن امتازوا بمعرفة الرواة واحوالهم وتتبعوا اخبارهم ووقفوا على سني وفياتهم فكانت اقوالهم دقيقة الصياغة محددة الدلالة تنبئ عن بيان حال الراوي من حيث التعديل او التجريح 
- فالموضوع صعب المرتقى شائك الطريق لا يناله الا من كانت له قدم راسخة في هذا المجال وقد عد الدولابي رحمه الله من ائمة الجرح والتعديل حيث ذكره الحافظ السخاوي ( ت 902 ه) في كتابه : المتكلمون في الرجال كما ذكره الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله ( ت 748ه ) في كتابه : ذكر من يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل في الطبقة السابعة 
- وقد الف الدولابي رحمه الله كتابا في الضعفاء نقل عنه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في تهذيب التهذيب ولعل ذلك بواسطة الحافظ مغلطاي رحمه الله في كتابه القيم إكمال تهذيب الكمال 
- والأقوال التي اطلقها الدولابي رحمه الله على بعض الرواة تدل على طول باعه في هذا الف ولا سيما اذا ما قورنت باقوال النقاد الاخرين الذين يعول عليهم في نقد الرجال ..

مؤلفاته :
- تعد المؤلفات من اهم الوسائل التي تمكن العالم من بث ثقافته وتحفظ المعلومات القديمة للاجيال المتتابعة فتعكس مدى مقدرة صاحبها على التصنيف والتأليف وتكشف عن مدى تمكنه من العلوم التي كتب فيها 
- فقد كان للدولابي رحمه الله العديد من المصنفات ولم يصل الينا الا القليل 
- قال ابن خلكان : وله تصانيف مفيدة في التاريخ ومواليد العلماء ووفياتهم واعتمد عليه ارباب هذا الفن في النقل واخبروا عنه في كتبهم ومصنفاتهم المشهورة وبالجملة فقد كان من الاعلام في هذا الشأن وكان حسن التصنيف :وفيما يلي بعض من مؤلفاته :
1- الكنى والأسماء
2- تاريخ الخلفاء 
3- الضعفاء
4- الذرية الطاهرة 
5- مسند حديث سفيان الثوري 
6- السنن 
7- عقلاء المجانين 
8- المولد والوفاة
9- مسند حديث سفيان بن عيينة 
10- مسند حديث شعبة بن الحجاج 

وفاته رحمه الله :
- تتفق المصادر على ان الدولابي رحمه الله توفي في ذي القعدة سنة عشر وثلاثمائة بالعرج 
- قال الذهبي رحمه الله في العبر : وعاش ستا وثمانين سنة .

منهجه رحمه الله :
- يقع الكتاب في عشرين جزءا كما قاله ابن خير الاشبيلي رتبه الحافظ الدولابي رحمه الله على حروف المعجم قدم العشرة المبشرين بالجنة ثم ذكر باقي الصحابة ثم التابعين واتباعهم يورد في ترجمة كل راو حديثا ولبعضهم اثرا ليبين موضع الشاهد من ايراده لهذا الحديث او الأثر ويذكر احيانا اقوالاً لبعض العلماء في الجرح والتعديل وكثيرا ما اعتمد على تاريخ ابن معين رحمه الله رواية الدوري رحمه الله والعلل ومعرفة الرجال لأحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله رواية ابنه عبد الله رحمه الله 
- يعتبر كتاب الكنى للنسائي رحمه الله من أهم مصادر المؤلف في التعريف بالراوي .

نسخ الكتاب الخطية :
- النسخة الباريسية تقع في 234 ورقة
- نسخة دار الكتاب المصرية 356 ورقة 
- نسخة دار الكتب المصرية تقع في 189 ورقة 
- نسخة المكتبة السعيدية في الهند تقع في 189 ورقة 
- نسخة المكتبة المحمودية تقع في 186 ورقة .

نسبة الكتاب الى المؤلف رحمه الله :
- اتفقت جميع المصادر التي ترجمت للدولابي رحمه الله على نسبة هذا الكتاب إليه فقد ذكره ابن خير الإشبيلي في فهرسته والحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في المعجم المفهرس والروداني في صلة الخلف 
- ومما يؤكد نسبة الكتاب الى المؤلف رحمه الله ايضا السند المتصل الى المؤلف المثبت في بداية الكتاب .
- والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث أحمد شاكر رحمه الله وغفر الله له :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير ( 8/267) من طريق عثمان بن أبي العاتكة عن علي بن يزيد عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من بنى لله مسجداً بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة أوسع منه )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- (( إسناد ضعيف جداً , علي بن يزيد – وهو الألهاني – ضعيف وعثمان بن أبي العاتكة صدوق ضعفوه في روايته عن الألهاني هذا كما قال الحافظ في التقريب ))
- لكن له شاهدان من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو وأسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن 
1- حديث ابن عمرو فيرويه الحجاج عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده به 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2/221) 
رجاله ثقات فهو حسن الإسناد لولا ان الحجاج – وهو ابن أرطاة – مدلس وقد عنعنه ومع ذلك صحح إسناده أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند ( 12/16) !
وقد تابعه جرير بن حازم عن عمرو بن شعيب به وقد خالفه في لفظه .
2- وأما حديث أسماء بنت يزيد فيرويه محمود بن عمرو الأنصاري عنها مرفوعا به 
أخرجه أحمد (6/461) والعقيلي في ( الضعفاء *) (2/126) والطبراني في الكبير (24/165/468) لكن لم يقع فيهما : ( أوسع منه ) 
وهو ( إسناد حسن أو قريب من الحسن فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير محمود بن عمرو الأنصاري وقد وثقه ابن حبان (5/434) وروى عنه اثنان مع ملاحظة أنه من التابعين .
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله: 
( فيه جهالة )
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في التقريب :
( مقبول ) 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 2/8) بعدما عزاه للطبراني وأحمد :
( رجاله موثقون )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( فالحديث بهذا الشاهدين يرتقي إن شا الله الى مرتبة الحسن 
( ولا سيما وفي معناه حديث واثلة بن الأسقع مرفوعا بلفظ :
( ..بنى الله عز وجل له بيتا في الجنة أفضل منه )
( أخرجه أحمد والبخاري في ( التاريخ ) وغيرهما لكن في اسناده ضعف وجهالة ولذلك خرجته في الضعيفة (6716)

( ولعله لما ذكرته من الشواهد سكت الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 1/546) عن حديث الترجمة وعن حديث واثلة بن الأسقع .

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
نبذة مختصرة للحافظ العقيلي وكتابه ( الضعفاء ) ومنهجه في كتابه من مقدمة محققه الدكتور عبد المعطي قلعجي حفظه الله 


أسمه وكنيته ولقبه رحمه الله :
هو الإمام الحافظ أبو جعفر محمد بن عمرو موسى بن حماد العُقيلي – بضم العين المهملة وفتح القاف- نسبةً إلى عُقيل بن كعب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة بن معاوية بن بكر. كما في "الأنساب" للسمعاني (9/22)
عقيدته:
الذي يظهر أنَّ الحافظ العقيلي على معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة في الأسماء والصفات وفي غيرها من أبواب العقيدة، وذلك لأنَّ كتابه مشحونٌ بالكلام على الرواة من سائر الفرق المبتدعة، فكثيرًا ما نجده يقول: "فلان كان يرى رأي الخوارج" أو: "كان غاليًا في التشيُّع" أو: "كان يرى القدر" أو "كان رأسًا في القدر" أو "كان مرجئًا" "كان جهميًا" أو "فيه اعتزال" ومن أوضح الأمثلة على ذلك ما نقله الحافظ ابن حجر في ترجمة (الحكم بن عبدالله بن مسلم أبي مطيع البلخي الخراساني الفقيه صاحب أبي حنيفة) "لسان الميزان" (3/246- 248): قال: قال العقيلي: كان مرجئًا صالحًا في الحديث إلا أن أهل السنة أمسكوا عن الرواية عنه.

أشهر شيوخه:
قال الذهبي: سمع جده لأمه يزيد بن محمد العقيلي، ومحمد بن إسماعيل الصائغ، وأبا يحيى بن أبي مسرة، ومحمد بن أحمد بن الوليد بن برد الأنطاكي، ويحيى بن أيوب العلاف، ومحمد بن إسماعيل الترمذي، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري، وعلي بن عبدالعزيز البغوي، ومحمد بن خزيمة، ومحمد بن موسى البلخي صاحب عبيدالله بن موسى، وخلقًا كثيرًا.
أشهر تلامذته:
حدث عنه: أبو الحسن محمد بن نافع بن أحمد الخزاعي المكي، ويوسف بن الدخيل المصري، وأبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي بن زاذان الأصبهاني الشهير بابن المقرئ، ومسلمة بن القاسم بن إبراهيم بن عبدالله القرطبي، وآخرون.
مكانته العلمية وثناء العلماء عليه:
قال مسلمة بن القاسم: كان العقيلي جليل القدر عظيم الخطر ما رأيت مثله، وكان كثير التصانيف، فكان من أتاه من المحدثين قال: اقرأ من كتابك؛ ولا يخرج أصله فتكلمنا في ذلك, وقلنا: إما أن يكون من أحفظ الناس وإما أن يكون من أكذب الناس؛ فاجتمعنا عليه فلما أتيت بالزيادة والنقص فَطِنَ لذلك فأخَذَ مني الكتاب وأخذ القلم فأصلحها من حفظه، فانصرفنا من عنده، وقد طابت أنفسنا، وعلمنا أنه من أحفظ الناس.
وقال الحافظ أبو الحسن بن سهل القطان: أبو جعفر ثقة جليل القدر عالم بالحديث مُقدَّمٌ في الحفظ.
وقال السيوطي: صاحب كتاب "الضعفاء" جليل القدر، عظيم الخطر، كثير التصانيف، مُقدَّم في الحفظ، عالمٌ بالحديث، ثقة. "طبقات الحفاظ" (ص 348)
مؤلفاته:
مما ذُكر من مؤلفاته – بالإضافة إلى هذا الكتاب -:
1- معرفة الصحابة، وقد عزى له ابن عبدالبر في "الاستيعاب"، والحافظ ابن حجر في مواضع كثيرة من "الإصابة"
2- له كتاب "العلل" ذكره العقيلي نفسه في ترجمة (الهيثم بن الأشعث) - بعد أن ذكر حديثًا من طريقه -: وفيه اختلاف واضطراب سنأتيه على تمامه في كتاب "العلل" إن شاء الله. "الضعفاء" (4/351)
3- كتاب "الجرح والتعديل" نسبه له جمع من العلماء؛ كعلاء الدين مغلطاي في "إكمال تهذيب الكمال" والذهبي في "العبر".
4- كتاب "أصبهان" ذكره أبو نعيم في "تاريخ أصبهان" (1/252)
5- كتاب "التاريخ الكبير"
وفاته: 
توفي رحمه الله تعالى سنة اثنتين وعشرين وثلاثمائة. كما في "تذكرة الحفاظ" (3/37)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- دراسة مختصرة عن كتاب "الضعفاء" لأبي جعفر العقيلي
اسم الكتاب:
طُبع الكتاب في دار الكتب العلمية باسم"الضعفاء الكبير"، وطُبع في دار الصميعي باسم: " كتاب الضعفاء، ومن نُسبَ إلى الكذب ووضع الحديث، ومن غَلَبَ على حديثه الوهم، ومن يُتهم في بعض حديثهِ، ومجهول روى ما لا يتابع عليه، وصاحب بدعة يغلو فيها ويدعو إليها، وإن كانت حاله في الحديث مستقيمة" وهذا الاسم هو الاسم الصحيح؛ لأنه موافقٌ لما في النسخة الخطية، وقد نصَّ محقق طبعة دار الكتب العليمة (د. عبدالمعطي قلعجي) على هذا فقال: واسم الكتاب حسب تسمية المصنف.. ثم ذكره، وما دام الأمر كذلك فلا أدري لِمَ لَمْ يثبت العنوان الصحيح على غلاف الكتاب ؟.
توثيق نسبة الكتاب إلى المؤلف:
ثبوت نسبة هذا الكتاب للإمام العقيلي أمرٌ ظاهرٌ لا شكَّ فيه ولا ريب، ومما يؤكِّد ذلك ما يلي:
1- الاستفاضة والشهرة التي هي من أقوى الأدلة على ثبوت نسبة أي كتاب إلى مؤلفه؛ فقد اشتهر هذا الكتاب بنسبته إلى العقيلي، حتى لا يكاد يخالف في ذلك أحد، حتى أنَّ أكثر من يذكر العقيلي يقول: صاحب كتاب "الضعفاء".
2- أنَّ كلَّ من جاء بعد العقيلي ممن كتب في تراجم الرجال قد استفاد منه، وعزى له، كالخطيب البغدادي، وابن عساكر، وعبدالحق الإشبيلي، وابن الجوزي، والمزي، والزيلعي، والذهبي، وابن حجر، وغيرهم .
3- ذكر الأئمة لهذا الكتاب في مصنفاتهم، وعزوهم تضعيف الرواة إلى العقيلي.
4- أنَّ العلماء الذين ترجموا للعقيلي، كالذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء"، وفي "تذكرة الحفاظ" قد ذكروا كتاب "الضعفاء" ضمن مؤلفات العقيلي، بل عدُّوه في أوائل مؤلفاته.
5- وكذلك فقد نسبه له أصحاب كتب الفهارس والأثبات، كالحافظ ابن حجر في "المعجم المفهرس" (ص 261 رقم 661)، وابن بشكوال في "صلة الخلف"، والكتاني في "الرسالة المستظرفة"، وغيرهم. 
موضوع الكتاب:
موضوع الكتاب واضحٌ كما هو في الاسم الصحيح للكتاب: : "الضعفاء، ومن نُسبَ إلى الكذب ووضع الحديث، ومن غَلَبَ على حديثه الوهم، ومن يُتهم في بعض حديثهِ، ومجهول روى ما لا يتابع عليه، وصاحب بدعة يغلو فيها ويدعو إليها، وإن كانت حاله في الحديث مستقيمة"
وقد بدأ المؤلف كتابه هذا بمقدّمةٍ وافية، وذكر فيها: باب تبيّن أحوال من نقل عنه الحديث ممن لم ينقل على صحته. وذكر في هذا الباب طبقات الرواة من حيث الحفظ والإتقان، وذكر وجوب الكشف عن حال الضعفاء والكذابين ذبًّا عن سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأورد فيه من الآثار عن أئمة السلف وأصحاب الحديث ما يشهد للمعنى الذي قصده، وتخلَّل ذلك بعض الأحاديث في الحث على حفظ العلم، وأشار إلى أنَّ روايات الصالحين والزُّهَّاد مظنَّةٌ للأحاديث الضعيفة والواهية، ثم شرع في مقصود كتابه؛ وهو تراجم الرواة الضعفاء مرتبين على حروف المعجم.
منهج العقيلي في كتاب "الضعفاء":
لم يبيّن المؤلف رحمه الله منهجه في كتابه هذا ولم ينص عليه، ولذلك يمكن الكلام عن منهجه من خلال صنيعه في الكتاب على النحو التالي:
1. قدَّم المؤلف لكتابه بمقدِّمة نفيسة في بيان أحوال من نُقِل عنه الحديث ممن لم ينقل، كما سبق.
2. رتَّب المؤلف كتابه على حروف المعجم مراعيًا في ترتيبه الحرف الأول فقط من كل اسم، فنجده مثلاً ذكر: أنس ثم أسد ثم أسيد ثم أشعث ثم إياس ثم أمية ثم أبان.. ثم باب إسماعيل ثم باب إسحاق.. وهكذا. 
3. يذكر المؤلف في الترجمة: اسم الراوي ونسبه ونسبته، ولا يُطيل في ذلك غالبًا، ونادرًا ما يذكر الشيوخ والتلاميذ، ولا ينص على سنة وفاة المترجم.
4. تتفاوت تراجم الرواة عند العقيلي طولاً وقِصَرًا بحسب حال الراوي والكلام فيه، وكثر أحاديثه، ففي حين أن ترجمة (أبان بن جبلة الكوفي) لم تتجاوز سطرين، نجد ترجمة (أبان بن أبي عياش البصري) قد تجاوزت أربع صفحات، وترجمة (جابر الجعفي) قريبٌ من خمس صفحات بحسب المطبوع. 
5. غالبًا ما يذكر حكمه على الراوي قبل أن ينقل أقوال الأئمة فيه، فيُصدِّر الكلام على الراوي - بعد ذكر اسمه ونسبته ونسبه - بحكمه المختصر على الراوي؛ كأن يقول: لا يُتابع على حديثه، أو منكر الحديث، أو غير ذلك. ثم يسوق أقوال الأئمة في الراوي بإسناده إليهم، وربما ذكر أقوال الأئمة من غير أن يحكم هو على الراوي مُكتفيًا بكلامهم ومُقرًّا لهم، ويُلاحظ كثرة نقوله في هذا الكتاب عن الإمام البخاري، فقد نقل عنه في أكثر من ستمائة موضع.
6. ثم يسوق العقيلي الأحاديث المُستنكرة على الراوي، ويبيِّن علتها، فكثيرًا ما نجده يقول: وهذا المتن بهذا الإسناد منكر، أو يقول: ولا يُتابع عليه، أو يقول: غير محفوظ، أو غير ذلك، وكتاب العقيلي مليءٌ بالصناعة الحديثية وبيان العلل، كما لا يخفى على المتخصصين. 
7. ولا يقتصر العقيلي على بيان ضعف أسانيد الأحاديث التي يوردها في ترجمة الراوي فحسب، بل يُنبِّه على المتن إذا كان صحيحًا أو ضعيفًا؛ فمن أمثلة تنبيهه على ضعف المتن: قوله في ترجمة (أيوب بن واقد أبي الحسن الكوفي) قال: ومن حديثه، ما حدثنا به محمد بن عبدالله الحضرمي، قال: حدثنا سليمان بن داود المنقري، قال: حدثنا أيوب بن واقد عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يُفارقه في الحضر ولا في السفر خمسة: المرآة والمِكْحَلة والمشط والسِّوَاك والمدرا" قال: ولا يُتابع عليه ولا يحفظ هذا المتن بإسناد جيد. "الضعفاء" (1/115)، والأمثلة على ضعف المتن كثيرة جدًا في الكتاب كما لا يخفى، ومن أمثلة تنبيهه على صحة المتن: قوله في ترجمة (أسامة بن زيد الليثي مولاهم المدني): حدثناه محمد بن إسماعيل، قال: حدثنا الحسن بن علي الحلواني، قال: حدثنا أبو أسامة، وحدثنا موسى بن إسحاق، قال: حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، قال: حدثنا وكيع جميعًا عن أسامة بن زيد عن عطاء، قال: حدثني جابر بن عبدالله أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "جمعٌ كلها موقف، وعرفة كلها موقف، ومنى كلها منحر، وكلُّ فِجاج مكة طريق ومنحر" وإن رجلاً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: حلقتُ قبل أن أرمي ! فقال: "إرمِ ولا حرج" وقال آخر: أفضت قبل أن أرمي ! فقال: "إرمِ ولا حرج" واللفظ للصائغ. قال أبو جعفر: وهذا المتن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتٌ بغير هذا الإسناد. "الضعفاء" (1/19)، وكذلك في ترجمة (الهيثم بن قيس العيشي) قال: ولا يصحُّ حديثه من هذا الطريق، وأما المتن فثابتٌ من غير هذا الوجه؛ حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد، قال: حدثنا قرة بن حبيب، قال: حدثنا الهيثم ابن قيس العيشي، قال: حدثنا عبدالله بن مسلم بن يسار، عن أبيه، عن جده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في المسح على الخفين: "ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن للمسافر، وللمقيم يوم وليلة". "الضعفاء" (4/354)
8. وربما بيَّن الحافظ العقيلي ضعف أحاديث الباب كلها، أو أنه لا يصحُّ في الباب شيء، أو لا يصحُّ في هذا المتن شيءٌ، ومن أمثلة ذلك: في ترجمة (أشعث بن سوار الكوفي) قال: ومن حديث أشعث بن سوَّار ما حدثناه محمد بن أيوب بن يحيى بن الضريس، قال: حدثنا علي بن جعفر بن زياد الأحمر، قال: حدثنا عبدالرحيم بن سليمان عن أشعث بن سوَّار عن الحسن، عن أبي موسى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الأذنان من الرأس". قال أبو جعفر: لا يُتابع عليه، والأسانيد في هذا الباب ليِّنة. "الضعفاء" (1/31)، ومثال آخر: في ترجمة (عمر بن إسماعيل بن مجالد بن سعيد الهمداني) ذكر حديث: "أنا مدينة العلم وعليٌّ بابها" ثم قال: وهذا الحديث، حدثناه محمد بن هشام، قال: حدثنا عمر بن إسماعيل بن مجالد، قال: حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا مدينة العلم وعليٌّ بابها، فمن أراد المدينة فليأتها من بابها" ولا يصح في هذا المتن حديث. "الضعفاء" (3/149)
9. زاد الحافظ العُقيلي عما يشمله عنوان كتابه: ذكر الرواة الثقات الذين قد تفرَّدوا بمناكير، أو طرأ عليهم سوء حفظ أو تغيُّر، أو اختلاط، أو وقعوا ببدعة. مما جعل الأئمة الذين جاؤوا بعده يتعقَّبوه في ذلك ويُشنِّعوا عليه، ويُشدِّدوا النكير على صنيعه هذا كما سيأتي بيانه في مبحث المآخذ. 
أهمية الكتاب ومزاياه:
لقد تميَّز كتاب "الضعفاء" بميزات كثيرة قلَّ أن تكون لغيره، ومن أهم هذه الميزات:
1- مكانة المؤلف العلمية؛ فالعقيلي إمام حافظ من العلماء النقاد الذين جمعوا بين الرواية والدراية في هذا الفن، وهذا ظاهرٌ في كتابه هذا.
2- ثناء العلماء على هذا الكتاب، ومن ذلك: قال الذهبيُّ: "والعقيلي وله مصنف مفيد في معرفة الضعفاء". "الميزان" (1/112)، وقال ابن ناصر الدين: له مصنفات خطيرة، منها كتابه "الضعفاء الكبير" كما في "الأعلام" للزركلي (6/319)، وقال خليل الصفدي: له مصنف جليل في "الضعفاء". "الوافي بالوفيات" (4/291)
3- أنَّ هذا الكتاب مليءٌ بالأحكام على الأحاديث تصحيحًا أو تضعيفًا، ومن الأمثلة التي فيها التصحيح والتضعيف: قال في ترجمة (أيوب بن سيار الزهري أبو سيار): ومن حديثه؛ ما حدثنا به محمد بن إسماعيل، قال: حدثنا شاببة، قال: حدثنا أيوب بن سيار، قال: حدثنا محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبدالله عن أبي بكر الصديق عن بلال عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أصبحوا بصلاة الصبح فإنه أعظم للأجر"، وحدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل، قال: حدثنا داود بن مهران الدباغ، قال: حدثنا أيوب بن سيار عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبدالله عن بلال قال: أذَّنت في ليلة باردة شديدة لبردها فلم يأتِ أحدٌ ثم أذَّنت ثانيةً فلم يأتِ أحدٌ ثم أذَّنت ثالثةً فلم يأتِ أحدٌ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مالهم يا بلال؟!" قلت: كَبَّدهم البرد. فقال: "اللهم اكسر عنهم البرد" قال بلال: فلقد رأيتهم يتروَّحون في الصبح، أو قال: في الضحى. قال العقيلي: ليس لإسنادهما جميعًا أصلٌ، ولا يُتابع عليهما؛ فأما متن الحديث الأول في الإسفار بالفجر فيروى عن رافع بن خديج بإسناد جيِّد، والثاني: فليس بمحفوظ إسناده ولا متنه. "الضعفاء" (1/112)، وصناعة العلل واضحة في كتابه هذا.
4- أنَّ الإمام العقيلي لا يكتفي بإيراد الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة في الكتاب فحسب، بل يذكر أحيانًا أنه لا يصحُّ في هذا الباب شيءٍ، ومن أمثلة ذلك في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: أهدي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هديةً، وعنده أربعة نفر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لجلسائه: "أنتم شركائي فيها، إن الهدية إذا أهديت إلى الرجل وعنده جلساءه فهم شركاؤه فيها" قال العقيلي: لا يصحُّ في هذا المتن حديث. نقله ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" (2/333)، ومن أمثلة اطلاعه على الثابت من الألفاظ وغير الثابت: في ترجمة (محمد بن الفضيل بن غزوان الضبي) قال: حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن جعفر الوكيعي، حدثنا أحمد بن عمران الأخنسي، قال: سألت محمد بن فضيل فحدثني عن الأعمش، عن أبي سفيان عن جابر، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "لو أنَّ لابن آدم واديًا من نخلٍ لطلب مثله ومثله، ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب" فقال العقيلي: ولا يُتابع على هذه اللفظة: "وادي من نخل"، والرواية في هذا الباب ثابتة من غير هذا الوجه: "لو أنَّ لابن آدم واديين من مال". "الضعفاء" (4/118)
5- كما أنه يذكر الأحاديث الصحيحة البديلة عن هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة، ومن أمثلة ذلك: قال في ترجمة (درست بن حمزة البصري): .. وهذا الحديث، حدثناه محمد بن زكريا البلخي، قال: حدثنا خليفة بن خياط، قال: حدثنا درست بن حمزة، قال: حدثنا مطر الوراق عن قتادة عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما من عبدين متحابَّين في الله استقبل أحدهما صاحبه فيتصافحان ويصليان على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا لم يفترقا حتى يغفر لهما" وقد روى بإسناد آخر فيه لين أيضًا، وأما الرواية في المتحابين في الله ففيهما أحاديث صالحة الإسناد بخلاف هذا اللفظ. "الضعفاء" (2/45)
6- أنَّ الأئمة الذين صنفوا في تراجم الرواة من بعد الحافظ العقيلي قد استفادوا منه كثيرًا ونقلوا كلامه، واعتمدوا عليه في كثير من الأحيان، وبخاصة المزي والذهبي وابن حجر.
المآخذ على الكتاب: 
قد أُخذ على الحافظ العقيلي في هذا الكتاب أشياء يسيرة لا تحطُّ من قدر المؤلف ولا الكتاب، ومن ذلك:
1. إيراده لبعض الأئمة الثقات في كتابه هذا، ومن أمثلة ذلك: إيراده للإمام الحافظ الحجة علي بن المديني، مما جعل الذهبي يتعقَّبه ويُشدِّد النكير عليه بقوله: ذكره العقيلي في كتاب "الضعفاء" فبئس ما صنع، فقال: جنح إلى ابن أبي دواد والجهمية. وحديثه مستقيم إن شاء الله.. وقد بدت منه هفوة ثم تاب منها، وهذا أبو عبدالله البخاري - وناهيك به - قد شحن صحيحه بحديث علي بن المديني، وقال: ما استصغرت نفسي بين يدي أحد إلا بين يدي علي بن المديني، ولو تركت حديث علي، وصاحبه محمد، وشيخه عبد الرزاق، وعثمان بن أبي شيبة، وإبراهيم بن سعد، وعفان، وأبان العطار، وإسرائيل، وأزهر السمان، وبهز بن أسد، وثابت البناني، وجرير بن عبدالحميد، لغلقنا الباب، وانقطع الخطاب، ولماتت الآثار، واستولت الزنادقة، ولخرج الدجال. أفما لكَ عقلٌ يا عُقيلي، أتدري فيمن تتكلَّم، وإنما تبعناك في ذكر هذا النمط لنذبَّ عنهم ولنزيفَ ما قيل فيهم، كأنك لا تدري أن كل واحدٍ من هؤلاء أوثق منك بطبقات، بل وأوثق من ثقات كثيرين لم توردهم في كتابك، فهذا مما لا يرتاب فيه محدث، وأنا أشتهي أن تعرفني من هو الثقة الثبت الذي ما غلط ولا انفرد بما لا يتابع عليه ؟ !! "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/138)، وكذلك فقد أورد في "الضعفاء" (1/131): إسرائيل بن يونس بن أبي إسحاق السبيعي، وقال: مختلف فيه. مع أنه ثقة حافظ. وكذلك أورد فيه أيضًا (1/132): أزهر بن سعد السمان، مع أنه ثقة. فعلَّق الذهبي بقوله: ثقة مشهور.. تناكد العقيلي بإيراده في كتاب "الضعفاء"، وما ذكر فيه أكثر من قول أحمد بن حنبل: ابن أبي عدي أحبُّ إليَّ من أزهر السمان. "ميزان الاعتدال" (1/172)، وكذلك عدَّ في "الضعفاء" (2/111): سعيد بن أبي عروبة، مع أنه ثقة مشهور. وكذا عدَّ فيه (عبدالرحمن بن أبي ليلى)، فقال الذهبي: من أئمة التابعين وثقاتهم، ذكره العقيلي في كتابه متعلقًا بقول إبراهيم النخعي فيه: كان صاحب أمراء. وبمثل هذا لا يُليَّن الثقة. "ميزان الاعتدال" (2/584)، وكذلك إيراده لجرير بن عبدالحميد الضبي في "الضعفاء" (1/200)، والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة. 
2. إيراده لبعض الرواة الثقات وجرحه لهم بما لا يقدح فيهم، ومن أمثلة ذلك: إيراده ليوسف بن إسحاق بن أبي إسحاق الهمداني، وقال عنه: يخالف في حديثه. "الضعفاء" (4/451) فتعقَّبه ابن حجر بقوله: قلت: وهذا جرحٌ مردودٌ، وقد احتجَّ به الجماعة. وكان قد قال قبلها: قال ابن عيينة: لم يكن في ولد أبي إسحاق أحفظ منه، وقال ابن حبان في "الثقات": مستقيم الحديث قليله، ووثقه الدارقطني. "هدي الساري" (1/455)
تنبيهان:
1- كثيرًا ما يجد الباحث نقولاً عن العقيلي في "الضعفاء" ولا يجدها في المطبوع، فلعلَّ ذلك بسبب كثرة النسخ لهذا الكتاب وتغايرها، وهذا الأمر موجودٌ من قديم؛ فقد قال الذهبي في ترجمة (سليمان بن كران أبو داود الطفاوي): قال عبدالحق في السواك من "أحكامه الكبرى": هو ابن كران - براء خفيفة ونون - قال: وهو بصري، لا بأس به. قلت: وكذا هو عندي بالنون في "الضعفاء" للعقيلي، وهي نسخة عتيقة، وبعضهم ضبطه كرَّاز - براء مثقلة وزاي - قال أبو الحسن بن القطان ذلك وصوبه، فالله أعلم. "ميزان الاعتدال" (2/221)، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: وكذا رأيته في نسخة أخرى من ضعفاء العقيلي بضبط العلم بزاي لا نون. "لسان الميزان" (4/169- 170)
2- أنَّ بعض ما تُعُقِّب به الحافظ العقيلي ربما كان الحقُّ معه، فينبغي على طالب العلم المنصف أن يُدقِّق في الأمر، ومن أمثلة ذلك: أنَّ العقيلي قد أور في "الضعفاء" (1/270): حرمي بن عمارة بن أبي حفصة، فنقل عن أحمد بن حنبل أنه قال كلامًا معناه أنه صدوق، ولكن كانت فيه غفلة، وقال: وقال علي أيضًا: يحدث عنه حديثا آخر، منكر، في الحوض، عن حارثة بن وهب. فتعقَّبه الذهبي بقوله: وذكره العقيلي في "الضعفاء" فأساء. "ميزان الاعتدال" (1/474) فهذا التعقُّب من الذهبي غير مُسلَّم، وقد قال مُغلطاي في ترجمة حرمي بن عمارة: وتوهَّم بعض المتأخرين من المصنفين أنَّ العقيلي أساء بذكره إياه في "الضعفاء"، وهو غير جيد، لأنَّ من كانت فيه غفلة كان جديرًا في الضعفاء، لاسيما مِن مِثل أبي عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل. "إكمال تهذيب الكمال" (4/38)، وكذلك من الأمثلة على ذلك: أنَّ بعض من أوردهم العُقيلي في "الضعفاء" وتعقَّبه الذهبي وغيره، يكون العُقيلي مسبوقًا إلى تضعيفهم من غيره من الأئمة النقَّاد. على أنَّ ذلك لا يمنع أنَّ في الحافظ العُقيلي شيئًا من الشدة في الجرح. 
عناية العلماء والباحثين بالكتاب:
1- قام أحد الباحثين في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بعمل دراسة بعنوان: "الأحاديثُ التي أعلها العُقيليّ في كتابهِ الضعفاء".
2- وللباحث محمد بن عبدالعزيز الفراج رسالة دكتوراه مقدمة إلى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بعنوان: "الأحاديث التي ذكر العقيلي فيها اختلافًا في "الضعفاء" ومنهجه في الحكم عليها جمعًا وتخريجًا ودراسةً.
3- وقام الباحث عبدالإله باقطيان، بعمل رسالة ماجستير، في جامعة أم القرى بعنوان "الحافظ العقيليّ ومنهجه في كتاب الضعفاء الكير" سنة (1411هـ)، بإشراف: د. محمد محمد الشريف.
4- وللباحث سلطان بن سعد بن عبدالله بن سيف رسالة ماجستير بعنوان: "ألفاظ الحافظ العقيلي الصريحة في قبول الأحاديث في كتابه "الضعفاء" جمع ودراسة، مقدمة إلى جامعة الملك سعود، سنة 1427هـ، بإشراف: د. علي بن عبدالله الصياح. 
5- وقام (كامل عويضة) باستخراج كتاب "المسند الضعيف" من كتاب "الضعفاء" للعقيلي. وقد بلغ عدد أحاديث هذا الكتاب سبعمائة وخمس وخمسين.
6- وقام الباحث (عبدالله حافظ) بتحقيق الكتاب، وقدَّمه كرسالة دكتوراه في جامعة الأزهر، ولكنه لم يطبعه إلى الآن. كما في رسالة الباحث (عبدالإله باقطيان): "الحافظ العقيلي ومنهجه في كتاب "الضعفاء" 
طبعات الكتاب:
طبع الكتاب بتحقيق عبدالمعطي قلعجي، ونشرته دار الكتب العلمية- بيروت، الطبعة الأولى 1404هـ، في أربع مجلدات. وهذه الطبعة هي التي اعتمدتُ عليها في الإحالات في هذا البحث.
وطبع بتحقيق: حمدي عبدالمجيد السلفي، ونشرته دار الصميعي، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1420هـ) في أربع مجلدات.
وطُبِع أخيرًا بتحقيق: د. مازن السرساوي، ولعلَّ هذه الأخيرة هي أحسن طبعات الكتاب، وقد قدَّم لهذه الطبع: فضيلة الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني، وفضيلة الشيخ أحمد معبد عبدالكريم .

ولعل أفضلها – طبعة الشيخ مازن السرساوي حفظه الله – لقلة الخطأ والسقط والتصحيف ولا يخلو عمل من نقص للطبيعة البشرية والله اعلم 
ومن مقدمة الشيخ المحدث أبو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله للكتاب :
( فإن كتاب ( الضعفاء الكبير ) لأبي جعفر العقيلي –رحمه الله – من احسن الكتب تصنيفا واجودها ترصيفا وأفضلها وضعا ومن أكثرها جمعا ولا عجب في ذلك فإن ابا جعفر كان من بحور العلم جليل القدر عظيم الخطر ...
( فلما طبع كتابه منذ اكثر من عشرين سنة بتحقيق الدكتور عبد المعطي امين قلعجي تلقته الأيدي وكنت ممن حظي به قرأته مرارا لأستخراج فوائده واقيد أوابده ... ومع ما لمحققه من الفضل في السبق الى اخراج الكتاب وافادة اهل العلم تمنيت ان تتاح لي فرصة لتحقيقه وتخريج اقوال صاحبه فاجتهدت في تحصيل اصوله المخطوطة فظفرت بنسخة الظاهرية والنسخة التي كتبها بديع الدين السندي رحمه الله ولكن الشواغل والصوارف لم افعل شيئا ....حتى اتحفني صاحبنا الشاب المجد : مازن بن محمد السرساوي حفظه الله تعالى – بكتاب ( الضعفاء ) للعقيلي محققا فاغتبطت بها وقرأت ما ارسله الي فرايت الحواشي رائقة ليس فيها حشو وراجعت تصحيحاتي على نسختي من ( الجزء الاول ) على عمله فرايته - جزاه الله خيرا – اقام النص على وجهه فشكرت له جهده في ذلك ....) ا ه 
ومن مقدمة الشيخ المحدث الدكتور احمد معبد عبد الكريم حفظه الله :
( ... والنماذج التي اطلعت عليها من تحقيق النص والتعليق عليه – تشهد بان خدمة الكتاب في هذه الطبعة متميزة عن سابقتها الثلاث فقد قام الدكتور / عبدالله علي حافظ بتحقيق ودراسة هذا الكتاب في رسالته للعالمية ( الدكتوراة ) ولكن لم يطبع الكتاب بهذا التحقيق ...) ا ه
( ثم جاء هذا التحقيق للكتاب والتعليق عليه للاخ الدكتور مازن ومساعديه وهو يعد اوفى واكمل من سابقيه كما تشهد بذلك المقارنة التفصيلية بين تلك الطبعة وبين ما سبقها وهذا مما شجعني على التقديم لها بهذه السطور المتواضعة ) ا ه 

مقدمة المحقق حفظه الله وغفر الله له :
- فإن كتاب ( الضعفاء ) للإمام الكبير أبي جعفر محمد بن عمرو العقيلي رحمه الله ( ت 322 ه ) عمود من أعمدة كتب الرجال التي قام عليها علم التراجم وتهر اهميته وتعظم قيمته بمراجعة كتب التراجم لا سيما المختصة بالضعفاء منها التي صنفت بعده فإنها لا تكاد تستغني عنه على الإطلاق ناهيك عن تقدم مصنفه وادراكه الفحول من العلماء والنقاد وروايته عن الاساطين من اهل الدراية والارشاد وهو من اوعب من جمع المتكلم من الرجال حتى جرد ذلك لادخال اقوام من الثقات والنبلاء لادنى كلام قيل فيهم وقد انتقد بسبب ذلك والله غالب على امره , وقد قام العقيلي بدور الوساطة بين المتقدمين والمتاخرين في هذا الفن في مصنفه هذا عن كبار الأئمة من المتقدمين أمثال شعبة بن الحجاج و يحيى بن سعيد القطان وغيرهم ...) ا ه 


ترجمة العقيلي رحمه الله :
- لقد ترجم للعقيلي كثير من المؤرخين ولكن ما يؤسف له أن ترجمته عند جميع من ترجم له لا تكاد تجاوز بضعة أسطر ويم يطيل بعضهم لا يجاوز صفحة وهذه الترجمة المختزلة لا تكاد ناسب قدر هذا الإمام الكبير ولكن لاضير على العقيلي من ذلك فان التراجم ثمرة ومن ثمرات الشهرة والشهرة رزق وكما قال ابو الزناد عبد الله بن ذكوان : ( كف من حظ خير من جراب من علم ) فرب ترجمة مطولة سابغة لرجل لا يعبأ به ...) ا ه 

شيوخه رحمه الله :
- الإمام النسائي رحمه الله 
- والإمام عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله 
- والإمام زكريا الساجي رحمه الله
- والإمام اسحاق الدبري رحمه الله
- والإمام ابو بكر البزار رحمه الله
- والإمام الدولابي رحمه الله 
- ومحمد اسماعيل الصائغ رحمه الله 
- وغيرهم 

التعريف بالكتاب :
- لقد جاء في اسم الكتاب في اللوحة الأولى من نسخة الظاهرية كالآتي : ( كتاب الضعفاء ومن نسب الى الكذب ووضع الحديث ومن غلب على حديثه الوهم ومن يتهم في بعض حديثه ومجهول روى ما لا يتابع عليه وصاحب بدعة يغلو فيها ويدعو اليها وان كانت حاله في الحديث مستقيمة ) وتكرر العنوان في مطالع اجزاء النسخة الاثني عشر 
- واما قول ابن ناصر الدين في العقيلي : ( له مصنفات خطيرة منها كتاب الضعفاء الكبير ) فلا ينبغي ان يفهم منه ان اسم الكتاب ( الضعفاء الكبير )كما فهم ذلك القلعجي في نشرته فأثبت على طرتها اسم ( الضعفاء الكبير ) فإن العقيلي لا يعرف له إلا كتاب واحد في الضعفاء وما رأيت أحدا معتبرا ذكر ان له كتابين في الضعفاء ...) ا ه
- وعلى النقيض من ذلك ما ذهب اليه الكوثري في كتابه ( النكت الطريفة في التحدث عن ردود ابن ابي شيبة على أبي حنيفة ) ( ص : 194) : من أن نسخة الظاهرية وهي أحدى اصولنا – هي ( الضعفاء الصغير ) وغنها منتقاة من ( الضعفاء الكبير ) وهذا اعجب من سابقه ...) ا ه
- وقد سماه ابن خير الإشبيلي في فهرسته (210) وابن حجر في ( المعجم المفهرس ) (171) : ( الضعفاء والمتروكين ) وهذا جرى مجرى التوسع في العبارة . والله تعالى اعلم .

نسخ الكتاب :
- بعد البحث والتقصي وسؤال اهل العلم لم اقف لهذا الكتاب المبارك إلا على ثلاث نسخ خطية اصلية وهي :
1- نسخة المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق
2- نسخة مكتبة برلين بالمانيا 
3- نسخة مكتبة تشستربيتي بأيرلندا .

وقفات مع الطبعات السابقة :
- لقد وقفت على ثلاث تحقيقات لهذا الكتاب تحقيقان متداولان والثالث لا يزال حبيس الأدراج فأما المتداولان :
1- تحقيق الطبيب عبد المعطي امين قلعجي 
2- تحقيق الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي
3- والذي لم ينشر بتحقيق الدكتور عبدالله علي حافظ 

قلت : وذكر الشيخ حفظه الله بعض الاخطاء المطبعية والسقط والتصحيفات والأخطاء العلمية في الطبعات السابقة وما يعتري الإنسان من خطأ ونسيان ووهم وغير ذلك والمعصوم من عصمه الله ولكل مجتهد نصيب وكل بني آدم خطاء والتفاضل بين البشر بقلة الوهم والخطأ والنسيان والعصمة للانبياء والرسل الكرام فجزاهم الله خيرا وغفر الله لهم وعفا الله عنهم .
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-        وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :-        وهم المعلقون الثلاثة *** عفا الله عنهم :في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم (6/7) وابو عوانة (4/412) - والسياق لهما -  والنسائي في ( الكبرى ) ( 5/275/8873) – بعضا منه – وابن حبان والبيهقي في السنن ( 9/43) وأحمد ( 6/93و257و 258) والطبراني في الأوسط ( 10/205/9445) والبغوي في شرح السنة (10/64) من طريق مسلم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها – وله عنها طرق : عن حرملة بن عمران التجيبي عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة قال : أتيت عائشة اسألها عن شئ ؟ فقالت : ممن أنت ؟ فقلت :  رجل من  أهل مصر فقالت : كيف كان صاحبكم لكم في غزاتكم هذه ؟ فقال : ما نقمنا منه شيئا إن كان ليموت للرجل منا البعير فيعطيه البعير والعبد ويحتاج إلى النفقة فيعطيه النفقة فقالت : أما إنه لا يمنعني الذي فعل في  محمد بن أبي بكر – أخي – أن أخبرك ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في بيتي هذا :   ( اللهم ! من ولي من امر أمتي – شيئا فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه ومن ولي من أمر أمتي شيئا فرفق بهم فارفق به ) قال الإمام البغوي رحمه الله :(  حديث صحيح )زاد أبو عوانة *رحمه الله في رواية : قال حرملة : سمعت عياش بن عباس يقول : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :... فذكره بلفظ :( من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئا فرفق بهم فرفق الله به ! ومن ولي منهم شيئا فشق عليهم , فعليه بهلة الله ) قالوا : يا رسول الله ! وما بهلة الله ؟ قال : ( لعنة الله ) قال الألباني رحمه الله :-        ( وهذا منكر ) فإنه مع كونه معضلا – لآن عياش هذا من اتباع التابعين فإن شيخ أبي عوانة فيه ( عيسى بن أحمد العسقلاني ) عن ابن وهب عن حرملة ...-        وعيسى العسقلاني : قال الحافظ فيه : ( ثقة يغرب )-        وهذا من غرائبه وأفراده فقد رواه جمع عن ابن وهب به دون هذه الزيادة واللفظ -        وكذلك رواه متابعون لابن وهب عن حرملة في المصادر المتقدمة -        روي هذا اللفظ (( بهلة الله )) عن ابن مسعود وغيره مرفوعا -        وري عن ابي بكر الصديق موقوفا وهو الراجح كما في الضعيفة (6867)-        قلت : مما سبق لايصح مرفوعا وإنما صح موقوفا . والله اعلم -        وبهذه المناسة يحسن بي ان اذكر بان الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله قد أورد الحديث – دون القصة – من رواية مسلم والنسائي ثم قال ( 3/140/34) :
-        (( ورواه ابو عوانة في ( صحيحه ) وقال فيه ....)) 
-        فذكر الشطر الثاني الذي فيه ( بهلة الله ) وسكت عنه !
-        فما أحسن لأنه رحمه الله أوهم انه صحيح ومن مسند عائشة وكل ذلك خطأ منه رحمه الله 
-        لأنه حديث ضعيف منكر معضل كما تقدم فتنبه وكن على بصيرة .
وقال رحمه الله :ومن - عثرات المعلقون الثلاثة* -  الذين يتكلمون بغير علم  ويصححون بغير فهم فكانوا إمعة في تقليدهم وتصحيحهم للزيادة في صحيح ابو عوانة  – عفا الله عنهم -   .والله اعلم .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه وعفا الله عنهم :-        ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابي عوانة  يعقوب بن اسحاق الاسفرائني رحمه الله ( 316 ه) وصحيحه ومنهجه  لمحققه ايمن عارف الدمشقي مقدمة المحقق عفا الله عنه :أما بعد :فإنه لا يخفى عظيم منزلة السنة النبوية في التشريع الإسلامي لذا حض الله تعالى على نشرها وكذا رغب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تبليغها : ( نظر الله امرءا سمع مقالتي فوعاها فأداها كما سمعها ) وقد حرص الصحابة الكرام على ذلك اشد الحرص فما تقع نازلة إلا ويسألون عما ورد من السنة في ذلك فهذا ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه يسأل عن ميراث الجدة : أيكم سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في الجدة شيئا . ( رجاله ثقات غير ان فيه انقطاعا كما ذكر النسائي وغيره وانظر التلخيص الحبير (3/82) وارواء الغليل (6/124) .وحين تشتد الريح بطريق مكة وعمر حاج يقول لمن حوله : ما بلغكم في الريح .قال محققه : ( إسناده لا بأس به ) وفي سنده ثابت بن قيس مختلف فيه وقال فيه ابن حجر رحمه الله : صدوق يهم .لكن لما ظهرت الاهواء والبدع وكذا سوء حفظ بعض الرواة انتشرت الاحاديث الضعيفة والواهية والموضوعة فكانت الحاجة ماسة الى تجريد الصحيح فقام الامام البخاري بتصنيف صحيحه ثم تبعه صاحبه مسلم بن الحجاج وغيره فكان في ذلك الخير الكثير . ثم جاءت طائفة من اهل الحديث فصنفوا مصنفات كثيرة متنوعة ويهمنا منها ( المستخرجات ) كمستخرج الإسماعيلي والبرقاني وابي نعيم الاصبهاني وغيرهم -        والاستخراج : ان يعمد حافظ الى صحيح البخاري مثلا فيورد احاديثه حديثا حديثا باسانيد لنفسه غير ملتزم فيها ثقة الراوة وان شذ بعضهم حيث جعله شرطا – من غير طريق البخاري الى ان يلتقي معه في شيخه او في شيخ شيخه وهكذا ولو في الصحابي كما صرح به بعضهم -        فصنف بعضهم مستخرجا على الصحيحين او احدهما وكذلك استخرجوا على كتب غيرها ( كسنن ابي داود والترمذي ) :
-        وللمستخرجات فوائد كثيرة :1-           علو الإسناد2-           الزيادة في قدر الصحيح فان تلك الزيادات صحيحة لاخراجها باسناد الصحيح 3-           زيادة قوة الحديث بكثرة الطرق 4-           الحكم بعدالة من اخرج له فيه5-           تصريح سماع المدلسين في الاحاديث المعنعنة في الصحيح6-           الراوية عمن سمع من المختلطين قبل الاختلاط وهو في الصحيح عمن سمع بعده او لم يبين 7-           التصريح بالاسماء المبهمة والمهملة في الصحيح في الاسناد او المتن 8-           ما يقع فيها من التمييز للمتن المحال به على المتن المحال عليه وذلك في كتاب مسلم كثيرا جدا9-           تفصيل الكلام المدرج الواقع غير مفصل في الصحيح10-     التصريح بالرفع في الاحاديث الموقوفة او التي صورتها الموقوف في الصحيح  فائدة خاصة بالمستخرجات على( صحيح مسلم ) :-        قال الامام الذهبي رحمه الله : ليس في (صحيح مسلم ) من العوالي الا ما قل ... وهو كتاب نفيس كامل في معناه فلما رآه الحفاظ اعجبوا به ولم يسمعوه لنزوله فعمدوا الى احاديث الكتاب فساقوها من مروياتهم عالية بدرجة وبدرجتين ونحو ذلك حتى اتوا على الجميع هكذا وسموه : ( المستخرج على صحيح مسلم ) منهم : ابو بكر محمد بن رجاء وابو عوانة يعقوب ابن اسحاق الاسفرايينى وزاد في كتابه متونا معروفة بعضها لين ....-        وقد ذكر الذهبي رحمه الله بعض من خرج على ( صحيح مسلم ) تركنا ذكرهم اختصارا فصل  في خصائص ( مستخرج ابي عوانة ) :-        تقدم كلام الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله : زاد في كتابه متونا معروفة بعضها لين -        قلت : كمثل الذي مر معنا فهي ( زيادة منكرة ) كما ذكر الشيخ الألباني -        وقال الذهبي رحمه الله :صاحب ( المسند الصحيح ) الذي خرجه على ( صحيح مسلم ) وزاد احاديث قليلة في أواخر الأبواب .) قاله في ترجمة ابو عوانة في السير ( 14/417)-        وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : ( ... له فيه احاديث كثيرة مستقلة في اثناء الابواب نبه هو على كثير منها ويوجد فيها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف )  ( النكت على ابن الصلاح ) ( 1/291) .ترجمة موجزة للحافظ أبي عوانة :-        الحافظ يعقوب بن اسحاق بن ابراهيم بن يزيد النيسابوري الأصل الإسفرايينى ابو عوانة مشهور بكنيته .-        واسفرايين : بليدة بنواحي نيسابور على منتصف الطريق من جرجان -        اول من ادخل اسفرايين مذهب الشافعي وكتبه حملها عن الربيع والمرادي والمزني ثناء العلماء عليه :-        قال الذهبي رحمه الله : الامام الحافظ الكبير الجوال .. اكثر الترحال وبرع في هذا الشأن وبذ الاقران .-        قال الحاكم ابو عبدالله : ابو عوانة من علماء الحديث واتباعهم ومن الرحالة في اقطار الارض لطلب الحديث-        قال السمعاني : من مشاهير المحدثين ..احد حفاظ الدنيا رحل في طلب الحديث وعني بجمعه وعني بكتابته .. وكان زاهدا عفيفا متعبدا متقللا-        قال ابن خلكان : احد الحفاظ الجوالين والمحدثين المكثرين -        مات رحمه الله في اسفرايين سنة 316 ه -        والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم ابو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم (2/92) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 17/293/809) من طريق عبيد بن الصباح : أنبأ موسى بن علي بن رباح عن أبيه عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا أردت أن تغزو اشتر فرسا أدهم أغر محجلاً مطلق اليمنى فإنك تغنم وتسلم ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      ( صحيح على شرط مسلم ) !
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      وأقره المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب (2/162/20) !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      هذه غفلة عجيبة (( ووهم )) من هؤلاء الحفاظ رحمهم الله فإن عبيد بن الصباح هذا : هو الخزاز كما في ( الجرح ) وقال : سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : ضعيف الحديث )
-      ثم هو ليس من رجال مسلم ولا من رجال أحد بقية الستة ! 
-      ذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في الثقات (8/429)
-      قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) ( 5/262) : ( رواه الطبراني وفيه عبيد بن الصباح وهو ضعيف ) 
-      وقد توبع رحمه الله ( أخرجه الدارمي ) (2/212) وفيه ابن لهيعة يستشهد به ولا سيما وقد رواه عنه أحد العبادلة مختصرا  رواه الطيالسي في مسنده ( 84/604) .
-      وهو اسناد صحيح من رواية ابن المبارك عن ابن لهيعة رحمه الله 
-      والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ الهيثمي واسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :
-      وهم  الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :
-      وهم  الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله :
-      وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم وغفر لهم :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 2/171/1662) – عن أبي كامل الجحدري – و( المعجم الاوسط ) (9/225/8490) والبيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) (4/347/5350) – كلاهما عن أبي بكر بن أبي الأسود – قالا : ثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن الحسن عن جندب بن عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من استطاع منكم ان لا يحول بينه وبين الجنة ملء كف من دم امرئ مسلم ان يهريقه كأنما يذبح به دجاجة كلما تعرض لباب من أبواب الجنة حال الله بينه وبينه ومن استطاع ان لا يجعل في بطنه إلا طيبا فإن أول ما ينتن من الإنسان بطنه )  - والسياق للبيهقي رحمه الله - .

قال الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله :
(( وكذلك رواه أبو كامل عن أبي عوانة مرفوعا والصحيح موقوف )) !
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 7/297):
((  رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) و ( الكبير ) ورجاله رجال الصحيح )) 

قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله ( 3/203) : 
(( رواه الطبراني ورواته ثقات )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
-      وكلام الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله أدق من قول الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله
-      وأبو عوانة ثقة من رجال الشيخين وكذلك من فوقه 
-      وهو إسناد صحيح لولا عنعنة الحسن البصري رحمه الله 
-      وقد صح مرفوعا من غير طريقه فلا وجه لإعلاله بالوقف لأن الرفع زيادة يجب قبولها ولا سيما أن الذي أوقفه كان اختلط وهو سعيد بن إياس الجريري  وقال الحافظ في ترجمة الجريري رحمه الله من ( التقريب ) : (( ثقة , اختلط قبل موته بثلاث سنين ) 
قال الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 13/129) : 
      (( وهذا لو لم يرد مصرحا برفعه لكان في حكم المرفوع لأنه لا يقال بالرأي ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
    (( فكيف وقد صح مرفوعا ؟ فقال هشام بن عمار : ثنا علي بن سليمان الكلبي : حدثني الأعمش عن أبي تميمة عن جندب بن عبد الله الأزدي – صاحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال : فذكره ..
  أخرجه الطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 2/178/1681) 
-      وهو إسناد جيد – وحسنه المنذري في (الترغيب ) ( 1/77/13) ورجاله ثقات من رجال البخاري غير علي بن سليمان الكلبي وهو ثقة وثقه هشام بن عمار  رحمه الله وقال ابو حاتم رحمه الله :  ( ما ارى بحديثه بأسا صالح الحديث ليس بمشهور ) 
-      وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال : ( يغرب ) 
-      ومع ذلك لم يعرفه الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله 
-      وله طريق أخرى يرويه ليث عن صفوان بن محرز عن جندب بن عبد الله : أنه مر بقوم  يقرأون القرآن .....فذكره 
أخرجه الطبراني (2/179-180) ورجاله ثقات غير ليث بن ابي سليم وهو ضعيف لاختلاطه .
-      ومن طريقه أخرجه في جملة العلم ابو الشيخ في ( الأمثال )** (181/276) وذكر الهيثمي رحمه الله رواية صفوان هذه وطرفا من رواية علي بن سليمان الكلبي المتقدمة ثم قال رحمه الله : (( رواه الطبراني من طريقين في أحدهما ليث بن أبي سليم وهو مدلس وفي الأخرى علي بن سليمان الكلبي رحمه اله ولم اعرفه وبقية رجالهما ثقات )) !! 
-      وقلده المعلقون الثلاثة *** !!!  عفا الله عنهم 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      أما الليث بن أبي سليم رحمه الله فوصفه إياه بالتدليس من اوهامه المتكررة التي خالف فيها الأولين والآخرين  كما نبهنا عليه مرارا .
-      وأما وهمه الثاني وأما جهله بالكلبي رحمه الله فمن غرائبه فإن الرجل معروف ثقة كما تقدم بل هو في كتابه ( ترتيب ثقات ابن حبان )* فيما أظن لانه في اصله كما سبق وانا لم اجزم بذلك لان الجزء الثالث الذي فيه حرف ( العين ) لم أقف عليه . والله اعلم 
-      وبالجملة الاولى من الحديث قد رواها ايضا اسماعيل بن مسلم عن الحسن عن جندب بن عبد الله مرفوعا .
أخرجه عبد الرازق في ( مصنفه ) (10/26/18250) والروياني في (مسنده ) ( 2/143/662) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 2/170/1661) 

-      وبالجملة فالحديث بهذه الطرق والمتابعات صحيح مرفوعا ولا يضره وقف من أوقفه 
-      وسكت عن هذه الطرق الحافظ في ( الفتح ) 
-      صرح الحافظ رحمه الله بأن الموقوف في حكم المرفوع كما تقدم عنه فاتفقت الروايات وزال الخلاف من بينها والحمد لله رب العالمين .
(( تنبيهات وأوهام )) 
-      علق الشيخ الأعظمي رحمه الله على رواية اسماعيل بن مسلم هذه عند عبد الرازق رحمه الله بقوله : (( أخرجه الطبراني في ( الكبير ) ورجاله رجال ( الصحيح ) قاله الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 7/297) !

قال الألباني – تعليقا على ما سبق - :
-      وهذا من أوهامه رحمه الله فإن الهيثمي رحمه الله إنما قال هذا في رواية قتادة عن الحسن كما تقدم 
-      وتبعه على هذا الوهم الشيخ – أخونا – حمدي السلفي رحمه الله – في تعليقه على رواية اسماعيل هذه الشمار اليهما من الطبراني واسماعيل بن مسلم هذا هو : المكي البصري وهو ضعيف وليس العبدي البصري فيمكن في كثير من الاحيان تحديد المراد منهما بالنظر الى الراوي عنه كما هو الشأن هنا فإن الثوري يروي عن المكي دون العبدي كما أفاده الخطيب رحمه الله 
-      تحرف اسم رواي الحديث ( جندب ) في ( المعجم الأوسط ) في بعض طبعاته الى ( خبيب ) فاقتضى التنبيه . 
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
-      وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد (6/20) : ثنا قتيبة بن سعيد : ثنا ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن عبد العزيز بن أبي الصعبة عن حنش عن فضالة بن عبيد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من شاب شيبة في سبيل الله ( وفي رواية : في الاسلام ) كانت له نورا يوم القيامة فقال رجل عند ذلك : فإن رجالا ينتفون الشيب ؟ فقال : من شاء فلينتف نوره ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      فرجال الإسناد كلهم ثقات معروفون غير عبد العزيز بن أبي الصعبة فقد ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ( 7/111) ومع أنه لم يرو عنه غير يزيد هذا وعمران بن موسى ومع ذلك قال ابن المديني رحمه الله فيه : ( ليس به بأس معروف ) 
-      فهو ( حسن الحديث إن شا الله تعالى ) 
-      رأيت المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) وقد اعل الحديث بابن لهيعة فقال ( 3/113/2) : ( رواه البزار والطبراني في الكبير و الأوسط من رواية ابن لهيعة وبقية إسناده ثقات )!!
-      وذكر الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( مجمع الزوائد ) (5/158)  نحوه !
-      ومن هذا التخريج – على إيجازه – أمور عجيبة من الخلط لم ينبه عليها الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله ومنها :
1-           لم يعزواه لأحمد رحمه الله وهو اولى بالعزو لجلالته وعلو طبقته كما هو معلوم .
2-           غفلا عن متابعة يحيى بن أيوب – وهو الغافقي المصري – لابن لهيعة في ( كبير الطبراني ) فلم يبق وجه لإعلاله بابن لهيعة وقد كان من آثارها أن اغتر بهذا الإعلال المعلقون الثلاثة فضعفوا الحديث .
3-           أخطأا في نسبة رواية ابن لهيعة للطبراني في ( الأوسط ) فأوهما إنها عنده وإنما عنده المتابعة المذكورة .
4-           لا يتوجه الإعلال المذكور بالنسبة لرواية قتيبة بن سعيد عن ابن لهيعة لأنها صحيحة ملحقة برواية العبادلة عنه كما في ترجمة ابن لهيعة في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ( (8/15) وقد سبق بيانه 
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم المحدث الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله وغفر له :
-      وهم المعلقان حسين سليم أسد و عبده علي الكوشك حفظهم الله :
-      وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم وغفر لهم :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه ( 587/2365) وابن السني في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) (229/716) وابو نعيم في ( أخبار أصبهان ) ( 1/276) من طريق مسعر بن كدام عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن عبد الله عن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من قال حين يأوي إلى فراشه : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر )) غفرت ذنوبه – او قال خطاياه شك مسعر بن كدام – وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وتابعه شعبة وسفيان عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت به نحوه إلا إنهما لم يرفعاه 
أخرجه النسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 471/811) وقال رحمه الله : (( ليس في حديث شعبة : ( عند منامه ))) .

-      سفيان أحفظ من شعبة  لاسيما وزيادة الثقة مقبولة فكيف وقد رفعه مسعر بن كدام أيضا ؟ثم رأيت الاعمش قد رواه عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت موقوفا عند أبي شيبة (9/73) فالحكم للزيادة ولا سيما انه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي كما هو ظاهر والسند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم لولا ان حبيب بن أبي ثابت كان يدلس كما قال ابن حبان نفسه تبعا لشيخه ابن خزيمة رحمهم الله لكن تدليسه قليل وان مثله يمشي العلماء حديثه حتى يتبين ان فيه علة قادحة وأنه لذلك اخرج له ابن حبان أحاديث معنعنة في ( صحيحه ) وهذا منها واحاديث اخرى .
-      وأن ما يؤمننا من تدليسه وهو رواية شعبة  عنه عند النسائي رحمه الله كما تقدم فإنه من المعروف عنه حرصه في عدم التحديث عن المعروف بالتدليس إذا لم يصرح بالتحديث كما في ( تقدمة الجرح والتعديل ) ( 161و 169) ))  وقال شعبة : كنت اتفقد فم قتادة فإذا قال : (( سمعت )) او (( حدثنا )) حفظت وإذا قال : (( حدث فلان )) تركته )

وقال رحمه الله وغفر له :
-      وقد تناقض  في هذا الحديث المعلق على ( الإحسان ) ( 12/338) فأعله بعنعنة ( حبيب بن أبي ثابت ) وأما في تحقيقه لكتاب ( موارد الظمآن ) ( 2/1066) فقال : إنه (( حسن )) ! ولم يبين وجه ذلك بعد ذلك الإعلال ومع الإحالة عليه !! – 
-      وقلده المعلقون الثلاثة في التحسين وبدون بيان أيضا كما هي عادتهم 
-      وأما المعلقان ** على الطبعة السورية ل ( الموارد ) فجريا على الجادة فضعفا إسناده بعلة العنعنة .
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابن السني رحمه الله  وكتابه ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) من مقدمة محققه الشيخ سليم بن عيد الهلالي حفظه الله  في ( عجالة الراغب المتمني في تخريج كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة ) لابن السني رحمه الله :

قال محققه حفظه الله :
أما بعد : 
-      فإن الأذكار والدعوات ريحانة القلب المؤمن يطمئن إليها ويسكن بها . عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسير في طريق مكة فمر على جبل يقال له : جمدان فقال :  (سيروا هذا جمدان سبق المفردون )  قالوا : وما المفردون يا رسول الله ؟ قال : (( الذاكرون الله كثيرا والذاكرات ) أخرجه مسلم ( 2676)  ووجه الدلالة في هذا الحديث : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ربط بين الجبل وبين ذكر الله عز وجل – لأن الأرض تسكن بالجبال .
-      وينبغي على العبد أن يلازم الاذكار المأثورة والدعوات المشهورة عن معلم الخير صلى الله عليه وسلم كالأذكار المؤقتة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل وعند أخذ المضجع وعند الاستيقاظ من النوم وادبار السجود والأذكار المقيدة عند الأكل والشرب واللباس والجماع ودخول المسجد وبيت الخلاء والخروج منه وعند المطر والرعد والريح ورؤية الهلال الى غير ذلك ..
-      وما زالت عناية العلماء مستمرا في خدمة هذا الباب الطيب المبارك من ابواب السنة المطهرة جمعا وانتقاءً وتخريجا فكان من ذلك مصنفات قيمة وهي المسماة : ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) فإنه من أجل الكتب المسندة المصنفة في الأذكار الموظفة على اعمال الليل والنهار .
-      لكن الله عز وجل ابى أن يتم إلا كتابه فلم يسلم هذا الكتاب الفذ المستطاب مما يعتري عمل ابن آدم فوجهت همتي لتوثيق نصوصه وتحقيقها وتخريج أحاديثه وآثاره وسميته : ( عجالة الراغب المتمني في تخريج كتاب ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) لابن السني )

ترجمة المصنف ونسبه ونسبته :
-      هو الإمام الحافظ الثقة ابو بكر احمد بن محمد بن اسحاق بن ابراهيم بن اسباط بن عبد الله الدينوري مولى عبد الله بن جعفر بن ابي طالب الهاشمي – رضي الله عنهما –
-      المعروف ( ابن السني ) قاله السمعاني في ( الأنساب ) ( 7/175) وابن الاثير في ( اللباب ) ( 2/149) : (( بضم السين المهملة وتشديد النون المكسورة وهذه النسبة الى السنة التي هي ضد البدعة ولما كثر اهل البدع خصوا جماعة بهذا الانتساب 
-      قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 16/255) : ( ولد في حدود سنة ثمانين ومائتين ) 
-      والظاهر انه نشأ في بيت علم وادب وصلاح فإن دينور مشهورة بهذا كما قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله في ( معجم البلدان ) ( 2/545) 
-      وقد أكثر –رحمه الله – الترحال فسمع الحديث بدمشق وبغداد والكوفة والبصرة والجزيرة ومصر وغيرها يدل على ذلك كثرة شيوخه من الحفاظ المتقنين المشهورين بالعلم والحفظ وكذا تلاميذه الذين اخذوا عنه .

شيوخه :
-      الامام الحافظ الناقد ابو عبد الرحمن احمد بن شعيب بن علي النسائي رحمه الله صاحب ( السنن الكبرى ) و ( السنن الصغرى ) وغيرها المتوفى سنة ( 303 ه ) رحمه الله . وابن السني هو رواي ( السنن الصغرى ) وهي المعروفة ب ( المجتبى ) 
-      الامام الحافظ الثقة احمد بن علي بن المثنى ابو يعلى الموصلي صاحب ( المسند ) و ( معجم الشيوخ ) وغيرهما المتوفي ( 307 ) ه
-      الامام الحافظ ابو يحيى زكريا بن يحيى الساجي المتوفى سنة ( 307 ه)
-      الامام المفسر الحافظ محمد بن جرير الطبري صاحب ( جامع البيان ) و ( تهذيب الآثار ) وغيرهما المتوفى سنة ( 310 ه )
-      الامام الحافظ الثقة محمد بن الحسن بن قتيبة المتوفى سنة ( 310 ه )
-      الامام الحافظ الثقة عبد الله بن زيدان البجلي الكوفي المتوفى سنة ( 313 ه )
-      الامام الحافظ الثقة محمد بن محمد بن سليمان ابو بكر الباغندي المتوفى سنة ( 312 ه ) 
-      الامام الحافظ الثقة احمد بن منيع ابو القاسم البغوي صاحب ( معجم الصحابة ) و ( ومسند علي بن الجعد وغيرهما المتوفى سنة ( 317 ه ) 
-      الامام الحافظ ابن جوصا المتوفى سنة ( 320 ه )
-      الامام الحافظ الحسين بن اسماعيل القاضي المشهور بالمحاملي صاحب ( الامالي ) المتوفى ( 330 ه ) 
-      الامام الحافظ الثقة الحسين بن عبد الله القطان  
وغيرهم 

ملاحظات مهمة :
-      اكثر المصنف رحمه الله عن الامام النسائي وابو يعلى الموصلي وابي عروبة الحراني والبغوي حيث روى جل احاديث الكتاب من طريقهم 
-      اكثر شيوخه ثقات بل ان بعضهم كانوا ائمة اعلام 
-      وفاة معظم شيوخه كانت بين ( 303 ه – 320 ه ) مما يدل على علو اسناد ابن السني رحمه الله 
-      عاش المصنف رحمه الله في عصر نشطت فيه حركة التصنيف والجمع والرواية

ثناء العلماء عليه :
-      قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 3/939 ) : ( الحافظ الامام الثقة . وقال رحمه الله ( 3/940 ) : ( وكان دينا خيرا صدوقا ) 
-      قال السبكي رحمه الله في( طبقات الشافعية الكبرى ) ( 2/96) : وكان رجلا  صالحا فقهيا شافعيا .
-      قال الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في ( توضيح المشتبه ) ( 5/194) والحافظ ابن حجر في ( تبصير المنتبه ) ( 2/754) : ( الحافظ ابو بكر احمد بن محمد بن اسحاق الدينوري ابن السني صاحب التصانيف ) 
-      ووصفه السخاوي رحمه الله في ( الإعلان بالتوبيخ ) ( ص:297) بالحافظ .

مصنفاته رحمه الله :
-      عمل اليوم والليلة 
-      القناعة ) طبع بتحقيق عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع 
-      الايجاز في الحديث 
-      الضيافة 
-      الطب 
-      فضائل الاعمال 
-      الصراط المستقيم 
-      رواية الإخوة بعضهم عن بعض 

وفاته رحمه الله : 
-      قال علي بن احمد بن محمد بن ابي بكر بن السني : كان ابي رحمه الله – يكتب الأحاديث فوضع القلم في انبوبة المحبرة ورفع يديه يدعو الله عز وجل فمات )) 
-      وسئل عن وفاته ؟ فقال في آخر سنة اربع وستين وثلاث مائة ) ( 364 ه 

التعريف بالكتاب :
-      قصد الامام ابن السني رحمه الله ان يكون كتابه هذا جامعا لكل الاذكار والاوراد التي جاءت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليمارسها الانسان ويؤديها في ليله ونهاره وحله وترحاله وصحته ومرضه وفي كل شان من شؤونه ولهذا سماه : ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) لان الحياة أو العمر الانساني ما هو الا صفحات من ليل او نهار اخذ هذا الاسم من شيخه الامام العالم الناقد النسائي رحمه الله الذي يعد من اوائل من الف في هذا الامر .
-      تناول المصنف رحمه الله جزئيات الحياة اليومية من صلاة وجهاد ودخول مسجد وبيع وشراء ونوم ويقظة وزيارة مريض ...وهكذا يتعرض لدقائق وتفصيلات الحياة اليومية الفردية والاجتماعية والاسرية وانه يجمع هذا الموضوع قد جسم لنا منهاج النبوة في تعامله مع الحياة وتفاعله مع الواقع وممارسته للانسانية التي تسير على الارض 

منهج المؤلف رحمه الله :
-      سلك الامام ابن السني رحمه الله في جمعه لاحاديث الكتاب مسلك المحدثين الذين كانوا في عصره او ممن سبقه وبخاصة شيخه النسائي رحمه اله فإنه صنع كتابه على منوال شيخه رحمهما الله .
-      وقد اورد المصنف رحمه الله الاسانيد من دون اشارة او تعليق او تخريج كما انه لم يتحر في مروياته الصحة وانما روى الصحيح والحسن والضعيف والموضوع ولعل الذي دعا المحدثين لسلوك هذا المنهج في تأليفهم انهم ساقوا الاسانيد فبرئت ذمتهم من العهدة فمن اراد ان يتحقق من صحة تلك الاحاديث فالسند امامه وعليه نقده نقدا علميا كما هو معروف عند اهل هذا الشأن 

إثبات نسبة الكتاب للمؤلف رحمه الله :
-      ان نسبة كتاب ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) للإمام ابن السني رحمه الله ثابتة ثبوتا قطعيا كالشمس في رابعة النهار وذلك من وجوه :
1-           الاسناد المتصل الى ابن السني رحمه الله 
2-           كثرة السماعات الموجودة على نسخ الكتاب الخطية 
3-           ذكر كثير من العلماء هذا الجزء ونسبوه الى ابن السني فجميع من صنف في الاذكار كالنووي وابن تيمية وابن القيم الجوزية والشوكاني نقل عنه واكثر عنه الامام النووي في ( الاذكار )  والحافظ ابن حجر في تخريجه المسمى ( نتائج الافكار ) وكذا السيوطي في ( الدر المنثور ) و ( الجامع الصغير ) 
4-           روى بعض العلماء احاديث من كتاب ابن السني باسنادهم اليه وهم 
1-           قوام السنة الاصبهاني في ( الترغيب والترهيب )
2-           الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي في ( الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ) 
3-           الحافظ الضياء المقدسي في ( الاحاديث المختارة )
4-           الحافظ ابن حجر في ( نتائج الافكار ) 
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه (2139) وابن أبي الدنيا * في ( إصلاح المال ) (73/215) والمخلص * في ( الفوائد المنتقاة ) ( 8/4/1) وابن حبان في الضعفاء والحاكم (2/6) والدارقطني في السنن ( 3/7/17) وكذا البيهقي ( 5/266) والشعب ( 2/86/1230) والطبراني في الاوسط ( 8/192/7390) من طريق كثير بن هشام : ثنا كلثوم بن جوشن القشيري عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( التاجر الأمين الصدوق المسلم : مع [ النبيين والصديقين والشهداء ] يوم القيامة ) 

قال ابن حبان رحمه الله :
-      (( كلثوم بن جوشن يروي عن الثقات المقلوبات وعن الثقات الموضوعات ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      (( وهذا من غلوائه ومبالغاته – رحمه الله – فقد ذكره أيضا في ثقاته ( 7/356) وهو أقرب .
-      قال ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله ( 3/164) : 
(( سألت ابي عن كلثوم بن جوشن ؟ فقال ضعيف الحديث )) 
-      روى عن ابن معين أنه قال رحمه الله :
(( ليس به بأس )) 
-      ووثقه البخاري رحمه الله كما في ( تهذيب الحافظ )) وغيره 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله : فهو وسط حسن الحديث إن شا الله تعالى 
-      قال الحاكم رحمه الله : (( كلثوم هذا بصري قليل الحديث )) 
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله  في الميزان : ((وثقه البخاري وقال ابن معين فيه : لا بأس به وقال ابو حاتم فيه : ضعيف )) 
-      قال ابو داود رحمه الله : (( منكر الحديث ) 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله : والحديث لم يذكر له ابن حبان سواه وهو حديث جيد الاسناد صحيح المعنى . وهو الذي إطمأنت اليه النفس أخيرا وانشرح له الصدر بعد ان ضعفته في بعض التخريجات فاللهم غفراً.
-      وله شاهد من حديث الحسن عن أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه مرفوعا 
رواه جمع منهم الترمذي – وحسنه – وأقره البغوي في ( شرح السنة ) والمنذري في ( الترغيب والترهيب ) والحافظ ابن كثير في ( التفسير ) ( 1/523) وأعله الحاكم بالإنقطاع بين الحسن البصري رحمه الله وابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه فهو شاهد حسن إن شا الله تعالى .

-      وقال رحمه الله وغفر له :
(( وأما الثلاثة المقلدة فقد قلبوا الحكم لجهلهم فحسنوا حديث ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه تقليدا للحافظ الترمذي رحمه الله وضعفوا حديث الترجمة من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه تقليدا ً منهم لصاحب ( الزوائد )   رحمه الله .
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : 
-      ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابي طاهر المخلص  لمحققه الفاضل / نبيل سعد الدين جرار .

مقدمة المحقق :
-      وقال حفظه الله : وقد يسر الله لي الحصول على كل النسخ الخطية لمصنفات المخلص المذكورة في ( المنتخب للالباني ) ( 397-42) و ( تاريخ التراث العربي ) فؤاد سزكين ( 1/436)
-      ومصنفات ابي طاهر المخلص التي حفظتها هذه الاصول الخطية هي : ( المخلصيات بانتقاء ابن ابي الفوارس 

ترجمة المخلص : 
-      محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن العباس بن عبد الرحمن بن زكريا ابو طاهر المخلص البغدادي الذهبي 
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله فيه : الشيخ المحدث المعمر الصدوق مسند وقته ومحدث العراق  .
-      قال الخطيب : حدثني علي بن الحسن قال : قال لي : ابو طاهر المخلص : ولدت طلوع الفجر الاول من ليلة الاثنين لسبع ليال خلون من شوال سنة خمس وثلاثمائة 
-      حدث عنه : ابو بكر البرقاني وابو القاسم الازهري وهبة الله بن الحسن الالكائي وابو محمد الخلال وابوسعيد السمان وغيرهم 
-      وانتقى عليه الحافظان : ابو الفتح ابن ابي الفوارس وابو بكر البقال 
-      قال العقيلي : شيخ صالح ثقة
-      وقال الخطيب والذهبي : وكان ثقة 
-      وقال السمعاني : كان ثقة صدوقا صالحا مكثرا من الحديث
-      وقال ابن الجوزي : وكان ثقة من الصالحين 
-      وقال ابن كثير : شيخ كثير الراوية سمع البغوي وابن صاعد وخلقا وكان ثقة من الصالحين 
-      ومات في الثامن من شهر رمضان سنة ثلاث وتسعين وثلاثمائة وله ثمان وثمانون سنة ودفن يوم الاثنين في شهر رمضان .

نبذة عن المخلصيات  ( والفوائد والاجزاء المنتقاة من حديث المخلص ) :
-      المخلصيات هي اجزاء من حديث ابي طاهر المخلص وهي قسمان :
1-           قسم من تخريج وانتقاء ابي الفتح ابن ابي الفوارس 
وهو الامام الحافظ المحقق الرحال ابو الفتح محمد بن احمد بن محمد بن فارس بن ابي الفوارس سهل البغدادي  ولد سنة ثمان وثلاثين وثلاثمائة 
2-           وقسمن من تخريج وانتقاء احمد بن عمر ابي بكر البقال 
وهو احمد بن عمر بن علي بن الفضل ابو بكر الوراق المعروف بابن البقال قال الذهبي عنه : بغدادي ثقة صالح 
-      اما امخلصيات بانتقاء ابن ابي الفوارس فهي ثلاثة عشر جزءا فقد قال الحافظ في ( المعجم المفهرس ) ( ص :355) : الجزء الثالث عشر وهو آخر ما انتقاه ابن ابي الفوارس من حديث المخلص 
والذي وقفت عليه منها هو : الجزء الاول والثالث والرابع والثاني من الخامس والسادس ومنتقى من السابع والثامن والتاسع والعاشر والحادي عشر ومنتقى من الثاني عشر والثالث عشر , وبقي الجزء الثاني الكبير ذكره الحافظ في ( المعجم المفهرس ( ص : 353) والمعجم المؤسس ( 2/401) والصفدي في ( اعيان العصر ) ( 1/533) والسخاوي في ( المقاصد الحسنة ) ( ص : 7) 
وخرج منه الحافظ حديثا في ترجمة سعد الاسود السلمي من ( الاصابة ) ( 3/89) 
-      واما المخلصيات بانتقاء البقال فلم اقف على ما يحدد عددها والذي وقفت عليه منها الجزء التاسع المعروف بجزء ابن الطلابة والجزء العاشر 
-      وثمى اجزاء اخرى من حديث المخلص رحمه الله 

تنبيهان :

وقال الالباني رحمه الله في (( المنتخب )) ( ص : 188- 189 )  في معرض سرده لمخطوطات ابي الفرج الثقفي مسعود بن الحسن بن القاسم الاصبهاني :

الفوائد :
-       نسخة ناقصة من اولها واوارقها مشوشة الترتيب وبينها اوراق من كتب اخر يغلب على الظن انه فوائد ابي طاهر المخلص وقد امكننا تمييز اوراق الثقفي من اوراق المخلص على الود كالاتي ....
-      اوراق المخلص فهي ( 80 – 85) و ( 88 – 91 ) 


الجزء الاول من المخلصيات بانتقاء ابن ابي الفوارس :
-      قال الالباني في ( المنتخب ) ( ص :399) وهو جزء كبير ليس كالاجزاء الصغيرة الحديثية المعروفة .
-      ووصفه الذهبي وابن حجر بالاول الكبير ويشتمل على اربعة اجزاء 
-      وغير ذلك من المخلصيات بانتقاء ابن ابي الفوارس ذكرها المحقق (  ص 26- 69) 
-      والاجزاء التي انتقاءها البقال ( جزء ابن الطلابة ) ( ص 70 – 74)

والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحاكم رحمه الله 
-      وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي جاء من عدة طرق ومنها :عن زيد بن سعد عن أبيه :
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما نعيت إليه نفسه خرج متلفعا في أخلاق ثياب عليه حتى جلس على المنبر فسمع الناس به واهل السوق فحضروا المسجد فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال : 
(( أيها الناس ! احفظوني في هذا الحي من الأنصار فإنهم كرشي التي آكل فيها وعيبتي اقبلوا من محسنهم وتجاوزوا عن مسيئهم )) 
أخرجه  الطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 6/40/5425) من طريق ابن أبي فديك عن ابن أبي حبيبة عن زيد بن سعد عن أبيه فذكره ..

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ( إسناد ضعيف زيد بن سعد ليس له ذكر في كتب الرجال ) 
-      ( وابن أبي حبيبة – واسمه إبراهيم بن إسماعيل بن أبي حبيبة – ضعيف كما في (( التقريب )) وما قول الهيثمي ( 10/36) :
-      (( رواه الطبراني وزيد بن سعد بن زيد الأشهلي لم أعرفه وبقية رجاله ثقات )
-      فالظاهر انه تبنى قول الامام أحمد في ( ابن ابي حبيبة ) انه ثقة ! لكن الاعتماد على قول من ضعفه – وهو الجمهور – اولى ولا سيما وهو المطابق لقاعدة : ( الجرح مقدم على التعديل ) وبخاصة ان بعضهم قد ضعفه جداً ومنهم الدارقطني الذي قال فيه : (( متروك )) وهو الذي تبناه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكاشف ) 
-      (( تنبيه )) 
1-           ترجم الحافظ في ( الإصابة )* لصحابي هذا الحديث ( سعد بن زيد الأشهلي ) ترجمة مختصرة جدا وساق له طرف حديث آخر له من طريق آخر عنه وذكر عن البغوي أنه قال :  (( لا أعلم له غيره )) وأقره الحافظ العسقلاني رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( فيستدرك عليه هذا الحديث )) 

-      ومنها : حديث كعب بن مالك  قال :
إن آخر خطبة خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( يا معشر المهاجرين ! إنكم قد اصبحتم تزيدون ....)) الحديث نحوه مختصرا
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/78) والطبراني في الكبير ( 19/79) من طريق سفيان بن حسين عن الزهري عن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك عن أبيه .
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( صحيح الإسناد )) !
(( ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله )) !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وسفيان بن حسين في روايته عن الزهري ضعف , وقد خالفه معمر فقال : عن الزهري قال : أخبرني عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن كعب عن أبيه – وكان أبوه أحد الثلاثة الذين تيب عليهم – عن رجل من اصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام خطيبا .الحديث 
اخرجه عبد الرزاق ( 11/63/19917) وعنه الطبراني ( 19/ 79/ 159) لكن لم يذكر الرجل الصحابي .
ورواه شعيب عن الزهري بإسناده عن الصحابي الذي لم يسم لكنه لم يقل : عن ابيه .
أخرجه أحمد ( 3/500) وفي فضائل الصحابة ( 2/790) .

وأما الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه ( 927)  عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: ( أما بعد , أيها الناس ! عن الناس يكثرون وتقل الانصار حتى يكونوا كالملح في الطعام فمن ولي منكم امرا ً من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستطاع أن يضر فيه أحدا او ينفعه فليقبل عن محسنهم ويتجاوز عن مسيئهم ) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      ترجمة مختصرة للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وكتابه ( الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة  ) ومنهجه فيه من مقدمة المحقق عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي حفظه الله 

مقدمة المحقق :
-      ((  إن الله سبحانه وتعالى اختص نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بصحابة جعلهم خير أمة والسابقين إلى تصديقه وتبعيته والمجاهدين بين يديه .. والناقلين لسنته وقضاياه والمقتدين به في أفعاله ومزاياه فلا خير إلا وقد سبقوا إليه من بعدهم ولا فضل إلا وقد استفرغوا فيه جهدهم فجميع هذا الدين راجع إلى نقلهم وتعليمهم وملتقى من جهتهم بإبلاغهم وتفيهم فلهم أجور كل من اهتدى بشيء من ذلك على مر الأزمان وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء بالطول والإحسان )) ( منيف الرتبة لمن ثبت له شرف الصحبة ) ( ص:31- 32)
(( وإن أولى ما نظر فيه الطالب وعنى به العالم – بعد كتاب الله عز وجل سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي المبينة لمراد الله عز وجل من مجملات كتابه والدالة على حدوده والمفسرة له والهادية إلى الصراط المستقيم صراط الله ومن اتبعها اهتدى ومن سلك غير سبيلها ضل وغوى وولاه الله ما تولى ومن أوكد الآت السنن المعينة عليها والمؤدية إلى حفظها معرفة الذين نقلوها عن نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الناس كافة وحفظوها عليه وبلغوها عنه وهم صحابته الحواريون الذين وعوها وأدوها ناصحين محسنين .....) (( الاستيعاب )) ( 1/201)
-      ولما كان الأمر كذلك كان لا بد من معرفة فضل هؤلاء الصحابة بعد ان قامت السوقة والدهماء تطعن فيهم وتنتقص قدرهم وتزعم أن ما حدث بين الصحابة من خلاف إنما كان مرجعه إلى امر الدنيا ويقصد هؤلاء بذلك الطعن في الدين نفسه كما قال ابو زرعة : (( إذا رأيت الرجل ينتقص أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعلم أنه زنديق وذلك ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندنا حق والقرآن حق وإنما أدى إلينا هذا القرآن والسنن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وإنما يريدون أن يجرحوا شهودنا ليبطلوا الكتاب والسنة والجرح بهم أولى وهم زنادقة )) (( الكفاية ص :49) 
-      وفضل الصحابة ثابت بالقرىن والسنة فقد أثنى الله عليهم في عدة آيات 
-      واما في السنة فقد تواترت الاخبار عن فضلهم فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تسبوا أصحابي فوالذي نفسى بيده لو انفق أحدكم مثل احد ذهبا ما ادرك مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه ) ( البخاري ( 3673) ومسلم ( 3541) 
-      وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خير الناس قرني الذين  انا فيهم ....)  اخرجه البخاري  ( 2561) ومسلم ( 2535)
-      وما احسن ما قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : إن الله نظر في قلوب العباد فوجد قلب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير قلوب العباد فاصطفاه لنفسه فابتعثه برسالته ثم نظر في قلوب العباد بعد قلب محمد صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجد قلوب اصحابه خير قلوب العباد فجعلهم وزراء نبيه يقاتلون على دينه فما رأى المسلمون حسنا فهو عند الله حسن وما رأوه سيئا فهو عند الله سيء)  اخرجه احمد ( 6/84)
-      وعدالة الصحابة ثابتة ايضا باجماع اهل العلم فقد قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله : الصحابة كلهم عدول مرضيون ثقات اثبات وهذا امر مجتمع عليه عند اهل العلم والحديث 
-      يقول ابن الصلاح رحمه الله في ( مقدمته ) : ( الامة مجمعة على تعديل جميع الصحابة ..) 
-      ولمزية الصحبة فقد اولى علماء المسلمين عنايتهم بهذا الشأن فكثرت فيه تصانيفهم فصنف في ذلك ابو عبد الله البخاري صاحب ( الصحيح ) أفرد في ذلك تصنيفا ثم تتابعت المصنفات كأبي عبد الله بن مندة وابي نعيم وابي عمر بن عبد البر ثم ابن الاثير وغير هؤلاء كثير الى ان جاء الحافظ ابن حجر وهو من هو فهو صاحب عقلية متميزة ومعرفة علمية واسعة فألف كتاب( الإصابة  في تمييز الصحابة ) جمع فيه ما سبقه واضاف اليه ما فات من قبله وقد قسم كتابه الى اربعة اقسام فالأول فيمن وردت صحبته بطريق الراوية عنه او عن غيره والثاني : من ذكر في الصحابة من الأطفال الذين ولدوا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والثالث في المخضرمين الذين ادركوا الجاهلية والإسلام ولم يثبت أنهم اجتمعوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا رأوه  وأما القسم الرابع فهو فيمن ذكر على سبيل الوهم والخطأ البين وهذا القسم لم يسبق اليه المصنف فكان هو الضالة المطلوبة في هذا الباب الزاهر وزبدة ما يمخضه من هذا الفن اللبيب الماهر كما قال المصنف .
-      وقد وقع الاختيار لهذه الموسوعة لانه لا غنى لمؤرخ ولا محدث ولا أديب عنها اشتملت على اكثر من عشرة الآلف ترجمة في ديوان هو افضل ما صنف في تاريخ الصحابة واوسع انتشارا واعلى رتبة لعلو رتبة المصنف واستيعابه اسماء الصحابة التي وردت فيما قبله من مصنفات في هذا الشأن واضافته ما ذكر انه صحابي على سبيل الوهم والغلط مما زاد الكتاب اهمية وزاد طلاب العلم والعلماء حرصا عليه .
وفاته رحمه الله :
-      كانت وفاته رحمه الله – بعد مرض استمر قرابة الشهرين – بعد العشاء ليلة السبت المسفرة عن الثامن والعشرين من ذي الحجة سنة اثنين وخمسين وثمانمائة عن عمر جاوز الثمانين باربعة اشهر وصلى عليه امير المؤمنين الخليفة العباسي ودفن بمقبرة بنى الخروبى المقابلة لجامع الديلمى رحمه الله رحمة واسعه واسكنه الفردوس .

منهج كتابه ( الإصابة ) :
-      لقد بين الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله المنهج الذي بنى عليه كتابه الإصابة في مقدمة كتابه حيث قسم الكتاب اولا على حروف المعجم ثم وضع تحت كل حرف اربعة اقسام :
1-           فيمن وردت صحبته بطريق الرواية عنه او عن غيره سواء كانت الطريق صحيحة او حسنة او ضعيفة او وقع ذكره بما يدل على الصحبة باي طريق كان 
2-           من ذكر في الصحابة من الاطفال الذين ولدوا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبعض الصحابة من النساء والرجال ممن مات وهو في دون سن التمييز 
3-           فيمن ذكر في الكتب المذكورة من المخضرمين الذين ادركوا الجاهلية والاسلام ولم يرد في خبر قط انهم اجتمعوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا رأوه سواء اسلموا في حياته ام لا
4-           وهو القسم المعنى بهذا الكتاب وهو تمييز الصحابة فقد ذكر فيه من ذكر في كتب الصحابة على سبيل الوهم والغلط البين 

-      وهذا المنهج الفذ الذي وضعه ابن حجر رحمه الله والتزمه بشكل دقيق قد اعتراه بعض الاضطراب في بعض المواطن وذلك لان الكتاب ضل مسودة ناقصة حتى بعد تبييضه لانه كان دائب الاستدراك والتعديل والحذف والزيادة والنقل من قسم الى قسم لاستمرار تحريه الدقة في تمييز الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وقد ظهرت بعض الملاحظات خلال تحقيق الكتاب :
1-           ان الكتاب يينقص منه المبهمات في جميع نسخه الخطية وهذا ما اشار اليه الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله في ( الجواهر والدرر ) ( 2/181) 
2-           الإحالات على المتقدم او الكنى وقع فيها بعض الخطأ فعلى سبيل المثال قد اشار المصنف في ترجمة عبد عمرو بن مفرع انه تقدم في عبد الرحمن ولم يوجد له اثر في هذا الموضع . وتكرر الاحالات على الكنى مع عدم وجودها يرجح انه لم يكمل الكنى ايضا كما هو الحال في المبهمات 
3-           اخطاء في الترتيب : يحدث احيانا ان يقع العلم في غير ترتيبه الالف بائي الذي اعتاده المصنف فيوجد مثلا : ترجمة اسير بن عروة يتلوها اسير الكندي غير منسوب ثم يتلوها اسير بن عمرو بن قيس وكذا ترجمة مليل بن ضمرة يتلوها ترجمة المنذر بن حسان ...
4-           بعض النقص في بعض التراجم كما جاء في ترجمة عمير مولى ام الفضل قال : ( روى عنه ... ومات سنة اربع ومائة ) 
5-           انه لم يعد الكتاب في صورته النهائية حيث اشار في بعض المواضع كما في ترجمة صحار بن عبد القيس ما نصه : ( ينبغي ان يحول هذا الى القسم الرابع ..)

اهم مطبوعات الكتاب :
1-           طبعته الاولى تصحيح محمد رجيه وعبد الحق غلام كلكته شركة الهند الشرقية والجمعية الاسيوية في البنغال 1853م
2-           طبعة حسن الفيومي ابراهيم مطبعة السعادة القاهرة 1911 م
3-           طبعة ببغداد مكتبة المثنى بدون تاريخ طبع
4-           طبعة اخرى  بالمكتبة التجارية الكبرى مطبعة مصطفى محمد 1939 م
5-           طبعة اخرى بتحقيق طه محمد الزينى القاهرة مكتبة الكليات الازهرية 1969 م 
6-           طبعة اخرى بتحقيق محمد على البجاوي القاهرة دار نهضة مصر 1970م وهي النسخة المطبوعة التي اعتمد عليها في هذه الطبعة  

والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 3/439) والطبراني في الكبير ( 20/196/441) من طريق رشدين عن زبان عن سهل بن معاذ بن أنس عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن إمراة أتته فقالت يا رسول الله ! انطلق زوجي غازيا ً وكنت أقتدي بصلاته إذا صلى وبفعله كله فأخبرني بعمل يبلغني عمله حتى يرجع ؟ فقال لها : (( أتستطيعين أن تقومي ولا تقعدي وتصومي فلا تفطري وتذكري الله تبارك وتعالى ولا تفتري حتى يرجع ؟ قالت : ما أطيق هذا يا رسول الله! فقال : ( والذي نفسي بيده ! لو طوقتيه , ما بلغت العشر من عمله حتى يرجع يعني : زوجها الغازي ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      السياق للإمام أحمد رحمه الله 
-      ( إسناد ضعيف لحال رشدين المعروف بالضعف ومثله زبان وهو ابن فائد )
قال المنذري رحمه الله ( 2/178/32) :
-      ( رواه احمد من رواية رشدين بن سعد – وهوثقة عنده – ولا بأس بحديثه في المتابعات والرقائق ) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وذهل الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله عن إعلاله ب ( زبان بن فائد ) وتبعه الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله فقال ( 5/274) : (( رواه أحمد والطبراني وفيه رشدين بن سعد وثقه أحمد وضعفه جماعة ) !
-      والتضعيف هو المعتمد لقاعدة ( الجرح مقدم على التعديل ) * ولا سيما وهو قول الجمهور ! على إن عزوهما لأحمد أنه وثقه هكذا مطلقا يوهم أنه لم يضعفه أيضا وليس كذلك فالروايات عنه مختلفة وهي : 
1-           ما ذكرا من التوثيق وهي رواية ابن شاهين في كتابه ( الثقات ) * ( 129/352) عن شيخه البغوي عن احمد قال : (( أرجو أن يكون ثقة او صالح الحديث ))  ولكن رواه ابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( 3/149) عن شيخه ايضا  البغوي فلم يذكر ( ثقة , أو ) !
2-           رواية الميموني قال : سمعت أبا عبد الله – يعني : أحمد بن حنبل – يقول : رشدين بن سعد ليس يبالي عن روى لكنه رجل صالح فوثقه هيثم بن خارجة – وكان في المجلس – فتبسم أبو عبد الله ثم قال : ليس به بأس في أحاديث الرقائق . أخرجه العقيلي ( 2/67) 
3-           رواية حرب بن إسماعيل قال : سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن رشدين بن سعد ؟ فضعفه وقدم ابن لهيعة عليه . رواه ابن أبي حاتم ( 1/2/513) 
4-           رواية عبد الله بن أحمد قال : سمعت أبي يقول : 
(( رشدين بن سعد وكذا و كذا )) 
رواه العقيلي ( 2/66) وابن عدي أيضا .

 يلاحظ مما سبق  :
-       من سرد هذه الروايات يتبين لنا أنها كلها متفقة على التضعيف إلا الرواية الأولى ففيها أنها ليس فيها جزم الإمام بتوثيقه وإنما الرجاء فقط وهذا إلا يفيد الجزم كما هو ظاهر 
-      لو فرضنا أنه يفيد الجزم فالجمع بين هذه الرواية والروايات الأخرى : أن التوثيق كان قبل ان يتبين له ضعفه وإذا كان الجرح مقدما على التعديل في الاقوال المختلفة عن الأئمة لان الجارح معه زيادة علم ومن علم حجة على من لم يعلم فهذا هو السبيل أيضا في التوفيق بين الأقوال المختلفة عن الإمام الواحد ومن هذا يتبين خطأ الحافظ المنذري والحافظ الهيثمي رحمهم الله تعالى في إطلاقهما عزو التوثيق للإمام أحمد الموهم أنه لم يضعفه أيضا وعليه فلا يعتمد على هذا التوثيق لمخالفته لاقوال الإمام الأخرى واقوال الأئمة الاخرين .
-      ثم إن زبان بن فائد رحمه الله – لم يوثقه احد ولا خلاف في ضعفه فسكوتهما عنه خطأ آخر .
-      وثمة خطأ هو أهم مما تقدم هو غفلتهما عن متابعة قوية ل ( زبان ) عند الطبراني ( رقم 440) من طريقين عن ابن وهب : حدثني سعيد بن أبي أيوب عن خير بن نعيم عن سهل بن معاذ به .
وهو ( إسناد صحيح ) رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم إلى سهل بن معاذ وسهل قال الحافظ  رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : ( لا بأس به إلا في روايات زبان عنه ) 
والله أعلم 

-      نبذة مختصرة عن الحافظ ابن شاهين وكتابه ( الثقات ) ومنهجه رحمه الله  لمحققه الكتور عبد المعطي امين قلعجي 

المصنف :
-      (( هو الشيخ الصدوق الحافظ العلم المحدث المؤرخ الواعظ المفسر شيخ العراق ومحدثها وصاحب التفسير الكبير ابو حفص عمر بن أحمد بن عثمان احمد بن محمد بن ايوب البغدادي المعروف بابن شاهين رحمه الله 
سبب تسميته ابن شاهين :
-      كان جده لامه اسمه : احمد بن محمد بن يوسف بن شاهين الشيباني اصله من مروروز من كور خراسان وغلب على المصنف هذا اللقب وعرف به 
ولادته رحمه الله :
-      ولد ابن شاهين رحمه الله في صفر سنة سبع وتسعين ومئتين 
شهادة العلماء له :
-      قال ابو الفتح بن ابي الفوارس : ابن شاهين ثقة مأمون صنف ما لم يصنفه غيره
-      قال ابو بكر الخطيب رحمه الله : كان ثقة امينا يسكن بغداد الجانب الشرقي
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله : ما كان الرجل بالبارع في غوامض الصنعة ولكنه راوية الاسلام رحمه الله 
وفاته رحمه الله :
-      مات ابن شاهين في ذي الحجة سنة خمس وثمانين وثلاث مئة
-      عاش تسعا وثمانين سنة ومات بعد الدارقطني بايام يسيرة

مصنفاته رحمه الله :
-      كان ابن شاهين محدثا كثير التصانيف فقد ذكر بنفسه انه الف ( 330) كتابا ويقال ان تفسيره للقرآن كان الف جزء كما صنف في التاريخ والحديث والزهد وغيرها 
-      وقد فقدت اكثر كتبه خاصة التفسير الكبير خلال العواصف التي اجتاحت العالم الاسلامي من شرق وغرب
-      ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه
-      تاريخ اسماء الثقات ممن نقل عنهم العلم 
-      الاحاديث الافراد
-      الامالي وهو جزء فيه حديث 
-      شرح مذاهب اهل السنة ومعرفة شرائع الدين والتمسك بالسنة
-      فضائل فاطمة رضي الله عنها
-      فضائل شهر رمضان وما فيها من الاحكام 
-      ما اجتمع عندي من الاحاديث التي بيني وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اربعة رجال .

كتاب تاريخ اسماء الثقات :
-      راى ابن شاهين بعد ان الف ( التفسير الكبير للقرآن الكريم ) و ( ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه ) و ( شرح مذاهب اهل السنة ) و ( الاحاديث الافراد ) ان يؤلف كتابا يجمع فيه اسماء الثقات ممن نقلوا الحديث النبوي الشريف ورووه وقد سبقه في ذلك احمد بن عبد الله بن صالح العجلي فصنف كتابه في تاريخ الثقات 
-      وسبقه ايضا محمد بن حبان فيلسوف اهل الجرح والتعديل ( ت 354 ه ) بتصنيف كتاب ( الثقات ) وقد جزأه ثلاثة اجزاء : شمل الاول ثقات التابعين وشمل الثاني ثقات اتباع التابعين واما الثالث فقد خصصه للثقات من تبع اتباع التابعين 
-      ويتميز كتاب ( تاريخ اسماء الثقات ) لابن شاهين عن ثقات العجلي وثقات ابن حبان بانه مرتب على حروف المعجم في حين عمد الهيثمي الى ترتيب ثقات العجلي ثم الى ترتيب ثقات ابن حبان فرتبهما كلاهما على حروف المعجم 
-      ثم صنف زين الدين بن قطلوبغا كتاب الثقات الذين لم تذكر اسماؤهم في الكتب الستة وهو كبير في اربعة مجلدات 
-      اعتمد ابن شاهين في كتاب تاريخ اسماء الثقات كتابه على كتاب (( يحيى بن معين ) وعلى روايات عرفت ونقلت عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي واحمد بن حنبل وعلي بن المديني وعثمان بن ابي شيبة ومحمد بن عباد الموصلي واحمد بن صالح العجلي ومن قاربهم 
-      ومن المعلوم ان كتابه بما نقله لم يستوعب الا ما وصل اليه بالرواية الصحيحة عن هؤلاء الجهابذة الاعلام .
-      لا يوجد خلاف في ان المصنف قد وثق بعض المجمع على ضعفهم وتركهم مثاله ترجمة محمد بن القاسم الاسدي فقد ذكر انه ثقة رغم ان الاجماع على انه كذاب 
-      والمصنف لم يسرد اسماء الثقات في كتابه فقط فقد تخلل كتابه اسماء بعض الضعفاء وقد نبه الى ذلك  كما في ترجمة محمد بن ثابت العبدي ومحمد بن ثابت البناني وقوله فيهما : ( ليسا بشيء) 

الفاظ التوثيق عند المصنف :
-      يطلق المصنف رحمه الله الفاظ : ثقة ثقة , ثقة , شيخ ثقة , رجل صالح فاضل ثقة صدوق ليس به بأس , ثقة مامون صالح أثبت وأوثق من فلان كيس ما أرى به بأساً ..
-      هذه الألفاظ اغلبها مما يقول يحيى بن معين بالدرجة الاولى 
-      قال يحيى بن معين : إذا قلت : لا بأس به فهو ثقة وإذا قلت : هو ضعيف فليس هو بثقة لا يكتب حديثه 

- اعتماد ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله في ( تهذيب التهذيب ) على كتاب ابن شاهين وافرع اسماء الثقات في ( التهذيب ) ونقل كلام ابن شاهين بنصه كما في كتابه التهذيب من الامثلة 
- او ينقل ابن حجر رحمه الله ان ابن شاهين ذكره في الثقات مكتفيا بذلك دون نقل نص التوثيق .

نسخ الكتاب الخطية :
-      تقع مخطوطة الكتاب في المكتبة المتوكلية اليمنية بالجامع الكبير بصنعاء تحت رقم ( 12) مصطلح حديث وعنها مصورة محفوظة بدار الكتب المصرية 

منهج المصنف رحمه الله :
-      صنف ابن شاهين رحمه الله كتابه على حروف المعجم – على الابواب فمثلا  يقول : باب الألف فيسرد من اسمه اسماعيل وابراهيم ومن اسمه اسحاق ومن اسمه اشعث ومن اسمه اسرائيل ومن اسمه ابان وهذه كلها بحرف اكبر من الحرف المنسوخ به الكتاب للتمييز الا ان الترتيب الابجدي داخل كل باب مفقود فإسماعيل يأتي قبل ابراهيم وأنس قبل أسد وهكذا في كل الكتاب  .
-      والله اعلم

----------


## العربي بن كريم عليان

بارك الله فيكم
نفعنا الله واياكم بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفيكم بارك الله
ونفعنا واياكم بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الشيخ الدكتور محفوظ الرحمن زين الله السلفي رحمه الله  :



في الحديث الذي الذي أخرجه البزار في ( مسنده البحر الزخار ) ( 6/  /493/2529) : حدثنا العباس ابن ابي طالب قال : أخبرنا منجاب بن الحارث قال : أخبرنا حفص بن غياث عن عاصم عن ابي عثمان عن سلمان رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة : الشيخ الزاني والإمام الكذاب والعائل المزهو ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ( وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير العباس بن أبي طالب وهو ثقة وهو ابن جعفر بن عبد الله البغدادي ابو محمد بن أبي طالب وهو من شيوخ ابن ماجه مترجم في ( التهذيب ) 
-      وقال المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب والترهيب ) ( 2/192/16) : ( رواه البزار  بإسناد جيد ) 
-      وقال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 6/255) : ( رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح ) غير العباس بن ابي طالب وهو ثقة ) 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
-      ( وهو من الأحاديث التي لم يوردها الهيثمي في كتابه (( كشف الأستار )) وهو على شرطه رحمه الله .
-      وهو مما استدركته عليه في كتابي ( صحيح كشف الأستار ) يسر الله إتمامه مع قسميه ( ضعيف كشف الأستار ) بمنه وكرمه وفضله !
-      وعزاه الدكتور محفوظ الرحمن  رحمه الله في تعليقه على ( البحر الزخار ) لمعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة وفاته التنبيه أنه حديث آخر وهو :
-      (( ثلاثة لا ينظر الله إليهم يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم أشيمط زان وعائل متكبر ورجل جعل الله له بضاعة فلا يبيع إلا بيمينه ولا يشتري إلا بيمينه 
أخرجه في ( الكبير ) ( 6/301/6111)  والأوسط ( 6/288/5573) والصغير ( 169- هندية ) من طريق سعيد بن عمرو الأشعثي : قال : حدثنا حفص ابن غياث به .
-      وفي معناه احاديث أخرى يزيد بعضهم على بعض ساق بعضها ابو جعفر الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 4/378- 381) مبينا انه لا اختلاف بينها 
-      قلت : وهم الشيخ الدكتور محفوظ الرحمن بن زين الله السلفي رحمه الله في 
   عزوه حديث الترجمة لمعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة وهو وهم منه رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته وهو حديث آخر غير حديث الترجمة . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الشيخ المحدث أبو عبد الله مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/356) – والسياق له – والبيهقي في السنن ( 8/231) والشعب ( 4/254/5373) وأحمد ( 1/217و309و 317) – والرواية الأخرى له – وعبد بن حميد ( 1/513/587) وابو يعلى ( 4/414) ومن طريقه ابن حبان ( 43/53) والطبراني في الكبير ( 11/218/17546) من طرق عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله لعن الله من غير تخوم الأرض لعن الله من كمه الأعمى عن السبيل لعن الله من سب والديه لعن الله من تولى غير مواليه [لعن الله من وقع على بهيمة ][لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط ]) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 


قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      الزيادة الأولى للبيهقي رحمه الله وعبد بن حميد والطبراني ورواية لأحمد والحاكم 
-      الزيادة الأخرى لهم جميعا ما عدا الحاكم رحمه الله 
-      الحديث أعله المعلق * على ( مسند عبد بن حميد ) ب ( عمرو بن أبي عمرو ) وهذا فقال : (( وثقه قوم وضعفه آخرون ) !
وفيه جنف وظلم للسنة ورواتها فليس كل من تكلم فيه بعضهم يعل به حديثه فكم من راو من رواة الشيخين قد تكلم فيه بعض الأئمة ومنهم هذا بل وشيخه عكرمه أيضا ؟ وإنما ينبغي في هذه الحالة الرجوع إلى علم الجرح والتعديل وأصوله ممن كان عالما به مع الإستعانة بالحفاظ الذين سبقونا في هذا المجال خلافا لبعض الأغرار ممن يظنون أنهم على شيء من هذا العلم وهو لم يشموا رائحته بعد .

-       فإن الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله عندما ترجم ل( عمرو )  قال :
(( صدوق حديثه مخرج في ( الصحيحين ) في الأصول )) 
-      ساق أقوال الأئمة فيه ثم عقب بقوله :
(( حديثه صالح حسن منحط عن الدرجة العليا من الصحيح )) 
-      وقد أورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في رسالته القيمة (( الرواة المتكلم فيهم بما لا يوجب الرد )) ( 155/264) 
-      قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله  في ( التقريب ) :
(( ثقة ربما وهم )) 
-      وللحديث شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا بتمامه إلا انه ذكر مكان جملة ( الأعمى ) قوله : ( ملعون من جمع بين امرأة وابنتها ) وفي إسناده ضعيفان ولذلك خرجته في الضعيفة ( 5368) لأني لم أجد لهذه الجملة منه شاهدا 
-      وللجملة الاولى و الثانية وكذلك الرابعة لكن بلفظ (( لعن الله من لعن والديه )
لهذا شاهد صحيح من حديث علي رضي الله عنه مرفوعا  في حديث أخرجه مسلم  رحمه الله ( 6/85) .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      ترجمة مختصرة لكتاب الحافظ الذهبي ( 748 ه )رحمه الله ( معرفة الرواة المتكلم فيهم بما لا يوجب الرد ) ومنهجه  لمحققه ابو عبدالله ابراهيم سعيداي  ادريس :

مقدمة المحقق :
-      جاء اهتمام اهل العلم بالسنة النبوية من منطلقات عدة : اهمها انهم أيقنوا ان طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والتأسي به لا يتأتيان إلا من القرآن والسنة الثابتة الصحيحة واشترطوا أن يكون التمسك بهما على ضوء مفهوم السلف الصالح خاصة وعند هذا الشرط تكمن الحقيقة التي تميز بها اهل السنة عن غيرهم من العاملين في نشر الإسلام والأدلة التي استندوا عليها كثيرة .
-      وجاءت الادلة من السنة ومنها :
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كل امتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى قالوا : يا رسول الله ومن يأبى ؟ قال : من أطاعني دخل الجنة ومن عصاني دخل النار )  أخرجه البخاري في كتاب العلم ( 1/249)  
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تكذبوا علي فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار ) رواه البخاري في كتاب العلم ( 1/199) 
-      وقد فهم اهل العلم ان لا يقولوا قولا ا وان يفعلوا فعلا الا اذا علموا حكم الله ورسوله فيه . واشترطوا ان تكون النصوص المثبتة لهه الأحكام لا بد من ثبوتها عن طريق الإسناد الصحيح الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سواء كانت هذه النصوص قرآن او سنة مع التفاوت المعروف عند اهل العلم بين إسناد القرآن الكريم وإسناد السنة النبوية .
-      ولذا قال ابن سيرين رحمه الله : ( ان هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم ) رواه مسلم بسنده في مقدمة الصحيح ( 1/14) 
-      وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله – ( الاسناد من خصائص هذه الأمة وهو من خصائص الإسلام ثم هو في الإسلام من خصائص اهل السنة )  ( منهاج السنة لابن تيمية ( 4/11)
-      ومن هنا ظهر اهتمام اهل العلم برجال الإسناد وذلك بضبط اسمائهم وكناهم والقابهم وانسابهم وابائهم وامهاتهم وذكر بعض شيوخه م وطلابهم وتسجيل رحلاتهم في البلدان ولقائهم مع العلماء وبيان احوالهم واخلاقهم مما له اهمية في توثيقهم وتضعيفهم وذكر نماذج من مروياتهم وضبط سني وفاتهم 
-      وللمؤلف رحمه الله – رسالة في هذا الشأن اعتمد عليها كل من كتب في هذا المجال بعده

منهج الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في هذا الكتاب :
-      سلك الحافظ الذهبي في كتابه مسلكا متميزا وهو من قبيل الكتب التي الفت للدفاع عن السنة النبوية وحملتها واهلها  فقد صاغه في منهج في غاية من الدقة والرصانة وناهيك بهذا الكتاب انه الفه بعد كتابه المغني والميزان كما اشار الى ذلك في المقدمة لهذا الكتاب , وهو يسوق قول الجارح تحت ترجمة الراوي المتكلم فيه بما لا يوجب رد روايته ثم يبين بإحدى طرق الاستدلال ان هذا القول لا ينهض لرد رواي المتكلم فيه فمثلا ياتي بقول الجارح اولا ويكون في الغالب من المتشددين ثم يتبعه بقول احد المعتدلين من علماء هذا الشأن ويدلل بذلك على ان قول المشدد مردود وتارة يتعقب بنفسه قول الجارح المتشدد .
-      وتارة يكون الجرح بسبب تغيير في حال الراوي مثل الكبر في السن او احتراق كتب الراوي وتارة يكون الجرح ناتجا عن اختلاف في جانب من العقيدة بين المتكلم فيه والمتكلم مثل التشيع والقدر والرفض والإرجاء وبما ان علماء الحديث وضعوا قواعد محكمة في مصطلح الحديث حسم الذهبي الموقف على ضوء هذه القواعد المتفق عليها بين أهل السنة ويكاد الكلام في هؤلاء النخبة ان يكون منحصرا في هذه الصور المذكورة 
ترجمة الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
-      وقد كتب في ترجمة الحافظ الذهبي  رحمه الله وحياته وآثاره دراسات معاصرة ومن احفها واجودها شمولا واحاطة ودقة ودراسة الدكتور بشار عواد معروف في رسالته ( الذهبي ومنهجه في كتابه تاريخ الإسلام ) وهي كانت دراسة تقدم بها صاحبها لنيل درجة العالمية ( الدكتوراه ) في التاريخ الاسلامي 
-      اسمه : ابو عبدالله محمد بن احمد بن عثمان بن قايماز بن عبد الله الذهبي ويرجع نسبه الى اسرة تركمانية الاصل تنتهي بالولاء الى بني تميم 
-      وفاته رحمه الله : توفي سنة ( 748 ه )

مقدمة الذهبي رحمه الله :
-      هذا فصل مفيد من كلام الامام الحافظ الناقد ابي عبد الله محمد ابن الذهبي رحمه الله :
(( قال : وقد كتبت في مصنفي ( الميزان ) عددا كثيرا من الثقات الذين احتج بهم البخاري ومسلم او غيرهما بهم لكون الرجل منهم قد دون اسمه في مصنفات الجرح وما اوردتهم لضعف فيهم عندي بل ليعرف ذلك وما زال يمر بي الرجل الثبت وفيه مقال من لا يعبأ به ولو فتحنا هذا الباب على نفوسنا لدخل فيه عدة من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة ...
-      فبعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم[ اختلفوا فيما ]بينهم والله يرضى عن الكل ويغفر لهم فما هم بمعصومين وما اختلافهم ومحاربتهم بالتي تلينهم عندنا اصلا ولا بتكفير الخوارج لهم انحطت رواياتهم بل صار كلام الخوارج والشيعة فيهم حرما في الطاعنين 
-      وهكذا كثير من كلام الاقران بعضهم في بعض ينبغي ان يطوى ولا يروى ويطرح ولا يجعل طعنا ويعامل الرجل بالعدل والقسط 
-      وسوف ابسط ( فصلا ) في هذا المعنى يكون فصلا بين الجرح المعتبر وبين الجرح المردود ا ن شا الله .
-      فأما الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – فبساطهم مطوي وان جرى ما جرى وان غلطوا كما غلط غيرهم من الثقات فما يكاد يسلم احد من الغلط لكنه غلط نادر لا يضر ابدا اذ على عدالتهم وقبول ما نقلوه في العمل وبه  ندين الله تعالى 
-      واما التابعون فيكاد يعدم فيهم من يكذب متعمدا ولكن لهم غلط واوهام فمن ندر غلطه في جنب ما قد حمل واحتمل ومن تعدد غلطه وكان من اوعية العلم اغتفر له ايضا ونقل حديثه وعمل به على تردد بين الائمة الاثبات في الاحتجاج عمن هذا نعته : كالحارث الاعور وعاصم بن[ ضمرة ]وصالح مولى التوأمة و عطاء بن السائب ونحوهم 
-      ومن فحش خطؤه وكثر تفرده لم يحتج بحديثه ولا يكاد يقع في التابعين الاولين وتوجد في صغار التابعين فمن بعدهم ....
والله اعلم .

-      : 

قال الذهبي رحمه الله :
 [ ح , م , عه ] عمرو بن ابي عمرو مولى المطلب وثق
-      قال احمد : ما به بأس
-      قال النسائي : ليس بالقوي
-      قال الدارقطني : ليس به بأس
-      قال ابو داود : ليس بذاك
-      قال الحاكم : خرج له في الاصول 
-      لينه يحيى بن معين رحمه الله .
قلت : هذه اقوال ائمة هذا الشأن رحمهم الله في عمرو المدني رحمه الله .

-      ومن مقدمة الشيخ المحدث مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله وغفر الله له  لترجمة للمؤلف ومنهجه رحمه الله :
ترجمة المصنف رحمه الله :
ابو محمد عبد بن حميد بن نصر الكسي ويقال الكشي بالفتح والإعجام يقال يقال : اسمه عبد الحميد ولد بعد السبعين ومائة .
ثناء العلماء عليه رحمه الله :
-      قال ابن حبان رحمه الله في الثقات ( 8/401) : وكان ممن جمع وصنف .
-      قال ابن السمعاني رحمه الله في الانساب ( 4/625) : إمام جليل القدر مما جمع وصنف وكانت اليه الرحلة من أقطار الأرض 
-      قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله في معجم البلدان ( 5/460) : ( صاحب المسند واحد أئمة الحديث ) 
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله في السير ( 12/235) : الإمام الحافظ الحجة الجوال 
-      وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في تذكرته ( 3/534) : كان من الإئمة الثقات 
مؤلفاته رحمه الله :
1-التفسير " ذكره ابن نقطو في التفسير والذهبي في السير وتذكرته وابن كثير في البدايو والنهاية 
1-           المسند الكبير : ذكره العلماء باسم المسند
2-           المنتخب :وهو الذي ذكره العلماء باسم المنتخب وقالوا : إنه القدر المسموع لابراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي رحمه الله من المسند
سببب تسمية الكتاب ب (( المنتخب )) :
 قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في المعجم المفهرس ( ص :134) ويسمى المنتخب وهو القدر المسموع لابراهيم بن خزيم من عنده 
قال الكتاني رحمه الله في ( الرسالة المستطرفة ( ص :59) : ان عبد بن حميد له مسندان احدهما كبير والاخر صغير وهو المسمى ( المنتخب ) وهو القدر المسموع لابراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي منه وهو الموجود بين ايدي الناس مجلد لطيف وهو خال من مسانيد كثير من مشاهير الصحابة .

فوائد ذكرها  الشيخ ابو معاوية  البيروتي حفظه الله :
- وأما راويه، فترجم له الذهبي في " تاريخ الإسلام " ( طبقة 311 – 320 هـ ) فقال : 
إبراهيم بْن خُزَيْم بْن قُمَيْر بْن خاقان أبو إِسْحَاق الشّاشيّ، راوية عَبْد بْن حُمَيْد، شيخ مستور، مقبول، روى عَنْ عبدٍ تفسيره ومسنده الكبير، وحدث بخراسان، روى عنه أبو محمد بن حمويه السرخسي، وغيره، ولم يبلغني وفاته رحمه الله .
وقد سمع منه ابن حَمُّوَيْه بالشاش في سنة ثماني عشرة وثلاث مئة في شَعْبان، وقال : كَانَ أصل أجداده من مَرْو، وأن سَماعَه من عَبْد في سنة تسعٍ وأربعين ومئتين، وحدَّثَ عَنْهُ : أبو حاتم بْن حِبّان . اهـ .

وترجم له ابن نقطة ( ت 629 هـ ) في " التقييد " وقال : حدث عن عبد بن حميد بن نصر الكشي بكتاب مختصر المسند . اهـ .

قال أبو معاوية البيروتي : وسأضيف فائدتين؛ 
الأولى أن الذهبي انتخب من مسند عبد بن حميد جزءاً، ذكره ابن حجر في " المعجم المفهرس " .
والثانية، أن الحافظ عبد بن حميد خلّف ابناً من رواة الحديث، واسمه محمد، توفي سنة 286 هـ،

طبعات الكتاب :
حول طبعات الكتاب:
نال كمال الدين أوزدَمير بتحقيقه درجة الدكتوراه في العلوم القرآنية والحديث 
في كلية العلوم الإسلامية بجامعة أرضروم بتركيا، وهي مدققة.

وقد طبع الكتاب بعناية وتحقيق السيد صبحي السامرائي ومحمود الصعيدي،
 عن عالم الكتب ومكتبة النهضة العربية، سنة 1408هـ/ 1988م، ثم طبع
 بعناية وتحقيق الشيخ مصطفى بن العدوي، الجزء الأول في دار الأرقم 
بالكويت سنة 1405هـ/1985م، والجزء الثاني والثالث في مكتبة ابن حجر
 بمكة المكرمة سنة 1408هـ/1988م، ثم أعاد تحقيقه على عدة 
مخطوطات في دار بلنسية، سنة 1423هـ/ 2002م، ثم اعتنى به الشيخ
 أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي العينين، وطبع في دار ابن عباس 2010م.
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*-     * وهم المعلقون الثلاثة* عفا الله عنهم :





في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/356) – والسياق له – والبيهقي في السنن ( 8/231) والشعب ( 4/254/5373) وأحمد ( 1/217و309و 317) – والرواية الأخرى له – وعبد بن حميد ( 1/513/587) وابو يعلى ( 4/414) ومن طريقه ابن حبان ( 43/53) والطبراني في الكبير ( 11/218/17546) من طرق عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله لعن الله من غير تخوم الأرض لعن الله من كمه الأعمى عن السبيل لعن الله من سب والديه لعن الله من تولى غير مواليه [لعن الله من وقع على بهيمة ][لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط ]) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 


قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      الزيادة الأولى للبيهقي رحمه الله وعبد بن حميد والطبراني ورواية لأحمد والحاكم 
-      الزيادة الأخرى لهم جميعا ما عدا الحاكم رحمه الله 
-      والتي قبلها اخرجهما النسائي في ( السنن الكبرى ) ( 4/322/7337) والخرائطي في ( مساوئ الأخلاق ) ( 203/443) 

-      ولهذا الحديث شاهد صحيح من حديث علي رضي الله عنه مرفوعا في حديث أخرجه مسلم ( 6/85) وغيره 

وقال  الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وإن من تخاليط المعلقين الثلاثة *** على ( الترغيب ) وجهلهم بفن التخريج فضلا عن علم الجرح والتعديل والتصحيح والتضعيف قولهم في تخريج حديث الترجمة من حديث ابن عباس ( 2/249) : (( رواه ابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) والبيهقي في ( الشعب ) * والنسائي ( 7/232) من حديث علي )) !!
-      وفيه جهالات منهم – عفا الله عنهم - :
1-           خلطوا حديث علي مع حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهم فلا يدري القراء من من الثلاثة أخرج حديث علي ومن الذي أخرج حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهم 
2-           اقتصارهم على النسائي في العزو لحديث علي رضي الله عنه يوهم أنه لم يروه من هو أولى بالعزو منه وليس كذلك فقد رواه مسلم رحمه الله ايضا كما قدمنا آنفا 
3-           يوهم أيضا أن حديث علي رضي الله عنه فيه الفقرات السبع التي في حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه والواقع انه ليس فيه إلا ثلاث على ما سبق بيانه 
4-           أغمضوا أيضا عيونهم عن تخريج رواية النسائي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وقد ذكرها الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في تخريجه للحديث بقوله ( ة3/198/5) : (( رواه ابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) والبيهقي وعند النسائي آخره مكررا )) 
5-           لم يستدركوا الزيادة الأولى التي عند البيهقي مع انهم عزوا الحديث إليه بالجزء والرقم ! فما أنشطهم في اجترار ما يقوله المنذري من التخريج وإعادته إياه في التعليق وفي تسويد السطور بزيادة الأجزاء والصفحات والأرقام نقلا من الفهارس بدون فائدة تذكر ! والله المستعان .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :
1-           محي الدين مستو 
2-           وسمير أحمد العطار
3-           ويوسف علي بديوي .

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو داود ( 3541 ) من طريق عمر بن مالك عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر عن خالد بن أبي عمران عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من شفع لأخيه بشفاعة فأهدى له هدية عليها فقبلها فقد أتى بابا عظيما من أبواب الربا ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير القاسم وهو ابن عبد الرحمن أبو عبد الرحمن صاحب أبي أمامة – وهو حسن الحديث كما استقر عليه رأي الحفاظ مع الخلاف المعروف فيه قديما ولذلك ساقه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله مساق المسلمات في بعض كتاباته فانظر مثلا ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ( 31/286) .
-      تابع عمر بن مالك ابن لهيعة : ثنا عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر به .
أخرجه أحمد ( 5/261) 
-      وتابع ابن ابي جعفر عبيد الله بن زحر عن علي بن يزيد عن القاسم به 
أخرجه الطبراني في ( الكبير ) والشجري * في ( الأمالي ) ( 2/236) 
-      وقد يتبادر لبعض الأذهان ان الحديث مخالف لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تستطيعوا ان تكافئوه فادعوا له حتى تعلموا أن قد كافأتموه ) رواه ابو داود وغيره 
-      ولا مخالفة بينهما وذلك بأن يحمل هذا على ما ليس فيه شفاعة او على ما ليس بواجب من الحاجة . والله اعلم 
-      بسط القول  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 31/286)  فليرجع إليه 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ( تنبيه ) : اشتط ابن الجوزي رحمه الله وغلا في قوله في تضعيفه لهذا الحديث وقوله رحمه الله في ( العلل المتناهية ) * ( 2/268) :
(( عبيد الله ضعيف عظيم والقاسم أشد ضعفا منه ) !

-      عبيد الله وثقه الجمهور 
-      قول الإمام أحمد رحمه الله فيه : ( ليس بالقوي ) : لا يعني انه ضعيف وإنما أنه ليس صحيح الحديث بل حسن بدليل قوله في رواية عنه : (( لا بأس به )) 
-      ذكره الذهبي رحمه الله في (( المتكلم فيهم بما لا يوجب الرد ))* ( 142/225) 
-      الشيخين رحمهم الله  احتجا به رحمه الله  .
-      وأما القاسم رحمه الله فهو وسط الحديث كما تقدم 
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      ذكره الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الراوة المتكلم فيهم بما لا يوجب الرد ) ( 142/225
[ ع ] عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر المصري
       عن التابعين وثق .
       قال أحمد ليس بالقوي .
قال محققه :
-      قال ابن يونس : كان عالما زاهداً عابداً
-      قال النسائي وابو حاتم وغيرهما : ثقة .
-      الميزان ( 3/4) والتهذيب ( 7/5) 

ثانيا : كتاب ( العلل المتناهية في الاحاديث الواهية ) لابن الجوزي رحمه الله لخصه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله فاستدرك على الإمام ابن الجوزي بعض الأخطاء والأوهام وذلك لا يحط من قدر الإمام لما يعتري الإنسان من وهم ونسيان . فجل من لا ينسى . والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

-      منهج الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه ( تلخيص كتاب العلل المتناهية ) لمحققه ابو تميم ياسر إبراهيم محمد 

مقدمة المحقق :
-      فهذا كتاب تلخيص ( العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية ) والمعروف بين أهل العلم بكتاب ( تلخيص الواهيات ) للامام الحافظ الكبير مؤرخ الإسلام وشيخ المحدثين شمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن احمد بن عثمان بن قايماز التركماني – ابن الذهبي – رحمه الله تعالى 
-      توفي رحمه الله وغفر الله له 748 ه في مدينة دمشق
-      وهو أشهر من ان يترجم له او أن يعرف به 
-      ولخصه من كتاب (( العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية )) للإمام الحافظ أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن الجوزي التيمي القرشي رحمه الله 
-      وقد أكثر الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله من المختصرات وتلخيص أمهات الكتب وذلك – فيما يبدو لي- على سبيل المذاكرة لا على سبيل النقد وتتبع الأوهام وقد قال الحسيني في ترجمته من ذيل الحفاظ ( ص : 35) : وخرج لجماعة من شيوخه وجرح وعدل وفرع وصحح وعلل واستدرك وافاد وانتقى واختصر كثيرا من تآلف المتقدمين والمتأخرين وكتب علما كثيرا وصنف الكتب المفيدة ومصنفاته ومختصراته وتخريجاته تقارب المائة )) ا ه
-      ولم تكن مختصرات الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تقليدية بل تجده يضيف اليها التعليقات النفيسة والاستدراكات البارعة والإضافات التي لا غنى عنها ويصحح ويصوب لمؤلف الأصل اذا تنبه لوهمه او غلطه ويعقد مقارنات تدل على سعة علمه وتبحره في فن الكتاب الذي يختصره 
-      وكثيرا ما يقوم الحافظ الذهبي بتخريج الاحاديث الواردة في الكتب التي يقدم باختصارها ويروى بعضها بسنده إذا وجد مجالا لذلك كما قال تلميذه الإما الصفدي في كتابه ( الوافي ) ( 2/163) : ( ولم أجد عنده جمود المحدثين ولا كودنة – أي بلادة – النقلة بل هو فقيه النظر له دربة باقوال الناس ومذاهب الأئمة من السلف وارباب المقالات وقد اعجبني منه ما يعانيه في تصانيفه من انه لا يتعدى حديثا يورده حتى يبين ما فيه من ضعف متن او ظلام إسناد او طعن في رواته ولم أر غيره يراعي هذه الفائدة فيما يورد ) ا ه
-      ثم إن الناظر في مصنفات الامام ابن الجوزي ليعلم صدق ما قاله الحافظ الذهبي وغيره من ان ابن الجوزي كان كثير الغلط فيما يصنف وان كانوا اعتذروا له بان سبب ذلك هو العجلة وعدم تنقيح ما يفرغ من كتابته والتحول في مصنف الى مصنف آخر ولان جل علمه من كتب صحف ما مارس فيما ارباب العلم كما ينبغي .
-      قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير ( 21/387) في ترجمة ابن الجوزي : ( هكذا هو له أوهام وألوان من ترك المراجعة وأخذ العلم من صحف وصنف شيئا لو عاش عمرا ثانيا لما لحق ان يحرره ويتقنه ) 
-      قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في اللسان ( 3/84) : بعد أن ذكر حكاية عن ابن الجوزي ( ودلت هذه القصة على ان ابن الجوزي حاطب ليل لا ينقد ما يحدث به ) 
-      ومن اكثر اكتب التي صنفها ابن الجوزي وكانت تحتاج منه الى مراجعة وتنقيح كتابيه (( العلل المتناهية )) و (( الموضوعات )) ولذلك قال العلامة الكتاني في ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) ( ص :150) : ( ومن العجب ان ابن الجوزي اورد في كتابه ( العلل المتناهية ) كثيرا مما اورد في ( الموضوعات ) كما انه اورد في ( الموضوعات ) كثيرا من الأحاديث الواهية مع ان موضوعهما مختلف وذلك تناقض .......) 
-      وقال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله  في تصديره لهذا التلخيص : (( كتاب العلل المتناهية في الاحاديث الواهية )) ألفه ابن الجوزي بعد كتاب الموضوعات فأتى فيه بموضوعات وقليل حسان كما أنه اتى في كتاب الموضوعات بيسير حسان ولينة )
-      من اجل ذلك برزت اهمية تلخيص الحافظ الذهبلي وتنقيحه لهذين الكتابين حتى يسد هذا النقص فيهما ويصحح ما فيهما من وهم وخطأ ويزيد من قيمتهما العلمية ويعظم الانتفاع بهما 
-      فعزمت مستعينا بالمولى عز وجل على إخراج هذين الكتابين لطلاب العلم وراجيا منه سبحانه عز وجل المثوبة والأجر 

منهجه في تحقيق الكتاب :
-      اعتمد المحقق على نسخة خطية للمكتبة الزهرية 
-      اعتماده على النسخة المطبوعة من كتاب ( العلل المتناهية ) الكتاب الاصل طبعة دار الكتب العلمية تميزت بكثرة التصحيف والتحريف والسقط ...
-      قام المحقق – حفظه الله – بالتنبيه على ما ظهر له من أوهام او أخطاء للحافظ الذهبي او ابن الجوزي رحمهم الله ولم يتعقبه الذهبي كما في الكتاب ...
-      استفاد المحقق – حفظه الله – من تعليقات الشيخ الفاضل إرشاد الحق الأثري محقق الكتاب الأصل ( العلل المتناهية ) 
-      نبه المحقق على الاوهام التى وقعت للشيخ الفاضل إرشاد الحق الأثري  وغير ذلك من السقط والتحريف كما هو مبين ...

منهج المصنف رحمه الله :
-      الذي يظهر بعد العمل في هذا الكتاب وكتاب ( تلخيص الموضوعات ) ومطالعة ( تلخيص المستدرك ) ان المصنف رحمه الله كان يقوم بتلخيص أمهات الكتب وغيرها على سبيل المذاكرة لا على سبيل النقد وتتبع الأوهام والتثبت من صحة ما في الكتاب الأصل وقد كان ذلك منه في أول طلبه للعلم وهو الذي قال عنه في المستدرك في السير ( 17/176) :(  وبكل حال فهو كتاب مفيد قد اختصرته  ويعوز  عملا وتحريرا ) 
-      ولذلك نجد ه قد أهمل الكلام عن عدد غير قليل من الاحاديث التي صححها الحكم وهي غير صحيحة او في إسنادها بعض الرواة الذين تكلم عليهم هو في الميزان وجرحهم او ذكر الحاكم انها على شرط الشيخين أو أحدهما وليسا كذلك وقد يعل حديث براو ثم لا يعل به حديث بعده مباشرة او في موضع قريب منه ولا ينسب لساكت حكم هذا فضلا على انه لم يذكر في مقدمة كتابه انه سوف يتعقب الحكم في اوهامه ةاو يحقق كلامه إنما ذكر انه سيلخص كتابه 
-      فهذا مما يدل على انه كان يتكلم على الاحاديث واسانيدها بحسب ما يستحضره ويتيسر له لا على سبيل التقصي والتدقيق  والتتبع 
-      ويدل على ذلك ايضا ان بعض الاحاديث التي صححها الحكم وقال ( هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ) نجد الذهبي يقول ( صحيح ) قلت : فيه رواه واه .
-      ولا يظن عاقل ان الذهبيرحمه الله قد وافق الحاكم رحمه الله او قد أقره مع بيانه انه في اسناده راو واه كما في تلخيص المستدرك ( 1/547) تحت حديث أبي امامة رضي الله عنه ( إذا نادى المنادي فتحت ابواب الجنة ..) قال الذهبي : صحيح , قلت : عفير واه وغير ذلك من الامثلة ..
-      ولا يعقل ايضا ان يقول الذهبي : صحيح ثم يستدرك قائلا , قلت : سنده مظلم كما في ( 4/318) ثم نقول : وافق  الحاكم على صحة الإسناد مع تصريحه بظلمة السند .
-      وغير ذلك من التتبعات والاستدراكات ...وذكرت بعض الامثلة على سبيل الاعتبار لا على سبيل الاستقصاء لان جل الكتاب على هذا النسق 
-      وقد وجدنا العلامة المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله يصنع ذلك احيانا حيث قال في تحقيقه (  للفوائد المجموعة ) ( ص : 257) تحت حديث ( عش ما شئت فإنك ميت ) بعد ان نقل الشوكاني قول الصاغاني : موضوع قال المعلمي اليماني : هو في رقاق المستدرك وقال صحيح الاسناد ولم يتعقبه الذهبي وأراه تفرد به زافر بن سليمان وهو صدوق كثير الاوهام راجع المقاصد ) ا ه 
-      قلت : وهذا الحديث اخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك ( 4/324) وقال : صحيح الاسناد ولم يخرجاه واما الذهبي فقال : صحيح وأما الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله فعزاه في الصحيحة ( 830) للحاكم ثم قال : صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي ثم قال وهو من تساهلهما وخاصة الذهبي رحمه الله فإنه أورده في ( الضعفاء ) وقال ابن عدي رحمه الله : لا يتابع على حديثه وقال الحافظ رحمه الله : صدوق كثير الاوهام .

منهج الحافز الذهبي في تلخيصه للكتاب رحمه الله :
1-           ان لا يلتزم بعبارة المؤلف في الجرح والتعديل بل يحكم على الراوي بلفظ من عنده كما هو صرح هو بذلك في آخر الكتاب ( ص :371) حيث قال : لخصه الذهبي وما التزم عبارة المؤلف بل غالب الجرح من كلام الذهبي 
2-           قد يترك بعض الاحاديث ولا يذكرها في تلخيصه ولا يلتزم التعليق على كل احاديث الكتاب بل يهمل كثيرا منها ولذلك قال في آخر الكتاب 
3-           اسقط كتاب الزكاة من اول جزء الثاني ولعله سقط من الناسخ وان كان هذا بعيدا 
4-           وقد يعل ابن الجوزي الحديث براو او اثنين ولا يعتمد الذهبي على اعلال الحديث بهما او احدهما لرواية الحديث من غير طريقهما او باسناد اعلى او لعدم تسليمه لابن الجوزي بجرح هذا الراوي كما هو مبين في الكتاب 
5-           وكثيرا ما يجرح ابن الجوزي الراوي الثقة لمجرد التشابه في الاسم او الذهول نشأ عن خطأ في تعيين الراوي فيتعقبه الذهبي ويقول صدوق او ثقة او ما شابه ذلك ثم يذكر  علة الاسناد ان كان فيه علة او يشير الى صحته 
6-           وقد يعل ابن الجوزي الحديث برلو ويترك من هو اشد منه ويكون هو آفة الحديث فيتنبه الذهبي على ذلك كما هو مبين 
7-           وقد ينقل ابن الجوزي اشد جرح يجده في الراوي ويكون الصواب بخلافه فكثير ما يسرد الجرح ويسكت عن التوثيق فيبينه الذهبي 
8-           ادخل ابن الجوزي في كتابه جملة وافرة من الاحاديث الصحيحة والحسان فينبه الذهبي على كثير منها واشار الى صحة الاسناد او حسنه
9-           وقد يجود ابن الجوزي بعض الاسانيد اثناء كلامه على طرف الاحاديث وينبه الذهبي الى ضعفهما 
10-     وقد يشتد الذهبي على ابن الجوزي احيانا فينعته بالفاظ شديدة مثل وهذا جهل منه او هذه بلية ..
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-       ومنها حديث الترجه فاشتط رحمه الله في تعليله وغلا في تضعيف أحد رواته بما هو غير سائغ من قوله فيه ورده الذهبي رحمه الله وذكره الذهبي رحمه في كتابه ( الراوة المتكلم فيهم بما لايوجب الرد ) وذكر رحمه الله توثيق بعض اهل العلم 
-      وكتاب ( العلل المتناهية في الاحاديث الواهية ) الفه ابن الجوزي رحمه الله بعد كتاب ( الموضوعات ) فأتى فيه باحاديث موضوعة وقليل حسان كما انه اتى في كتابه الموضوعات بيسير حسان ولينة كما ذكر الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في المقدمة لتلخيصه لكتاب ابن الجوزي ( العلل الواهية ) وتلخيصه للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم أبو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
- وهم المحقق سعيد بسيوني زغلول عفا الله عنه وغفر له :
- وهم المحقق حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله :
- وهم المعلقون الثلاثة عفا الله عنهم :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في المصنف ( 2/479) : حدثنا أبو معاوية عن هلال بن ميمون عن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صلاة الرجل في جماعة تزيد على صلاته وحده خمسا وعشرين درجة وإن صلاها بأرض فلاة فاتم وضوءها وركوعها وسجودها بلغت صلاته خمسين درجة ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله 

- ومن طريق ابن ابي شيبة : أخرجه ابو يعلى في مسنده ( 2/291/1011 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/291/1011      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) وعن هذا ابن حبان ( 431- موارد )
- وأخرجه ابو داود ( 560) ومن طريق البغوي في شرح السنة ( 3/341/788) وصححه ( ص:399) والحاكم ( 1/208) ومن طريقه : البيهقي * في ( شعب الإيمان ) ( 3/48/2831) من طرق أخرى عن أبي معاوية إلا ان الحاكم وقع في اسناده ( هلال بن أبي ميمونة ) بزيادة ( أبي ) بين الأب والابن 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين فقد اتفقا على الحجة بروايات هلال بن أبي هلال ويقال : ابن ابي ميمونة ويقال : ابن علي ويقال ابن اسامة وكله واحد))

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- (( وقد وافقه الذهبي * !! وهو وهم على وهم وقع للحاكم في إسناده خالف كل الطرق المشار إليها عن أبي معاوية – وهو محمد بن خازم – وهذا إنما يروي عن هلال بن ميمون – وهو الجهني – وثقه ابن معين وغيره ولم يذكروا لأبي معاوية رواية عن هلال بن ابي ميمونة فهو من اوهام الحاكم *رحمه الله التي أشار اليها العلماء في ترجمته مما وقع له في مستدركه )) 
- وإن مما يؤكد ذلك : ان رواية البيهقي المشار إليها آنفا عنه سالمة من هذا الخطأ 
- ولم ينتبه له المعلق ** عليه فقال : (( اخرجه الحاكم ( 1/208) بنفس الإسناد وصححه ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله )) !
- وكذلك لم ينتبه الحافظ المنذري* رحمه الله في الترغيب ( 1/152/1) !
- وقد تبعه المعلق* على ( مسند أبي يعلى ) وسقط منه لفظ ( فلاة ) !
- والشطر الأول منه أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 788) من طريق آخر عن أبي معاوية به 
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- نبذة مختصرة لكتاب ( شعب الإيمان ) للبيهقي ومنهجه فيه لمحققاه :

- طبع كتاب ( شعب الإيمان ) للحافظ البيهقي أول طبعة بتحقيق الشيخ محمد بسيوني زغلول دار الكتب العلمية وهي طبعة عليها الكثير من الانتقادات العلمية والاخطاء والسقط والتصحيف وهي التي عزا اليها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله نقده بالخطأ والنقد. والله أعلم .

- وطبع أيضا بإسم ( الجامع لشعب الإيمان ) للحافظ البيهقي وقد حققه الدكتور عبد العلي عبد الحميد حامد 

- ومن مقدمة الشيخ الدكتور عبد العلي عبد الحميد حامد :
قال محققه رحمه الله وغفر الله له :
- فكتاب ( الجامع المصنف في شعب الإيمان ) للإمام الحافظ ابي بكر أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي تقدمه الدار السلفية للقراء ولعل ذلك يعتبر من اهم المشروعات العلمية التي يتم تنفيذها في هذه الدار التي عكفت منذ اول يوم نشأتها على إحياء التراث الإسلامي وإشاعة السنة النبوية والجهاد ضد البدع والخرافات 
- والكتاب ينتناول موضوعا هاما يمس حياة المسلم على وجه هذه الارض فالله تبارك وتعالى خلق الجن والانس ليعبدوه وارسل الرسل والانبياء لهدايتهم وصلاحهم وفلاحهم وختم ببعث افضل الانبياء وسيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي جاء بالهدي المبين الى كافة الورى .
- وليس الايمان عبارة عن التفوه بكلمة الشهادة ولا هي عبارة عن مجرد الطقوس والعبارات الظاهرة التي يأتي بها الإنسان بل الإيمان عبارة عن مجموعة من الخصال والأعمال تغطي جوانب الحياة كلها كما اشار بقوله ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة أعلاها قول لا إله إلا الله وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق والحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) وهذه الشعب اشار اليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- وقد ضمنها بعض العلماء في مؤلفاتهم واحسن ما الف فيه على طريقة المحدثين هذا هو الكتاب الذي بين ايديكم وهو يطبع لاول مرة بالتحقيق العلمي .

ترجمة المؤلف :
- الامام العلامة الحافظ المحدث الفقيه الاصولي الزاهد ابو بكر احمد بن الحسين بن علي بن موسى البيهقي الخسروجردى ونسبه الى بيهق قال ياقوت الحموي رحمه الله في ( معجم البلدان ) ( 1/537_ 538) : ( بيهق : ناحية كبيرة وكورة واسعة كثيرة البلدان والعمارة من نواحي نيسابور وتشتمل على ثلاثمائة واحدى وعشرين قرية بين نيسابور وقومس وجوين من اول حدودها ونيسابور ستون فرسخا ....الى ان قال : وقد اخرجت هذه الكورة ما لا يحصى من الفضلاء والعلماء والفقهاء والادباء ومع ذلك فالغالب على اهلها مذهب الرافضة الغلاة ) ا ه 
- ولد الإمام البيهقي في سنة اربع وثمانين وثلاثمائة وتوفي في سنة ثمان وخمسين واربعمائة في جمادى الإولى عاش رحمه الله ( 74 سنة ) وقف حياتها كلها في خدمة العلم والبحث والدراسة والتصنيف والتأليف والإفادة والتدريس .
- عاش البيهقي في فترة كانت من اشد الفترات اضطرابا واكثرها فتنا وقلاقل كانت بلاد المسلمين كلها تموج بالفتن وكان الوضع السياسي غير مستقر فضعف الخلافة المركزية في بغداد اتاح الفرصة للوثوب على الحكم واقتطاع جزء من الأرض لإقامة دولة جديدة وهكذا كثرت الدويلات في طول البلاد وعرضها .. ولم يكن هم افمام البيهقي ما كان يجري في الدوائر السياسية ولكن كان عصره يموج بنوع آخر من الفتن كان كل عالم مخلص يقلق لها وهي النزاعات الطائفية .
- كانت المة الاسلامية انقسمت الى معسكرات متناحرة متقاتلة فهناك طائفة الشيعة في حرب مع أهل السنة وهؤلاء في مناظرة مع المعتزلة واهل السنة انفسهم لم يكونوا متوافقين فيما بينهم مجتمعين على كلمة واحدة ) ا ه انظر البداية والنهاية ) لابن كثير و و( الكامل ) لابن الأثير .
- وكان الخلفاء والامراء والسلاطين يخوضون احيانا غمار هذه الفتن وكان انحيازهم الى طائفة ما يعني الى انتصارها من مخالفيها الذين كانوا يتعرضون لاقصى المحن والبلايا على ايديهم .
- فمثلا كان هدي الخليفة القادر بالله مع اهل السنة وقام بنصرتهم في اكثر من موقع ففي سنة ثمان واربعمائة وقعت فتنة عظيمة في بغداد بين اهل السنة والشيعة قتل فيها عدد كبير من الخليقة فتدخل الخليفة وطرد زعماء الباطنية والجهمية والمشبهة واستتاب فقهاء المعتزلة فأظهروا الرجوع وتركوا الاعتزال والرفض والمقالات المخالفة للاسلام وتبع السلطان محمود بن سبكتكين وهو الحاكم على خراسان خطوة الخليفة فسعى في قتل اهل الاعتزال والرافضة والاسماعيلية والقرامطة والجهمية والمشبهة وصلبهم وحبسهم وامر بلعنهم على المنابر وابعد جميع طوائف اهل البدع ونفاهم عن ديارهم 
- ثم تقدم الخليفة خطوة اخرى فعزل خطباء الشيعة وولى خطباء السنة ..وهكذا تمتع اهل السنة بنوع من حماية الدولة ... ولكن لم تدم هذه الحماية ودالت الدولة عليهم فمات الخليفة المنتصر لهم وزالت دولة بني سبكتكين واستولى آل سلجوق على الملك في خراسان ووجدت اهل التشيع والرفض والاعتزال الفرصة فانتصروا من اهل السنة وكالوا لهم الكيل واشعلوا بمساعدة الحكام نيرانا للفتن اصطلى فيها الامام البيهقي مع غيره من العلماء فعذبوا وطردوا من ديارهم وسجنوا ونهبيت بيوتهم وابعدوا عن الوظائف ولا سيما الخطابة ...
- وقد رد على هذه الاتهامات الباطلة ابو القاسم القشيري في رسالة وجهها الى علماء البلاد واسماها ( شكاية اهل السنة بحكاية ما نالهم من الفتنة ) واثارت هذه الرسالة مشاعر العلماء فكتبوا الى الوزير يطلبون منه اخماد نيران هذه الفتنة التي طار شررها في الآفاق في خراسان والشام والعراق والحجاز ومن الذين كتبوا اليه ابو اسحاق الشيرازي والقاضي الدامغاني والبيهقي ولم تكن لهذه الرسائل اثر في نفوس الكندري وعملائه وتمادوا في عدوانهم حتى ضاقت على اهل السنة الارض بما رحبت واضطروا الى الفرار بأنفسهم واهاليهم فمنهم من خرج الى العراق ومنهم من ذهب الى الحجاز وكان فيمن ذهب الى الحج الحافظ ابو بكر البيهقي والاستاذ ابو القاسم القشيري وامام الحرمين ابو المعالي الجويني ويقال جمعت تلك السنة اربعمائة قاض من قضاة المسلمين من الشافعية والحنفية بسب عدوان الوزير الكندري وعملائه ...فقدر الله ان يموت السلطان طغرلبك في عام 455 ه وان يتولى بعده ابنه ألب ارسلان ولم يمض شهور حتى نقم السلطان على الكندري وعزله وولى الوزارة مكانه نظام الملك وامره بالقبض على الكندري وسجنه ثم قتله وابطل ما كان عليه الكندري ...
- في هذا العصر الملىء بالمحن والفتن عاش الامام البيهقي وجاهد وكافح في سبيل مناصرة السنة والف كتبا في علوم الحديث والفقه واصول الدين والزهد ..
- وقد ظفرت مؤلفات البيهقي في الحديث باعجاب العلماء وتقديرهم قديما وحديثا فقال النووي رحمه الله : إن الحفاظ متفقون على انه اشد تحريا من استاذه وشيخه الحاكم رحمه الله ابو عبد الله صاحب المستدرك ) ا ه
وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 32/240) : ( البيهقي ا علم اصحاب الشافعي بالحديث ولقبه ابنه ابو علي شيخ القضاة (( بشيخ السنة )) ولقبه السيد أحمد صقر في مقدمة ( دلائل النبوة ) في العصر الحديث بمنظم السنة ) على جهوده في تنظيم السنة وتقريبها الى طلابها ) 
مؤلفاته رحمه الله :
شرع البيهقي رحمه الله في سنة 406 ه وترك ثروة ضخمة من دواوين السنة والفقه والأصول وغيرها من العلوم الدينية 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 3/1132) : بورك في عمله لحسن مقصده وقوة فهمه وحفظه وعمل كتبا لم يسبق الى تحريرها ) 
واشتهرت مؤلفاته في حياته وحازت باعجاب العلماء والشيوخ بما طلع استاذه في الفقه الامام الشريف ابو الفتح ناصر بن الحسين العمري على كتابه( المبسوط ) الذي هو من اوائل مؤلفاته رضيه واعجب به وحمل اثره فيه 
وكذلك كتابه في الحديث ( السنن الكبرى ) انفق الشيخ الإمام ابو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الجويني والد إمام الحرمين ابي المعالي على تحصيله شيئا كثيرا ولما قرأه ارتضاه وشكر سعيه فيه فيه 

1- الآداب طبع في اربع مجلدات
2- إثبات الراوية مخطوط
3- إثبات عذاب القبر طبع بتحقيق الدكتور شرف محمود
4- احكام القرآن طبع في مصر بتحقيق عبد الغني عبد الخالق 
5- الاربعون الصغرى طبع
6- الاربعون الكبرى مخطوط
7- الأسماء والصفات 
8- الاعتقاد
9- الايمان 
10- البعث والنشور
11- بيان أخطا من أخطا على الشافعي طبع بتحقيق الشريف نايف الدعيس ط الرسالة 
12- تخريج احاديث الام
13- الترغيب والترهيب قال محققه : لم اعرف شيئا عن وجوده
14- الجامع في الخاتم
15- الجامع المصنف في شعب الايمان 
16- حياة الانبياء في قبورهم 
17- الدعوات الصغير ذكره حاجي خليفة والسبكي
18- الدعوات الكبير مخطوط
19- دلائل النبوة قال محققه كان استاذنا السيد أحمد صقر بدا تحقيقه ولكن لم يتمه وصدر اخيا في سبعة اجزاء بتحقيق عبد المعطي قلعجي قلت : وفيه ما فيه .
20- رد الانتقاد على الامام الشافعي 
21- رسالة في حديث الجويباري
22- الزهد الكبير طبع بتحقيق تقي الدين الندوي 

23- السنن الصغير
24- السنن الكبير 
25- فضائل الاوقات
26- فضائل الصحابة
27- القراءة خلف الامام 
28- كتاب الاسراء وقيل : الاسرى وقيل : الاسرار لم اعرف شيئا عنه
29- المدخل الى السنن ط بتحقيق الدكتور محمد ضياء الرحمن الاعظمي
30- معرفة السنن والاثار تحقيق السيد احمد صقر
31- مناقب احمد بن حنبل لم نعثر عليه
32- مناقب الامام الشافعي تحقيق السيد احمد صقر

وقد ذكر الدكتور تقي الدين الندوي تصانيف البيهقي في المقدمة التي كتبها على كتاب الزهد الكبير فزادت على ( 41 ) مصنفا ..

منهجه رحمه الله :
هو سفر جليل في بيان شعب الإيمان التي اشار اليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه حين قال : ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة فأرفعها قول لا إله إلا الله وادناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق والحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) 
وقد ورد ذكر هذا الكتاب في مؤلفات البيهقي وقد اختصر القدماء اسمه فقالوا ( شعب الإيمان ) ( وفيات الاعيان ) ( 1/76) الانساب ( 2/412) والسير ( 18/166) 
وجاء في ( منتخب سياق نيسابور ) ( 30/ أ ) ( الجامع لشعب الإيمان ) 
أما المتأخرون فذكره باسمه الكامل ( الجامع المصنف في شعب الإيمان ) 
والبيهقي نفسه اشار اليه باسم ( الجامع ) في ( الاعتقاد ) ( ص :30,91, 96) والزهد ( 85)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بنى كتابه ( الزهد ) على بعض ابواب ( شعب الإيمان ) فغنه يقول في مقدمة الزهد وقد ذكرت في كتاب ( الجامع ) في باب الزهد بعض ما حضرني من الاخبار والآثار في الزهد وقصر الأمل ..
سبب تأليفه :
كان الدافع لتاليف هذا الكتاب هو ان الإمام البيهقي اطلع على كتاب في 
شعب الايمان ) للفقيه الشافعي ابي عبد الله الحليمي فأعجب به وادرك ضرورة توفير مثله نظرا لما كان يشهده عصره من مناقشات ومناظرات حول اصول الدين الاساسية من معنى الايمان وكيفية زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه وكون القرآن مخلوقا او غير مخلوق 
ويقول ( ... فإن الله جل ثناؤه وتقدست اسماؤه بفضله ولطفه وفقني بتصنيف كتب مشتملة على أخبار مستعملة في أصول الدين وفروعه والحمد لله على ذلك كثيرا ثم اني أحببت تصنيف كتاب جامع أصل الإيمان وفروعه وما جاء من الأخبار في بيانه وحسن القيام به لما ورد في ذلك من الترغيب والترهيب فوجدت الحاكم ابا عبد الله الحسين بن الحسن الحليمي رحمنا الله وإياه قد اورد في كتاب ( المنهاج ) المصنف في بيان شعب الإيمان المشار اليها في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حقيقة كل واحدة من شعبه وبيان ما يحتاج إليه مستعملة من فرضه وسننه وادبه وما جاء في معناه من الأخبار والآثار ما فيه كفاية فاقتديت به في تقسيم الأحاديث على الأبواب وحكيت من كلامه ما تبين به المقصود من كل باب ) ( شعب الإيمان ) ( 1/94) 
الحليمي رحمه الله :
ابو عبد الله الحسين بن الحسن الحليمي البخاري هو شيخ الشافعية ورئيس المحدثين والمتكلمين بما وراء النهر ولد في سنة ثمان وثلاثين وثلاثمائة كان من العلماء المجتهدين الموصوفين بالذكاء أخذ الفقه عن الاستاذ ابي بكر محمد بن علي القفال الف الحليمي كتابه ( المنهاج ) لما رأى من سيطرة الجهل والغفلة على عقول الناس ووقوع الاعراض عن العلوم بالجملة والتهافت في الحلال والحرام والتنافس في رتب الدنيا والتغافل عن درج الاخرى والانقياد لدواعي الهوى والميل شهوات الدنيا وملذاتها ...) ا ه 
وهذا الكتاب – ( المنهاج ) النافع الفريد في بابه لم ير النور ولم يتزين بزينة الطباعة ومني أخيرا بمحقق اصدر طبعة مشوهة محرفة فلا نجد صفحة إلا وفيها أخطاء كثيرة من النوع الذي يدل على عدم معرفة المحقق بمبادئ علم الكلام وعلم الحديث بل وقلة اطلاعه باللغة العربية وقواعدها ) 
قلت : طبع الكتاب بدار الفكر 1399 -1979 م بتحقيق الاستاذ حلمي محمد فودة وهي التي عناها الشيخ السلفي رحمه الله .
وقال رحمه الله في معرض انتقاده لطبعة حلمي محمد فودة :
- ليس هذا فحسب بل جاء الكتاب في تحقيقه في عشرة ابواب فقط ينقص منه البابان الأخيران وكان الباب الأخير هاما جدا لانه يتضمن الكلام حول الحديث الذي يشير الى شعب الإيمان ووجوه ترجيح رواية ( بضع وسبعين ) 
اشار الى ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في فتح الباري ( 1/52) 
- الغريب ان الحافظ لم يشر الى عد الحليمي وتقسيمه الشعب الى سبعة وسبعين بابا وهو يكثر من النقل من قوله في شرحه ( 1/75) ( 13/366) ( 13/374) 
منهج الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله :
اعتمد الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله على ( المنهاج ) في تاليف ( الجامع ) واتبع خطوات الحليمي وسار على منهجه فرتب كتابه على نفس الابواب ونفس الشعب إلا ان الحليمي رحمه الله سار على طريقة المتكلمين في الاستدلال بالدلائل العقلية والبراهين المنطقية وسرد الاحاديث بدون الاسانيد والبيهقي نهج منهج المحدثين فاستدل على اقواله بالاحاديث النبوية وساقها باسانيدها وهو يشير الى مخرجها من الصحيح ويوضح ان كان هناك ضعف او علة في السند 
ولم يقتصر على الاحاديث المرفوعة بل سرد اقوال الصحابة والتابعين كل ذلك باسانيده اليهم كما اورد باسانيده ايضا كلام المتصوفة واكثر منه في بعض الابواب ومن حكاية غريبة واقوال شاذة ما كان يجدر بالبيهقي الامام المحدث ان يلتفت اليها 
وقد حظي كتاب شعب الايمان بعناية وتقدير العلماء واعتمد عليه المتأخرون في تأليف مجموعات السنن النبوية كالتبريزي رحمه الله في ( مشكاة المصابيح ) والسيوطي في ( الجامع الصغير ) و ( الجامع الكبير ) والمتقي الهندي في ( كنز العمال ) ولكن لم تعنى هذه الموسوعة الحديثية باهتمام الناشرين ولم تطبع ولعل ذلك كان لعدم وجود نسخ كاملة صحيحة والتشابك في الموضوعات التي يتناولها الكتاب الا ما كان من محاولة الحافظ عزيز بيك صاحب المطبعة العزيزية التى قام باصدار الجزء الاول منه بالتصحيح والتعليق عليه ثم توقف عن اصدار الاجزاء والجزء الذي اصدره فيه اخطاء كثيرة بعضها من الاصل الذي اعتمد عليه وبعضا منه .
وقد قام بعض العلماء باختصار كتاب البيهقي وقد ذكر بروكلمان في ( تاريخ الادب العربي ) ( 6/232) مختصر لعمر بن علي المعروف بابن الملقن وهو سراج الدين ابو حفص عمر بن علي المصري ت 804 ه 
ومختصرا آخر لابي حفص عمر القزويني كذا ذكر بروكلمان وقد ذكر الاستاذ عبد القادر الارنوؤط رحمه الله ان مؤلفه ابو المعالي عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن عمر بن احمد ( 699 ه ) ابن حفيد عمر المذكور 
وزاد حاجي خليفة في ( كشف الظنون ) ( 1/574) مختصرين احدهما لشمس الدين القونوي والآخر للإمام معين الدين محمد بن حمويه ولم اعرف عنهما شيئا .
والله اعلم . والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
وقد طبع كتاب ( المنهاج في شعب الإيمان ) لابي عبد الله الحليمي( 403ه )
بتحقيق المدعو حلمي محمد فودة عفا الله عنه 
وقد نبه الشيخ السلفي عبد العلي عبد الحميد حامد رحمه الله على بعض التنبيهات والاخطاء العلمية والسقط والتصحيف في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب ل ( شعب الإيمان ) على طبعة المدعو حلمي محمد فودة عفا الله عنه
ومن الدعاوي التي ادعاها المدعو عفا الله عنه قوله في مقدمته : ( ان الإمام البيهقي قد أخذ كتاب ( المنهاج ) للحليمي ونسبه الى نفسه وحتى ابين هذه الحقيقة الواضحة كوضوح الشمس ...) 
ولم يكتف بذلك فقد ذكر عفا الله عنه ان الامام البيهقي لم يكتف عند هذا الحد بل أخذ الفصل الخاص ( بالايمان بالله تعالى ) من كتاب المنهاج في شعب الإيمان وبنى عليه كتابه المشهور ( الأسماء والصفات ) .

وقد رد ذلك الشيخ عبد العلي عبد الحميد غفر الله له

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ( 24/34/91) 
والحاكم * ( 2/514) والبغوي في تفسيره ( 8/340) من طريق إسماعيل بن أبي أويس : حدثني أبي عن محمد بن أبي عياش عن عطاء بن يسار عن سودة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يبعث الناس حفاة عراة غرلاً يلجمهم العرق ويبلغ شحمة الأذن قالت سودة : قلت : يا رسول الله ! وا سوءتاه ! ينظر بعضنا إلى بعض ؟! قال : شغل الناس عن ذلك { يوم يفر المرء من أخيه * وأمه وأبيه * وصاحبته وبنيه * لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه }
قال الحاكم *رحمه الله :
- ( صحيح على شرط مسلم ) !
- ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- محمد بن أبي عياش ليس من رجال مسلم ولا غيره من الستة 
- ذكره البخاري في ( التاريخ ) ( 1/1/236) وابن ابي حاتم ( 4/1/84/352) وقالا : ( محمد بن أبي موسى ويقال : ابن أبي عياش .. روى عنه عبد الحميد بن سليمان وابو اويس )
- وكذا في ( ثقات ابن حبان ) ( 7/426)
- وقال المنذري في ( الترغيب ) ( 4/193/4) : ( رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات )
- وقال الهيثمي ( 10/333) : ( رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير محمد بن عباس ( ! ) وهوثقة ) 
ووقع فيه ( ...بن عباس ) وهو خطأ ولعله من الناسخ والصواب ( ......بن أبي عياش ) 
- توثيق الهيثمي تبعا للمنذري إنما من تساهلهما تابعين في ذلك لابن حبان في توثيقه !
- وقد تقلد المعلقون الثلاثة * الجهلة في تعليقهم على الترغيب ( 4/288) وان يستلزموا – كعادتهم - وقولهم : ( حسن قال الهيثمي ...) !
- والصواب ان يقال : حسن لغيره لان له شاهدا من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها اخرجه ابن ابي حاتم في التفسير ( 2/98/2) والحاكم ( 4/565) – والسياق له – وقال رحمه الله : ( صحيح الإسناد ) ورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله.

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- ومن كتاب ( تصحيح احاديث المستدرك بين الحاكم النيسابوري والحافظ الذهبي ) للدكتور عزيز رشيد محمد الدايني وهذا الكتاب في الاصل رسالة ماجستير بإشراف الشيخ الدكتور بشار عواد معروف 
مقدمة المؤلف :
فإن كتاب ( المستدرك ) للحاكم ابي عبد الله النيسابوري ( ت 405 ه ) من كتب السنة الوسيعة المشهورة التي يكثر العلماء النقل منها ويعتمدون كلامه على الاحاديث تصحيحا وتضعيفا وقد زاد من قيمة هذا الكتاب وشيوعه قيام إمام كبير من أئمة الحديث ونقده باختصاره هو الإمام شمس الدين الذهبي ( ت 748 ه ) صاحب الكتب النافعة الماتعة وحين كنت اقرأ في كتب الحديث النبوي الشريف كنت ارى كثيرا من علمائنا الأعلام أمثال العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله والعلامة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني والعلامة الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط الذين عنوا بتخريج الحديث يستعملون المستدرك بكثرة ويشيرون في الوقت نفسه الى موقف الذهبي من كل حديث بقولهم ( ووافقه الذهبي ) أو ( أقره الذهبي ) وكان صنيعهم هذا يستند إلى ان الذهبي قد حرر الكتاب الحاكم عند اختصاره وان الاحكام التي كتبها في تلخيصه في احكامه وانتقدوه لاجل ذلك في مواضع لموافقته الحاكم رحمه الله – زعموا – على تصحيح كثير من الاحاديث الواهية او موافقته الحاكم على قوله ان هذا الحديث على شرط الشيخين او احدهما وكنت اجد تناقضا واضحا بين صنيعه في تلخيص المستدرك وبين صنيعه في تلك الكتب فيظهر لي في التلخيص انه اقل علما ومعرفة منه في كتبه الاخرى التي تظهر براعته النقدية في اسانيد الاحاديث ومتونها وكنت استعجب من هذا التناقض البين مع معرفتي بان الذهبي قد لخص هذا الكتاب وهو لم يزل بعد طالب علم لم يتمرس فيه التمرس الذي صار له فيما بعد ومع ذلك كنت اتعجب من موافقته للحاكم على كل تلك الهفوات والأخطاء الشنيعة التي وقعت في المستدرك ولا سيما بعد وقوفي على اقوال له ينتقد فيها الحاكم نحو قوله في ( الميزان ) ( 3/608): ( إمام صدوق لكنه يصحح في مستدركه احاديث ساقطة ويكثر من ذلك فما ادري هل خفيت عليه فما هو ممن يجهل ذلك وان علم فهي خيانة عظيمة ...) 
وقوله في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 3/233) : ( وليته لم يصنف المستدرك فإنه غض من فضائله بسوء تصرفه )
وقوله في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) ( 17/176) : ( .. وقد اختصرته ويعوز عملا وتحريراً ) 

ترجمة الحاكم النيسابوري :
هو ابو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن حمدويه بن نعيم بن الحكم الضبي الطهماني النيسابوري ويعرف بالحاكم وبابن البيع الضبي وإنا لقب الحاكم لانه تولى القضاء زمنا من حياته او لعلة اخرى تتعلق بحفظه وسعة اطلاعه ولد الحاكم يوم الثالث من شهر ربيع الأول سنة احدى وعشرين وثلاثمائة بنيسابور وقد هيأ الله تعالى للحاكم ابا وخالا اعتنيا به عناية كبيرة مكنته ان يأخذ العلم من كبار علماء عصره وهو لم يتجاوز بعد الثالثة عشرة من عمره وقد ذكر انه حين قدم ابن حبان نيسابور سنة اربع وثلاثين استملى عليه وهو ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة . وقد قام الحاكم رحمه الله برحلات متعددة لطلب العلم الى مختلف الاقاليم والامصار الاسلامية الكثيرة في تلك الفترة 
- وقد برع الحاكم في التأليف واشتهر بحسن التصنيف قال الحافظ ابو حازم العبدي (( سمعت الحاكم يقول وكان امام اهل الحديث في عصره شربت زمزم وسألت الله ان يرزقني حسن التصنيف ) 
منزلة كتاب ( المستدرك ) للحاكم رحمه الله :
- ان مستدرك الحاكم ابي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد النيسابوري من كتب السنة الضخمة المروية خارج الصحيحين فهو كتاب وسيع مشهور بين اهل العلم متنوع الاتجاهات في الرواية والعلل ونقد الرجال وقد بلغ مجموع احاديث المستدرك بالمكرر ( 9588 ) حديثا حوى المجلد الاول ( 2650) حديثا والمجلد الثاني ( 2296) حديثا والمجلد الثالث ( 2451) حديثا والمجلد الرابع ( 2204) حديثا 
- بلغ عدد الرجال الذين ذكرهم الحاكم بجرح او تعديل ( 625) راويا 
- زعم مؤلفه انه بعمله هذا قد استدرك احاديث على الشيخين قال الحاكم في مقدمة المستدرك ( 1/2-3) ( وقد سألني جماعة من اعيان اهل العلم بهذه المدينة وغيرها ان أجمع كتابا يشتمل على الاحاديث المروية باسانيد يحتج محمد بن اسماعيل ومسلم بن الحجاج بمثلهما ) وقال ايضا في مقدمة المستدرك ( 1/3) ( وانا استعين بالله على إخراج احاديث رواتها ثقات قد احتج بمثلها الشيخان )
- ومن المعلوم ان الحاكم رحمه الله متساهل في التصحيح وانه اذا صحح حديثا فلا يؤخذ بتصحيحه هذا الا بعد ان يختبر وينظر فيه قال ابن الصلاح رحمه الله ( ت643 ه ) في مقدمته ( التقييد والايضاح في شرح مقدمة ابن الصلاح ص 18) ( هو ( أي الحاكم ) واسع الخطو في شرط الصحيح متساهل في القضاء به ) 
قال بدر الدين بن جماعة ( ت 733 ه ) ( انه أي الحديث الذي صححه الحاكم – يتتبع ويحكم به بما يليق بحاله من الحسن او الصحة او الضعف ) 
وقال الحافظ العراقي في ( التقييد والايضاح ) ( ص:18) ( وهذا الكلام ابن جماعة هو الصواب ) 
وقد بين الحافظ الزيلعي في كتابه ( نصب الراية تخريج احاديث الهداية ) وجه تساهل الحاكم فقال رحمه الله : ( صاحبا الصحيح اذا اخرجا لمن تكلم فيه فانما ينتقيان من حديثه ما توبع عليه وظهرت شواهده وعلم ان له اصلا ولا يرويان ما تفرد به سيما اذا خالفه الثقات كما اخرج مسلم لابي اويس حديث ( قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي ...) لانه لم ينفرد به بل رواه غيره من الاثبات كمالك وشعبة وابن عيينة فصار حديثه متابعة .
وهذه العلة راجت على كثير ممن استدرك على ( الصحيحين ) فتساهلوا في استدراكهم ومن اكثرهم تساهلا الحاكم ابو عبد الله في كتابه ( المستدرك ) فانه يقول : ( هذا حديث على شرط الشيخين او احدهما ) وفيه هذه العلة اذ لا يلزم من كون الراوي محتجا به في ( الصحيح ) انه اذا وجد في أي حديث كان ذلك الحديث على شرطه لما بيناه .
بل ان الحاكم كثيرا ما يجئ الى حديث لم يخرج لغالب رواته في ( الصحيح ) كحديث عكرمة عن ابن عباس فيقول فيه : هذا حديث على شرط البخاري يعني لكون البخاري اخرج لعكرمة وهذا ايضا تساهل 
وكثيرا ما يخرج حديثا بعض رجاله للبخاري وبعضهم لمسلم فيقول هذا على شرط الشيخين وهذا ايضا تساهل .
وقال السخاوي رحمه الله في ( شرح الفية الحديث للعراقي ) ( 1/35) : ( وهو ( أي الحاكم ) معروف عند اهل العلم بالتساهل في التصحيح والمشاهدة تدل عليه ) 
وقد تعجب الحافظ ( ت 852 ه ) من جرأة الحاكم فانه صحح اسناد حديث قد حكم هو نفسه على احد رواته بالوضع قال ابن حجر في ( نكته ) ( ومن عجيب ما وقع للحاكم انه اخرج لعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم وقال بعد روايته : هذا صحيح الاسناد وهو اول حديث ذكرته لعبد الرحمن مع انه قال في كتابه الذي جمعه في الضعفاء : عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم روى عن ابيه احاديث موضوعة لا تخفى على من تأملها من اهل الصنعة ان الحمل فيه عليه وقال ( أي الحاكم ) في آخر هذا الكتاب فهؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم قد ظهر عندي جرحهم لان الجرح لا استحله تقليدا . انتهى . قال ابن حجر رحمه الله : فكان هذا من عجائب ما وقع له من التساهل والغفلة ) ( النكت على ابن الصلاح ) ( 1/318) 
وقد نبه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ( ت 728 ه ) ( قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة ) ( ص :80-81)من قبل على جرأة الحاكم وكيف انه يصحح احاديث قد اتفق أئمة الحديث على وضعها وكذبها قال في ( التوسل والوسيلة ) : (وأما تصحيح الحاكم لمثل هذا الحديث ( يعني حديث عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم ) وامثاله فهذا مما انكر عليه ائمة العلم بالحديث وقالوا : ان الحاكم يصحح احاديث وهي موضوعة مكذوبة عند اهل المعرفة بالحديث كما صحح حديث زريب بن برثملي الذي ذكر وصي عيسى وهو كذب باتفاق اهل المعرفة كما بين البيهقي وابن الجوزي وغيرهما وهناك احاديث كثيرة في مستدركه يصححها وهي عند ائمة اهل العلم بالحديث موضوعة ومنها ما يكون موقوفا يرفعه ولهذا كان اهل العلم بالحديث لا يعتمدون على مجرد تصحيح ..)
وقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 22/426) ( وكثيرا ما يصحح الحاكم احاديث يجزم بانها موضوعة لا اصل لها ) ولقد كان ابن القيم الجوزية ( ت 751 ه ) اجرأ من شيخه ابن تيمية حينما دعا الى عدم الاكتراث باقوال الحاكم والى ترك الاحتجاج بها فهي لا شيء بل لا شيء فقد قال في ( الفروسية ) ( ص 55)( واما تصحيح الحاكم فكما قال القائل :
فاصبحت من ليلى الغداة كقابض على الماء خانته فروج الاصابع
ولا يعبأ الحفاظ أطباء الحديث بتصحيح الحاكم شيئا ولا يرفعون به رأسا البته بل لا يعول على تصحيحه ولا يدل تصحيحه على حسن الحديث بل قد يصحح اشياء موضوعة بلا شك عند اهل العلم بالحديث ...) ا ه
وقال الذهبي في ( ميزان الاعتدال ) ( 3/608) ( والحاكم نفسه يصحح حديث جماعة وقد اخبر في كتاب ( المدخل ) له ان لا يحتج بهم واطلق الكذب على بعضهم ..) 
وقد تمنى الذهبي ان الحاكم لو لم يصنف المستدرك لهول ما رأى فيه من الاحاديث الموضوعة والمتروكة والضعيفة فهو كتاب فيه من المناكير والعجائب والاباطيل ما لا يعلمه الا الله تعالى والراسخون في العلم .. قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 3/233) ( ... وليته لم يصنف ( المستدرك ) فإنه غض من فضائله بسوء تصرفه ...) 

خلاصة المحقق عفا الله عنه :
وقد تبين ان في قسم من هذه الاحاديث المستدركة الكذابين والمتروكين والضعفاء والمجهولين هذا فضلا من الراوة الذين لم يحتج بهم الشيخان ومن ثم لاح لي ان الحاكم لم يوفق في عمله ( المستدرك ) وانه لا ينبغي الاعتداد بتصحيحه لخلوه من القيمة العلمية فالاعتماد عليه في بعض الاحيان يكون ضارا لانه خطأ يوهم الصواب ..) ا ه 

ومن الكتاب الآخر للشيخ الدكتور الفاضل / عبد الله مراد السلفي في كتابه ( تعليقات على ما صححه الحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ووافقه الذهبي تقديم الشيخ المحدث الدكتور احمد معبد عبد الكريم :

مقدمة المحقق حفظه الله :
- اهتم المسلمون بحفظ السنة حفظا وكتابة منذ عصر الصحابة ومن بعدهم ومن هؤلاء الجهابذة الامامان الجليلان البخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله حيث جردا الصحيح بادق الشروط في كتابيهما لكن لم يستوعباه فجاء ابو عبد الله الحاكم فصنف المستدرك باخراج ما فاتهما من الصحيح ولا سيما ما هو في نظره على شرطهما او على شرط احدهما كما صرح بذلك في خطبة كتابه . 
- لكن العلماء لم يسلموا له تصحيح كثير من الاحاديث حيث جمع فيه الغث والسمين فتعقبه غير واحد من الأئمة الا ان جميع من تعقبه لم يكن عمله شاملا لاحاديث الكتاب كله واكمل هذه الكتب ( مختصر الذهبي ) ولكنه ايضا لم يستوعب جميع الاحاديث وقد صرح بذلك الذهبي نفسه في ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 17/176) حيث قال : فهو كتاب مفيد اختصرته ويعوزه عملا وتحريرا ) ا ه 
وحينما كنت احقق كتاب ( زوائد البزار ) للحافظ ابن حجر اجتمعت لدي جملة من الاحاديث التي صحها الحاكم وهي ضعيفة بل فيها المنكر والموضوع وقد وافقه الذهبي عليها ...) ا ه 
التعريف بالمستدرك للمحقق حفظه الله :
كتاب المستدرك من اشهر واهم كتب ابي عبد الله الحاكم الذي صنفه على الابواب وبلغ عدد احاديثه مع التكرار حسب ترقيم مصطفى عبد القادر عطا ( 8803) احاديث .
وقد افصح المؤلف عن سبب تأليفه في خطبة الكتاب وهو الرد على المبتدعة اعداء السنة في عصره وزعمهم بأنه لا يصح من الحديث إلا ما في الصحيحين فذكر بأنهما لم يحكما ولا واحد منهما انه لم يصح من الحديث غير ما أخرجه فصنف الحاكم كتابه بإخراج ما كان في نظره على شرطهما او احدهما ولم يخرجا تلك الاحاديث الا انه لم يقتصر على ذلك فاخرج احاديث وحكم على صحتها مطلقا غير متقيد بكونها على شرط الشيخين او احدهما وكذلك اخرج احاديث وذكر عللها بضعف او انقطاع او شذوذ وكذلك اخرج احاديث وسكت عليها وهذا القسم يغلب عليه الضعف وان كان فيه الصحيح والحسن بل بعضها على شرطهما او شرط احدهما وان كان غالبة الحسن وفيه الضعيف بل وفيه الموضوع والمنكر .

مقصود الحاكم من قوله [ على شرطهما او شرط أحدهما ] :
- فقد اختلف اهل العلم في مفهوم الحاكم من ذلك فذهب جمهورهم الى ان مراده بذلك ما كان اعيان سلسلة الراوة من الصحابي الى طبقة شيوخ الشيخين ممن اخرج لهم الشيخان على سبيل الاحتجاج فان لم يكونوا كذلك فالحديث لا يكون على شرطهما ..
- وذهب آخرون الى ان الامر اوسع من ذلك بل لو كان الراوة ثقات ولم يكونوا ممن اخرج لهم الشيخان فالحديث على شرطهما وقد تناول الموضوع الحافظ ابن حجر بالتفصيل وهذا نص كلامه ينقسم المستدرك اقساما كل قسم منها يمكن تقسيمه الى :
1- ان يكون اسناد الحديث الذي يخرجه محتجا براوته في الصحيحين او احدهما على صورة الاجتماع سالما من العلل واحترزنا على صورة الاجتماع عما احتجا براوته على صورة الانفراد كسفيان بن حسين عن الزهري فانهما احتجا بكل منهما على الانفراد ولم يحتجا براوية سفيان بن حسين عن الزهري لان سماعه عن الزهري ضعيف دون بقية مشايخه . فإن وجد حديث من روايته عن الزهري لا يقال : على شرط الشيخين لانهما احتجا بكل منهما بل لا يكون على شرطهما الا اذا احتجا بكل منهما على صورة الاجتماع وكذا اذا كان في الاسناد قد احتج كل منهما برجل منه ولم يحتج بالاخر كالحديث الذي يروي عن طريق شعبة مثلا : عن سماك بن حرب عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فإن مسلما احتج بحديث سماك اذا كان من رواية الثقات عنه ولم يحتج برواية عكرمة واحتج البخاري بعكرمة دون سماك فلا يكون الاسناد والحالة هذه على شرطهما حتى يجتمع فيه صورة الاجتماع ..وقد صرح بذلك الامام ابو الفتح القشيري – ( ابن دقيق العيد) وغيره ..
2- ان يكون اسناد الحديث قد اخرجا لجميع رواته لا على سبيل الاحتجاج بل في الشواهد والمتابعات والتعاليق او مقرونا بغيره ويلتحق بذلك ما اذا اخرجا لرجل وتجنبا ما تفرد ب هاو ما خالف فيه كما اخرج مسلم من نسخة العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه ما لم يتفرد به فلا يحسن ان يقال : ان باقي النسخة على شرط مسلم لانه ما خرج بعضها الا بعد تبين ان ذلك مما لم ينفرد به فما كان بهذه المثابة لا يلتحق افراده على شرطهما 
وقد عقد الحاكم في كتاب المدخل بابا مستقلا ذكر فيه من اخرج له الشيخان في المتابعات وعدد ما اخرج من ذلك في عدد من التراجم ثم انه مع هذا الاطلاع يخرج احاديث هؤلاء في المستدرك زاعما انها على شرطهما ولا شك في نزول احاديثهم عن درجة الصحيح بل ربما كان فيها الشاذ والضعيف لكن اكثرها لا ينزل عن درجة الحسن ...
3- ان يكون الاسناد لم يخرجا له لا في الاحتجاج ولا في المتابعات وهذا قد اكثر منه الحاكم فيخرج احاديث عن خلق ليسوا في الكتابين ويصححها ولكن لا يدعي انها على شرط واحد منهما وربما ادعى ذلك على سبيل التوهم وكثير منها يعلق القول بصحتها على سلامتها من بعض رواتها كالحديث الذي اخرجه من طريق الليث عن اسحاق بن بزرج عن الحسن بن علي في التزين للعيد المستدرك ( 3/230) قال في اثره : ( لولا جهالة اسحاق لحكمت بصحته ) وكثيرا منها لا يتعرض للكلام عليه اصلا ..ز ومن هنا دخلت الآفة كثيرا فيما صححه وقل ان تجد في هذا القسم حديثا يلتحق بدرجة الصحيح فضلا ان يرتفع الى درجة الشيخين . والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله رحمه الله والحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله  :


 اختلاف الأئمة في مفهوم قول الحاكم : على شرطهما او شرط احدهما :
ذهب ابن الصلاح وابن دقيق العيد والذهبي الى ان المراد بشرطهما او شرط احدهما ان يكون رجال الاسناد رجالهما او رجال احدهما والا فلا ...
فيعترضون على تصحيحه على شرط الشيخين او احدهما بان البخاري مثلا ما اخرج لفلان 
قلت : وهو ما يميل اليه الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة 
وقال العراقي رحمه الله : وكلام الحاكم ظاهر انه لا يتقيد بذلك حتى يتعقب به عليه ...
قال الحافظ رحمه الله : لكن تصرف الحاكم يقوي احد الاحتمالين اللذين ذكرهما شيخنا رحمه الله فإنه اذا كان عنده الحديث قد اخرجا او احدهما لرواته قال : صحيح على شرط الشيخين او احدهما وان كان بعض رواته لم يخرجا له قال : صحيح الاسناد حسب .
فدل ذلك على انه لم يخرجا لاحد رواة الحديث لا يحكم به انه على شرطهما وهو عين ما ادعى به ابن دقيق العيد وغيره ..
وان كان الحاكم قد يغفل عن هذا في بعض الاحيان فيصحح على شرطهما بعض ما لم يخرجا لبعض رواته فيحمل ذلك على السهو والنسيان ويتوجه به حينئذ عليه الاعتراض . والله اعلم 
شذوذ الحاكم وتساهله في نقد الأسانيد :
روى حديثا في ( 3/331- 332) ثم قال : رواة هذا الحديث عن آخرهم كلهم هاشيمون معروفون بشرف الأصل فرد عليه الذهبي بقوله : ليسوا بمعتمدين ونقل الحاكم عن شعبة بدون الإسناد ...اكتبوا عن الأشراف فإنهم لا يكذبون ( 1/372) 

اسباب أوهام الحاكم في كتابه المستدرك :
لقد حشر في كتابه أحاديث واهية الأسانيد وحكم على كثير منها بالصحة بل على شرط الشيخين بل قد يورد الشخص الضعيف ويحكم أنه لم يخرج له في كتابه غير موضع واحد كما فعل عند روايته لشهر بن حوشب حيث عقب الحديث : ولم أذكر له في كتابي إلا هذا الحديث الواحد وهذا وهم منه رحمه الله بل روى له عدة احاديث فروى له في ( 2/256) ( 2/566) وغير ذلك من الاماكن وكذلك روى لعلي بن زيد ابن جدعان في ( 4/135) ثم قال : لم أخرج من اول هذا الكتاب الى هنا لعلي ابن زيد بن جدعان القرشي حرفا واحدا وقد روى له في ( 4/193, 249 , 277.352. 505 , 485 , 569) 
والعجب من الحاكم اخراجه حديث رواة متهمين فشهر بن حوشب وابن جدعان حديثهما ليس بساقط بل في درجة الحسن وهما من رجال مسلم ولم يتهمهما احد وانما تكلم في حفظهما لكن اخرج الحاكم لاشخاص اتفق الأئمة على تركهم بل الحاكم نفسه كذب بعضهم فمثلا روى في ( 3/215) حديثا لسهل بن عمار العتكي وصححه فتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : سهل قال الحاكم في تاريخه : كذاب وهنا يصحح له فأين الدين 
واعتذر بعض العلماء للحاكم بانه الف الكتاب في آخر عمره وقد حصل له تغير وغفلة حيث ذكر في كتابه الضعفاء مثل عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم وقال : اختار لطالب العلم ان لا يكتب حديث هؤلاء اصلا ثم اخرج احاديث بعضهم 
واعتذر له الحافظ ابن حجر فقال : وإنما للحاكم التساهل لانه سود الكتاب لينقحه فأعجلته المنية وقد وجدت في قريب نصف الجزء الثاني من تجزئة ستة من المسند الى هنا انتهى املاء الحاكم وما عدا ذلك من الكتاب لا يؤخذ عنه إلا بطريق الإجازة فمن أكبر أصحابه وأكثر الناس له ملازمة : البيهقي وهو إذا ساق عنه في غير المملى شيئا لا يذكره إلا بالإجازة والتساهل في القدر المملى قليل جدا الى ما بعده ) ( تدريب الراوي ) ( ص :52) 
وهناك جواب آخر عن ايراد الحاكم احاديث الضعفاء ان غالب هذه الاحاديث في الفضائل والمناقب وهذا باب توسع فيه العلماء كما نقل الحاكمنفسه عن ابن مهدي حيث قال : اذا روينا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحلال والحرام والاحكام شددنا في الاسانيد وانتقدنا الرجال واذا روينا في فضائل الاعمال والثواب والعقاب والمباحات والدعوات تساهلنا في الاسانيد ) ( تدريب الراوي ) ( 1/490) 

اهتمام العلماء بالمستدرك تلخيصا وتعليقا :
المستدرك من اهم مصادر السنة لما اشتمل عليه من الاحاديث الكثيرة في العقيدة والأحكام والمعاملات وغيرها وفي الصحيح فما بلغ شرط الشيخين وفيه الضعيف بل الموضوع ولذا تناوله بعض العلماء بالدراسة والتلخيص فمنهم :
1- الخافظ الذهبي رحمه الله حيث تعقب الحاكم في كثير من الاحاديث وفاته بعض الاحاديث فوافق الحاكم في تصحيح ما ليس بصحيح بل منه ما هو ضعيف ومنكر وموضوع وقد كان عمل الذهبي هذا على عجل وقد اشار الذهبي فقال : ( وقد اختصرته ويعوزه عملا وتحريرا ) ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 17/176) وكتابه مطبوع مع المستدرك 
2- وقد لخصه ابن الملقن رحمه الله فجرد ما تعقب الذهبي ولابن الملقن ملاحظات جيدة لكن على قلة فهو غالبا لا يزيد على الذهبي وقد طبع الكتاب محققا بتحقيق جيد في سبع مجلدات 
3- وممن علق على المستدرك للحاكم رحمه الله الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله لكن لم يكمله ( عنوان الزمان ) ( ص 51) والجواهر والدرر ) ( ص 273)
4- وكذلك للحافظ العراقي واسم كتابه : المستخرج على المستدرك وسبط ابن العجمي واسم كتابه : تلخيص المستدرك 
5- ومن المعاصرين الدكتور محمود ميرة واسم كتابه : الحاكم وكتابه المستدرك وهي رسالة لنيل درجة العالمية ( الدكتوراه ) 
ولعل تلخيص الذهبي امثلها لكن كما سبق فاته شيء كثير من الاحاديث التي صححها الحاكم وتحتاج الى تعقيب فلم يتعقبه وما تعقبه عدد احاديثه ( 1200 ) فهو لا يمثل غير سبع الكتاب تقريبا ..

والكتاب يحتاج الى تحقيق ودراسة فالطبعة الاولى فيها كثير من التصحيف والسقط والثانية التي عنونت بأنها بتحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا مثلها في جميع ما في الاولى من التصحيف والسقط وتمتاز بترقيم الاحاديث فقط 
وهناك اخطاء وتصحيفات لم أذكرها خوفا من الملل لان هذا خارج الموضوع والتي ذكرتها وقفت عليها عرضا والغرض من ذلك التنبيه ان كتاب المستدرك بحاجة ماسة الى تحقيق نصوصه وتخريج ودراسة احاديثه والى هذا الامر اشار الحافظ فقال عند مقارنته بين كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي والمستدرك للحاكم : غالب ما في كتاب ابن الجوزي موضوع والذي ينتقد عليه بالنسبة إلا ما لا ينتقد قليل وفيه من الضرر ان يظن ما ليس بموضوع موضوعا عكس الضرر بمستدرك الحاكم فإنه يظن ما ليس بصحيح صحيحا ويتعين الاعتناء بانتقاء الكتابين ) ( ابن حجر العسقلاني في دراسة مصنفاته ) ( ص : 273-274 ) 
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم أبو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( خلق أفعال العباد ) ( ص :57) والحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ( 1/418) و (2/453) وابن جرير الطبري في التفسير ( 25/92) واحمد ( 2/300/506) وابو يعلى ( 11/353/6466 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            11/353/6466      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) كلهم من طريق محمد بن اسحاق عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( يقول الله عز وجل : استقرضت عبدي فلم يقرضني وشتمني عبدي وهو لا يدري ( وفي رواية : ولا ينبغي له شتمي يقول : وادهراه ! وادهراه ! [ ثلاثا ] وأنا الدهر ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله : 
- صحيح على شرط مسلم !
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !
- وأقره المنذري رحمه الله ( 3/290) !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- كذا قالوا وابن اسحاق لم يخرج له مسلم إلا متابعة ثم إنه مدلس وقد عنعنه عندهم جميعا 
- لكن تابعه إبراهيم بن طهمان أخرجه في ( مشيخته )* ( 158/105) عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن به والراوية الاخرى والزيادة له 
- وابراهيم بن طهمان ثقة من رجال الشيخين فبه صح الحديث .
- وتابعه ابن ابي حازم عن العلاء به مختصرا أخرجه ابن ابي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 1/265/598)
- وقد جاء الحديث في ( الصحيحين ) وغيرهما من طرق اخرى عن ابي هريرة نحوه بالفاظ مختلفة وقد تقدم بعضا منها . 

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكاشف ) :
- ( ابراهيم بن طهمان : من إئمة الإسلام وفيه إرجاء وثقه أحمد وأبو حاتم ) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- نبذة مقتضبة من مشيخة ابن طهمان وترجمة لمؤلفها رحمه الله لمحققها الشيخ محمد طاهر مالك نفع الله بعلمه .

مقدمة المحقق غفر الله له :
قد بلغ اعتناء المسلمين بتدوين الحديث ذروة الكمال في القرن الثالث الهجري / التاسع الميلادي الذي صنف خلاله معظم الكتب الكلاسيكية في الحديث ولا يخفى على احد ان الصحف الصغيرة في الحديث النبوي كانت توجد قبل عصر تدوين الحديث عند المحدثين الذين تناولها عنهم تلاميذهم بعضها او كلها وكذلك لا يخفى ان مؤلفي الكتب الكلاسيكية في الحديث قد أخذوا الحديث عنها وضموه الى مؤلفاتهم بعدما بحثوا عنه رواية ودراية حسب اصول الجرح والتعديل . وإنما كانت هذه الكتب الكلاسيكية في الحديث جامعة الى حد جعلت الناس اغنياء عن تلك الصحف الصغيرة فلذلك فقد بعضها الى اجيال واما بعضها فنسمع عن وجوده في الأيام السالفة . وتوجد صحيفة من تلك الصحف في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق هذه الصحيفة المشتملة على ( 208 ) حديثا لابراهيم بن طهمان الذي توفي سنة ( 163 ه /779 م قبل ان تظهر الصحاح الستة ) ا ه 
وقال محققه غفر الله له :
- وإني قد عكفت بنفسي على دراستها مدة فبان لي ان هذا الكتاب ألف في الرد على مبادئ مذهب من مذاهب الإسلام القديمة المعروف ب ( الجهمية ) التي يوجد فيها سوء التفاهم فيما يتعلق بمؤسسها ومبادئها .
- يقال ان أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله ( 241ه /855 م ) أول محدث حمل على الجهمية ولا سيما الحنابلة فيما بعد اهتمت برد عقائد الجهمية مع ذلك نجد ان غير الحنابلة ايضا كالبخاري ( 256 ه /869 م ) وغيره شاركوا الحنابلة في نقض عقائد الجهمية وكتبوا فيها ليس هذا فحسب بل نجد ايضا ملاحظة عابرة ان المحدثين الذين عاشوا قبل احمد ابن حنبل رحمه الله نقضوا عقائد الجهمية هذه او تلك ) , مثلا الأوزاعي رحمه الله ( 151 ه ) رد عقيدة الجهمية المتعلقة بالعرش ( اجتماع الجيوش الاسلامية لابن القيم ص :53) عمرو بن ميمون بن الرماح ( 171 ه )جادل الجهم بن صفوان في مسألة رؤية الباري تعالى ( فضائل بلخ ) للبلخي ( ص :125- 136) .
- في ضوء هذه الملاحظات العابرة يمكن تعيين مقدار مساعيهم وكيفية جهودهم وعلى الاقل تشير هذه الملاحظات الى ان المحدثين قبل احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله عرفوا عقائد الجهمية حق المعرفة وقاموا بنشاطات بالغة للرد عليها ونقضوها الى حد معلوم .
- ينبهنا ابن القيم رحمه الله ( 751 ه ) باحثا في هذا الموضوع بإيجاز إلى خدمات هؤلاء المحدثين حينما قال : ( سائر أئمة أهل الحديث علم مضمون قولهم وإنهم كلهم على طريقة واحدة وقول واحد ولكن بعضهم بوب وترجم ولم يزد على الحديث غير التراجم والأبواب وبعضهم زاد التقرير وابطل قول المخالف وبعضهم سرد الحاديث ولم يترجم لها ) ( اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية ) لابن القيم ( ص :118) ويتضح من كلام ابن القيم آنفا ان المحدثين كلهم كانوا متفقين على الرد على الجهمية ولكنهم لم يتفقوا على طريقة واحدة في ذلك بل اختاروا الطرق المختلفة كما استحسنوها .
- اتفق المؤرخون على ان ابراهيم بن طهمان المحدث الفقيه كان شديدا على الجهمية وزاد عليه الخطيب البغدادي ان ابراهيم بن طهمان رحمه الله كان شديدا على الجهمية الى حد انه اخر رحلته الى الحج في نيسابور لا لغرض بل للرد على عقائد الجهمية ) ( تاريح بغداد ) للخطيب البغدادي ( 6/107) 
- إن ابراهيم بن طهمان – لا أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله – أول المحدثين الذين حملوا على الجهمية وخفض منها في المقام الذي اسست فيه ونشات بحيث لم ترفع رأسها في نيسابور إلا انها ظهرت في شكل آخر في بغداد بعد زهاء قرن واحد 
- نحن على اليقين ان ابراهيم بن طهمان قد املى نصوص الكتاب بنيسابور في عام 158 ه وبما ان الكتاب ( سنن ) لا ( مشيخة ) وانه املى في عام ( 158 ه ) أي قبل ظهور الصحاح بزمن بعيد فليسوغ لنا ان نحكم بانه من اقدم الصحف في الحديث بوجه عام وربما يعتبر رائد السنن .

من تلامذته :
احد تلامذته الشهيرين استفاد من هذه النسخة هو المحدث ابو داود السجستاني ( 275 ه ) الذي اورد ستة احاديث من مخطوطتنا هذه في كتاب السنن ومن الجدير بالذكر بهذا المصدر ا نابا داود لا غير قد ذكر حديثا واحدا من احاديث هذا الكتاب في سننه المذكورة .
التلميذ الآخر الذي استفاد من مخطوطة احمد بن حفص هو النسائي ( 303 ه )الذي ذكر اربعة احاديث من هذا المتن في كتابه ( السنن ) 
وتلميذه الآخر الذي استفاد من هذه النسخة هو البخاري ( 256 ه ) روى البخاري خمسة احاديث من مخطوطتنا هذه اثنين في صحيحه وثلاثة في تاريخه الكبير ولكنه لا يروي أي حديث منها عن احمد بن حفص بل يرويها عن ابراهيم بن طهمان تعليقا ومع ذلك نعتقد ان البخاري نقلها عن نسخة احمد بن حفص .

مؤلفاته رحمه الله :
يقال ان ابراهيم بن طهمان ألف أربعة كتب وهي كما يلي :
1- كتاب السنن في الفقه 
2- كتاب المناقب 
3- كتاب العيدين 
4- كتاب التفسير 
يقول سيزجين : إن هذه الكتب لم تصل الى أيدينا بيد أن كتابا آخر له يسمى ب ( المشيخة ) يوجد في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق 
وعلى كل حال فإننا نرى ان الكتاب الذي يشير إليه سيزجين ويقول أنه ( مشيخة إبراهيم بن طهمان ) ليس بكتاب مستقل بل هو نفس ( كتاب السنن في الفقه ) الذي ذكره ابن ابن النديم ضمن كتبه الاربعة ومما يؤدي الى هذه النتيجة :
1- لا يتسم النص بسمات ( المشيخة )
2- يتصف النص بصفات مميزة لكتاب السنن 
3- اضيفت كلمة ( مشيخة ) فيما بعد 

- في كتب المشيخة يسجل المؤلف اسماء الشيوخ الذين سمعهم واسماء الكتب لكل شيخ ضمن قائمة وكذلك يضع قائمة الشيوخ الذين لم يسمع منهم ولكن حصل على الإجازة منهم لرواية الكتاب او الكتب على سندهم كما انه سمع من الشيوخ المذكورين ) ( الرسالة المستطرفة للكتاني ) ( ص : 140 ) لا ريب في ان اسلوب مؤلف يختلف عن اسلوب مؤلف اخر في تأليف مشيخة وعلى الاقل ينحصر هذا الاختلاف في اربعة اساليب حسب ما ذكره الاهواني ) ( مجلة معهد المخطوطات العربية المجلد الاول ( ص :96-108) وحينما نلقي نظرة خاطفة على متن الكتاب يتضح لنا انه لا يوجد فيه أي اسلوب من اساليب تاليف المشيخة التي ذكرها الاهواني .
- اتصاف الكتاب بصفات كتاب السنن :
الكتب المصنفة من قبل كانت تسمى بمثل هذه الاسماء : مؤطأ ومصنف وجامع وسنن وأقدم كتاب مصنف معروف ب ( السنن ) هو كتاب السنن لمكحول الشامي ( 112 ه ) ويطلق لفظ ( السنن ) على الكتب المصنفة في الحديث مرتبة على أبواب المسائل الدينية كالطهارة والصلاة والزكاة وغير ذلك ومع ان هذه الكتب كلها في السنن يختلف بعضها عن بعض في الترتيب والتبويب والتنويع وتسمية الموضوعات وعدد الاحاديث المتعلقة بكل منها .
- يشتمل متن كتابنا على ( 208) احاديث 85 منها تعالج المسائل الشرعية و 50) من هذه الحاديث مذكورة في المواقع المختلفة واما ما بقي من الأحاديث أي 35 حديثا قد ذكرت من حيث تطابق البابين المذكورين في كتب السنن ورد 22 حديثا من 35 حديثا في مكان واحد .
- تصحيف كلمة ( سنن ) إلى مشيخة :
من الواضح ان كلمة ( مشيخة ) لم يكتبها ناسخ المخطوطة بل كتبها رجل غيره وقد جاءت على صحيفة العنوان على النحو التالي : ( الجزء الأول والثاني من سنن إبراهيم بن طهمان برواية .....) ولكن على مر الزمان تلاشت كلمة ( سنن ) واصبحت غير واضحة بحيث تعسرت قراءتها وفيما بعد بذل المبوب جهوده في صحة قراءتها عند تبويبها ولكنه أخطأ في قراءتها .

ترجمة المؤلف رحمه الله : 
ابو سعيد ابراهيم بن طهمان لم نعرف متى ولد ابراهيم بن طهمان ولكن يذكر ا نابا خليفة كان اكبر منه ) كتاب الكنى للدولابي ( 1/224) و ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 1/1) والجرح والتعديل للرازي ( 1/1/107) ) 
ولد بهراة ونشأ بنيسابور ولا نستطيع ان نقول شيئا قطعيا عن حياته في طفولته إلا انه ارتحل في طلب العلم ولقي التابعين واخذ منهم كامثال عبد الله بن دينار ( 127 ه ) وابي الزبير المكي ( 126 ه ) وموسى بن عقبة ( 135 ه ) واخذ عن خلق كثير بعد هؤلاء من اتباع التابعين وهكذا يتجاوز شيوخه مئة ..
وفاته : توفي رحمه الله في سنة ( 163 ه ) 
مكانته بين المحدثين :
ابن عمار ( 242 ه ) منفرد في رأيه حين يقول إن ابراهيم بن طهمان كان ضعيفا ومضطرب الحديث واما النقاد الآخرون فهم متفقون على مكانته العظيمة في الحديث ويثنون عليه قال ابو حاتم الرازي ( 277 ه ) عنه : (( شيخان من خراسان مرجئان ثقتان ابو حمزة السكري ( 166 ه ) وابراهيم بن طهمان ) 
وقال الحنظلي ( 238 ه ) : ان ابراهيم بن طهمان كان صحيح الحديث حسن الدراية كثير السماع ما كان بخراسان اكثر سماعا منه وهو ثقة .
قال يحيى بن أكثم ( 242 ه ) كان من أنبل من حدث بخراسان والعراق والحجاز كان الناس يرغبون في حديثه ولم يتهم في روايته واتفقوا على صحة كتبه ) 
كانت لمكانة ابراهيم بن طهمان رحمه الله بين معاصريه اهمية الى حد كبير حتى ان بعض شيوخه كصفوان بن سليم روى عنه وكذلك ابو حنيفة كتب عنه حديث مالك بن أنس مع انه كان اكبر منه سناً 
ويجدر بالذكر ان المحدثين المتأخرين ومنهم البخاري ومسلم يروون الحديث في كتبهم بسند إبراهيم بن طهمان .
ابراهيم بن طهمان والإرجاء :
قيل ان ابراهيم بن طهمان كان يميل شيئا الى الإرجاء في الإيمان ولم يثبت غلوه فيه ولا كان داعية اليه .
وقال الحاكم النيسابوري رحمه الله : يقال انه رجع عنه 
قلت :وتوجيه ذلك 
قال محققه :
- قول ابن الصلت الذي ذكره الخطيب البغدادي حينما ذكر ابراهيم بن طهمان والإرجاء : ( لم يكن إرجاؤهم هذا المذهب الخبيث أن الإيمان قول بلا عمل وان تركك العمل لا يضر الإيمان بل كان إرجاؤهم انهم كانوا يرجون لأهل الكبائر الغفران ردا على الخوارج وغيرهم الذين يكفرون الناس بالذنوب فكانوا يرجون ولا يكفرون بالذنوب ) ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 6/107) 
- وقيل : انه كان متبعا لابي حنيفة في الإرجاء في الإيمان ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 6/107)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابراهيم بن طهمان والجهمية :
الجهمية المنسوبة الى مؤسسها الجهم بن صفوان ( 128 ه ) هي إحدى الفرق الإسلامية القديمة يقال : انها قدمت بعض العقائد الضالة واحدة منها مثلا : ان الله تعالى ينبغي ان يوصف بصفات توجد فيه وحده وان المخلوق لا يشترك فيها لذا لا يصح عند الجهمية اتصاف الله تعالى بصفة ( الحي ) و ( العليم ) و ( المريد ) و ( الموجد ) وامثالها لانها صفات يوصف بها الإنسان ايضا وبالعكس هناك صفات مخصوصة لله تعالى لن يشارك فيها الإنسان مثلا الخالق القديم القدير وامثالها . وعقائد الجهمية كانت عند المحدثين متعارضة مع العقائد الإسلامية الاصلية وكانوا متفقين ان الذين يؤمنون بهذه العقائد ( الجهمية ) كانوا اعداء المسلمين وانها كانت خطرا على الاسلام والمسلمين ...) ا ه 
- اتفق المؤرخون على ان ابراهيم بن طهمان المحدث الفقيه كان شديدا على الجهمية وزاد عليه الخطيب البغدادي قائلا : إن ابراهيم بن طهمان كان شديدا على الجهمية الى حد انه أخر رحلته الى الحج في نيسابور لا لغرض بل للرد على عقائد الجهمية التي صارت لها نيسابور مركزا عظيما في ذلك الوقت فقام هناك حتى نقلهم من قول جهم الى الإرجاء ) ( تاريخ الخطيب البغدادي ) ( 6/107) 

خاتمة وخلاصة المحقق غفر الله له :
- كتاب ابراهين بن طهمان الذي هو ( سنن ابراهيم بن طهمان ) لا ( مشيخة ابراهيم بن طهمان ) يشتمل على على الاحاديث التي تبطل اكثر عقائد الجهمية 
- اكثر احاديث الكتاب المذكور التي تبطل عقائد الجهمية هذه وتلك هي الاحاديث التي سردها المحدثون الآخرون بعده في كتبهم حينما ردوا على الجهمية 
- ان هذا الكتاب احد الكتب القديمة دون بالنظر الى الرد على الجهمية خاصة وهكذا اول الكتب الموجودة الآن في رد الجهمية 
- ابراهيم بن طهمان رحمه الله من طبقة المحدثين الذين سردوا الاحاديث في الرد على الجهمية ولم يترجم لها كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في في هذا الباب .
- بما ان ابراهيم بن طهمان مات سنة ( 163 ه ) أي بعد 35 عاما بعد وفاة الجهم بن صفوان ( 128 ه ) فكتابه ينبغي ان يبين العلاقة بين الجهم بن صفوان وانتشار عقائد الجهمية وقد بحث البروفيسور وات في هذا الموضوع بحثا تاما وقال فيما بعد : ان الجهم بن صفوان جادل السمنية في اثبات وجود الباري تعالى فحسب هذه هي العقيدة الوحيدة التي قال فيها الجهم بن صفوان واما انتساب القائد الاخرى اليه فليس بواضح ولا حقيقة له لاننا لا نسمع عن هذه العقائد الى سبعين عاما بعد وفاة الجهم بن صفوان .. وقد اعتمد البوفيسور وات على كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وهذا نص ابن تيمية رحمه الله ( ثم لما عربت الكتب الرومية في حدود المئة الثانية .. ولما كان في حدود المائة الثانية انتشرت هذه المقالة التي كان السلف يسمونها مقالة الجهمية بسبب بشر بن غياث المريسي وطبقة ..) 
قال ابن بطة العكبري رحمه الله ( .. أذكر اسماء بعض الرجال ومن احوالهم لان لكل واحد منهم كتبا معروفة بين الناس .. والجهم بن صفوان منهم .. تابع مقالته كثير من الناس الضالين والمبتدعين ) ( كتاب الابانة لابن بطة ) ( ص: 90) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : ان الخليفة هشام بن عبد الملك ( 105 – 125ه ) امر بالقبض على الجهم بن صفوان لاجل مقالته ) 
وقعت العصبية بين مقاتل بن سليمان وبين الجهم بن صفوان فوضع كل واحد منهما كتابا يرد به على الآخر 
- وكانت نيسابور التي صارت مركزا عظيما للجهمية في ذلك الوقت عرف ابراهيم بن طهمان ( الجهمية ) جدا ورد اكثرها في كتابه الذي وصل الينا هل كان لابراهيم بن طهمان الرد على الجهمية بدون معرفتها بها ؟
وهكذا لا نتفق مع ابن عساكر الذي ادعى ان الجهمية عاشت بعد الجهم بن صفوان كما اننا لا نتفق مع البروفيسور وات الذي ادع ادعى انه كانت هناك الفرقة الجهمية مع اننا نسمع عنها كفرقة مستقلة بين الزنادقة والملاحدة 
والحق كما قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ان الجهمية عاشت بل وعاش التجهم فوسمت به المعتزلة .( منهاج السنة النبوية ) ( ص : 166 ) 

والله اعلم 

وقد انتقد الشيخ الفاضل رياض حسين عبد اللطيف الطائي في رسالته ( قراءة نقدية في عنوان مشيخة ابن طهمان وبيان انه جزءان من نسخة ابن طهمان ) المحقق الفاضل محمد طاهر مالك وغير ذلك من الاخطاء العلمية في مقالة موجزة للشيخ رياض حسين الطائي لنسخة ( ابن طهمان ) كما الأصل 

قال المحقق الفاضل / رياض حسين الطائي غفر الله له :



- فما زال اهل العلم وطلابه يعنون بالكتاب من حيث مضمونه وموضوعه ومؤلفه وكذلك عنوانه إذ الكلام في توثيق عنوان الكتاب اصل من اصول التحقيق العلمي لا ينبغي للمحقق إغفاله او المسامحة فيه فإن تصحيح عنوان الكتاب مطلب علمي مرغوب فيه ) ( العنوان الصحيح للكتاب ) حاتم بن عارف العوني ( ص :25- 30 ) 
- ومن الاسباب الداعية الى تصحيح عنوان الكتاب – وهي كثيرة – ضبط عدم الاختلال في دراسة تاريخ المصنف كما هو الحال في كتابنا هذا والله الموفق 
- فكتابنا الذي نروم الكلام عنه طبع باسم ( مشيخة ابن طهمان ) وتداوله الناس على اختلاف مستوياتهم العلمية بهذا الاسم دون تردد او توقف .
- فقد طبع الكتاب ضمن مطبوعات مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق سنة ( 1403 ه ) بتحقيق الدكتور محمد طاهر مالك وقد افرد المحقق لدراسة عنوان الكتاب مساحة من مقدمة التحقيق استغرقت الصفحات ( 10 – 17 ) غير انه لم يوفق للاهتداء الى عنوان الكتاب الصحيح بل وقع في خطأ مركب آخر حيث ادعى ان عنوان الكتاب الصحيح مصحف من ( سنن ابن طهمان ) كذا ومع ذلك فقد أثبت اسم ( المشيخة ) على الغلاف مع ترجيحه خطأ هذه التسمية 
وكل ذلك خطأ من المحقق فالكتاب إنما هو قطعة تتضمن جزأين من ( نسخة ابن طهمان )) لا (( مشيخة ابن طهمان )) ولا (( سنن ابن طهمان )) 
ولعل ما اوقعه في هذا الوهم انطماس كلمة ( نسخة ) في أول المخطوطة وركونه لتسمية من سبقه من افاضل المعاصرين للكتاب بالمشيخة . 
- ولم ار احدا سبق الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في تسمية ( نسخة ابن طهمان ) بالمشيخة ثم تتابع الناس بعد على اطلاق اسم ( المشيخة ) على هذه ( النسخة فلم اسمع او اقرا لاحد من المعاصرين ممن استدل باحاديث الكتاب او عزا اليه واطلق عليه اسم ( المشيخة ) لا استثني من ذلك احدا فيما اعلم 
- وانما وقع العلماء الافاضل وطلبة العلم في هذا الاشكال بسبب قرب رسم ( مشيخة ) من رسم ( نسخة ) والله اعلم 
- واغرق في هذا الخطأ الاستاذ العلامة خير الدين الزركلي في الاعلام ( 1/45) فقال رحمه الله : ( وفي مجموع مخطوط بالظاهرية قائمة باسماء شيوخه من الورقة 236- 255 ) ا ه وقد تلقف هذا الخطأ – دون روية – فؤاد سزكين رحمه الله في كتابه ( تاريخ التراث العربي ) ( 1/171) 

إثبات تسمية الكتاب ب ( نسخة ابن طهمان ) 
تداول هذا الكتاب جمع غفير من الحفاظ والمحدثين والعلماء وقد اجتمعوا – حاشا المعاصرين – على عدم تسميته بالمشيخة بل ورد في كلام بعضهم التصريح بانه ( نسخة حديثية ) تداولها الناس باسنادها المعروف , وعادة كثير من المتقدمين ممن جمعوا احاديث باسانيد معينة انهم يطلقون على هذا الجمع ( نسخة ) وهذه النسخ اما ان تجمع احاديث صحابة بعينهم او احاديث شيوخ ممن يجمع حديثهم لعلوه او عزته او غرابته او مكانة الشيخ ومنزلته او غير ذلك .
1- فالأول : كنسخة همام بن منبه عن ابي هريرة وهي العروفة بالصحيفة الصادقة ونسخة بهز بن حكيم عن ابيه عن جده وغير ذلك .
2- كنسخة ابي مسهر وغيره رواية ابن الراوس ( طبعت ) ونسخة طالوت ( طبعت ) ونسخة وكيع عن الاعمش ( طبعت ) ( معرفة النسخ والصحف الحديثية ) للعلامة بكر بن عبد الله ابو زيد رحمه الله 
3- وكتابنا الذي نروم نقد عنوانه من بابة هذه النسخ فهو نسخة جمعها احمد بن حفص بن عبد الله النيسابوري عن ابيه عن ابراهيم بن طهمان كان يجمعها وغيرها محمد بن حمويه اهتماما بحديث ابن طهمان ويرحل فيها حتى نسب الى ابن طهمان فقيل له : ( الطهماني ) 

تسمية العلماء المتقدمين والمتاخرين للكتاب بالنسخة :
اتفقت كلمة العلماء على اطلاق كلمة النسخة على هذا الكتاب ولم ار لهم في ذلك مخالفا فمن ذلك :
1- قول الحافظ ابن حجر في ( تغليق التعليق ) ( 3/341) : ( واما حديث حجاج بن حجاج اباهلي فاإن روايته عن قتادة مشهورة وهو من رجال البخاري ولاحمد بن حفص شيخ البخاري عن ابيه عن ابراهيم بن طهمان عنه عن قتادة ( نسخة ) ذكرها ابن عدي وغيره 
2- وقول الحافظ في ( تهذيب التهذيب ) ( 2/347) قال : ( ... روى عن ابراهيم بن طهمان ( نسخة ) وانظر ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 7/18) و ( طبقات الحفاظ ) للسيوطي وقال السيوطي رحمه الله : روى عن ابراهيم بن طهمان نسخة كبيرة .
وغيره من العلماء ..

- ومن الأدلة على عدم صحة تسمية الكتاب بالمشيخة تقدم عصر ابن طهمان على عصر نشوء المشيخات ومعاجم الشيوخ ويلحظ ذلك من خلال صنيع الحافظ ابن حجر حيث قام في ( المعجم المفهرس ) ( ص:195) بترتيب المشيخات والأقدم فالأقدم فابتدأ بذكر بذكر ( مشيخة يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي ) فتأمل . ولخفاء هذا الدليل على كثير من المعاصرين ترتب عليه اخطاء منهجية في البحث وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بتاريخ نشوء المشيخات , بل ان الباحثين المعاصرين من عدها من اوائل المشيخات المصنفة ثم راح يفسر منهج ابن طهمان في ( مشيخته ) ! وكيفانها تخالف ما درج عليه اصحاب المشيخات 
- وهناك العديد من النسخ عن ابن طهمان 

تداول العلماء لاحاديث هذه الصحيفة :
وإكمالا للفائدة ابين في هذه الفقرة مرويات احمد بن حفص عن ابيه عن ابن طهمان في كتب الحديث فأقول :
احاديث ابراهيم بن طهمان برواية احمد بن حفص بن عبد الله عن ابيه عنه مما تداوله العلماء واثبتوه في مروياتهم ومصنفاتهم 
وقد روى جمع من المصنفين احاديث هذه الصحيفة من طريق محمد بن حمويه وهي طريق ( النسخة ) التي بين ايدينا 
وللفائدة :
وممن روى احاديث احمد بن حفص عن ابيه عن ابراهيم بن طهمان بلا واسطة من غير طريق احمد بن حمويه جماعة من اصحاب المصنفات منهم : 
1- الامام البخاري ( ت 256 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في ( صحيحه ) في الحج والنكاح وفي الادب المفرد والتاريخ الكبير وفي خلق افعال العباد 
2- الامام مسلم بن الحجاج (261 ه ) روى عنه مباشرة في غير ( صحيحه ) نجد احدى رواياته عنه في ( الغيلانيات ) ( 1/544)
3- الامام ابو داود السجستاني ( 275 ه ) يروي بغير واسطة في سننه في الصلاة واللقطة والنكاح والايمان والنذور والسنة والادب 
4- محمد بن نصر المروزي ( 294 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في ( تعظيم قدر الصلاة ) ( 457 ) 
5- الامام النسائي ( 303 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في ( المجتبى ) في الغسل والتمم والسهو وصلاة العيدين والجنائز والزكاة والحيل والهبة .
6- الامام ابو محمد بن الجارود ( 307 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في المنتقى ( 750 )
7- الامام ابن خزيمة ( 311 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في ( صحيحه ) ( 2329)
8- ابو بكر بن ابي داود ( 316 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في ( البعث ) ( 58) وفي ( المصاحف ) ( 565) 
9- ابو عوانة الاسفرايني ( 316 ه ) يروي عنه بغير واسطة في ( مسنده المستخرج على مسلم ) ( 3114 و3115 ) 

- وقد روى عن احمد بن حفص عن ابيه عن ابن طهمان جمع من الائمة والمصنفين بواسطة منهم : الدولابي ( 310 ه ) في الكنى والخلال ( 311 ه ) في ( السنة ) وابن المنذر ( 318 ه ) في ( الاوسط ) والطحاوي ( 321ه ) في ( شرح معاني الآثار ) وغيرهم جمع ..
- قلت : وهناك العديد من السقط والتصحيف على ( نسخة ابن طهمان ) بين بعضا منها الشيخ الفاضل رياض حسين عبد اللطيف الطائي وقال حفظه الله وقد فصلت ذلك وبينته في تحقيقي ل ( الأول والثاني من نسخة ابن طهمان ) يسر الله إتمامه ونشره بمنه وكرمه آمين 
قلت :هذا ملخص ما ذكره الشيخ الفاضل رياض حسين عبد اللطيف الطائي نفع الله بعلمه وغفر الله له .
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ رضاء الله محمد ادريس المباركفوري رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 1/407) : ثنا زيد بن الحباب : حدثني حسين : حدثني حصين : حدثني شقيق قال : سمعت ابن مسعود يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أتاني جبريل في خضر معلق به الدر ) 
واخرجه ابو الشيخ * في ( العظمة ) ( 2/744/349) والدراقطني في ( الغرائب والأفراد ) ( ق224/1- الاطراف ) من طرق أخرى عن زيد بن الحباب به 

قال الدارقطني رحمه الله :
(( تفرد به الحسين بن واقد وعنه زيد بن الحباب وغيره وبه عن الحسين عن عاصم 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وهذا إسناد جيد كما قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( التفسير ) ( 4/251) ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم وفي بعضهم كلام لا ينزل به حديثه عن مرتبة الحسن )) 
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله ( 5/330) :
(( إسناده صحيح )) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وأعله أخونا الفاضل رضى المباركفوري في تعليقه على ( العظمة ) بقوله : 
- (( فيه حصين بن عبد الرحمن وهو ثقة تغير حفظه بالأخرة ولم يذكر حسين بن واقد فيمن سمع منه قبل التغير )) !
- والمتغير لا يساق مساق المختلط ولا يعامل معاملته فيما أعلمه من صنيع أهل العلم في تخريجاتهم وتصحيحاتهم ويقوون حديثه لان التغير أقل سوءاً من الاختلاط فحديثه على اقل الدرجات حسن لا سيما إذا توبع كما يأتي 
- ورواه أحمد قبيل هذا وبالاسناد نفسه الا انه جعل مكان ( حصين ) : عاصم ابن بهدلة .. بلفظ (( رأيت جبريل على السدرة المنتهى وله ست مئة جناح ) قال : سألت عاصما عن الأجنحة ؟ فأبى أن يخبرني قال : فأخبرني بعض أصحابه : أن الجناح ما بين المشرق والمغرب . وكذا أخرجه ابن جرير ( 27/29) 
- وقد تابعه على هذا الاسناد : حماد بن سلمة عن عاصم ابن بهدلة إلا أنه قال : عن زر عن ابن مسعود . أخرجه احمد ( 1/412, 460) والنسائي في ( السنن الكبرى ) ( 6/473/11542 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            6/473/11542      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) وابن جرير ايضا وابن خزيمة في ( التوحيد ) ( ص: 133) والبيهقي في ( دلائل النبوة ) ( 2/372) كلهم عن حماد به ولفظه : (( رأيت جبريل عند سدرة المنتهى عليه ست مئة جناح ينتثر من ريشه التهاويل : الدر والياقوت ) 
وهو اسناد جيد قوي كما قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله .

- وله طريق اخرى عن اسرائيل عن ابي اسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن عبد الله في قوله ( ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى ) قال : رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل في حلة من رفرف قد ملأ ما بين السماء والأرض .
أخرجه أحمد ( 1/394و 418) والنسائي ( 11531- الكبرى ) وابن خزيمة ايضا وكذا ابن جرير والطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ( 9/245/9050) وابو الشيخ ( 2/766) وابن منده في ( الإيمان ) ( 2/731/751) 
وهذا اسناد على شرط الشيخين لولا اختلاط أبي إسحاق وعنعنته وإسرائيل سمع منه بعد الاختلاط لكن في رواية لابن منده ( 752) قد تابعه سفيان عن ابي إسحاق به .
وسفيان – وهو الثوري – سمع منه قبل الاختلاط .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- ترجمة مختصرة لكتاب ( العظمة ) لأبي الشيخ الاصبهاني رحمه الله ومنهجه في كتابه لمحققه الشيخ رضاء الله محمد بن ادريس المباركفوري غفر الله له وهي دراسة لنيل الشهادة العالمية ( الماجستير ) .

مقدمة المحقق غفر غفر الله له :

- كانت ولادة المؤلف وحياته ونشأته من سنة ( 274 ه – 369 ه ) أي من الربع الاخير من القرن الثالث والنصف الاول من القرن الرابع وهو ما يسمى لدى المؤرخين المتأخرين بالعصر الثاني من عهد الخلافة العباسية والذي يمتد من عهد المتوكل سنة ( 232ه ) الى عهد المقتدي سنة ( 467 ه ) كما انه يعرف بعصر الضعف والوهن للخلافة اذ بدات فيه الخلافة العباسية بصفة عامة تتقلص من شوكتها اللتين كانت تتمتع بهما في عهدهما الأول وبدأت تزداد يوما فيوما في الضعف والاضمحلال ومما يدل على ذلك انقسام الدول الاسلامية الى دويلات صغيرة ) ا ه ( دراسات في تاريخ الدولة العباسية ) ( ص :67) 
- والى جانب ذلك انتشار الفوضى وتلاشي الهدوء السياسي في الخلافة العباسية على وجه العموم فإن هناك ثورات وفتنا عظيمة قامت في هذه الفترة وادخلت في قلوب الناس الرعب والفزع منها : 
( فتنة القرامطة ) :
وهي فتنة من اعظم الفتن التي عرفها التاريخ رفعت رأسها في اواخر القرن الثالث على يد حمدان قرمط والتقى الجيوش الذين عرفوا بالبسالة والقوة والجلد مع جيوش الخلافة العباسية مرات عديدة انهزم في اكثرها العباسيون وتكبدوا بخسائر فادحة في الارواح والاموال , وكانت البلية العظمى في سنة 317 ه حين استلوا على مكة ونكلوا بأهلها وزوراها ونهبوا اموالها ويقال : إنهم قتلوا ما يزيد على ثلاثين الفا وزاد بغيهم ان اخذوا الحجر الاسود الى بلاد هجر وبقي معهم مدة الى ان اعيد سنة 339 ه ) ( الكامل ) ( 6/69 ) 
وعقب ابن كثير رحمه الله على صنيعهم هذا بقوله : وكل ذلك من ضعف الخليفة وتلاعب الترك بمنصب الخلافة واستيلائهم على البلاد وتشتيت الأمراء وكانت هناك فتن اخرى تقام من قبل بقايا الخوارج وغيرهم من الفرق الضالة حينا بعد حين وتخل بنظام الأمن وتدخل في قلوب الناس الخوف والهلع 
وصفوة القول : ان العصر الذي عاش فيه المؤلف كان من الناحية السياية عصر فوضى واضطراب وفتن سياسية على وجه عام غير ان هناك الاضطراب والفوضى وانقسام الدولة الاسلامية الى دويلات .ولما كانت الحالة السياسية في تلك الآونة مضطربة جدا فليس نتوقع فيها حالة اجتماعية مستقرة ثابتة كما ان الحروب الدائرة فيما بينهم كان لها أثرا سيء في اقتصاد البلاد لان الحروب دائما تنهك البلاد وتقضي على مواردها الاقتصادية وتخل بنظامها الامني فنشات مما آل اليه امر الخليفة من اضطراب وفوضى واقتتال فيما بين الحكام امور خطيرة من غلاء المعيشة والقحط والجدب واختلال في نظام الامن وهو ماقاله ابن كثير عما وقع في سنة ( 324 ه ) من الغلاء الباهظ ) ا ه ( البداية والنهاية ) ( 11/208) وشذرات الذهب ( 2/321) .
فإن الحركة العلمية في هذا العهد كانت في هذا العهد كانت ماشية على قدم وساق ولم تتأثر ادنى تاثر من الاضطرابات السياسية والفتن الداخلية او سوء الحالة الاجتماعية فكانت هناك عدة مراكز علمية وثقافية انشئت في هذه الفترة في مدن مختلفة وكانت عاصمة الخلافة العباسية ( بغداد ) تقع في مقدمة تلك المراكز الثقافية والعلمية لانها كانت تزخر بفطاحل العلماء وكبار الأئمة في جميع العلوم والفنون وكان جامع المنصور فيها من اشهر واكبر المراكز للتعليم في المملكة الإسلامية على الإطلاق , وبلغ الاهتمام بالتأليف والتصنيف أوجه ذروته حتى انه يسمى هذا العصر بالعصر الذهبي بالنسبة للعلوم الدينية لان الله قيض في هذا العهد والذي قبله رجالا خدموا الكتاب والسنة خدمة جليلة لا يوجد لها نظير في العصور المتاخرة من امثال أحمد ( 241 ه ) والبخاري ( 256 ه ) ومسلم ( 261 ه) وابو داود ( 275 ه) والترمذي ( 279 ه) والنسائي ( 303 ه) وابن ماجه ( 273 ه ) والطبري ( 310 ه ) وابن ابي حاتم ( 327 ه) والطبراني ( 360 ه) وغيرهم من ائمة الحديث والتفسير والفقه فهؤلاء قدموا للعلوم افسلامية خدمات جليلة لا تنساها الأمة الإسلامية على مر العصور وكر الدهور .
ولم يكن الأمر مقتصرا على العلوم الدينية فقط بل كان هناك نشاط بارز وملحوظ في العلوم الأخرى من الدب واللغة والنحو والصرف ايضا ويدل على ذلك ما الف في الفترة من مؤلفات عظيمة في هذه المجالات ففي الآدب واللغة الف في هذا العهد ( البيان والتبيين ) للجاحظ ( 255 ه ) وادب الكاتب لابن قتيبة ( 276 ه) و (الأمالي ) لأبي علي القالي ( 356 ه ) والكامل ) للمبرد ( 286 ه ) وهذه الكتب الاربعة تعتبر على حد تعبير ابن خلدون اصولا في الأدب ) ا ه ( مقدمة ابن خلدون ) ( ص :553) وقد عاش في هذه الفترة من ائمة هذه الفنون ابو بكر ابن دريد صاحب ( الجمهرة ) ( 321 ه ) وابن عبد ربه صاحب العقد الفريد ( 328 ه 9 وابو بكر الانباري صاحب الكافي في النحو ( 328 ه ) والزهري صاحب (تهذيب اللغة ) ( 370 ه ) وغيرهم من الأئمة المشهورين في هذه الفنون 
ومما يدل على الترف العلمي والثراء الثقافي ان الناس في هذا العهد حدا بهم الشوق والرغبة في طلب المعرفة والثقافة الى تعلم العلوم الاجنبية من الفلسفة اليونانية والهندية والمنطق والطب اليوناني وغيرها من العلوم المختلفة الدنيوية .
ولما كانت هذه العلوم في لغات أخرى أجنبية من الفارسية واليونانية وغيرهما بدأت الترجمة فنقلت كتب مختلفة الى اللغة العربية وانشئت لذلك مؤسسة في عهد المأمون وعرفت هذه المؤسسة بدار الحكمة ) ( الفهرست لابن النديم ) ( 303 – 306 ) 
ووما يؤسف له ان الترجمة لم تقتصر على النافع منها في القضايا الدنيوية التي كان المجتمع الاسلامي في حاجة اليها بل تدخلت في الإلهيات والأمور الغيبية الاعتقادية التي تركت وراءها آثارا سيئة إذ نشأت منها افكار وعقائد تخالف العقيدة الصحيحة التي جاء بها الكتاب والسنة وساعدت على ظهور الملل والنحل المختلفة .
خلاصة القول : 
عن عهد المؤلف كان يزخر بنشاط بنشاط الحركة العلمية على نطاق واسع ولا سيما في مجال الحديث إذ ألف في عهده او قبله يقليل في الحديث الكتب الستة التي هي من اهم والكبر المراجع بعد كتاب الله تعالى حيث تعتمد عليها جميع العلوم الدينية وتستمد منها . وكذلك الفت فيه الموسوعة الحديثية الكبرى و ( المعاجم الثلاثة ) للطبراني والفت في التفسير كتب عديدة منها تفسير الطبري الذي قيل فيه ( إنه اجل التفاسير وأعظمها ) وقال ابو حامد الاسفرائييني : لو سافر رجل الى الصين حتى يحصل على كتاب تفسير محمد بن جرير لم يكن ذلك كثيرا ) ت انظر ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 1/163) 
وكذلك تفسير ابن ابي حاتم وهو احد المصادر عند المؤلف في الكتاب وكذلك صنفت كتب كثيرة في الفقه والتاريخ والسير وغير ذلك ..من العلوم الاسلامية .
- وهكذا كان العالم الاسلامي على وجه عام من النواحي السياسية والاجتماعية والعلمية في العهد الذي ولد فيه ابو الشيخ وتربى الى ان عد من كبار العلماء .
- وكانت اصبهان بالذات بعيدة نسبيا عن تلك الاضطرابات السياسية والثورات الطائفية والمؤامرات الداخلية .
- قام الشيخ عبد الغفور البلوشي في مقدمة دراسته عن كتاب ( طبقات المحدثين ) باصبهان بدراسة وافية ومفصلة عن اصبهان تبين موقعها جغرافيا وحدودها ومساحتها واهميتها ومكانتها الثقافية ونشاطات اهلها والفتح الاسلامي لها مع ما جمع ما الف فيها وفي اهلها من مؤلفات .( ص 11- 46) 
- وبسبب استقرار الحالة السياسية في اصبهان كانت الحالة الاجتماعية فيها ايضا تتصف باتزان وحسن مما جعلها لا تعاني كثيرا مما كانت تعانيه البلدان الاخرى لا سيما بغداد عاصمة الخلافة العباسية من المشاكل الاجتماعية وكانت حالتها الاقتصادية ايضا جيدة لان اكثر اهاليها من اصحاب الصناعات المختلفة وبالخصوص في صناعة البسط الجميلة وتطعيم الاواني المعدنية بالنقوش الفنية المذهبة الجميلة وصناعة النسيج الممتاز وصنع الاكواز ) ا ه ( تاريخ الاسلام ) للدكتور حسن ابراهيم ( 3/324) ومقدمة ( طبقات المحدثين ) ( ص:24) 
- واما ما ذكره ياقوت الحموي في ( معجم البلدان ) ( 1/209) اثناء تعريفه باصبهان : 0 وقد فشا الخراب في هذا الوقت وقبله في نواحيها لكثرة الفتن والتعصب بين الشافعية والحنفية والحروب المتصلة بين الحزبين فكلما ظهرت طائفة نهبت محلة الاخرى واحرقتها وخربتها ... ) 
- وكذا ما ذكره ابن بطوطة في رحلاته : ( اصبهان من كبار المدن وحسانها الا انها قد خرب اكثرها بسبب الفتنة التي بين اهل السنة والروافض ) ( رحلة ابن بطوطة ) ( ص:199) 
فيبدو ان ذلك كان في العصور المتاخرة من عهد المؤلف 
- وقال السمعاني في ( الانساب ) ( 1/284) : خرج منها جماعة من العلماء في كل فن قديما وحديثا وصنف في تاريخها عدة قديما وحديثا .
- وقال السيد مهدوي : ان اصبهان كانت من القرون الاولى الاسلامية مركز العلم والعرفان .( مقدمة كتاب تذكرة القبور او دانشمندان وبزركان أصفهان ) نقلا عن مقدمة طبقات المحدثين لعبد الغفور البلوشي ( ص:42) 
- وقد ساعد في ازدهار المسيرة العلمية ودفع عجلتها الى الامام وجود اصحاب العلم والمشجعين لطلابه من بين الحكام ورجال الدولة فهذا ابو علي احمد بن رستم الاصبهاني عامل اصبهان قد استقبل الطبراني قدومه للمرة الثانية استقبال حفاوة وتكريم واجرى له جراية من دار الخراج مما سهل له البقاء بها والتفرغ لخدمة الحديث . ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 16/123) .
- ورئيس اصبهان محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن الهمداني كان من اصحاب العلم يروي عنه المؤلف وغيره وهو الذي خلص ابا بكر بن ابي داود من القتل . ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 16/277) 
- وكذلك احمد بن مهدي بن رستم الاصبهاني احد امراء اصبهان كان ايضا ممن يرغب في العلم وتحصيله وانفق على اهل العم مئات الالوف من الدراهم . ( طبقات المحدثين ) ( ص:60 )
- وكان لتجمع العلماء والائمة مثل ابي احمد العسال والطبراني وابن ابي عاصم وابن منده والبزار من كبار الشخصيات العلمية في اصبهان ولتشجيع رجال الحكومة لطلاب العلم والتسهيل عليهم اثر طيب في تنشيط الحركة العلمية ( مقدمة طبقات المحدثين باصبهان ) ( ص 31- 33) 
- وقد كان الاشتغال بالحديث وعلومه في هذا العهد انشط واكثر من غيره منالعلوم الاخرى لانها صارت مركزا لاهل الحديث ومبعثا لنشاط الراوة لتجمع المحدثين فيها ووما يدل على مبلغ نشاط الحديث والاشتغال به رواية ودراية كثرة ما الف في هذا الميدان فللمؤلف وحده واحد وخمسون مؤلفا واكثرها في الحديث ) ( مقدمة عبد الغفور البلوشي على طبقات المحدثين ) (ص 94- 104).
- واسرة ابن منده لها من الشهرة بالحديث لاجل ما قدموا للحديث وعلومه من خدمات جليلة . وقد افرد الذهبي لهذه الاسرة مؤلفا مستقلا وقال : ما علمت بيتا في الرواة مثل بيت بني منده بقيت الراوية فيهم من خلافة المعتصم والى بعد الثلاثين وستمائة . ( سيراعلام النبلاء ) ( 17/38) 
- وقد ذكر المقدسي ا ناهل اصبهان اهل سنة وجماعة . ( احسن التقاسيم ) ( ص:389) 
- وكما تبين ان اصبهان كانت معقلا حصينا لاهل السنة والجماعة ولاصحاب العقيدة السلفية حيث ان البويهيين المعروفين بالتشيع والرفض لم يستطيعوا ان يزعزوا عقيدتهم ا وان ينالوا منها ... ) ( مقدمة طبقات المحدثين باصبهان ) ( ص:50)
- ومن بين من الف في العقيدة السلفية من الاصبهانيين في عهد المؤلف او قبله او بعده بقليل :
1- ابو مسعود الرازي ( ت 258 ه ) له كتاب السنة ذكره السمعاني ( التحبير ) ( 2/72) 
2- ابن ابي عاصم الشيباني ( ت 287 ه ) والف كتابا في العقيدة باسم ( السنة ) وقد طبع بتحقيق الشيخ المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الالباني رحمه الله وغيرها من الكتب في العقيدة السلفية الصحيحة .
3- الحكم بن معبد الخزاعي الفقيه ( ت 295 ه ) له كتاب السنة وكتاب الرد على الجهمية 
4- ابو احمد العسال ( ت 349 ه ) له كتاب الرؤية وكتاب السنة وكتاب العظمة وكتاب المعرفة .
5- ابو القاسم الطبراني نزيل اصبهان ( ت 360 ه ) فقد الف كتابا باسم ( السنة ) 
6- ابو الشيخ الاصبهاني مؤلف كتاب العظمة له كتاب السنة وهو في حكم المفقود – ويبدو مما ذكره السمعاني ان له كتابين باسم السنة احدهما السنة الكبيرة والثاني : السنة الصغيرة المعروفة بالواضحة ) راجع ( مقدمة طبقات المحدثين ) لعبد الفغور البلوشي ( ص:98)
7- ابو عبد الله بن منده ( ت 395 ه ) فقد الف في العقيدة عدة كتب منها كتاب الايمان وكتاب التوحيد والرد على الجهمية والثلاثة تعتبر من اهم واجمع ما كتب في العقيدة .( حقق الثلاثة الدكتور علي ناصر الفقهيي ) ولابي عبد الله ابن منده ثلاثة كتب اخرى كتاب الصفات وكتاب الرد على اللفظية والسنة ويبدو انها في حكم المفقود

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الشيخ رضى المباركفوري رحمه الله :
- ابو نعيم الاصبهاني مصنف كتاب الحلية ( ت 430 ه ) فإنه مع جمعه بين علم الحديث والتصوف ) ( سماه ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الاسلامية ( ص : 110 ) شيخ الصوفية والمحدثين . 
9- قد ألف كتابا في العقيدة باسم الاعتقاد قال فيه كما نقل الذهبي : طريقتنا طريقة السلف المتبعين للكتاب والسنة واجماع الأمة ومما اعتقدوه .. .....
وهو مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة في كلام الله تعالى واستوائه على العرش وفيما نقله عنه ابن القيم تصريح اكثر واوضح بتمسكه بعقيدة السلف من الأمة إذ صرح فيه بإثبات الصفات التي ورد ذكرها في الأحاديث الصحيحة .
وكثير من الناس ينفونها او يؤولونها لانها وردت في احاديث صحيحة 
- وقد ألف ابو نعيم ايضا كتابا في تثبيت الرؤية لله يوم القيامة ذكره السمعاني وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ) ( التحبير للسمعاني ) ( 1/181) ومجموع الفتاوى ( 6/486) 
- وقال محققه : ومن هنا يتبين ان ما قرره د الصباغ بأن ابا نعيم أشعري او من متطرفي الأشاعرة معتمدا في ذلك على ما قاله ابن الجوزي ونقله عنه ابن كثير وقد قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : وكان يميل الى مذهب الأشعري في الاعتقاد ميلا كثيرا .
- وهذا خطأ لا يتفق مع هذه النقول وتأليفه لكتاب الرؤية – وان كان قد ذكره ابن عساكر ايضا في اصحاب ابي الحسن الاشعري ولعله كان قد قضى فترة من حياته على مذهب الاشاعرة ثم رجع عنه الى مذهب السلف وقرره في كتابه الذي نقل منه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية والذهبي وابن القيم عقيدته التي توافق مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة لا مذهب الاشاعرة المعتدلين او المتطرفين ثم ان هناك احتمالا اخر في عده مع اصحاب ابي الحسن الاشعري وهو ا ن ابا نعيم كان يميل الى مذهب الاشعري رحمه الله الذي استقر عليه في الفترة الاخيرة وكان ذلك هو المذهب السلفي بعينه الا بعض البقايا التي بقيت معه مما كان عليه سابقا من المذهب الاعتزالي او الكلابي 
وقد عضده الدكتور الصباغ ما قرره من اشعرية ابي نعيم او تطرقه في الاشعرية بما كان يوجد بينه وبين ابن منده من شقاق واختلاف شديد فذكر ان الخلاف بين الاشاعرة والحنابلة مشهورة في هذه الفترة واستدل به على ان الخلاف بينهما لم يكن إلا لاجل المذهب ) ( ابو نعيم وكتابه الحلية ) ( ص : 39)
قلت : وقد وهم الدكتور الصباغ عفا الله عنه وغفر الله له .
وقال محققه :
ولكننا اذا ذهبنا لنعرف سبب الخلاف اودي بكل واحد منهما الى الايقاع في الاخر وتكفيره فنجد انهما اختلفا لاجل مسألة اللفظ بالقرآن وهي مسألة وقع فيها خلاف ونقاش بين علماء السلف القدامى كالبخاري والذهلي وابي زرعة وابي حاتم الرازيين وهؤلاء قد هجروا البخاري لهذا الخلاف وفي ذلك قصة مشهورة 
وهذا هو الذي دفع البخاري الى تأليف كتابه خلق افعال العباد .( مجموع الفتاوى ) ( 12/207) .
وهذه المسالة تعني القول بان التلاوة هل هي مخلوقة او غير مخلوقة وهي تحتمل وجهين كلاهما حق وصواب 
1- اذا كان المقصود بالتلاوة نفس المتلو وهو القرآن فهذا غير مخلوق وهو ما يقصده القائلون بان لفظنا بالقرآن غير مخلوق لانهم يقصدون بذلك القرآن نفسه وهو غير مخلوق .
2- واذا كان المقصود بالتلاوة الصوت الصادر من العبد فهذا مخلوق وهو ما يقصده القائلون بان لفظنا بالقرآن مخلوق لانهم يقصدون بذلك فعل العبد وصوته لا القرآن نفسه .
ويذكر عن الامام احمد انه كره ان يقال : لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق او غير مخلوق لان ذلك يفتح للمعتزلة منفذا يدخلون منه الاعتزال الى الناس .

والخلاصة والرد على الدكتور الصباغ عفا الله عنه ومن اوهامه :
وقد ذهب الدكتور علي ناصر الفقيهي ايضا الى ان ابا نعيم رحمه الله كان يذهب مذهب السلف في جميع ما يعتقدون خلافا لما قرره الصباغ – مقدمته على كتاب الإيمان ص 48 – وهذا لا يعني ا نابا نعيم لم يكن عنده اخطاء بل العكس عنده بعض الاخطاء التى لا نوافقه عليها مثل التصوف ورواية الموضوعات ولكن من يسلم من الاخطاء.
ترجمة مؤلفه :
- ابو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان الحافظ ولقب بابو الشيخ واشتهر به بين الناس حتى غلب هذا اللقب على علمه واخذ مكانه بحيث لا يعرف الا به وذكر ابن الصلاح في مقدمته من لقبوا بالكنى ولهم غير ذلك كنى واسماء فقال ابو الشيخ الاصبهاني الحافظ كنيته ابو محمد وابو الشيخ لقب 
وذكره العراقي في الفيته :
ثم كنى الألقاب والتعدد نحو ابي الشيخ أبي محمد 
وذكر عبد الغفور البلوشي احتمالا في سبب تلقيبه بأبي الشيخ فقال : لعله لشهرته او لكبر سنه فإنه عاش خمسا وتسعين وقيل ستا وتسعين سنة والله اعلم 
ورده محقق ( العظمة ) بقوله :
هذا الاحتمال وارد لو كان قد لقب بالشيخ ولكنه قد لقب بأبي الشيخ لا يرد عليه هذا الاحتمال ويتبين في كتب التراجم ان التكني او التلقيب بابي الشيخ او بابي الشيوخ كان رائجا في عصر صاحبنا وقبله فلم يكن هو ممن انفرد بهذا اللقب فيوجد في رجال ابي داود والنسائي وغيرهم 
- ويستغرب ما ذكره بروكلمان فانه قال مرة عند ذكره له : المعروف بابن الشيخ الانصاري وقال مرة اخرى ( ... ابن الشيخ الاصفهاني ) ( تاريخ الادب العربي ) ( 3/226) وهو خطأ ظاهر 
- واما جده ( حيان ) وقد وقع عند بعض المترجمين له خطأ في هذا الاسم فقالوا ( ابن حبان ) بالباء الوحدة بدل ( ابن حيان ) بالياء التحتانية مما ادى البعض الآخرين منهم الى خطأ آخر وهو الخلط بين صاحبنا ابي الشيخ وبين ابن حبان البستي المحدث المعروف مع انه يوجد بينهما فرق كبير في الاسم والكنية والنسبة 
واما الذين اخطأوا في الاسم فقط دون الخلط بينه وبين ابن حبان فهم : حاجي خليفة – كشف الظنون ص: 1406- واسماعيل باشا البغدادي – هدية العارفين ( 1/447) ويوسف العش ( فهرسة مخطوطات الظاهرية ص: 207) وفؤاد سيد وروزنثال وغيرهم 
- والذين خلطوا بينه وبين ابن حبان البستي فمنهم :
1- حاجي خليفة ( كشف الظنون ) ( ص:213)
2- وفؤاد سزكين في ( تاريخ التراث العربي ) ( 1/382) 

- وهناك سبب آخر لوقوع بعض المترجمين لابي الشيخ في الخطأ ان بعض النساخ كتبوا لعدم معرفتهم على بعض المؤلفات له ( ابن حبان ) بدل ( ابن حيان ) كما نجده في نسخة برلين من كتاب العظمة التي ذكرها الورد في فهرس المخطوطات العربية 
- وقد استوعب ياقوت الحموي فيما روى عن الخطيب البغدادي جميع مؤلفات ابن حبان ولا يوجد فيها ذكر لكتاب وصف الاتباع وبيان الابتداع ولا لكتاب العظمة وكتاب الاقران وكتاب التفسير ) (معجم البلدان ) ( 1/417) 

- نسبته : الاصبهاني ويقال : الاصفهاني الانصاري الحياني الوزان 
اتفقت المصادر في نسبته على ذكر الاصبهاني واما الانصاري فلم يذكره 
الا الذهبي وبروكلمان 
والحياني : ذكره السمعاني وابن الاثير والفيروزابادي والزبيدي والذهبي وابن حجر والكتاني .
- وفاته رحمه الله : توفي سنة تسع وتسين وثلاثمائة .

- قلت :وقد ذكر الشيخ عبد الغفور البلوشي عن حياته العلمية ومكانته بين العلماء ومؤلفاته في المصطلح وتوثيق العلماء بما لا مزيد عليه في مقدمته ( طبقات المحدثين ) فافاد واجاد .

- وقد اورده الحافظ الذهبي في كتابه ( المعين في طبقات المحدثين ) ( ص : 115)

- وقال الذهبي وابن عبد الهادي والداودي اثناء ترجمته : وكتب العالي والنازل ولقى الكبار .

- وقرر الذهبي ايضا في كتابه العلو بعلو اسناده فقال : كان رفيع الاسناد .

- وقد وهم الكوثري بزعمه وافتراءه انا ابا احمد العسال ضعف ابا الشيخ وتكلم فيه . وقد تكلم الكوثري – عفا الله عنه – قد تكلم فيه في اماكن متعددة في تعليقاته على الاسماء والصفات ولم يعتبر باقوال الائمة الاعلام الذين اتفقت كلمتهم على توثيقه وتعديله فكأن هذه الاقوال ذهبت ادراج الرياح امام البغض الذي ينطوي عليه قلبه ضد اهل السنة .فقال فيه مرة : متكلم فيه وقال فيه مرة اخرى : ان العسال ضعفه وقال : صاحب كتاب العظمة والسنة وفيهما كثير مما مردود وقد ضعفه بلديه الحافظ العسال . وهذا كلام لا يصدر الا من كان يضمر في قلبه حقدا فانه لم يبين سبب الجرح وغيره .

- وقد بذل محقق طبقات المحدثين في تتبع مؤلفاته رحمه الله جهدا مشكورا فقد ذكر له واحدا وخمسين كتابا واستخرجها من بطون الكتب . ( مقدمته على طبقات المحدثين ) ( ص : 94) . 

موضوع الكتاب :
- فموضوع الكتاب باختصار هو ذكر عظمة الله تعالى وقوته وسلطانه التي تدل عليها ربوبيته وسيادته وصفاته التي اتصف بها دون غيره .مما يقتضي إفراده بالألوهية والعبادة وعدم صرف شيء منها الى غيره فالكتاب كله يشتمل على توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد الاسماء والصفات كما ان فيه ما يدخل تحت باب الإيمان بالأمور الغيبية التي استاثر الله تعالى بعلمها نفسه .
وقال حاجي خليفة في ( كشف الظنون ) ( ص:1439) عند ذكره لهذا الكتاب : وهو على طريقة المحدثين بالتحديث والإسناد ذكر فيه عظمة الله تعالى وعجائب الملكوت العلوية والأخبار والنوادر .
ووهم الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري في ( الموارد ص :190) بقوله : ( وهو كتاب صوفي ) وقال محققه : ويعود السبب لوصفهم الكتاب بهذا الوصف الى عدم اطلاعهم على النسخة الصحيحة المعتبرة له .
والله اعلم 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه .

----------


## ابو البركاتت

يا اخى اتق الله يعنى وهم ابن حجر ووهم الذهبى ووهم الخطيب البغدادى  ووهم الهيثمى سبحان الله هل عندك يقين انهم وهموا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الدكتور زهير ناصر الفهد حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد في المسند ( 3/494) من طريق قتادة عن سليمان بن يسار عن حمزة الأسلمي : أنه رأى رجلا على جمل يتبع رحال الناس بمنى ونبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شاهد والرجل يقول : ( لا تصوموا هذه الأيام فإنها أيام أكل وشرب ) 

ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه النسائي في ( السنن الكبرى ) ( 2/165/2875/1) دون قول قتادة وذكر الخلاف في إسناده على سليمان بن يسار وانه اتفق سالم ابو النضر وعبد الله بن ابي بكر عن سليمان بن يسار عن عبد الله بن حذافة :
(( إنها أيام أكل وشرب )) 
وهذا إسناده صحيح .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وفي الباب عن جمع آخر من الصحابة خرج أحاديثهم الهيثمي في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 3/202- 204) .
- ومنها ما رواه صالح بن كيسان عن عيسى بن مسعود الزرقي عن جدته حبيبة بنت شريق : أنها كانت مع امها ابنة العجماء في ايام الحج بمنى قال : فجاء بديل بن ورقاء على راحلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برحله فنادى : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من كلن صائما فليفطر فإنهن أيام أكل وشرب ) 
اخرجه الحاكم ( 2/250) والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 4/27/3526) وابو نعيم في ( معرفة الصحابة ) ( 2/342/1) .
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات غير عيسى بن مسعود بن الحكم الزرقي وقد وثقه ابن حبان ( 7/236) وقد روى عنه ثلاثة من الثقات ذكر منهم اثنين في ( التهذيب ) وفاتهما هذا الثالث – وهو صالح بن كيسان – وهو ثقة ثبت فقيه 
- وهذا الحديث قال الهيثمي رحمه الله :
( رواه أحمد والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) وفي اسناد أحمد بن حنبل رجل لم يسم ) 

- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- فلم يتكلم عن اسناد الطبراني بشيء ! ورجاله كلهم ثقات .
- ويظهر ان هذا الحديث مما سقط من بعض النسخ من ( المسند ) 
- ومنها النسخة المطبوعة في مصر 
- وقد عزاه أيضا لأحمد الحافظ ابن كثير في ( جامع المسانيد ) ( 2/15) 
- وكذلك صنع الحافظ في ( أطراف المسند ) ( 1/572/1113 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            1/572/1113      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) 
- وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
ولذلك صدره محققه الدكتور زهير ناصر بقوله :
(( لم أجده )) 
فلعل القائمين على طبع (( المسند )) في (( مؤسسة الرسالة )) يستدركون هذا الحديث مع أحاديث أخرى سقطت من المطبوعة وقد سبق التنبيه على بعضها 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
ترجمة مختصرة لكتاب الحافظ ( إطراف المسند المعتلي بأطراف المسند الحنبلي ) ومنهجه في كتابه لمحققه الفاضل الدكتور زهير ناصر الناصر 

مقدمة محققه عفا الله عنه :
فإن حديث المصطفى عليه أفضل السلام به تعرف سبل الإسلام وتبنى عليه أكثر الأحكام وتؤخذ منه معرفة الحلال والحرام وهو المبين لما في الكتاب العزيز من المبهمات إذ القرآن العظيم يشتمل على الآيات المتشابهات والمحكمات .
وقد دون جماعة من الأئمة مما وقع من حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم وصنفوه أصنافا في قديم الدهر وحديثه وكل منهم لم يأل في طلب الحديث جهده وبعضهم ألف من متفرقه ما وقع عنده فكان أكبر الكتب التي جمعت فيه ما وقع الينا واعلاها سندا الى مصنفه مما حصل لدينا : مسند الإمام ابي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل رحمه الله . وهو كتاب نفيس يرغب في سماعه ويرحل إليه اذ كان مصنفه الامام المقدم في معرفة هذا الشأن والمعترف بفضله عند الفرق في سائر الأزمان والكتاب كبير القدر والحجم مشهور عند أرباب العلم . ومع جلالة قدر هذا الكتاب وحسن موقعه عند ذوي الألباب فالوقوف على المقصود منه متعسر والظفر بالمطلوب منه بغير تعب متعذر لانه غير مرتب على ابواب السنن ولا مهذب على حروف المعجم لتقريب السنن وانما هو مجموع على مسانيد الراوة من الرجال والنساء لايسلم من طلب منه حديثا من نوع الملال والعناء 
ولقد قيض الله لخدمة هذا المسند ) الحنبلي ائمة عاملين ودعاة مخلصين أفنوا اعمارهم وبذلوا الغالي والنفيس في سبيل الاحتفاظ من هذا المسند من تبويب على الابواب الفقهية ومن ترتيب الصحابة ومن روى عنهم اذا كانوا مكثرين مع ذكر احاديثهم ومن جمع للرواة مع ذكر ما قيل فيهم من جرح وتعديل .
ومن هؤلاء الأئمة شيخ الإسلام ابو الفضل شهاب الدين أحمد بن علي بن محمد ابن حجر الكتاني العسقلاني صاحب ( إطراف المسند المعتلي بأطراف المسند الحنبلي ) 
خصائصه :
- وهو موسوعة حديثية اسنادية جمعت ( 12787 ) حديثا على طريقة فن الأطراف يعلل فيها بعض الاسانيد ويحكم عليها وينتقد رجالها .
- وقد بينت هذه الموسوعة على اساس من الدقة العلمية في الترتيب الاسنادي من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم والتابعين واتباعهم حسب التسلسل الهجائي .

ترجمة الحافظ رحمه الله :
هو شيخ الاسلام واحد الائمة الاعلام حافظ العصر وخاتمة المجتهدين قاضي القضاة ابو الفضل شهاب الدين احمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن محمود بن احمد الكتاني العسقلاني الاصل المصري المولد والنشاة الشافعي المذهب . 
اشتهر الحافظ رحمه الله باين حجر – بفتح الحاء المهملة والجيم – واختلف هل هو اسم او لقب ؟ فقيل : هو لقب لأحمد العلى في نسبه وقيل : بل هو اسم لوالد أحمد المشار اليه .
ولد رحمه الله سنة ثلاث وسبعين وسبع مائة بالقاهرة في اسرة مشهورة بالعلم والفضل والادب فأبوه نور الدين علي ( 777 ه ) كان رئيسا من وجوه القوم وعالما يتصف بالعقل والمعرفة يصدر الفتاوى ويقوم بالتدريس وكانت له عناية بالفقه واهتمام بالادب 
اخذ الحافظ عن مشايخ ذلك العصر منهم الحافظ زين الدين ابي الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقي ( ت 806 ه ) فلازمه عشرة أعوام وتخرج به وانتفع بملازمته وهو اول من اذن له في التدريس في علوم الحديث وكان إذنه له في سنة سبع وتسعين .وأخذ الاصول عن العز ابن جماعة ( ت 819 ه ) وتفقه على شيخ الاسلام سراج الدين البلقيني ( ت 805 ه ) وهو اول من اذن له بالافتاء والتدريس وجد في العلوم فبلغ الغاية القصوى وصار كلامه مقبولا عند ارباب سائر الطوائف لا يعدون مقالته لشدة ذكائه وقوة باعه .
ألف التآليف المفيدة الشاهدة له بكل فضيلة الدالة على غزارة فوائده وكلها شاهدة له بالفضل والتقدم والتبحر وصدق الفهم واملى ما يزيد على الف مجلس من حفظه . وقد تصدى ابن حجر للتأليف منذ عهد مبكر من حياته في حدود سنة ست وتسعين وسبع مائة .
توفي رحمه الله سنة اثنتين وخمسين وثمان مئة 

تعريف الأطراف : 
الاطراف في اللغة : جمع طرف قال الفيروزآبادي ( ت 817 ه ) في القاموس : ( الطرف – محركة - : الناحية وطائفة من الشيء والرجل الكريم والاطراف الجمع )
والاطراف في مصطلح أهل الحديث :
هو ان يذكر اهل الاطراف حديث الصحابي مفردا إلا انهم لا يذكرون من الحديث إلا طرفا يعرف به ولو كان هذا الطرف غير مفيد مع الجمع لاسانيده إما على سبيل الاستيعاب او على جهة التقيد بكتب مخصوصة .
فهم يذكرون في اطراف الكتب الستة طرق الشيخين واهل السنن الاربع وما اشتركوا فيه من الطرق وما اختص به كل واحد منهم .
وإذا اشترك اهل الكتب الستة في رواية حديث او انفرد به بعضهم ذكر اهل الأطراف اين ذكر كل واحد منهم ذلك الحديث في كتابه وان ذكره مفرقا في موضعين او اكثر ذكر اهل الاطراف كل واحد من الموضعين .
قال الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في ( تدريب الراوي ) ( 2/105) : ( فائدة : يجوز في كتابة الاطراف الاكتفاء ببعض الحديث مطلقا وان لم يفد )
- صنع الاطراف من عمل السلف :
كانت الاطراف معهودة عند السلف وهي ان يكتب العالم المحدث جملة بارزة من الحديث في اوراق مستقلة بحيث يعرف من النظر فيها بقية الحديث ويتذكره من تلك الجملة التي هي طرف من الحديث .
وكان هذا موجودا في اواخر القرن الاول من الهجرة فقد جاء في كتاب ( العلم ) ( ص:141) للحافظ ابي خيثمة زهير بن حرب النسائي رحمه الله ( ت 279 
حدثنا جرير عن منصور عن ابراهيم وهو النخعي ( ت 96 ه ) : قال : لا بأس بكتابة الأطراف .
وجاء في طبقات ( ابن سعد )( 6/272) و ( المعرفة والتاريخ ) للفسوي ( 2/285) – حديثهم عن الاطراف - .
وقال وكيع ( ت 197 ه ) : اخذ اسماعيل – وهو ابن عياش الحمصي ( ت 182 ه ) – مني أطرافا لاسماعيل بن ابي خالد ( ت146 ه ) فرأيته يخلط في أخذه ) ( تهذيب التهذيب ) ( 1/324)
- فهذه النصوص تفيد أقدمية كتابة الطراف وأنها من عمل السلف وقد كانت في القرن الأول والثاني من الهجرة عملا خاصا جزئيا يقوم به المحدث لنفسه ليستذكر به الحاديث ثم غدا هذا العمل في القرن الرابع الهجري وما بعده من القرون المتاخرة علما قائما بنفسه وألفت فيه تآليف كثيرة .

ترتيب الأطراف :
رتب أئمة هذا الفن كتب الأطراف على الأانيد دون المتون على الترتيب الهجائي فيذكرون اسماء الصحابة مرتبة ومع كل صحابي يذكرون الراوة عنه من التابعين واتباعهم مرتبة ايضا هجائيا بحيث يسهل على من حفظ سند الاهتداء الى موضعه ومن ثم معرفة من أخرجه من اصحاب الكتب التي التزم بها مؤلف الأطراف .
وقد يتكرر المتن الواحد تبعا لتعدد اسانيده وهذا أمر لا مندوحة عنه لأن غاية كتب الأطراف جمع الأسانيد والطرق فجاء تكرار المتن تبعا 
فوائد كتب الأطراف :
- معرفة طرق الحديث واسانيده فيكتفي الباحث بمطالعة كتاب منها على مطالعة جميع الكتب التي احتوتها اذا كان مقصوده معرفة طرق الحديث أما اذا كان مقصوده معرفة الفاظ المتون فإنها لا تكفي لعدم اشتمالها على ذلك .
- يتمكن الناظر في كتب الاطراف من معرفة موضع الحديث في كتب المتون بنص صاحب الأطراف على موضعها 
- اذا نظر المحدث في طرق هذا الحديث وعرف علو سنده من نزوله بالنسبة الى كل مصنف من كتب الحديث 
- ان جميع الاسانيد التي روي بها الحديث في موضع واحد يمكن الناقد المميز ان يرجح حالات الوصل والارسال والانقطاع عند الاختلاف في الاسانيد كما يمكنه من ترجيح بعض الراويات على سواها عند التعارض .
- ويمكنه من معرفة ان كان الحديث غريبا او عزيزا او مشهورا ان كان الصحابي مقلا اما ان كان مكثرا فلا يمكن ذلك الا بعد جهد كبير وبحث مضن الا اذا كان الباحث حافظا لطرق الحديث متقنا لها او مستحضرا 
- تقييد الراوي المهمل في بعض طرق الحديث عند جمعها ك ( سفيان ) مثلا هل هو ( الثوري ) او ( ابن عيينة ) وك ( حماد ) هل هو ( ابن زيد ) او ( ابن سلمة ) ومعرفة اسم الراوي المبهم اذا نص على اسمه في بعض طرق الحديث 
- معرفة الحديث الموافق او البدل وتمييز الاحاديث المعللة عن الاحاديث السليمة من العلل 
- معرفة من اخرج هذا الحديث منه هذه المصادر ممن لم يخرجه منهم 
- تصحيح الاغلاط المطبعية التي وقعت في اسانيد هذه الكتب 
- ربما تاتي رواية عند ذكر طرق حديث فتبين المناسبة التي ذكر فيها هذا الحديث 

كتب الأطراف :
1- أطراف الموطأ ) للدراقطني ( 385 ه ) 
2- اطراف الموطأ ) للخطيب البغدادي ( 463 ه ) 
3- ( إتحاف المهرة بالفوائد المبتكرة من أطراف العشرة ) للحافظ ابن حجر ( 852 ه ) وهو اوسعا واشملها وتشتمل على :
1- موطأ مالك 
2- مسند الشافعي
3- مسند احمد بن حنبل 
4- سنن الدارمي 
5- منتقى ابن الجارود 
6- صحيح ابن خزيمة 
7- مستخرج ابي عوانة 
8- شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي 
9- صحيح ابن حبان 
10- سنن الدارقطني 
11- مستدرك الحاكم 
وإنما زاد العدد واحدا لان الحافظ ابن حجر اردفها للدراقطني جبرا لما فات من الوقوف على ( صحيح ابن خزيمة ) 
4- ذخائر المواريث ) للنابلسي ( 1143 ه ) 
5- إطراف المسند المعتلي بأطراف المسند الحنبلي ) لابن حجر ( 852 ه ) 
6- إتحاف المهرة ) لابن حجر 
7- أطراف البخاري ) للسندي ( 1138 ه )
8- اطراف الصحيحين ) للواسطي ( ت بعد 400 ه )
9- اطراف الصحيحين ) لابي مسعود الدمشقي ( ت 401 ه )
10- اطراف الصحيحين ) لابي نعيم الاصبهاني الحداد ( 517 ه )
11- اطراف الصحيحين ) لابن حجر ( 852 ه )
12- الأشراف على معرفة الأطراف ) لابن عساكر ( 571 ه )
13- اللوامع في الجمع بين الصحاح الجوامع ) للطرقي ( 521 ه ) 
14- اطراف الكتب الستة ) لابن طاهر ( 507 ه )
15- اطراف الستة ) لقطب الدين القسطلاني ( 686 ه )
16- تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف ) للحافظ المزي ( 742 ه ) وطبع بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الصمد شرف الدين .
17- الإشراف على الأطراف ) لابن الملقن ( 804 ه )
18- اطراف صحيح ابن حبان ) للحافظ العراقي ( 806 ه )
19- اتحاف المهرة ) لابن حجر ( 852 ه )
20- تسديد القوس في ترتيب مسند الفردوس ) لابن حجر ( 852 ه ) 
21- الإنارة في أطراف المختارة ) لابن حجر ( 852 ه )

تدوين الحديث :
قال الحافظ ابن حجر : رأى بعض الأئمة ان يفرد حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك على رأس المائتين فصنف عبيد الله بن موسى العبسي الكوفي ( مسندا ) وصنف مسدد بن مسرهد البصري ( مسندا ) وصنف اسد بن موسى الاموي ( مسندا ) وصنف نعيم بن حماد الخزاعي نزيل مصر ( مسندا ) ثم اقتفى الائمة بعد ذلك اثرهم فقل امام من الحفاظ الا وصنف حديثه على المسانيد كالإمام احمد واسحاق بن راهويه وعثمان بن ابي شيبة وغيرهم ومنهم من صنف على الابواب والمسانيد معا كابي بكر بن ابي شيبة .
درجة المسانيد :
قال الخطيب البغدادي في ( الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ) ( 2/244) : (( ومما يتلو الصحيحين سنن أبي داود السجستاني وابي عبد الرحمن النسوي وابي عيسى الترمذي وكتاب محمد بن اسحاق بن خزيمة النيسابوري الذي شرط فيه على نفسه إخراج ما اتصل سنده بنقل العدل عن العدل الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ثم كتب المسانيد الكبار مثل مسند ابي عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل وابي يعقوب اسحاق ابن ابراهيم المعروف بابن راهويه وابي بكر عبد الله وابي الحسن عثمان ابني محمد بن ابي شيبة وابي خيثمة زهير بن حرب النسائي وعبد بن حميد واحمد بن سنان الواسطي )
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( تعجيل المنفعة ) ( ص:233) : (( والصل في المسند الأحمدي إيراد الحاديث المرفوعة لا أقوال الصحابة فمن بعدهم ))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الزيادات على المسند :
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 13/524) : في ترجمة عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ( وله زيادات كثيرة في ( مسند ) والده واضحة عن عوالي شيوخه ولم يحرر ترتيب ( المسند ) ولا سهله فهو محتاج الى عمل وترتيب ....) 
- وقد زاد على ( المسند ) عبد الله بن احمد بن حنبل ( ت 290 ه ) كما زاد فيه زيادات اخرى ابو بكر القطيعي ( ت 368 ه ) تلميذ عبد الله بن احمد وهذه الزيادات تعرف من طريق روايتها 
- وقال محققه عفا الله عنه : (( وقد وقفت في ( إطراف المسند المعتلي )) على اربعة احاديث من زيادات القطيعي 

عدد احاديثه :
- ويشتمل في ( المسند ) على ثلاثين الف حديث غير مكررة واربعين الفا مع المكررة ) خصائص المسند ( ص:22) و( المصعد الأحمد ) ( ص:32-33)
- قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله تعالى في ( المصعد الأحمد ) ( ص:34) : ( وأما شيوخه الين روى عنهم في ( المسند ) فإني عددتهم فبلغوا مئتين وثلاثة وثمانين رجلا ً ) 
طبعات المسند :
- طبع (المسند ) لاول مرة في المطبعة الميمنية بالقاهرة عام 1313 ه في ست مجلدات كبار وطبع بهامشه كتاب ( المنتخب من كنز العمال ) لعلي بن حسام الدين الشهير بالمتقي الهندي رحمه الله 
- ثم ظهرت طبعة محققة للمسند قام بتحقيقها المرحوم الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ت1377 ه ) فرقم احاديث الكتاب وخرج بعضها وتكلم على احوال رواتها ووضع فهارس علمية دقيقة بآخر تخدم الكتاب وتيسر الوصول الى المقصود وقد انجر منه سبعة عشر جزءا واخترمته المنية قبل ان يتمه وقد وصل فيه الى مسند ابي هريرة حديث : ( ثلاث في المنافق وان صام وصلى وزعم انه مسلم ...الحديث ) 

الفوائد العامة لإخراج هذا الكتاب :
1- تصحيح المطبوع الذي تضمنه :
من المعلوم ان الكتب المطبوعة عامة دخلها التصحيف والسقط ولم يسلم الا القليل النادر فلهذا عكف العلماء على كتب الشريعة تصحيحا وتدقيقا وبينوا ذلك اوضح بيان ولكتب الاطراف في ذلك مزية عظيمة حيث تعتبر وثيقة علمية تاريخية دقيقة يرجع اليها عند الاختلاف وكتابنا هذا يمكن بواسطته تصحيح ما تضمنه المطبوع من التصحيف ووقوع السقط خاصة فيما يتعلق باسماء الرجال ونسبتهم وكناهم 
2- معرفة نقص المطبوع :
فيجبر بكتاب الأطراف الذي تضمنه وقد سقط من مطبوعة ( المسند ) أمور منها : 
1- احاديث قليلة مع اسانيدها 
2- نقص طرق لبعض الاحاديث 
3- سقط ترجمة صحابي مع حديثه 
وذكر المحقق بعض اسماء المسانيد التي سقطت من المطبوع ومعها ارقام احاديثها :
مسند بديل بن ورقاء الخزاعي ( ح 1113) 
مسند التلب بن ثعلبة العنبري ( ح 1308)
مسند جبلة بن حارثة الكلبي ( ح 2063)
مسند خارجة بن حذافة العدوي ( ح 2285)
مسند سعد بن المنذر الانصاري ( ح 2607)
مسند علقمة بن رمثة ( ح 6159)
مسند عمارة بن حزم الانصاري ( ح 6520 ) (6521)
مسند عمرو بن حزم الانصاري ( ح 6790) ( 6791)
مسند الوازع بن عامر العبدي ( ح 7519)
مسند يزيد بن ركانة بن عبد يزيد ( ح 7548)
مسند ابي امامة الحارثي بن ثعلبة ( ح 7591)
الفوائد الخاصة بكتاب الأطراف :
كلامه على علل الاسانيد وذكره المتابعات والشواهد وتقوي رتبة الحديث وتقوية سند الحديث وبيان وصله بوجه اخر ..
- جمع المفقود :
باخراج هذا الكتاب يمكن جمع الاحاديث التي سقطت من المطبوع وكذلك جمع التراجم وان كان الوصول الى متون الحديث كاملة سيبقى الرجوع الى مصادر اخرى اذ من المعلوم ان الحافظ ابن حجر لا يسوق متون الاحاديث كاملة بل بأطرافها .

- وجمع اسانيد الطرف المذكور في موضع واحد مع بعد ما بينها في المطبوع 
- معرفة زوائد عبد الله والقطيعي رحمهم الله 
يمكن بالرجوع الى الأطراف الى معرفة الاحاديث التي زادها عبد الله بن احمد على ابيه وكذلك معرفة زوائد القطيعي 
- ايراد الاحاديث في موضعها المناسب 
- جمع تراجم الصحابي المتفرقة في المطبوع في ترجمة واحدة .

محتوى الكتاب ومضمونه :
يعتبر هذا الكتاب موسوعة اسنادية جمع مصدرا من كتب السنة المشرفة وهو ( مسند أحمد ) على طريقة فن الأطراف .
- وقد بلغت احاديث هذا الكتاب ( 12787) حديثا .
منهج المؤلف في كتابه :
قال الحافظ في المقدمة : فهذا الكتاب أطراف الأحاديث التي اشتمل عليها ( المسند ) الشهير الكبير للإمام ابي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل مع زيادات ابنه رتبت اسماء الصحابة الذين فيه على حروف المعجم ثم من عرف بالكنية ثم المبهم ثم النساء كذلك . فإن كان الصحابي مكثرا رتبت الراوة عنه على حروف المعجم فإن كان بعض الراوة مكثرا على ذلك المكثر ما رتبت الراوة عنه أيضا او رتبت احاديثه على الألفاظ وقد أشرت في أوائل تراجم الصحابة المقلين الى اماكنها في الأصل .واما من كان مكثرا فإني ارمز على اسم شيخ أحمد عددا بالهندي يعلم منه محل ذلك في أي جزء من مسند ذلك الصحابي .واذا كان من زيادات عبد الله قلت في أول الإسناد : قال عبد الله .
وما يلاحظ على المصنف :
1- لم يلتزم الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه الترتيب الدقيق الذي مشى عليه الحافظ ابو الحجاج المزي ( 742 ه ) في كتابه ( تحفة الأشراف ) من ترتيب أسماء التابعين الذين رووا عن الصحابة واتباع التابعين عن التابعين وهكذا ...
2- وقد يرتب المصنف الأطراف على الألفاظ كما اشار الى ذلك في المقدمة وهذه الطريقة قاصرة جدا لان المصنف يستغني بذكر طرف واحد عن ايراد بقية الأطراف وهذا لا يسهل على الباحث الوصول الى بغيته 
3- ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في المقدمة معرفة الرموز التي على الحاديث وهي للكتب الستة وغيرها لتبين من شارك الإمام احمد في تخريج ذلك الحديث من الأئمة ولكن الحافظ اقتصر في ذكر هذه الرموز على ( 38 ) مسندا ولم يكمل ذلك في بقية الأسانيد وفي هذا خروج عن الخطة التي التزمها في مقدمة كتابه .

نبذة مختصرة عن ( إطراف المسند المعتلي بأطراف المسند الحنبلي ) و ( وإتحاف المهرة ) :
قال محققه عفا الله عنه :
لم أجد في النسخة الخطية من ( إطراف المسند المعتلي ) ما يشير الى مدة تأليف الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى لكتابه هذا او الأبتداء بتأليفه ولكنه – والله اعلم – كان تأليفه للكتاب قبل سنة ثمان مئة لأنه الفه قبل كتابه ( إتحاف المهرة ) فقد كتب على لوحة العنوان من المجلد الأول من نسخة الحافظ من ( إتحاف المهرة ) بخطه ما نصه : ( بخط مصنفه رحمه الله عليه :كان الابتداء في سنة اثنين وثماني مئة )) 
وكان الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله تعالى المتوفى سنة ( 806 ه ) كثير الاعتماد على الأطراف قال الحافظ السخاوي في ( الجواهر والدرر ) ( ص 154 ) 
ولما رحل الحافظ ابن حجر الى اليمن في رحلته الثانية سنة ست وثمان ومائة كان كتاب ( اطراف المسند ) من جملة الكتب التي غرقت حين انصدع المركب وكان هذا الكتاب بخطه ) ( الجواهر والدرر ) ( 1/89 -90 )
وقد نص الحافظ في مقدمة ( إتحاف المهرة ) أن من أصول كتابه هذا ( مسند الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى وساق اسناده اليه .وتبين لدى البحث ان الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله الف ( اطراف المسند ) قبل تأليفه ( اتحاف المهرة ) ثم ضمه اليه وليس كما قال بعض العلماء بانه افرد ( اطراف المسند ) من كتابه ( اتحاف المهرة ) وانما كتابان مستقلان تقدم تاليفه لاطراف المسند على ( اتحاف المهرة ) . 
وقد ضم الحافظ ابن حجر ( اطراف المسند ) الى اتحاف المهرة ) فوصل الى اقل من الثلث ثم اخترمته المنية فاكمله السخاوي ( ت902 ه ) 
الأوهام :
- وبهذا يتبين وهم ما قاله الحافظ تقي الدين محمد بن محمد بن فهد ( ت871 ه ) في لحظ الألحاظ ) في ترجمة الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وهو يعدد مؤلفاته :
(0 وإتحاف المهرة بأطراف العشرة ... وافرد منه أطراف مسند أحمد وسمي : المسند المعتلي بأطراف المسند الحنبلي في مجلدين ) 
ووهم من تابعه على ذلك مثل :
1- الحافظ عمر بن فهد ( ت885 ه ) في معجم الشيوخ ( ص:75)
2- وحاجي خليفة ( ت 1067 ه ) في كشف الظنون ) ( 1/117)
3- وابن العماد الحنبلي ( ت 1089 ه ) في شذرات الذهب ( 7/272) 
4- وحمد جعفر الكتاني ( ت 1345) في الرسالة المستطرفة ) ( ص169 )

منهج محققه :
( ....وقال استوعبت في تحقيق كتاب ( اطراف المسند ) جميع احاديث المسند المطبوع وما تركت حديثا او اثرا او شيئا منه قصدا الا اذا كان عن سهو او خطأ فان ذلك طبيعة الانسان وقد استقرأت جميع ( مسند الإمام احمد ) طردا وعكسا واضفت المسانيد التي اغفلها الحافظ ابن حجر وهي قليلة كما اضفت الاحاديث التي اغفل ذكرها وهي كثيرة كما زدت الطرق التي اغفلها بعد ايراد كل حديث ذكره الحافظ وهذه الزيادات كثيرة يلاحظ في تحقيق هذا الكتاب ورجعت الى كتاب الحافظ ابن حجر ( اتحاف المهرة ) لوحدة الهدف والموضوع ورجعت الى تعليقات الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله وما كان مخالفا للصواب نبهت عليه واوضحت وجه الصواب ) ا ه 
قلت – العبد الفقير الى عفو ربه - : 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ( 7 / 1540) : ( .. ويظهر ان هذا الحديث مما سقط من بعض نسخ ( المسند ) ومنها النسخة المطبوعة في مصر وقد عزاه لأحمد الحافظ ابن كثير في ( جامع المسانيد ) وكذلك صنع الحافظ في ( أطراف المسند ) ولذلك صدره محققه الدكتور زهير ناصر بقوله : (( لم أجده )) .. قلت : جل من لا ينسى . 
فائدة :
( جاء في ( مسند الإمام أحمد ) اربعة وعشرون حديثا طعن الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله في تسعة منها واورد ابن الجوزي الخمسة عشر الباقية في ( موضوعاته ) فتصدى للذب عن جميعا الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله في كتابه سماه ( القول المسدد في الذب عن مسند الإمام أحمد ) 
وقال محققه :
- وهناك أحاديث وقفت عليها في المطبوع ولم يذكر الحافظ ابن حجر وهي ثلاثة انواع : 
1- إما ان هذا الحديث يرويه عن الصحابي تابعي لم يعنون له المؤلف فقد وضع تعليقا في موضعه حسب الترتيب الهجائي مصدرا بكلمة ( ويستدرك ) 
2- واما ان المؤلف ذكر احاديث هذا التابعي عن الصحابي لكنه فاته حديث له او اكثر فيوضع تعليقا في آخر احاديثه الا اذا كان لهذا الحديث المستدرك حديث يشبهه فيلحق به ويصدر بكلمة ( ويستدرك ) 
هذا ملخص ما ذكره المحقق زهير الفهد غفر الله له 

ومما جاء عن جمعية المكنز الإسلامي - :
ومنهجهم في تخريج احاديث المسند :
- تخريجهم احاديث المسند من الكتب الستة والموطإ وهي التي تمثل الاصدار الـأول من الموسوعة الحديثية لجمعية المكنز الإسلامي وكان تخريجهم كالآتي :
تخريجهم الاحاديث على طريقة كتب الاطراف وهي الطريقة التي اتبعها الحافظ ابن كثير في تخريجه لاحاديث المسند في كتابه القيم جامع المسانيد والسنن .
- ربطهم الاحاديث بكتاب تحفة الاشراف وذلك بالاحالة على مواضع الاحاديث فيه فكتاب تحفة الاشراف بمعرفة الاطراف للحافظ ابي الحجاج المزي هي درة كتب الاطراف 
- ربطهم الاحاديث بالاحالة على مواضعها في كتابي المسند المعتلي واتحاف المهرة فكتاب الحافظ ابن حجر اطراف المسند المعتلي باطراف المسند الحنبلي من اهم الكتب التي عنيت بنص المسند سندا ومتنا ولما الف الحافظ موسوعته اتحاف المهرة بالفوائد المبتكرة من اطراف العشرة اراد ان يلحق بها المعتلي فمات رحمه الله قبل ان يستكمل الحاقه بها فاتمه الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله ) ا ه 
- اتباعهم طريقة كتب الاطراف في التخريج لدقتها ولكونها انسب الطرق لتخريج مثل هذا السفر الكبير وهي الطريقة التي جرى عليها عمل الحافظ ابن كثير في تخريجه لاحاديث المسند في كتابه القيم ( جامع المسانيد والسنن ) فعمدنا الى درة كتب الاطراف وواسطة عقدها ( تحفة الاشراف بمعرفة الاطراف ) للحافظ ابي الحجاج المزي فعرضنا عليه احاديث المسند حديثا حديثا فما كان من طرق احاديث المسند في التحفة عزونا اليها وافدنا من التحفة عزو هذه الطرق الى الكتب الستة وعدنا الى كتابي الحافظ ابن حجر ( اطراف المسند المعتلي باطراف المسند الحنبلي ) واتحاف المهرة باطراف العشرة ) فعزونا اليهما احاديث المسند حديثا حديثا وما لم نجده فيهما وضعنا له رقما خاصا مقرونا به بعد الرقم ويعني ذلك انه من الزيادات على ما في المعتلى او الاتحاف وافدنا من هذين الكتابين جمع اطراف الحديث المفرقة في المسند وهذه الاحاديث تنقسم الى قسمين :
1- احاديث قليلة جدا منسوبة الى مسند الامام احمد سندا ومتنا لم نجدها فأثبتنا كل حديث من هذه الاحاديث بالهوامش عند آخر مسند الصحابي راوي الحديث المذكور مع تحديد موضعه في المصدر الذي وجد فيه 
2- هناك قرابة مائة وخمسين اسنادا لمتون موجودة في نسختنا التي اعتمدنا عليها في التحقيق لكنها زائدة على الاسانيد الموجودة لتلك المتون في نسختنا الخطية وبعد التأمل والفحص ترجح لنا ان نحو نصف هذا العدد من الاسانيد ما هو الاوهام من بعض النسا خ او انتقال نظر من اسناد حديث الى اسناد حديث آخر ونحو ذلك فذكرنا ذلك في الهوامش في المواضع المتعلقة بها وبينا حجتنا في كل موضع باختصار والنصف الاخر من هذه الاسانيد لم نجد في نسختنا الخطية ما يؤيده فأثبتناه في الهوامش مع تحديد موضعه فيما وجد فيه من المصادر وبيان ما ظهر لنا بشأنه بايجاز وقد خضع هذا العمل المبارك بإشراف على مراجعة تفصيلية من فضيلة الاستاذ الدكتور / أحمد معبد عبد الكريم وغيره أهل هذا الشأن .
- مطبوعات المسند :
( المسند ) واشهر كتب الامام احمد واكبرها حجما وقد طبع عدة طبعات من اهمها الطبعة الميمنية وطبعة الشيخ احمد شاكر وطبعة مؤسسة الرسالة .
والله اعلم 
ولعل - والله اعلم - ان افضل الطبعات التي خدمت المسند من السقط والتصحيف والاخطاء العلمية ,وذلك لاعتمادهم على اكثر من نسخة خطية  طبعة دار المكنز الإسلامي طبعة دار المنهاج

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله : 
- وهم الشيخ احمد الصديق الغماري عفا الله عنه :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 2/380) قال : حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال : حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن موسى بن وردان عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن المؤمن لينضي شياطينه كما ينضي أحدكم بعيره في السفر 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد حسن ) لأن ابن لهيعة صحيح الحديث من رواية قتيبة بن سعيد .
موسى بن وردان صدوق كما قال الذهبي وغيره رحمهم الله 
والحديث عزاه السيوطي في ( الجامع )* للحكيم ايضا وابن ابي الدنيا في ( مكايد الشيطان *) 

قال المناوي رحمه الله :
(( قال الهيثمي – تبعا لشيخه الحافظ العراقي - : فيه ابن لهيعة . واقول فيه ايضا سعيد بن شرحبيل أورده الذهبي في ( الضعفاء ) وعده من المجاهيل وفي ( الميزان ) قال ابو حاتم : مجهول , وموسى بن وردان ضعفه ابن معين ووثقه ابو داود ) ! 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ابن شرحبيل هذا ليس له ذكر في اسناد أحمد خلافا لما أوهمه كلام المناوي رحمه الله 
- وموسى بن وردان الراجح فيه انه وسط حسن الحديث كما تقدم والى ذلك يشير قول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله المذكور ومثله قول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : (( صدوق ربما أخطأ )) 
- ثم رأيت الشيخ احمد الغماري قد حمل في كتابه ( المداوي ) على المناوي رحمه الله حملة شعواء لوهمه المذكور واطال النفس في ذلك صفحتين ( 2/414-415) دون فائدة تذكر بالنسبة لمتن الحديث فغنه سكت عن ابن لهيعة وإعلال العراقي ثم الهيثمي الحديث به فلا يدري القارئ بعد قراءته الصفحتين ما موقفه من الحديث ورواية ابن لهيعة ؟ هل هو عنده ضعيف مطلقا لسوء حفظه ؟ أم يفرق بين ما يرويه جمهور الراوة عنه فهو على الضعف وما يرويه العبادلة ونحوهم ممن سمع منه قديما مثل قتيبة بن سعيد الراوي عنه هنا كما عليه المحققون من الحفاظ ؟ هذا هو المهم في نقد الرجال سواء كانوا من رواة الحديث أو المخرجين له . لكن الشيخ الغماري – عفا الله عنه – قد شغف قلبه بنقد المناوي وتتبع زلاته وشغله ذلك عن الغاية من نقد الرجال كما ذكرت في الحديث الذي قبل هذا بحديث الى سلاطة باللسان ومبالغة في الكلام يذكرني بمن قال في ابن حزم رحمه الله : ( لسان ابن حزم وسيف الحجاج قرينان ) ولا أدل على ذلك من قوله في تضاعيف حملته المذكورة .
(( فإن أكثر رجال ( الصحيح ) بل كلهم متكلم فيهم )) !!

- وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 117) وابن حبان ( 2056) والطبراني في الدعاء ( 3/1425/1340) والبيهقي في ( الدعوات الكبير) ( 2/62/296) والحاكم في المستدرك ( 1/532) من طريق سليمان بن حيان ابي خالد الأحمر عن ابن عجلان عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن ابي هريرة : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول في دعائه : اللهم ! إني أعوذ بك من جار السوء في دار المقامة فإن جار البادية يتحول ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
- ووقع في رواية البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) : ( الدنيا ) مكان : ( البادية ) ! 
- وقد خالف أبا خالد في في متن الحديث يحيى بن سعيد فقال : حدثنا محمد ابن عجلان به إلا أنه قال : ( تعوذوا بالله من جار السوء في دار المقام ...)) 
أخرجه النسائي ( 2/319) وهذا أصح لأن ابن عجلان قد تابعه عليه عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق القرشي وصححه الحاكم على شرط مسلم ووافقه الذهبي 
- وذلك يؤكد شذوذ رواية سليمان بن حيان بلفظ (( الدنيا )) بل هو باطل كما يدل عليه سياق الأحاديث كلها فضلا عن ألفاظها 
وبهذه المناسبة لا بد لي من بيان ما يأتي – دفاعا عن الحديث النبوي وردا على من يتبع هواه فيضعف ما صح منه ويصحح ما ضعف بل هو باطل – أعني به هنا : الشيخ أحمد الغماري المغربي فإنه تجاهل الشذوذ المشار إليه بل إنه قلب الأمر فادعى صحته وضعف ما خالفه وأنه من تصرف الراوة ! فقد ذكر في كتابه ( المداوي ) * ( 1/ 258) الحديث المعروف بوضعه وبطلانه : (( ادفنوا موتاكم وسط قوم صالحين فإن الميت يتأذى بجار السوء كما يتأذى الحي بجار السوء ) ! فحلا له تصحيحه ولو بقلب الحقائق العلمية ! فقد ساق طرقه وتكلم على بعضها نقلا عن ابن الجوزي وابن حبان وانه باطل موضوع لان فيها ( سليمان بن عيسى السجزي ) الكذاب ولكنه سكت عن بعضها مما تعقب به السيوطي ابن الجوزي وتساهله في ذلك معروف ومنها حديث علي الطويل وفيه : قيل : يا رسول الله ! وهل ينفع الجار الصالح في الآخرة ؟ قال : ( هل ينفع في الدنيا ؟ ) قالوا : نعم . قال : (( كذلك ينفع في الآخرة ) ! 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وهذا ايضا فيه الكذاب المذكور والغماري يعلم ذلك من كتابي ( الأحاديث الموضوعة ) ( 613) وهو كثير الاستفادة منه ولكن على الصمت ! كما يتبين ذلك من تخريجاتي فيه بما يخرجه هو في ( المداوي ) * فكتم علة هذا الحديث تكثرا وتضليلا وإيهاما لهم بأنه شاهد معتبر ! 
وقال رحمه الله :
(( وخلاصة ذلك أن حديث البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) شاذ لا يستحق التحسين فضلا عن التصحيح وأن الصحيح إنما هو باللفظ المخالف له : (( البادية )) .
قلت : إلا غير ذلك من الأباطيل التي صدرها في كتابه – عفا الله عنه – وغفر له .
وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1582) – من طريق إبراهيم بن حمزة الزبيري – والبزار ( 2/306/1753) عن سفيان بن حمزة – والحاكم ( 4/76) من طريق أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب : حدثني عمي – ثلاثتهم عن كثير بن زيد عن عبد الرحمن ابن أبي سعيد الخدري عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( للمهاجرين منابر من ذهب يجلسون عليها يوم القيامة قد أمنوا من الفزع ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله 
(( صحيح الإسناد )) 
(( ورده الذهبي رحمه الله )) بقوله : (( قلت : أحمد - يعني : ابن عبد الرحمن بن وهب واه )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
هو عند ابن حبان والبزار من غير طريقه كما سبقت الاشارة اليه 
قول الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله في ( فيض القدير ) : 
(( فتعقبه الذهبي بأن أحمد بن سليمان بن بلال – احد رواته – واه فالصحة من أين ؟ )) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- أحمد بن سليمان بن بلال شخصية لا وجود لها وإنما رواه الحاكم من طريق أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب : حدثني عمي : اخبرني سليمان بن بلال ...
- اختلط الأمر على المناوي رحمه الله فتركب في ذهنه من ثلاثة اسماء في هذا الاسناد ذاك الاسم الذي لا وجود له ! 
- والذي دارت عليه الطرق هو كثير بن زيد الأسلمي المدني – مختلف فيه قال فيه ابو زرعة – وتبعه الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) : (( صدوق فيه لين ) وقال العسقلاني : (( صدوق يخطئ )) 
- ومن خلال ذلك يتبين انه وسط حسن الحديث ما لم يخالف ولذلك حسنت له بعض الاحاديث في السلسلة برقم ( 1128) ( 1296) من المجلد الثالث .

وتعقيباً على وهم الغماري – عفا الله عنه - :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- (( .. ولم ينتبه الشيخ الغماري في كتابه الحاوي الذي أسماه (( المداوي لعلل الجامع الصغير وشرحي المناوي )) للخلط الذي وقع فيه المناوي رحمه الله بين الأسماء الثلاثة ! وإنما تعقبه فيما قاله في رواية البزار بلفظ : (( إن للمهاجرين )) لقوله في شيخ البزار : (( مجهول )) وعقب عليه براوية الحاكم المتقدمة وقال : (( فإن كان البزار رواه من غير طريقه ( يعني : احمد بن عبد الرحمن ) فهو شاهد جيد له )) !
- وقال رحمه الله – الألباني - : وهذا مع الأسف مما يشعر الباحث ان الشيخ الغماري رحمه الله يهتم بنقد الأشخاص وتتبع زلاتهم كأنها غاية عنده ولا يهتم بنقد الحديث وتتبع طرقه وبيان صحيحه من ضعيفه وهو الغاية عند اهل العلم كما لا يخفى ! فانشغل بالوسيلة عن الغاية ألا تراه علق قوله : (( فهو شاهد جيد )) على كون طريق البزار من غير طريق ( أحمد بن عبد الرحمن ) وهذا صريح في أنه لم يرجع الى ( البزار ) فضلا عن ( ابن حبان ) !!
- ثم كيف يكون شاهدا جيدا – على زعمه – وهو لايدري هوية الشاهد فلعله يكون كذابا او متروكا لا يصلح للشهادة ؟ ثم لنفترض انه صالح – كما هو الواقع – فكيف عليه ان يتم المداوة والمعالجة – بان يبين سلامة الحديث من العلة وصلاحيته للحجة حتى تتم الفائدة من النقد . والله المستعان .
- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال الغماري في ( الأمالي المستطرفة )(2) : (( وهو ر جل – يعني الحافظ المناوي – لا تحقيق معه فيما ينقل او يقول )) وقال ايضا عفا الله عنه في المصدر نفسه (14) (( المناوي لا يدري ما يقول ولا يكاد ينطق بصواب فيما ينقل فلا يجوز الاعتماد عليه في شيء اصلا ))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- ترجمة مختصرة للشيخ أحمد بن الصديق الغماري عفا الله عنه ومنهجه في كتابه ( المداوي في شرحي علل المناوي ) 
هو السيد أحمد بن محمد بن الصديق بن احمد الغماري . وكان أجداده الاوائل قد قدموا من الأندلس في أواخر القرن الخامس ونزلوا بأحواز تلمسان – وهم من قبيلة بني بزناس – وفيها نشأوا واشتهروا ثم تفرقوا بعد ذلك في انحاء المغرب فسكنوا غمارة وتجكان وانجرة ثم فاس وطنجة وتطوان وغيرها .
وكان والده السيد محمد بن الصديق قد اختار طنجة للسكنى ثم اتفق ان جاء الخبر بميلاد اول ابنائه الشيخ احمد بن الصديق اثناء زيارة له لقبيلة بني سعيد وكان ذلك يوم الجمعة سابع وعشرين من رمضان سنة عشرين وثلاثمائة والف ( 1320 ه ) 
( هذه الترجمة مستلة من كتابه ( المداوي ) .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
ويمكن تلخيص كتاب ( المداوي لعلل الجامع الصغير وشرحي المناوي ) لابي الفيض أحمد الصديق الغماري – عفا الله عنه – المتوفى ( 1380 ه ) 
1- ينقل المؤلف من كتب حديثية نادرة بالاسانيد
2- يتظمن فوائد حديثية 
3- اكثر المؤلف من التعقيب والتشنيع بما لا طائل له فيه على الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله فلو انه اقتصر على تتبعه للنقد العلمي الحديثي وكما قال الألباني رحمه الله : فإنه قد شغف قلبه بنقد المناوي وتتبع زلاته وشغله ذلك عن الغاية من نقد الرجال 
4- وكلمته الشعواء التي أطلقها في نقده ( فإن اكثر رجال ( الصحيح ) بل كلهم متكلم فيهم ! مردود عليه – عفا الله عنه –
5- تعقيبا على قول اخيه – عبد الله الغماري – من اراد صناعة لحديث فعليه بالمداوي – قال الالباني معقبا : من اراد يطلع على نوع جديد من التدليس على القراء فعليه بالمداوي ) 
6- الكتاب يستفيد منه طالب العلم والمحدث ولكن لا يعد مصدرا اساسيا يؤول اليه او يعتمد عليه في علم الحديث او علم العلل .
7- ( .. ومن ورقات الشيخ علي حسن الحلبي حفظه الله – وعفا الله عنه – ( مع شيخنا ناصر السنة والدين في شهور حياته الاخيرة ( ص:20) قال : رأيت اهتماما خاصا من شيخنا يرحمه الله لكتاب ( المداوي لعلل الجامع الصغير وشرحي المناوي ) تصنيف احمد الصديق الغماري يراجع منه ما كتبه مؤلفه حول ما يقع لشيخنا من احاديث في ( السلسلة الضعيفة ) هي موجودة في ( الجامع الصغير ) فكان ينظر كلامه وينتقده ويرد عليه ويتعقبه ويطول في مناقشته ولقد كتبت عنه بتاريخ 22 ذي القعدة 1419 ه في منزله في هذا ( المداوي ) ما نصه : ( هذا كتاب غير جيد ولا أنصح بقراءته إلا لخواص طلبة العلم وحبذا لو قام بعض الطلبة الاقوياء بتتبعه والرد عليه بكتاب يسميه مثلا ( الكاوي للمداوي ) يقتصر فيه على تعقبه على ما صححه او سكت عنه وهو ضعيف او ضعفه وهو صحيح ! ونحو ذلك من اوهامه .
والله أعلم 
ومن كتاب ( تنبيه القاري الى فضائح أحمد بن الصديق الغماري ) للشيخ مصطفى اليوسفي تقديم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن المغراوي غفر الله لهم 

مقدمة الشيخ المغراوي :
لقد كان الناس يظنون ان المغرب خاليا من الراوفض الين سخروا السنتهم واقلامهم واموالهم في الوقوع في صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإذا بنا نفاجؤ بعصابة تدعي نصرة الاسلام وهي في واقع امرها شلة من اهل التصوف الحقير وامتداد لسلالة الراوفض الاشرار وعلى راسهم رافضي كبير يسمى احمد بن الصديق الغماري الذي ابدى حقده الدفين على السلف عموما وعلى الصحابة خصوصا ومن شقاوة الانسان ان يبذل الجهود الكبيرة ثم تكون وبالا عليه في الدنيا والآخرة ....) ا ه 
وقال الشيخ مصطفى اليوسفي :
- وقد رد على المدعو أحمد الغماري – عفا الله عنه – جمع من العلماء أشهرهم : عبد الحي الكتاني صاحب ( فهرس الفهارس والأثبات ) في : ( سوط الأقدار المسدل على كشف الأستار المرسل من القهار لفضيحة أحمد بن الصديق الغماري حمارة الاستعمار وذنبه المنتصر الكتاني حثالة الأوساخ والأقذار ) وهو مخطوط بالخزانة العامة بالرباط تحت رقم ( 8243 ك ) بخط رديء وهو رد على كتاب الغماري ( كشف الأستار المسبلة ) 
- وقد رد عليه أخوه محمد الزمزمي بن الصديق الغماري في : ( تعريف المسلم بمن يدعي السنة وهو مجرم ) وبوب عليه تبويبات في منتهى السقوط وقد اخبرني بذلك من راى الكتاب وعاينه وهو الشيخ محمد ابو خبزة – وكان تلميذا لاحمد الغماري مترددا عليه مجازا منه متأثرا به فمن الله عليه بالهداية الى السنة ومنهج السلف الصالح بفضل الله ثم بفضل تعرفه على الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله والشيخ محمد تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله كما ذكر لي هو بنفسه .- 
- ورد عليه أيضا في كتب أخرى كتحفة الشرفاء في الرد هدية الصغراء وقد طبع بطنجة 
- ورد عليه أخوه عبد العزيز في ( السفينة المشحونة ) 
- ورد عليه الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله في ( بيان المحجة في الرد على مبتدع طنجة )
- ورد عليه الشيخ علي حسن الحلبي حفظه الله في ( كشف المتواري من تلبيسات الغماري ) 
- ورد عليه الشيخ أبو اسحاق الحويني المصري حفظه الله ( الزند الواري في الرد على الغماري ) 
- ورد عليه ايضا مصطفي اليوسفي حفظه الله على كتابه ( درء الضعف عن حديث من عشق فعف ) بكتاب سماه ( أشد القصف على درء الضعف ) 
الى غير ذلك من الردود على الشيخ أحمد الغماري – عفا الله عنه –

منهج المؤلف في كتابه :
قال مؤلفه : ورتبت هذه العجالة على جزأين الجزء الأول يتكون من مقدمة وخمسة فصول وهي :
1- في طعنه في سلف هذه الامة وأئمة السلف وفقهائه 
2- في اعتقادته الباطلة واهوائه الفاسدة 
3- في تصحيحه او احتجاجه بالاحاديث الضعيفة بل والواهية والموضوعة وتضعيفه الأحاديث الصحيحة 
4- في بيان بعض تناقضاته وأوهامه 
5- في اعجابه بنفسه وتكبره وافتخاره 
والجزء الثاني : تفصيل القول في تناقضاته واوهامه في الرجال و الأحاديث 

مقدمة المؤلف :
لا زال ائمة السنة – كثر الله سوادهم – ينافحون عن السنة ويدافعون عنها ويجاهدون اهل البدع والزيغ والهواء ويحذرون منهم ويأمرون بمجاهدتهم بل حكى غير واحد الاجماع على عدم مجالستهم او سماع كلامهم او قراءة كتبهم وحذروا منها غاية التحذير واعتبروا المتكلم فيهم والراد عليهم مجاهدا منافحا عن السنة والدين .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 4/13) : ( فالراد على اهل البدع مجاهد حتى كان يحيى بن يحيى يقول : الذب عن السنة أفضل من الجهاد ) 
وقال ايضا رحمه الله ( 28/231) : (( ومثل اهل البدع من اهل المقالات المخالفة للكتاب والسنة فإن بيان حالهم وتحذير المة منهم واجب باتفاق المسلمين حتى قيل لأحمد بن حنبل : الرجل يصوم ويصلي ويعتكف احب اليك او يتكلم في اهل البدع فقال : اذا قام وصلى واعتكف فإنما هو لنفسه واذا تكلم في اهل البدع فانما هو للمسلمين هذا افضل ) 
- وكم للسلف رضي الله عنهم من المواقف الصامدة مع اهل الزيغ والبدع ومن اطرف ما وقفت عليه ان الامام ابا اسماعيل الهروي المتوفى ( 481 ه ) عرض على السيف خمس مرات لا يقال له : ارجع عن مذهبك وإنما يقال له : اسكت عمن خالفك فيقول : لا اسكت ) سير اعلام النبلاء ( 18/509)
وقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في الموضوعات ( 1/51) : ( قال ابو الفضل الهمداني مبتدعة الاسلام والوضاعون للاحاديث اشد من الملحدين لان الملحدين قصدوا إفساد الدين من الخارج وهؤلاء قصدوا إفساده من الداخل ) 
- ونقلا من المحجة البيضاء للشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله ( 43/48) ( وقال ابن رجب بعد نقله الاجماع على جواز الرد على المخطئين في فهم معاني الكتاب وتاويلها : ( فاهل البدع والضلالة ومن تشبه بالعلماء وليس منهم فيجوز بيان وإظهار عيوبهم تحذيرا من الاقتداء بهم ) 

عقيدته :
تربى أحمد الغماري كما هو معلوم في اكناف الزاوية الشاذلية الصديقية التي كان ابوه شيخا لها وأثرت فيه هذه التربية غاية التأثير وانعكست على تفكيره وسلوكياته حتى صار شديد الاعتقاد في التصوف والمتصوفة بل وفي الاتحاديين والحلوليين والمجاذيب ثم لما انتقل الى القاهرة كطالب بالازهر ظل على اتصال دائم بالزاوية الشاذلية زد على هذا مخالطته لليمنيين من آل السقاف والأهدل الزيديين والحضارمة الشيعة بالأزهر وتتلمذ على بعضهم كعبد الحسين – قبح الله اسما كهذا – وغيرهم ) ا ه
وعقيدته يمكن تلخيصها باختصار :
1- تفويض في الصفات 
2- رفض وغلو في آل البيت رضي الله عنهم 
3- صوفية اتحادية خرافية غالية جدا 
قال الغماري في ( البحر العميق ) ( ص:40) – مترجما لنفسه – ( وعقيدته هي عقيدة السلف الصالح وحققي الصوفية رضي الله عنهم وهي التفويض في المتشابه من الصفات مع التنزيه وعدم التأويل ويرى ما عدا هذا بدعة وضلالا) وقال في البحر العميق ( 1/40) ( ويعتقد ان افضل هذه الامة على الاطلاق بعد نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته فاطمة وولداها الحسن والحسين وابوهما علي رضي الله عنهم اجمعين ..) ا وقال في البرهان (ص 216) ( اعلم الصحابة واعرفهم بالله في عصره علي بن ابي طالب ...) 
قلت : وغيره من الغلو الظاهر و الباطن التي لا تنطلي الا معتقد سيء .
وافضل ما يرد على هذا الغلو ما قاله علي رضي الله عنه . روى ابن ابي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 984) قال علي رضي الله عنه : ( يهلك في رجلان مفرط في حبي ومفرط في بغضي ) 
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
( اسناده حسن ) 
- قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في ( الاستيعاب ) ( 1/5) ( ثبت عدالة جميعهم بثناء الله عز وجل وثناء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا اعدل ممن ارتضاه الله لصحبة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ونصرته ولا تزكية افضل من ذلك ولا تعديل اكمل منها ) 
- قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( اختصار علوم الحديث ) ( 181) ( والصحابة كلهم عدول عند اهل السنة والجماعة ) 
- نقل الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الاصابة ) ( 1/10 ) : ( اتفق اهل السنة على ان الجميع عدول ولم يخالف في ذلك الا شذوذ من المبتدعة ) 
- للمزيد من التفصيل ينظر الى كتابي ( الصحابة ومكانتهم في الاسلام ) لنور الاميني و ( اعتقاد اهل السنة والجماعة ) لمحمد الوهيبي .

- خرافيته وتصريحه بوحدة الوجود :
نقل ذلك في ( الجؤنة ) ( 1/127 ) تصريحه .
- قبوريته ودفاعه عن القبوريين :
قال في الجؤنة ( 2/106) : ( .. ويستحب تعظيم البقاع التي وقع فيها للصالحين تعبد وانقطاع الى الله تعالى والتبرك بها خلافا لما يدعيه شيخ الضلالة ابن تيمية واذنابه ) 
- ادعاؤه ان الاولياء يتصرفون في الكون ويعلمون الغيب 
نقل ذلك في (البرهان الجلي ) ( ص:141) 

وقال مؤلفه غفر الله له :
- تصحيحه او احتجاجه بالاحاديث الضعيفة بل الواهية والموضوعة وتضعيفه للاحاديث الصحيحة .
يقول عنه تلميذه ابو خبزة السلفي وهو من اعرف الناس به ( فعادته ان يحتج بالضعيف والموضوع اذا وافق هواه ...)
- تصحيحه او احتجاجه بالاحاديث الضعيفة والواهيو والموضوعة : 
الاحتجاج بالموضوع عند هذا الرجل – سمة – كثيرا جدا وخاصة في ( مطابقة الاختراعات ) و ( الإقليد ) و ( مطالع البدور ) و ( الجؤنة ) و ( البرهان الجلي ) وغيرها 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- علق الالباني رحمه الله على قول عبد الله بن الصديق الغماري على قوله : ( من اراد صناعة الحديث فعليه بالمداوي ) علق الالباني بقوله : ( وانا اقول لوجه الله من اراد ان يطلع على نوع جديد من التدليس على القراء فعليه بالمداوي ) ( الضعيفة ) ( 3/14) .
- وقال رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 1233)
عن كتابه ( مطابقة الاختراعات العصرية ) ( ( ص:61-62) : ( وكم له من مثلهما في هذا الكتاب الذي لو اقتصر فيه على ما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان آية في بابه )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ علي رضا حفظه الله وغفر له :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه البزار في ( مسنده ) بإسناده الصحيح عن قتادة عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن ابيه مرفوعا : (( إذا أبردتم إلي بريداً فابعثوا حسن الوجه حسن الاسم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( إسناد صحيح وقد صححه الهيثمي والحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في ( مختصر الزوائد )* ( 2/203/1700 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            2/203/1700      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) وذلك منهما اشعار بعدم اعتدادهما بعنعنة قتادة فإن كان معروفا بالتدليس ولعل ذلك لأنه كان لا يدلس إلا عن ثقة كما نقله العلائي في ( التحصيل ) * ( ص:112) او لقلة تدليسه فقد قال الحافظ في ( مقدمة الفتح ) ( ص436) : ( أحد الأثبات المشهورين كان يضرب به المثل في الحفظ إلا إنه كان ربما دلس ) 
- اقتصر الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : (( ثقة ثبت )) 
- لم يتعرض الحافظ رحمه الله لوصفه بالتدليس مطلقا .
- كثيرا من الحفاظ المتقدمين يحتجون بحديثه من ذلك حديثه عن قسامة بن زهير عن ابي هريرة بلفظ (( إذا حضر المؤمن أتته ملائكة الرحمة ...) صححه ابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله وسبق في الصحيحة برقم ( 1309) 
- ومثله حديث ابي سعيد بلفظ : (( ليأخذن الرجل يدا أبيه يوم القيامة ..) المروي في ( صحيح الموارد ) * وهو مخرج في ( التعليقات الحسان ) * ( 1/235/252) 
- وحديث علي رضي الله عنه بلفظ : ( بول الغلام ينضح وبول الجارية يغسل ) 
واسناده صحيح كما قال الحافظ وصححه جماعة منهم الترمذي والحاكم والذهبي وهو مخرج في ( الإرواء ) برقم ( 166) و ( صحيح ابي داود ) 
- وحديث (( المرأة عورة ..) 
حسنه الترمذي وصححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان ومخرج في الصحيحة ( 2688) 

وقال رحمه الله :
- ولقد تجشمت وتكلفت إملاء هذا – على الرغم مما أنا فيه – حينما رأيت الأخ الفاضل ( علي رضا ) ذهب الى تضعيف الحديث معللاً إياه بعنعنة قتادة وحكى هناك تصحيحه عن الهيثمي والسيوطي والألباني في ( الصحيحة ) ( 1186) كنت قد خرجته هناك وذكرت له بعض الشواهد انتقدني فيها في كتابه الذي هو بعنوان ( لا تكذب عليه متعمدا ) وقد اهداه إلي جزاه الله خيرا بتاريخ ( 1418 ه ) ومع انه قد صدر تضعيفه للحديث بقوله ( ص49 ) :
(( ومن أصعب علوم الحديث : الحكم على المتن بالرغم من كون الأسانيد التي روي بها ذلك المتن متعددة وكثيرة يمكن القول بتقوية الحديث بها ) !

- ولا أدري ما الذي حمله – قلت : علي رضا - على الجزم بضعف الحديث وعدم تقويته بأسانيده المتعددة كما لا يخفى وكما هي القاعدة المعروفة في علم المصطلح ؟! على فرض التسليم بضعف حديث بريدة فإن ضعفه ليس شديدا وكذلك بعض شواهده التي كنت ذكرتها هناك ونقلها هو عني مضعفا !
- وفي ظني ان الحامل له على مخالفة القاعدة توهمه ان الحديث يشبه بعض الأحاديث الصوفية المنكرة – بل الباطلة – كحديث : (( من عشق فكتم فمات مات شهيداً )) !! والواقع انه لا شيء من ذلك في هذا الحديث .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- ترجمة مختصرة لكتاب الحافظ العلائي رحمه الله ( جامع التحصيل في ظاحكام المراسيل ) ومنهجه لمحققه الشيخ المحديث حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله 
مقدمة المحقق :
أما بعد فإن كتاب جامع التحصيل في أحكام المراسيل تأليف الحافظ صلاح الدين العلائي من اجمع واحسن ما ألف في موضوع الحديث المرسل وقد شهد بذلك الحفاظ من بعده وقد عزمنا على تحقيقه 
اما المؤلف فهو الشيخ الإمام العالم العلامة الحافظ الناقد المتقن المحقق المدقق صلاح الدين ابو سعيد خليل بن كيكلدي العلائي الشافعي ولد في شهر ربيع الاول من سنة اربع وتسعين وستمائة من الهجرة النبوية في مدينة دمشق اخذ الحديث من كثيرين منهم الحافظ ابو الحجاج المزي والحافظ الذهبي واخذ الفقه من الشيخ كمال الدين بن الزملكاني وبرهان الدين الفركاح الفزاري 
وتتلمذ على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيرهم .وترك آثارا كثيرة في مختلف العلوم مما يدل على غزارة علمه فيها وقد احصى له بعض من ترجم له ( 52) مؤلفا في مختلف العلوم . وأثنى عليه كثير من العلماء كالحافظ الذهبي وابن رافع وابن السبكي والحنبلي والحسيني وابن تغردي بردى والشوكاني وغيرهم 

نسخ الكتاب :
- قال محققه – رحمه الله – واما نسخة الظاهرية فقد استعرنا من الاستاذ صبحي السامرائي مصوراته شكر الله مسعاه حيث جعل مكتبته الغنية بالمصورات مفتوحة لكل مستفيد وقابلناها بالأصل حيث ظهر فيها كثير من الاخطاء والقص الفاحش الا اننا استفدنا من تعليقات الكاتب محمد بن زريق من تلاميذ سبط ابن العجمي كما يظهر من تعليقاته وانه محدث 
عمل محققه :
- بالنسبة للمختلفين في صحبتهم احلنا الى الاستيعاب والاصابة طبعة مصطفى محمد 
- قابلت قسم التراجم مع تراجم كتاب المراسيل لابن ابي حاتم فظهر انه لم يستوعبها كلها بل ترك ثلاث عشرة ترجمة استدراك محمد بن زريق ترجمتين منها وبقي احدى عشرة ترجمة استدركناها في اخر الكتاب نقلا من الكتاب المذكور 
الكتب المؤلفة في المراسيل :
1- كتاب المراسيل لابن ابي حاتم طبع طبعات عديدة وآخرها سنة 1397 ه بتحقيق شكر الله نعمة الله 
2- كتاب المراسيل لابي داود طبع الكتاب مجردا من الاسانيد في مطبعة التقدم واعادت مطبعة محمد علي صبيح طبعه 
3- كتاب بيان المراسيل لابي بكر احمد بن هارون البرديجي ذكره الحافظ في فتح الباري 
4- التفصيل لمبهم المراسيل للخطيب البغدادي 
5- مختصر التفصيل للنووي 
6- تمييز المزيد في متصل الاسانيد للخطيب ايضا 
7- تعليقات الحافظ على جامع التحصيل 
8- تحفة التحصيل في ذكر رواة المراسيل للحافظ العراقي الابن 
9- حواشي سبط ابن العجمي على جامع التحصيل 
10- رسالة في المرسل لابن عبد الهادي توجد منه نسخة في معهد المخطوطات في جامعة الدول العربية 

منهج المؤلف رحمه الله :
- وقد استوعب المؤلف في كتابه هذا جميع ما كتبه غيره حيث يشير اليه في اثناء كلامه فقد ذكر تعريف المرسل والمعظل والمنقطع لغة ثم اعقبه بتعريفها اصطلاحا وبين اختلاف المحدثين في تعاريفها ثم ذكر اقوال العلماء في الاحتجاج بالمرسل واعقبه بذكر ادلتهم ثم ذكر ادلة من رد المرسل بعد ان بين اقوالهم واسهب في كل ذلك ثم اختار ما هو المختار ثم اعقب ذلك بذكر فروع وفوائد في بيان ما قيل عنه انه لا يرسل الا عن ثقة وذكر امثلة لما يعتضد به المرسل ثم ذكر انفراد ابن برهان بقول في المرسل واعقبه بظاهر كلام امام الحرمين حول المرسل ثم تعرض لمسند من دأبه الارسال هل يقبل ام لا ؟ ثم ذكر ان الارسال شامل للمعضل والمنقطع ثم تعرض لحديث الراوي عمن لم يلقه واعقبه القول في التدليس فتكلم على تدليس السماع وتدليس الشيوخ وذكر بعض المشهورين بالتدليس ثم ذكر طبقات المدلسين الخمسة ثم تكلم في الفاظ الاداء ثم اعقبه بذكر الالفاظ المحتملة للسماع مثل لفظ عن وان وقال فلان وذكر فلان وغيرها ثم تعرض للمرسل الخفي وارسالها وبين اربعة طرق لمعرفة المرسل الخفي وضرب لكل منها امثلة ثم الحق بذلك تراجم الراوة المحكوم على روايتهم بالارسال وبذلك انتهى الكتاب والله الموفق .

قد جاء في ( تحفة التحصيل ) للحافظ العلائي رحمه الله ( ص 108) طبعة حمدي السلفي رحمه الله وغفر الله له ورفع درجته مع الانبياء والصديقين والشهداء :
قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي :احد المشهورين بالتدليس وهو ايضا يكثر من الإرسال عن مثل النعمان بن مقرن وسفينة ونحوهما قال احمد بن حنبل ما اعلم قتادة سمع من احد من اصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الا من انس بن مالك قيل له فعبد الله بن سرجس فكانه لم يره سماعا قال حرب فقلت لاحمد شيخ يقال له دغفل بن حنظلة له صحبة يروي عنه قتادة قال ما اعرفه وصحح ابو زرعة سماعه من عبد الله بن سرجس وزاد بن المديني ابا الطفيل وقال شعبة لم يسمع قتادة من حميد بن عبد الرحمن ولا من ابي رافع يعني الصائغ شيئا قال احمد بن حنبل يدخل بينه وبين ابي رافع الحسن وخلاسا وقال يحيى بن سعيد القطان لم يسمع قتادة من مسلم بن يسار شيئا واراه لم يسمع من طاوس قال احمد وكان يحيى بن سعيد لا يحدث عن قتادة عن خلاس بن عمرو شيئا يعني كانه لم يسمع منه وقال يحيى بن معين لم يسمع قتادة من سعيد بن جبير ولا من مجاهد ولا من سليمان بن يسار شيئا ....) ا ه 
ومن مبحث الفاضل محمد طلعت في كتابه ( معجم المدلسين ) :
حرف القاف :
( 128) : قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي رحمه الله :
- قال البخاري رحمه الله في ( جزء القراءة خلف الإمام ) ( ص29 ): روى همام عن قتادة عن ابي نضرة عن ابي سعيد رضي الله عنه أمرنا نبينا ان نقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وما تيسر .
- وفي علل الترمذي الكبير ( ص270) : قال الترمذي رحمه الله : قلت له : فإن قتادة روى عن سعيد بن المسيب قال : إذا قام أربعا صلى أربعا مثل ما روى عطاء قال البخاري رحمه الله : أرى قتادة أخذه عن عطاء .
- وفي الجرح والتعديل ( 5/58) ويحيى بن سعيد القطان رحمه الله يرى ان قتادة لم يسمع من معاذة .
- وفي ( العلل ومعرفة الرجال ) رواية عبد الله ( 3/227) قال عبد الله بن احمد : حدثني ابو بكر قال : سمعت يحيى يقول : قتادة لم يصحح عن معاذة ويحيى هو ابن سعيد القطان وابو بكر هو محمد بن خلاد الباهلي وهو ثقة ) 
- وفي ( العلل ومعرفة الرجال ) رواية المروزي وغيره ( ص197) وقال الميموني : سمعت ابا عبد الله يقول : يقولون ان قتادة لم يسمع من معاذة .
- قال مؤلفه ( محمد طلعت ) : 
رواية قتادة عن معاذة في الصحيحين فقد روى البخاري ( 1/88) من طريق همام عن قتادة قال : حدثتني معاذة أن امرأة قالت لعائشة : أتجزي إحدانا صلاتها إذا طهرت ؟ فقالت : أحرورية أنت كنا نحيض مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يأمرنا ب هاو قالت : فلا نفعله . وأخرج مسلم ( 2/175) من طريق خالد بن الحارث عن سعيد حدثنا قتادة ان معاذة العدوية حدثتهم عن عائشة قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي الضحى اربعا ويزيد ما شاء الله .


وفي ( طبقات المدلسين ) او ( تعريف اهل التقديس بمراتب الموصوفين بالتدليس ) للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تحقيق الدكتور عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي 
منهج محققه :
1- اعتماده في التحقيق على النسخة المطبوعة في المطبعة المحمودية التجارية بمصر لصاحبها محمود علي صبيح وقال محققه لم يتيسر لي الوقوف على نسخة مخطوطة اثناء تحقيقي للكتاب الا التي اطلعني عليها شيخنا محدث االحجاز للدكتور احمد علي سير المباركي وهو محقق على مخطوطة ومقابل على ثلاث نسخ والتحقيق جيد ونافع الا انه لا يخلو من ضبط للاسماء والكنى والالقاب ولعله لو يفرد الكتاب ويرتب يكون قشيبا وكما طبع ( طبقات المدلسين ) ايضا بمصر نشر مكتبة الكليات الازهرية راجعها وقدم لها طه عبد الروؤف سعد ولكن لم أجد فيه شيئا من التحقيق 
2- اكتفى محققه بخلاصة ما قاله ابن حجر في التقريب 
3- اذا لم يكن الراوي من رجال التقريب ذكر اقوال ائمة الجرح والتعديل مع العزو للمصدر 
4- قام محققه في آخر الكتاب بالحاق ( 22) روايا وصفوا بالتدليس ممن لم يذكروا في كتاب الحاف ابن حجر فاصبح العدد يحتوي على ( 174 ) راويا بل ( 177 ) راويا .
5- الحق المحقق منظومتين في التدليس في آخر الكتاب احداهما للحافظ الذهبي والاخرى لتلميذه ابي محمود المقدسي 
6- عمل المحقق فهرسة لجميع اسماء الموصوفين بالتدليس مع ترتيبهم على حروف المعجم .
وذكر الطبقات عند الحافظ ابن حجر فهي كالآتي :
1- الصحابة على اختلاف مراتبهم وتمييز من ليس منهم الا مجرد الرؤية من غيره 
2- طبقة كبار التابعين كابن المسيب ومن كان مخضرما صرح بذلك 
3- الطبقة الوسطى من التابعين كالحسن وابن سيرين 
4- طبقة تليها جل روايتهم من كبار التابعين كالزهري وقتادة 
5- الطبقة الصغرى منهم الذين رأوا الواحد والاثنين ولم يثبت بعضهم السماع من الصحابة كالأعمش 
6- طبقة عاصروا الخامسة لكن لم يثبت لهم لقاء احد من الصحابة كابن جريج 
7- طبقة كبار اتباع التابعين كمالك والثوري
8- الطبقة الوسطى منهم كابن عيينة وابن علية
9- الطبقة الصغرى من اتباع التابعين كيزيد بن هارون والشافعي وابي داود الطيالسي وعبد الرازق 
10- كبار الآخذين عن تبع الاتباع ممن لم يلق التابعين كأحمد بن حنبل 
11- الطبقة الوسطى من ذلك كالذهلي والبخاري 
12- صغار الاخذين عن تبع الاتباع كالترمذي ثم قال الحافظ رحمه الله في بيان وفاة كل طبقة منها (( فإن كان من الأولى والثانية فهم قبل المائة وان كان من الثالثة الى آخر الثامنة فهم بعد المائة وان كان من التاسعة الى الى آخر الطبقات فهم بعد المائتين ومن ندر على ذلك بينه )

مقدمة الحافظ رحمه الله :
- أما بعد : فهذه معرفة مراتب الموصوفين بالتدليس في اسانيد الحديث النبوي لخصتها في هذه الاوراق لتحفظ وهي مستمدة من ( جامع التحصيل ) للإمام صلاح الدين العلائي شيخ شيوخنا تغمدهم الله برحمته مع زيادات كثيرة في الاسماء تعرف بالتأمل وهم على خمس مراتب :
1- من لم يوصف بذلك إلا نادرا كيحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري 
2- من احتمل الأئمة تدليسه واخرجوا له في الصحيح لامامته وقلة تدليسه في جنب ما روى كالثوري او كان لا يدلس إلا عن ثقة كابن عيينة 
3- من اكثر من التدليس فلم يحتج الأئمة من احاديثهم الا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع ومنهم من رد حديثهم مطلقا ومنهم من قبلهم كأبي الزبير المكي .
4- من اتفق على ان لا يحتج بشيء من حديثهم الا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع لكثرة تدليسهم على الضعفاء والمجاهيل كبقية بن الوليد 
5- من ضعف بأمر آخر سوى التدليس فحديثهم مردود ولو صرحوا بالسماع الا انه يوثق من كان ضعفه يسيرا كابن لهيعة وهذا التقسيم حرره الحافظ العلائي في كتابه المذكور .

- وقد افرد اسماء المدلسين بالتصنيف من القدماء الحسين بن علي الكرابيسي صاحب الامام الشافعي ثم النسائي ثم الدارقطني ثم نظم شيخ شيوخنا الحافظ شمس الدين الذهبي في ارجوزة وتبعه بعض تلامذته وهو الحافظ ابو محمود احمد بن المقدسي فزاد عليه من تصانيف العلائي شيئا كثيرا مما فات الذهبي ذكره ( 12) 
- وأفرد المدلسين بالتصنيف من المتأخرين المحدث الكبير برهان الدين الحلبي سبط ابن العجمي غير متقيد بكتاب العلائي فزاد عليهم قليلا فجميع ما في كتاب العلائي من الاسماء ثمانية وستون نفسا وزاد عليهم ابن العراقي ثلاثة عشر نفسا وزاد عليهم الحلبي اثنين وثلاثين نفسا وزدت عليهم تسعة وثلاثين نفسا فجملة ما في كتابي هذا مائة واثنان وخمسون نفسا .
وقال رحمه الله في كتابه :
المرتبة الثالثة : وعدتهم ( خمسون نفسا ً) 
( 92) ع / قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي البصري صاحب أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كان حافظ عصره وهو مشهور بالتدليس وصفه به النسائي وغيره . 
قال محققه :
وقال في التقريب : ( ثقة ثبت ) ويقال ولد أكمه وهو رأس الطبقة الرابعة مات سنة بضع عشرة .
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام الحافظ شيخ الإسلام ان حبان رحمه الله :
- وهم الإمام الحافظ شمس الدين محمد علي الحسيني رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ( 3/412) – والسياق له – وأحمد ( 3/487) – والراوية الأخرى له – كلاهما من طريق ابن جريج : أخبرني عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق عن الوليد بن مالك – رجل من عبد القيس – عن محمد بن قيس – مولى سهل بن حنيف – عن سهل بن حنيف أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثه قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أنت رسولي إلى مكة فأقرئهم مني لهم السلام وقل لهم : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمركم بثلاث ( لا تحلفوا بآبائكم (وفي رواية : بغير الله ) وإذا خلوتم فلا تستقبلوا القبلة ولا تستدبروها ولا تستنجوا بعظم ولا ببعر ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد ضعيف مسلسل بالعلل ) :
1- عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق فإنه ضعيف كما قال الحافظ في ( التقريب )
2- الوليد بن مالك – وهو ابن عباد بن حنيف الأنصاري – لم يذكروا عنه روايا غير عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق ولذلك قال عنه الحسيني *: ( مجهول غير مشهور ) وأقره الحافظ في ( تعجيل المنفعة ) * ( 432/1155) 
العجب من ابن حبان رحمه الله فإنه ذكره في ( الثقات ) * ( 7/552) من رواية عبد الكريم هذا عنه وقد قال في ترجمة عبد الكريم من ( ضعفائه ) * : ( كان كثير الوهم فاحش الخطأ .....) 
فكان الأحرى به أن يلحق الشيخ بالراوي عنه في ( الضعفاء ) *
(فائدة ):
الوليد هذا : هو غير ابن ابي مالك الهمداني الدمشقي وهذا ثقة ونبهت على هذا لأن المترجم وقع في ( المستدرك ) و ( تلخيصه ) 
3- محمد بن قيس مولى سهل فإنه مجهول أيضا لأنه لم يرو عنه إلا الوليد المجهول كما تقدم بيانه . 
وأما ما وقع في ( الجرح والتعديل ) * ( 4/1/62) أنه روى عنه أيضا عبد الكريم ابن أبي المخارق فهو ( وهم ) تبعه عليه الحسيني في كتابه 
وتعقبه عليه الحافظ ابن حجر في ( التعجيل ) * ( 375/969) بقوله : ( وإنما روى عبد الكريم عنه بواسطة الوليد كذا هو عند أحمد من طريق ابن جريج ... فذكر الحديث ) 
وكذلك ذكره البخاري في كتابه وابن حبان في ثقاته * ( 5/373) براوية الوليد بن مالك فقط .

وقال رحمه الله :
قال رحمه الله :
- واذا عرفت هذا تبين لك خطأ ابن حبان أيضا في ذكر محمد بن قيس هذا في ( الثقات ) * لأنه براوية مجهول عنه .
- ومع هذا الضعف الظاهر في اسناد الحديث فقد بيض له الحاكم وتبعه الذهبي ثم ابن الملقن في كتابه ( مختصر استدراك الحافظ الذهبي على مستدرك ابي عبد الله الحاكم ) فلم يذكره فيه إطلاقا !

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : 
- ترجمة مختصرة لكتاب ( الثقات ) لابن حبان ومنهجه فيه رحمه الله لمحققه محمد عبد المعيد خان ط المعارف العثمانية :
منهج مؤلفه رحمه الله :
قال رحمه الله ( 1/2) : 
أما بعد : فإن الله أختار محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم من عباده واستخلصه لنفسه من بلاده فبعثه الى خلقه بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ومن النار لمن زاغ عن سبيله نذيرا ليدعو الخلق من عباده الى عبادته ومن اتباع السبيل الى لزوم طاعته ثم لم يجعل الفزع عند وقوع حادثه ولا الهرب عند وجود كل نازلة إلا العمل الذي أنزل عليه التنزيل وتفضل على عباده بولايته التأويل فسنته الفاصلة بين المتنازعين وآثاره القاطعة بين الخصمين . ولما رأيت معرفة السنن من اعظم اركان الدين وان حفظهما يجب على أكثر المسلمين وانه لا سبيل الى معرفة السقيم من الصحيح ولا صحة اخراج الدليل من الصريح الا بمعرفة ضعفاء المحدثين كيفية ما كانوا عليه من الحالات اردت ان أملي أسامي اكثر المحدثين ومن الفقهاء من اهل الفضل والصالحين ومن سلك سبيلهم من الماضين بحذف الاسانيد والاكثار ولزوم سلوك الاختصار ليسهل على الفقهاء حفظها ولا يصعب على الحفاظ وعيها والله اسأل التوفيق .
وقال رحمه الله ( 1/8) :
فالواجب عل كل من انتحل العلم او نسب اليه حفظ سنن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم والتفقه فيها ولا حيلة لاحد في السبيل الى حفظها الا بمعرفة تاريخ المحدثين ومعرفة الضعفاء منهم ومن الثقات لانه من لم يعرف ذاك لم يحسن تمييز الصحيح من السقيم ولا عرف المسند من المرسل ولا الموقوف من المنقطع فإذا وقف على اسمائهم وانسابهم وعرف – اعني بعضهم بعضا – وميز العدول عن الضعفاء وجب عليه حينئذ التفقه فيها والعمل بها ثم اصلاح النية ثم نشرها الى من بعده رجاء استكمال الثواب في العقبى لفعله ذلك إذ العلم من افضل ما يخلف المرء بعده نسأل الله الفوز على ما يقربنا اليه ويزلفنا لديه .

وقال رحمه الله ( ص: 10 ):
في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( ليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب ) كالدليل على استحباب حفظ تاريخ المحدثين والوقوف على معرفة الثقات منهم من الضعفاء إذ لا يتهيأ للمرء ان يبلغ الغائب ما شهد إلا بعد المعرفة بصحة ما يؤدي الى من بعده وانه إذا أدى الى من بعده ما لم يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكأنه لم يؤد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا ولا سبب له الى معرفة صحة الأخبار وسقيمها إلا بمعرفة تاريخ من ذكر اسمه من المحدثين وكتابا أبين فيه الضعفاء والمتروكين وابدا منها بالثقات فنذكر ما كانوا عليه في الحالات فأول ما ابدأ في كتابنا هذا ذكر المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ومولده ومبعثه وهجرته الى ان قبضه الله تعالى الى جنته ثم نذكر بعده الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين بأيامهم الى ان قتل علي رحمة الله عليه ثم نذكر صحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واحدا واحدا على المعجم اذ هم خير الناس قرنا بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم نذكر التابعين الذين شافهوا اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأقاليم كلها على المعجم إذا هم خير الناس بعد الصحابة قرنا ثم نذكر القرن الثالث الذين رأوا التابعين فأذكرهم على نحو ما ذكرنا في الطبقتين الأوليين ثم نذكر القرن الرابع الذين هم اتباع التابعين على سبيل من قبلهم وهذا القرن ينتهي الى زماننا هذا .
ولا أذكر في هذا الكتاب الأول إلا الثقات الذين يجوز الاحتجاج بخبرهم واقنع بهذين الكتابين المختصرين عن كتاب ( التاريخ الكبير ) الذي خرجناه لعلمنا بصعوبة حفظ كل ما فيه من الاسانيد والطرق والحكايات لانه ما نمليه في هذين الكتابين ان يسر الله ذلك وسهله من توصيف الاسماء يقصد ما يحتاج اليه يكون اسهل على المتعلم اذا قصد الحفظ وانشط له وعنه اذا اراد العلم من التكلف بحفظ ما لو اغض عنه في البداية لم يخرج في .. وكل ما اذكره في هذا الكتاب فهو صدوق يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره اذا تعرى خبره عن خمس خصال فإذا وجد خبر منكر عن واحد ممن اذكره في كتابي هذا فإن ذلك الخبر لا ينفك من احدى خصال إما ان يكون فوق الشيخ الذي ذكرت اسمه في كتابي هذا في الإسناد رجل ضعيف لا يحتج بخبره او يكون دونه رجل واه لا يجوز الاحتجاج براويته والخبر يكون مرسلا لا يلزمنا به الحجة او يكون منقطعا لا يقوم بمثله الحجة او يكون في الاسناد رجل مدلس لم يبين سماعه في الخبر من الذي سمعه منه فإن المدلس ما لم يبين سماع خبره عمن كتب عنه لا يجوز الاحتجاج بذلك الخبر لانه لايدري لعله سمعه من انسان ضعيف يبطل الخبر بذكره اذا وقف عليه وعرف الخبر به فما لم يقل المدلس في خبره ان كان ثقة : سمعت او حدثني فلا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره فذكرت هذه المسألة بكمالها بالعلل والشواهد والحكايات في كتاب ( شرائط الأخبار ) فاغنى عن التكرار .
وإنما أذكر في هذا الكتاب الشيخ بعد الشيخ وقد ضعفه بعض أئمتنا ووثقه بعضهم فمن صح عندي منهم أنه ثقة بالدلائل النيرة التي بينتها في كتاب ( الفصل بين النقلة ) ادخلته في هذا الكتاب لانه يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره وما صح عندي منهم انه ضعيف بالبراهين الواضحة التي ذكرتها في كتاب ( الفصل بين النقلة ) لم اذكره في هذا الكتاب لكن ادخلته في كتاب ( الضعفاء بالعلل ) لانه لا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره فكل من ذكرته في هذا اذا تعرى خبره عن الخصال الخمس التي ذكرتها فهو عدل يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره لان العدل من لم يعرف منه الجرح ضد التعديل فمن لم يعلم بجرح فهو عدل اذا لم يبين ضده اذ لم يكلف الناس من الناس معرفة ما غاب عنهم وإنما كلفوا الحكم بالظاهر ..) ا ه
- قلت : ومن هنا اورد رحمه الله جملة من المجهولين في كتابه ( الثقات ) وانتقد في كثير من المواطن حيث التساهل الذي وسم به رحمه الله في كتابه بحسب قاعدته التي أصلها وبنى عليها كتابه غفر الله له .

- حيث أوردوا ( الوليد بن مالك ) ( 7/552) في فهارس كتاب (الثقات ) لأبن حبان المسمى ( إتمام الإنعام بترتيب ثقات ابن حبان ) تأليف جماعة من العلماء بإشراف الشيخ مختار أحمد الندوي الرئيس العام للدار السلفية غفر الله له .

المقدمة :
أما بعد فهذه فهارس كتاب ( الثقات ) لابن حبان رتبناها لما رأينا من الفائدة للباحثين والطلبة وقد طبع الكتاب أخيرا في تسعة أجزاء من دائرة المعارف العثمانية – حيدر آباد الهند – ولم يرتب المؤلف اسماء الراوة الذين تكلم عنهم على نظام معين من يجعل الباحث يضيع كثيرا من وقته في البحث فعملت الدار السلفية على تسهيل مهمة الباحثين بوضع فهارس الاعلام الكتاب .
وهذه الفهارس مقسم على قسمين :
1- قسم للصحابة وضعنا اسماء الصحابة منفصلة وقد ذكرها ابن حبان في الجزء الثالث من كتابه فرتبناها اسماءهم على الترتيب الابجدي ثم وضعنا الكنى وبعدها اسماء الصحابيات وكناهن .
2- القسم الثاني : يتظمن اسماء التابعين واتباع التابعين واتباع اتباع التابعين وهذه الطبقات الاربعة هي التي ذكرها ابن حبان في كتابه المطبوع على الترتيب التالي :
1- الصحابة الين روى عنهم الاخبار واحتوى الجزء الثالث من الكتاب على ذكرهم وفي الجزئين الأول والثاني يتناول المؤلف سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والحوادث التي حدثت في ايامه ثم ذكر الخلفاء الراشدين واحوالهم وما جرى في عهد خلافتهم وبعد ذلك ذكر الملوك ابتداء من معاوية ابن ابي سفيان الى آخر ملوك بني آمية واردفهم بذكر ملوك بني العباس الى المطيع بن المقتدر الذي توفي المؤلف في عهده .
2- التابعون الذين رووا الأخبار عن الصحابة ويحتوي الجزء الرابع والخامس من النسخة المطبوعة على اسماءهم 
3- اتباع التابعين الذين روى عنهم الاخبار ويشتمل الجزء السادس والسابع على ذكرهم 
4- اتباع اتباع التابعين الذين روى عنهم الاخبار ويتضمن الجزء الثامن والتاسع على ذكر احوالهم 
ورتبنا هذه الطبقات كلها معا على الترتيب الأبجدي .

- والوهم الآخر :
- للحافظ أبي المحاسن شمس الدين محمد بن علي الحسيني الشافعي رحمه الله ( 765 ه ) في كتابه ( الإكمال في ذكر من له رواية في مسند الإمام أحمد من الرجال سوى من ذكر في تهذيب الكمال ) مع ترجمة مختصرة لمؤلفه ومنهجه في كتابه ومع استدراكات الحافظ ابن حجر عليه حققه الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي عفا الله عنه .
- قال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) :
محمد بن قيس مولى سهل فإنه مجهول أيضا لأنه لم يرو عنه إلا الوليد المجهول – الوليد بن مالك – [ ذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في الثقات ] – 
واما ما وقع في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 4/1/62) انه روى عنه ايضا عبد الكريم ابن ابي المخارق فهو [ وهم ] تبعه عليه الحسيني رحمه الله في كتابه وتعقبه الحافظ في ( التعجيل ) .

قالوا في الإمام الحسيني رحمه الله :
1- العالم الفقيه المحدث طلب وكتب وهو في زيادة من التحصيل والتخريج والإفادة .( المعجم المختص ) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
2- ولما سئل العراقي عن اربعة تعاصروا ايهم احفظ مغلطاي وابن كثير وابن رافع والحسيني قال : اعرفهم بالشيوخ المعاصرين وبالتخريج الحسيني وهو دونهم في الحفظ .
3- قال ابن حجر في ( الدرر الكامنة ) (( خطه معروف حلو وكان سريع الكتابة قرأت بخطه في آخر العبر أنه نسخه في خمسة أيام ) 

مقدمة المحقق :
يعاني الدارس لأحاديث مسند الإمام أحمد ان كثيرا من الراوة الذين يحدث الإمام احمد عنهم ويروي احاديثهم لم ترد اسماءهم وبيان حالهم في تصنيف الحافظ (( جمال الدين المزي )(: ( تهذيب الكمال في أسماء الرجال ) الذي اختص برجال كتب الصحاح الستة او تهذيب الحافظ ابن حجر له . وان عليه البحث عن هؤلاء الرواة في مصادر اخرى كثيرة ( كالتاريخ الكبير ) للبخاري و ( الجرح والتعديل ) للرازي وغير ذلك من المصادر وقليل من اسماء هؤلاء الراوة لم يرد ذكره في كتب الرجال .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم الحافظ الحسيني رحمه الله :
ومعلوم ان الامام احمد قد تفرد في مسنده براوية احاديث ليست في الكتب الستة بل تفرد بها الامام احمد : متنا واسنادا 
قال الحافظ البلقيني في ( محاسن الاصطلاح ) ( ص:95) تحقيق الدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن : (( يوجد في مسند الامام احمد من الاسانيد والمتون شيء كثير ليس في الصحيحين ولا في السنن وهي اربعة : سنن أبي داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه ) 
واستخدام ابن كثير اثناء ترتيبه لمسند الإمام احمد على تحفة الأشراف للمزي لفظ : (( تفرد به )) لاحاديث الامام احمد التي ليست في احد الكتب الستة وذلك في موسوعته الحديثية ( جامع المسانيد والسنن الهادي لأقوم سنن )) 
ويتناول – هذا الكتاب – حصر وتجميع رجال مسند الأمام احمد ممن لم يذكر في ( تهذيب الكمال ) مرتبا على حروف المعجم فكان هذا ( الإكمال ) مفتاحا لما اغلق : حل مشاكل وبين دقائق وصحح اخطاء وفتح لمحققي الأحاديث أبوابا مغلقة ومشاكل كانت مستعصية .
ومسند الإمام احمد اصل كبير ومرجع وثيق لاصحاب الحديث انتقي من حديث كثير ومسموعات وافرة فجعله إماما ومعتمدا وعند التنازع ملجأ ومستندا جمعه الإمام أحمد من سبع مئة وخمسين ألفا ) ( خصائص المسند ) ( ص:22) 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة ( 4/27 ): وليس كل ما رواه أحمد في ( المسند ) وغيره يكون حجة عنده بل يروي ما رواه أهل العلم 
وقال رحمه الله ( 4/15) : ( قد يروي الامام احمد واسحاق وغيرهما احاديث تكون ضعيفة عندهم لاتهام رواتها بسوء الحفظ ونحو ذلك ليعتبر بها ويستشهد بها فإنه قد يكون لذلك الحديث ما يشهد له انه محفوظ وقد يكون له ما يشهد بأنه خطأ ...) 
وقد نقل العلامة ابن الجزري في ( المصعد الأحمد ) ( ص:25) عن ابن تيمية قوله : ( شرط المسند اقوى من شرط ابي داود في ( سننه ) وقد روى ابو داود عن رجال اعرض عنهم في ( المسند ) مثل ( محمد بن سعيد المصلوب ) ونحوه ) 
فمعرفة أحوال رجال مسند الامام احمد من الاهمية بمكان لا سيما ما تفرد به من احاديث ليست في الكتب الستة او احدها .
- ثم إن الحسيني رحمه الله مصنف هذا الكتاب كان قد صنف كتابا مفيدا سماه ( التذكرة برجال العشرة ) ضم الى من في ( تهذيب الكمال ) لشيخه المزي من في الكتب الأربعة وهي : ( الموطأ ) و ( مسند الشافعي ) و ( مسند الإمام أحمد ) و ( المسند الذي خرجه الحسين بن محمد بن خسرو ) من حديث الإمام ابي حنيفة وحذا فيه حذو الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) في الاقتصار على من في الكتب الستة دون من اخرج لهم في تصانيف لمصنفيها خارجة عن ذلك ( كالادب المفرد ) للبخاري و ( المراسيل ) لابي داود و ( الشمائل ) للترمذي .
- ثم وضع الحسيني رحمه الله هذا المصنف الذي افرد فيه رجال احمد رحمه الله ممن ليس في تهذيب الكمال .
- لما جاءت النوبة للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله استدرك ما فات الحسيني من رجال احمد لقطه من المسند لما كان يكتب زوائد احاديثه على الكتب الستة وهو جزء لطيف جدا . وهذا الجزء قد ضمنه الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه ( تعجيل المنفعة ) وقد ضم المحقق الدكتور عبد المعطي قلعجي استدراكات الحافظ ابن حجر .
- ولما جاء الإمام ابو زرعة العراقي صنف كتابا سماه ( ذيل الكاشف ) تتبع الأسماء التي في (تهذيب الكمال ) ممن اهمله الكاشف وضم اليه من ذكره الحسيني من رجال احمد وبعض من استدركه الهيثمي وصير ذلك كتابا واحدا اختصر التراجم فيه على طريقة الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله . 
- وقد تعقب ذلك كله الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله مبينا محررا وموضحا ما ظهر له قاصدا الصواب طالبا الثواب فكان كتابه الحافل ( تعجيل المنفعة بزوائد رجال الأئمة الأربعة ) .
- ترجمه المصنف رحمه الله :
هو محمد بن علي بن الحسن بن حمزة شمس الدين الحسيني المؤرخ المحدث الحافظ الفقيه يمتد نسبه الى الامام علي بن ابي طالب 
وتذكر بعض المصادر انه ولد بدمشق في شعبان سنة ( 715 ه ) وانه دمشقي المولد والنشأة والوفاة عاش حتى سنة ( 765 ه ) في القرن الثامن الهجري كانت ولادته ووفاته وهو القرن الذي نضجت فيه الحركة العلمية وتبوأت فيه دمشق السيادة الفكرية في جميع انحاء العالم الاسلامي . والحسيني – مصنف هذا الكتاب – من اولئك الرجال الذين اخذوا عن شيوخهم الكبار علما جما .
والمتتبع للحقبة التي سبقت حياة الحسيني يرى جهاد هذه الامة الذي نشط في عهد الشهيد نور الدين محمود زنكي قائد الجهاد ضد الصليبين وصفوة العلماء المجددين فيها واكب ذلك وتلاه كالنووي وابن الصلاح والعز بن عبد السلام وابن تيمية وابن القيم الجوزية والذهبي والحسيني وابن كثير والذين كان لهم الاثر العميق في بعث امجاد الاسلام من جديد وربط اواصر هذه الامة بمنابعها الاصيلة الصافية وعودة الامل المشرق في النفوس المؤمنة 
لقد قام كل عالم بدوره وساهم بقسطه وكل كان مرابطا على ثغر من ثغور الإسلام وكل كان سهما مصيبا في كنانة الإسلام فأمتنا ذات تراث واحد : روحي وعقلي وادبي وغيره ..
ومن اهم شيوخه رحمه الله واتصاله بهم : الحافظين الكبيرين : المزي والذهبي رحمهم الله قد افاده كثيرا بالتوجه للحديث والرجال ومن هنا كان معظم مؤلفاته التي يمكن حصرها كما يلي :
1- التذكرة في رجال العشرة , أو التذكرة بمعرفة رجال العشرة 
في هذا المصنف اختصر ( تهذيب الكمال ) لشيخه ( جمال الدين المزي ) وحذف منه ما ليس في الكتب الستة واضاف اليهم من في الموطأ ومسند الامام احمد ومسند الشافعي ومسند ابي حنيفة للحارثي 
2- عمل معجما لنفسه فيه ذكر اسماء شيوخه وممن اخذ عنهم العلم وفي رحلته ونعتقد انه يحتوي اكثر من مئتين من الشيوخ 
3- له تعليق على ميزان الاعتدال بين فيه عدة اوهام 
4- ذيل تذكرة الحفاظ ( للذهبي ) : طبع بعناية الاستاذ حسام الدين المقدسي – رحمه الله – وقد جرى فيه على طريقه شيخه الحافظ الذهبي من ذكر مشاهير شيوخ المترجم وسرد مؤلفاته وايراد حديث بطريقه موصول السند الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – واثبات وفيات كبار اهل العلم ومن له شأن في التاريخ من غيرهم ممن ماتوا سنة وفاة المترجم مع ايماء يسير الى احوالهم .ولم يفته ان يبين فيه كثيرا من الاوهام واستدراك على شيخه عدة اسماء وهذا يدل على مدى تمكنه في علم الرجال قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الدرر الكامنة ) ( 4/62) ( وقفت على قدر يسير منه )) 
5- ذيل العبر ( للذهبي ) من سنة ( 741- 762) ويسمى ( عبر الاعصار وخبر الامصار ) قال ابن حجي (( كتب الحسيني الى شهر وفاته وهو شعبان سنة 765 ه والمشهور منه الى اخر سنة (762 ه ) وكأنه سقط منه الكراس الأخير 
6- الإكمال في ذكر من له رواية في مسند الإمام احمد في الرجال سوى من ذكر في تهذيب الكمال وقد يسمى ( الامتثال ) وكلاهما واحد ذكره ابن كثير في ( البداية ) ( 14/307) فقال في ( جمع رجال المسند ) وقال ابن قاضي شهبة في طبقات الشافعية ( 3/ 175): ( وكتب اسماء رجال مسند الامام احمد ) وقال السيوطي في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 533) : (( وجمع رجال المسند ) وهذا هو الكتاب .
7- العرف الذكي في النسب الزكي : وهو كتاب في الذرية الطاهرة 
8- اختصر حلية الاولياء لابي نعيم في مصنف اسماه ( مجمع الاحباب ) 
9- الكشاف في معرفة الاطراف في الحديث . اشار اليه ابن كثير في البداية ( 14/307) وابن حجر في الدرر الكامنة ( 4/179) وابن فهد في ( لحظ الالحاظ ) ( 150) 
10- الاكتفاء في الضعفاء 
11- الالمام في اداب دخول الحمام 
12- رياض الزاهدين في مناقب الخلفاء الراشدين 
قال عنه الذهبي رحمه الله : ( العلامة الفقيه المحدث طلب وكتب وهو في زيادة من التحصيل والتخريج والافادة ) 
قال عنه ابن حجر رحمه الله : ( خطه حلو معروف وكان سريع الكتابة قرأت بخطه في آخر العبر للذهبي انه نسخه في خمسة ايام ) 
فائدة ) :
- ذكرها المحقق قلعجي غفر الله له :
عن تعليق الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله على احاديث مسند الامام احمد فانه عد مجرد ذكر الراوي في ( التاريخ الكبير ) او ( الجرح والتعديل ) مع توثيق ابن حبان له ان هذا كاف في توثيقه وعلى هذا بنى تصحيحه لجملة كبيرة من احاديث مسند الامام احمد وكانت هذه الجملة مما يستعمله ( ترجمة البخاري في التاريخ الكبير فلم يذكر فيه جرحا ووثقه ابن حبان وهذا كاف في توثيقه ) لا بل انه نفى الجهل عن الراوي اذا كان على قاعدته هذه واستنكر ان يجهله احد . وذكر امثلة على ذلك .

قال المؤلف رحمه الله :
( 962) – الوليد بن مالك [ بن عباد بن حنيف من بني ساعدة الأنصاري ] عن محمد بن قيس – مولى سهل بن حنيف – عن مولاه وعنه : عبد الكريم ابن ابي المخارق مجهول . 
كذا ذكر رحمه الله .
علق الالباني على هذا الوهم كما سبق لاحقا :
وتعقبه الحافظ ابن حجر في ( التعجيل ) ( 375/ 969 ) بقوله : ( وانما روى عبد الكريم عنه بواسطة الوليد كذا هو عند احمد من طريق ابن جريج ... فذكر الحديث ) 
وكذلك ذكره البخاري في كتابه وابن حبان في ثقاته ( 5/373) براوية الوليد بن مالك 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه: 
- ولم يعلق المحقق – الدكتور قلعجي عليه شيئا- عفا الله عنه- فقد تابعه على وهمه فقال ( ص: 456) :
- ترجمته في ( التاريخ الكبير ) والجرح والتعديل ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا وذكره ابن حبان في ثقات اتباع التابعين وترتيب الهيثمي .
والله اعلم .
فائدة :
ذكرها الألباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) :
- الوليد بن مالك : هو غير ابن ابي مالك الهمداني الدمشقي وهذا ثقة لان الوليد بن مالك وقع في ( المستدرك ) و( تلخيصه ) فاقتضى التنبيه وخشية ان يلتبس بالآخر . 
- والله اعلم 

قلت : وقد استدرك الحافظ شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( تعجيل المنفعة بزوائد رجال الأئمة الأربعة ) بعض الأوهام التي وقعت للحافظ شمس الدين الحسيني رحمه الله وقد طبع الكتاب بتحقيق الدكتور الشيخ إكرام الله إمداد الحق فأفاد وأجاد غفر الله له – وهي عبارة عن رسالة علمية حصل عليها الدكتور إكرام الله إمداد الحق على درجة الدكتوراه في الشريعة الإسلامية .

مقدمة محققه :
- وتكمن اهمية هذا الكتاب وقدره العلمي الفذ إذ الكتاب فريد في بابه يجمع تراجم رجال الأئمة الأربعة الزوائد على رجال الكتب الستة المشهورة وكتب الأئمة الأربعة المقتدى بهم هي مسند الإمام أبي حنيفة برواية ابن خسرو وموطا الإمام مالك ومسند الإمام الشافعي ومسند الإمام احمد وهذه الكتب الأربعة مع الستة المشهورة هي امهات اصول السنة النبوية في القرون الفاضلة ودراسة رجالها في غاية من الأهمية .
- الأوهام والعيوب والسقط والتصحيف على طبعة دائرة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر آباد الدكن :
- وكثرة الأخطاء الواقعة في الكتاب المطبوع من ( تعجيل المنفعة ) كثرة فاحشة اذ بلغ مجموعها اكثر من ( 1235) خطأ ما بين تصحيف وتحريف وزيادة ونقص وسقط ترجمة وسطر وكلمات وتكرار وخلط بين ترجمتين وتفريق الترجمة الواحدة والمخالفة في ترتيب التراجم كل ذلك مدون في موضعه ولان طبعة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر آباد الدكن التي طبعت الكتاب اول مرة في وقت لم تنتشر فيه التحقيقات العلمية للكتب الانتشار التذي حصل في الآونة الأخيرة .

موضوع كتاب ( التعجيل ) ومنهج الحافظ بايجاز واختصار :
( بدأ الحافظ رحمه الله كتابه بمقدمة بين فيها نطاق الكتاب وموضوعه والغرض من تأليفه فقال في بيان موضوع الكتاب : فقد وقفت على مصنف للحافظ ابي عبد الله محمد بن علي بن حمزة الحسيني الدمشقي سماه ( التذكرة برجال العشرة ) ضم الى من في تهذيب الكمال لشيخه المزي من في الكتب الاربعة وهي الموطأ ومسند الشافعي ومسند احمد والمسند الذي خرجه الحسين بن محمد بن خسرو من حديث الإمام ابي حنيفة .. فالتقطت الآن من كتاب الحسيني من لم يترجم له المزي في التهذيب ) ا ه 
- ولكن المقصود هنا الكتب التي الفت في تراجم رجال لم يخرج لهم اصحاب الكتب الستة وقد سبق الحافظ في التأليف في هذا المجال الحسيني في كتابه الإكمال ) في رجال مسند احمد الذين لم يترجم لهم المزي في ( تهذيب الكمال ) وألف الحافظ نفسه قبل التعجيل كتاب ( لسان الميزان ) التقط من الميزان من ليس له ترجمة في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ثم تلاه تلميذه قاسم بن قطلوبغا في ثلاثة كتب : الثقات ممن لم يقع في الكتب الستة في أربع مجلدات زوائد رجال العجلي في مجلد لطيف زوائد سنن الدارقطني على الستة في مجلد . والله اعلم .
- وقال ايضا فيما يتعلق بتعقباته على الحسيني وغيره وبيان اوهامهم وبعض مصادره : ( ثم عثرت في اثناء كلامه على اوهام صعبة فتعقبتها ثم وقفت على تصنيف له افرد فيه رجال احمد سماه ( الإكمال بمن في مسند أحمد من الرجال ممن ليس في تهذيب الكمال ) فتتبعت ما فيه من فائدة زائدة على ( التذكرة ) ثم وقفت على جزء لشيخنا الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي استدرك فيه ما فات الحسيني من رجال احمد لقطه من المسند لما كان يكتب زوائد احاديثه على الكتب الستة وهو جزء لطيف جدا وعثرت فيه مع ذلك على اوهام وقد جعلت على من تفرد به ( ه ) ثم وقفت على تصنيف للامام ابي زرعة ابن شيخنا حافظ العصر ابي الفضل بن الحسين العراقي سماه ( ذيل الكاشف ) تتبع الأسماء التي في تهذيب الكمال ممن أهمله ( الكاشف ) وضم اليه من ذكره الحسيني من رجال احمد وبعض من استدركه الهيثمي وصير ذلك كتابا واحدا واختصر التراجم فيه على طريقة الذهبي فاعتبرته فوجدته قلد الحسيني والهيثمي في أوهامهما واضاف الى اوهامهما واضاف الى اوهامهما من قبله اوهاما اخرى وقد تعقبت جميع ذلك مبينا محررا مع اني لا ادعي العصمة من الخطأ والسهو بل أوضحتما ظهر لي ) 
- اعتمد الحافظ ابن حجر في تأليف كتابه هذا على كتب كثيرة زادت على ( 300 ) مصنف وهذا العدد الضخم يدل على سعة علومه واطلاعه على المؤلفات التي سبقته وموارده متنوعة ومتعددة ..) ا ه 

منهج الحافظ في النقل من الحسيني :
فيما يتعلق بمنهج الحافظ في نقله عن الحسيني وطريقة تعامله مع كتاب التذكرة فيبدو لكل من ينظر الى الكتابين واسلوبهما في صياغة التراجم واساليب عرضها يبدو له ان كتاب تعجيل المنفعة فريد في بابه ذو اسلوب مستقل متميز في معظم التراجم يتصرف الحافظ في الصياغة بالاضافة الى تعقباته الكثيرة النافعة واستدراكاته وتحريراته المهمة علما بان هناك ( 182) ترجمة نقلها الحافظ في التعجيل بكاملها ولم يزد عليها شيئا ولعله لم يجد ما يضيف عليها ..) ا ه

منهج الحافظ على الحسيني وغيره من المصنفين :
- كان الحافظ رحمه الله فطنا يقظا اثناء تأليفه للكتاب حيث يتعقب وينتقد ويؤهم الحسيني والهيثمي وغيرهما من المصنفين في الرجال وغيرهم .
- واكثر ما تعقب عليه الحافظ هو الشريف الحسيني وكتابه التذكرة في رجال العشرة هو اصل كتاب التعجيل فهو تارة يذكر الهوم والخطا ويبين سبب الوهم والخطأ من تصحيف او تحريف او تخليط او ما شابه ذلك وتارة اخرى يكتفي بذكر الوهم والخطأ ولم يتعرض لبيان سبب ذلك ..) ا ه 
قلت : ويمكن اجمال الاخطاء التي وقع بها الحافظ الحسيني ونبه عليها الحافظ ابن حجر في استدراكاته مع بعض الامثلة – رحمهم الله وغفر الله لهم ورفع درجتهم -:
- واكثر ما اوقع الحسيني في الخطأ هو التصحيف 
- والخطأ والوهم بسبب التحريف 
- والخطأ بسبب نسبة الراوي الى جده
- والخطأ بسبب الانقلاب في الاسماء 
- الخطأ بسبب التخليط كما في ترجمة زرارة بن ربيعة وغيره.
- الخطأ بسبب ظن اللقب اسما كما في ترجمة الماجشون بن ابي سلمة وغيره 

ومن منهج الحافظ ايضا :
- وكان من منهج الحافظ ايضا في تعقبه على الحسيني اذا اغفل ذكر ترجمة او اسم او قول من اقوال الائمة او التنبيه على امر مهم او ما اشبه ذلك ان ينبه على ذلك بقوله : اغفله الحسيني رحمه الله او فاته ان يذكر او لم يذكر او نحو هذه العبارات 
- وتعقب الحافظ على الحسيني في نقله من المصادر فيما وقع من وهم او تقصير في نقله او اقتباسه من المصادر المختلفة .( ص :181-182) 
- وتعقب الحافظ على شيخه الحافظ الهيثمي تاتي في الدرجة الثانية بعد تعقباته على الحسيني من حيث الكثرة ( ص 183-185)
- وتعقب الحافظ على الحافظ ابي زرعة الرازي العراقي ( ابن شيخه ابي الفضل العراقي ) ( ص 186-187) 
- وتعقبات الحافظ على بعض الائمة الاخرين ( ص 188- 191 ) 

قال المحقق حفظه الله :
(( وهناك استدراكات وملاحظات يسيرة لاحظتها اثناء تحقيقي ودراستي للكتاب ومنها :
1- استدركت على الحافظ ( 38) ترجمة اظنه قد فاته ذكرها في التعجيل وهي على شرطه وقد ذكرها الحسيني في التذكرة 
2- تعقبت على الحافظ في بعض ما تعقب على من سبقه من الائمة ولا شك ان بعض هذه الملاحظات ناتج عن اختلاف النسخ وعدم اطلاعه على النسخ المتعددة ( ص 192- 200 ) 

هذا ما تيسر لي تلخيصه من مقدمة محققه الدكتور إكرام الله إمداد الحق . والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الشيخ المحدث شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 42) ومسلم ( 1/82) وابو عوانة ( 1/83-84) وابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) ( 1/226) والبيهقي في ( الاسماء والصفات ) ( ص:71) والبغوي في ( شرح السنة ) ( 14/339/4148)  وأحمد ( 2/317) كلهم من طريق عبد الرازق :  اخبرنا معمر عن همام بن منبه قال : هذا ما حدثنا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه فكل حسنة يعملها تكتب بعشر أمثالها إلى سبع مئة ضعف وكل سيئة يعملها تكتب له بمثلها حتى يلقى الله عز وجل ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو في ( صحيفة همام بن منبه ) * ( 43/103) .
-      (( تنبيه )) :
-       وإن من عجلة المعلق * على (( شرح السنة )) للبغوي رحمه الله وقلة تحقيقه عزوه للبخاري  رحمه الله .
-      عزاه للبخاري  في ( باب قول الله تعالى : { يريدون أن يبدلوا كلام الله } !!
-      وليس فيه هذا الحديث .
-      وإنما فيه حديث آخر لأبي هريرة في الحسنات والسيئات 
-      اشتبه عليه بهذا  - عفا الله عنه – وغفر الله له .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
نبذة مختصرة عن الصحائف في عصر النبوة و الصحابة والتابعين – رضي الله عنهم - :
ترجمة مختصرة لصحيفة( همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه) حققها وخرج أحاديثها الدكتور رفعت فوزي عبد المطلب غفر الله له .
 مقدمة المحقق :
فصحيفة همام بن منبه هي تلك الصحيفة التي كتبها همام بن منبه – وهو من التابعين ( ت132 ه ) – ولكن ذكر ابن سعد رحمه الله في ( الطبقات ) ( 5/396) انه توفي سنة ( 101 ه ) او ( 102 ه ) - عن الصحابي الجليل أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه تعالى .وقد نشرها الدكتور محمد حميد الله الهندي الحيدر آبادي رحمه الله  عام 1953 م .دليلا على ان السنة قد دونت في القرن الأول الهجري .
والحق ان قضية تدوين السنة ابتداء من عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تأكد ثبوتها من الناحية العلمية وذلك بعد تلك البحوث الطيبة التي نشرت في هذا المجال وفي مقدمتها : (( دراسات في الحديث النبوي وتاريخ تدوينه ) *للدكتور محمد مصطفى الأعظمي ,و (السنة قبل  التدوين )* للدكتور محمد عجاج الخطيب وغيرها من البحوث التي اثبتت ان السنة قد دونت ابتداء من عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وردت الأحاديث الكثيرة الصحيحة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسمح وتجيز كتابة السنة بينما ورد حديث واحد رواه الإمام مسلم ينهى فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكتابة عنه .وقد بين العلماء ان هذا النهي منسوخ بتلك الأحاديث التي أجازت الكتابة خاصة وأن هذه التي أجازت كان في آخر حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ا وان النهي عام اريد به الخصوص بمعنى انه قد يكون لأشخاص معيين او في وقت معين او في شيء معين.
-      ونجد من حيث الواقع كتابة بعض الصحابة للسنة في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلي بن أبي طالب قد كتب صحيفة احتوت على الديات وفرائض الصدقة وحرم المدينة وغير ذلك من الأمور التي تكون منها مادة كبيرة في تلك الصحيفة .
-      وكتب عمرو بن العاص صحيفته الصادقة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
-      وكتب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التي دونت فيها الزكاة وغيرها تمثل مادة كتابية في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي كثيرة كما يتبين من الكتب التي جمعتها ومن ذلك كتاب (( الوثائق السياسية في العهد النبوي والخلافة الراشدة ) للدكتور محمد حميد الله و ( مكاتيب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم )) للشيخ على الأحمدي .
-      وفي عصر الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم - :
-       صحيفة همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .
-      ونسخة الأعرج عن أبي هريرة وبين هذه النسخة ونسخة همام تشابه كبير يشعر بأن سماعهما من أبي هريرة كان في جلسة واحدة او جلسات معا وكذلك وكذلك كتابتهما مما يبين ان أبا هريرة لم يخص هماما بالكتابة .
-      وصحيفة ابي الزبير عن جابر عن عبد الله قال الليث بن سعد : قدمت مكة فجئت أبا الزبير فدفع الى كتابين وانقلبت بهما ثم قلت في نفسي : لو عاودته فسألته : أسمع هذا كله من جابر ؟ فرجعت فسألته فقال : منه ما سمعت ومنه ما حدثت عنه فقلت له : اعلم لى ما سمعت فأعلم لي هذا الذي عندي )  ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 5/382) .
-      وقد احصى الدكتور محمد مصطفى الأعظمي في كتابه ( دراسات في الحديث النبوي وتاريخ تدوينه ) اكثر من خمسين صحابيا كتبوا الحديث الشريف او كتب لهم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
ومن الذين ذكرهم  الدكتور محمد مصطفى الأعظمي في كتابه ( ص: 92- ) فصل ( كتابة الصحابة والكتابات عنهم )  :
-      ابو امامة الباهلي صدى بن عجلان رضي الله عنه ( 81 ه ) 
-      ابو ايوب الأنصاري خالد بن زيد رضي الله عنه ( 52 ه )
-      كتابة ابي بكر الصديق عنه للاحاديث النبوية 
-      ابو شاه  رضي الله عنه ( رجل من اليمن ) 
-      ابو موسى الاشعري عبدالله بن قيس رضي الله عنه ( 42 ه )
-      ابو هريرة الدوسي رضي الله عنه ( 59 ه) 
كتب عنه :
1-           ابو صالح السمان : له صحيفتان عن ابي هريرة 
قال ابن الجوزي في ( الموضوعات ) ( 1/34)  : ان البخاري ترك الراوية عن سهيل بن صالح لانه قد تكلم في سماعه من ابيه وقيل صحيفة واعتمد عليه مسلم لما وجد تارة يحدث عن اخيه عن ابيه وتارة عن عبد الله بن دينار ومرة عن الاعمش عن ابيه فلو كان سماعه صحيفة كان يروي الكل عن ابيه ) 
وقال ابن حجر في ( هدي الساري ) ( 1/23) : ( ان الذين انفرد بهم البخاري ممن تكلم فيه لم يكثر من تخريج احاديثهم وليس لواحد منهم نسخة كبيرة اخرجها كلها او اكثرها الا ترجمة عكرمة عن ابن عباس بخلاف مسلم فانه اخرج اكثر تلك النسخ كابي الزبير عن جابر وسهيل عن ابيه ...
2-           سعيد المقبري رحمه الله 
3-           عبد العزيز بن مروان  رحمه الله 
4-           عبدالله بن هرمز رحمه الله 
5-           عبيد الله بن موهب القرشي
6-           عقبة بن ابي الحسناء 
7-           محمد بن سيرين 
8-           مروان بن الحكم 
9-           همام بن منبه 
له صحيفة عن ابي هريرة طبعت مرات عدة بتحقيق الدكتور محمد حميد الله 
وغيرها من الصحائف التي ذكرها الدكتور غفر الله له .

وأما عصر التابعين : فقد كثر تدوين السنة بل وابتدئ في تدوين المصنفات وهناك الاتفاق على ذلك فقد أمر الخليفة الراشد عمر بن عبد العزيز بتدوينها فهب العلماء في كل مصر الى التصنيف في السنة وتواتر التدوين منذئذ .
ترجمة همام بن منبه رحمه الله :
قال فيه الذهبي رحمه الله ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 5/311-312) : صاحب تلك الصحيفة الصحيحة التي كتبها عن ابي هريرة وهي نحو من مائة واربعين حديثا حدث بها عنه معمر وقد حفظ ايضا عن معاوية وابن عباس وطائفة . وثقه يحيى بن معين وغيره قال احمد بن حنبل : كان يغزو وكان يشتري الكتب لأخيه فجالس ابا هريرة بالمدينة وقال سفيان بن عيينة : كنت أتوقع قدوم همام مع الحجاج عشر سنسن . وقال الميموني : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول في صحيفة همام : أدركه معمر أيام السودان فقرأ عليه همام حتى إذا مل أخذ معمرا فقرأ عليه الباقى وعبد الرازق لم يعرف ما قرئ عليه مما قرأه هو وهي نحو من مائة وأربعين حديثا )  ا ه 
قال الشيخ احمد شاكر في تعليقه ع المسند ( 16/12) : هذا لا يضر في صحة الراوية شيئا لأنه في الحقيقة امر شكلي والعبرة بثبوت الراوية وصحتها سواء قرأ الشيخ او قرئ عليه فكل صحيح وكل من طرق الراوية 

-      مات رحمه الله سنة ثنتين وثلاثين ومائه 
الصحيفة :
-      ومعمر الذي روى عن همام وسمع بعض الصحيفة منه وقرأ عليه بعضها – هو ابن راشد الصنعاني ابو عروة الأزدي مولاهم الحجة أحد العلام وعالم اليمن قال أحمد : ليس تضم معمرا الى احد إلا وجدته فوقه . وعن ابن جريج قال : عليك بمعمر فغنه لم يبق في زمانه اعلم منه وتوفي عام 153 ه وكان اول من صنف باليمن .
-      ورواها عن معمر عبد الرازق الصنعاني وهو ذلك الحافظ الكبير صاحب التصانيف قال احمد : كان عبد الرازق يحفظ حديث معمر قال الذهبي : وثقه غير واحد وحديثه مخرج في الصحاح ونقموا عليه التشيع وما كان يغلو فيه بل كان يحب عليا – رضي الله عنه – ويبغض من قاتله . قال سلمة بن شبيب : سمعت عبد الرازق يقول : والله ما انشرح صدري قط أن افضل عليا على ابي بكر وعمر وكان رحمه الله تعالى من اوعية العلم . مات في نصف شوال سنة إحدى عشرة ومائتين وعاش خمسا وثمانين سنة .
-      واما احمد بن يوسف السلمي الذي روى الصحيفة عن عبد الرازق فهو محدث نيسابور ابو الحسن النيسابوري حمدان قال الذهبي : متفق على عدالته وجلالته عاش اثنتين وثمانين سنة . وقال ابن حبان : كان راويا لعبد الرازق ثبتا فيه .
-      وأما ابو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان الذي روى عن احمد بن يوسف السلمي فهو مسند نيسابور قالقال الدارقطني : ليس به بأس وقال الحاكم : الشيخ الصالح أسند اهل نيسابور في مشايخ النيسابوريين في عصره توفي سنة اثنتين وثلاثين وثلاثمائة .
-      ورواها عن ابي بكر القطان ابو عبد الله محمد بن اسحاق بن مندة . قال عنه الذهبي : سمع من محمد بن الحسين القطان وقال الحافظ الجوال وما بلغنا ان احدا من هذه المة سمع ما سمع ولا جمع ما جمع وكان ختام الرحالين وفرد المكثرين مع الحفظ والمعرفة والصدق وكثرة التصانيف . قال ابو علي الحاف : بنو مندة أعلام الحفاظ في الدنيا قديما وحديثا الا ترون الى قريحة أبي عبد الله وقيل : إن أبا نعيم ذكر له ابن مندة فقال : كان جبلا من الجبال . توفي سنة خمس وتسعين وثلاثمائة ) ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 3/1031- 1033) .
-      وروى عن محمد بن اسحاق ابنه ابو عمرو عبد الوهاب وهو محدث اصبهان ومسندها . قال صاحب شذرات الذهب : الثقة المكثر . توفي في جمادى الآخرة سنة خمس وسبعين واربعمائة ) ( شذرات الذهب ) ( 3/348) 
-      ورواها عن ابي عمرو ابو الخير محمد بن احمد الاصبهاني وعنه رواها ابو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الرحمن المسعودي البندهي  ورواه عنه جمع  .
-      وتزداد ثقتنا بهذه الصحيفة إذا عرفنا أن الشيخين رويا الكثير من احاديثهما اما مسلم فقد روى أحاديث منها عن محمد بن رافع عن عبد الرازق وهذه متابعة تامة لأحمد بن يوسف السلمي . واما البخاري فقد روى أحاديث منها عن بعض شيوخه عن عبد الرازق وهو في هذا اورد متابعات أيضا لاحاديث أحمد بن يوسف السلمي 
-      ويسترعى النظر ان البخاري ومسلما لم يستوعبا احاديث الصحيفة مع ان الاسناد واحد في احاديث الصحيفة كلها – كما هو معلوم .
-      وليس السبب في ذلك ان الاحاديث التي تركاها من الصحيفة لم تكن على شرطهما من حيث الاسناد ولكن لان هناك بعض الاحاديث التي قد يثار الشك في اداء بعض متونها او النقص فيها .
-      وكما روى الصحيفة الإمام احمد عن عبد الرازق رواها كاملة بإسناد واحد كما في الصحيفة . وهناك اختلافات يسيرة في ترتيب الاحاديث ومهما يكن من امر فهي متابعة قوية ايضا لاحمد بن يوسف السلمي الذي رواها عن عبد الرازق .
-      وقد روى جل احاديث الصحيفة الحافظ ابو مسعود البغوي رواها في كتابه ( شرح السنة ) * من طريق ابي بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان عن احمد بن يوسف السلمي عن عبد الرزاق وهذه متابعة لمحمد بن إسحاق بن مندة .
-      وكذلك الحافظ ابو بكر البيهقي روى احاديث من الصحيفة من طريق ابي بكر القطان عن السلمي .
-      وقد نشر الصحيفة الدكتور حميد الله – جزاه الله خيرا – واعتمد على مخطوطتين احداهما في برلين والثانية في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق . واكتفى بان قارن بين المخطوطتين من جهة وبينهما وبين الصحيفة في مسند الامام احمد من جهة اخرى ولم يخرج شيئا من احاديثها .
-      والصحيفة في حاجة الى اعادة اخراج مرة اخرى للعوامل التالية :
1-           وجود مخطوطة ثالثة لها وتوجد في دار الكتب المصرية تحت رقم 1981 حديث ويرجع تاريخها الى سنة سبع وخمسين وخمسمائة .
2-           واحاديث الصحيفة في حاجة الى تخريج ففيه زيادة تحقيق وتوثيق لاحاديها 
3-           وقع للدكتور محمد حميد الله في وهم ربما قلل من شأن رواية الصحيفة .وقد رأيت ا اعيد نشر هذه الصحيفة على نحو جديد واكيد في التوثيق ومنه سبحانه وتعالى استمد العون والتوفيق .

وقال محققه عفا الله عنه :
-      وكان الاستاذ احمد شاكر  قد بدا رحمة الله عليه في تخريج احاديث الصحيفة في المسند ولكنه كان يشير في عزو الاحاديث الى البخاري ومسلم الى الجزء والصفحة في كل منهما دون ان يشير الى الكتاب والباب – رحمه الله – وهذا غير مجد كثيرا في التخريج حيث ان طبعات البخاري ومسلم كثيرة وما عند بعض الدارسين منها ليس عند البعض الآخر مما يصعب معه الرجوع الى موضع الحديث منها وقد توفي رحمه الله قبا ان يتم تخريج الصحيفة واسند إكمال العمل في المسند الى من لم يراع المنهج السديد في تخريج الاحاديث مما اوقعه في كثير من الأخطاء التي نبهنا على بعض منها – عفا الله عنه – وقد استفدت من تحقيق الأستاذ أحمد شاكر عليه رحمة الله تعالى وإن كان لي بعض التعقيبات والاستدراكات عليه بينتها في موضعها .
-      وهي تحتوي على ( 139 ) حديثا بإسناد واحد ومن يحفظ متونها فقد حفظها جميعها بمتونها واسانيدها وهكذا كان يفعل العلماء – رحمهم الله – في حفظ حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وهذا ملخص ما ذكره محققه الدكتور رفعت فوزي عبد المطلب غفر الله له .

ترجمة مختصرة  شيخ الإسلام الحافظ البغوي رحمه الله ومنهجه في كتابه ( شرح السنة ) لمحققه الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله وغفر الله له :

مقدمة المحقق :
   إن كتاب ( شرح السنة ) هو أجل كتب السنة التي انتهت إلينا من تراث السلف  ترتيبا وتنقيحا وتوثيقا وإحكاما وإحاطة بجوانب ما ألف فيه وأنشى من اجله وهو يبين عن سعة إطلاع على الحديث ونقلته ودراية بالروايات وعللها ومعرفة بمذاهب الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة الأمصار المجتهدين وأمانة النقل والتحقيق وقد أولاه المصنف رحمه الله عناية تامة فأحسن انتقاء احاديثه من مرويات اهل العدالة والضبط من رواة الحديث النبوي الشريف الذين هم اهل الصنعة المسلم لهم بالإمامة من اهل عصرهم ثم جاء شرحه لها مشتملا على فوائد شتى من حل مشكل وتفسير غريب وبيان حكم وما الى ذلك مما يمت بسبب الى فقه الحديث .
سبب تأليفه :
  وقد حمله على تأليفه ما شاهده في عصره من جمود كثير ما ابناء زمنه على كتب بعض الفقهاء وإعراضهم عن الكتاب والسنة وإغفالهم البحث عن معانيهما ولطائف علومهما فرأى من حق الدين عليه وواجب النصح للمسلمين ان يؤلف هذا الكتاب الرائع الذي يجمع بين الراوية والدراية لتنصرف همهم على اختلاف مشاربهم الى الاقتداء بأئمة السلف الذين ألهموا الفهم الصحيح للاسلام عن طريق التفقه بالقرآن والسنة وما يرشدان اليه من اصول وقواعد .
منهجه رحمه الله :
 وقد رتب  كتابه على الموضوعات على طريقة اصحاب المصنفات من المحدثين فجمع الاحاديث المتعلقة بكل موضوع في مكان واحد واطلق لفظه في كتاب على العنوان العام الجامع لاحاديث متعددة لابواب كثيرة من جنس واحد كالإيمان والصلاة والبيوع واطلق  لفظة ( باب ) على الأحاديث التي تدل على مسألة خاصة بعينها وقد توخى الدقة في ذلك اكثر من كل من تقدمه ممن الف في موضوعه ويظهر ذلك جليا وكثيرا ما يقتبس من الإمام البخاري عناوين الكتاب بلفظها وبصفتها الواردة في الجامع الصحيح .ودرج ان يفتتح كل كتاب واحيانا بعض الابواب بآيات تناسب موضوعه مذيلة بما أثر عن الصحابة والتابعين من تفسير لها وتوضيح لمعانيها ثم يسوق الاحاديث المتعلقة بالباب الذي ترجم له من دواوين السنة المعتمدة التي تلقاها بالسند المتصل الى مؤلفيها وقد التزم غالبا ان يذكر السند الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يذكر مخرجه اذا كان في الصحيحين او في احدهما فيقول : متفق عليه او اخرجه البخاري او مسلم ومراده بذلك انهما اخرجا اصله وبعض لفظه او معناه لا كله نصا وفي ذلك تساهل غير ضار عند اهل العلم بهذا الفن واحيانا يذكر الحديث بسنده من احد الصحيحين ثم يعقبه بقوله ( هذا حديث صحيح او متفق على صحته ) , واذا لم يكن الحديث عند واد منهما فكثيرا ما يتعلق بقول الإمام الترمذي في التصحيح او التضعيف وينقل كلامه في تعليل الخبر وما قيل في رجاله ممن تكلم فيهم وقد يذكر كلامه دونما إشارة اليه .وهو رحمه الله تحرص اشد الحرص على ان يذكر الاحاديث الصحاح ولكن ربما ساق معها احاديث ضعافا دون بيان حالها الا ان يذكرها في الشواهد او المؤكدات او لبيان معنى مجمل في حديث صحيح او اذا لم يكن في الباب ما يغني عنها من الصحاح , ثم يذكر ما يستفاد من احاديث الباب من الفقه وما يتعلق بعلوم الحديث وضبط اسماء الراوة وانسابهم  .., ثم يذكر رحمه الله اجتهادات الصحابة والتابعين واقوال الأئمة المجتهدين في امهات المسائل المتفق عليها والمختلف فيها ويحكي ادلة كل منهم بشيء من التفصيل ان احتاج المقام الى تفصيل واحيانا يجمل القول على انه في هذا الكتاب ينحو منحى المحدثين ومن نهج نهجهم من الفقهاء في التعويل على الحديث الصحيح والأخذ به . ثم انه لم يخل كتابه من تفسير غريب الحديث وايفائه حقه من الشرح والبيان على طريقة اهل اللغة من ذكر الاشتقاق والاستشهاد بالنظائر ونحوها اعتماد على تآليف ابي عبيد القاسم بن سلام وابن قتيبة وابي سليمان الخطابي وغيرهم من ائمة اللغة . 
-      وغرض المؤلف رحمه الله من كتابه هذا هو جمع ما تناثر من الحديث المحتج به في الصحاح والمسانيد والسنن والمعاجم والاجزاء في جليل العلم ودقيقه ليكون مرجعا وافيا وشاملا لكل ما يحتاجه المسلم في امور دينه ودنياه ) ا ه

ترجمة المؤلف رحمه الله :
    هو الإمام الحافظ شيخ الإسلام محي السنة ابو محمد الحسين بن مسعود الفراء البغوي . ولد في بغشور والنسبة اليها بغوي على غير قياس وقيا اسم المدينة ( بغ ) وهي بليدة بين هراة ومرو الروز من بلاد خراسان انجبت كثيرا من المحدثين والفقهاء واهل العلم .
 لم تشر المصادر التي ترجمت له الى السنة التي ولد فيها ولا كم كان عمره عند موته الا ان جميع من ترجم له أرخوا وفاته سنة ( 516 ه ) 
-      وقد انفرد ابن خلكان من بين من ترجم له فأرخ وفاته سنة ( 510 ه ) 
-      وقد نشأ شافعي المذهب بحكم البيئة التي عاش فيها وللعماء الذين التقى بهم واخذ عنهم وكانت له يد مشكورة في المذهب الشافعي فقد الف فيه كتابه ( التهذيب ) نحى منحى اهل الترجيح والاختيار والتصحيح .
-      ما ذكره صاحب ( معجم المؤلفين ) في ترجمته من تصانيفه ( تلخيص التهذيب ) للبغوي في فروع الفقه الشافعي  وسماه ( لباب التهذيب ) فوهم لان البغوي رحمه الله هو الذي لخص تعليقه لشيخه هذا في كتابه الذي سماه ( التهذيب ) اما ( لباب التهذيب ) الذي هو ( تلخيص التهذيب ) فهو من تأليف الحسين بن محمد المروزي الهروي وهذا متأخر عن الأول .
-      كان للإمام البغوي رحمه الله من الصفات والمزايا ما كان له اثر كبير في ألقابه الكثيرة ومنها : الإمام محي السنة و شيخ الإسلام وغير ذلك

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الدكتور السيد الجميلي عفا الله عنه :


في الحديث ( إذا ظننتم فلا تحققوا وإذا حسدتم فلا تبغوا وإذا تطيرتم فامضوا وعلى الله توكلوا وإذا وزنتم فأرجحوا ) 
 وقد  اورده السيوطي في الجامع الصغير و الجامع الكبير من رواية ابن ماجه عن جابر ! 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ليس عند ابن ماجه منه إلا الجملة الأخيرة فقط .
-      وأورده الحافظ في ( تسديد القوس )* بالطرف الأول بقوله رحمه الله ( الحديث . ابن ماجه من رواية محارب عن جابر ) 
-      وهذا يوهم انه عند ابن ماجه بتمامه وليس كذلك كما تقدم 
-      واورده الحافظ ابن عبد البر في ( التمهيد ) ( 6/125) بتمامه دون الشطر الأخير منه لكنه لم يقف على اسناده فقال رحمه الله : (( وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإسناد لا أحفظه في وقتي هذا أنه قال ....)) فذكره 
-      وقد راجعت له ( مسند الفردوس )* بواسطة ( الغرائب الملتقطة )* فلم أجده فيه والنسخة فيها تشويش وخرم . والله أعلم .
-      ومع ذلك اميل الى ثبوت الحديث لشواهده .
-      والجملة الأولى والثانية قد رويتا من حديث ابي هريرة في لفظ : (( في المؤمن ثلاث خصال ...)  رواه جمع منهم ابو الشيخ والبيهقي وغيرهما وهو مخرج في الضعيفة ( 4019)  ومع شاهدين مرسلين له احدهما من رواية عبدالرازق وقد اشار الحافظ في الفتح ( 10/213) بقوله : (( وهذا مرسل او معضل وله شاهد من حديث ابي هريرة اخرجه البيهقي في ( الشعب ) ...) 
-      ومما يشهد للجملة الثالثة : حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( الطيرة شرك وما منا إلا .. ولكن الله يذهبه بالتوكل ))  رواه اصحاب السنن وغيرهم وصححه جمع وهو مخرج في غاية المرام ( 186/303) 
-      وأما الجملة الاخيرة : (( وإذا وزنتم فأرجحوا )) فقد تقدم انه رواه ابن ماجه وهو في سننه ( 2222) واسناده صحيح على شرط البخاري كما قال البوصيري رحمه الله .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقول المعلق * على (( أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )) ( ص:105) ط دار الكتاب العربي : (( والحديث لا يصح )) !
فهذا جهل ظاهر ويبدو من تعليقاته أن الرجل لا يحسن شيئا من هذا العلم ! وإن مما يؤكد ذلك قوله – تعليقا على الحديث (( ... فرفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بطنه عن حجرين )) ( ص:223) : (( لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( نحن قوم لا نأكل حتى نجوع وإذا أكلنا لا نشبع )) ....)) !
ومع كون هذا التعليق لا صلة له بالمعلق عليه – لأن وضع الحجرين لم يكن اختيارا بخلاف ما علقه هذا الجاهل * كما لا يخفى – فإن هذا القول الذي نسبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أصل له !

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : 
  قال الدكتور صالح الونيان في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب ( أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ( ص: 59- 61) :
-      التعريف بالنسخة المطبوعة : 
طبع الكتاب مرتين الأولى بتحقيق أحمد محمد مرسي ومراجعة محمد عبد الرحمن عثمان وقد طبع بالقاهرة مؤسسة الأهرام عام ( 1401 ه ) وفي آخر هذه النسخة ذكر سماعات الكتاب وما بذل فيه من جهد باسم عبد الله بن محمد الصديق الغماري مما يدل على ان له جهد فيه وهذه الطبعة حققت اعتمادا على نسخة واحدة من نسخة الاسكوريال ولكن من هذه الطبعة ما يلي :
1-           عدم تخريج الأحاديث إلا نادرا 
2-           عدم الكلام على رجال الإسناد إلا نادرا
3-           كثرة السقط والتصحيف تبين ذلك اثناء مقابلتها على النسخ الخطية 
4-           النسخة مبتورة في آخرها حيث سقط من آخرها متن آخر حديث فنسبه الى انه مثل متن ما قبله وهو مغاير وسقط بعده أربعة أحاديث من الآخر اضفتها من المخطوطة وكذلك حصل تداخل متن بعض الأبواب حيث جعلت بعض الاحاديث تابعة لغير بابها فمثلا في ذكر القلنسوة : ( ص233) بدأ بالحديث الثاني في هذا الباب وجعل الحديث الأول تابعا للباب الذي قبله وتم تلافي هذا عند الرجوع عند النسخة الخطية .
5-           اهتم بشرح الغريب واهمل ما هو اهم منه اذ في بعض الاحيان يكون الحديث موضوعا ثم يشرح غريبه ولا يبين درجته 
والكتاب يقع في ثلاثمائة وستين صفحة من القطع المتوسط ولم يعمل له فهارس إلا للموضوعات مما يجعل معرفة موضع الحديث منه عسيرا 
ومع هذه الملاحظات فلا انكر استفادتي من الكتاب في قراءة ما استغلق في النسخ الخطية .
ثانيا : 
-      ثم طبع الكتاب طبعة ثانية دراسة وتحقيق الدكتور السيد الجميلي نشرته دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت الطبعة الأولى عام ( 1405ه ) ويقع في مائتين واثنتين واربعين صفحة من القطع المتوسط .
-      وهذه الطبعة والله اعلم ان صاحبها اعتمد على الطبعة الأولى بتحقيق احمد محمد مرسي ولم يرجع الى النسخ الخطية لعدة امور :
1-           انه لم يشر الى المخطوطة في نهايته ولم يذكر السماعات على الكتاب قلت : وقد تصفتحه فوجدته كما قال الدكتور حفظه الله .
2-           انه وقع فيما وقع فيه سلفه من بتر واخطاء مما يدل دلالة واضحة على انه اعتمد عليه اعتمادا كليا 
3-           انه يحيل في بعض الاحاديث على تحقيق احمد محمد مرسي 
4-           زاد على تحقيق احمد محمد مرسي تخريجه لبعض الاحاديث وشرح الغريب وزود الكتاب بفهرس للمراجع 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) :
1-           ويبدو من تعليقاته على كتاب ( أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ان الرجل لا يحسن شيئا من هذا العلم لقوله ( ص 223) : ( لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( نحن قوم لا نأكل حتى نجوع وإذا اكلنا لا نشبع ..) !
وهذا الذي نسبه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أصل له !.
2-           وقوله على حديث ( الترجمة ) ( ص 105 ) : ( والحديث لا يصح ) فهذا جهل ظاهر – عفا الله عنه - .

ثالثا : 
-      طبع الكتاب بتحقيق الدكتور صالح  محمد الونيان حفظه الله حيث يعد من افضل التحقيقات للكتاب وقد طبع الطبعة الأولى 1418 ه / 1998. ولا يخلو كتاب من نقص وخطأ وسقط وتصحيف , وأبى الله أن يجعل العصمة لغير كتابه و المعصوم من عصمه الله .
قال محققه ( ص :47 ) :
 موضوع الكتاب ومنهج مؤلفه رحمه الله :
  جمع أحاديث الأخلاق والآداب من أقواله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأفعاله 
اشتهر كتاب  اخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لدى المشتلين بالعلم بأنه من تأليف أبي الشيخ فأغلب من ترجم له ذكره ضمن مؤلفاته مما تبين معه صحة نسبته إليه وممن ذكره من العلماء السمعاني حيث قال في ترجمة ابي القاسم البرجي قال : وسمع الجزء الأول من اخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لأبي الشيخ يرويه عن سبطه أبي الفتح ) ( التحبير في المعجم الكبير ) للسمعاني ( 2/14)  
وذكره الكتاني في الرسالة المستطرفة فقال : كتاب اخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي الشيخ بن حيان ) ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) ( ص:39) 
وكذا ذكره حاجي خليفة ونسبه لابن حبان البستس وهذا خطأ ناتج عن خطأ في اسم جده حيان بالياء فتصحفت الى حبان فخلط بينهما . ومما يؤيد ذلك انه لا يوجد في مؤلفات ابن حبان البستي كتاب بهذا الاسم .
قال محققه ( ص:48) :
منهج المؤلف فيه :
قسم ابو الشيخ كتابه الى ابواب بلغ عددها اربعة وثمانين ومائتي باب واودع تحت كل باب عددا من الأحاديث التي تشهد له واثناء سياق اسانيد الاحاديث استعمل الرموز في بعض الالفاظ التي يكثر تداولها عند كتابته للحديث مثل : ثنا : اختصار ل ( حدثنا ) 
أنا : اختصار ل : ( اخبرنا ) 
ح : وهي حاء مهملة مفردة يكتبونها اذا كان للحديث اسنادان : او اكثر إشارة الى الانتقال والتحويل من سند لآخر 
صح : وهذه العلامة وردت في بعض هوامش الكتاب إشارة الى التصحيح 
قال ابن الصلاح : التصحيح هو كتابه : صح : على الكلام او عنده ولا يفعل ذلك إلا فيما صح رواية ومعنى غير انه عرضه للشك والخلاف فيكتب عليه صح وليعرف انه لم يغفل عنه وانه قد ضبط وصح على ذلك الوجه ) ( علوم الحديث ) ( ص:95) 
وقال محققه : ( ص :52) :
-      وخلاصة القول ان كتاب اخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وآدابه هو أشمل الكتب المؤلفة في بابه وإن كانت درجات أغلب الاحاديث فيه ضعيفة ومنها ما هو شديد الضعف فهي وان كانت كذلك فهي وان كانت كذلك إلا انها بإسناد أبي الشيخ فقط وقد صح اكثرها من طرق اخرى فأغلب متونها صحيح او حسن . والله اعلم 
-      واما درجات الاحاديث فيه عموما فهي ضعيفة وقد هالني ما رأيت فيه من الضعف وفي رجال الاسناد من الضعفاء والمتروكين إلا اني بعد قراءة .. ترجمة ابي الشيخ علمت ان اغلب كتبه كذلك واستانست بقول الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة ابي الشيخ حيث قال : قد كان ابو الشيخ من العلماء العاملين صاحب سنة واتباع لولا ما يملأ تصانيفه بالواهيات ) ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 16/279) 
وقد اجاب الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله عن ذلك في ( لسان الميزان ) ( 3/75) عندما وجه اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل التيمي الى الطبراني نقدا شديدا لجمعه الاحاديث بالافراد مع ما فيها من النكارة الشديدة والموضوعات فقال : هذا امر لايختص به الطبراني فلا معنى لافراده اليوم بل اكثر المحدثين في الاعصار الماضية من سنة مائتين وهلم جرا اذا ساقوا الحديث بإسناده اعتقدوا انهم برئوا من عهدته ) ا ه
وذلك لانهم كانوا على اطلاع تام على علل الاحاديث الواضحة منها والخفية فلا يخفى عليهم ما يصلح للاحتجاج وما لا يصلح كما كانوا عارفين بالرجال والاسانيد وهذا الذي جعلهم يكتفون بسوق الاسانيد عند رواية الاحاديث دون ايضاح منهم لدرجتها او ما فيها من الضعف فالمؤلف واحد من هؤلاء .

المآخذ على الكتاب : 
قال محققه ( ص: 53- 54) :
1-           إيراده في الكتاب الواهيات بل و الموضوعات احيانا والإكثار من الراوية عن الضعفاء – وقد تقدم الاعتذار عن هذه الملاحظة -
2-           عدم الكلام على رجال الاسناد بما يعرف حالهم مع انه من كبار المحدثين الذين لهم خبرة بهذا الشأن 
3-           عدم الكلام على متون بعض الاحاديث التي تحتاج الى بيان والتوفيق بين الروايات التي ظاهرها التعارض وكذلك عدم شرح الغريب 
4-           عدم الدقة في تبويب الكتاب حيث ان بعض الابواب تتداخل .

ومن المآخذ على تحقيقات الدكتور السيد الجميلي – عفا الله عنه - :
-      تحقيقه لكتاب ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ( تلبيس إبليس ) وعليه انتقادات علمية 
قال الدكتور احمد عثمان المزيد محقق ( تلبيس ابليس ) ( ص 176)  بإشراف الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك حفظه الله ط دار الوطن للنشر  فقال :
وأما الطبعة التي حققها الدكتور السيد الجميلي فقد ذكر انه اعتمد على نسختين خطيتين للكتاب الاولى برقم ( 3251/ تصوف ) من دار الكتب المصرية والثانية برقم ( 406/ مباحث اسلامية طلعت )
وفي الواقع وبعد المقارنة تبين لي انه لم يرجع الى هاتين النسختين بل لعله لم يقف عليهما أصلا وذلك ان هاتين النسختين المشار اليهما محذوفتا الأسانيد في حين ان طبعته جاءت متضمنة للاسانيد ! 
والخلاصة هي ان طبعته نسخة عن الطبعة المنيرية .
-      قال  الفاضل  محمد عزيز شمس محقق كتاب ( روضة المحبين  ونزهة المشتاقين ) لابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله باشراف الشيخ المحدث بكر بن عبد الله ابو زيد رحمه الله  :
طبعات الكتاب ( ص:31) :
اصدر الاستاذ احمد عبيد اول طبعة له في المطبعة العربية 1349 ه بالاعتماد على ثلاث نسخ وهي طبعة علمية دقيقة ومحققة تحقيقا جيدا اعتنى فيها المحقق بتمييز الزيادات بين النسخ باستخدام الاقواس واثبت الصواب او الراجح في المتن وقام بعزو الآيات والاحاديث الى مصادرها وضبطها بالشكل الكامل ثم صدرت طبعات عديدة للكتاب بالاعتماد على هذه الطبعة دون الرجوع الى نسخة اخرى وقد راجع بعض المحققين نسخة تشتربيتى فظنوها نسخة جديدة زيادة على النسخ الثلاث التي اعتمد عليها الاستاذ احمد عبيد ولم يعرفوا انها هي نسخة دمشق التي كان يملكها الاستاذ واستخدمها في طبعته وادهى من ذلك وامر ان بعضهم يظنها مخطوطة مصرية والواقع ان ما في دار الكتب المصرية ليست نسخة من الكتاب وانما هي مصورة عن نسخة تشتربيتى فانظر كيف توهم هؤلاء انهم يعتمدون على نسخة جديدة ... وقال محققه : وخلاصة القول  ان جميع ما صدر من طبعات للكتاب بعد طبعة احمد عبيد لم يعتمد اصحابها فيها على نسخة جديدة ولم يعملوا شيئا بالمقابلة على النسخة التي فرحوا بوجودها فكل هذه الامور مفروغ منها ولا طائل تحتها ) ا ه 


-      تحقيقه لكتاب ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله ( حادي الأرواح الى بلاد الأفراح ) طبعة دار الكتاب العربي بيروت ( ط ) الثانية 1406ه /1986 م في ( 461) صفحة  . وما عليه من انتقادات علمية . ومآخذ عقدية – عفا الله عنه – يميل الى التعصب المذهبي .
-      ومما يدل على قلة بضاعته المزجاة وإنه مجرد ناقل وانه حاطب ليل جمع الغث والسمين – عفا الله عنه - :
وقد ذكر في كتابه ( مناظرات ابن تيمية مع فقهاء عصره ) للدكتور السيد الجميلي  دار الكتاب العربي الطبعة الاولى 1405 ه /1985م 
فقال عفا الله عنه ( ص : 11) :
هذه المناظرة التاريخية جليلة القدر عظيمة القيمة بين الامام احمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية كبير اعلام السلف المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة والاجماع وبين الشيخ احمد بن عطاء الله السكندري وهو بدوره من كبار علماء ورجال التصوف الذين طبقت شهرتهم الآفاق وقد مارس التصوف عن وعي وعلم وبصيرة 
وهذه المناظرة ذات قيمة تاريخية وذات اهمية علمية وفقهية لانها بين علمين كبيرين وهي تتناول مواضيع تمس عقيدة الاسلام وهي تناقش قضية التصوف وما تصل بها من فروع ومسائل مثل التوسل وموقف كل من الشيخين من الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي ) ا ه 
وقال ( .. وقد تحدث عن هذه المناظرة وامثالها من مناظرات ومجالس ابن تيمية كثير من الائمة والمؤرخين مثل ابن كثير والعديد من العلماء الذين ارخوا لكبار الائمة , وقد نقلها من المحدثين الاستاذ عبد الرحمن الشرقاوي ونقلتها منه ايضا مجلة المسلم الصادرة عن العشيرة المحمدية بالقاهرة ( العدد 4 , 5) الصادر في 1982 م الموافق 1402 ه .
وقد حدثت هذه المناظرة التاريخية في عصر الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ...



-      وهذه المناظرة التي ظهر فيها شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله قليل البضاعة العلمية وكأنه لم يستطع الرد على ابن عطا الله السكندري ووافقه على كثير من كلامه واوهامه ومدحه لروؤس الضلال والبدع ومن خلال مناظرته يوافقه على جل كلامه مما يدل على موافقته الصريحة ومتابعته له مما يدل على بطلان هذه المناظرة .
-      وهذه المناظرة تطرح بكثرة عند اهل البدع والطوائف المبتدعة وينسبونها كذبا وبهتانا الى الحافظ ابن كثير وابن الاثير كمصادر تاريخية – كما ذكر الدكتور السيد الجميلي – مع ان ابن الاثير رحمه الله قد مات قبل ان يولد شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية باكثر من ثلاثين سنة وبين وفاته وبين زمن المناظرة المزعومة نحو قرن من الزمان . واما ما نقل عن ابن كثير رحمه الله عن هذه المناظرة المزعومة لا تصح بالرغم من ذكر  الكاتب عبد الرحمن  الشرقاوي الذي نقل عنه الدكتور السيد الجميلي بعض الزيادات التي نسبها للحافظ ابن كثير لا يدرى من اين اتى بها دون عزو لاي مصدر من كتبه ودون احالة لاي مصدر من المصادر التاريخية .
-      ومما يدل على بطلانها وانها مكذوبة على شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن الفقيه حفظه الله وغفر الله له :
1-           هذه المناظرة لم يذكرها ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية ولا في أي من مؤلفاته 
2-           هذه المناظرة مكذوبة لان ابن الاثير توفي سنة 630 هجرية بينما شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله ولد سنة 661 هجرية !
3-           هذه المناظرة كذبة صلعاء بلقاء بلحاء تضحك العقلاء فغن ابن عطاء الله السكندري مات في جمادى الاخرة من عام 709 هجرية كما ذكر ابن تغردى بردي في النجوم الزاهرة وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رجع الى القاهرة من الاسكندرية الا في شوال من نفس العام باجماع المؤرخين وقد نقل من هذا التاريخ منهم ابن كثير بسند الثقات العدول 
4-           هذه المناظرة المزعومة بين شيخ الاسلام وابن عطاء الله السكندري منقولة من كتاب ( ابن تيمية المعذب ) لعبد الرحمن الشرقاوي الشيوعي اليساري فعبد الرحمن الشرقاوي هذا الف هذه القصة ولم ينقلها اذ لا وجود لها في أي كتاب من كتب التراجم والسير 
5-           ورد في مجموع الفتاوى ( 18/377) لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ( مما يرونه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : ( انا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها ..) فاجاب رحمه الله : هذا حديث ضعيف بل موضوع عند اهل المعرفة بالحديث 
6-           جل هذه النقاط التي اختلف فيها ابن تيمة ( كما تزعم القصة ) مع ابن عطاء الله السكندري عنده عليها ردود اخرى مختلفة واقوى مثبوته في كتبه رحمه اله 
7-           كتابات ابن عربي مليئة بالكفر البواح الذي لا تأويل صحيح له وابن تيمية ما تراجع يوما عن رأيه هذا 
 قلت : الى غير ذلك من الكذب الصريح في هذه المناظرة المزعومة التي ذكرها الدكتور السيد الجميلي عفا الله عنه مما يدل على نقله الغث والسمين .
والله اعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :
-       وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي ورد من طريق أبي هريرة وثوبان ومرسل سعيد بن المسيب .
أما حديث أبي هريرة فيرويه مسلم بن خالد الزنجي عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عنه ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إني رأيت في منامي كأن بني الحكم بن أبي العاص ينزون على منبري كما تنزو القردة )
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/480) وقال : 
(( صحيح على شرط الشيخين )) !!
وقال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
(( صحيح على شرط مسلم )) !!
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وكلاهما مخطئ فإن الزنجي ليس من رجال البخاري ولا مسلم ! ثم هو ضعيف لسوء حفظه .
 قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) : (( فقيه صدوق كثير الأوهام )) 
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في (( المغني )) * :
(( صدوق يهم وثقه ابن معين وغيره وضعفه النسائي وجماعة وقال البخاري وأبو زرعة منكر الحديث * )) .

قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :
قال الدكتور نور الدين عتر  غفر الله له في مقدمة تحقيقه  لكتاب الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله ( المغني في الضعفاء )  : فإن كتاب ( المغني في الضعفاء ) للإمام شمس الدين محمد الذهبي رحمه الله كتاب عظيم مختصر في مبناه لكنه جليل في معناه انه يتضمن علما اختص الله تعالى به هذه الأمة وهو علم معرفة الراوة وقد اختص بجانب خطير من هذا العلم هو معرفة الضعفاء والمتكلم فيهم من رواة الحديث ويمتاز هذا الكتاب بأنه جمع ما في أمهات كتب الضعفاء قبله وزاد عليها زيادات هامة وأفاد فوائد جليلة مع الاختصار الميسر والمقرب للفائدة ..) ا ه 
وقال عفا الله عنه ( ص : 5) :
وقد قصد الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في هذا الجمع ايراد من تكلم فيه ولو كان ثقة حافظا لا وجه للكلام فيه ولا مورد للطعن عليه وهو المنهج الذي سلكه في كتاب الميزان أيضا . وهو صنيع تبع فيه ابن عدي في كتابه ( الكامل في الضعفاء ) خشية ان ينتقد عليه ان لم يذكر هؤلاء ...!!
مثاله : قال في ترجمة الحافظ الثقة بندار محمد بن بشار رقم ( 5327) : (( قلت : لم اذكر بندارا وأمثاله في كتابي للين فيه عندي ولكن لئلا يتعقب علي فيهم فيقول قائل : فيهم مقال )) 
ويمتاز كتاب المغني هذا بسلوك سبيل الإيجاز في الكلام على الراوة وتحرير اقوال الائمة فيهم مما يقدم لمطالعة زبدة اقوال ائمة الجرح والتعديل في كل راو بأيسر سبيل .وقد أبان الإمام الذهبي رأيه في كثير من هؤلاء الرواة وترك كثيرا  منهم للقارئ كي يجري فيهم على قواعد علم الجرح والتعديل .
طبقات الكتاب والراوة المتكلم فيهم :
تتفازت مراتب الراوة الذين اشتمل عليهم كتاب ( المغني في الضعفاء ) تفاوتا كبيرا أجمله الإمام الذهبي في ديباجة كتابه هذا فقال : وقد احتوى على ذكر الكذابين والوضاعين ثم على ذكر المتروكين الهالكين ثم على الضعفاء من المحثين والناقلين ثم على الكثيري الوهم من الصادقين ثم على الثقات الذين فيهم شيء من اللين او تعنت بذكر بعضهم احد من الحافظين ثم على خلق كثير من المجهولين ...)) 
قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في ختام كتاب  (الضعفاء ) : إعلم ( ألهمك الله التقوى ) أن رجال هذا المصنف على طبقات عدة : 
الطبقة الأولى : قوم ثقات وأئمة من رجال البخاري ومسلم تكلم فيهم بعض الحفاظ بلا برهان فلم أذكر هذا النوع للقدح فيهم بل ليعلم في الجملة أنه قد تكلم فيهم بحق او بباطل او باحتمال .
الطبقة الثانية : قوم من رجال البخاري ومسلم والنسائي يغلب على الظن أن حديثهم حجة وأقل احوالهم ان يكون حديثهم حسناً والحسن حجة لأنهم صادقون لهم أوهام قليلة في جنب ما قد رووا من السنن كابن عجلان وسهيل بن أبي صالح وعمرو بن شعيب ومحمد بن عمرو وأشباههم .
الطبقة الثالثة : قوم من رجال السنن ليسوا بحجة لغلطهم وليسوا بمطروحين لما فيهم من العلم والخير والمعرفة فحديثهم دائر بين الحسن والضعف يصلح للاعتبار والاستشهاد وتحل رواية احاديثهم كمجالد بن سعيد وابن لهيعة وقيس بن الربيع وامثالهم .
الطبقة الرابعة : قوم أجمع على ضعفهم وطرح رواياتهم لسوء ضبطهم وكثرة خبطهم فهؤلاء لا تركن نفس عالم الى ما يباشرونه من الاحاديث وربما تحرج العالم الورع من سماع ما رووه وإسماعه والله المستعان وهم مثل : فرج بن فضالة الحمصي وجابر الجعفي وجعفر بن الزبير والواقدي .
الطبقة الخامسة : قوم متفق على تركهم لكذبهم وروايتهم الموضوعات ومجيئهم بالطامات  كأبي البختري وهب بن وهب القاضي ومحمد بن سعيد المصلوب ومقاتل بن سليمان والكلبي وأشباههم فهؤلاء إذا انفرد الرجل منهمبحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تحل الراوية إلا بشرط أن يهتك راويه ويبين سقوطه وان خبره ليس بصحيح فان حفت بمتنه قرائن دالة على انه موضوع نبه على ذلك وحذر منه .
واما المجهولون من الراوة فان كان الرجل من كبار التابعين او اوساطهم احتمل حديثه وتلقي بحسن الظن اذا سلم من مخالفة الاصول ومن ركاكة الالفاظ وان كان الرجل منهم من صغار التابعين فسائغ رواية خبره ويختلف ذلك باختلاف جلالة الراوي عنه وتحريه وعدم ذلك وان كان المجهول من اتباع التابعين فمن بعدهم فهو اضعف لخبره سيما اذا انفرد به .
وينبغي التثبت في الاحاديث الضعيفة فلا يبالغ الشخص في ردها مطلقا ولا في استعمالها والاخذ مطلقا بخلاف الاحاديث الساقطة والموضوعة فلا يجوز العمل بها اصلا ويتعذر الحد الفارق بين الحديث الضعيف الذي يعمل ويحدث به وبين الحديث الواهي والساقط والموضوع .

(( تنبيه ))  :  
قال الدكتور نور الدين عتر غفر الله له :
        والذي نراه في هذا ان للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله كتابين :
      الأول : كتاب  ( الضعفاء ) جمع فيه كثيرا من الراوة واختصر الكلام عليهم ثم جمع زيادات جعلها ذيلا للضعفاء استدركها عليه ثم انه ادرج هذه الزيادات وغيرها في صلبه وسماه ( المغني في الضعفاء ) وهو الكتاب الثاني .
وكذا يتبين ان كتاب المغني في الضعفاء غير كتاب الضعفاء ويبدو ان النسخة الحقيقة لهذا الكتاب هي النسخة السفاقسية التي نسخت وقرئت على المؤلف في اواخر عهده بالتأليف والتصنيف .
وقال محققه في ( ص : 21)  في ثنايا حديثه على منهجه على الكتاب :
 اذا كانت عبارة الحكم الذي اورده الامام الذهبي كافية فاننا لا نعلق على الكتاب بشيء كان يذكر عبارة لبعض العلماء مثل قوله : ضعفه الدارقطني مثلا .او ينقل عبارات متقاربة فقط .. ففي هذه الاحوال كلها لا نعلق على الرتجمة بشيء إلا إذا وجدنا العبارة المختارة تخالف ذلك فيما بدا لنا .
قلت : وقد اتضح من خلال تعليقه ذلك  غفر الله له :
( 6206) – د ق / مسلم بن خالد الزنجي , إمام صدوق يهم وثقه ابن معين 
               وغيره . وضعفه النسائي وجماعة . وقال البخاري وابو زرعة : منكر 
               الحديث .
            ولم يعلق عليه شيئا ( 2/295) .

      والله اعلم .
-       وقول الإمام البخاري رحمه الله (( فلان منكر الحديث )) 

قال الشيخ المحدث أبي الحسن مصطفى بن اسماعيل حفظه الله  في كتابه ( شفاء العليل بألفاظ وقواعد الجرح والتعديل ) تقديم الشيخ العلامة مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله ( 1/306 ) :
جاء في ميزان الاعتدال في ترجمة ابان بن جبلة الكوفي قال البخاري : ( منكر الحديث ) قال الذهبي : ونقل ابن القطان ان البخاري قال : كل من قلت فيه  ( منكر الحديث ) فلا تحل الراوية عنه ) ( 1/6) وكذا قاله في ترجمة سليمان بن داود اليمامي ( 2/ 202) ( الميزان ) وقد قال البخاري في عبد العزيز بن عمران ابي ثابت المديني : (( منكر الحديث لا يكتب حديثه ) ( ص151) .
وقال : وهل اطلاق ابن القطان صحيح ام يحمل على الغالب ؟
جاء في ( تهذيب التهذيب ) ترجمة جعفر بن الحارث الواسطي ابي الاشهب .... قال العقيلي : ( منكر الحديث في حفظه شيء يكتب حديثه قال : قاله البخاري ) ( 2/89) 
وقال ابي الحسن المآربي :
-      فهذا الذي في ضعفاء العقيلي ليس صريحا في ان البخاري يطلق ( منكر الحديث  ) احيانا على من يكتب حديثه ولا يترك لانه يحتمل ان له في جعفر قولين : احدهما شديد الجرح والآخر خفيف الجرح واما نقل الحافظ لكلام العقيلي فانه يوهم انه قد يطلق ذلك على الجرح الخفيف . والله المستعان .
-      ( تنبيه ) :
-      هناك بعض الأئمة ذكروا عنهم انهم يطلقوا لفظ النكارة على مجرد التفرد فمن هؤلاء :
1-           الإمام يحيى بن سعيد القطان  رحمه الله كما جاء في ( تهذيب التهذيب ) في ترجمة قيس بن ابي حازم قال القطان : ( قيس بن أبي حازم منكر الحديث ) ثم ذكر له يحيى احاديث مناكير منها ( كلاب الحوأب ) قال الحافظ ابن حجر : ومراد القطان بالمنكر الفرد المطلق ) وقال الذهبي : ( واجمعوا على الاحتجاج به ومن تكلم فيه فقد آذى نفسه ) كذا قال ( 8/388-389) 
2-           الإمام احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله وقد سبق بيان دليل ذلك 
3-           البرديجي  كما جاء في ( الفية العراقي ) انه قال :
والمنكر الفرد كذا البرديجى       أطلق ...............
وجاء في ( مقدمة الفتح ) ترجمة يونس بن القاسم الحنفي ابي عمر اليمامي : وثقه ابن معين والدارقطني وقال البرديجي : (( منكر الحديث )) قال الحافظ : ( قلت : اوردت هذا لئلا يستدرك والا فمذهب البرديجي ان المنكر هو الفرد سواء تفرد به ثقة او غير ثقة فلا يكون قوله ( منكر الحديث ) جرحا بينا كيف وقد وثقه يحيى بن معين ...) ا ه ( ص 455) 
4-           النسائي رحمه الله كما ذكر الصنعاني في ( توضيح الأفكار ) ونقل شرطا للحافظ ابن حجر في ذلك يحتاج الى تأمل .
5-           6- ابو داود ودحيم وينظر في محله وان كان نور الدين ذكر في كتابه ( منهج النقد ) دحيما . والله اعلم 

وقال حفظه الله ( ص 311) :
واعلم ان هؤلاء وان كانوا  يطلقون النكارة على التفرد فليس كل قولهم بالنكارة يحمل على هذا خلافا للكنوي وغيره فإن المتقدمين يطلقون النكارة على الجرح الشديد والخفيف ..) ا ه 

اقوال العلماء فيه :
-      مسلم بن خالد الزنجي رحمه الله 
-      قال فيه ابو احمد بن عدي رحمه الله : حسن الحديث وارجو انه لا بأس به
-      قال فيه ابو جعفر  رحمه الله : ضعيف
-      قال فيه ابو حاتم الرازي رحمه الله : ليس بذاك القوي منكر الحديث يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به تعرف وتنكر .
-      قال فيه ابو داود رحمه الله : ضعيف
-      قال فيه احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : قال عبد الله بن احمد بن حنبل قال ابي : مسلم بن خالد الزنجي كذا وكذا وكذا 
-      قال فيه ابن ابي حاتم رحمه الله : الزنجي امام في الفقه والعلم 
-      قال فيه ابن حبان رحمه الله : ذكره في كتابه الثقات وقال : كان من فقهاء اهل الحجاز ومنه تعلم الشافعي الفقه واياه كان يجالس قبل ان يلقى مالك بن انس وكان مسلم بن خالد يخطئ احيانا 
-      قال فيه ابن حجر في التقريب : صدوق كثير الاوهام 
-      قال الذهبي في الكاشف : وثق وضعفه ابو داود لكثرة غلطه 
-      قال فيه علي ابن المديني رحمه الله : ليس بشيء
-      قال فيه محمد بن سعد رحمه الله : كان كثير الغلط في حديثه وكان في بدنه نعم الرجل ولكنه كان يغلط وداود العطار اروج في الحديث منه 
-      قال فيه البخاري رحمه الله : منكر الحديث
-      قال فيه يحيى بن معين رحمه الله :  
قال احمد بن سعيد بن ابي مريم عن يحيى بن معين : ليس به بأس 
قال عباس الدوري وابو بكر بن ابي خيثمة عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
قال محمد بن عثمان بن ابي شيبة عن يحيى بن معين : ضعيف .

الخلاصة :
 حديثه [ حسن إن شاء الله ] يصلح في الشواهد والمتابعات ولا يحتج بتفرده .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

 في الحديث الذي ورد من طريق أبي هريرة وثوبان ومرسل سعيد بن المسيب .
أما حديث أبي هريرة فيرويه مسلم بن خالد الزنجي عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عنه ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إني رأيت في منامي كأن بني الحكم بن أبي العاص ينزون على منبري كما تنزو القردة )
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/480) وقال : 
(( صحيح على شرط الشيخين )) !!
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
( صحيح على شرط مسلم ) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وغلا ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في ( العلل المتناهية ) ( 2/212-213) فأعله أيضا ب ( العلاء ابن عبد الرحمن )* فقال :
-      (( قال يحيى : ليس حديثه بحجة مضطرب الحديث لم يزل الناس يتقون حديثه ) !
-      وهذا تنطع  منه فالرجل ثقة احتج به مسلم وفيه كلام يسير لا يضره 

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( المغني ) :
(( صدوق مشهور قال ابن عدي : ما أرى بحديثه بأساً وقال ابو حاتم : صالح الحديث وأنكر من حديثه أشياء )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد توبع الزنجي فقال ابو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 11/348/6461) : حدثنا مصعب بن عبد الله قال : حدثني ابن ابي حازم عن العلاء به .
-      ( إسناد جيد ) 
-      مصعب بن عبد الله الزبيدي – صدوق ومن فوقه ثقات من رجال الصحيح 

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) ( 5/244) :  
 (( رواه ابو يعلى ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير مصعب بن عبد الله بن الزبير وهو ثقة )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وأعله ابن الجوزي رحمه الله بعلة غريبة فقال في راوي ( مسند أبي يعلى ) أبي عمرو محمد بن أحمد الحيري* : (( كان متشيعا )) !!
والجواب عليه من وجوه كالآتي :
1-           أنني لم اجد فيما وقفت عليه من المصادر في ترجمته – من رماه بالتشيع 
2-           هب انه كان فيه شيء منه فهو ليس بجرح قادح اذا كان ثقة وهو كذلك فقد وصفه السمعاني في ( الأنساب ) *  بأنه كان من الثقات الأثبات . وذكر ابن العماد في ( الشذرات ) *( 3/87) : انه كان مقرئا عارفا بالعربية له بصر بالحديث وقدم في العبادة .
3-           ان الحديث عزاه الحافظ ابن حجر في ( المطالب العالية ) * المسندة ( 2/188/2) لابي يعلى ايضا وقد ذكر في المقدمة انه يروي ( مسنده ) من طريق ابي بكر المقرئ عن ابي يعلى .
وابن القمرئ : ثقة حافظ مأمون فهو متابع قوي لأبي عمرو الحيري .

وبذلك يسقط إعلال ابن الجوزي الحديث به .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      كتاب  الحافظ الإمام أبي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي ابن الجوزي التميمي القرشي رحمه الله وغفر الله له ( ت 597 ه )( العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية )    طبع بتحقيق  الشيخ خليل الميس غفر الله له  الطبعة الاولى 1403/1983 م .

-      اعتمد الشيخ خليل الميس على تحقيقه ( للعلل المتناهية ) على النسخة المطبوعة في الهند والتي حققها الشيخ  المحقق إرشاد الحق الأثري غفر الله له وهو عفا الله عنه ليس له باع طويل في هذا الفن – ليس من اهله - .

عيوبه في التأليف رحمه الله :
قال المحقق إرشاد الحق الأثري غفر الله له في المقدمة ( ص: 17) :
-      ( ....كان ابن الجوزي رحمه الله مكثرا في التصنيف غير مجود فيها كان يصنف الكتاب ولا يعتبره ويشتغل بغيره وربما صنف في وقت واحد عدة كتب قال ابن رجب (( وكان رحمه الله تعالى اذا رأى تصنيفا واعجبه صنف مثله في الحال وان لم يكن قد تقدم له في ذلك الفن عمل فربما صنف لاجل ذلك الشيء ونقيضه بحسب ما يتفق له من الوقوف على تصانيف من تقدمه ))
-      ولذلك وقع في تصانيفه الاغلاط ما اخذ عليه ويعلم من تصانيفه انه لم يتقن فيها فإنه رحمه الله صنف كتابا حافلا في الاحاديث الموضوعة ليحترز منها الفقهاء والوعاظ ومع ذلك اورد في كتبه الوعظية احاديث موضوعة واخبار واهية منكرة دون ان يشير اليها او ينبه عليها كما تجد في كتابه ( ذم الهوى ) و ( قرة العيون ) و ( روؤس القوارير ) بل في كتابه   ( الوفاء باحوال المصطفى ) اشار الى بعض الاحاديث السيوطي في كتابه ( اللالئ )
-      قال السخاوي في شرح الفية العراقي ( ص:107) : وقد أكثر ابن الجوزي في تصانيفه الوعظية وما اشبهها من ايراد الموضوع وشبهه .
-      وقال ابن الأثير في ( الكامل ) في حوادث سنة ( 520 ه ) :
وقد ذمه ابن الجوزي رحمه الله بأشياء كثيرة منها روايته في وعظه احاديث غير صحيحة والعجب انه يقدح فيه بهذا وتصانيفه ومواعظه محشوة مملوءة  منها 
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( ميزان الاعتدال ) في ترجمة ابان بن يزيد العطار فقد أورده ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في الضعفاء ولم يذكر فيه قول من وثقه وهذا من عيوب كتابه يسرد الجرح ويسكت عن التوثيق .
-      وكذا نقده ابن الصلاح في مقدمته ( ص:89-90 ) 
-      وبالجملة ان ابن الجوزي رحمه الله متشدد متساهل في باب الجرح والنقد لكنه كان حر الفكر مجتهد يكتب ما يراه حقا وصوابا ويعلن ذلك من غير موارية ولا يخاف في الله لومة لائم .

منهج ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 
 كان ابن الجوزي يخالف اهل التأويل كان ابن الجوزي سلفيا فإنه كان يتبع الدليل من الكتاب والسنة كان مذهبه في الآيات واحاديث الصفات ( أن آمروها كما جاءت ) ولا نزيد عليها حرفا وهذا هو طريق السلف , وكان رحمه الله يشعر ان التقعر في علم الكلام مذموم وأضر الاشياء على العوام كلام المتأولين ...) ا ه 
كتاب ابن الجوزي ( العلل المتناهية ) :
وكتاب ابن الجوزي رحمه الله جامع للعلل فإنه رحمه الله جمع الاحاديث على الكتب والابواب واهتم بجمع طرق كل باب وتكلم على كل طريق مسترشدا في ذلك بأقاويل جهابذة هذا الفن فأتى كتابه جامعا بأقوال من تقدمه ومع ذلك ذكر المؤلف اراءه في بعض المواضع وبذلك صار الكتاب مفيدا في هذا الفن .
موارد الكتاب ومصادره :
قال ابن العراق رحمه الله في كتابه ( تنزيه الشريعة ) :
موارد ابن الجوزي التي يسند الاحاديث من طريقها غالبا الكامل لابن عدي والضعفاء لابن حبان وللعقيلي وللازدي وتفسير ابن مردويه ومعاجم الطبراني والافراد للدارقطني وتصانيف الخطيب وتصانيف ابن شاهين والحلية لابي نعيم وتاريخ اصبهان وغيرها من مصنفات ابي نعيم وتاريخ نيسابور وغيره من مصنفات الحاكم والاباطيل للجوزقاني او الجوزقي وهذه هي امهات المصادر التي انتقى منها المؤلف رحمه الله مادة كتابه ) ا ه 
-      ثم العجب ايراد ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه ( العلل المتناهية ) كثيرا من اورده في الموضوعات كما اورد في الموضوعات كثيرا من الاحاديث الواهية بل قد اكثر في تصانيفه الوعظية وما اشبهها من ايراد الموضوع وشبهه دون تحرج او مبالاة ) ا ه
قال محققه عفا الله عنه وغفر له :
   وقد خالفنا المؤلف في بعض المواضع في الجرح على الرجال وأشرنا الى اوهامه للكشف عن الامر الواقع واظهرنا رأينا بالصراحة فيه بعد تصفح كتب هذا الفن 

فمثلا :
 قال محققه  - إرشاد الحق الأثري - غفر الله له ( 2/213) : 
قال معلقا على كلام الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله على إعلاله الحديث ب ( العلاء ابن عبد الرحمن  و أبي عمرو محمد بن احمد الحيري ) 
[ قلت : الحيري : ثقة  ولم يكن غاليا في التشيع كما في الميزان وأما العلاء فهو صدوق ربما وهم كما في التقريب  ]
والله اعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      وقد سكت الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تلخيصه لكتاب العلل المتناهية ) ( ص : 244)  على رواية ابي يعلى في ( مسنده ) .بالرغم من ان ابن الجوزي رحمه الله اعلها فقال في راوي ( مسند أبي يعلى ) ( ابي عمرو محمد بن احمد الحيري : (( كان متشيعا ً)) .
والله اعلم .

-      ولقد قام احد الباحثين – قاسم محمد غنام – بتتبع مرويات العلاء بن عبد الرحمن في صحيح مسلم مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية ( المجلد الثالث عشر ) – العدد الأول ( ص 1-44) يناير 2005 م 

مقدمة المؤلف :
  ان الصحيح للامام مسلم رحمه الله مكانة معروفة عن اهل الحديث ومع ذلك فقد تعرضت احاديثه للنقد من العلماء ومن هذه الاحاديث ما يرويه العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة وقد تكلم في هذه الراوية من حيث ان العلاء متكلم فيه فجمعت اقوال العلماء فيه ودرستها وذكرت خلاصتها ثم جمعت مروياته عن ابيه وبينت منهج مسلم في اخراج احاديث هذه النسخة ثم نظرت في الاحاديث التي لا متابع لها ولا شاهد في نفس الصحيح للوقوف على حقيقة هذه الراوية في هذا الصحيح .
مشكلة البحث :
على الرغم من ان الامة قد تلقت صحيحي البخاري ومسلم بالقبول فإن بعض احاديثهما لم تسلم من انتقادات بعض نقاد الحديث وهي في غالبها غير مسلمة وما وجه لصحيح مسلم من النقد اكثر مما وجه لصحيح البخاري ومن هذه الانتقادات التي وجهت لصحيح مسلم ان الامام مسلم روى احاديث كثيرة في صحيحه للعلاء بن عبد الرحمن منها ما هو في الأصول ومنها ما هو في الشواهد والمتابعات والعلاء متكلم فيه واختلف اقوال العلماء فيه فمنهم من وثقه ومنهم من ضعفه ومنهم من كان كلامه فيه يحتمل الوجهين .
يقول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في بيان ترجيح صحيح البخاري على صحيح مسلم ان كتاب البخاري اتقن رجالا وبيان ذلك من اوجه : ... ان الذين انفرد بهم البخاري ممن تكلم فيه لم يكثر تخريج احاديثهم وليس لواحد منهم نسخة كبيرة اخرجها كلها او اكثرها إلا ترجمة عكرمة عن ابن عباس بخلاف مسلم فإنه أخرج اكثر تلك النسخ كأبي الزبير المكي عن جابر وسهيل عن أبيه والعلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه وحماد بن سلمة عن ثابت وغير ذلك .
-      روى له البخاري في كتاب (( القراءة خلف الإمام )) 
-      روى له في كتاب (( رفع اليدين في الصلاة )) 
-      وروى له بقية الستة .

اقوال اهل الجرح والتعديل في العلاء :
-      قال ابن سعد : قال محمد بن عمر صحيفة العلاء بالمدينة مشهورة وكان ثقة كثير الحديث .
-      الإمام احمد : قال عبدالله بن احمد بن حنبل عن ابيه : ثقة لم اسمع احدا ذكره بسوء وقال ايضا : وسألت أبي عن العلاء وسهيل فقال : العلاء فوق سهيل .
-      وقال حرب بن اسماعيل عن احمد بن حنبل : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عندي فوق سهيل وفوق محمد بن عمرو .
-      ابن معين : وحدث عن ابن معين روايات في العلاء :
1-           روى ابن طهمان عنه قوله : صالح الحديث 
2-           وقال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي : سألت يحيى بن معين عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن ابيه كيف حديثهما ؟ فقال : ليس به بأس قلت : هو أحب إليك او سعيد المقبري ؟ فقال : سعيد أوثق والعلاء ضعيف .
3-           وقال عبدالله بن احمد : سمعت يحيى بن معين وسئل عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن فقال : مضطرب الحديث ليس بحجة .
4-           وقال عبد الله : سمعته مرة أخرى يقول : هؤلاء الربعة ليس حديثهم بحجة : سهيل بن أبي صالح والعلاء بن عبد الرحمن وعاصم بن عبيد الله وابن عقيل ( أي عبد الله بن محمد ) 
5-           وقال عباس الدوري عنه : ليس حديثه بحجة وهو سهيل قريب من السواء .
6-           وقال ابو بكر بن ابي خيثمة : سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ليس بذاك لم يزل الناس يتقون حديثه 
7-           وقال عبدالله الدورقي : قال يحيى : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ليس بالقوي .
8-           ابو زرعة قال ابن ابي حاتم : سئل ابو زرعة عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن فقال : ليس هو بأقوى ما يكون 
9-           ابو داود : قال سهيل اعلى عندنا من العلاء انكروا على العلاء صيام شعبان – يعني حديث (( اذا انتصف شعبان فلا تصوموا )) 
10-     النسائي : قال : العلاء : ليس به  بأس 
11-     الترمذي : قال العلاء : هو ثقة عند اهل الحديث 
12-     يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي : قال : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب مولى الحرقيين ثقة ه وأبوه.
13-     الخليلي , قال : مدني مختلف فيه لانه يتفرد باحاديث لا يتابع عليها كحديثه عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اذا كان النصف من شعبان فلا صوم حتى رمضان ) وقد اخرج مسلم في الصحيح والمشاهير من حديثه دون هذا والشواذ 
14-     ابن عبد البر : قال : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ثقة روى عنه جماعة من الأئمة ولم يثبت لاحد في غيره وهو حجة فيما نقل . والله اعلم 

الخلاصة :
        بعد سرد اقوال الهل الجرح والتعديل في العلاء بن عبد الرحمن :
1-           اطلق التوثيق عن العلاء غير واحد من اهل الجرح والتعديل وهم : ابن سعد والامام احمد بن حنبل والترمذي ويعقوب الفسوي 
2-           خفف عبارة التوثيق من عبد الرحمن الامام النسائي حيث قال : ليس به بأس مع ان هذه العبارة بالاستقراء كثيرا ما تطلق عند العلماء على التوثيق وقد تطلق على غير التوثيق .
3-           وصف ابو حاتم وابن معين وفي رواية العلاء بأن صالح او ( صالح الحديث ) وهذا المصطلح من العبارات المحتملة التي لا تعطى وصفا دقيقا للراوي واذا قيل صالح الحديث فإنه يكتب حديثه للاعتبار  وقد 

وقد صحح حديث العلاء غير واحد من اهل العلم : منهم الترمذي حيث قال بعد إخراجه : حديث ابي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح لا نعرفه الا من هذا الوجه .

الخلاصة :
  ان العلاء ارتضاه قوم وتكلم فيه آخرون لوجود المناكير في روايته ولذلك يجب ان ينظر في ما يروي فيما اصاب فيه قبلناه وما انكر عليه رددناه ومعنى هذا ان يتجنب ما تفرد به العلاء ولا يقبل حديثه الا في المتابعات والشواهد 
اخرج الامام مسلم للعلاء بن عبد الرحمن في صحيحه عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة اربعة وسبعين حديثا واخرج للعلاء عن غير ابيه ثلاثة احاديث .واخرج الامام مسلم للعلاء بن عبد الرحمن في الاصول تسعة عشر حديثا وحديثها على نوعين منها احاديث لها متابعات وشواهد بلفظها في الصحيح نفسه ومنها احاديث ليس لها متابعات او شواهد في الصحيح نفسه ووجود لها شواهد خارج الصحيح .
ومنها الاحاديث التي خرجها الامام مسلم للعلاء في غير الاصول اربعة واربعين حديثا ولها متابعات او شواهد في الصحيح نفسه ومنها ليس لها متابع او شاهد في الصحيح .
ومنها احاديث ليس لها متابعات او شواهد في الصحيح نفسه .
الخاتمة :
     ان العلاء بن عبد الرحمن قد اختلفت فيه عبارة اهل الجرح والتعديل فوثقه قوم مطلقا وتكلم فيه آخرون وذهبوا الى انه لا يحتج بخبره اذا انفرد وقد نبه الامام الخليلي الى سبب الاختلاف في العلاء بين العلماء بانه يتفرد باحاديث لا يتابع عليها .

قلت : قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في السير (6/187) : (( لا ينزل حديثه عن درجة الحسن لكن يتجنب ما انكر عليه ) .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي عفا الله عنه :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 1/98 ) والبيهقي في السنن ( 1/213-214) من طريق زهير عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن محمد بن علي أنه سمع علي بن أبي طالب يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أعطيت ما لم يعط أحد من الأنبياء فقلنا : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ! ما هو ؟ قال : نصرت بالرعب وأعطيت مفاتيح الأرض وسميت أحمد وجعل التراب لي طهوراً وجعلت أمتي خير الأمم ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن للخلاف المعروف في ابن عقيل .
-      محمد بن علي : هو ابن الحنفية ثقة من رجال الشيخين مشهور 
-      زهير : هو ابن محمد التميمي ابو المنذر الخراساني ولا بأس به في غير رواية الشاميين عنه وهذه منها لأنه عند أحمد من رواية عبد الرحمن عنه – وهو ابن مهدي – وعند البيهقي من رواية يحيى بن أبي بكير والاول لبصري والآخر يمامي .

وقال رحمه الله :
-      ومن طريق هذا : أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في ( المصنف ) ( 11/434/11693) والبيهقي في ( الدلائل ) ايضا ( 5/472) وعزاه المعلق عليه ل ( مسند أحمد ) ( 1/301)   والرقم خطأ .
-      وقد توبع زهير فقال احمد ( 1/158) : ثنا أبو سعيد : ثنا سعيد بن سلمة ابن ابي الحسام : ثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل  عن محمد بن علي الأكبر به .

قال مقيده عفا الله : 
قال  الدكتور عبد الله  بن عبد الرحيم عسيلان في مقدمته لكتابه ( تحقيق المخطوطات بين الواقع والنهج الأمثل ) ( ص : 13-15 ) :
 ( فتراث الأمة المخطوط جزء أصيل من كيانها ووجودها وبإحيائه ونشره محققا تتسامى صعدا في مراقي المجد والحضارة .. وان هذا التراث ينطوي على كنوز ثمينة من العلم والمعرفة في مختلف الفنون والحق ان ثم حركة دائبة في العصر الحاضر لاحياء هذا التراث والكشف عن دفائنه ومع ذلك لم يصل الينا منه سوى القليل وبقي كثير منه حبيسا في خزائن الكتب الخاصة على ان كثيرا مما خرج في عصرنا من هذا التراث على انه محقق يحتاج الى وقفة تقويم وتصحيح واعادة نظر لما يعتور جهود المحققين له من قصور واضح في الالتزام بالنهج الامثل للتحقيق ولا سيما في الآونة الأخيرة حيث اسند الامر الى  غير اهله واعطيت القوس لغير باريها وتجرأ على الخوض في مضمار السباق كل مدع وجاهل بما يتطلبه المقام من قدرة واستعداد وتمرس ودراية . ويتجلى من خلال ذلك الاختلاف الشديد والظاهر في اساليب التحقيق ونهجه ..ومنهم من لا تجد عنده شيئا من مظاهر التحقيق او يسطو على جهود الآخرين  ومع ذلك يتجرأ فيكتب على غلاف الكتاب ( تحقيق فلان ) ادعاء وتبجحا ) ا ه 
ومن ابرز مظاهر واقع التحقيق وما ينطوي عليه من سلبيات موضحة بالامثلة على تحقيق كتب التراث ونشره :  
-      كتاب ( دلائل النبوة ومعرفة أصحاب احوال الشريعة ) لأبي بكر أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي رحمه الله طبع بتحقيق الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي عفا الله عنه الطبعة الأولى طبعة دار الكتب العلمية 1408 ه / 1988 م 
شوه عدد كبير من المخطوطات بالتصحيفات والتحريفات لضعف القدرة والدراية بادراك فن التحقيق وبسبب العجلة والتهاون ..
ولذلك مما حدا بالشيخ حمد الجاسر الى ان يختار لمقاله عنوانا صارخا يوحي بواقع عمل المحقق وهو ( الدكاترة والعبث بالتراث ) وخرج ذلك في مجلة العرب الصفحة ( 321) .
قال الفاضل عبد الله عسيلان في كتابه ( ص:69) : 
درج بعض المحققين المشهورين على الاستعانة ببعض طلابه في التحقيق ولا سيما اذا كان الكتاب كبيرا من الموسوعات ذات الاجزاء المتعددة وتتحول هذه الاستعانة عند البعض الى اعتماد كلي على هؤلاء الطلاب مع قلة خبرتهم ودرايتهم وغالبا ما يقتصر المحقق المشهور على الاشراف والمراجعة ان تيسر له شيء منها ...ولعل الدافع الى مثل هذا السلوك يتمثل في صراع التسابق على نشر المخطوطات عند بعض المحققين لاغراض مادية صرفة او لاستكثار مما يحقق وينشر باسمه لبناء مجد وهمي من الشهرة الزائفة ولو كان ذلك على حساب الاجادة والاتقان وبجهود الآخرين – ومن الامثلة الواضحة صنيع الدكتور – الطبيب – عبد المعطي امين قلعجي عفا الله عنه الذي يسطو على جهود الآخرين فيما يزعم تحقيقه من كتب مع ما يعتريها من التشويه بالأخطاء والتصحيفات والتحريفات .
وقال الدكتور عبد الله عسيلان ( ص :77) :
 ( وقد ظهرت في ساحة التحقيق منذ أمد قريب شرذمة اقحمت نفسها في ميدانه وهم أبعد ما يكونون عنه  وها نحن نرى بعض المهندسين والمحاسبين والاطباء البشريين والبيطريين يقدمون بجسارة على تحقيق كتب في مجال العلوم الشرعية واللغوية والتاريخية وليس لديهم ما يؤهلهم للقيام بمثل هذه المهمة الجليلة من حيث الدراية بأصول التحقيق وبعلوم الكتب التي يتولون تحقيقها وربما كان هدفهم من وراء ذلك الكسب المادي مما ادى الى تشويه ما خرج على ايديهم من كتب ينشرونها على انها محققة وهي بعيدة عن ذلك كل البعد بل تنطوي على المضحكات والمبكيات من ضروب التصحيف والتحريف والجهل المطبق واقرب مثال على ذلك ما خرج لنا من بعض كتب الحديث التي يزعم طبيب اسمه عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي انه تولى تحقيقها وتربو في مجموعها على ستين جزءا – منها دلائل النبوة في سبعة اجزاء  و الاستذكار لابن عبد البر في ثلاثين جزءا  ومعرفة السنن والآثار للبيهقي في خمسة عشر جزءا - وما تراه فيها من تحقيق يتم عن جهل بأصوله واصول العلم الذي تدور في فلكه بل يؤكد محمد عبد الله آل شاكر ان المذكور يستحل جهود الآخرين ويسطو عليها حيث يكلفهم بالعمل على تحقيقها بدعوى المشاركة ثم يطبعها باسمه وحده كما حدثه بذلك احد الاساتذة الازهر ممن وقع في احابيله ويؤكد ذلك تقارب تاريخ صدور بعض هذه الكتب مع كثرة اجزائها مثل كتاب ( الثقات ) لإمام العجلي الذي صدر 1405 ه وهو جزء واحد وفي السنة نفسها صدر كتاب دلائل النبوة ) للامام البيهقي في ثمانية اجزاء وصدر في عام 1412 ه كتاب ( معرف السنن والآثار ) للبيهقي في خمسة عشر جزءا وبعد اقل من عامين أي في عام 1414 ه يصدر كتاب ( الاستذكار ) لابن عبد البر وهو كتاب ضخم يقع في ثلاثين جزءا فهل كان يحقق هذه الكتب في وقت واحد او هناك عددا من الاشخاص يعملون خلف الكواليس – وقد اخبرني الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري بأنه وقف في عمل من تولى إخراج هذه الكتب على طامات وعجائب من التصحيفات والتحريفات والاخطاء في التعليق والتخريج . على ان اخراج مثل هذه الكتب الى النور يعد عملا جليلا لان الساحة العلمية تفتقر اليها وتهفو لها نفوس طلاب العلم بكل شوق ولهفة الا انها تتطلع ايضا الى ان تتولى اخراجها وتخريجها ايد بصيرة امينة مخلصة تعطيها حقها من الجهود التي تظهرها على الوجه الصحيح مبرأة من التصحيف والتحريف ويكون هدفها اكثر ما يكون منصبا على نشر العلم نشرا صحيحا على ضوء قواعد التحقيق واصوله بعيدا عن الانسياق كليا وراء الكسب المادي مما يؤدي تحقيقا لذلك الى مسابقة الزمن في اخراج اكبر قدر من كتب التراث اخراجا مشوها ) ا ه 
قلت :
 وقد شوه وشان العديد من كتب التراث عفا الله عنه – تحقيقه وتخريجه بعضا منها :
1-           دلائل النبوة  للبيهقي 
2-           كتاب  الضعفاء للعقيلي 
3-           جامع المسانيد والسنن للحافظ  ابن كثير 
4-           مسند الفارروق للحافظ ابن كثير 

-      و منها ما ذكره الشيخ مازن السرساوي حفظه الله في تحقيقه لكتاب (( الضعفاء )) للعقيلي  رحمه الله فقال ( ص :31) : وأما قول ابن ناصر الدين في العقيلي – نقله عنه السيوطي رحمه الله في ( طبقات الحفاظ ) ( ص :348) – (( له مصنفات خطيرة منها كتاب الضعفاء الكبير ) فلا ينبغي ان يفهم منه أن اسم الكتاب ( الضعفاء الكبير ) كما فهم ذلك القلعجي في نشرته فأثبت على طرتها اسم ( الضعفاء الكبير ) فإن العقيلي لا يعرف له إلا كتاب واحد في الضعفاء وما رأيت احدا معتبرا ذكر ان له كتابين في الضعفاء فيكون قول ابن ناصر : ( الكبير ) وصفا من ابن ناصر وليس جزءا من اسم الكتاب وهذا الوصف في محله فإن كتاب العقيلي كبير بالنسبة لكثير من كتب الضعفاء سيما تلك التي صنفت قبله ككتاب البخاري والنسائي وغيرهما . وعلى النقيض من ذلك ما ذهب اليه الكوثري في كتابه ( النكت الطريفة في التحدث عن ردود ابن ابي شيبة على ابي حنيفة ) ( ص :194) نقلا من مقدمة عبد الله حافظ – من ان النسخة الظاهرية هي ( الضعفاء الصغير ) وانها منتقاة من ( الضعفاء الكبير ) وهذا اعجب من سابقه ) ا ه 
-      قال الشيخ مازن بن محمد  السرساوي في ثنايا كتابه ( وقفة مع الطبعات السابقة ) ( ص :46) : لقد وقفت على ثلاث تحقيقات لهذا الكتاب تحقيقان متداولان والثالث لا يزال حبيس الادراج فأما المتداولان :
1-           فأولهما تحقيق الطبيب عبد المعطي امين قلعجي 
2-           والثاني تحقيق الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي 
3-           والثالث الذي لم ينشر تحقيق الدكتور عبد الله علي حافظ 
فأما طبعة القلعجي : 
     فأقدم طبعات الكتاب اذ صدرت الطبعة الاولى منه في عام 1984عن دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت في اربعة مجلدات اعتمد محققها في اخراجها على نسخة الظاهرية ونسخة برلين ونسخة تشسنربيني مع ذلك جاء النص مختلا في مواضع كثيرة جدا ولم يستفد من هذه النسخ كما ينبغي وهذا شان هذا الطبيب في كل اعماله التي يخرجها للناس يغلب عليها الاخطاء الفنية والعلمية والمطبعية بحيث يفقد الباحث الثقة من اول وهلة في هذه الاعمال التي يزعم انه حققها والله المستعان . قلت : وقد ذكر الشيخ – حفظه الله – نماذج يسيرة للاخطاء التي تعج بها هذه الطبعة السقيمة المليئة بالاخطاء والاوهام والتحريفات والسقط والتحريف وغير ذلك وقال – حفظه الله - ولو اخرجت ما عندي منها لأربت على مجلد ( ص :46- 51) . والله المستعان .

-      وفي كتاب ( المجموع في ترجمة العلامة المحدث حماد الانصاري رحمه الله  ) لعبد الأول بن حماد الانصاري عفا الله عنه  الجزء الاول  ( ص : 620 ) : 
-      161- وسمعته يقول : سألت عن القلعجي الذي يحقق كتب العلم – لما كنت بمصر – رجلا ثقة فقال لي هذا رجل بيطري ترك البيطرة واشتغل بتحقيق كتب العلم ونشرها للتجارة وجمع المال يجمع الشباب والشابات المتبنطلات لهذا الغرض – عفا الله عنه وغفر له .

-      ومن مقدمة مسند الفاروق لابن كثير طبعة دار الفلاح بتحقيق الفاضل إمام بن علي بن إمام تقديم فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي  فقال :
في مبحث : ( نقد الطبعة السابقة للكتاب ) – طبعة الدكتور قلعجي عفا الله عنه -  :
-      قد يتساءل البعض قائلا ما الداعي لاعادة اخراج هذا الكتب وقد سبق طبعه ؟ فأقول نعم لقد سبق طبع هذا الكتاب منذ عشرين عام تقريبا وبتحقيق الطبيب عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي وقبل الجواب على هذا السؤال انقل للقارئ بعض آراء اهل العلم والمختصين في تحقيقات الدكتور قلعجي جملة ثم أبين وجه الخلل الواقع في النشرة المطبوعة فأقول قال : الشيخ حماد الانصاري كل الكتب التي يطبعها القلعجي لا تصلح لا بد ان يعاد طباعتها وتحقيقها .
وممن قام بنقد اعماله : الدكتور زهير بن ناصر الناصر في كتابه (( القول المفيد في الذب عن جامع المسانيد )) فقد عقد في كتابه هذا فصلا كاملا لبيان الأغلاط الواقعة  في النشرة التي اخرجها الدكتور قلعجي ل ( والسنن المسانيد والسنن ))  وقد اجمل الدكتور هذه الاخطاء في عدة نقاط ثم شرع في التفصيل واليكهما مجملة :
1-           قصور المحقق في تخريجه للاحاديث ووتعليقاته عليها 
2-           ضعف المحقق في خدمة نص الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله 
3-           وجود الحديث في ( مسند أحمد ) مع عدم عزوه اليه 
4-           عدم استيعاب المحقق طرق الحديث الواحد
5-           ايراد المحقق زيادات مخلة لا معنى لها في اسانيد الاحاديث متابعة للمطبوع 
6-           ذكر المحقق ترجمة الراوي الواحد  في موضعين فيفرق بين مجتمع أظان انهما اثنان 
7-           زيادة المحقق راويا واحدا في الاسناد متابعة للمطبوع 
8-           زيادته راويين في اول الاسناد 
9-           جعله الراويين راويا واحدا 
10-     سقوط راو او اكثر من الاسناد مع عدم تنبه المحقق لذلك 
11-     اخلال المحقق بإغفاله ذكر بعض الاحاديث في مرويات التابعي عن الصحابي 
12-     استحداث المحقق تراجم خاطئة او لا وجود لها نتيجة تحريف في المطبوع 
13-     جعل المحقق الحديث من رواية الامام احمد والصواب انه من زيادات ابنه عبد الله 
14-     عدم توثيقه النص على الاصل للمخطوط 
   قال عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع – هداه الله – في تعليقه على ( المقنع في علوم الحديث ) لابن الملقن ( 2/657) على نشره الدكتور قلعجي ( الضعفاء الكبير ) للعقيلي واعلم انه وقع في هذه النشرة سقط وتحريف ليس بالقليل فالله المستعان .
قال  الامام الالباني رحمه الله في ( السلسلة الضعيفة )( 3/529) :
  ( .. بعد كلام له : وهكذا فليكن تحقيق الدكتور ! وكم له في تعليقاته من مثل هذا وغيره من الاخطاء والاوهام التي تدل على مبلغه من العلم . والله المستعان .
وقال ايضا  رحمه الله ( 4/17) : 
 ( وإنما اوقع الدكتور في هذا الخطأ الفاحش افتتائه على هذا العلم وظنه اه يستطيع ان يخوض فيه تصحيحا وتضعيفا بمجرد انه نال شهادة الدكتوراه ) 
وقال ايضا رحمه الله ( 7/23) :
( وقال القلعجي الجريء على تصحيح الاحاديث الضعيفة وتضعيف الاحاديث الصحيحة بجهل بالغ وقلة خوف من الله عز وجل فقد اورد هذا الحديث ..) 
قلت : هذا ما ذكره أهل الاختصاص في  بعض تحقيقات الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي عفا الله عنه في تخريجاته وتحقيقاته لكتب اهل العلم وما اعتراها من اوهام واخطاء علمية . والله المستعان .
والله أعلم .
( والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه مالك والنسائي ( 1835- أبو غدة ) من طريقه وغيره وأحمد ( 2/418) من طريق الأعرج عن ابي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قال الله تبارك وتعالى : إذا أحب عبدي لقائي أحببت لقاءه واذا كره لقائي كرهت لقاءه ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين )) .
والثانية : عن شريح بن هانئ عنه به قال : 
  فأتيت عائشة فقلت : يا أم المؤمنين ! سمعت أبا هريرة يذكر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا إن كان كذلك فقد هلكنا فقالت : إن الهالك من هلك في قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما ذاك ؟ قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قال الله تبارك وتعالى : إذا أحب عبدي لقائي أحببت لقاءه وإذا كره لقائي كرهت لقاءه ) وليس منا أحد إلا وهو يكره الموت ؟ فقالت : قد قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس بالذي تذهب إليه ولكن إذا شخص البصر وحشرج الصدر واقشعر الجلد وتشنجت الأصابع فعند ذلك : (( من أحب لقاء الله , أحب الله لقاءه ومن كره لقاء الله , كره الله لقاءه )) .
أخرجه مسلم ( 8/66) والنسائي ( 1834) .
الثالثة : عن محمد بن عمرو عن ابي سلمة عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا به .
         أخرجه أحمد ( 2/451) 
       ( إسناده حسن ) .
 قال الألباني رحمه الله :
   (( تنبيه )) 
-      عزا الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 4/168/3) ل : (( مالك والبخاري – واللفظ له – ومسلم والنسائي )) ذكره بلفظ : (( قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , يعني : عن الله عز وجل )) !
-      فيه : أنه ليس عند أحد من المذكورين قوله : ( يعني : عن الله )) ! وإنما هو عندهم كماذكرت آنفا ً .
-      فيه : ذكره البخاري معهم ! وهو وهم منه 
-      فيه : تبعه على هذا الوهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في ( جامعيه ) ! 
-      ولم يعزه إليه المزي في ( التحفة ) ( 10/206/13908) ولا أصحاب الفهارس ولا الحافظ في ( فتح الباري / كتاب الرقائق ) .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله  :
-      وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله  :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري ( 6581) – والزيادة منه – وابو داود ( 8748) والترمذي ( 3360) – واللفظ له – وأحمد ( 3/103) وابن حبان ( 6474) والآجري في ( الشريعة ) ( 395-396) والطبري في التفسير ( 30/209) من طرق عن قتادة قال : حدثنا أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( بينا أنا أسير في الجنة إذ عرض لي نهر حافتاه قباب اللؤلؤ قلت للملك : ما هذا [ يا جبريل ] ؟ ! قال : هذا الكوثر الذي أعطاكه الله قال : ثم ضرب بيده الى طينه فاستخرج مسكا ثم رفعت لي سدرة المنتهى فرأيت عندها نورا عظيما ) 

وتابع قتادة عليه : حميد الطويل :
رواه النسائي في ( الكبرى ) ( 11706) وابن ابي شيبة ( 11/13437/147) وأحمد ( 3/103) وهناد بن السري في ( الزهد ) *( 134) وابن حبان ( 6472) والحاكم ( 1/80) والآجري في ( الشريعة ) ( 396) والطبري في ( تفسيره ) ( 30/209) وابو نعيم في ( صفة الجنة ) ( 327) والبغوي في ( شرح السنة ) ( 4343) وفي تفسيره ( 8/558) من طريقين عنه به مرفوعا بلفظ :
(( دخلت الجنة .........................)) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عزاه السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الجامع الصغير )* ( 3360- صحيحه ) إلى البخاري والترمذي !  وليس فيهما هذا اللفظ إنما فيهما اللفظ الأول .
-      ورواه ثابت عن أنس بنحوه وهو مخرج فيما تقدم من هذه السلسلة برقم ( 2513) 
-      (( فائدة )) : عزا ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( تفسيره ) * ( 4/557) حديث أنس من طريق قتادة إلى البخاري ( ومسلم ) !!
-      وكذلك صنع المزي في ( تحفة الأشراف )* ( 1/337) لكنه عقب بقوله :  (حديث مسلم هذا لم يذكره أبو مسعود ووجدته ملحقا في كتاب خلف*) 
-      نكت الحافظ * عليه – في الحاشية – بقوله : 
(( أورده الحميدي *في أفراد البخاري )) 
-      ويبدو أن هذا هو الصواب إلا ان يكون قد وقع ذلك في بعض النسخ دون بعض !
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      نبذة مختصرة عن منهج الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في كتابه ( الجامع الصغير 

قال محمد بن  عبد الحي اللكنوي  الهندي ( ت 1304 ه )رحمه الله في كتابه ( الأجوبة الفاضلة ) (  ص:126) : 
أما السيوطي رحمه الله : فهو الحافظ المطلع الجماع المنقطع النظير في ذلك وهو أوسع العلماء الأجلة الذين ذكرتهم تساهلا في إيراد الحديث الضعيف والتالف والموضوع وشبهه في كتبه ورسائله وإن كان قد عزم رحمه الله تعالى ان يصون كتابه الخير : ( الجامع الصغير من حديث البشير النذير عن الحديث الموضوع حيث قال في فاتحته : (( .. وصنته عما تفرد به وضاع او كذاب فإن هذا العزم لم يتم له الوفاء به فقد وقع منه في ( الجامع الصغير ) نفسه – وفي غيره من كتبه أيضا – احاديث كثيرة هي من الحديث الموضوع كما نبه عليه شراحه كالشيخ المناوي في شرحه ( فيض القدير بشرح الجامع الصغير ) 
وقد علق الشارح المناوي رحمه الله تعالى في ( فيض القدير ) على قول الحافظ السيوطي : (( وصنفه عما تفرد به وضاع او كذاب بقوله : ( 1/21) : ( إن ما ذكره من صونه عن ذلك غالبي او ادعائي وإلا فكثيرا ما وقع له أنه لم يصرف الى النقد الاهتمام فسقط فيما التزم الصون عنه في هذا المقام ).
وقال الشيخ  محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي رحمه الله  ( ص:127 ) : (( والاحاديث الموضوعة التي وقعت للحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى في ( الجامع الصغير ) كثيرة غير قليلة . وبعضها قد حكم السيوطي نفسه بوضعه في كتابه : (( ذيل اللآلئ )) كما اشار اليه الشارح المناوي وغيره في موضعه من شروح ( الجامع الصغير ) 
وأما الأحاديث الضعيفة فقد أكثر منها جدا قال الشارح المناوي عند ثالث حديث أورده السيوطي في ( الجامع الصغير ) وهو : ( آخر من يدخل الجنة رجل يقال له : جهينة فيقول أهل الجنة : عند جهينة الخبر اليقين ) رواه الخطيب البغدادي في كتاب ( رواة مالك عن ابن عمر . قال المناوي : ( 1/40) : ( رواه الخطيب من وجهين : من حديث عبد الله بن الحكم .. ومن حديث جامع بن سوار .. ورواه الدارقطني من هذين الوجهين في ( غرائب مالك ) ثم قال : هذا حديث باطل و ( جامع ) ضعيف وكذا ( عبد الملك ) انتهى و اقره عليه في ( اللسان ) .
قال المعلق عليه  – عبد الفتاح ابو غدة رحمه الله – ( ص:128 ) :
وقد قام بخدمة ( الجامع الصغير ) في هذا العصر شيخنا الحافظ المحدث احمد بن الصديق الغماري رحمه الله تعالى فألف كتابا خاصا بما وقع فيه من الحديث الموضوع وسماه ( المغير على الاحاديث الموضوعة في الجامع الصغير ) وقد أصاب رحمه الله تعالى فيه في مواطن كثيرة وجلى فيها خير تجلية.
وقال عبد الفتاح ابو غدة : وقد اورد السيوطي في ( الجامع الصغير ) خمسة عشر حديثا حكم في كتابه : ( الذيل ) بوضعها كما اورد ايضا سبعة احاديث أقر ابن الجوزي على حكمه بوضعها في كتابه ( اللآلئ ) كما اشار الى ذلك شيخنا في مواضعه من كتابه ( المغير ) .

قال الشيخ أحمد الغماري رحمه الله في كتابه ( المغير على الاحاديث الموضوعة في الجامع الصغير ) ( ص :5) : أما بعد فقد ذكر الحافظ السيوطي في خطبة كتابه الجامع الصغير أنه صانه عما تفرد به وضاع او كذاب ومعناه انه لم يذكر فيه حديثا موضوعا بل جميع احاديثه ثابتة وليس كذلك فقد أورد فيه احاديث تفرد بها الكذابون واخرى ظاهرة الوضع وان لم يتفردوا بها لانها من رواية الكذابين .. بل من الاحاديث التي ذكرها فيه ما جزم هو نفسه بوضعه اما باقراره حكم ابن الجوزي بوضعه وذلك في اللآلئ المصنوعة واما باستدراكه هو اياه على ابن الجوزي وذلك في ذيل اللآلئ ثم مع ذلك اوردها في هذا الكتاب الذي هو آخر ما ألف اما سهوا ونسيانا وهو الغالب على الظن ب هواما لتغير رأيه ونظره ومنها احاديث لم يظن هو انها موضوعة لانه متساهل في ذلك غاية التساهل .
قلت : الى غير ذلك من الأوهام في عزو الاحاديث الى الصحاح والسنن كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة ( صحيح الجامع الصغير ) 
والله أعلم .

-      منهج الحافظ الحميدي رحمه الله في كتابه ( الجمع بين الصحيحين ) لمحققه الدكتور علي حسين البواب عفا الله عنه 
-      سعى الحميدي الى جمع احاديث الصحيحين في كتاب واحد مرتب على المسانيد بحيث يجمع أحاديث كل صحابي من الصحيحين في موضع واحد وقد قسم المؤلف الكتاب خمسة أقسام :
-      الأول : مسانيد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة بدأ بمسند الصديق ثم الخلفاء الثلاثة بعده ثم سائر العشرة رضوان الله عليهم وعلى الصحابة أجمعين .
-      الثاني : مسانيد المقدمين بعد العشرة بدأه بمسند عبد الله بن مسعود وختمه بمسند سلمة بن الأكوع وعدد الصحابة في هذا القسم أربعة وستون 
-      الثالث : لمسانيد المكثرين من الصحابة وهم ستة : عبد الله بن عباس وعبد الله بن عمر وجابر بن عبد الله وابو سعيد الخدري وانس بن مالك وابو هريرة وهذا هو القسم الأكبر من الكتاب وفيه ما يقرب نصفه فيه ( 1797 ) حديثا من ( 3574) حديثا 
-      الرابع : لمسانيد المقلين وفيه واحد واربعون مسندا وفي آخر هذا القسم ذكر مسانيد الصحابة الذين اخرج لهم البخاري دون مسلم وهم خمسة وثلاثون ثم الذين أخرج لهم مسلم دون البخاري وعددهم خمسة وخمسون .
-      الخامس : والاخير من الكتاب فهو لمسانيد النساء بدأه بمسند عائشة أم المؤمنين – أطول المسانيد ثم بمسند فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم مسانيد سائر أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم الصحابيات التي اتفق الشيخان على الاخراج لهن وعددهن كلهن اربع وعشرون وبعد ذلك اورد الحميدي مسانيد للصحابيات اللاتي انفرد بهن البخاري دون مسلم ثم سبع صحابيات اخرج لهن مسلم دون البخاري رضوان الله عليهن أجمعين .
-      وداخل كل مسند من المسانيد السابقة يبدأ المؤلف بذكر ما اتفق عليه الإمامان ثم ما انفرد به البخاري ثم ما انفرد به مسلم من ذلك المسند 
قلت : كما ذكر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في حاشيته على حديث الترجمة فقال : ( أورده الحميدي في أفراد البخاري ) .
أثر الكتاب فيمن بعده :
صار لكتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين مكانة واضحة بين كتب الحديث وكان له أثره المميز في المؤلفات بعده وافاد منه كثير ممن تعرضوا للصحيحين او لاحدهما سواء أكان ذلك في عد احاديث الكتابين وتمييز المتفق عليه عندهما و ما انفرد به كل واحد منهما او في الراويات او النقل عن المصادر التي نقل عنها او الافادة من احكامه 
-      فقد ألف ابن الجوزي ( 597 ه )كتابا شرح فيه مشكل ما في كتاب الحميدي وهذا وحده كاف لبيان اهمية كتاب الحميدي وعلاقة ابن الجوزي به 
-      أما الإمام المحدث ابن الأثير الجزري ( 606 ه ) فقد ألف كتاب ( جامع الأصول في أحاديث الرسول ) جمع فيه كتب : البخاري ومسلم والنسائي والترمذي وأبي داود ومالك . وقال في مقدمة الكتاب ( 1/55) : واعتمدت في النقل من كتابي البخاري ومسلم على ما جمعه الامام ابو عبد الله الحميدي في كتابه فإنه أحسن في ذكر طرقه واستقصى ايراد رواياته واليه المنتهى في جمع هذين الكتابين وذكر في الجامع ( 1/204) اسانيده وروايته للكتاب .
-      وكتاب ( الرياض المستطابة في جملة من روى في الصحيحين من الصحابة ) ليحيى بن أبي بكر العامري ( 893 ه ) وهو كتاب يبدو فيه جليا التأثر بالحميدي في عد الأحاديث التي لكل صحابي وفي الصحابة الذين انفرد بهم البخاري او مسلم بل انه في مسند النساء الذي لم يرتبه على حروف المعجم سلك ترتيب الحميدي للصحابة كما نقل عنه بعض النصوص .
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الوهم الثاني :

-      وهم الدكتور الشيخ محمد بن سعيد البخاري حفظه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 2/358) عن ابن لهيعة عن الحسن بن ثوبان عن موسى بن وردان عن أبي هريرة : ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا ودع أحدا ً قال : أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم  عملك ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      رجاله موثقون غير ابن لهيعة سيء الحفظ وقد خالفه في متنه الليث بن سعد وسعيد بن أبي أيوب عن الحسن بن ثوبان به بلفظ : (( أستودعك الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه )) وهذا عن أبي هريرة أصح وإسناده جيد .
رواه أحمد ( 2/403) والنسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) * ( 508) وكذا ابن السني ( 499) والطبراني في الدعاء *( 820) .
-      وتابعهما ( رشدين ين سعد ) عند الطبراني ( 8230) وقول المعلق  عليه – الدكتور محمد بن سعيد البخاري - : (( وتابعه الليث وعبد الله بن صالح )) هو (( وهم )) فإن ابن صالح إنما رواه عن الليث !
-      ثم رأيت ابن لهيعة قد رواه بهذا اللفظ أيضا عند ابن السني رقم ( 501) وابن ماجه ( 2/943رقم 2825) فتأكدنا من خطئه في اللفظ الأول .

من فوائد الحديث :
1-           مشروعية التوديع بالقول الوارد فيه : ( استودع الله دينك وخواتيم عملك )) ويجيبه المسافر فيقول : (( استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه )) وانظر التخريج الكلم الطيب ( 93/167) 
2-           الاخذ باليد الواحدة في المصافحة وقد جاء ذكرها في احاديث كثيرة وعلى ما دل الحديث وفي بعض الاحاديث ما دل على معناها مرفوعا من حديث حذيفة : ( إن المؤمن إذا لقي المؤمن فسلم عليه وأخذ بيده فصافحه تناثرت خطاياهما كما يتناثر ورق الشجر ) قال المنذري رحمه الله ( 3/270) : (( رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ورواته لا أعلم فيهم مجروحا ً)) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله : وله شواهد يرقى بها الى الصحة منها حديث أنس عند الضياء المقدسي في ( المختارة ) ( ق240 /1-2) وعزاه المنذري لأحمد وغيره .
3-           ان المصافحة تشرع عند المفارقة أيضا ويؤيده عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( من تمام التحية المصافحة )) 
وهو حديث جيد باعتبار طرقه ولعلنا نفرد له فصلا خاصا إن شا الله تعالى ثم تتبعت طرقه فتبين لي أنها شديدة الضعف لا تصلح للا عتبار وتقوية الحديث ولذلك اوردته في السلسلة الضعيفة ( 1288) 
ووجه الاستدلال – بل الاستشهاد – به إنما يظهر باستحضار مشروعية السلام عند المفارقة ايضا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا دخل أحدكم المجلس فليسلم وإذا خرج فليسلم فليست الأولى بأحق من الأخرى ))  رواه ابو داود والترمذي وغيرهما بسند حسن والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      نبذة مختصرة عن كتاب الدعاء للحافظ ابي القاسم سليمان  بن احمد الطبراني رحمه الله ت(  360 ه ) لمحققه الدكتور محمد سعيد محمد البخاري غفر الله له .وهو عبارة عن رسالة حصل بها الباحث على الدرجة العالمية ( الدكتوراه ) من كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة .

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في تذكرة الحفاظ ( 912) : حدث الطبراني عن الف شيخ او يزيدون وقال ابن خلكان رحمه الله في وفيات الأعيان ( 2/407) : عدد شيوخه ألف شيخ .
قال محققه – البخاري – حفظه الله  ( 1/28) :ولعلهما قالا ذلك على سبيل التقريب لا على سبيل الحصر فإن شيوخه في ( المعجم الصغير ) زاد عددهم على ( 1289) شيخا ً
وبلغ عدد شيوخه في كتاب الدعاء ( 296) شيخا ً .
وكتب  ( 3) روايات عن الإمام أحمد بن شعيب النسائي المتوفى سنة ( 303 ) ه صاحب السنن وأحد أصحاب الكتب الستة .وعبدالله بن احمد بن حنبل الشيباني روى عنه الطبراني ( 121) رواية .
بلغت الروايات  التي جاءت عن شيوخه في كتابه الدعاء ( 1555) رواية من مجموع الروايات البالغة ( 2251) رواية .
من اهم تلامذته :
1-           الحافظ ابو عبد الله محمد بن اسحاق بن محمد بن يحيى بن منده العبدي الأصبهاني المتوفى سنة 395 ه 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في السير ( 17/39) :  ( ما علمت بيتا في الراوة مثل بيت بني مندة بقيت الرواية فيهم من خلافة المعتصم ( 218-227 ه) وإلى بعد الثلاثين وست مائة . ومن مؤلفات محمد بن اسحاق فمنها : كتاب الإيمان وكتاب التوحيد وكتاب الصفات وكتاب التاريخ ومعرفة الصحابة وكتاب الكنى 
قال الحافظ ابن عساكر : لابن مندة في كتاب معرفة الصحابة أوهام كثيرة .
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله : إذا روى الحديث وسكت اجاد واذا بوب او تكلم من عنده انحرف وحرفش بل ذنبه وذنب ابي نعيم انهما يرويان الاحاديث الساقطة والموضوعة ولا يهتكانها .
وأجمع العلماء على إمامته وكثرة مروياته وحفظه الا ما كان من ابي نعيم الحافظ فقد رد عليه الذهبي بقوله : لا تعبأ بقولك في خصمك للعدواة السائرة فلقد رأيت لابن مندة حطا مقذعا على ابي نعيم وتبديعا وما لا احب ذكره وكل منهما صدوق في نفسه غير متهم في نقله بحمد الله .
2-           الحافظ الامام ابو بكر احمد بن موسى بن مردويه بن فورك الاصبهاني المتوفى سنة 410 ه . وله من المؤلفات : كتاب التفسير الكبير والتاريخ وله ايضا كتاب المستخرج على صحيح البخاري بعلو في كثير من احاديث الكتاب حتى كأنه لقي البخاري .
آراء العلماء فيه :
-      قال السمعاني : حافظ عصره صاحب الرحلة رحل وادرك الشيوخ وذاكر الحفاظ وسكن اصبهان في آخر عمره وصنف التصانيف .
-      وقال ابن عساكر ": احد الحفاظ المكثرين والرحالين
-      وقال ابن العماد الحنبلي : كان ثقة صدوقا واسع الحفظ بصيرا بالعلل والرجال والابواب كثير التصانيف .

وقد عاب  على الطبراني – اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل التيمي جمعه الاحاديث بالافراد مع ما فيها من النكارة الشديدة والموضوعة وفي بعضها القدح في كثير من القدماء من الصحابة وغيرهم 
فتعقبه ابن حجر في لسان الميزان ) ( 3/75)  : وهذا امر لا يختص به الطبراني رحمه الله فلا معنى لافراده اليوم بل اكثر المحدثين في الاعصار الماضية من سنة مائتين وهلم جرا اذا ساقوا الحديث بإسناده اعتقدوا انهم برؤا من عهدته .
مؤلفاته المطبوعة :
1-           المعجم الصغير : ذكر فيه فوائد شيوخه مرتبا لهم على حروف المعجم وذكر عن كل شيخ حديثا واحدا وفي بعض الاحيان حديثين وطبع الكتاب في دلهي سنة 1311 ه وطبع ايضا بتخريج عبد الرحمن محمد عثمان ونشر المكتبة السلفية بالمدينة المنورة وبلغ عدد رواياته ما يزيد على ( 2289) رواية موزعة على جزءين . والكتاب مجرد من التصحيح العلمي مليء بالاخطاء والتصحيفات الفاحشة وغيرها قلت :طبع الكتاب بتحقيق محمد شكور محمود الحاج عفا الله عنه وعليه مؤاخذات علمية لعل نفرد لها كلاما مستقلا بذلك  ط المكتب الإسلامي 
2-           المعجم الكبير : وطبع بتحقيق الشيخ المحدث حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله . والكتاب خاص بما روى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتبا على الحروف ما عدا مسند ابي هريرة فإنه افرده بتصنيف خاص . وقد اخطأ فؤاد سزكين بقوله : ( وقد هذب المعجم الكبير عبد الكريم بن محمد السمعاني المتوفى سنة 562 ه بعنوان التحبير في المعجم الكبير ) اذ ان الكتاب يتناول موضوعا آخر 
3-           كتاب الأوائل : وطبع بتحقيق محمد شكور بن محمود الحاجي امرير وصدر عن مؤسسة الرسالة 1403 ه والظاهر ان المحقق ليس من المشتغلين بالحديث وتجرأ فادلى دلوه فخرج بتلك النقول والإحالات وكذلك لم يعتن بتحرير النص وضبطه ولم يتبع الطريقة العلمية في تخريج الاحاديث قلت : الى غير ذلك من الاخطاء والاوهام والسقط والتصحيف – عفا الله عنه – انظر تعليقه برقم ( 97, 115) وقارن بينهما وبين غيرهما من تعليقاته . ويفتقر الكتاب الى اهم مبادئ التحقيق من وصف النسخة ودراستها . وقال محقق الدعاء : وفي رأيي لو انه اكتفى بضبط النص ثم نشر الكتاب تاركا ما يتعلق بالسند والحكم عليه وتخريج الاحاديث لوفر علينا الوقت في تتبع اخطائه وحفظ نفسه من الصاق تهمة التطفل على العلم . اشتمل الكتاب المطبوع على 82 بابا و88 رواية منها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف وجل هذه الراويات موجودة في كتاب الاوائل من مصنف ابن ابي شيبة حيث بلغت الراويات فيها ( 315 ) رواية . 
4-           الاحاديث الطوال : طبع بتحقيق الشيخ المحدث حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله واشتمل على ( 62) حديثا منها ( 33) رواية رواها المصنف في المعجم الكبير وروايتان في المعجم الاوسط .
5-           كتاب مكارم الاخلاق : وطبع بتحقيق الدكتور فاروق حمادة .  والكتاب ناقص من الأخير  ولست أدري لم ألبس المحقق هذه الحقيقة غموضا ولم يصرح به في مقدمته ولم يعلق على النص الذي جاء في آخر الكتاب . قلت : وقد بينت ما للمحقق من اوهام ذكر بعضها الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله .
6-           المعجم الاوسط : قال الذهبي : ويقع في ست مجلدات كبار على معجم شيوخه يأتي فيه عن كل شيخ بما له من الغرائب والعجائب فهو نظير كتاب الافراد للدارقطني بين فيه فضيلته وسعة روايته وكان يقول هذا الكتاب روحي فإنه تعب عليه وفيه كل نفيس وعزيز ومنكر .
وغيرها من الكتب المطبوعة اقتصرت على اشهرها . 
منهج الحافظ الطبراني في كتابه :
-      بين الطبراني رحمه الله في مقدمته الدافع لتأليفه هذا الكتاب بقوله : هذا كتاب ألفته جامعا لأدعية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حداني على ذلك أني رأيت كثيرا من الناس قد تمسكوا بأدعية سجع وادعية وضعت على عدد الايام مما الفها الوراقون لا تروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن احد من اصحابه ولا عن احد من التابعين بإحسان مع ما روى عن رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكراهية للسجع في الدعاء والتعدي فيه فألفت هذا الكتاب بالاسانيد المأثورة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبدات بفضائل الدعاء وآدابه ثم رتبت ابوابه على الاحوال التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو فيها فجعلت كل دعاء في موضعه ليستعمله السامع له ومن بلغه على ما رتبنا هان شا الله عز وجل .
-      وأما من ناحية الاحاديث والآثار وقيمتها ودرجتها فاشتمل الكتاب على :
1-           الاحاديث المرفوعة ( 2026) رواية منها  منها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف المنجبر والضعيف الشديد .
2-           الروايات الموقوفة ( 103) رواية منها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف 
3-           الروايات المنقطعة ( 125) رواية منها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف 

-      كان الطبراني دقيقا في تبويبه حسن التنظيم في ترتيبه للابواب فبعد ان ذكر الابواب المتعلقة بفضائل الدعاء وآدابه بدأ بذكر باب القول عند أخذ المضاجع ثم باب القول عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ثم باب القول عند الصباح والمساء ثم ما يتعلق بدخول الخلاء والخروج منه ...
-      وقد حرص الطبراني على ذكر اغلب الروايات الواردة في الباب الواحد .
-      وعمد الطبراني الى الحديث الواحد وفرقه في ابواب عديدة وذكر الطرف الموافق للترجمة دون الاطراف الاخرى .
-      وفي بعض الاحاديث حذف الطبراني جزءا من الحديث لعدم تعلقه بترجمة الباب.
-      واشتمل الباب الواحد غالبا على عدة روايات منها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف ومنها المقطوع والموقوف  فلم يلتزم الطبراني بمنهج معين في ايرادها .

وإن افترضنا انه الف معاجمه ( الكبير والأوسط والصغير ) قبل ان يؤلف كتاب الدعاء وليس لدي أي دليل على ذلك حتى الآن فقد وقفت على ( 396) رواية منها في المعجم الكبير واشار الهيثمي الى ( 35) رواية منها ولعلها في الجزء المفقود ووقفت على ( 195) رواية منها في المعجم الاوسط , ولم يستوعب الطبراني الروايات المتعلقة بالدعاء في كتابه هذا فقد وقفت على اكثر من ( 400 ) رواية في المعجم الكبير و ( 266) رواية تقريبا في ( المعجم الأوسط ) و ( 41) رواية في المعجم الصغير  لم يذكرها في كتاب الدعاء .
تصحيفات المحققين :
      يجد ربي ان اشير الى انه وقعت تصحيفات واخطاء كثيرة في الراويات المخرجة في أغلب الكتب المطبوعة والتي اعتمدت عليها واشار على استاذي الدكتور احمد محمد نور سيف أطال الله بقاءه بعدم ذكر الاخطاء والتصحيفات والاكتفاء بتصحيح الراويات التي عندنا .
وساذكر نماذج من الاخطاء والتصحيفات التي وقع فيها بعض المحققين لاهمالهم وعدم اتباعهم المنهج السليم في البحث والتحقيق .
ففي الراوية رقم ( 55) في اسناده قيس بن عباية فتصحف في رواية ابن ابي شيبة الى قيس بن صبابة وذكر محقق الكتاب في الهامش : ان في الاصل صباية ولو كلف نفسه الرجوع الى كتب الرجال لما وقع في هذا التصحيف اجتهادا وغير ذلك من التصحيفات والاخطاء العلمية .( ص: 129) .

رجال كتاب الدعاء : 
     بلغ عدد رجال كتاب الدعاء للطبراني ( 3123) رجلا مع ( 35) رجلا مبهما .
-      بلغ عدد من له ترجمة في تهذيب التهذيب لابن حجر ( 2206) رجلا 
-      وعدد من له ترجمة في ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي : 205 رجال
-      وعدد من له ترجمة في كتب اخرى : 461 رحلا 
-      وعدد من له ترجمة لم اقف على ترجمته 251 رجلا .
وهؤلاء الذين لم اقف على ترجمتهم اغلبهم من طبقة شيوخ الطبراني او شيوخ شيوخه ومنهم من له ذكر في ثنايا التراجم له .
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن القطان الفاسي (628ه) رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي رواه ابو داود ( رقم 2567) وعنه البيهقي ( 5/255) وابو القاسم السمرقندي في ( المجلس 128من الأمالي ) * وعنه ابن عساكر ( 19/85/1) من طريقين عن يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني عن ابي مريم عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إياكم أن تتخذوا ظهور دوابكم منابر فإن الله تعالى إنما سخرها لكم لتبلغكم إلى بلد لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس وجعل لكم الأرض فعليها فاقضوا حاجاتكم ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهذا إسناد صحيح 
-      يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني – بفتح المهملة وسكون التحتانية بعدها موحدة – وهوثقة ووقع في ترجمة أبي مريم من ( التهذيب ) : (( الشيباني )) بالشين المعجمة وهو تصحيف 
-      وأبو مريم قال العجلي في الثقات *( ص 94 من ترتيب السبكي ) :
(( وابو مريم مولى أبو هريرة شامي تابعي ثقة )) 
واعتمده الحافظ في  ( التقريب ) ومن قبله الحافظ الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) : بقوله رحمه الله : ثقة ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ومنه تعلم قول ابن القطان المذكور في ( فيض القدير ) * : ليس مثل هذا الحديث يصح لأن فيه أبا مريم مولى أبي هريرة ولا يعرف له حال ثم قيل : هو رجل واحد وقيل : هو رجلان وكيفما كان فحاله – او حالهما – مجهول فمثله لا يصح فمردود بتوثيق العجلي له وقد روى عنه جماعة كما في ( التهذيب ) 
-      قال أحمد رحمه الله فيه : (( رأيت أهل حمص يحسنون الثناء عليه )) 
-      وفي رواية عنه : (( هو صالح معروف عندنا )) 
-      قيل له : هذا الذي يروي عن أبي هريرة ؟ قال : (( نعم )) ذكره ابن عساكر رحمه الله .

قال مقيده عفا الله  عنه وغفر لوالديه :
نبذة مختصرة عن كتاب معرفة الثقات للحافظ ابي الحسن احمد عبدالله صالح العجلي 261 ه بترتيب الامامين نور الدين الهيثمي 807 ه وتقي الدين السبكي 756 ه مع زيادات الحافظ ابن حجر 852 ه دراسة وتحقيق عبد العليم عبد العظيم البستوي غفر الله له 

-      لما كان الإمامان السبكي والهيثمي رحمهم الله قد خدما هذا الكتاب بترتيبه رغبة في التسهيل على طلبة العلم وزاد عليهما الحافظ ابن حجر زيادات قيمة مفيدة في تهذيب التهذيب .
عصر العجلي رحمه الله :
-      ولد الإمام العجلي بالكوفة عام 182 ه ونشأ ببغداد وسمع بالكوفة والبصرة وغيرهما ومات في طرابلس الغرب عام 261 ه  بعد عمر بلغ ثمانين سنة , فقد ولد العجلي في عهد الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد ( 170 – 193 ه ) 
-      ففي الفترة الولى من حياة العجلي ترى أن الخلافة العباسية كانت قوية ظاهرة على الاعداء فقد كان الرشيد يقضي حياته غازيا مجاهدا وحاجا في سبيل الله تعالى ولعل من اوضح الادلة على قوة الخلافة ما جرى بين الخليفة ونقفور ملك الروم الذي كتب الى الخليفة ينقض العهد وهدده بالحرب فلم يكن من الخليفة سوى ان كتب على ظهر خطابه ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من هارون أمير المؤمنين إلى نقفور كلب الروم قد قرأت كتابك ياابن الكافرة والجواب ما تراه لا ما تسمعه ) ( تاريخ الخلفاء ) ( ص:268) 

مروياته :
-      كان العجلي رحمه الله كثير التلقي وكثير الحفظ وقد أخذ من كبار أئمة عصره في كل المراكز العلمية المعروفة في ذلك العصر مثل الكوفة وبغداد والشام والحجاز ومصر حتى انه في سفرة واحدة الى البصرة كتب سبعين ألف حديث عدا حديث حماد بن سلمة والقعنبي . فلا غرو ان يعد من امثال احمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين كما قال الدوري ( ص:184) . ومع ذلك لا نكاد نجد له رواية في كتب الحديث المعروفة وكما سبق عن الذهبي انه قال : (( ما أظنه روى شيئا سوى حكايات )) 
والسبب في قلة تحديثه يرجه الى عدة أمور :
1-           اهتمام العجلي بنقد الرجال وتمييزهم ومعرفة ثقاتهم من ضعفائهم ومعرفة علل الاحاديث . وهذا النوع من العلماء المتخصصين قليلا ما يهتمون برواية الاحاديث مع سعة علمهم بها وحسبنا مثالا على ذلك إمام الجرح والتعديل يحيى بن معين وهو يقول : (( كتبت بيدي ألف ألف حديث )) وقال ابن المديني : ( لا نعلم أحدا من لدن آدم كتب الحديث ما كتبه يحيى بن معين ) ومع هذه الكثرة لا توجد له إلا روايات قليلة في كتب الحديث حتى ان أبا داود وهواحد الراوة الذين دونوا عنه مادة النقد ولازموه لم يخرج له في كتابه السنن إلا خمسة وعشرين حديثا فقط مع انه قد ضم ما يزيد على خمسة الآلف حديث وكتابه ملئ بالراوية عن احمد ومسدد وغيرهم ) ( مقدمة تاريخ ابن معين ) ( ص:54, 58, 62) 
2-           عدم اعتنائه بالتأليف والتحديث إلا قليلا فهو مع مكانته الكبيرة وحفظه الكثير وسعة اطلاعه على العلل واحوال الرجال لم يهتم حتى بتدوين هذا الاثر الوحيد الذي بين ايدينا فقد قال الوليد بن بكر الاندلسي راوي الكتاب ان الامام العجلي لم يقصد جمع شيء منها وانما اجتمعت لابنه صالح مما سمعه منه او سال هاو املاه عليه فعلق ذلك ابنه صالح عنه ولعل السبب في هذا هو ما غلب عليه من الزهد والتفرد للعبادة .
3-           هجرته المبكرة الى طرابلس الغرب والغالب ان هجرته كانت في ضروف المحنة كما اشار اليه مترجموه في حدود 218 ه 

واما الحكايات والنوادر والاخبار التي رواها العجلي في كتابه فهي كثيرة ومفيدة ايضا .
ثناء الائمة عليه رحمه الله :
-      قال ابن معين : ثقة ابن ثقة ابن ثقة .
-      قال عباس الدوري : انا كنا نعده مثل احمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين 
مؤلفات العجلي  رحمه الله :
  لم يصل الينا من مؤلفات الإمام العجلي سوى كتابه المعروف الثقات وهو هذا الذي بين ايدينا بترتيب الامامين الهيثمي والسبكي 
وحيث ان الكتاب كان يشتمل على ذكر الثقات في الغالب ونسبة الضعفاء الذين ضعفهم العجلي في الكتاب ضئيلة جدا فاشتهر الكتاب في العصور التالية (( بالثقات )) او (( بمعرفة الثقات )) ولعل انسب اسم هو ما جاء في ترتيب السبكي : (( معرفة الثقات من رجال اهل العلم والحديث ومن الضعفاء وذكر مذاهبهم واخبارهم ) 
واشتهر كتاب العجلي باسم ( الثقات ) وحيث ان العجلي أقدم من أبي العرب التميمي وابن حبان وابن شاهين الذين الفوا في ذكر الثقات فقد قيل : ان العجلي هو أول من ألف في الثقات .
وذكر الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري ان العجلي هو اول من الف في الثقات .

منهج العجلي رحمه الله في كتابه :
-      انه يذكر اسم الرجل واسم ابيه وكنيته ونسبته الى البلد ا والى القبيلة ويبين ان كان منهم او من مواليهم وقد يهمل ذكر الوالد لا سيما اذا كان اسمه مختلفا فيه وقليلا ما يذكر الاساتذة والتلامذة .
-      يذكر طبقة الراوي : إن كان صحابيا بينه وان كان تابعيا بينه ومن كان بعدهم فهو من عامة المسلمين ومن كان من التابعين فمن بعدهم فيذكر درجتهم من حيث الثقة والضعف 
-      يحرص على ذكر بلد الراوي في اغلب التراجم حتى في الجزء الذي هو مرتب على البلدان 
-      يذكر الرجل فيذكر معه اباه او اخاه 
-      قد يذكر الاخوين ويقارن بينهما من حيث الضبط او العبادة او كثرة الراوية وقلتها 
-      يذكر الرجل واولاده ويقارن بينهم من حيث السن والفضل 
-      بعد ذكر اسم الرجل وبلده ومنزلته يذكر مذهبه في كثير من الاحيان ويذكر اعماله ان كان قاضيا او كان على الشرط او غير ذلك 
-      يذكر كثيرا من الراويات والحكايات في المناقب والاخبار والنكت والطرائف وغيرها 
-      تتصف التراجم بالوضوح والايجاز وال
-      التكرار في بعض التراجم 

الاقتباس عن كتاب العجلي والراوية عنه :
    لقد اكثر مؤلفو كتب التراجم والتواريخ النقل عن كتاب العجلي خاصة المتأخرون منهم ": 
1-           الخطيب البغدادي ( 463 ه ) وقد اقتبس الخطيب عن العجلي في ( 172 ) موضعا منها ( 128) موضعا عن طريق شيخه حمزة بن محمد بن طاهر الدقاق ( 44 ) موضعا من محمد بن عبد الواحد الاكبر 
2-           ابو عبد الله الحميدي ( 488 ه ) وقد ذكر نصا من هذا في كتابه ( جذوة المقتبس ) 
3-           ابو القاسم بن عساكر الدمشقي ( 571 ه ) 
4-           ابو الحجاج المزي ( 742 ه ) وقد نقل المزي في كتابه ( تهذيب الكمال ) كثيرا من اقوال العجلي ففي المجلدين الأول والثاني – اللذين طبعا بتحقيق الدكتور بشار عواد – فقط اقتبس عن العجلي في اثنين وعشرين موضعا ومع ذلك فاته شيء كثير فاستدرك عليه ابن حجر في تهذيب التهذيب 
5-           ابو عبد الله الذهبي ( 748 ه ) وهو يكثر النقل عن العجلي من كتبه كسير اعلام النبلاء  وتذكرة الحفاظ وميزان الاعتدال وقد ذكر اقوال العجلي في تذكرة الحفاظ فقط في اكثر من اربعين موضعا 
6-           الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي ( 795 ه ) وكثيرا ما ينقل اقوال العجلي في كتابه ( شرح علل الترمذي ) ولا سيما ما يتعلق بالارسال والتدليس والسماع والمقارنة الراوة عن شيخ واحد 
7-           الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ( 852 ه) وهو اكثر من وجدته اقتباسا عن العجلي 
8-           شمس الدين السخاوي ( 902 ه ) وهو الوحيد الذي صرح – فيما علمت – بانه استفاد من ترتيبي السبكي والهيثمي لثقات العجلي 
9-           جلال الدين السيوطي ( 911ه )  وقد ذكر اقوال العجلي في كتاب  طبقات الحفاظ ) في اكثر من عشرين موضعا 
10-     ابن العماد الحنبلي ( 1089 ه)    ويذكر كثيرا من اقوال العجلي في شذرات الذهب 

منهج الحافظ العجلي رحمه الله في كتابه وترتيبه :
          لما كان الإمام العجلي رحمه الله لم يصرح بشيء من منهجه واسلوبه في الجرح والتعديل فلم يكن لدينا سبيل سوى الاستقراء والتتبع لكتابه لمعرفة منهجه ومرئياته في بعض الامور المتعلقة بهذا الفن  , لقد رتب كثير من المحدثين والؤرخين كتبهم على الطبقات مراعين في ذلك الفضل والسبق والتقدم الزمني من حيث الوفيات او العلو في الاسانيد ولكن لم يكن هناك مفهوم محدد للطبقات من حيث الفترة الزمنية ولذلك رتب كل مصنف كتابه وحدد طبقاته حسب اجتهاده فالذهبي مثلا رتب كتابه تذكرة الحفاظ على احدى وعشرين طبقة من عصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الى عصره وابن حجر في التقريب وزع رجال الكتب الستة على اثنتي عشرة طبقة . والامام العجلي لم يرتب كتابه على الطبقات ولكنه مع ذلك يحرص على اظهار فضل الصحابة والتابعين فينص في ترجمة الصحابي على انه من اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وينص في التابعي على انه تابعي وقد يميز بينهم فيقول : من كبار التابعين او خيار التابعين واما بعدهم فيكتفي بمرتبتهم من حيث الجرح والتعديل ويمكن ان نوزع التراجم الموجودة في الكتاب على اربع طبقات وهي :
1-           الصحابة 
2-           كبار التابعين 
3-           التابعون 
4-           اتباع التابعين فمن بعدهم 

تساهل العجلي رحمه الله في التوثيق :
   قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في التنكيل ( 1/66) : (( فابن حبان قد يذكر  في الثقات من يجد البخاري سماه في تاريخه من القدماء وان لم يعرف ما روى عمن روى ومن روى عنه ولكن ابن حبان يشدد وربما تعنت فيمن وجد في روايته ما استنكره وان كان الرجل معروفا مكثرا والعجلي قريب منه في توثيق المجاهيل من القدماء  وكذلك ابن سعد وابن معين والنسائي وآخرون وغيرهما يوثقون من كان من التابعين او اتباعهم اذا وجدوا رواية احدهم مستقيمة بأن يكون له فيما يروي متابع او شاهد وان لم يكن يرو عنه إلا واحدا ولم يبلغهم عنه الا حديث  واحد )) 
وقال ايضا رحمه الله :
(( وتوثيق العجلي وجدته بالاستقراء كتوثيق ابن حبان او اوسع ) ( الانوار الكاشفة ) ( ص :68) .
قال الشيخ الالباني في الصحيحة ( 2/219) : (( العجلي معروف بالتساهل في التوثيق كابن حبان تماما فتوثيقه مردود اذا خالف اقوال الائمة الموثوق بنقدهم وجرحهم ..)) 
ويظهر تساهل العجلي رحمه الله في الامور التالية :
1-           إطلاق ( ثقة ) على الصدوق فمن دونه 
2-           إطلاق ( لا بأس به ) على من هو ضعيف 
3-           إطلاق ( ضعيف ) على من هو ضعيف جدا او متروك 
4-           توثيق مجهول الحال ومن لم يرو عنه إلا واحد .
الإمام السبكي وترتيبه رحمه الله :
-      هو الإمام الحافظ تقي الدين ابو الحسن علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي الشافعي ولد بسبك في مصر .ولي قضاء الشام بوفاة جلال الدين القزويني واستمر فيه نحوا من سبع عشرة سنة حتى نزل لابنه تاج الدين عبد الوهاب  ولما توفي المزي عينت مشيخة دار الحديث الأشرفية للذهبي فقيل ان شرط واقفها ان يكون الشيخ أشعري العقيدة والذهبي متكلم فيه فوليها السبكي . قال الذهبي رحمه الله في المعجم المختص : كان صادقا متثبتا خيرا دينا متواضعا حسن السمت من اوعية العلم يدرس الفقه ويقرره وعلم الحديث ويحرره والاصول ويقويها والعربية ويحققها وصنف التصانيف المتقنة ....) 
-      ألف كتبا في الرد على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مسألة الطلاق الثلاث وشد الرحال لزيارة القبور منها : شفاء السقام في زيارة خير الانام ورد عليه احد تلامذة شيخ الاسلام وهو ابن عبد الهادي ت 744 ه رحمه الله  بكتابه – ( الصارم المنكي في الرد على السبكي ) 
توفي السبكي رحمه الله 756 ه
منهج السبكي في ترتيبه :
 كتب السبكي عنوان الكتاب كما يلي:
( كتاب سؤالات أبي مسلم صالح أباه أبا الحسن أحمد بن عبدالله بن صالح العجلي الكوفي وهوهو مترجم ( بمعرفة الثقات ) من رجال أهل العلم والحديث ومن الضعفاء وذكر مذاهبهم وأخبارهم )) 
-      رتبه على حروف المعجم الفقير الى الله تعالى علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي عفا الله عنه , ويبدأ السبكي ترتيبه بمقدمة بسيطة وبعد انتهاء المقدمة يبدأ ترتيب بالكتاب وهو في البداية دقيق جدا فيضع عناوين أصلية ثم عناوين فرعية مع بيان عدد التراجم في كل باب مثلا :
-      الهمزة مع الهمزة
-      الهمزة مع الباب 
-      من اسمه ابراهيم .. الخ 
منهج الهيثمي في ترتيبه :
-      قام الهيثمي رحمه الله بترتيب كتاب الثقات بإشارة من شيخه العراقي كما هو الحال في مؤلفاته الأخرى ... وقال رحمه الله : وقد رتبته على حروف المعجم وبدات بمن أسمه أحمد ...) ا ه 

نبذة مختصرة عن الإمام ابن القطان الفاسي رحمه الله من خلال كتابه ( بيان الوهم والإيهام ) ( 628 ه ) دراسة وتحقيق الدكتور الحسين آيت سعيد غفر الله له  :
 هو علي بن محمد بن عبد الملك بن يحيى بن محمد بن ابراهيم فاسي الدار والولادة مراكشي المسكن ويكنى ابا الحسن وبها  عرف واشتهر ويلقب بابن القطان .
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في نقد بيان الوهم والإيهام ( ص:71) : (( لقد أسرف في المحاققة والتعنت )) 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) ( 4/1407)  : (( لكنه تعنت في أحوال رجال فما انصف بحيث انه أخذ يلين هشام بن عروة ونحوه )) 
وقال الذهبي في ( الميزان ) ( 4/302) : وقال في ترجمة هشام بن عروة : (( ولا عبرة بما قاله ابو الحسن بن القطان من انه وسهيل بن ابي صالح اختلطا وتغيرا نعم الرجل تغير قليلا ولم يبق حفظه كهو في حال الشبيبة فنسي بعض محفوظات هاو وهم فكان ماذا ؟ ... فدع عنك الخبط وذر خلط الأئمة الاثبات بالضعفاء والمختلطين فهشام شيخ الاسلام ولكن أحسن الله عزاءنا فيك يابن القطان ...) 
قال محقق كتاب ( بيان الوهم والإيهام ) ( ص:90) :
-      هذه هي المقالات التي يبني عليها الذهبي ان ابن القطان متشدد في التجريح بجرح بأدنى شيء كابن حبان الذي يقولون عنه : متشدد في التجريح ومتساهل في التعديل . ... وقال : ذلك ما لم نجد له أثرا في كتابه بعد دراسته كلمة كلمة وكلامه في سهيل بن ابي صالح وهشام بن عروة كلام صريح في انهما تغيرا وذلك منقول عن من قبله 
-      واعجب ممن ينقل هذه المقالة عن الذهبي في الحافظ ابن القطان ويتبناها ويبني عليها نتائج خطيرة كالشيخ عبد الفتاح ابي غدة في قوله : (( وابن القطان هذا معروف بتعنته وتشدده في الرجال كما ذكر ذلك الذهبي في مواضع من كتبه منها في ترجمته في تذكرة الحفاظ )) نقلا عن (( رواة الحديث الذين سكت عنهم ائمة الجرح والتعديل بين التوثيق والتجهيل ) ( ص : 87) 
-      وذكر محققه غفر الله له في المبحث الثالث بعض الاوهام  التي وقعت له وهي عبارة على  ما انتقد عليه الحافظ ابن القطان رحمه الله ( ص : 349- 365) .
-      ومن بين الاوهام : 
1-           رواة جزم بعدم وجودهم وهم موجودين ( ص : 371- 372) 
2-           ومتون انكر وجودها مطلقا وهي موجودة ( ص: 391- 397 )
3-           ورواة جهلهم وهم موثقون ( 61) راويا ( ص: 401- 425) 
4-           ومنها أوهام واقعة له في الأسانيد ( ص:429 – 433)
5-           ومنها اوهامه في النقول ( ص : 438 – 452) .
الى غير ذلك من الأوهام التي  اقتصرنا على أهمها 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 2/87/2) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 4/108) من طريق الحسن بن علي الفسوي : نا سعيد بن سلمان : نام سهر بن عبد الملك بن سلع الهمداني عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله بن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا ذكر أصحابي فأمسكوا وإذا ذكر النجوم فأمسكوا وإذا ذكر القدر فأمسكوا ) 
 قال ابو نعيم رحمه الله :
(( غريب من حديث الأعمش تفرد به عنه مسهر )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ضعيف قال البخاري رحمه الله فيه : (( فيه بعض النظر )) كذا رواه عنه ابن عدي رحمه الله ( 343/1) وكذلك هو في (( التهذيب )) 
-      وفي  ( الميزان)  للذهبي رحمه الله : قال البخاري : (( فيه نظر ))  باسقاط لفظة : (( بعض )) ولعله سهو من الذهبي أو الناسخ .
-      قال النسائي رحمه الله :  (( ليس بالقوي )) 
-      وذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في (( الثقات )) !
-      قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب )) (( لين الحديث )) 
-      بقية رجال الاسناد ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الفسوي هذا 
-      ترجم الخطيب رحمه الله للفسوي ( 7/372) وروى عن الدارقطني انه قال : (( لا بأس به )) 
-      سعيد بن سليمان هو الضبي الواسطي ثقة حافظ من رجال الشيخين 
قال الألباني رحمه الله  :
-       ومن هذا البيان تعلم خطأ قول الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 7/202) : (( رواه الطبراني وفيه مسهر بن عبد الملك وثقه ابن حبان وغيره وفيه خلاف وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح )) 
-      فإن الفسوي هذا ليس من رجال الصحيح بل ولا من رجال سائر الستة 
-      قال الحافظ العراقي *  رحمه الله في ( تخريج الإحياء ) ( 1/5- ط الثقافة الاسلامية ) (( رواه الطبراني من حديث ابن مسعود بإسناد حسن ) 
-      وتبعه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ( 11/477) .
-      وله عن ابن مسعود طريق آخر رواه اللالكائي في ( شرح أصول السنة ) ( 239/1)  لكن لا يصح وفيه علل .
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث  ابو الحسنات محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي رحمه الله وغفر الله له :

-      في الحديث الذي رواه أبو الشيخ ابن حيان في ( أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ( 200- 201) وابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) ( 523- الموارد ) عن يحيى بن زكريا بن إبراهيم بن سويد النخعي : نا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء قال : (( دخلت أنا وعبيد بن عمير على عائشة رضي الله عنها فقال عبد الله بن عمير : حدثينا بأعجب شيء رأيتيه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبكت وقالت : قام ليلة من الليالي فقال : يا عائشة ّ! ذريني أتعبد لربي . قالت : قلت : والله إني لأحب قربك وأحب ما يسرك قالت : فقام فتطهر ثم قام يصلي فلم يزل يبكي حتى بلّ الأرض وجاء بلال يؤذنه بالصلاة فلما رآه يبكي قال : يا رسول الله ! تبكي وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ؟! قال : أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً ؟ لقد نزلت علي ّ الليلة آيات ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها : { إن في خلق السماوات و الأرض } الآية – آل عمران :190) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ( إسناد جيد ) رجاله كلهم ثقات غير يحيى بن زكريا قال ابن ابي حاتم ( 4/2/145) : (( سألت أبي عنه ؟ قال به بأس هو صالح الحديث )) 
-      والحديث عزاه الحافظ المنذري في ( الترغيب ) ( 2/220) لابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) وأقره .
-      وله طريق أخرى عن عطاء أخرجها ابو الشيخ أيضا ( 190-191) ورجالها ثقات غير ابي جناب الكلبي – واسمه يحيى بن ابي حية – قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) : (( ضعفوه لكثرة تدليسه )) 
قال رحمه الله : وقد صرح بالتحديث فانتفت شبهة تدليسه .

فقه الحديث :
فيه فضل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكثرة خشيته وخوفه من ربه وإكثاره من عبادته مع انه تعالى قد غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر فهو المنتهى في الكمال البشري ولا جرم في ذلك فهو سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم , لكن ليس فيه ما يدل على انه صلى الله عليه وسلم قام الليل كله لأنه لم يقع فيه بيان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابتدأ القيام من بعد العشاء او قريبا من ذلك بل إن قوله : (( قام ليلة من الليالي فقال ...) الظاهر ان معناه  : (( قام من نومه ...) أي : نام أوله ثم قام فهو على هذا بمعنى حديثها الآخر : (( كان ينام أول الليل ويحيى آخره ..) اخرجه مسلم ( 2/167) 

وقال رحمه الله :
 (( وإذا تبين هذا فلا يصح حينئذ الاستدلال بالحديث على مشروعية إحياء الليل كله كما فعل – الشيخ عبد الحي اللكنوي  في (( إقامة الحجة على إن الإكثار من التعبد ليس ببدعة )) قال ( ص :13) : (( فدل ذلك على أن نفي عائشة قيام الليل كله محمول على غالب اوقاته صلى الله عليه وسلم )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      يشير ب ( نفي عائشة ) إلى حديثها الآخر : 
(( ولم يقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة يتمها حتى الصباح  ولم يقرأ القرآن في ليلة قط )) أخرجه مسلم ( 2/169- 170) وابو داود ( 1342) واللفظ له .
-      فهذا نص في النفي المذكور لا يقبل التأويل وحمله على غالب الأوقات إنما يستقيم لو كان حديث الباب صريح الدلالة على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قام تلك الليلة بتمامها أما وهو ليس كذلك كما بينا فالحمل المذكور مردود ويبقى النفي المذكور سالما من التقييد وبالتالي تبقى دلالته على عدم مشروعية قيام الليل كله قائمة خلافا لما ذهب إليه الشيخ عبد الحي اللكنوي في كتابه المذكور وفيه كثير من المؤاخذات التي لا مجال لذكرها الآن وغنما طابعه التساهل في سرد الراويات المؤيدة لوجهة نظره من احاديث مرفوعة وآثار موقوفة وحسبك مثالا على هذا انه ذهب الى تحسين حديث (( أصحابي كالنجوم بأيهم اقتديتم اهتديتم )) تقليدا منه لبعض المتأخرين دون ان ينظر في دعواهم مع ما في التحسين المذكور من المخالفة لنصوص الأئمة المتقدمين كما بينته في الاحاديث الضعيفة ( 52) . والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله  عنه وغفر لوالديه :
فكتاب الشيخ المحدث أبي الحسنات محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي الهندي ( 1304 ه ) رحمه الله وغفر الله له ( إقامة الحجة على أن الإكثار في التعبد ليس ببدعة )  حققه وعلق عليه الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة رحمه الله 
فقال مؤلفه ( ص:11) :
فاختلج في خاطري الفاتر كيف التطابق بين هذه الاحاديث وبين مجاهدات هؤلاء الأكابر ؟ إلى أن وسعت النظر في الأخبار وامعنت الفكر في الآثار وتجسست ما حققه الشراح المحققون وتتبعت ما نقحه الفقهاء والمحدثون فظهر لي أن الأخبار في ذلك مختلفة بعضها يهدي الى الاجتهاد وبعضها يرشد الى الاقتصاد وكلها واردة في محلها واقعة في موقعها فاخبار الاجتهاد : محمولة على قدر على ذلك وأخبار الاقتصاد محمولة على من عجز عن ذلك ... فبينا أنا على ذلك إذ سمعت قائلا يقول : الاجتهاد في التعبد كاحياء الليل كله وقراءة القرآن في ركعة واداء ألف ركعة ونحو ذلك مما نقل عن الأئمة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة فوقعت بسماع قوله في الحيرة وقلت له : أترى هؤلاء المجاهدين ومنهم الصحابة والتابعونوجماعا  ت المحدثين من أهل البدعة ؟ فعاد قائلا : الأخبار في المنع عن ذلك موجودة وفي كتب الصحاح مروية فقلت : هذا كلام من لم يتسع نظره واقتصر على ظواهر الألفاظ فكره اما قرع سمعك ان البدعة ما لم يكن في القرون الثلاثة ولا يوجد له أصل من الأصول الأربعة وهذا قد وجد في تلك الأزمنة المتبركة ودلت على جوازه بل على استحبابه لمن يقدر عليه من النصوص الشرعية ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ومما ذهب اليه الشيخ عبد الحي اللكنوي رحمه الله  في كتابه المذكور  فيه كثير من المؤاخذات التي لا مجال لذكرها ..
-      ومن بين ذلك الطابع الذي يغلب عليه رحمه الله سرد الراويات المؤيدة لوجهة نظره من احاديث مرفوعة وآثار موقوفة وحسبك مثالا على تحسين حديث : (( أصحابي كالنجوم ...))
قلت : ومن بين الأمثلة على المؤاخذات :
قوله على حديث ( أصحابي كالنجوم بأيهم أقتديتم اهتديتم ) أخرجه الدارقطني في ( المؤتلف )  وفي كتاب ( غرائب مالك ) والقضاعي في ( مسند الشهاب ) وعبد بن حميد والبيهقي في ( المدخل في السنن ) وابن عدي في ( الكامل ) والدارمي وابن غبد البر في ( جامع بيان العلم وفضله ) وابن عساكر والحاكم وغيرهم بالفاظ مختلفة البنى متقاربة المعنى بطرق متعددة كلها ضعيفة كما بسط الحافظ ابن حجر في ( تخريج احاديث الكشاف ) وذكره في ( التلخيص الحبير ) لكن بسبب كثرة الطرق وصل الى درجة الحسن ولذلك حسنه الصغاني .
قال محققه – عبد الفتاح ابو غده رحمه الله – في الحاشية :
-      نعم لم يصح منها شيء ومنه قال احمد رحمه الله حديث لا يصح وقال البزار رحمه الله : لا يصح هذا الكلام عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الا ان البيهقي قال في كتاب : (( الاعتقاد ) ( ص :160) رويناه في حديث موصول باسناد غير قوي وفي حديث آخر منقطع في الحديث والحديث الصحيح يؤدي بعض معناه وفي حديث ابي موسى المرفوع : (( والنجوم أمنة للسماء فإذا ذهبت النجوم أتى السماء ما توعدون وأنا أمنة لأصحابي فإذا ذهبت أتى أصحابي ما يوعدون وأصحابي أمنة لأمتي فإذا ذهب أصحابي أتى أمتي ما يوعدون )) ( رواه مسلم ) 
ثانيا : ومن المؤاخذات على كتابه المذكور رحمه الله قوله ( ص: 106) :
     وهذا شيخ الاسلام ابو عبد الله الذهبي له تفريط في حق كملة الصوفية  وأجلة الأشعرية حيث يطعن عليهم في تصانيفه بأدنى ما صدر عنهم مما يرى ببادئ النظر انه خلاف الشرع ولذا قال تاج الدين السبكي في ( طبقات الشافعية ) ( 1/190) : هذا شيخنا الذهبي له علم وديانة وعنده على اهل السنة تحامل مفرط ! فلا يجوز ان يعتمد عليه .وهو شيخنا ومعلمنا غير ان الحق احق بالاتباع وقد وصل من التعصب المفرط الى حد يستحي منه وانا أخشى عليه يوم القيامة من غالب المسلمين وأئمتهم الذين حملوا الشريعة النبوية فان غالبهم أشاعرة وهو إذا وقع بأشعري لايبقي ولا يذر والذي اعتقده انهم خصماؤه يوم القيامة ...) انتهى 
-      وقال : قال عبد الوهاب الشعراني في كتابه (( اليواقيت والجواهر في ذكر عقائد الأكابر ) ( 1/8) : سئل الحافظ ابو عبد الله الذهبي عن قول الشيخ محي الدين – في كتابه ( الفصوص ) (( إنه ما صنعه إلا بإذن من الحضرة النبوية فقال : (( إنه ما صنعه إلا بإذن من الحضرة النبوية )) فقال (( ما أظن ان مثل هذا الشيخ يكذب )) مع ان الحافظ الذهبي كان من اشد المنكرين على الشيخ وعلى طائفة الصوفية هو وابن تيمية رحمهم الله وغفر الله لهم –
وقال السيوطي رحمه الله في ( قمع المعارض في نصرة ابن الفارض ) وغن غرك دندنة الذهبي فقد دندن على إلإمام فخر الدين بن الخطيب ذي الخطوب وعلى أكبر  من الإمام وهو ابو طالب المكي صاحب ( قوت القلوب ) وعلى اكبر من ابي طالب هو الشيخ ابو الحسن الأشعري رحمهم الله الذي ذكره يجول في الآفاق ويجوب وكتبه مشحونة بذلك : الميزان والتاريخ وسير النبلاء ..كلا والله لا يقبل كلامه فيهم بل نوصلهم حقهم ونوفيهم . انتهى 
ثالثا : قال المؤلف رحمه الله وغفر الله له : ( ص: 114) :
        بعد تسليم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقم ليلة كلها ولا قرأ القرآن في ليلة ولا زاد على إحدى عشرة ركعة – نقول : قد ثبت منه مثله وما يشبهه في التشدد وهو قيامه حتى تورمت قدماه وذلك كاف في ارتفاع اسم البدعة عن هذه الاجتهادات فإن البدعة : ما لايكون هو ولا مثله في العهد النبوي وليس بشرط ان يثبت كل جزئي من جزئيات العبادة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الى غير ذلك من المخالفات والمؤاخذات اقتصرنا على بعضا منها 
والله الهادي الى سبيل الرشاد .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم ابو عبد الله  الحاكم رحمه الله : 
-      وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 273) والتاريخ الكبير ( 4/1/188) وابن سعد في الطبقات ( 1/192) والحاكم ( 2/613) وأحمد ( 2/381) وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق ( 6/267/1) من طريق ابن عجلان عن القعقاع بن حكيم عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم ( وفي رواية : صالح ) الأخلاق ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد حسن ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وابن عجلان إنما أخرج له مسلم مقرونا بغيره .
-      وله شاهد أخرجه ابن وهب في ( الجامع ) *( ص:75) : أخبرني هشام بن سعد عن زيد بن أسلم مرفوعا به .
وهذا مرسل حسن الإسناد 
-      والحديث صحيح 
-      ورواه مالكا رحمه الله في ( الموطأ) ( 2/904/8) بلاغا وقال ابن عبد البر  رحمه الله في ( التمهيد ) ( 24/333/334) :
حديث صحيح متصل من وجوه صحاح عن ابي هريرة وغيره .
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
 قال محقق كتاب ( الجامع  في الحديث )  للحافظ عبد الله بن وهب بن مسلم  القرشي أبو محمد المصري المتوفى ( 197 ه)  الدكتور  مصطفى حسن حسين محمد أبو الخير  غفر الله له ( ص: 585- 586) 
على حديث الترجمة بأنه (( حديث ضعيف )) .أرسله زيد بن أسلم .
نبذة مختصرة عن الكتاب :
ترجمة الإمام ابن وهب رحمه الله :
 هو الإمام الفقيه المحدث الثقة الحافظ المصنف صاحب مالك بن أنس عبد الله بن وهب بن مسلم أبو محمد المصري القرشي الفهري بالولاء 
توثيق العلماء له وثناؤهم عليه :
قال يحيى بن معين فيه : (( ثقة )) وقال الإمام مالك (( ابن وهب إمام عالم )) 
وقال ابو طالب عن أحمد بن حنبل : عبد الله بن وهب صحيح الحديث يفصل السماع عن العرض والحديث من الحديث ما أصح حديثه ...) 
وقال عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم سمعت أبا زرعة يقول : نظرت في نحو ثلاثين ألفا من حديث ابن وهب بمصر وغيرها وفي رواية اخرى نحو ثمانين الفا من حديث  لا اعلم أني رايت له حديثا لا أصل له وهو ثقة )
وقال ابن عدي : (( ابن وهب من أجلة الناس وثقاتهم 
وقال الخليلي : (( ثقة متفق عليه )) 
وقال ابن سعد (( كان كثير العلم ثقة فيما قال )) 
وقال الذهبي : (( كان ثقة حجة حافظا مجتهدا لا يقلد )) 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله :(( كان ابن وهب رحمه الله من أوعية العلم ولقد لقي بعض صغار التابعين كهشام بن عروة لكن لم يرو عنه ) ذكره في السير ( 9/228) 
وقال ابن عدي : (( حديث الحجاز ومصر وما الى تلك البلاد يدور على رواية على رواية ابن وهب وجمعه لهم مسندا ومقطوعا وقد تفرد عن غير شيخ بالراوية عنهم مثل عمرو بن الحارث وحيوة بن شريح ومعاوية بن صالح وسليمان بن بلال وغيرهم من ثقات الناس ومن ضعفائهم ومن يكون له من الاصناف .. ولا أعلم له حديثا منكرا إذا حدث عنه ثقة من الثقات ) ( الكامل ) ( 4/1521) 
وفاته :
توفي يوم الأحد سنة سبع وتسعين ومائة بمصر . وقال ابن سحنون : ( مات سنة ست وتسعين ) وقيل سنة (( ثمان وتسعين )) .
مؤلفاته :
  ألف مؤلفات كثيرة عظيمة القدر كثيرة النفع منها :
1-           الموطأ الكبير 
2-           الموطأ الصغير
3-           أهوال يوم القيامة 
4-            لا هام ولا صفر 
5-           المغازي 
6-           الردة
7-           البيعة
8-           المناسك
9-           الجامع الكبير
10-     تفسير غريب الموطأ 
11-     كتاب القدر . طبع بتحقيق الدكتور عبد العزيز العثيم 
12-     سماعه عن مالك ثلاثون كتابا 
التعريف بجامع ابن وهب :
-      يعد جامع ابن وهب وهو كتاب حديثي من كنوز السنة الذي يسجل عناية الأمة السلامية بحديث نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعد من أقدم المخطوطات في السنة في جميع مكاتب ومتاحف العالم إن لم يكن أقدمها جميعا وقد احتوى هذا المخطوط على كتاب الانساب وكتاب الصمت وكتاب الخاتم والطيرة والعدوى والهام والصفر والغول .
-      والكتاب مفيد في بابه يحتوي على جمع من الأحاديث في كل باب من بين مرفوع وموقوف ومقطوع وقد بلغت احاديثه سبع عشرة وسبعمائة حديث 
-      وهذه المخطوطة في مدينة إدفو محافظة أسوان مكتوبة على ورق البردي يرجع تاريخ كتابتها إلى القرن الثالث الهجري وهي مسجلة في دار الكتب المصرية تحت فهرس رقم ( 2201) 
موضوع الكتاب :
-      قد حوى مجموعة من الآثار الحديثية وقد قسمه إلى عدد من الكتب :
 اولا ً  :كتاب الأنساب ويحتوي على 
1-           باب النسب 
2-           باب الأسماء 
فصول في : البر والعقوق
ثانيا :  كتاب الصمت :
1-           فصل : الألفاظ التي تخص الحاجات التي لا يصح استعمالها 
2-           فصل عن الكذب 
3-           فصل في الغيبة 
4-           فصل في الجلوس الى القاص 
ثالثا : كتاب الخاتم 
1-            فصل عن :كتاب الخاتم في ربط الاسنان بالذهب 
2-           فصل في الطيرة والعدوى والهام والصفر والغول 
3-           فصل في عاهة وقدر 
4-           فصل في الخاتم والتول والنفس 
5-           فصل في الرقية 
ومن الملاحظ على هذه المخطوطة من جامع ابن وهب وهو أكبر رواة مالك واكثرهم رواية عنه ان جزءا قليلا من الاحاديث مأخوذ من موطأ مالك ولكنها مغيرة تغييرا كثيرا عن الموطأ وربما كان ذلك راجعا الى وجود روايتين للموطأ 
الأولى : رواية يحيى بن يحيى 
الثانية : رواية محمد الشيباني وكذلك المدونة الكبرى ( لسحنون ) رواية ابن القاسم 
والله اعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
-      وهم المحدث شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :
-      وهم الشيخ زهير الشاويش حفظه الله :

في الحديث الذي رواه الحاكم ( 4/261) والبيهقي في ( الأسماء ) ( ص:134) من طريق عمرو ابن الحارث عن دراج عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن الشيطان قال : وعزتك يا رب ! لا أبرح أغوي عبادك ما دامت أرواحهم في أجسادهم فقال الرب تبارك وتعالى : وعزتي وجلالي , لا أزال لهم ما استغفروني ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وذلك من أوهامه فإن دراجا عنده واه 
-      ورواه حسن عن ابن لهيعة عن درا جبه وزاد : (( وارتفاع مكاني )) 
أخرجه البغوي في ( شرح السنة ) * ( 1/146) وأحمد ( 3/29) بدونها واوردها الذهبي في ( العلو ) * ( ص116) من هذا الوجه ولم يعزه لأحد قال : (( دراج واه )) 
-      وعلة هذه الزيادة عندي ابن لهيعة – وهي من تخاليطه – لا من دراج فقد رواه عنه عمرو بن الحارث بدونها كما رأيت .
قال الالباني رحمه الله في الحاشية :
-      ( شرح السنة ) للإمام البغوي رحمه الله طبع في المكتب الإسلامي في ( 16 مجلدة ) وفي تخريج المعلقين عليه – إن صح التعبير – أوهام كثيرة في التصحيح والتضعيف وغيرهما وعدم الإعتناء بالتوفيق بين النصوص التي يتعرضون لذكرها كحديث ابن الزبير المصرح بترك تحريك الإصبع وحديث وائل المثبت للتحريك على أن الأول شاذ أو منكر وقد زعما ( 3/178) أن إسناده قوي ! وقوفا منهما مع ظاهره دون أن يتتبعا طرقه كما يقتضيه  التحقيق العلمي .
والله اعلم .

قال محققه عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      كتاب ( شرح السنة ) للأمام البغوي رحمه الله ( 516 ه) طبع في المكتب الإسلامي بتحقيق وتخريج الشيخين شعيب الارنوؤط و زهير الشاويش غفر الله لهم  وفي تخريجهم من المؤاخذات والاوهام الكثيرة في التصحيح والتضعيف وغيرها من الأوهام من السقط والتصحيف والعزو وعدم الاعتناء بالتوفيق بين النصوص التي يتعرضون لذكرها كما اقتضى التحقيق العلمي .. وذكر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بعض الامثلة في السلسلتين غفر الله لهم وعفا الله لهم ..ولعل من باب من اجتهد فأصاب فله اجران ومن أجتهد فاخطأ فله أجرٌ . والله المستعان .

-      وهناك بعض الأخطاء العقدية للشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله وغفر الله له من خلال تعليقاته على كتب التراث الاسلامي قد لاحت بوادره وقد ألف الشيخ خالد بن عبد الرحمن الشايع  غفر الله له كتاب في ذلك سماه ( إستدراك وتعقيب على الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط في تأويله بعض أحاديث الصفات )  قرأه وعلق عليه الشيخ المحدث العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء .

قال مؤلفه ( ص : 7) :
 فقد رأيت ان انبه الى بعض الاخطاء العقدية التي وقع فيها احد علماء عصرنا الفضلاء والذي له من العناية بتحقيق الكتب القيمة ونشرها والتسبب في ذلك ما ينبغي ان يشهد له به كل منصف ..ولما كانت الاخطاء الواقعة من الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط متعلقة بامر عظيم هو اغلى واعظم ما لدى المكلف في هذه الحياة الا وهو العقيدة فقد رايت ان الواجب بيان تلك الاخطاء والتحذير من الوقوع فيها ..
وفي ختام هذه المقدمة أنبه لأمور : 
ان الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط قد قرر في بعض تعليقاته عقيدة الاشاعرة في باب  السماء والصفات بكلام من إنشائه هو وفي البعض الاخر – وهو الكثر – قرر تلك العقيدة بنقولات عن بعض العلماء المتقدمين ممن كانت له بعض الهفوات في هذا الجانب – رحمهم الله وعفا عنهم 
وقال وما احسن ما قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( العقل والنقل ) ( 2/102) (( ... ثم إنه ما من هؤلاء إلا من له في الإسلام مساع مشكورة وحسنات مبرورة ..ما لايخفى على من عرف احوالهم وتكلم فيهم بعلم وصدق وعدل وإنصاف ..) 

ومن تأويلاته لبعض الصفات عفا الله عنه وغفر الله له :
-      تأويل صفة اليد لله سبحانه في التعليق على رياض الصالحين للامام النووي رحمه الله ( ص :19 – 23)
-      تأويل صفة الغضب والرضا والرحمة في العليق على رياض الصالحين للامام النووي رحمه الله ( ص: 27- 31)
-      تأويل صفة اليد وبسطها في التعليق على رياض الصالحين للامام النووي رحمه الله ( ص: 35- 37)
-      تأويل صفة العجب لله تعالى في التعليق على رياض الصالحين للامام النووي رحمه الله ( ص :41- 45)
-      تأويل صفة الفرح لله تعالى في التعليق على مسند الامام احمد رحمه الله 
الى غير ذلك من التأويلات عفا الله عنه وغفر الله له ذكرها في تعليقاته وتحقيقاته .
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_-     _ وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


_في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام احمد (_ 6/248) حدثنا عثمان بن عمر : ثنا يونس عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي على خمرة فقال : ( يا عائشة ! ارفعي عنا حصيرك هذا فقد خشيت ان يكون يفتن الناس ) 
وأخرجه ابن خزيمة في ( صحيحه ) ( 2/105/1011) والسراج *في ( مسنده ) ( ق103/1) من طرق أخرى عن عثمان بن عمر به 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين ) 
قال الهيثمي في ( المجمع ) ( 2/56) :
(( رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح وهو عند مسلم وأصحاب السنن مختصراً في صلاته على الخمرة )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      أنه يوهم أنه عندهم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها  – وهذا وهم من الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله – والواقع أنه عندهم من حديث ميمونة رضي الله عنها 
-      أنه ليس عند البخاري وهو خطأ فقد أخرجه في آخر الحيض واوائل الصلاة وهو مخرج في ( صحيح أبي داود ) ( 663) و ( الروض النضير ) (87) 
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      نبذة مختصرة لمسند السراج لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم السراج النيسابوري المتوفى 313 ه  حققه وخرج احاديثه الشيخ إرشاد الحق الأثري غفر الله له 
ولادته :
  وهوالإمام الحافظ شيخ افسلام أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مهران بن عبد الله بن العباس السراج الثقفي مولاهم النيسابوري ولد سنة ست عشرة ومائتين كما ذكره الذهبي وغيره 
ثناء الأئمة :
اتفق الحفاظ والأئمة على توثيقه قال الخطيب ورد السراج ببغداد قديما وحديثا واقام بها دهرا طويلا ثم رجع نيسابور واس تقر بها الى حين وفاته وكان قد حدث ببغداد شيئا يسيرا وكان من المكثرين الثقات الصادقين الاثبات عنى بالحديث وصنف كتبا كثيرة وهي معروفة مشهورة وكان رحمه الله شديدا على اهل البدع وكان لا يحدث اولاد الكلابية .
مصنفاته :
وقد صنف افمام السراج كتبا كثيرة كما قال الخطيب لكن للاسف لم نطلع على مصنفاته اكثر من عشرة كتب منها :
1-           كتاب التاريخ : ذكره الخطيب والذهبي وغيرهما وقال السخاوي في ( الإعلان ) ( ص 603) انه في الكلام في احوال الرواة وقد يذكر الحافظ كثيرا عنه وفيات المحدثين ورواة الحديث كما لا يخفى على طالب التهذيب والإصابة بل يذكر احيانا الجرح والتعديل وقد اقتبس منه الخطيب في تاريخه 236 موضعا كما اقتبس منه الحافظ ابو نعيم في الحلية فيما يزيد على مائتي موضع كما ذكره الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري في موارد الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه ( ص:192,361.362, 558)
وقد اهتم امام المحدثين الامام البخاري بتاريخ الإمام السراج واستفاد منه
2-           كتاب الأخبار : ذكره ابن النديم في الفهرست ( ص:155) وقال روى فيه اخبار المحدثين والوزراء والولاة وغير ذلك من سائر البلدان 
3-           كتاب رسائل : ذكره ابن النديم ايضا 
4-           كتاب الأشعار المختارة الصحيحة منها والمعارة : ذكره ابن النديم ايضا 
5-           كتاب الاخوة والاخوات : ذكره الحاكم في معرفة علوم الحديث ( ص153) وذكره الخطيب البغدادي 
6-           حديث البيتوتة الصغيرة : ذكره السمعاني في التحبير ( 2/69) 
7-           المستخرج على صحيح مسلم : اشار اليه الذهبي في السير وذكر عن الامام ابن الاخرم انه قال : استعان بي السراج في التخريج على صحيح مسلم 
8-           حديث السراج 
9-           التفسير : ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في ترجمة ابي خلف وساق اسنادا وقال اخرجه ابو العباس السراج في تفسيره ( التعجيل ) ( ص 481) 
10-     المسند الكبير : ذكره الذهبي في السير والتذكرة والسمعاني في الانساب وغيرهما 
منهجه رحمه الله :
   وقد يسمى المسند لكون احاديثه مسندة كما سمى الامام البخاري كتابه بالمسند وكذا سمى الامام السراج كتابه بالمسند الكبير وهو مرتب على الابواب وجمع فيه احاديثه مروياته المرفوعة في باب على ترتيب ابواب الفقه عند المحدثين رحمهم الله 
وقد ذكر الشيخ الكتاني في ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) ( ص 64) ان مسند الامام السراج مرتب على الابواب ولم يوجد منه الا الطهارة وما معها في اربعة عشرا جزءا وهكذا في بعض مسموعاته ) ا ه
والله أعلم 
 ( والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد في مسنده ( 4/146) وكذا الطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 17/288)  وفي الأوسط ( 9329) من طريق عبد الله بن الوليد عن أبي الخير عن عقبة بن عامر الجهني قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن كان في شيء شفاء ففي شرطة محجم أو شربة عسل أو كية تصيب ألما وأنا أكره الكي ولا أحبه 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عبد الله بن الوليد – وهو ابن قيس التجيبي البصري – وقد روى عنه جماعة من الثقات ووثقه ابن حبان وقال الدارقطني : ( لا يعتبر به ) 
-      لكن له شواهد منها معاوية بن خديج مرفوعا مثله .
أخرجه أحمد في المسند ( 6/401) والطبراني في الكبير ( 19/430/1044) وفي الاوسط ( 9/134/9337) 
-      وله شاهدان آخران من حديث جابر بن عبد الله وعبد الله بن عمر 

تنبيهات :
1-           وقع في رواية عبد الله بن الوليد لفظ ( ثلاثة ) في أوله وهي منكرة أو شاذة لما عرفت من حال عبد الله بن الوليد 
2-           ووقع في ( مسند أحمد ) ( ثلاثا ) على النصب وهي أنكر لأنه لا أصل له في شيء من الاحاديث 
3-           وقد ( توهم ) السيوطي رحمه الله أن اللفظ الأول من صلب الحديبث فذكره تحت ( حرف الثاء ) : ( ثلاث إن كان ...) 
وقد نبهت عليه في التعليق عليه .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
          هذا آخر حديث حققه الشيخ في السلسلة الصحيحة المباركة التي نفع الله
         بها العامة وطلبة العلم ونسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته الى يوم القيامة
         إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء )
            والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
         والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-       وهم الخطيب التبريزي  رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
-      وهم  الحافظ  ابن حجر رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 1/66) حدثنا محمد بن خزيمة : حدثنا معلى بن أسد العمي : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار بن عبد الله الداناج قال : (( شهدت أبا سلمة بن عبد الرحمن جلس في مسجد في زمن خالد بن عبد الله ابن خالد بن اسيد قال : فجاء الحسن فجلس إيه فتحدثا فقال أبو سلمة : حدثنا أبو هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( الشمس والقمر ثوران مكوران في النار يوم القيامة ) فقال الحسن : ما ذنبهما ؟ فقال : إنما أحدثك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسكت الحسن .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح على شرط البخاري وقد أخرجه في ( صحيحه ) مختصرا فقال ( 2/304) حدثنا مسدد قال : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار به بلفظ : ( الشمس والقمر مكوران يوم القيامة ) 
-      وليس عنده قصة أبي سلمة مع الحسن وهي صحيحة 
-      وقد وقع للخطيب التبريزي وهم في إسناد هذا الحديث والقصة حيث جعل الحديث من تحديث الحسن عن أبي هريرة والمناقشة بينهما وقد نبهت عليه في تعليقي على كتابه ( مشكاة المصابيح ) ( 5692) 
-      وللحديث شاهد فقال الطيالسي في ( مسنده ) ( 2103) : حدثنا درست عن يزيد بن أبان الرقاشي عن أنس رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظ : (( إن الشمس والقمر ثوران عقيران في النار )) 
وهذا إسناد ضعيف من أجل الرقاشي فإنه ضعيف ومثله درست ولكنه أخرجه الطحاوي وابو يعلى ( 3/17/10) وابن عدي ( 129/2) وابو الشيخ في العظمة كما في ( اللآلى المصنوعة ) ( 1/82) وابن مردويه كما في الجامع الصغير .
-      وقد أساء ابن الجوزي بإيراده لحديثه في ( الموضوعات ) على انه قد تناقض فقد أورده  أيضا في ( الواهيات ) يعني : الأحاديث الواهية غير الموضوعة وكل ذلك سهو منه عن حديث أبي هريرة هذا الصحيح . والله الموفق .
-      قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح ( 6/214) في حديث أنس عن أبي  يعلى – زيادة – (( ليراهما من عبدهما )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
ولم أرهما في ( مسنده ) 
قلت :
وهو كما قال رحمه الله فلعله نسب إليه خطأ لوهم في  العزو او تفسير لها أدرج في الحديث .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث لذي اخرجه البخاري ( 4/222) ومسلم ( 3/103) وأحمد ( 2/232) من طرق عن محمد بن فضيل عن أبيه عن عمارة بن القعقاع عن أبي زرعة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اللهم ! اجعل رزق آل محمد قوتا ) 
واللفظ لمسلم وكذا أحمد إلا أنه قال : (( بيتي )) بدل: (( محمد )) ولفظ البخاري : (( اللهم ! ارزق آل محمد قوتا ً)) 
ويؤيد اللفظ الأول أن الأعمش رواه عن عمارة بن القعقاع به 
أخرجه مسلم والترمذي ( 2/57- بولاق ) وابن ماجه ( 4139) والبيهقي ( 7/46) من طرق عن وكيع : حدثنا الأعمش به 
وقال الترمذي : (( حديث حسن صحيح ))
أخرجه مسلم من طرق أبي اسامة قال : سمعت الأعمش به إلا انه قال : (( كفافاً)) بدل : (( قوتا )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      والراوية التي رواها مسلم أرجح عندي لموافقتها لراوية بعض الراوة عن الأعمش . والله أعلم 
-      ( تنبيه ) 
أورد السيوطي الحديث في ( الجامع الصغير ) بلفظ مسلم وبزيادة (( في الدنيا )) وعزاه لمسلم والترمذي وابن ماجه وكذلك اورده في ( الجامع الكبير ) ( 1/309) من رواية هؤلاء الثلاثة وكذا احمد وأبي يعلى والبيهقي ولا أصل لها عند أحد منهم 
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم ( 6/110-111) عن عمر بن حمزة : أخبرني أبو غطفان المري : أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يشربن أحد منكم قائما ً) 
والزيادة [ فمن نسي فليستقئ ] 
وعمر هذا وإن احتج به مسلم فقد ضعفه أحمد وابن معين والنسائي وغيرهم ولذلك قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) 
(( ضعيف )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      فالحديث بهذه الزيادة ضعيف 
-      لكن صح بلفظ آخر ولذلك أوردته هنا بدونها فقد رواه ابو زياد الطحان قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى رجلا يشرب قائما فقال له : ( قه ) قال لمه ؟ قال : ( أيسرك أن يشرب معك الهر ؟ ) قال : لا قال : ) فإنه قد شرب معك من هو شر منه , الشيطان !) 
أخرجه أحمد ( 7990) والدارمي ( 2/121) والطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 3/19) والبزار ( 2896) عن شعبة عن أبي زياد به 
وهذا سند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي زياد هذا 
قال ابن معين  رحمه الله : 
ثقة )
وقال ابو حاتم  رحمه الله :
( شيخ صالح الحديث ) كما في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 4/2/373) 
وقال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
(( لا يعرف )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
مما لا يعرج على-  قول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله – بعد توثيق هذين الإمامين له – 
قلت : قصد : ابن معين وابو حاتم رحمهم الله وأسكنهم الفردوس الأعلى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث رواه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) (1007و 1008) وابو داود ( 5208) والترمذي ( 2/118) والنسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 369- 371) وكذا ابن السني في ( عمله ) ( 444) والطحاوي في ( المشكل ) ( 2/139) وابن حبان ( 1932و 1933) واحمد ( 2/230) والحميدي ( 1162) وابو يعلى في مسنده ( ق 306/1) والفاكهي في حديثه عن ابي يحيى بن ابي ميسرة ( 1/5/2) عن ابن عجلان عن سعيد المقبري عن ابي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا انتهى أحدكم إلى المجلس فليسلم فإذا أراد أن يقوم فيسلم فليست الأولى بأحق من الآخرة ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
(( حديث حسن )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      (( إسناده جيد )) ورجاله ثقات 
-      وفي ابن عجلان – واسمه محمد – كلام يسير لا يضر في الاحتجاج بحديثه لا سيما وقد تابعه يعقوب بن زيد التيمي عن المقبري به 
أخرجه البخاري في ( الادب المفرد ) ( 986) والنسائي ( 368) وابن حبان ( 1931) 
-      والتيمي ثقة فصح الحديث والحمد لله وله شواهد تقويه 
الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      والحديث عزاه الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الجامع الصغير ) و ( الكبير ) ( 1/45/1) لابن حبان والحاكم في ( المستدرك ) أيضا ثم عزاه في مكان آخر من ( الكبير ) ( 1/21/1) لابن السني في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ولم أره في ( المستدرك ) بعد أن راجعته فيه في ( البر ) و(الصلة )  و ( الأدب ) . والله اعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      تتبعت المستدرك فلم أجده فيه فلعله وهم من الحافظ رحمه الله .ولعل ذلك من بين اوهامه في عزوه للصحاح والمسانيد وغيرها وهي غير موجودة فيه .
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


 في الحديث الذي رواه أبو داود ( 3645) والترمذي ( 2/119) والحاكم ( 1/75) وصححه أحمد ( 5/186) والفاكهي في ( حديثه ) ( 1/14/2) واللفظ له كلهم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن أبيه عن خارجة بن زيد عن أبيه قال : (( لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة أتي بي إليه فقرأت  عليه فقال : ( تعلم كتاب اليهود فإني لا آمنهم على كتابنا ) قال : فما مر بي خمس عشرة حتى تعلمته فكنت أكتب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقرأ كتبهم إليه )) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
(( حديث حسن صحيح )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناده حسن وإنما صححه الترمذي لأن له طريقا أخرى وقد قال الترمذي عقب ذلك : (( وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه عن زيد بن ثابت , رواه الأعمش عن ثابت بن عبيد الانصاري عن زيد بن ثابت قال : أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اتعلم السريانية ) 
وصله أحمد ( 5/182) والحاكم ( 3/422) عن جرير عن الأعمش به بلفظ : (( قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتحسن السريانية ؟ فقلت : لا قال : فتعلمها فإنه  ياتينا كتب فتعلمتها في سبعة عشر يوما ً) 
وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( صحيح إن كان ثابت بن عبيد سمعه  من زيد بن ثابت )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( لا ادري الذي حمل الحاكمعلى التردد في سماع ثابت إياه من زيد وهو ملاه ولم يتهم بالتدليس ))
قال ابن حبان رحمه الله في ( الثقات ) ( 1/6) :
(( ثابت بن عبيد الانصاري كوفي يروي عن عمر وزيد بن ثابت روى عنه ابن سيرين والأعمش وهو مولى زيد بن ثابت )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد قيل ان ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري هو غير ثابت بن عبيد مولى زيد فرق بينهما أبو حاتم في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 1/1/454) وعزى الحافظ في ( التهذيب ) هذا التفريق الى ابن حبان أيضا هو (( وهم )) بل ما نقلته عن ابن حبان يدل على عدم التفريق وهو الذي اعتمده الحافظ في التقريب وسواء كان هذا او ذاك فكلاهما ثقة فالسند صحيح 
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 119) وابن حبان ( 2054) والحاكم (4/166) واحمد ( 2/440) واسحاق بن راهويه ( 4/36/2) والبزار ( 1902) والخرائطي في مساوى الأخلاق ( 177/379) من طريق الأعمش : قال حدثنا أبو يحيى مولى جعدة بن هبيرة : قال سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : (( قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ! إن فلانة تقوم الليل وتصوم النهار وتفعل وتصدق وتؤذي جيرانها بلسانها ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا خير فيها هي من أهل النار قال : وفلانة تصلي المكتوبة وتصدق بأثوار [ من الأقط ] ولا تؤذي أحداً فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هي من أهل الجنة )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وإسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير ابي يحيى هذا وقد بيض له الحافظ في ( التهذيب ) فلم يذكر توثيقه عن أحد وبناء عليه قال في ( التقريب ) : (( مقبول )) : أي : لين الحديث 
-      وهذا منه  ((عجيب )) –  قلت : ووهم* منه رحمه الله  – 
-      فقد روى ابن أبي حاتم ( 4/2/457)  عن ابن معين أنه قال فيه : (( ثقة ))
-      واعتمده الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ) فقال أيضا : (( ثقة )) 
-      ويقوي ذلك أن مسلما أخرج له حديثا واحدا كما في تهذيب الكمال 
-      ووثقه ابن حبان أيضا 
-      والحديث أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة أيضا كما في ( الترغيب ) ( 4/235) 
-      وصحح إسناده .
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الصنعاني رحمه الله :


   في حديث أبي الدرداء  يرويه الوليد بن مسلم عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : (( خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر رمضان في حر شديد حتى إن كان أحدنا ليضع يده على رأسه من شدة الحر وما فينا صائم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبد الله بن رواحة ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله 
-      أخرجه مسلم ( 3/145) : حدثنا داود بن رشيد : حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم به 
-      والوليد بن مسلم وإن كان ثقة فإنه يدلس تدليس التسوية وقد عنعن الإسناد كله . لكن أخرجه ابو داود في ( سننه ) ( 1/378) : حدثنا مؤمل بن الفضل : ثنا الوليد : ثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز ..فساقه مسلسلا بالتحديث في جميع الراوة إلا في أم الدرداء فقال : عن أبي الدرداء به إلا انه قال في بعض غزواته ولم يقل : (( في شهر رمضان )) 
وهذا هو الصواب لان حديث أبي الدرداء ليس فيه ( شهر رمضان ) وذلك لأمور منها :
1-           ان سعيد بن عبد العزيز وإن كان ثقة فقد كان اختلط قبل موته كما قال ابو مسهر وقد اختلف عليه في قوله )  في شهر رمضان ) فأثبته عنه الوليد بن مسلم في رواية داود بن رشيد عنه ولم يثبتها عنه في رواية مؤمل بن الفضل وهو ثقة وتترجح هذه الرواية بمتابعة بعض الثقات له عليها منهم عمرو بن أبي سلمة عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز  به بلفظ : ( كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر ...) 
أخرجه الشافعي في ( السنن ) ( 1/269) 
ومنهم ابو المغيرة واسمه عبد القدوس بن الحجاج الحمصي 
أخرجه احمد ( 5/194) عنه 
فهؤلاء ثلاثة من الثقات لم يذكروا ذلك الحرف ( شهر رمضان ) فروايتهم مقدمة على رواية الوليد الخرى كما هو ظاهر لا يخفى ويؤيده الأمر التالي 
2-           ان عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر قد تابع سعيدا على رواية الحديث عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله بتمامه ولكنه خالفه في هذا الحرف فقال : ( خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفارنا ..) 
أخرجه البخاري ( 3/147) وعبد الرحمن هذا أثبت من سعيد فروايته عند المخالفة أرجح لا سيما إذا وافقه عليها سعيد نفسه في اكثر الراويات عنه 
3-           ان هشام بن سعد قد تابعه ايضا ولكنه لم يذكر فيه الحرف المشار أليه 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6/444) عن حماد بن خالد قال : ثنا هشام بن سعد عن عثمان ابن حيان واسماعيل بن عبيد الله عن أم الدرداء به 
وهشام بن سعد ثقة حسن الحديث وقد احتج به مسلم 
4-           ان الحديث جاء من طريق اخرى عن ام الدرداء لم يرد فيه الحرف المذكور 
اخرجه مسلم ( 3/145) وابن ماجه ( 1/510) والبيهقي ( 4/245) واحمد ( 5/194) من طرق عن هشام بن سعد عن عثمان بن حيان الدمشقي عن ام الدرداء بلفظ (( لقد رأيتنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره ..) 
وقرن احمد في رواية له كما تقدم اسماعيل بن عبيد الله مع عثمان بن حيان فقد روى هشام بن سعد الحديث من طريقين عن أم الدرداء .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      فمن هذه الوجوه الأربعة ترجح ان قوله في رواية مسلم ( في شهر رمضان ) شاذ لا يثبت في الحديث 
-      وقد أوهم الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي في ( عمدة الأحكام ) حيث أورد الحديث رقم ( 183) بلفظ مسلم بهذه الزيادة أنها من المتفق عليها بين الشيخين لأنه لم يقل على الأقل : ( واللفظ لمسلم ) كما هو الواجب في مثله ولم أجد من نبه على شذوذ هذه الزيادة حتى ولا الحافظ ابن حجر بل إنه ذكرها من رواية مسلم ثم بنى عليها قوله : ( وبهذه الزيادة يتم المراد من الاستدلال ( يعني على جواز إفطار المسافر في رمضان ) ويتوجه الرد بها على ابن حزم في زعمه ان حديث أبي الدرداء هذا لا حجة فيه لاحتمال ان يكون ذلك الصوم تطوعا ً)
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
إن الرد المذكور غير متجه بعد ان حققنا شذوذ رواية مسلم شذوذا لا يدع مجالا للشك فيه ولو ان الحافظ رحمه الله تيسر له تتبع طرق هذا الحديث والفاظه لما قال ما ذكر 
-      وقد وهم  في الحديث الحافظ الصنعاني في ( العدة ) ( 3/368) وهما آخرا فقال رحمه الله : 
( وهذا الحديث في مسلم لأبي الدرداء وفي البخاري نسبه لأم الدرداء )
والصواب ان الحديث عند البخاري كما هو عند مسلم من مسند أبي الدرداء لكنهما أخرجاه من طريق أم الدرداء عنه 
-      هذا وإنما يتجه الرد على ابن حزم بالاحاديث الاخرى عن جماعة من الصحابة  ومنها حديث الذي رواه مسلم ( 3/145)  من حديث حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي رضي الله عنه قال : ( يا رسول الله ! أجد بي قوة على الصيام في السفر فهل علي جناح ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  هي رخصة ( يعني الفطر في السفر ) من الله فمن أخذ بها فحسن ومن أحب ان يصوم فلا جناح عليه ) 
-      والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1601) والبيهقي ( 4/59) من طريق قيس بن أبي عمارة مولى الأنصار قال : سمعت عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم يحدث عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( ما من مؤمن يعزي أخاه بمصيبة إلا كساه الله سبحانه من حلل الكرامة يوم القيامة ) 

قال البوصيري رحمه الله  في ( زوائد ابن ماجه ) ( 2/50 – دار العربية ) : 
(( هذا اسناد فيه مقال قيس أبو عمارة ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكاشف ) : ( ثقة ) وقال البخاري رحمه الله : ( فيه نظر ) وباقي رجال الاسناد على شرط مسلم رواه ابن ابي شيبة في مسنده هكذا وعبد بن حميد 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قال وما ذكره عن البخاري هو في ( تاريخه الصغير ) ( ص:180) دون ( الكبير ) وحكاه عنه العقيلي في ( الضعفاء ) ( 3/468) وساق له حديثين وقال :
(( لا يتابع عليهما ورويا بإسناد أصلح من هذا ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      والحديثان المشار إليهما أحدهما في عيادة المريض والآخر فيمن هو أولى بالشفاعة 
-      أما عن قول الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التهذيب ) :
(( أحدهما الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه في ( التعزية بالميت ) 
قصد  ويعني به هذا (( فوهم منه رحمه الله )) 
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي رواه ( 3712) والحارث بن اسامة في ( مسنده ) ( ص 251 من زوائده ) وابو يعلى ( ق156/1) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 3/74/1) وابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) ( 2372) والحاكم ( 1/509) من طريق فضيل بن مرزوق : حدثنا أبو سلمة الجهني عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما أصاب أحدا قط ولا هم فقال : اللهم ! إني عبدك وابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك أسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو علمته أحدا من خلقك أو انزلته في كتابك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدر وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي إلا أذهب الله همه وحزنه وأبدله مكانه فرجا قال : فقيل : يا رسول الله ! ألا نتعلمها ؟ فقال : بلى : ينبغي لمن سمعها أن يتعلمها ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم إن سلم من إرسال عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن أبيه فإنه مختلف في سماعه من أبيه ))
تعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله :
(( قلت : وأبو سلمة لا يدرى من هو ولا رواية له في الكتب الستة )) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله 
(( وابو سلمة الجهني ترجمه  في ( التعجيل ) وقال :  (( مجهول , قاله الحسيني وقال مرة : لا يدرى من هو ؟ وهو كلام الذهبي في ( الميزان ) وقد ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) وأخرج حديثه في ( صحيحه ) وقرأت بخط الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي : يحتمل ان يكون خالد بن سلمة .قلت : وهوبعيد لأن خالد مخزومي وهذا جهني ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وما استبعده الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله هو الصواب لما سيأتي .
-      ووافقه على ذلك الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على ( المسند ) ( 5/267) وأضاف الى ذلك بقوله : (( وأقرب منه عندي أن يكون هو موسى بن عبد الله او ابن عبد الجهني ويكنى أبا سلمة فإنه من هذه الطبقة )) 
-      وما استقربه الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله هو الذي أجزم به 
-      ثم قال رحمه الله :ثم وجدت حديثا آخر من رواية موسى الجهني يرويه عن مصعب بن سعد عن ابيه مرفوعا بلفظ : ( أيعجز احدكم ان يكسب كل يوم ألف حسنة ....) الحديث رواه مسلم ( 8/71) 
-      فهذا مما يؤكد قول الحاكم المتقدم : ( صحيح على شرط مسلم ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      بقي الكلام على الانقطاع الذي أشار اليه الحاكم وأقره الذهبي عليه وهو قوله (( إن سلم من ارسال عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن أبيه ..) 
-      هو سالم من الانقطاع فقد ثبت سماعه منه بشهادة جماعة من الأئمة منهم سفيان الثوري وشريك القاضي وابن معين والبخاري وابو حاتم وروى البخاري في ( التاريخ الصغير ) بإسناد لا بأس به عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله ابن مسعود عن ابيه قال : (( لما حضر عبد الله الوفاة قال له ابنه عبد الرحمن : يا أبت ! أوصني . قال : ابك من خطيئتك )) 
فلا عبرة بعد ذلك بقول من نفى سماعه منه لأنه لا حجة لديه على ذلك إلا عدم العلم بالسماع 
( ومن علم حجة على من لم يعلم )
والله أعلم 
والحديث صححه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وتلميذه ابن القيم وقد صرح في اكثر من كتابه من كتبه منها ( شفاء العليل ) ( ص:274) وابن تيمية رحمه الله اورده في كتابه ( الكلم الطيب ) ( ص 123) من رواية أحمد وابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) وأقره 
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه النسائي ( 1/11) والترمذي ( 1/17) وابن ماجه ( 1/130) والطيالسي ( 1/45- من ترتيبه ) كلهم عن شريك عن المقدام بن شريح عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت : ( من حدثكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يبول قائما فلا تصدقوه ما كان يبول إلا قاعدا ً) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
(( حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أحسن شيء في هذا الباب )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وليس معناه – قول الترمذي رحمه الله – تحسين الحديث بله تصحيحه كما هو معروف في علم المصطلح وكأن ذلك لضعف شريك القاضي .
-      ولكنه لم ينفرد به بل تابعه سفيان الثوري عن المقدام بن شريح به 
أخرجه ابو عوانة في ( صحيحه ) ( 1/198) والحاكم ( 1/181) والبيهقي ( 1/101) واحمد ( 1/136و 192و213) من طريق سفيان به .
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      (( صحيح على شرط الشيخين )) 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
-      وفيه نظر فعن المقدام بن شريح وأباه لم يحتج بهما البخاري فهو على شرط مسلم وحده 
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله  في ( المهذب )* ( 1/22/2) :
-      (( سنده صحيح )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      فتبين ما سبق ان الحديث صحيح بهذه المتابعة 
-      وقد خفيت على الترمذي رحمه الله فلم يصحح الحديث وليس ذلك غريبا ولكن الغريب ان يخفى ذلك على غير واحد من الحفاظ المتأخرين  أمثال العراقي رحمه الله والسيوطي رحمه الله وغيرهما فأعلا الحديث بشريك وردا على الحاكم رحمه اله تصحيحه إياه (( متوهمين )) انه عنده من طريقه وليس كذلك كما عرفت وكنت قد اغتررت بكلامهم برهة من الزمن في التعليق على هذا الحديث من ( المشكاة ) ( 365)  والأن أجزم بصحة الحديث للمتابعة المذكورة ونسأل الله تعالى ان لا يؤاخذنا بتقصيرنا . ولله الحمد والمنة .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      قول الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله قال الحافظ الذهبي في ( المهذب )  قصد بذلك رحمه الله ان هذا الكتاب هو ( المهذب في اختصار السنن الكبير للبيهقي ) اختصره الحافظ ابو عبد الله محمد بن احمد الذهبي الشافعي ت ( 748 ه ) رحمه الله
-      الكتاب حققته دار المشكاة للبحث العلمي  بإشراف الشيخ ياسر بن إبراهيم 
-      واما عن منهجه في مختصره فقال رحمه الله في مقدمته :
(( لم اختصر من احاديث الكتاب شيئا بل اختصرت الاسانيد فان بها طال الكتاب وبقيت من السند ما يعرف به مخرج الحديث وما حذفت من السند إلا ما صح الى المذكور فأما متونه فأتيت بها الإ في مواضع قليلة جدا من المكرر وقد أحذفها إذا قرب الباب من الباب واتى ببعض المتن وقد تكلمت على كثير من الاسانيد بحسب اجتهادي والله الموفق وقد رمزت على الحديث بمن خرجه من الأئمة الستة ( خ ’ م ’ د’ ت ’ س’ ق ) ولم أتمم هذا فإن  فسح الله عز وجل في الاجل طالعت عليه الأطراف لشيخنا ابي الحجاج الحافظ ان شا الله تعالى وهذا امر هين كل من هو محدث فإنه يقدر على رمز احاديث الكتاب من الأطراف وما خرج عن الكتب الستة فقد بينت لك اسناده ومخرجه من كتب الجرح والتعديل فالرجال ثلاثة : إما موثق مقبول وأما مضعف غير حجة وإما مجهول لكن كل قسم من الثلاثة على مراتب في القوة واللين والجهالة ) ا ه 
والله اعلم 
( والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تتمة لأوهام الحفاظ  ( الذهبي والعراقي والسيوطي ..) رحمهم الله وغفر الله لهم 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( ولم أجد حتى الآن من نبه على اوهام هؤلاء العلماء ولا على هذه المتابعة إلا ان الحافظ رحمه الله كأنه أشار اليها في الفتح ( 1/382) حين ذكر الحديث وقال رحمه الله : 
رواه ابو عوانة في ( صحيحه ) والحاكم )
فاقتصر في العزو عليهما لانه ليس في طريقهما شريك بخلاف اصحاب ( السنن ) ولذلك لم يعزوه اليهم 
والحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله .
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله 
وهم  الحافظ العجلوني رحمه الله
وهم الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله :
 وهم محمد زاهد الكوثري عفا الله عنه :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو داود ( 2/503- طبع الحلبي ) والترمذي ( 3/367) وابن ماجه ( 2/479) في ( صحيحه ) ( 1834) والآجري في ( الشريعة ) ( ص:25) والحاكم ( 1/128) وأحمد ( 2/332) وابو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( ق280/2) من طرق عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( افترقت اليهود على إحدى أو اثنتين وسبعين فرقة وتفرقت النصارى على إحدى أو اثنتين وسبعين فرقة وتفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
(( حديث حسن صحيح ))
وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      (( صحيح على شرط مسلم )) 
-      ووافقه الذهبي  رحمه الله 
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
-      فيه نظر فإن محمد بن عمرو فيه كلام ولذلك لم يحتج به مسلم وإنما روى له متابعة وهو حسن الحديث .
-      وأما قول الكوثري فيمقدمة ( التبصير في الدين ) ( ص:5) إنه لا يحتج به إذا لم يتابع فمن مغالطته او مخالفته المعروفة فإن الذي استقر عليه رأي المحدثين من المحققين الذين درسوا اقوال الائمة المتقدمين فيه انه حسن الحديث يحتج به اذا لم يتابع فمن مغالطاته او مخالفاته المعروفة فإن الذي استقر عليه رأي المحدثين من المحققين الذين درسوا أقوال الأئمة المتقدمين فيه أنه حسن الحديث يحتج به ومن هؤلاء النووي والذهبي والعسقلاني وغيره على ان الكوثري إنما حاول الطعن في هذا الحديث لظنه ان فيه الزيادة المعروفة بلفظ (( كلها في النار إلا واحدة )) وهو ظن باطل فإنها لم ترد في شيء من المصادر التي وقفت عليها من حديث ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه من هذا الوجه عنه وإنما وردت من حديث غيره 
-      وقد ذكره السيوطي في ( الجامع الصغير ) كما اوردته بدون الزيادة ولكنه عزاه لأصحاب السنن ) الأربعة وهذا وهم آخر فإن النسائي منهم ولم يخرجه وقد نص على ذلك كله الحافظ في ( تخريج الكشاف ) ( 4/63) بقوله : (( رواه اصحاب السنن ) إلا النسائي من رواية أبي هريرة دون قوله : ( كلها ...) الخ 
-      والكوثري إنما اغتر في ذلك بكلام الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله على الحديث في ( المقاصد الحسنة ) ( ص:158) فإنه ذكره من حديثه بهذه الزيادة وعزاه للثلاثة وابن حبان والحاكم – وهو وهم - !
-      واما العجلوني ف( الكشف ) فقد قلد أصله ( المقاصد ) فيها ولكنه اقتصر في العزو على ابن ماجه وابن حبان والحاكم وكل ذلك وهم نشأ من التقليد وعدم الرجوع الى الأصول .
-      وومن وقع في هذا التقليد مع أنه كثير التنديد به العلامة الشوكاني فإنه أورده في ( الفوائد المجموعة بهذه الزيادة ) ..وان كان كذلك فالشوكاني قد قلد ايضا الحافظ السخاوي في كلامه على هذا الحديث مع ما فيه من الخطأ 
-      والمعصوم من عصمه الله 
والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله 



في الحديث الذي اخرجه أبو داود ( 2/438) والحاكم ( 4/525) وأحمد ( 2/212) واللفظ له عن هلال بن خباب أبي العلاء قال : حدثني عبد الله بن عمرو قال : ( بينما نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ ذكروا الفتنة أو ذكرت عنده قال : ( إذا رأيت الناس قد مرجت عهودهم وخفت امانتهم وكانوا هكذا وشبك بين أصابعه قال ( الراوي ) : فقمت إليه فقلت له : كيف أفعل عند ذلك جعلني الله فداك ؟ قال : إلزم بيتك واملك عليك لسانك وخذ ما تعرف ودع ما تنكر وعليك بأمر خاصة نفسك ودع عنك امر العامة ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال المنذري والعراقي رحمهم الله :
-      ( سنده حسن ) 
-      وقد نقل المناوي  في ( الفيض ) وأقرهما وهو كما قالا فإن هلالا هذا فيه كلام يسير لا ينزل حديثه عن رتبة الحسن إلا اذا خولف وقد توبع على أصل الحديث 
-      الحديث عزاه السيوطي للحاكم وحده بهذا اللفظ وفيه مؤاخذتان :
الأولى : إيهامه أنه لم يخرجه أحد من أصحاب ( السنن ) ولا من هو أعلى طبقة من الحاكم وليس كذلك كما هو بين .
الثانية : إيهامه أيضا ان اللفظ للحاكم وهو لأحمد
وللحديث عن ابن عمر ثلاث طرق أخر :
الأول : عن أبي حازم عن عمارة بن عمرو بن حزم عن عبد الله بن عمرو بلفظ ( كيف بكم وبزمان ( أو يوشك أن يأتي زمان ) يغربل الناس فيه غربلة تبقى حثالة من الناس قد مرجت عهودهم وامانتهم واختلفوا فكانوا هكذا : وشبك بين أصابعه ....) الحديث مثله دون قوله : ( الزم بيتك واملك عليك لسانك ) 
أخرجه ابو داود ( 2/437-438) وابن ماجه ( 2/467-468) والحاكم ( 4م435) وأحمد ( 2/221) 
وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( صحيح الإسناد)) 
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
وهو كما قالا فإن رجاله ثقات معروفون غر عمارة فقد وثقه العجلي وابن حبان روى عنه جماعة من الثقات .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  أبو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم  الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه ابن السني في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( رقم 46) وكذا النسائي ( 381/570) والبزار في ( مسنده ) ( 4/25/3107) والبيهقي في ( الأسماء ) من طريق زيد بن الحباب : حدثنا عثمان بن موهب مولى بني هاشم قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لفاطمة رضي الله عنها : ( ما يمنعك أن تسمعي ما أوصيك [ به ] ؟ [ أن ] تقولي إذا أصبحت وإذا امسيت : يا حي ! يا قيوم ! برحمتك أستغيث وأصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين أبداً ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد حسن رجاله كلهم ثقات غير عثمان بن موهب وهو غير عثمان بن عبد الله بن موهب )
قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 3/169) عن أبيه :
( صالح الحديث )
وقال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) :
(( مقبول ))
والحديث قال المنذري ( 1/117) :
(( رواه النسائي أيضا في ( الكبرى ) له والبزار بإسناد صحيح )) 
ورواه الحاكم أيضا ( 1/545)  :
-      صححه على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      لوهم وقع لهما – الحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله – قد بينته في كتاب (( التعليق الترغيب )) 
-      والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام العلامة المقريزي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن نصر في ( قيام الليل ) ( 28) : حدثني عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث بن سعيد : ثني أبي : ثنا حسين عن ابن بريدة أن عبد الله بن مغفل المزني رضي الله عنه حدثه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : ( صلوا قبل المغرب ركعتين ثم قال في الثالثة : لمن شاء خاف أن يحسبها الناس سنة ) 

قال مختصره العلامة المقريزي رحمه الله أحمد بن علي :
(( وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم فإن عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد احتج به مسلم والباقون احتج بهم الجماعة وقد صح في ( ابن حبان ) حديث آخر : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ركعتين قبل المغرب ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      السند صحيح كما قال إلا انه جعله ما في ( ابن حبان ) حديثا آخر فيه نظر ظاهر ذلك لانه عنده من هذا الوجه بهذا المتن تماما فكيف بحديث آخر ؟
-      والأعجب من ذلك ان المقريزي رحمه الله قد ساقه من طريق ابن حبان هكذا : ( قال ابن حبان : اخبرني محمد بن خزيمة : ثنا عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث : ثني ابي : ثنا حسين المعلم عن عبد الله بن بريدة ان عبد الله المزني رضي الله عنه حدثه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى قبل المغرب ركعتين ) !
-      والحديث في ( موارد الضمآن إلى زوائد ابن حبان ) ( رقم 617) وقال عقبه : (( قلت : فذكر الحديث )) 
-      فهذا يشير الى ان الحديث عند ابن حبان ليس بهذا القدر الذي نقله المقريزي بل له تتمة 
-      والحديث يمكن ان يقال في تخريجه : ( رواه ابن نصر وابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) 
-      ومن ثم طبع ( الإحسان بترتيب صحيح ابن حبان ) فرايت الحديث فيه ( 1586)
-      ثم رأيت الشيخ شعيبا قد صرح في تعليقه على ( الإحسان ) ( 4/457 – طبع الرسالة ) ان السقط من ( الإحسان ) وانه ثابت في أصله ( التقاسيم ) 
-      والحديث عند البخاري وغيره من الستة من طرق اخرى عن عبد الوارث بن سعيد جد عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد .
-      فالحديث صحيح دون الفعل فهو شاذ كما بينته في الضعيفة ( 5662) ثم في تمام المنة ( 242) 
-      والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 10/114 , 125,126) ومسلم ( 7/21) واحمد ( 3/343) من طريق عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة عن جابر بن عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن كان في شيء من ادويتكم خير ففي شرطة محجم  أو شربة من عسل او لذعة بنار وما أحب أن أكتوي ) 
وفي رواية لمسلم عن عاصم ان جابر بن عبد الله عاد المقفع ثم قال : لا أبرح حتى تحتجم فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إن فيه شفاء ) 
وهو رواية لأحمد ( 3/335) وكذا البخاري ( 10/124) واستدركه الحاكم ( 4/409) على الشيخين وأقره الذهبي !!

  قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-      وللحديث شاهد من حديث ابن عمر مرفوعا باللفظ الأول 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/209) وقال : 
(( صحيح على شرط الشيخين )) 
(( ورده الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله : 
(( أسيد بن زيد الحمال متروك )) 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الرجال المتكلم فيهم في الصحيح 

 و قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( هدي الساري ) ( 1/391) 
أسيد بن زيد الجمال قال النسائي متروك وقال بن معين حدث بأحاديث كذب وضعفه الدارقطني وقال بن عدي لا يتابع على روايته وقال بن حبان يروي عن الثقات المناكير ويسرق الحديث وقال البزار احتمل حديثه مع شيعية شديدة فيه وقال أبو حاتم رأيتهم يتكلمون فيه قلت لم أر لأحد فيه توثيقا وقد روى عنه البخاري في كتاب الرقاق حديثا واحدا مقرونا بغيره فإنه قال حدثنا عمران بن ميسرة حدثنا محمد بن فضيل أخبرنا حصين ح  وحدثني أسيد بن زيد حدثنا هشام عن حصين قال كنت عند سعيد بن جبير فذكر عن بن عباس حديث عرضت على الأمم فذكره وقال بن عدي وإنما أخرج له البخاري حديث هشيم لأن هشيما كان أثبت الناس في حصين انتهى وهو عند البخاري من طرق أخرى غير هذه ...) ا ه 
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وغفر الله له :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو داود ( 2/622 – الحلبية ) وأحمد ( 2248) والخطيب في ( تاريخه ) ( 4/258) من طرق عن خالد بن الحارث : حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن أبي نهيك عن ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من استعاذ بالله فأعيذوه ومن سألكم بوجه الله فأعطوه ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناده جيد إن شاء الله تعالى  رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير ابي نهيك واسمه عثمان بن نهيك كما جزم الحافظ تبعا لابن أبي حاتم في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 3/1/171) وذكر انه روى عنه جماعة من الثقات ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) وقال ابن القطان : (( لا يعرف )) 
-      تناقض فيه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله فإنه قال في الأسماء : (( مقبول )
-      وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الكنى ) قال : (( ثقة )) 
-      والظاهر انه حسن الحديث لأنه تابعي وقد روى عنه الجماعة فهو في حكم مستوري التابعين الذين يحتج بحديثهم ما لم يظهر خطؤهم فيه وهذا الحديث من هذا القبيل .
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
وهم الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه أبو محمد المخلدي في ( الفوائد ) ( ق 286/1) : حدثنا أحمد بن منصور الرمادي : ثنا عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله بن أبي المهاجر المخزومي الدمشقي : ثنا الوليد بن مسلم : ثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله قال : قال لي عبد الملك بن مروان : يا إسماعيل ! علم ولدي , فإني معطيك أو مثيبك قال إسماعيل : يا أمير المؤمنين ! وكيف بذلك وقد حدثتني أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من أخذ على تعليم القرآن قوسا قلده الله قوسا من نار يوم القيامة )  قال عبد الملك : يا إسماعيل ! لست أعطيك او أثيبك على القرآن إنما أعطيك أو أثيبك على النحو ) 
وأخرجه ابن عساكر في ( تاريخ دمشق ) ( 2/427/2) من طريق أخرى عن أحمد بن منصور الرمادي به .
وأخرجه البيهقي في ( سننه ) ( 6/126) من طريق عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي : ثنا عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن إسماعيل به .
قال الحافظ في ( التلخيص ) ( 333) : (( رواه الدارمي بسند على شرط مسلم لكن شيخه عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن إسماعيل لم يخرج له مسلم وقال فيه ابو حاتم : ما به بأس )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عزى الحافظ في ( التلخيص ) ( ص 333) هذا الحديث للدارمي وتبعه على ذلك الشوكاني رحمه الله في ( نيل الأوطار ) ( 5/243) ومن المصطلح عليه عند أهل العلم أن الدارمي إذا أطلق فإنما يراد به الإمام عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن صاحب كتاب ( السنن ) المعروف ب (( المسند ) وعليه فإني أخذت عنه فيه ولكن عبثا وكان ذلك قبل أن أقف على سند الحديث في ( سنن البيهقي ) وحينذاك تبين لي ان ليس هو المراد وإنما هو عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي الذي من طريقه رواه البيهقي فرأيت التنبيه على ذلك .
-      وقد وقع للشوكاني رحمه الله –  ما هو أبعد عن الصواب  – وذلك أنه قال : ان إسناد الدرامي على شرط مسلم ولم يذكر   الاستثناء الذي تقدم عن الحافظ .
-      وللحديث شاهدا آخر من حديث أبي بن كعب ولكن سنده ضعيف وقد تكلمت عليه في الارواء ( 1493) .
-      والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله :


  في الحديث الذي رواه ابن شاهين في ( الترغيب ) ( 262/1) عن محمد بن مصفى : أنا ابن أبي فديك قال : حدثني طلحة بن يحيى عن أنس بن مالك قال : ( دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوء فغسل وجهه مرة ويديه مرة ورجليه مرة مرة وقال : هذا وضوء لا يقبل الله عز وجل الصلاة إلا به ثم دعا بوضوء فتوضأ مرتين مرتين وقال : هذا وضوء من توضأ ضاعف الله له الأجر مرتين ثم دعا بوضوء فتوضأ ثلاثا وقال : هكذا وضوء نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم والنبيين قبله او قال : هذا وضوئي ووضوء الأنبياء قبلي ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد رجاله ثقات وفي بعضهم خلاف ولكنه منقطع فإن طلحة بن يحيى – وهو ابن النعمان بن أبي عياش الزرقي – لم يذكروا له رواية عن أحد من الصحابة بل ولا عن التابعين ولذلك ذكره ابن حبان فيمن روى عن أتباع التابعين ( 8/325) .
-      وللحديث شواهد كثيرة يرتقي بها الى درجة الحسن – عن لم نقل الصحة – وهي من حديث ابن عمر – وله عنه طريقان – ومن حديث أبي بن كعب وزيد بن ثابت وابي هريرة وعبيد الله بن عكراش عن أبيه وقد خرجتها في ارواء الغليل رقم ( 85) 
-      وقال الصنعاني في ( سبل السلام ) ( 1/73 ) : ( وله طرق يشد بعضها بعضا ) 
-      والحديث لم يذكر فيه الترتيب صراحة فلا تفيد الترتيب 
-      وليس هناك ما يدل على الترتيب 
وقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في ( زاد المعاد ) ( 1/69) : (( وكان وضوؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتبا متواليا لم يخل به مرة واحدة البتة ) غير مسلم في الترتيب لحديث المقدام بن معدي كرب قال : ( أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوء فتوضأ فغسل كفيه ثلاثا ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثا ثم غسل ذراعيه ثلاثا ثم مضمض واستنشق ثلاثا ومسح برأسه وأذنيه ظاهرهما وباطنهما وغسل رجليه ثلاثا ثلاثا ) 
رواه أحمد ( 4/132) وعنه ابو داود ( 1/19) بإسناد صحيح 
وقال الشوكاني رحمه الله ( 1/125) :
(( واسناده صالح وقد اخرجه الضياء في ( المختارة ) )
-      فهذا يدل على انه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يلتزم بالترتيب  في بعض المرات فلذلك دليل عل ان الترتيب غير واجب ومحافظته عليه في غالب احواله دليل على سنيته .
-      والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الإمام النووي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ البوصيري رحمه الله :
وهم الإمام ابن علان الشافعي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2/422) وابن السني ( رقم 372) والحاكم ( 1/499) وابن عساكر في ( التاريخ ) ( 2/411/255/2) من طريق الوليد بن مسلم : ثنا زهير بن محمد عن منصور بن عبد الرحمن عن أمه صفية بنت شيبة عن عائشة قالت : ( كان إذا رأى ما يحب قال : الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات وإذا رأى ما يكرهه قال : الحمد لله على كل حال ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      ((صحيح الإسناد )) 
-      وأقره الذهبي رحمه الله فلم يتعقبه بشيء 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وفي ذلك نظر لأن زهير بن محمد هذا – وهو التميمي الخراساني ثم الشامي – متكلم فيه 
-      فقال الحافظ  ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) :
(( رواية أهل الشام عنه غير مستقيمة فضعف بسببها قال البخاري عن احمد : كأن زهيرا الذي يروي عنه الشاميون آخرا وقال ابو حاتم : حدث بالشام من حفظه فكثر غلطه ) 
-      قال الالباني رحمه الله :
1-           (( وهذا من رواية الشاميين عنه وهو الوليد بن مسلم ثم إن هذا كان يدلس تدليس التسوية ولم يصرح في بقية رجال السند فهذه علة أخرى .
2-           ومن ذلك تعلم خطأ تصحيح الحاكم  رحمه الله إياه 
3-           ومثله تصحيح البوصيري رحمه الله في ( الزوائد ) وقوله : (( إسناده صحيح ورجاله ثقات )) !!
4-           ومثله قول الإمام النووي رحمه الله في ( الأذكار ) – وإن أقره شارحه ابن علان ) ( 6/271) (( رواه ابن ماجه وابن السني بإسناد جيد ) ! 
كل ذلك  ذهول عما بيناه من علة الحديث من هذا الوجه .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
نبذة مختصرة لكتاب الإمام ابن علان الصديقي الشافعي  رحمه الله ( الفتوحات الربانية على الأذكار النووية )  ط ( دار إحياء التراث ) 
-      ومن كلمة دار احياء التراث ( ص 6-7) :
(( ولما كان كتاب الاذكار للامام النووي مشتملا على ما صح من الاذكار النبوية وغيرها من الشعائر الفاضلة ولما كان اجل ما كتب عليه شرح ابن علان رحمه الله وهو شرح جليل قد توسع فيه المؤلف حتى انه في كتبه الاخرى يحيل عليه .. ولما اشتمل عليه الاذكار من الكلم الطيب من الآثار لذا قال عنه العلماء الذين عليهم المدار ( بع الدار واشتري الاذكار ) وقال غيرهم ( ليس يذكر من لم يقرأ الاذكار ) 
وهو كاف للمريد في حاله ووصل له الى نهاية مطلوبه وغاية آماله لاشتماله على الآذكار على حلية الاولياء وكثير من شعار الأخيار ولذا  اعلق عليه امالي الصلاح وشرب من سلسبيله ارباب الفلاح ...) ا ه
وقال ابن علان الشافعي رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه :
(( احببت ان اجمع جانبا من ذلك في هذا الكتاب ويكون على سبيل التقريب لذوي الالباب سالما عن الايجاز المخل والاطناب الممل رجاء عموم النفع به ان شا الله لكل طالب واسعافه بانواع المطالب وقد اختصره غير واحد من العلماء الاعلام فاختصره ابن رسلان والحجازي وحافظ عصره الجلال السيوطي وشيخ قطره بحرق الحضرمي وغيرهم واملى عليه الحافظ النحرير والامام الناقد الحجة الحاكم امير المؤمنين في الحديث ( شهاب الدين احمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني ) امالي استخرج فيها احاديثه وبين مرتبة احاديث الكتاب من صحة او حسن او ضعف او اضطراب ومات قبل اكمالها واملى متمما لذلك تلميذه الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله وتوفي قبل الاكمال ايضا ومجموع الامالي نحو ثلاث مجلدات ..) ا ه 
وقال رحمه الله :
(( وقال قد تقاصرت الهمم عن هذا المقام وتقاعدت طلبة الطلبة عن طلب هذا المرام .. واعرض عن التطويل بذكر الاسانيد .. على ان الكتاب موضوع للعموم مقصود الاشتراك الخواص وسميته (( الفتوحات الربانية على الاذكار النواوية ) جعله الله بمنه مقبولا وبالقبول والنفع مشمولا سببا للنجاة من هول يوم القيامة ) ا ه 

والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث المباركفوري رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 4/276) والحاكم ( 1/538) واحمد ( 1/153) عن عبد الرحمن بن اسحاق القرشي عن سيار أبي الحكم عن أبي وائل قال : ( أتى عليا رجل فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين ! إني عجزت عن مكاتبتي فأعني . فقال علي رضي الله عنه : ألا أعلمك كلمات علمنيهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان عليك مثل جبل صير دنانير لأداه الله عنك ؟ قلت : بلى قال : قل ( اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك وأغنني بفضلك عمن سواك ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      ( حديث حسن غريب ) 
-      وأقره الإمام النووي رحمه الله في ( الأذكار ) و ( الرياض ) 
-      واقره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( الكلم الطيب ) ( 82/143) 
-      وأقره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( نتائج الأفكار ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      ( صحيح الإسناد ) 
-      ووافقه الذهبي  رحمه الله 
-      واقرهما الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 3/40) 
-      واقرهما الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله في ( تخريج الإحياء ) ( 1/324) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      والصواب انه حسن الإسناد – كما قال الترمذي رحمه الله – 
-      عبد الرحمن بن اسحاق بن عبد الله بن الحارث بن كنانة العامري القرشي مولاهم – مختلف فيه وقد وثقه ابن معين والبخاري وقال احمد : صالح الحديث وقال ابو حاتم : يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به وهو قريب من ابن اسحاق صاحب المغازي وهو حسن الحديث وليس بثبت وهو اصلح من الواسطي ) وقال النسائي وابن خزيمة : ( ليس به بأس ) وقال ابن عدي : ( وفي حديثه بعض ما ينكر ولا يتابع عليه وهو صالح الحديث كما قال احمد )  وقال الدارقطني : ( ضعيف ) وقال العجلي : ( يكتب حديثه وليس بالقوي ) ولخصه الحافظ في ( التقريب ) (( صدوق )) وقد اخرج له مسلم رحمه الله في الشواهد .
-      وقع اسمه في الترمذي رحمه الله ( عبد الرحمن بن اسحاق ) غير منسوب الى قريش فن شارحه المباركفوري رحمه الله أنه الواسطي الذي سبقت الاشارة اليه فقال رحمه الله : ( هو الواسطي الكوفي المكنى بأبي شيبة ) 
-      والذي اوقع المباركفوري رحمه الله في ذلك الوهم امورا منها :
1-           انه لم ينسب عند الترمذي الذي عليه شرحه قرشيا كما سبق 
2-           انهما في طبقة واحدة 
3-           انه رأى في ترجمته من ( التهذيب ) انه روى عن سيار ابي الحكم وعنه ابو معاوية وهو كذلك في هذا الحديث ولم ير مثل ذلك في ترجمة الاول ولكن لو رجع الى ترجمتهما في ( الجرح والتعديل ) لوجد عكس ذلك تماما في سيار .
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ  الدكتور موفق عبد الله عبد القادر حفظه الله :
وهم الشيخ  المحدث بدر بن عبد الله  البدر حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/523) من طريق حميد بن مهران : ثنا عطاء عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : حدثنا سلمان الفارسي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من قال : اللهم ! إني أشهدك وأشهد ملائكتك وحملة عرشك وأشهد من في السماوات ومن في الأرض : أنك انت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأشهد أن محمدا عبدك ورسولك من قالها مرة أعتق الله ثلثه من النار ومن قالها مرتين أعتق الله ثلثيه من النار ومن قالها ثلاثا أعتق الله كله من النار ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
 لقد تنبهت لشيء هام ألا وهو : 
لقد روى الحاكم هذا الحديث عن شيخه أبي العباس محمد بن يعقوب : ثنا أبو عبد الله أحمد بن يحيى الحجري : ثنا زيد بن الحباب : ثنا حميد بن مهران ...الخ 
ومن طريق الحاكم اخرجه البيهقي في الدعوات ( 144/193) 
واخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ( 6/270 /6062) وفي ( الدعاء ) ( 2/930/301) عن شيخه الساجي : ثنا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي : ثنا زيد بن الحباب : حدثني حميد مولى ابن علقمة المكي عن عطاء به 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      يلاحظ ان في هذين الاسنادين اختلافا في موضعين :
-      الخلاف في نسبة أحمد بن يحيى ففي ( الأول ) : ( الحجري ) وفي ( الآخر ) : ( الصوفي ) فهل هما اثنان ام واحد ؟
يغلب على ظني انهما واحد لكون شيخهما واحد ولا منافاة بين النسبتين فهو ( حجري ) و ( صوفي ) ومثل هذا كثير في التراجم ولعله مما يؤكد ذلك انه جاء في ترجمتهما أنه ( كوفي ) ففي ( سؤالات الحاكم للدارقطني ) ( 85/4) : ( أحمد بن يحيى بن المنذر الحجري ابو عبد الله الكوفي صدوق ) 
وفي الجرح ( 1/1/81) :
( أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي روى عن ..زيد بن الحباب ...كتبنا مع أبي عنه بالكوفة وسئل عنه ؟ فقال : ثقة ) 
فمن الظاهر انهما واحد .
وقد فرق ابو حاتم بين هذا وبين ( أحمد بن يحيى بن المنذر المديني روى عن مالك بن أنس حديثا منكرا ) 
واستظهره الحافظ في ( اللسان ) ان هذا غير المديني الذي قبله مع انهما من طبقة واحدة وشيخهما واحد : مالك بن أنس 
وانا بدوري أجزم أنهما غير الأول ( الحجري الصوفي ) لتقدمهما عليه ولأنهما ليس بإمكان أبي حاتم وابنه ان يدركاه 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      لم ينتبه لهذا المعلق على ( سؤالات الحاكم ) ولذلك غير في تحقيقه إياه نسبة ( الحجري ) التي كانت في الأصل الى ( المديني ) ظنا منه ان ( الحجري ) محرف من ( المديني ) مع بعد ما بينهما صورة وزمنا كما ذكرنا 
-      وقلده في ذلك المعلق على كتاب ( الدعوات الكبير ) للبيهقي رحمه الله 
-      ووهم المعلق على ( الدعوات ) وهما آخر فادعى ان فيه ابن جريج وهذا انما هو في طريق المصيصي .
-      والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :
-      قصد الشيخ رحمه الله بالمعلق على( سؤالات الحاكم للدراقطني ) هو الشيخ الدكتور موفق بن عبد الله بن عبد القادر العراقي حفظه الله 
طبعة دار المعارف 1404 /1984وقد صرح الشيخ رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 14/996 )
-      والمعلق على ( الدعوات الكبير ) للبيهقي هو الشيخ بدر عبد الله البدر  حفظه الله وقد صرح رحمه الله بإسمه في اكثر من موضع في الصحيحة بحديث رقم ( 2638) وكذلك في مقدمته في ( الضعيفة ) حيث قال رحمه الله ولذلك لم ينتبه لهذا أخونا بدر بن عبد الله البدر في تعليقه على ( الدعوات الكبير ) للبيهقي ( ص46/32) 
-      والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ( 1/349) ومن طريقه البيهقي في ( سننه ) ( 3/375) من طريق علي بن المديني : ثنا ابو بكر الحنفي : ثنا عاصم بن محمد ابن زيد عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قال الله تعالى : إذا ابتليت عبدي المؤمن ولم يشكني إلى عواده أطلقته من أسارى ثم أبدلته لحما خيرا من لحمه ودما خيرا من دمه ثم يستأنف العمل ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله في تلخيصه 
-      وأما في ( المهذب ) – مختصر ( سنن البيهقي ) فأشار الى ان له علة وكأن يريد بها الوقف لقوله (( ولم يخرجه الستة لعلته ))

 قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في ( شرح علل الترمذي ) ( 206/1) :
  (( قاعدة مهمة : حذاق النقاد من الحفاظ لكثرة ممارستهم للحديث ومعرفتهم للرجال واحاديث كل واحد منهم لهم فهم خاص يفهمون ب هان هذا الحديث يشبه حديث فلان ولا يشبه حديث فلان فيعللون الاحاديث بذلك وهذا مما لا يعبر عنه بعبارة مختصرة وإنما يرجع فيه اهله الى مجرد الفهم والمعرفة التي خصوا بها عن سائر اهل العلم كما سبق ذكره في غير موضع فمن ذلك ...)
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( ثم ذكر أمثلة كثيرة بعضها مسلم وبعضها غير مسلم ومن ذلك هذا الحديث مع (( وهمه في عزوه )) فقال رحمه الله – ابن رجب – ( 207/1-2) :
(( ومن ذلك ان مسلما خرج في ( صحيحه ) !! عن القواريري عن أبي بكر الحنفي عن عاصم بن محمد العمري : ثنا سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة ( فذكر الحديث ثم قال : ) قال الحافظ أبو الفضل بن عمار الهروي الشهيد :
(( هذا حديث منكر أنما رواه عاصم بن محمد عن عبد الله بن سعيد المقبري عن أبيه وعبد الله بن سعيد شديد الضعف قال يحيى القطان : ما رأيت أحدا اضعف منه . ورواه معاذ بن معاذ عن عاصم بن محمد عن عبد الله بن سعيد عن ابيه عن ابي هريرة وهو يشبه أحاديث عبد الله بن سعيد ) انتهى 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      معاذ بن معاذ العنبري و ابو بكر الحنفي كلاهما ثقة محتج به في ( الصحيحين فلا ارى استنكار حديث هذا برواية ذاك بدون حجة ظاهرة سوى دعوى ان حديثه يشبه احاديث عبد الله بن سعيد الواهي ! ....) 
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم أبو عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو داود الطيالسي في ( مسنده ) ( 2757) : حدثنا اسحاق بن سعيد قال حدثني أبي قال : ( كنت عن ابن عباس فأتاه رجل فسأله : من أنت ؟ قال فمت له برحم بعيدة فألان له القول فقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اعرفوا انسابكم تصلوا ارحامكم فإنه لا قرب بالرحم إذا قطعت وإن كانت قريبة ولا بعد بها إذا وصلت وإن كانت بعيدة ) 
واخرجه الحاكم ( 4/161) والسمعاني في ( الانساب ) ( 1/7) من طريق الطيالسي به 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده فإن الطيالسي لم يحتج به البخاري وإنما روى له تعليقا 
-      والحديث اخرجه البخاري رحمه الله في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( رقم 73) : حدثنا أحمد بن يعقوب قال : اخبرنا اسحاق بن سعيد بن عمرو به موقوفا على ابن عباس دون قصة الرجل وزاد (( وكل رحم آتية يوم القيامة أمام صاحبها تشهد له بصلة إن كان وصلها وعليه بقطيعة إن كان قطعها ) 
-      وهذا سند على شرط البخاري في ( صحيحه ) ولكنه موقوف بيد أن من رفعه ثقة حجة وهو الإمام الطيالسي رحمه الله وزيادة الثقة مقبولة .
-      والله اعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

نفع الله بكم يا شيخ حسن .. 
يعني خلاصة المشاركة 244 الزعم بأنّ ابن رجب وَهِمَ في نسبة حديث كذا إلى مسلم .. 
أقول: قد جرى قلمك بمصدر ابن رجب رحمه الله في هذه النسبة، وهو قوله: ( قال الحافظ أبو الفضل بن عمار الهروي الشهيد: هذا حديث ..). إلخ .. وفي هذا إشارة ظاهرة إلى أنّ هذا الحديث ممّا استدركه أبو الفضل ابن عمّار على "صحيح مسلم" من الأحاديث المعلّة .. [راجع "علل الأحاديث" له ص117 - 118 مع تعليق الحلبي]. وأحسن ما في توجيه ذلك قول السيوطي في اللآلىء: (فكان في صحيح مسلم في غير الرواية المشهورة؛ فإنه روايات متعددة).اهـ.  وعليه؛ فقد صحّ بذلك ارتفاع الوهم عن الحافظ أبي الفرج، وكلام السيوطي وجيه في رفع الوهم عن أبي الفضل كذلك .. والله أعلم.
والحديث في "شعب الإيمان" 12/331 - 332/ 9473 - عن أبي عبد الله الحاكم، به - وفيه قول البيهقي: "زعم بعض الحفّاظ أنّ مسلم بن الحجاج ... ". إلخ.
ثم إنِّي أقول لأخي حسن: يجمل بك أن توضّح للقرّاء: حدّ "الوهم"، وضابطه، ووصفه، وهل يدخل فيه مثلا: اختلاف المناهج، واختلاف الاجتهاد في منازل الاشتباه؟ وأنا لو أتيت على موضوعك متأمّلا لاستخرجت هذه الفائدة الضابطة - بعون الله -، ولكنِّي أقول لك متودِّدًا: "أرِحْنا بها يا حسن"!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك شيخ اشرف ونفع بك ...
ذكرت ذلك بناء  على وهم وهمه اياه الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله وذكره صريحا  فلم اكن متأولا قوله رحمه الله وهو كما ذكر 
اما بالنسبة عن المنهج الذي بنيت عليه البحث حفظكم الله فهو في مقدمة البحث لعلي بإذن الله افرد له ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أرجو أن يتبحبح أخي الفاضل [حسن المطروشي الاثري] قليلا في قوله: (وهو كما ذكر).
ثم قوله حفظه الله: (اما بالنسبة عن المنهج الذي بنيت عليه البحث حفظكم الله فهو في مقدمة البحث).
فإنْ أراد المشاركة الأولى من موضوعه هذا، فقد ضللت عنه، فأرجو أن يهديني إليه، وإنْ أشار إلى خبيئة، فهلا استخرجها من وعائه؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك 
قصدت بذلك افراده بمؤلف خاص لان المقام لا يتسع لذلك ...نفع الله بكم ...واكثر ما اذكر من الاوهام  حفظكم الله من الاوهام  السقط والتصحيف والخطأ وتضعيف حديث ومخالفة كبار الائمة الحذاق في تصحيحه كما مر من الامثلة  كحسان عبد المنان والسقاف وغيرهما .....والاكثر في ذلك كما لا يخفى عليكم اوهام للحاكم والحافظ الذهبي رحمهم الله وقد يكون ايضا نتيجة لوهم في العزو لكتاب .....وغير ذلك من الاوهام التي تقع احيانا تصريحا واحيانا تلميحا ويكون غيره قد نبه عليها او قد اكون سألت عنها وادرجتهأ من بين الاوهام نفع الله بكم شيخنا وحفظكم الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وبارك الله فيكم 
وقولي ( وهو كما ذكر ..ليس على اطلاقه فاحيانا اعرض عن وهم ذكره في السلسلة للمخالفة او عدم الاعتداد به ..وليس كل ما ذكره كما ذكر بارك الله فيكم ..لم اتنبه لقصدكم ...فالمعذرة كما في مثالكم .. حفظكم االله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ( 5/165) والحاك ( 4/313) واللفظ له وأحمد ( 3/314) وأبو يعلى ( 1019و 2269) من طرق عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من مات على شيء بعثه الله عليه ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قالا لكنهما ((( وهما ))) في استدراكه على مسلم 
-      وعزاه السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الجامع الكبير ) ( 2/296/2) للضياء في ( الاحاديث المختارة ) .
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابو عبد الله رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي اخرجه الترمذي ( 1/217-218) وابن حبان ( 6/188/4174 – الاحسان ) واحمد ( 2/250) من طريق محمد بن عمرو : حدثنا أبو سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم ) 
وأخرج الشطر الأول منه ابو داود ( 4682) وابن ابي شيبة في ( المصنف ) ( 12/185/1) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 9/248) والحاكم ( 1/3) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وإنما هو حسن فقط لأن [ محمد بن عمرو فيه ضعف يسير وليس على شرط مسلم فإنه إنما أخرج له متابعة ] 
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري رحمه الله ( 2/319) ومسلم ( 8/224) والراوية الاخرى له وأحمد ( 5/205و 209) من طرق عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل قال : (( قيل لأسامة لو اتيت فلانا ( وفي الراوية الاخرى : عثمان ) فكلمته : ( زاد في الأخرى : فيما يصنع ) ؟ قال : انكم لترون أني اكلمه إلا اسمعكم ؟ ! إني أكلمه في السر دون ان افتتح بابا لا أكون أول من فتحه ولا أقول لرجل إن كان علي أميرا : انه خير الناس بعد شيء سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قالوا : وما سمعته يقول ؟ قال : سمعته يقول : ( يجاء بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار فتندلق اقتابه ( وفي رواية : أقتاب بطنه) في النار فيدور كما يدور الحمار برحاه فيجتمع أهل النار عليه فيقولون : يا فلان ! ما شأنك ؟ أليس كنت تأمرنا بالمعروف وتنهانا عن المنكر ؟ قال : كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا آتيه وأنهاكم وآتيه ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقع للحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في هذا الحديث ( خطأ فاحش ) فوجب التنبيه عليه فإنه أورده في موضعين من كتابه ( الترغيب ) ( 1/75) ( 3/173) ساقه الأول بلفظ البخاري وفي الموضع الآخر بلفظ مسلم وكلاهما ينتهي بقوله : ( وآتيه )وزاد عليهما فقال : (( قال : وإني سمعته – يعني : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : مررت ليلة أسري بي بأقوام تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من نار فقلت : من هؤلاء يا جبريل ؟ قال : خطباء أمتك الذين يقولون ما لا يفعلون ) 
-      فخلط الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله بين هذا الحديث عن اسامة وبين الحديث الذي لأنس رضي الله عنه فجعلهما حديثا واحدا من رواية أسامة وتخريج الشيخين مع انهما لم يخرجا حديث أنس أصلا !
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
حديث أنس رضي الله عنه :
أخرجه ابو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 198/1) : ثنا محمد بن المنهال : ثنا يزيد : ثنا هشام الدستوائي عن المغيرة ختن مالك بن دينار عن مالك بن دينار عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( رأيت ليلة أسري بي رجالا تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من نار فقلت : من هؤلاء يا جبريل ؟ فقال : الخطباء من امتك يأمرون الناس بالبر وينسون أنفسهم وهم يتلون الكتاب أفلا يعقلون ؟ !
قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحه( 1/587) :
-      وجملة القول : ان الحديث بمجموع طرقه صحيح بلا ريب والحمد للهرب العالمين 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      وقد وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله حيث جعلهما حديثا واحد وايضا وتخريج الشيخين مع انهما لم يخرجا حديث أنس كما مر سابقا .
-      والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

المحترم الفاضل المتواضع، الشيخ الحبيب، حسن،
سلام الله عليكم، وحيّاكم الله، ونفع بكم، وجعلكم ذُخرا لأمّة نبيه ومصطفاه صلى الله عليه وسلم ..، وبعد:
الجمع المحض لما تعرّض له الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في ثنايا بحوثه مِن توهيم غيره .. هذا في مجمله جيِّد .. ولكنه غير كاف، وهو خطوة أولى من البحث: "الجمع"
تأتي الخطوة الثانية: "التحقيق والنظر" في صحة وثبوت التوهيم من عدمه ..
والقاعدة: أنّ التماس الوجه (المعتبر) في رفع الوهم أولَى من إعمال التوهيم ... 
وثمرة هذه القاعدة: المحافظة على "دقيق العلم"، وحياطة جناب العلماء، ودرء التشويش..
ورأيي: أنّ الاختلاف في المناهج، والتنازع في مواطن الاشتباه، وتجاذب وجهات النظر المحتملة - جميع ذلك خارج عن دائرة التوهيم .. 
فدائرة التوهيم دائرة خاصة ..
وأمّا عند ثبوت الوهم، وسلامته من المعارض الصحيح .. فهذا عِلم يُفرَح به، ويُعضّ عليه..
ولا أخفيك - ومع محبتي لك، وتقديري لموضوعك - فإنِّي عندما أقرأ متواليا: وَهْم الإمام فلان ... وَهْم الحافظ فلان .. وَهْم الشيخ فلان ...
 و"هَلُمَّ وَهْمًا" .. فإنّ نفسي تنقبض .. صحيح أنّ استحضار الموضوعيّة ومعالجة النفس يتساعدان على انقشاع هذا الانقبضا شيئا فشيئا .. ولكن أين نذهب .. ؟!
هذا، وكنت قد قيّدت في "المجلس العلمي" كلمة نفيسة للإمام القرطبي صاحب "المفهم" في موضوع مستقل غاب عني أو ضاع، أوردها في هذا المقام، يقول رحمه الله تعالى: "وتطريق الوهم للأئمة الحفاظ، وَهْم لا ينبغي المبادرة إليه ما وُجِدَ للكلام وجه".اهـ. هذا كلامه رحمه الله ونعمّا هو..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ونفعنا بعلمكم 
نسأل الله العفو والعافية والاخلاص في العمل .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب، ولا تجعل ما كتبته لك صادّا عن المضيّ فيما عزمت عليه، بل "استعن بالله ولاتعجز"، وامض موفّقا معانا بإذن الله ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم 
نسأل الله الاخلاص في القول والعمل ...
واي انتقاد نرحب به ...وابى الله العصمة الا لكتابه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 4690) وابن جرير الطبري في ( تهذيب الآثار ) ( 2/154/1409) والحاكم ( 1/22) من طريق سعيد بن أبي مريم : أنبا نافع بن يزيد : ثنا ابن الهاد ان سعيد بن أبي سعيد حدثنا أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا زنى العبد خرج منه الإيمان وكان كالظلة فإذا انقلع منها رجع إليه الإيمان ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قالا إلا في نافع بن يزيد إنما اخرج له البخاري تعليقا فهو على شرط مسلم وحده – وليس على شرط الشيخين - 
-      وصححه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الفتح ) ( 12/50) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      واخرجه الحاكم من طريق اخرى عن أبي هريرة بلفظ : (( من زنى او شرب الخمر نزع الله منه الإيمان كما يخلع الإنسان القميص من رأسه ) 
وإسناده ضعيف وبيانه في ( السلسلة الضعيفة ) ( 1274) 
-      الحديث عزاه  الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب) ( 3/191) للترمذي ايضا وذلك من تساهله رحمه الله .
-      فانه عند الترمذي رحمه الله ( 2/104) معلق بدون سند .
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ محمد نسيب الرفاعي رحمه الله :






في الحديث الذي اخرجه مالك ( 2/982/2) وعنه النسائي في ( عشرة النساء ) من ( السنن الكبرى ) له ( 2/93/2) وكذا ابن حبان ( 14) وأحمد ( 6/357) عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أميمة بنت رقيقة أنها قالت : ( أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نسوة نبايعه على الإسلام فقلن : يا رسول الله ! نبايعك على أن لا تشرك بالله شيئا ولا نسرق ولا نزني ولا نقتل أولادنا ولا نأتي ببهتان نفتريه بين أيديننا وأرجلنا ولا نعصيك في معروف فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فيما استطعتن وأطقتن ) قالت : فقلن : الله ورسوله أرحم بنا من أنفسنا هلم نبايعك يا رسول الله ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إني لا أصافح النساء إنما قولي لمائة امرأة كقولي لامرأة واحدة ) 
وأخرجه النسائي في ( المجتبى ) ( 2/184) والترمذي ( 1/302) وابن ماجه ( 2874) واحمد والحميدي في ( مسنده ) ( 341) من طريق سفيان بن عيينة عن محمد بن المنكدر  به إلا ان الحميدي والترمذي اختصراه وزاد هذا بعد قوله : ( هلم نبايعك : ( قال سفيان : تعني : تصافحنا ) وهي عند احمد بلفظ ( قلنا : يا رسول الله ! ألا تصافحنا ؟ ) 
وكذا رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير ( 24/186/470) 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناده صحيح 
-      صححه ابن كثير في ( تفسيره ) من رواية أحمد 
-      [ ووهم ] الشيخ محمد نسيب الرفاعي رحمه الله  في مختصره فعزاه ( 4/225) للبخاري !
وتابعهما محمد بن اسحاق : حدثني محمد بن المنكد ربه وزاد في آخره : (( قالت : ولم يصافح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منا امرأة ) 
اخرجه احمد والحاكم ( 4/71)  بسند حسن .
والله اعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      قام الشيخ محمد نسيب الرفاعي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته بعمل مختصرا لتفسير القرآن الكريم المشهور بتفسير ابن كثير الحافظ ابي الفداء اسماعيل بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي المتوفى 774 ه 
قال الشيخ محمد نسيب الرفاعي رحمه الله ( ص :6-11) :
-      وتفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله – غني عن التعريف – اذا يكاد ان يكون التفسير الوحيد الذي حرص صاحبه رحمه الله على ان يكون تفسيرا غير مختلط بأي علم آخر فهو تفسير التفسير فقط واذا لجأ احيانا لذكر بعض القواعد اللغوية والاعرابات النحوية او النكات البلاغية ..ولذا انتهج المفسر الشيخ ابن كثير رحمه الله منهجا سليما سلفيا كريما وهو تفسير القرآن بالقرآن والقرآن بالحديث باقوال السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين والمفاهيم لغة العرب وهذا المنهج هو المنهج القويم والسنن الحكيم واقرب الوسائل الى بلوغ العناية المتوخاة لفهم كلام الله العظيم على مراده سبحانه وتعالى ... فقد صح الغرض مني مستخيرا الى الله تعالى ان اختار هذا التفسير الجليل ( تفسير ابن كثير لاقوم على اختصاره اختصارا لا يخرج ولا قيد انملة على المنهج الذي حرص المفسر رحمه الله بشكل غير مخل وعرض غير ممل ابتغي به وجه الله تعالى لذا سميته (( تيسير العلي القدير باختصار تفسير ابن كثير )) 
منهجه في مختصره :
قال رحمه الله :
-      اعتمدت طريقة طيبة في الاختصار وهي انني لخصت كلام المفسر رحمه الله بشكل ابقيت على روح معانيه بدون أي خلل باسلوب واضح يفهمه العالم والمتعلم والمبتدئ بطلب العلم وختى العامة إن قرأوه او قريء عليهم ثم اكتفيت مما اورده المفسر رحمه الله من الاحاديث المتعددة في الموضوع الواحد لحديث او حديثين ممن اخرج الشيخان او احدهما او مما صح مما رواه اهل السنن والصحاح ضاربا صفحا عن الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة معتمدا ذلك اولا على ما اعتد ابن كثير نفسه صحته ثم على ما اعلمه من صحة الاحاديث الواردة مما يشير المؤلف اليها رحمه الله وانني عمدت الى الاخبار الاسرائيلية والاقوال المرجوجة والروايات الواهية فحذفتها اما الافكار السخيفة التي اشار المؤلف رحمه الله الى سخفها ونبه على وهنها ولم يذكرها في تفسيره الا ليحيط القراء علما بوهنها وسخفها او وضعها جزاه الله خيرا .. وقد اضطر في بعض الاحايين ان انقل عبارة المفسر رحمه الله كاملة دون أي اختصار وذلك لانه رحمه الله تعالى كتبها هو بشكل مختصر ولم يتوسع فيها .. او تكون الآية في الاحكام من غير المختلف فيها فانقل عبارة المفسر رحمه الله برمتها مهما كانت طويلة حرصا على الفائدة المتوخاة .. زكذلك اخترت اصح الاقوال فيما ورد في الموضوع الواحد ضاربا صفحا عن الاقوال الاخرى ..واني لم ادخل على تفسير ابن كثير أي تفسير خارج عنه بل حرصت على ان اختصر فقط تفسيره رحمه الله وان لا يكون هناك اية جملة او كلمة مأخوذة من أي تفسير كان مضافة الى تفسير ابن كثير الا ما أخذ به رحمه الله من غيره من المفسرين وذكره في تفسيره مشيرا الى الجهة التي أخذ منها كما انني لم أدخل أي كلام مني الى كلام المفسر رحمه الله دون اشارة ضمن هلالين او معترضتتين قائلا هذا من كلامي لا من كلام المفسر رحمه الله ) ا ه
-      والله اعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) (590) وابن حبان ( 50) والحاكم ( 1/19) دون الشطر الثاني واحمد ( 6/19) وابن ابي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 89) والبزار في ( مسنده ) ( 1/61/84) والأصبهاني في ( الترغيب ) ( 946و 2334) وابن عساكر في ( مدح التواضع وذم الكبر ) ( 5/88/1) من طريق حيوة بن شريح : حدثني أبو هاني ان أبا علي عمرو بن مالك الجنبي حدثه عن فضالة بن عبيد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ثلاثة لا تسأل عنهم : رجل فارق الجماعة وعصى إمامه ومات عاصيا وأمة أو عبد أبق فمات وامرأة غاب عنها زوجها قد كفاها مؤنة الدنيا فتبرجت بعده فلا تسأل عنهم . وثلاثة لا تسأل عنهم : رجل نازع الله عز وجل رداءه فإن رداءه الكبرياء وإزاره العزة ورجل شك في أمر الله والقنوط من رحمة الله ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين فقد احتجا بجميع رواته ولم يخرجاه ولا أعرف له علة )
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد [ وهما ] في بعض ما قالا فإن أبا علي الجنبي لم يخرج له الشيخان في (( صحيحيهما ) 
-      وابو هاني – اسمه حميد بن هانئ – لم يخرج له البخاري رحمه الله 
قال ابن عساكر رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن غريب تفرد به أبو هاني ورجال إسناده ثقات .
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله
وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 549) والحاكم ( 1/60) وأحمد ( 2/118) من طرق عن يونس بن القاسم أبي عمر اليمامي قال : حدثنا عكرمة بن خالد قال : سمعت ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  : من تعظم في نفسه أو اختال في مشيته لقي الله عز وجل وهو عليه غضبان ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووقع في ( التلخيص ) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله : على شرط مسلم 
-      وكذا نقل الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 4/20) عن الحاكم 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وكل ذلك [ وهم ] فإنه على شرط البخاري فقط لان يونس بن القاسم لم يخرج له مسلم .
-      والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الشيخ المحدث شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( رقم 2) والترمذي ( 1/346)  وابن حبان ( 2026) والحسن بن سفيان في ( الأربعين ) ( ق 69/2) من طريق خالد بن الحارث : حدثنا شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( رضى الرب في رضى الوالد وسخط الرب في سخط الوالد ) 

ثم أخرجه الترمذي من طريق محمد بن جعفر والبخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) عن شعبة به موقوفا على ابن عمرو ولم يرفعه .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد وجدت له متابعين على رفعه :
الأول : عبد الرحمن : ثنا شعبة به مرفوعا .
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/151) من طريقين عنه 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وهو كما قالا .
-      والآخر : ابو اسحاق الفزاري عن شعبة به 
اخرجه ابو الشيخ في الفوائد ( ق 81/2) وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق ( 4/76/1)  
وابو اسحاق هذا هو ابراهيم بن محمد بن الحارث وهو إمام ثقة حافظ محن جبه في الصحيحين أيضا .

-      وهؤلاء ثلاثة من الثقات اتفقوا على رواية الحديث عن شعبة مرفوعا فثبت الحديث بذلك وان قول الترمذي : ( إن الموقوف أصح ) إنما هو باعتبار أنه لم يعلم أحدا رفعه غير خالد بن الحارث واما قد وجدنا غيره قد رفعه فالرفع أصح وذلك كله مصداق لقول من قال : كم ترك الأول للآخر .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ثم وجدت استدراكا خلاصته :
أن عطاء والد يعلى لم يرو له مسلم وانه لا يعرف إلا براوية ابنه يعلى وعليه فقد رجعت عن موافقتي للحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله على تصحيح الحديث على شرط مسلم بل رجعت عن تصحيح اسناده تصحيحا مطلقا بينما[  استمر مقلدي المتستر والمتظاهر  بالنقد الحاقد في تعليقه على ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) ( 14/147) ! فلعل لديه من الجرأة الأدبية ما يحمله على اتباعي في رجوعي إلى الصواب ! 
-      ولكن مع ذلك فقد اداني البحث والتحقيق الى القول بأن الحديث لا ينزل عن رتبة الحسن بمجموع طرقه التي منها حديث أبي هريرة عند الطبراني ( المعجم الأوسط ) ( 1/125/2443) وفيه لين 
-      وآخر مختلف فيه كما في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 8/136) 
-      ومنها : عن ابن عباس قال : فذكر نحوه موقوفا عليه 
اخرجه البخاري ايضا ( رقم 7) بسند رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير تابعيه سعيد القيسي لا يعرف .
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الحاكم ابا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أحمد ( 5/251 و252و256) وابن حبان ( 103) والحاكم ( 1/14 و2/13) من طريق هشام الدستوائي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن زيد بن سلام عن جده ممطور عن أبي أمامة قال : ( قال رجل : يا رسول الله ! ما الإيمان ؟ قال : ( إذا سرتك حسنتك وساءتك سيئتك فأنت مؤمن ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح متصل على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده فإن زيد بن سلام وجده ممطورا لم يخرج لهم البخاري رحمه الله في ( صحيحه ) وإنما أخرج لهم في ( الأدب المفرد ) 
-      وتابعه معمر عن يحيى بن أبي كثير به 
أخرجه عبد الرازق ( 11/126/20104) ومن طريقه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ( 8/137/7539)
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 2/21) ثنا ابن نمير عن مالك يعني : ابن مغول – عن محمد ابن سوقة عن نافع عن ابن عمر ( إن كنا لنعد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المجلس يقول : (( رب ! اغفر لي وتب علي إنك انت التواب الغفور )) مائة مرة ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      لكن الراوة اختلفوا على مالك في قوله ( الغفور ) 
-      فذكر عن ابن نمير وتابعه المحاربي عند الترمذي ( 2/254) 
-      خالفه عند ابن السني ( 364) فقال : ( الرحيم ) مكان ( الغفور ) 
-      وكذلك قال ابو اسامة عن مالك عند ابي داود ( 1516) وابن ماجه ( 3814)  وقرن مع ابي اسامة المحاربي 
-      فهذا اضطراب شديد فيه لم يترجح عندي منه شيء لان اللفظ الأول ( الغفور ) اتفق عليه ابن نمير والمحاربي واللفظ الآخر ( الرحيم ) اتفق عليه اسامة وسفيان .
-      يمكن الترجيح على لفظ الأولين لان أحدهما – وهو المحاربي – قد اختلف عليه فروايته الموافقة مما يرجحها على روايته الخرى الموافقة لابن نمير وحده !
-      وقد رأيت رواية ابن نمير في ( الأدب المفرد ) للبخاري ( 618) بلفظ : ( الرحيم ) مما أكد الاختلاف عن ابن نمير ايضا 
-      ثم وجدت للحديث طريقا أخرى كان يمكن الترجيج لولا ان الراوي تردد في هذا الحرف نفسه أخرجها أحمد ( 2/67) من طريق زهير : ثنا أبو إسحاق عن مجاهد عن ابن عمر قال : ( كنت جالسا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسمعته استغفر مائة مرة ثم يقول : اللهم ! اغفر لي وارحمني وتب علي ّ إنك انت التواب الرحيم أو إنك تواب غفور ) 
وابو اسحاق هو السبيعي وهو ثقة ولكنه مدلس وهو الى ذلك كان اختلط وروى عنه زهير ابن معاوية بن حديج بعد اختلاطه  فهو الذي تردد في هذا الحرف وزاد ان جعل الاستغفار مطلقا مائة مرة ولاستغفار بهذا الدعاء مرة واحدة !
-      واخرجه النسائي في ( اليوم والليلة ) ( 459) بلفظ : ( التواب الغفور ) لم يشك 
-      وللحديث طريقا آخر أخرجه احمد ( 2/84) والنسائي ( 460) عن يونس بن خباب ثنا ابو الفضل او ابن الفضل عن ابن عمر ( أنه كان قاعدا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( اللهم ! اغفر لي وتب علي إنك انت التواب الغفور  حتى عد العاد بيده مائة مرة ) 
وهذا اسناد ضعيف وان كان ضعيفا فهو شاهد لا بأس به كمرجح لرواية ( الغفور ) ويؤيده ملاحظة المعنى فإن قوله ( رب ! اغفر لي ) يناسب قوله : ( الغفور ) اكثر من قوله : ( الرحيم ) هذا ما بد لي من التحقيق – رحمه الله وغفر الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته – ولم اقف على احد كتب فيه فإن اصبت فمن الله وله الحمد وهو وليي وان كانت الاخرى فأستغفره من ذنبي خطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي .
-      وقد ذكره النووي ثم الجزري رحمهم الله بالحرف المرجوح ( الرحيم ) 
والله أعلم 
ثم إن الحديث قال الترمذي عقبه :
-      حديث حسن صحيح غريب 

ثم قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وعزاه الحاكم رحمه الله ( 1/511) لمسلم رحمه الله [ فوهم ] 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
وهم الخطيب التبريزي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان ( 883) والبيهقي ( 4/236- 237) عن محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي : حدثنا إبراهيم بن أبي الوزير : حدثنا محمد بن موسى المدني عن المقبري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( نعم سحور المؤمن التمر )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح 
-      وله طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا عند أبي عوانة في ( صحيحه ) وفي متنه زيادة وإسناده واه جدا ولذلك اوردته في الضعيفة ( 1326) 
-      وقد عزى الحديث الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 2/94) وتبعه عليه الخطيب التبريزي في ( المشكاة ) ( 1998)  إلى أبي داود وذلك [ وهم ] منهما – رحمهما الله – لا أدري من أين جاءهما ؟!
-      والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الدارقطني ( 230) والحاكم ( 1/425) وعنهما البيهقي ( 4/206) والبغوي في ( شرح السنة ) ( 2/182/1-2) من طريق أبي معاوية عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أحصوا هلال شعبان لرمضان ولا تخلطوا برمضان إلا أن يوافق ذلك صياما كان يصومه أحدكم وصوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته فإن غم عليكم فإنها ليست تغمى عليكم العدة ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إنما هو حسن فقط للخلاف في محمد بن عمرو 
-      وبأن الإمام مسلم رحمه الله لم يحتج به 
-      روى له الإمام مسلم متابعة فقط – فهو ليس على شرطه –
-      ثم ان الحديث بهذا التمام للدارقطني  رحمه الله وحده فقط 
-      ليس عند البغوي رحمه الله قوله : ( وصوموا لرؤيته ...) الحديث 
-      وعند الحاكم الفقرة الأولى منه فقط 
-      والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :
وهم الشيخ عبد الله الغماري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 981) والترمذي ( 2/340) والدارمي ( 2/109) وابن ماجه ( 3694) وابن حبان ( 1360) وأحمد ( 2/170) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 1/287) من طرق عن عطاء بن السائب عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اعبدوا الرحمن وأطعموا الطعام وأفشوا السلام تدخلوا الجنة بسلام ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قال رحمه الله ورجاله ثقات وعطاء بن السائب إنما يخشى من اختلاطه وما دام انه لم يتفرد به بالحديث فقد أمناه فقد ورد عن عبد الله بن سلام وغير ذلك ..
-      عزا الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله هذا الحديث في ( الجامع الصغير ) للترمذي من حديث أبي هريرة ! 
-      وقلده الشيخ الغماري رحمه الله فيما سماه ب ( الكنز الثمين ) ( 406) وزعم في مقدمته أنه جرد فيه الاحاديث الثابتة وإنما هو عنده كما عند غيره من حديث ابن عمرو رضي الله عنه !
-      وأما حديث أبي هريرة عنده فهو بغير هذا السياق وفيه زيادة : ( واضربوا الهام ) وهي زيادة منكرة بإسناد ضعيف وهي في السلسلة الضعيفة برقم ( 1324) 
-      إنطلى الأمر على الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله فإنه بعد أن نقل تصحيح الترمذي إياه وأقره !  قال بعد قوله : ( عن أبي هريرة : ( قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! إذا رأيتك طابت نفسي ...) [ فأوهم ] ان هذا عند الترمذي وإنما هو عند احمد رحمه الله ومن طريق أخرى غير الطريق التي صححها الترمذي رحمه الله على إنهما في الضعف سواء كما بينته .
-      والله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
كتاب ( الكنز الثمين من احاديث النبي الأمين ) للشيخ عبد الله الغماري رحمه الله جمع فيه الاحاديث الصحيحة والحسنة والضعيفة والموضوعة من كتاب الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله ( الجامع الصغير ) وقد انتقد الشيخ الغماري رحمه الله في مقدمته الحافظ السيوطي لانه لم يف بشرطه واجتنبابه الاحاديث الضعيفة بل والموضوعة في الجامع الصغير ... وكذلك الغماري لم يف بشرطه ولم يصن كتابه ( الكنز الثمين ) وذكر احاديث ضعيفة بل  وموضوعة في ( الكنز ) وقد بين الشيخ الألباني ضعفها في السلسة الضعيفة والموضوعة .
قال الشيخ علي رضا عبد الله علي رضا حفظه الله :
-      من الكتب التي ينبغي الحذر منها لاشتمالها على عدد غير قليل من الاحاديث الضعيفة والواهية بل والموضوعة كتاب : ( الكنز الثمين في أحاديث النبي الأمين ) لعبد الله بن الصديق الغماري الذي زعم في مقدمة كتابه انه من اهل البراعة في علوم الحديث كما ادعى ان كتابه ليس فيه احاديث ضعيفة او واهية ..) 
-      زعم انه جرد في كتابه الاحاديث الثابتة والكتاب فيه الاحاديث الموضوعة كما في الاحاديث برقم ( 4602) و ( 2909) و ( 1215)
-      اما الاحاديث الضعيفة فهي كثيرة جدا في الكتاب حتى انه يمكن جمعها في كتاب مستقل لبيان عللها !

قال الالباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ( 2/ 116) :
-      زعم الشيخ عبد الله الغماري في كتابه ( الكنز الثمين ) انه جرد فيه الاحاديث الثابتة وانما هو عنده كما عند غيره ..
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبو عبد الله رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي ( 2/261) والحاكم ( 1/493) وابن حبان في ( الضعفاء ) ( 1/372) وابن عدي ( 4/62) والخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 4/356) وابو بكر الكلاباذي في ( مفتاح معاني الآثار ) ( 6-7) وابن عساكر ( 5/61/1) عن صالح المري عن هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ادعوا الله تعالى وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة واعلموا أن الله لا يستجيب دعاء من قلب غافل لاه ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      حديث مستقيم الإسناد تفرد به صالح المري وهو أحد زهاد أهل البصرة 
تعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله :
-      قلت : صالح متروك .
سبقه الى نحو ذلك الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله فقال في ( الترغيب ) ( 2/277) متعقبا على الحاكم بقوله :
-      لا شك في زهده لكن تركه ابو داود والنسائي رحمهم الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      لكن له شاهد بسند ضعيف رواه أحمد ( 2/177) عن ابن عمرو نحوه 
-      وفيه ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف وفي أول حديثه زيادة (( القلوب أوعية بعضها أوعى من بعض فإذا سألتم الله ......))
-      وحسن إسناده الهيثمي  رحمه الله ( 10/118) !!
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      عامة الأقوال في ( صالح بن بشير المري رحمه الله ) جروح شديدة 
-      ذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في الضعفاء 
-      وقال ابو احمد الحاكم : ليس بالقوي عندهم 
-      قال النسائي رحمه الله : ضعيف الحديث له احاديث مناكير وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر : متروك الحديث 
-      وقال ابو عبيد الاجري : قلت لأبي داود : يكتب حديث صالح المري ؟ فقال : لا 
-      قال البخاري رحمه الله : منكر الحديث 
-      قال الجوزجاني رحمه الله : كان قاصا واهي الحديث 
-      قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة ( 1/465) : واخرجه ابن الضريس والبيهقي من طريق صالح المري عن ثابت عن أنس 
وصالح هذا هو ابن بشير الزاهد قال البخاري والفلاس ايضا : منكر الحديث والحديث ان هذه الطرق شديدة الضعف فلا ينجب ربها ضعف الحديث 
وقال ايضا عن ( صالح المري ) في الضعيفة ( 3/210) :
وهذا سند ضعيف ... وصالح المري هو ابن بشير وهو ضعيف جدا اورده الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الضعفاء ) وقال النسائي رحمه الله وغيره : متروك 
وقال ايضا في الضعيفة ( 3/668) :
وقيل : عن صالح المري عن ثابت عن انس 
وهذا اسناد ضعيف صالح المري وهو ابن بشير ضعيف كما قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) 
وقال فيما يأتي :
( متروك الحديث ) 
وهو الأقرب الى الصواب .
هذا ملخص ما ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) عن حال صالح المري رحمه الله واستقر على أنه ( متروك الحديث ) .
 الخلاصة :
والحديث حسنه الشيخ رحمه الله لشواهده في الصحيحة 
وروي بسند ضعيف في مسند أحمد (2/177) عن ابن عمرو وفيه ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف والذي اسنده الحاكم رحمه الله وغيره فيه صالح المري وهو متروك الحديث
ولان له شاهد بمرسل صفوان بن سليم اخرجه ابن المبارك رحمه الله في ( الزهد ) ( 2/21) – دار الكتب العلمية 
انا سعيد بن ابي ايوب عن بكر بن عمرو عن صفوان بن سليم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان القلوب اوعية وبعضها اوعى من بعض فادعوا الله ايها الناس حين تدعون وانتم موقنون بالاجابة فان الله لا يستجيب لعبد دعاء عن ظهر قلب غافل )
ورواته : ثقات يحتج بهم غير بكر بن عمر المعافري فهو صدوق عابد 
والحديث ضعفه محقق ( الداء والدواء ) الشيخ علي حسن الحلبي 
حيث قال ( ص : 9) :
(( وفي سنده صالح المري وهو متروك كما قال المنذري والذهبي ) 
واورد شيخنا الالباني في ( الصحيحة ) ( 594) شاهدا للحديث رواه احمد ( 2/177) 
وقال : ولا يقويه اذ فيه ابن لهيعة وهو مشهور بضعفه فالمشهود له شديد الضعف وشاهده ضعيف فلا يعضده لذا قال المناوي في ( فيض القدير ) ( 1/229) : ( فمن زعم حسنه – فضلا عن صحته – فقد جازف ) 
واما الهيثمي في ( المجمع ) ( 10/148) فقد حسنه !!
ولقد انطلى على الشيخ مرسل صفوان بن سليم فلم يذكره 
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الصغير ) ( ص:238) والكبير ( 2/14/1186) و( 25/102/267) من طريق نعيم بن حماد : ثنا عبد الله بن إدريس عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر عن أم مبشر الأنصارية : (( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب أم مبشر بنت البراء بن معرور فقالت : إني اشترطت لزوجي أن لا اتزوج بعده فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن هذا لا يصلح يعني : اشتراط المرأة لزوجها أن لا تتزوج بعده ) 
قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
-      تفرد به نعيم 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      نعيم – ضعيف – 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) ( 4/255) :
-      رواه الطبراني في ( الكبير ) و ( الصغير ) ورجاله رجال الصحيح 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      فهو [ وهم ] أو تساهل منه رحمه الله فإن نعيما هذا – وقد تفرد به – إنما أخرج له البخاري رحمه الله تعليقا ومسلم رحمه الله في مقدمة ( صحيحه ) فلا ينبغي إطلاق عزو حديثه اليهما لأنه [ يوهم ] أنه محتج به عندهما ثم هو ضعيف كما ذكرنا 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) :
-      صدوق يخطئ كثيرا 
-      صرح الحافظ رحمه الله في ( الفتح ) ( 9/219) بأن إسناد ( الصغير ) حسن !
-      قوله : ( بنت البراء ...) لعله خطأ مطبعي والصواب : ( امرأة البراء ) وذلك لوجهين :
1-           انه كذلك وقع في ( الكبير ) و ( المجمع )
2-           إني وجدت للحديث شاهدا قويا مفصلا ولذلك خرجته في الصحيحة وإلا ( فنعيم ) من حق الكتاب الآخر ( الضعيفة ) 
3-             والشاهد أخرجه البخاري في ( التاريخ الكبير ) ( 4/2/285) : ( قال لنا الجعفي : نا زيد بن الحباب ......فذكره )
وفيه ( ... وكانت امرأة البراء بن معرور ...) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 1069) وأحمد (3/191) وأبو القاسم البغوي في ( حديث هدبة ) ( رقم 80) من طريق حماد بن سلمة : أنا إسحاق بن عبد الله بن طلحة عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قائما يصلي في بيته فجاء رجل فاطلع في بيته فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سهما من كنانته فسدده نحو عينيه حتى انصرف ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      وقد أخرجه البخاري في ( الديات ) وأحمد ( 3/125) وأبو يعلى ( 3813) من طريق حميد عن أنس مختصرا 
-      وفيه عند أحمد رحمه الله وإسناده ثلاثي : ( فأخرج الرجل رأسه ) 
-      وأخرجه مسلم ( 6/181) وغيره من طريق أخرى عن أنس نحوه وليس عنده – وكذا البخاري – ذكر الصلاة خلافا لما [[ يوهمه ]] كلام المعلق عليه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله 
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الدكتور الشيخ محمود أحمد الطحان حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 2/151) وعنه البيهقي ( 9/340) والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 2/114/2/6766) - وفي متنه سقط – ثنا أبو تربة الربيع بن نافع : ثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي عن سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من احتجم لسبع عشرة وتسع عشرة وإحدى وعشرين كان شفاء من كل داء ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم وفي سعيد بن عبد الرحمن كلام لا يضر إن شا الله تعالى 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( الفتح ) ( 10/122) :
-      ( وثقه الأكثرون ولينه بعضهم من قبل حفظه ) 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) :
-      صدوق له أوهام وأفرط ابن حبان في تضعيفه 
وقد أخرج الحديث مختصرا أبو محمد المخلدي العدل في ( الفوائد ) ( 3/224/1) والحاكم ( 4/210) من هذا الوجه وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
[ تنبيه ] :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وللحديث طريق أخرى في ( المعجم الأوسط ) للطبراني برقم ( 680) دون جملة الشفاء وإسناده واه جدا 
-      من [ جهل ]المعلق عليه * قوله ( 1/389) :
(( لم أجد الحديث من طريق أبي هريرة لا في الكتب الستة ولا في ( مجمع الزوائد ) في مظانه )) !
قلت : ولعل التخريج يغني عن المقال !

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-      حقق ( المعجم الأوسط ) الدكتور محمود أحمد الطحان حفظه الله في  ط المعارف 1407 وقد انتقدت طبعة الدكتور لما فيها من  السقط والتحريف والتصحيف والاخطاء العلمية ولذلك قام المحققان الشيخ طارق عوض الله والشيخ  عبد المحسن الحسيني بإعادة طبعه وتحقيقه ...
قال المحققان   في مقدمة الكتاب :
-      ولقد كان هذا الكتاب الكبير ( المعجم الأوسط ) لإمام الطبراني او جزء كبير منه معدودا ضمن مفقودات التراث حتى يسر الله تعالى الوقوف على النسخة كاملة له في تركيا ويرجع الفضل في ذلك بعد الله عز وجل الى السيد صبحي البدري السامرائي الذي له عناية فائقة بمخطوطات التراث الاسلامي وعن طريقه انتشرت صورها في العالم الاسلامي وبدات نفوس العلماء والباحثين تتشوق الى اليوم الذي يطبع فيه هذا الكتاب ويسهل تناوله الى ان قيض الله تعالى له عالما فاضلا وهو الدكتور محمود الطحان فأخرج منه ثلاثة اجزاء ووعد بإخراج الباقي ولكنه شاء الله أمرا كان مفعولا فلم يتم إخراج الكتاب و لم تقع الأجزاء التي خرجت موقع القبول والرضا لدى العلماء والباحثين لما اعتراها من كثرة التصحيف والتحريف والسقط وغير ذلك مما ينبغي ان يصان منه الكتاب المحقق ويعلم الباحثون في هذا المجال ما يستحقه إخراج مخطوط من خزائن المخطوطات الى عالم النشر وما الذي يقوم به الباحث المحقق من إقامة للنص وضبط للا علام وتحقيق سلامة الاسناد والمتن , ويعلم كل باحث محقق أثر التصحيف والتحريف على الكتاب والضرر الواقع على الباحث من جراء ذلك ...
-      وكما ان الشيخ الفاضل أبا اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله حثنا على تحقيق الكتاب وإخراجه وكان بهذا أثر واضح في اخراج الكتاب فجزاه الله خير الجزاء 
أهم النقاط التي يتركز عليها أوجه نقد طبعة الدكتور للمطبوع من ( المعجم الأوسط 
-      يعد كتاب المعجم الأوسط للإمام الطبراني كتاب هام جدا وهو يستمد قيمته العلمية ومنزلته في المكتبة الاسلامية من موضوعه وكانة مؤلفه فأما صاحبه فهو إمام حافظ كبير له وزنه وكانته العلمية السامية والتي لا تخفى على من له اشتغال بهذا العلم الشريف وأما موضوع ( المعجم الأوسط ) فيتمثل في جمع الاحاديث والغرائب والفوائد والتنصيص على غرابتها وموضوع التفرد او المخالفة فيها فهو يعد مصدرا اساسيا لعلل الحديث وقد كان الكتاب دفين المكتبات فترة طويلة من الزمن وقد كان للدكتور محمود الطحان قصب السبق في نشر هذا الكتاب وخروجه الى النور ولفت انظار الباحثين اليه والدكتور الطحان احد الاساتذة الافاضل ممن لهم مكانتهم بالجامعات العربية وله المصنفات النافعة التي يسرت على طلبة العلم الوقوف على قواعد المصطلح وطرق التخريج الاحاديث واخرج للمكتبة الاسلامية بعض المصنفات الهامة مثل كتاب ( الجامع لاخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ) للخطيب البغدادي 
-      واطروحته لنيل الدكتوراه عن الإمام الخطيب لا زالت منهلا لمن يريد الوقوف على جهود هذا الإمام 
-      وطبعته ل( المعجم الأوسط ) لم تقع محققة كما ينبغي بل كثر فيها التصحيف والتحريف والسقط والزيادة وغير ذلك مما ينبغي ان يصان منه العمل المحقق وكان ذلك من اهم الدوافع على اخراجه مع استدراك ما فاته 
-      وان اول ما ينبغي على المحقق مراعاته والاعتماد عليه لتحقيق نص كتاب ( المعجم الأوسط ) للطبراني بعد الاعتماد على أصول خطية موثوق بها هو 
1-           النصوص الاخرى التي كتبها الحافظ الطبراني وان وجد استدراك او تكرار للنص فيما كتبه والفه وهي كثير ة منها ( المعجم الكبير ) و ( الصغير ) و ( مسند الشاميين ) و ( الدعاء ) و( مكارم الاخلاق ) والاوائل  وغير ذلك .
2-           المصادر والمراجع التي اخذ اصحابها عن الامام الطبراني من كتابه الاوسط كتلامذته او من دونهم وعلما كانت الوسائط بين الفرع والأصل قليلة كلما كان ذلك أقوى في توثيق النص ومن هؤلاء الحافظ ابو نعيم الاصبهاني ومن كتبه حلية الاولياء وذكر اخبار اصبهان ومعرفة الصحابة وصفة الجنة وغيرها وهواحد تلامذته وكثير من احاديث الاوسط مبثوثة في مصنفاته وهو احد رواته  ومنهم الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله ومصنفاته كثيرة وهو يروي عن الطبراني بواسطة واحده بينه وبينه واكثر الشيوخ الذي يروي عنهم الطبراني ..ومنهم الامام البيهقي رحمه الله ومصنفاته كثيرة وهو يروي كتب الطبراني ... والضياء المقدسي رحمه الله وكتابه ( المختارة ) يعد مرجها هاما حيث يروي من طريق الطبراني وينقل اقواله على الاحاديث وله في ذلك باع طويل ... وابن عساكر رحمه الله وهو يروي مصنفات الحافظ الطبراني 
3-           ومن العلماء الذين رتبوا ( المعجم الأوسط ) او انتقوا منه كالحافظ الهيثمي في ( مجمع البحرين ) وهو مرجع هام في تحقيق ( الأوسط ) بل يعد بمثابة نسخة أخرى فيها تتعلق بهذه الاحاديث والزوائد 
4-           المصنفات التي جمعت من معاجم الطبراني وغيرها من المسانيد والسنن واولاها كتاب ( الحافظ ابن كثير ) ( جامع المسانيد والسنن ) فإنه ينقل ما في الأوسط باسناده ومتنه ..
5-           الكتب التي كتبها قوم شاركوا الطبراني في شيوخه ومنهم 
1-           العقيلي رحمه الله 
2-           ابن عدي رحمه الله 
3-           الامام الاسماعيلي رحمه الله 
4-           ابن الاعرابي رحمه الله 
خامسا :
-      الكتب التي أخذ عنها الإمام الطبراني :
1-           مصنف عبد الرازق رحمه الله 
2-           كتب الامام النسائي رحمه الله احد كبار شيوخ الطبراني رحمه الله 
خاتمة مهمة :
-      هذا هو المسلك القويم الذي ينبغي على المحقق اتباعه والسير عليه مع الاحتراز التام ما عسا ان يفضي الى الخطأ او الزلل كمثل تصحيف او تحريف او سقط يقع في تلك المصادر والمراجع فعليه ان يحرص ان تكون محققة منقحة بحسب الامكان او ما يكون اختلافا بين النصين فيظنه اتفاقا فتحمل احدهما على الآخر من غير تدقيق وتحقيق .. لكن ماذا فعل محقق الاجزاء الثلاثة الأولى من ( الأوسط ) للطبراني الدكتور محمود الطحان حفظه الله ان تجاهل هذا كلية واخذ يحقق النص على التوهم والحدس من غير اصول علمية يتبعها ولا قواعد محررة والتحريف والسقط والزيادة .. ومن بين التتحريفات والتصحيفات في طبعة الدكتور الطحان :
اولا :
اعتمد على مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي لضبط نص ( الأوسط ) للطبراني وكما لا يخفى على عالم بأصول التحقيق عارف بمنهج الإمام الهيثمي في هذا الكتاب لا يصلح الاعتماد عليه لضبط ( الأوسط ) للطبراني وذلك ان الإمام الهيثمي عليه رحمة الله في هذا الكتاب يحذف الاسناد كله وعليه لا سبيل لضبط اسناد ( الأوسط ) بالرجوع اليه ولهذا ترك الدكتور الطحان الاسناد غالبا بغير اصلاح وكثرت التصحيفات والسقط اما المتن فمعلوم ان الامام الهيثمي لم يخصص ذلك الكتاب لكتاب ( الأوسط ) فحسب بل هو يشمل على زوائد هذه الكتب الستة ( المسند ) لاحمد بن حنبل والمسند لابي يعلى الموصلي والمسند لابي بكر البزار والمعاجم الثلاثة للطبراني ومعلوم ان الهيثمي اذا ما اورد حديثا من اكثر من كتاب منها اعتمد لفظ احداها وان عزا الحديث الى كل كتاب جاء فيه ذلك الحديث من تلك الكتب ونادرا ما يذكر الفرق بين الراويات وبناءاً على ذلك فالاعتماد على ( مجمع الزوائد  ) لا يصلح لان الحديث الذي يكون مثلا في ( الأوسط ) والمسند لأحمد اذا ما اورده الهيثمي سوف يختار لفظ أحد الكتابين ثم يعزوه معا فلا يستطيع الباحث على ان يجزم ان هذا  اللفظ المذكور هو لفظ ( الأوسط ) على وجه التحديد ...الى ان الطبعة المتداولة ( لمجمع الزوائد ) طافحة بالتصحيف .
 ثانيا :
وهناك مواطن عجز الدكتور عن قراءتها او قرأها على غير وجهها مع الاشارة الى انه كثيرا من التصحيف الواقع في طبعته يعود سببه لما اعتور قراءة النص لديه 
وذكر المحققان بعض الامثلة على ذلك ( ص: 37- 38)
ثالثا :
وقد عاب الأستاذ عبد القدوس نذير محقق ( مجمع البحرين ) وقال ( 4/23) : 
(( وهذا خطأ فاحش )) – تعقيبه على طبعة الدكتور –
وقال الأستاذ عبد القدوس بن محمد نذير حيث قال في تعليقه على ( مجمع البحرين ) ( 2112) : ( ساقط من الأوسط ولم ينتبه له محققه لأنه لم يخرج عن دائرة الأوسط وعلق علي بكلام حشو لا طائل تحته )
 وقال المحققان :
وهناك جملة من التصحيفات والتحريفات الواقعة في طبعة الدكتور الطحان عسى ان ينتفع بها طالب علم وذكرا امثلة على ذلك ( ص:45- 57)
رابعا :
ومن بين ذلك : التصحيف والتحريف في ضبط الاسم والنسبة وأهمية ضبط الاسم والنسبة وما لذلك من أثر وأنه يجب العودة في ذلك الى الكتب المؤلفة في هذا الشأن التي اهتم بها اصحابها بحماية اسماء الراوة عن عوامل التصحيف والتحريف . وتعد مؤلفات الامام الدراقطني والخطيب وابن ماكولا من الاهمية بمكان . ثم تأتي مؤلفات الحافظ ابن نقطة وابن ناصر الدين والحافظ الذهبي ثم ابن حجر .. وفي ذلك حماية للاسم والنسبة من بعدهم . وفي ذلك حماية للاسم والنسبة من عوامل التحريف ولفه على الوجه الصحيح فلا يلتبس الراوي ولا يستعجم .. ولقد اعترانا العجب من الاسلوب الذي قام به الدكتور في ضبط اسماء الراوة او النسبة في اسانيد هذا الكتاب فليس ثم صورة لمنهج قائم فهو لا يعتمد في الضبط على كتاب خاص بالمشتبه كما ينبغي ان يفعل المحقق ومن الامثلة لما اعترى ضبط الاسماء  ( ص: 59- 70) .
وبعد :
قال الدكتور الفاضل محمود الطحان في منجه في كتابه في اول الجزء الثالث  ( سوف اكتفي في هذا الجزء من  المعجم الأوسط الى آخر الكتاب بتحقيق النص وما يقتضيه التحقيق من التأكد من سلامة النص وضبطه وشرح غريبه وتصحيح السقط والخطأ والتصحيف وما الى ذلك وسأترك التخريج ))
قال المحققان الفاضلان :
(( فهل تراه  وّفى لما قال ووعد به أم كان هذا الجزء كسابقيه مليئا بكل ما لا يقتضيه التحقيق من التصحيف والتحريف والسقط وغير ذلك ....)
والله أعلم 
 ( والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في ( مسنده ) ( 256) وتمام الرازي في ( الفوائد ) ( رقم 56) وعنه ابن عساكر في ( تاريخ دمشق ) ( 4/285/2) وابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( 90/2) والبيهقي في ( حياة الانبياء ) * ( ص:3) من طريق الحسن بن قتيبة المدائني ثنا المستلم بن سعيد الثقفي عن الحجاج بن الأسود عن ثابت البناني عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الأنبياء – صلوات الله عليهم – أحياء في قبورهم يصلون ) 

قال البيهقي رحمه الله تبعا للبزار رحمه الله :
-      يعد في أفراد الحسن بن قتيبة المدائني 
قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
-      وله احاديث غرائب حسان وأرجو أنه لا بأس به 

 قال الذهبي رحمه الله :
-      بل هو هالك قال الدارقطني في رواية البرقاني عنه : متروك الحديث وقال ابو حاتم : ضعيف وقال الأزدي : واهي الحديث وقال العقيلي : كثير الوهم 

-      وأقره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في اللسان .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وبقية رجال إسناده ثقات ليس فيهم من ينظر فيه غير الحجاج بن الأسود 
-      أورده الذهبي في ( الميزان ) وقال :
(( نكرة ما روى عنه – فيما أعلم – سوى مستلم بن سعيد فأتى بخبر منكر عنه عن أنس في أن الأنبياء في قبورهم يصلون . رواه البيهقي )) 
لكن :
-      تعقبه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( اللسان ) فقال عقبه : 
(( إنما هو حجاج بن أبي زياد الأسود يعرف ب (( زق العسل )) وهو بصري كان ينزل القسامل روى عن ثابت وجابر بن زيد وأبي نظرة وجماعة وعنه جرير بن حازم وحماد بن سلمة وروح بن عبادة وآخرون وقال أحمد : ثقة رجل صالح وقال ابن معين : ثقة وقال ابو حاتم : صالح الحديث )) 
-      وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ( 6/202)  فقال : 
(( حجاج بن أبي زياد الأسود من اهل البصرة وهو الذي يحدث عنه حماد بن سلمة فيقول : حدثني حجاج الأسود )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ويتلخص منه ان حجاجا هذا ثقة بلا خلاف وان الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله [ توهم ] أنه غيره فلم يعرفه ولذلك استنكر حديثه ويبدو انه عرفه فيما بعد فقد أخرج الحاكم له في المستدرك ( 4/332) خرجته في الضعيفه وقال الذهبي في تلخيصه :
(( حجاج : ثقة )) 
ولذلك لم يورده في كتابه ( الضعفاء ) ولا في ( ذيله ) والله أعلم .
وجملة القول :
-       ان الحديث بهذا الاسناد ضعيف وان علته إنما هي من الحسن بن قتيبة المدائني ولكنه لم يتفرد به خلافا لما سبق ذكره عن الحافظ البيهقي فقد تابعه يحيى بن أبي بكير وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين فقال ابو يعلى الموصلي في ( المسند ) ( 1/168) ثنا ابو الجهم الأزرق بن علي : ثنا يحيى بن أبي بكير : ثنا المستلم بن سعيد عن الحجاج عن ثابت به 
-      ومن طريق أبي يعلى أخرجه البيهقي قال أخبرنا الثقة من اهل العلم قال : أنبأ أبو عمرو بن حمدان قال : أنبأ أبو يعلى الموصلي ...
(( وهذا إسناد جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات )) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      ورواه أبو يعلي الموصلي في ( مسنده ) ( 6/147) 
وقال محققه : 
(( إسناده صحيح )) 
-      وذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في ( المطالب العالية ) برقم ( 3452) 
-      والسيوطي في الجامع الصغير وحسنه رقم ( 3089) ( 1/477) 

-      وقد أخرجه البيهقي في كتابه ( حياة الأنبياء في قبورهم ) باسانيد مختلفة والتي أخرجها من طريق أبي يعلى وصححها الهيثمي وابن حجر والسيوطي والمناوي والألباني رحمهم الله ولذا قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 8/211) : ( رواه أبو يعلى والبزار ورجال أبي يعلى ثقات ) .بخلاف رجال البزار ففيهم نظر كما تقدم ..

-      وقد صحح محقق ( المسند ) لابي يعلى الموصلي رقم ( 3425) فقال :

(( فالحديث ثابت ان شاء الله وقد مضى ان البيهقي وابن الملقن قد صححاه وكذا صححه المناوي في الفيض ( 3/184) والزرقاني في شرحه على المؤطا ( 3/357) واخيرا : صححه الامام الالباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة )

-      وكتاب ( حياة الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم بعد وفاتهم ) للحافظ البيهقي ( 458 ه ) حققه وعلق عليه الدكتور أحمد عطية الغامدي ط 1414 ه 

-      قال محققه ( ص:6) :

(( وفيه أورد مؤلفة أدلة تثبت القول بحياة الأنبياء في قبورهم حياة حقيقة تماثل حياتهم في الدنيا وإنما تصور رحمه الله هذا التصور الخاطئ لفهم دلالة تلك النصوص لأنه اعتقد أن الأدلة لاتعني الا هذا ولم يكن يتصور ما قد يترتب على هذا الفهم من أخطار تمس عقيدة المسلم وتفتح الطريق لأصحاب الاهواء لنصب شراكهم ونفث سمومهم وتشويه عقيدة الأمة بما يتفق مع ما يهدف إليه أعداء الإسلام فهو بذلك مجتهد الرأي مخطئ في إجتهاده مأجور عليه إن شاء الله ))

موضوع الكتاب  لمحققه ( ص 32) :
-      لقد وردت أحاديث صريحة لا مراء في صحتها ناطقة بالقول بحياة الانبياء في قبورهم والامام البيهقي كعادته في افراد بعض مهمات المسائل بمؤلفات خاصة جمع فيه كل ما تيسر له من الاحاديث والاثار التي تدل على حياة الانبياء في قبورهم وهي من المسلمات التي يقول بها أهل السنة والجماعة لورود الادلة بها فهم لم يردوا شيئا مما صح في هذا الشان وإنما يتعلق الامر بحقيقة الحياة التي تحدثت عنها احاحاديث هذا الكتاب هل هي حياة برزخية خاصة تختلف عن الحياة المعهودة في الدنيا ام انها حياة حقيقية كحياة الدنيا ولا فرق ...) ا ه 
-      يقول البيهقي رحمه اله في كتاب ( الاعتقاد ) ( ص 198): ( والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام بعد ما قبضوا ردت اليهم أرواحهم فهم احياء عند ربهم كالشهداء )  وكذا قال في دلائل النبوة ( 2/388) هذه النصوص تدل على ان البيهقي يرى ان حياة الانبياء في قبورهم حياة حقيقية وانهم يتعبدون بين يدي الله تعالى كشأن بقية الاحياء وعلى هذا الاساس تعامل السيوطي مع موضوع هذا الكتاب في كتابه : ( إنباء الأذكياء ) فهو بهذا يحمل رأيه في هذه القضية حتى بلغ به تجاوزه الى حد اثبات امكان رؤية بعض الناس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا بروحه وجسده ومخاطبته كما ذهب اليه بعض المبتدعة الذين تمادوا في بدعتهم حتى ارتكسوا في اقبح انواع الزيغ والضلال ) ا ه 
-      اما القائلون بان الحياة الثابتة للانبياء حياة حقيقية كحياتهم في الدنيا فقد التزم بعضهم لاجلها تلك اللوازم الفاسدة ولذلك قالوا بامكان رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخروجه من قبره سامعا كلام من يكلمه ومصافحا لمن يريد مصافحته كما هو شأن كل حي وممن قال بهذا القول السيوطي رحمه الله في كتاب ( تنوير الحلك ) وحاول ان يدلل على دعواه باستدلالات واهية وحكايات منامية تافهة الا ان أهم دليل تشبث به لاثبات هذا الامر الحديث الذي اورده بلفظ ( من رآني في المنام فسيراني في اليقظة ولا يتمثل بي الشيطان ) رواه البخاري , كتاب التعبير باب ( 10) ( 4/299) ومسلم باب الرؤيا  ح( 2266) ( 4/1775) ولقد رد عليه بما لا طائل من قوله ..) ا ه 
وقال محققه ( ص 44) :
وقد عزا السيوطي هذه المقولة – اعني رؤية النبي في اليقظة في الدنيا الى ارباب الأحوال واصفا من بالغ في انكارها والتعجب منها بانهم لا قدم لهم في العلم وما اورده في هذا الكتاب الذي سماه ( تنوير الحلك في امكان رؤية النبي والملك )من دعاوى وحكايات يصدق المقولة التي قيلت فيه وهي أنه [ حاطب ليل ] ( غاية الاماني ( 2/225) 
ويترتب على هذه المقولة الباطلة نتائج خطيرة ليس اقلها تعلق قلوب الرعاع والمرتزقة من مشايخ الطرق بترهات وشركيات وتوسلات واستغاثات بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل تعدى الحال بهم الى اعتقادهم الرجعة الى الدنيا لمشايخهم ...) ا ه 
-      ومن هنا اشتهرت الحكايات المقيتة الكاذبة التي يقول بها اصحاب الطرق الرفاعية وينسبونها زورا وبهتانا الى الشيخ احمد الرفاعي تلك الاكذوبة هي ما ذكره النبهاني في كتابه ( شواهد الحق في الاستغاثة بسيد الخلق ) 
وقد تصدى للرد على هذه الفرية الامام العلامة محمود شكري الالوسي في كتابه النفيس ( غاية الاماني في الرد على النبهاني ) مبينا كذب وقوعها اصلا للرفاعي المذكور وبطلانها من عدة اوجه ...) ذكرها المحقق في مقدمته  ( ص :46- 49 ) 
والخلاصة : قال محققه ( ص :61) 
 ( وبهذا يتبين بطلان قول من قال بان حياة الانبياء الثابتة لهم في قبورهم هي حياة حقيقية كالحياة في الدنيا اذ هي مصادمة للادلة التي تدل على موتهم كسائر البشر فما ثبت لهم إنما هي حياة برزخية خاصة اكمل من حياة الشهداء ) ا ه 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ( 2/190) :
(( ثم اعلم ان الحياة التي اثبتها هذا الحديث للانبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام غنما هي حياة برزخية ليست من حياة الدنيا في شيء وولذلك وجب الإيمان بها دون ضرب الأمثال لها وحاولة تكييفها وتشبيهها بما هو المعروف عندنا في حياة الدنيا ) 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله 
 وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/126) وأحمد ( 2/399) وأبو يعلى ( 6358) والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 3/219/2461) و ( 2/32/2/ 5438) والخطيب ( 3/88) والديلمي ( 1/1/113) من طريق مسلم بن خالد عن زيد بن أسلم عن سمي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  ( إذا دخل أحدكم على أخيه المسلم فأطعمه من طعامه فليأكل ولا يسأله عنه وإن سقاه من شرابه فليشرب من شرابه ولا يسأله عنه ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد وله شاهد صحيح على شرط مسلم 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ثم ساقه من طريق ابن عجلان عن سعيد عن أبي هريرة رواية قال : فذكره 
فقوله رحمه الله (( على شرط مسلم )) ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      فيه [ تساهل ووهم ] لأنه إنما روى لابن عجلان متابعة ولذلك قال المناوي رحمه الله في ( التيسير ) : ( وإسناده لا بأس به ) 
-      فالحديث بمجموع الطريقين صحيح 
فوائد حديثية :
-      قوله (( رواية )) هو بمعنى مرفوعا كما هو مقرر في علم المصطلح فلا ينبغي ان يعل الاسناد بهذا 
-      بل ان هذا شاهد قوي له كما ذكر الحاكم رحمه الله 
-      والظاهر ان الحديث محمول على من غلب ظنه أن الاخ المسلم ماله حلال ويتقي المحرمات وإلا جاز بل وجب السؤال كما هو شأن بعض المسلمين المستوطنين في بلاد الكفر فهؤلاء وامثالهم لا بد من سؤالهم عن لحمهم مثلا أقتيل هو أم ذبيح ؟
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 1/249) والحاكم ( 4/94) وأحمد ( 4/231) من طريق علي بن الحكم قال : حدثني أبو حسن عن عمرو بن مرة قال : قلت لمعاوية بن أبي سفيان : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( ما من إمام يغلق بابه دون ذوي الحاجة والخلة والمسكنة إلا أغلق الله أبواب السماء دون خلته وحاجته ومسكنته ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      ( اسناده صحيح )
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وذلك من [ أوهامهما ] فإن أبا الحسن هذا هو الجزري وقد قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمته في ( الميزان ) : (( تفرد عنه علي بن الحكم )) 
قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ):
(( مجهول )) 
-      لكن للحديث له إسناد آخر صحيح بلفظ :
(( من ولاه الله عز وجل شيئا من أمر المسلمين فاحتجب دون حاجتهم وخلتهم وفقرهم احتجب الله عنه دون حاجته وخلته وفقره )) 
أخرجه ابو داود ( 2948) والترمذي ولم يسق لفظه وابن سعد في ( الطبقات ) والحاكم والبيهقي وابن عساكر في ( تاريخ دمشق ) .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 6/404) : ثنا حجاج قال : ثنا ابن جريج عن ابن شهاب عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن أمه أم كلثوم بنت عقبة أنها قالت : ( رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكذب في ثلاث : في الحرب وفي الإصلاح بين الناس وقول الرجل لامرأته وفي رواية : وحديث الرجل امرأته وحديث المرأة زوجها ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه من هذا الوجه وإنما من وجه آخر عن الزهري به 

وقد توبع :
فقال احمد : ثنا يعقوب قال : حدثنا أبي عن صالح بن كيسان قال : ثنا محمد بن مسلم بن عبيد الله بن شهاب به بلفظ : انها سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( ليس الكذاب الذي يصلح بين الناس فينمي خيراً أو يقول خيراً وقالت : لم أسمعه يرخص في شيء مما يقول الناس إلا في ثلاث ...)) فذكره بالراوية الثانية 
وكذا أخرجه مسلم ( 8/ 28) عن يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد به .
وأخرجه البخاري ( 5/328) من طريق عبد العزيز بن عبد الله : حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد به دون قوله : (( وقالت : لم أسمعه ...) 
واخرجه مسلم من طريق يونس عن ابن شهاب بتمامه إلا أنه جعل هذه الزيادة التي من قولها من قول ابن شهاب فقال : ( قال ابن شهاب : ولم أسمع يرخص في شيء ...) 
وعلى هذه الراوية تكون الزيادة غير مرفوعة وإنما من قول الزهري رحمه الله لذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر  في  ( الفتح ) :
(( وهذه الزيادة مدرجة بين ذلك مسلم في روايته من طريق يونس عن الزهري فذكر الحديث , قال : وقال الزهري . وكذا أخرجها النسائي مفردة من رواية يونس وقال : (( ويونس أثبت في الزهري من غيره )) وجزم موسى بن هارون وغيره بإدراجها ورويناه في ( فوائد ابن أبي ميسرة ) من طريق عبد الوهاب بن رفيع عن ابن شهاب فساقه بسنده مقتصرا على الزيادة وهو [ وهم شديد ] )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      (( وهذا [ لا وهم فيه ] فإنه ثقة صحيح الحديث )) 

أقوال اهل العلم عن عبد الوهاب ابن أبي بكر :
-      اسمه رفيع المدني وكيل الزهري 
-      قال ابو حاتم : ثقة صحيح الحديث ما به بأس من قدماء أصحاب الزهري 
-      قال النسائي : ثقة 
-      روى له أبو داود والنسائي .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد تابعه ثقتان هما [ ابن جريج ] و [ وصالح بن كيسان ] 
فهؤلاء ثلاثة من الثقات الأثبات اتفقوا على رفع هذه الزيادة فصلها اثنان منهما عن اول الحديث ووصلها به الآخر وهو صالح فاتفاقهم حجة وذلك يددل على انها مرفوعة ثابتة وانها ليست مدرجة كما  [ زعم الحافظ ويتعجب منه ] !
-      وقد [ خفيت عليه ] رواية ابن جريج فلم يذكرها أصلا ؟ وكيف اقتصر في عزوه رواية ابن رفيع على ( فوائد ابن ابي ميسرة ) وهي في (  السنن ) و ( المسند ) ؟!
-      ويشهد لها ما أخرجه الحميدي في ( مسنده ) ( 329) 
وهذا اسناد صحيح ولكنه مرسل 
-      ويشهد لها ايضا حديث شهر بن حوشب عن اسماء بنت يزيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا يصلح الكذب إلا في ثلاث : كذب الرجل مع امرأته لترضى عنه أو كذب في الحرب فإن الحرب خدعة أو كذب في إصلاح بين الناس ) 
اخرجه أحمد ( 6/459و 461) والترمذي ( 3/127) وقال الترمذي رحمه الله : (( حديث حسن )) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد ( 4/330) قال : ثنا عبد الله بن سالم الكوفي المفلوج – وكان ثقة – ثنا عبيدة بن الأسود عن القاسم بن الوليد عن أبي صادق عن ربيعة بن ناجد عن عبادة بن الصامت قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كان يأخذ الوبرة من جنب البعير من المغنم فيقول : مالي فيه إلا مثل ما لأحدكم منه وإياكم والغلول ! فإن الغلول خزي على صاحبه يوم القيامة أدوا الخيط والمخيط وما فوق ذلك وجاهدوا في سبيل الله تعالى القريب والبعيد في الحضر والسفر فإن الجهاد باب من أبواب الجنة إنه لينجي الله تبارك وتعالى به من الهم والغم وأقيموا حدود الله في القريب والبعيد ولا يأخذكم في الله لومة لائم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد رجاله ثقات غير ربيعة بن ناجد 
-      قال في الخلاصة :
(( روى عنه أبو صادق الأزدي فقط ))
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( لم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا )) 
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ) :
(( لا يكاد يعرف )) 
-      قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) :
(( إنه ثقة )) 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وما أدري عمدته في ذلك وما أراه إلا [ وهما منه ] رحمه الله )) 
-      وقال رحمه الله :
(( والحديث بمجموع طرقه صحيح إن شاء الله تعالى )) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد ( 4/330) قال : ثنا عبد الله بن سالم الكوفي المفلوج – وكان ثقة – ثنا عبيدة بن الأسود عن القاسم بن الوليد عن أبي صادق عن ربيعة بن ناجد عن عبادة بن الصامت قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كان يأخذ الوبرة من جنب البعير من المغنم فيقول : مالي فيه إلا مثل ما لأحدكم منه وإياكم والغلول ! فإن الغلول خزي على صاحبه يوم القيامة أدوا الخيط والمخيط وما فوق ذلك وجاهدوا في سبيل الله تعالى القريب والبعيد في الحضر والسفر فإن الجهاد باب من أبواب الجنة إنه لينجي الله تبارك وتعالى به من الهم والغم وأقيموا حدود الله في القريب والبعيد ولا يأخذكم في الله لومة لائم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد رجاله ثقات غير ربيعة بن ناجد 
-      قال في الخلاصة :
(( روى عنه أبو صادق الأزدي فقط ))
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( لم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا )) 
-      قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ) :
(( لا يكاد يعرف )) 
-      قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) :
(( إنه ثقة )) 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وما أدري عمدته في ذلك وما أراه إلا [ وهما منه ] رحمه الله )) 

-      وقال رحمه الله :
(( والحديث بمجموع طرقه صحيح إن شاء الله تعالى )) 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      ولقد [ وهم ] الشيخ المحدث أحمد شاكر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته بالراوي ( ربيعة بن ناجد الأزدي الكوفي ) وقلد الحافظ رحمه الله بقوله : (( كوفي تابعي ثقة )) 
-      قال المزي رحمه الله :
(( ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وروى له النسائي في ( الخصائص ) حديثا وابن ماجه آخر وقد وقع لنا بعلو ))
-      قال العجلي رحمه الله في ( الثقات ) ( 1/359) :
(( ربيعة بن ناجد كوفي تابعي ثقة )) 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :


ما روى سلمة بن الفضل عن ابن اسحاق عن الزهري عن عروة قال : (( بلغ عائشة رضي الله عنها أن أبا هريرة يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله (( شر الزنا شر الثلاثة )) فقالت : [ يرحم الله أبا هريرة ] أساء سمعا فأساء إجابة لم يكن الحديث على هذا إنما كان رجل [ من المنافقين ] يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم فقال : ( من يعذرني من فلان ؟ )) قيل : يا رسول الله ! إنه مع ما به ولد زنا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( هو شر الثلاثة )) والله عز وجل يقول : { ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى } )) 
أخرجه الطحاوي والحاكم وعنه البيهقي وضعفه بقوله :
(( سلمة بن الفضل الأبرش يروي مناكير ))
قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
(( صدوق كثير الخطأ )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وفيه علة أخرى وهي عنعنة ابن اسحاق فإنه مدلس
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم !!
-      ورده الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله :
(( كذا قال وسلمة لم يحتج به مسلم رحمه الله وقد وثق وضعفه ابن راهويه )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وكذلك ابن اسحاق لم يحتج به مسلم ! 
-      روى له متابعة 
-      وانه مدلس وقد عنعنه 
-      لو صح إسناده لكان قاطعا للإشكال ورافعا للنزاع ولكن في إسناد حديثهما ما علمت من الضعف 
-      والله اعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 2571) والحاكم ( 2/114) وعنه البيهقي ( 5/256) من طريق خالد بن يزيد : ثنا أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عليكم بالدلجة فإن الأرض تطوى بالليل ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      بعد ان ذكر حديث الترجمة كشاهد – قال : (( إن سلم من [ خالد بن يزيد العمري ] 
-      وأقره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
-      كذا وقع عند الحاكم واقره (( العمري )) ولم يقع عند أبي داود وما اراه محفوظا 
-      فإن العمري لم يخرج له أبو داود ولا غيره من الستة شيئا وهو متم بالكذب وإنما هو [ خالد بن يزيد العتكي ] ويقال : الهدادي وهو صدوق يهم كما في ( التقريب ) وهو الذي يروي عن أبي جعفر وعنه عمرو بن علي شيخ أبي داود وفيه كما في ( التهذيب ) 
-      وابو جعفر الرازي ضعيف لسوء حفظه 
-      والحديث له طريق أخرى يتقوى بها يرويه قبيصة بن عقبة : ثنا الليث بن سعد عن عقيل عن ابن شهاب عن أنس بن مالك به 
أخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه ( 4/174/2555) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية )( 9/250) والحاكم (1/445) من طريق محمد بن أسلم العابد : ثنا قبيصة بن عقبة به 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      محمد بن أسلم [لم يخرجا له ] لكن تابعه عند ابن خزيمة والحاكم رويم  بن يزيد وهو  ثقة كما قال الخطيب ( 8/429) وكذلك محمد بن اسلم فقد وثقه ابو حاتم وابو زرعة كما في الجرح والتعديل ( 3/2/201) 
-      قلت : فقد [ وهما ] رحمهم الله .لأن محمد بن أسلم لم يخرج له الشيخين .
-      والله اعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 4/72- فتح ) ومسلم ( 4/123) وأحمد ( 2/234) من طرق عن الزهري قال : أخبرني سعيد بن المسيب أن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( يتركون المدينة على خير ما كانت لا يغشاها إلا العوافي ( يريد : عوافي السباع والطير ) وآخر من يحشر راعيان من مزينة يريدان المدينة ينعقان بغنمهما فيجدانها وحشا حتى إذا بلغا ثنية الوداع خرا على وجوههما ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وأخرجه الحاكم ( 4/565) الشطر الثاني منه [ واستدركه ] على الشيخين ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله [ فلم يصيبا ] 
-      والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 2/35و49) وابن حبان ( 2285) والحاكم ( 3/471) وأحمد ( 4/426) عن وكيع : نثا الأعمش : ثنا هلال بن يساف عن عمران بن حصين قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم يجيء قوم يتسمنون : يحبون السمن ينطقون الشهادة قبل أن يسألوها ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      سند صحيح على شرط مسلم 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين [ وهم ] 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله [ فوهم ] 
-      هلال بن يساف إنما أخرج له البخاري تعليقا .
-      والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث أخرجه الطحاوي ( 2/127) والحاكم ( 2/122) واحمد ( 3/488) عن أبي الزناد قال : ثني المرقع بن صيفي عن جده رباح بن الربيع أخي حنظلة الكاتب أنه اخبره : (( أنه خرج مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة غزاها وعلى مقدمتها خالد بن الوليد فمر رباح وأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأة مقتولة مما أصابت المقدمة فوقفوا ينظرون إليها ويتعجبون من خلقها حتى لحقهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على راحلته فانفرجوا عنها فوقف عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما كانت هذه لتقاتل ! فقال لأحدهم : ( قل لخالد : لا يقتلن امرأة ولا عسيفا ً ) 

ورواه ابن ماجه ( 2/195) من هذا الوجه وابن حبان ( 1656) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني  رحمه الله :
-      كلا بل هو صحيح فقط 
-      المرقع بن صيفي  لم يرو له الشيخان شيئا  –  وهو ثقة رحمه الله 

- قلت :[فوهما رحمهم الله ].

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الدكتور البيطري  إسماعيل منصور جودة عامله الله بما يستحق :


في الكتاب الذي ألفه في تحريم النقاب وأسماه ( تذكير الأصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) وبث فيه السموم والغث والسمين وقد رد عليه الشيخ العلامة أبو بكر الجزائري حفظه الله برسالة علمية فأحق بها الحق وأبطل الباطل وأطفا نار فتنة عارمة تكاد على البقية الباقية من طهر وحياء هذه الأمة المسلمة المستهدفة لاعداء الحق ..) 

قال الشيخ ابو بكر في مقدمته ( ص : 6) :
(( فقد ألف كتابه ( تذكير الأصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) الحاوي لمائتين وإحدى وثلاثين صفحة وما ترك شاردة ولا واردة من الآيات والأحاديث والآثار والأخبار ومما ألهمه من معان وأفكار إلا أدرجه في بطن كتابه ( التذكير ) حتى اصبح الكتاب فتنة للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والله تعالى يقول { عن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق }

قال الشيخ – حفظه الله – ( ص:18) :
( اعلم ايها القارئ الكريم ان كتاب ( تذكير الأصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) الحاوي لأكثر من 232 صفحة ألفه صاحبه من أجل إبطال حجاب نساء المؤمنين ليخرجن إلى الأسواق والشوارع ودور العلم والعمل كاشفات الوجوه ليس عليهن ما يستر وجوههن على الرغم من أنه ركض ركضا عجيبا وهو يسوق الأدلة والشواهد التي يراها توجب النقاب ويدفع بعنف وشدة الأدلة والشواهد التي توجب النقاب فإن تحريمه للنقاب أقامه على قاعدة ان الحجاب والنقاب خاص بنساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون سائر المؤمنات وعليه فلو هدمت له هذه القاعدة لأنهار كل ما بناه عليها ولم يجن من ركضه الطويل سوى الخيبة والخسران ..) ا ه 
قال الشيخ ( ص:23) :
( لذا لا عجب ان يظهر ( سعادة الدكتور إسماعيل منصور جودة ) على مسرح الدعوة الإسلامية يعلن بصراحة ووضوح ان النقاب حرام بمعنى ان المرأة المسلمة إذا خرجت متنقبة فهي عاصية آثمة لارتكابها محرما ...) ا ه
الي غير ذلك من الأباطيل التي سطرها الدكتور في كتابه 
وممن كتب في الرد عليه فضيلة الدكتور محمد أحمد اسماعيل المقدم حفظه الله فمؤلفاته في مسألة وجوب الحجاب وتحريم السفور هي أنفس ما كتب في موضوعها ومصنفه (( عودة الحجاب )) 
ولذا قال الشيخ صالح عبد العزيز آل شيخ حفظه الله ( ص:6)  في تقديمه لمقدمة الشيخ محمد احمد المقدم لكتابه ( الرد العلمي على كتاب تذكير الاصحاب ) 
((  إن فضيلة الشيخ محمد المقدم صار متخصصا في مسائل الحجاب تخصصا يكون معه قوله هو القول ونظره هو النظر ))
وقال الشيخ محمد اسماعيل المقدم ( ص: 8) 
(( في ظل تداعي حملات  الغزو الفكري الداخلي والخارجي علينا من كل حدب وصوب الى غير ذلك مما يعيشه المسلمون في قالب أزمة فكرية غثائية حادة أفقدتهم إلا من عصم الله توازنهم وزلزلت كيانهم وشوهت افكارهم بقدر ما عل من اسبابها ونهل فصار الدخل وثار الدخن وضعفت البصيرة واذا بواحد من هؤلاء وقد تشبع بما لا يعط وتزيا بزي العلم بل الاجتهاد والتجديد وهو عار عن ذلك كله وقد راج سوقه على بعض العوام بما يلفقه من الخيالات والاوهام ..) ا ه 
وقال الشيخ محمد اسماعيل المقدم ( ص:9) :
(( ولو كانت دعواه حبيسة الاوراق رهينة الادراج لهان الامر ولكان من الخطأ الرد عليها وتنبيه المسلمين إليها لأنه يكون حينئذ إشهارا لفكرة ماتت في مهدها ولفتا لانظار المسلمين في زيفها ولكن كما قيل 
لكل ساقطة في الحي لاقطة 
                               وكل كاسدة يوما لها سوق 
وقد أشار بعض الفضلاء بتعين التصدي لهذا الباهت المجازف لكشف ما شبه به من الكلام وقد استخرت الله تعالى في ذلك والحمد لله وفقني لما فيه الخير ..
وقد كان الإمام أحمد رحمه الله يكره التصدي لمجادلة المبتدعة وقد حكى عنه الغزالي رحمه الله في كتابه الذي سماه ( المنقذ من الظلال ) أنه أنكر على الحارث المحاسبي تصنيفه في الرد على المعتزلة فقال الحارث : ( الرد على البدعة فرض ) فقال أحمد رحمه الله (( نعم ولكن حكيت شبهتهم اولا ثم جبت عنها فلا يؤمن أن يطالع الشبهة من تعلق بفهمه ولا يلتفت الى الجواب او ينظر في الجواب ولا يفهمه كنهه 
قال الغزالي رحمه الله  في ( المنقذ من الضلال ) ( ص :18) ( وما ذكره أحمد حق ولكن في شبهة لم تنتشر ولم تشتهر أما إذا انتشرت فالجواب عنها واجب ولا يمكن الجواب إلا بعد الحكاية ) 

وقال الشيخ المقدم :
(( وقبل ان نشرع في نظرة نقدية عامة لكتاب ( تذكير الاصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) والذي نشر اولا في مقالات بجريدة النور بصفة اسبوعية على مدى تسعة أشهر ثم طبع كتاب مستقل بنفس العنوان ..
 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
وذكر الشيخ – حفظه الله – بعضا من مجازفاته  انظر :( ص 180-185)
وذكر بعضا من تخبطاته وخزعبلاته واعوجاج فهمه  في الاستدلال بالنصوص بالفهم السقيم انظر على سبيل المثال : ( ص: 206- 226)
ولقد فسر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة حديث رقم ( 695)  المراد ب ( الأصاغر )  هنا الجهلة الذين يتكلمون بغير فقه في الكتاب والسنة فيضلون ويضلون كما جاء في حديث ( انتزاع العلم ) ومن الأمثلة ذاك المصري الذي كتب رسالة أسماها ( اللباب في فرضية النقاب ) ! فعارضه آخر فيما سماه ( تذكير الأصحاب بتحريم النقاب ) ! والحق بينهما وهو الاستحباب 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي اخرجه ابن خزيمة في ( صحيحه ) ( 1/103/2) من طريق عبد الله بن يوسف : ثنا محمد بن المهاجر عن عروة بن رويم عن ابن الديلمي – الذي كان يسكن بيت المقدس -: ( انه مكث في طلب عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص بالمدينة فسأل عنه ؟ قالوا : قد سافر إلى مكة فاتبعه فوجده قد سافر الى الطائف فاتبعه فوجده في مزرعة يمشي مخاصرا رجلا من قريش والقرشي يزن بالخمر فلما لقيته سلمت عليه وسلم علي قال : ما غدا بك اليوم ؟ ومن أين أقبلت ؟ فأخبرته ثم سألته : هل سمعت يا عبد الله بن عمرو ! رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر شراب الخمر بشيء ؟ قال نعم فانتزع القرشي يده قم ذهب فقال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( لا يشرب الخمر رجل من أمتي فتقبل له صلاة أربعين صباحا ً) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين !
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وابن المهاجر وهو الانصاري الشامي رحمه الله – لم يخرج له البخاري إلا في ( الأدب المفرد ) 
 قلت :[ فوهما رحمهم الله ]
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 2/310) من طريق العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أبشر عمار ! تقتلك الفئة الباغية ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      وقد اخرجه في صحيحه ( 8/185) وأحمد ( 5/306)  من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري قال : أخبرني من هو خير مني [ أبو قتادة ] أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعمار حين جعل يحفر الخندق وجعل يمسح رأسه ويقول : (( بؤس ابن سمية تقتلك ...) الحديث 
-      وأخرجه البخاري ( 1/124)  وأحمد ( 3/5) من طريق أخرى عن أبي سعيد في قصة بناء المسجد قال : ( فرآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعل ينفض التراب عنه ويقول : ( ويح عمار تقتله الفئة الباغية ! يدعوهم الى الجنة ويدعونه الى النار ) قال عمار : أعوذ بالله من الفتن ) 
وقال رحمه الله وغفر الله له :
-      وعزاه السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الزيادة على الجامع ) لأحمد عن عمرو بن حزم وهو [ وهم ] وفاته عزوه للشيخين عن أبي سعيد وأحمد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .
-      والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 3092) : حدثنا سهل بن بكار عن أبي عوانة عن عبد الملك بن عمير عن أم العلاء قالت : (( عادني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا مريضة فقال : ( أبشري يا ام العلاء ! فغن مرض المسلم يذهب الله به خطاياه كما تذهب النار خبث الذهب والفضة )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وتابعه أبو الوليد الطيالسي : ثنا أبو عوانة به إلا انه قال : ( خبث الحديد )
أخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ( 25/141/340) 
-      وإسناده جيد ورجاله ثقات رجال البخاري وفي بعضهم كلام لا يضر 
-      أورد السيوطي رحمه الله هذا الحديث في ( الجامع الكبير ) ( 1/6/2) من رواية الطبراني فقط عن ام العلاء 
-      ولم يورد الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) لأنه في ( السنن ) فليس على شرطه 

وله شاهد من طريق فاطمة الخزاعية قالت :
( عاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة من الأنصار وهي وجعة فقال لها : كيف تجدينك ؟ قالت : بخير إلا أن أم ملدم قد برحت بي فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اصبري فإنها ....) الحديث 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 2/307) وتبعه المنذري رحمه الله ( 4/154) :
(( رواه الطبراني في ( الكبير ) ورجاله رجال ( الصحيح ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( واخرجه من طريق عبد الرازق وهذا في المصنف ( 11/195/30306) من طريق معمر عن الزهري قال : حدثتني فاطمة الخزاعية – وكانت قد أدركت عامة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... الحديث 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ففي قول الهيثمي  رحمه الله [ نظر ]
(( لان فاطمة هذه ليست من رواة الكتب الستة ولا تعرف إلا في هذه الراوية وهي ظاهرة في كونها تابعية ))
-      وذكر الحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله لها في الصحابة [[ خطأ ]] 
قلت : ليست معدودة في الصحابة وهي من كبار التابعين  ولذلك قال الألباني رحمه الله الظاهر أنها تابعية .وكذلك ذكر ابن ابي عاصم لها في الوحدان ( 2/382) لهذا الحديث 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله 


في الحديث الذي رواه ابن الأعرابي في ( المعجم ) ( 59/1) نا محمد ( يعني : ابن هارون )  : نا مسلم بن إبراهيم : نا مبشر بن مكسر عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد قال : ( كان يكثر دهن رأسه ويسرح لحيته بالماء ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات غير محمد بن هارون – وهو ابن عيسى أبو بكر الأزدي الرزاز – ترجمه الخطييب ( 3/354) وقال : (( روى عنه ابو العباس بن عقدة .... واحاديث مستقيمة . وقال الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي ) 
-      ومبشر بن مكسر قال ابن معين : (( صويلح )) وقال ابن ابي حاتم عن أبيه : (( لا بأس به ))
-      وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين 
-      والحديث عزاه في ( الجامع الصغير ) للبيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) عن سهل بن سعد 

قال الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :
-      رواه الترمذي في ( الشمائل )  من حديث سهل  بن سعد 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو [ وهم ] فليس في الشمائل من حديث سهل وإنما من حديث أنس بن مالك كما خرجته في المشكاة ( 4445) وبينت ضعف اسناده وهو شاهد لابأس به  لهذا 
-      والله اعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي روي من طريق عبد الرحمن بن عوف 
يرويه إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي : ثنا محمد بن العلاء الثقفي : حدثني خالي الوليد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن أبيه عن جده قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تكرهوا مرضاكم على الطعام والشراب فإن الله يطعمهم ويسقيهم ) 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/410) وقال رحمه الله :
(( صحيح الإسناد رواته كلهم مدنيون وعندنا فيه حديث مالك عن نافع الذي تفرد به محمد بن محمد بن الوليد اليشكري عنه )) 
ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وهو [ عجب منهما رحمهما الله ] فإن ما بين عبد الرحمن بن عوف والحزامي لم أجد من ترجمهم .
والوليد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف كأنه نسب إلى جده ولم أدر اسم والد الوليد 
ذكر الحافظ في ترجمة عبد الرحمن بن عوف أنه روى عنه اولاده : إبراهيم وحميد وعمر ومصعب وأبو سلمة ) 
وقال الألباني :
وقد راجعت ترجمة الوليد منسوبا الى كل هؤلاء الخمسة في الجرح والتعديل وغيره فلم أعثر عليه 
والله أعلم .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      لقد عزا السيوطي رحمه الله الحديث للترمذي وابن ماجه  والحاكم عن عقبة رضي الله عنه وأعله المناوي ببكر بن يونس وعزاه الى ( طب والمستدرك ) ولم أره فيه إلا من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف كما تقدم 
-      وقال رحمه الله : ثم وقفت عليه فيه ( 1/350) بواسطة ( موسوعة الأطراف ) لأبي هاجر محمد السعيد بن بسيوني زغلول – جزاه الله خيرا – 
وصححه الحاكم على شرط مسلم 
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
وهو [[ وهم ]] 
لانه سقط من سنده اسم [ بكر ] فصار السند عن يونس بن بكير !! 

قلت : حديث عقبة بن عامر الجهني 
يرويه بكر بن يونس بن بكير عن موسى بن علي عن أبيه عن عقبة به 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
(( حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
كذا في الأصل وكذلك نقله الحافظ في ( التهذيب )  عن الترمذي رحمه الله خلافا لصاحب المشكاة ( 4533) فإنه لم يذكر قوله : (( حسن )) 
قلت : فلعل سقط او تصحيف 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله : 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/479) 
يرويه شريك بن عبد الله عن الأعمش عن شقيق بن سلمة عن حلال بن جذل الغفاري قال : سمعت أبا ذر جندب بن جنادة الغفاري يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( أقيموا الصفوف فإنما تصفون كصفوف الملائكة حادوا بين المناكب وسدوا الخلل ولا تذروا فرجات للشيطان ومن وصل صفا وصله الله )

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      شريك سيء الحفظ 
-      لم يحتج به مسلم رحمه الله 
-      قلت : فقد [ وهما رحمهم الله وعفا الله عنهم ]
-      حلام بن جذل قيل فيه :
-       في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 1/2/308) جزل بالزاي ولعله الصواب وقال : ( روى عنه أبو الطفيل 
-      قلت : ومنهم من ذكره بالدال المهملة ولعل الصواب كما ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه .
-      ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا 
-      فالرجل [ مجهول] 
-      ليس من رجال مسلم رحمه الله 
-      قلت : فقد [ وهما ] 
-      والله اعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله:


في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ( 8/208) وابن حبان ( 8/279/6752) وأحمد ( 2/324) من طريق شعبة وقتادة عن الحسن عن زياد بن رياح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : بادروا بالأعمال ستا : طلوع الشمس من مغربها والدجال والدخان ودابة الأرض وخويصة أحدكم وأمر العامة ) 

وخالفهم عمران القطان فقال : عن قتادة عن عبد الله بن رباح عن أبي هريرة به 
أخرجه الطيالسي ( 2770) وعنه احمد ( 2/511) والحاكم ( 4/516) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد !
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عمران القطان هذا في حفظه ضعف وهو حسن الحديث اذا لم يخالف وقد خالف هنا في الإسناد وان كان حفظ المتن فإنه قال : ( عبد الله بن رباح ) مكان ( زياد بن رياح ) وأسقط منه الحسن وهو البصري 
-      قلت : فقد [ وهما ] رحمهم الله وغفر الله لهم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال الذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء ( 7/280) :
عمران القطان :
الإمام المحدث أبو العوام عمران بن داور العمي البصري القطان حدث عن : الحسن ومحمد بن سيرين وبكر بن عبد الله وقتادة وأبي جمرة الضبعي وجماعة 
روى عنه : أبو عاصم وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي وابو داود الطيالسي وعمرو بن عاصم وعبد الله بن رجاء الغداني وآخرون 
قال يزيد بن زريع : كان عمران القطان حروريا يرى السيف 
وقال أحمد بن حنبل : أرجو أن يكون صالح الحديث 
وقال ابن عدي : يكتب حديثه 
وقال النسائي : ضعيف الحديث 
وقال أبو داود : ضعيف أفتى في ايام خروج ابراهيم بن عبد الله بن حسن بفتوى شديدة فيها سفك الدماء وروى عنه عفان ووثقه 
قال ابن معين : ليس بشيء كان يرى الخروج ولم يكن داعية 
مات في حدود الستين ومائة رحمه الله وغفر الله له 
خرجوا له في ( السنن ) الأربعة .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله:
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 2/151) وابن ماجه ( 2/350) والحاكم ( 4/410) واحمد ( 2/342) وابو يعلى ( 10/318/5911) عن حماد بن سلمة عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن كان في شيء مما تداو نبه خيرا ففي الحجامة ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      [ فيه نظر ] فإن محمد بن عمرو إنما أخرج له مسلم متابعة وهو حسن الحديث فقط 
-      والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام الصغاني رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :


في الحديث الذي رواه أحمد ( 3/153) والضياء في ( المختارة ) ( 249/2) من طريق أحمد وأبي يعلى عن يحيى بن اسحاق السيلحيني : اخبرني يحيى بن أيوب : حدثني أبو عبد الله الأسدي قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( أتقوا دعوة المظلوم وإن كان كافرا فإنه ليس دونها حجاب ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- رجاله ثقات غير أبي عبد الله الأسدي فلم اعرفه ولم يورده ابن حبان في الثقات 
- ثم راجعت ( الكنى )من ( تعجيل المنفعة ) للحافظ ابن حجر فإذا به يقول : ( هو عبد الرحمن بن عيسى تقدم في الأسماء ) 
- فلم رجعت الى الاسماء فلم أجده !
- ثم بدا لي أنه لعله عبد العزيز بن رفيع الأسدي أبو عبد الله المكي الكوفي فإن أنسا رضي الله عنه من شيوخه له عنه حديث في ( الصحيحين ) وغيرهما مخرج في ( صحيح أبي داود ) ( 1670) فإن يكن هو فالسند صحيح والله أعلم 
- والحديث له شاهد يأتي بعده فهو به ( حسن ) وأصله في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس ( وإن كان كافراً ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( تنبيه )) 
- أورده الصغاني في ( مشارق الأنوار ) ( 2/145) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه عازيا للبخاري رامزاً وصرح بذلك الشارح ابن الملك وقال المعلق عليه : (( لم نجده في ( صحيح البخاري ) فليراجع )) 
- ولسنا نشك أن عزوه للبخاري [ خطأ ] وذلك لأمور :
1- إننا لم نجده في ( صحيحه ) وإنما عنده حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ( اتق دعوة المظلوم فإنها ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب ) فالظاهر انه اشتبه عليه هذا بذاك .
2- ان الشيخ النابلسي رحمه الله لم يورده البتة في ( الذخائر ) 
3- ان الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله قال في شرح ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ( 3/281) ( قوله : ( حجاب ) وغن كان عاصيا كما جاء في حديث أبي هريرة عند أحمد مرفوعا ( دعوة المظلوم مستجابة وغن كان فاجرا ففجوره على نفسه ) وإسناده حسن ) 
فلو كان الحديث في ( صحيح البخاري ) لكان أشار اليه في الشرح واستغنى به عن النقل من ( مسند أحمد ) لانه دون البخاري في الصحة بدرجات وهذا امر بين لا يخفى على من له مطالعة في شرح الحافظ رحمه الله ..
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- فكل ما تقدم وغيره مما لم يذكر يدل على [[ وهم ]] نسبة الحديث للبخاري .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- كتاب ( مشارق الأنوار ) جمع فيه الإمام الصغاني رحمه الله الأحاديث الصحاح المتفق بين الإمامين البخاري ومسلم رحمهم الله وسماه ( مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الاخبار المصطفوية ) طبع في مطبعة احمد كامل افندي 1329 ه ثم صور في دار القلم ببيروت 1986 م وقد جمع بين الصحيحين .
- إسمه و نسبه:*
هو الشيخ, العلامة, المحدث, الفقيه, إمام اللغة, رضى الدين, أبو الفضائل, الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن بن حيدر بن علي بن إسماعيل, القـرشي, العدوي العمري الصـغاني الهندي, اللاهوري البغدادي المكي الحنفي. 
مولده:
ولد الإمام الصغاني - رحمه الله - يوم الخميس, العاشر من شهر صفر سنة (577هـ) بلاهور, في أيام الملك خسرو شاه الغزنوي
وفاته :
توفي في بغداد ( 650 ) ه رحمه الله 

- سبب تأليف المشارق:
كان الإمام الصغاني قد ألف كتاب "مصباح الدجي من صحاح حديث المصطفي" و كتاب "دواج الشمس المنيرة من الصحاح المأثورة" فجمعهما في كتاب واحد و ضم إليهما ما في كتابي النجم(3) والشهاب(4) لتجتمع الصحاح.
والسبب في ذلك: أن العلماء الذين كان لهم اشتغال بالحديث قد توفوا, و لم يبق عالم يرجع إليه, و لم يكن هناك كتاب يعتمد عليه, و لم يجمع الأحاديث الصحيحة – الخالصة – ليكون مرجعاً لناس يعودون إليه, فلما رأي الإمام الصغاني هذا الحال ألف كتاب المشارق ...) ا ه
عدد أحاديثه:
و عدد أحاديث كتاب المشارق على قول الشارح الكاذروني(2246 ) حديثا و قيل 2269 حديثا. والصواب الأول
الفرق بين "مشارق الأنوار" و "كتاب مشكاة المصابيح" :
قد ذكر الشيخ خرم على فرقا بين كتاب المشارق و مشكاة المصابيح و هو: أن كتاب الإمام الصغاني مختصر, و اصغر حجما من المشكاة, و أحاديثه كلها صحيحة و متفق على صحتها – وليس فيها حديث غير صحيح أو غير معتبر, و هذا بخلاف المشكاة, فإنها شاملة لجميع أنواع الحديث, من الصحيح, و الحسن والضعيف, و غير ذلك. و كتاب الإمام الصغاني مرتب على ترتيب لفظي و كتاب الإمام التبريزي – المشكاة – مرتب على ترتيب معنوي
منـزلة الكتاب:
كتاب المشارق كتاب قيم و لطيف, و مرتب بترتيب بديع, و لذلك قال الإمام الصغاني نفسه عن كتابه:
"وهذا الكتاب حجة بيني و بين الله تعالى, في الصحة والرصانة, والإتقان و المتانة, و هو أنيسي مدة حياتي في الدنيا, و شفيعي المشفع في العقبى, و كفى بالله الذي هو عاضد من وضع لتعالي جده, صفحة خده, وعاضد من وضع لتعس جده في تعدى حده, عالما بما عانيت في تأليفه و ترتيبه, و قاسيت في تصنيفه و تهذيبه, و ما يعقل شرف هذا الكتاب و قدره إلا ذو بصارة و بصيرة من العالمين 
و قال العلامة ابن الملك-شارح الكتاب- "كتاب مشارق الأنوار في صحاح الأخبار, فإنه مرتب بالتراتيب البديعة و منكب في الأساليب البريعة, و مقصور على محض الفوائد, و محذوف عنه ما هو كالزوائد, و لهذا قد صار في الإشتهار كالشمس في رابعة النهار"
شروحه:
1- شرح الشيخ البابرتي و سماه "تحفة الأبرار في شرح مشارق الأنوار".
2- شرح الشيخ الفيروز آبادي و سماه "شوارق الأسرار العلية في شرح مشارق الأنوار النبوية" في أربع مجلدات.
3- شرح الشيخ العطوفي في ثلاث مجلدات, و سماه "كشف المشارق".
4- شرح الشيخ الإمام الكاذروني و ذكر في آخر كل باب و فصل عدد الأحاديث, فجمع على أن يكون عدد أحاديث المشارق 2246 حديثا.
5- شرح العلامة عبد اللطيف بن عبد العزيز (ابن الملك) و سماه "مبارق الأزهار شرح مشارق الأنوار" و هذا الشرح هو موضوعي بحثي.
6- شرح المولى, كمال باشا و لم يشتهر شرحه.
7- شرح الشيخ الأرزنجاني, و سماه, "حدائق الأزهار شرح مشارق الأنوار" أوله "الحمد لله على توافر فضله ... و قال جميع ما أوردته من شرح السنة, و نوادر الأصول, و الفائق, و النهاية, و جمع الغرائب, و مطالع الأنوار, و شرح البيضاوي.
8- و شرحه الشيخ ابن الصائغ
9- و شرحه المحشى, شيخ زاده
10- و شرحه جلال الدين التباني.
11- و شرحه ضياء الدين الكرماني و سماه "ضياء المشارق الجدير بالوضع على المفارق" في مجلدات.
12- و شرحه علاء الدين القزويني شرحين كبيرا, و صغيرا, أول صغيره "الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات مزينة بمصابيح النجوم", و فرغ من ببغداد سنة 725هـ, و قال فى بعض مواضعه: "قد استقصينا الكلام في شرحنا المطول", و ذكر مذهب الشيعة مع مذاهب الائمة فى الأحكام.
13- و رتبه الشيخ علي بن الحسن و سماه "مبارق الأزهار".
14- واختصره الشيخ القدسي و سماه "دقائق الآثار في مختصر مشارق الأنوار".

استفدت بعضا من فوائده من جامع درره (افتخار أحمد محمد اسماعيل )

ومن الشروحات الموضوعية المهمة شرح العلامة عبد اللطيف بن عبد العزيز ( ابن الملك ) المتوفى ( 801 ه ) وسماه ( مبارق الأزهار شرح مشارق الأنوار ) وقد حقق في أطروحة علمية لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في أصول الدين تخصص حديث نبوي من الباب الثالث الى الباب السابع للدكتور ماهر طاهر البرزنجي نفع الله به ...
قال محققه الدكتور ماهر طاهر البرزنجي في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب :

أولاً: إسم الكتاب.
إسم الكتاب هو(مبارق الأزهار في شرح مشارق الأنوار)وهو شرح على كتاب مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية للامام رضي الدين الحسن بن محمد الصغاني( ت650هـ)( ). جمع فيه الأحاديث الصحاح ألفان ومئتان وستة وأربعون حديثا( ) , ألفه لخزانة الخليفة العباسي المستنصر بالله( ).
حيث ذكر أنه لما فرغ من كتابيه (مصباح الدجى ) ( ) و ( الشمس المنيرة ) ( ) ضم إليهما ما في ( النجم ) ( ) و(الشهاب) ( ) لتجتمع فيه الصحاح و ثم جمع الكتابين (مصباح الدجى) و(الشمس المنيرة) في كتاب واحد سماه (مشارق الأنوار من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية) ورمز في كتابه بالحروف ( خ,م,ق) حيث (الخاء) اشارة إلى صحيح البخاري, و(الميم) اشارة إلى صحيح مسلم, و (القاف) اشارة إلى ما اتفق عليه الشيخان في تخريجه .
ورتبه الإمام الصاغاني ترتيبا أنيقا جعله على اثني عشر بابا وقسم بعض الأبواب إلى فصول 
الباب الأول : جعله على فصلين :
الأول: في الأحاديث التي ابتدأت ب(من ) الموصولة أو الشرطية . 
الثاني: في الأحاديث اللتي ابتدأت ب(من ) الاستفهامية. 
الباب الثاني : في ( أن) 
الباب الثالث: في(لا)
الباب الرابع : في ( إذ ) و(إذا ) 
الباب الخامس : في فصلين : 
الاول : في (ما ) وأنواعها.
الثاني : في ( يا) وأقسامها. 
الباب السادس : في اثني عشر فصلا في بعض الكلمات ( قد- لقد- بين- هكذا)
الباب السابع : فيه سبعة عشر فصلا مثل ( المبتدأ , والمعرف) 
الباب الثامن : في ستة فصول 
الباب التاسع : في العدد 
الباب العاشر : في الفعل الماضي 
الباب الحادي عشر: في ( لام الابتداء)
الباب الثاني عشر: في الكلمات القدسية( )
منهج المؤلف (ابن ملك ) في شرح ( المخطوط)
ان لكل مؤلف طريقته الخاصة وأسلوبه الذي يختاره لنفسه في تأليفاته ومصنفاته وكانت طريقة (ابن ملك) في كتابه ( مبارق الأزهار) كالآتي: 

أولاً: أشار المصنف رحمه الله للأحاديث التي انفرد البخاري بتخريجها في صحيحه بالرمز (خ), وللأحاديث التي انفرد بها مسلم بالرمز (م) , وأشار للمتفق عليه عند الشيخين بالرمز (ق) وهذا التصنيف الذي وضعه المصنف الإمام الصاغاني في (مشارق الأنوار) التزمه الشيخ (ابن ملك) في شرحه(مبارق الأزهار) وسار عليه .
ثانياً: بدأ (ابن ملك) بشرح متن مشارق الأنوار شرحاً ممزوجاً فهو يذكر المتن ثم يشرحه وقد وضع أغلب النساخ على المتن خطا كما هو عادتهم في ذلك.
ثالثاً: يشرح الحديث شرحاً تحليلياً ، ذاكراً أقوال العلماء والفقهاء ، مقارناً مذهبه الفقهي وهو مذهب الامام أبي حنيفة النعمان (رحمه الله تعالى) مع مذهب الامام الشافعي ( رحمه الله) أو مع المذاهب الاخرى. ويرجح مذهبه في أغلب الاحيان مع ذكر آراء الصاحبين.
رابعا :جمع ابن ملك في كتابه شرحين من شروح صحيح الامام مسلم (رحمه الله) أحدهما للقاضي عياض والآخر للنووي ( رحمهما الله تعالى) وكذلك اعتمد على كتاب التحرير للاصبهاني، ولم ينقل منه مباشرة وإنما أخذ أقواله من شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم، وكذلك نقل كثيراً من الامام الطيبي في كتابه المشكاة ، ومن بحر الفوائد للكلاباذي.
خامسا: يشير الشارح ابن ملك في المخطوطة كثيراً إلى أقوال صاحب التحفة ويعتمد عليه بالقول قال شارح أو الشارح او شارح التحفة أو صاحب التحفة وهو أحد شروح مبارق الأزهار واسمه (تحفة الأبرار شرح مشارق الأنوار) للشيخ أكمل الدين محمد بن محمود البابرتي الحنفي(ت 786هـ) ولم أستطع الحصول على هذا المصدر.
سادسا: يشير الشارح ابن ملك في المخطوطة الى قول المظهر أو الشيخ المظهر ويقصد به الشيخ مظهرالدين الحسين بن محمود بن الحسن الزيداني توفي سنة (727) للهجرة وهو أحد شراح كتاب (مصابيح السنة للبغوي )وسماه ( المفاتيح في حل شرح المصابيح ) ( ) ولم أستطع الحصول على هذا المصدر.
سابعاً:قد يفترض بعض الافتراضات في مسألة من المسائل ثم يرد عليها ويناقشها، فيقول: فإن قال قائل، أو فان قلت: ثم يذكر اعتراضه عليها بقوله: قلت: ثم يبين الراجح.
ثامنا:عند استشهاد الشارح بنص من القرآن الكريم فإنه يذكر طرفا من الآية وليس فيها بيان المراد وإنما يكون بيان المراد في بقية الآية وتمامها.
تاسعاً:يذكر احصائية لعدد الأحاديث التي رواها كل صحابي على حدة.
عاشرا: يحث الشارح طالب العلم في أثناء شرحه لأحاديث الكتاب (المشارق) على الاستفادة من هذا الشرح لأن فوائده كثيرة ومزاياه عديدة.
حادي عشر:شرح ((ابن ملك)) مهم، ولاسيماً أنه حنفي المذهب وشروح السادة الحنفية قليلة في السنة النبوية .


ثاني عشر: ركز كثيراً على المعنى اللغوي ، معتمداً على كتاب الصحاح للجوهري .
ثالث عشر : يذكر آراء من سبقه من العلماء من غير ذكر أسمائهم غالبا ثم يعلق عليها.
رابع عشر : اعتنى الشارح بذكر أسباب ورود الحديث , والفوائد الحديثية 
خامس عشر: من الملاحظات التي ثبتها على الشارح (ابن ملك ) أنه يتعقب المصنف( الحسن الصغاني) في بعض الأحاديث بالرمز (خ) أو (م) أو (ق) للدلالة على أن الحديث من افراد مسلم أو افراد البخاري , أوهو مما اتفق على تخريجه , ولكن الصواب يكون خلافه وأحيانا يسكت ولا يعلق ويكون الصواب أيضا خلافه .
سادس عشر: ما ثبته أيضا من الملاخظات على الشارح (ابن ملك) أنه يتبع نفس أسلوب المصنف الإمام (الصاغاني) الذي يأتيي أحيانا بالحديث غير تام ولا كامل في موضعه , ثم يأتي بتمامه في موضع آخر , كحديث 
( المرأة التي وهبت نفسها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) حيث أورد مقطعا من الحديث في الباب الخامس 
صفحة ( 278) هامش رقم (1) , ثم ذكر تمام الحديث في نفس الباب صفحة (303) وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما تصنع بإزارك .......... الحديث ) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :
وهم الإمام الحافظ ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله :
وهم الشيخ المحدث إسماعيل الإنصاري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن عدي في الكامل ( ق 28/2) وابن عبد البر في ( الاستيعاب ) ( 1/185) من طريق قاسم بن أصبغ عن الحسين بن حريث : ثنا أوس بن عبد الله بن بريدة عن حسين بن واقد عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال / كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتطير ولكن يتفاءل فركب بريدة في سبعين راكبا من أهل بيته من بني سهم يتلقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلاً فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أنت ) ؟ قال : بريدة فالتفت إلى أبي بكر فقال : (( برد أمرنا وصلح )) ثم قال : (( ممن )) ؟ قال : من أسلم قال لأبي بكر : (( سلمنا )) ثم قال : (( ممن )) ؟ قال : من بني سهم قال : ( خرج سهمك ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 9/113) :
-      إسناد ضعيف جدا آفته أوس بن عبد الله بن بريدة قال فيه البخاري رحمه الله : ( فيه نظر ) وقال الدراقطني : متروك وقال الساجي : ( منكر الحديث 
-      سقط من إسناد ( الاستيعاب ) أوس فظهر سالما من العلة وسقط كذلك من كتاب ابن عبد البر الآخر ( الاستذكار ) كما نقله ابن القيم رحمه الله في ( مفتاح دار السعادة ) ونقله عنه وعن ( الاستيعاب ) اسماعيل الانصاري رحمه الله في تعليقه على ( الوابل الصيب ) ساكتا عنه !!
قال الألباني في الصحيحة ( 2/390) :
-      عزاه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في آخر كتابه ( الكلم الطيب ) الى الصحاح وهو [ وهم ] منه رحمه الله وغفر له 
-      وتبعه عليه تلميذه ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله 
-      وحاباهما الشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :





في الحديث الذي اخرجه الحاكم ( 1/60) من طريق إبراهيم بن المستمر العروقي : ثنا حبان بن هلال : ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن بديل عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله ليبلغ العبد بحسن خلقه درجة الصوم والصلاة ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      العروقي ليس من رجال مسلم 
-      فهو صحيح فقط [ فوهما ] رحمهم الله 
والله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
 قال الحافظ في(  التهذيب ) :
-      ابراهيم بن المستمر الهذلي الناجي العروقي العصفري ابو اسحاق البصري صاحب العروق 
قال النسائي رحمه الله : صدوق 
قال النسائي في موضع آخر : ليس به بأس 
ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال ربما اغرب 
روى عنه  الاربعة : أبو داود والترمذي في ( الشمائل ) والنسائي وابن ماجه 

والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام العجلي رحمه الله :

ما رواه الدولابي في ( الكنى ) ( 1/23) وابن منده في ( المعرفة ) ( 2/234/2) وابو احمد الحاكم في ( الكنى ) ايضا ( ق56/1) عن سفيان بن عيينة عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس بن أبي حازم عن أبي جبيرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( بعثت في نسم الساعة ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات وفي صحبة أبي جبيرة خلاف ورجح الحافظ في ( التقريب ) ان له صحبة وذكر في ( الإصابة ) أنه روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدة احاديث وهذا هو الصواب خلافا لقول العجلي في ( الثقات ) : 
[ ليس له إلا حديث واحد ] 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
قصد الإمام العجلي رحمه الله بالحديث الواحد الواحد يشير الى ما رواه الشعبي قال : حدثني أبو جبيرة بن الضحاك قال : (( فينا نزلت في بني سلمة : { ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب } قال : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة وليس منا رجل إلا وله اسمان او ثلاثة فكان إذا دعي أحد منهم باسم من تلك الأسماء قالوا : يا رسول الله ! إنه يغضب من هذا قال : فنزلت : { ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب } 
      أخرجه احمد ( 4/260) والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 1/79/1456) والكبير ( 22/389) وصححه الترمذي ( 4/187) والحاكم ( 2/463) والذهبي 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وفي ذلك إشارة الى ان الراجح عندهم [ صحبة أبي جبيرة ] وهو ظاهر قوله (( فينا نزلت )) 
-      والله اعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
 ( فوائد وتنبيهات ) :
الإمام العجلي رحمه الله : هو أحمد بن عبد الله بن صالح بن مسلم العجلي أبو الحسن الكوفي ولد سنة 182 ه وتوفي رحمه الله 261 ه بطرابلس المغرب 
مؤلفاته :
لم يذكر اهل العلم له إلا كتابه في الجرح والتعديل الذي يرويه ابنه صالح رحمهم الله 
-      قال الشيخ حاتم عوني الشريف حفظه الله :
لا شك ان معرفة الاسم الصحيح للكتاب من أهم ما ينبغي التأكد منه لمن اراد الاستفادة منه ومن أوائل اسس التحقيق السليم لاسباب كثيرة وتسمية كتاب العجلي التسمية الصحيحة لها أهمية خاصة لان السم الصحيح هو اول معين لمعرفة شرط الكتاب وغايته ومضمونه وهي امور وقع فيها خلاف نشأ عن الخطأ في تسمية الكتاب 
وقال حفظه الله :
وقد طبع ترتيب كتاب العجلي عدة طبعات 
منها طبعة بتحقيق الدكتور عبد المعطي القلعجي باسم ( الثقات للعجلي ) قلت : وفيها الكثير من الاخطاء العلمية والسقط والتصحيف كنت قد كتبت سابقا بعض المؤاخذات على طبعة الدكتور عبد المعطي قلعجي عفا الله عنه .
وطبع طبعة أخرى بتحقيق الاستاذ عبد العليم البستوي باسم ( معرفة الثقات من رجال اهل العلم والحديث ومن الضعفاء وذكر مذاهبهم واخبارهم ) ط الاولى 1405 ه 
اما اسم الكتاب في نسختي ترتيبه فاسمه في النسخة المخطوطة لترتيب الهيثمي ( ترتيب ثقات العجلي ) ( معرفة الثقات للعجلي ) ( مقدمة المحقق عبد العليم البستوي ) ( 1/162) 
واسمه في نسخة ترتيب تقي الدين السبكي ( كتاب سؤالات أبي مسلم صالح أباه أبا الحسن احمد بن عبد الله بن صالح العجلي الكوفي وهو مترجم بمعرفة الثقات من رجال اهل العلم والحديث ومن الضعفاء وذكر مذاهبهم واخبارهم أملاه ابو الحسن أحمد بن عبد الله بن صالح العجلي الكوفي على ابنه أبي مسلم صالح بن أحمد بالمغرب ) رحمهما الله تعالى ( معرفة الثقات للعجلي – مقدمة المحقق – ( 1/172) 
واما الاسماء التي اطلقها الائمة على الكتاب فمختلفة فسموه ب( الثقات ) و( الجرح والتعديل ) و ( التاريخ ) و ( معرفة الرجال ) و ( السؤالات ) وقال عبد العليم البستوي في مقدمة تحقيقه : يظهر بعد هذا ان كل هذه الاسماء العديدة لكتاب واحد وقد وصفه كل حسب ما بدا له بالنظر الى موضوعه ومحتوياته فهو كتاب ( الثقات ) لغلبتهم عليه ) ( 1/65-70) مقدمة التحقيق ) 
قلت : وقد ذكره الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة ب ( بالثقات ) لعل ما ترجح لديه او لغلبتهم عليه ...والله أعلم .
لذلك قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( نزهة النظر ) ( ص199) : (ومنهم من أفرد الثقات بالذكر كالعجلي وابن حبان وابن شاهين ) 
ومن المعاصرين : يقول العلامة الاستاذ الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري في ( موارد الخطيب البغدادي ) : ( أما كتب الثقات فأول من صنف فيها : أبو الحسن أحمد بن عبد الله بن صالح العجلي ) ( موارد الخطيب للعمري ) ( ص 31
قال الشيخ حاتم العوني حفظه الله :
إلا ان الصواب : أن كتاب العجلي ليس مختصا ب ( الثقات ) ففيه جماعة جرحهم العجلي بنفسه بالضعف تارة وبالترك تارة وبالكذب احيانا وبالزندقة ايضا بل بوب لكتابه بابا بعنوانه : ومن المتروكين .. إذا فكتاب العجلي ليس مختصا بالثقات ولذلك اعتبر تسمية كتابه ب ( الثقات ) خطأ جر الى خطأ اعتقاد اختصاصه بالثقات !!
وقد يجر الى خطأ أخر وهو ان بعض الراوة الذين ذكرهم العجلي في كتابه لم يذكر فيهم جرحا ولا تعديلا 
وقال حفظه الله :
واقرب الاسماء الى الصواب اما السؤالات او معرفة الثقات ... ومن الضعفاء ..) كما هي نسخة ترتيب تقي الدين السبكي ..
كتابه في الجرح والتعديل  :
-      فكتاب العجلي احد موارد الخطيب البغدادي والحميدي ( 488 ه ) وابن عساكر والمزي والذهبي وابن رجب الحنبلي والحافظ ابن حجر والسخاوي والسيوطي وابن العماد الحنبلي وغيرهم ) ( مقدمة تحقيق كتاب العجلي للبستوي ( 1/80-89) 
-      وقد ذكره الامام الذهبي في كتابه ( ذكر من يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل ) ( رقم 286) 
-      وذكره السخاوي في ( الاعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ ) ( 344) 
-      وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمته في ( سير اعلام النبلاء ) ( 122/56) : (( وله مصنف مفيد في الجرح والتعديل طالعته وعلقت منه فوائد يدل على تبحره بالصنعة وسعة حفظه ) 
تساهله رحمه الله :
-      قال العلامة المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في ( التنكيل ) ( 69/1) : ( والعجلي قريب من ابن حبان في توثيق المجاهيل من القدماء ) 
-      وقال ايضا في ( الانوار الكاشفة ) ( ص 68) : ( وتوثيق العجلي  وجدته بالاستقراء كتوثيق ابن حبان أو اوسع ) 
-      وقال الالباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) ( 2/218) :
(( العجلي معروف بالتساهل في التوثيق كابن حبان تماما فتوثيقه مردود اذا خالف اقوال الائمة الموثوق بنقدهم وجرحهم ) 
وقال رحمه الله في ( تمام المنة ) :
(( توثيق العجلي في منزلة توثيق ابن حبان ) 
وقال عبد العظيم البستوي ( 1/125)
وقد تبين لي بعد دراسة تراجم كثيرة من ابن حبان في توثيق اناس ذكرهم ابو حاتم في المجاهيل او سكتوا عليهم وغيره العجلي بتوثيقهم ولكن العجلي يختلف عن ابن حبان في ان ابن حبان يتشدد او يتعنت في الجرح  بخلاف العجلي فإنه يتسامح مع الضعفاء أيضا فيعطيهم مرتبة أعلى مما هم فيه عند النقاد الآخرين 
وذكر المحقق البستوي امثلة على تساهل العجلي رحمه الله ( 1/158-165)

والله أعلم .
والله ولي التوفيق 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله 
وهم الشيخ حسين الداراني حفظه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 4/339) والحاكم ( 3/166) والطبراني ( 1/123/1) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 5/71) والخطيب في التاريخ ( 4/207و 11/90) واحمد ( 3/3و62و64و80و82) وابن عساكر ( 18/47/1) من طرق عنه 
وقال الترمذي :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
-      ابن ابي نعم ثقة احتج به الشيخان 
وزاد احمد في روايته :
وفاطمة سيدة نسائهم إلا ما كان لمريم بنت عمران 

( وفي سنده يزيد بن أبي زياد وهو الهاشمي مولاهم الكوفي قال الحافظ : ( ضعيف كبر فتغير صار يتلقن وكان شيعيا ً)
قال الهيثمي في ( المجمع ) ( 9/201) بالزيادة الأولى وقال : 
(( رواه الترمذي [ من ] غير ذكر فاطمة ومريم – رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى ورجالهما رجال الصحيح ) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      أنه [ يوهم ] أن رجالهما محتج بهم في ( الصحيح ) وليس كذلك فإن يزيد بن أبي زياد الذي سبق بيان ضعفه لم يحتج به في الصحيح – أي – صحيح مسلم بل إنما أخرج له مقرونا بغيره كما صرح بذلك الذهبي في آخر ترجمته .
-      أنه [ يوهم ] ان يزيدا هذا حجة في نفسه وليس كذلك كما تقدم بيانه 
وقال رحمه الله :
-      أورد السيوطي حديث أبي سعيد هذا في ( الجامع الصغير ) بالزيادتين من رواية أحمد وأبي يعلى وابن حبان والحاكم ! ولا يخفى ما في ذلك من [ الإخلال والإيهام ] فإن أحداً من هؤلاء لم يخرجه كما أورده .

وقال رحمه الله :
-      ثم رايت الحديث عند أبي يعلى ( 2/395/1169) بزيادة أحمد وفيه زياد بن أبي زياد  [ وأوهم ] المعلق * أنه عند أحمد من طريق يزيد بن مردانبه وليس فيها الزيادة .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ محمد بن درويش الحوت البيروتي رحمه الله 



في الحديث الذي روي عن جمع من الصحابة منهم  ( علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه  ) وله عنه طرق :
الأولى : عن الحارث عن علي بن أبي طالب مرفوعا ( أبو بكر وعمر سيدا كهول أهل الجنة من الأولين والآخرين لا تخبرهما يا علي ! )
اخرجه الترمذي ( 4/310) وابن ماجه ( 1/49) وابن عدي ( 214/2) وابن شاهين في ( السنة ) والخطيب في ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 10/192) وابن عساكر في ( تاريخ دمشق ) ( 9/307/2) 
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
-      سكت عنه الترمذي 
-      والحارث ضعيف 
-      اسناد ضعيف

الثانية : عن زر بن حبيش عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه :
       أخرجه الدولابي في ( الكنى ) ( 2/99) وابن عدي ( 100/2) وعبد الغني المقدسي  في الإكمال ( 1/14/2) وابن عساكر ( 9/310/1) من طرق عن عاصم بن بهدلة عنه 
قال المقدسي رحمه الله :
-      هذا حديث مشهور له طرق جمة روى عن جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن معروف الحسن فإن زراً ثقة من رجال الشيخين وعاصم أخرجا له مقرونا  قال الحافظ رحمه الله : ( صدوق له أوهام حجة في القراءة ) 

وقال رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :
( تنبيه ) 
-      لقد أوقفني بعض الأخوان المجدين في الدراسة * وطلب العلم على هذا الحديث في ( كتاب أسنى المطالب في أحاديث مختلفة المراتب )* للشيخ محمد بن درويش الحوت البيروتي ( ص:13- طبعة الحلبي 1346) قال فيه رحمه الله : ( رواه الشيخان وغيرهما عن علي رضي الله عنه وغيره ) 
-      وهذا [ خطأ  محض ] ! فلم يروه الشيخان أصلا كما يتبين من تخريج الحديث في الصحيحة برقم ( 824) 
-      والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
كتاب ( أسنى المطالب في أحاديث مختلفة المراتب ) للشيخ أبو عبد الله محمد بن السيد درويش الحوت البيروتي رحمه الله ( 1209-1276)  ثم عني بترتيب أحاديثه على حروف الهجاء نجله الشيخ عبد الرحمن الحوت رحمه الله 
والكتاب حرره وضبط نصوصه وحققه الشيخ خليل الميس 
ومؤلفاته :
-      وله مؤلفات مفيدة ومصنفات فريدة في كافة العلوم انظر مقدمة الشيخ خليل الميس ( ص 7-10 )
سبب تأليفه للكتاب :
قال رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه ( أسنى المطالب ) ( ص: 19- 20) :
فقد شاع بين اهل العلم وغيرهم الخوض في السنة المطهرة من غير تثبت ونسبوا له صلى الله عليه وسلم أشياء كثيرة قد ذكرت في كتب غير معتمدة في هذا الشان واشتبه على الطالب الصحيح بالضعيف مع ان الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من العظائم حتى جعله صلى الله عليه وسلم كفرا وكنت رأيت فيما اشتهر على الألسنة من الحديث  كتاب خاتمة الحفاظ ابن حجر العسقلاني فإذا هو صعب المأخ1ذ لما فيه من كثرة طرق الحديث ورأيت ما ألفه تلميذه الإمام السخاوي رحمه الله الكبير مختصرا له وكذا ما جرده السنحاوي الصغير حيث اقتصر على الموضوع فقط ورأيت ما جرده افمام عبد الرحمن اليمني الشهير ( بالديبع ) ورأيت انه ذكر  كثيرا من الاحاديث وعزاها لرواتها ولم يبين كثيرا منها أهي من الحسن أم من الضعيف فجردت ذلك المختصر وبينت تلك الاحاديث التي اهمل ترتيبها على حسب ما تيسر والعمدة على شرح الجامع الصغير للشيخ عبد الروؤف المناوي رحمه الله وهو آخذ من أقاويل الأئمة فشكر الله سعي الجميع ونفعنا والمسلمين بهم آمين .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 1/61/2- من الجمع بينه وبين الصغير ) والسهمي في ( تاريخ جرجان ) ( 62) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 3/253) والحاكم ( 4/324-325) والبيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) ( 7/349/10542) 
من طريق  زافر بن سليمان عن محمد بن عينية عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أتاني جبريل فقال : يا محمد ! عش ما شئت فإنك ميت واحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجزي به واعلم أن شرف المؤمن قيامه بالليل وعزه استغناؤه عن الناس ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد !
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو من [ تساهلهما ] رحمهم الله وخاصة الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله ! فإنه أورد زافرا هذا في ( الضعفاء )* وقال : (( قال ابن عدي : لا يتابع على حديثه )) 
-      قال الحافظ : (( صدوق كثير الأوهام )) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه ل ( للضعفاء والمتروكين ) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله ( 5- 7) :
من اكثر الكتب المصنفة في الضعفاء هذا الديوان الحافل ولا يعرف قيمة هذا الديوان إلا من قرأه بالتحقيق وذلك لما أتسم وامتاز به من ميزات ليست في غيره من الكتب المؤلفة في موضوعه :
1-           انه مختصر اختصارا يتناسب مع رغبة كل قارئ 
2-           يتكلم فيه المؤلف بالأصح في الرجل بكلمة واحدة 
3-           إنه قسم فيه طبقات الضعفاء الى خمسة أقسام :
الأول :
-      قوم ثقات وأئمة من رجال البخاري ومسلم تكلم فيهم بعض الحفاظ بلا برهان وذكر هذا النوع فيه ليعلم بالجملة أنهم قد تكلم فيهم بحق او بباطل او باحتمال لا لكي يقدح فيهم 
الثاني :
-      قوم من رجال البخاري ومسلم والنسائي يغلب على الظن ان حديثهم حجة واقل احوالهم ان يكون حديثهم حسنا والحسن لانهم صادقون لهم اوهام قليلة في جنب ما رووا من السنن كابن عجلان مثلا واشباهه 
الثالث :
-      قوم من رجال السنن ليسوا بحجة لغلطهم وليسوا بمطروحين لما فيهم من العلم والخير والمعرفة فحديثهم دائر بين الحسن والضعيف يصلح للاعتبار والاستشهاد وتحل رواية احاديثهم كمجالد بن سعيد – وابن لهيعة – وقيس بن الربيع وامثالهم 
الرابع :
-      قوم أجمعوا على ضعفهم وطرح رواياتهم لسوء ضبطهم وكثرة خبطهم من هؤلاء من لا تركن نفس عالم الى ما يرونه من الاحاديث وربما تحرج العالم الورع من سماع ما رووا  اسماعه والله المستعان مثل فرج بن فضالة  الحمصي – وجابر الجعفي – وجعفر بن الزبير – والواقدي  وغيرهم .
الخامس :
-      قوم متفق على تركهم لكذبهم ورواياتهم الموضوعات ومجيئهم بالطامات كأبي البختري وهب بن وهب القاضي – ومحمد بن سعيد المصلوب – ومقاتل بن سليمان – والكلبي واشباههم  فهؤلاء الاخيرون اذا انفرد منهم بحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تحل روايته الا بشرط ان يهتك ويبين سقوطه وان خبره ليس بصحيح فان حف متنه قرائن الدلالة على ان موضوعه نبه على ذلك وحذر منه 

وقال محققه ( الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله ) ( ص:8) :
 وهذا الديوان شهرته تغني عن التنويه به ولكن هناك من ين ظنا خاطئا انه هو والمغني اسم لكتاب واحد ليس الامر كذلك اذ ان كثيرا من الذين ذكروا تصانيف الحافظ الذهبي صرحوا بان كلا من الكتابين مستقل برأسه ويكفي على ذلك مقدمة كل كتاب وخاتمته 
وومن ذكره وصرح بانه غير المغني الشريف محمد بن جعفر الكتاني في رسالته ( المستطرفة ) حيث قال رحمه الله : 
ومن مصنفات الذهبي ( المغني ) في الضعفاء وبعض الثقات وهو نفيس وللذهبي ايضا ديوان ( الضعفاء ) 
وقد ذكر تغري بردى في ( المهل الصافي ) هذين الكتابين من جملة تواليف الذهبي حيث قال ان من تواليفه ( المغني ) في الضعفاء ومختصر آخر قبله ) 
ولما ذكر السخاوي رحمه الله في ( الاعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ ) ان من مصنفات الذهبي مختصر اسماه ( المغني ) وآخر سماه ( الضعفاء والمتروكين ) وذيل عليه وهذا الذيل موجود في قسم المخطوطات العربية .
وله مصنفات كثيرة ولم يزل يكتب وينتقي ويصنف ويختصر حتى أضر رحمه الله سنة احدى واربعين وسبعمائة ومات في ليلة الاثنين سنة ثمان واربعين وسبعمائة بدمشق رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه البغوي في ( حديث مصعب الزبيري )* ( 49/1) وأبو محمد المخلدي في ( الفوائد ) ( 290/1) والحاكم والبيهقي ( 8240) عن الدراوردي عن مصعب بن ثابت عن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خير المجالس أوسعها ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      سند لا بأس به في الشواهد ورجاله ثقات غير مصعب بن ثابت – وهو الأسدي الزبيري – ضعيف من قبل حفظه قال الحافظ : ( لين الحديث وكان عابدا ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم !
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !!
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      فهو [ وهم ] لأن مصعبا هذا – مع ضعفه المذكور – لم يخرج له مسلم شيئا .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      مصعب بن ثابت ابن الخليفة عبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام ابو عبد الله الأسدي الزبيري المدني رحمه الله 
-      حدث عن أبيه وعطاء بن أبي رباح ونافع العمري ومحمد بن المنكدر 
-      قال فيه أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ضعيف
-      قال فيه النسائي رحمه الله : ليس بالقوي 
-      قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله فيه : لا يحتج به 
-      وروى معاوية بن صالح عن يحيى قال : ليس بشيء 
-      وقال ابن حبان رحمه الله : منكر الحديث .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ محمود أحمد ميرة غفر الله له :


ما اخرجه الحاكم ( 4/271) من طريق منجاب بن الحارث : ثنا علي بن مسهر عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس بن أبي حازم عن أبيه قال : ( رآني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وانا قاعد في الشمس فقال : ( تحول إلى الظل ) 
وزاد ( فإنه مبارك ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح الإسناد وإن أرسله شعبة فإن منجاب بن الحارث وعلى بن مسهر ثقتان ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وقد رواه عنه جماعة عن اسماعيل بن أبي خالد دون قوله : ( فإنه مبارك ) 
منهم يحيى بن سعيد وهريم ووكيع كلهم لم يذكروا هذه الزيادة فهي ( شاذة ) 
أخرجه عنهم احمد ( 3/426-427-و /262) واخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 1174) وابو داود ( 4822) وابن حبان ( 1958) عن يحيى بن سعيد ووصله ابن خزيمة في ( صحيحه ) ( 1453) عن وكيع 
وتابعه حفص بن غياث عن اسماعيل به 
أخرجه العسكري في ( التصحيفات ) ( 2/542) وذكر المعلق * الفاضل عليه أن أبا داود صححه وهو [[ وهم ]] محض .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
المعلق على كتاب ( التصحيفات ) الشيخ محمود أحمد ميرة غفر الله له :
قال الشيخ محمود أحمد ميرة في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص : 3) :
اضطربت النسخ الخطية في عنوان الكتاب فقد جاء غنوان الكتاب في النسخة الخديوية ( كتاب التصحيفات ) ثم كتب تحته ( تصحيفات المحثين ) لابي أحمد العسكري 
وفي النسخة الشنقيطية المحفوظة بدار الكتب المصرية ( كتاب تصحيف المحدثين ) وفي النسخة الآصفية الهندية كتاب ( تصحيفات المحدثين ) 
وكذلك جاءت نسخة عارف حكمة بالمدينة النبوية .
قال المؤلف رحمه الله في آخر صفحة ( 115) :
(( هذا آخر ما يقع فيه من التصحيف من ألفاظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأوله الجزء الثالث في شرح ما يقع فيه التصحيف والإشكال وقد ذكرت في الجزء الأول جزءاً من اخبار المصحفين [ وما روي من أوهام العلماء ] وشرحت في الجزء الثاني ما يشكل من الفاظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقع فيه التصحيف وانا اذكر بعده ما يصحف في الأسماء والصحيح منها ...))
قال محققه ( ص :4) :
(( وكتابنا هذا يتعلق بتصحيفات المحدثين فلذلك ...)
ترجمة المؤلف :
أبو احمد الحسن بن عبد الله بن سعيد العسكري رحمه الله تعالى وزاد عليهم تلميذه والحافظ أبو نعيم في ( تاريخ أصبهان ) فذكر جد ابيه وسماه : الحسين وسماه ابن كثير (31/10)  أحمد وسماه ياقوت الحموي في ( معجم البلدان ) وغيره : إسماعيل وعليه الأكثر .
مؤلفاته :
1-           تصحيفات المحدثين 
2-           وشرح ما يقع فيه التصحيف والتحريف 
3-           ( المصون ) في الأدب 
نسبته :
نسبته ( العسكري ) إلى عسكر مكرم وهو بلد مشهور من نواحي خوزستان ومكرم الذي ينسب إليه البلد هو أول من اختطها من العرب وهو مكرم ابن مغراء بن الحارث له ذكر وخبر في معجم البلدان عند الكلام على عسكر مكرم .
مولده ووفاته :
ولد الإمام أبو احمد العسكري يوم الخميس سنة 293 هوذلك في مدينة عسكر مكرم وهذا التاريخ متفق عليه 
اما تاريخ وفاته فقد اختلف فيه 
فقد أرخ الحافظ ابو طاهر السلفي في جزئه الذي كتبه في سيرة العسكريين أبي أحمد أبي هلال وكذلك ياقوت الحموي في معجم الأدباء ( 8/233-251) سنة ( 382) ه 
وتابعه كثيرون :
ابن خلكان والحافظ الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء وغيرهم وابن تغري بردي في النجوم الزاهرة وابن العماد في الشذرات 
وذهب ابن الجوزي في المنتظم ( 7/1919 توفي ( 387 ه ) 
وتابعه ابن الأثير ( 9/137) 
وابو الفداء في البداية والنهاية في وفيات ( 382- 387 ه ) 
 ( وأما ما ذهب إليه ابن الجوزي وتابعه عليه ابن الأثير وأبو الفداء في انه توفي سنة 387 ه فلم أر له مستندا ويدل على وهائه ) 
عقيدته :
ترجم ابن الجوزي في ( المنتظم ) ( 7/191) للعسكري وأثنى عليه علما وفضلا وقال : كان يميل إلى المعتزلة 
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير بعده فقال ( 11/320) :
( ويقال : إنه كان يميل الى الإعتزال ) 
وقال المحقق محمود ميرة في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص: 11) :
( وجدت اتصالا بين أبي أحمد والصاحب بن عباد وهو ينحو في رسالته ( الهداية والضلالة ) وهي مطبوعة منحى القدرية والمعتزلة وذكر الحافظ السمعاني انه دخل اصفهان مع أبي بكر الجعابي وهو رافضي والرفض والاعتزال توأمان في العقيدة وشيخه ابن المنجم المعتزلي وله تأليف في ذلك كما ذكر في ترجمته عند ابن خلكان ( 6/198)  )
وقال في مقدمة تحقيقه ( 12- 15 )  :
( .. أما أن في كتبه وثنايا كلامه ما يشم منه رائحة العقيدة الاعتزالية فلم أجد شيئا في كتبه الثلاثة المطبوعة ( تصحيفات المحدثين ) و ( شرح ما يقع فيه التصحيف والتحريف ) و ( المصون ) .. ولم تكن صلته بابن عباد إلا أدبية ودخوله اصفهان مع الجعابي . وسماعه من ابن المنجم كان في سن الطفولة بحيث لا يكون تاثر من التلميذ بشيخه ولا تأثير للشيخ في تلميذه ..) ا ه 
وقال : لقد رأيت ما يدفع عنه تهمة الأعتزال فقد ذكر الحافظ السلفي كما تقدم ان أبا بكر الباقلاني أخذ عن العسكري وكان اخذه بالاجازة لا بالسماع والباقلاني معروف في في صلابته في عقيدته بحيث لا يتصور منه حرص على اخذه عن العسكري – لو كان معتزليا – الى حد انه حرص على ان يكون بينه وبينه ارتباط علمي ولو كان بالإجازة إذ فاته الأخذ عنه بالتلقي والسماع ...) ا ه
قال عنه الإمام السمعاني في ( الأنساب ) : ( أحد أئمة الأدب وصاحب الأخبار والنوادر ) 
وقال ابن الجوزي في ( المنتظم ) : ( الراوية العلامة صاحب الفضل الغزير والتصنيف الحسن الكثير في الأدب واللغة والأمثال ) 
قال ابن كثير في ( البداية والنهاية ) ( 11/312) :
( احد الأئمة في اللغة والأدب والنحو والنوادر وله مشاركة جيدة في علم الحديث ...) 
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله ( 10/251) :
( الإمام المحدث الأديب العلامة ) 
وكتاب أبو أحمد العسكري ( تصحيفات المحدثين ) جامعا للدلالة على سعة روايته وعلى سعة إطلاعه على رواة السنة مع غاية الضبط والإتقان فقد جاء في اول التنبيه على تصحيفات الراوة في المتون وجاء القسم الخير منه في ضبط اسماء الراوة الذين سبق فيها تصحيف أو وهم ...)
قال الشيخ محمود الميرة في مقدمة التحقيق ( ص :22) :
قيض الله تعالى رجالا حرصوا على ضبط الفاظه ونصوصه وأعلامه واسمائه وكل حرف يتصل به وجاءوا بقواعد وضوابط وأصول في هذا الباب وكتبوا أبحاثا ضمن كتب علوم الحديث وأفرد بعضهم كتبا خاصة ببيان المنهج العلمي الذي سموه لضبط التلقي والاداء ومن جملة هذه الكتب ( الإلماع في ضبط الراوية ووتقييد السماع ) للقاضي عياض رحمه الله وكتابه هذا هو الذي دفع بحماسة وحرارة وإنصاف أسد رستم وهو من غير المسلمين لتأليف كتابه ( مصطلح التاريخ ) إعجابا بهذا الكتاب ..
ورأوا إن الإنسان مهما سما قدره وتمكنت معارفه فإنه لا بد واقع في الخطأ ولو كان من ذوي التنبه والتنبيه بل يقع له الخطأ وهو في تنبيهاته الى الصواب وعلى أهل العلم ان ينبهوا الى أوهامه وسقطاته بلسان عف نزيه .. وقد نهض الجهابذة من أئمة العلم لبيان الزيف من الخالص ورد الحق الى نصابه ولم يقعدهم عن ذلك الخلود الى الراحة ولا التلذذ بالدعة ولم يثن عزمهم ان ذلك الواهم غمام من أئمة المسلمين لا يمس جنابه بتصحيح وهمه او سلطان حاكم تخشى سطوته اذا ذكر لتصويب خطئه بل كان شعارهم ( أحب الحق وأحب فلانا ما اجتمعا فإذا افترقا كان الحق أحب ألي من فلان ) 
فائدة :
وقد نشطت حركة التأليف في هذا الميدان من ( التصحيفات والتحريفات ) في القرن الرابع فكتب حمزة بن الحسن الأصفهاني ( 280-360) كتابه ( التنبيه على حدوث التصحيف ) وكتب أبو أحمد العسكري ( 293- 382) كتابيه ( شرح ما يقع فيه التصحيف والتحريف ) و ( وتصحيفات المحدثين ) وكتب الإمام أبو الحسن الدارقطني ( 306-385) كتابا في التصحيف لم يطبع 
وقد ردد العلماء في كتبهم في الكلام عن المصحف والمحرف ذكر كتاب الدراقطني وكتاب العسكري اما كتاب الدارقطني فقال عنه أبو عمرو بن الصلاح في مقدمته الشهيرة ( ص 241) : ( وهو تصنيف مفيد ) 
وقال السيوطي في ( التدريب ) ( 2/195) :
أورد الدارقطني في كتاب التصحيف كل تصحيف وقع للعلماء ..) 
قال السخاوي رحمه الله في ( فتح المغيث ) ( 3/67) :
أما أبو أحمد العسكري فله في التصحيف عدة كتب أكبرها لسائر ما يقع فيه التصحيف من الاسماء والالفاظ غير مقتصر على الحديث ثم أفرد منه كتابا تتعلق بأهل الأدب وهو ما يقع فيه التصحيف من الفاظ اللغة والشعر ...
واما اقسام الكتاب فقد قال المؤلف رحمه الله في ( ص 58 ب) :
-      ذكرت في الجزء الأول جملة من أخبار المصحفين وما روي من أوهام العلماء وشرحت في الجزء الثاني ما يشكل من ألفاظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقع فيه التصحيف وأنا أذكر بعده ما يصحف في الاسماء والصحيح منها 
فهذه ثلاثة أجزاء الأول في اخبار المصحفين واوهام العلماء والثاني ما يشكل من الفاظ متون الاحاديث والثالث ما يصحف في اسماء الراوة ..) وذكر امثلة لذلك ( ص 31- 37) 
هذا باختصار منهج المؤلف أبو أحمد العسكري رحمه الله في كتابه ( تصحيفات المحدثين ) من مقدمة تحقيق الشيخ محمود احمد ميرة غفر الله له 

قال محققه في مقدمته ( ص 38) :
-      ولبيان الواقع وحق دراسة الكتاب ينبغي ان يذكر أنه قد طغى قلم المؤلف أو الناسخ فوقع في اوهام نادرة في بعض الأسماء وذكر امثلة لذلك ومنها 
قوله  في ورقة ( 90 أ) ( عثمان بن حريز الرحبي شامي ...) وصوابه ( حريز بن عثمان وهو من مشاهير الراوة لا يغلط فيه وإنما سبق قلم وسهو ذهن ومن يعرى عن الخطأ ويسلم من الزلات فسبحان من سلم وعصم وله الحمد في الأولى والآخرة ) 
وذكر بعض الأمثلة على الأوهام التي وقعت للمؤلف رحمه الله ( ص :39-41) 
 .
وكما قال الإمام احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ( ومن يعرى من الخطأ والتصحيف ) 
ونقل عن الزمخشري رحمه الله في ( ربيع الأبرار ) ( 1/634) :
(( التصحيف قفل ضل مفتاحه )) 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 3/388) وأحمد ( 1/389و445) عن عمار بن معاوية الدهني عن سالم بن أبي الجعد الأشجعي عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ابن سمية ما عرض عليه أمران قط إلا اختار الأرشد منهما ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين إن كان سالم بن أبي الجعد سمع من عبد الله بن مسعود 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عمار لم يخرج له البخاري 
-      والإسناد منقطع 
قال علي بن المديني رحمه الله :
-      سالم بن أبي الجعد لم يلق ابن مسعود 
والحديث :
-      سكت عليه الحافظ في الفتح ( 7/92) 
-      صحيح بشواهد له في الصحيحة برقم ( 835) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1/172-173) والدارقطني ( ص41) والحاكم ( 3/217) والبيهقي ( 1/161) واحمد ( 4/161) من طريق ابن لهيعة عن عقيل بن خالد عن ابن شهاب عن عروة عن اسامة بن زيد عن ابيه زيد بن حارثة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أتاه جبريل عليه السلام في أول ما أوحي إليه فعلمه الوضوء والصلاة فلما فرغ من الوضوء أخذ غرفة من ماء فنضح بها فرجه ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير ابن لهيعة فهو ضعيف لسوء حفظه 
-      تابعه رشدين عند أحمد وابنه ( 5/203) وهو ابن سعد وهو في الضعف مثل ابن لهيعة فأحدهما يقوي الآخر 

(( تنبيه )) 
-      أورد السيوطي الحديث في ( الجامع ) بلفظ :
(( أتاني جبريل في أول ما أوحي إلي ...)  من رواية أحمد والدارقطني والحاكم  [ جعله ]من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو عندهم من قول الصحابي وكذلك هو عند البيهقي رحمه الله ! 
-     الذي عند ابن ماجه من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظ ( جاءني جبريل فقال : يا محمد ! إذا توضات فانتضح ) 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1/173)  والترمذي (1/71) وقال : حديث غريب سمعت محمدا يقول :
 الحسن بن علي الهاشمي : منكر الحديث )
وقال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) : ( ضعيف ) .
وله شواهد أخرى في النضح من فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ( صحيح أبي داود ) ( 159) .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ العلامة محمد حبيب الله بن عبد الله بن أحمد الشنقيطي رحمه الله 



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 3/199- 200) واحمد ( 2/167) وابن أبي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 348) وأبو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 5/168-169) من طرق عن أبي قبيل المعافري عن شفي الأصبحي عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : ( خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي يده كتابان فقال : ( أتدرون ما هذان الكتابان ؟ فقلنا : لا يا رسول الله ! إلا ان تخبرنا فقال للذي في يده اليمنى : هذا كتاب من رب العالمين فيه أسماء أهل الجنة وأسماء آبائهم وقبائلهم ثم أجمل على آخرهم فلا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم أبداً ثم قال للذي في شماله : هذا كتاب من رب العالمين فيه أسماء أهل النار وأسماء آبائهم وقبائلهم ثم أجمل على آخرهم فلا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم فقال أصحابه : ففيم العمل يا رسول الله ! إن كان أمر قد فرغ منه ؟ فقال : سددوا وقاربوا فإن صاحب الجنة يختم له بعمل اهل الجنة وإن عمل أي عمل وإن صاحب النار يختم له بعمل أهل النار وإن عمل أي عمل ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيديه فنبذهما ثم قال : فرغ ربكم من العباد فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-       ( حديث حسن صحيح غريب وأبو قبيل  اسمه حيي بن هانئ )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      حسن الحديث  وحيي بن هانئ : وثقه أحمد وجماعة  وشفي بن ماتع ثقة 

قال ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) :
-      حيي بن هانئ : (( يخطئ ) 
قال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) :
-      حيي بن هانئ : (( صدوق يهم )) 
قال الألباني :
-      فالإسناد حسن .
(( تنبيه )) :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عزى العلامة الشنقيطي * رحمه الله هذا الحديث في (( زاد المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم )) لرواية مسلم وهو [[ وهم محض ]] لا أدري كيف وقع له ذلك ؟! 
منهج الشيخ محمد حبيب الله الشنقيطي رحمه الله في كتابه ( زاد المسلم ) :

-      جمع فيه مؤلفه رحمه الله الأحاديث المتفق عليها بين الشيخين رحمهم الله ولكنه لم يستوف فيه جميع المتفق عليه , واقتصر على الأحاديث القولية ...
قال مؤلفه رحمه الله  في مقدمة كتابه ( ص :2- 5) :
-      هذا كتاب مجرد في أصح الصحيح سميته ( زاد المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم ) وهو بعون الله تعالى جامع لألف حديث ومائتين من أعلى الصحيح اتفق على تخريجها البخاري ومسلم في صحيحهما متصلة الإسناد الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خير العباد وإنما اخترت ما اتفقا عليه بكون أعلى الصحيح كما عليه أئمة المحدثين كما جاء في ( طلعة الأنوار ) :
أعلى الصحيح ما عليه اتفقا 
                                فما روى الجعفي فردا ينتقى 
وقد جعلته مرتبا على حروف المعجم ليقرب  تناوله ويسهل الإطلاع بسرعة على كل فرد من أحاديثه الصحيحة بحيث لا يحتاج الطالب إلى اتعاب بدنه ولا إعمال قريحة ولما كان ما اتفق عليه الشيخان لا شك عند علماء السنة في صحته بل عده بعضهم كابن الصلاح رحمه الله مثل المتواتر حكما كما أشرت في كتابي ( دليل السالك ) بقولي :
وابن الصلاح قال إن ما جرى 
                                بوفق ذين مثل ما تواتراً 
وتركت ذكر أسانيد احاديث هذا الكتاب إلا الصحابي راوي الحديث ليسهل حفظه على من أراده 
-      إذ المقصود بتأليفه مجرد النفع والإفادة مع مراعاة الأختصار ما أمكن لانه هو المرغوب عند ابناء الزمن راعيت في ترتيبه الحروف اول الحديث فما بعده حسب الموجود من ما اتفقا عليه إلا في حديث (( إنما الأعمال بالنيات )) فقد قدمته تبركا به على عادة السلف الصالح دون مراعاة ذلك الترتيب رجاء القبول واخلاص النيات وفي سائر الاعمال الصالحات 
-      وذكرت المحلى بأل في آخر كل حرف 
-      وقد ختمته بخاتمة تشتمل على ثلاثة أنواع ( النوع الأول ) فيما صدر بلفظ ( كان ) من شمائله الشريفة وافعاله المعصومة المنيفة ( والنوع الثاني ) فيما جاء مصدرا بلفظ ( لا ) من الاحاديث العلية ) والنوع الثالث : فيما صدر ( بنهى ) من الاحاديث النبوية .

وقال رحمه الله في مقدمته : 
-      وقد ضمنت كتابي تقييدات ضريفة وحواش نافعة لطيفة التي اشتمل عليها شرح بعض ما يحتاج للشرح والايضاح منها وقد سميتها ( فتح المنعم ببيان ما احتيج لبيانه من زاد المسلم ) وما لم يكن في (  النهاية ) لابن الاثير واختصارها للسيوطي رحمه الله من الغريب ان ذكرته فالغالب ان اعزوه للكتاب الماخوذ منه كشروح ( الجامع الصغير وغيرها من الكتب الحديثية او كتب اللغة ..) ا ه 
قال محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه ( اللؤلو والمرجان ) ( 1/42( ط دار الآثار :
(( ولا أعلم كتابا جمع فيه مؤلفه الاحاديث المتفق عليها إلا كتاب زاد المسلم – كذا – فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم – لاستاذنا المرحوم – بإذن الله – محمد حبيب الله الشنقيطي ولكنه لم يستوف فيه جميع الاحاديث المتفق عليه بل اقتصر على الاحاديث القولية فكان عدد جميع الاحاديث 1368) ا ه

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
وممن ألف في الجمع بين الصحيحين البخاري ومسلم الإمام محمد بن فتوح الحميدي رحمهم الله وقال عن الكتاب : ورتبه أحسن ترتيب 
وقد اعتمد ابن الاثير في جامعه على هذا الجمع فقال اعتمدت في النقل من كتابي البخاري ومسلم على ما جمعه الإمام الحميدي فإنه احسن في ذكر طرقه واستقصى في إيراد رواياته وإليه المنتهى في جمع هذين الكتابين ...) 
وقال شيخ الاسلام ابو حفص البلقيني رحمه الله في ( محاسن الأصطلاح ) وفي ( الجمع بين الصحيحين ) لحميدي تتمات لا وجود لها في الصحيحين ) 
وفي مقدمة الكتاب – الجمع بين الصحيحين ( 1/6) :
(( ... وميزنا المتفق من كل مسند على حدة وما انفرد به كل واحد منهما على حدة ولم نراع الانفراد بالراوة وانما قصدنا الى الانفراد بالمتون وان كان الحديث من رواة مختلفين عن ذلك الصاحب او عن الراوة عنه لأن الغرض معرفة اتفاق هذين الإمامين على إخراج المتن المقصود إليه في الصحيح او معرفة من أخرجها منهما وشهد بتصحيحه لتقوم الحجة به وتتبعنا مع ذلك زيادة كل راو في كل متن ولم نخل بكلمة فما فوقها تقتضي حكما او تفيد فائدة ونسبناها الى من رواها ...فإن اختلفا في اللفظ واتفقا في المعنى أوردناه باللفظ الأتم وان كانت عند احدهما فيه زيادة وان قلت – نبهنا عليها وتوخينا الاجتهاد في ذلك والمعصوم من عصم الله عز وجل ..) ا ه 
وهناك كتب ألفت في الجمع بين الصحيحين حسب وفيات المصنفين :
1-           الحافظ الجوزقي أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد زكريا الشيباني المتوفى سنة 388 ه له كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحن ويسمى ( المستخرج على الاتفاق ) و (( المتفق )) – مطبوع 
2-           الحافظ أبي مسعود الدمشقي ابراهيم بن محمد بين عبيد الدمشقي المتوفىسنة 400 ه وهو مرتب على المسانيد 
3-           الحافظ سماعيل بن ابراهيم السرخسي المتوفى 404 ه له كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين 
4-           الحافظ البرقاني ابو بكر أحمد بن محمد المتوفى سنة 425 ه وهو مرتب على المسانيد 
5-           عمر بن علي بن أحمد بن الليث البخاري المتوفى سنة 466 ه له مسند الصحيحين 
6-           الحافظ البغوي ابو محمد الحسين الفراء البغوي المتوفى سنة 516 ه له الجمع بين الصحيحن 
7-           الحافظ ابو نعيم الاصبهاني المتوفى 510 ه له الجامع بين الصحيحين 
8-           الحافظ ابن الجوزي المتوفى سنة 597 ه له كتاب المتفق بين الصحيحين 
9-           الحافظ عبد الحق الاشبيلي المتوفى 581 ه الجمع بين الصحيحن وهو مطبوع 
10-     الحافظ البدر الموصلي ابو حفص عمر بن بدر الموصلي المتوفى سنة 622 ه له كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحن وهو كتاب جيد وهو مطبوع بتحقيق صالح الشامي 
11-     العلامة الصاغاني المتوفى 650 ه له مشارق الانوار في الجمع بين الصحيحين وهو مطبوع 
12-     الحافظ المنذري المتوفى 656 ه له الجمع بين الصحيحين 
13-     الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني المتوفى 852 ه له كتاب تلخيص الجمع بين الصحيحين 
ومن المعاصرين :
1-           الشيخ عبد الحق الهاشمي المتوفى سنة 1394 ه له مسند الصحيحين 
2-           الشيخ صالح الشامي وله كتابان أحدهما واسع والاخر مختصر منه 
3-           الشيخ يحيى اليحيى  مطبوع 
4-           الشيخ لقمان السلفي مطبوع 
5-           الشيخ بهجت فاضل بهجت وسماه ( ميراث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم ) 
6-           العلامة الشنقيطي ( زاد المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم ) 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 10/124) ومسلم ( 7/21) وابن حبان ( 6044) والحاكم ( 4/208و409) من طريق عمرو بن الحارث أن بكيراً حدثه أن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة حدثه أن جابر بن عبد الله عاد المقنع ثم قال : لا أبرح حتى تحتجم فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إن فيه شفاء . يعني : الحجامة ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      في هذا الحديث استدركه الحاكم على الشيخين [[ فوهم ]] رحمه الله 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ منصور علي ناصف رحمه الله :
في الحديث الذي أخرجه مالك ( 3/93) وعنه مسلم في ( صحيحه ) ( 8/51) والبخاري في ( أفعال العباد ) ( ص 73) وأحمد في ( المسند ) ( 2/110) وفي ( السنة ) أيضا ( ص121) كلهم عن مالك عن زياد بن سعد عن عمرو بن مسلم عن طاوس اليماني أنه قال : ( أدركت ناساً من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون : كل شيء بقدر . قال طاوس وسمعت عبد الله بن عمر يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كل شيء بقدر حتى العجز والكيس أو الكيس والعجز ) 
وله شاهد بلفظ : 
(( كل شيء بقضاء وقدر ولو هذه . وضرب بإصبعه السبابة على حبل ذراعه الآخر ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
( تنبيه ) :
-      أورد صاحب (( التاج الجامع للأصول الخمسة )) حديث ابن عمر المذكور بلفظ :
(( كل شيء بقضاء وقدر ....)) 
وقال ( 1/29 ) غفر الله له :
-      (( رواه الشيخان ومالك ))
-      فزاد في متنه لفظة (( القضاء )) ولا أصل لها 
-      لا عند من ذكرهم ولا عند غيرهم ممن ذكرتهم 
-      على  أن قوله ( رواه الشيخان ) [ يوهم ] ان الحديث عند البخاري في ( صحيحه ) لأنه المراد عند إطلاق العزو إليه لا سيما اذا قرن مع صاحبه مسلم فقيل ( الشيخان ) 
-      وإنما أخرجه في ( أفعال العباد ) كما سبق 
-      وكم له من مثل هذا [ الأوهام ] و[ الإيهام ] ! 
-      وقد دفعني منذ ربع قرن من الزمان الى تعقبه في ( الجزء الأول ) 
-      وكنت نشرت طرفا منه في بعض (( المجلات الإسلامية )) *
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      صاحب كتاب ( التاج الجامع للأصول الخمسة ) الشيخ منصور علي ناصف وقد نشر الشيخ رحمه الله تعقباته ونقده على كتاب ( التاج الجامع ) في مجلة المسلمون ( 6/1007- 1012) 
نبذة مختصرة عن الكتاب ( التاج الجامع ) :
فاسم الكتاب هو "التاج الجامع للأصول الخمسة" لمؤلفه الشيخ منصورعلي ناصف رحمه الله .وقد جمع المؤلف في هذا الكتاب القيم بين صحيحي البخاري ومسلم وسنن أبي داود وجامع الترمذي والمجتبى للنسائي، وقال في مقدمته : وهذه هي الأصول الخمسة التي اشتهرت في الأمة وارتضتها لما لها من المكانة العليا في الحديث التي فاقت كل كتاب ظهر إلى الآن في علم الحديث لأنها جمعت من الشريعة ما عز وغلا ثمنه؛ بل هي الشريعة كلها ، كما قال الإمام النووي رضي الله عنه : ما شذ عن الأصول الخمسة من صحيح حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا النزر اليسير ولا شك ففيها حاجة الإنسان لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة . منهج المؤلف رحمه الله :وقد اعتمد المؤلف الأصول الخمسة ولم يضم إليها ابن ماجه تمشياً مع رأي القدماء قبل المائة السادسة . وقال مبينا منهجه في الكتاب : نظرت فيها نظرة عامة وطفقت أدمجها كلها بتمامها في مؤلف واحد ، أهذب كتبه تهذيباً، وأحرر أبوابه تحريراً ، لكي أشفي به غليلي وأتحف به عشاق علم الحديث .وهو من أهم المراجع لمن أراد أن ينهل من هذا المورد العذب الزلال، ولكن لا ينبغي الاعتماد التام عليه وحده فقد فاته بعض الصحيح، وكثير من الحسن، ولا شك أن الحاجة ماسة إلى الاطلاع على أكبر ما يمكن الاطلاع عليه من الصنفين -الصحيح والحسن- خصوصا لمن أراد أن يكون من المستبصرين.نقد كتاب ( التاج الجامع للأصول الخمسة ) للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله مجلة المسلمون ( 6/1007-1012) :قال رحمه الله وغفر الله له :إن الأخطاء الواردة في ( التاج ) من الكثرة بحيث لا يمكن إحصاؤها في هذه الكلمة ، ولذلك فإني أقتصر فيها على ذكر رؤوس هذه الأخطاء وأهمها ، فأقول ، وبالله أستعين:

أخطاء ( التاج ) بالجملة

يمكن حصر الأخطاء المشار إليها على الوجه الآتي:

1- تقويته للأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة .

2- تضعيفه للأحاديث القوية ، وهذا النوع والذي قبله أخطر شيء في ( التاج ).

3- نقله الأحاديث من كتب أخرى غير الأصول الخمسة التي ألف كتابه منها وخاصة في التعليق عليه ، فإنه ينقل فيه ما هب ودب من الحديث ، مما لا أصل له البتة في كتب السنة ، أو له أصل لكنه منكر ، أو موضوع دون أن ينبه عليها ، أو يشير أدنى إشارة إليها !

4- سكوته عن تضعيف الحديث ، مع أن من عزاه إليه قد صرح بضعفه أو أشار إليه ! وليس هذا من الأمانة العلمية في شيء !

5- عزوه الحديث إلى أحد أصحاب الأصول الخمسة وهو لم يخرجه !

6- تقصيره في تخريج الحديث ، فإنه يعزوه لأحد أصحاب الأصول وهو عند سائرهم أو بعضهم وقد يكون من أصحاب الصحيح ، وهذا عيب كبير عند أهل الحديث كما هو واضح .

7- إطلاقه العزو إلى البخاري ، وهو يفيد عند أهل العلم أنه عنده في صحيحه ، وليس الحديث فيه ، بل في غيره من كتبه كخلق أفعال العباد وغيره التي لا يتقيد فيها البخاري بالحديث الصحيح بخلاف كتابه " الجامع الصحيح " الذي اشترط أن يورد فيه أصح ما عنده ، فيوهم المؤلف أن الحديث في " الصحيح " وقد يكون غير صحيح !

8- إطلاقه العزو للصحيحين وهو يفيد عندهم أنه عندهما متصل الإسناد منهما إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، والواقع أنه عندهما معلق بدون سند فيوهم المؤلف بذلك أنه صحيح مسند ، وقد يكون صاحب الصحيح قد أشار لضعفه ، فتأمل كم في هذا الإطلاق من البعد عن الصواب ! وقد يطلق العزو إلى غير الصحيحين أيضاً ، وهذا أيسر ، إلا إذا أشار لضعفه وسكت عليه المؤلف !

9- قوله في الحديث الذي رواه أبو داود ساكتاً عليه " إسناده صالح " فيوهم بذلك القراء الذين لا علم عندهم باصطلاحات العلماء أنه صالح حجة أي أنه حسن أو صحيح ، كما هو الاصطلاح الغالب عند العلماء ، وهو المتبادر من هذه اللفظة ( صالح ) ، مع أن فيما سكت عليه أبو داود كثيراً من الضعاف ، ذلك لأن له فيها اصطلاحاً خاصاً ، فهو يعني بها ما هو أعم من ذلك بحيث يشمل الضعيف الصالح للاستشهاد به لا للاحتجاج كما يشمل ما فوقه ، على ما قرره الحافظ ابن حجر ، فما جرى عليه بعض المتأخرين من أن ما سكت عليه أبو داود فهو حسن ، خطأ محض ، يدل عليه قول أبي داود نفسه " وما فيه وهن شديد بينته، وما لم أذكر فيه شيئاً فهو صالح ، وبعضها أصح من بعض " فهذا نص على أنه إنما يبين ما فيه ضعف شديد ، وما كان فيه ضعف غير شديد سكت عليه وسماه صالحاً ، من أجل ذلك نجد العلماء المحققين يتتبعون ما سكت عليه أبو داود ببيان حاله من صحة أو ضعف ، حتى قال النووي في بعض هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة عنده: " وإنما لم يصرح أبو داود بضعفه لأنه ظاهر " ذكره المناوي ، وعليه كان ينبغي على المصنف أن يعقب كل حديث رواه أبو داود ساكتاً عن ضعفه ببيان حاله تبعاً للعلماء المحققين ، لا بأن يتبعه بقوله " صالح " وإن كان ضعيفاً بين الضعف دفعاً للوهم الذي ذكرنا ، ولأنه لا يفهم منه على الضبط درجة الحديث التي تعهد المؤلف بيانها بقوله المذكور في مقدمة كتابه " كل حديث سكت عنه أبو داود فهو صالح " وسأتبع ذلك في بيان درجة ما رواه بقولي : بسند صالح " وليس في قوله البيان المذكور ، لما حققته آنفاً أن قول أبي داود يشمل الضعيف والحسن والصحيح ، فأين البيان ؟!

10- تناقضه في تقليده لأبي داود في كلمته المذكورة آنفاً ، وفي تعهد المؤلف في اتباع ما سكت عليه أبو داود بقوله " صالح " ، فتراه تارة قد وفى بهذا التعهد ، وإن كان فيه ما سبق بيانه في الفصل الذي قبله ، وتارة يسكت عن كثير مما سكت عليه أبو داود خلافاً للتعهد ، وفيه الضعيف والحسن والصحيح ، وأحياناً يعقبه بقوله : " لم يبينوا درجته " ، ورأيته مرة تعقبه في حديث بأن في سنده ضعيفاً ، والحديث صحيح -كما سيأتي بيانه-.

11- تقليده للترمذي في التضعيف ، مع أن سنده عند التحقيق حسن أو صحيح نظيف ، وفي التحسين وهو يستحق التصحيح.

12- مخالفته للترمذي وغيره في التضعيف ، فيقوي ما ضعفوه وهو مخطئ في ذلك !

13- يورد الحديث عن صحابي برواية بعض أصحاب الأصول ، ثم يعطف على ذلك فيقول : " ولأبي داود " ( مثلاً ) فيذكر الحديث بلفظ آخر يوهم أنه عنده عن ذلك الصحابي أيضاً ، والواقع أنه حديث آخر عن صحابي آخر ! وتارة يقول : " رواه فلان وفلان " وتارة يزيد عليه بقوله : " بسند حسن " ، والواقع أنهما إسنادان وقد يكون أحدها صحيحاً ، ولا يخفى ما في ذلك من بخس في الرواية لأن الحديث إما أن يكون ضعيفاً بسنده الأول فيقوى بسنده الآخر ، وإما أن يكون حسناً فيرتقي إلى الصحة بالسند الآخر أو صحيحاً فيزداد صحة.

14- يعزو الحديث لجماعة من المخرجين ثم يقول : " فلان سنده كذا وفلان سنده كذا " يغاير بين السندين والسند واحد ، وقد يكون الأول رواه من طريق الآخر ، وهذا من الطرائف !!

15- يعزو الحديث لأحدهم من رواية صحابي وهو عنده عن غيره أو لا إسناد له به !

16- يزيد في الحديث من عنده ما ليس عند أحد ممن عزاه إليهم بل ولا عند غيرهم ، وتارة يحذف منه ما هو ثابت فيه !!

17- يطلق العزو للنسائي ، وهو يعني به سننه الصغرى المعروفة بالمجتبى كما نص عليه في المقدمة ، وكثيراً ما لا يكون الحديث فيه ، بل في غيره من كتبه الأخرى مثل " عمل اليوم والليلة " و" السنن الكبرى " !!

18- تحسينه أو تصحيحه لأسانيد الأحاديث التي يقول الترمذي فيها " حديث حسن " أو " حديث صحيح " متوهماً أن الترمذي لا يقول ذلك إلا فيما كان سنده حسناً أو صحيحاً ! وذلك غفلة منه عما ذكره الترمذي نفسه في آخر كتابه ! قال (2 / 340) : " كل حدث يروى لا يكون في إسناده من يتهم بالكذب ، ولا يكون الحديث شاذاً ، ويروى من غير وجه نحو ذاك فهو عندنا حديث حسن ".

فهذا نص منه على أنه يحسن الحديث الذي فيه ضعيف غير متهم وله طريق آخر ، فتحسين إسناد الحديث حينئذ لقول الترمذي فيه " حديث حسن " خطأ واضح ، بل لابد من النظر في سنده وأن يعطى له ما يستحق من ضعف أو حسن أو صحة ، شأنه في ذلك شأن الأحاديث التي سكت عليها أبو داود ، وقد عرفت الحق فيها -كما تقدم-.

19 – اعتماده على التوثيق الواهي دون التضعيف الراجح .  المصدر: مجلة المسلمون (6 / 1007 – 1012).وقال رحمه الله في المضدر المذكور آنفا :( ... أن الكتاب لا يصلح أن يعتبر من المصادر الحديثية التي ينبغي الرجوع إليها والاعتماد عليها ، وان كان المؤلف قد زينه بتقاريظ كثيرة " لحضرات أصحاب الفضيلة علماء الإسلام " جاء في بعضها : " إني وجدت الكتاب إلى الخير هادياً وإلى صحيح السنة مرشداً " وفي بعضها : " إني أعد ظهور هذا الكتاب في هذا الزمن . . . معجزة من معجزاته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- . . . " إلى غير ذلك مما جاء في تقاريظهم التي تدل على الأقل أن فضيلتهم لم يدرسوا الكتاب دراسة إمعان وتدبر بل مروا عليه مر السحاب.

ولذلك فقد ظللت أنصح كل من يسألني عن الكتاب أن لا يقتنيه ، وأن يستعيض عنه بغيره من الكتب الجامعة المؤلفة قبله ، فإنها أقل بكثير خطأ منه لا سيما كتاب " بلوغ المرام " للحافظ ابن حجر ، فإنه على اختصاره منقح مصحح ، إلى أن كان يوم الأحد السابع والعشرين من شهر محرم الحرام سنة 1379 فجاءني أحد الشباب المؤمن المثقف فسألني عن الكتاب ورأيي فيه فأخبرته به وضربت له بعض الأمثلة فهاله ذلك ، وحضني على نشر ما كتبته عن الجزء الأول منه ، أو نشر فكرة عامة عن الكتاب حتى يكون الناس على علم بحقيقته لا سيما وقد طبح الكتاب طبعة ثانية ! فوعدته خيراً ...) ا ه والله أعلم والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله* *وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :**في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 4/14و 9/101) وابن حبان ( 3/122/1744) وأحمد ( 2/335و 339) والبيهقي في ( الأسماء ) ( 398) من طريق فليح بن سليمان عن هلال بن علي عن عطاء بن يسار عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من آمن بالله وبرسوله وأقام الصلاة وصام رمضان كان حقا على الله ان يدخله الجنة جاهد في سبيل الله او جلس في أرضه التي ولد فيها فقالوا : يا رسول الله ! أفلا نبشر الناس ؟ قال : إن في الجنة مائة درجة أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيل الله ما بين الدرجتين كما بين السماء والأرض فإذا سألتم الله فاسلوه الفردوس فإنه أوسط الجنة وأعلى الجنة – أراه – فوقه عرش الرحمن ومنها تفجر أنهار الجنة )* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :**-    * *فليح مع كونه من رجال الشيخين فهو صدوق كثير الخطأ كما قال الحافظ رحمه الله  لكن يشهد لحديثه حديث معاذ بن جبل – وأنه قد حفظه* *-    * *وقد اخرجه الحاكم ( 1/80) الحديث مختصرا من الوجه المذكور وقال رحمه الله :**-    * *(( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه )* *-    * *وأقره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :**-    * *[ فوهما ] في استدراكه على البخاري وقد اخرجه بأتم من لفظه !**-    * *والله أعلم* *والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الخطيب في ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 4/349) عن أبي بكر أحمد بن القاسم الأنماطي المعروف ب( بلبل ) حدثنا عبد الله بن سوار أبو السوار : أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة عن حميد عن الحسن عن أنس عن جندب أو غيره عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( احتج آدم وموسى فحج آدم موسى ) 

والحديث اورده الهيثمي في ( المجمع ) ( 7/191) بأتم منه عن جندب بن عبد الله وغيره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( احتج آدم وموسى فقال موسى : أنت آدم الذي خلقك الله بيده ...) الحديث 
وقال رحمه الله :
 ( رواه أبو يعلى  واحمد بنحوه والطبراني ورجالهم رجال الصحيح ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      أخرجه أحمد ( 2/464) وأبو يعلى ( 1/422) وابن أبي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 143) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 1/83/2) من طرق أخرى عن حماد ابن سلمة به إلا انه قال : عن الحسن عن جندب ولم يذكر أنسا بينهما ولفظه :
(( لقي آدم موسى صلى الله عليهما فقال موسى : أنت آدم الذي خلقك الله بيده وأسكنك جنته وأسجد لك ملائكته ثم فعلت ما فعلت وأخرجت ذريتك من الجنة ؟ قال آدم عليه السلام : أنت موسى الذي اصطفاك الله برسالته وكلمك وقربك نجيا ؟ قال : نعم قال : فأنا أقدم أم الذكر ؟ قال : بل الذكر . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فحج آدم موسى فحج آدم موسى ) 
أخرجه أحمد والطبراني من طريقين عن حماد عن عمار بن أبي عمار عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به 
وإسناده صحيح 
واسناد الأول معلول بالانقطاع .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( تنبيه ) :
أورد الحديث الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الجامع الكبير ) ( 1/32/1) وفي ( زيادته على الجامع الصغير ) ( ق8/1) باللفظ المذكور أعلاه من رواية الخطيب عن أنس 
وإنما هو عنده من روايته عنه عن جندب كما تقدم وذكر أنس في السند شاذ كما تدل علي الطرق السابقة عند أحمد والطبراني وغيرهما 
وقال رحمه الله في ( ص 771) 
-      وحديث : ( احتج آدم وموسى ..) وفيه بيان ما وقع للسيوطي في تخريجه من [ الوهم ] 
-      والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 2/293) والترمذي ( 2/278) والحاكم ( 4/171) واحمد ( 2/303) والخطيب ( 4/115) وعبد بن حميد في ( المنتخب من المسند ) ( ق154/1) عن زهير بن محمد الخراساني : ثنا موسى بن وردان عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الرجل على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل ) 

قال الترمذي  رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن غريب 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      الحاكم سكت عنه فأحسن لن زهيرا فيه ضعف 
-      لكن له طريق أخرى يرويه إبراهيم بن محمد الأنصاري عن صفوان بن سليم عن سعيد بن يسار عن أبي هريرة به 
أخرجه ابن عساكر في ( المجلس الثالث والخمسين من الأمالي ) *( ق2/2) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح إن شاء الله تعالى 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله ! وهذا [ عجب منه رحمه الله ] ! فقد اورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه ( الضعفاء ) أعني : ابراهيم بن محمد الأنصاري وقال : ( له مناكير ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهذه عبارة ابن عدي فيه كما في ( اللسان ) لابن حجر رحمه الله – له مناكير – 
-      لكن الحديث شديد الضعف فيصلح للاستشهاد به فالحديث حسن 
-      والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-      نبذة مختصرة عن مجلسان من مجالس الحافظ ابن عساكر رحمه الله في مسجد دمشق 
قال محققه الشيخ محمد مطيع الحافظ ( ص : 5) :

علم الحديث النبوي من أجل العلوم وأعظمها قدرا حرص علماؤنا على حفظه وروايته وإن الله أكرم هذه الأمة وشرفها وفضلها بالإسناد لذا كانت مجالس الإملاء تعقد في المساجد والمدارس لتلقي الحديث وتدارسه وكانت الرحلة في طلب الحديث والحرص على علو الإسناد فيه ولقد شهد مسجد دمشق مجالس المشاهير العلماء والمحدثين منذ عهد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وحتى عصرنا وفي هذه المجالس مجالس الحافظ ابن عساكر صاحب تاريخ دمشق ومن هذه المجالس التي حفظتها المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق مجلسان قيمان :
الأول : في ذم من لا يعمل بعلمه 
الثاني : في ذم قرناء السوء 

ترجمة الحافظ ابن عساكر :
-      الحافظ المؤرخ الرحالة محدث الديار الشامية صاحب تاريخ دمشق المشهور هو أبو القاسم على بن الحسن بن هبة الله بن عبد الله الملقب ثقة الدين والمعروف بابن عساكر الدمشقي 
لم يذكر من ترجم له ومنهم ابنه في سماعاته بهذه الكنية وإنما هي تسمية اشتهرت بها اسرته ولد سنة 499 ه وتوفي رحمه الله سنة 571 ه ودفن بمقبرة باب الصغير قريبا من قبر الخليفة الأموي معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه ) ا ه 
عقيدته :
-      ينتصر للإمام الأشعري رحمه الله ومذهبه فيؤلف كتابه (( تبيين كذب المفتري فيما ينسب إلى الإمام أبي الحسن الأشعري ) وهو كتاب نجد فيه قوة الحافظ ودفاعه عن الأشعري ومذهبه والذي قال فيه ابن أبي الحجاج الأندلسي في فهرسته لو يكن للحافظ ابن عساكر من المنة على الأشعري إلا هذا الكتاب لكفى به )
مؤلفاته :
-      وتاريخ دمشق فغني عن التعريف به ويكفي ما قاله ابن خلكان فيه (( وصنف التاريخ الكبير لدمشق في ثمانين مجلدة أتى بالعجائب وهو على نسق تاريخ بغداد وغيرها من الكتب ( ص :11- 13) 
المجالس في فن الحديث :
عرفت مجالس إملاء الحديث منذ بدء التدوين في الحديث النبوي فكانت تعقد له المجالس فالصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كانوا يملون الحديث على الناس وهم يكتبونها بين أيديهم وحتى التابعين وأتباعهم جماعة كانوا يعقدون مجالس الإملاء ...
ومن المشهورين بمجالس الإملاء الخطيب البغدادي وابن الجوزي وابن عساكر وغيرهم ..
وكانت لمجالس الإملاء اداب يعمل بها فمنها أن يبدأ المجلس بقراءة سورة من القرآن ويبدأ الشيخ حديثه بالبسملة والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم تقول المستملي من ذكرت او من حدثك رحمك الله ؟
فيقول المملي : حدثنا فلان وينسب شيخه ويدعو له يذكر الحديث ويستحب له ان ينبه على فضل ما يرويه ويبين المواقع التي لا يعرفها الا الحفاظ من امثاله فغن كان الحديث صحيحا او عاليا وصفه بذلك ويختم المجلس بالحكايات والوعظ والنوادر والأشعار ) ا ه 
أمالي ابن عساكر ومجالسه : ( ص:17-19)
 ذكر القاسم بن علي أن أباه الحافظ أملى اربعمائة مجلس وثمانية مجالس في فن واحد ) ياقوت الحموي ( معجم الأدباء ) ( 13/81) 
وبذلك بدأ ابن عساكر مجالس املائه في مسجد دمشق 
ولما أنشا الملك العادل نور الدين محمود بن زنكي [ دار السنة ]عهد الى الحافظ بأمرها فاملى ابن عساكر كثيرا من مجالس فيها 
ثم أطلق عليها دار الحديث النورية وهي المدرسة المعروفة في سوق العصرونية 

مجلسان من مجالس ابن عساكر :
  يعتبر  كل مجلس من مجالس الحافظ ابن عساكر موضوعا قائما بذاته وقد نهج المحدثين في مجالسهم فهو يبدا بالتسمية والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يروي عدة أحاديث في الموضوع يذكر فيها سنده مبتدئا بشيخه الذي روى عنه حتى يصل الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يذكر رواة الحديث ويخرجه على طريقة المحدثين ثم يروي عن شيوخه كذلك ما قاله العلماء والوعاظ من المأثورات في الموضوع ثم يختم المجلس بأبيات من الشعر 
وهذا المجلس ( الثالث والخمسون ) في ذم قرناء السوء 
أملاه الحافظ رحمه الله في يوم الأثنين الخامس والعشرين من شوال سنة ( 538 ) ه 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم المدعو حسن السقاف عفا الله عنه :


في الحديث رواه ابو داود ( 4941) والترمذي ( 1/350) واحمد ( 2/160) والحميدي ( 591) وعنه البخاري في ( التاريخ / الكنى ) ( 64/574) وابن أبي شيبة في ( المصنف ) ( 8/526) والحاكم ( 4/159) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي والخطيب في التاريخ ( 3/360) والبيهقي في الشعب ( 7/476/11048) وابو الفتح الخرقي في ( الفوائد الملتقطة ) ( 222-223) كلهم عن سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبي قابوس مولى عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن تبارك وتعالى ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء [ والرحم شجنة من الرحمن فمن وصلها وصله الله ومن قطعها قطعه الله ] ) 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
صححه الخرقي رحمه الله 
  قواه الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 10/440) بسكوته عليه .
-      ورواه العراقي في ( العشاريات ) ( 59/1) من هذا الوجه مسلسلا بقول الراوي ( وهو أول حديث سمعته منه ) ثم قال : حديث صحيح 
-      صححه ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في بعض مجالسه المحفوظة في ظاهرية دمشق 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      قوله في هذا الحديث ( في ) هو بمعنى ( على ) كما في قوله تعالى : ( قل سيروا في الأرض ) فالحديث في الأدلة الكثيرة على ان الله تعالى فوق المخلوقات كلها وفي ذلك ألف الحافظ الذهبي كتابه ( العلو للعلي العظيم ) وقد خرجت أحاديثه وآثاره ونزهته من الأخبار الواهية 
-      وقد [ أنكر ] الملقب بالسقاف المعنى المذكور ولذا أبطل الحديث 

وقال رحمه الله ( ص :713-715) :
ومع ان هذا الحديث مع صحته وتلقي الامة له بالقبول مع اختلاف مشاربهم فقد تجرأ المدعو ب( حسن السقاف ) على إنكاره بكل صفاقة مخالفا بذلك سبيل المؤمنين فصرح في تعليقه على ( دفع شبه التشبيه ) لابن الجوزي فزعم ( ص: 62) أنه حديث ضعيف ! ثم غلا فصرح ( ص64) بأنه حديث باطل !! ثم أخذ يرد على تصحيحيى اياه لشواهده متحاملا متجاهلا لتصحيح من صححه من الحفاظ مشككا فيما نقلته عن بعض المخطوطات التي لم ترها عيناه وما حمله على ذلك إلا جهمية عارمة طغت على قلبه فلم يعد يفقه ما يقوله العلماء من المتقدمين أو المتأخرين فذكرت هناك من المصححين : الترمذي والحاكم والذهبي والخرقي والمنذري والعراقي وابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي وأضيف اليهم الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه الذي طبع حديثا ( الإمتاع ) ( ص:62-63) 
ومن المتأخرين الذين صححوا هذا الحديث الشيخان الغماريان : احمد الغماري في كتابه ( فتح الوهاب بتخريج أحاديث الشهاب ) ( 1/459) وقال : ( وقد رويناه من طرق متعددة ) 
ونقل تصحيح الترمذي والحاك وأقرهما 
والغماري الآخر الشيخ عبد الله الغماري الذي صحح الحديث في كتابه الذي أسماه ( الكنز الثمين ) فإنه أورده فيه برقم ( 1867) وقد ذكر في مقدمته ان كل ما فيه صحيح وهو أخو الشيخ احمد الغماري وهو أصغر سنا منه وعلما وهما ممن يجلهما السقاف ويقلدهما تقليدا اعمى .
-      الأمر الثاني :
حديث ( ارحموا من في الأرض ) وشواهده كثيرة جدا عن جمع من الصحابة استوعبهم الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في مجلسه المشار إليه هناك عند تخريج الحديث وقد طبع أخيراً بتحقيق الأخ الفاضل أبي عبد الله محمود بن محمد الحداد .
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :
-      وهم الشيخ المحدث مقبل الوادعي  رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن السني ( رقم 121) قال : حدثنا محمد بن عبيد الله بن الفضل الكلاعي الحمصي : حدثنا اليمان بن سعيد وأحمد بن هارون جميعا ب ( المصيصة ) قالا : حدثنا محمد بن حمير عن محمد بن زياد الألهاني عن أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قرأ أية الكرسي في دبر كل صلاة لم يحل بينه وبين دخول الجنة إلا الموت ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد ضعيف محمد بن عبيد الله بن الفضل الكلاعي الحمصي له ترجمة جيدة في ( تاريخ ابن عساكر ) ( 15/323/2) 
-      اليمان بن سعيد أظنه محرفا من ( اليمان بن يزيد ) فقد أورده هكذا في ( الميزان ) 
-      والحديث صحيح فإنه جاء من طرق أخرى عن ابن حمير فقد رواه النسائي في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 182/100) من طرق الحسين بن بشر عن محمد بن حمير والحسين هذا ثقة وقد تابعه هارون بن داود النجار الطرسوسي ومحمد بن العلاء بن زبريق الحمصي وعلي بن صدقة وغيرهم .
-      ورواه الطبراني أيضا وابن حبان وصححه كما في الترغيب ( 2/261) فقال : ( رواه النسائي والطبراني باسانيد احدها صحيح – وقال شيخنا ابو الحسن : هو على شرط البخاري – وابن حبان في ( كتاب الصلاة ) وصححه 
وزاد الطبراني في بعض طرقه و { قل هو الله أحد } وإسناده بهذه الزيادة جيد أيضا .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      بل هذه الزيادة باطلة لآنه تفرد بها متهم كما بينته في ( الكتاب الآخر ) ( 6012) من المجلد الثالث عشر 
-      [ وخفي ] ذلك على أخينا الشيخ مقبل اليماني رحمه الله في تعليقه على ابن كثير ( 1/546) !

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ( كتاب الصلاة ) لابن حبان المتقدم في كلام المنذري رحمه الله هو كتاب مفرد عن ( صحيح ابن حبان ) ولذلك لم يورده الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( موارد الظمآن ) فمن [ الأوهام ] قول ابن كثير رحمه الله ( 1/307) :
(( وأخرجه ابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) )) !
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-      قال محققو تفسير ابن كثير ط أولاد الشيخ للتراث ( ص: 6-8 ) :
( .. ومن هؤلاء العلماء الذين سخروا انفسهم لخدمة كتاب ربهم شيخ الاسلام وقدوة العلماء والحفاظ ابو الفداء اسماعيل بن كثير رحمه الله في كتابه ( تفسير القرآن العظيم )   الذي قال عنه السيوطي رحمه الله : (( وله التفسير الذي لم يؤلف على نمطه مثله )) 
ويعد هذا التفسير من التفاسير المأثورة التي ضاع أكثرها قبل عصر ابن تيمية رحمه الله المتوفى سنة 728 ه 
ويرجع امتياز تفسير ابن كثير الى حشده الكثير من الأحاديث والأخبار والراويات وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين مبينا في الغالب درجة الاحاديث والروايات المأثورة من الصحة والضعف كاشفا عن اسانيدها وطرقها ومتونها على اسس علم الجرح والتعديل مرجحا في أغلب الاحيان الأقوال الصحيحة مضعفا لغيرها 
ويمتاز تفسير ابن كثير في تفسيره بأنه كان يمثل السلف الصالح في آرائهم وتصوراتهم كما بينها القرآن والسنة ويعتبر من أهم تفاسير المحدثين إن لم يكن اهمها على الإطلاق لاعتبارات كثيرة ومنها :
1-           كثرة المصادر التي ذكرها من كتب السنة والتفسير والنقل منها 
2-           ذكر الطرق المختلفة للحديث الواحد 
3-           ذكر المواضع المتعددة للحديث في الكتاب الواحد
4-           عدم الاكتفاء بحديث او اثنين في الموضع الواحد
5-           بيان درجة الحديث وذكر الثقات والضعفاء والمجاهيل من الرواة على ضوء ما قاله علماء الجرح والتعديل 
6-           تحذير ابن كثير المتكرر من الاسرائيليات والراويات المضطربة في التفسير والحديث ونقده لهما 
7-           يضاف الى هذا تاخر ابن كثير زمنيا اذ عاش في القرن الثامن الهجري مما وفر تحت يديه عدد هائلا من المراجع والمصادر في التفسير والحديث وها ما لم يكن متوفرا لغيره من المفسرين قبله 
لذلك عد تفسير ابن كثير من أحسن التفاسير وأجودها وأدقها بعد تفسير إمام المفسرين أبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري رحمه الله كما يقول أبو الاشبال أحمد شاكر رحمه الله .

 منهج ابن كثير في تفسيره :
نقلا عن رسالة ( الحافظ ابن كثير ومنهجه في التفسير ) للدكتور اسماعيل سالم رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته .
( .. رسم ابن كثير منهجه وحدد أصوله في مقدمة التفسير وهذا المنهج قد وضعه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية من قبل بل إن أصول هذا المنهج من صياغة ابن تيمية نفسه كما يتبين ذلك من مقدمته في اصول التفسير وقد بدأ ابن كثير مقدمة تفسير ه بعد خطبة ببيان طرق واصول التفسير فبدأ بالأصل الاول وهو :
1-           تفسير القرآن بالقرآن 
2-           تفسير القرآن بالسنة 
3-           تفسير القرآن بأقوال الصحابة 
4-           تفسير القرآن بأقوال التابعين 
5-           نقده للإسرائيليات 

وذكر المحققون بعضاً من أوهام الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسيره ( ص:55-65)  ومنها :
أولاً : الخطأ في العزو : انظر امثلة على ذلك ( ص57-61)
ثانيا : الخطأ في تسمية الصحابي الذي روى الحديث او نسبة الحديث الى الصحابي ولم يكن له في الباب شيء ( ص:61-63)
ثالثا : التقصير في العزو ( ص:63)
رابعا : السهو في نقل كلام الأئمة ( ص:64-65) 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .
والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه الحاكم ( 2/182) من طريق ابن خيمة أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق الإمام المشهور : ثنا عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث العنبري : ثني أبي عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار عن محمد بن سيرين عن ابن عمر قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أعظم الذنوب عند الله رجل تزوج امرأة فلما قضى حاجته منها طلقها وذهب بمهرها ورجل استعمل رجلا فذهب بأجرته وآخر يقتل دابة عبثا ً) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط البخاري رحمه الله 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وليس كما قالا فإن عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد ليس من رجال البخاري وإنما هو من رواة مسلم .وهو من [ اوهامهما ] رحمهم الله وأسكنهم الجنة 
-       والآخر : عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله وإن روى له البخاري فهو متكلم فيه وقال فيه الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ) : (( إنه صالح الحديث وقد وثق )) وقال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) : (( صدوق يخطئ ))
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد احتج به مسلم فهو من رجال مسلم رحمه الله كما قال العلامة المقريزي رحمه الله في مختصره 
ومن ( تاريخ التراث العربي ) لفؤاد سزكين ( 1/218-220) :
(( فصل رواة مسلم والبخاري ورواياتهم )) 
1-           ( رجال البخاري ومسلم ) لأبي الحسن على بن عمر الدارقطني المتوفى سنة 385 ه
2-           ذكر قوم من اخرج لهم البخاري ومسلم في صحيحهما وضعفهم النسائي في كتاب الضعفاء ) للدارقطني رحمه الله
3-           اسماء الصحابة التي اتفق فيها البخاري ومسلم وما انفرد كل منهما ) للدارقطني 
4-           رسالة في بيان ما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم وما انفرد به احدهما عن الآخر ) للدارقطني 
5-           كتاب التتبع وهو ما اخرج على الصحيحين وله علة ) للدارقطني 
6-           تسمية من اخرج لهم البخاري ومسلم ) لابي عبد الله الحاكم المتوفى سنة 404 ه 
7-           المدخل الى معرفة الصحيحين ) للحاكم النيسابوري رحمه الله 
8-           تقييد المهمل وتمييز المشكل ) لللحسيني المتوفى 498 ه وهو فهرست هجائي لراوة الصحيحين الذين تشابهت اسماؤهم ونقد لهم 
9-           التنبيه على الاوهام الواردة في الصحيحين ) وهو يتناول الراوية والراوة للحسيني الجياني 
10-     الجمع بين رجال الصحيحين ) القيسراني المتوفى 507 ه
11-     المعلم بأسامي شيوخ البخاري ومسلم ) ابن خلفون المتوفى 636 ه
12-     تسمية رجال صحيح مسلم الذين انفرد بهم عن البخاري ) الذهبي المتوفى 748 ه
13-     رجال البخاري ومسلم ) أحمد الحكاري المتوفى 763 ه
14-     الرياض المستطابة في جملة ما روى في الصحيحن من الصحابة )  يحيى بن أبي بكر الشافعي 893 ه
15-     قرة العين في ضبط اسماء رجال الصحيحن ) تأليف عبد الغني البحراني الشافعي 1174 ه 
ومم ألف في رجال صحيح مسلم للحافظ ابن منجويه الأصبهاني توفي رحمه الله 428 ه .
وفيه :
-      ( 1006) : عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث بن سعيد العنبري البصري كنيته ابو عبيدة 
قال ابو العباس السراج : مات في شهر رمضان سنة 252 ه
روى عن ابيه في الايمان والوضوء والصوم وغيرهما

قال محققه الفاضل عبد الله الليثي :
-      قال ابو حاتم : صدوق
-      قال النسائي : لا بأس به 
-      اورده ابن حبان في الثقات
-      ذكره الحافظ في التهذيب ( 6/443) والتقريب ( 1/527) .
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان ( 8/295/6798-الإحسان ) وأحمد ( 5/92و103و105) والطيالسي ( 104/756) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 2/265/1996) من طرق عن سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا يزال هذا الدين قائما يقاتل عليه عصابة من المسلمين حتى تقوم الساعة ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

-      وهذا سند صحيح على شرط مسلم وقد أخرجه في صحيحه ( 6/53) بلفظ :
(( لن يبرح هذا الدين )) والباقي مثله سواء 
-      وقد أستدركه الحاكم ( 4/449) [[ فوهم ]] 
-      وهو رواية لأحمد ( 5/ 106)
-       والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
-      وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 3/608) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 2/316/2173و2174) من حديث جنادة بن أبي أمية قال : (( دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفر من الأزد يوم الجمعة فدعانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى طعام بين يديه فقلنا : إنا صيام فقال : صمتم أمس ؟ قلنا : لا قال : أفتصومون غدا ؟ قلنا : لا . قال: فأفطروا ثم قال : (( لا تصوموا يوم الجمعة مفرداً )) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم  
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وفيه ابن اسحاق لم يخرج له مسلم إلا مقروناً 
-      ثم إن ابن إسحاق مدلس وقد عنعنه 
-      تابعه عند الطبراني يزيد بن أبي حبيب وهو ثقة فالسند صحيح 
-      والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 13/9-10و 91-92) ومسلم ( 8/165-166) وابن حبان ( 1906) والترمذي ( 2188) وابن ابي شيبة ( 15/42/19061) وعنه ابن ماجه ( 3953) والبيهقي في ( السنن ) (10/93) والشعب ( 6/98/7598) و ( الدلائل ) ( 6/406) وأحمد ( 6/428) والحميدي ( 1/147/308) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 24/51-55) عن أم حبيبة عن زينب بنت جحش زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : ( حرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فزعا محمراً وجهه يقول : ( لا إله إلا الله ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب ! فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه وحلق بإصبعه الإبهام والتي تليها فقلت : يا رسول الله ! أنهلك وفينا الصالحون ؟ قال : نعم إذا كثر الخبث )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      (( تنبيه )) 
-      سقط من إسناد ابن حبان ذكر زينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها ولذلك اورده الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( الموارد ) [ ظناً منه ] أن الحديث من مسند أم حبيبة [ فوهم ] رحمه الله 
-      ولعله لم يتنبه لهذا السقط مع ان ابن حبان قد رواه في مكان آخر من صحيحه على الصواب ( 1/272/327- الإحسان ) .
-      والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ  العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه ابن وهب في ( الجامع ) ( ص:110) قال :
1-            حدثني ابن لهيعة عن عياش بن عباس عن أبي الحصين عن فضالة ابن عبيد الأنصاري صاحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( من ردته الطيرة فقد قارف الشرك ) 
2-           واخبرني ابن لهيعة عن عبد الله بن هبيرة عن أبي عبد الرحمن المعافري عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص بنحو ذلك .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فهذه أسانيد صحاح رجالهما كلهم ثقات وأبو الحصين اسمه الهيثم بن شفي المصري وظاهرها الوقف ولكن الثاني قد أخرجه ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 287) من طريق ابن وهب به مرفوعا وزاد :  ( قالوا : وما كفارة ذلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال : يقول أحدهم : ( اللهم لا طير إلا طيرك ولا خير إلا خيرك ولا إله غيرك ) 
وكذلك اخرجه أحمد ( 2/220) : ثنا حسن : ثنا ابن لهيعة به 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 5/105) :
( رواه احمد والطبراني وفيه ابن لهيعة وحديثه حسن وفيه ضعف وبقية رجاله ثقات ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      الضعف الذي في حديث ابن لهيعة إنما هو في غير رواية العبادلة عنه وإلا فحديثهم عنه صحيح كما حققه أهل العلم في ترجمته ومنهم عبد الله ابن وهب وقد رواه عنه كما رأيت وذلك من فوائد هذا الكتاب والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
-      ولذلك ينبغي ان [ ينبه ] على ذلك في التعليق على ( فتح المجيد ) حيث عزا الحديث لأحمد رحمه الله ثم أعله بابن لهيعة [ فأوهم ] ضعف الحديث 
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      فكتاب ( فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد ) تأليف العلامة الكبير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله يعتبر من انفس الشروح على كتاب التوحيد للامام المجدد شيخ الاسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله والذي بين فيه التوحيد وفضله وما ينافيه من الشرك الاكبر ا ينافي كمال الواجب من الشرك الاصغر والبدع وقد طبع الكتاب بعناية الشيخ الفاضل الوليد بن عبد الرحمن آل فريان فأفاد واجاد 
-      قال محققه في مقدمة الكتاب ( ص :8-9):
((  وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  في مجموع الفتاوى ( 15/25) : (( ومن تدبر أحوال العالم وجد كل صلاح في الأرض  فسببه توحيد الله وعبادته وطاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل شر في العالم وفتنة وبلاء وقحط وتسليط عدو وغير ذلك فسببه مخالفة الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الدعوة الى غير ذلك ومن تدبر هذا حق التدبر ...) ا ه
وغني عن القول بعد ان كل دعوة للاسلام لا تقوم على التوحيد الخالص لله تعالى ولا تاخذ طريقها الى شرع سلف الامة الصالح فهي تائهة مخذولة مهزومة وان توهمت غير ذلك ولا تحتمل المواجهة 
فكم من دعوات غادت بها السنون وتوالت عليه الايام وقدمت لها الارواح وبذلت فيها الاموال ثم انتهت الى زوال 
ومما كان على منهاج النبوة في الدعوة الى التوحيد والبداءة به وتقديمه على كل مهم دعوة المجدد العلامة الامام محمد بن عبد الوهاب آل مشرف رحمه الله تعالى وعلى آثرها المبارك نشات في تلك البقعة دولة اسلامية خالصة طهرت البلاد والعباد من رجس الشرك وغمامات البغض والفجور ) ا ه
وقال محققه ( ص:12) :
-      اتفقت جميع النسخ الخطية التي اطلعت عليها على هذا العنوان ( فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد ) وكذلك نص المؤلف في رسالته الى [ العماني ] – وفي الهامش –عبد الرحمن بن حسن ( مجموعة التوحيد ) ( 1/55) وانظر ابن قاسم ( الدرر السنية ) ( 2/290) 
-      إلا اني رأيت في احدى مكتبات الخاصة في الرياض بعنوان : ( التهذيب والتجريد لشرح كتاب التوحيد ) 
-      وفي سائر الطبعات الاخرى عنوانه ( فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد ) وعلى هذا نص اصحاب التراجم 
قال مؤلفه الشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن رحمه الله ( ص:29-30) :
( واما كتابه المذكور فموضوعه في بيان ما بعث الله به رسله من توحيد العبادة وبيانه بالادلة من الكتاب والسنة وذكر ما ينافيه من الشرك الأكبر او ينافي كماله الواجب من الشرك الأصغر ونحوه وما يقرب من ذلك او يوصل اليه وقد تصدى لشرحه : حفيد المصنف وهو الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله رحمه الله فوضع عليه شرحا اجاد فيه وأفاد وابرز فيه من البيان وما يجب ان يطلب منه ويراد وسماه ( تيسير العزيز الحميد في شرح كتاب التوحيد ) وحيث أطلق شيخ الاسلام فالمراد به : شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية واذا اطلق الحافظ فالمراد به ابن حجر رحمهم الله 
ولما قرأت شرحه رأيت انه أطنب في مواضع وفي بعضها تكرار يستغنى بالبعض منه على الكل ولم يكمله فأخذت في تهذيبه وتقريبه وتكميله وربما ادخلت فيه بعض النقول المستحسنة تتميما للفائدة وسميته ( فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد ) والله أسال ان ينفع به كل طالب للعلم ومستفيداً وأن يجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم .
والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه ابن حبان في ( روضة العقلاء ) ( ص:12-13) وأبو عبد الله الفلاكي في ( الفوائد ) ( 90/1) وأبو طاهر بن قيداس في ( مجلس من مجالس أبي القاسم اللالكائي ) ( 3/122/2) والضياء في ( المختارة ) ( 1/449) عن مؤمل ابن إسماعيل : نا شعبة عن زياد بن علاقة عن أسامة بن شريك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما كرهت أن يراه الناس فلا تفعله إذا خلوت ) 
قال اللالكائي : 
( حديث غريب عن زياد بن علاقة لا نعلم رواه عنه غير شعبة وعنه غير المؤمل )
قال الألباني :
-      هو سيء الحفظ كما في ( التقريب ) فالإسناد ضعيف ولعل الحديث من الاسرائيليات فقد اخرجه الطبراني عن عبد الرحمن بن أبزي قال : قال داود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره .
أخرجه بسندين رجال أحدهما رجال الصحيح كما قال الهيثمي في ( المجمع ) ( 10/234) 

وقال رحمه الله :
( تنبيه ) :
-      وقع الحديث في ( الجامع الصغير ) و ( الفتح الكبير ) معزوا لابن حبان والترمذي وعزوه للترمذي [ وهم ] بلا شك فإنه لم يخرجه وانا أظن أن الترمذي رحمه الله تحرف على بعض النساخ وأن الصواب الباوردي كذلك وقع في ( الجامع الكبير ) ( 2/176/2) .
-      والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو داود ( 2/166) وابن السني ( 541) والحاكم ( 1/344و 549)  وأحمد ( 2/172) من طريق ابن وهب : أخبرني حيي بن عبد الله عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا جاء الرجل يعود مريضا فليقل : اللهم اشف عبدك ينكأ لك عدواً او يمشي لك إلى صلاة وفي رواية : إلى جنازة ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد وزاد على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وليس كذلك فقد [ وهما ] فإن حيي بن عبد الله لم يخرج له مسلم شيئا ثم هو مختلف فيه كما تراه في ( الميزان ) 
-      وقال في التقريب : صدوق يهم .
-      والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 1/344) والحاكم ( 2/404-405 و571و572) من ثلاث طرق عن يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى قال : ( أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعرابيا فأكرمه فقال له : ائتنا . فأتاه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وفي رواية : نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأعرابي فأكرمه فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تعهدنا  ائتنا فأتاه الأعرابي فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : سل حاجتك فقال ناقة برحلها واعنزا يحلبها اهلي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أعجزتم أن تكونوا مثل عجوز بني إسرائيل ؟ فقال أصحابه : يا رسول الله ! وما عجوز بني إسرائيل ؟ قال : إن موسى لما سار ببني إسرائيل من مصر ضلوا الطريق فقال : ما هذا ؟ فقال علماؤهم : [ نحن نحدثك ] إن يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقا من الله أن لا نخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا قال : فمن يعلم موضع قبره ؟ قالوا : ما ندري أين قبر يوسف إلا عجوز بني إسرائيل فبث إليها فأتته فقال : دلوني على قبر يوسف قالت : [ لا والله لا أفعل ] حتى تعطيني حكمي قال : وما حكمك ؟ قالت : أكون معك في الجنة . فكره أن يعطيها ذلك . فأوحى الله إليه ان اعطها حكمها فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة موضع مستنقع ماء فقالت : انضبوا هذا الماء فأنضبوا قالت : احفروا واستخرجوا عظام يوسف . فلما أقلوها إلى الأرض إذا الطريق مثل ضوء النهار ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين وقد حكم احمد وابن معين ان يونس سمع من أبي بردة حديث ( لا نكاح إلا بولي )
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده فإن يونس لم يخرج له البخاري في ( صحيحه ) وإنما اخرج له في  ( جزء القراءة ).

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :


-      قال الحاكم في ( معرفة علوم الحديث ) ( 234) ( ومن الناس من يتوهم أن يونس بن أبي اسحاق لم يسمع من ابي بردة بن أبي موسى وإنما هو عن أبيه عن أبي بردة وليس كذلك . قال علي بن المديني : سمع أبو اسحاق من أبي بردة وسمع يونس بن ابي اسحاق من ابي بردة كما سمع أبوه ) ا ه 
-      وكلام علي بن المديني فقد اخرجه الحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ( 2716) من حديث ( لا نكاح إلا بولي ) . وقال الحاكم : وقد حكم احمد وابن معين ان يونس سمع من ابي بردة حديث ( لا نكاح إلا بولي ) 
-      وقد قال الشيخ ( مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله : في كتابه ( احاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة ) ( ص269) : ( .. ولعل واهما يتوهم ان الحديث منقطع بين يونس بن ابي اسحاق وبين ابي بردة وليس كذلك فقد سمع يونس بن ابي اسحاق من ابي بردة حديث ( لا نكاح الا بولي ) كما سمعه ابوه ( وكلام الذهبي في ( التلخيص ) : يرشد الى ذلك .) ا ه 
-      مع ان يونس بن ابي اسحاق : وضعه ابن حجر في المرتبة الثانية من المدلسين وهم الذين قال فيهم : ( من احتمل الائمة تدليسه واخرجوا له في الصحيح لامامته وقلة تدليسه في جنب ما روى ) 
-      
-      اخرج له البخاري في ( جزء القراءة )
-      اخرج له مسلم في ( المتابعات ) .
-      اخرج له ( الاربعة ) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

:
وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 3/195) عن رافع بن أشرس المروزي : ثنا حفيد الصفار عن إبراهيم الصائغ عن عطاء عن جابر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( سيد الشهداء حمزة بن عبد المطلب ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فأمره ونهاه فقتله ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ورده الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله :
(( الصفار لا يدري من هو )) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ونحوه ابن أشرس فقد أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 1/2/482) من رواية أحمد بن منصور بن راشد المروزي عنه ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا  لكن قد روى هذا الحديث عنه إثنان آخران : احمد بن سيار ومحمد بن الليث فهو مجهول الحال وهو على شرط ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ولم يورده !
والحديث صححه الحاكم [ فوهم ] لجهالة رافع بن أشرس و حفيد الصفار .
-      ( تنبيه ) 
حديث جابر رضي الله عنه عزاه الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 3/168) للترمذي أيضا وهو [ وهم ] فلم يخرجه الترمذي رحمه الله ولا رأيته معزوا في غير ( الترغيب ) فليحقق هلى هو خطأ من المؤلف أم من الناسخ أو الطابع فاقتضى التنبيه .
والله أعلم 
والحديث صححه الشيخ فقد وجد له طريقا ىخر عن ابراهيم الصائغ به 
أخرجه الخطيب في ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 6/377) و ( 11/302) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم المنذري رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/455)  من طريق صفوان بن عبد الله بن صفوان قال : ( استأذن سعد على ابن عامر وتحته مرافق من حرير فأمر بها فرفعت فدخل عليه وعليه مطرف خز فقال له : أستأذنت علي وتحتي مرافق من حرير فأمرت بها فرفعت فقال له : نعم الرجل أنت يا ابن عامر إن لم  تكن ممن قال الله عز وجل { أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا } والله لأن أضطجع على جمر الغضا أحب إلي من أن أضجع عليها ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      وأقره الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده لأن صفوان بن عبد الله بن صفوان لم يخرج له البخاري في ( الصحيح ) وإنما روى له في ( الأدب المفرد ) .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      قال المزي في ( تهذيب الكمال ) 
 [2885] بخ م س قصفوان بن عبد الله الأكبر بن صفوان بن أمية بن خلف القرشي الجمحي المكي
 روى له البخاري في الادب المفرد ومسلم والنسائي وابن ماجه .
2 ذكره محمد بن سعد في الطبقة الثانية من أهل مكة، وقال: كان قليل الحديث 

وقال 1 أحمد بن عبد الله العجلي 1: 2) مدني، تابعي، ثقة 2 . 2وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات  

روى له: البخاري في الأدب، ومسلم، والنسائي، وابن ماجه .

وقال النسائي : ثقة 
وقال العجلي : ثقة 
وقال ابن حجر : ثقة 
وقال الذهبي : وثق .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم وابو داود ( 3727) والنسائي في ( الكبرى ) ( ق65/2) والترمذي ( 1/344) وحسنه وأحمد ( 3/118-119) عن عبد الوارث بن سعيد عن أبي عصام عن انس بن مالك قال ( كان إذا شرب تنفس ثلاثا وقال : هو أهنأ وأمرأ وأبرأ) 
وتابعه : ثمامة بن عبد الله بن أنس عن أنس به دون قوله : 
( وقال : هو أهنأ ) 
أخرجه البخاري ( 5631) ومسلم والنسائي والترمذي وأحمد .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عزى السيوطي رحمه الله في ( الجامع الصغير ) الحديث ل ( ق , 4) ! 
-      والحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 10/93) لمسلم وأصحاب السنن !
-      ولم أره في البخاري وابن ماجه بهذا التمام وغنما لهما الشطر الأول منه فقط 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الدارمي ( 2/100) وابن حبان ( 1344) والحاكم ( 4/118) وابن ابي الدنيا في ( الجوع ) * ( 14/2) والبيهقي ( 7/280) عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن شهاب عن عروة بن الزبير عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر : أنها كانت إذا ثردت غطته شيئا حتى يذهب فوره ثم تقول : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه يقول : ( إنه أعظم للبركة  يعني : الطعام الذي ذهب فوره ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وذلك من أوهامها فإن قرة بن عبد الرحمن لم يحتج به مسلم وإنما أخرج له في الشواهد كما صرح بذلك الذهبي رحمه الله نفسه في الميزان ثم هو ضعيف من قبل حفظه وان كان لم يتفرد به فقد تابعه عقيل بن خالد عن ابن شهاب  به .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      لم يحتج الامام مسلم رحمه الله بقرة بن عبد الرحمن المعافري المصري في اصل صحيحه قال الامام المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 23/584) : روى له مسلم مقرونا بغيره والباقون سوى البخاري .
-      قال الامام الذهبي رحمه الله في ( ميزان الاعتدال ) ( 5/470) :خرج له مسلم في الشواهد.
-      قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله  في ( تهذيب التهذيب ) ( 4/553) روى له مسلم رحمه الله مقرونا 
-      ففي صحيح مسلم برقم 4055) 
قال الامام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى :
حدثني ابو الطاهر اخبرنا ابن وهب عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن المعافري وعمرو بن الحارث وغيرهما .. الحديث 
يتبين ان الامام مسلم روى له مقرونا بعمرو بن الحارث ..كما قال المزي وابن حجر والالباني رحمهم الله .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 542) وابو داود ( 2/333) والترمذي ( 2/63) وابن حبان ( 2514) والحاكم ( 4/171) وأحمد ( 4/130) وابن السني ( 193) عن يحيى بن سعيد قال : ثنا ثور بن يزيد قال : ثنا حبيب بن عبيد عن المقدام بن معدي كرب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذ أحب أحدكم أخاه فليعلمه أنه يحبه ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قال .
-      وسكت عنه الحاكم والذهبي ورجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح ورجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح 
-      وروي بلفظ ( إذا أحب أحدكم عبدا فليخبره فإنه يجد مثل الذي يجد له ) 
رواه البيهقي  في ( الشعب ) عن ابن عمر كما في ( الجامع ) ورمز له بالضعف وبين له المناوي فقال :
( وفيه عبد الله بن أبي مرة أورده الذهبي في ( الضعفاء ) وقال : تابعي مجهول ) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
قد تبين لي أنه لا وجه لتضعيف المناوي لراوية البيهقي في ( الشعب ) ب ( عبد الله بن أبي مرة ) المجهول لأنه قائم على [ وهم ] له في اسم هذا التابعي فقد وقفت على إسناده في ( الشعب ) – وقد طبع أخيرا – فإذا هو عنده ( 6/489/9010) من طريق منصور عن عبد الله بن مرة عن عبد الله بن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ حديث الترجمة دون قوله ( انه يحبه ) وزاد ( فأنه يجد له مثل الذي عنده ) 
واسناده صحيح فإن ( عبد الله بن مرة ) هذا – هو الهمداني الخارقي – ثقة بلا خلاف ومن رجال الشيخين وهوغير عبد الله بن أبي مرة المجهول ومن هذا الوجه اخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا أيضا في كتاب ( الإخوان ) ( 141/74) 
كما أملاه على هاتفيا أحد الإخوان جزاه الله خيرا .
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
كتاب الاخوان للحافظ أبي بكر  ابن أبي الدنيا المتوفى 281 ه حققه الفاضل مصطفى عبد القادر عطا 
قال محققه ( ص :4) 
وقد أثر ابن ابي الدنيا رحمه الله تأثيرا واضحا في مجتمعه من خلال مؤلفاته القيمة في مجال الأخلاق والزهد والرقاق وعرف بتربية ابناء الخلفاء .
واشهر شيوخه رحمه الله :
-      الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله 241 ه
-      والحافظ ابو عبيد القاسم بن سلام رحمه الله 
-      والحافظ ابو عبد الله محمد بن سعد كاتب الواقدي رحمه الله صاحب الطبقات 
-      والحافظ زهير بن حرب ابو خيثمة رحمه الله 
وذكر المحقق أشهر مؤلفاته ( ص :7-29 ) مرتبا على حسب حروف المعجم فأفاد وأجاد .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ عبد القدوس محمد نذير غفر الله له :






في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 544) وابن حبان ( 2509) والحاكم في المستدرك ( 4/171) والخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 11/341) عن المبارك بن فضالة عن ثابت عن أنس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( ما تحاب رجلان في الله إلا كان أحبهما إلى الله عز وجل أشدهما حبا لصاحبه ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      وأقره الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله في ( تخريج الإحياء ) ( 2/139) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهذا من الذهبي [ عجب ] فهو الذي ذكر في ترجمة المبارك في ( الميزان ) : انه قال ( وقال ابو داود : شديد التدليس فاذا قال : ثنا فهو ثبت وقال ابو زرعة يدلس كثيرا فاذا قال : ثنا فهو ثقة ) 
-      وهو عند الحاكم معنعن !
-      نعم قال ( ثنا ثابت ) في رواية البخاري وابن حبان فزالت العلة  وثبت الحديث .
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد وجدت له متابعا قويا إلا انهم أعلوه أخرجه الخطيب ( 9/440) أخبرنا علي بن أبي علي ثنا عمر بن محمد بن علي الناقد : ثنا ابو القاسم عبد الله ابن الحسين بن علي البجلي الصفار ثنا عبد الاعلى بن حماد النرسي ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت به 
-      والصفار قد ذكر الخطيب انه ثقة وقد وصله والوصل زيادة وهي من ثقة فيجب قبولها !
-      وجائز ان يكون لحماد فيها اسنادان عن ثابت عن انس وعنه عن مطرف فكان يرويه مرة كذا ومرة هكذا ..وقد تأملت في جميع رجال الاسناد فوجدتهم ثقات ..
-      وقد وجدت له متابعا ثانيا فقال الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 1/163/1/3045) : حدثنا إبراهيم قال : ثنا نصر قال : ثنا عبد الله بن الزبير اليحمدي قال : ثنا ثابت البناني به 
وقال الطبراني رحمه الله :
لم يروه عن ثابت إلا عبد الله بن الزبير 
وقال الألباني :
وهو متعقب بما سبق بالمتابعات .
وعبد الله بن الزبير اليحمدي هكذا وقع منسوبا في ( المعجم ) وكذلك في ( مجمع البحرين ) ( 8/217/4996) ولم اجد من نسبه هذه النسبة فإنه مترجم في ( تهذيب الكمال ) وفروعه بغير هذه النسبة :
( عبد الله بن الزبير  بن معبد الباهلي أبو الزبير ويقال : أبو معبد البصري روى عن ثابت البناني .. وعنه عمار بن طالوت وزيد بن الحريش ونصر بن علي الجهضمي قال ابو حاتم : لا يعرف )

وزاد الحافظ رحمه الله  :
-      ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) وقال الدارقطني : بصري صالح )

  قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      عزو الحافظ ل ( الثقات ) [ وهم ] تبعه المعلق * على ( مجمع البحرين ) اشتبه عليه ب ( عبد الله بن الزبير الأسدي الكوفي والد أبي أحمد الزبيري ) 
-      ذكره ابن حبان في ثقاته ( 8/345) وهو من تساهلاته فقد ضعفه ابو نعيم وابو زرعة وابو حاتم في الجرح والتعديل وهكذا هو في ( لسان الميزان ) وهو متأخر عن الباهلي هذا روى عن ثابت – كما ترى – فهو تابع تابعي 
-      والأسدي ذكره ابن حبان في الطبقة الرابعة : أي في تبع أتباع التابعين 
-      والباهلي لم يضعفه احد بل قال فيه الدارقطني :  صالح كما تقدم وقال الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) : ليس بالحافظ 
وفيه إشارة الى انه وسط ويؤيد ذلك قوله في ( المغني ) 
بانه ( حسن الحديث ) .
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله : ( مقبول ) 


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-        المعلق ومحقق ( مجمع البحرين  في زوائد المعجمين ) الشيخ المحدث عبد القدوس محمد نذير غفر الله له .
نبذة مختصرة عن ( مجمع البحرين ) لمحققه وبعضا من الفوائد :
وذكرالكتاني في الرسالة المستطرفة بهذا الاسم، مجمع البحرين في زوائد المعجمين" للحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي - رحمه الله- . عندما سرد مؤلفات الهيثمي. وهذاالاسم المشهور المتداول بين أهل العلم قديما وحديثا.

الباعث على تأليفالكتاب:

أبان الهيثمي عن سبب تأليفه لهذا الكتاب في مقدمته حيث قال: " .. فقد رأيت المعجم الصغير لأبي القاسم الطبراني ذي العلم الغزير، قد حويا من العلممالا يحصل لطالبه، إلا بعد كشف كبير، فأردت أن أجمع منها كل شاردة إلى باب من الفقهيحسن أن تكون فيه واردة. فجمعت ما انفرد به عن أهل الكتب الستة من حديث بتمامه، أوحديث شاركهم فيه بزيادة عنده...  
نسخه الخطية : 
أما النسخ الخطية التي لا زالت موجودة تشع نوراً في مكتبات العالم الإسلامي ، فقد حصرها شخصان باحثان هما : الشيخ عبد القدوس محمد نذير ، محقق المجمع للدار ومكتبة الرشد للنشر والتوزيع السعودية ، ط 2 ، 1415 / 1995 . فقال ( ج 1 : ص 25 ) : إنه عثر على نسختين للكتاب هما : 
نسخة كاملة بمكتبة الحرم المكي رقم ( 812 ) حديث ، وعنده نسخة مصورة وجاء عنوان الكتاب على غلافه كالتالي : كتاب مجمع البحرين في زوائد المعجمين للإمام نور الدين الهيثمي وتقع هذه النسخة في خمس مئة وثمان صفحات كبيرة ، وكل صفحة فيها تسع وثلاثون سطراً ، وأما تاريخ النسخة فهو سنة ثمان مئة وسبع وخمسين هجرية بالقاهرة كما جاء في آخر الكتاب .
النسخة الثانية : نسخة بسرائي أحمد الثالث في تركيا برقم ( 463 ) وهي تمثل نصف الكتاب وعنوان الكتاب على الغلاف كالتالي : الجزء الأول - وهو النصف - من زوائد معجمي الطبراني الأوسط والصغير للحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي ، ويقع هذا الجزء في مئتين واثنين وثلاثين ورقة ، وكل ورقة فيها صفحتان وكل صفحة تشتمل على خمس وعشرين سطراً ، وكاتب النسخة هو محمد بن أحمد المظفري . 
وقال محقق المعجم الأوسط طارق عوض الله : أن لمجمع البحرين نسخ في الظاهرية ومكتبة السلطان أحمد باستنبول لم يتيسر لي الحصول عليه . 
وطبع الكتاب في أكثر من طبعة ولأكثر من دار وجاءت على النحو التالي : 
1. الطبعة الأولى : من حيث القدم طبعة مكتبة الرشد بتحقيق عبد القدوس محمد نذير في ثمان مجلدات والتاسع فهارس وتاريخ طباعتها 1415 هـ / 1995م .
2. الطبعة الثانية : طبعة دار الكتب العلمية بتحقيق محمد حسن محمد الشافعي توزيع مكتبة عباس الباز مكة المكرمة 1419هـ / 1
أحاديث الكتاب :
بلغ عدد أحاديث الكتاب حسب ما حققه الأستاذ عبد القدوس في طبعته لدار الرشد ( 5139 ) خمسة آلاف ومئة وتسع وثلاثين حديثاً ، وعدد كتبه أربع وأربعون كتاباً .
موضوع الكتاب:

خرج فيه مؤلفه ما انفرد به الإمام الطبراني في معجميه الأوسطوالصغير عن الكتب الستة كما قال في المقدمة:

".. فجمعت ما انفرد به عن أهلالكتب الستة من حديث بتمامه، أو حديث شاركهم فيه بزيادة عنده مميزاً لها بقولي: أخرجه فلان خلا كذا، أو ذكرته لأجل كذا، ولم أره بهذا السياق، وشبههذا.

وأخرجت فيه-أيضاً- ما رواه الترمذي في الشمائل والنسائي في الكبير مماليس في المجتبى الصغير, كعمل اليوم والليلة، والتفسير والسير والمناقب والطب، وكثيرمن عشرة النساء، وشيء من الصيام، فما كان فيه من كتاب عشرة النساء في الكبير أوالصوم، وليس هو في الصغير ذكرته وقلت: أخرجه الشيخ جمال الدين في الأطراف، وليس هوفي المجتبى، أولم أره في نسختي..."

وحيث أن مجمع البحرين متعلق بمعجميالطبراني الأوسط والصغير فلا بد من تعريف مختصر بهذين الكتابين:

فالمعجمالأوسط:

قال عنه الذهبي: صنف الطبراني المعجم الأوسط في ست مجلدات كبار علىمعجم شيوخه، يأتي فيه عن كل شيخ بماله من الغرائب والعجائب، فهو نظير كتاب " الأفراد" للدارقطني. بيّن فيه فضيلته وسعة روايته. وكان يقول: "هذا الكتاب روحي" فإنه تعب عليه. وفيه كلّ نفيس وعزيز ومنكر. ( تذكرة الحفاظ 3912). 

وقد رتبالطبراني أسامي شيوخه على حروف المعجم، ولم يتقيد برواية عدد معين لكل شيخ بل قديكثر وقد يقل بحسب روايته عن هذا الشيخ، وبحسب المستغرب من المرويات.

وإذاتكرر سند واحد لعدة أحاديث من مرويات شيخ واحد، فإن المؤلف يذكر السند كاملًا فيأول موضع، ثم إن تكرر السند بتمامه يقول فيما يليه: " وبه..." وإن تكرر بعض السندفيقول فيما يليه: " وبه إلى فلان... ".

والمؤلف يعقب كل حديث ببيان ما وقعفيه من التفرد، فيقول: لم يروه إلا فلان عن فلان..، أو تفرد به فلان عنفلان...

وقد تمثلت مادة الكتاب في(9489) نصًا مسندًا (بحسب طبعة دارالحرمين، بتحقيق: طارق عوض الله و عبد المحسن الحسيني)، منها المرفوع والموقوفوالمقطوع، تباينت أسانيد الكتاب صحة وضعفًا؛ والمؤلف لم يولي هذا الأمر كبير اهتماملأنه ليس المقصود من هذا الكتاب، بل المقصود جمع الغرائب والفوائد.

أماالمعجم الصغير:

فقد عرف المعجم بهذا الاسم للَطَافة حجمه بالقياس معالمعجمين الآخرين، لكن اسمه الحقيقي هو معجم شيوخ الطبراني، قال الطبراني: "هذاالكتاب فوائد مشايخي الذين كتبت عنهم بالأمصار، خرَّجت عن كل واحد منهم حديثاًواحداً، وجعلت أسماءهم على حروف المعجم".

وقد بلغ عدد شيوخه فيه (1150) شيخاً وعدد أحاديثه في المطبوع (1198) حديثاً مسندًا، منها ما هو مرفوع ومنها مادون ذلك.
منهج الإمام الهيثمي في مجمع البحرين:

بدأ المؤلف كتابه بمقدمة ذكر فيها سببتأليفه للكتاب، وطريقة ترتيبه ومنهجه فيه.. ومما ذكره عن منهجه مايلي:

•1-أنه يخرج ما انفرد به الطبراني عن الكتب الستة من حديث بتمامه أوحديث فيه زيادة عليهم، وأنه يميز هذه الزيادات بقوله: أخرجه فلان خلا كذا، أو ذكرتهلأجل كذا، ولم أره بهذا السياق، وشبه هذا.

•2-وأنه ضم إلى ذلك ما رواهالترمذي في الشمائل والنسائي في الكبرى مما ليس في الصغرى.

•3-وأنه ميزالأحاديث التي انفرد بها المعجم الصغير عن الأوسط وما اشتركا فيه بقوله: " فما كانمن حديث على أوله (ق) فهو في المعجم الصغير والأوسط، بإسناده سواء ومتنه بنحوه، أومثله. وما كان على أوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فهو ما انفرد به الصغير وما كان من الصغير، وله أسانيدفي الأوسط بدأت بإسناد الصغير وذكرت طرفه من الأوسط.. "

•4-وأنه ساق هذهالأحاديث بأسانيدها.

•5- وقد رتب كتابه على الكتب مبتدئاً بكتاب الإيمان،مختتماً بكتاب الزهد.

•6-ثم قسم كل كتاب إلى أبواب، وترجم لكل باب بترجمةدقيقة.

•7-أورد في كل باب حديثاً أو أكثر مما يناسب ترجمةالباب.

•8-ميز كلامه عن كلام الطبراني حيث قال في المقدمة: وكل كلام أقول فيأوله: قلت، فهو من كلامي. وما كان من كلام على حديث، فهو من كلام الطبراني. وربمااختصرت من كلامه لطوله، ولا أخل بمعناه إن شاء الله.. وربما علمت لكلامالطبراني(ط)، للفصل بين الكلامين. [قلت: ولم أجد التعليم بالحرف"ط" من خلال قراءتيفي مجمع البحرين إلا في المجلد السابع والثامن فقط.]

•9-وربما استدرك علىالطبراني بعض الأوهام كأن يقول الطبراني: لا يروى عن فلان إلا بهذا الإسناد ثميرويه بإسناد آخر، فينبه عليه الهيثمي، مثاله: قال الطبراني عقب حديث " ليس شيءٌأكرم على الله من المؤمن": لم يروه عن يونس إلا عبيد الله، تفرد به معمر. قالالهيثمي: قلت: بل رواه غير معمر [مجمع البحرين(1/113) ]
10-                  وربما بين إن كان في السند انقطاع ونحوه، مثاله: في (1/304) ساق الطبراني حديثا بإسناده إلى    عبد الله بن عكيم قال: قال النبي r: " لاتنتفعوا من الميتة بإهاب ولا عصب". قال الهيثمي عقبه: إنما رواه عبد الله عن كتابالنبي r.

•11-                  وكذلك ينبه أحيانا على أوهام بعض الرواة فيالأحاديث؛ مثاله: قال عقب حديث أبي بكرة "دخلت مع رسول الله على أبي سلمة وهوبالموت..." قلت: هذا وهم لأن أبا سلمة توفي سنة أربع، وإنما قدم أبو بكرة بعدالطائف.

•12-                  ينبه الهيثمي - بكثرة- على ألفاظ الصحيحينوغيرهما من مصادر السنة. مثاله: في (1/130) قال عقب الحديث: قلت: هو في الصحيح [قلت: المقصود هو صحيح البخاري]بغير هذا السياق.

ومثال آخر (2/338) قال: هوفي الصحيحين باختصار.

ومثال آخر (2/442): حديث جابر: سمعت رسول الله r يقول:" يبعث كل عبد على ما مات عليه، المؤمن على إيمانه، والمنافق على نفاقه" قالالهيثمي: قلت: له في الصحيح: " يبعث كل عبد على ما مات عليه" فقط واللهأعلم.

ومثال آخر (8/122): حديث أنس في الشفاعة (رقم4821) قال: قلت: لأنس فيالشفاعة أحاديث بغير هذا السياق.

•13-                  وربما شرح الغريبأحياناً، مثاله (1/148) حديث" المتقذرون" قال الهيثمي: قلت: قال في النهاية: المتقذرون: الذين يأتون القاذورات
من مقدمة المحقق  ل ( مجمع البحرين )
ومقدمة محقق ( المعجم الأوسط ) طارق عوض الله .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 11/8/6147) وابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( ق 204/2) عنه وعن غيره وابن حمصة في ( جزء البطاقة ) * ( ق 69/1) والخطيب في ( تاريخ بغداد ) ( 3/38) وابن عساكر ( تاريخ دمشق ) ( 17/207/2) من طريق ضمام بن إسماعيل عن موسى بن وردان عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أكثروا من شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله قبل أن يحال بينكم وبينها ولقنوها موتاكم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن  ضمام بن إسماعيل قال الذهبي في ( الميزان ) : ( صالح الحديث لينه بعضهم بلا حجة ... اورده ابن عدي في ( كامله ) وسرد له أحاديث حسنة ) 
-      ثم ساق له الذهبي قسما من تلك الاحاديث الحسنة هذا أحدها 
-      وقد أشار الى تحسينه ايضا الحافظ عبد الحق الاشبيلي في أحكامه ( 1774) 
قال المناوي رحمه الله في ( شرحه فيض القدير ) :
-      (( رمز المصنف لضعفه وتقدمه الحافظ العراقي مبينا لعلته فقال : فيه موسى ابن وردان : مختلف فيه . انتهى . ولعله بالنسبة لطريق ابن عدي اما طريق أبي يعلى فقد قال الحافظ الهيثمي : رجاله رجال الصحيح غير ضمام بن إسماعيل وهو ثقة . انتهى . وبذلك يعرف أن إطلاق رمز المصنف لضعفه غير جيد ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وفيه كلامه نظر من وجوه :
أولا : ان قول العراقي في ابن وردان : ( مختلف فيه ) : ليس نصا في تضعيفه بل هو إلى تقويته أقرب منه إلى تضعيفه لن المعهود في استعمالهم لهذه العبارة : ( مختلف فيه ) : انهم لا يريدون به التضعيف بل يشيرون بذلك إلى أن حديثه حسن او على الأقل قريب من الحسن ولا يريدون تضعيفه مطلقا لأن من طبيعة الحديث الحسن ان يكون في راويه اختلاف وإلا كان صحيحا فتأمل .
ثانيا : قول الهيثمي رحمه الله : ( رجال رجال الصحيح ....) ليس بصحيح فإن موسى ابن وردان لم يخرج له البخاري ومسلم في ( صحيحهما ) وغنما اخرج له الأول في ( الأدب المفرد ) 
 ثالثا : ميل المناوي رحمه الله إلى ان طريق أبي يعلى ليس فيها موسى المذكور وهذا وهم وليس بصواب كما يدلك عليه تخريجنا فاغتنمه فإنه عزيز نفيس 
رابعا : ولعل المعلق على ( أبي يعلى ) لم يقف عليه وإلا لم يضعفه – إن شاء الله – بسويد بن سعيد وهو متابع من الطرق المشار إليها آنفا 
خامسا : الحديث في ( صحيح مسلم ) وغيره من طريق أبي هريرة مرفوعا مختصرا بلفظ : ( لقنوا موتاكم لا إله إلا الله )
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
 قال المزي في ( تهذيب الكمال ) :
( بخ د ت س ق )
موسى بن وردان القرشي العامري 
قال يحيى بن معين  في سؤالات عثمان الدارمي : ليس بالقوي 
وقال ابو بكر بن ابي خيثمة عن يحيى بن معين موسى بن وردان قاص ضعيف الحديث 
وقال العجلي : مصري تابعي ثقة 
قال ابو حاتم : ليس به بأس وقال في موضع اخر : ليس بالمتين يكتب حديثه 
قال الحافظ في ( تهيب التهذيب ) ( 377/10) :
قال ابو بكر البزار : مدني صالح روى عنه محمد بن ابي حميد احاديث منكرة اما هو فلا بأس به 
وقال ابن حبان : كثر خطؤه حتى كان يروي المناكير عن المشاهير .ا ه  
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( رقم 380) وأحمد ( 2/165و 219) وعبد بن حميد في ( المنتخب من المسند ) ( 42/1) ويعقوب الفسوي في ( التاريخ ) ( 2/522) وعنه البيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) ( 7/476/11052) عن حريز بن عثمان : حدثنا حبان بن زيد عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ارحموا ترحموا واغفروا يغفر الله لكم وويل لأقماع القول وويل للمصرين الذين يصرون على ما فعلوا وهم يعلمون ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات 
قال المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( 3/155) : 
-      رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد 
وكذا قال الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله كما في فيض القدير وفيه : 
(( وقال الهيثمي : رجال أحمد رجال الضحيح غير حبان بن زيد الشرعبي وثقه ابن حبان ورواه الطبراني كذلك . انتهى . والمصنف رمز لصحته وفيه ما ترى ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ليس فيه ما ينافي الصحة فإن الجودة قد تجامعها وقد تنافيها حينما يراد بها ما دونها وهو الحسن وليس هو المتحتم هنا .
-      حبان بن زيد أورده الفسوي  رحمه الله في ثقات  التابعين المصريين 
-      ووثقه ابو داود أيضا بقوله (( شيوح حريز كلهم ثقات )) 
-      قال الحافظ رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : ( ثقة من الثالثة أخطأ من زعن ان له صحبة )) 
-      ووثقه الفسوي ولكنه ذكره في ( ثقات التابعين المصريين ) وهو شامي رحمه الله كما هو في ( تاريخ البخاري ) و ( ثقات ابن حبان ) ( 4/181) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد [ أخطأ ] المعلق * على ( المنتخب ) ( 1/287) بجزمه بضعف إسناده وقوله في حبان هذا : ( مجهول ) ! مع علمه بتوثيق ابن حبان والحافظ ّ وقد فاته توثيق الفسوي رحمهم الله !
والله اعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
قال المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( ص :38-ط بشار ) 
( بخ د ) : حبان بن زيد الشرعبي ابو خداش الشامي الحمصي 
-      روى له البخاري في كتاب ( الأدب المفرد ) حديثا وابو داود حديثا .
قال الشيخ بشار عواد في ( الهامش )  ( ص 38 ):
-      ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ووثقه ابن حجر وقال فيه الذهبي : ( شيخ ) 
قال مقيده غفر الله له وعفا الله عنه  :
-      عد بعض العلماء – ر حمهم الله – حبان بن زيد من الصحابة فاخطأ انظر التهذيب ( 1/344) 
-      قول أبي داود رحمه الله : ( شيوخ حريز كلهم ثقات ) ليست على غطلاقها لا سيما إذا ما عورضت بجرح مفسر من إمام من أئمة الجرح والتعديل ومثاله على ذلك : حريز بن عثمان يروي عن رجل اسمه عبد الرحمن بن ميسرة الحضرمي وهذا الحضرمي لم يرو عنه إلا حريز لذا قال عنه علي بن المديني رحمه الله : ( مجهول ) فينظر الى حاله ..
-      الحديث صححه الشيخ المحدث أبي الأشبال احمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند ( ) على قاعدته المعروفة رحمه الله ان توثيق ابن حبان للراوي وذكره في الثقات والبخاري في ( التاريخ ) كاف في توثيقه  وهذا فيه ما فيه إذ أن ابن حبان معروف المنهج في توثيق المجاهيل وهذا الكلام فيه تساهل واضح !
-      والوهم الآخر للحافظ الفسوي  رحمه الله وهو انه قد وثق حبان بن زيد رحمه الله ولكنه ذكره في ( ثقات التابعين من المصريين ) [ فوهم ] رحمه الله وذكره الحافظ المزي في ( تهذيب الكمال ) بإنه حمصي شامي كما في ( تاريخ البخاري ) و( ثقات ابن حبان ) و ( التهذيب ) وغيره .
-      وفي ( إكمال تهذيب الكمال ) ( ص:342) :
137- قال ابو محمد الرشاطي في كتاب ( اقتباس الأنوار والتماس الانبهار ) قال : ينسب الى شرعب بن سهل بن زيد ... واليه تنسب الرماح الشرعبية كما تنسب الرماح السمهرية الى سمهر والشراعية الى شراعة بن مخصف .
وفي ( المحكم ) لابن سيده : الشرعوب نبت او تمر ورجل شرعب طويل خفيف الجسم وقيل هو الخفيف الجسم ( ق 117/ب) 
قال الرشاطي : منهم من الرواة ابو خداش حبان بن زيد الشرعبي ذكره بعضهم في ( الصحابة ) لحديث رواه ابي محيريز عن ابي خداش الشرعبي – رجل من اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : غزوت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسمعته يقول : الناس شركاء في اسفارهم في ثلاث الماء والكلأ والنار ) 
قال ابو عمر  ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في الاستيعاب ( 4/55-56): ( قوله عن ابي خداش رجل من الصحابة [ وهم ] وصوابه ابي خداش عن رجل .) ا ه 
-      وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) 
 ( ... أخطأ من زعم أن له صحبة ) 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله  في ( الهامش ) :
( الأصل : ( الشرعي ) والتصويب من كتب الرجال وهو بفتح المعجمة ثم راء ساكنة ثم مهملة مفتوحة ثم موحدة ) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم 47
وهم الشيخ المحدث أحمد شاكر رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو الشيخ في ( الأقران )* ( ق4/1) والبيهقي في ( السنن الكبرى ) ( 2/247) من طرق حفص بن عبد الله : حدثني إبراهيم بن طهمان عن سليمان الأعمش عن ذكوان عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا استؤذن على الرجل وهو يصلي فإذنه التسبيح وإذا استؤذن على المرأة وهي تصلي فإذنها التصفيق ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح على شرط البخاري 
-      وقد أخرجه مسلم وابو عوانة والترمذي من طرق اخرى عن الأعمش به مختصرا بلفظ : ( التسبيح للرجال والتصفيق للنساء ) 
وقال الترمذي : ( حسن صحيح ) 

وقد اخرج أحمد في ( مسنده ) ( 2/290) ثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري أن يزيد بن كيسان استأذنعلى سالم بن أبي الجعد وهو يصلي فسبح لي فلم سلم قال : عن إذن الرجل إذا كان في الصلاة يسبح وإن إذن المراة أن تصفق .

قال الألباني :
حديث موقوف على سالم بن أبي الجعد 

وقال رحمه الله :
وفي ذلك [ رد ] على قول الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند ( 15/13) بقوله :
(( والحديث مثل أثر سالم بن أبي الجعد والظاهر انه مثله معنى لا لفظا فإني [ لم أجده بهذا اللفظ قط ] إلا في هذا الموضع بهذا الإجمال ))

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقد وجدناه بهذا اللفظ المفصل من رواية إبراهيم بن طهمان كما رأيت 
-      والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ( 7/58) وأبو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 355/2) والخطيب ( 13/64) وابن عساكر ( 17/353/1) من طريق الوليد بن مسلم : حدثنا الأوزاعي عن أبي عمار شداد أنه سمع واثلة بن الأسقع يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( عن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل واصطفى قريا من كنانة واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم واصطفاني من بني هاشم ) 

وأخرجه أحمد ( 4/107) : ثناأبو المغيرة قال : ثنا الأوزاعي قال : حدثني أبو عمار به .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      هذه متابعة قوية من أبي المغيرة للوليد بن مسلم وإنما أخرجتها مع إخراج مسلم لحديثه خشية أن يتعلق أحد بالوليد فيعل الحديث به لأنه كان يدلس تدليس التسوية وهو لم يصرح بالتحديث بين الأوزاعي وأبي عمار فأمنا تدليسه بههذ المتابعة 
-      وتابع الوليد بن مسلم بشر بن بكر أيضا عن الأوزاعي مثل لفظ الوليد أخرجه البغوي في ( شرح السنة ) ( 13/194/3613) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ومن [ أوهام ] المعلق على ( مسند أبي يعلى ) قوله ( 3/470) في تعليقه على هذا الحديث :
( إسناده صحيح الوليد بن مسلم صرح بالتحديث عند البغوي ) !
وفيه ثلاثة أخطاء :
-      ان البغوي لم يروه عن الوليد وإنما عن بشر كما رأيت فلعله سبق قلم 
-      أن تصريحه بالتحديث إنما هو عند مسلم وكذلك هو عند ابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) ( 8/47/209و6441- الإحسان ) 
-      أن قوله المذكور يشعر العارف بهذا العلم الشريف أنه لا يعلم أن تدليس التسوية أي يسقط الراوي بين شيخه وشيخ شيخه كما هو مشروح في ترجمته وقوله هذا لولا انه تكرر منه كثيرا في احاديث الوليد بن مسلم لاعتبرته سهوا قلميا لا ينجو منه كاتب ولكن تكراره إياه أنبأني بأنه خطأ علمي فكري انظر مثلا الاحاديث ( 41و 559) من المجلد الاول والثاني من ( الإحسان ) طبع المؤسسة اللذين يحيل إليهما كثيرا في تعليقه على ( موارد الظمآن ) مدعيا أنهما من تحقيقه والحديث ( 6489) من الضعيفة ..ويكفي أن الوليد عنعن بين الشيخين ولم يصرح بالتحديث وهو إن دل على شيء – كما يقال اليوم – فإنما يدل على الحداثة !
الصحيحة ( 1/2/933) 
قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة تحت حديث رقم ( 6520) :
-      ( ..والأخرى : عنعنة الوليد بن مسلم فإنه كان يدلس تدليس التسوية وهو أن يسقط شيخ شيخه أي شيخ الأوزاعي  فقد جاء في ترجمته : عن الهيثم بن خارجة قال : قلت للوليد بن مسلم : قد أفسدت حديث الأوزاعي ! قلت : تروي عنه عن نافع وعنه عن الزهري وعنه عن يحيى – يعني : ابن كثير وغيرك يدخل بين الأوزاعي ونافع : عبد الله بن عامر الأسلمي وبينه وبين الزهري : قرة فما يحملك على هذا ؟ فقال : أنبل الأوزاعي ان يروي عن مثل هؤلاء ! قلت : فإذا روى الوزاعي عن هؤلاء المناكير وهم ضعفاء فاسقطهتهم انت وصيرتها من رواية الاوزاعي عن الأثبات ضعف الأوزاعي فلم يلتفت إلى قولي .
ذكره العلائي في ( المراسيل ) ( ص 118 ) والحافظ في التهيب ومن قبله الذهبي في ( السير ( 9/215) ومن قبله المزي في ( تهذيبه ) ( 31/97) ومن قبلهم ابن عساكر في ( التاريخ ) ( 17/906) وذكر نحوا من هذا عن الامام الدارقطني .
وقال الألباني في الصحيحة ( 1/2/950) :
واما تدليس التسوية فهو أن يصنع ذلك لشيخه كما هو في ( الطبقات ) مسقطا شيخ شيخه وقد اشتهر بهذا النوع من التدليس الوليد بن مسلم تلميذ الإمام الأوزاعي فكان يسقط من اسناده شيخ الاوزاعي وقد يغفل عن هذا النوع من التدليس بعض المعاصرين فيمشي حديثه إذا صرح بالتحديث عن شيخه ! ونبهت على تدليس الوليد في أكثر من موطن ) ا ه 
والله أعلم .
أقوال العلماء في تدليس الوليد بن مسلم :
-      قال الدارقطني في ( الضعفاء والمتروكون ) ( ص: 32) :
( الوليد بن مسلم يرسل يروي عن الأوزاعي أحاديث الاوزاعي عن شيوخ ضعفاء عن شيوخ ادركهم الأوزاعي مثل نافع وعطاء والزهري فيسقط أسماء الضعفاء ويجعلها عن الأوزاعي عن عطاء يعني مثل عبد الله بن عامر الأسلمي  وإسماعيل بن مسلم ) 
-      قال ابن القطان الفاسي في ( بيان الوهم والإيهام ) ( 4/110) :
( الوليد بن مسلم كان يدلس ويسوي ) 
-      قال العلائي ( جامع التحصيل ) ( ص 111) :
(( الوليد بن مسلم الدمشقي كذلك ويعاني التسوية أيضا 
-      قال ابو زرعة العراقي ( كتاب المدلسين ) ( ص 99) 
(( الوليد بن مسلم الدمشقي كذلك ويعاني التسوية التي تقدم صفتها وحكمها )) 
-      قال الحافظ ابن حجر ( تقريب التهذيب ) ( برقم 7456) 
(( الوليد بن مسلم القرشي مولاهم ابو العباس الدمشقي ثقة لكنه كثير التدليس والتسوية ) 
وفي ( مقدمة الفتح ) ( ص 450) :
(( إنما عابوا عليه كثرة التدليس والتسوية ) 
-      قال العلامة المعلمي اليماني في ( التنكيل ) ( 2/93) :
(( شديد التدليس يدلس التسوية ) 
-      قال الألباني في ( الضعيفة ) ( 4/235) 
(( الوليد بن مسلم وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين ولكنه يدلس تدليس التسوية ولولا ذلك لحكمت على الاسناد بالجودة )) 
وقال في الضعيفة :
(( فإن الوليد بن مسلم يدلس تدليس التسوية ... فهو علة الحديث 
قال الألباني في ( الضعيفة ) ( 13/1083) :
(( تدليس التسوية وهو الذي يسقط غير شيخه من فوق كما كان يفعل الوليد بن مسلم فمن شيوخ الاوزاعي فكان يدلس عنه يحذف شيخ الاوزاعي اذا كان ضعيفا ..) ا ه 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ حسين سليم أسد  الداراني حفظه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 214/1) : ثنا إبراهيم : ثنا حماد بن عبيد الله ابن عمر عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن الأنصارية ان عائشة قالت : ( لقد رأيتنا نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الفجر في مروطنا وننصرف وما يعرف بعضنا وجوه بعض ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير إبراهيم وهو ابن الحجاج ثم هما إثنان : إبراهيم بن الحجاج بن زيد السامي أبو إسحاق البصري وإبراهيم بن الحجاج النيلي أبو إسحاق البصري أيضا وكلاهما يروي عنه أبو يعلى والأول يروي عن حماد بن سلمة والآخر عن حماد بن زيد وكل من الحمادين يروي عن عبيد الله بن عمر ولذلك [ لم يتعين عندي ] أيهما المراد هما ولا ضير في ذلك فإنهما ثقتان غير ان الاول احتج به مسلم والآخر احتج به الشيخان ,
-      ثم رأيت الحديث في ( مسند أبي يعلى ) المطبوع بتعليق وتخريج الأخ ( حسين سليم ) الداراني الدمشقي فرأيته قد [ وقع في خطأ فاحش ] فوجب التنبيه عليه حتى لا يغتر من لا علم عنده فقد عزاه ( 7/467) لمالك والشيخين وأبي داود وأحمد !!! ولا أصل للحديث عندهم [ فوهم ] ومنشأ هذا [ الوهم ] إنما هو الاهتمام بالتخريج دون فقه الحديث المخرج أو الانتباه له 
-      وذلك ان الحديث عند ( أبي يعلى ) له تتمة في أوله بلفظ : ( لو رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النساء ما نرى لمنعهن من المساجد كما منعت بنو إسرائيل نساءها لقد رأيتنا نصلي ...) الحديث 
فهذا الطرف الأول من الحديث هو الذي ينصب عليه تخريجه المذكور وأما طرفه الآخر الذي عزوته لأبي يعلى فقط فلم يروه احد منهم مطلقا في المواضع التي أشار إليها وإنما أخرجوه هم وبقية الستة مختصرا نحوه بلفظ : ( .... ما يعرفن من الغلس ) ليس فيه ذكر ( وجوه بعض ) 
فوقع في خطأين متعاكسين عزا إليهم ما ليس عندهم ولم يعزا إليهم ما عندهم !!!
والله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 2/281) ط بشار :
اشترك في الرواية عن الحمادين جماعة وانفرد بالرواية عن كل واحد منهما جماعة كما تقدم إلا أن عفان لا يروي عن حماد بن زيد إلا وينسبه في روايته عنه وقد يروى عن حماد بن سلمة فلا ينسبه وكذلك حجاج بن المنهال وهدبة بن خالد و
أما سليمان بن حرب فعلى العكس من ذلك وكذلك عارم 
وممن انفرد بالرواية عن حماد بن زيد أحمد بن عبدة الضبي وأبو الربيع الزهراني وقتيبة ومسدد وعامة من ذكرناه في ترجمته دون حماد بن سلمة فإنه لم يرو أحد منهم عن حماد بن سلمة 
وممن انفرد بالرواية عن حماد بن سلمة أو اشتهر بالرواية عنه بهز بن أسد وموسى بن إسماعيل وعامة من ذكرناه في ترجمته دون ترجمة حماد بن زيد 
فإذا جاءك عن أحد من هؤلاء عن حماد غير منسوب فهو ابن سلمة والله أعلم

قال الإمام الذهبي في السير في آخر الجزء السابع عند ترجمة حَمَّادُ بنُ زَيْدِ بنِ دِرْهَمٍ الأَزْدِيُّ ما نصه (7/466) : 

اشْتَرَكَ الحَمَّادَانِ فِي الرِّوَايَةِ عَنْ كَثِيْرٍ مِنَ المَشَايِخِ ، وَرَوَى عَنْهُمَا جَمِيْعاً جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ المُحَدِّثِيْنَ ، فَرُبَّمَا رَوَى الرَّجُل مِنْهُم عَنْ حَمَّادٍ ، لَمْ يَنْسِبْهُ ، فَلاَ يُعْرَفُ أَيُّ الحَمَّادَيْنِ هُوَ إِلاَّ بِقرِيْنَةٍ ، فَإِنْ عَرِيَ السَّنَدُ مِنَ القَرَائِنِ - وَذَلِكَ قَلِيْلٌ - لَمْ نَقطَعْ بِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ، وَلاَ أَنَّهُ ابْنُ سَلَمَةَ ، بَلْ نَتَرَدَّدُ، أَوْ نُقدِّرُه ابْنَ سَلَمَةَ ، وَنَقُوْلُ : هَذَا الحَدِيْثُ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ، إِذْ مُسْلِمٌ قَدِ احْتَجَّ بِهِمَا جَمِيْعاً.

فَمِنْ شُيُوْخِهِمَا مَعاً : أَنَسُ بنُ سِيْرِيْنَ ، وَأَيُّوْبُ ، وَالأَزْرَقُ بنُ قَيْسٍ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بنُ سُوَيْدٍ ، وَبُرْدُ بنُ سِنَانٍ، وَبِشْرُ بنُ حَرْبٍ ، وَبَهْزُ بنُ حَكِيْمٍ ، وَثَابِتٌ ، وَالجَعْدُ أَبُو عُثْمَانَ ، وَحُمَيْدٌ الطَّوِيْلُ ، وَخَالِدٌ الحَذَّاءُ ، وَدَاوُدُ بنُ أَبِي هِنْدٍ، وَالجُرَيْرِيُّ ، وَشُعَيْبُ بنُ الحَبْحَابِ ، وَعَاصِمُ بنُ أَبِي النَّجُوْدِ ، وَابْنُ عَوْنٍ ، وَعُبَيْدُ اللهِ بنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ بنِ أَنَسٍ ، وَعُبَيْدُ اللهِ بنُ عُمَرَ ، وَعَطَاءُ بنُ السَّائِبِ ، وَعَلِيُّ بنُ زَيْدٍ ، وَعَمْرُو بنُ دِيْنَارٍ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بنُ زِيَادٍ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بنُ وَاسِعٍ، وَمَطَرٌ الوَرَّاقُ ، وَأَبُو جَمْرَةَ الضُّبَعِيُّ ، وَهِشَامُ بنُ عُرْوَةَ ، وَهِشَامُ بنُ حَسَّانٍ ، وَيَحْيَى بنُ سَعِيْدٍ الأَنْصَارِيُّ ، وَيَحْيَى بنُ عَتِيْقٍ ، وَيُوْنُسُ بنُ عُبَيْدٍ. 

وَحَدَّثَ عَنِ الحَمَّادَيْنِ : عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بنُ مَهْدِيٍّ ، وَوَكِيْعٌ، وَعَفَّانُ ، وَحَجَّاجُ بنُ مِنْهَالٍ ، وَسُلَيْمَانُ بنُ حَرْبٍ ، وَشَيْبَانُ ، وَالقَعْنَبِيُّ ، وَعَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الجُمَحِيُّ ، وَعَبْدُ الأَعْلَى بنُ حَمَّادٍ ، وَأَبُو النُّعْمَانِ عَارِمٌ ، وَمُوْسَى بنُ إِسْمَاعِيْلَ - لَكِنْ مَا لَهُ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بنِ زَيْدٍ سِوَى حَدِيْثٍ وَاحِدٍ - وَمُؤَمَّلُ بنُ إِسْمَاعِيْلَ، وَهُدْبَةُ، وَيَحْيَى بنُ حَسَّانٍ ، وَيُوْنُسُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ المُؤَدِّبُ ، وَغَيْرُهُم .

وَالحُفَّاظُ المُخْتَصُّوْنَ بِالإِكثَارِ ، وَبِالرِّوَايَة  ِ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بنِ سَلَمَةَ : بَهْزُ بنُ أَسَدٍ، وَحِبَّانُ بنُ هِلاَلٍ ، وَالحَسَنُ الأَشْيَبُ ، وَعُمَرُ بنُ عَاصِمٍ .

وَالمُخْتَصُّوْ  نَ بِحَمَّادِ بنِ زَيْدٍ، الَّذِيْنَ مَا لَحِقُوا ابْنَ سَلَمَةَ ، فَهُم أَكْثَرُ وَأَوضَحُ :

كَعَلِيِّ بنِ المَدِيْنِيِّ ، وَأَحْمَدَ بنِ عَبْدَةَ ، وَأَحْمَدَ بنِ المِقْدَامِ ، وَبِشْرِ بنِ مُعَاذٍ العَقَدِيِّ ، وَخَالِدِ بنِ خِدَاشٍ ، وَخَلَفِ بنِ هِشَامٍ ، وَزَكَرِيَّا بنِ عَدِيٍّ ، وَسَعِيْدِ بنِ مَنْصُوْرٍ ، وَأَبِي الرَّبِيْعِ الزَّهْرَانِيِّ ، وَالقَوَارِيْرِ  يِّ ، وَعَمْرِو بنِ عَوْنٍ ، وَقُتَيْبَةَ بنِ سَعِيْدٍ ، وَمُحَمَّدِ بنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ المُقَدَّمِيِّ ، وَلُوَيْنَ ، وَمُحَمَّدِ بنِ عِيْسَى بنِ الطَّبَّاعِ ، وَمُحَمَّدِ بنِ عُبَيْدِ بنِ حِسَابٍ ، وَمُسَدَّدٍ ، وَيَحْيَى بنِ حَبِيْبٍ ، وَيَحْيَى بنِ يَحْيَى التَّمِيْمِيِّ ، وَعِدَّةٍ مِنْ أَقْرَانِهِم .

فَإِذَا رَأَيتَ الرَّجُلَ مِنْ هَؤُلاَءِ الطَّبَقَةِ قَدْ رَوَى عَنْ حَمَّادٍ وَأَبْهَمَهُ، عَلِمتَ أَنَّهُ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ، وَأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُدرِكْ حَمَّادَ بنَ سَلَمَةَ، وَكَذَا إِذَا رَوَى رَجُلٌ مِمَّنْ لَقِيَهُمَا، فَقَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، وَسَكَتَ، نَظَرَتَ فِي شَيْخِ حَمَّادٍ مَنْ هُوَ؟ فَإِنْ رَأَيتَهُ مِنْ شُيُوْخِهِمَا عَلَى الاشْتِرَاكِ، تَردَّدْتَ، وَإِنْ رَأَيتَه مِنْ شُيُوْخِ أَحَدِهِمَا عَلَى الاخْتِصَاصِ وَالتَّفرُّدِ، عَرَفْتَه بِشُيُوْخِه المُخْتَصِّيْنَ بِهِ، ثُمَّ عَادَةُ عَفَّانَ لاَ يَرْوِي عَنْ حَمَّادِ بنِ زَيْدٍ إِلاَّ وَيَنسِبُهُ، وَرُبَّمَا رَوَى عَنْ حَمَّادِ بنِ سَلَمَةَ فَلاَ يَنسِبُهُ، وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُ حَجَّاجُ بنُ مِنْهَالٍ، وَهُدْبَةُ بنُ خَالِدٍ. 

فَأَمَّا سُلَيْمَانُ بنُ حَرْبٍ، فَعَلَى العَكْسِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، وَكَذَلِكَ عَارِمٌ يَفْعَلُ، فَإِذَا، قَالاَ: حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، فَهُوَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ، وَمَتَى قَالَ مُوْسَى التَّبُوْذَكِيّ  ُ: حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، فَهُوَ ابْنُ سَلَمَةَ، فَهُوَ رِوَايَتُهُ - وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ -.

ولترجيح  أيهما حماد هل هو ابن سلمة أو ابن زيد ؟
بالقرائن والترجيحات التالية :
شيخ أبي يعلى هو إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي، وهو يروي عن الحمادين

ولكن صرح باسم حماد بن سلمة في أكثر من موضع مثل:

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي (7/ 59)
3978 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، حدثنا علي بن زيد، عن أنس، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمر ستة أشهر بباب فاطمة بنت النبي عند صلاة الفجر، فيقول: " الصلاة يا أهل البيت، ثلاث مرات، {إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا}

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي (7/ 144)
4112 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج السامي، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، عن يزيد الرقاشي، عن أنس بن مالك، " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد أن يصلي على عبد الله بن أبي، فأخذ جبريل بثوبه فقال: {ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا ولا تقم على قبره}

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي (8/ 128)
4669 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، عن علي بن زيد، عن أم محمد، عن عائشة، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يكثر أن يقول: «يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك وطاعتك». فقلت: يا رسول الله. إنك تكثر أن تدعو بهذا فهل تخشى؟ قال: «وما يؤمنني وقلوب العباد بين إصبعين من أصابع الله. إذا أراد أن يقلب قلب عبد قلبه»

ومنهم موضع لروايته عن عبيد الله بن عمر:
مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي (12/ 468)
7039 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، عن عبيد الله بن عمر، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر، أن حفصة قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى الجمعة دخل بيتها فصلى ركعتين

وصرح أيضا بروايته عن حماد بن زيد في موضع واحد:
مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي (9/ 279)

5405 - حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج، حدثنا حماد بن زيد، عن أبان بن تغلب، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن، أن ابن مسعود باع من الأشعث رقيقا من رقيق الإمارة، فأتاه يتقاضاه فاختلفا في الثمن فقال ابن مسعود: ترضى أن أقضي بيني وبينك بقضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا اختلف البيعان فالقول ما قال البائع، أو يترادان»



ثانيا : من القرائن :
-      ما اخرجه البزار في ( مسنده ) ( 18/255) 
295- حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال : حدثنا حجاج بن منهال قال حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن عن عائشة رضي الله عنها انها قالت : لو رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النساء ما نرى لمنعهن كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل لقد رأيتنا ونحن نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الفجر في مروطنا وما يعرف بعضنا وجوه بعض ) 
-      وما اخرج السراج في حديثه ( 3/14رقم 1657) في ( مسنده ) ( ص216 برقم 624) 
حدثنا علي بن سهل بن المغيرة ثنا عفان ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن عمرة عن عائشة قالت : ( لقد رأيتنا ونحن نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الفجر في مروطنا ثم ننصرف وما يعرف بعضنا وجوه بعض ) 
تنبيه :
-      الجزء الاول من حديث البزار :
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها انها قالت لو رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النساء ما نرى لمنعهن كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل 
أخرجه أحمد من طريق حماد بن زيد عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري عن عمرة عن عائشة ) مسند أحمد – ط الرسالة ) ( 41/149) 
-      الحديث الآخر 
24602- حدثنا يونس قال : حدثنا حماد يعني ابن زيد عن يحيى عن عمرة عن عائشة قالت : ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى من النساء ما رأينا لمنعهن من المساجد كما منعت بنو إسرائيل نساءها  قلت لعمرة : ومنعت بنو إسرائيل نساءها ؟ قالت : نعم ) 
  إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
أخرجه مالك في الموطأ ( 1/198) ومن طريقه البخاري ( 869) وابو داود ( 569) عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري بهذا إلاسناد 
فائدة :
-      وأخرجه مطولا أبو يعلى ( 4493) من طريق حماد – وهو ابن سلمة – عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن عمرة به 
-      وذكر ابو يعلى في مسنده قبل هذا الحديث عدة احاديث وصرح بانه ابراهيم السامي وليس النيلي 
-      ولصعوبة تعيين الراوي الذي رواه عنه ابو يعلى لكن وقعت عند النسائي والراوية عنه هي الاشهر وكذلك يروي عن ابن زيد روايته خارج اصحاب الكتب الستة ) 
-      الاخر  هل هو حماد بن زيد أم حماد بن سلمة وكل من الحمادين يروي عن عبيد الله بن عمر ولذلك لم يتعين عندي ايهما المراد هنا ولا ضير فانهما ثقتان ) قاله الألباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) 
فائدة :
-      وهناك مبحث  جيد ناقش فيه تعريف المهمل والفرق بينه وبين المبهم وضوابط ووسائل تمييز الراوة المهملين  للدكتور محمد تركي التركي استاذ الحديث جامعة الملك سعود بعنوان ( البيان والتبيين لضوابط ووسائل تمييز الراوة المهملين ) 

-      وهناك كتاب  ( الحمادان حماد بن سلمة وحماد بن زيد ) لأحد الباحثين عصام محمد الحاج علي ط دار الكتب العلمية 

وقد تناول المؤلف في مباحث الكتاب اسباب اختيارهما نظرا لأهميتهاما البالغة عنهما في الحفظ والاتقان وحسن الحديث وانطلاقا من هنا عمد المؤلف الى اتباع منهجية خاصة في معالجته لهاتين الشخصيتين فقد وزع المادة على فصول وجعل صلب الموضوع في بابين كل باب يحوي عددا من الفصول عرض من خلال هذا التقسيم الدوافع لاختيار البحث واهميته واهدافه كما تناول مجمل الاحداث السياسية والعسكرية التي شهدتها مدينة البصرة منذ تأسيسها وحتى وفاة حماد بن زيد بن درهم ومن ثم عالج أخبار الإمام حماد بن سلمة فتناول نشأته ومكانته الفكرية والمآخذ التي سجلها العلماء عليه ومواقف المدافعين عنه وعرض لأخباره وتتبع معظم نشاطاته الدينية والسياسية والمقارنة ووسائل التمييز عنهما ..) ا ه 

فائدة :
وأخرج السهمي في تاريخ جرجان (405) بسنده ... : عن محمد بن يحيى قال : ( كنت عندأحمد بن حنبل إذ جاءه إنسان سجزي فقال له ما تقول في حماد بن سلمة وحماد بن زيدأيهما أفضل ؛ فقال : إن حماد بن سلمة بن دينار وحماد بن زيد بن درهم = الفضل بينهماكفضل الدينار على الدرهم ) . 


والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 544) وابن حبان ( 2509) والحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ( 4/171) والخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 11/341)  وعلي بن الجعد في ( مسنده ) ( 2/1124-1125) ومن طريقه أبو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 6/143) ( برقم : 3419) وعنه الخطيب ( 11/341) والبزار ( 4/231/3600- كشف الأستار ) عن المبارك بن فضالة عن ثابت عن أنس قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما تحاب رجلان في الله إلا كان أحبهما إلى الله عز وجل أشدهما حبا لصاحبه ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      وأقره الحافظ العراقي في ( تخريج الإحياء ) ( 2/139) 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة المبارك بن فضالة  في ( الميزان ) :
  (( وقال أبو داود : شديد التدليس فإذا قال : ثنا فهو ثبت وقال أبو زرعة يدلس كثيراً فإذا قال : ثنا فهو ثقة )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      قد قال : ( ثنا ثابت ) في رواية البخاري وابن حبان فزالت العلة وثبت الحديث .
قال الحافظ في ( مختصر الزوائد البزار ) ( 2/2309) :
-      (( هذا إسناد حسن )) !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      كذا قال – يعني الحافظ ابن حجر – مع ان المبارك مدلس تدليس التسوية عنده .
-      وهناك متابعا قويا للمبارك بن فضالة هو حماد بن سلمة واجيب عن توهيم الخطيب إياه ثم وجدت له متابعا ثانيا فقال الطبراني في ( المعجم الأوسط ) ( 1/163/1/3045) : حدثنا إبراهيم قال : ثنا نصر قال : ثنا عبد الله بن الزبير اليحمدي قال : ثنا ثابت البناني به وقال : 
(( لم يروه عن ثابت إلا عبد الله بن الزبير )) 
وزاد الحافظ بقوله :
(( وذكره – عبد الله بن الزبير – ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) وقال الدارقطني بصري صالح )) 
قال الألباني :
(( عزوه ل ( الثقات )  [ وهم ]  اشتبه عليه بآخر ...)) ا ه 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( تقريب التهذيب ) :
-       (( مبارك بن فضالة صدوق يدلس ويسوي من السادسة )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      قوله : (( ويسوي )) خطأ – لعله سبق قلم – والصواب الاقتصار على قوله فيه : ( يدلس ) وذلك لأمرين :
الأول :
-      ان هذا هو الذي اتفق عليه الحفاظ الذين رموه بالتدليس مثل يحيى بن سعيد وأحمد بن حنبل  وأبي داود وأبي زرعة وغيرهم وكلهم قالوا : ( إذا قال : حدثنا ) فهو ثبت أو ثقة ) 
وقال يحيى وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي – واللفظ له - : 
(( لم نكتب ل ( المبارك ) إلا شيئا يقول فيه : سمعت الحسن )) 
وهذا التدليس الذي يسميه الحافظ في ( طبقات المدلسين ) بتدليس الإسناد وهو المراد عند الإطلاق وهو ان يسقط منه شيخه ) 
واما تدليس التسوية فهو ان يصنع ذلك لشيخه – كما في ( الطبقات ) مسقطا شيخ شيخه وقد اشتهر بهذا النوع من التدليس الوليد بن مسلم شيخ الأوزاعي ..) ا ه 
والمقصود ان هذا النوع من التدليس لم أر احدا من المتقدمين رمى به ( المبارك ) 
وقال رحمه الله :
هذا كل ما جاء في ترجمة ( المبارك ) مما يمكن ان يكون مستند الحافظ في رميه إياه بتدليس التسوية وهو كما ترى لا صلة له به مطلقا بل هو نقيضه تماما 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) :
(( لم يبلغ حديثه درجة الصحة )) 
وقال في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) ( 7/284) :
( قلت : هو حسن الحديث ولم يذكره ابن حبان في ( الضعفاء ) وكان من أوعية العلم ) 

الخلاصة :
-      أن الحافظ [ وهم ] في وصف ( المبارك ) بتدليس التسوية وان الرجل إذا صرح بالتحديث عن شيخه فهو حسن الحديث والله أعلم .
*-     * قال يعقوب بن شيبة السدوسي: (( سألت علي بن المديني عن الرجل يدلس أيكون حجة فيما لم يقل: حدثنا ، قال : " إذا كان الغالب عليه التدليس فلا حتى يقول: حدثنا. " اهـ { انظر الكفاية , ص:362 } ومبارك من المكثرين من التدليس فيدخل في كلام ابن المديني , فإذا صرح مبارك بالسماع ولم يتفرد بأصل ولم يخالف فلا بأس بحديثه وهو في الحسن أقوى منه في غيره , و الله أعلم . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      قال ابن أبي حاتم ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 8/339) : ( سئل أبو زرعة عن مبارك بن فضالة فقال : يدلس كثيرا فإذا قال حدثنا فهو ثقة .
-      قال الآجري في ( سؤالات الآجري لأبي داود ) ( 1/390) سمعت أبا داود يقول : كان مبارك بن فضالة شديد التدليس وقال : سمعت أبا داود يقول : إذا قال مبارك ثنا فهو ثبت وكان مبارك يدلس .
-      وذكره ابن حجر في المرتبة الثالثة من المدلسين وقال : مشهور بالتدليس ووصفه به الدارقطني وغيره وقد أكثر عن الحسن البصري ) ( تعريف أهل التقديس ) ( ص 147) 
-      قال الشيخ محمد طلعت في ( معجم المدلسين ) ( ص 431) :
(( لا اعلم أن احداً من العلماء المتقدمين وصف المبارك بتدليس التسوية ولم يصف الحافظ ابن حجر مبارك بن فضالة بتدليس التسوية في كتابه ( تعريف اهل التقديس بمراتب الموصوفين بالتدليس ) 
-      ولم يذكر الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في كتابه ( تهذيب التهذيب ) : أن احداً من المتقدمين وصف المبارك بتدليس التسوية وكتاب ( تقريب التهذيب ) عبارة عن تلخيص لكتاب ( تهذيب التهذيب ) 
-      فالذي يظهر لي ان المبارك يدلس تدليس الإسناد فقط ولا يدلس تدليس التسوية . والله أعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      فالذي يظهر – والله أعلم – لم يصف احداً من العلماء المحققين أئمة هذا الشأن ( المبارك ) بأنه يدلس تدليس التسوية ولعل الحافظ [ وهم ] رحمه الله في ذلك كما ذكر لي الشيخ المحدث طارق عوض الله حفظه الله .
(( تنبيه ))
-      
وقال الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله-:
[سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة :تحت حديث رقم :(6482)-من المجلد الثالث عشر- القسم الثاني-(ص1082-1083)]
6482 -( لَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ آدَمَ عليه السلامُ ؛ خُيِّرَ بِبَنِيهِ ، فَجَعَلَ يَرَى
فَضَائِلَ بَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ ، فَرَآى نُوراً سَاطِعاً فِي أَسْفَلِهِمْ فَقَالَ : يَا رَبِّ !
مَنْ هَذَا ؟ قَالَ : هَذَا ابْنُكَ أَحْمَدُ ، هُوَ أَوَّلٌ ، وَهو آخَرٌ ، وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ شَافِعٍ ).
ضعيف.
أخرجه السراج في 'حديثه' (200/1) :
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ يَحْيَى
ابْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ السَّكَنِ ، ثَنَا حَبَّانُ بْنُ هِلَالٍ : ثَنَا مُبَارَكُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ : حَدَّثَني عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ
ابْنُ عُمَرَ عَنْ خُبَيْبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ مرفوعاً .
ومن هذاالوجه أخرجه أبو محمد المخلدي في 'الفوائد' (264/2) ، والمخلص
في 'الفوائد المنتقاة' (10/14/1) ، والبيهقي في 'دلائل النبوة' (5/483) ، وعزاه
في 'كنز العمال' (11/437/32056 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g            11/437/32056      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) لابن عساكر فقط!
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن ؛ رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال البخاري ؛ غير أنه إنما
أخرج لابن فضالة تعليقاً ، وهو مختلف فيه ، والذي عليه المحققون أنه صدوق لا
بأس به ؛ إذا صرح بالتحديث ،كما هنا .
وابن السكن هذا هو : القرشي البزار البغدادي ، من شيوخ البخاري .
والحديث من فوائد هذه 'السلسلة' التي فاتت الحافظ السيوطي في 'الجامع
الكبير' و 'الجامع الصغير' و 'زياداته' !!
ثم ذُكِّرت ؛ فتذكرت أن مبارك بن فضالة تدليسه ليس من النوع الذي تزول
شبهة تدليسه ونأمن شره بأن يصرح بالتحديث عن شيخه كما هنا ، وإنما تدليسه
شر من ذلك وهو المعروف عند المحدثين بـ'تدليس التسوية' (*) ، وهو الذي يسقط
غير شيخه من فوق ؛ كما كان يفعل الوليد بن مسلم ؛ فمن شيوخه الإمام
الأوزاعي ، فكان يدلس عنه : يحذف شيخ الأوزاعي ؛ إذا كان ضعيفاً ، فلما نوقش
في ذلك ؟ قال : أنبل الأوزاعي أن يروي عن مثل هؤلاء !
ولذلك ، فيشترط في المدلس تدليس التسوية أن يصرح بالتحديث بين كل
رواة الإسناد ، فتنبه لهذا ؛ فإنه مهم جداً ، فإني كنت من الغافلين عنه سنين تبعاً
لبعض من سلف من الجارحين والمخرجين ، والله يغفر لنا ولهم
 !

 والله اعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الأستاذ سعيد الأفغاني رحمه الله :


   في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 6/52و 97) عن يحيى – وهو ابن سعيد – و ( 6/97) عن شعبة وأبو إسحاق الحربي في ( غريب الحديث ) ( 5/78/1) عن عبدة وابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) ( 1831- موارد ) عن وكيع وعلي بن مسهر وابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( ق 223/2) وأبو يعلى ( 4868) عن ابن فضيل والحاكم ( 3/120) عن يعلى بن عبيد والبزار ( 3275) عن أبي معاوية كلهم عن إسماعيل بن خالد عن قيس بن أبي حازم : (( أن عائشة لما أتت الحوأب سمعت نباح الكلاب فقالت : ما أظنني إلا راجعة إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا : ( أيتكن تنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب ) فقال لها الزبير : ترجعين ! عسى الله عز وجل أن يصلح بك بين الناس ) 
هذا لفظ ( شعبة ) ومثله لفظ ( يعلى بن عبيد ) 
ولفظ ( يحيى ) قال : ( لما أقبلت عائشة بلغت مياه بني عامر ليلا نبحت الكلاب ...الحديث ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وإسناده صحيح جدا رجاله ثقات أثبات من رجال الستة : الشيخين والأربعة رواه الثمانية من الثقات عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد وهو ثقة ثبت كما في ( التقريب ) 
-      وقيس بن أبي حازم مثله إلا انه قد ذكر بعضهم فيه كلاما يفيد ظاهره أنه مجروح فقال الذهبي في ( الميزان ) :
( ثقة حجة كاد أن يكون صحابيا وثقه ابن معين والناس وقال علي بن عبد الله عن يحيى بن سعيد : منكر الحديث ثم سمى له أحاديث استنكرها فلم يصنع شيئا بل هي ثابتة لا ينكر له التفرد في سعة ما روى من ذلك حديث كلاب الحؤاب وقال يعقوب السدوسي : تكلم فيه أصحابنا فمنهم من حمل عليه وقال : له مناكير والذين أطروه عدوها غرائب وقيل : كان يحمل على علي رضي الله عنه ... وقال اسماعيل بن خالد : كان ثبتا قال : قد كبر حتى جاوز المائة وخرف قلت : اجمعوا على الاحتجاج به ومن تكلم فيه فقد آذى نفسه نسأل الله العافية وترك الهوى فقد قال معاوية بن صالح عن ابن معين : كان قيس أوثق من الزهري ) 
-      والحديث من أصح الأحاديث ولذلك تتابع الأئمة على تصحيحه قديما وحديثا ومنهم ابن حبان في ( صحيحه ) والحاكم في ( مستدركه ) فقد نقل الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 13/45) عن الحاكم أنه صححه وهو اللائق به لوضوح صحته . و الذهبي في ( السير ) ( 2/177- الرسالة ) ( ص : 60 الترجمة المفردة بتعليق الأستاذ سعيد الأفغاني ) :
(( هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجوه )) 
ومنهم الحافظ ابن كثير في ( البداية ) ( 6/212) بعد أن عزاه لأحمد في ( المسند ) : ( وهذا إسناد على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجوه )
والحافظ ابن حجر فقد قال في ( الفتح ) بعد ان عزاه لأحمد وابي يعلى والبزار : ( وصححه ابن حبان والحاكم وسنده على شرط الصحيح ) 
ويمكن ان يلحق بهم الحافظ الهيثمي فقد قال في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 7/234) بعد عزوه لمسانيد الثلاثة المذكورين عند الحافظ : ( ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهذا بجانب قول صديقنا الأستاذ سعيد الأفغاني في تعليقه على قول الحافظ الذهبي المتقدم في (( سير النبلاء ) : ( هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ) 
قال : ( وفي النفس من صحة هذا الحديث شيء ولأمر ما أهمله أصحاب الصحاح وفي ( معجم البلدان ) ( مادة حوأب ) ان صاحبة الخطاب سلمى بنت مالك الفزارية وكانت سبية وهبت لعائشة وهي المقصودة بخطاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي زعموه وقد ارتدت مع طلحة وقتلت في حروب الردة ومن العجيب ان يصرف بعض الناس هذه القصة الى السيدة عائشة إرضاء لبعض الأهواء العصبية ) 
وفي هذا الكلام مؤاخذات :
1-           يظن الأستاذ الصديق ان إهمال أصحاب ( الصحاح ) لحديث ما إنما هو لعلة فيه وهذا خطأ بين عند كل من قرأ شيئا من علم المصطلح وتراجم أصحاب ( الصحاح ) فإنهم لم يتعمدوا جمع كل ما صح عندهم في ( صحاحهم ) والإمام مسلم منهم قد صرح بذلك في ( صحيحه ) ( كتاب الصلاة ) وما أكثر الأحاديث التي ينص الإمام البخاري على صحتها أو حسنها مما يذكره الترمذي في ( سننه ) وهو لم يخرجها في ( صحيحه ) !
2-           هذا إذا كان يعني ب ( الصحاح ) : الكتب الستة لكن هذا الإطلاق غير صحيح لأن ( السنن ) الأربعة من الكتب الستة ليست من (الصحاح ) لا اصطلاحا ولا واقعا فإن فيها أحاديث كثيرة ضعيفة والترمذي ينبه على ضعفها في غالب الأحيان . وقد علمت ان ابن حبان اخرجه في ( صحيحه ) والحاكم في ( مستدركه ) 
3-           وثوقه بما جاء في ( معجم البلدان ) بدون إسناد ومؤلفه ليس من اهل العلم بالحديث وعدم وثوقه ب ( مسند الإمام احمد ) وقد ساق الحديث بالسند الصحيح ولا بتصحيح الحافظ النقاد الذهبي له 
4-           جزمه ان صاحب الخطاب هي سلمى بنت مالك ...بدون حجة ولا برهان سوى الثقة بمؤلف ( المعجم ) وقد أشرنا الى حاله في هذا الميدان وبمثل هذه الثقة لا يجوز ان يقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسلمى بنت مالك كذا وكذا !!
5-           إن الخبر الذي ذكره ووثق به لا يصح من قبل إسناده بل هو واه جدا فقد قال الأستاذ الخطيب بعد الذي نقلناه عنه آنفاً من الكلام على هذا الحديث (( ولو كنا نستجيز نقل الأخبار الواهية لنقلنا في معارضة هذا الخبر خبرا آخر نقله ياقوت في ( معجم البلدان ) ( مادة حوأب ) عن سيف بن عمر التميمي ان المنبوحة من كلاب الحوأب هي أم زمل سلمى ... وهذا الخبر ضعيف والخبر الذي أوردوه عن عائشة أوهى منه )
كذا قال : { خلطوا عملا صالحاً وآخر سيئاً  عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم } ( التوبة ) ( 102) 
6-           قوله ( إرضاء لبعض الأهواء ) 
وكأنه يشير بذلك إلى الشيعة الذين يبغضون السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ويفسقونها – إن لم يكفروها – بسبب خروجها يوم الجمل ولكن : من هم الذين أشار إليهم بقوله : بعض الناس ؟ أهو الإمام أحمد الذي وقف الاستاذ على اسناده للحديث ؟ أم الذهبي الذي صححه ؟ ! أم هو يحيى بن سعيد القطان شيخ الامام أحمد وهو من الثقات الأثبات ولا سيما قد تابعه ستة آخرون من الثقات كما تقدم ؟ ام اسماعيل بن أبي خالد وهو مثله كما عرفت ؟ ام شيخه قيس بن أبي حازم وهو مثله في الثقة والضبط غير انه قي : إنه كان يحمل على علي رضي الله عنه فهو إذن من شيعة عائشة رضي الله عنها فلا يعقل ان يروي عنها ما لا أصل له مما فيه إرضاء لمن أشار إليهم الأستاذ ؟ 
وللحديث شاهد يزداد به قوة وهو من طريق عن عصام بن قدامة عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول اله صلى اله عليه وسلم (( ليت شعري ! أيتكن صاحبة الجمل الأدبب تخرج فينبحها كلاب الحوأب يقتل عن يمينها وعن يسارها قتلى كثير ثم تنجو بعدما كادت ؟!) 
رواه البزار في ( كشف الاستار ) ( 4/94/3273) ورجاله ثقات كما قال الهيثمي في ( مجمع الزوائد ) (7/234) والحافظ في ( فتح الباري ) ( 13/45) .
لكن اورده ابن أبي حاتم في ( العلل ) ( 2/426) من طريق الأشج عن عقبة ابن خالد عن ابن قدامة – يعني عصام ! – عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس به وقال : ( قال أبي : لم يرو هذا الحديث غير عصام وهو حديث منكر لا يروى من طريق غيره ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
عصام هذا قال ابن أبي حاتم في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 3/2/25) عن أبيه : ( كوفي لا بأس به ) 
وكذا قال أبو زرعة وأبو داود وقال ابن معين : ( صالح ) 
وقال النسائي : ( ثقة ) 
وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ( 7/300) 
ولم يضعفه أحد فمثله حجة وسائر الراوة ثقات أيضا وذلك مما صرح به الهيثمي والحافظ كما تقدم فالسند صحيح . 
وجملة القول :
-      أن الحديث صحيح الإسناد ولا إشكال في متنه خلافا لظن الأستاذ الأفغاني 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
ترجمة مختصرة للإستاذ سعيد الأفغاني رحمه الله :
سعيد بن محمد بن احمد الأفغاني نحوي بحاثة ولد عام 1327 ه بمدينة دمشق ووالده جاء لسورية مهاجرا من كشمير وتزوج من دمشقية نشأ يتيم الأم وتعلم في مدارس دمشق ثم انتسب لمدرسة الأدب العليا فيها ثم أصبح رئيسا لقسم اللغة العربية عضوا في مجمع اللغة العربية في القاهرة ومجمع اللغة العربية في بغداد بعد التقاعد درس في جامعات لبنان وليبا والسعودية والاردن ثم عاد الى دمشق فانكب على المطالعة والكتابة حتى آخر عمره حيث توفي سنة 1417 م في مكة المكرمة ودفن بها . وكان من أقران الأفغاني في ثانوية دمشق أو قبله  او بعده مجموعة من التلاميذ الذين صار شأنهم في الحياة كثيرا وبلغوا منزلة من الفكر والثقافة والبيان منهم : علي الطنطاوي ومحمد الجيرودي وجمال الفراء وانور العطار ومسلم القاسمي وعبد الغني الكرمي وعبد الكريم الكرمي وجميل سلطان وامجد الطرابلسي وظافر القاسمي وغيرهم كثير 
وقد اشرف الافغاني على رسائل جامعية في المجاستير والدكتوراه في دمشق وعمان وكان رحمه الله قد تزوج باخره ابنة صلاح الدين الخطيب ورزق منها الابنة الوحيدة ( بشرى ) 
وكان رحمه الله وانت تقرا له في نتاجه العلمي وكما خبر عنه تلامذته يشكل نمطا فريدا في العلم وعقلية راسخة محايدة جعلت منه مدرسة يرودها كل مصابر مرابط فان انقطاعه للعلم وعكوفه في مجالس الاقدمين هيا له قلما لا تخطئه العبارة وفكرا حاضر الذهن في كل حال .
ومن معالم شخصيته غيرته على الدين الحنيف تلحظ ذلك من كلام الاستاذ زهير الشاويش بقوله : ( شهدت له مناقشات مع كبار علماء بلدنا المقلدين وكان المدافع عن منهج الاتباع للادلة والنبذ للتقليد الأعمى  وكان يصحح للمؤرخ الصديق عمر بن خالد الحكيم ) ا ه 
من مؤلفاته :
1-           معاوية في الأساطير 
2-           نظرات في اللغة عن ابن حزم 
3-           الموجز في قواعد اللغة العربية وشواهدها 
4-           اسواق العرب في الجاهلية والإسلام 
5-           في إصول  النحو
6-           الإسلام والمرأة
7-           من تاريخ النحو 
8-           ابن حزم ورسالة المفاضلة بين الصحابة 
9-           عائشة والسياسة 
10-     مذكرات في قواعد اللغة العربية 
الكتب التي حققها :
1-           الإجابة لإيراد ما استدركته عائشة على الصحابة للزركشي 
2-           المفاضلة بين الصحابة للزركشي
3-           الإغراب في جدل الإعراب للرمان 
4-           لمع الإدلة للأنباري 
5-           تاريخ داريا للخولاني 
6-           سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي جزآن احدهما بترجمة عائشة رضي الله عنها والآخر بترجمة ابن حزم ) 
7-           إبطال القياس والرأي والاستحسان لابن حزم 
8-           الإفصاح في شرح أبيات مشكلة الإعراب للفارقي 
9-           الحجة في القراءات السبع لابن زنجلة 
استفدته من مقدمة كتابه الموجز في  قواعد اللغة العربية .

( مبحث عن حديث كلاب الحؤاب وبعضاً من الفوائد ) :


-- قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط محقق سير أعلام النبلاء تعليقاً على حديث الحوأب فيالهامش : إسناده صحيح كما قال المؤلف. (السير ج2 ص177 مؤسسة الرسالة).
- - قال الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي في كتابه (الصحيح المسند من دلائل النبوة): (( قال الإمام أحمد رحمه ( ج6 ص97 ) : ثنا محمد بن جعفر قال ثنا شعبة عن إسماعيل بنأبي خالد عن قيس بن أبي حازم أن عائشة قالت : لما أتت على الحوأب سمعت نباح الكلابفقالت : ما أظنني إلا راجعة ، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا : أيتكنتنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب.
فقال لها الزبير: ترجعين عسى الله عز وجل أن يصلح بكبين الناس.

قال الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي معلقاً على الحديث : هذا حديثصحيح على شرط الشيخين. (الصحيح المسند من دلائل النبوة ص417 ، مكتبة ابن تيمية ،القاهرة ، 1407هـ - 1987م).
- - صحَّح الحديث حمزة أحمد الزين محقق مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، حيث قال عنه فيكلا الموضِعّين : إسناد صحيح.

الموضع الأول : مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ج17ص273 ح24135 ، دار الحديث- القاهرة.

الموضع الثاني : مسند الإمام أحمد بنحنبل ج17 ص395 ح24535 ، دار الحديث- القاهرة.


إذاً فمصححي حديث الحوأبالذين ذكرناهم إضافةً إلى من نقل الشيخ الألباني تصحيحهم هم :

1- ابنحبان.
2- الحاكم.
3- الذهبي.
4- ابن كثير.
5- ابن حجر العسقلاني.
6- الشيخ الألباني.
7- الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي.
8- الشيخ شعيبالأرنؤوط.
9- الشيخ حمزة أحمد الزين.

الخلاصة :
-      رواية عائشة رضي الله عنها كافية في إثبات صحة الخبر لكل متمعن بما هو عليه أهل الصنعة من قبولهم رواية الثقة المعاصر وبالرغم  لم يصرح أحد بثبوت اللقاء 
-      حديث ابن عباس فأقول رجاله موثوقون كلهم ليس فيهم غمز إلا شيئا يسيرا في عصام بن قدامة ولا يضر وهو على أقل أحواله ممن يعتبر  به كما ذكر الدارقطني عنه ويحتج به ما لم يخالف 
-      حديث طاووس بن كيسان فهو على شرط الشيخين فهو شاهد قوي 
( تنبيه ) :
-      وما احتج من ضعف هذا الخبر الشريف بأن عائشة رضي الله عنها عندما همت بالرجوع بعد نباح كلاب الحؤاب شهد الزبير وطلحة رضي الله عنهما ومعهم خمسون من صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شهدوا شهادة زور ان هذا الماء ليس هو ماء الحؤاب وهذه الراوية لا أصل لها في كتب الصحاح والسنن والمسانيد ..) ا ه 
-      قال صاحب ( الشفاء ) ( 1/310) : ( إن الإمام أحمد والبرديجي ويحيى بن سعيد القطان إذا أطلقوا لفظ ( منكر الحديث ) فإنما يريدون بمنكر الحديث الغرابة والتفرد ) 
قال التهانوي في ( قواعد في علوم الحديث ) ( ص/259) قال : ( فرق بين قول المتأخرين : هذا حديث منكر وبين قول المتقدمين ذلك فإن المتأخرين يطلقونه على رواية راو ضعيف خالف الثقات والقدماء كثيرا ما يطلقونه على مجرد ما تفرد راويه وان كان من الثقات فيكون حديثه صحيحا غريبا ..
وفي(  الرفع والتكميل )( ص 275) : ( هناك جمع من ائمة الجرح والتعديل لهم تشدد في الجرح فيجرحون الراوي بادنى جرح ويطلقون عليه ما لا ينبغي وعدّ يحيى بن القطان منهم ) 
-      وقد ذكر أحد الفضلاء :
طريق آخر من بلاغات الزهري أخرجه ابن جرير في ( التاريخ ) 
حدثني أحمد بن زهير قال حدثنا أبي قال حدثني وهب بن جرير بن حازم قال سمعت يونس بن يزيد الأيلي عن الزهري قال : بلغني أنه لما بلغ طلحة والزبير منزل علي بذي قار انصرفوا الى البصرة فأخذوا على المنكدر فسمعت عائشة رضي الله عنها نباح الكلاب فقالت أي ماء هذا فقالوا الحؤاب فقالت إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون إني لهيه قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول وعنده نساؤه ليت شعري ايتكن تنبحها كلاب الحؤاب فأرادات الرجوع فأتاها عبد الله بن الزبير فزعم أنه قال كذب من قال إن هذا الحؤاب ولم يزل حتى مضت فقدموا البصرة ...
ومراسيل الزهري وبلاغاته ضعيفة لكن لا بأس بها في الشواهد والمتابعات 
( تنبيه ) 
-      ومما استدل به بعض الدكاترة المعاصرين عفا الله عنه ونشر مقالاته في جريدة الوطن الكويتية 12/8/2004 حول جواز مشاركة المرأة في الوظائف الرئاسية والقيادية 
وقوله ( ان اهم مستند يستند إليه من يدعون ان الشرع الإسلامي يمنع من مشاركة المرأة في الميادين المتقدمة هو الحديث المشهور الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 4425و 7099) واخرجه ايضا الإمام احمد في مسنده برقم ( 20438و 20402و 20455) كلاهما عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لن يفلح قوم اسندوا أمرهم الى امرأة ) هذا لفظ البخاري وعند أحمد ( لا يفلح قوم تملكهم امرأة ) هذا الحديث هو المستند لكل من يتكلم في هذا الأمر ولم يرد أي صحابي آخر غير أبي بكرة 
وقال – عفا الله عنه - :
وتصحيح البخاري وغيره لهذا الحديث وغيره من مرويات أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه هو أمر غريب لا ينبغي أن يقبل بحال والحجة في ذلك ما عرف في كتب التاريخ الإسلامي كما عند الطبري وابن كثير ...) ا ه 
وفيه ما فيه من المؤاخذات وقد رد عليه جمع من أهل العلم المحققين ولسنا بصدد الرد على مثل هذه المقالات ...ورده الأحاديث الصحيحة ..
وقال – عفا الله عنه – :
في جواز تولية المرأة للرئاسة :
ان عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها تولت قيادة الجيش الذي خرج من مكة الى البصرة للانتقام من الخوارج الذين قتلوا عثمان رضي الله عنها وكان اولئك الخوارج في جيش علي رضي الله عنه .... واورد ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية ( 220/7) وما بعدها في حوادث 36 ه نقلا عن تاريخ الطبري حوادث معركة الجمل )  ونحن ننقل من كلامه ما يدل دلالة صريحة على ان عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت هي قائدة ذلك الجيش وكان في الجيش عدد من الصحابة منهم طلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام ...) ا ه 
الى غير ذلك من المخالفات والتناقضات ...رحمه الله .
قال الألباني في ( الصحيحة ) :
-      ولا نشك أن خروج  ام المؤمنين كان خطأ من أصله ولذلك همت بالرجوع حين علمت بتحقق نبوءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الحؤاب ولكن الزبير رضي الله عنه أقنعها بترك الرجوع بقوله : ( عسى الله ان يصلح بك بين الناس ) ولا نشك انه كان مخطئا في ذلك أيضا والعقل يقطع بأنه لا مناص من القول بتخطئة إحدى الطائفتين المتقاتلتين اللتين وقع فيهما مئات القتلى ولا شك ان عائشة رضي الله عنها هي المخطئة لأسباب كثيرة وأدلة واضحة ومنها ندمها على خروجها وذلك هو اللائق بفضلها وكمالها وذلك مما يدل على خطأها من الخطأ المغفور بل المأجور )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم المدعو رمضان محمود عيسى عفا الله عنه :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 4/173) : ثنا أسود بن عامر : ثنا أبو بكر بن عياش عن حبيب بن أبي عمرة عن المنهال بن عمرو عن يعلى قال : ( ما أظن أن أحداً من الناس راى من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا دون ما رأيت فذكر امر الصبي والنخلتين وأمر البعير إلا انه قال : ( ما لبعيرك يشكوك ؟ زعم أنك سانيه حتى إذا كبر تريد أن تنحره [ لا تحروه واجعلوه في الإبل يكون معها ]

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير أسود بن عامر فمن أفراد مسلم وفي أبي بكر بن عياش كلام لا يضر 
-      لكن إنه [ منقطع ]  فقد أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/617-618) من طريق يونس بن بكير عن الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن يعلى بن مرة عن أبيه قال : ( سافرت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرأيت منه شيئا عجبا ً....الحديث ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وقوله في السند : ( عن أبيه ) [ وهم ] كما صرح الحافظ في ( التهذيب ) لكنه قال في الراوة عن يعلى : (( منهم من أرسل عنه كعطاء بن السائب والمنهال بن عمرو )) وذكر نحوه في ترجمة المنهال أنه أرسل عن يعلى بن مرة 
-      وعلى هذا فالإسناد ( منقطع ) 
لكن :
-       اخرجه احمد ( 4/171و 172) من طريق وكيع : ثنا الأعمش به دون قصة الجمل إلا أنه لم يقل مرة : عن أبيه 
-      واخرجه احمد ( 4/170) من طريق عثمان بن حكيم قال : أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز عن يعلى بن مرة قال : ( لقد رأيت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثا ما رآها احد قبلي ...فذكرها ) 
قال المنذري في ( الترغيب ) ( 3/158) 
(( إسناده جيد )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز أورده ابن أبي حاتم في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ولم يحك فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا 
وقال الحسيني : ( ليس بالمشهور ) 
وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم 
وقد تابعه عبد الله بن حفص عن يعلى بن مرة الثقفي به نحوه 
أخرجه احمد ( 4/173) من طريق عطاء بن السائب عنه 
وعطاء كان قد اختلط 
وعبد الله بن حفص مجهول كما قال الحافظ وغيره .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وبالجملة فالحديث بهذه المتابعات ( جيد ) والله أعلم 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وأما [ زعم ] المدعو رمضان عيسى بأن هذه الطرق الثلاثة شديدة الضعف فهو من الأدلة الكثيرة على[ جهله  ]البالغ بهذا العلم الشريف فلا نطيل بالرد عليه لوضوح أمره .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      قال العلامة الشيخ الوادعي في احاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة في التعليق على حديث الترجمة من رواية الإمام احمد 
قال : هذا الحديث رجاله رجال الصحيح لكنه منقطع المنهال بن عمرو أرسل عن يعلى ابن مرة كما في ( تهذيب التهذيب ) 
وقد رواه الحاكم 4291 من طريق يونس بن بكير عن العمش عن يعلى عن أبيه وعلى [ الإنقطاع ] لا زالت مستمرة .
قلت : ولم ينتبه رحمه الله في السند (( عن أبيه )) وهم كما صرح الحافظ في ( التهذيب ) 
وقال احمد في ( مسنده ) ( 17549) حدثنا وكيع حدثنا الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن يعلى بن مرة عن أبيه قال وكيع مرة يعني الثقفي ولم يقل : مرة عن أبيه أن امرأة جاءت الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معها صبي لها به لمم ...الحديث 
قال الشيخ الوادعي رحمه الله :
-      فلم يذكر قصة الجمل فدل على أنها منكرة من حديث الأعمش فوكيع أثبت بكثير من يونس بن بكير فهو صدوق يخطئ ووكيع ثقة ثبت 
-      ولا شك ان رواية الأعمش أيضا أصح من رواية أبي بكر بن عياش عن حبيب فأبو بكر بن عياش عن حبيب فأبو بكر بن عياش صدوق يخطئ وقد ساء حفظه لما كبر فهذا زيادته لا تقبل من دون الأعمش وقد ذكروا له شاهدا قال أحمد في مسند ه ( 17548) حدثنا عبد الله بن نمير عن عثمان بن حكيم قال : اخبرني عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز عن يعلى بن مرة قال : لقد رأيت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثا ما رآها احد قبلي ولا يراها أحد بعدي .. الحديث )
-      قال العلامة الوادعي رحمه الله :
وهذا الخبر في سنده مجهول وهو عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز ثم إن خبره يخالف خبر المنهال فإن خبر المنهال فيه ان الجمل هو الذي شكى الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبره بالأمر وفي هذا الخبر ان صاحب الجمل هو الذي أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأمر ...
وقال في الحديث الذي فيه عطاء بن السائب الذي اخرجه أحمد ( 4/173)  
قال رحمه الله :
-      عطاء مختلط وعبد الله بن حفص مجهول وهذا الخبر يخالف الأخبار السابقة فإن ظاهره ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك الجمل لأهله وأمرهم بالإحسان إليه وليس فيه ذكر النحر بل ظاهره انهم لا يستطيعون نحره لأنهم لهم معيشة غيره 
-      ثم إن المنهال في خبره قد يكون اسقط عبد الله بن حفص او عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز فإنه أرسل عن يعلى وكلاهما يروي عن يعلى وكل منهما روايته تخالف رواية الآخر فلا يمكن تقويتهما ببعضهما البعص 
الخلاصة التي ذكرها الشيخ رحمه الله – مقبل الوادعي :
-      يبقى الخبر على ضعفه .
قلت : هذا ما ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله وإعلاله للحديث فلم يلتفت للمتابعات التي تقوي الحديث .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      ومن الذين يصدق عليهم المثل المعروف ( تزبب قبل أن يتحصرم ) ولأنهم جهلة بهذا العلم الشريف وهو المدعو رمضان محمود عيسى الذي تتبع الألباني في جزء صغير بعنوان ( الأحاديث الضعيفة في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ) الناشر : دار الفكر – الخرطوم – انتقد – عفا الله عنه – وغفر له – من هذا المجلد من السلسلة الصحيحة )  اثني عشر حديثا 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      في صدد الرد عليه – ولم أر في نقده إياها شيئا من العلم والفهم يستفاد منهم وإنما هو يلوك بعض القواعد العلمية يركن إليها وهو لم يعلها او لم يفهمها فهما جيداً 
-      وطريقته في النقد انه ينقل كلامي وتخريجي للحديث ثم يعقب عليه ناقدا بجهله وهواه تحت عنوان ( التعليق ) ثم يبدي رأيه الفج في تضعيف الحديث يختلف ذلك عنه باختلاف نوعية الحديث فهو تارة يضعف الراوي الثقة بقول من قال : يروي المناكير عن فلان ) ( ص 17) ( وهذا لا يعني التضعيف المطلق في اصطلاح العلماء فهو ليس كمن قيل فيه ( منكر الحديث ) 
-      وتارة يجهل أن قول الصحابي ( من السنة كذا ) أنه في حكم المرفوع ( ص 34) فضعف بذلك الحديث رقم ( 229 ) في الصحيحة 
-      كما انه لا يقيم وزنا مطلقا لعمل الصحابة به وهذا من كمال جهله وقلة تقديره لثناء الله عليهم 
-      ثم هو في الغالب يضعف بقية الاحاديث بضعف مفردات طرقها وهو بذلك يعني : أنه لا يعتد بقول العلماء : عن الحديث الضعيف يتقوى بكثرة الطرق ما لم يشتد ضعفها 
ومن الأمثلة من تلك الاحاديث التي جار عليها وضعفها وهو الحديث الأول عنده والصحيحة برقم ( 109) :
 قال ( ص 9) بعد ان نقل تخريج الألباني علل طرقه بقوله :
(( والحديث بها ضعيف لنه فقد في الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع شرط العدالة وفي الخامس شرط الاتصال ووما هو معلوم لدى علماء المصطلح ان طرق الكذابين والمتروكين والمجاهيل والاسانيد المنقطعة لا يقوي بعضها بعضا ولو كانت مئة طريق والله أعلم ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهذا الكلام وحده ينبئ من كان على شيء من المعرفة بهذا العلم انه جاهل لا يستحق المناقشة لأنه سوى فيه بين طرق الكذابين والطرق الاخرى التي دونها في الضعف وهذا مع كونه خطأ في نفسه فهو افتراء على العلماء لانهم يفرقون بين ما خف ضعفه فيقوي الحديث بمثله وبين ما اشتد ضعفه وعلى هذا الاساس بنيت صحة هذا الحديث لان اكثر طرقه ليس فيها ضعف شديد لاسيما وقد وقفت على طريق آخر من رواية مجاهد باسناد رجاله ثقات وصححه الحافظ ابن حجر فالحقته بالطرق الاخرى تقوية لها ..
قلت : وهناك أمثلة أخرى ومنها حديث الترجمة الذي ضعفه وذكره في ( ضعيفته ) بلا التفات الى المتابعات والشواهد – عفا الله عنه وغفر له – 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم حسان بن عبد المنان عفا الله عنه :
وهم  أحمد بن سعود السيابي عفا الله عنه :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1002) وابن خزيمة ( 1567) وابن حبان ( 400) والحاكم ( 1/218) والبيهقي ( 3/104) والطيالسي ( 1073) من طريق هارون ابن مسلم : ثنا قتادة عن معاوية بن قرة عن أبيه قال : ( كنا ننهى ان نصف بين السواري على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونطرد عنها طرداً ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      هارون هذا مستور كما قال الحافظ لكن روى عنه ثلاثة من الثقات كما ذكرته في ( تيسير الانتفاع ) 
-      وقد حسنت إسناده في ( تمام المنة ) ( ص 296-297) 
-      وله شاهد من حديث أنس بن مالك يتقوى به يرويه عبد الحميد بن محمود 
أخرجه ابو داود والنسائي والترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم وغيرهم بسند صحيح كما في ( صحيح أبي داود ) ( 677) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الاستدراكات ) :
-      لقد ضعف هذا الحديث وشاهده من حديث أنس في جملة ما ضعف من الأحاديث الصحيحة الكثيرة – المدعو ( حسان عبد المنان ) في رسالة له أسماها ( مناقشة الألبانيين في مسألة الصلاة بين السواري ) ذهب فيها تقليدا منه لغيره إلى جواز الصلاة بينها لغير عذر قياساً على الإمام والمنفرد ! وهذا من أبطل قياس على وجه الأرض 
-      لقد تشبث المذكور في تضعيف الحديث بقول أبي حاتم في رواية ( هارون بن مسلم ) : ( مجهول ) وقول الحافظ ابن حجر : ( مستور ) ! معارضاً بهما توثيق من وثقه وصحح حديثه كابن حبان وابن خزيمة والحاكم والذهبي ! 
-      ويجيب ويرد ويقول : بأن هؤلاء من المتساهلين وأما الذهبي فمتناقض ! 
-      لا يمكن لأي عالم – بحكم ارتفاع العصمة – إلا ان يقع منه الخطأ كما صح عن الإمام مالك سواء كان الخطأ من باب التساهل أم التشكك ام التعارض أم خطأ محضا وعليه لا يجوز رد قول العالم بمجرد القول بأنه متساهل او متناقض وهذا ما وقع فيه المدعي !
-      اما الذهبي رحمه الله فقد تعقب في ( الميزان )قول أبي حاتم في ( هارون ) : ( مجهول ) بقوله ( 4/286) 
( قلت : روى عنه ابو داود الطيالسي ومسلم بن قتيبة وعمر بن سفيان ) 
فأين التناقض المزعوم ؟ ولو افترضنا ان هناك تناقضا فلا بد في هذه الحالة من الترجيح 
-      أما رده التوثيق والتصحيح بدعوى التساهل فهو معارض بأن الجهالة التي اعتمد عليها إنما هي من معروف بالتشدد وهو أبو حاتم رحمه الله قال الحافظ الذهبي في ترجمته من ( السير ) ( 13/260) :
(( إذا وثق أبو حاتم رجلا فتمسك بقوله فإنه لا يوثق إلا رجلا صحيح الحديث واذا لين رجلا او قال فيه : لا يحتج به فتوقف حتى ترى ما قال غيره فيه فإن وثقه احد فلا تبن على تجريح أبي حاتم فإنه متعنت في الرجال فقد قال في طائفة من رجال ( الصحاح ) : ليس بحجة ليس بقوي أو نحو ذلك ) 
وقد وصفه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( مقدمة الفتح ) ( ص 441)  بالتعنت 
-      وأما استشهاده بقول الحافظ في ( هارون ) : ( مستور ) وقوله في ( مقدمته ) : ( من روى عنه أكثر من واحد ولم يوثق وإليه الإشارة بلفظ : مستور أو مجهول الحال .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
مجهول الحال خير من مجهول العين ولذلك فرق بينهما الحافظ في المرتبة وفي التعريف ففي الأول قال : ( السابعة : من روى ...) وفي الآخر قال : ( التاسعة من لم يرو عنه غير واحد ولم يوثق وإليه الإشارة بلفظ : مجهول ) الا انه قوله في المرتبة السابعة : ( ولم يوثق) لا ينطبق على هارون هذا لنه وثقه ابن حبان صراحة والذين صححوا حديثه ضمنا ..
-      وكيف ضعف حديث انس الشاهد المتقدم وكيف خالف المتقدمين والمتأخرين من الحفاظ المتقنين ممن وثق راويه عبد الحميد بن محمود وصحح حديثه ووهّم ابن حبّان والدراقطني والذهبيّ والعسقلانيّ وغيرهم ممن صحح الحديث كالترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبّان أيضا والحاكم والذهبي هؤلاء الأئمة كلهم مخطئون عند ( حسان ) الذين لم يتّبعهم ( بإحسان ) فزعم أنّ ( عبد الحميد ) مجهول واتكأ على قول أبي حاتم فيه : ( شيخ ) وهذا لا يعني أنه مجهول وعلى قول عبد الحق فيه ( لا يحتج به ) وعزاه ل ( التهذيب ) وبيان ما فيه مما يخل بالامانة العلمية 
وأما قول عبد الحق المذكور فلأن عدم الاحتجاج بالشخص له اسباب كثيرة معروفة عند العلماء غير الجهالة كسوء الحفظ مثلا وكذلك قول أبي حاتم فقد نقل هو نفسه ( ص 22) عنه أنه قال : ( واذا قيل ( شيخ ) فهو بالمنزلة الثالثة يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه إلا انه دون الثانية وفسره ( المضعف ) بقوله : ( يريد دون مرتبة الصدوق ونحوه ) 
وهذه حجة عليه لانه ليس بمعنى ( مجهول ) اولا ولأنه قال في كل من المرتبتين : الثانية والثالة : فهو ممن يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه ) 
واما توثيق الحافظ الذهبي والعسقلاني فقد كتمهما عن القراء 
ولم يكتف الرجل بتضعيف الحديثين السابقين بل ألحق بهما حديثا ثالثا صحيحا وقف في طريق هواه وهو قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ... ومن قطع صفاً قطعه الله ) وإسناده صحيح وقد صححه جمع من اهل العلم كابن خزيمة والحاكم والمنذري والنووي والذهبي والعسقلاني واعله ذاك اعليل بارسال الليث ...
الى غير ذلك من الاوهام التي وقع فيها المدعو ( حسان عبد المنان ) عفا الله عنه .
ثانيا : 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وقد رأيت لأحد المعاصرين منهم ( رسالة في الرفع والضم في الصلاة ) ذهب فيها إلى تضعيف أحاديث رفع اليدين في الصلاة وهي متواترة تواترا معنويا وأحاديث وضع اليمنى على اليسرى في القيام وهي مشهورة في ( الصحيحين ) و ( السنن ) وغيرهما واكتفي بذكر مثالين فقط :
1-           ضعف حديث ابن عمر المتفق عليه في الرفع بأنه من رواية ابن شهاب الزهري فقال ( ص18) : ( قال فيه الحافظ الذهبي في الميزان : إنه كان يدلس ) ! 
ومع ان الزهري صرح بالتحديث في بعض الراويات فقد دلس الإباضي على القراء – كما يفعل امثاله من أهل الأهواء – فاسقط تمام كلام الذهبي : ( في النادر ) وهذا ليس بجرح كما هو معروف في علم المصطلح ...
2-           ضعف حديث وائل بن حجر في وضع اليدين عند مسلم في وضع اليدين بقوله ( ص28) إنه من رواية علقمة بن وائل بن حجر عن أبيه قال ابن حجر في ( التهذيب ) : علقمة لم يسمع من أبيه !
قال الألباني :
ومع أن هذا ليس من قول ابن حجر فيه وإنما هو نقل منه لحكاية أحدهم عن ابن معين وهي مقطوعة  ومع ذلك فقد صرح علقمة بالتحديث عن أبيه في رواية النسائي كما بينت في الصحيحة برقم ( 3176) 
ومن الغرائب – بل اللطائف – ان هذا الحديث المشار إليه كنت خرجته لإعلال الخالف إياه في تعليقه على طبعته ل ( رياض الصالحين ) بقوله ( ص220) : ( في إسناده نظر ) !
هكذا قال عمّاه ولم يبينه وفي ظني أنه يلتقي مع الإباضي في إعلاله بالانقطاع ! لأنه في مسلم أيضا من رواية علقمة عن أبيه !
الخلاصة :
-      اعتقد أن في هذين المثالين ما يقنع كل عاقل منصف ان هذا الخالف يقلد مذهب أهل الأهواء في اختلاق العلل للطعن في الأحاديث الصحيحة بقصد أو بغير قصد .) ا ه 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لولديه :
-      يرى الإباضية أن كلاًّ من الرفع والضم غير مشروعين في الصلاة، لأن الأول عبث، والثاني لا معنى له أثناءها 
ونشير الى نقول من اقوال ائمتهم :
ويقول الإمام أبو سعيد الكدمي (ت361 هـ):
" معي أنه يخرج في معاني قول أصحابنا بترك رفع اليدين عند تكبيرة الإحرام وعند تكبير العيدين، وفي تكبير الصلاة كلها، ويأمرون بترك ذلك وينهون عن فعله، وأن ذلك يقع موقع العبث في الصلاة، ولا معنى له، والمأمور بغيره من السكون والخشوع في الصلاة " { بيان الشرع 11 /91، قاموس الشريعة 19 / 270 }.}
يقول أبو المؤثر الصلت بن خميس الخروصي (ت278 هـ):
" يقال إن الخشوع بالعينين واليدين ؛ ولا يومئ بطرفه أمامه، ولا يلتفت يمينا ولا شمالا، ولا ينظر من فوق رأسه إلى السماء، ولا يغمض عينيه في الصلاة، وإنما يقلب نظره في موضع سجوده، لا إلى موضع دون موضع، والخشوع بكفيه ؛ لا يعبث بثيابه ولا بلحيته، وليرسل يديه إرسالا " { الضياء 5 / 126، قاموس الشريعة 19 / 275،276 }
ويقول الإمام السالمي من كبار ائمتهم :
وقال في { المعارج 8/277 }:
" رفع اليدين عند الإحرام مكروه ناقض للصلاة عندنا، لأنه عمل في الصلاة، وهو ينافي الخشوع المأمور به أو ينقضه

الخلاصة :
نخلص مما سبق إلى أن مذهب الإباضية عدم مشروعية الرفع مطلقا في الصلاة، لا مع تكبيرة الإحرام، ولا قبلها ولا بعدها، ولا مع الركوع، ولا عند الرفع منه، ولا في أي موضع منه، وهو عبث، وحركة منافية للأمر بالسكون والخشوع في الصلاة، وفعله بدعة مكروهة ناقضة للصلاة.
وكذلك ضم اليدين غير مشروع عندهم وفعل مكروه لا معنى له .

ويستندون على ذلك :
_أولاً: ما رواه الربيع في مسنده عن أبي عدة جابر بن زيد عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى__الله عليه وسلم قال__:"كأني بقوم يأتون من بعدي يرفعون أيديهم في__الصلاة كأنها أذناب خيل شمس__".

فهذا الحديث يدل على أن الرفع شيء حادث__بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لقوله__ :"كأني بقوم يأتون من__بعدي__". , لذلك قال الإباضية : إن أحاديث الرفع إما ضعيفة أو موضوعة، قال__الإمام القطب محمد بن يوسف اطفيش: " وأوضح ما يظهر لي أن قومنا أهل المذاهب الأربعة__وضعوا أحاديث في التأمين والرفع عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم على إستمرار إلى أن مات__ووضعوها عن الصحابة بعده على وجه مقبول عندهم"، وأقول : حتى عندهم لم تكن على وجه__مقبول إذا ما نُوقشت مناقشة علمية على ضوء قواعد عام الحديث الذي وُضع لمعرفة__الأحاديث الصحيح منها والضعيف_

ولا مجال للرد فقد رد على ذلك جل أهل العلم المحققين كالشوكاني والصنعاني وغيرهم من العلماء المعاصرين المحققين .

وتبيين ذلك :
فيتبين أن هذا الحديث ينهى عن رفع الأيدي حالة السلام من الصلاة .. لا الرفع المقصود في الموضوع .. فيسقط بهذا الاستدلال به على منع رفع الأيدي في الصلاة عند تكبيرة الإحرام وقبل الركوع وبعد الرفع منه وعند القيام بعد التشهد الأول لركعة ثالثة ....
وحديث الذي اخرجه مسلم من حديث  ‏جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏:
‏كنا إذا صلينا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قلنا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وأشار بيده إلى الجانبين فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏علام ‏ ‏تومئون ‏ ‏بأيديكم كأنها أذناب خيل ‏ ‏شمس ‏ ‏إنما يكفي أحدكم أن يضع يده على فخذه ثم يسلم على أخيه من على يمينه وشماله .

ولعلك تعلم أن الحديث في مسلم أتى مبينا لسبب قول الرسول ذلك وما يعني به .. وهو مقدم على ما ذكرت من حديث لعدم البيان .. وأما لفظة (كأني بقوم يأتون من بعدي ) .. فهي لم أقف عليها في جميع روايات ..

قال الشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله في ( فقه السنة ) ( 1/67) :

يقول : قال إبن المنذر :لم يختف أهل العلم في أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرفع يديه إذا إفتتح الصلاة وقال الحافظإبن حجــر : إنه روي رفع اليدين في أول الصلاة خــمسون صــحابيا منهم العشرة المشهود لهم بالجنة وروى البيهقي عن الحاكم قال : لا نعلم سنة اتفق على روايتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخلفاء الأربعة ثم العشرة المشهود لهم بالجنة فمن بعدهم من أصحابه مع تفرقهم في البلاد الشاسعه غير هذة السنه .
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام إلى الصلاة رفع يديه مــدا . رواه الخمسة إلا إبن ماجه.

وعن إبن عمر رضي الله عنهمــا قال ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام الى الصلاة رفع يديه حتى يكونا بحذو منكبيه ثم يكــبر) رواه البخاري ومسلم.
وأمــا عن الضم :

يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنا معشر الأنبياء أمــرنا بتعجيل فطرنا وتأخير سحورنا ووضع أيماننا على شمائلنا في الصلاة )

وعن جابر قال ( مر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل وهو يصلي وقد وضع يده اليسرى على اليمنى فأنتزعها ووضع اليمنـى على اليسرى) رواه الإمام أحــمد. قال الإمام النووي : إسناده صحيح .وقال إبن عبد البر :لم يأت فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خـلاف , وهو قول جمهور الصحابة والتابعين وذكــره مالـك في الموطــأ وقال : لم يــزل مالك يقبض حتى لقي الله عز وجل .

وعن وائــل بن حجــر قال ( صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضع يده اليمنى على يده اليسرى على صدره ) رواه إبن خزيمه وصححه ورواه أبو داود والنسائي بلفظ : ثم وضع يده اليمنى على ظــهر كــفه اليسرى والرسغ والساعد

قال الشيخ مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان في كتابه النافع الماتع ( كتب حذر منها العلماء ) ( 1/344) :
185- رسالة في الرفع والضم في الصلاة ) لأحمد بن مسعود السيابي 
 المؤلف من الإباضية المعروفين بانحرافهم عن السنة ولا 

من هذه الرسالة التي قدمن لها ( المديرية العامة للشؤون الإسلامية بوزارة العدل والأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية ) ولولا ذلك لم آبه بهذه الرسالة لأن مؤلفها مجهول غير معروف بالعلم والنصح للمسلمين وبرهاني على ذلك زعمه أن أحاديث الرفع والقبض كلها ضعيفة أو موضوعة ( ص 14) وهو يعلم من ( نيل الأوطار ) للشوكاني أنها متواترة وان بعضها أخرجها في ( الصحيحان ) ولكنه في النقد والنقل يطعن في الاحاديث الصحيحة ورواتها من الأئمة بأوهى الأسباب والأمثلة فيها ولضيق المجال فلاقتصر على مثال واحد كدليل على غيره لقد أعل الصحيحين عن ابن عمر في رفع اليدين بقوله ( ص18) : فيه الزهري قال الذهبي في ( الميزان ) : ( إنه كان يدلس ) وفي نقله خيانة علمية لن تمام كلام الذهبي رحمه الله قوله ( في النادر ) فحذفها الإباضي تضليلاً لقرائه لأنه في النادر لا حكم له هنا  كما لا يخفى على العلماء ثم إنه يتجاهل منزلة الإمام الزهري رحمه الله من المسلمين هذه المنزلة التي لخصها الحافظ في ( التقريب ) فقال : ( الفقيه الحافظ متفق على جلالته واتقانه ) كما تجاهل تصريح الزهري بالتحديث في صحيح البخاري برقم ( 736) وغيره .) ا ه 

وفي كتاب العلامة الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله ( رياض الجنة في الرد على اعداء السنة ) ( ص 104) :
اغتر المفتي بما رآه في ( المنهج الأقوم في الرفع والضم ) ولا يدري ان ( المنهج الأقوم ) يحتاج الى تقويم ففيه احاديث ضعيفة وموضوعة وما لا أصل له ومن الأمثلة على ذلك حديث : ( لو خشع قلب هذا لخشعت جوارحه ) ولا يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ومثله ما ذكره ( ص17) من حديث محمد بن الهادي وفيه نهي ان يجعل الرجل يده على يده في صدره في الصلاة وأمر أن يرسلها 
وقد كنت أردت ان اتتبع ما فيه من مخالفة السنة فتركت ذلك لعلملي ان الناس قد سئموا هذه الأباطيل ومن يرد السلامة لدينه فلا يعتمد على شيء من كتب الشيعة وأني أحمد الله إذ رأيت طلبة العلم باليمن لا يثقون بهم ولا بكتبهم وكلما رأوهم يحاربون السنة سقطوا من أعينهم 
والحديث الذي أخرجه محمد بن الهادي فهذا حديث باطل يشهد القلب ببطلانه اذا ليس له أصل في كتب المحدثين ...
وقال الشيخ رحمه الله :
( شبهة وجوابها )
 ( رياض الجنة في الرد على اعداء السنة )( ص :115) 
حديث : ( ما لي أراكم رافعي أيديكم كانها أذناب خيل شمس اسكنوا في الصلاة )  يستدلون بهذا الحديث على انه لا يضم ولا يرفع يديه في مواضع الرفع وانا ذكر طرقه بعون الله 
قال مسلم رحمه الله ( 1/323) حدثنا ابو بكر بن أبي شيبة وابو كريب قال حدثنا ابو معاوية عن الأعمش عن المسيب بن رافع عن تميم بن طرفة عن جابر بن سمرة قال : خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( ما لي أراكم رافعي أيديكم كانها أذناب خيل شمس اسكنوا في الصلاة ..الحديث 
انما كان هذا في التشهد لا في القيام كان يسلم بعضهم على بعض فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رفع الأيدي في التشهد ولا يحتج بهذا من له حظ من العلم وهذا معروف  مشهور لا اختلاف فيه 
وقال رحمه الله ( ص 118) :
فالحديث حديث واحد – بعد الكلام على طرقه ورواياته – فهو الاشارة بايديهم عند التسليم في الصلاة وهذا هو الذي فهمه العلماء ...
وقال رحمه الله ( ص 119) :
الشبهة الثانية 
انه ورد الارسال عن بعض السلف كعبد الله بن الزبير وابراهيم النخعي وسعيد بن جبير وعطاء بن ابي رباح كما في مصنف ابن ابي شيبة ( 1/391) ومصنف عبد الرازق ( 6/276) فالجواب :
لعل بعضهم لم تبلغه احاديث وضع اليد اليمنى على اليد اليسرى وبعضهم بلغته ..) ا ه
وهناك بعضا من الشبه التي استند عليها اهل الاهواء لمخالفة النص الصريح وذكرها الشيخ في كتابه ( رياض الجنة في الرد على اعداء السنة ) ( ص 115- 119) والرد عليها .
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد في ( زوائد المسند ) ( 1/133) : حدثني سويد بن سعيد أخبرني عبد الحميد بن الحسن الهلالي عن أبي إسحاق عن هبيرة ابن بريم عن علي رضي الله عنه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( اطلبوا ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان فإن غلبتم فلا تغلبوا على السبع البواقي ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      سند ضعيف سويد بن سعيد ضعيف وشيخه الهلالي صدوق يخطئ وسائر رجاله ثقات على اختلاط أبي إسحاق وهو السبيعي وتدليسه 
-      لكن الحديث صحيح فإن له شاهدا قويا يرويه شعبةعن عقبة بن حريث قال : سمعت ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره بلفظ : ( التمسوها في العشر الأواخر ( يعني ليلة القدر فإن ضعف أحدكم أو عجز ) ( وفي رواية أو غلب ) فلا يغلبن على السبع البواقي ) 
أخرجه مسلم ( 3/170) والطيالسي ( 958- ترتيبه ) وعنه البيهقي ( 4/311) وأحمد ( 2/44و 75و78و 91) والراوية الاخرى له 
وقال رحمه الله :
وللحديث شواهد كثيرة عن جمع من الصحابة منهم جابر بن سمرة عند الطيالسي واحمد والطبراني ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان عند ابن نصر في ( قيام الليل ) ( 106) وعبادة بن الصامت عنده أيضا ( ص 105) وأحمد ( 5/313 و318 و 319و 321و 324) وزاد في رواية : ( فمن قامها إبتغاءها واحتسابا ثم وفقت له غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ) 
وفي إسنادها عمر بن عبد الرحمن أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 3/1/120) لهذا الإسناد ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا ً
وأما ابن حبان فذكره في ( الثقات ) ( 1/145) على قاعدته 
رواه عنه عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل وبه أعله الهيثمي فقال :
(( رواه أحمد والطبراني في ( الكبير ) وفيه عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل وفيه كلام وقد وثق ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      والمتقرر فيه أنه حسن الحديث إذا لم يخالف فإعلال الحديث بشيخه أولى .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وأما قول الحافظ في ( الخصال المكفرة ) ( ص 24- طبع دمشق ) بعد عزوه لأحمد :
(( رجاله ثقات ومن طريق أخرى عن عبادة ... وكذا الطبراني في المعجم نحوه )) 
قلنا عليه ملاحظتان :
-      الأولى : أنه أفاد أن للحديث طريقين عند أحمد وهذا [ وهم ] فليس عنده بهذا اللفظ إلا طريق واحدة وهي هذه .
-      والأخرى : أنه أفاد أن رواية عمر بن عبد الرحمن ثقة أيضا وليس كذلك لأنه لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان وهو متساهل في التوثيق كما شرحه الحافظ نفسه في مقدمة اللسان ) 
ومن شواهده :
-      ما روى بقية بن الوليد حدثني بحير بن سعد عن خالد بن معدان عن أبي بحرية عن معاذ بن جبل أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن ليلة القدر ؟ فقال : ( هي العشر الأواخر أو في الخامسة او في الثالثة ) 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5/234) 
قال الألباني :
إسناده جيد فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات وبقية قد صرح بالتحديث 
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
نبذة مختصرة لكتاب الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله 852 ه ( معرفة الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة ) تعليق وتحقيق أبي عبدالله محمد المصطفى الانصاري 
قال محققه في المقدمة  ( ص 7-9) :
-      (( فإن كتاب معرفة الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني وإنه لجدير بالاهتمام لعدة أمور منها أنه جمع فيه الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة ولا شك أن غفران الذنوب هو اهتمام كل مسلم ومطلبه ..) 
-      وممن ألف فيه أيضا :
1-           محمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن الحطاب الرعيني ألف كتابا سماه تفريح القلوب بالخصال المكفرة لما تقدم وما تأخر من الذنوب ) ذكره ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية وإسماعيل باشا في إيضاح المكنون 
2-           جمال الدين محمد بن عمر اليمني الشهير ببحرق ألف كتابا وسماه ( النبذة المختصرة في معرفة الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة ) ذكره إسماعيل باشا البغدادي في ( إيضاح المكنون ) ولعله الذي اختصر كتاب ابن حجر وهو المطبوع من ضمن مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية وأضيف الى مؤلفه الأصل وهو الحافظ ابن حجر 
3-           الحافظ السيوطي في ( تنوير الحوالك فإنه لخص ما ألفه الحافظان المنذري وابن حجر ونظمه في ستة أبيات فقال رحمه الله :
قد جاء عن الهادي وهو خير نبي 
                             أخبار مسانيد قد رويت بإيصال 
في فضل خصل غافرات ذنوب 
                             ما قدم أو أخر للممات بإفضال 
حج وضوء قيام ليلة قدر 
                     وأسهر وصم له وقوف عرفة إقبال آمين 
وقارئ حشر ثم من قاد أعمى وشهيد ...
        قلت : كتاب الحافظ السيوطي ( مختصر الخصال المكفرة ) للعلامة السيوطي وقد شرحه الشيخ صالح عبدالله العصيمي حفظه الله فقال في تطريزه للكتاب ( ص :2-3) :
المقدمة الثانية : وقع هذا الكتاب نقلا في اصله الخطي من ذكر اسمه أي اهمل ذكر اسمه واختار مفهرسوا المخطزطات في تسمية بحسب موضوعه فسمي مختصر الخصال المكفرة ) وسمي ايضا : ( تلخيص الخصال المكفرة ) وسمي ايضا تجريدا ( الخصال المكفرة وثلاثتهن صالحة له وقد طبع بالاسم الاول من الثلاثة 
منهجه :
توضيح منهجه قدم المصنف رحمه الله بين يدي مقصوده بنبذة يسيرة ذكر فيها السابق له في التصنيف فيما اراد 
ثم ذكر الاحاديث الدالة على الخصال المكفرة مقتصرا على بيان مخرجها من الحفاظ المسندين ورواتها من الصحابة ولم يعتن ببيان درجاتها الحديثية 
وقال الشيخ العصيمي حفظه الله :
-      وهذا التلخيص المذكور في هذه الرسالة هو مذكور ايضا في كتابه الآخر ( تنوير الحوالك ) بتمامه في موضعه اللاحق في كتابه السابق الذكر ..) ا ه 


4-           سيدي عبد الله العلوي الشنقيطي صاحب مراقي السعود ألف كتابا وسماه الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المتقدمة والمتأخرة 
قلت  ويستدرك فيما سبق : وممن ألف في ذلك  الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله في كتاب سماه ( الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المتقدمة والمتأخرة ) 
قال الحافظ في مقدمة الكتاب :
( اما بعد فهذه احاديث نبوية تتبعتها من كتب بعضها غريب وبعضها مشهور وكلها داخلة تحت معنى واحد رائق وهو العمل بما ورد الوعد فيه بغفران ما تقدم من الذنوب وما تاخر على لسان الصادق المصدوق وكان الباعث على جمعها إجابة سؤال سائل له حقوق توجب الإقبال على مطلوبه وذكر لي بعض الإخوان انه وقف على جزء في ذلك للحافظ زكي الدين عبد العظيم المنذري فما زلت أتطلبه إلى أن وقفت عليه فوجدت فيه نبذا من ذلك وقد أشرت في أثناء هذا التصنيف إلى ما استفدته مما هنالك وقد رتبت الحاديث التي جمعتها في المعنى المذكور على الأبواب ليسهل على طالبها كشفها وسميته بمعرفة ( الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة ) 
الخلاصة :
-      قال محققه في خاتمة الكتاب :
وتفصيل عدد الاحاديث الصحيحة والضعيفة والموضوعة وغيرها تنقسم احاديث كتاب معرفة الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة الى ثلاثة اقسام ...) ا ه 
 وذكر عدد الاحاديث الصحيحة والضعيفة والموضوعة
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام العجلي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي ورد عن جمع من الصحابة معاذ بن جبل وعلي بن أبي طالب وعبد الله بن عباس وأبي هريرة مرسلا 
1-           حديث معاذ فيروى عن سعيد بن سلام العطار ثنا  ثور بن يزيد الشامي عن خالد بن معدان عن معاذ بن جبل قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( استعينوا على إنجاح الحوائج بالكتمان فإن كل ذي نعمة محسود ) 
أخرجه العقيلي في ( الضعفاء ) ( ص151) والطبراني في ( الصغير ) ( ص246- هندية ) و ( الكبير ) و ( الأوسط ) والروياني في ( مسنده ) ق 250/1) والخلعي في ( الفوائد ) ( 2/58/2) وابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( 182/1) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 5/215/96) والقضاعي ) ( 60/1) والبيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) ( 2/291/1) والكلاباذي في ( مفتاح المعاني ) ( 35/1رقم 45) كلهم عن سعيد العطار به 

قال العقيلي رحمه الله :
( لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف إلا به ) 
قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
( يتبين على حديثه وروايته الضعف ) 
وروي عن ابن نمير انه قال فيه : 
( كذاب ) 
وعن البخاري قال فيه :
(( يذكر بوضع الحديث ) 
وفي ( الميزان ) :
( وقال أحمد بن حنبل : كذاب ) 
وساق له من منكراته هذا الحديث 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      اتفق العلماء جميعا على تضعيف العطار هذا سوى [ العجلي ] رحمه الله فإنه قال في كتاب ( الثقات ) : ( لا بأس به ) 
-      لا ينبغي الألتفات إليه خلافا لصنيع السيوطي في ( التعقبات ) ( ص38) وان تبعه ابن عراق في ( تنزيه الشريعة ) ( 265/2) لنه شاذ عن الجماعة  لاسيما وهو مخالف لقاعدتهم ( الجرح مقدم على التعديل ) وقد قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 2/255) عن أبيه : 
(( حديث منكر لا يعرف له أصل ) 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
والحديث حسنه الالباني رحمه الله من طريق سهل بن عبد الرحمن الجرجاني عن محمد بن مطرف عن محمد بن المنكدر عن عروة بن الزبير عن ابي هريرة مرفوعا .
قال الالباني رحمه اللهفي تخريجه :
اخرجه ابن حبان في ( روضة العقلاء ) ( ص 187) والسهمي في ( تاريخ جرجان ) ( ص 182) في ترجمة الجرجاني هذا ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وهو عندي سهل بن عبد الرحمن المعروف ب ( السندي بن عبدويه الرازي ) ( قال ابن ابي حاتم ( 2/1/201) :
(يكنى بابي الهيثم روى عن زهير بن معاوية وشريك ومندل وجرير بن حازم وغيرهم روى عنه عمرو بن رافع وحجاج بن حمزة وابو عبد الله الطهراني ومحمد بن عمار وغيرهم ) 
وقال  سئل ابي عنه ؟ فقال : شيخ )
واخرج له ابو عوانة في ( صحيحه ) 
وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) كما في ( اللسان ) 
الخلاصة :
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
-      فالحديث بهذا الاسناد جيد عندي . والله اعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
ذكر أحد الفضلاء غفر الله لهم :
وقد جاء الحديث من طريق صحابي آخر ولم أر من ذكره قبل، وقد وقفت عليه بحمد الله:
- وهو حديث بريدة بن الحصيب، أخرجه ابن قتيبة في عيون الأخبار (1/96) (3/135) وإسناده ضعيف جدا.
قال أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى: هذا موضوع، وليس له أصل. كما في المنتخب من علل الخلال لابن قدامة _25) وقال أبو حاتم: هذا حديث لا يعرف له أصل. كما في العلل لابنه (2258).
والحديث أعله جمع من اهل العلم المحققين قاطبة وولخالد المؤذن رسالة موسعة في تخريج هذا الحديث وبيان عدم صحته( إقامة البرهان على ضعف حديث { استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان  
قدم له الشيخ العلامة مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله .
ملخص الرسالة :
-      أشار الشيخ خالد المؤذن حفظه الله الى عدم صحة الحديث 
تضعيف حديث الاستعانة بالكتمان، وفيه أربعة فصول
19

2
أولاً : تخريج حديث معاذ بن جبل وبيان أنه موضوع بكل طرقه
21

3
الفصل الأول : تخريج أحاديث الاستعانة بالكتمان ( خلال حديث أبي هريرة )
21

4
ثانياً: تخريج حديث عبد الله بن عباس وله طريقان، الأول فيه كذا والثاني فيهوضاع
27

5
ثالثاً : تخريج حديث علي بن أبي طالب وبيان أن في إسناده من لم يعرفه المعلميولا الألباني
30

6
خامساً: تخريج حديث بريدة وبيان أن مخرجه متهم
31

7
رابعاً: تخريج حديث عمر بن الخطاب وبيان أن في إسناده انقطاعاً ومن لم توجدترجمته .
31

8
طرق الحافظ السهمي : وفيه سيار بن نصر مجهول الحال وسهل الجرجاني
35

9
الفصل الثاني : الكلام على حديث أبي هريرة ( العمدة عند الألباني ) وبيانضعفه
35

10
طريق الحافظ ابن حبان : وفيه توبع سيار وبقي سهل بن عبد الرحمن الجرجاني
36

11
بيان جهالة عين سهل بن عبد الرحمن الجرجاني
37

12
مناقشة دعوة الشيخ الألباني أن سهل الجرجاني هو سهل الرازي وإبطالها لأربعةأسباب
38

13
ثالثاً: عدم الاشتراك في اللقب
38

14
ثانياً: عدم الاشتراك في شيخ أو تلميذ
38

15
أولاً: اختلال النسبة والموطن .
38

16
رابعاً: صنيع المؤرخين
39

17
بيان أن سهل الجرجاني قد تفرد بحديث أبي هريرة وهو مجهول العين
41

18
الفصل الثالث : المتابعات والشواهد لحديث أبي هريرة
41

19
بيان أن للحديث شاهداً لكن فيه ثلاث علل هي إسماعيل البجلي وشيخه وشيخشيخه
41

20
تحقيق حال إسماعيل البجلي وأنه ضعيف جداً
42

21
بيان أن شيخ شيخ البجلي هو ابن جريج مدلس وقد عنعن
44

22
بيان الراوي عن البجلي هو محمد بن مروان لم أعرفه ، والظاهر أنه السدي الصغيروهو متهم
44

23
سقوط الشاهد للعلل التي ذكرت وبقاء حديث أبي هريرة غريباً لا جابر له
45

24
ثانياً: قول الإمام أبي حاتم الرازي ، وتفسيره مع الاستدلال قول ابن تيميةوالعلائي
47

25
أولاً: قول الإمامين أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين
47

26
الفصل الرابع : ذكر أقوال العلماء وآرائهم وصنيعهم في الحكم على الحديث
47

27
ثالثاً: صنيع الإمام ابن الجوزي
49

28
رابعاً : صنيع الحافظ السيوطي
49

29
سادساً : قول الحافظ العراقي وتعقبه
50

30
خامساً : صنيع الشوكاني ومتابعة المعلمي له
50

31
تاسعاً : الاستدلال على حال الحديث من نوعية الكتب التي أخرجته ، ومناقشةالسيوطي
51

32
سابعاً : قول الزبيدي والرد عليه
51

33
ثامناً : صنيع أصحاب الكتبالستة والمسند والكتب الموسومة بالصحة
51

34
الباب الثاني : تضعيف السندي بن عبدويه الرازي ، وفيه سبعة فصول معالمقدمة
55

35
الفصل الأول : ترجمة السندي بن عبدويه ، وبيان أنه لم يوفق
56

36
الفصل الثاني : دلالة لفظ ( شيخ ) على جهالة حال الراوي
58

37
مراتب الجرح والتعديل عن أبي حاتم وشرحها




وقد مال الشيخ الى توهين جميع الطرق المروية .
1-           وقد بين الشيخ علل حديث أبي هريرة المخرج في ( تاريخ جرجان ) حيث ان سهل بن عبد الرحمن الجرجاني غير سهل بن عبد الرحمن ابن عبدويه السندي الرازي بأربعة اعتبارات 
2-           بين حال السندي الرازي – على التسليم بأنه هو الواقع في السند كما ذكره ورجحه الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في السند 
3-           وبين ان تفرده عن محمد بن مطرف لا يحتمل منه التفرد 
4-           وتكلم على قول ابي حاتم ( شيخ ) .أنه تليين للراوي .

وقد تكلم عليه الشيخ طارق عوض الله في تعليقه على كتاب ( المنتخب من علل الخلال )( 83- 84) فقال حفظه الله :

هذا الحديث يروى عن اكثر من صحابى وكل اسانيده واهية جدا
واشبهها ما رواه ابن حبان فى روضة العقلاء ص(187) والسهمى فى تاريخ جرجان(223) من طريق الهيثم بن ايوب الطا لقانى عن سهل بن عبد الرحمن الجرجانى عن محمد بن مطرف عن محمد بن المنكدر عن ابى هريرة مرفوعا اخرجه السهمى فى ترجمة الجرجاني المذكور ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا
والجرجانى هذا لم اعرفه وذهب بعض افاضل العصر الى انه سهل بن عبد الرحمن المعروف بالسندى بن عبدويه الرازى المترجم فى الجرح والتعديل لابن ابى حاتم 
ولم يظهر لى ذلك بل الظاهر انه لا يروى عن غير محمد بن مطرف والمتامل لترجمته يظهر له ذلك ولو سلمنا بانه هو الرازى لما كان حديثه بصحيح ايضا فالرازى وان قال فيه ابو الوليد الطيالسى لم ار بالرى اعلم بالحديث منه ومن يحيى بن الضريس الا ان ابا حاتم قال فيه شيخ وهذه صيغة تليين وعند غيره وانظر الجرح(1/1/37) وابن حبان وان ذكره فى الثقلت (8/304) الا انه قال يغرب فمثل هذا لايحتمل منه التفرد عن محمد بن مطرف دون اصحابه العرفين بحديثه فهذا الحديث شاذ او منكر
ويؤكد هذا انه تفرد عنه بحديث آخر منكر لم يتابعه عليه احد وهو حديث "ذبوا باموالكم عن اعراضكم" وهو فى ترجمته فى تاريخ جرجان ايضا
وهذه القاعدة فى التفرد من القواعد الهامة جدا وقد نبه عليها كثير من اهل العلم كمسلم وغيره .انتهى 
قال الشيخ مجدى عرفات فى " تحفة المحبين " ( ص 30 ) 
( وفى اسناده سعيد بن سلام العطار الاعور كذبه احمد وغيره والحديث من منكراته وله اسناد اخر عن ابن عدى ( 2 / 360 ) فيه حسين بن علوان عامة احاديثه موضوعة ورواه الخطيب فى التاريخ ( 8 / 56 ) من حديث ابن عباس وفى سنده كذاب والحسين بن عبيد الله صاحب السلعة كذاب ومن طريقه ابن الجوزى فى " الموضوعات " ( 2 / 82 ) ورواه ابن حيان فى روضة العقلاء ( 187 ) من حديث ابى هريرة وسنده ضعيف جدا ) ا هـ
ورد الحديث الشيخ المعلمي اليماني في تعليقه على الفوائد المجموعة (صـ70) وأوضح أن طرقه كلها واهية فيها هلكة ومتروكين . قال في الفوائد (236-237) : قال في الوجيز : روي عن معاذ بن جبل وفيه سعيد بن سالم متروك ، وعن ابن عباس وفيه وَضَّاع ، وقال الصغاني: موضوع . وقال الهيثمى في المجمع (13737) رواه الطبراني في الثلاثة وفيه سعيد بن سلام العطار قال العجلى لا بأس به وكذبه أحمد وغيره وبقية رجاله ثقات إلا أن خالد بن معدان لم يسمع من معاذ ..) ا ه
وفي تفسير  قول ابي حاتم : شيخ 
قال ابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (867) : سئل أبي عنه فقال : شيخ . قال بن أبي حاتم في الجرح ( 2/34): وإذا قيل شيخ فهو بالمنزلة الثالثة يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه . وهي الطبقة الثالثة عند البعض من طبقات التعديل . 
قال ابن القطان الفاسي في بيان الوهم و الايهام 4/627 عندما تكلم عن الربيع بن سليم :
فأما قول أبي حاتم فيه شيخ فليس بتعريف بشيء من حاله إلا أنه مقل ليس من أهل العلم وإنما وقعت له رواية أخذت عنه . أ.هـ.

و قال ابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل 2/37
وإذا قيل (شيخ) فهو بالمنزلة الثالثه يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه إلا أنه دون الثانية .
وقال "شيخ" فقوله هو شيخ ليس هو عبارة جرح، ولهذا لم أذكر في كتابنا أحداً ممن قال فيه ذلك، ولكنها أيضاً ماهي عبارة توثيق، وبالاستقراء يلوح لك أنه ليس بحجة، ومن ذلك قوله: "يكتب حديثه" أي ليس بحجة.

وقد فسَّر ابن القطان لفظ شيخ عند أبي حاتم إذ قال: وسئل عنه الرازيان -يعني طالبَ بنَ حجير- فقالا: شيخ
قال ابن القطان: يعنيان بذلك أنه ليس من طلبة العلم ومقتنيه، وإنما هو رجلٌ اتفقت له رواية الحديث، أو أحاديث أخذت عنه...)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 9/80) من طريق سعيد بن سلام العطار حدثنا أبو ميسرة عن قتادة عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا ولي أحدكم أخاه فليحسن كفنه فإنهم يبعثون في أكفانهم ويتزاورون في أكفانهم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد هالك سعيد بن سلام هذا كذبه ابن نمير وقال البخاري : يذكر بوضع الحديث وضعفه آخرون وشذ العجلي فقال : لا بأس به وأبو ميسرة لم أعرفه 
-      وقد خالفه شعبة فرواه عن قتادة به دون قوله : ( فإنهم يبعثون ....) 
أخرجه الخطيب أيضا ( 4/160) 
وهذا القدر من الحديث صحيح مخرج في ( الجنائز ) ( ص 58) 
وقال رحمه الله :
-      والحديث أورده ابن الجوزي في ( الموضوعات ) ( ص 579) من ( اللآلى ) – هند ) من رواية العقيلي بسنده عن العطار به ) ولم أره في ترجمة العطار من الضعفاء ) للعقيلي ومن رواية ابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( ق154/2) عن سليمان بن أرقم عن ابن سيرين عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا 
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
( سليمان بن أرقم متروك وكذا سعيد بن سلام ) 
وتعقبه السيوطي بقوله :
( قلت : الحديث حسن صحيح له طرق كثيرة وشواهد ...) 
ثم ذكره من حديث جابر وفيه عنعنة ابي أبي الزبير وقد أخرجه أيضا المعافا بن زكريا في ( جزء من حديثه ) ( 1/2) ورجاله كلهم ثقات وهو عزاه للحارث في ( مسنده ) والديلمي وفي ( إسنادهما ) من لم أعرفه مع العنعنة 
-      وذكره أيضا من حديث البيهقي في ( شعب الإيمان ) بسنده عن أبي قتادة مرفوعا نحوه دون قوله : فإنهم يبعثون ...) وفيه التزاور
وفي سنده مسلم بن إبراهيم الوراق كذبه ابن معين عن عكرمة بن عمار قال في ( التقريب ) : ( صدوق يغلط وفي روايته عن يحيى بن أبي كثير اضطراب ولم يكن له كتاب ) 
ثم ذكر له بعض الشواهد الموقوفة فالحديث عندي حسن بمجموع هذه الطرق . والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
( استدراك وتنبيه ) :
 اولا : والحديث الذي من رواية العقيلي بسنده عن العطار الذي قال فيه الألباني رحمه الله ولم أره من ترجمة العطار من (  الضعفاء ) للعقيلي 
وهو موجود في ترجمة راشد أبي مسرة العطار في ( الضعفاء ) ( 2/55) 
ثانيا : قوله رحمه الله : ثم ذكره من حديث جابر وفيه عنعنة ابي الزبير وقد اخرجه المعافا بن زكريا في ( جزء من حديثه ) ( 1/2) 
فيه نظر :
لا يوجد فيه نفس اللفظ عند المعافى بن زكريا وان كان فيه تمام المتن بذكر التزوار فقد رواه ابن جريج وايوب السختياني وابن لهيعة وغيرهم عن ابي الزبير وسليمان بن موسى ووهب بن منبه عن جابر لم يذكروا إلا إحسان كفن الميت ورواية ابن جريج اخرجها مسلم في ( صحيحه ) ( 943) .. ) 
استفدته من احد الفضلاء نفع الله بهم .
( فائدة ) :
-      قال الشيخ المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في حاشية ( الفوائد المجموعة ) :
الخبر ذكره ابن الجوزي منسوبا الى ابي هريرة مرفوعا وبين ان في سنده سليمان بن أرقم وهو متروك 
أقول :وفيه أحمد بن صالح المكي احسبه الشمومي وهو تالف ثم ذكره من طريق سعيد بن سلام العطار ثنا ابو ميسرة عن قتادة عن انس ( رفعه ) إذا ولي احدكم أخاه فليحسن كفنه فغنهم يبعثون في اكفانهم ويتزاورون في اكفانهم ( واعل بأن سعيد بن سلام متروك فأما السيوطي فساقه في اللآلى عن ابي الزبير مرسلا ثم ذكر خبرا للديلمي بسند فيه نظر الى ابن ناجية ...) ا ه 
-      ولقد ذكر الفاضل المعلق على كتاب ( تلخيص الموضوعات ) للذهبي رحمه الله ابو تميم ياسر ابراهيم محمد حفظه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص 4-6) :
( .. وابن الجوزي رحمه الله كان كثير الغلط فيما يصنف لانه كان يفرغ من الكتاب ولا يعتبره قال الذهبي رحمه الله في السير ( 21/387) : له أوهام وألوان من ترك المراجعة واخذ العلم من  صحف وصنف شيئا لو عاش عمرا ثانيا لما لحق ان يحرره ويتقنه )
قال الحافظ سيف الدين ابن المجد المتوفى سنة 643 ه هو كثير الوهم جدا فغن في مشيخته مع صغرها اوهاماً وسرد له عدة أوهام ) 
قال  السيف بن المجد سمعت ابن نقطة يقول لابن الأخضر ألا تجيب عن بعض أوهام ابن الجوزي قال : إنما يتتبع على من قل غلطه فأما هذا فأوهامه كثيرة ) ا ه 
-      ومن هذه المصنفات التي كثر خطأ ابن الجوزي فيها كتابيه ( الموضوعات ) و ( العلل المتناهية ) وقد تصدى لها الإمام الحافظ شمس الدين أبو عبد الله الذهبي أحد الحفاظ فاختصرهما وهذبهما ونقحهما وتعقب ابن الجوزي فيما وقع فيه من اوهام فزاد من قيمة هذين الكتابين ...) ا ه
قال المعلق على الحديث ( حسنوا أكفان موتاكم فإنهم يتزاورون في قبورهم ) 
قال في الحاشية ( ص 346) :
(( تعقب على ابن الجوزي بان الحديث له طرق وشواهد كما في اللآلى ) ( 2/440-441) وأجاب عنها العلامة المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله فأجاد في تعليقه على الفوائد المجموعة ( ص 269-271) .
والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه رواه أبو اسحاق الحربي في ( غريب الحديث ) ( 5/28/2) حدثنا محمد بن سهل : حدثنا عبد الرازق : أخبرنا معمر عن همام : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : ( إذا استلج أحدكم باليمين في أهله فإنه آثم له عند الله من الكفارة التي أمره بها ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم وأخرجه أحمد ( 2/278و317) : ثنا عبد الرازق به نحوه .
وقد توبع فقد أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/301) والحربي أيضا من طريق يحيى بن صالح الوحاظي : ثنا معاوية بن سلام عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عكرمة بلفظ : ( من استلج في أهله بيمين فهو أعظم إثماً ليس تغني الكفارة ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط البخاري 
-      وأقره الذهبي رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      قد تبين لي ان الحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله قد [ وهما ] في استدراك الحديث على البخاري فقد رأيته أخرجه في ( صحيحه ) ( 6626) لكن بلفظ ( .. أعظم إثما ليبر يعني الكفارة )) 
وهو بهذا اللفظ أولى من اللفظ الذي عند الحاكم وهو في بعض نسخ البخاري مثل لفظ الحاكم كما في ( فتح الباري ) ( 11/520) 
وقال في تفسير اللفظ المحفوظ :
(( والتقدير : ليترك اللجاج ويبر ثم فسر البر بالكفارة والرماد أنه يترك اللجاج فيما حلف ويفعل المحلوف عليه ويحصل له البر بأداء الكفارة عن اليمين الذي حلفه إذا حنث )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهذا التفسير والشرح أولى مما قاله الحربي والله اعلم 

قلت :
تفسير الحربي الذي ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله :
قال الحربي رحمه الله :
(( قوله : ( استلج ...) من اللجاج وهو تكرير اليمين وتوكيدها والإقامة عليها بقول : فإذا كانت يمينه على لجاج وتأكيد وغير استثناء فعليه إثم عظيم وليس تغني الكفارة عنه من الإثم الذي أصابه وإنما الكفارة على الذي على غير تأكيد ولا لجاج ويندم فيفعل ويكفر )) 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/122) من طريق ابن وهب عن ابي هانئ الخولاني عن أبي علي الجنبي – وهو عمرو بن مالك – عن فضالة بن عبيد رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( أفلح من هدي إلى الإسلام وكان عيشه كفافا ً وقنع به ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله : وهو كما قالا .
وأخرجه الترمذي ( 2/56) وابن حبان ( 2541) والحاكم ( 1/35) كذا ابن المبارك في ( الزهد ) ( 553) ومن طريقه القضاعي في ( مسنده ) ( ق52/1) وأحمد ( 6/19) من طريق حيوة بن شريح : أخبرني أبو هاني ... بلفظ (( طوبى لمن هدي ...)) الحديث 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      الصواب : انه صحيح فقط كما قالا في الراوية الأولى فإن عمرو بن مالك لم يخرج له مسلم شيئاً .

2
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/324) والدولابي في ( الكنى ) ( 1/155) والمخلص في ( الفوائد المنتقاة ) * ( 1/38/2) وابن ابي الدنيا في ( العقوبات ) *( 87/1) والهيثم بن كليب في ( مسنده ) ( ق84/2) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 9787) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 7/242و 8/315) والقضاعي في ( مسند الشهاب ) ( 49/2) من طريق مخلد بن يزيد عن بشير بن سلمان عن سيار أبي الحكم عن طارق بن شهاب عن ابن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اقتربت الساعة ولا يزداد الناس على الدنيا إلا حرصا ولا يزدادون من الله إلا بعدا ً ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح الإسناد 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قالا او قريب منه فإن في مخلد بن يزيد كلاما يسيراً 
-      لكن وقع عنده ( بشير بن زاذان ) ولذلك تعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله : (( قلت : منكر وبشير ضعفه الدارقطني واتهمه ابن الجوزي ) 
-      وهذا غير بشير بن سلمان هذا ضعيف وذاك ثقة من رجال مسلم وهو صاحب هذا الحديث كما وقع في المصارد المذكورة 
-      فلا تغتر بتعقب الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله المذكور ولا بمتابعة المناوي له بقوله عقبه : (( فأنى له الصحة )) ؟!
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

-      والحديث اخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا رحمه الله ( 281 ه )  في ( العقوبات ) 
والكتاب حققه محمد خير رمضان يوسف دار ابن حزم ط 1416 ه 

قال محققه في مقدمته ( ص 5- 6) :
( إن العقوبات الإلهية حق ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم حكاية عن أقوام سابقين وتهديدا لأقوام لاحقين لا يعتبرون وجاءت السنة النبوية الكريمة فبينت وفصلت وضربت المثال وذكرت الوقائع وحذرت الأمة الاسلامية من التهاون بالاوامر الألهية حتى لا يصيبها ما اصاب الأمم السابقة من السنن الألهية ..وتلتها كتب الزهد والرقائق والوعظ والارشاد فجمعت بين ذكر الآيات الكريمة وتفسيرها والاحاديث النبوية الشريفة واخبار الأمم السالفة ووصايا الحكماء  في ذلك ونصائح الآباء والعلماء من سلف هذه الامة والاخيار 
وهذا واحد من الكتب الاخيرة الذي جمع بين الاخبار السابقة لا اعرف احدا سبق مؤلفه في افراد موضوعه في تصنيف مستقل ثم تلاه علماء آخرون فصنفوا فيه ..) ا ه
وإن قراءة هذا الكتاب وتدبر معانيه والاعتبار بما ورد فيه من ذكر عقوبات إلهية حلت بالافراد او اصابت الجماعات او سلطت على الأمم فيها فائدة كبيرة ودرس لكل عاقل ومؤمن منيب وخاشع متذكر ... يعرف هذه العقوبات فيتجنب اسبابها ويخشى غضب الله وسخطه ..والجماعات والأمم ينبغي ان تعتبر ..بل ينبغي على كل مجلس من مجالس الأمم في كل بلدان العالم ان يعتبروا وان يدرسوا العقوبات والسنن الالهية التي حلت باسلافهم او غيرهم فيجتنبوها حتى لا يصيب اقوامهم ما اصابهم ليعتبروا من كتب الاديان ومن كتب التاريخ ووقائع الدهور .. ماضيا وحاضرا .. ويعد هذا الكتاب احد المصادر المهمة لهذا الموضوع الذي وردت فيه اقوال نادرة واخبار عجيبة عن امم سابقة واقوام انبياء تتالت عليهم النذر فلم يعتبروا حتى حلت بهم النقم . واقوال وحكم ووصايا نادرة من سلف هذه الأمة ) 
ولا يخفى ان بين هذه الاخبار والحكايات ما لا يصح من اسرائيليات وما اليها ولكنها قليلة نبهت إليها في معظمها ويعرفها القارئ من سردها )
وهنا – ذكر بعض الكتب التي وردت في هذا الموضوع او جوانب مما يخص موضوعه مباشرة فمنها :
1-           اثر الذنوب في هدم الامم والشعوب محمد محمود الصواف ط الرسالة 
2-           اثر المعاصي على الفرد والمجتمع / الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين ط 
3-           ازمتنا الحضارية في ضوء سنة الله في الخلق : احمد محمد كنعان 
4-           اساب هلاك الامم وسنة الله في القوم المجرمين والمنحرفين / عبد الله التليدي 
5-           اضواء من القرىن الكريم في فضل الطاعات وثمراتها وخطر المعاصي وعقوباتها / حسنين محمد مخلوف 
6-           تحذير الداني والقاصي من عقوبات الذنوب والمعاصي / جمع احمد فريد
7-           تذكير ذوي القلوب بخطر المعاصي والذنوب / صبري بن سلامة شاهين
8-           حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم / جودت سعيد تقديم مالك بن نبي 
9-           الخسف والآيات / ابو نعيم الاصبهاني ذكره السمعاني في التحبير ( 1/181) والذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء ( 19/306) 
10-     الذنوب وأثرها السيء على الافراد والمجتمعات / عبد الرحمن بن الجوزي دراسة وتحقيق وتخريج ابراهيم الحازمي 
11-     الذنوب وقبح آثارها على الافراد والشعوب / محمد احمد سيد أحمد
12-     سنن الله في الامم من خلال ايات القرآن / تحت اشراف ناصر العمر 
13-     سنن الله في المجتمع من خلال القرآن / محمد الصادق عرجون
14-     سنة الله في عقاب الأمم في القرآن الكريم / عبد السلام الشريف
15-     في سنن الله الكونية / محمد احمد الغمراوي 
16-     المعاصي وآثارها على الفرد والمجتمع / حامد المصلح 
وقال محققه ( ص 9) :
-      ومخطوطة الكتاب نسخة وحيدة لا اعرف لها ثانية وهي من مقتنيات المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق برقم ( 577/ 2مجموع ) 

وقال عفا الله عنه ( ص :186) في الهامش في ثنايا تخريجه للحديث 
-      وسيار أبو الحكم ورد في تهذيب الكمال ( 12/314) انه يروي عن طارق بن شهاب ويروي عنه بشير أبو اسماعيل واورد المحقق قول الدارقطني من العلل أنه لم يسمع من طارق بن شهاب شيئا ولم يرو عنه وفي تقريب التهذيب ( ص262) أنه ليس هو الذي يروي عن طارق بن شهاب . ثم ذكر توثيقه . وذكر الإمام البخاري أن سيار بن أبي سيار وهو سيار بن وردان الواسطي يروي عن طارق بن شهاب ثم أورد اقوالا أخرى ( التاريخ الكبير ) ( 4/161) وقال عفا الله عنه : ( انظر موضح أوهام الجمع والتفريق ) للخطيب البغدادي ( 2/155) 
-      قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وذكر الخطيب في ( موضح اوهام الجمع والتفريق ( 2/155)  من طريق  رواية  شعبة عن سيار ابي الحكم عن ثابت البناني عن انس رضي الله عنه انه مر على صبيان فسلم عليهم ثم حدث ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على صبيان فسلم عليهم .
وسيار هو الواسطي الذي روى عنه عباد بن كثير ...) ا ه 
وذكر الرواية الثانية من طريق اسماعيل بن عياش عن عباد بن كثير عن سيار الواسطي عن اسحاق بن عبد الله بن ابي طلحة عن انس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تتصبحوا وقيلوا فان الشياطين لا تقيل .
قال ابو الحسن : تفرد به ابو الحكم سيار بن وردان عن اسحاق وتفرد به عنه عباد بن كثير ولم يروه عنه غير اسماعيل بن عياش .
ولم يعلق عليه العلامة المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله .
والله اعلم 
وطارق بن شهاب بن عبد شمس البجلي الأحمسي الكوفي أبو عبد الله رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يسمع منه ت 82 ه تقريب التهذيب ( ص 281) .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
ذكر الحافظ المزي رحمه الله  في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 3/351) :
سيار أبو الحكم العنزي الواسطي ويقال البصري وهو سيار بن أبي سيار واسمه وردان وقيل : ورد وقيل : دينار ويقال : إنه أخو مساور الوراق لأمه .
روى عن : ...و طارق بن شهاب ( بخ د ت ق )  .. ) ا ه
-      قال الشيخ بشار عواد معروف في الهامش : قال الدارقطني : لم يسمع من طارق بن شهاب شيئا ولم يرو عنه ( العلل : 1/ 196) .
-      وقال الدارقطني : قول البخاري – يعني في ترجمة سيار ابي الحكم – سمع طارق بن شهاب  [ وهم منه  ]وممن تابعه على ذلك والذي يروي عن طارق هو سيار ابو حمزة قال ذلك : أحمد ويحيى وغيرهما 
-      وقال أحمد بن حنبل : هو سيار أبو حمزة وليس قولهم سيار أبو الحكم بشيء ابو الحكم ما له ولطارق بن شهاب إنما هو سيار ابو حمزة .
-      وذكر الحافظ المزي في ترجمة سيار ابو حمزة الكوفي قوله روى عن : طارق بن شهاب وقيس بن أبي حازم .
-      وجاء في علل الدارقطني ( س 762) – وسئل عن حديث طارق بن شهاب عن ابن مسعود قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اقتربت الساعة ولا يزداد الناس على الدنيا إلا حرصا ولا يزداد منهم إلا بعدا ...الحديث 
فقال : يرويه بشير بن سلمان عن سيار واختلف عنه فرواه جماعة منهم مخلد بن يزيد ووكيع ويحيى بن آدم وعبد الله بن داود الخريبي وابو احمد الزبيري فقالوا كلهم عن سيار ابي الحكم وقولهم : سيار ابو الحكم [ وهم ] وانما هو سيار ابو حمزة الكوفي .
-      وقال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله في ( احاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة )  قال الإمام الدولابي رحمه الله في ( الكنى ) ( 1/155) : اخبرني احمد بن شعيب قال : انبأ عبد الحميد بن محمد قال : حدثنا مخلد قال : حدثنا بشير ابو اسماعيل عن سيار ابي الحكم عن طارق عن ابن مسعود به 
قال رحمه الله :
هذا الحديث اذا نظرت الى سنده حكمت له بالحسن وبشير هو ابن سلمان ابو اسماعيل واما سيار  فالصحيح انه ابو حمزة وليس بابي الحكم وقد كان بشير بن سلمان يهم فيه ويقول : ابو الحكم وابو الحكم من رجال الجماعة واما سيار ابو حمزة فمستور الحال والحديث ضعيف لان سيارا ابا حمزة لا يرتقي الى الحجية ولكن يصلح في الشواهد ) ا ه 

 قال الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة ( 6/631) برقم ( 2767) 
-       رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير سيار وهو سيار ابو الحكم كما وقع في رواية البخاري وكذا الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 4/385) واحمد في رواية ( 1/419) وكذا في رواية الحاكم ... ولكن قيل : أنه سيار أبو حمزة ورجحه الحافظ في ( التهذيب ) ..) ا ه 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

ما أخرجه الطبراني ( رقم 1908) والحاكم ( 1/529) والضياء في المختارة ( 66/86/1) من طريق هلال بن خباب عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعمه العباس : ( يا عمّ ! أكثر الدعاء بالعافية ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط البخاري وقد روي بلفظ آخر 
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الضياء المقدسي رحمه الله :
-      ( قلت : هلال بن خباب وثقه الإمام أحمد ويحيى بن معين وغيرهما وقال إبراهيم بن الجنيد : سألت يحيى بن معين عن هلال بن خباب ؟ وقلت : عن يحيى القطان يزعم أنه تغير قبل ان يموت واختلط . فقال يحيى : لا ما اختلط ولا تغير قلت ليحيى : فثقة هو ؟ قال : ثقة مأمون ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      يبدو من مجموع أقوال الأئمة فيه أنه تغير قليلا في آخر عمره ولذلك قال الحافظ فيه : ( صدوق تغير بآخره ) لكن ل[ م يخرج له البخاري  ] فالحديث حسن فقط 
-      واللفظ الآخر الذي أشار اليه الحاكم – فيما يظهر – ما رواه يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال : (( قلت يا رسول الله علمني شيئا أسأله الله عز وجل قال : سل الله العافية فمكثت أياما .... الحديث ) 
أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 726) والترمذي ( 2/266) وأحمد ( 1/209) 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      ( حديث صحيح وعبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل قد سمع من العباس بن عبد المطلب ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      لكن يزيد بن أبي زياد الهاشمي مولاهم فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه فلعل تصحيحه بالنظر الى طريقه السابقة وشواهده فقد روي من حديث أنس نحوه ..
قال الهيثمي رحمه  الله ( 10/175) 
-      رواه الطبراني وفيه هلال بن خباب وهو ثقة وقد ضعفه جماعة وبقية رجاله ثقات .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-      قال العلامة المباركفوري رحمه الله في ( تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ) (395/9) : ( سل الله العافية ) : في أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم للعباس بالدعاء بالعافية بعد تكرير العباس سؤاله بأن يعلمه شيئا يسأل الله به دليل جلي بأن الدعاء بالعافية بان الدعاء بالعافية لا يساويه شيء من الأدعية ولا يقوم مقامه شيء من الكلام الذي يدعى به ذو الجلال والإكرام وقد تقدم تحقيق معنى العافية أنها دفاع الله عن العبد فالداعي بها قد سأل ربه دفاعه عن كل ما ينويه وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينزل عمه العباس منزلة أبيه ويرى له من الحق ما يرى الولد لوالده في  تخصيصه بهذا الدعاء وقصره على مجرد الدعاء بالعافية تحريك لهمم الراغبين على ملازمته وان يجعلوه من اعظم ما يتوسلون به الى ربهم سبحانه وتعالى ويستدفعون به في كل ما يهمهم ثم كلمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : ( سل الله العافية في الدنيا والآخرة ) فكان هذا الدعاء من هذه الحيثية قد صار عدة لدفع كل ضر وجلب كل خير والاحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة جدا قال الجزري في عدة الحصن الحصين : لقد تواتر هذا المعنى عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاؤه بالعافية وورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لفظا ومعنى من نحو من خمسين طريقا .)  ا ه 
-      يقول ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في( صيد الخاطر)( ص 233) 
(  السعيد من ذل لله وسأل العافية فإنه لا يوهب العافية على الإطلاق إذا لا بد من بلاء ولا يزال العاقل يسأل العافية ليتغلب على جمهور أحواله فيقرب الصبر على يسير البلاء وفي الجملة ينبغي للإنسان أنه لا سبيل لمحبوباته خالصة ففي كل جرعة غصص وفي كل لقمة شجأ  وعلى الحقيقة ما الصبر إلا على الأقدار وقل ان تجري الأقدار إلا على خلاف مراد النفس فالعاقل من دارى نفسه في الصبر بوعد الجر وتسهيل الأمر ليذهب زمان البلاء سالما من شكوى ثم يستغيث بالله تعالى سائلا العافية فاما المتجلد فما عرف الله قط نعوذ بالله من الجهل به ونسأله عرفانه إنه كريم مجيب ) 
-      قال الجزري في ( عدة الحصن الحصين ) : لقد تواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوا  من خمسين طريقا ومن أشهر هذه الاحاديث الصحاح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما سئل شيئا أحب إليه من ان يسأل العافية ) رواه الترمذي برقم 3515 عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه 
-      وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( سلوا الله العفو والعافية فإن أحدا لم يعط بعد اليقين خيرا من العافية ) ( رواه احمد والترمذي برقم 3558 عن ابي بكر رضي الله عنه ) ( صحيح الجامع ( 3632) 
قال المناوي رحمه الله في ( فيض القدير ) :
( سلوا الله العفو والعافية : أي واحذروا سؤال البلاء فإن احدا لم يعط خيرا بعد اليقين خيرا من العافية ( افرد العافية بعد جمعها لأن معنى العفو محو الذنب ومعنى العافية السلامة من الأسقام والبلاء فاستغنى عن ذكر العفو بها لشمولها ثم إنه جمع بين عافيتي الدنيا والدين لان صلاح العبد لا يتم في الدارين إلا بالعفو واليقين فاليقين يدفع عنه عقوبة الآخرة والعافية تدفع عنه امراض الدنيا في قلبه وبدنه ) 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 2/333) ثنا يحيى بن يزيد بن عبد الملك ( الأصل : عن عبد الملك ) عن أبيه عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أكثروا من قول لا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      إسناد ضعيف من أجل يحيى بن يزيد وأبيه وهو النوفلي 
-      لكن الحديث صحيح فإن له طريقا أخرى وشواهد .
الطريق الاخرى :
ما اخرجه الترمذي ( 2/280) من طريق مكحول ن أبي هريرة به وقال رحمه الله :( ليس إسناده بمتصل مكحول لم يسمع من أبي هريرة ) 
الشواهد :
حديث ابي ايوب الأنصاري عند أحمد وغيره وصححه ابن حبان ( 2338) ومن حديث عبد الله بن عمر .
-      والحديث عزاه السيوطي لابن عدي فقط عن أبي هريرة ! وأقره المناوي !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( تنبيه ) :
-      ذكر السيوطي في ( الجامعين ) شاهدا من حديث جابر بلفظ ( أكثروا من قول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله فإنها تدفع تسعة وتسعين بابا من الضر أدناها الهم ) وقال رحمه الله :
(( رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وعندي وقفة في ثبوت هذا اللفظ عن جابر في ( الأوسط ) فإن المنذري رحمه الله ثم الهيثمي لم يذكراه في كتابيهما أصلا .
-      وإنما أورداه من رواية الأوسط ( وهو فيه برقم – 5360) عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ : ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله دواء من تسعة وتسعين داء أيسرها الهم ) 
وكذلك رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في ( الفرج بعد الشدة) * ( ص :6- الهند ) والحاكم ( 2/255) و الطبراني 
وقال الطبراني رحمه الله :
(( لم يروه عن ابن عجلان إلا بشر بن رافع ) 

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو واه كما قال الذهبي رحمه الله في تعقبه على الحاكم ونحوه في ( الترغيب 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-      والحديث عزاه السيوطي رحمه الله لابن عدي فقط من حديث أبي هريرة ! وأقره المناوي رحمه الله ) قاله الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة .
-      عزاه السيوطي رحمه الله في  ( الجامع الصغير ) الى ابن ابي الدنيا في كتاب ( الفرج بعد الشدة ) فقصر رحمه الله في العزو  وقال المناوي رحمه الله في شرحه عليه ( فيض القدير ) ( 6/425) : ( وفيه كما في الميزان بشر بن رافع قال البخاري لا يتابع في حديثه وقال احمد ضعيف وقال غيره حدث بمناكير هذا منها وقضية كلام المصنف ذا  لا يوجد مخرجا لأحد من المشاهير الذين وضع لهم الرموز مع ان الطبراني خرجه في الأوسط وفيه بشر المذكور قال الهيثمي : وبقية رجاله ثقات ) 
وقال الشيخ حفظه الله عند تخريجه للحديث  :
(( فالحديث بهذا الإسناد ضعيف لحال بشر بن رافع فقد ضعفه اكثر اهل العلم بالحديث وان اختلفوا في : هل هو بشر بن رافع أبو اسباط الحارثي أم الكوفي ؟
فكلاهما فيه ضعف لكن احاديث بشر كما قال ابن عدي انكر من احاديث ابي اسباط الكوفي لكن هذا الحديث قد جاء التصريح بتسمية بشر ونسبته ) الحارثي ( فعلم انه المراد ) .
ووما يدل على ضعف حديثه تفرده بهذا الحديث عن محمد بن عجلان دون ثقات اصحابه فاين كانوا عن هذا الحديث ؟ 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ) ( 3/140-141) :
(( وإن تفرد الثقة المتقن يعد صحيحا غريبا وغن تفرد الصدوق ومن دونه يعد منكرا وغن إكثار الراوي من الأحاديث التي لا يوافق عليها لفظا أو إسنادا يصيره متروك الحديث ) 
وهذه أحكام الحفاظ عليه :
1-           قال ابن عدي رحمه الله في ترجمة بشر راويه – وقد ذكر له هذا الحديث في ترجمته : ( وهو مقارب الحديث لا بأس باخباره ولم اجد له حديثا منكرا وعند البخاري أن بشر بن رافع هذا أبو الاسباط الحارثي وعند يحيى بن معين إن أبا اسباط شيخ كوفي ولكن قد ذكر يوسف بن سلمان عن حاتم عن ابي اسباط الحارثي اليماني وعند النسائي ان بشر بن رافع غير ابي الاسباط وما قاله البخاري فمحتمل وما قاله يحيى والنسائي فمحتمل ايضا والله اعلم انهما واحد او اثنان وبشر بن رافع وابو الاسباط ان كانا اثنين فلهما احاديث غير ما ذكرته وكأن احاديث بشر بن رافع انكر من احاديث ابي الاسباط ) 
2-             و قال ابن حبان في ترجمة بشر : ((يأتي بالطامات فيهما يروي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير أشياء موضوعة يعرفها من لم يكن الحديث صناعته كأنه كان المتعمد لها روى عن ابن عجلان ..)) ثم ساق له حديثنا هذا .
3-             و قال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح ولم يخرجاه وبشر بن رافع الحارثي ليس بالمتروك وإن لم يخرجاه .
4-             
و قال ابن الجوزي : هذا حديث لا يصح قال ابن حبان بشر بن رافع يروي أشياء موضوعة كأنه المتعمد لها قال أحمد : بشر ليس بشيء .
5- و قال المنذري : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط والحاكم وقال صحيح الإسناد ، قال الحافظ – يعني المنذري - : بل في إسناده بشر بن رافع أبو الأسباط ويأتي الكلام عليه ( الترغيب و الترهيب 2/291) و كذلك قوله في موضع آخر من نفس كتابه (2/383).
6- و ذكر هذا الحديث الذهبي في عداد الأحاديث التي أنكرت على بشر بن رافع كما في ترجمته من (( ميزان الاعتدال )) ( 2/28-29) .
7- و قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وفيه بشر ابن رافع الحارثي وهو ضعيف وقد وثق وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح إلا أن النسخة من الطبراني الأوسط سقط منها عجلان والد محمد الذي بينه وبين أبي هريرة والله أعلم (مجمع الزوائد 10 / 98).
8- وقال المناوي في (( فيض القدير )) (6/425) : (( و فيه كما في الميزان بشر بن رافع قال البخاري: لا يتابع في حديثه ، و قال أحمد : ضعيف وقال غيره : حدث بمناكير هذا منها ))

قلت : فالحديث واه كما قال الالباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة من حديث ابي هريرة بلفظ ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله دواء ...أيسرها الهم ) 
والله أعلم 
وللحديث شواهد ومنها :
ما اخرجه الطيالسي ( 2494) وأحمد ( 2/235) والحاكم ( 1/21) من طريق يحيى بن أبي سليم قال : سمعت عمرو بن ميمون يحدث عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ألا أدلك على كلمة من تحت العرش من كنز الجنة ؟ تقول : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله فيقول الله عز وجل : أسلم عبدي واستسلم ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح ولا يحفظ له علة 
-      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قالا رحمهم الله 
وله شاهد آخر من حديث قيس بن سعد بن عبادة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ألا أدلك على باب من أبواب الجنة ؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ) 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2/377) وأحمد ( 3/422) والبزار ( ص298- زوائده ) والبيهقي في ( الشعب ) ( 1/386) من طريق وهب بن جرير : حدثنا أبي قال : سمعت منصور بن زاذان عن ميمون بن أبي شبيب عن قيس بن سعد به 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
-      حديث حسن صحيح غريب 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وهو كما قال رحمه الله وقد اعل بالانقطاع 
قال الهيثمي في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 10/98) :
(( رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير ميمون بن أبي شبيب وهو ثقة ) 
وقد تعقبه الحافظ في ( زوائد البزار ) بقوله :
(( قلت : لكن لم يسمع من قيس )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      لا أدري من اين جاء الحافظ رحمه الله بهذا النفي الجازم مع انه ذكر في ( التهذيب ) انه روى عن معاذ بن جبل وعمر وعلي وأبي ذر والمقداد وابن مسعود والمغيرة بن شعبة وعائشة وغيرهم وتاريخ وفاته لا ينفي سماعه فإنه مات ( 83 ه ) وتوفي قيس بن سعد سنة ( 60 ه ) 
-      وقول أبي داود رحمه الله : ( لم يدرك عائشة ) بعيد عندي كيف وهي توفيت سنة ( 57 ه ) فبين وفاتيهما ست وعشرون سنة فقط 
-      فقد ادركها قطعا 
-      نعم لا يلزم من الإدراك ثبوت سماعه منها فهذا شي آخر ويؤيد ما ذكرت ان الحافظ نفسه قد ذكره في ( التقريب ) في الطبقة الثالثة وهي الطبقة الوسطى من التابعين الذي رووا عن الصحابة كالحسن البصري وابن سيرين . والله اعلم 
-      وقال رحمه الله :
-      ( تنبيه ) :
لقد خفي على الهيثمي ثم ابن حجر العسقلاني كون حديث قيس في ( سنن الترمذي ) فأورده الاول في ( مجمع الزوائد ) وهو والحافظ في ( زوائد البزار ) 
-      وكذلك خفي على المنذري فلم يعزوه للترمذي بل قال رحمه الله ( 2/256) : ( رواه الحاكم وقال : صحيح على شرطها ) وصححه على شرط الشيخين ووافقه الذهبي رحمهم الله :
وغير ذلك من الشواهد التي ذكرها الشيخ رحمه الله وفي بعضها مقال .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

قلت :
وفي معنى ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ) فوائد ومعاني وتنبيهات :
-      كنز من كنوز الجنة كما ورد في الاحاديث الصحيحة في صحيح البخاري ومسلم  من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري 
-      قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : قال العلماء : سبب ذلك أنّها كلمة اسْتسلام وتفويض إلى الله تعالى، واعْتراف بالإذعان له ، وأنّه لا صانع غيره ، ولا رادّ لأمره ، وأنّ العبد لا يملك شيئاً من الأمر، ومعنى الكنز هنا : أنّه ثواب مدّخر في الجنّة ، وهو ثواب نفيس ، كما أنّ الكنز أنفس أموالكم )) .
وقال الامام ابن القيّم رحمه الله : لمّا كان الكنز هو المال النفيس المجتمع الذي يخفى على أكثر النّاس ، وكان هذا شأن هذه الكلمة ، كانت كنزاً من كنوز الجنة ، فأوتيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كنز تحت العرش ، وكان قائلها أسلم واستسلم لمن أزمّة الأمور بيديه ، وفوّض أمره إليه )) . 

( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ) معناها كما جاء في حديث صححه بعضهم ( لا حول عن معصية الله إلا بعصمة الله ولا قوة على طاعة الله إلا بعون الله )
وقال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله ( فإنّ المعنى : لا تحوّل للعبد من حال إلى حال ، ولا قوة له على ذلك إلاّ بالله ، وهذه كلمة عظيمة وهي كنز من كنوز الجنّة )) .
 ( تنبيه ) :
-      *وهو أن البعض يقول هذا الذكر عند حلول المصائب على هيئة الإسترجاع*
*,**والأصل عند ذلك قوله ( إن لله وإنا إليه راجعون )*

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - : هذه الكلمة كلمة استعانة لا كلمة**استرجاع وكثير من الناس يقولها عند المصائب بمنزلة الاسترجاع ويقولها جزعا لا صبرا** (* *الاستقامة 2/81 , الفتاوى الكبرى 2/390**)*

*-     *  وقال رحمه الله :
وقول لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله يوجب الإعانة ولهذا سنها النبي إذا قال المؤذن حي على الصلاة فيقول المجيب : لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله متفق عليه .(الفتاوى 13 /322) 

1.     وللشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر حفظه  الله رسالة في ذلك شرح  الحوقلة ومفهومها ودلالتها العقدية .
ويمكن أن نلخص الدلالات العقدية لهذه الكلمة العظيمة في النقاط التالية:
1 – أنَّها كلمة استعانة بالله العظيم، فحريٌّ بقائلها والمحافظ عليها أن يظفر بعون الله له وتوفيقه وتسديده.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله -: (( وقول " لا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله " يوجب الإعانةَ؛ ولهذا سنّها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قال المؤذّن: حيّ على الصلاة، فيقول المجيب: لا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله، فإذا قال: حي على الفلاح، قال المجيب: لا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله.
وقال المؤمن لصاحبه:{وَلَوْلا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللَّهِ} ولهذا يؤمر بهذا من يخاف العين على شيء، فقوله:ما شاء الله، تقديره: ما شاء الله كان، فلا يأمن؛ بل يؤمن بالقدر ويقول: لا قوّة إلاّ بالله، وفي حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه المتفق عليه ، أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"هي كنز من كنوز الجنة" والكنز مال مجتمع لا يحتاج إلى جمع؛ وذلك أنَّها تتضمن التوكل والافتقار إلى الله تعالى.
ومعلوم أنَّه لا يكون شيء إلاّ بمشيئة الله وقدرته، وأنَّ الخلق ليس منهم شيء إلاّ ما أحدثه الله فيهم، فإذا انقطع طلب القلب للمعونة منهم وطلبها من الله فقد طلبها من خالقها الذي لا يأتي بها إلاّ هو، قال تعالى: {مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ} وقال تعالى:{وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ} وقال تعالى:{وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} وقال تعالى:{قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرِّهِ أَوْ أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ} .
وقال صاحب يس:{أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلا يُنْقِذُونِ إِنِّي إِذاً لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ} ولهذا يأمر الله بالتوكل عليه وحده في غير موضع، وفي الأثر: من سره أن يكون أقوى الناس فليتوكل على الله، ومن سره أن يكون أغنى الناس فليكن بما في يد الله أوثق منه بما في يده)) . 
ولهذا ورد في السنة مشروعية قول هذه الكلمة عند خروج المسلم من منزله لقضاء أموره الدينية أو الدنيوية استعانةً بالله واعتماداً عليه، فعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من قال – يعني إذا خرج من بيته – بسم الله، توكلت على الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله تعالى، يقال له: كفيت، ووقيت، وهديت، وتنحى عنه الشيطان، فيقول لشيطان آخر: كيف لك برجل قد هدي وكفي ووقي " رواه أبو داود والترمذي، وقال حديث حسن صحيح. 
ولهذا أيضاً جعل بعض أهل العلم هذه الكلمة في مستهل ومفتتح مؤلفاتهم طلباً للإعانة من الله عز وجل كما في مقدمة صريح السنة للطبري، والأربعين في دلائل التوحيد للهروي، والصفات للدار قطني وغيرها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*تصويب للإمام أبي داود السجستاني رحمه الله :*
*تصويب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :*


*في الحديث الذي رواه البغوي في ( حديث علي بن الجعد ) ( 11/122/1) عن زهير ( يعني بن معاوية ) عن امرأته – وذكر أنها صدوقة – أنها سمعت مليكة بنت عمر * - وذكر أنها ردت الغنم على أهلها في إمرة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه – أنها وضعت لها من وجع بها سمن بقر وقالت : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ألبانها شفاء وسمنها دواء ولحمها داء يعني البقر )* 

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-    * *إسناد حسن إن شاء الله تعالى* 
*-    * *أخرجه ابو داود في ( المراسيل ) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) وابن مندة في ( المعرفة ) في وابو نعيم في ( الطب ) بنحوه .*
*قال السخاوي رحمه الله في ( المقاصد الحسنة ) ( 331) :*
*-    * *( رجاله ثقات لكن الرواية عن مليكة لم تسم وقد وصفها الراوي عنه زهير ابن معاوية أحد الحفاظ بالصدق وأنها امرأته وذكر أبي داود في ( مراسيله ) لتوقفه في صحبة مليكة ظنا وقد جزم بصحبتها جماعة وله شواهد عن ابن مسعود رفعه : ( عليكم بألبان البقر وسمنانها وإياكم ولحومها فإن ألبانها وسمنانها دواء وشفاء ولحومها داء ) أخرجه الحاكم وتساهل في تصحيحه له كما بستطه مع بقية طرقه في بعض الأجوبة وقد ضحى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نسائه بالبقر وكأنه لبيان الجواز أ لعدم تيسر غيره وإلا فهو لا يتقرب إلى الله تعالى بالداء على أن الحليمي قال كما أسلفته في ( عليكم ) : إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قال في البقر ذلك لييبس الحجاز ويبوسة لحم البقر منه ورطوبة ألبانها وسمنها واستحسن هذا التأويل والله أعلم )* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-    * *وحديث ابن مسعود شاهد قوي لحديث الترجمة* 

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*( تنبيهات وفوائد ) :*
*-    * *ورد في الحديث لحوم البقر وسمنانها وألبانها* 
*-    * *وورد في حديث آخر ( إن الله عز وجل لم ينزل داء إلا أنزل له شفاء إلا الهرم فعليكم بألبان البقر فإنها ترم من كل الشجر )* 
*اخرجه الطيالسي ( 368) : حدثنا المسعودي عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-    * *من هذا الوجه أخرجه ابو نعيم في ( الطب )  ق126/2) والحاكم ( 1/197) ورجاله ثقات غير ان المسعودي كان اختلط قبل موته واسمه عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود الكفي لكنه قد توبع فأخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الكبير ) ( 3/49/1) من طريق زفر بن الهذيل عن أبي حنيفة عن قيس بن مسلم به وهذه متابعة لا بأس بها* 
*وخالفهما يزيد بن أبي خالد فقال : ن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره* 
*لم يذكر فيه عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه .*
*وقال رحمه الله في حديث برقم ( 518) الصحيحة :*
*( وجملة القول : إن الصواب في إسناد الحديث أنه من مسند ابن مسعود لاتفاق الجميع عليه خلافا لأبي خالد الدالاني وفي متنه لفظ المسعودي لمتابعة خلافا للرقاشي الذي لم يستثن الهرم* 
*والله اعلم .*
*وقال رحمه الله :*
*-    * *ثم وجدت للمسعودي متابعا آخر فقال البغوي في ( حديث علي بن الجعد ) ( ق97/1) : ثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني : ثنا أبو وكيع الجراح بن مليح عن قيس بن مسلم به سندا ومتنا ً*
*وهذا سند جيد رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم وفي ابي وكيع ضعف يسير في حفظه وقال الحافظ فيه :*
*       ( صدوق يهم ) .*
*قال الشيخ :*
*-    * *ورواه عن قيس بن مسلم :* 
*الركين بن الربيع الفزاري* 
*والمسعودي* 
*والجراح بن مليح الرؤاسي* 
*وابراهيم بن المهاجر* 
*وابو حنيفة النعمان* 
*والثوري من راية الفريابي عنه* 
*-    * *قيس بن الربيع الأسدي وايوب بن عائذ الطائي والثوري من رواية عبد الرحمن بن مهدي زيد بن الحباب فقصروا به جميعا على طارق بن شهاب ولم يجاوزوه* 
*-    * *ورواه عبد الرازق عن الثوري فجعله عن ابن مسعود قوله ولم يرفعه* 
*-    * *والصحيح المرفوع .*
*( فائدة ) :*
*-    * *وقد رد بعض أهل العلم حديث مليكة بنت عمرو السعدية و حديث عبد الله بن مسعود وحديث صهيب بن سنان* 
*بلفظ ( عليكم بألبان البقر وسمنانها وإياكم ولحومها فإن ألبانها وسمنانها دواء وشفاء ولحومها داء )* 
*اخرجه الحاكم ( 4/448) وقال :*
*-    * *صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه* 
*-    * *وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله :*
*سيف وهاه ابن حبان* 
*قال الزركشي في ( التذكرة في الاحاديث المشتهرة ) ( ص148) : ( هو منقطع وفي صحته نظر فان في الصحيح ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى عن نسائه بالبقر وهو لا يتقرب بالداء )* 
*وقال السخاوي في ( الاجوبة المرضية ) ( 23/1) :*
*ضعيف منقطع* 
*وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في ( اسئلة واجوبة ) ( ص 61)* 
*روي باسانيد ضعيفة ..*
*وفيه سيف بن مسكين السلمي البصري قال فيه ابن حبان في المجروحين ( 1/437) : ( يأتي بالمقوبات وللاشياء الموضوعات لا يحل الاحتجاج به لمخالفته للاثبات في الروايات على قلتها وقال الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي .*

*وقد أعرض عنه  الألباني رحمه الله عن ذكره كموضع شاهد ...*
*-    * *ومنهم من عد ذلك مخالفة ونكارة في متنه ووصف لحومها داء وانه صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى عن نسائه بالبقر وكيف يتقرب إلى الله بالداء وقوله عز وجل ({ والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون }*
*قال الحافظ ابو عبد الله الحسين بن الحسن الحليمي صاحب ( المنهاج ) في تأويل قوله (( وإياكم ولحومها فإن لحومها داء )) (( إنما قال ذلك لأن الأغلب على لحومها البرد واليبس وبلاد الحجاز قشيفة يابسة فلم يأمن إذا انضم الى ذلك الهواء أكل لحم البقر ان يزيدهم يبسا ً فيتضرروا بها وأما لبنها فرطب وسمنها بارد ففي كل منها الشفاء* 
*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :*
*-    * *(( انما كانت كذلك لانها تاكل  بالنهمة وترعى من كل الشجر حلوها ومرها وترد المزابل ومراعي السوء وترعى من المقاذير وتذر الاطايب من الشجر احيانا فلما صارت تاكل  بالنهمة صار لحمها داء والسمن او اللبن الحادث عن اخلاط الشجر دواء بالنهمة عليها نبت لحمها فصارت منزوعة البركة وكل شيء لا يبارك فيه فهو دواء في الدنيا والاخرة والدواء ضد الداء والشفاء بعد الدواء وهو البرء )* 

*ومنها حديث ( مليكة بنت عمرو ) :*
*-    * *ذكره الشيخ الألباني في ( الصحيحة ) برقم ( 1533) كما مر سابقا من حديث الترجمة وحسنه وقال رحمه الله وحديث ابن مسعود شاهد قوي لحديث الترجمة وهو كما قال رحمه الله* 
*-    * *قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله في تعليقه على كتاب المراسيل : ( إسناده ضعيف لجهالة المرأة التي روى عنها زهير !*
*-    * *وقال الشيخ نذير حمدان محقق الجزء الثامن من ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) بإشراف الشيخ شعيب حفظه الله ( 187/8) ( زوجة زهير مجهولة وكذا مليكة !)*
*قلت : من ضعف حديث مليكة بنت عمرو لجهالة المرأة التي لم تسم ! ففيه نظر فالمرأة هي زوجة زهير بن معاوية وهي صدقة كما أخبر عنها في معرض روايته  ..) ا ه* 
*وله شاهد من حديث صهيب الرومي* *:*
*  ( استفدته من كلام الدكتور خالد الحايك  حفظه الله ) ( موقع دار الحديث الضيائية :*
*قال حفظه الله في تخريجه لحديث صهيب الرومي :*
*-    * *أخرجه ابو  نعيم في ( الطب النبوي ) ( 383/1)  برقم ( 325) قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد في كتابه حدثنا محمد بن جرير وهو الطبري  قال : حدثنا أحمد بن الحسن الترمذي عن موسى بن محمد النسائي عن دفاع بن دغفل السدوسي عن عبد الحميد ابن صيفي بن صهيب عن ابيه عن جده صهيب مرفوعا ( عليكم بألبان البقر ... الحديث )* 
*قال الدكتور مصطفى خضر دونمر التركي محقق الكتاب : إسناد هذا الحديث لا بأس به ولا سيما ان له شاهداً قويا من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود كما عند الحاكم ...)* 
*ورده الدكتور خالد الحايك :*
*بقوله : حديث صهيب لا يصح ..فيه محمد بن موسى وهو ليس بذاك المشهور وشيخه دفاع متكلم فيه قال ابن ابي حاتم في ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 3/445) ( سمعت أبي وسألته عن دفاع ؟ فقال : ضعيف الحديث وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ( 237/8) .*
*قلت :*
* قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد ( 324/4) :*
*-    * *روى محمد بن جرير الطبري باسناده من حديث صهيب يرفعه عليكم بالبان البقر فانها شفاء وسمنها دواء ولحومها داء ) رواه عن احمد بن الحسن ....ولا يثبت ما في هذا الاسناد ) ا ه* 
*وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في ( زاد المعاد) ( 374/4) :*
*-    * *(( لحم البقر عسير الانهضام بطئ الانحدار ويورث ادمانه الامراض السوداية ولحم العجل و لاسيما  السمين من اعدل الاغذية واطيبها والذها واحمدها واذا انهضم غذي غذاء قويا ))* 
*قال الالباني رحمه الله في ( سلسلة الهدى والنور ) ( رقم 236) :*
*( كل لحم البقر وفيه العافية لان آل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واهله اكلوا لحم البقر وضحى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اهله في حجة الوداع بالبقر لكن انصحك بان لا تكثر منه لان هذا الاكثار هو مراد الحديث ) ا ه* 
* (( فائدة )) :*
*-    * *هل لمليكة بنت عمرو صحبة ؟*
*مليكة بنت عمرو الزيدية السعدية : مختلف في صحبتها وممن جعلها تابعية ابو داود وممن ذكرها في عداد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم استشهد بهذا الحديث* 
*ذكرها ابن عبد البر في الصحابة فقال في ( الاستيعاب ) ( 4/1914) : ( مليكة بنت عمرو الزيدية من زيد اللات بن سعد حديثها عند زهير بن معاوية عن إمرأة من اهله عنها* 
*وقال المزي في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 310/35) : ( عدادها في الصحابة )* 
*قال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) ( ص 753) : ( مليكة بنت عمرو السعدية في ألبان البقر يقال لها صحبة ويقال تابعية من الثالثة* 
*قال ابن حجر في ( الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة ) ( 122/8) : ( مليكة بنت عمرو الانصارية من بني زيد اللات بن سعد ذكرها ابو عمر فقال حديثها عند زهير ..قلت : اخرجه ابوداود في ( المراسيل ) ( ووصله ابن مندة واخرج في ترجمتها ايضا ما اخرجه ابن ابي عاصم في ( الوحدان ) ... عن محمد بن عمر ان مليكة اخبرته : انها  سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إذا سمعتم بقوم قد خسف بهم فقد اظلت الساعة .*
*-    * *وما فعله ابن منده من ايراده الحديثين في ترجمة مليكة بنت عمرو فعله ايضا ابن الاثير في ( اسد الغابة ) ( ص 1415)* 
* (( فوائد )):*
*-    * *قال المناوي في ( فيض القدير ) : ( ألبان البقر شفاء) من الأمراض السوداوية  الغم والوسواس  ويحفظ الصحة يرطب البدن ويطلق البدن باعتدال ( وسمنها دواء ) اذ هو ترياق السموم المشروبة كما في الموجز وغيره ( لحومها داء ) مضرة بالبدن جالبة للسوداء* 
*(( تنبيه )):*
*-    * *ورد فيما رواه البغوي في  ( حديث علي بن الجعد ) عن زهير ...أنها سمعت مليكة بنت [ عمر ]* 
*والصواب [ عمرو ]* 
*كما وردت في جميع من أخرج رواية مليكة بنت عمرو السعدية ولم يعلق على ذلك بشيء الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله لذلك ..*
*-    * *وورد اسمها مليكة بنت عمرو الجعفية ومليكة بنت عمرو الزيدية السعدية .*

*(( فائدة ))* 
*-    * *جاء ذكر  لفظ البقر في القرآن الكريم مفرداً وجمعاً ومعرفا ومنكراً وورد لفظ البقر تسع مرات في القرآن ولفظ العجل  عشر مرات* 

*والله أعلم* 
*والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :*
*وهم الشيخ الأعظمي رحمه الله* 
*وهم الشيخ عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله :*
*تصويب للحافظ البزار رحمه الله :*


*في الحديث الذي رواه الطبراني ( رقم 13345) عن وهب بن يحيى بن زمام العلاف : ثنا ميمون ابن يزيد عن عمر بن محمد عن أبيه عن ابن عمر قال : ( جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستعدي على والده قال : إنه أخذ مالي فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أما علمت أنك ومالك من كسب أبيك ؟! )* 

*واخرجه البزار في ( مسنده ) ( ص 138- زوائده ورقم 1259- كشف الأستار ) : حدثنا وهب بن يحيى : ثنا ميمون بن يزيد به* 
*وقال البزار رحمه الله :*
*-    * *( لا نعلمه عن ابن عمر مرفوعا إلا بهذا الإسناد )* 
*-    * *وكذا وقع في ( الزوائد ) ( ...بن يزيد )* 
*قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) ( 4/154) :*
*-    * *(( رواه البزار والطبراني في ( الكبير ) و ( الأوسط ) منه الولد من كسب الوالد ) فقط وفيه ميمون بن يزيد لينه أبو حاتم ووهب بن يحيى بن زمام لم أجد من ترجمه وبقية رجاله ثقات ))* 
*قال ابن أبي حاتم الرازي ( 4/1/239)  في ( الجرح والتعديل ) :*
*-    * *(( ميمون بن زيد أبو ابراهيم السقاء بصري روى عن ليث ..))*
*-    * *ثم ذكر عن أبيه انه قال فيه : (( لين الحديث ))* 
*وذكر خلاصته في ( الميزان ) بقوله :*
*-    * *(( ابن زيد او ابن يزيد أبو ابراهيم ))*
*زاد الحافظ في ( اللسان ) فقال :*
*-    * *( وذكره الحافظ في ( الثقات ) ابن زيد عن ابن عبس * ابن جبر الأنصاري الحارثي من اهل المدينة روى عنه أهل الحجاز )* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*-    * *( ويبدو لي ان هذا غير الذي لينه أبو حاتم فهذا مدني وذاك بصري فافترقا وانه الذي وثقه ابن حبان والله أعلم )* 
*-    * *ثم وجدت ما يؤيد ما ذكرته من التفريق فقد رأيت ابن أبي حاتم قد أرد أيضا المدني قبل البصري بترجمة وقال : ( روى عن أبيه روى عنه ...)*
*-    * *قال البخاري في التاريخ ( 4/1/341) ( يعد في أهل المدينة ) وكأنه يعني أنه روى عنه أهلها وهو ما صرح به ابن حبان كما تقدم في ( اللسان )* 
*قال رحمه الله :*
*-    * *وبالجملة [ فإعلال ]الهيثمي رحمه الله  للحديث وتضعيفه إياه إنما هو قائم على التسوية بين ( الميمونين ) وهو[  خطأ ]لما ذكرنا ..*
*-    * *وقد [ أقره ] عليه الشيخ الأعظمي رحمه الله  في تعليقه على ( كشف الأستار )* 
*-    * *وقد [ أقره ] صاحبنا السلفي رحمه الله في تعليقه على ( كبير الطبراني ) !*
*-    * *وثمة [ خطأ ] في كلام الهيثمي وإن أقره عليه من ذكرنا إلا وهو تسويته بين إسنادي ( الكبير ) و ( الأوسط ) وليس كذلك فإن إسناده في ( الثاني ) منهما هكذا : حدثنا محمد بن علي بن شعيب : ثنا محمد بن أبي هلال التيمي : ثنا خلف بن خليفة عن محارب بن دثار عن ابن عمر مرفوعا باللفظ الذي ذكره الهيثمي رحمه الله* 
*وهذا إسناد لا بأس به في المتابعات والشاهد ...*
*والله أعلم .*
*-    * *والحديث له طرق وشواهد كثيرة بمعناه وقد خرجت الكثير الطيب منها في ( إرواء الغليل ) ( 830 ) و ( الروض النضير ) ( 195و 603)*
*(( *)) : الأصل : عيسى وهو خطأ صححته من ( تاريخ البخاري ) و( الجرح والتعديل ) ابن أبي حاتم .*
*والله أعلم .*
*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*(( تصويب ))*
*-    * *والحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في مسنده ( ص138- كشف الاستار ) : حدثنا وهب بن يحيى ثنا ميمون بن يزيد عن عمر بن محمد عن أبيه عن ابن عمر به* 
*قال البزار رحمه الله :*
*(( لا نعلمه يروى عن ابن عمر إلا بهذا الإسناد وعمر بن محمد فيه لين )* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله في ( ارواء الغليل ) ( 3/328)*
*(( وقد خفي على البزار أن له إسنادين آخرين :*
*أولا : عن أبي حريز عن ابي اسحاق انه حدثه ان عبد الله بن عمر حدثه : ( ان رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله والدي أكل مالي فقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنك ومالك لأبيك )*
*وهذا إسناد حسن في المتابعات رجاله كلهم ثقات غير أبي حريز اسمه * 
*والآخر :*
*عن محمد بن أبي بلال التميمي ثنا خلف بن خليفة عن محارب بن دثار عنه مرفوعا بلفظ : (( الولد من كسب الوالد ))* 
*اخرجه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 1/141/2) وابن ابي بلال هذا لم أعرفه .*
*قلت :*
*ولمزيد تخريج للحديث ( أنت ومالك لأبيك )*
*ينظر في ( ارواء الغليل ) ( 3/323- 330)*
*وينظر الى الروض النضير ( 195و 603)*
*والله اعلم* 
*والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أجمد ( 5/204) والبخاري في ( التاريخ ) ( 1/1/20) والحاكم ( 3/217) الطبراني ( الكبير ) ( 378) مختصرا عن محمد بن إسحاق عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط عن محمد بن إسامة عن أبيه قال : (اجتمع جعفر وعلي وزيد بن حارثة فقال جعفر : أنا أحبكم إلى رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال علي : أنا أحبكم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال زيد : أنا أحبكم إلى رسل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : انطلقوا بنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نسأله فقال أسامة بن زيد فجاؤا يستأذنونه فقال : اخرج فانظر من هؤلاء ؟ فقلت : هذا جعفر وعلي وزيد ما أقول أبي قال : ائذن لهم ودخلوا فقالوا : من أحب إليك ؟ قال : فاطمة  . قالوا : نسألك عن الرجال قال : ( أما أنت يا جعفر فأشبه خلقك خلقي وأشبه خلقي خلقك وأنت مني وشجرتي وأما أنت يا علي فختني وأبو ولدي وأنا منك وأنت مني وأما أنت يا زيد فمولاي ومني وإلي واحب القوم إلي ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      وفيه نظر لأن ابن إسحاق إنما أخرج له مسلم متابعة ثم هو مدلس وقد عنعنه عند جميعهم 
-      وله طريق أخرى عند الطبراني ( 378) من طريق عمر بن أبي سلمة عن أبيه عن أسامة بن زيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله وليس فيه ذكر لزيد بن حارثة 
-      وللحديث شاهد من حديث علي بإسناد رجاله ثقات خرجته في ( الارواء ) ( 2191) 
-      وبالجملة فالحديث صحيح بهذه الطرق والشواهد إلا قله في آخره : ( وأحب القوم إلي ) فحسن . الله أعلم 
-      وقول الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 9/275) :
(( رواه أحمد وإسناده حسن ) فلا يخفى ما فيه .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي ورد من حديث جمع من الصحابة منهم عبد الله بن جعفر وعائشة وابي هريرة وعبد الله بن أوفى رضي الله عنهم 
أما حديث عبد الله بن جعفر فيرويه محمد بن إسحاق قال : فحدثني هشام ابن عروة بن الزبير عن أبيه عروة عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(( أمرت أن أبشر خديجة ببيت في [ الجنة ] من قصب لا صخب فيه ولا نصب )
أخرجه أحمد ( 1/205) والحاكم ( 3/184/185) والضياء في المختارة ( ق128/1) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
-      صحيح على شرط مسلم 
-      ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      ابن إسحاق لم يحتج به مسلم 
-      روى له متابعة وهو حسن الحديث إن كان حفظه بهذا الإسناد فقد خالفه فيه جماعة فجعلوه من مسند عائشة رضي الله عنها 
أما حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها فيرويه عامر بن صالح بن عبد الله بن عروة بن الزبير حدثني هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عنها مرفوعا دون قله : ( لا صخب ...)
أخرجه أحمد ( 6/279) وعنه الحاكم ( 3/185) وكذا الخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 12/234) ولفظه عند احمد ( أمرني ربي ...)
 ثم أخرجه أحمد ( 6/85و202) والبخاري ( 3/13و4/116و477) ومسلم ( 7/133) والترمذي ( 3/321) والحاكم ( 3/186) 
من طرق أخرى عن هشام به 
وزاد الترمذي والحاكم : 
(( لا صخب فيه ولا نصب )) 
وقال الترمذي رحمه الله 
 : حديث حسن 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
ووافقه الذهبي 
قلت : وهو كما قالا .
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
واما حديث أبي هريرة فيرويه محمد بن فضيل عن عمارة عن أبي زرعة قال : سمعت أبا هريرة قال : ( أتى جبريل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول هذه خديجة قد أتتك معها إناء فيه إدام أو طعام أو شراب فإذا هي أتتك فاقرأ عليها السلام من ربها عز وجل ومني وبشرها ببيت في الجنة من قصب لا صخب فيه ولا نصب ) 
أخرجه البخاري ( 3/14و 4/979) ومسلم أيضا وأحمد ( 2/230) من طريقه الحاكم أيضا وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
(( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه )) !
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
-      كذا قال وهو من [  أوهامه الكثيرة التي تابعه عليه الذهبي ] في الأستدراك على الشيخين وقد أخرجاه !
قلت :
(( تنويه )) 
( وقد قيل : ان ما سكت عليه الذهبي في تلخيصه لمستدرك الحاكم ليس موافقة منه له وهناك احاديث سكت عليها الذهبي في التلخيص ثم قام رحمه الله بتضعيفها في مكان آخر من تصانيفه  وقيل : ان الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله قد اختصر مستدرك الحاكم في بداية الطلب لعلم الحديث )
وقد قال الالباني رحمه الله في ( الدرر في مسائل المصطلح والاثر ) ( ص 45-47) 
س : سئل الالباني رحمه الله عن سكوت الحافظ الذهبي عما يذكره الحاكم في المستدرك على شرط البخاري على شرط مسلم على شرطهما ...؟
فأجاب رحمه الله :
( ...ما سكت عنه فلا موافقة ولا اعتراض لماذا ؟
قد يكون الامر انه اصاب الذهبي ما اصاب مؤلف اصله وهو الحاكم انه سد ولم يبيض وهكذا الذهبي فيما اظن كان يمر مرا سريعا معتمدا على حافظته وذاكرته فينقد ولذلك نلمس ونأخذ عليه بعض [ الأوهام ] التي نقابلها بما يذكره في ( الميزان ) وفي غيره من كتبه انها تختلف مع نقده المذكور في التلخيص فهذا الذي اعتقده ...) ا ه 
قال الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله في مقدمة المستدرك للحاكم ( 1/34) :
( تنبيه ) 
( الاوهام التي تتبعتها هي اوهام الحاكم رحمه الله ولا يلحق الامام الذهبي منها شيء فقول من يقول : وهو من اوهامهما واهم لامور :1- ان الامام الذهبي لم يقل في المقدمة وما سكت عليه فأنا مقر للحاكم عليه ...) 
ولذا اطلق الذهبي رحمه الله مقالته بقوله :( فان كتاب المستدرك للحاكم رحمه الله  (( كتاب مفيد قد اختصرته ويعوز عملا وتحريرا ))
(( تنويه ))
-      لم يكن شائعا بين اهل العلم المتقدمين من بعد عصر الذهبي رحمه الله قولهم ( صححه الحاكم ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمهم الله ))
-      واول من اطلق هذه العبارة صاحب ( فيض القدير ) الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله وتابعه غيره من العلماء المحققين كصديق حسن خان والصنعاني ثم الشيخ احمد شاكر ثم الشيخ الالباني والشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جناته – فمن بعد القوم – 
-      وللشيخ ابو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله انه بنى على هذه المسألة كتابا اسماه ( اتحاف الناقم باوهام الذهبي مع الحاكم )
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 7/117) من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبان : ثنا سفيان عن الأسود بن قيس العبدي عن نبيح أبي عمرو عن جابر قال : خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لأصحابه : امشوا أمامي وخلوا ظهري للملائكة )
قال أبو نعيم رحمه الله :
(( ما كتبته عاليا من حديث الثوري إلا من هذا الوجه )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وابن أبان هذا متروك وكذبه ابن معين وغيره كما في ( التقريب ) .
وقد خولف في متنه فقال قبيصة بن عقبة : ثنا سفيان به بلفظ :
(( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج من بيته مشينا قدامه وتركنا خلفه للملائكة ))
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/281) 
قال الألباني :
وقبيصة بن عقبة صدوق ربما خالف كما في ( التقريب ) احتج به الشيخان فالإسناد صحيح وتابعه وكيع عن سفيان به اخرجه ابن حبان ( 2099) 
وقال رحمه الله :
ولكن يشكل علي ّ هذا راية شعبة عن الأسود بن قيس به مرفوعا بلفظ :
(( لا تمشوا بين يدي ولا خلفي فإن هذا مقام الملائكة ))
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/281) وقال  رحمه الله :
(( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- كذا قال !
- وفي تلخيص الذهبي ) : قال رحمه الله : ( صحيح الإسناد ) وهو الأقرب 
- نبيحا هذا ليس من رجال الشيخين رحمهم الله – 
- قلت :[فقد وهم رحمه الله ]*- 
- وقد وثقه جماعة ومن دونه كلهم ثقات 
- فقد زاد النهي عن المشي بين يديه أيضا وهم كانوا يمشون بين يديه كما سبق فإما ان يقال : إن النهي كان بعد وإما ان يقال : إنها زيادة شاذة ولعل هذا أقرب . والله أعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى في ( تقريب التهذيب ) ( ص 588 ط عوامة )
نبيح : بمهملة مصغر ابن عبد الله العنزي بفتح المهملة والنون ثم الزاي أبو عمرو الكوفي مقبول من الثالثة .
قال المحقق الشيخ محمد عوامة حفظه الله في الحاشية على ( التقريب ) 
بل ثقة انظر التهذيب والظاهر أن لابن المديني اصطلاحا خاصا في ( المجاهيل ) انظر ( شرح العلل ) لابن رجب رحمه الله ( 1/83)
قلت : وثقه أبو زرعة وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال العجلي : كوفي تابعي ثقة وصحح له ابن خزيمة والترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم وقال على شرطهما [ فوهم ] لأنه ليس من رجال الشيخين  ولم يتكلم فيه أحد بجرح ولذلك كأن ابن المديني لم يعرفه فقد قال فيه (( مجهول )) !
(( فوائد مستفادة من كلام أهل العلم ))
- وأما ما جاء عن الإمام علي بن المديني-رحمه الله تعالى-في حق نُبيح حيث ذكره في جملة المجهولين الذين يروي عنهم الأسود بن قيس،فمراده رحمه الله تعالى أن نُبيحاً قليل الرواية ولم تشتهر أخباره، ومع هذا فأبو الحسن رضي الله عنه كغيره من النقاد الذي يتتبعون حديث الراوي ويحكمون عليه بناء على رواياته فإذا استقام حديث الراوي وثقوه ولو كان مجهولا،ومن ذلك قوله في حديث زياد بن ميناء عن أبي سعد بن أبي فضالة(إسناد صالح يقبله القلبُ وربَّ إسنادٍ يُنكِرُه القلبُ وزياد بن ميناء مجهولٌ لا أعرفه) 
- وعليه فجمهور النَّقَدةِ على توثيق نُبيح العنزي وإن كان الإمام علي قد جهله فقد وثقه جمهور النقاد،وأما الإمام الذهبي فقد وثقه كما في الكاشف وليَّنه في الميزان ولا تعارض إن شاء الله،وأما الحافظ-رضي الله عنه-فقد قال عن نُبيح في التقريب(مقبول) وقد ردَّ الشيخ الألباني-رحمه الله تعالى قول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله فيه ( مقبول ) وكما نقل الشيخ محمد عوامة في الحاشية على ( التقريب ) وقوله مقبول فيه نوع قصور في حقه . والله أعلم وقد رده الألباني كما في الصحيحة كما نقلت من حديث الترجمة .
- وهناك رسالة نافعة للشيخ إكرام الله إمداد الحق في كتابه ( الإمام علي بن المديني ومنهجه في نقد الرجال ) المطلب الثامن ( المجهول عند ابن المديني ) ( 590-597) .
- وللشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد حفظه الله مبحث نافع في ( جهالة الراوي ) وذكر أقوال أهل العلم فقال :
-         فصل
-     في بيان منهج ابن المديني في المجهول-         أما علي بن المديني فهو ليس مثل يحيى بن معين في هذا المسألة , ولا مثل أبي حاتم , بل بينهما , ويلاحظ أنه كثيرا ما ينص على جهالة الراوة الذين لم تشتهر أخبارهم وتقل روايتهم , والذين روى عنهم الواحد والاثنين والثلاثة , وينص كثيرا على أن فلان تفرد بالرواية عنه فلان , أو : لم يرو عنه إلا فلان . 
- وممن روى عنه غير الأسود [سويد] بن قيس:
- أبو خالد يزيد بن عبد الرحمن الدالاني.. وحديثه عند أبي داود في (السنن رقم 1682).

- معمر.. وحديثه عند عبد الرزاق في (المصنف رقم 7755).. بل قد نسبه وأشهره؛ فقال: عن أبي عمرو الندبي وهو نبيح العنزي.

- أبو المقدام ثابت بن هرمز الكوفي.. وحديثه عند الثوري في تفسيره على سورة براءة.. ومن طريقه الطبري في (جامع البيان).

- بل قال خليفة بن خياط في (تاريخه): وفي هَذِهِ السنة، وهي سنة اثنتين وثمانين وفيها بعث عَبْد الملك أخاه محمدا إِلَى أرمينية، فلقيه أهلها فهزمهم ثم سألوه الصلح فصالحهم، وولى عليهم نبيح بْن عَبْد اللَّهِ العَنزي فغدروا به فقتلوه.

- بل روى الدولابي في الكنى عن شريك؛ قَالَ: نبيح أبو عَمْرو.

- كما أنه روى عن عدة من الصحابة؛ منهم: جابر، وأبو هريرة، وأبو سعيد الخدري، وابن عباس، وعبد الله بن عمر.

(( تنبيه )) :
- وقد وهم الحافظ العراقي في كون نبيح العنزي؛ هو ربيح بن عبد الرحمن.. وتابعه المناوي على ذلك .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب  للإمام ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد (1/272) وابن جرير في ( التفسير ) ( 15338) وابن ابي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 17/1) والحاكم ( 2/544) والبيهقي في ( الأسماء والصفات ) ( ص 326-327) كلهم من طريق الحسين بن محمد المروذي : ثنا جرير بن حازم عن كلثوم بن جبر عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى عليه وسلم قال : ( أخذ الله تبارك وتعالى الميثاق من ظهر آدم ب ( نعمان ) يعني عرفة – فأخرج من صلبه كل ذرية ذرأها فنثرهم بين يديه كالذر ثم كلمهم قبلا قال : ( ألست بربكم قالوا : بل شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم الق      يامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين أو تقولوا إنما أشرك أباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح الإسناد 
- ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وحقهما أن يقيداه بأنه على شرط مسلم فإن كلثوم بن جبر من رجاله وسائهم من رجال الشيخين .
- وتابعه وهب بن جرير : ثنا أبي به دون ذكر ( نعمان ) وقال أيضا : ( صحيح الإسناد ) وقد احتج مسلم بكلثوم بن جبر ) ووافقه الذهبي أيضا 
- قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في ( التفسير ) ( 2/262) :
- (( هكذا قال وقد رواه عبد الوارث عن كلثوم بن جبر عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس فوقفه وكذا رواه إسماعيل بن علية ووكيع عن ربيعة بن كلثوم بن جبر عن أبيه به وكذا رواه عطاء بن السائب وحبيب بن أبي ثابت وعلي بن بذيمة عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس وكذا رواه العوفي وعلي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس فهذا أكثر وأثبت والله أعلم ))


قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وهو كما قال رحمه الله تعالى ولكن ذلك لا يعني أن الحديث لا يصح مرفوعا وذلك لآن الموقوف في حكم المرفوع لسببين :
- الأول : أنه في تفسير القرآن وما كان كذلك فهو في حكم المرفوع ولذلك اشترط الحاكم في كتابه ( المستدرك ) أن يخرج فيه التفاسير عن الصحابة كما ذكر ذلك فيه ( 1/55) 
- والاخر : أن له شواهد مرفوعة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جمع من الصحابة وهم عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن عمرو وابو هريرة أبو أمامة وهشام بن حكيم أو عبد الرحمن ابن قتادة السلمي على خلاف عنهما ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان ابو الدرداء وابو موسى وهي ان كان غالبها لا تخلو أسانيدها من مقال فإن بعضها يقوي بعضا بل قال الشيخ صالح المقبلي رحمه الله في ( الأبحاث المسددة ) : ولا يبعد دعوى التواتر المعنوي في الاحاديث والراويات في ذلك ) ولا سيما وقد تلقاها او تلقى ما اتفقت عليه من إخراج الذرية من ظهر آدم وإشهادهم على أنفسهم السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين دون اختلاف بينهم منهم عبد الله بن عمرو وعبد الله بن مسعود وناس من الصحابة وأبي بن كعب وسلمان الفارسي وغيرهم ..
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
[ إذا عرفت هذا فمن العجيب قول الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله عقب الأحاديث والآثار التي سبقت الإشارة إلى أنه أخرجها بقوله  :
(( فهذه الأحاديث دالة على أن الله عز وجل استخرج ذرية آدم من صلبه وميز بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار وأما الإشهاد عليهم هناك بأنه ربهم فما هو إلا في حديث كلثوم بن جبر عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس وفي حديث عبد الله بن عمرو وقد بينا أنهما موقوفان لا مرفوعان كما تقدم ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وليس الأمر كما نفى بل الإشهاد وارد في كثير من تلك الأحاديث :
1- حديث أنس هذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في فتح الباري ( 6/284) : (( فيه إشارة إلى قوله تعالى : ( وإذا أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ) الآية ))
ولفظ حديث ابن عمرو الذي أعله ابن كثير بالوقف إنما هو : أخذ من ظهره ...)) فأي فرق بينه وبين لفظ حديث أنس ؟!
2- حديث عمر بلفظ : ( ثم مسح ظهره بيمينه فاستخرج منه ذرية ..))
3- حديث ابي هريرة الصحيح ( ...مسح ظهره فسقط من ظهره كل نسمة هو خالقها من ذريته إلى يوم القيامة ...))
4- حديث هشام بن حكيم : ( إن الله قد أخذ ذرية آدم من ظهورهم ثم أشهدهم على أنفسهم ...)) 
5- حديث أبي أمامة ( لما خلق الله الخلق وقضى القضية اخذ اهل اليمين بيمينه واهل الشمال بشماله فقال ...ألست بربكم قالوا : بلى ...))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- [ فيه رد على قول ابن القيم أيضا في كتاب ( الروح ) ( ص 161) بعد أن سرد طائفة من الأحاديث المتقدمة :
(( واما مخاطبتهم واستنطاقهم وإقرارهم له بالربوبية وشهادتهم على أنفسهم بالعبودية – فمن قاله من السلف فإنما هو بناء منه على فهم الآية والآية لم تدل على هذا بل دلت عل خلافه )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وقد أفاض جدا في تفسير الآية وتأويلها تأويلا ينافي ظاهرها بل ويعطل دلالتها أشبه ما يكون بصنيع المعطلة لآيات وأحاديث الصفات حين يتأولونها وهذا خلاف مذهب ابن القيم رحمه الله الذي تعلمناه منه ومنه شيخه ابن تيمية رحمه الله فلا أدري لماذا خرج عنه لاسيما وقد نقل ( ص 163) عن ابن الأنباري رحمه الله أنه قال :
(( مذهب أهل الحديث وكبراء أهل العلم في هذه الآية ان الله أخرج ذرية آدم من صلبه وصلب أولاده وهم في صر الذر فأخذ عليهم الميثاق انه خالقهم وأنهم مصنوعون فاعترفوا بذلك وقبلوا وذلك بعد أن ركب فيهم عقولا عرفوا بها ما عرض عليهم كما جعل للجبل عقلا حين خوطب وكما فعل ذلك للبعير لما سجد النخلة حتى سمعت وانقادت حين دعيت ))
وكما نقل عن إسحاق بن راهويه  رحمه الله :
(( وأجمع أهل العلم أن الله خلق الآرواح قبل الأجساد وانه استنطقهم وأشهدهم )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( وفي كلام ابن الأنباري إشارة لطيفة إلى طريقة الجمع بين الآية والحديث وهو قوله : ( إن الله أخرج ذرية آدم من صلبه وأصلاب أولاده )) 
- وإليه ذهب الفخر الرازي في ( تفسيره ) ( 4/323) 
- وأيده العلامة ملاّ علي القاريء في ( مرقاة المفاتيح ) ( 1/140-141).
- ثم انه ليلوح لي اننا وان كنا لا نتذكر جميعا ذلك الميثاق الرباني وقد بين العلماء سبب ذلك فإن الفطرة التي فطر الله الناس عليها التي تشهد فعلا بان الله هو الرب وحده لا شريك له إنما هي أثر ذلك الميثاق وكأن الحسن البصري رحمه الله أشار الى ذلك حين روى عن الأسود بن سريع مرفوعاً : ( ألا إنها ليست نسمة تولد إلا ولدت على الفطرة ...) 
قال الحسن رحمه الله عقبه : ( ولقد قال الله ذلك في كتابه : ( وإذا أخذ ربك ...) الآية 
- أخرجه ابن جرير ( 15353) ويؤيده ان الحسن من القائلين بأخذ الميثاق الوارد في الأحاديث كما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك وعليه فلا يصح أن يقال : إن الحسن البصري مع الخلف القائلين بأن المراد بالإشهاد المذكور في الآية ( إنما هو فطرهم على التوحيد كما صنع ابن كثير رحمه الله )
- والله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه  وغفر لوالديه :
الفطرة السليمة التي لا تشوبها نفص ولا تكدر صفوها شائبة ولا تؤثر على جبلتها الخلقية والخلقية كدر لا نقص فيها وانما يعرض عليها ما يعرض تحت تاثير عوامل التي تحيط بها من بيئة او المجتمع وما يحدث لها من زيغ وتغيير وتبديل وانحراف عن جبلتها الطبيعية فالتعبير بالابوين في التنصير والتهويد والتمجيس فيطرأ عليها من اثار النقص والفساد وهذه الفطرة هي الميثاق الذي اخذه الله على بني آدم بقوله في سورة الأعراف { وإذا أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين } آية ( 173) 
وقد ذهب المفسرون الى بيان معنى الميثاق إلى مذهبين رئيسيين : 
أولهما : أن يحمل هذا على الحقيقة كما جاء في عدة آثار بالفاظ متقاربة وان تعددت روايتها منها ماجاء مرفوعا ولها شواهد مرفوعة عن جمع من الصحابة كما حكاها الالباني رحمه الله عن الصحابة وذكر الاحاديث 
ولا غرابة في ذلك فإن العلم الحديث عن الأجنة والوراثة يقرر ان الناسلات وهي خلايا الوراثة التي تحفظ سجل الانسان تكمن فيها خصائص الافراد وهم بعد خلايا في الاصلاب يقرر العلم ان هذه الناسلات التي تحفظ سجل العديد من الملايين من البشر كلها لا تزيد حجمها عن سنتيمتر مكعب كما ذكر ذلك المتخصصين في هذا الشأن .
ثانيها : أن المراد بالإشهاد المذكور في الآية إنما هو فطرهم على التوحيد كما ذهب إليه ابن كثير رحمه الله وابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في كتاب ( الروح ) 
قال القرطبي رحمه الله في تفسير آية الميثاق : وهذه آية مشكلة وقد تكلم العلماء في تأويلها واحكامها فنذكر ما قالوه حسب ما وقفنا عليه فقال قوم : معني الآية ان الله تعالى أخرج من ظهور بني آدم بعضهم من بعض قالوا : ومعنى : سورة الأعراف  [ وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم ] دلهم بخلقه على توحيده لان كل بالغ ضرورة ان له رباً واحدا ..) ا ه 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم ابا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي اخرجه الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 4/203) وابن أبي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( 1508) وابن حبان ( 2289) والحاكم ( 4/72) الطيالسي ( 951) وعنه البيهقي في ( معرفة السنن ) ( ص 29) وأحمد ( 4/81و 82) وابو نعيم في الحلية ( 9/64) من طريق ابن أبي ذئب عن الزهري عن طلحة بن عبد الله بن عوف عن عبد الرحمن بن الأزهر عن جبير بن مطعم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن للقرشي مثلي قوة الرجل من غير قريش ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ابن عوف هذا لم يخرج له مسلم شيئا فهو على شرط البخاري وحده 
- وابن الأزهر لم يرمزوا له بأنه من رجال الشيخين 
- ولكن الحافظ بين في ترجمته من ( التهذيب ) ان من حقه الرمز له بذلك .
- والله أعلم .
- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- قال الشيخ العلامة مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله :
    الصحيح المسند(259): هذا حديثٌ صحيحٌ رجاله رجالالصحيح،   وعبد الرحمن بن أزهر صحابي شهد حنينا كما فيالإصابة،
قلت :
وفي الاستيعاب في معرفة الاصحاب ( ج1/248)
عبد الرحمن بن ازهر بن عوف ابن اخي عبد الرحمن بن عوف شهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حنينا يكنى ابا جبير 
وفي اسد الغابة ( 2/186)
عبد الرحمن بن ازهر بن عوف بن عبد عوف ... القرشي الزهري 
وهو ابن اخي عبد الرحمن بن عوف قاله ابو عمر وقال : قد غلط فيه من جعله ابن عم عبد الرحمن بن عوف ...) ا ه 
فائدة :
- ومنهم  من تكلم في رواية ابن أبي ذئب عن الزهري  خاصة وفي روايته عن الزهري كلام 
- واخرج البخاري في صحيحه من طريق ابن أبي ذئب عن الزهري رحمه الله . والله اعلم 
- والحديث صححه الالباني والوادعي رحمهم الله 
- والله أعلم 
- والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-	وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه المروزي في ( زوائد الزهد )* (218) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) ( 12325) وأبو نعيم في ( اخبار أصفهان ) ( 1/231) والضياء في ( المختارة ) ( 212/2) من طريقين عن جعفر بن أبي المغيرة عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أولياء الله الذين إذا رؤوا ذكر الله ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-	ورجال الطبراني وأبي نعيم ثقات غير جعفر هذا قال الحافظ فيه : ( صدوق يهم )
-	وقد خالفه [ سهل أبو الأسد ] فقال عن سعيد بن جبير مرسلا لم يذكر في إسناده ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما .أخرجه ابن المبارك في ( الزهد ) ( 217) والدولابي في ( الكنى ) ( 1/106)
{ المقارنة }
-	سهل أبو الأسد هذا ثقة كما قال ابن معين قال ابو زرعة : صدوق وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ( 1/74) فروايته مقدمة على رواية ( جعفر بن أبي المغيرة ) فالحديث مرسل 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) ( 10/78) 
( رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات ) !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-	هذا الإطلاق من [  أوهامه أو تساهله  ]فإن جعفر بن أبي المغيرة 
قال الحافظ فيه : ( صدوق يهم )
قال الحافظ ابن منده : ( ليس بالقوي في سعيد بن جبير )
وهذا من روايته عنه كما ترى 
وقد خالفه من هو أوثق منه كما سبق 
-	لكنه أورده عقبه بنحوه عن ابن عباس وقال :
( رواه البزار عن شيخه علي بن حرب الرازي ولم أعرفه وبقية رجاله وثقوا ) 
-	فالظاهر أنه من طريق أخرى غير الأولى فالحديث به يتقوى .
-	ثم  أن له شاهدا من حديث ابن مسعود بلفظ :
( إن من الناس مفاتيح لذكر الله إذا رؤوا ذكر الله )
ولكنه ضعيف وهو في الضعيفة برقم ( 2409) .
والله أعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
[ فائدة ] :
قال الذهبي في ( ميزان الأعتدال ) ( 1/382) ط الرسالة 
جعفر بن أبي المغيرة [ د ت س ] القمي صاحب سعيد بن جبير رأى ابن عمر وكان صدوقا روى عنه يعقوب القمي ومندل بن علي وجماعة وذكره ابن أبي حاتم وما نقل توثيقه بل سكت قال ابن مندة : ليس هو بالقوي في سعيد بن جبير قلت : روى هشيم بن مطرف عنه عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس في قوله : {وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض } – قال : علمه قال ابن منده : لم يتابع عليه قلت : قد روى عمار الدهني  عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال : كرسيه موضع قدمه والعرش لا يقدر قدره 
وروى ابو بكر الهذلي وغيره عن سعيد بن جبير من قوله : قال الكرسي موضع القدمين ) ا ه 
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام الحافظ ابن حبان رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في التاريخ ( 8/1/229) وابن ماجه ( 4195) وأحمد ( 4/294) وابو بكر الشافعي في ( مجلسان ) ( 6/2) والروياني ( ق96/1) والخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 1/341) من طريق أبي رجاء عبد الله بن واقد الهروي قال : ثنا محمد بن مالك عن البراء بن عازب قال ( بينما نحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ بصر بجماعة فقال : علام اجتمع عليه هؤلاء ؟ قيل : على قبر يحفرونه قال : ففزع رسل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبدر بين يدي أصحابه مسرعا حتى انتهى إلى القبر فجثا عليه قال : فاستقبلته من بين يديه لأنظر ما يصنع فبكى حتى بل الثرى من دموعه ثم أقبل علينا قال : ( أي أخواني ! لمثل اليوم فأعدوا )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات غير محمد بن مالك وهو أبو المغيرة الجوزجاني مولى البراء قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 4/1/88) عن أبيه : ( لا بأس به ) 
- اضطرب فيه ابن حبان رحمه الله فذكره في كتابيه ( الثقات ) و ( الضعفاء ) وقال فيه : ( كان يخطئ كثيرا لا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره إذا انفرد ) 
- وقال في الأول منهما : ( لم يسمع من البراء شيئا )
- وتعقبه الحافظ رحمه الله بما أخرجه أحمد عقب هذا الحديث بالإسناد ذاته عن محمد بن مالك قال : ( رأيت على البراء خاتما من ذهب ....الحديث 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
( فهذا ينفي قول ابن حبان رحمه الله أنه لم يسمع من البراء إلا أن يكون عنده غير صادق فما كان ينبغي له أن يورده في كتاب ( الثقات ) .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
( فوائد وفرائد ) :
- ذكر الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله بعض الرواة في كتابيه ( الثقات ) و ( الضعفاء ) معاً وهذا من [ أوهامه ] رحمه الله وتناقضه لاسيما وقد عرف رحمه الله بتساهله في التوثيق مع تشدده في الجرح كما ذكر المحققين ومن هؤلا ء الرواة الذين ذكرهم في كتابيه [ محمد بن مالك أبو المغيرة الجوزجاني رحمه الله ] 
-  وللدكتور الفاضل مبارك بن سيف الهاجري حفظه الله كتاب حافل نافع في ( الرواة الذين ترجم لهم ابن حبان في المجروحين وأعادهم في الثقات ) وبلغ عدد المترجم لهم في بحثه ( 159 ) راويا ً وكان من بين الذين ذكرهم ( محمد بن مالك الجوزجاني ) الذي ذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في كتابيه ( الثقات ) و ( المجروحين ) .
- وهناك رواة لم يذكرهم الدكتور مبارك الهاجري في كتابه واستدركه بعض المشايخ الفضلاء رحمه الله 
وقال في مقدمة كتابه المذكور آنفا 
( .. وهذا مما شغل بالي أيام طلب العلم وكنت اجمع بعض المتفرقات في هذا الموضوع فظهر لي الحاجة الى بحثه للوقوف على الراجح في كل ترجمة مع بيان نهج ابن حبان في هذا الصنيع وهل كان هذا [ وهما منه ] و[ خطأ ] أم [ تغير في الإجتهاد ] .
ويقول حفظه الله :
( والحاجة ماسة الى جمع هؤلاء الراوة ودراسة احوالهم وبيان الراجح فيهم فكم من راو ترجم له بعضهم كالمزي – رحمه الله – مثلا فذكر ان ابن حبان ترجم له في الثقات ولم يشر ألى ان ابن حبان أورده ايضا في المجروحين والعكس كذلك وقع من بعضهم ...) 
والكتاب نافع في بابه ويقع في 396 صفحة .
- وللدكتور بحوث نافعة ومنها :
( الراوة الذين ترجم لهم ابن حبان في المجروحين ثم خرج لهم في صحيحه بعد ما وثقهم ) 
فقال في مقدمة بحثه ( ص 4) :
( فهذا البحث تتمة عمل سابق قمت فيما يتعلق بالراة الذين يترجم لهم ابن حبان في كتاب المجروحين ثم يأتي عنه في حالهم خلاف ذلك فأفردت من ترجم لهم في كتاب المجروحين ثم أعادهم في كتاب ( الثقات ) بمؤلف مستقل – وقد أشرت إليه آنفا – وقد أشرت في كثير من تراجم هذا المؤلف الى صنيع ابن حبان مع هؤلاء الراوة في صحيحه هل خرج لهم فيه ام تنكب عن الراوية عنهم فيه مع ذكره لهم فيما بعد في الثقات ؟ من غير توسع في ذكر تلك المرويات وبلا دراسة لكيفية إخراج ابن حبان لمروياتهم في صحيحه ) 
وقال في ( ص 5 )
( وهناك طائفة من الراوة ترجم لهم ابن حبان في كتاب المجروحين ثم خرج لهم في صحيحه وليس لهم ترجمة البتة في كتاب الثقات فكان لهم مؤلف خاص وهو ( الراوة الذين ترجم لهم ابن حبان في المجروحين ثم خرج لهم في صحيحه 
ومن أبحاثه حفظه الله :
1- من ترجم له ابن حبان في المجروحين ثم خرج له في صحيحه بعدما وثقه 
2- من ترجم له ابن حبان في المجروحين ثم خرج له في صحيحه من وجه لا يعارض تجريحه له 
3- من ترجم له ابن حبان في المجروحين ثم خرج له في صحيحه غلطا او وهما
4- دفع الإيهام عمن ترجم له ابن حبان في المجروحين ثم خرج في صحيحه عمن اشتبه به .
وغيرها من البحوث النافعة نفع الله به .
وقال في بحثه ( ص 6) 
أهمية البحث :
1- كتاب المجروحين لابن حبان من المصادر الأصلية التي يعتمد عليها العلماء قديما وحديثا في الحكم على الراوة من حيث قبول مروياتهم أو ردها مطلقا أو من وجه دون وجه أ الاعتبار بها في المتابعات والشواهد 
2- ايراد ابن حبان للراوي ضمن المجروحين في كتابه هذا يفيد طرح روايته مطلقا او مقيدا بوجه ما او يفيد عدم الاحتجاج به إلا اذا توبع 
3- اخراج ابن حبان حديث الراوي في صحيحه يدل على احتجاجه بمروياته صورة الانفراد او بالاعتبار على حسب حال الراوي ورواياته فيه ما لم يكن الراوي مجروحا عنده فلا يخرج له في صحيحه اذا 
4- معرفة حال الراوي عند ابن حبان اذا خرج حديثه في صحيحه بعد ما ترجم له في المجروحين وهل تغير رأي ابن حبان فيه ام ماذا ؟
5- من لم يفطن من اهل العلم الى اخراج ابن حبان حديث الراوي في صحيحه بعد ما جرحه في كتاب المجروحين ربما وقع في الخطأ في الحكم على الراوي وجزم بضعفه عند ابن حبان قولا واحدا وما شعر ان ابن حبان نفسه عاد فخرج حديثه في الصحيح .
6- معرفة طريقة ابن حبان وتفسير صنيعه هذا بعد تتبع رواية الراوي المجروح عنده والتي خرجها في صحيحه 
هذه بعض الفوائد التي ذكرها في مقدمة بحثه ...
قال ابو عبد الله الحاكم صاحب المستدرك على الصحيحين : ( ابو حاتم البستي القاضي كان من أوعية العلم في اللغة والفقه والحديث والوعظ وكان من عقلاء الرجال صنف فخرج له من التصنيف في الحديث ما لم يسبق إليه ) 
وقد ترجم له الدكتور مبارك الهاجري ترجمة شاملة موجزة في بداية كتابه الآخر ( الراوة الذين ترجم لهم ابن حبان في المجروحين وأعادهم في الثقات ) ( ص 11-12) .
من مصنفات ابن حبان الشهيرة :
1- كتاب معرفة المجروحين والضعفاء من المحدثين 
2- وكتاب الثقات 
3- وكتاب المسند الصحيح على التقاسيم والأنواع .

· وهناك رسالة في ذلك ( الإمام ابن حبان  البستي ومنهجه في الجرح والتعديل ) 



والله أعلم 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه احمد ( 3/350) وابو يعلى ( 2/605) في حديث أبي الجهم ) ( 2/2) والطبراني في الأوسط ( 1/114/2) والفاكهي في حديثه ( 1/15/1) عنه ابن بشران في ( الأمالي ) ( 55/2) وعبد بن حميد في ( المنتخب من المسند ) ( 114/2) من طرق عن الليث بن سعد عن أبي الليث بن سعد عن أبي الزبير عن جابر بن عبد الله عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن خير ما ركبت إليه الرواحل مسجدي هذا والبيت العتيق )
قال الطبراني  رحمه الله :
( لم يروه عن الليث إلا العلاء )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- كذا قال ! وهو العلاء بن موسى بن عطية أبو الجهم وقد تعقبه الهيثمي في ( زوائده )  بقوله :
(( قلت : قد رواه النسائي عن قتيبة عن الليث )) 
- والظاهر انه يعني سنن النسائي الكبرى وهي لم تطبع 
- وقد بشرني الشيخ الفاضل عبد الصمد شرف الدين بأنه قد وقف على نسخة كاملة منه وهو الآن في صدد إعدادها للطبع يسر الله له ذلك ثم أهدى إلي الجزء الأول منه وفيه كتاب الطهارة يسر الله له إتمام طبعه وجزاه الله خيراً
- والحديث مشهور عن الليث فقد أخرجه الآخرون من طرق متعددة عن الليث به وصرح الفاكهي بتصريح أبي الزبير بالتحديث وهو هام في غير رواية الليث عنه 
- وقد ثبت عن الليث أنه لا يروي عن أبي الزبير إلا ما صرح له بالتحديث فالاسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم 
- وقد قصر الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في الترغيب ) بقوله : ( رواه أحمد بإسناد حسن ! والطبراني وابن خزيمة في صحيحه وابن حبان ...) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
أخرجه الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 1/241) ووقع فيه ( ابن الزبير ) وهو خطأ من الناسخ خفي على المعلق عليه فقال : ( لعله هو عروة بن الزبير ) وإنما هو ابن الزبير وقد روى عنه موسى بن عقبة كما ذكروا في ترجمته أعني أبا الزبير 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ البزار رحمه الله 
تصويب للإمام البخاري رحمه الله 
وهم الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي روي من حديث أبي هريرة وأنس بن مالك رضي الله ع

1- حديث أبي هريرة فله عنه طرق :
ما رواه ابي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا ( إن المعونة تأتي من الله على قدر المؤنة وإن الصبر يأتي من الله على قدر البلاء )
اخرجه البزار في مسنده ( ص156 زوائد ابن حجر ) والفاكهي في حديثه ( 1/20/1) ابن عدي في الكامل ( 206/1) عن طارق – زاد البزار والفاكهي : وعباد بن كثير عن أبي الزناد به .
قال البزار رحمه الله :
( لا نعلمه عن أبي هريرة إلا بهذا الإسناد ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
كذا قال ويرده ما يأتي –  ق : من طرق متعددة – 
قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
( طارق بن عمار يعرف بهذا الحديث قال البخاري : لا يتابع عليه )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
كذا قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله [ وفيه نظر ] فقد قال بقية : حدثني معاوية بن يحيى عن أبي الزناد به .
أخرجه ابن شاهين في ( الترغيب والترهيب ) ( 297/2) وابن عدي ( 235/2) القضاعي في ( مسند الشهاب ) ( ق 83/2) 
قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
( معاوية بن يحيى الأطرابلسي بعض رواياته مما لا يتابع عليه )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( هذا تضعيف لين ومثله قول الحافظ في التقريب : ( صدوق له أوهام غلط من خلطه بالذي قبله )*
( يعني : معاوية بن يحيى الصدفي )
فقد قال ابن معين وابو حاتم وغيرهما :
( الأطرابلسي أقوى من الصدفي وعكس الدارقطني )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فمثله حسن الحديث عند المتابعة على الأقل 
وقد تابعه طارق بن عمار كما تقدم 
وقد قال المنذري رحمه الله فيه ( 3/81):
( في كلام قريب ولم يترك ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( فمثله يستشهد به فالحديث عندي حسن بمجموع الراويتين ) 
وقال رحمه الله :
وثمة متابعات لا يفرح بها ..
والله أعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال الدكتور بشار معروف في الحاشية على ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 7/164) ط الرسالة 
وقال الدارقطني في السنن ( 1/320) عن معاوية بن يحيى الأطرابلسي الدمشقي : ضعيف 
(( وهم  )) 
ذكره ابن حبان في ( المجروحين ) ولم يفرق بينه وبين الأطرابلسي أبي مطيع فقال : معاوية بن يحيى الصدفي الأطرابلسي كنيته أبو مطيع منكر الحديث جدا ...
- لذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( التقريب ) : 
(( صدوق له أوهام وغلط من خلطه بالذي قبله )) 
 (( فائدة ))
- يحيى بن معاوية الصدفي روى له الترمذي وابن ماجه ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 7/164)
- يحيى بن معاوية الاطرابلسي روى له النسائي ابن ماجه ..

( عكس )
- فقد عكس الدارقطني رحمه الله :
- قال الذهبي في ( ميزان الاعتدال ) ( 4/352) :
- ( قال الدارقطني في ترجمة - ابو مطيع الاطرابلسي – هو أكثر مناكير من الصدفي كذا قال ) 
- وقد خلط ابن حبان الترجمتين فظنهما واحدا فلم يصنع شيئا .
- وقال في حديث بقية حدثنا معاوية بن يحيى عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا ( ان المعونة من الله ...الحديث )
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( ميزان الأعتدال ) 
لعل هذا في الحديثين هو الصدفي وحديث العطسة ...
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي ورد من حديث أبي مسعود البدري وعبد الله بن مسعود وسهل بن سعد وبريدة بن الحصيب وأنس بن مالك وعبد الله بن عباس وعبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهم 
أولاً : حديث أبي مسعود البدري فيرويه الأعمش عن أبي عمرو الشيباني : سعيد بن إياس الأنصاري عن أبي مسعود البدري قال  : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدال على الخير كفاعله )
أخرجه الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 1/484) وأحمد )( 5/274) والخرائطي في ( مكارم الأخلاق ) ( ص 16-17) وابن حبان في صحيحه ( 867و 868) وابن عبد البر في ( الجامع ) ( 1/16) من طرق عن الأعمش به  واللفظ للخرائطي 
ولفظ ابن حبان : أتى رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما عندي ما أعطيك ولكن ائت فلانا فأتاه الرجل فأعطاه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله ) 
ولفظ الطحاوي رحمه الله  مثله إلا انه قال : 
( الدال على الخير له كأجر فاعله ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين وقد أخرجه مسلم ( 6/41) باللفظ الثاني وهو رواية أحمد ( 4/120) وابي داود ( 5129) والترمذي ( 2/112) وقال : ( حسن صحيح ) 
- وخالف ابان بن تغلب فقال : عن الاعمش عن ابي عمرو الشيباني عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : فذكره ..
أخرجه الخرائطي ( ص16 ) وابو نعيم في ( الحلية ) ( 6/266) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وأبان بن تغلب ثقة احتج به مسلم لكن رواية الجماعة أصح 
- ثم رأيت ابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( 93/1) والخطيب في ( التاريخ ) ( 7/383) قد نصا على أن رواية أبان خطأ وأن الخطأ ممن دونه . والله أعلم 

.
ثانيا : أما حديث سهل فيرويه العائشي : حدثنا عمران بن يزيد القرشي عن أبي حازم عنه به 
أخرجه الطحاوي : حدثنا محمد بن علي بن داود : حدنا العائشي به 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- رجاله ثقات كلهم لكنه منقطع بين القرشي وأبي حازم فإن روايته إنما هي عن أتباع التابعين فلعل الواسطة سقطت من الطابع أو الناسخ ..
-   ثالثا :
حديث أنس فيرويه شبيب بن بشر عنه 
أخرجه الترمذي وقال : 
( حديث غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وإسناده حسن رجاله موثوقون والسبب الذي فيه هو عند مسلم وغيره من حديث ابي مسعود فهو شاهد قوي له ..
رابعا :
- حديث بريدة فيرويه أبو حنيفة في ( مسنده ) ( ص 160 بشرح القادري ) عن علقمة بن مرثد عن سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه مرفوعا به 
ومن طريق أبي حنيفة أخرجه أحمد ( 5/357) ولكنه لم يسمه عمداً كما قال ابنه عبد الله . قال : كذا قال أبي لم يسمه على عمد وثناه غيره فسماه يعني أبا حنيفة رحمه الله وإليه أشار الهيثمي بقوله في ( المجمع ) ( 1/166) : ( وفيه ضعيف ومع ضعفه لم يسم ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ورواه سليمان الشاذكوني : ثنا ابن يمان عن سفيان عن علقمة به 
وزاد : ( والله يحب إغاثة اللهفان ) 
أخرجه تمام في ( الفوائد ) ( 227/2) وابن عدي في ( الكامل ) ( 162/2) وابو نعيم في ( اخبار اصبهان ) ( 1/333-334) 
قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
( لا أعرفه إلا عن الشاذكوني وهو حافظ ماجن عندي ممن يسرق الحديث )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( كذبه ابن معين وغيره ورماه غير واحد بوضع الحديث ومن الغريب * ان أبا نعيم رحمه الله لم يذكر في ترجمته جرحا ولا تعديلا فكانه خفي عليه حاله 
(( تنبيه ووهم )) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ولقد أبعد الشيخ البنا في شرحه على ( الفتح الرباني ) ( 19/72) فإنه قال عقب قول الهيثمي المتقدم :
( قلت : أبو حنيفة المسمى في السند قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) : أبو حنيفة الكوفي والد عبد الأكرم مجهول أ ه ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
هذا خطأ مزدوج :
1- انه ليس هو هذا وغنما هو افمام أبو حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت المشهور وهو ليس مجهولا بل هو معروف بالصدق ولكنه ضعيف الحفظ كما كنت حققته في المجلد الأول من الضعيفة وإن لم يرق ذلك لمتعصبة الحنفية وغيرهم ذوي الأهواء ! ولذلك لم سيمه شيخ الإمام أحمد إسحاق بن يوسف وعمدا فعل كذلك افمام أحمد 
2- أنه وهم على الحافظ فإن تمام كلامه في ( التقريب ) :
( من الثالثة ) 
أي أنه من الطبقة الوسطى من التابعين الذين لهم رواية عن بعض الصحابة وأبو حنيفة الإمام ليس كذلك فإن الحافظ ذكر في ترجمته أنه من الطبقة السادسة – أي من صغار التابعين الذين لم يثبت لهم لقاء أحد من الصحابة .
وابو حنيفة الراوي هنا بينه وبين صحابي الحديث راويان : علقمة بن مرثد عن سليمان بن بريدة فكيف يعقل ان يكون هو والد عبد الأكرم الذي يروي عن بعض الصحابة ؟
3- وهذا يقال إذا ما وقفنا في ذلك عند كتاب ( التقريب ) فقط واما اذا رجعنا الى ( التهذيب ) فستزداد يقينا في خطأ الشيخ المزدوج ..
والله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- وفي ذلك رد على من قال جل اعتماد الشيخ الألباني على كتاب الحافظ ( التقريب ) فقط كمصدر لتقييم الرواة والحكم عليهم .
- جملة القول : ان حديث ( الدال على الخير كفاعله ) صحيح بلا ريب كما حققه الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله بخلاف الزيادة ( والله يحب إغاثة اللهفان ) 
لتفرد الشاذكوني بها وغيره مما لايصح تفردهم 
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 10/679- 684) ط الرسالة 
- سئل صالح جزرة عن الشاذكوني فقال : ما رأيت أحفظ منه قيل بم كان يتهم ؟ قال : كان يكذب بالحديث 
- وسئل عنه احمد بن حنبل : فقال : جالس حماد بن زيد ويزيد بن زريع وبشر بن المفضل فما نفعه الله بواحد منهم 
- وقال ابن معين : جربت على الشاذكوني الكذب 
- ( .. سمعت ابا زرعة يقول : وضع الشاذكوني سبعة أحاديث على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقلها )
- قال النسائي : ليس بثقة 
- وقال عباس العنبري : انسلخ من العلم انسلاخ الحية من قشرها 
- وعن البخاري" قال : هو أضعف عندي من أي ضعيف

(( فائدة )) 
- الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني رحمه الله للشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن الشهير بالساعاتي رحمه الله وجعله مقسما الى سبعة اقسام اولها قسم التوحيد واصول الدين وآخرها قسم القيامة واحوال الآخرة 
- وقد شرحه في كتاب وعلق عليه تعليقات نافعة ومختصرة  يذكر سند الحديث باخصر صورة وتفسير غريبه ويتكلم عليه من الناحية الفقهية والحديثية وهو سهل في بابه سماه  ( بلوغ الأماني من اسرار الفتح الرباني ) والاقسام التي رتبها كالتالي :
.قسم التوحيد  
. قسم الفقه 
.قسم التفسير 
.قسم الترغيب
. قسم الترهيب التخويف
. قسم التاريخ وما كان من خلق آدم عليه السلام 
. قسم ذكر أحوال الاخرة والفتن والجنة والنار .

والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم شيخ الإسلام الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أـخرجه أحمد ( 2/104) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن نعيم الأعرجي قال : ( سأل رجل ابن عمر – وأنا عنده – عن المتعة متعة النساء فغضب وقال : والله ما كنا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زنائين ولا مسافحين ثم قال : والله لقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( ليكونن قبل المسيح الدجال كذابون ثلاثون أو أكثر ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- رجاله ثقات غير عبد الرحمن هذا فقال ابن ابي حاتم ( 2/2/293) عن أبي زرعة : ( لا أعرفه إلا في حديث ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليكونن ....) 
- وقال فيه الحسيني : ( فيه جهالة ) 
- وأقره الحافظ في ( التعجيل ) 
- وورد عند أحمد ( 2/118) عن علي بن زيد عن يوسف بن مهران عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه كان عنده رجل من أهل الكوفة فجعل يحدثه عن المختار فقال ابن عمر ( إن كان كما تقول فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( إن بين يدي الساعة ثلاثين دجالا كذابا ) 
وقال رحمه الله :
- إسناده ضعيف يوسف بن مهران لين الحديث لم يرو عنه غير علي بن زيد ابن جدعان وهو ضعيف ...

( الوهم ) :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- جاء في ( اللسان ) :
( عبد الرحمن بن نعيم بن قريش كان في عصر الدارقطني وقال في ( المؤتلف والمختلف ) : إن له أحاديث غرائب انتهى .
وقال : قال : سألت أبا زرعة عنه فقال كوفي لا أعرفه إلا في حديث واحد عن ابن عمر روىعنه طلحة بن مصرف ) 
قال الألباني :
- هذا [ خلط فاحش ] بين ترجمتين فإن قول أبي زرعة هذا إنما هو في عبد الرحمن الأعرجي صاحب هذا الحديث وهو تابعي كما ترى فأين هو ممن كان في عصر الدارقطني 
- يغلب على [ الظن ] ان في النسخة سقطاً بين قوله : انتهى وقوله " وقال " ثم لينظر من الفاعل في وقال : قال ) ؟
الخلاصة :
قال رحمه الله :
- لكن الحديث بمجموع الطريقين حسن وهو صحيح بشواهده الكثيرة من حديث أبي هريرة وجابر بن سمرة وثوبان مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- والله أعلم 
- والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال محققا المسند الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط والشيخ عادل مرشد ط الرسالة (9/504) :
(صحيح لغيره، وهذا إسناد ضعيف. عبد الرحمن بن نُعيم الأعرجي ترجمه البخاري في "التاريخ الكبير"5/356، وابنُ أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل" 5/293، والحسيني في "الإكمال"ص 269، وقال: فيه جهالة، وأقرّه الحافظ في "التعجيل"ص 258، ولم يذكروا في الرواة عنه غير محمد بن طلحة بن مصرف وإياد بن لقيط، وذكره ابنُ حبان في "الثقات"5/111 ولم يُؤثر توثيقه عن أحد غيره، وقال أبو زرعة: لا أعرفه إلا في حديث ابن عمر (يعني هذا الحديث) وشَك أبو الوليد في اسم أبيه نُعْمَ أو نعيم، ولم يذكر جعفر بن حميد في الرواية الآتية برقم (5695) أباه، وجزم عفان بن مسلم في الرواية الآتية برقم (5808) أنه نعيم، وهو ما أثبته البخاري وابنُ أبي حاتم وابنُ حبان، وبقية رجال الِإسناد ثقات رجال الصحيح. أبو الوليد: هو هشام بن عبد الملك الطيالسي، وعبيد الله بن إياد بن لقيظ: هو السدوسي الكوفي.
وأخرجه بتمامه سعيدُ بنُ منصور في "سننه" (851) ، وأبو يعلى (5706) من طريق جُبَارة بن مَفلس، كلاهما عن عبيد الله بن إياد، بهذا الإسناد.
وأورده الهيثمي في "المجمع"7/332-333، وقال: رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى بقصة المتعة وما بعدها، والطبراني إلا أنه قال: بين يدي الساعة الدجال، وبين يدي الدجال كذابون ثلاثون أو أكثر، قلنا: ما آيتهم؟ قال: أن يأتوكم بسنة لم تكونوا عليها، يُغَيَرونَ بها سنتكم ودينَكم، فإذا رأيتموهم، فاجتنبوهم وعادُوهم. قلنا: ولم يعلّه.
وقوله: ما كنا على عهد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زانين ولا مسافحين: أخرجه أبو يعلى (5707) من طريق صدقة بن أبي عمران، عن إياد بن لقيط، به.
وأخرجه بنحوه البيهقي في "السنن"7/202 من طريق الزهري، عن سالم بن عبد اللُه أن رجلًا سأل ابنَ عمر رضي الله عنهما عن المتعة، فقال: حرام، قال: فإن فلاناً يقول فيها، فقال: والله لقد علم أن رسولَ الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَرمها يومَ خيبر وما كنا مسافحين.
[ فائدة ] :
قال الحافظ في "الفتح" 6/617: وليس المراد بالحديث من ادعى النبوة مطلقاً، فإنهم لا يُحصون كثرةً، لِكون غالبهم ينشأ لهم ذلك عن جنون أو سوداء، وإنما المرادُ من قامت له شوكةَ وبدت له شبهة ... وقد أهلك الله نعالى من وقع له ذلك منهم، وبقي منهم من يلحقه بأصحابه، وآخرهم الدجال الأكبر.
وقال السندي: قوله: زانين ... الخ: يريد أنه نوع من الزنى، إذ ليس هو من النكاج ولا من ملك اليمين، والحِل منحصرَ فيهما لقوله تعالى: (إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم) فما بقي إلا أن يكون نوعاً من الزنى، فلا يمكن أن يوجد مثله في وقته بعد تقرر الحلال والحرام.
وقوله: ليكونن ... يريد أن من روى بقاءه فهو كذاب، فلا عبرة بقوله، ولا يخفى أن هذا فيمن بلغه النسخ وقال بعده، وأما من اشتبه عليه الأمر، فقال به من هذا القبيل. والله تعالى أعلم .
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام الحافظ ابن حبان رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام أحمد في ( المسند ) ( 4/154) من طريق مشرح بن هاعان أنه سمع عقبة بن عامر يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( أهل اليمن أرق قلوبا وألين أفئدة وأنجع طاعة )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناد حسن ورجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير مشرح بن هاعان فقد وثقه ابن معين وكذا ابن حبان رحمه الله 
- [ تناقض ] فيه ابن حبان رحمه الله فأورده في الضعفاء !
- والحديث قال الهيثمي في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 10/55)  :
( رواه أحمد والطبراني وقال : وأسمع طاعة – وإسناده حسن )
( فائدة )
- أنجع : أي انفع 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 7/116) ط بشار 
مشرح بن هاعان المعافري ابو المصعب المصري 
روى عن :سليم بن عتر وعقبة بن عامر الجهني ( عخ د ت ق ) والمحرر بن ابي هريرة 
روى عنه : بكر المعافري وابن لهيعة والليث بن سعد والوليد بن المغيرة 
قال حرب بن إسماعيل عن أحمد بن حنبل : معروف 
قال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
قال ابوسعيد بن يونس : مات قريبا من سنة عشرين ومئة 
روى له البخاري في ( افعال العباد ) وابو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه .) ا ه
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
- قال عثمان الدارمي بعد ان ساق كلام يحيى بن معين ومشرح ليس بذاك وهو صدوق 
- وقال العجلي : مصري تابعي ثقة ( ثقاته ص51) 
- وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب ( الثقات ) وقال يخطئ ويخالف ( 5/452) 
- وذكره ابن حبان في ( المجروحين ) أيضا وقال : يروي عن عقبة بن عامر أحاديث مناكير لا يتابع عليها 
- والصواب في امره ترك ما انفرد من الروايات والاعتبار بما وافق الثقات ( 3/28) 
- ذكره ابن عدي في ( الكامل ) وقال : ارجو انه لا بأس به ( 7/167)
- وقال الذهبي في ( الميزان ) ( 4/ترجمة 8549) : صدوق
- وقال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) : مقبول ) ا ه 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- واستنكر الأئمة عليه عدة أحاديث عنه عن  عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه 
- استنكر ابن عدي عليه حديث ( لو كان القرآن في إهاب ما مسته النار ) متنه استغربه اهل العلم ولعل الحمل فيه على ابن لهيعة وليس له في ناقة ولا جمل 
- واستنكر عليه الامام احمد حديث ( لو كان بعدي نبي لكان عمر ) 
قال الخلال كما في " المنتخب من علله " ( ص 106)  وقال ابراهيم بن الحارث ا نابا عبدالله سئل عن حدثي عقبة بن عامر " لو كان بعدي نبي لكان عمر " ؟
فقال : اضرب عليه : فإنه عندي منكر "
والحديث حسنه جمع من اهل العلم المحققين .
( فائدة )
- وقال الترمذي فيه ( هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه الا من حديث مشرح بن هاعان )
- وقال الحاكم فيه : صحيح الاسناد
- قال ابن تيمية : ثابت 
- قال ابن حجر العسقلاني : حسن 
- قال الالباني : حسن 
- واستنكر  عليه حديث السجدتين في سورة الحج 
اخرجه الترمذي في جامعه ( 578) 
ولعل الحمل ايضا على ابن لهيعة في هذا الحديث 
- لذا قال ابن حبان في " المجروحين " يروي عن عقبة مناكير لا يتابع عليها فالصواب ترك ما انفرد به "
- الخلاصة :
- مشرح بن هاعان صدوق حسن الحديث ما لم يخالف
- قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( تقريب التهذيب ) ( 476) 
( مشرح بن هاعان المعافري ابو مصعب مقبول من الرابعة مات سنة ثمان وعشرين  عخ د ت ق ) 
- قال الذهبي رحمه الله :
- مشرح بن هاعان عن عقبة بن عامر وسليم بن عتر وعنه الليث وابن لهيعة ثقة د ت ق .
- وقال الالباني في ( ارواء الغليل ) تحت حديث برقم ( 1589)
( من طريق ابن لهيعة : حدثني مشرح بن هاعان المعافري انه سمع عقبة ... 
قال الالباني :
( اسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد رجاله ثقات غير ابن لهيعة فإنه سيء الحفظ )
- وصحح له حديث في ارواء الغليل برقم ( 1896) من طريق  الليث بن سعد قال لي ابو مصعب مشرح بن هاعان عن عقبة بن عامر 
- اخرجه الحاكم ( 2/198) وقال : صحيح الاسناد ووافقه الذهبي  ثم قال الحاكم وقد ذكر ابو صالح كاتب الليث عن ليث سماعه من مشرح 
- وقال البوصيري في الزوائد ( ق123/1) هذا اسناد مختلف فيه من اجل ابي مصعب 
- وقال عبد الحق الاشبيلي في ( احكامه ) ( ق 142/1) " واسناده حسن "
- وكذلك حسنه شيخ الاسلام في كتابه ( ابطال الحيل ) ( ص 105-106) من الفتاوى له ....
- وكذلك صححه تلميذه ابن القيم رحمه الله وغيرهم ...
- والله اعلم 
- والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
( وقد قصدت ببحثي هذا تتبع من قال فيهم الألباني رحمه الله في سلسلته العلمية النافعة من ذكره بوهم  وباعي في هذا الميدان قصير فمن وقف على عثرة او زلة او وهم او خطأ أو تناقض أو نقل بغير عزو فليعذر أخاه  الفقير لعفو ربه وليس لي فيه ناقة ولا جمل ... من المقدمة للبحث ..

- وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
- وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 4/4) ثنا هاشم بن القاسم : ثنا الفرج : ثنا سليمان بن سليم قال : قال المقداد بن الأسود : ( لا أقول في رجل خيراً ولا شرا حتى أنظر ما يختم له – يعني – بعد شيء سمعته من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قيل : وما سمعت ؟ قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( لقلب ابن آدم أشد انقلاباً من القدر إذا اجتمعت غليانا ً ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناده منقطع ورجاله ثقات غير الفرج وهو ابن فضالة فإنه ضعيف لكنه توبع وقد رواه عنه بقية فزاد في اسناده فقال : ثنا الفرج بن فضالة : حدثني سليمان بن سليم عن يحيى بن جابر عن المقداد بن الأسد به 
أخرجه المحاملي في الرابع من ( الأمالي ) ( 50/2) وابو محمد الطامذي في ( الفوائد ) * ( 108-109) وقال : ( وهذا إسناد شامي وفرج بن فضالة يتكلم فيه ) 
- ولبقية فيه اسناد آخر فقال : ثنا عبد الله بن سالم عن ابي سلمة سليمان ابن سليم عن ابن جبير عن ابيه عن المقداد به 
اخرجه ابن ابي عاصم في ( السنة ) ( برقم 226) والقضاعي ( ق108/2)
وقال فيه الألباني رحمه الله : وإسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات صرح بقية فيه بالتحديث فأمنا شر تدليسه ولم يتفرد به فقد قال [ عبد الله بن صالح : حدثني معاوية بن صالح عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير به ]
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/289) وابو القاسم الحنائي في ( الثالث من الفوائد ) ( ق81/2) وابن بطة في ( الإبانة ) ( 4/18/2) وابن عساكر في ( التاريخ ) ( 17/76/1) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- على  شرط البخاري 
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- معاوية بن صالح لم يخرج له البخاري 
- وعبد الله بن صالح فيه ضعف 
قال الحنائي رحمه الله :
- ( لا نعرفه بهذا الطريق إلا من حديث أبي صالح كاتب الليث ) 
- ( والحديث مشهور عن المقداد ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وتابعه الليث عن معاوية بن صالح به .
والله اعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- قال المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 7/155) ط بشار 
قال البخاري وابو  حاتم  عن علي بن المديني : كان عبد الرحمان بن مهدي يوثقه 
وقال العجلي : والنسائي : ثقة 
وقال ابو زرعة : ثقة محدث
وقال ابو حاتم : صالح الحديث حسن الحديث يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به 
قال محمد بن سعد كان بالاندلس قاضيا لهم وكان ثقة كثير الحديث حج من دهره حجة واحدة ...
ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات 
وقال ابو سعيد بن يونس قدم مصر وخرج الى الأندلس ..
[ روى له البخاري في ( القراءة خلف الإمام ) ]
[ روى له البخاري أيضا في ( الأدب المفرد ) ]
[ روى له الباقون  وهم : ر م 4 ] ا ه 

( فوائد عامة )
- وقد اطلعت على بحث جيد للدكتور علياء المشهداني نشرته مجلة الدراسات التاريخية والحضارية المجلد ( 4) العدد ( 14)  2012/1433 ه 
( رحلة معاوية بن صالح الحمصي إلى الأندلس ) 
وقد لخصت بعض منها :
. رحل الى الاندلس رحمه الله 123 ه / 740 م
0 ولاه الأمير الأموي عبد الرحمن الداخل قضائها وذلك لادراك الأمير عبد الرحمن للقيمة العلمية لدى معاوية بن صالح رحمه الله 
0 اخذ عنه من اهل المشرق أئمة الحديث كسفيان الثوري والليث بن سعد 
0 أنجب معاوية بن صالح في الأندلس ولدان هما عمرو وعبد الرحمن وابنة واحدة تزوجها الفقية المحدث زياد بن شطبون 
0 توفي معاوية بن صالح في الأندلس في قرطبة واختلفت المصادر في تحديد سنةوفاته منها ذكرت انها سنة ( 158 ه ) وآخر ذكرت سنة ( 168 ه )
0 لعلو مكانته وجلالة قدره صلى عليه أمير الأندلس انذاك هشام بن عبد الرحمن في جنازته ماشيا وعلى الأرجح ان التاريخ الأخير هو الأصوب 
0 وقد رحل اليه الإمام المحدث زيد بن الحباب رحمه الله ( 203 ه ) من العراق للأخذ عنه وذلك للسند العالي في مروياته غير ان [ الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله ] شكك بصحة معلومة رحلة زيد بن الحباب رحمه الله الى الأندلس للقاء معاوية بن صالح 
وذكر في ( جذوة المقتبس ) ( ص23 ) و( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 10/46) ان زيد بن الحباب التقى بمعاوية بن صالح في مكة أثناء حجه ) ا ه 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله على توفيقه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث  الذي أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1912 ) وأبو بكر الشافعي في الفوائد ( 97 / 1 - 2 ) ومحمد بن مخلد العطار في المنتقى من حديثه ( 2 / 16 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في الحلية ( 8 / 172 ) وابن عدي في الكامل ( ق 44 / 1 ) والحاكم في المستدرك ( 1 / 62 ) وفي علوم الحديث ( ص 48 ) والخطيب في التاريخ ( 11 / 165 ) والقضاعي في مسند الشهاب ( 5 / 1 ) وابن عساكر في التاريخ ( 13 / 290 / 1 و 14 / 10 / 1 ) والضياء في المختارة ( 64 / 35 / 2 ) عن عبد الله بن المبارك عن خالد الحذاء عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال ( البركة مع أكابركم )
وقال الحاكم  رحمه الله :
: صحيح على شرط البخاري. 
ووافقه الذهبي 
 قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وهو كما قالا . 

- ووقع في الترغيب ( 1 / 66 ) أنه قال : " على شرط مسلم " 
وهو  [ خطأ ] . 
وقال ابن عدي رحمه الله  : " لا يروى إلا عن ابن المبارك ، و الأصل فيه مرسل " . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله  ) : ابن المبارك ثقة ثبت إمام ، فلا يضره إرسال من أرسله ، على أن له شاهدا من حديث أنس يرويه سعيد بن بشير عن قتادة عنه مرفوعا به . 
أخرجه ابن عدي ( ق 177 / 2 ) وقال : " غريب ، ولا أرى بما يروى عن سعيد بن بشير بأسا ، و لعله يهم في الشيء بعد الشيء و يغلط ، والغالب على حديثه الاستقامة ، والغالب عليه الصدق " . 

( تنبيه ) 
هكذا لفظ الحديث عند الوليد بن مسلم و جمع سواه عند من ذكرنا ، رووه كلهم عن ابن المبارك به . 
وخالفهم محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن سهم فقال : أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك ... بلفظ : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سقى قال : ابدؤا بالكبراء ، أو قال : بالأكابر " . 
أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 2 / 638 ) و من طريقه الضياء . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله 
: وهو بهذا اللفظ شاذ لمخالفة ابن سهم فيه الثقات ، مع قول ابن حبان فيه : " ربما أخطأ " . 
لاسيما ولفظه مخالف بظاهره للحديث المتفق عليه عن أنس : " الأيمنون فالأيمنون " . 
إلا أن يؤول ، ولا حاجة إلى ذلك لأن التأويل فرع التصحيح ، فتأمل . 
قال الالباني رحمه الله 
 : و أنكر منه لفظا ما رواه نعيم بن حماد عن عبد الله بن المبارك بلفظ : " الخير ... " مكان البركة " . أخرجه البزار ( رقم - 1957 ) . 
و نعيم ضعيف . 
وتابعه النضر بن طاهر : حدثنا ابن المبارك به . أخرجه الديلمي ( 2 / 136 ) . 
والنضر ضعيف جدا كما قال ابن عدي ) 
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
( فوائد عامة ) :
ذكر السيوطي رحمه الله  في ( تدريب الراوي ) ( 2/ 167 ) ط طارق عوض الله هذا الحديث من بين الأمثلة على الحديث المشهور بين العامّة  :
1- ( البركة مع أكابركم ) وقال رحمه الله صححه ابن حبان والحاكم .

( فائدة )
1- والحديث صححه ابن دقيق العيد في ( الاقتراح ) كما في فيض القدير ( 3/220) 
2- وفي ( أسنى المطالب  في احاديث مختلفة المراتب )  للشيخ محمد الحوت الشافعي المتوفي 1277 ه بتحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا ط الكتب العلمية  ( 1/107) 
خبر ( البركة مع أكابركم ) صححه الحاكم وابن حبان وقال الزركشي رحمه الله في صحته نظر ) ا ه
3- وقد ذهب جماعة من اهل العلم المحققين أن الأصل فيه الإرسال 
قال ابن عدي في الكامل ( 6/269) " وهذا رواه عن ابن المبارك جماعة فاسندوه والأصل فيه مرسل "
4- اورده ابن الجوزي في العلل المتناهية ( 44/1)




والله اعلم 

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي رواه أبو داود في ( العلم ) ( 3659) وابن حبان ( 77) واحمد ( 1/321) عن عبد الله بن عبد الله عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( تسمعون ويسمع منكم ويسمع ممن سمع منكم ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله  ( 1/95) :
- " صحيح على شرط الشيخين ليس له علة "
- ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- عبد الله بن عبد الله وهو أبو جعفر الرازي قاضي الري لم يخرج له الشيخان وإن كان ثقة .
قال العلائي رحمه الله في ( جامع التحصيل في أحكام المراسيل ) ( 14/1) 
(( وعبد الله بن عبد الله هذا قال فيه النسائي : ليس به بأس ووثقه ابن حبان ولم يضعفه أحد والحديث حسن وفي كلام إسحاق بن راهويه الإمام ما يقتضي تصحيحه أيضا )) 
- وذكر المناوي رحمه الله ان للحديث تتمة وليست عند المذكورين ولعله يشير إلى الزيادة في الشاهد الذي يرويه ابن ابي ليلى عن عيسى عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس به وزاد :
( ثم يكون بعد ذلك قوم يشهدون قبل أن يستشهدوا )
رواه البزار في ( مسنده ) ( برقم – 146) وقال :
( عبد الرحمن لم يسمع من ثابت ) .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيب الكمال ) (  ص 183) ط بشار 

عبد الله بن عبد الله الرازي قاضي الري مولى بني هاشم أصله كوفي  
قال ابو معمر الهذلي : حدثنا عباد بن العوام عن حجاج عن عبد الله بن عبد الله الرازي وكان ثقة وكان الحكم يأخذ  عنه .
قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل عن أبيه روى عنه الحكم وسعيد بن مسروق وكان ثقة .
قال علي بن المديني : معروف 
وقال العجلي : ثقة 
قال النسائي : ليس به بأس 
روى له أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي في ( مسند علي ) وابن ماجه .
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
- ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ( 7/7) وكذا ابن شاهين ( الترجمة : 618) وابن خلفون وقال : وثقه ابن نمير وغيره وقال ابن عبد الرحيم : ليس به بأس ( إكمال مغلطاي ) ( 2/286) 
- وقال الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) : ثقة 
- وقال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) : صدوق .
والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :

ما رواه أبو داود ( 4810) والحاكم ( 1/62) والبيهقي في ( الزهد ) ( 1/88) عن الأعمش عن مالك بن الحارث [ زاد أبو داود : قال الأعمش : وقد سمعتهم يذكرون ] عن مصعب بن سعد عن أبيه – قال الأعمش : ولا أعلمه إلا – عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( التؤدة في كل شيء إلا في عمل الآخرة ) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وفيه نظر فإن مالكا هذا هو السلمي الرقي إنما روى له البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) 
فهو على شرط مسلم وحده 
وقد اعله المنذري رحمه الله في ( الترغيب ) ( بما لا يقدح فقال ( 4/134) 
لم يذكر الأعمش فيه من حدثه ولم يجزم برفعه 
قال الألباني رحمه الله 
واما انه لم يجزم برفعه فيكفي فيه غلبة الظن وهذا ظاهر من قوله : ( ولا اعلمه إلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ثانيا :
اما انه لم يذكر من حدثه فهذا اعلال ظاهر بناء على ان الأعمش مدلس ولم يصرح بالتحديث لكن العلماء جروا على تمشية رواية الأعمش المعنعنة ما لم يظهر الانقطاع فيها ..
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه 
قال المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيبه ) (7/16) ط بشار
قال اسحاق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة
ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات 
روى له البخاري في الادب المفرد ومسلم وابو داد النسائي 
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :

وقال ابن سعد : كان ثقة وله احاديث صالحة ( طبقاته 6/294)
وقال العجلي : كفي ثقة 
قال ابن حجر في التقريب ثقة   
والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في ( مسنده ) ( 3/1054) والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى ( 10/104) من طريق الليث عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن سعد بن سنان عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان ) 
وزاد ابو يعلى ( وما من أحد أكثر معاذير من الله وما من شيء أحب إلى الله من الحمد )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناده حسن رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير سعد بن سنان وهو [ حسن الحديث كما تقدم غير مرة ]
الوهم :
قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
- ( رواه أبو يعلى رجاله رجال الصحيح ) 
قال الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
( رواه أبو يعلى ورجاله رجال الصحيح )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( فهو من [ أوهامهما ] لأن سعد بن سنان ليس من رجال الصحيح 
- واغتر بهما الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله فإنه قال بعد أن ذكر ذلك عنهما وذكر ان السيوطي عزاه للبيهقي وحده 
قال  المناوي رحمه الله :
- (( وبه يعرف ان المصنف لم يصب في إهماله وإيثاره رواية البيهقي ) يعني لأن رواية البيهقي معلولة ورواية ابي يعلى رجاله رجال الصحيح 
- قال في رواية البيهقي :
( قال الذهبي : وسعد ضعفوه  وقال الهيثمي : لم يسمع من أنس ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وقد علمت أن رواية أبي يعلى مثل رواية البيهقي مدارها على سعد بن سنان 
- وقول الهيثمي ( لم يسمع سعد من أنس ) لا اعرف له فيه سلفا 
قال ابو داود رحمه الله :
( قلت لأحمد بن صالح : سنان بن سعد ( وهو سعد بن سنان يقال فيه القولان ) سمع أنساً ؟ فغضب من إجلاله له .
والله أعلم .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيبه ) ( 3/120) ط بشار 
سعد بن سنان ويقال سنان بن سعد الكندي المصري 
روى عن أنس بن مالك ( بخ د ت ق ) 
روى عنه يزيد بن أبي حبيب ( بخ د ت ق ) ولم يرو عنه غيره 
قال ابو حاتم بن حبان في كتاب ( الثقات ) حدث عنه المصريون وهم مختلفون فيه وأرجو ان يكون الصحيح سنان بن سعد وقد أعتبرت حديثه فرأيت ما روي عن سنان بن سعد يشبه أحاديث الثقات وما روي عن سعد بن سنان وسعيد بن سنان فيه المناكير كأنهما اثنان فالله أعلم 
- قال ابو بكر بن ابي خيثمة سألت يحيى بن معين عن سعد بن سنان الذي روى عنه يزيد بن أبي حبيب فقال : ثقة 
- وقال ابراهيم بن يعقوب الجوزجاني : أحاديثه واهية لا تشبه أحاديث الناس عن أنس 
- وقال النسائي : منكر الحديث 
- روى له البخاري في ( الأدب ) وابوداود والترمذي وابن ماجه ) ا ه
قال الدكتور بشار معروف في الحاشية :
قال البخاري كما جاء في العلل الكبير للترمذي والصحيح عندي سنان بن سعد وهو صالح مقارب الحديث وسعد بن سنان خطأ إنما قاله الليث ( الورقة 21) ولذلك ذكره البخاري فيمن اسمه سنان من تاريخه الكبير .
- قال ابن حجر في التقريب : صدوق له افراد 
- قال بشار : أنى يكون صدوقا بعد كل هذا الذي تقدم في ترجمته ؟؟!
- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

ٍ اختلف في اسمه فتارة يذكر ب( سعد بن سنان ) و احيانا ب ( سنان بن سعد ) إلا أن الأكثر منهم رجح انه سنان بن سعد كالبخاري وغيره 
ٍ 

ٍ غاير ابن حبان رحمه الله فجعلهما اثنان في كتابه ( الثقات )
ٍولكنه ذكره في مشاهير علماء الأمصار ( 949) فرأى كانه واحد فقال ( ... وهو الذي يخطئ الراوة فيه منهم من قال سعد بن سنان وقال بعضهم سعيد بن سنان والصحيح سنان بن سعد والله اعلم فرأى هنا انه واحد ) 
ٍ ذكره الدارقطني والعقيلي في الضعفاء 
ٍ وقال الذهبي في ( الكاشف ) ( 1828) ليس بحجة 
ٍووثقه ابن معين والعجلي وابن شاهين 
ٍوقال ابن القيسراني في ذخيرة الحفاظ وساق له حديثا : سعد متروك الحديث ( 2073) 
ٍ وسعد بن سنان هو حسن الحديث كما قال الألباني رحمه الله غير مرة 
ٍ قول الهيثمي ( لم يسمع سعد من أنس ) قال الألباني في ثنايا الرد عليه ( لا أعرف له فيه سلفا ً .
والله أعلم 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام ابن المحب الصامت رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه أبو بكر الأنباري في حديثه ( ج1 ورقة 6/1) قال حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن شاكر قال : ثنا عفان قال : حدثني سليم بن حيان – إملاءً من قرطاس وسألته قال : ثنا سعيد بن مينا عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( طوبى لعيش بعد المسيح طوبى لعيش بعد المسيح يؤذن للسماء في القطر ويؤذن للأرض في النبات فلو بذرت حبك على الصفا لنبت ولا تشاح ولاتحاسد ولا تباغض حتى يمر الرجل على الأسد ولا يضره ويطأ على الحية فلا تضره ولا تشاح ولا تحاسد ولا تباغض 


 قال الألباني رحمه الله :
ومن طريق الأنباري رواه الديلمي ( 2/161) وابن المحب في ( صفات رب العالمين ) ( 427/1) وقال : 
( هذا على شرط خ ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- جعفر بن محمد بن شاكر لم يخرج له البخاري ولا غيره من الستة وهو ثقة وقد ترجمه الخطيب ( 7/185-187) وفي التهذيب ولم يرمز له بشيء .
- ورواه الضياء في ( المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو ( 127/1) من طريق أبي جعفر البغدادي : ثنا جعفر بن محمد  به .
- فالإسناد صحيح .
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
ذكره الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في ( تهذيبه ) ( 1/467-477) ط بشار 
- قال ابو الحسين ابن المنادي : كان ذا فضل وعبادة وزهد وانتفع به خلق كثير في الحديث .
- وقال في موضع آخر : ( .... وصلينا عليه في الشارع الكبير  وكان من الصالحين اكثر الناس عنه لثقته وصلاحه بلغ تسعين سنة غير أشهر يسيرة 
- وقال الحافظ ابو بكر الخطييب : كان عابدا زاهدا ثقة صادقا متقنا ضابطاً) ا ه 

قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
( ووثقه مسلمة بن قاسم الأندلسي – فيما نقل ابن حجر – بغدادي ثقة رجل صالح زاهد قيل : لم يرفع رأسه إلى السماء روى عنه من أهل بلدنا : محمد بن أمين ) انتهى .
- وهو من الرواة الذين ذكرهم الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ولم يخرج له أحد  من رواة الكتب الستة .
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
( لم يخرج له البخاري ولا غيره من الستة ( ع ) .
( تنبيه ) :
كتاب ( صفات رب العالمين ) للحافظ الكبير شمس الدين ابي بكر محمد بن عبد الله المقدسي الشهير بابن المحب الصامت ( 712- 789 ه ) احد تلاميذ  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  وهو الذي غسل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله مع المزي وابن كثير رحمهم الله ..
وكان رحمه الله كثير الصمت حتى لقب بالصامت وكان لا يرضى بهذا اللقب 
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته ..
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 4/323) ومن طريقه الحاكم ( 3/158) من طريق عبد الله بن جعفر : حدثتنا أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخرمة عن عبيد الله بن ابي رافع عن المسور : ( انه بعث إليه حسن بن حسن يخطب ابنته فقال له : قل له : فيلقاني في العتمة قال : فلقيه فحمد الله المسور وأثنى عليه ثم قال : أما بعد أيم الله ما نسب ولا سبب ولا صهر أحب إلي من نسبكم وصهركم ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  : ( فاطمة بضعة مني يقبضني ما يقبضها ويبسطني ما يبسطها وإن الأنساب تنقطع غير نسبي وسببي وصهري ) وعندك ابنتها ول زوجتك لقبضها ذلك فانطلق عاذرا له ) .

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح الإسناد !
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وهذا عجب منه فإن ام بكر هذه لا تعرف بشهادة الذهبي نفسه فإنه أوردها في فصل ( النسوة المجهولات ) 
وقال : ( تفرد عنها ابن أخيها عبد الله بن جعفر )
- ولكني وجدت لها متابعا قويا فقال عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد ( 4/332) ثنا محمد بن عباد المكي : ثنا أبو سعيد – مولى بني هاشم – ثنا عبد الله بن جعفر عن أم بكر وجعفر بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع به 
إلا أنه قال : 
(( شجنة )) مكان (( بضعة )) والباقي مثله سواء 
وهذا إسناد جيد جعفر هذا هو ابن محمد بن علي بن الحسين ابو عبد الله الصادق الإمام الفقيه وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم فهو متابع قوي 
وبقية رجال الإسناد – باستثناء ام بكر – ثقات رجال مسلم ..

(( تنبيه )) 
- لم يقف الهيثمي رحمه الله على الحديث في ( مسند احمد ) فقال في ( المجمع ) ( 9/203) :
( رواه الطبراني وفيه أم بكر بنت المسور ولم يجرحها أحد ولم يوثقها وبقية رجاله وثقوا ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
ففاته بسبب ذلك تلك المتابعة القوية 
والله الموفق .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه غفر لوالديه :
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( ميزان الاعتدال ) ( 5/318 ) ط الرسالة العالمية :
( وما علمت في النساء من اتهمت ولا من تركوها ) 
قلت : ومن المعلوم ان مقولة الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله خرجت مخرج التغليب ونفي التهمة والترك لايعني التوثيق المطلق ..

قال الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في تدريب الراوي ( 1/321) :
((  ممن ضعف منهن انما هو للجهالة ))
قلت : وهذا ليس على إطلاقه وقد ذكر الشيخ الالباني أمثله لذلك ..

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ) ( 5/324) :
10144- أم بكر ابنة المسور بن مخرمة تفرد عنها ابن أخيها عبد الله بن جعفر ..
قلت :
وقد ذكرها الحافظ في التقريب في ( الكنى من النساء ) (  ص :775) ط عوامة :
8706- ام بكر بنت المسور بن مخرمة مقبولة من الرابعة [ بخ ] .

قال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة ( 1/644) :
( وليس معنى كلام الذهبي رحمه الله هذا إلا أن حديث هؤلاء النسوة ضعيف ولكنه ضعف غير شديد )
قلت : لذلك استشهد بهن رحمه الله في تقوية بعض الاحاديث مما يدل على الضعف اليسير ) ا ه 
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية على تهذيب الكمال ( 8/588)
( ذكرها الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في المجهولات  من الميزان وقال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) مقبولة ) ا ه 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في ( المعجم الأوسط ) ( 1/48/2) عن أبي سفيان الحميري ثنا الضحاك بن حمرة عن يزيد بن حميد عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عرضت عليّ الأيام فعرض عليّ فيها يوم الجمعة فإذا هي كمرآة بيضاء وإذا في وسطها نكتة سوداء فقلت : ما هذه ؟ قيل : الساعة ) 

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
( لم يروه عن يزيد إلا الضحاك تفرد به أبو سفيان ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( هو صدوق وسط كما في التقريب واسمه سعيد بن يحيى الحميري )
( والضحاك بن حمرة فقد اختلفوا فيه ما بين موثق ومضعف )
( حسن الترمذي له حديثه )
( فالإسناد حسن إن شاء الله تعالى ) 

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 2/164) :
( رواه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا شيخ الطبراني وهو ثقة ) 
(( تنبيه ))
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-       كذا قال والضحاك بن حمرة لم يخرج له الشيخان شيئا ً.
قلت :
-       وهذا من اوهامه رحمه الله في كتابه الذي احتوى على الكثير من الأوهام 

وقال في مكان أخر ( 4/274-275) :
-       رواه ابن ابي الدنيا والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) بإسنادين أحدهما جيد قوي وابو يعلى مختصرا ورواته رواة الصحيح والبزار )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
-       وفي إسناد الطبراني خالد بن مخلد القطواني وهو إن كان من رجال البخاري ففي حفظه ضعف وهو راوي حديث (( .... من عادى لي ولياً ....)) 
وهو مخرج برقم ( 1640) 

-       وبالجملة فالحديث بمجموع الطريقين حسن على الأقل .
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
-       قال الحافظ المزي في تهذيبه ( 3/473) ط بشار معروف 
قال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين : ليس بشيء
وقال الجوزجاني : غير محمود في الحديث 
وقال النسائي : ليس بثقة 
وقال ابو بشر الدولابي : ليس بثقة 
وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات 
روى له له الترمذي حديثاً واحداً قد كتبناه في ترجمة أبي سفيان الحميري .

قال الدكتور بشار معروف في الحاشية :
-       وذكره ابن عدي في الكامل ( 6/484) وساق له احاديث وقال الضحاكان  بن حمرة غير ما ذكرت من الحديث وليس بالكثير واحاديثه حسان غرائب 
-       وقال الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي ( الضعفاء والمتروكون ) ( ترجمة 299) 
-       قال ابن شاهين : ثقة قاله اسحاق بن راهويه ( ثقاته : الترجمة 597)
-       ذكره ابن الجوزي في الضعفاء ( ص 79)
-       وقال ابن حجر في التقريب : ضعيف .

قلت :

-       فقد اختلفوا فيه ما بين موثق ومضعف كما ترى  من أقوال الأئمة وحسن بعضهم حديثه كالترمذي  والألباني رحمهم الله وأقل احواله انه حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى .
-       والله اعلم 
-       والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للدكتور أحمد محمد نور سيف حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه ( 8/127) والثقفي في الثقفيات ( 4/29/2) والدولابي ( 1/175) والبيهقي في الأسماء الصفات ( ص275-276) وابن معين في التاريخ والعلل ( 9/1) ابن منده في التوحيد ( 25/2) من طريق ابن جريج : أخبرني إسماعيل بن أمية عن أيوب بن خالد عن عبد الله بن رافع مولى أم سلمة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم بيدي فقال : ( خلق الله التربة يوم السبت وخلق فيها الجبال يوم الأحد وخلق الشجر يوم الأثنين وخلق المكروه يوم الثلاثاء وخلق النور يوم الأربعاء وبث فيها الدواب يوم الخميس وخلق آدم بعد العصر من يوم الجمعة آخر الخلق من آخر ساعة الجمعة فيما بين العصر إلى الليل ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ونقل الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله في ( الأسماء والصفات ) ( ص275-276)  تضعيفه عن بعض أئمة الحديث وأن ابن المديني أعله بأن يرى أن إسماعيل بن أمية أخذه عن إبراهيم بن أبي يحيى وهذا عن أيوب بن خالد ! ويعني ان ابراهيم هذا متروك .
- الرد : هذه دعوى عارية عن الدليل إلا مجرد الرأي وبمثله لا ترد رواية إسماعيل بن أمية فإنه ثقة ثبت كما قال الحافظ في ( التقريب ) لا سيما وقد توبع فقد رواه ابو يعلى في مسنده ( 288/1) من طريق حجاج بن محمد عن أيوب بن خالد عن عبد الله بن رافع به 
- ذكر البخاري رحمه الله في ترجمة ايوب بن خالد بن ابي ايوب الأنصاري معلقا عن اسماعيل بن امية به وقال ( 1/1/413-414) :
( وقال بعضهم : عن أبي هريرة عن كعب وهو أصح ) !
- الرد : وهذا كسابقه فمن هذا البعض ؟ وما حاله في الضبط والحفظ حتى يرجح على رواية عبد الله بن رافع ؟ ! وقد وثقه النسائي وابن حبان واحتج به مسلم وروى عنه جمع ويكفي في صحة الحديث أن ابن معين رواه ولم يعله بشيء !
- وليس الحديث مخالف للقرآن كما يتوهم البعض فراجع ما علقته عليه من المشكاة ( 5753) ثم على مختصر العلو للذهبي رقم الحديث ( 71) 

التصويب  :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وأما إعلال الدكتور أحمد محمد نور في تعليقه على ( التاريخ ) ( 3/52) للحديث بأيوب بن خالد وقوله : فيه لين فإنما هو تقليد منه لابن حجر رحمه الله في تليينه إياه في ( التقريب ) وليس بشيء فإنه لم يضعفه أحد سوى الأزدي وهو نفسه لين عند المحدثين فتنبه .
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

ترجمة  مختصرة لكتاب الإمام يحيى بن معين رحمه الله :

قال محققه الدكتور أحمد محمد نور سيف في مقدمة التحقيق ( ج1/152)

( واختلاف الرواة في مسميات مروياتهم عن يحيى بن معين يرجح عندي ان تسمية هذه الراوية بالتاريخ من اختياره فقد ظهرت في هذه الفترة مسميات كثيرة لهذه المادة التي اختلطت علومها ولم تتميز الا بعد ذلك وسمى الدوري روايته بالتاريخ وكذلك الدارمي وابن محرز بمعرفة الرجال وابن الجنيد واسحاق بن منصور بالسؤالات والمادة التي اشتملت عليها هذه الراويات تحتملها هذه المسميات فهي تاريخ ويعنون به احوال الرجال وهي معرفة الرجال وهي سؤالات ايضا ..وقال ومن أوسع الروايات روايات الدوري ) ا ه

وقال ( ج1/156) :

(  ويستدرك الدوري أحيانا على يحيى في ايضاح بعض النصوص ا تفسيرها ولتنوع المادة وكثرتها فقد اعتمد عليها من ألف بعده فظمنوا كتبهم جزءا كبيرا منها ككتب الجرح والتعديل وككتب الكنى والوفيات وغيرها ) ا ه 

وقال محققه في ( ص 158) :

(  وتشير المراجع الى ان الكتاب الذي يرويه الدوري عن يحيى ب معين اسمه ( التاريخ ) ففي الاستيعاب قال ابن عبد البر وبهذا الاسناد عندنا تاريخ يحيى بن معين كله رواية عباس عنه وكذلك تاريخ بغداد وكذلك الفهرسة لابن خير الاشبيلي وهدية العارفين والرسالة المستطرفة وعقود اللال في اسانيد الرجال ..
وقد اقتصرت  في تسميته على ( التاريخ ) ولم نذكر كلمة ( العلل ) ولم ترد هذه الكلمة الا في موضع واحد في عنوان الكتاب في الورقة الأولى والحقت اعلى السطر ثم لم يرد لها ذكر في بقية الاجزاء بعد ذلك وكذلك السماعات المتبقية على مختلف الاجزاء ..
وكل ذلك : يثير الشك في إلحاق كلمة ( العلل ) بعنوان الراوية ويبعد أن تكون في الأصول التي أخذت عنها هذه النسخة ولعل مبحث ذلك ما اشتهر به يحيى من الإمامة في هذا الفن .

( تصويب ):

وقال محققه ( 1/160 ) :
( أما  ما سار عليه  الألباني في ( فهرس المخطوطات الظاهرية حديث رقم 113) وبروكلمان في ( تاريخ الأدب العربي ) ( 3/162) وسزكين في ( تاريخ التراث العربي ( 292)  في تسمية الكتاب ب ( التاريخ والعلل ) فإنما كانوا  متأثرين بالعنوان الذي جاء في  هذه النسخة لذا فان الاسم الذي عنونت به هذه الرواية كما يتضح مما سبق هو ( التاريخ ) والله أعلم .

وقال : وتنسب المراجع هذا الكتاب الى يحيى بن معين والبعض منها تارة تنسبه الى الدوري وهذا تجوز في النسبة لدلالة  على انه من روايته وجمعه وترتيبه ويحصل هذا كثيرا في المصادر القديمة حيث تنسب تارة الى مؤلفيها وتارة الى رواتها ومدونيها غير اصحابها .
ونسبه ابن حجر الى الدوري فقال كذا في تاريخ الدوري رواية ابن الاعرابي ومما لا شك فيه وهذا ما ينطق به كل نص في الراوية ان صاحب المادة هو يحيى بن معين دونها الدوري عنه في المجالس المختلفة .
وقال محققه ( ص 170 ) :
( ولقد ضم الكتاب مادة غزيرة في الاعلام تارة باسمائها وتارة بالقابها وتارة بانسابها وتطلب ذلك البحث عنها والتتبع ولمعرفتها على وجه التحديد مما دخل ذلك كثير من التحريف والتغيير مع ما بعض اوراق الكتاب من تداخل او سقط وخلل كما اشتمل الكتاب على قدر كبير من الاحاديث وغالبا ما يكتفي بالاشارة الى مضمونها او كلمة منها او يعزو الحديث الى احد الراوة في سنده .) 
( ..والكتاب قد جمع عددا كبيرا من الاعلام والكنى والانساب والقضايا الاخرى التي تتصل بهم وسماعات وتواريخ وفاة واحكام في الجرح والتعديل وغير ذلك من المعارف الاخرى وهذه المادة عادة يقع اللبس فيها كثيرا ويجر ذلك الى التحريف والتغيير مما يعمي النصوص احيانا ويضعف معه معرفة مدولولاتها على وجه التحديد خاصة المتشابه منها ) ا ه 

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
( وهذا الحديث قد اعله جمع من أهل العلم المحققين كعلي ابن المديني والبخاري في ( التاريخ الكبير ) ( 1/413) والإمام الطبري في ( تاريخه ) ( 1/44)  والبيهقي في ( الاسماء والصفات ) ( ص 157) وشيخ الاسلام في ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ( 18/73) وابن القيم الجوزية في  ( المنار المنيف )( ص 78) وهناك من صححه كابن معين  وابن الجوزي وابن الانباري ومنهم من  انبرى ودافع عنه وصححه كالمعلمي اليماني  في ( الانوار الكاشفة ) ( ص83) والألباني في ( الصحيحة ) ( رقم 1833) وللدكتور سعد المرصفي رسالة في هذا الحديث يرجح صحته والله اعلم 
- وممن شنشن من اعداء السنة  حملته الشعواء على هذا الحديث وتحاملهم عليه  محمود أبو رية في  ( كتابه أضواء على السنة النبوية ) (  ص 117) وقد انبرى جمع من العلماء المحققين في الرد عليه 
- ومنهم من فرح بالطعن في احاديث ابي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ومنهم حسن السقاف  كما في تعليقه على ( دفع شبه التشبيه ) كذلك في مقدمته على كتاب العلو وقد ذكر له الألباني جمعا من الاوهام والمخالفات العقدية في نقده للاحاديث النبوية وطعنه في السنة وغير ذلك من المخالفات .
- والله أعلم 
- والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم شيخ الإسلام حافظ المغرب ابن عبد البر رحمه الله :


في الحديث  الذي أخرجه الترقفي في " حديثه " ( ق 45 / 1 ) : حدثنا أبو مسهر حدثنا سعيد بن عبد
العزيز عن ربيعة بن يزيد عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عميرة المزني - قال سعيد :
و كان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال
في معاوية  ( اللهم اجعله هاديا مهديا واهده واهد به ) . 
و من هذا الوجه أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " ( 4 / 1 /
327 ) و الترمذي ( 2 / 316 - بولاق ) ، و ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 2 /
133 / 1 و 16 / 243 / 2 ) ، و قال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب " .
و قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم ، فكان حقه أن يصحح ، فلعل الترمذي اقتصر على تحسينه لأن سعيد بن عبد العزيز كان قد اختلط قبل موته ، كما قال أبو مسهر و ابن معين ، لكن الظاهر أن هذا الحديث تلقاه عنه أبو مسهر قبل اختلاطه ، و إلال م يروه عنه لو سمعه في حالة اختلاطه ، لاسيما و قد قال أبو حاتم : " كان أبومسهر يقدم سعيد بن عبد العزيز على الأوزاعي " .
وقال رحمه الله  :
 أفتراه يقدمه على الإمام الأوزاعي و هو يروي عنه في اختلاطه ؟ ! . و قد
تابعه جمع : 
1- رواه ابن محمد الدمشقي أخبرنا سعيد أخبرنا ربيعة بن يزيد سمعت
عبد الرحمن بن أبي عميرة المزني يقول : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في معاوية بن أبي سفيان : فذكره . أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " و ابن عساكر .
2 - الوليد بن مسلم مقرونا بمحمد بن مروان - و لعله مروان بن محمد - قالا :
أخبرنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز به مسلسلا بالسماع . أخرجه ابن عساكر ، و أخرجه أحمد
( 4 / 216 ) عن الوليد وحده .
3 - عمر بن عبد الواحد عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز به مسلسلا . أخرجه ابن عساكر .
4 - محمد بن سليمان الحراني : أخبرنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز به مصرحا بسماع عبد الرحمن بن أبي عميرة إياه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . أخرجه ابن عساكر .
قال الألباني رحمه الله  : فهذه خمسة طرق عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز ، و كلهم من ثقات الشاميين ، و يبعد عادة أن يكونوا جميعا سمعوه منه بعد الاختلاط ، و كأنه لذلك لم يعله الحافظ بالاختلاط ، فقد قال في ترجمة ابن أبي عميرة من " الإصابة " : " ليس للحديث علة
إلا الاضطراب ، فإن رواته ثقات ، فقد رواه الوليد ابن مسلم و عمر بن عبد الواحد
عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز مخالفا أبا مسهر في شيخه ، قالا : عن سعيد عن يونس بن ميسرة عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عميرة أخرجه ابن شاهين من طريق محمود بن خالد عنهما
، و كذا أخرجه ابن قانع من طريق زيد بن أبي الزرقاء عن الوليد بن مسلم " .
قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
رواية الوليد هذه أخرجها ابن عساكر أيضا من طريق أخرى عنه ، لكن قد تقدمت
الرواية عنه و عن عمر بن عبد الواحد على وفق رواية أبي مسهر ، فهي أرجح من روايتهما المخالفة لروايته ، لاسيما و قد تابعه عليها مروان بن محمد الدمشقي
و محمد بن سليمان الحراني كما تقدم ، و لذلك قال الحافظ ابن عساكر : " و قول الجماعة هو الصواب " . و إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، فالاضطراب الذي ادعاه الحافظ ابن حجر إن سلم به ، فليس من النوع الذي يضعف الحديث به ، لأن وجوه الاضطراب ليست متساوية القوة ، كما يعلم ذلك الخبير بعلم مصطلح الحديث . و بالجملة ، فاختلاط سعيد بن عبد العزيز لا يخدج أيضا في صحة الحديث . و أما قول ابن عبد البر في
الحديث و رواية ابن أبي عميرة : " لا تصح صحبته ، و لا يثبت إسناد حديثه 
تصويب :

فهو و إن أقره الحافظ عليه في " التهذيب " فقد رده في " الإصابة " أحسن الرد 
متعجبا منه ، فقد ساق له في ترجمته عدة أحاديث مصرحا فيها بالسماع من النبي صلى
الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال : " و هذه الأحاديث ، و إن كان لا يخلوا إسناد منها من مقال ، فمجموعها يثبت لعبد الرحمن الصحبة ، فعجب من قول ابن عبد البر ( فذكره )
، و تعقبه ابن فتحون و قال : لا أدري ما هذا ؟ فقد رواه مروان بن محمد الطاطري
و أبو مسهر ، كلاهما عن ربيعة بن يزيد أنه سمع عبد الرحمن بن أبي عميرة أنه سمع
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " . ( قال الحافظ ) : " و فات ابن فتحون أن يقول : هب أن هذا الحديث الذي أشار إليه ابن عبد البر ظهرت له فيه علة الانقطاع ، فما يصنع في بقية الأحاديث المصرحة بسماعه من النبي صلى الله عليه
وسلم ؟ ! فما الذي يصحح الصحبة زائدا على هذا ، مع أنه ليس للحديث الأول علة
إلا الاضطراب ... " إلخ كلامه المتقدم .
قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
فلا جرم أن جزم بصحبته أبو حاتم و ابن السكن ، و ذكره البخاري و ابن سعد
و ابن البرقي و ابن حبان و عبد الصمد بن سعيد في " الصحابة " و أبو الحسن بن سميع في الطبقة الأولى من " الصحابة " الذين نزلوا حمص ، كما في " الإصابة " لابن حجر ، فالعجب منه كيف لم يذكر هذه الأقوال أو بعضها على الأقل في " التهذيب " و هو الأرجح ، و ذكر فيه قول ابن عبد البر المتقدم و هو المرجوح !
و هذا مما يرشد الباحث إلى أن مجال الاستدراك عليه و على غيره من العلماء مفتوح
على قاعدة : كم ترك الأول للآخر ! . و مما يرجح هذا القول إخراج الإمام أحمد
لهذا الحديث في " مسنده " كما تقدم ، فإن ذلك يشعر العارف بأن ابن أبي عميرة صحابي عنده ، و إلا لما أخرج له ، لأنه يكون مرسلا لا مسندا . ثم إن للحديث
طريقا أخرى ، يرويه عمرو بن واقد عن يونس بن حلبس عن أبي إدريس الخولاني عن
عمير بن سعد الأنصاري قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره .
أخرجه الترمذي و ابن عساكر ، و قال الترمذي : " حديث غريب ، و عمرو بن واقد
يضعف " . ثم رواه ابن عساكر عن الوليد بن سليمان عن عمر بن الخطاب مرفوعا به .
و قال : " الوليد بن سليمان لم يدرك عمر " . و بالجملة فالحديث صحيح ، و هذه
الطرق تزيده قوة على قوة .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

اوهام :

- الوهم في قول الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في الحديث ورواية ابن ابي عميرة بقوله ( لا تصح صحبته ولا يثبت إسناد حديثه ) .
- وقد أقره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( التهذيب ) فقد رده في الإصابة أحسن الرد متعجبا منه وقد ساق له في ترجمته عدة احاديث مصرحا فيها بالسماع من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ( وهذه الاحاديث وان كان لا يخلو اسناد منها من مقال فمجموعها يثبت لعبد الرحمن الصحبة فعجب من قول ابن عبد البر ....)

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ( ص 451) ط بشار 

· عبد الرحمن بن أبي عميرة المزني ويقال الأزدي البرقي وهذا [ وهم ] لأنه مزني وليس بأزدي وهو اخ محمد بن ابي عميرة له صحبة سكن حمص 
· روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم احاديث 
· روى له الترمذي حديثا واحدا وقد وقع لنا عاليا عنه فذكره وقال الترمذي فيه ( حسن غريب )
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
( قال ابن ابي حاتم : له صحبة ( الجرح والتعديل ( 5/ترجمة 1296) 
( وقال ابن عبد البر : حديثه منقطع الاسناد مرسل لا تكتب احاديثه ولا تصح صحبته ( الاستيعاب ( 2/843) ) 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
قال الشيخ ابو معاوية البيروتي :
وردت أحاديث صحيحة في فضل معاوية رضي الله عنه ومنها 
1- " اللهم علمه الكتاب والحساب وقه العذاب " رواه أحمد في ( مسنده ) وصححه الألباني برقم ( 3227) 
2- " أول جيش من أمتي يغزون البحر قد أوجبوا " 
رواه البخاري ( 2924)
قال الحافظ رحمه الله ابن حجر في فتح الباري ( 6/127) 
قال المهلب : في هذا الحديث منقبة لمعاوية لأنه أول من غزا البحر ) 
قال ابو جعفر الطبري رحمه الله في ( تاريخ الأمم والملوك ) ( احداث سنة 28 ه ) عن خالد بن معدان قال : أول من غزا البحر معاوية في زمن عثمان وكان استأذن عمر فلم يأذن له فلم يزل بعثمان حتى أذن له 
3- وحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أذهب أدع لي معاوية وكان كاتبه )
رواه أحمد ( 2651/ شاكر ) وصححه الألباني في الصحية ( 1/164)
قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى ( 4/288) :
( إن معاوية ثبت بالتواتر انه أمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أمّر غيره وجاهد معه وكان أمينا عنده يكتب له الوحي وما أتهمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتابة الوحي وولاه عمر الذي كان أخبر الناس بالرجال فقد ضرب الله الحق على لسانه ولم يتهمه في ولايته ) ا ه

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

وقد نقلت ما ذكر من أحاديث متواترة في فضائل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
1- روى الشيخان عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - :" لا تسبوا أصحابي فوالذي نفسي بيده لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما بلغ مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه " .
وروى الإمام أحمد في الفضائل عن عبد الله بن عمر :" لا تسبوا أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فلمقام أحدهم ساعة – يعني مع النبي – خير من عمل أحدكم أربعين سنة " .
وفي صحيح مسلم عن جابر قال :" قيل لعائشة أن ناساً يتناولون أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – حتى أبا بكر وعمر قالت : وما تعجبون من هذا انقطع عنهم العمل فأحب الله أن لا ينقطع عنهم الأجر " .
- قال أبو زرعة :" إذا رأيت الرجل ينتقص أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فاعلم أنه زنديق "
وقال الإمام أحمد :" إذا رأيت الرجل يذكر أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بسوء فاتهمه على الإسلام "

قال الطحاوي : " ونحب أصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نفرط في حب أحد منهم ولا نتبرأ من أحدهم ، ونبغض من يبغضهم وبغير الحق يذكرهم ، ولا نذكرهم إلا بخير ،وحبهم دين وإيمان وإحسان ، وبغضهم كفر ونفاق وطغيان "

وقد وردت أحاديث كثيرة في فضائلهم والمقام لا يتسع لذكرها نقلت بعضا منها في فضائل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وفضائل معاوية رضي الله عنه وأسكنهم فسيح جناته .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
وهم الإمام الصغاني رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 4/231) وأبو نعيم في الحلية ( 1/4) والبغوي في شرح السنة ( 1/142/2) وابو القاسم المهرواني في الفوائد المنتخبة الصحاح ( 2/3/1) وابن الحمامي الصوفي في منتخب من مسموعاته ( 171/1) وصححه ثلاثتهم ورزق الله الحنبلي في احاديث من مسموعاته ( 1/2/1) ويوسف بن الحسن النابلسي في ( الأحاديث الستة العراقية ) ( ق26/1) والبيهقي في الزهد ( ق83/2) وفي الاسماء والصفات ( ص 491) من طريق خالد بن مخلد : حدثنا سليمان بن بلال : حدثني شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( إن الله تعالى قال : من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضته عليه وما زال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به  وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها وإن سألني لأعطينه ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن قبض نفس المؤمن يكره الموت وانا اكره مساءته )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناد ضعيف وهو من الأسانيد القليلة التي انتقدها العلماء على البخاري رحمه الله تعالى 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة خالد بن مخلد القطواني :
- وبعد أن ذكر اختلاف العلماء في توثيقه وتضعيفه وساق له هذا الحديث قال : ( فهذا حديث غريب جدا ولولا هيبة ( الجامع الصحيح ) ! لعددته في منكرات خالد بن مخلد وذلك لغرابة لفظه لأنه مما ينفرد به شريك وليس بالحافظ ول يرو هذا المتن إلا بهذا الإسناد ولا أخرجه من عدا البخاري ولا أظنه في ( مسند أحمد ) وقد اختلف في عطاء فقيل : هو ابن أبي رباح والصحيح انه عطاء بن يسار ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح ( 11/292-293) بشئ من الأختصار :

- ( ليس هو في ( مسند أحمد ) جزما وإطلاق أنه لم يرو هذا المتن إلا بهذا الإسناد مردود 
- وشريك شيخ خالد فيه مقال أيضا وهو رواي حديث المعراج الذي زاد فيه ونقص وقدم وأخر تفرد فيه باشياء لم يتابع عليها لكن للحديث طرقا أخرى يدل مجموعها ان له اصلا ومنها :
· منها عن عائشة أخرجه أحمد في ( المسند ) ( 6/256)  وفي الزهد وابن ابي الدنيا وابو نعيم في الحلية والبيهقي في الزهد من طريق عبد الواحد بن ميمون عن عروة عنها . وقد ذكر ابن حبان وابن عدي انه تفرد به وقد قال البخاري : انه منكر الحديث 
· ومنها عن أبي امامة اخرجه الطبراني والبيهقي في الزهد بسند ضعيف
· ومنها عن علي عند الاسماعيلي في مسند علي 
· وعن ابن عباس اخرجه الطبراني وسندهما ضعيف
· وعن أنس اخرجه ابو يعلى والبزار والطبراني وفي سنده ضعف ايضا
· وعن حذيفة اخرجه الطبراني مختصرا وسنده حسن غريب
· وعن معاذ بن جبل اخرجه ابن ماجه وابو نعيم في الحلية مختصرا وسنده ضعيف ايضا 
· وعن وهب بن منبه مقطوعا اخرجه احمد في ( الزهد ) وابو نعيم في الحلية 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ( هذا كلام الحافظ وقد أطال النفس فيه وحق له ذلك فغن حديثا يخرجه الإمام البخاري في ( المسند الصحيح ) ليس من السهل الطعن في صحته لمجرد ضعف في إسناده لاحتمال ان يكون له شواهد تأخذ بعضده وتقويه ...وقد ساق الحافظ هذه الشواهد الثمان وجزم في بانه يدل لمجموعها على انه له أصلاً )
- ولما كان من شروط الشواهد ان لا يشتد ضعفها والا لم يتقو الحديث بها كما قرره العلماء في علم مصطلح الحديث ) وتحرير القول في الشواهد التي ذكرها الحافظ والطرق :
1- ذكر الحافظ لحديث عائشة طريقين أشار الى ان احدهما ضعيف جدا لان من قال فيه البخاري : منكر الحديث فهو عنده أدنى درجات الضعف كما هو معلوم وسكت عن الطريق الاخرى فوجب البيان ونص متنها فاقول :
( اخرجه الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) ( 15/16- زوائده ) حدثنا هارون بن كامل ثنا سعيد بن ابي مريم ثنا ابراهيم بن سويد المدني حدثني ابو حزرة يعقوب بن مجاهد اخبرني عروة بن الزبير عن عائشة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره بتمامه مثله إلا انه قال : ( إن دعاني أجبته ) بدل ( إن استعاذني لاعيذنه ) 
قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
( لم يروه عن ابي حزرة الا ابراهيم ولا عن عروة الا ابو حزرة وعبد الواحد بن ميمون )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- اسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون مترجمون في ( التهذيب ) غير هارون بن كامل وهو المصري كما في ( معجم الطبراني الصغير ) ( ص 232) ولم اجد له ترجمة فلولاه لكان الاسناد جيدا لكن الظاهر ان كلام الطبراني السابق انه لم يتفرد به 
والحديث اورده الهيثمي ( 10/369) بطرفه الاول ثم
 قال الهيثمي رحمه الله  :
( رواه البزار واللفظ له واحمد والطبراني في ( الاوسط ) وفيه عبد الواحد بن قيس وقد وثقه غير واحد وضعفه غيرهم وبقية رجال أحمد رجال الصحيح ورجال الطبراني في ( الأوسط ) رجال ( الصحيح ) غير شيخه هارون بن كامل ) !
الوهم ( 1 ) :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(  يعقوب بن مجاهد وابراهيم بن سويد ليسا من رجال ( الصحيح ) وإنما اخرج لهما البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) .

الوهم ( 2 ) :
قال الألباني  رحمه الله :
 ثم إن قوله ( وفيه عبد الواحد بن قيس ) يخالف قل الحافظ المتقدم انه ( عبد الواحد بن ميمون ) ....  وقد رأيت الحديث في المسند ( 6/256) والحلية ( 1/5) والزهد للبيهقي ( 83/2) من طرق عن عبد الواحد مولى عروة عن عروة به 
ثم تبين لي ان الاختلاف سببه اختلاف الاجتهاد وذلك لان كلا من عبد الواحد ابن ميمون وعبد الواحد بن قيس روى عن عروة 
فمال كل من الحافظين الى ما مال اليه 
لكن الراجح :
ما ذهب اليه الحافظ ابن حجر لان الذين رووه عن عبد الواحد  لم يذكروا في الراوة عن ابن قيس وانما عن ابن ميمون وفي ترجمته ذكر ابن عدي ( 305/1) هذا الحديث وكذلك صنع الذهبي في ( الميزان ) الحافظ في ( اللسان ) 
فقول الهيثمي رحمه الله انه ابن قيس مردود ولو كان هو صاحب هذا الحديث لكان شاهدا لا بأس به فإنه أحسن حالا من ابن ميمون فقد قال الحافظ فيه : صدوق له أوهام ومراسيل وأما الأول فمتروك .

قال الألباني :
وجملة القول في حديث عائشة هذا أنه لا بأس به في الشواهد من الطرق الخرى ان لم يكن لذاته حسنا .

2- حديث ابي أمامه ذكره ثم ضعفه  وهذا الاسناد يضعفه ابن حبان جدا ويقول في مثله انه من وضع أحد هؤلاء الثلاثة الذين دن أبي أمامة .
3- حديث علي لم أقف الان على إسناده 
4- حديث ابن عباس فقد ضعفه الحافظ وبين علته الهيثمي ( 10/270) فقال : ( رواه الطبراني وفيه جماعة لم أعرفهم )
5- حديث أنس فلم يعزه الهيثمي إلا للطبراني في الاوسط مختصرا جدا 
وهو اسناد ضعيف مسلسل بالعلل 
6- جديث حذيفة لم أقف على اسناده ولم اره في مجمع الهيثمي 
7- حديث معاذ مع ضعف اسناده فهو شاهد مختصر وهو مخرج في الضعيفة ( 1850)
8- حديث وهب بن منبه اخرجه ابو نعيم ( 4/32) 
وهو من الاسرائيليات التي امرنا بان لا نصدق بها ولا نكذبها 

خلاصة القول :
((  إن أكثر الشواهد لا تصلح لتقوية الحديث بها إما لشدة ضعف إسناده وإما لاختصارها اللهم حديث عائشة وحديث أنس بطريقيه فإنهما إذا ضما الى اسناد حديث ابي هريرة اعتضد الحديث بمجموعها وارتقى الى درجة الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى وقد صححه من سبق ذكره من العلماء ) 
الأوهام :
( تنبيه )
( جاء  في ( كتاب مبارق الأزهار شرح مشارق الأنوار ) ( 2/338) ان هذا الحديث أخرجه البخاري عن أنس وأبي هريرة بلفظ  ( من أهان لي ( ويروى من عادى لي ) ولياً فقد بارزني بالمحاربة وما ترددت في شيء أنا فاعله ما ترددت في قبض عبدي المؤمن يكره الموت وانا أكره مساءته ولا بد له منه وما تقرب الي عبدي المؤمن بمثل الزهد في الدنيا ولا تعبد لي بمثل أداء ما افترضته عليه ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وهذا خطأ فاحش من وجوه :
الأولى : ان البخاري لم يخرجه من حديث أنس أصلاً
الثاني : انه ليس في شيء من طرق الحديث التي وقفت عليها ذكر الزهد
الثالث : انه ليس في حديث ابي هريرة وانس قوله : ( ولا بد له منه 
الرابع : أنه مخالف لسياق البخاري ولفظه كما هو ظاهر .

وهم آخر لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(  ونحو ذلك ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله أورد الحديث في عدة أماكن من مجموع الفتاوى ( 5/511و10/58و 11/75- 67و 17/133-134) من رواية البخاري بزيادة فبي يسمع وبي يبصر وبي يبطش وبي يمشي ولم أر هذه الزيادة عند البخاري ولا عند غيره مما ذكرنا من المخرجين وقد ذكرها الحافظ اثناء شرحه للحديث نقلا عن الطوفي ولم يعزها لأحد ..) ا ه 
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى ( 18/129-131) :
- ( هذا حديث شريف وهو أشرف حديث روي في صفة الأولياء ..) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ( 4/311) :
- من علامات أولياء الله :
في الحديث ( أولياء الله الذين إذا رؤوا ذكر الله ) اخرجه المروزي في ( زوائد الزهد ) والطبراني في ( الكبير ) وابو نعيم في ( اخبار اصبهان ) والضياء في ( المختارة ) والصحيحة ( برقم 1733) .
- قال رسول الله r : " أَلاَ أُخْبِرُكُمْ أَلاَ أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِخِيَارِكُمْ ؟ قَالُوا:بَلَى, قال : فَخِيَارُكُمُ الَّذِينَ إِذَا رُؤُوا ذُكِرَ الله ". رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند و قال الإمام الهيثمي في المجمع : رواه أحمد وفيه شَهْر بن حَوْشَب وقد وثقه غير واحد، وبقية رجال أحد أسانيده رجال الصحيح. ورواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وابن ماجَهْ في سننه وحسنه الألباني .
فائدة :
وقد قال  ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله  في جامع العلوم والحكم (1\360): «إنه أشرف حديث في ذكر الأولياء».

الأوهام :
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه استفدته من نقولات بعض أهل العلم ولخصته :
- قد وهم شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في عزوه في ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ( 5/511) ( 2/370) و ( 2/463) و ( 3/416) و( 6/483) و ( 7/442)  حيث نسب هذه الزيادة ( فبي يسمع وبي يبصر وبي يبطش وبي يسعى وفي رواية وبي يمشي ) 
- وقد وقع رحمه الله في هذا الوهم في غير الفتاوى من مؤلفاته 
- وقد تبعه على هذا الوهم تلميذه الامام ابن القيم الجوزية في بعض تأليفه 
- وقد ذكر في ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ( 2/390) مشيرا للصواب والى التفسير الصحيح للمراد من الكلام بقوله وفي رواية في غير الصحيح ( فبي يسمع وبي يبصر وبي يبطش وبي يمشي ) 
- قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
ولم أر هذه الزيادة عند البخاري ولا عند غيره ممن ذكرنا من المخرجين وقد ذكرها الحافظ في اثناء شرحه للحديث نقلا عن الطوفي ولم يعزها لأحد ) ا 
قلت: 
فوائد مقتبسة من نقولات  اهل العلم تلخيصا  :
- ( وقد اخرج هذه الراوية الحكيم الترمذي في نوادره بدون سند ) 
وقد ذكرها الحكيم الترمذي في الأمثال من الكتاب والسنة ) تحقيق البجاوي ( ص 133) 
- وقد حكم عليها الشيخ عبد العزيز الجليل بضعفها في تحقيقه لمدارج السالكين ( 2/61) 
- والحديث كما ذكر الالباني في الصحيحة صححه غيره من المحققين بالاضافة الى البخاري وابن حبان ( 2/58) والبغوي ( 5/19) وابن تيمية( 18/29)  والسيوطي( مطبوعة ضمن كتابه " الحاوي للفتاوي " ( 1/560)  والشوكاني ( قطر الولي في حديث الولي ) تحقيق ابراهيم ابراهيم هلال ( ص 230-231) 
- وقد الف الشوكاني كتابا بعنوان " قطر الولي في حديث الولي "  تحقيق ابراهيم هلال  ( ص 231) قال فيه عن هذا الحديث : ( رواته قد جازوا القنطرة وارتفع عنهم القيل والقال وصاروا اكبر من ان يتكلم فيهم بكلام او يتناولهم طعن طاعن او توهين موهن ) 
- وقد الف الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله رسالة بعنوان " القول الجلي في حديث الولي " و حكم عليه بالصحة ( 1/560- 564) 
- وللدكتور سعد المرصفي رسالة قيمة تحت عنوان " دفاعا عن الحديث القدسي " من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب في ضوء اصول التحديث رواية ودراية ورد الشبهات ودحض المفتريات 
( دفاع عن الحديث القدسي ) د سعد المرصفي مكتبة المنار – الكويت مؤسسة الريان بيروت ط الاولى .
- وقد اختاره الامام النووي رحمه الله في الاربعين حديثا التي عليها مدار الدين 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي ورد من طرق عن زيد بن أرقم وسعد بن أبي وقاص وبريدة بن الحصيب وعلي بن أبي طالب وأبي أيوب الأنصاري والبراء بن عازب وعبد الله بن عباس وأنس بن مالك وأبي سعيد وأبي هريرة .

1- حديث زيد وله عنه طرق خمس :
· عن أبي الطفيل عنه قال : لما دفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حجة الوداع ونزل غدير خم أمر بدوحات فقممن ثم قال : كأني دعيت فأجبت وإني تارك فيكم الثقلين أحدهما أكبر من الآخر : كتاب الله وعترتي أهل بيتي فانظروا كيف تخلفوني فيهما فإنهما لن يتفرقا حتى يردا علي الحوض ثم قال : ( إن الله مولاي وأنا ولي كل مؤمن ) ثم أخذ بيد علي رضي الله عنه فقال : ( من كنت مولاه فهذا وليه اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه )
أخرجه النسائي في خصائص علي ( ص 15) والحاكم ( 3/109) وأحمد ( 1/118) وابن ابي عاصم ( 1365) والطبراني ( 4969 ) عن سليمان الأعمش قال : حدثنا حبيب بن أبي ثابت عنه 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
وسكت عنه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 
وهو كما قال لولا ان حبيبا كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه ولكنه لم يتفرد به فقد تابعه فطر بن خليفة عن ابي الطفيل قال : ( جمع علي رضي الله عنه الناس في الرحبة ثم قال لهم : أنشد الله كل امرئ مسلم سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول يوم غدير خم ما مع لما قام فقام ثلاثون من الناس وفي رواية فقام ناس كثير فشهدوا حين أخذ بيده فقال للناس : ( أتعلمون أني أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ؟ قالوا : نعم يا رسول الله قال : ( من كنت مولاه فهذا مولاه اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه ).. الحديث
أخرجه أحمد ( 4/370) وابن حبان في صحيحه ( 2205- موارد الظمآن ) وابن ابي عاصم ( 1367و 1368) والطبراني ( 4968) والضياء في المختارة ( رقم 527) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناده صحيح على شرط البخاري رحمه الله 
       قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( المجمع ) ( 9/104) 
- رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير فطر بن خليفة وهو ثقة ) 
        قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
- وقد تتبع الالباني رحمه الله جميع طرقه مستوعبا أغلبها  وذكر ما صح منه وما لم يصح في السلسلة الصحيحة ( 331- 345) .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- خلاصة الطرق :
وللحديث طرق أخرى كثيرة  جمع طائفة كبيرة منها الحافظ الهيثمي في ( المجمع ( 9/103-108) وقد ذكرت وخرجت ما تيسر لي منها مما يقطع الواقف عليها بعد تحقيق الكلام على اسانيدها بصحة الحديث يقينا وإلا فهي كثيرة جدا وقد استوعبها ابن عقدة في كتاب مفرد 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
 (( " الاحاديث منها صحاح ومنها حسان " ))
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
- جملة القول ان حديث الترجمة صحيح بشطريه – ( من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه اللهم وال من واله وعاد من عاداه ) – بل الاول منه متواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم – ( من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه ) – كما يظهر لمن تتبع أسانيده وطرقه وما ذكرت كفاية 
- وأما قوله في الطرق الاخرى :
( وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ) 
ففي ثبوته عندي وقفة لعدم ورود ما يجبر ضعفه وكانه رواية بالمعنى للشطر الاخر من الحديث 
- ومثله قول عمر لعلي : ( أصبحت وأمسيت مولى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ) 
لا يصح أيضا لتفرد علي بن زيد به 

( تنبيه ) :
قال الألباني رحمه الله  في خاتمة بحثه في السلسلة الصحيحة :
- (( وإذا عرفت هذا فقد كان الدافع لتحرير الكلام على الحديث وبيان صحته أنني رأيت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قد ضعف الشطر الأول من الحديث وأما الشطر الآخر فزعم أنه كذب وهذا من مبالغاته الناتجة في تقديري من تسرعه في تضعيف الأحاديث قبل ان يجمع طرقها ويدقق النظر فيها . والله المستعان 
- ((  وأما ما يذكره الشيعة في هذا الحديث وغيره ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في عليّ رضي الله عنه عنه " : ( انه خليفة من بعدي )!
لا يصح بوجه من الوجوه  بل هو من أباطيلهم الكثيرة التي دل الواقع التاريخي على كذبها لأنه لو فرض ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله لوقع كما قال لأنه ( وحي يوحى ) والله سبحانه لا يخلف وعده وقد خرجت بعض احاديثهم في الضعيفة ( 4923و4932) في جملة احاديث لهم احتج بها عبد الحسين في ( المراجعات ) بينت وهاءها وبطلانها وكذبه عو في بعضها وتقوله على ائمة السنة فيها .
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال البيهقي رحمه الله في ( الاعتقاد ) ( ص 345) :
(( وأما حديث الموالاة فليس فيه – إن صح إسناده- نص على ولاية علي بعده فقد ذكرنا من طرقه في كتاب ( الفضائل ) ما دل على مقصود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك وهو انه لما بعثه الى اليمن كثرت الشكاة عنه واظهروا بغضه فأراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يذكر اختصاصه به ومحبته إياه ويحثهم بذلك على محبته وموالاته اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه " والمراد به : ولاء الإسلام ومودته . وعلى المسلمين أن يوالي بعضهم بعضا ولا يعادي بعضهم بعضا " ا ه 

( تنبيه ):  

( قول  الألباني رحمه الله في  في الصحيحة : اني رأيت شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله قد ضعف الشطر الاول من الحديث واما الشطر الاخر فزعم انه كذب وهذا من مبالغاته الناتجة في تقديري من تسرعه في تضعيف الاحاديث قبل ان يجمع طرقها ويدقق النظر فيها )

( التفسير ) :

ما ذكر ذلك الألباني رحمه الله :
- إلا لغيرته على السنة واحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- والمعصوم من عصمه الله 
- وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد  ولم يقصد رحمه الله التنقص أو الطعن في الشيخ رحمه الله إنما قول من قائل كم ترك الأول للآخر 
- وكما قيل فيه ( كل حديث لا يعرفه ابن تيمية فليس بحديث ) لاستيعابه للسنن والاثار حفظا  

فوائد مستفادة من نقولات اهل  العلم :
- حديث الشطر الأول منه ( من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه ) فحديث متواتر قال بتواتره جمع من المحققين كالحافظ ابن حجر والسيوطي  في ( قطف الازهار المتناثرة في الاحاديث المتواترة ) ( ص 277) واورده من حديث اكثر من 25 طريقا من الصحابة – والزبيدي والكتاني والالباني في الصحيحة – ( "بقوله بل الاول منه متواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يظهر لمن تتبع اسانيده وطرقه ")  – وغيرهم 
- ولم يخرجه احد من اصحاب الصحاح لا لضعف سنده لكن للخلاف فيه 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في   واما قوله ( من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه ) فليس في الصحاح لكن هو مما رواه العلماء وتنازع الناس في صحته فنقل عن البخاري وابراهيم الحربي وطائفة من اهل العلم بالحديث انهم طعنوا فيه وضعفوه ونقل عن احمد انه  حسنه كما حسنه الترمذي وقد صنف ابو العباس بن عقدة مصنفا في جمع طرقه ) 
- جمع غير واحد من العلماء طرق هذا الحديث كابن عقدة في كتاب مفرد والامام الطبري في مجلد ضخم 
- وقال ابن حزم رحمه الله : واما حديث ( من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه فلا يصح من طريق الثقات اصلا 
- احتجاج الشيعة في بعض زيادات الحديث ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في علي رضي الله عنه ( إنه خليفة من بعدي ) قال الألباني عنها : لا تصح بوجه من الوجوه بل هي من اباطيلهم الكثيرة التي دل الواقع التاريخي ردها جمع من العلماء المحققين كالآلوسي رحمه الله وابن تيمية رحمه الله 

(( تنبيه )):
" قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله في ( منهاج السنة ) ( 4/84) : 
" ليس في هذا الحديث يقصد حديث الغدير – ما يدل على انه نص على خلافة علي اذ لم يرد به الخلافة اصلا وليس في اللفظ ما يدل عليه ول كان المراد به الخلافة لوجب ان يبلغ مثل هذا الامر العظيم بلاغا بينا ..."
قلت :
" ولو فرضنا على أقل الأحوال ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله فهو وحي من عند ربه وما ينطق عن الهوى ولا بد من تحققه ووقوعه والله سبحانه وتعالى منجر وعده فهل يصح ذلك في حق الله سبحانه وتعالى على ما يقولون كذبا وزروا ً " 
فوائد منتقاة  من اقوال اهل العلم المحققين :
" قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية ( 7/225) :
- (( " واما ما يفتريه كثير من جهلة الشيعة والقصاص الاغبياء من انه اوصى عليه الصلاة والسلام الى علي بالخلافة فكذب وبهت وافتراء عظيم يلزم منه خطأ كبير من تخوين الصحابة وممالأتهم بعده على ترك تنفيذ وصيته وايصالها الى من اوصى اليه وصرفهم الى غيره لا لمعنى ولا لسبب " 
- قد جمع الامام الطبري رحمه الله طرق حديث غدير خم في اربعة اجزاء كما قال الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ ( 2/ 713) " رأيت شطره فبهرني سعة رواياته وجزمت بوقوع ذلك "  وقد كان لتصحيح الامام الطبري لحديث الغدير الاثر الاكبر في اتهامه بالرفض فقد استغل اعداؤه تصحيحه للحديث المذكور فقاموا بالنيل من عقيدته ورميه بالتشيع واتهامه بالرفض ’ يقول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( لسان الميزان ) ( 5/100) ( " وانما نبذ بالتشيع لأنه صحح حديث غدير خم ) 
والامام الطبري رحمه الله خالف الشيعة في النتائج التي رتبوها على هذا الحديث مخالفة للنصوص .
- قال الدكتور الرحيلي حفظه الله في كتابه  الإنتصار للصحب والآل من افتراءات السماوي الضال)  ( ص 10 ) :
( فمن أساليبهم الماكرة إطلاقهم أساليب ماكرة يلبسون بها على الناس ويخدعونهم بها وهذه الأساليب كثيرة جدا تتلون في كل عصر بما يناسبه وكلما ظهر الناس على شيء منها وفضحوهم بها انتقلوا إلى اسلوب آخر .. ومن أساليبهم الماكرة إطلاقهم الألقاب او الكنى التي اشتهر بها علماء أهل السنة على بعض علمائهم تلبيسا على الناس  مثل إطلاقهم ( السّدي ) على احد علمائهم وهو ( محمد بن مروان ) موافقة للإمام المشهور وهو ( إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السدي ) ففرق العلماء بينهم بإطلاق ( السدي الكبير ) على الإمام السني وإطلاق ( السدي الصغير ) على الرافضي 
وكإطلاقهم ( الطبري ) على ( محمد بن رستم أحد علمائهم وتكنيته بأبي جعفر مضاهأة للإمام الجليل ( محمد بن جرير الطبري ) فاجتمع في الاسم والكنية واللقب فلبسوا بذلك تلبيسا عظيما ) ا ه 

- وممن جمع واستوعب طرقه واحتج به عبد الحسين في ( المراجعات ) بين العلماء وهاءها وبطلانها 
ورجل اخر يعرف باسم الدكتور محمد التيجاني السماوي في كتابه ( ثم اهتديت ) يزعم انه كان سنيا وان الله هداه الى عقيدة الرفض ثم اخذ يصحح عقيدة الرافضة ويدعو لها ويطعن في عقيدة اهل السنة وينفر الناس منها مع القدح العظيم والكذب المبين في الصحابة ورميهم بالكفر والردة عن الاسلام   في جمع من مؤلفاته الباطلة وقد رد عليه الدكتور الفاضل ابراهيم بن عامر الرحيلي في كتابه ( الانتصار للصحب والآل من افتراءات السماوي الضال ) فقال حفظه الله في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 15- 16 ) :
( فبدات بجرد تلك الكتب الاربعة وهي ( ثم اهتديت ) و ( لاكون مع الصادقين ) و ( فسألا اهل الذكر ) و ( الشيعة هم اهل السنة ) – وحصر المسائل الواردة فيها والتي تحتاج الى رد ثم جمعت من الادلة كلام اهل العلم حول كل مسالة ما يفي بالغرض  في الرد عليها ... ثم رايت من المصلحة افراد الرد على كل كتاب بكتاب مستقل لما بلغني من انتشار بعض هذه الكتب في بعض الاماكن دون بعض ...) ا ه 

وقول الرافضي الضال ( ص 174) ت – ( حديث ( من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وادر الحق معه حيث دار ) 
وقال الرافضي : 
هذا الحديث وحده كاف لرد مزاعم تقديم أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان على من نصبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليا للمؤمنين بعده ولا عبرة بمن أول الحديث بمعنى المحب والنصير .....) 
قال الدكتور في كتابه ( الانتصار للصحب الآل من افتراءات السماوي الضال ) ( ص 383)  رادا على دعواه وافتراؤه :
( ... تقدم الرد عليه في استدلاله بهذا الحديث ونقل كلام اهل العلم في معنى الحديث وانه لا حجة فيه للرافضة على تفضيل علي على غيره من الصحابة ولا استخلافه وان الولاية المذكورة في الحديث انما هي موالاة الاسلام التي هي ضد العداة وهذه الولاية ثابتة للمؤمنين ..) ا ه 
 قلت : 
وغير ذلك من الضلالات والبواطيل التي حشدها في كتابه والافتراءات والدعاوي التي دل الواقع التاريخي على بطلانها وقد بين العلماء المحققين وهاءها وبطلانها وكذبها في غير ما كتاب .
 ثانيا :
و كذلك كتاب ( المراجعات ) لعبد الحسين الموسوي بين العلماء كذبه وتقوله على ائمة السنة وجاء كتابه مليئا بالروايات الموضوعة على لسان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى لسان ائمة اهل البيت وقد خرج الالباني رحمه الله بعضا منها في الضعيفة برقم ( 4932و 4923) 
- ومن بين الردود على الشيعي في ( مراجعاته ) في السلسلة الضعيفة 
حديث برقم ( 4910- 4974)*
يكاد يكون المجلد العاشر في الرد على الشيعي ( عبد الحسين الموسوي ) في ( مراجعاته ) وقال الألباني في ( ج 10/ ص 617) 
( اعلم ان الشيعي – في كتابه ( المراجعات ) ( ص 123-125) قد دلس – كعادته – حول هذا الحديث – "هذا أخي ووصيي وخليفتي فيكم " ( موضوع ) رقم ( 4932) - تدليسات فاحشة هي الكذب بعينه ! ثم تبعه على ذلك الخميني في ( كشف الأسرار ) ( ص 173- 175) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة ( 10/624)
· ومن تدليساته أنه اذا كان الحديث في كتاب من كتب السنة معزوا الى مخرج من المؤلفين يكتفي بعزو الحديث الى الكتاب الذي أخرج الحديث مع العناية التامة ببيان الجزء والصفحة وذلك من تمام التضليل 
· وقال ( 10/629) : وقد يسوق الشيعي الحديث مساق المسلمات لموافقته هواه الأمر الذي يدل على كذبه وجهله وفي مقدمتهم ابن المطهر الحلي فقد زعم في منهاجه ( ص 35) ا ن أبا بكر انفرد بهذه الحديث ! ولقد أحسن الرد عليه وبسط القول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة في ثمان صفحات كبار ( 2/157-165) ومن ذلك أنني رأيت الكليني في كتابه ( الكافي ) الذي يعتبره الشيعة ك ( صحيح البخاري ) عندنا روي فيه باسناده ( 1/32) عن أبي عبد الله هو جعفر ابن محمد الصادق رحمه الله ..
· وقال رحمه الله ( 10/632) : واما الشيعي فأورد ( 143)  محتجا به كعادته في الاحتجاج بالاحاديث الموضوعة 
· واورد بعض الاحاديث في المراجعات ( ص 144) دون عزو لأحد او تخريج خلافا لعادته 
قلت :
- وهذه بعض طوامه وكذبه  على ائمة السنة في كتابه ( المراجعات ) وغير ذلك من سياقه الاحاديث الموضعة مساق المسلمات عندهم . الله المستعان
- 


فائدة :
-  وللحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله رسالة بتتبع طرق " من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه "
ذكرها الدكتور بشار معروف في كتابه ( الذهبي ومنهجه في كتابه تاريخ الاسلام ) ط الحلبي 
 والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
وهم المناوي رحمه الله :
تصويب للألباني رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري في التاريخ ( 2/1/241) وأحمد ( 4/91) والطبراني ( 1/203/2) وابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( ق107/2 رقم 1015) وابو موسى المديني في ( منتهى رغبات السامعين ) ( 245/1) من طرق عن عثمان عن راشد ابن سعد عن ابي حي المؤذن عن ذي مخبر قال : سمعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( كان  هذا الأمر  في حمير فنزعه الله منهم فصيره في قريش ) 

وزاد البخاري وأحمد :
(( وسيعود إليهم ))

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- اسناده جيد رجاله ثقات غير أبي حي المؤذن واسمه شداد بن حي روى عنه جمع من الثقات ووثقه العجلي ( 496/1938) وذكره ابن حبان في ( الكنى ) من ثقات التابعين 
فائدة :
- وخفي على الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ذلك كما بينته في ( تيسير الانتفاع ) 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
(( صدوق )) 
والحديث قال  الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 5/162) بعد أن عزاه لأحمد والطبراني :
(( ورجاله ثقات ))

الوهم :
قال المناوي رحمه الله :
((  ومن ثم رمز المصنف لحسنه لكن قال ابن الجوزي : هذا حديث منكر وإسماعيل بن عياش أحد رجاله ضعفوه وبقية مدلس يري عن الضعفاء ))

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( ليس عند أحمد وغيره ممن ذكرنا من المخرجين ذكر لإسماعيل وبقية فلا أدري كيف وقع هذا الخطأ من ابن الجوزي أو المناوي أو ناسخ كتابه أو طابعه ؟!  )) ا ه

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

قال المزي رحمه الله في تهذيب الكمال ( ج2/ص444) ط بشار :
(( ذو مخبر ويقال : ذو مخمر الحبشي خادم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن أخي النجاشي وكان الأزاعي يقول : ذو مخمر بالميم لا يرى غير ذلك  روى له  ابوداود وابن ماجه ) ا ه 

فوائد منتقاة :
- وردت الزيادة التي زادها أحمد والبخاري (( وسيعود إليهم )) مقطعة في مسند الإمام احمد وقال عبدالله بن الامام احمد كذا كان في كتاب ابي مقطعا وحيث حدثنا به تكلم على الاستواء – أي بغير تقطيع – 
وهو في المسند برقم ( 16873) 
وقال محققه الشيخ شعيب حفظه الله : إسناده جيد .

- وذكر الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 4/254) :
فذكر الحديث وفيه ( .. وس ي ع و د إ ل ي ه م ) 
قال عبدالله : كذا هو في كتاب ابي مقطع وحيث حدثنا تكلم على الاستواء ) ا ه  
قلت : لم يذكر الالباني رحمه الله عن التقطيع شيئا من أي رواية .

- الحديث مذكور في كتاب ( الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الامام احمد الشيباني ) ( 10/23)  ولم يعلق عليه شيئا .

- قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية ( ج 2/ص 158) :
(( وقال الامام احمد حدثنا ابو المغيرة ...الحديث )
قال عبد الملك : كان هذا في كتاب ابي وحيث حدثنا به تكلم به على الاستواء يعني : وسيعود اليهم )) ا ه 

- قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في حاشيته على مجمع الزوائد ( ج2/ق264/1) :
( فائدة : الصواب في هذه الأحرف  " و س ي ع  و د إ ل ي ه م "وجملته " وسيعود اليهم " كذلم مصرحا به من غير تقطيع بقية بن الوليد عن حريز بن عثمان عن راشد عن ابي حي المؤذن عن ذي مخبر 
والامام احمد  اخرجه عن ابي المغيرة عن حريز وكأنه قطعه في كتابه لمعنى لا يخفى فلما حدثهم به حدثهم على الاستواء كما قال عبد الله )) ا ه 
قلت :
· رحمك الله يا من قيل فيك :
-  " هيهات ان ياتي الزمان بمثله     ان الزمان بمثله لبخيل "

· لكنه ذكر رواية بقية عن حريز وعند أحمد رواية ابي المغيرة عن حريز 
-  تصويب :
- وقال الألباني :
-  ليس عند أحمد ولا عند أحد من المخرجين ذكر لإسماعيل وبقية ...  ) ا ه 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي رواه أبو يعلى ( 3 / 1262 ) و الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 70 / 1 )  و " الأوسط " ( 1 / 119 / 1 ) و أبو بكر المقرىء الأصبهاني في " الفوائد "  ( 178 / 1 ) و أبو نعيم في الحلية ( 4 / 189 ) عن يزيد بن سنان عن زيد بن أبي  أنيسة عن عاصم عن زر عن # عبد الله # مرفوعا . و قال الطبراني : " لم يروه عن  عاصم إلا زيد , و لا عنه إلا يزيد " . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
و هو يزيد بن سنان بن يزيد التميمي أبو فروة الرهاوي , و هو ضعيف . 
قال المنذري رحمه الله وتبعه الهيثمي :  
في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 117 ) , و تبعه الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 3 / 221  ) : " رواه أبو يعلى و الطبراني في " الأوسط " بإسناد حسن " . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
 فهو تساهل واضح , أو لعلهما ظنا أن يزيد بن سنان هذا هو يزيد بن سنان بن  
يزيد القزاز البصري , أبو خالد نزيل مصر , فإنه ثقة , و لكنه ليس هو راوي  
الحديث لأنه متأخر عن الرهاوي .  [ فتنبه  ]. 
و يخالفه ما روى الطبراني أيضا ( 3 /  
16 / 1 ) عن ليث عن عبد الملك عن سعيد عن ابن عباس مرفوعا بلفظ : حج موسى على  ثور أحمر , عليه عباءة قطوانية " . قال المنذري و الهيثمي : " و فيه ليث بن أبي  سليم , و بقية رواته ثقات " . و نقل الحافظ الناجي فيما كتبه على " الترغيب " ( ق 132 / 1 ) عن الحافظ ابن كثير أنه قال : " و هو غريب جدا " . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
الوهم :
و علته أن ليثا كان اختلط , و قول الهيثمي : " و هو ثقة و لكنه مدلس " . 
فهو من  [ أوهامه  ], فليس بثقة و لا بمدلس , و إنما هو ضعيف لاختلاطه . و وجه  المخالفة إفراده القطوانية خلافا للحديث الأول . و لعل استغراب الحافظ بن كثير  إياه من جهة ذكره الثور , فقد جاء في " صحيح مسلم " ( 1 / 105 - 106 ) و سنن  البيهقي ( 5 / 42 ) من طريق أبي العالية عن ابن عباس مرفوعا بلفظ : " كأني أنظر  إلى موسى عليه السلام هابطا من الثنية , و له جؤار إلى الله بالتلبية " . ثم  روى من طريق مجاهد عنه نحوه بلفظ : " و أما موسى فرجل جعد , على جمل أحمر مخطوم  
بخلبته , كأني أنظر إليه إذا انحدر في الوادي يلبي " . و قد وجدت له طريقا أخرى  
فيه شاهد قوي للقطوانيتين , فقال الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 119 / 2 ) :  
حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن أبي خيثمة حدثنا عبد الله بن هاشم الطوسي حدثنا محمد بن  فضيل عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : " صلى في مسجد الخيف سبعون نبيا , منهم موسى صلى الله عليه ,  
كأني أنظر إليه و عليه عباءتان قطوانيتان , و هو محرم على بعير من أزد شنوءة ,  
مخطوم بخطام ليف , له ضفيرتان " . و قال : " لم يروه عن عطاء إلا محمد بن فضيل  
, تفرد به عبد الله " . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
و هو ثقة من شيوخ مسلم , و كذلك من فوقه ثقات , إلا أن عطاء بن السائب  
كان اختلط . و جملة القول أن الحديث بهذا الشاهد يرتقي إلى درجة الحسن . و الله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ( ج8/ص 130) ط بشار 
يزيد بن سنان بن يزيد الذيال القرشي الأموي أبو خالد القزاز البصري نزيل مصر مولى عثمان بن عفان 
قال النسائي : ثقة 
قال عبد الرحمان بن ابي حاتم : كتبت عنه وهو صدوق ثقة 
وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات 
وقال ابن يونس : وكان ثقة نبيلا .. ) ا ه
قال محققه في الحاشية :
( ووثقه الحافظان الذهبي وابن حجر رحمهم الله ) 
قلت :
الخلاصة :
( يزيد بن سنان بن يزيد القزاز البصري نزيل مصر ثقة كما قال الألباني رحمه الله )

وقال المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ( ج8/ ص130) طبعة بشار
( يزيد بن سنان بن يزيد التميمي الجزري ابو فروة الرهاوي والد محمد بن يزيد بن سنان مولى بني طهية من بني تميم ) 
وعن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ضعيف 
وقال ابو بكر بن ابي خيثمة عن يحيى بن معين : ليس حديثه بشيء
وقال عباس الدوري عن يحيى : ليس بشيء
وقال علي بن معين : ضعيف الحديث 
وقال ابو حاتم : محله الصدق وكان الغالب عليه الغفلة يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به 
وقال النسائي : ضعيف متروك الحديث 
وقال في موضع آخر : ليس بثقة .
روى له الترمذي وابن ماجه ) ا ه
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
وقال ابو زرعة ليس بقوي الحديث 
وقال يعقوب ابن سفيان : ضعيف 
وذكره الدارقطني في الضعفاء والمتروكين 
وقال الدارقطني في السنن : ضعيف 
وذكره ابن حبان في المجروحين 
وضعفه الحافظان : الذهبي وابن حجر رحمهم الله . انتهى 
قلت :
الخلاصة :
يزيد بن سنان أبو فروة الرهاوي رحمه الله : ضعيف .
 ثانيا :
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله  في الليث بن أبي سليم رحمهم الله :
( وهو ثقة ولكنه مدلس )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(  فهو من أوهامه فليس بثقة ولا بمدلس وإنما هو ضعيف لاختلاطه )
قال المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ( ج6/ص 190) ط بشار :
· قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل سمعت أبي يقول : ليث بن ابي سليم مضطرب الحديث ولكن حدث عنه الناس 
· وقال معاوية بن صالح عن يحيى بن معين ليث بن ابي سليم ضعيف إلا انه يكتب حديثه 
· وقال جعفر بن ابان سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن ليث بن ابي سليم فقال : ضعيف الحديث جدا كثير الخطأ ( المجروحين لابن حبان ) ( 2/232)
· وقال الدرامي عنه : ضعيف 
· وقال ابن الجنيد : ليس بذاك القوي ) 
· ( استشهد به البخاري في الصحيح وروى له في كتاب ( رفع البدين في الصلاة ) وغيره وروى له مسلم مقرونا بأبي إسحاق الشيباني وروى له الباقون )  انتهى 


قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :

· وقال ابن سعد : كان رجلا صالحا عابدا وكان ضعيفا في الحديث 
· وقال العجلي : جائز الحديث وقال مرة : لا بأس به 
· وقال النسائي : ضعيف في الضعفاء والمتروكون 
· وقال ابن حبان في المجروحين : كان من العباد ولكن اختلط في اخر عمره حتى كان لا يدري ما يحدث به فكان يقلب الاسانيد ويرفع المراسيل وياتي عن الثقات بما ليس من احاديثهم تركه يحيى القطان وابن مهدي واحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين 
· قال البزار : اصابه شبه الاختلاط فيبقى في حديثه لين 
· وقال الدارقطني : ليس بحافظ وقال ايضا " سيء الحفظ  قال ايضا ضعيف ....
· قال ابن حجر في التهذيب قال الحاكم ابو احمد  ليس بالقوي عندهم 
· وقال الحاكم ابو عبدالله : مجمع على سوء حفظه 
· وقال البزار : كان احد العباد الا انه اصابه اختلاط فاضطرب حديثه 
· وقال يعقوب بن سيبة : هو صدوق ضعيف الحديث 
· وقال الساجي : صدوق فيه ضعف  وكان سئ الحفظ كثير الغلط 
· وقال ابن معين : منكر الحديث وكان صاحب سنة 
· وقال ابن حجر : صدوق اختلط جدا لم يتميز حديثه فترك .) ا ه 
· قال الذهبي في الكاشف : فيه ضعف يسير  من قبل حفظه بعضهم احتج به .

- قال الذهبي رحمه الله في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 9/184) :
(بعض الأئمة يحسن لليث ولا يبلغ حديثه مرتبة الحسن بل عداده في مرتبة الضعيف المقارب فيروى في الشواهد والاعتبار وفي الرغائب والفضائل أما في الواجبات فلا ( 
- وقد نقل الحافظ السيوطي في الحاوي للفتاوي (2/8) تحقيق عبد اللطيف حسن عبد الرحمن ط دار الكتب العلمية 
( اتفاق الائمة على ضعف ليث بن ابي سليم ) 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للإمام أبي  داود السجستاني رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم في مقدمة ( صحيحه ) ( 1/8) وأبو داود ( 4992) والحاكم ( 1/112) والقضاعي في ( مسند الشهاب ) ( ق114/1) عن علي بن حفص : ثنا شعبة عن خبيب بن عبد الرحمن عن حفص بن عاصم عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كفى بالمرء إثماً أن يحدث بكل ما سمع ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
( صحيح الإسناد وعلي بن حفص – وفي الأصل : جعفر وهو خطأ – المدائني ثقة )
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله : وهو كما قالا .

قال الألباني :
تصويب 
- وقد أخرجه مسلم من  طريقين آخرين عن شعبة به إلا أنه قال :
(( كذبا )) مكان (( إثما )) 
- ومنه تعلم أن قول أبي داود عقبه :
( ولم يسنده إلا هذا الشيخ يعني علي بن حفص المدائني )
- فهو بالنسبة لما وقف عليه من الطرق وإلا  فالطريقان الآخران يردان عليه 
- واحتمال انه اراد خصوص لفظ ( إثما ) بعيد جدا لأن الخلاف بين اللفظين إنما هو خلاف لفظي كما لا يخفى .
- وللحديث طريق أخرى عند ابن المبارك في الزهد ( 735) أخبرنا يحيى بن عبيد الله قال : سمعت أبي يقول : سمعت ابا هريرة يقول : فذكره 
إسناد ضعيف 
- وله شاهد أخرجه القضاعي في ( مسند الشهاب ) ( 1415) من طريق هلال بن العلاء .... مرفوعا ( كفى بالمرء من الكذب ان يحدث بكل ما سمع ) 
وهذا إسناد ضعيف 
هلال بن عمر الرقي جد هلال بن العلاء قال ابن ابي حاتم ( 4/2/78) عن ابيه : ( ضعيف الحديث ) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
والحديث أختلف فيه بين الوصل والإرسال :
-  أولا ً :ففي شرح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( ج1/ص 78 – المقدمة ) فقال :
( وأما فقه الإسناد فهكذا وقع في الطريق الأول عن حفص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا فإن حفصاً تابعي . وفي الطريق الثاني عن حفص عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متصلا فالطريق الأول : رواه مسلم من رواية معاذ وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي وكلاهما عن شعبة . كذلك رواه غندر عن شعبة فأرسله والطريق الثاني عن علي بن حفص عن شعبة 
قال الدارقطني : الصواب الممرسل عن شعبة كما رواه معاذ وابن مهدي وغندر . قلت : وقد رواه ابو داود في سننه أيضا مرسلا ومتصلا فرواه مرسلا عن حفص بن عمر النميري عن شعبة ورواه متصلا من رواية علي بن حفص . واذا ثبت انه روي متصلا ومرسلا فالعمل على انه متصل هذا هو الصحيح الذي قاله الفقهاء وأصحاب الأصول وجماعة من أهل الحديث ولا يضر كون الأكثرين رووه مرسلا فإن الوصل زيادة من ثقة وهي مقبولة ) ا ه  

ثانيا : 
والحديث أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه ( 30 ) 
 وقال الشيخ شعيب حفظه الله ( الاحسان ) ( 1/214) ط الرسالة :
(( إسناده صحيح على شرط الصحيح )) 

ثالثا :ذكر الدارقطني رحمه الله هذا الحديث في ( الإلزامات والتتبع ) ( ص175) وقال رحمه الله : ( والصواب أنه مرسل ) ا ه  
محتجا بان الذين ارسلوه اكثر من الذين وصلوه واثبت وأن من  وصله مختلف فيه بين التوثيق والقبول وهو علي بن حفص المدائني ...
وقال الحاكم ( 1/112)  عقب الحديث ..
( صحيح الاسناد وعلي بن حفص المدائني ثقة ) ووافقه الذهبي 
وقال الالباني في الصحيحة ( 5/39) :
( وهو كما قالا ) 

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ( ص 243) ط بشار :
قال  ابراهيم بن عبد الله الجنيد عن يحيى بن معين شبابة وعلي بن حفص : ثقتان 
وقال علي بن المديني  وابو بكر بن ابي شيبة وابو داود : ثقة 
روى له مسلم وابو داود والترمذي والنسائي ) ا ه

قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
- ((قال ابن محرز عن ابن معين : ثقة ( سؤالاته : الترجمة 419))
- وقال ابو حاتم : صالح الحديث يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به 
- وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ( 8/465) وقال ربما أخطأ 
- الوهم :
(( ذكره ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في ( الضعفاء ) ( الورقة :110) 
- وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله في التقريب : صدوق ) انتهى .







رابعا : وقد ذهب الى القول بالإرسال ابو داود رحمه الله عقب حديث ( 4992) 

خامسا : لكن الحاكم( 1/112)  والنووي  في شرح مسلم ( 1/ 68) رحمهم الله رجحا الوصل على الإرسال بحجة ان زيادة الثقة مقبولة ) ا ه 

سادسا : قال محقق مسند الشهاب القضاعي حمدي السلفي في تعليقه على الحديث برقم ( 1416) ( ج2/ ص 305 )  ط الرسالة في الحاشية :
(( رواه الحاكم ( 1/112) هكذا مرسلا [ ولكن ] رواه ابن المبارك في الزهد ( 735) ومسلم في مقدمة الصحيح ( 5) وابو داود ( 4971) وابن حبان ( 30) والحاكم ( 1/112) من حديث حفص عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا ً وهو حديث صحيح .

فائدة :
لم يشترط الإمام مسلم –رحمه الله- لمقدمته شرط الصحيح, فربما خرج لأحد الرواة في مقدمته ولم يخرج له في صحيحه.
ويؤيد ذلك أن أصحاب كتب التراجم يرمزون للراوي عند مسلم في المقدمة بالرمز(مق) وفي صحيحه بالرمز(م). لذلك إذا جاء أحد بالحديث من مقدمة مسلم لا ينبغي له أن يقول: رواه مسلم ويسكت؛ بل لابد وأن ينص على أنه في مقدمته.
وممن نص على ذلك جمع من المحققين .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم  ابي القاسم البغوي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البغوي في الجعديات ( 2332) والحاكم في المستدرك ( 1/18) عن شريك بن عبد الله عن الحسن بن عبيد الله عن سعد بن عبيدة عن ابن عمر قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( كل يمين يحلف بها دون  الله شرك ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
( صحيح على شرط مسلم )
وأقره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وشريك فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه وإنما أخرج له مسلم متابعة والحسن ابن عبيد الله – وهو النخعي – ثقة .
الوهم :
- الحافظ البغوي رحمه الله جعل مكان الحسن ابن عبيد الله النخعي [ جابر الجعفي ] لكنه ثابت عن الحسن النخعي  فقال الإمام احمد ( 2/125) ثنا سليمان بن حيان عن الحسن ابن عبيد الله به مرفوعا بلفظ :
((  من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر أو أشرك )) 
ومن هذا الوجه اخرجه الترمذي ( 1/290) وقال :
(( حديث حسن ))
وقال الألباني:
بل هو صحيح فقد تابعه جرير عن الحسن بن عبيد الله به باللفظ الثاني الا انه قال : ( كفر ) ولم يشك 
اخرجه الحاكم وقال :
( صحيح على شرط الشيخين ) 
ووافقه الذهبي 
الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وإنما هو على شرط مسلم فإن الحسن هذا هو النخعي لم يخرج له البخاري لكنه قد توبع ...
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

فوائد :

- قال ابن عدي رحمه الله في الكامل ( 5/36)  في ترجمة شريك بن عبد الله النخعي : ( والغالب على حديثه الصحة والاستواء والذي يقع في حديثه من النكرة إنما أتى فيه من سوء حفظه وليس يتعمد شيء من ذلك فينسب بسببه الى الضعف ) .
- يوجد في الرواة من اسمه شريك بن عبد الله اثنان :
قال الحافظ المزي في تهذيبه ( 3/381) ط بشار 
( شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي شريك النخعي ابو عبد الله الكوفي القاضي أدرك زمان عمر بن عبد العزيز ) [ خت م 4 ] 
روى عن  : ( ... وجابر الجعفي ( ق ) ...
اشتشهد به البخاري في ( الجامع )  وروى له في  ( رفع اليدين في الصلاة ) وغيره وروى له مسلم في ( المتابعات ) واحتج به الباقون ) انتهى .
قلت : روى له البخاري تعليقا في موضع واحد ومسلم في اربعة مواضع 

وقال الحافظ المزي في التهذيب ( 3/386) ط بشار :
شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر القرشي ابو عبد الله المدني 
وقال الواقدي : الليثي من انفسهم [ خ م د تم س ق ]
قال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين والنسائي : ليس به بأس 
وقال محمد بن سعد : كان ثقة كثير الحديث 

روى له الجماعة والترمذي في الشمائل )  ا ه 

قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية ( ج3/ص 387) :
وهم :
- (  زعم ابن الجوزي في كتاب الضعفاء ( الورقة 74) ان يحيى قال : ليس بالقوي ) وما اظنه إلا وهما فالثابت عن الدوري والدارمي عن يحيى ما ذكره المؤلف ) انتهى .
- وقال العجلي : تابعي ثقة في ( ثقاته الورقة 24) وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات ( 1/ الورقة 188) وقال ربما اخطأ وقال الذهبي : تابعي صدوق ( ميزان الاعتدال ) وقال ابن حجر في التقريب : صدوق يخطىء.) انتهى .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه  :
 هو من رجال البخاري ومسلم واصحاب السنن  كما ذكره الحافظ المزي في تهذيبه وهو ثقة له بعض الاوهام ومن ذلك اوهامه في حديث الاسراء والمعراج في صحيح البخاري  .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
تنبيه 
- لم يذكر الحافظ المزي رحمه الله من بين الراوة الذين روى عنهم شريك بن عبدالله النخعي القاضي من اسمه : الحسن بن عبيد الله النخعي ...ولكنه ذكر من بين الرواة ( جابر الجعفي ...)
- ولم يذكر الحافظ المزي في تهذيبه ( 2/138) من الرواة الذين رووا عن الحسن بن عبيد الله النخعي شريك بن عبدالله القاضي ) 

فائدة :
ترجمة علي بن الجعد :
(  علب بن الجعد الجوهري البغدادي الهاشمي ويكنى بأبي الحسن 
ولادته :
والصواب في سنة ولادته ما ذكره تلميذه البغوي لانه لم يختلف العلماء في سنة وفاته وهي ثلاثين ومائتين 230 ه فمقتضى ذلك ان ولد سنة اربع وثلاثين ومائة )
شيوخه :
حماد بن زيد وحماد بن سلمة وسفيان بن سعيد وسفيان الثوري وشعبة بن الحجاج وغيرهم 
تلاميذه :
احمد بن حنبل والبخاري ويحيى بن معين وابو زرعة الرازي وابو داود السجستاني وعبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي 
عقيدته :
وقد رمي ابن الجعد بالتجهم والتشيع 
قال فيه مسلم ثقة لكنه جهمي 
ولعل : ان ابن الجعد عاصر المعتزلة مما جعله يضطر الى القول بخلق القرآن مصانعة مكرها كي يسلم من اذى الخليفة كما حصل لبعض العلماء في تلك الفترة )
قال ابن حجر في تعجيل المنفعة ( 15/1) :
( حين ذكر سبب عدم شهرة رواية عبد الله بن احمد عن علي بن الجعد كان عبد الله بن احمد لا يكتب الا من اذن له ابوه في الكتابة عنه وكان لا ياذن له ان يكتب الا عن اهل السنة حتى كان يمنعه ان يكتب عن من اجاب في المحنة ولذلك فاته علي بن الجعد ونظراؤه من المسند ) 
حاله من حيث الجرح والتعديل :
ذكره الذهبي في الطبقة الثالثة في كتابه " ذكر من يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل " 
منزلته عند العلماء :
قال الذهبي : " علي امام كبير حجة وقال ايضا الحافظ الثبت المسند "
مؤلفاته :
لم يذكر المترجمون لابن الجعد ان له كتابا سوى المسند مع العلم بانه من جمع تلميذه ابي القاسم البغوي 
[ قلت : الذي كتبت فيه الوهم ] والله اعلم 
اسم الكتاب :
اطلق البغوي على هذا الكتاب اسم حديث علي بن الجعد كما يظهر في كل جزء من اجزاء الكتاب وكذلك في اول مخطوطاته ونهايتها 
ويطلق على هذا الكتاب اسماء اخرى وهي ما يلي :
· الجعديات 
· مسند ابن الجعد 
· الاجزاء الجعديات 
- اما تسميته بالجعديات فقد عرفه به العلماء كالذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ وابن حجر في الفتح 
- واما تسميته مسند ابن الجعد فلعل مرد ذلك لانه من الكتب الحديثية المسندة 
- واما تسميته بالاجزاء الجعديات فلعل هذا من اطلاق الراوة عليه لان البغوي جعل الكتاب اجزاء 

ملاحظات وتنبيهات :
· ومما لا شك فيه ان نسبة هذا الكتاب الى علي بن الجعد وانه من جمع وتاليف ابي القاسم البغوي وهو ابو القاسم عبدالله بن عبد العزيز البغوي البغدادي الحافظ مسند العصر 
· الاستفاضة الشهرة في نسبة الكتاب الى ابن الجعد وانه من جمع ابي القاسم البغوي 
· يعد هذا الكتاب من اهم مصادر كتب السنة من عدة نواحي مرويات علي بن الجعد عالية الاسناد وقد اشتمل الكتاب على كثير من الاحاديث الثلاثيات .
- قال محقق الكتاب عبد المهدي عبد القادر ( 2/1371)  :
(( احتوى هذا الكتاب من الحديث المرفوع والموقوف والمقطوع كما احتوى لبعض الرواة ولقد خلا من الموضوع سوى اثر واحد وهو بالقصص اشبه اما احاديثه فدائرة بين الصحيح والحسن الضعيف اما المنكر والشاذ فلا يتعدى اصابع اليدين وله شاهد ) 
- شرط المؤلف في جمعه للكتاب ( مقدمة تحقيق كتاب مسند ابن الجعد للباحث عبد المهدي بن عبد القادر ( 1/207)  :
( لم  ينص البغوي على شرطه في هذا الكتاب ولعله اراد من هذا الكتاب تقديم الاحاديث والاثار التى رواها عن شيخه ابن الجعد وما رواها عن غيره من المشايخ ويتبين ذلك من خلال لم يقدم البغوي لهذا الكتاب بمقدمة 
رتب البغوي احاديث الكتاب على مشايخ ابن الجعد فجعلهم بمثابة للابواب وجعل مشايخ هؤلاء بمثابة الفصول وقد يذكر في الترجمة ما ليس منها وذلك جمعا لاطراف المسالة لبيان تعددها او اختلاف احواله ونحو ذلك ) ا ه 

محققي الكتاب :
· عبد المهدي عبد القادر في رسالة دكتوراه ونشرته مكتبة الفلاح
· رفعت فوزي عبد المطلب ونشرته مكتبة الخانجي 
مصادر البحث عن ترجمة المؤلف وتلميذه والكتاب ( الجعديات )  :
· سير اعلام النبلاء وتذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي
· ومقدمة تحقيق كتاب مسند ابن الجعد للباحث عبد المهدي بن عبد القادر .
· والجمعية العلمية  السعودية للسنة وعلومها .
- والله أعلم 
- والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
نسبة الوهم إلى أبي القاسم البغوي -إن كان وهما- خطأ
فقد تابعه محمد بن جعفر الرازي كما عند الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (13/ 224 رقم 13952):
حدثنا محمد بن جعفر الرازي، ثنا علي بن الجعد، ثنا شريك، عن جابر، عن سعد بن عبيدة، عن ابن عمر؛ أنه سمع رجلا يقول: والكعبة. فقال: لا تقل: والكعبة؛ فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «كل يمين حلف بها دون الله شرك» .

فإن كان وهما فهو لعلي بن الجعد، وليس لأبي القاسم البغوي

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

والظاهر أن الحديث فيه اختلاف على شريك:

فيروى عنه عن الحسن بن عبيد الله، عن سعد بن عبيدة، عن ابن عمر كما تقدم عند الحاكم، 
وعند الطبراني أيضا في "المعجم الكبير" (13/ 223 رقم 13950):
حدثنا عمر بن حفص السدوسي، ثنا عاصم بن علي، ثنا شريك، عن الحسن بن عبيدالله، عن سعد بن عبيدة، عن ابن عمر؛ أنه سمع رجلا يقول: والكعبة. فقال: ويحك! لا تقول: والكعبة؛ فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «كل يمين يحلف بها دون الله شرك» .

ويروى عنه عن جابر الجعفي، عن سعد بن عبيدة، عن ابن عمر كما رواه ابن الجعد

ويروى عنه عن جابر الجعفي، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر كما عند الباغندي في "الأمالي" (76):
حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى، ثنا شريك، عن جابر، عن نافع، قال: سمع ابن عمر، رجلا يقول: لا والكعبة، قال: لا يقل: والكعبة، فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «كل يمين يحلف دون الله عز وجل فهو شرك» 
قال عبيد الله: نحو: وحقك أو وحياتك

ويروى عنه عن جابر الجعفي، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن ابن عمر كما عند أبي نعيم في "ذكر أخبار أصبهان" (1/ 355):
حدثنا محمد بن جعفر، ثنا عمر بن محمد ابن مسلم، ثنا يحيى بن أبى طالب، ثنا يزيد بن هارون، انا شريك، عن جابر، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل يمين يحلف بها دون الله شرك

والواضح أن الخلاف من شريك -رحمه الله- فهو يخطئ كثيرا كما قال الحافظ في "التقريب" 
والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك 
شيخنا يحيى أبا عمر 
وهو الصواب كما قلت 
نفع الله بكم 

ولعل التصويب للشيخ رحمه الله ...


ولعل الخلاف فيه على شريك رحمه الله ...


أوهام الحاكم رحمه الله :
أوهام الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) 0 718) والطبراني ف الكبير ( 7/37) والأوسط ( 1/161//3005) وابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة ( 294) والحاكم في المستدرك ( 4/286) عن المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي ثنا يزيد ابن ابي عبيد قال : سمعت سلمة بن الأكوع قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اشتدت الريح يقول : اللهم لقحا لا عقيما ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
- وافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وفيه نظر من وجهين :
الأول : ان المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن وهو ابن الحارث بن عبد الله بن عياش ابو هاشم المدني لم يخرج له مسلم 
الثاني : أنه مختلف فيه ولذلك اورده الذهبي في الميزان وقال :
( وثقه ابن معين وغيره وقال ابو داود ضعيف الحديث ) 

قال الحافظ :
( صدوق فقيه كان يهم ) 

قال الألباني :
فحسب حديثه مثله أن يكون حسناً وأما الصحة فلا .

قال الهيثمي في ( مجمع الزائد ) ( 10/135) 
( رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن وهو ثقة ) .

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه ( 7/198) ط بشار 
قال عباس الدوري : عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
وقال ابو عبيد الآجري عن ابي داود : ضعيف 
وقال ابو زرعة : لا بأس به 
وقال يعقوب بن شيبة : ثقة وه احد فقهاء المدينة ومن كان يفتي فيهم 
قال الزبير بن بكار : كان فقيه المدينة بعد مالك وعرض عليه امير المؤمنين قضاء المدينة فامتنع وأعفاه من القضاء واجازه بالفي دينار ) ا ه
ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات 
روى له البخاري وابو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه ) انتهى .
وهم :
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
( جاء في حاشية نسخة المؤلف التي بخطه تعليق له نصه : وهم ابو نصر الكلاباذي وغيره فذكروه في ترجمة الحزامي ولم يذكروا للمخزومي ترجمة في رجال الصحيح وذكروا في شيوخ الحزامي عبد الله بن سعيد بن ابي هند وفي الراوة عنه احمد بن ابي بكر الزهري وانما عبد الله بن سعيد من شيوخ المخزومي واحمد بن ابي بكر من الراوة عنه بيان ذلك في تاريخ البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ) انتهى .

وهم :

وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن نصر في قيام الليل ( ص 43) وابن حبان ( 2358) الحاكم ( 1/540) وابن السني في ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 753) وابن منده في التوحيد ( 66/1) والسهمي في تاريخ جرجان ( 103) كلهم عن يوسف بن عدي : ثنا عثام بن علي العامري عن هشام بن عروة عن ابيه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان إذا تضور من الليل قال : لا إله إلا الله الواحد القهار رب السماوات والارض وما بينهما العزيز الغفار ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إنما هو على شرط البخاري وحده فإن من دون هشام لم يخرج لهما مسلم 
- والحديث اعله ابو حاتم وابو زرعة بما لا يقدح 
- ولذلك قال الحافظ العراقي في ( أماليه كما في ( المناوي ) :
(( حديث صحيح )) .

وهم :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم  ( 4/301) عن أبي الأشعث : ثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن الطفاوي ثنا هشام بن عرة عن ابيه عن عائشة ( كان إذا حلف على يمين لا يحنث حتى انزل الله تعالى كفارة اليمين فقال : لا احلف على يمين فأرى غيرها خيرا منها إلا كفرت عن يميني ثم أتيت الذي هو خير 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- كذا قالا – وابو الأشعث – واسمه أحمد بن المقدام – والطفاوي لم يخرج لهما مسلم شيئا 
- الطفاوي رحمه الله فيه كلام وقال الذهبي في الميزان :
( شيخ مشهور ثقة ) 
وقال الحافظ :
( صدوق يهم ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فالحديث حسن إن  شاء الله تعالى .

تصويب :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/456) والبيهقي ( 5/76) وأحمد ( 2/189 من طرق عن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد عن نافع عن ابن عمر ( كان إذا طاف بالبيت مسح او قال : استلم الحجر والركن في كل طواف ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح الإسناد 
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- هو على شرط مسلم .
- والله اعلم .

وهم :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/434)  عن محمد بن أبي صفوان الثقفي : ثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ثنا سفيان عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه ( كان إذا كان صائما ً أمر رجلاً فأوفى على نشز فإذا قال : قد غربت الشمس أفطر ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إنما هو صحيح فقط فإن الثقفي – وهو محمد بن عثمان بن أبي صفوان لم يخرج له الشيخان شيئا ومن فوقه من رجال الشيخين لكن ابن مهدي ليس من شيوخهما .
فائدة :
- ( نشز ) أي : مرتفع من الأرض .
- وفي الحديث امره بالتعجيل بالإفطار بعد تأكد غروب الشمس ولحديث ( لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر ) متفق عليه .

وهم :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1/108) والحاكم ( 4/281) عن سفيان عن الأسود بن قيس عن نبيح العنزي عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه ( كان إذا مشى مشى أصحابه أمامه وتركوا ظهره للملائكة ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( تلخيصه ) :
- صحيح 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وهو الأقرب فإن نبيحا هذا لم يخرج له الشيخان شيئا وقد وثقه ابو زرعة وابن حبان والعجلي رحمهم الله 
قال البصيري رحمه الله في ( الزوائد ) ( 19/1) :
( إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رواه احمد بن منيع في مسنده ..)
والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

قال المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه \( 7/316) ط بشار :
قال ابو زرعة : ثقة لم يرو عنه غير الأسود بن قيس 
ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات 
روى له الأربعة .
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
قال العجلي : كوفي تابعي ثقة ( ثقاته الورقة 54) 
قال ابن حجر في ( التهذيب ) : ذكره علي بن المديني في جملة المجهولين الذين يروي عنهم الأسود بن قيس ( 10/417) 
وقال ابن حجر في ( التقريب ) : مقبول 
قال بشار : بل ثقة وثقه ابو زرعة وابن حبان ولم يتكلم أحد فيه بجرح 
كأن ابن المديني رحمه الله لم يعرفه .
وهكذا قال الدكتور محمد عوامة في تحقيقه للتقريب : الصواب انه ثقة 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم شيخ القراءات ابن الجزري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 6/9) والبغوي في الجعديات ( ق 102/2) وابن السني ( 89) عن شريك عن عاصم بن عبيد الله عن علي بن حسين عن أبي رافع قال ( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سمع المؤذن قال مثل ما يقول حتى إذا بلغ ( حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح ) قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
إسناد ضعيف لضعف عاصم وشريك وهو ابن عبدالله القاضي 
لكن الحديث صحيح له شاهد من حديث معاوية بن أبي سفيان نحوه
أخرجه الدرامي ( 1/273) وابن خزيمة في صحيحه ( 416) وأحمد ( 4/98) من طريق محمد بن عمرو قال : حدثني أبي عن جدي عنه 
وهذا إسناد فيه ضعف رجاله ثقات غير عمرو وهو ابن علقمة بن وقاص لم يرو عنه غير ابنه محمد لكن تابعه أخوه عبد الله بن علقمة بن وقاص عن عقلمة بن وقاص به
اخرجه أحمد ( 4/91-92)
فالسند بهذه المتابعة حسن لان عبد الله هذا روى عنه اثنان 

فائدة :
واخرجه البخاري في صحيحه ( رقم 613) والدرامي واحمد ( 4/91) من طريق اخرى فيها رجل لم يسم واسقطه ابن خزيمة ( 414) من اسناده فهو متصلا 
_ وللحديث شاهد من حديث عمر بن الخطاب مرفوعا في فضل اجابة المؤذن وفيه ( ثم قال حي على الصلاة قال لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ثم قال حي على الفلاح قال لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ....) الحديث 
اخرجه مسلم وابن خزيمة ( 417) وغيرهما وهو مخرج في صحيح ابي داود ( 539) وغيره 
تنبيه 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : عزا الجزري رحمه الله الحوقلة بعد الحيعلتين للبخاري ومسلم وإنما هو للبخاري فقط عن معاوية كما سبق وقد صرح الحافظ في شرحه أن مسلما لم يخرجه من أجل الرجل الذي لم يسمه .
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

نبذة مختصرة عن كتاب شيخ القراءات الإمام الجزري رحمه الله 
الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين 
المؤلف محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن على بن يوسف ابن الجزري
ومن مقدمة الكتاب قال رحمه الله : 

( ابواب الجنة يدخل من ايها شا ومن توضا فقال سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك استغفرك واتوب اليك الخاتمة فكيف بنا ونحن عرض لسهام القدر وعرض بين النفس والهوى والشيطان وكما ورد فى الخبر اللهم اذا نسالك العفو والعافية فى الدنيا والاخرة ...) ا ه

فائدة :
والكتاب شرح الإمام محمد بن علي بن محمد الشوكاني رحمه الله في ( تحفة الذاكرين بعدة الحصن الحصين ) ط دار القلم بيروت 1984 ه 

ومن مقدمة كتابه :
]الحمد الله الذي جعل ذكره عدة للمتقين يتوصلون بها إلى خيرى الدنيا والدين وجنة واقية للمؤمنين عرض الشياطين وشر إخوانهم المتمردين من طوائف الخلق أجمعين والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر الذي أنزل عليه ولذكر الله أكبر فبين للعباد من فضائل الأذكار وما فيها من المنافع الكبار والفوائد ذوات الأخطار ما ملأ الأسفار وتناقلته ألسن الرواة في جميع الأقطار وكان به العمل في جميع الأعصار وعلى آله الطاهرين وأصحابه الهادين وبعد فإنه لما كان كتاب عدة الحصن الحصين في الأذكار الواردة عن سيد المرسلين من أكثر الكتب نفعا وأحسنها صنعا وأتقنها جمعا وأحكمها رصعا يقي فيه ما يقي الرين من العين وإن لم يكن فيه شين وهو عدم التنبيه على ما في بعض أحاديثه من المقال وعدم الانتباه لعزوه إلى مخرجيه على الكمال وذلك يقتضي أن لا تكون بصائر المطلعين عليه بصيرة ولا أبصار المتطلعين إليه به قريرة فإن بيان التحسين أو التصحيح أو التضعيف بما يقتضيه النظر من بيان ذلك المقصد الكبير بما تبلغ إليه الطاقة من التفتيش والتنقير على فوائد شوارد وفرائد قلائد لم يتعرض لها من تعرض لشرحه وإن طال في لججة بشوط سبحه واعلم أن ما كان من أحاديث هذا الكتاب في أحد الصحيحين فقد أسفر فيه صبح الصحة لكل ذي عينين لأنه قد قطع عرق النزاع ما صح من الإجماع على تلقي جميع الطوائف الإسلامية لما فيهما بالقبول وهذه رتبة فوق رتبة التصحيح عند جميع أهل العقول والمنقول على أنهما قد جمعا في كتابيهما من أعلا أنواع الصحيح ما اقتدى به وبرجاله من تصدي بعدهما للتصحيح كأهل المستخرجات والمستدركات ونحوهم من المتصدرين لأفراد الصحيح في كتاب مستقل وأما ما عدا ما في الصحيحين أو أحدهما فقد وطنت النفس على البحث عنه وإمعان النظر فيه حتى أقف على ما يضعفه أو يقويه وقد اكتفى بتصحيح إمام إذا أعوز الحال في المقام فائدة ذكر السيوطي في ترجمة الجامع الكبير أن عزوه للأحاديث التي فيه إلى الصحيحين وابن حبان والحاكم في مستدركه والضياء في المختارة معلم بالصحة سوى ما تعقب على المستدرك فإنه نبه عليه ثم قال وهكذا ما في موطأ مالك وصحيح ابن خزيمة وصحيح أبي عوانة وابن السكن والمنتقى لابن الجارود والمستخرجات فالعزو إليها معلن بالصحة أيضا ثم قال بعد ذلك_.... وسميته تحفة الذاكرين بعدة الحصن الحصين ) ا ه_ _قال_ الشوكاني رحمه الله في تحفته في مقدمة كتابه ( ص : 5)](أما المؤلف رحمه الله فهو الإمام الكبير محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن يوسف الجزري رحمه الله ولد بدمشق سنة إحدى وخمسين وسبعمائة ورحل إلى مصر وشيراز والحرمين وأخذ عن شيوخ بلده مولده ومنشئه وعن شيوخ البلاد التي رحل إليها ومهر في كثير من العلوم خصوصا علم القرآن فإنه تفرد به وأخذ عنه الناس فيه وفي غيره من العلوم وصنف النشر في القراءات العشر وله التوضيح في شرح المصابيح ومن مصنفاته أصل هذا الكتاب وهو الحصن الحصين ثم اختصره في هذا الكتاب وسماه عدة الحصن الحصين وله مؤلف آخر سماه مفتاح الحصن وله مصنفات كثيرة وقد استوفيتها في ترجمتي له في تاريخي المسمى البدر الطالع بمحاسن من بعد القرن السابع وقد طوف كثيرا من الأقطار ووفد على الملوك الكبار...) ا ه]وقال الشوكاني قال ابن الجزري في تقدمته بين يدي الكتاب : ( ص: 6)](بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله الذي جعل ذكره عدة من الحصن الحصين وصلاته وسلامه على سيد الخلق محمد النبي الأمي الأمين وعلى آله الطاهرين وأصحابه أجمعين والتابعين لهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين وبعد فإنه لما كان كتابي الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين مما لم يسبق إلى مثاله أحد من المتقدمين وعز تأليف نظيره على من سلك طريقه من المتأخرين لما حوى من الاختصار المبين والجمع الرصين والتصحيح المتين والرمز الذي هو على العزو معين حداني على الاختصار في هذه الأوراق من أصله المذكور بعد أن كنت سئلت عن ذلك مرارا في سنين وشهور من أنس غربتي وكشف كربتي فأوجب الحق علي مكافأته ولم أقدر عليها إلا بالدعاء له فأسأل الله نصره ومعافاته مليك على الدنيا لغرة وجهه جمال وإجمال وعز مؤبد فتى ما سمعنا قبله كان مثله ولا بعده فالله يبقيه يوجد ورمزت للكتب المخرج منها هذه الأحاديث المذكورة في هذا الكتاب فصحيح البخاري خ وصحيح مسلم م وسنن أبي داود د والترمذي ت والنسائي س وابن ماجه القزويني ق وهذه الأربعة عه وهذه الستة ع وموطأ مالك طا وصحيح ابن خزيمة مه وصحيح ابن حبان حب وصحيح أبي عوانة عو ومستدرك الحاكم على الصحيحين مس ومسند الإمام أحمد أ ومسند أبي يعلى الموصلي ص ومسند الدارمي مي ومسند البزار ز ومعجم الطبراني الكبير ط والمعجم الأوسط له طس والمعجم الصغير له صط والدعاء له طب والدعاء لابن مردويه مر والسنن للدارقطني قط والسنن الكبرى للبيهقي سى والدعاء له قى ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة مص وعمل اليوم والليلة لابن السنى ى وعلامة الموقوف منها قف وجعلته في عشرة أبواب كل باب يتعلق بأنواع وأسباب الباب الأول في فضل الذكر والدعاء والصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وآداب ذلك الباب الثاني في أوقات الإجابة وأحوالها وأماكنها ومن يستجاب له وبم يستجاب واسم الله الأعظم وأسمائه الحسنى وعلامة الاستجابة والحمد عليها الباب الثالث فيما يقال في الصباح والمساء والليل والنهار عموما وخصوصا وأحوال النوم واليقظة الباب الرابع فيما يتعلق بالطهور والمسجد والأذان والصلاة الراتبة وصلوات منصوصات الباب الخامس فيما يتعلق بالأكل والشرب والصوم والصلاة والزكاة والسفر والحج والجهاد والنكاح الباب السادس فيما يتعلق بالأمور العلوية كسحاب ورعد وبرق ومطر وريح وهلال وقمر الباب السابع فيما يتعلق بأحوال بني آدم من أمور مختلفات باختلاف الحالات الباب الثامن فيما يهم من عوارض وآفات في الحياة إلى الممات الباب التاسع في ذكر ورد فضله ولم يخص بوقت من الأوقات واستغفار يمحو الخطيئات وفضل القرآن العظيم وسور منه وآيات الباب العاشر في أدعية صحت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلقات غير مقيدات فجاء بحمد الله كبير المقدار غاية في الاختصار جامعا للصحيح من الأخبار لم يؤلف مثله في الأعصار جمع بين الذكر النبوي والحديث المصطفوي والخير الدنيوي والأخروي لو كتب بماء الذهب لكان من حقه أن يكتب بل بسواد الأحداق لاستحق وكان أجدر أن يسطر على كل حديث منه صحيح مجرب أسأل الله أن ينفع به أهله وأن يولينا جميعا فضله وأن ينصر به كل مظلوم وأن يرزق به كل محروم وأن يجبر به كل مكسور وأن يؤمن به كل مذعور وأن يفرج به عن كل مكروب وأن يرد به عن كل محروب( انتهى[/]درر منثورة من أقوال أهل العلم في ابن الجزري رحمه الله :
]((كان رحمه الله غزير الإنتاج في ميدان التأليف، في أكثر من علم من العلوم الإسلامية، وإن كان علم القراءات هو العلم الذي اشتهر به، وغلب عليه . ويعكس تنوع موضوعات مؤلفاته تنوع عناصر ثقافته، إلى جانب كتب القراءات وعلوم القرآن، كتباً في الحديث ومصطلحه، والفقه وأصوله، والتأريخ والمناقب، وعلوم العربية، وغير ذلك . ويقول الأستاذ علي بن محمد العمران محقق كتاب منجد المقرئين ومرشد الطالبين للإمام ابن الجزري : فقد تجاوز عدد مصنفاته التسعين كتاباً …… وأكبر قائمة رأيتها في تعداد مؤلفاته هي التي صنعها الأستاذ/ محمد مطيع الحافظ، ونشرها مركز جمعة الماجد عام (1414)، فقد ذكر فيها سبعة وثمانين عنواناً (( انتهى ]· وكتاب الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين للإمام ابن الجزري رحمه الله يحمل في طياته أحاديث ضعاف وحسان وصحاح كما ذكر مختصره الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله وهو في من كتب الأذكار النافعة ...
]ومن كتاب الفاضل مشهور بن مرزوق الحرازي ( الإمام شمس الدين محمد بن الجزري محدثاً) : 
]قال مؤلفه ( ص 12) :]· أطلق على نفسه لقب "السَّلفي كما في منظومته في علم الحديث والمسماة بـ "الهداية في علم الرواية": · قول الحافظ ابن حجر: (الحافظ الإمام المقرئ ، ولد بدمشق ، وتَفَقَّه بها ، ولَهَجَ بطلب الحديث والقراءات ، وبرز في القراءات ، وعَمَّر مدرسةً للقرَّاء سماها "دار القرآن" وأقرأ الناس ، وعُيِّنَ لقضاء الشام مرة ، وكتب توقيعه عماد الدين بن كثير ). ([1])· · وقال في موضعٍ آخر: (وقد انتهت إليه رئاسة علم القراءات في الممالك ... وكان يلقب في بلاده الإمام الأعظم). ([2])· · وقال عنه أيضاً: (وعَجِبَ الناُس من شدة حرصه ، مع كثرة ماله وعلوِّ سنه ، وكان كثير الإحسان لأهل الحجاز). ([3])· · وقال تلميذه الإمام السَّخاوي: (وأَذِنَ له غيرُ واحدٍ بالإفتاء والتدريس والإقراء بالعادلية ، ثم مشيخة دار الحديث الأشرفية ، ثم مشيخة تربة أم الصالح بعد شيخه ابن السلار ، وعمل فيه إجلاساً بحضور الأعلام كالشهاب بن حِجِّي ، وكان درساً جليلاً). ([4])· · وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في معجمه: (أنه حدَّث بسنن أبي داود والترمذي عن ابن أميلة سماعاً وبمسند أحمد عن الصلاح بن أبي عمر سماعاً وأن من أحسن ما عنده الكامل في القراءات لابن جبارة ، وساق سنده وأنه سمع على ابن أميلة أمالي ابن سمعون). ([5])· · وقال أيضاً عنه: (وخرَّج لنفسه أربعين عشارية لفظها من أربعينية الحافظ العراقي ، وخرج جزءاً فيه مسلسلات بالمصافحة وغيرها ، جمع أوهامه فيه في جزء الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين ، قال السخاوي: وهو مفيد). ([6] )]قال مؤلفه عنايته بالحديث وعلومه ( ص19-20 ) : 
]وكان له اهتمام بالغ بمسند الإمام أحمد ، دراسةً لأسانيده ، ومعرفةً برجاله ، وعرضاً وسماعاً ، وختماً وإجازةً ، حتى أنَّ له فيه ثلاثة كتب مخصوصة ، وهي: - القصد الأحمد في رجال مسند أحمد.
- المسند الأحمد فيما يتعلق بمسند أحمد.
- المصعد الأحمد في ختم مسند أحمد.
- ومما اهتم به كذلك الأحاديث العوالي ، وتخريج المشيخات ، والمستخرجات على أربعينيات من سبقه ، وتذييله على كتب الرجال ، وتقييده لما ائتلف واختلف من الأسماء والكنى ، ناهيك عن تصنيفه في المصطلح نظماً ونثرا.
- 
- وكذلك اهتم بشرح السنة ، ومن أجلِّ شروحاته لكتب السنة: 
- (التوضيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح)في 3 مجلدات ، أثنى عليه عددٌ من العلماء.
قال مؤلفه مشهور مرزوق الحرازي ( ص 26- 29 ) :
خصائص ومميزات كتاب الحصن الحصين :
1. أنه كتابٌ جامعٌ لكثيرٍ من مرويَّات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأذكار والأدعية.
2. أنه اشترط على نفسه إيراد ما رآه لم ينزل عن مرتبة الحُسْنِ من الأحاديث والآثار.
3. اعتمد فيه على أكثر 25 كتاباً من أمهات كتب السنة المطهرة.
4. رَمَزَ فيه لكلِّ كتابٍ منها ، بعد إيراد حديثه أو أثره.
5. وعن سبب تسميته له بـ:"الحصن الحصين" فيظهر أنه أخذه من حديثٍ أورده فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو: (... وآمركم أن تذكروا الله ، فإن مثل ذلك كمثل رجلٍ خَرَجَ العدو في أثره سراعاً ، حتى أتى على حصنٍ حصين ، فأحرز نفسه منهم ...). ([7])6. أما عن ظروف تأليفه له فيقول: (ولمَّا أكملت ترتيبه وتهذيبه ، طلبني عدو ، ولا يمكن أن يدفعه إلا الله تعالى ، فهربت مختفياً ، وتحصَّنت بهذا الحصن ، فرأيت سيد المرسلين وأنا جالسٌ عن يساره ([8])، وكأنه يقول: ما تريد؟ ، فقلت: يا رسول الله ادعُ الله لي وللمسلمين ، فرفع يديه الكريمتين ، وأنا أنظر إليهما ، فدعا ، ثم مَسَحَ بهما وجهه الكريم ، وكان ذلك ليلة الخميس ، فهَرَبَ العدو ليلة الأحد ، وفرَّجَ الله عني وعن المسلمين ببركة ما في هذا الكتاب عنه ).([9])7. وعن وقت تأليفه يقول: (فرغت من ترصيف هذا "الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين" يوم الأحد بعد الظهر ، الثاني والعشرين من ذي الحجة الحرام سنة "791هـ" بالمدرسة التي أنشأتها برأس عَقَبَة الكتَّان داخل دمشق المحروسة حماها الله تعالى من الآفات ، وسائر بلاد المسلمين).([10])8. للكتاب مختصران مخطوطان ، وشرحٌ مفقودٌ ، كلاهما له.

منهجه الذي سار عليه:
* قسَّم كتابه على فصول ، وهي على هذا النحو:-1. مقدمةً تشتمل على أحاديث في فضل الدعاء والذكر.2. ثم آداب الدعاء والذكر.3. ثم أوقات الإجابة ، وأحوالها ، وأماكنها.4. ثم اسم الله I الأعظم ، وأسمائه الحسنى.5. ثم ما يُقال في الصباح والمساء.6. ثم ما يُقال في طول الحياة والممات ، من جميع ما يُحتاجُ إليه.7. ثم الذكر الذي وَرَدَ فضله ، ولم يختص بوقتٍ من الأوقات.8. ثم الاستغفار الذي يمحو الخطيئات.9. ثم فضل القرآن العظيم ، وسورٍ منه وآيات.10. ثم الدعاء الذي صَحَّ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .11. ثم خَتَمَهُ بفضل الصلاة على سيد الخلق ورسول الحق صلى الله عليه وسلم .* عند تصديره الفصل بالعناوين المُشار إليه آنفاً ، يُورِدُ s ما يراه صحَّ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحاديث والآثار.* ثم بعد إيراد الحديث والأثر ، يقدِّمُ رَمْزَ من له ذلك الحديث والأثر ، على ما اصطلحه من الرموز في ذلك .) انتهى - 
]والله أعلم ]والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .]
[RIGHT]([1]) إنباء الغمر بأبناء العمر (1/106).T[/RIGH]
([2]) المصدر السابق (2/581و582).
([3]) المصدر السابق (2/529).
([4]) الضوء اللامع (9/255).
([5]) إنباء الغمر (2/582).
([6]) المصدر السابق (2/582 و583).([7]) المصدر السابق (ص:17).
([8]) يعني في المنام.
([9]) الحصن الحصين (ص:9).
([10]) المصدر السابق (ص:142).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للشيخ المحدث أحمد شاكر رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطحاوي في ( مشكل الآثار ) ( 1/478) وابن سعد في الطبقات ( 1/492) والطبراني في الكبير ( 3/71/1) من طريق يزيد بن عطاء أبي إسحاق الهمداني عن أبي عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبيه قال ( كان له حمار يقال له : عفير ) قال الألباني رحمه الله :- إسناد ضعيف منقطع 
- ابو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه 
- يزيد بن عطاء وهو اليشكري لين الحديث كما في التقريب 

لكن :
- يشهد له حديث سلمة بن الفضل : حدثني محمد بن إسحاق عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن مرثد بن عبد الله اليزني عن عبد الله بن زرير الغافقي عن علي بن أبي طالب : ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يركب حماراً  اسمه عفير )
أخرجه أحمد ( رقم 886) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناده ضعيف لعنعنة ابن إسحاق وضعف سلمة بن الفضل قال الحافظ : " صدوق كثير الغلط "
التصويب :
- وأما الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله فقال في تعليقه على ( المسند ) :
(إسناده صحيح )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وذلك من تساهله الذي عرف به ولا سيما بالنسبة لتمشيته لعنعنة ابن إسحاق وعدم تفريقه بين حديث المعنعن وحديثه الذي صرح فيه بالسماع على خلاف ما عليه العلماء  
لكن :
- الحديث حسن بمجموع الطريقين . والله أعلم 
فائدة :
- وللحديث طريقا أخرى عن علي وفي اسناده ضعف وهو مخرج في الضعيفة برقم ( 4227) بلفظ :
( كان فرسه يقال له ... وحماره عفير ...)
فهو به صحيح  والله أعلم .
- وروى ابن سعد باسنادين مرسلين صحيحين :
( أن اسم حمار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اليعفور )
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

ومن كتاب الشيخ الفاضل عبد الله بن عبد الرحيم البخاري حفظه الله المقدمة لنيل درجة الماجستير بعنوان ( مرويات أبي عبيدة  بن عبد الله ابن مسعود عن أبيه جمعا ودراسة  وتخريجا وتعليقا)  ( 1420 ه )

قال الشيخ في كتابه  الفصل الثالث ( ص :89- 99) :
وأما مسألة سماع أبا عبيدة من أبيه مما تجاذبتها مواقف المحدثين لذا ذهب جماعة منهم الى القول بعدم حصول سماعه من ابيه ونتيجة لذلك تراهم يعلون الاحاديث بذلك ان سلمت الرواية سندا او متنا من اعلل الاخرى وبعضهم قبلوا روايته عن ابيه ونتيجة لذلك لا يعلون الحديث بها لعدم قبولهم التعليل بها ومن جملة أئمة اهل هذا الفن ممن ذهب الى القول بعدم السماع 
· ابن سعد رحمه الله  في الطبقات ( 6/210) قال : ( روى عن ابيه رواية كثيرة ثم قال ..وذكروا انه لم يسمع منه شيئاً ..) 
· يحيى بن معين رحمه الله وفي التاريخ ( 3/1716) قال الدوري سمعت يحيى قال : عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود وابو عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود لم يسمعا من أبيهما 
· العجلي رحمه الله في ( معرفة الثقات ) ( 2/414) قال : في ترجمة ابي عبيدة بن عبد الله : " كوفي ثقة تابعي ولم يسمع من أبيه شيئا "
· ابو حاتم الرازي رحمه الله وفي كتاب المراسيل ( ص 196) لابنه عبد الرحمن قال أبي : اب عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود لم يسمع من عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
· الترمذي رحمه الله قال في " الجامع " كتاب الطهارة ( 1/28) " أبو عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود لم يسمع من أبيه "
· النسائي رحمه الله قال في المجتبى عقب حديث لابي عبيدة عن ابيه ( أبو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه شيئا ً)  في المجتبى ( 3/116) وقال في السنن الكبرى ( 1/311) ابو عبيدة لم يسمع من ابيه والحديث جيد ).
· ابن حبان البستي رحمه الله قال في ترجمة ابي عبيدة في ( الثقات ) ( 5/561)" روى عن ابيه ولم يسمع منه شيئا ً"
· ابن حزم الاندلسي قال عقب أثر ابي عبيدة عن عبد الله أما خبر ابن مسعود فمنقطعان لان ابا عبيدة لا يذكر من ابيه شيئا ) ( المحلى ) ( 5 مسألة رقم 609 / ص 167) 
· البيهقي رحمه الله قال عقب حديث ابي عبيدة عن ابيه مرسل " وقال مرة " منقطع لان ابا عبيدة لم يدرك اباه " " السنن الكبرى " ( 2/468) 
· علي بن محمد القطان الفاسي ( 628ه ) 
تعقب ابن القطان الامام عبد الحق في تصحيحه من رواية ابي عبيدة عن ابيه ووما قاله في تعقبه ابو عبيدة لم يذكر من ابيه شيئا ) ( بيان الوهم والإيهام ) ( 5/171) 
· المنذري رحمه الله علق الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في كتابه ع مختصر سنن ابي داود على جميع روايات ابي عبيدة عن ابيه التي اخرجها ابو داود في كتابه السنن الا في موطن واحد فقط فإنه سكت ولم يعلق بشيء ( 2/169)
وقال مرة وابو عبيدة هذا اسمه عامر ويقال اسمه كنيته وقد احتج به البخاري ومسلم بحديث ه في صحيحهما غير انه لم يسمع من ابيه كما قال الترمذي وغيره ..) ( 1/458)
· النووي رحمه الله ترجم النووي رحمه الله لابي عبيدة ووما قاله في ترجمته واتفقوا على ا نابا عبيدة لم يسمع أباه ورواياته عنه كثيرة وكلها منقطعة ) ( تهذيب الاسماء واللغات ) ( 1/290) و( المجموع شرح المهذب ) ( 3/442)
· الامام المزي كما في التهذيب في ترجمة ابا عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : روى عن ابيه ولم يسمع منه 
· الامام  ابن التركماني رحمه الله كما في الجوهر النقي ( 1/12)
· الامام ابن الملقن رحمه الله ت ( 804 ه)
· الحافظ الهيثمي ( 807 ه) وهو من اكثر الائمة كلاما في سماع ابي عبيدة عن ابيه من حيث عدد المواطن ( مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد ) ( 1/33)
· الحافظ ابن حجر وقال رحمه الله : ( والراجح انه لا يصح سماعه منه ) كما في تقريب التهذيب ( 8294) وكما في تعجيل المنفعة ( 2/500) 
· قلت : ومن المعاصرين : الألباني وغيره رحمهم الله قال في الصحيحة ( 5/132) 
"" وابو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه ""
· قلت : قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( مجموع الفتاوى ) ( 6/404) : " ويقال : إن أبا عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه لكن هو عالم بحال ابيه متلق لآثاره من أكابر أصحاب أبيه وهذه حال متكررة من عبد الله رضي الله عنه فتكون مشهورة عند أصحابه فيكثر المتحدث بها ولم يكن في أصحاب عبد الله من يتهم عليه حتى يخاف ان يكون هو الاسطة فلها صار الناس يحتجونبرواية ابنه عنه وإن قيل : إنه لم يسمع من ابيه ) ا ه 
· قلت : ومن المعاصرين الشيخ المحدث محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف في ( تبييض الصحيفة ) ( ص 62) قال : فإن ابا عبيدة يروي عن جماعة من الصحابة وعن كبار اصحاب ابيه والغالب على اصحاب ابن مسعود الثقة والامانة ) 

والله أعلم .
- ومنهم من قبلها مع إثبات السماع 
· الإمام البخاري رحمه الله كما في التاريخ الكبير ( 9/52)
· الامام الدارقطني رحمه الله كما في هدي الساري ( ص 12)
· الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله كما في السير ( 4/363) والعلو ( رقم 127)
- ومنهم من قبلها لاعتبارات اخرى مع التنصيص على عدم السماع :
·  الإمام علي بن المديني رحمه الله ت 234ه 
كما نقله عنه ابن رجب الحنبلي ونقل عنه في حديث يرويه ابو عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن ابيه هو منقطع وهو حديث ثبت )
شرح علل الترمذي ( 1/514)
· الإمام يعقوب بن شيبه رحمه الله  ت 262 ه 
· الإمام الطحاوي رحمه الله ت 321 ه بقوله في شرح معاني الآثار " ا نابا عبيدة لم يسمع من ابيه شيئا ً "( 1/95)
· الإمام ابن عبد البر ت 463 ه 
· لما ترجم له قال روى عن ابيه وقد اختلف في سماعه منه واجمعوا على انه ثقة في كل ما رواه 
( الاستغناء ) ( 2/رقم 945/ 810)
· ابن العربي الأندلسي ت 543 ه
· ابن رجب الحنبلي 795 ه 
وذهب الامام ابن رجب مذهب علي بن المديني رحمه الله ومن نحا منحاه ولنفس الاعتبارات كما في فتح الباري لابن رجب ( 7/174)
- ومنهم من قبلها واثبت له السماع مطلقا الا في اشياء مخصوصة 
· ذهب الى هذا القول الحافظ السراج البلقيني  ت 805 وذلك في تعليقه على نسخته الخاصة لكتاب الام والتي علق عليها تعليقات نفيسة نقلها مصحح كتاب الام 
دراسة د يوسف مرعشلي في مقدمته لكتاب الام ( ص 12)
- وقال الدكتور عبد الله البخاري حفظه الله في خاتمة بحثه ( ص 406) :
1ولاً :  ابو عبيدة هو عامر بن عبد الله بن مسعود مشهور بكنيته وهو الراجح في اسمه 
ثانيا :  ابو عبيدة ادرك اباه عبد الله حسا وزمنا وكان عمره لما مات ابوه ابن سبع سنين 
ثالثا :  النفي الثابت عن ابي عبيدة في مسألة سماعه من ابيه وتحمل على نفي الاحاديث المرفوعة وما ثبت عنه مما يدل على ثبوت سماعه منه وما اثبت له بعض الائمة من سماعه لكلامه له يحمل على ثبوت سماعه للموقوفات والفتاوى ونحوها وهذا هو المترجح في حقه جمعا بين النفي والاثبات وتوفيقا بين صنيع الائمة 
رابعا :  رواية أبي عبيدة عن ابيه في المرفوعات هي من قبيل المرسل الخفي لا التدليس 
خامسا :  الصحيح في وصف ابي عبيدة انه مرسل ارسالا خفيا لا مدلسا 
سادسا :لم يسبق الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله احد من الائمة في وصف ابي عبيدة بأنه مدلس .
سابعا : المقبول من الراويات منها مائة وتسع عشرة رواية وغير المقبول ثمان عشرة رواية وان الحديث لا يعل بكونه من رواية ابي عبيدة عن ابيه اذا صح السند اليه لاننا إن قلنا بعدم سماعه من ابيه فان الواسطة بينهما معلومة وهم اهل بيت عبد الله بن مسعود كما قاله الامام ابن المديني وابن رجب وغيرهما واذا لم تعتمد قول هذين الامامين فقد ثبت بالبحث ان روايته قد حظيت بمتابعات وشواهد وما ضعف منها فالحمل فيها على من دونه .
- وقال في مقدمة  كتابه ( ص 15-16 ) :
( علما بانه لا توجد رواية لابي عبيدة عن ابيه في الصحيحين وبلغت المرويات ستمائة وثلاث روايات ( 603 ) وبدون المكرر مائة وسبع وثلاثون رواية ( 137) 
وقال ورتبت المرويات على الكتب والابواب الفقهية 

وقال في ( ص 25-26) :
( وجزم جماعة من الأئمة الحفاظ بتسميته عامراً وعددهم حسب علمي – ثلاثة عشرا إماما – فلا يعارض بعدم معرفة بعض الائمة كالبخاري والترمذي رحمهم الله لان من علم حجة على من لم يعلم ) 
(  وان من هؤلاء الأئمة الجازمين باسمه من مرض قول من قال : إن اسمه هو كنيته كالنووي والذهبي والعلائي رحمهم الله )
(  وقد تعقب ابن عبد البر قول ابي حاتم رحمه الله لكا قال ابو عبيدة بن عبدالله ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه لا يسمى )  تعقبه  بقوله ( قد ذكره قوم فسموه عامراً ) 
( ومنهم من قال اسمه  عامراً مسلم بن الحجاج ومحمد بن أحمد المقدمي وابن عبد البر وابو الوليد الباجي والمنذري والنووي والمزي والذهبي والعلائي والزيلعي والبوصيري وابن عبد الهادي وغيرهم ) ا ه 


فائدة :
قلت : لم يستوعب الشيخ حفظه الله جميع مرويات أبي عبيدة عن أبيه ومنها حديث الترجمة من طريق أبي عبيدة عن أبيه  .

· وللشيخ الفاضل أبو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله بحث نافع في بيان أوهام الشيخ المحدث أحمد شاكر رحمه الله بعنوان ( الفجر  السافر على اوهام الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله ) 
· وقد ذكر الشيخ الالباني بعضا من أوهامه رحمه الله او شيئا من تساهله ومن بين ذلك في الحديث في الصحيحة برقم ( 2099)  من حديث عائشة مرفوعا ( كان له خرقة يتنشف بها بعد الوضوء )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( وقد أغرب الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله فصحح إسناد حديث عائشة ذهابا منه الى موافقة الحاكم على ان ابا معاذ هو  هو الفضل بن ميسرة وقد عرفت خطأه في ذلك وكذلك حسن حديث معاذ بن جبل خلافا للترمذي والبيهقي وذلك تساهل منه غير محمود . والله أعلم .


والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أوهام الحاكم رحمه الله أوهام الذهبي رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 1/74) وابن عدي ( 154/1) والحاكم ( 1/154)  والبيهقي ( 1/185) عن زيد بن الحباب عن أبي معاذ عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان له خرقة يتنشف بها بعد الوضوء )قال البغوي رحمه الله في شرح السنة ( 1/37/2) :- " إسناده ضعيف "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- " أبو معاذ هذا هو الفضيل بن ميسرة بصري روى عنه يحيى بن سعيد وأثنى عليه "
- وأقره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- وفيه نظر بينه قول الترمذي رحمه الله عقبه بقوله :
- " ( حديث عائشة ليس بالقائم ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب شيء وأبو معاذ يقولون : هو سليمان بن أرقم وهو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث " )

الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو الصواب أن أبا معاذ هذا هو سليمان بن أرقم وليس هو كما قال الحاكم رحمه الله – الفضيل بن ميسرة ويؤيد ذلك أمران :
1- أن ابن أرقم الذي ذكروا في ترجمته أنه روى عن الزهري وعنه زيد ابن الحباب لم يذكروا ذك في ترجمة ابن ميسرة
2- ان ابن عدي إنما أورده في ترجمة سليمان بن أرقم ولذلك جزم البيهقي بأنه هو 
وقال البهقي فيه :
" وهو مترك "
ثم ساق الطريق الآخر له :
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو إسناد ضعيف جدا أبو العيناء هذا اعترف بأنه وضع هو الجاحظ حديث فدك! وضعفه الدارقطني وقال البيهقي فيه " إسناده غير قوي " .

وقال رحمه الله :
ووللحديث شاهد من رواية رشدين بن سعد عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم عن عتبة بن حميد عن عبادة بن نسي عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم عن معاذ بن جبل قال : " رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا توضأ مسح وجهه بطرف ثوبه "
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1/75-76) والبيهقي ( 1/236) وقال :
" إسناده ليس بالقوي "
وقال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث غريب وإسناده ضعيف ورشدين بن سعد وعبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الإفريقي يضعفان في الحديث "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وضعفهما إنما هو من قبل حفظهما وليس لتهمة في ذاتهما فمثلهما يستشهد بحديثهما 
فالحديث حسن عندي بمجموع طرقه ""


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال المزي رحمه الله في تهذيبه (3/261) ط بشار 

- ( سليمان بن أرقم أبو  معاذ  البصري مولى الأنصار روى عن الحسن البصري وعطاء بن أبي رباح ومحمد بن سيرين وابن شهاب الزهري ويحيى بن ابي كثير وغيرهم  روى عنه : زيد بن الحباب وسفيان الثوري وغيرهم )
- قال ابو بكر بن ابي خيثمة عن احمد بن حنبل ابو معاذ الذي رى عنه سفيان الثوري عن الحسن اسمه سليمان بن ارقم ليس بشيء
- وقال عبد الله بن احمد بن حنبل عن ابيه : لا يسوى حديثه شيئا ولا يروى عنه الحديث 
- وقال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين : ليس بشيء ليس يسوى فلسا
- وقال البخاري : تركوه
- وقال الآجري سألت ابا داود عن سليمان بن ارقم قال : متروك الحديث 
- وقال ابو حاتم والترمذي والنسائي وعبد الرحمن بن يوسف بن خراش وغير واحد : متروك الحديث 
- وقال ابو زرعة : ضعيف الحديث ذاهب الحديث 
- وقال المزي : وروى له الترمذي حديث الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة كان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرقة يتنشف بها بعد الوضوء ) انتهى .

قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
(  قال مسلم في الكنى : منكر الحديث ) وذكره يعقوب ن سفيان في باب " من يرغب عن الراوية عنهم " وقال ابن حبان في كتاب المجروحين ( 1/328) ( وكان ممن يقلب الاخبار ويروي عن الثقات الموضوعات )
وضعفه العقيلي وابن الجوزي والذهبي وابن حجر وهو بين الأمر في الضعفاء لا يحتاج إلى إغراق .

فائدة :
قلت : وقد رجح الألباني ومن قبله الترمذي وابن عدي  والدارقطني والبيهقي وابن حجر وغيرهم وقال الألباني : وقد أغرب الشيخ أحمد شاكر فصحح حديث عائشة ذهابا منه الى موافقة الحاكم على ا نابا معاذ هو الفضيل بن ميسرة وقد عرفت خطأه في ذلك .
(والصواب أنه سليمان بن أرقم :
أولاً: لأن الدارقطني - وحسبك به - وابن عدي والبيهقي، ومال الترمذي إلى ذلك، كلهم يرى أنه سليمان بن أرقم.
ثانياً: لو كان الزهري من شيوخ الفضل بن ميسرة، لذكر مع شيوخه، فلا يهمل شيخ مثل الزهري، كما لم يذكر أن زيد بن الحباب من تلاميذه، وقد ذكروا في ترجمة سليمان بن أرقم أنه روى عن الزهري، وعنه زيد بن الحباب، فهذه قرينة ترجح أن أبا معاذ: هو سليمان بن أرقم.
فالإسناد ضعيف جدًّا، والله أعلم.
انظر إتحاف المهرة (22080)، تحفة الأشراف (16457).


تنبيه :

ومن أهل العلم من قال : بكراهة التنشيف:
(914-143) ما رواه البخاري، حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى، قال: أخبرنا الفضل بن موسى، قال: أخبرنا الأعمش، عن سالم، عن كريب مولى ابن عباس، عن ابن عباس:
عن ميمونة قالت: وَضَعَ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-وضوءًا لجنابة، فأكفأ بيمينه على شماله مرتين أو ثلاثًا، ثم غسل فرجه، ثم ضرب يده بالأرض أو الحائط مرتين أو ثلاثًا، ثم مضمض واستنشق، وغسل وجهه وذراعيه، ثم أفاض على رأسه الماء، ثم غسل جسده، ثم تنحى فغسل رجليه، قالت: فأتيته بخرقة فلم يردها، فجعل ينفض بيده[البخاري 274].
وفي رواية ثم أتي بمنديل فلم ينفض بها[ البخاري 259].
ولفظ مسلم: ثم أتيته بالمنديل فرده[مسلم 317].

وأجيب بما يلي:
قال ابن رجب: استدل بعضهم برد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-الثوب على كراهة التنشيف، ولا دلالة فيه على الكراهة، بل على أن التنشيف ليس مستحبًّا، ولا أن فعله هو أولى، ولا دلالة للحديث على أكثر من ذلك، كذا قال الإمام أحمد وغيره من العلماء. اهـ

وقال ابن حجر: "استدل بعضهم بقولها: "فناولته ثوبًا فلم يأخذه" على كراهة التنشيف بعد الغسل، ولا حجة فيه؛ لأنها واقعة حال يتطرق إليها الاحتمال، فيجوز أن يكون عدم الأخذ لأمر آخر لا يتعلق بكراهة التنشيف؛ بل لأمر يتعلق بالخرقة، أو لكونه كان مستعجلاً، أو غير ذلك. قال المهلب: يحتمل تركه الثوب لإبقاء بركة الماء، أو للتواضع، أو لشيء رآه في الثوب من حرير أو وسخ، وقال أيضًا عن ابن دقيق العيد بأن نفضه الماء بيديه يدل على أن لا كراهة للتنشيف؛ لأن كلاًّ منهما إزالة. وقال إبراهيم النخعي: إنما رده لئلا تصير عادة"؛ اهـ.

وقال الحافظ في الفتح ( ج1 – ص 441 ) : شرح حديث ميمونة رضي الله عنها – رقم 249 – صحيح البخاري - : 
واستدل بعضهم بقولها في رواية أبي حمزة وغيره " فناولته ثوبا فلم يأخذه " على كراهة التنشيف بعد الغسل ولا حجة فيه ؛ لأنها واقعة حال يتطرق إليها الاحتمال فيجوز أن يكون عدم الأخذ لأمر آخر لا يتعلق بكراهة التنشيف بل لأمر يتعلق بالخرقة أو لكونه كان مستعجلا أو غير ذلك . قال المهلب : يحتمل تركه الثوب ؛ لإبقاء بركة الماء أو للتواضع أو لشيء رآه في الثوب من حرير أو وسخ وقد وقع عند أحمد والإسماعيلي من رواية أبي عوانة في هذا الحديث عن الأعمش قال : فذكرت ذلك لإبراهيم النخعي فقال : لا بأس بالمنديل وإنما رده مخافة أن يصير عادة . وقال التيمي في شرحه : في هذا الحديث دليل على أنه كان يتنشف ولولا ذلك لم تأته بالمنديل . وقال ابن دقيق العيد : نفضه الماء بيده يدل على أن لا كراهة في التنشيف ؛ لأن كلا منهما إزالة )

(( تنبيه )) 

وقد ذكر العلامة الألباني رحمه الله حديث :
من توضأ‎ فمسح بثوب نظيف فلا بأس به و من لم يفعل فهو أفضل ,‎لأن الوضوء نور يوم القيامة مع سائر الأعمال) في السلسلة الضعيفة – 1683 – وقال : ضعيف جدا. ، وقال في تخريجه – أخرجه - 

تمام الرازي في "‎فوائده " ( 6 / 112 / 2 )‎و ابن عساكر ( 17 /246 / 1 ) من طريق أبي عمرو ناشب بن عمرو :‎حدثنا مقاتل بن حيان عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة. 
قلت : و هذا إسناد ضعيف جدا ,‎آفته ناشب هذا ,‎فقد قال البخاري : "‎منكر الحديث "‎.‎و ضعفه الدارقطني . 
و هذا الحديث أصل القول الذي يذكر في بعض الكتب , و شاع عند المتأخرين أن الأفضل للمتوضئ أن لا ينشف وضوءه بالمنديل لأنه نور ! و قد عرفت أنه أصل واه جدا فلا يعتمد عليه .
الوهم الثاني :

وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( برقم 1681) وابن ماجه ( 2/189) والحاكم ( 2/105) والخطيب في التاريخ ( 14/332) عن يحيى بن إسحاق السيلحيني ثنا يزيد بن حيان : أخبرني أبو مجلز لاحق بن حميد عن ابن عباس قال : كان لواء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبيض ورايته سوداء )

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
( حديث حسن غريب ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( بل هو حسن لغيره ) 
ابن حيان هذا هو أخو مقاتل بن حيان صدوق يخطئ كما قال الحافظ .
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله  في ( التلخيص ) متعقباً على الحاكم وقد ذكره شاهدا : فقال : ( يزيد ضعيفا ً) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وله شاهدا : ما رواه شريك عن عمار الدهني عن ابي الزبير عن جابر رضي الله عنه : ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة يوم الفتح ولواؤه أبيض )
أخرجه ابوداد ( 1/405) والنسائي ( 2/30) والحاكم .

وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم "
الوهم للحاكم رحمه الله :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( وبيض له الذهبي أو هكذا وقع في تلخيصه وفيما قاله الحاكم نظر فإن شريكاً وه ابن عبد الله القاضي – لم يحتج به مسلم وإنما روى له مقرونا بغيره أو متابعة ثم هو إلى ذلك سيء الحفظ فهو حسن الحديث في الشواهد كما هنا ) 

تصويب للحاكم الذهبي رحمهم الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/466)  عن سفيان بن حسين عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال : ( كان يأتي ضعفاء المسلمين ويزورهم ويعود مرضاهم ويشهد جنائزهم 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح الإسناد 
ووافقه الذهبي .

قال الألباني :
- وفيه نظر فإن سفيان بن حسين قد ضعفوه في روايته عن الزهري خاصة وهذه منها 
- لكن يشهد له حديث مسلم الأعور عن أنس مرفوعا (( كان يعود المريض ويتبع الجنائز ويجيب دعوة المملوك ويركب الحمار ولقد كان يوم خيبر ويوم قريظة على حمار خطامه حبل من ليف وتحته وإكاف من ليف )
- اخرجه الطيالسي ( 2425) والترمذي ( 1017) وابن ماجه ( 2/545) 
والحاكم 

التصويب :

وقال  الحاكم  رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد "
" ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني : واما الترمذي فقد أصاب فقال رحمه الله :
" حديث لا نعرفه إلا من حديث مسلم الأعور وهو مسلم بن كيسان يضعف "
قال الحافظ فيه :
" ضعيف "
بل قال الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وغيره :
(( تركوه  ))

وله شاهد :
من حديث أنس مرفوعاً ( كان يزور الأنصار ويسلم على صبيانهم ويمسح على رؤوسهم ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم 

فائدة :
- قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" والتسليم على الصبيان ثابت في الصحيحين " من طريق أخرى عن أنس رضي الله عنهم .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
تصويب لراو في مطبوعة المستدرك : 

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/144) من طريق عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ثنا موسى بن سهل : ثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري عن أبي حيان التيمي عن أبي زرعة عن أبي هريرة فال ( كان يسمي الأنثى من الخيل فرسا ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- كلا فإن [ موسى بن سهل هذا لم يخرج له الشيخان مطلقا ثم إن في الرواة في طبقته أربعة كلهم يسمى موسى بن سهل .
- الأول : موسى بن سهل بن قادم الرملي النسائي الأصل وهذا ثقة من شيوخ أبي داود والنسائي 
- الثاني : موسى بن سهل بن كثير الوشاء البغدادي وهذا ضعيف 
- الثالث : موسى بن سهل بن هارون الرازي ضعيف جدا
- الرابع : موسى بن سهل الرازي لا يعرف 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ولم يتعين عندي الآن أيهم صاحب هذا الحديث وإلى أن يتبين انه الثقة فهو على الضعف . والله أعلم 
- ثم رأيت له متابعا فقال ابو داود ( 1/399) حدثنا موسى بن مروان الرقي : ثنا مروان بن معاوية به 
والرقي هذا سمع منه ابوحاتم الرازي وغيره من الأئمة وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات "
الخلاصة :
فالحديث بهذه المتابعة ينجو من الضعف ويدخل في قسم الصحيح أو الحسن على الأقل .
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فوائد منتقاة :

وقع تصحيف في مستدرك الحاكم رحمه الله ولم ينتبه إليه الألباني رحمه الله :
- فإن موسى بن مروان الرقي على الصواب قد تصحف الى موسى بن سهل الذي قال الألباني فيه ( لم يتعين عندي أيهم صاحب هذا الحديث ...)

- وقد روى هذا الحديث عن الحاكم أبي عبد الله ، تلميذه البيهقي في السنن الكبير بنفس الإسناد فقال : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَافِظُ أَخْبَرَنِى أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْعَنَزِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الدَّارِمِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ مَرْوَانَ الرَّقِّىُّ حَدَّثَنَا مَرْوَانُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْفَزَارِىُّ عَنْ أَبِى حَيَّانَ التَّيْمِىِّ عَنْ أَبِى زُرْعَةَ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ : أَنَّ النَّبِىَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كَانَ يُسَمِّى الأُنْثَى مِنَ الْخَيْلِ فَرَسًا.اهـ
فقال : ابن مروان . ولم يقل : ابن سهل .
وكذا أخرجه ابو داود في سننه ( 2546 ) من طريق ابن مروان ـ وليس ابن سهل ، فقال : حدثنا موسى بن مروان الرقي ثنا مروان بن معاوية عن أبي حيان التيمي ثنا أبو زرعة عن أبي هريرة .... فذكره 

- فائدة :
- لقد نبه على تصحيف ما في المستدرك؛ حسين سليم أسد في تعليقه على موارد الظمآن موارد (5/ 227):
موسى بن مروان الرقي- تحرفت في المستدرك إلى (موسى بن سهل).
وقال قبل ذلك: ...موسى بن مروان الرقي ترجمه ابن أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل"( 8/ 164 ) ولم يورد فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً، ثم ترجمه مرة أخرى 8 / 165 وقال: "سئل أبي عنه فقال: صدوق". ووثقه ابن حبان، وقال الذهبي في كاشفه: "صدوق". وصحح الحاكم حديثه، ووافقه الذهبي


- تنبيه :
- وقد ذكر أبو حاتم الرازي أن لهذا الحديث علة في متنه فيما ذكره عنه ابنه في علل الحديث(  1 / 301  )كما نبه لذلك الشيخ مقبل في تعليقه على المستدرك ( 2/ 172 ).


( تنبيه آخر ) :

-  في ( إتحاف المهرة )  لابن حجر (16/ 53)
20366 - حديث (حب كم) : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، سمى الأنثى من الخيل: الفرس.
حب في الثالث من الخامس: أنا عمر بن محمد الهمداني، ثنا عمرو بن عثمان ابن سعيد، ثنا مروان بن معاوية، ثنا أبو حيان، عنه، بهذا.
كم في آخر الجهاد: أنا أحمد بن محمد العنزي، ثنا عثمان بن سعيد، ثنا موسى ابن إسماعيل(*)، ثنا مروان، به.
__________________
قال المحقق:
(*) كذا في الأصل و (هـ)، ولكنه في مخطوط المستدرك ومطبوعته: (موسى بن سهل)، وصوابه: (موسى بن هارون الرقي) 

وكثيرا ما يتكرر هذا الإسناد في المستدرك:
أخبرني أحمد بن محمد بن سلمة العنزي ، حدثنا عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ، حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل .....
- 
- والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :
- وهم بشار عواد حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي اخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 923) وابن ماجه ( 1/438) وابن حبان ( 2064) وبحشل في تاريخ واسط ( ص217) والحاكم ( 1/349و4/264) وأحمد ( 5/273) عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن أبيه عن حكيم بن أفلح عن أبي مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه قال : ( للمسلم على المسلم اربع خلال : يشمته اذا عطس ويجيبه إذا دعاه ويشهده إذا مات ويعوده إذا مرض ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
- صحيح على شرط الشيخين !
- ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- كذا قالا وهو من أوهامهما  لأمور :
- *  أن حكيما هذا لم يخرج له الشيخان في صحيحيهما وإنما أخرج له البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) كما رأيت .
- * أنه في عداد المجهولين قال الذهبي في ترجمته من الميزان : " تفرد عنه والد عبد الحميد بن جعفر "
- * أن عبد الحميد بن جعفر وإنما قال : " مقبول "
- أن عبد الحميد بن جعفر إنما روى له البخاري تعليقا 
وابوه جعفر – وهو ابن عبد الله بن الحكم الأنصاري – إنما روى له البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) أيضا .

فائدة :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ومن هنا تعلم خطأ المعلق على " تهذيب الكمال " في قوله ( 7/162) :
" وإسناده صحيح "

· صح الحديث من حديث أبي هريرة بلفظ : ( حق المسلم على المسلم خمس ... وفي رواية : ست ) 
فذكر هذه الأربع وزاد  ( إذا لقيته فسلم عليه وإذا استنصحك فانصح له )

- تنبيه :
( حكيم بن أفلح  جاء في ترجمته من ( تهذيب التهذيب ) أنه ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ولم أره في النسخة المطبوعة منه ولا جاء ذلك في أصله : ( تهذيب المزي ) لكن المعلق الفاضل عليه قد عزاه إليه وذكره الهيثمي في ( ترتيب الثقات ) فالله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

 قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في تهذيب الكمال ( 2/256) ط بشار 
 حكيم بن أفلح حجازي ( بخ  ق ) 
روى له البخاري في ( الأدب ) وابن ماجه حديثاً واحدا ووقع لنا عاليا من روايته ) انتهى 
قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية :
- جاء في حاشية النسخة : ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقات قلت : وهو في الورقة 100 من ترتيب الهيثمي .

· وذكره  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في تهذيب التهذيب أنه (2/234) ... وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ..
· قال الالباني رحمه الله : ولم اجده في مطبوعة كتاب الثقات ) ا ه

فائدة :

- وفي طبعة دار المعارف العثمانية بتحقيق الفاضل محمد عبد المعيد خان 1973 م 
فقال ابن حبان البستي رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه " الثقات " ( ج1/ص3) "  "" فلما رأيت معرفة السنن   من أعظم أركان الدين وإن حفظها يجب على اكثر المسلمين وانه لا سبيل الى معرفة السقيم من الصحيح ولا صحة إخراج الدليل من الصريح الا بمعرفة ضعفاء المحدثين كيفية ما كانوا عليه من الحالات اردت ان أملي أسامي أكثر المحدثين ومن الفقهاء ومن أهل  الفضل والصالحين ومن سلك سبيلهم .."" 

· وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن حبان في " ثقاته " ( 8/212) 
· حكيم بن جميع الكوفي يروي المقاطيع 
· حكيم بن سيف الرقي أبو عمرو الأسدي 

ولم يذكر غيرهما في النسخ المطبوعة .. 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- تصويب للشيخ علي رضا علي عبدالله حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه أبو نعيم في ( صفة الجنة ) ( 21/2) : حدثنا أبو محمد بن حيان : ثنا أبو يحيى الرازي : ثنا هناد بن السري : ثنا أبو معاوية ووكيع عن الأعمش عن أبي ضبيان عن ابن عباس قال ( ليس في الجنة شيء يشبه ما في الدنيا إلا الأسماء ) 
وأخرجه الضياء المقدسي في ( المختارة ) ( 59/198/2) من طريق أبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن بكير العبسي : ثنا وكي عبه 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- فالإسنادان مدارهما على وكيع وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين فالسند صحيح 

قال المنذري رحمه الله في (الترغيب ) ( 4/287) :
" رواه البيهقي بإسناد جيد " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
(( تنبيه )) 
قال المعلق على " صفة الجنة" ( 1/160) :
" وهذا إسناد ضعيف الأعمش مدلس وقد عنعنه وهو هنا لا يروي عن امثال ابي صالح السمان وابراهيم النخعي وأبو ( كذا ) وائل فإن روايته عن هؤلاء محمولة على الأتصال . انظر الميزان ( 2/224) " .

قال الألباني رحمه الله فالجواب على من وجهين :
الأول : ان كلام الذهبي لا يفيد الحصر في هؤلاء الشيوخ لأنه ذكرهم على سبيل التمثيل بقوله : " كإبراهيم و ..."
الآخر : أن عنعنة الأعمش عن ضبيان قد مشاها البخاري فإنه ساق بهذا السند حديثا آخر عن ابن عباس رقم ( 4706) .

الله اعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
" صفة الجنة "  للحافظ ابي نعيم الاصبهاني رحمه الله حققه  الشيخ الفاضل علي رضا عبدالله علي رضا 
قال محققه في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص10) :
( موضوع الكتاب ) 
" الكتاب كما هو واضح من إسمه يتناول الأحاديث الواردة في الجنة وخلقها ومكانها ومفتاحها وسعتها ودرجاتها وثمنها وطلبها وعددها وأبوابها وأول من يدخلها والسابقين إليها وأصناف أهلها وذكر من يدخلها بغير حساب والمكارم التي حوتها وكونها محفوفة بالمكاره والأمر يتذكرها وعدم نسيانها وعامة ساكنيها وطيب نسيمها واعتدال هوائها ولونها وتربتها وحجتها ونسائها وحورها وأسنان أهلها رؤيتهم لمولاهم وانهارها وكلام أهلها وعموم نعيمها الوارد في الحديث الصحيح الثابت " في الجنة ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر "

وقال في ( ص 11) :
أهمية الكتاب :
1- شخصية المؤلف المشهورة وخصوصا من خلال كتابه " حلية الأولياء 
2- وهو مرجع  جيد في بابه وموضوعه وخصوصا لمن الف في هذا الموضوع من امثال المحقق ابن القيم في كتابه " حادي الارواح " والحافظ ابن كثير في كتابه " النهاية " والحافظ المنذري في " الترغيب والترهيب " وغيرهم 
3- تنوع مادته وعلو إسناده لغيره من العلماء كالحافظ المقدسي مثلا في كتابه " صفة الجنة " 
4- هناك احاديث يتفرد بها المؤلف  كالحديث  الذي عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 4/523) رقم ( 62) فدراسة هذه الاحاديث تمكننا من الحكم على اسانيدها ومن ثم الحكم على درجتها من صحة او ضعف .

- وقال محققه ( ص 18) :
" وذكر الذهبي والسبكي : انه سبط الزاهد محمد بن يوسف البناء إلا أن الدكتور محمد لطفي الصباغ  ذكر أن المؤلف نفسه قد ذكر أن اباه هو سبط محمد بن يوسف وقال الدكتور في كتابه " ابو نعيم حياته وكتابه الحليه "( ص 9 ) : " وجد الوالد جد للولد فقد يكون هناك تساهل يجيزه العرف "
" وقال الحافظ الذهبي في " سير اعلام النبلاء " ( 17/454) : في ترجمته 
( ...الإمام الحافظ الثقة العلامة شيخ الاسلام ..)
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير ( البداية والنهاية )( 12/48)  " الحافظ الكبير ذو التصانيف المفيدة الكثيرة الشهيرة )

وقال الدكتور الصباغ في كتابه " ابونعيم وكتابه الحلية ( ص 13-14) " 
" وكذلك  اثنى عليه السبكي وابن خلكان وابن النجار وابن تيمية " 

وقال ابن العماد الحنبلي في " شذرات الذهب " ( 3/245)
" تفرد في الدنيا بعلو الاسناد مع الحفظ والاستبحار من الحديث وفنونه "

قال محققه علي رضا ( ص 20-21 ) :
مذهبه :
" كان أشعري الاعتقاد شافعي المذهب صوفي الطريقة رحمه الله "
مؤلفاته :
" ذكر الدكتور الصباغ لابي نعيم خمسين مؤلفا "
وفاته :
" مات رحمه الله سنة 430 ه وله 94 سنة "

تنبيه :

- وقال محققه في تعليقه على حديث الترجمة ( ج1/ص147) 
" وهذا سند فيه ضعف "... وقد حسنه الألباني "
فائدة :

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في " الفتوى الحموية الكبرى " ( ص 544) 
" هذه المخلوقات في الجنة قد ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما انه قال " ليس في الجنة شيء مما في الدنيا إلا الأسماء وقد اخبر الله : انه لا تعلم نفس ما اخفى لهم من قرة اعين واخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ان في الجنة ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر " ) انتهى .

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم :

قال الذهبي في ميزان الأعتدال ( 224/2) :
" الأعمش يدلس وربما دلس عن ضعيف ولا يدري به ومتى قال : حدثنا فلا كلام ومتى قال : عن تطرق إليه احتمال التدليس إلا في شيوخ له أكثر عنهم ك إبراهيم وأبي وائل وأبي صالح السمان فإن روايته عن هذا الصنف محمولة على الأتصال ) 
- 
منهج الالباني رحمه الله بالنسبة لعنعنة الأعمش رحمه الله :

" تمرير العنعنة أي حملها على الاتصال تسليكها كما قال رحمه الله الا اذا بان له في المتن ما يمنع ذلك من نكارة في المتن ومخالفتها للقواعد العلمية التي استقر علمه عليها حين ذاك يتشبث بها كما قال الشيخ وقد صحح البخاري ومسلم احاديثا محتوية على عنعنة الاعمش في سندها وقال نحسن الظن بهم ونقول وجدوا تصريحا بالتحديث خارج الصحيحين ) 
سلسلة الهدى والنور ( صوتي ) ( شريط 773) .

- قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " ( 2/636) :
( وفي اسئلة الإمام تقي الدين السبكي للحافظ أبي الحجاج المزي : وسألته عما وقع في الصحيحين من حديث المدلس معنعنا . هل تقول : إنهما اطلعا على اتصالهما ؟ فقال : كذا يقولون وما فيه إلا تحسين الظن بهما وإلا ففيهما أحاديث من رواية المدلسين ما توجد من غير تلك الطريق التي في الصحيح"  قال الحافظ ابن حجر " قلت : وليست الاحاديث التي في الصحيحين بالعنعنة عن المدلسين كلها في الاحتجاج فيحمل كلامهم هنا على ما كان منها في الاحتجاج فقط أما ما كان في المتابعات فيحتمل ان يكون حصل التسامح في تخريجهما كغيرهما وكذلك المدلسون الذي خرج حديثهم في الصحيحين ليسوا في مرتبة واحدة في ذلك بل هم على مراتب ...""

قال الدكتور عبد العزيز بن محمد العبداللطيف في كتابه " ضوابط الجرح والتعديل " مع دراسة تحليلية لترجمة اسرائيل بن يونس السبيعي ( ص 169) 

" اعتبر الحافظ ابن حجر تقسيم العلائي لمراتب المدلسين في كتابه ( جامع التحصيل في احكام المراسيل ) أساسا لتصنيفهم فرتب هذا الجزء على ذلك حيث يذكر في كل مرتبة أسماء أصحابها وقد بلغ مجموعهم ( 152) راو مدلس .  لكن أختلف اجتهاده في عدد من اولئك المدلسين في كتابه ( النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح  وهو متأخر في التأليف عن كتابه ( تعريف أهل التقديس ) ومثال ذلك أنه ذكر  سليمان بن مهران الأعمش في المرتبة الثانية في كتابه ( تعريف أهل التقديس ) وذكره في المرتبة الثالثة في كتابه ( النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح ) 

وقال رحمه الله في الحاشية :

"" اختلاف اجتهاد الحافظ ابن حجر هنا عن كان بين المرتبتين الثالثة والرابعة فليس بمحل إشكال لن التصريح بالسماع على الراجح في الثالثة وبالاتفاق في الرابعة وإنما  يقع الإشكال عند اختلاف اجتهاده بين الثانية والثالثة لان الثانية تحمل معنعناتها على الاتصال وأما الثالثة فيشترط فيها التصريح بالسماع على القول الراجح .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم المناوي رحمه الله :



ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 5/397) عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق : حدثني بعض أصحابنا عن حذيفة : " أن المشركين أخذوه وأباه فأخذوا عليهم أن لا يقاتلوهم يوم بدر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فوالهم ونستعين الله عليهم )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- ورجاله ثقات غير البعض الذي لم يسم وقد سماه الأعمش في روايته عن أبي إسحاق فقال : عن مصعب بن سعد قال : " أخذ حذيفة وأباه المشركون قبل بدر ....."
وهكذا رواه الوليد بن جميع حدثنا أبو الطفيل : حدثنا حذيفة بن اليمان قال : " ما منعني أن أشهد بدراً إلا أن خرجت أنا وأبي خسيل قال : فأخذنا كفار قريش قالوا : إنكم تريدون محمدا فقلنا : ما نريده ما نريد إلا المدينة فأخذوا منا عهد الله وميثاقه لننصرفن  من المدينة ولا نقاتل معه فأتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرناه الخبر فقال : انصرفا نفي لهم ...")

اخرجه مسلم ( 5/177) والحاكم ايضا ( 3/202) وكذا أحمد ( 5/395) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه " 
" ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فوهما مرتين :

الأولى : استدراكه إياه على مسلم وقد أخرجه 
الثانية :  اقتصاره على تصحيحه مطلقا وهو على شرط مسلم !

والله أعلم 

 الوهم الثاني :

في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ( 6/220-فتح )  ابن الضريس في " أحاديث مسلم بن إبراهيم الأزدي " ( 4/2) حدثنا قرة بن خالد : ثنا محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ( لو آمن بي عشرة من اليهود ما بقي على ظهرها يهودي إلا أسلم ) 

- واللفظ لابن الضريس 
- ولفظ البخاري مختصر : ( .... لآمن بي اليهود )
- وتابعه أبو هلال قال : ثنا محمد بن سيرين به ولفظه : " لو آمن بي عشرة من أحبار اليهود لآمن بي كل يهودي على وجه الأرض " 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2/346و363و416)
وابو هلال – اسمه محمد بن سليم الراسبي صدوق فيه لين .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" والحديث عزاه المناوي رحمه الله لمسلم ولم أره عنده " 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
" ففي كتاب الفاضل محمد عبدالله العوشن " ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية " ط دار طيبة ( ص 159) 

 قال ابن اسحاق " وكان ممن قتل يوم احد مخيريق " ...فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم – فيما بلغنا -  مخيريق خير يهود  " هكذا ساقه دون اسناد 
ورواه ابن سعد عن الواقدي وه متروك وعزاه الحافظ في الاصابة الى عمر بن شبة عن الزهري مرسلا وفي سنده عبد العزيز بن عمران وهو متروك 

وقال مؤلفه حفظه الله :
"  وعلى فرض صحة القصة فان المراد بخير يهود في تلك الغزوة والا فان خير من اسلم من يهود هو  عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه  وقد اخرج البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه ( 7/128- فتح ) عن سعد بن ابي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال ( ما سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لأحد يمشي على الارض انه من اهل الجنة إلا لعبد الله بن سلام ..) 



فائدة :
وقال مؤلفه العوشن حفظه الله ( ص 101)
( روى البخاري في صحيحه عن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لو آمن بي عشرة من اليهود لآمن بي اليهود ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7/274- فتح )  :
( فالمراد عشرة مختصة والا فقد آمن به اكثر من عشرة ) 

قلت : " ومما شاع ان جمع من المحققين والمؤلفين يعزوا حديث الترجمة للصحيحين . والله أعلم 

ترجمة مختصرة لابن الضريس الذي من شيوخه " مسلم بن إبراهيم الأزدي " الذي أخرج له في جزئه كما ذكر الالباني رحمه الله في ثبت الاجزاء الحديثية  للمكتبة الظاهرية وله كتاب " فضائل القرآن " وعليه اعتمد السيوطي  في تفسيره ( الدر المنثور ) كما ذكر محققه غزوة بدير في مقدة تحقيقه ( ص 8) 

قال محقق فضائل القرآن ( ص9- 11) :

ترجمة المؤلف :
" هو ابو عبدالله محمد بن ايوب بن يحيى بن الضريس البجلي الرازي والده محدث وجده عالم من اصحاب سفيان الثوري 
شيوخه :
" مسلم بن ابراهيم الازدي "
توثيقه :
وثقه ابن ابي حاتم وقال كان ذا معرفة وحفظ وعلو رواية 
منزلته :
"قال الامام الذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء : لما سمع ابو بكر الاسماعيلي بموت ابن الضريس وكان يود ان يرحل اليه صاح ولطم وقال لاهله منعتوني من الرحلة اليه ...) 
وفاته :
مات ابن الضريس يوم عاشوراء سنة اربع وتسعين ومئتين بالري 
وهم :
"  قال الذهبي رحمه الله في السير واما ابن عقدة فاورد وفاته في سنة خمس وتسعين والاول اصح .
مؤلفاته :
1- كتاب فضائل القرآن ذكره حاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون 
2- كتاب في التفسير ذكره حاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون
3- الجزء الثالث من احاديث محمد بن ايوب بن يحيى بن الضريس الرازي 
4- جزء فيه احاديث محمد بن ايوب : براية الشيخ ابي سهل الجواليقي 

- قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
"  ومن فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب الظاهرية لالباني رحمه الله :
· الجزء فيه احاديث ابي عمرو مسلم بن ابراهيم الازدي عن شيوخه لابن الضريس 
لم يذكره " محقق"  فضائل القرآن " لابن الضريس من بين مؤلفاته ولعله ذكره من بين الاجزاء 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله :
وهم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله :
وهم محمد حسيني عفيفي عفا الله عنه :
وهم فلاح عبد الرحمن عبد الله عفا الله عنه :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 992) من طريق علي بن المبارك عن يحيى قال : حدثنا زيد بن سلام عن جد أبي سلام عن أبي راشد الحبراني عن عبد الرحمن ابن شبل قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( ليسلم الراكب على الراجل وليسلم الراجل على القاعد وليسلم الأقل على الأكثر فمن أجاب السلام فهو له ومن لم يجب فلا شيء له ) 

وأخرجه عبد الرازق في " المصنف " ( 19444) وعنه أحمد ( 3/444) عن معمر عن يحيى بن أبي كثير به 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده صحيح " رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أبي راشد الحبراني وهو ثقة .

الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"  جاء في تعليق العلامة فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله على " الأدب المفرد "ما نصه ( 2/457) :
( الحديث أخرجه أحمد وعبد الرازق بسند صحيح بلفظ مسلم ) !!
( فقوله :" بلفظ مسلم [ سهو ] فلم يروه مسلم عن عبد الرحمن بن شبل أصلا لا بهذا اللفظ ولا بغيره وغنما اخرجه عن أبي هريرة بنحوه دون قوله " فمن أجاب ....."

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه "صحيح الأدب المفرد " ( ص : 6-26) تلخيصاً :
" وقد أضفت الى تعليقات الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني تعليقات مفيدة وفوائد حديثية وفقهية ولغوية استفدت بعضها من كتاب " فضل الله الصمد في توضيح الأدب المفرد " للشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني وهو شرح وحيد لهذا الكتاب العظيم "

 " ومن المعروف عند أهل العلم أن كتاب البخاري هذا هو غير كتابه الذي هو ضمن كتابه " المسند الصحيح " بعنوان " كتاب الأدب " هكذا مطلقا دون قيد أو وصف فقوله " المفرد " صفة كاشفة مميزة له عن " أدب صحيحه " لغزارة مادته فقد بلغت فيه الاحاديث المرفوعة والآثار الموقوفة ( 1322) بترقيم الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بينما بلغ عدد أحاديث " أدب صحيحه " ( 256) بترقيمه أيضا وبعضها مكرر ولم أر فيه من الآثار الموقوفة شيئا إلا ما قد يأتي عرضا في بعض الاحاديث المرفوعة وهذه كلها قد اسندها في ( 128) بابا وعدد ابواب ( الأدب المفرد ) ( 644) بابا وبعد فرز الأحاديث والآثار الضعيفة صار عددها في هذا " الصحيح " ( 565) بابا و ( 998) حديثا وأثرا وفي ( الضعيف ) ( 187) بابا و( 215) حديثا واثراً ...وبهذا يتجلى أهمية الأدب المفرد من جهة غزارة مادته أولا كثرة ما فيه من الاحاديث والاثار الصحيحة وقلة الضعيفة ثانيا أي بنسبة ثلاثة أرباع مقابل ربع تقريبا كما تبين أهمية تمييز الصحيح من الضعيف منه ثالثا فيكون العاملون بآدابه على بصيرة من دينهم ..

ومن مقدمة " فضل الله الصمد " ( 1/17) :
قال قال :" المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله" : 
(من ابسط مجموعات كتب السنة في الادب النبوي كتاب " الادب المفرد " للامام محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله والامام البخاري كالشمس في رابعة النهار شهرة والى مؤلفاته المنتهى في الجودة والصحة وكتابه هذا – " الادب المفرد " وهو بعد كتابه " الجامع الصحيح " اولى كتبه بان يعتنى به من يريد اتباع السنة فإنه جمع فأعى مع التحري والتوقي والتنبيه على الدقائق ولكن الأمة-   لسوء حظها – قصرت في حق هذا الكتاب فنسخة المخطوطة عزيزة جدا وقد طبع مرارا ولكن قريبا من العدم لأنها مشحونة بالأغلاط الكثيرة في الأسانيد والمتون أغلاط لا يهتدى إلى صوابها إلا الراسخون " انتهى .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمته ( ص 9) :
"ولقد سبقني إلى خدمته الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني بشرحه إياه وبالكلام على اسانيده ومتونه وتخريج أحاديثه المرفوعة ولذلك أثنى  عليه الشيخ المعلمي في تمام كلمته وهو أهل لذلك ولكني لم أر من الفائدة ذكره فإنه يبدو لي أنه لم يتح له دراسته من كل جوانبه دراسة دقيقة وإلا لأشار ولو سريعة إلى ما وقع له فيه من الأوهام وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بتخريج الأحاديث كما سيأتي في التعليق عليها وقد وقعت له أخطاء عجيبة تدل على انه لم يكن حافظا عارفا بهذا العلم وأصوله فهو بالاضافة ألى انه سكت على احاديث لم يبين مراتبها من الصحة أو الضعف فإنه وقعت له أوهام فاحشة شارك في الكثير منها محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله محقق الأصل الذي اعتمده ...) 

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه :
"  وهناك نماذج ذكرها الشيخ رحمه الله – الألباني – على أهام الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله وأوهام للشيخ المفهرس محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله وغفر الله له وأسكنه فسيح جناته قد نبه عليها الشيخ رحمه الله ومنها  ( ص10-13):
· عزوه للبخاري وليس عنده وأنظر الارقام ( 353و 398و 402و 500و 508و 509و 546و 603و 647و 721و728و 739)
· عزه للحديث لمن روى طرفا منه مثل الحديث ( 196و 595) أو  يكن الحديث موقوفا فيعزوه الى من رواه مرفوعا ويكون رفعه ضعيفا ( 208) واو أن يعزوه الى جمع ولم يروه أحد منهم ( 918) 
· وغير ذلك من الاوهام الكثيرة وهذه ارقامها منها ( 533و 542و 560و 623و 643و 673و 702...)
· وثمة أوهام في اللغة والتحقيق ( ص 11)
· وبقية الاوهام في مواطنها منها في الاحاديث ( 229و 306و 320و 353و 387و 405و441و 468و 495و 500و 543و575و620و 681و 691و724و738و 753و...) انتهى .

- الوهم الثاني :
- قال الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص 12) :
" وبهذه المناسبة لا بأس أن أذكر مثالين جديدين لكتابين صدرا حديثا : 
- أحدهما بعنوان " صحيح الأدب المفرد " بقلم محمد حسيني عفيفي نشر الخاني – الرياض الطبعة الاولى 1409-1988م 
" وانا لم أسمع بالعفيفي هذا ولا استبعد ان يكون اسما مستعارا ولا اعرف صاحب الدار المذكورة .. وقال في مقدمته ( ص8) ما نصه :
" قمت باختيار الأحاديث الصحيحة فيه وتخللتها عشرة احاديث حسنة ..." ! 
قال الألباني ( ص13) :
" كذا قال ! فلم يذكر على أي قاعدة ومنهاج كان هذا الاختيار اهو على قواعد علم الحديث والجرح و التعديل وهذا عنه بعيد جدا لكثرة الاحاديث الضعيفة الواردة فيه أو انه اعتمد في ذلك على بعض العلماء والمحدثين وعليه فإنه كان ينبغي ان يسميهم ويذكر مؤلفاتهم التى اعتمد عليها وهذا ما لم يفعله او انه اعتمد على رأيه الخاص فصحح ما وافق جهله او ذوقه او هواه وهذه هي الطامة الكبرى لنها طريقة غير اسلامية كما لا يخفى على أولي النهي . لقد اختار من كتاب " الأدب المفرد " نحو خمسمائة حديث أي : قريبا من نصف عدد " صحيحي " هذا وحذف اسانيدها دون أي تخريج أو تعليق الامر الذي لا يعجز عن مثله أي طالب صغير ! ومع ذلك فقد وقع فيه طامات تدل على أنه جاهل متشبع بما لم يعط ولا بأس من الإشارة إلى ما تيسر لي الوقوف عليه منها :
· فيه نحو  عشرين حديثا ضعيفا يناق ما ادعاه من الصحة وسأشير إليها في مقدمة " ضعيف الأدب المفرد " 
· اورد فيه ( 104) حديث : " حق المسلم ..ست .." بلفظ " خمس " وهو خطأ مزدوج كما تقدمت الإشارة في ذكر أوهام الشيخ الجيلاني ( ص11) 
· وفي ( ص84) وقع في نفس الوهم الذي وقع فيه الجيلاني رحمه الله وابن عبد البقي رحمه الله الذي صار فيه التابعي صحابيا انظر الحديث الأول ( ص10) 
· ( ص119) فيه " بكفيك " مكان " وملكيه " ! نفس الخطأ الذي وقع فيه المذكوران آنفا انظر الحديث السادس ( ص11) 
· وذكر الألباني رحمه الله جملة من الاوهام في ( ص 14-15) 
" فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك مصيبة وإن كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم "

- قال الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمته ( ص16):
"واما المثال الآخر فهو كتاب " الأدب المفرد " في طبعة جديدة بتحقيق وتخريج وتعليق " فلاح عبد الرحمن عبد الله " الجزء الاول الطبعة الاولى ( 1408-1988) مطبعة الحوادث – بغداد .
" لم أسمع أيضا بهاذ المحقق ولم أقف على غير هذا الجزء وهو في اكثر من مائتي صفحة واحاديثه الى رقم ( 148) ومقدمته فقط في ( 72) صفحة وغالبها نقل لا فائدة من التحديث عنه وإنما الغرض من النصح له ولأمثاله ممن تزببوا قبل أن يتحصرموا ولقرائهم الذين قد يظنون ان على كل عظما لحما وفي كتاب كتاب علما ولا يعلمون ان في كثير من الدسم سما !
1- وقد جدت في تعليقات هذا الرجل أخطاء عجيبة وهي وإن كانت قليلة في عددها لإإنها كبيرة في حجمها تدل دلالة قاطعة أنه ليس اهلا لمثل ما ذكر هو عن نفسه من التحقيق والتخريج والتعليق !
2- وهو كثير النقل عني والاستفادة من كتبي ولعله وهو الذي أهدى الى الجزء المذكور وذلك لا يمنعني ان اصدع بالحق الذي اعتقده وان كان ثقيلا كما في وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي ذر " وأمرني أن اقول الحق وإن كان مرا ً " 
3- قلت " ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله جملة من اوهامه ( ص17-19) فليرجع اليه .

- ( استدراك وتنبيه آخر ) :
قال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص 19) 
"وقد وقفت في آخر مراحل الكتاب طبعتين جدتين لأصله " الأدب المفرد " فرأيت من تمام الائدة ات اتكلم عليهما بكلمتين موجزتين :
 طبعة دار البشائر الاسلامية في بيروت طبع تحت عنوان اكتاب : " خرج أحاديثه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي صنع فهارسه رمزي سعد الدين دمشقية " فبيانا للحقيقة أقول :
1- إن هذه الطبعة الثالثة لا تختلف عن سابقتها مع الاسف من حيث كثرة الأوهام العلمية والتحقيقية في شيء بل هي طبق الأصل إلا في تلك الزوائد في التخريج ...
2- ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله جملة من اوهامهم ( ص 20-21)

- وقال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص21) :
" واما الطبعة الجديدة الأخرى فهي لدار ( عالم الكتب ) البيروتية لسنة ( 1405-1985 ) وهي مع الأسف الشديد أسوأ الطبعات التي وقفت عليها لهذا الكتاب فإنها مسروقة بقضها وقضيضها من الطبعة السلفية الأولى بكل ما فيها من الأخطاء وهي أنه طبع عليه ما نصه : (  ترتيب وتقديم كمال يوسف الحوت ) ! وقوله : ترتيب " زور وكذب مكشوف لا يحتاج الى بيان فقد عرفت مما سبق ان طبعته مسروقة عن الطبعة السلفية وهي كغيرها من الطبعات الاخرى لا تزال على الترتيب الذي تركه عليه الامام البخاري رحمه الله ليس فيها شيء جديد سوى ترقيم الابواب والاحاديث على الطريقة المتبعة اليوم .
· واما التقديم الذي أشار اليه فليس فيه الا التمهيد للكذب المذكور وهو بتوقيع كمال يوسف الحوت قال : " ولطالما خطر في الخاطر ان ارتب كتاب " الادب المفرد " فشمرت عن ساعد العزم وبذلت الجهد لابراز هذا العمل واضحا خاليا عن التعقيد والإيهام " !
قال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص 22) :
( كذا قال هداه الله فقد ذكر في صنيعه هذا بالقول المعروف : ( أسمع جعجعة ولا أرى طحناً ) فحسبه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " المتشبع بما لا يعط كلابس ثوبي زور " 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
وذكر الشيخ جملة من الآخطاء العلمية والاوهام ( ص22) 

- ووقال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص 23) :
وقد ذكر رحمه الله بعضا من أوهام المحقق المفهرس محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله فقال : " وإن كان قد وقع له فيه اوهاما كثيرة لأنه لم يكن عارفا بفن التخريج فضلا عن علم الجرح والتعديل ومصطلح الحديث فهو رحمه الله لا يزيد على ما وصفه الاستاذ الزركلي رحمه الله في كتابه " الأعلام " ( 6/333) :
" عالم بتنسيق الأحاديث ووضع الفهارس لها ولآيات القرآن الكريم "
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ولذلك فقد تعقبته في كثير مما ظهر لي من تلك الاوهام دون ان اتقصد تتبع عثراته وجعلت تلك التخريجات بين معكوفتين ...
قلت "
" وذكر رحمه الله جملة من اوهامه  - عفا الله عنه -  ( ص24- 25) 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للإمام العقيلي رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ عبد الحق الإشبيلي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه تمام الرازي ( 217/2) عن بقية بن الوليد : ثنا مجاشع بن عمرو : حدثني منصور بن أبي الأسود عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر ( ليصل الرجل في المسجد الذي يليه ولا يتبع المساجد )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( إسناد مقطوع وآفته من مجاشع قال فيه ابن معين : " أحد الكذابين "
( وقد دلسه بقية مرة فقد رواه أبو الحسن الحربي في " جزء من حديثه " ( 39/1) عن بقية عن منصور بن أبي الأسود به فأسقط مجاشعا من بينه وبين منصور ثم عنعنه 
( لكن روي من غير طريقه :
فقال الطبراني ( 3/199/2) : حدثنا محمد بن أحمد ابن نصر الترمذي : ثنا عبادة بن زياد الأسدي : نا زهير بن معاوية عن عبيد الله بن عمر به 
وبهذا الإسناد أخرجه في " الأوسط " ( 22/2من ترتتيبه ) وقال :
" لم يروه عن زهير إلا عبادة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو صدوق لكن ابن نصر الترمذي ثقة اختلط اختلاطا ً عظيماً له ترجمة في " التاريخ " ( 1/365-366) و " اللسان " ولم يعرفه الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 2/24) وفي كلام الطبراني ما يشير الى انه لم يتفرد به فالسند جيد .

الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وأما قول الحافظ عبد الحق الإشبيلي في " الأحكام " ( 33/2)
" ولا أعلم قيل في مجاشع إلا صالح الحديث "
فلا أدري كيف وقع له هذا ؟ فإنه خطأ فاحش !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
ثم وجدت له طريقا آخر عن ابن عمر أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 348) : حدثنا محمد بن زكريا البلخي : حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد : حدثنا حبيب بن غالب ( كذا الأصل ) عن العوام بن حوشب عن ابراهيم التيمي عن ابن عمر به وقال : " قال البخاري : غالب بن حبيب أبو غالب اليشكري عن العوام بن حوشب منكر الحديث )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وكذا أورده البخاري في " التاريخ الصغير " ( 184) لكنه وقع في سند هذا الحديث وفي حديث آخر ساقه العقيلي عن شيخ أخر له عن قتيبة : " حبيب بن غالب " 

قال العقيلي رحمه الله :
" هكذا ترجمه البخاري – " غالب بن حبيب " وقد حدثنا عن قتيبة هذان الشيخان ما منهما إلا صاحب حديث ضابط فكلاهما قالا عنه : " حبيب بن غالب " ولا أحسب الخطأ إلا من البخاري رحمه الله وقد روى هذان الحديثان بغير هذا الإسناد من وجه أصلح من هذا " 

قال الذهبي رحمه الله :
" هو مجهول " 

والله اعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

- قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " مجاشع بن عمرو " في الميزان ترجمة ( 6679) ( ج4/ص 17) ط الرسالة العالمية 

قال ابن معين : قد رأيته أحد الكذابين 
وقال العقيلي : حديثه منكر 
واورد له حديث الترجمة بقوله " روى عنه بقية بالسند المذكور به 
وقال البخاري : مجاشع بن عمرو أبو يوسف منكر مجهول 
وقال رحمه الله : " ومجاشع هو راوي كتاب " الأهوال والقيامة " وهو جزآن كله خبر واحد موضوع ...) انتهى .

- ومن الحديث الذي آفته منه : " حديث كتابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى معاذ بن جبل يعزيه بوفاة ابن له 
" قال الالباني رحمه الله في " احكام الجنائز " ( ص 208) 
" وفي التعزية احاديث اخرى ضربت صفحا عن ذكرها لضعفها وقد بينت ذلك في التعليقات الجياد منها حديث كتابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى معاذ بن جبل يعزيه بوفاة ابن له وهو موضوع كما قال الذهبي والعسقلاني وغيرهما وذهل عن ذلك الشوكاني وتبعه صديق حسن خان فحسناه تبعا للحاكم فلا يغتر بذلك فان لكل جواد كبوة بل كبوات .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

"الحدبث اخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 20/155/324) والاوسط ( 83/32/1) وفي الدعاء ( رقم 1216) والحاكم ( 3/332/5259- مقبل ) من طريق عمرو بن بكر السكسكي ثنا مجاشع بن عمرو الاسدي ثنا الليث بن سعد عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة بن محمود بن لبيد عن معاذ بن جبل انه مات له ابن فكتب اليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعزيه عليه ...الحديث 
قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لا يروى هذا الحديث عن معاذ الا بهذا الاسناد تفرد به مجاشع "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
"غريب حسن الا ان مجاشع بن عمرو ليس من شرط الكتاب 
وتعقبه الذهبي رحمه الله :
" ذا من وضع مجاشع بن عمرو "
وومن حكم بوضعه كذلك ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " 
" واضاف : قال ابن حبان : " مجاشع يضع الحديث لا يحل ذكره الا بالقدح " 
والله أعلم 

ومن الفوائد المنتقاة :

· وحديث الترجمة من جملة الاحاديث التي ذكرها الحافظ شس الدين ابو عبد الله محمد بن احمد بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي في كتابه " جملة من الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة " حققه الشيخ حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله 
قال محققه رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه :
"وقد ذكر المؤلف في تلك الرسالة ( 387) حديثا في مختلف تلك المجالات بالاضافة الى بعض المجالات بالاضافة الى بعض القواعد العامة وبيان وضع احاديث في الجملة في مواضيع مختلفة وبالرغم من تقديرنا لجهد المؤلف رحمه الله فقد رأينا أنه اخطأ او وهم في عد بعض الاحاديث الحسنة والصحيحة من ضمن تلك الاحاديث ورغبة منا في عدم تطويل الكلام على تلك الاحاديث جميعا فقد ارتأبنا ان نحيل الى مصدر واحد او اكثر من المصادر التي تكلمت على كل حديث وعدم التطويل في تخريجها ) انتهى .

"وقال محقق الكتاب في المقدمة " .. ولها صورة ثانية في المكتبة الظاهرية في دمشق تحت رقم حديث ( 405) ذكرها شيخنا محمد ناصر الدين الالباني في فهرسته ( ص 71) تحت عنوان " رسالة في الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة " ولكن ليست في اولها مقدمة المؤلف بل فيها الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحله وسلم .
- وذكر مؤلفه حديث الترجمة برقم ( 175) من جملة الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة .
قلت : وهو من جملة الأوهام لمؤلفه حيث عد حديث الترجمة من جملة الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وإن كان الحديث على أقل أحواله لا بأس به إن شاء الله تعالى .

وفي كتاب المجروحين " باب الميم " " مجاشع بن عمرو بن حسان الاسدي :
( ... روى عنه العراقيون كان ممن يضع الحديث على الثقات ويروي الموضوعات عن اقوام ثقات لا يحل ذكره في الكتب إلا على سبيل القدح فيه ولا الراوية عنه إلا على سبيل الاعتبار للخواص ) 

وفي لسان الميزان " لابن حجر رحمه الله تحقيق دائرة المعرف النظامية – الهند ط 1406 ه 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله ( 5/15) :
" مجاشع بن عمرو قال يحيى بن معين قد رايته احد الكذابين وقال العقيلي حديثه منكر .....وروى عنه بقية بالسند المذكور مرفوعا ليصلي الرجل في المسجد الذي يليه ولا يتبع المساجد . وقال البخاري مجاشع بن عمر وابو يوسف منكر مجهول ...ومجاشع هو راوي كتاب الاهوال يوم القيامة وهو خبران كله خبر احد موضوع ... وهو من الطبرزديات . " انتهى .

فائدة :
والاحكام الشرعية الصغرى للحافظ ابي محمد عبد الحق الاشبيلي 581 ه اشرف عليه الشيخ خالد العنبري حققه ام محمد الطيلس ط الاولى 1413 

قال محققه ( ص 5) :
" ومن أجل قيمة الكتاب العلمية أصى شيخ المحدثين العلامة الألباني بتحقيق الكتاب ونشره وسعد عندما أنبأته بخبر العمل فيه ...) 
موضوع الكتاب ( ص6-10)
" المتبادر الى الذهن عند قراءة عنوان كتاب عبد الحق أنه اقتصر على ذكر احاديث الأحكام الشرعية وما يلبث هذا الظن عند قراءة خطبة كتابه إذ يقول عبد الحق " اما بعد وفقنا الله أجمعين لطاعته وأمدنا بمعونته وتوفانا على شريعته فإني جمعت في هذا الكتاب مفترقا من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في لوازم الشرع من أحكامه وحلاله وحرامه وفي ضروب من الترغيب والترهيب وذكر الثواب والعقاب الى غير ذلك مما تميز حافظها وتسعد العامل بها و.. صحيحة الإسناد معروفة عند النقاد قد نقلها الاثبات وتداولها الثقات ..) 
وظاهر من حكاية عبد الحق عن موضوع كتابه ان يختلف قليلا عن تلك الكتب التي تعتني بجمع احاديث الأحكام واحلال والحرام وانتقائها دن غيرها وترتيبها على الابواب الفقهية التي منها على سبيل المثال :
1- " عمدة الأحكام عن سيد الأنام " للحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي 600 ه اقتصر فيه على ما اتفق عليه الشيخان من أحاديث الأحكام 
2- " منتقى الأخبار من أحاديث سيد الأخيار " لابي البركات مجد الدين عبد السلام بن تيمية الحراني المتوفي 652 ه انتقى احاديثه من الكتب الستة ومسند الإمام أحمد والأعم والأغلب وهو من أوسع وشرحه الشوكاني في نيل الاوطار
3- الإلمام بأحاديث الأحكام " للحافظ تقي الدين ابن دقيق العيد المتوفى ( 702 ه) وهو مختصر إلا أنه اشترط فيه الصحة وقد شرح
4- " بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام " للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ( 852 ه ) جمع فيه مختصرا يشتمل على أصول الأدلة الحديثية للأحكام الشرعية من الكتب الستة ومسند أحمد وغيرهما كصحيح ابن خزيمة وسنن البيهقي والدارقطني هو جيد في بابه وقد شرحه الصنعاني ( 1182 ه) في " سبل السلام "

غير أن كتاب أبي محمد ينفرد عن هذه الكتب ببعض الميزات ومنها :
1- سهولة حفظه وقرب تناوله مقتصرا في تخرج الحديث على مصدر واحد فقط 
2- جودة تصنيفه وبراعة تأليفه وحسن عرضه للاحاديث 
3- دقة اختياره للاحاديث وانتقائه لرواياته وتتبه لزياداته فقد كان يختار من روايات الحديث احسنها مساقا 
4- حكمه على عامة الأحاديث والكلام على رواتها جرحا وتعديلا 
5- عدم اكتفائه باحاديث الاحكام والحلال والرحام 
6- شموله لادلة المذاهب جميعا وعدم اقتصاره على ادلة مذهب بعينه 
7- كل هذا مع التجرد والانصاف ولزوم العدل وعدم الإجحاف 
8- حسن السياق وتمامه " فهو يختار من روايات الحديث المتفق عليه رواية مسلم في الاعم الغالب لأن مسلما رحمه الله كان يتحرز في الالفاظ ويتحرى في السياق ويسوق المتون تامة محررة لأن مسلما صنف كتابه في بلده بحضوره أصوله في حياة كثير من مشايخه بخلاف البخاري فإنه صنف كتابه في طول رحلته فروى عنه كما في تاريخ بغداد ( 2/11) : " رب حديث سمعته بالبصرة كتبته بالشام ورب حديث سمعته بالشام كتبته في مصر "
9- على ان البخاري ومسلما اذا اتفقا على لفظ حديث فإن عبد الحق حينئذ يكتفي بعزو الحديث البخاري 
10- ومن باب أولى ان يعزو الحديث الى البخاري دون مسلم اذا كان الحديث عند البخاري اتم مساقا أو أكمل بيانا أو فيه زيادة 
11- ما قاله عبد الحق في " مقدمة الأحكام الوسطى " وقد يكون حديث بإسناد صحيح وله إسناد آخر أنزل منه في الصحة لكن يكون لفظ الاسناد النازل احسن مساقا اذ المعنى واحد اذا هو صحيح من أجل الاسناد الآخر "
12- وقد أكثر عبد الحق من النقل من صحيح مسلم وأشار الى ذلك في مقدمةأحكام الوسطى بقوله " وعلى كتاب مسلم في الصحيح عولت ومنه أكثر ما نقلت "
13- طريقة عرض الاحاديث وتبويبها لها اكثر في ارتفاع قيمة الكتاب العلمية وتيسير الافادة منه وطريقة التبويب تدل على مدى فقه المصنف وعميق فهمه 
- وكما أنه لا يخلو أي كتاب من قصور أو وهم وملاحظات وهناك بعض الملاحظات ذكرها المحقق ( ص 16-18) 

مؤلفه :
"ابو محمد عبد الحق بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن الحسين الازدي الاندلسي الاشبيلي البجائي ويعرف ايضا بابن الخراط فلعل أحد آبائه كان خراطا والخراط هو الذ ي يخرط الخشب ويعمل منه الاشياء المخروطة 
وفاته :
"وفاته رحمه الله ( 581 ه ) وقيل ( 582 ه ) والأول أقرب وهو قول الأكثرين ,
قال الذهبي رحمه الله :
" وبها توفي بعد محنة لحقته من الدولة في ربيع الآخر عن إحدى وسبعين سنة" انتهى . 
ويعزو المحقق في مقدمته ( ص 29-32) أن سبب موت عبد الحق الاشبيلي اثر محنة نالته حقا من الموحدين على ما ذكره المؤرخين كابن الزبير والأبار والذهبي وابن شاكر 

· وتدل تواليفه على تبحره في العلوم الحديثية 
· جمع أحاديث الصحيحين في كتاب سماه " الجمع بين الصحيحين "
· جمع بين الصحيحين وسنن ابي داود والترمذي والنسائي والمؤطا وسماه " جامع الكتب الستة "
· جمع احاديث الاحكام في احكامه الثلاثة 
· اختصر صحيح البخاري 
· عده الذهبي ممن يعتمد قولهم في الجرح والتعديل وذكره في رسالته في الطبقة السابعة عشر " ذكر من يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل " ( ص205) 
- ذكر المحقق مصنفاته في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 53) :

( وكان أول ما صنف منها – يعني احاديث الأحكام – " الأحكام الكبرى " جمع فيه أحاديث الأحكام وغيرها من الآداب والرقائق ونحوها وأول حديث ذكره حديث عمر رضي الله عنه في " الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان"
وقد ذكر الأحكام الشرعية الكبرى كثير ممن ترجم لابن الخراط وهو لم يشتهر اشتهار الوسطى والصغرى وما يدل على هذا قول الذهبي " وسارت بأحكامه الصغرى والوسطى الركبان وله " أحكام الكبرى " قيل هي باسانيده والله أعلم "

الأحكام الشرعية الوسطى :
" وهذا الكتاب اختصره من الأحكام الشرعية الكبرى وقد أشار أبو الحسن ابن القطان الى هذا حيث يقول في مقدمة كتابه " الوهم والإيهام "
" وعلمت ذلك إما بأن رايته قد كتبه في كتابه الكبير الذي يذكر من الاحاديث باشانيدها الذي منه اختصر هذا "

قال محققه ( ص 55- 57) :
" وقد عرفت الحكام الوسطى بالاحكام الشرعية يقول الكتاني " ولعبد الحق ايضا الاحكام الوسطى في مجلدين قال في شفاء السقام وهي المشهورة اليوم بالكبرى .. يقول الذهبي في ترجمة عبد الحق " احد الاعلام ومؤلف الاحكام الكبرى والصغرى "

فائدة :
- ( ومما يؤكد أيضا ان الاحكام الوسطى شهرت بين العلماء بالاحكام الكبرى انه كتب اسم الاحكام الكبرى على طرة نسخ الاحكام الوسطى المخطوطة ..) 
- ( ومن له ادنى اطلاع على كتاب " بيان الوهم والإيهام " لابن القطان ورأى الأحكام الوسطى وقلب اوراقها يعلم علما يقينا لا يخالجه شك ان كتاب " بيان الوهم والإيهام " نقد وتعقب للأحكام الوسطى )
- وقد نص الذهبي ان كتاب الوهم والإيهام لابن القطان موضوع على الاحكام الوسطى التجيبي في برنامجه فذكر كتاب " الوهم والإيهام " فقال هذا الكتاب ( ص152) " موضوع على النسخة الوسطى من الأحكام "

قال محققه ( ص 58):
صفوة القول :
"" ان كتاب الوهم والإيهام لابن القطان موضوع على الاحكام الوسطى الذي اشتهر باسم الاحكام الكبرى وبذا يتبين خلط كثير من الباحثين ومفهرسي المخطوطات بين الاحكام الكبرى والوسطى وموضوع كتاب " بيان الوهم والإيهام "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال محققه في الهامش ( ص58) :
" قال صاحب الرسالة المستطرفة ( ص178) " إذ ظن أبا الحسن ابن القطان وضع كتابه " بيان الوهم " على الاحكام الكبرى ليس الوسطى وصاحب كتاب " رواة الحديث الذين سكت عليهم ائمة الجرح والتعديل " ( ص 93)  حين وهم الذهبي في قوله " طالعت كتابه المسمى : الوهم والإيهام " الذي وضعه على الاحكام الكبرى والحق انه لم يهم وانما عنى بالكبرى الوسطى وانظر الشيخ ابا عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري – حفظه الله – في الشروح والتعليقات ( ص 130-133) يغلط ما كتب على النسخ المخطوطة من الاحكام الوسطى اذ كتب عليها الاحكام الكبرى يقول " انها الوسطى لا الكبرى ولكن الكبرى عرفت بالوسطى ولم تعرف الوسطى بالكبرى قط )
قال محققه( ص 59 )  :
( وهذا خلط عجيب فما نص أحد قط على ان الكبرى عرفت بالوسطى ) 

الأحكام الشرعية الصغرى :
قال محققه ( ص 59) :
" هذا الكتاب اختصار للأحكام الشرعية الوسطى اقتصر فيها على ذكر الأحاديث الصحيحة كما يقول في مقدمتها " وتخيرتها صحيحة الإسناد ومعروفة عند النقاد وقد نقلها الأثبات وتداولها النقاد "

وهم :
"ظن بعض أهل العلم  كالغبريني في " عنوان الدراية " ( ص 13) إذ يقول وقد كتب ابو عبد الله القطان مزوار بالمغرب على الأحكام الصغرى وتبعه الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل في الشروح والتعليقات ( ص 111) فقال : فتيقنت المراد بالشرح انتقاد ابن القطان للأحكام الصغرى لكتاب الوهم والإيهام " ثم رجع عن هذا في أواخر كتابه ( ص 158) .

والله أعلم .

التصويب الثاني :

فوائد منتقاة من اقوال اهل العلم :

- ممن وافق الامام البخاري رحمه الله فيما رجحه :
" ابن ابي حاتم رحمه الله " في كتابه ( الجرح والتعديل ) ( 7/49)
" ابن حبان رحمه الله " في كتابه ( المجروحين ) ( 2/201)
" ابن عدي رحمه الله " في كتابه ( الكامل ) ( 7/110)
" ابن الجوزي رحمه الله " في كتابه ( الضعفاء المتروكون ) ( 2/244) 
" ابن حجر رحمه الله " في كتابه ( لسان الميزان )

والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله :
وهم   الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 434) عن اسماعيل بن عبد الملك الزئبقي أبي إسحاق : ثنا ميمون بن عجلان عن ميمون بن سياه عن أنس قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما جلس قوم يذكرون الله عز وجل إلا ناداهم مناد من السماء : قوموا مغفوراً لكم قد بدلت سيئاتكم حسنات "

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لم يروه عن ميمون إلا إسماعيل "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو ثقة من شيوخ يعقوب بن سفيان ذكره في" تاريخه "
قال يعقوب بن سفيان رحمه الله :
" كان ثقة إلا إنهم يعيبون عليه بيع الزئبق "
قال ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله ( 4/1/239) عن أبيه في " ميمون بن عجلان"
" شيخ "
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " اللسان "
" لا أعرف له حديثاً "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
- " ومن العجائب قول الحافظ ذلك رحمه الله "
- وقد تابعه ميمون بن موسى المرائي فقال احمد ( 3/142) ثنا محمد بن بكر أنا ميمون المرائي : ثنا ميمون بن سياه به .
-  قال الألباني رحمه الله " وهذا إسناد حسن إن شاء الله تعالى "

وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في " ميمون بن سياه "
" صدوق يخطئ "
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في " ميمون المرائي "
" صدوق "
قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في " الترغيب " ( 2/233) :
" رواه أحمد ورواته محتج بهم في الصحيح إلا ميمون المرائي – بفتح الميم والراء بعدها ألف نسبة إلى امرئ القيس – وابو يعلى البزار والطبراني ورواه الطبراني من حديث عبد الله بن مغفل وسهل ابن الحنظلية "

الله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال أبو إسحاق الحويني حفظه الله في مقدمة كتابه " تنبيه الهاجد إلى ما وقع من النظر في كتب الأماجد " ( ج1/ص31) :

" فإن كان الخطأ ملازما للبشر لا يعرى عنه مخلوق مهما اجتهد واحتاط لنفسه في تحري الحق فليس من الإنصاف أن يعير المرء به إذا وقع منه لا سيما عن كان اهلا للنظر ولو أراد أحد أن لا يخطئ في شيء من العلم فينبغي له أن يموت وعلمه في صدره فليس الى العصمة من الخطأ سبيل ألا بفضل الله رب العالمين يرحم الله ابن القيم إذا قال في " إعلام الموقعين "( 3/283) " ومن له علم بالشرع والواقع يعلم قطعا ان الرجل الجليل الذي له في الإسلام قدم صالح وآثار جسنة وهو من الإسلام واهله بمكان قد تكون منه الهفوة والزلة هو فيها معذور بل مأجور لاجتهاده فلا يجوز أن يتبع فيها ولا يجوز أن تهدر مكانته وإمامته في قلوب المسلمين " ا ه 

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( 14/40) في ترجمة " محمد بن نصر المروزي " " ولو أن كلما أخطأ إمام في اجتهاده في آحاد المسائل خطأ مغفورا له قمنا عليه وبدعناه وهجرناه لما سلم معنا لا ابن نصر ولا ابن مندة ولا هو أكبر منهما والله هو الهادي الخلق إلى الحق وهو أرحم الراحمين فنعوذ بالله من الهوى والفظاظة " ا ه 

قال ابن حبان في " كتاب الثقات " ( 7/97-98) في ترجمة " عبد الملك ابن ابي سليمان العرزمي " قال : " ربما أخطا وكان عبد الملك من خيار أهل الكوفة وحفاظهم والغالب على من يحفظ ويحدث من حفظه ان يهم وليس من الإنصاف ترك حديث شيخ ثبت صحة عدالته بأوهام يهم في روايته ولو سلكنا هذا المسلك للزمنا ترك حديث الزهري وابن جريج والثوري وشعبة لانهم أهل حفظ وإتقان وكانوا يحدثون من حفظهم ولم يكونوا معصومين حتى لايهموا في الروايات بل الاحتياط والأولى في مثل هذ قبول ما يروى الثبت من الروايات وترك ما صح أنه وهم فيها ما لم يفحش ذلك منه حتى يغلب على صوابه فغن كان كذلك استحق الترك حينئذ ) 

وقال الحويني في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 41) :

"وما كان هدفي قط أن أجمع زلات العلماء – حاشا لله – وما تعمدت ذلك قط بل هي أوهام جمعتها في اثناء بحثي وكنت دونتها عندي لا ستفيدها إن جاءت مناسبة لها ولم يخطر ببالي بأن أجمعها في كتاب وإن كان الخطأ من سمات بني آدم فإنا أولى به من كان من سميته في كتابي هذا لا أبرئ نفسي من العثرة والزلة ولكن اجتهدت في تحري الحق وودرجت في كل تعقباتي على ذكر عبارة " رضي الله عنك " إشارة الى من تعقبته لاعطي الناشئة مثلا في التأدب مع العلماء "
وهناك أمر مهم نبهت عليه قبل ذلك في كتابي " بذل الإحسان بتقريب سنن النسائي أبي عبد الرحمن " رددت به فرية لبعض الناس الذين ينكرون تعقب العلماء في غلطاتهم ويعدونها غيبة محرمة فقلت ( 2/6-9) "
"  ولو كان تبيين الخطأ من الصواب يعد لونا من الاغتياب فلا نعلم احدا من الناس الا جانفه وارتكبه وقارفه وإنما ه مذهب لبعض الخاملين فهو بالرد قمين فإن مناقشة العلماء من السالفين او المعاصرين في بعض ما ذهبوا إليه ليس حطاً عليهم فضلا عن أنه يكون غيبة محرمة وكيف يكون تعقبنا لكبراء شيوخنا وأئمتنا وعلماء سلفنا طعنا فبهم ذكرنا وبشعاع ضيائهم تبصرنا وباقتفاء واضح رسومهم تميزنا وبسلوك سبيلهم عن الهمج تحيزنا بل من أنعم النظر وأعمل الفكر وجد أن بيان ما أهملوا وتسديد ما أغفلوا هو غاية الإحسان إليهم فإن هؤلاء الائمة يوم وضعوا الكتب أو تكلموا في العلم إنما كانوا يريدون بيان وجه الحق ..فالتنبيه على خطئه من أجل إعادة المر الى قصده ومحبوبه واجب على كل من له حق عليه والعلم رحم بين أهله إذ لم يكن أحد من هؤلاء الأئمة معصوما من الزلل ولا آمنا من مفارقة الخطل وغن كان ما يتعقب به عليهم لا يساوي شيئا في جنب ما أحرزوه من الصواب فشكر الله مسعاهم وجعل الجنة مأواهم وحسبنا أن نسوق على كل مسألة ودليلها العلمي حتى لا نرمي بسوء القصد او بشهوة النقد ..
وانا لست بطاعن في احد منهم ولا قاصد لذلك تنديدا لهم وازدراء عليه وغضا منه بل استيضاحا للصواب واسترباحا للثواب مع وافر التوقير لهم والاجلال وكما قال ابي عمرو بن العلاء كما رواه  الخطيب في مقدمة كتابه " موضح الأوهام " ( 1/5) : " ما نحن فيمن مضى إلا كبقل في أصول نخل طوال " 
وكما قال ابن قتيبة رحمه الله : " فلا يتعثر في الرأي جلة أهل النظر والعلماء المبرزون الخائفون لله الخاشعون ولا نعلم ان الله تعالى أعطى احدا موثقا من الغلط وامانا من الخطأ فنستنكف له منه بل وصف عباده بالعجز وقرنهم بالحاجة ووصفهم بالضعف ولا نعلمه تبارك وتعالى خص بالعلم قوما دون قوم ولا وقفه على زمن دون زمن بل جعله مشتركا مقسوما بين عباده يفتح للآخر منه ما أغلقه عن الأول وينبه المقل على ما أغفل عنه المكثر ..) ا ه

قال أبو العباس المبرد في " الكامل " وهو القائل المحق "  ليس لقدم العهد يفضل القائل ولا لحدثانه يهتضم المصيب ولكن يعطى كل ما يستحق " ا ه

وقال محققه ( ص 46) :
" ولم أرتب تعقباتي بل سجلتها بحسب ما أتفق على طريقتي انني إذا وقعت على وهم للطبراني مثلا إذ يقول عن الحديث تفرد به فلان " فإذا وقعت على متابعة ذكرتها وقد تكون المتابعة في كتاب أشهر  من الكتاب الذي ذكرته  فإني لم أتحر ذلك بل كان قصدي بيان أنه لم يتفرد وإن كان الأولى أن اسجل المتابعة من الكتب حسب ترتيبها عند أهل العلم وقد راعيت هذا في كتابي " عوذ الجاني بتسديد الأوهام الواقعة في أوسط الطبراني " 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
"  ومن الأوهام التي ذكرها الشيخ الحويني في كتابه بحديث رقم ( 182) ( ج1/232) 
قال الحويني حفظه الله :
" رضي الله عنك "
" فلم يتفرد به إسماعيل فتابعه يوسف بن يعقوب السدوسي ثنا ميمن بن عجلان بسنده سواء "
اخرجه البزار في مسنده ( 3061-كشف الاستار ) وابو يعلى ( ج7/4141) والضياء في المختارة ( 2676) وأحمد ( 3/142) وابو نعيم في الحلية ( 3/107) من طريق محمد بن بكر نا ميمون المرائي ثنا ميمون ابن سياه عن أنس فذكر مثله 

قال الحويني :
" فإن كان ميمون المرائي هو ابن عجلان فهي متابعة ثانية "
"ثم أستدركت فقلت : ليس هو بل هو ميمون بن موسى البصري من رجال التهذيب "
فيكون متابعا  لميمون بن عجلان والحمد لله .

قلت :
" وقد عرفه الألباني رحمه الله فقال في الصحيحة " وقد تابعه ميمون بن موسى المرائي البصري " فهي متابعة أخرى .
والله أعلم .

- فائدة " مصطلحات الائمة في الجرح والتعديل من كلام الالباني رحمه الله "
قال الالباني :في الصحيحة ( 6/131): 
" واعلم ان من قيل فيه " شيخ " فهو في المرتبة الثالثة من مراتب التعديل يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه كما قال ابن ابي حاتم نفسه ( 1/1/37) وجرى عليه العلماء كما تراه في التدريب ( ص 232) 
وقال الالباني في الصحيحة ( 5/438) ( وهذه اللفظة " شيخ " لا تعني انه ثقة وإنما يستشهد به كما نص ابنه في كتابه ( 1/37) .

فائدة :

وحديث الترجمة ذكره مؤلف " جامع الأحاديث القدسية " ابو عبد الرحمن عصام الدين الصبابطي في ( ج3/ص 149-150) 
قال : " اخرجه البزار ( 2/1918- كشف الاستار ) وهو حسن لغيره 
والسكن بن سعيد : شيخ البزار لم اقف له على ترجمة وبقية اسناد الحديث موثقون الا ما كان من كلام الحافظ ابن حجر في " لسان الميزان " في ترجمة من اسماه " ميمون بن عجلان  الثقفي " قال : " لا اعرف له حديثا عن محمد بن عباد ....في الحب والبغض ... قلت : ميمون هذا اظنه عطاء بن عجلان احد الضعفاء كان بعض الرواة دلس اسمه وهذا من عجيب التدليس ...) ا ه 
قال مؤلفه غفر الله له ( ص 150) :

" وكلام الحافظ هذا لا اظنه الا عن شخص آخر غير ميمون بن عجلان الذي روى عن ميمون بن سياه وروى عنه يوسف بن يعقوب كما في هذا الاسناد فإن ميمون بن عجلان هذا ترجم له البخاري في الكبير وقال : " عن ميمون بن سياه وعنه يوسف بن يعقوب ولم يذكر فيه جرحا وكذلك ذكره في ترجمة ميمون بن سياه وكذلك ايضا ترجم له ابن ابي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل فقال :" شيخ " وقال الهيثمي ( ج8/ص 173 ) في " مجمع الزوائد "  : ( .. وميمون بن عجلان ثقة " ) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
توهيم الحافظ ابن حجر خطأ
فسياق كلام الحافظ يدل على خلافه

"لسان الميزان" طبعة دائرة المعارف النظامية بالهند (6/ 141)
[486] " ميمون" بن عجلان الثقفى لا اعرف له حديثا عن محمد بن عباد بن جعفر عن ثوبان بحديث في الحب والبغض وفيه قوله تعالى سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا الحديث بطوله وعنه محبوب بن الحسن أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط وابن مردويه في تفسيره من هذا الوجه....................  ...

قلت -يحيى-: فكيف يقول الحافظ: (لا أعرف له حديثا) ثم يذكر الحديث ومن أخرجه
والصواب أن هذه الجملة تصحفت، والصواب كما في طبعة أبي غدة كالتالي:

"لسان الميزان" ط أبي غدة (8/ 239):
8068 - (ز): ميمون بن عجلان الثقفي.
لا أعرفه ووجدت له حديثا، عن محمد بن عباد بن جعفر عن ثوبان بحديث في الحب والبغض وفيه قوله تعالى {سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا} ... الحديث بطوله.
وعنه محبوب بن الحسن.
أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط، وابن مردويه في تفسيره من هذا الوجه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
لذا ان كان هناك تصحيف كما ذكرتم بارك الله فيكم

فالتصويب كالتالي:

لم ينتبه الالباني رحمه الله لذلك التصحيف الذي ذكره ابوغدة رحمه الله وهل ذكره غيره ....

وايضا لم ينتبه لذلك مؤلف جامع الاحاديث القدسية الصبابطي 

وبارك الله فيكم على هذه الملاحظة الطيبة ونفع بكم 
ورحم الله امرئ ذكرني بوهمي وخطئي ...واستغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 550) والديلمي ( 4/33) عن ابن لال كلاهما عن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله عن عبد العزيز بن محمد عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما استكبر من أكل معه خادمه وركب الحمار بالأسواق واعتقل الشاة فحلبها "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده حسن رجاله رجال الصحيح غير أن محمد بن عمرو إنما أخرج له مقرونا بغيره .

قال المناوي رحمه الله في " فيض القدير "
"رمز المصنف لحسنه وفيه عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الأويسي أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : قال أبو داود : " ضعيف " عن عبد العزيز بن محمد قال ابن حبان : بطل الأحتجاج به "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وفيه مؤاخذتان :
الأولى :  أن الذي في " ضعفاء الذهبي " نصه :
" ثقة مشهور " قال أبو داود : ضعيف " . زاد في نسخة : " وقال أيضا : ثقة "
الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"فقوله " ثقة مشهور " واضح جدا أنه ثقة عنده غير ضعيف فحذف المناوي لهذا التوثيق الصريح مما لا يخفى ما فيه "
ويؤيد ما قلت أنه اورده في كتابه " معرفة الراوة المتكلم فيهم بما لا يجب الرد " ( ص 137/212) وقال : 
"  شيخ البخاري ضعفه أبو داود "

الأخرى : أن ما نقله عن ابن حبان رحمه الله إنما قاله في " الضعفاء " ( 2/138) في ابن زبالة وليس هو راوي هذا الحديث وإنما هو الداروردي وهو ثقة عند ابن حبان وغيره فيه ضعف يسير من قبل حفظه فحديثه لا يتنزل عن مرتبة الحسن وقد احتج به مسلم .

والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال محقق " ديوان الضعفاء والمتروكين " للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص :5-6) 

" ولا يعرف قيمة هذا الديوان إلا من قرأه بالتحقيق وذلك لما أتسم به من مميزات في غيره من الكتب المؤلفة في موضوعه " وهي :
1- انه مختصر اختصارا يتناسب مع رغبة كل قارئ 
2- يتكلم فيه المؤلف بالأصح في الرجل بكلمة واحدة 
3- انه قسم فيه طبقات الضعفاء الى خمسة أقسام وهي :
· قوم ثقات وأئمة من رجال البخاري ومسلم فيهم بعض الحفاظ بلا برهان ذكر هذا النوع فيه ليعلم بالجملة أنهم قد تكلم فيهم بحق أو باطل أو باحتمال لكي لا يقدح فيهم .
· قوم من رجال البخاري أو مسلم او النسائي يغلب على الظن أن حديثهم حجة واقل احوالهم ان يكون حديثهم حسنا والحسن حجة لأنهم صادقون لهم أوهام قليلة في جنب ما قد رووا من السنن كابن عجلان مثلا واشباهه
· قوم من رجال السنن ليسوا بحجة لغلطهم وليسوا بمطروحين لما فيهم من العلم والخير والمعرفة فحديثهم دائر بين الحسن والضعيف يصلح للاعتبار والاستشهاد وتحل رواية احاديثهم كمجالد بن سعيد – وابن لهيعة – وقيس بن الربيع وأمثالهم 
· قوم أجمع على ضعفهم وطرح رواياتهم لسوء ضبطهم وكثرة خبطهم من هؤلاء من لا تركن نفس عالم الى ما يروونه من الاحاديث وربما تحرج العالم الورع من سماع ما رووه وإسماعه . والله المستعان . مثل فرج بن فضالة الحمصي – وجابر الجعفي – وجعفر بن الزبير – والواقدي .
· قوم متفق على تركهم لكذبهم ورواياتهم الموضوعات ومجيئهم بالطامات كأبي البختري وهب بن وهب القاضي – ومحمد بن سعيد المصلوب- ومقاتل بن سليمان – والكلبي – وأشباههم : فهؤلاء ألأخيرون إذا أنفرد الرجل منهم بحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تحل روايته إلا بشرط ان يهتك رواية ويبين سقوطه وإن خبره ليس بصحيح فإن حف متنه قرائن لدلالة على أنه موضوع بنى على ذلك وحذر منه .

- قال محققه ( ص7-8) :
- "وهذا الديوان شهرته تغني عن التنويه به ولكن هناك من يظن ظنا خاطئا انه هو والمغني اسم لكتاب واحد وليس الأمر كذلك إذ أن كثيرا من الذين ذكروا تصانيف الحافظ الذهبي صرحوا بأن كلا من الكتابين مستقل برأسه ويكفي في ذلك مقدمة كل منهما وخاتمته .
مقدمة المغني :
"الحمد لله العادل في القضية الحاكم في البرية "
وأما مقدمة الديوان :
"الحمد لله والشكر لله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله والصلاة على رسول الله أما بعد فهذا ديوان أسماء الضعفاء ..."

" تنبيه وتنويه "

" ومن ذكره بهذا العنوان " ديوان الضعفاء " اللغوي محب الدين أبو الفيض محمد مرتضي الزبيدي " ذكر في شرحه المعروف " تاج العروس على القاموس " وقال : إن من مراجعه اشتغاله بالشرح المذكور  " التجريد والمغني وديوان الضعفاء " ثم قال والثلاثة الضعفاء على الكلام ..."

" وممن ذكره وصرح بأنه غير المغني – الشريف محمد بن جعفر الكتاني في رسالته " المستطرفة " حيث قال " ومن مصنفات الذهبي " المغني " في الضعفاء وبعض الثقات وهو نفيس وللذهبي أيضا " ديوان الضعفاء " 
" وفي فهرس المخطوطات المصورة بمعهد المخطوطات العربية بجامعة الدول العربية في باب " الدال " " ديوان الضعفاء " ...في أخر النسخة وبأولها : إنه كتاب المغني في الضعفاء وليس كذلك لإنه يخالف كتاب المغني "

" وقد ذكر تغردي بردى " في " المنهل الصافي " هذين الكتابين من جملة تواليف الذهبي حيث قال : إن من تواليفه " المغني " في الضعفاء مختصر ومختصر قبله . كما ذكر السخاوي في " الإعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ " 
إن من مصنفات الذهبي مختصر سماه " المغني " وآخر سماه " الضعفاء والمتروكين " 

تنبيه :
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه " ديوان الضعفاء والمتروكين " ( ص 252) بترجمة ( 2561) :
" عبد العزيز بن عبدالله الأويسي  [ ثقة ]  قال أبو داود : ضعيف . [ خ د ’ ت ’ ق ] .
قلت :
"فه كما ترى ليس كما قال الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله .
قلت :
"قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وزاد في نسخة [ ثقة مشهور ] .
- قال الدكتور بشار عواد معروف في كتابه " الذهبي ومنهجه في كتابه تاريخ الإسلام " ( ص 126) :
- " ألف الذهبي رحمه الله كتاب من " تكلم فيه وهو موثق " ردّ به على جملة من كتب الضعفاء " 
- وقد حصر الدكتور بشار معروف مؤلفات الذهبي رحمه الله فبلغت ( 214 ) مؤلفا وقد غاير بين الكتابين " المغني " و " ديوان الضعفاء " 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ( 2/390-السلفية ) والترمذي ( 1632) والنسائي ( 56) وابن حبان ( 4586) وأحمد ( 3/479) عن عباية بن رفاعة قال : " أدركني أبو عبس وأنا ذاهب إلى الجمعة فقال : [ أبشر فإن خطاك هذه في سبيل الله ] سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : [ من اغبرت قدماه في سبيل الله حرمه الله على النار ] 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن غريب صحيح وأبو عبس اسمه عبد الرحمن بن جبر "

وروى عتبة بن أبي حكيم عن حصين عن أبي المصبح عن جابر بن عبد الله مرفوعا به نحوه .
أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1588) والطيالسي ( 1/234) واحمد ( 3/367) عن عبد الله بن المبارك عنه .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وعتبة بن أبي حكيم ضعيف "

وقد خالفه ابن جابر فذكر أن أبا المصبح الأوزاعي حدثهم قال :
" بينما نسير في درب ( قلمية ) إذ نادى الأمير مالك بن عبد الله الخثعمي رجل يقود فرسه في عراض الجبل : يا أبا عبد الله ! ألا تركب ؟ قال : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " فذكره " إلا أنه قال : 
" ساعة من نهار فهما حرام على النار " 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5/225-226) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده صحيح "رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي المصبح الأوزاعي وهو ثقة .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
تنبيه وتنويه :
" أورد السيوطي رحمه الله الحديث في " زوائد الجامع الصغير " بلفظ : " ما أغبرت قدما عبد في سبيل الله إلا حرم الله عليه النار " وقال السيوطي : "
" رواه الأربعة عن مالك بن عبد الله الخثعمي "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وهذا وهم عجيب فإن الأربعة لم يخرجوا لمالك هذا أصلا ولا هو من رجال " التهذيب " ولذلك لم يعزه الحافظ في ترجمته من " الإصابة " إلا لأبي داود الطيالسي وأحمد والطبراني والبغوي .

تصويب آخر :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"وقع في " المسند " : ( قلمتة ) 
وقع في " ومجمع الزوائد " ( 5/285) : ( ملمة )
والصواب : ما أثبتناه في حديث الترجمة ( قلمية ) 

قال ياقوت الحموي في ( معجم البلدان ) :
" قلمية " : ( بفتح أوله وثانيه وسكون الميم والياء خفيفة : كورة واسعة برأسها من بلاد الروم قرب ( طرسوس ) .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الديلمي ( 4/51) من طريق محمد بن إبراهيم الطرسوسي : حدثنا إسحاق ابن منصور  : حدثنا إسرائيل عن جابر عن ابن بريدة عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ما أوذي أحد ما أوذيت في الله عز وجل " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد ضعيف " رجاله موثقون غير جابر وهو ابن يزيد الجعفي وهو ضعيف 
وراه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 6/233) عن محمد بن سليمان بن هشام : ثنا وكيع عن مالك عن الزهري عن أنس مرفوعا نحوه 


قال أبو نعيم رحمه الله :
" غريب من حديث مالك تفرد به وكيع "

الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
( والراوي عنه ابن هشام وهو الشطوي –ضعيف لكن مفهوم قول أبي نعيم : " تفرد به وكيع " على أنه لم يتفرد به الشطوي فإن كان كذلك فالحديث صحيح ولعله لذلك سكت عليه السخاوي في " المقاصد " ( ص361/969) : 

الوهم الآخر :

قال السخاوي رحمه الله :

"وأصله في البخاري "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"  فلم أدر ما يعني – السخاوي رحمه الله – بقوله – فإني لا  أعلم لأنس قريبا من هذا عنده وإن كان يعني حديثه الذي رواه عنه ثابت مرفوعا بلفظ : " ولقد أوذيت في الله وما يؤذي أحد ولقد أخفت في الله وما يخاف أحد ولقد أتت علي ثالثة وما لي ولبلال طعام يأكله ذو كبد إلا مما وارى إبط بلال " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فهذا شيء وحديث الترجمة شيء آخر فإنه يتحدث عن زمانه صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو خاص وحديث الترجمة أعم كما هو ظاهر ثم إنه لم يروه البخاري وإنما رواه الترمذي ( 2474) وابن ماجه ( 1/67) وأحمد ( 3/120و286) عن حماد بن سلمة : أنا ثابت به .

وقال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن صحيح "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو على شرط مسلم "

الخلاصة :
" فالحديث بمجموع هذه الطرق الثلاث يرتقي إلى درجة الحسن إن شاء الله تعالى .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر الله له :

وكتابنا  " المقاصد الحسنة في بيان كثير من الأحايث المشتهرة على الألسنة " 
للحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله ( 902 ه ) حققه الشيخ عبد الله الغماري رحمه الله :

 ( وقد  ذكر في مقدمة الكتاب قال : قال الحافظ محمد بن المظفر في كتابه : " إن الله كرم هذه الأمة وشرفها وفضلها بالإسناد وليس لأحد من الأمم قديمها وحديثها إسناد موصول إنما هو صحف في أيديهم وقد خلطوا بكتبهم أخبارهم فليس عندهم تمييز بين ما نزل من التوراة والإنجيل وبين ما الحقوه بكتبهم من الأخبار التي اتخذوها عن غير الثقات وهذه الأمة الشريفة – زادها الله تشريفا – بنبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما تنص الحديث عن الثقة المعروف في زمانه بالصدق والأمانة عن مثله حتى تتناهى أخبارهم ثم يبحثون أشد البحث حتى يعرفوا الأحفظ فالأحفظ والأضبط فالأضبط والأطول مجالسة لمن فوقه ثم يكتبون الحديث من عشرين وجها وأكثر حتى يهذبوه من الغلط والزلل ويضبطوا حروفه ويعدوه عدّا فهذا من فضل الله فنستودع الله شكر هذه النعمة وغيرها من نعمه " انتهى .
وقال في مقدمة الكتاب ( ص 5)  نقلا عن الأجوبة الفاضلة للكنوي رحمه الله : 
( ... ونبه العلماء على مراتب ما اشتهر من الأحاديث وميزوا المكذوب منها من المقبول غير ان بعض المتقدمين كان ينص على الحديث الموضوع وينذر من رواه بغير التعليم بالعذاب الشديد في الآخرة والنكال في الدنيا كما كان من البخاري رحمه الله فإنه كتب على حديث موضوع : ( من حدث بهذا استوجب الضرب الشديد والحبس الطويل  " وروى بعض العلماء المحدثين شيئا في كتبهم من الأحاديث الموضوعة مثل أبي نعيم والطبراني وابن منده والحكيم الترمذي وأبي الليث السمرقندي من غير نص على وضعها اعتمادا على معرفة الموضوع من أسانيد ما ذكروه منها فبذكر السند يعرف الوضع وهذا يبرئ ذمتهم من العهدة لأن العهدة على رواي الحديث لا عليهم ) انتهى .
وقال فيما نقله عن صديق حسن خان رحمه الله :

" وأغلب ما وجدت فيه  الأحاديث الضعيفة والمكذوبة من المؤلفات كتب المعاجم والمسانيد المختلفة التي لم تشتهر عند العلماء فبقيت بغير فحص لمتونها ولم يتداولها الفقهاء في استنباطهم فلم ينقدوها مثل كتب الخطيب البغدادي وأبي نعيم والجوزقاني وابن عساكر وابن النجار والديلمي والكثير من أحاديث هذه الكتب في كتاب الكامل لابن عدي وكذلك كثير من الأحاديث على ألسنة من لم يكتب المحدثون حديثه من الوعاظ والمؤرخين والصوفية و أهل الأهواء وقد خلط بعضها بأخبار بني إسرائيل وكلام الحكماء وأصبحت هذه الأحاديث مصدر الأستشهاد لمذاهب أهل الزيغ والأبتداع ) انتهى .

قال محققه في مقدمة الكتاب ( ص 12) :

( ... ومنها كتاب المقاصد الحسنة في بيان كثير من الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة وهو كتاب جامع وفيه من الصناعة الحديثية ما ليس في غيره والنكات العلمية ما خلا منه غيره كما ذكر اللكنوي في " ظفر الأماني " مع التحرير والإتقان .
قال ابن العماد الحنبلي رحمه الله  في " شذرات الذهب " فيما نقله محققه : " هو أجمع من كتاب السيوطي رحمه الله المسمى بالدرر المنتثرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة " وفي كل منهما ما ليس في الآخر ولذا أصبح محط أنظار العلماء فتناولوه بالدرس والأختصار فاختصره أبو الحسن على بن محمد المنوفي المالكي المتوفي سنة 939 ه من تلاميذ السيوطي في كتابه المسمى " الوسائل السنية من المقاصد السخاوية "

وقال محققه ( ص 13) :
( وما زالت المقاصد الحسنة مرجع العلماء المحققين ولن تزال كذلك لتحرير أحكامها وحسن نظامها فعم الأنتفاع بها وذلك دلالة على حسن مقاصد السخاوي جزاه الله جزاء العاملين وعلق عليها العلامة المحدث الشيخ عبد الله الغماري فله على الكتاب تعليقات وتحريرات ومكملات واستدراكات أكملت النفع بالكتاب ..) انتهى .

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم  :
- " لم يعلق عليه  محققه ( ص 361/ حديث 939) ط الكتب العلمية  الطبعة الأولى  علي حديث الترجمة الذي رواه أبو نعيم في الحليه   وقد نقله السخاوي في " المقاصد " وقال " أصله في البخاري "
- تنبيه:
- سقط من المطبوع من "حلية الأولياء" (6/ 333): (عن الزهري)؛ ففيه: (عن مالك، عن أنس بن مالك)
وهو موجود على الصواب في "تقريب البغية بترتيب أحاديث الحلية" لابن حجر (2358).
قلت : 
" وقد وضعه الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة بين معكوفتين [ عن الزهري ] لعله لأجل ذلك وضعه والله أعلم .

- وحديث الذي ذكره أبو نعيم في الحلية ( 6/233) ذكره ابن حبان في " المجروحين " في ترجمة محمد بن سليمان بن هشام قال :
"وقال ابن حبان في المجروحين : يعمد إلى أحاديث معروفة لاقوام بأعيانهم حدث بها عن شيوخهم، لا يجوز الاحتجاج به بحال.روى عن وكيع عن مالك عن الزهري عن أنس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله: " ما أوذى أحد ما أوذيت ..) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


ما أخرجه الترمذي ( 3713) والنسائي في ( الخصائص )( ص13و16) وابن حبان (  2203) والحاكم ( 3/110) والطيالسي في مسنده ( 829) وأحمد ( 4/437) وابن عدي في الكامل ( 2/568) من طريق جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي عن يزيد الرشك عن مطرف عن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه قال : "  بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشا واستعمل عليهم علي بن أبي طالب فمضى في السرية فأصاب جارية فأنكروا عليه وتعاقدوا أربعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : إن لقينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه أخبرناه بما صنع علي وكان المسلمون إذا رجعوا من سفر بدأوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلموا عليه ثم انصرفوا إلى رحالهم فلما قدمت السرية سلموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام احد الأربعة فقال : يا رسول الله ! ألم تر إلى علي بن أبي طالب صنع كذا وكذا فأعرض عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قام الثاني فقال مثل مقالته فأعرض عنه ثم قام إليه الثالث فقال مثل مقالته فأعرض عنه ثم قام الرابع فقال مثل ما قالوا فأقبل إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والغضب يعرف في وجهه فقال : ( ما تريدون من علي ؟ عن علياً مني وأنا منه وهو ولي كل مؤمن بعدي ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث جعفر بن سليمان "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"  وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم وكذلك سائر رجاله ولذلك " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
"صحيح على شرط مسلم " 
و أقره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .

وللحديث شاهد يرويه أجلح الكندي عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال : بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثين إلى اليمن على أحدهما علي بن أبي طالب ... فذكر القصة بنحو ما تقدم وفي آخره 
" لا تقع في علي فإنه مني وأنا منه وهو وليكم بعدي وإنه مني وأنا منه وهو وليكم بعدي " 
أخرجه احمد ( 5/356) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده حسن " رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الأجلح وهو ابن عبد الله الكندي مختلف فيه 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " :
" صدوق شيعي " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"  فإن قال قائل : راوي هذا الشاهد شيعي وكذلك في سند المشهد له شيعي  آخر وهو جعفر بن سليمان أفلا يعتبر ذلك طعنا في الحديث وعلة فيه ؟! 
كلا لأن العبرة في رواية الحديث إنما هو الصدق والحفظ وأما المذهب فهو بينه وبين ربه فهو حسيبه ولذلك نجد صاحبي " الصحيحين " وغيرهما قد أخرجوا لكثير من الثقات المخالفين كالخوارج والشيعة وغيرهم وقد صحح الحديث ابن حبان مع أنه قال في رواية جعفر في كتابه " مشاهير علماء الأمصار " ( 159/1263) :
" كان يتشيع ويغلو فيه " 

قال ابن حبان في ثقاته ( 6/140) :
" كان يبغض الشيخين " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإن كنت في شك من ثبوته عنه فإن مما لا ريب فيه أنه شيعي لإجماعهم على ذلك ولا يلزم من التشيع بغض الشيخين رضي الله عنهمت وإنما مجرد التفضيل ..."

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" فمن  العجيب حقا أن يتجرأ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية على إنكار هذا الحديث تكذيبه في " منهاج السنة " ( 4/104) كما فعل بالحديث المتقدم هناك مع تقريره رحمه الله أحسن تقرير أن الموالاة هنا ضد المعاداة وهو حكم ثابت لكل مؤمن وعلي رضي الله عنه من كبارهم يتولاهم ويتولونه ففيه رد على الخوارج والنواصب لكن ليس في الحديث أنه ليس للمؤمنين مولى سواه وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أسلم وغفار ومزينة وجهينة وقريش والأنصار موالي دون الناس ليس لهم مولى دون الله ورسوله " 
فالحديث ليس فيه دليل البتة على أن عليا ً رضي الله عنه  هو الأحق بالخلافة من الشيخين كما تزعم الشيعة لأن الموالاة غير الولاية التي هي بمعنى الإمارة فإنما يقال فيها : والي كل مؤمن .
وهذا كله من بيان شيخ الإسلام  رحمه الله وهو قوي متين  فلا أدري بعد ذلك وجه تكذيبه للحديث إلا التسرع والمبالغة في الرد على الشيعة غفر الله لنا وله .

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
- ( وكتابنا منهاج الأعتدال في نقض كلام أهل الرفض والأعتزال ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء .
" وقد اختصره تلميذه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه ( المنتقى من منهاج الأعتدال ) وحققه وعلق عليه محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله .

وله مختصر نفيس للشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان غفر الله له سماه " مختصر منهاج السنة النبوية " 
فقال الشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 7) :

" فإن " منهاج السنة النبوية في نقض دعاوى الرافضة والقدرية " من أعظم كتب الإمام المجاهد الصابر المصابر شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام ابن تيمية قد ناضل فيه عن الحق واهله ودحض الباطل وفضحه 
وشباب الإسلام اليوم بأمس الحاجة الى قراءة هذا الكتاب ومعرفة محتواه حيث اطل الرفض على كل بلد من بلاد الاسلام وغيرها بوجهه الكريه وكشر عن انيابه الكالحة والقى حبائله امام من لا يعرف حقيقته مظهرا غير مبطن ديدن كل منافق مفسد ختال فاغتر به من يجهل حقيقته ومن لم يقرأ مثل هذا الكتاب .

" والغالب على مذاهب اهل البدع والاهواء انها تتراجع عن الشطح وعظيم الضلال ما عدا مذهب الرفض فانه يزداد بمرور الايام تطرفا وانحدارا وتماديا في محاربة اولياء الله وانصار دينه وقد ملئت كتب الرافضة بالسباب والشتائم واللعنات لخير خلق الله بعد الانبياء – اعني اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .) انتهى .

وقال مختصره غفر الله له ( ص : 8-10) : 
" ولما كان كتاب منهاج السنة مشتملا على مباحث مطولة وغير مطولة في الرد على القدرية والمتكلمين وغيرهم من سائر الطوائف احببت ان اجرد ما يخص الرافضة من الرد عليهم فيما يتعلق بالخلافة والصحابة وامهات المؤمنين وغير ذلك ولم اضف اليه شيئا من عندي لا في اصله ولا تعليقا لان كلام الامام ابن تيمية فيه من القوة والرصانة والمتانة ما يغني عن كل تعليق وعليه من نور الحق ووضوح البيان وقوة الحجة ما لا يحتاج الى غيره " 
سبب تأليف الكتاب : 
" فانه احضر إلي طائفة من اهل السنة والجماعة كتابا صنفه بعض شيوخ الرافضة في عصرنا منفقا لهذه البضاعة يدعو به الى مذهب الرافضة الامامية من امكنه دعوته من ولاة الامور وغيرهم اهل الجاهلية ممن قلت معرفتهم بالعلم والدين ولم يعرفوا اصل دين المسلمين .واعانه على ذلك من عادتهم اعانة الرافضة من المتظاهرين بالاسلام من اصناف الباطنية الملحدين الذين هم في الباطن من الصابئة الفلاسفة الخارجين عن حقيقة متابعة المرسلين الذين لا يوجبون اتباع دين الاسلام ولا يحرمون اتباع ما سواه من الاديان بل يجعلون الملل بمنزلة المذاهب والسياسات التي يسوغ اتباعها وان النبوة نوع من السياسة العادلة التي ضعت لمصلحة العامة في الدنيا ) 

" وذكر من احضر هذا الكتاب انه من اعظم الاسباب في تقرير مذاهبهم عند من مال اليهم من الملوك وغيرهم وقد صنفه للملك المعروف الذي سماه ( خدابنده ) وطلبوا مني بيان ما في هذا الكتاب من الضلال وباطل الخطاب لما في ذلك من نصر عباد الله المؤمنين وبيان بطلان اقال المفترين الملحدين .. وهم من اكذب الناس في النقليات ومن اجهل الناس في العقليات يصدقون من المنقول بما يعلم العلماء بالاضطرار انه من الاباطيل ويكذبون بالمعلوم من الاضطرار المتواتر اعظم تواتر في الامة جيلا بعد جيل ) انتهى .

وقال الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه للمنتقى ( 8-10 ) 

"  وفي رأيي أن كتاب ابن المطهر ( منهاج الكرامة وكتاب معاصره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( منهاج الأعتدال ) أو ( منهاج السنة ) : ليس الغرض منهما المناظرة في اختلافات مذهبية يطمع منها ابن المطهر في أن يجعل المسلمين روافض او يطمع منها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في أن يرد الراوافض إلى الإسلام فإن هذا وهذا من المستحيلات لأن الأسس التي يقوم عليها بنيان الدينين مختلفة من اصولها والعميق العميق من جذورها فنحن نقول بمشرع واحد ومعصوم واحد وهو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانه لا معصوم بعده ولا مشرع غيره وهم يقولون باثنى عشر معصوما كلهم مصادر تشريع ونحن نقول إن الحادي عشر من معصوميهم مات عقيما من غير ولد ...)

ويقول محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص 8):

" ألف الجاهل الزنديق ابن المطهر كتابه ( منهاج الكرامة ) ليملأه سبا لهم وذما لجهادهم وتشويها لمحاسنهم وغمطا لفضائلهم وكريم أخلاقهم وقلبا لحسناتهم بما يخجل محاربوهم – من المجوس والروم والترك والديلم – ان يزعموا مثله لو انهم دونوا أعمال اسلافنا عندما كانوا معهم في عداوة الحرب وعداوة الدين . ويوم كنا لا نزال اصحاب السلطان على اسبانيا كان احبار النصارى من الاسبانيين يحتجون على الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله بدعوى الروافض تحريف القرآن فكان يضطر عند رده عليهم ان يقول ما ذكره في كتاب ( الفصل ) ( ج2/ ص78) : " وأما قولهم في دعوى الروافض تبديل القرآن فإن الروافض  ليسوا من المسلمين "  واغلب الظن أن احبار النصارى كانوا يحتجون بالأكاذيب الواردة في كتاب " الكافي " للكليني ....) انتهى 

ويقول محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله : 
" وكتاب " ابن المطهر الحلي " يدور حول الدفاع عن هذه النظرة الخبيثة للإسلام وأهله – تظمن عدة نقاط ذكرها الخطيب في مقدمته فوارق وفواصل بيننا وبينهم – كما أن كتاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يدور حول الإحتجاج لكمال الإسلام وان اهله يستطيعون أن يكونوا به من أهل الرشد فلا يحتاجون هم ولا أئمتهم إلى أئمة معصومين بعد نبيهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه  ..) انتهى .

فائدة :
قال محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله : 

"وبعد فإن هذا ( المنتقى ) للحافظ أبي عبد الله الذهبي هو مختصر للكتاب العظيم ( منهاج الإعتدال في نقض كلام أهل الرفض والاعتزال ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ورضي الله عنه وهو الكتاب الذي طبع بمطبعة بولاق في اربعة أجزاء باسم ( منهاج السنة النبوية في نقض كلام الشيعة القدرية ) وكان " المنتقى " من الكتب المظنون انها فقدت حتى اكتشفه في العام الماضي العالم الجليل العامل على إحياء تراث السلف عين اعين الحجاز صديقي الشيخ محمد نصيف بارك الله حياته وذلك في مخطوطات المكتبة العثمانية في حلب التي وقفها في اواسط القرن الثاني عشر الهجري عثمان باشا الدوركي الأصل الحلبي المولد المتوفى بمكة المشرفة سنة 1160 ه ) انتهى .
فائدة :

" ومن بين الانتقادات التي انتقدها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في بعض آرائه واجتهاداته المتعلقة بالحديث والتاريخ واصول الدين انتقده فيها بناء على ما ظهر له انه جانب الصواب وقد ذكرها الدكتور الفاضل خالد كبير علال في مبحث له في مجلة الحكمة وهي تصدر عن دار كنوز الحكمة العدد الأول ( 2009) :

انتقاده لابن تيمة في أحاديث أوردها في منهاج السنة :      انتقد الحافظ ابن حجر الشيخ ابن تيمية في أحاديث أوردها في كتابه منهاج السنة السنة النبوية ، في رده على الشيعي ابن المطهر الحِلي ، فقال الحافظ : ((وجدته كثير التحامل إلى الغاية في رد الأحاديث التي يوردها بن المطهر ، و إن كان معظم ذلك من الموضوعات و الواهيات ، لكنه رد في رده كثيرا منالأحاديث الجياد التي لم يستحضر حالة التصنيف مظانها ، لأنه كان لاتساعه في الحفظ يتكل على ما في صدره و الإنسان عامد للنسيان ) ( لسان الميزان ) ( ج6/ ص319) 

وقال الدكتور خالد علال في خاتمته بحثه : 
" وقد تبين منها أن أعتراضات الحافظ ابن حجر كانت ضعيفة مرجوحة أمام ما ذهب إليه ابن تيمية رحمه الله الذي كانت اراؤه واجتهاداته راجحة قوية صحيحة " 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ  شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر رحمه الله :
تصويب  للأستاذ فريد وجدي عفا الله عنه :
تصويب  للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا غفر الله له :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحارث بن أبي أسامة في " مسنده " حدثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الكريم : حدثنا إبراهيم بن عقيل عن أبيه عن وهب بن منبه عن جابر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ينزل عيسى ابن مريم فيقول أميرهم المهدي : تعال صل بنا فيقول : لا إن بعضهم أمير بعض تكرمة الله لهذه الأمة " 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في " المنار المنيف في الصحيح والضعيف " ( ص 147-148) :
 " إسناده جيد "

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وأقره الشيخ العباد حفظه الله ورفع قدره في رسالته في " المهدي " * المنشورة في العدد الأول من السنة الثانية عشرة من مجلة " الجامعة الإسلامية " ( ص304 ) .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
 وهو كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال أبي داود وقد أعل بالانقطاع بين وهب وجابر ..
قال ابن معين رحمه الله في إسماعيل بن عبد الكريم 
" ثقة رجل صدق والصحيفة التي يرويها عن وهب عن جابر ليست بشيء إنما هو كتاب وقع إليهم ولم يسمع وهب من جابر شيئا "

وقد تعقبه الحافظ المزي رحمه الله فقال في " تهذيب الكمال " :
" روى أبو بكر بن خزيمة في " صحيحه : عن محمد بن يحيى عن إسماعيل بن عبد الكريم عن إبراهيم بن عقيل عن وهب بن منبه قال : " هذا ما سألت عنه جابر بن عبد الله وأخبرني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول : أوكوا الأسقية وأغلقوا الأبواب ... الحديث 
وهذا إسناد صحيح إلى وهب بن منبه .

 " وفيه رد على من قال : إنه لم يسمع من جابر : فإن الشهادة على الإثبات مقدمة على الشهادة على النفي وصحيفة همام ( أخو وهب ) عن أبي هريرة مشهورة عند أهل العلم ووفاة أبي هريرة قبل جابر فكيف يستنكر سماعه منه وكانا جميعا في بلد واحد ؟"

ورده الحافظ في " تهذيب التهذيب " فقال رحمه الله : 
 ( " أما إمكان السماع فلا ريب فيه ولكن هذا في همام فأما أخوه وهب الذي وقع فيه البحث فلا ملازمة بينهما ولا يحسن الأعتراض على ابن معين رحمه الله بذلك الإسناد فإن الظاهر ان ابن معين كان يغلط إسماعيل في هذه اللفظة عن وهب : " وسألت جابرا ً "  والصواب عنده : عن جابر . والله أعلم ) 

 قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- " لا دليل عندنا على إطلاع ابن معين على قول وهب : " سألت جابراً " وعلى افتراض اطلاعه عليه ففيه تخطئة الثقة بغير حجة وذا لا يجوز ولا سيما مع إمكان السماع والبراءة من التدليس فإن هذا كاف في الأتصال عند مسلم والجمهور ولو لم يثبت السماع فكيف وقد ثبت ؟ وقد ذكر الحافظ في ترجمة عقيل هذا ان البخاري رحمه الله علق ( يعني في صحيحه ) عن جابر في " تفسير سورة النساء " أثراً في الكهان وقد جاء موصولا من رواية عقيل هذا عن وهب بن منبه عن جابر "
- ذكر هناك  ( 8/252) انه وصله ابن أبي حاتم من طريق وهب بن منبه قال : سألت جابر بن عبد الله عن الطواغيت .
ففيه التصريح أيضا بالسماع . وبالله التوفيق .
- وأصل الحديث في " صحيح مسلم " ( 1/95) من طريق أخرى عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : " سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تزال طائفة من أمتي يقاتلون على الحق ظاهرين إلى يوم القيامة " قال " فينزل عيسى ابن مريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول أميرهم : تعال صل لنا فيقول : لا إن بعضكم على بعض أمر تكرمة الله هذه الأمة " 
فالأمير في هذه الرواية هو المهدي في حديث الترجمة وهو مفسر لها . 


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" ومنهم من يبادر إلى إنكار الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في خروج المهدي في آخر الزمان ويدعى بكل جرأة انها موضوعة وخرافة !! ويسفه أحلام العلماء الذين قالوا بصحتها يزعم أنه بذلك يقطع دابر اولئك المدعين الأشرار ! وما علم هذا وأمثاله ان هذا الأسلوب قد يؤدي بهم إلى إنكار أحاديث نزول عيسى عليه السلام أيضا مع كونها متواترة ! وهذا ما وقع لبعضهم كالأستاذ فريد وجدي والشيخ رشيد رضا  وغيرهما فهل يؤدي ذلك بهم إلى إنكار ألوهية الرب سبحانه وتعالى لأن بعض البشر ادعوهما كما معلوم ؟! نسأل الله السلامة من فتن أولئك المدعين وهؤلاء المنكرين للأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة عن سيد المرسلين عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم " . والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
" وكتابنا هو صحيفة جابر بن عبد الله رواية الصنعانيين دراسة ونقد " للباحث عبدالله بن راشد الشبرمي بحث مقدم لنيل درجة الدكتوراه اكاديمية الدراسات الاسلامية كوالالمبور جامعة الملايا 2011"

وملخص الدراسة :

" حيث اثبت بالبراهين والادلة التاريخية بثبوت كتابة السنة في عصرها الاول ومن تلك الصحف صحيفة الصحابي الجليل : جابر بن عبد الله الانصاري رضي الله عنهما احد الصحابة المكثرين من الحديث المعتنين بالرواية وكتابة السنة وقد اشتهر عنه اكثر من صحيفة ومنها هذه الصحيفة التي قام الباحث بدراستها تأصيلا وتتبعا ..."
حيث ذكر الباحث من خلال دراسته في الفصل الخامس ( 90- 297) 
وبدأ بحديث " من لقي الله لا يشرك به شيئاً .."

وذكر الباحث في خاتمة بحثه نتائجه التي توصل اليها ( ص 303-306 ) واهمها :
- اثبتت الدراسة كتابة شيءكثير من السنة في وقت مبكر جدا في تاريخ الاسلام في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمادا على براهين اقتضتها الأدلة الصحيحة والشواهد التاريخية الثابتة 
- تكفل الله بحفظ الوحي : الكتاب والسنة 
- اتسمت كتابات المستشرقين المشككين بكتابة السنة في عصرها الأول بتعسفات وتعميمات فاسدة اخرجت بحوثهم عن مسارها العلمي الى نتائج اتخذوها مسبقا وتميزت بحوثهم تلك بالتحيز العنصري 
- الصحيفة تطلق عند المحدثين على معان متعددة منها : الأحاديث المكتوبة في مكان واحد وكذلك الأحاديث المروية بإسناد واحد ويطلق عليها أيضا : النسخة والكتاب .
- كانت للمحدثين عناية فائقة بالصحف الحديثية تتضح تلك في جهودهم الجبارة للبحث عنها وتحصيلها وروايتها 
- الصحابي الجليل : جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما أحد الصحابة المكثرين من الحديث المعتنين بالراوية وكتابة السنة وقد اشتهر عنه أكثر من صحيفة ومنها هذه الصحيفة ...
- هذه الصحيفة من طريق : وهب بن منبه عن جابر ويرويها الصنعانيون ومن رواتها إبراهيم بن عقيل بن معقل بن منبه * وقد رحل الإمام أحمد بن حنبل  رحمه الله من العراق إلى اليمن لسماع الصحيفة منه وجلس على باب بيته باليمن يومين ولكنه لم يحدثه بهذه الصحيفة لعسر إبراهيم في الحديث وهو من ثقات الصنعانيين 
- فصلت هذه الدراسة الخلاف في سماع وهب عن جابر رضي الله عنه وناقشها الباحث على ضوء أقوال المحدثين ومناهجهم 
- يرى الباحث بعد الدراسة التفصيلية الحديثية لأحاديث الصحيفة أن هذه الصحيفة من قبيل الوجادة وان متونها في حيز القبول عموما ويستثني الباحث رواية عبد المنعم بن إدريس الصنعاني فقد ذكرها للتنبيه عليها كما ذكر بعضا من ضعف الأحاديث وهي برقم ( 19) و( 43)  لمخالفتها ما هو أقوى منها وحديث ( 32) لعدم صحة المتابع وضعف حديث ( 63) سندا .
- لم يظهر للباحث من خلال دراسة أحاديث الصحيفة ان في الصحيفة حديثا استنكره الأئمة 
- روى من هذه الصحيفة الإمام بان خزيمة وابن حبان في صحيحهما والحاكم في المستدرك وعلق منها البخاري في صحيحه 
- اشتملت هذه الصحيفة على ( 71) حديثا خمسة أحاديث من هذه الصحيفة في الكتب التسعة وبقيتها في مصادر السنة الأخرى المطبوعة والمخطوطة وبلغ مجموع احاديث هذه الصحيفة إضافة الى الشواهد ( 441) حديثا
- اشتملت احاديث الصحيفة على ابواب متنوعة وهي مرتبة على كتاب الإيمان وكتاب الصلاة وكتاب الزكاة والصدقة ...
- انتشرت في زمان التابعين صحيفة فيها احاديث لجابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه وليس هو من كتبها وانما اشتملت على اقواله ومروياته وقد حفظها قتادة عن ظهر قلب كما ذكر غير واحد من اهل العلم .
- يمكن تصنيف احاديث الدراسة عموما الى الاقسام التالية :
· ما توبع وهب في روايته عن جابر بسند صحيح او في حيز المقبول عموما 
· ما توبع وهب في روايته عن جابر بسند ضعيف او من طريق مرسل وكانت المتابعة في حيز الرد 
· ما توبع وهب في روايته عن جابر بسند ضعيف او من طريق مرسل وكانت المتابعة في حيز الرد ولها شواهد تعضده مثاله [ حديث 4’ 23’24’58’59]
· ما تفرد به وهب عن جابر ولم اقف على متابع عنه مثاله [ 43’ 50]
· ما لم يصح السند فيه الى وهب عن جابر مثاله  [ 63]
· ما كان من طريق عبد المنعم بن ادريس بن سنان ابن بنت وهب بن منبه الصنعاني  مثاله [ 69-70 ]

فوائد منتقاة من كلام اهل العلم :

- " قال ابن ابي مريم عن يحيى ابن معين : " والصحيفة التي يرويها عن وهب عن جابر ليست بشيء إنما هو كتاب وقع اليهم ولم يسمع وهب من جابر شيئا " ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( 140/3) .
- "قال الالباني كما في الصحيحة ( 5/277) " لا دليل عندنا على اطلاع ابن معين على قوول وهب : سألت جابرا وعلى افتراض اطلاعه عليه ففيه تخطئة الثقة بغير حجة وذا لا يجوز ولا سيما مع امكان السماع والبراءة من التدليس فان هذا كاف في الاتصال عند مسلم والجمهور ولو لم يثبت السماع فكيف وقد ثبت " 
- الذي يتعين منه ان احاديث وهب وجادة وليست سماعا كما انتهى اليها الباحث والتصريح بالسماع في الاسانيد له قرائن يتوصلن اليها لمعرفة الحكم على الروايات بالاتصال  او الانقطاع  كما ذكر غير واحد من اهل العلم والتصريح بالسماع قد ثبت من غير وجه ذكر منها الالباني في الصحيحة وجها والباحث ذكر عدة اوجه تصريحه بالسماع ويحمل كلام ابن معين رحمه الله بقوله : " هو كتاب وقع اليهم " فكلامه له وجه الى آل وهب بن منبه فكانوا اربعة من ائمة الحديث كما ذكر المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ولم يحدد راويا منهم بعينه .وبالنظر الى نقد ابن معين رحمه الله يتبين الى انه قصد بذلك اصل الرواية لان مقصدة من كلامه ان هذه الاحاديث انما هي وجادة وقعت اليهم وليست من سماع وهب نص على ذلك صراحة عقيل بن معقل في رواية هشام بن يوسف قاضي صنعاء عنه بقوله ( اخبار مكة ) للفاكهي ( 1690) : " عن عقيل بن معقل قال : سمعت وهب بن منبه يقرأ صحيفة جابر بن عبد الله .
- وفيه ايضا رد الحافظ ابو زرعة العراقي كما في " تحفة التحصيل " ( ص 338) : " هذا كلام المزي وفيما قاله اخرا نظر لانه لا يلزم من تقريب سماع همام من جابر تقريب سماع وهب من جابر " 
- قال المزي في ( تهذيب الكمال ) ( ج7/498) 
وهب بن منبه [ خ م د ت س فق ]
كما ترى روى له الجماعة 
والحديث الذي اخرج له البخاري وليس له غيره 
من طريق سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو عن وهب بن منبه عن اخيه قال سمعت ابا هريرة يقول : " ليس أحد أكثر حديثا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مني إلا عبد الله بن عمرو فإنه كان يكتب وكنت لا أكتب " 
أخرجه البخاري والترمذي والنسائي ) انتهى .
والله أعلم 

ثانيا :

" وحديث الترجمة في إثبات نزول عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم وإجتماعه بالمهدي وهي عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة .

وومن كتب في الرد على منكري المهدي المنتظر  الشيخ العلامة حمود التويجري رحمه الله في كتابه " الاحتجاج بالاثر على من انكر المهدي المنتظر " قدم له الشيخ العلامة المحدث ابن باز رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى .

قال الشيخ العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله في مقدمة الكتاب ( ص 3) :

" فقد اطلعت على ما كتبه صاحب الفضيلة العلامة الشيخ حمود التويجري في الرد على الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد بن محمود فيما زعمه من عدم صحة احاديث المهدي المنتظر وانها موضوعة بل خرافة لا اصل لها فالفيته قد اجاد وافاد واوضح احوال الاحاديث المروية في ذلك عند اهل العلم وبين صحيحها من حسنها من سقيمها ونقل من كلام العلماء في ذلك ما يشفي ويكفي ...) 

سبب تأليف الكتاب : 

" قال مؤلفه ( ص7) : فقد رأيت رسالة للشيخ عبد الله بن زيد بن محمود رئيس المحاكم القطرية انكر فيها خروج المهدي في آخر الزمان وزعم ان القول بخروجه نظرية خرافية وان الاحاديث الواردة فيه كلها مختلقة مكذوبة ومصنوعة وموضوعة ومزورة وانه لا نهدي بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد سمى رسالته بما نصه " لا مهدي ينتظر بعد الرسول خير البشر " وقد جانب في رسالته الصواب وخالف ما عليه المحققون من اكابر العلماء كما انه تهجم على المحدثين والفقهاء المتقدمين ورماهم بالتقليد ونقل الحديث والقول على غلاته ورمى الامام احمد بقلة الامانة وعدم الثقة حيث زعم انه كان يستعير الملازم من طبقات ابن سعد وينقل منها ورمى الشافعي بالقصور والتقليد وزعم ان قول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية بصحة خروج المهدي انه اعتقاد سي وزلة عالم وخطأ وتقصير .. الى غير ذلك من الهفوات والزلات .. وقد رأيت من الواجب بيان اخطائه  لئلا يغتر بها من قل نصيبهم من العلم النافع ) انتهى  .

وقد ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله حديث الترجمة من بين الاحاديث التى احتج بها في خروج المهدي المنتظر وذكر تصحيح ابن القيم رحمه الله في " الحديث العاشر ( ص 17) . وتكلم على الحديث والرد على المدعو ابن محمود عفا الله عنه  ( ص 136-138).


وفي ( ص 138) : الرد على زعم ابن محمود ان ابن القيم قد انتقد احاديث المهدي كلها وذكر الشيخ تصحيح ابن القيم لبعض احاديث المهدي وايراد بعض كلامه .

وفي ( ص141) : تقول ابن محمود على ابن خلدون والرد عليه وردود العلماء على ابن خلدون في تضعيفه لبعض الأحاديث الثابتة في المهدي 
وفي ( ص144) تقليد ابن محمود لمحمد فريد وجدي في رد احاديث المهدي والرد عليهما 
وقال الشيخ في ثنايا رده :
"ان يقال ان محمد فريد وجدي قد ذكر في " دائرة المعارف " ان الذي نقله من الاحاديث الواردة في المهدي مأخوذ من مختصر الشعراني للتذكرة القرطبية وغالب ما نقله من الموضوعات وقد مزج معها قليلا من الاحاديث التي رواها ابوداود والترمذي وابن ماجه ثم قال هذا ما ورد من الاحاديث في المهدي المنتظر وقد فاته احاديث كثيرة من الصحاح والحسان فلم يذكرها ..
وايضا فان محمد فريد وجدي مؤرخ وثقافي وليس من علماء الحديث واهل الجرح والتعديل فلا يلتفت الى كلامه فيما ليس من اختصاصه .. 

وفي ( ص146) : تقول ابن محمود على الدارقطني والذهبي وإدخال ذلك في كلام محمد فريد وجدي الرد عليه والرد على اخطاء محمد فريد وجدي 

وفي ( ص 160) : زعم  ابن محمود تقليدا لأحمد أمين ان فكرة المهدي مقتبسة من عقائد الشيعة والرد عليه 

وفي ( ص 181-188)  الرد على قول ابن محمود ان الاحاديث في المهدي ضعيفة وموضوعة والرد عليه ان احاديث المهدي لم يذكر في القرآن ولا في الصحيحين ..
وفي ( ص 203) في الرد عليه : ان يقال ان ابن خلدون لم يحكم على احاديث المهدي كلها بالضعف كما زعم ابن محمود وانما حكم على اكثرها كما صرح في مقدمته وظاهر كلام ابن محمود ان ابن خلدون ال من تكلم في نقد احاديث المهدي ان العلماء الذين كانوا قبل زمان ابن خلدون لم يتعرضوا لاحاديث المهدي بالنقد وبيان الصحيح منها من الضعيف وهذا خلاف الواقع ... واوهم بكلامه ان ابن خلدون هو اول من نقد احاديث المهدي وبين عللها والواقع في الحقيقة ان ابن خلدون هو اول من توسع في تضعيف احاديث المهدي ولم يقتصر على تضعيف الاحاديث الضعيفة بل تجاوز ذلك الى تضعيف بعض الصحاح والحسان ولم يستثن منها من النقد الا القليل او الاقل منه . وبهذا فتح الباب لرشيد رضا ومحمد فريد وجدي واحمد امين وغيرهم من العصريين الذين تهجموا على احاديث المهدي وقابلوها كلها بالرد والاطراح ولم يفرقوا بين الثابت منها وغير الثابت وقد قلدهم ابن محمود وفي هذا العمل السيء وزاد عليهم حتى خرج عن حد المعقول الى غير المعقول فزعم ان احاديث المهدي كلها مختلفة ومكذوبة ومصنوعة وموضوعة ومزورة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليست من كلامه وانها احاديث خرافة وانها بمثابة حديث الف ليلة وليلة ...

وغير ذلك من الردود على المدعو ابن محمود في كتابه لولا خشية الإطالة لذكرنا بعضا من أهامه وأخطائه التي ملأها  في كتابه وكذبه على الائمة رحمهم الله  وتدليسه على القراء وله اخطاء كثيرة ومجازفات وشطحات وجراءة على تغيير بعض الاحكام الشرعية وغير ذلك من اباطيله .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
وهم الإستاذ محمد عبيد دعاس رحمه الله :


ما أخرجه أبو داود ( 1464) والترمذي ( 2915) وابن حبان ( 1790) والزيادة له والحاكم ( 1/552-553) وابن أبي شيبة في المصنف ( 10/498) وابن نصر في " قيام الليل " ( ص 70) وأحمد ( 2/192) الرامهرمزي في " المحدث الفاصل " ( ص76-77) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 4/435/1178) وابن عبد الهادي في " هداية الإنسان " ( 2/44/1) من طريق عاصم بن أبي النجود عن زر عن عبد الله – زاد بعضهم : ابن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " يقال لصاحب القرآن : اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية [ كنت ] تقرأ بها "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"وأوقفه بعضهم وهو في حكم المرفوع " 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن صحيح "

قال الذهبي رحمه الله :
"صحيح "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
قول الذهبي رحمه الله صحيح موافقة منه للحاكم ولكن سقط من " المستدرك " تصريحه بالتصحيح "
- وهو حسن للخلاف المعروف في عاصم بن أبي النجود 
- وله شاهد قوي يرويه فراس عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعا بلفظ " ( يقال لصاحب القرآن إذا دخل الجنة : إقرأ واصعد فيقرأ ويصعد بكل آية درجة حتى يقرأ آخر شيء معه )
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3825) وأحمد ( 3/40) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وعطية العوفي ضعيف وبه أعله الحافظ البوصيري رحمه الله في " الزوائد " ( 227/2) وفاته أنه لم يتفرد به فقد قال ابن ابي شيبة ( 10/498/10104) : حدثنا وكيع قال : حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي سعيد أو أبي هريرة – شك الأعمش – قال : " يقال لصاحب القرآن يوم القيامة : اقرأ وارقه فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرأها "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" اسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين وتردد الأعمش بين أبي سعيد وأبي هريرة لا يضر لأن كلاهما صحابي كما لا يضر وقفه لما سبق "

أوهام وتنبيهات :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

أخطأ في هذا الحديث رجلان :

أحدهما : المنذري رحمه الله فغنه عزا الحديث للترمذي وأبي داود وابن ماجه عن ابن عمرو وإنما رواه ابن ماجه عن أبي سعيد كما سبق بيانه .

والآخر :الأستاذ الدعاس فإنه عزاه في تعليقه على سنن الترمذي ( 8/117) للبخاري نقلا عن " تيسير الوصول " فلا أدري الوهم منه أم من " التيسير " ؟ فليراجع .
فائدة ( 1) :

"قال ابن عبد الهادي رحمه الله بعد أن عزا الحديث إلى بعض من ذكرنا وزاد رحمه الله ( النسائي ) ولم يروه في " الصغرى " له وإنما في " الكبرى – فضائل القرآن " كما في " تحفة الأشراف " للمزي رحمه الله ( 6/290) .

فائدة ( 2) :

"قال الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله : وكل حديث جاء فيه " عاصم عن زر عن عبد الله " غير منسوب فهو ابن مسعود غير هذا الحديث " 

فائدة ( 3 ) :

" قال الخطابي رحمه الله في " معالم السنن " ( 2/136) :" قلت : جاء في الأثر : أن عدد آي القرىن على قدر درج الجنة يقال للقارئ : ارق في الدرج على قدر ما كنت تقرأ من آي القرىن فمن استوفى قراءة جميع القرآن استولى على اقصى درج الجنة ومن قرأ جزءا منها كان رقيه في الدرج على قدر ذلك فيكون منتهى الثواب عند منتهى القراءة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" الأثر الذي أشار اليه الخطابي رحمه الله أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة ( 10/466/10001) : حدثنا محمد ابن عبد الرحمن السدوسي عن معفس بن عمران عن أم الدرداء قالت " دخلت علي عائشة رضي الله عنها فقلت :... ما فضل من قرأ القرآن ...فذكرته "

قال الألباني :
" وجملة القول أن إسناد هذا الأثر ضعيف .
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

"كتابنا هو " الجامع الصحيح " وهو " سنن الترمذي " لأبي عيسى الترمذي رحمه الله 279 ه .

درر الشيخ العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب ( ص 6) :

"أن هذا الكتاب كتاب الترمذي أنفع كتب الحديث لعلماء هذا العلم ومتعلميه إذ جعله مؤلفه رحمه الله تعالى معلما لتعليل الأحاديث تعليما عمليا فيكشف للقارئ عن درجة الحديث من الصحة او الضعف مبينا ما قيل في رجاله فمن تكلم فيهم مرجحا بين الروايات إذا اختلفت فإن فن تعليل الأحاديث اعوص أنواع علوم الحديث وأكبرها خطراً وادقها مسلكا لا يتقنها إلا من رسخت قدمه في معرفة الطرق والرجال واستنارت بصيرته بالكتاب والسنة وكان ابو عيسى الترمذي من اساطين هذا الفن واساتذته الكبار ...) 

- وقال رحمه الله في ( ص 16-19) :

" وتصحيح الكتب وتحقيقها من أشق الأعمال وأكبرها تبعة ولقد صور ابو عمرو الجاحظ ذلك أقوى تصوير في كتابه " الحيوان " ( ج1/ص79) ط الحلبي بمصر ) قال : " ولربما اراد مؤلف الكتاب أن يصلح تصحيفا أو كلمة ساقطة فيكون إنشاء عشر ورقات من حر اللفظ وشريف المعاني أيسر من إقام ذلك النقص حتى يرده الى موضوعه من امثلة الكلام فكيف يطبق ذلك المعارض المستأجر والحكيم نفسه قد أعجزه هذا الباب أو أعجب من ذلك انه يأخذ بأمرين قد أصلح الفاسد وزاد الصالح صلاحا ثم يصير هذا الكتاب بعد ذلك نسخة لإنسان آخر فيسير فيه الوراق الثاني سيرة الوراق الول ولا يزال الكتاب تتداوله الأيدي الجانية والعراض المفسدة حتى يصير غلطا صيرفا وكذبا معتما فيه فما ضنكم بكتاب تتعاقبه المترجمون بالإفساد وتتعاوره الخطاط بشر من ذلك أو بمثله ...) وقال الأخفش : " إذا نسخ الكتاب ولم يعارض ثم نسخ ولم يعارض خرج أعجمياً " 

( وفي غمرة هذا العبث تضيء قلة من الكتب طبعت في مطبعة بولاق قديما عندما كان فيها اساطين المصححين امثال الشيخ محمد قطعة العدوي والشيخ نصر الهريني وفي بعض المطابع الأهلية كمطبعة الحلبي والخانجي وهذه ميزة أن تجدها في شتى مما طبع بمصر قديما بلغ ما بلغ من الصحة والاتقان فها هي الطبعات الصحيحة المتقتنة من نفائس الكتب المطبوعة في بولاق امثال الكشاف والفخر والطبري وابي السعود وغير ذلك ..

( وعن ذلك كانت طبعات المستشرقين نفائس تقتنى واعلاقا تدخر وتغالي الناس وتغالينا في اقتنائها على علو ثمنها وتعسر وجود كثير منها على راغبيه ثم غلا قومنا غلو غير مستساغ في تمجيد المستشرقين والاشادة بذكرهم والاستحذاء لهم والاحتجاج بكل ما يصدر عنهم من رأي خطا او صواب يتقلدونه ويدافعون عنه ويجعلون قولهم فوق كل قول وكلمتهم عالية على كل كلمة إذ رأوهم اتقنوا صناعة من الصناعات صناعة تصحيح الكتب فظنوا انهم بلغوا فيما اشتغلوا به من علوم الإسلام والعربية الغاية وانهم اهتدوا الى ما لم يهتد إليه أحد من اساطين الإسلام وباحثيه حتى في الدين التفسير والحديث والعقيدة .....وجهلوا أو نسوا او علموا وتناسوا : أن المستشرقين طلائع المبشرين وأن جل ابحاثهم في الإسلام وما اليه إنما تصدر عن هوى وقصد دفين وإنهم كسابقيهم ( يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ) وإنما يفضلونهم بأنهم يحافظون على النصوص ثم هم يحرفونها بالتأويل والاستنباط نعم إن منهم رجالا احرار الفكر لا يقصدون الى التعصب ولا يميلون مع الهوى ولكنهم أخذوا العلم عن غير اهله وأخذوه من الكتب وهم يبحثون في لغة غير لغتهم وفي علوم لم تمتزج بارواحهم ...ومعاذ الله أن أبخس أحدا حقه او أنكر ما للمستشرقين من جهد مشكور في إحياء آثارنا الخالدة ونشر مفاخر أئمتنا العظماء ولكني رجل اريد أن أضع ألأمور مواضعها وان أقر الحق في نصابه .. ولكني رجل اتعصب لديني ولغتي اشد العصبية ...وأعرف أنه " ما غزي قوم قط في عقر دارهم إلا ذلوا " – وقد غزينا في عقر دارنا – وفي نفوسنا وفي عقائدنا وفي كل ما يقدسه الإسلام ويفخر به المسلمون .وكان قومنا ضعافا والضعيف مغرى أبدا بتقليد القوي وتمجيده فرأوا من أعمال الأجانب ما بهر أبصارهم فقلدهم في كل شيء وعظموهم في كل شيء وكادت ان تعصف بهم العاصف لولا فضل الله ورحمته ) انتهى .

ومن درر كلامه رحمه الله باختصار لولا خشية الإطالة لنقلت بحثه كاملا فقال ( ص :21) :

" لم يكن هؤلاء الأجانب مبتكري قواعد التصحيح وإنما سبقهم إليها علماء الإسلام المتقدمون وكتبوا فيها فصولا نفيسة ذكر بعضها الشيخ رحمه الله لتذكير القارئ ان علمائنا ابتكروا هذه القواعد لتصحيح الكتب المخطوطة وإذ لم تكن المطابع وجدت ولو كانت لديهم لأتوا من ذلك بالعجب العجاب ونحن وراثوا مجدهم وعزهم والينا انتهت علومهم ..
نبني كما كانت أوائلنا ... تبني ونفعل مثل ما فعلوا 

وقرأت بخط صاحب كتاب " سمات الخط ورقومه" على بن ابراهيم البغدادي فيه : " إن أهل العلم يكرهون الاعجام والإعراب إلا في الملتبس ".) انتهى .
وذكر رحمه الله قواعد تصحيح الكتب المخطوطة في ( ص21- 62)

وقال رحمه الله ( ص63) :

" .. لم يقع لي نسخة من سنن الترمذي يصح أن تسمى " أصلا " بحق كأن تكون قريبة من عهد المؤلف او تكون ثابتة القراءة والأسانيد على شيوخ ثقات معروفين ولكن مجموع الأصول التي في يدي يخرج منها نص أقرب الى الصحة من أي واحد منها ولم اكتب فيه حرفا واحدا إلا عن ثبت ويقين وبعد بحث وإطمئنان ووذكرت كل ما في النسخ من زيادات بين قوسين ...وكأن القارئ في هذه الطبعة من سنن الترمذي " يقرأ في جميع النسخ التي وصفت .. وإنما ارج وان يجد القارئ في هذا الكتاب تحفة من التحف ومثالا يحتذى في التصحيح والتنقيح واصلا موثوقا به حجة وليعلم الناس انا نتقن هذه الصناعة من تصحيح ووفهارس ونحوهما اكثر مما يتقنها كل المستشرقين ولا استثني وما ابغي بهذا فخرا ولا اقوله غرورا بالنفس وانما اقول ما اراه حقا لي او علي ..) انتهى 


وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله في مقدمته للجامع الكبير للترمذي رحمه الله :

"( وكان جل اعتماد العلامة الشيخ أحمد شاكر على نسخة العلامة محمد عابد السندي فقد ذكر في مقدمته أنها " هي العمدة في تصحيح الكتاب " والإمام العلامة الكبير الشيخ أحمد شاكر تغمده الله بواسع رحمته علامة الديار المصرية حمل لواء السنة في زمانه ولم تخلف مصر بعده مثله وما أظنه رأى مثل نفسه في بلده ... وقد عمل في هذا الكتاب ولم تكن كثير من الكتب قد طبعت أو فهرست ومنها " تحفة الأشراف " و " تهذيب الكمال " وكلاهما للمزي فلم يكن أمامه وليس بين يديه ما يستدل به من نسخ عتيقة إلا هذا الفعل .

وقال الشيخ شعيب ( ص 12) :

" ولو كان الإمام العلامة الشيخ أحمد شاكر أتم تحقيق هذا الكتاب على وفق الطريقة التي بدأ بها لقدم لنا دراسات نفيسة في هذا العلم الشريف لكنه توقف عن إتمامه ثم عاجلته المنية ..فأتم بعض الناشرين طبع هذا الكتاب وعهدوا به الى من ليس الحديث صنعته فاشرف الاستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي على نشر المجلد الثالث واشرف السيد ابراهيم عطوة عوض على نشر المجلدين الرابع والخامس وكان عملهما فيه شيئا عجبا من الاخطاء المركبة التي لا تقع لمن له ادنى معرفة بهذا العلم ..) انتهى .

· فوائد منتقاة من " العرف الشذي شرح سنن الترمذي " للمحدث محمد أنور شاه الكشميري رحمه الله حققه وصححه الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله 

· قال محققه في مقدمة كتابه ( ص : 8) :
- 
" سمع الترمذي من الإمام مسلم صاحب " الصحيح " أيضا لكن لم يرو في " جامعه " عنه إلا حديثا واحدا قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " التذكرة " في ترجمة الإمام مسلم : روى عنه الترمذي حديثا واحدا . انتهى .
" وقال الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله في " شرح الترمذي " لم يرو المصنف في كتابه شيئا عن مسلم صاحب " الصحيح " إلا هذا الحديث يعني " حديث : " أخصوا هلال شعبان لرمضان " وهو من رواية الأقران فإنهما اشتركا في كثير من شيوخهما انتهى كلام العراقي .

وقال محققه ( ص 12) :

" والعجب من ابن حزم : انه لم يعرف الترمذي وقال : هو مجهول فردّ عليه المحققون من أهل العلم بالحديث قال الحافظ الذهبي في " ميزان الاعتدال " ( 6/289) : ( محمد بن عيسى بن سورة الحافظ العلم أبو عيسى الترمذي صاحب " الجامع " ثقة مجمع عليه ولا التفات إلى قول أبي محمد بن حزم فيه في " الفرائض من كتاب الإيصال " : إنه مجهول فإنه ما عرف ولا درى بوجود " الجامع " و العلل " التي له . انتهى 
وهكذا كذلك ابن حجر رحمه الله كما في " تهذيب التهذيب " ( 9/388) .

فائدة ( 1 ) :

" كان أبو عيسى الترمذي في آخر عمره ضريرا لا اختلاف فيه وإنما الأختلاف في هل ولد أكمه أو صار ضريرا بعد أن كان بصيرا فقيل : إنه ولد أكمه وقيل : لا بل أضر في آخر عمره .والحق الثاني كما ذكر الحافظ رحمه الله في " تهذيب التهذيب .

فائدة ( 2) :

" قال العلامة الشاه عبد العزيز في " بستان المحدثين " : الحكيم الترمذي صاحب " نوادر الأصول " غير أبي عيسى الترمذي صاحب " الجامع " وهو يعني " جامع الترمذي " معدود في الصحاح الستة وأما " " نوادر الأصول " فأكثر أحاديثه ضعاف غير معتبرة وأكثر الجهال يظنون ان الحكيم الترمذي هو أبو عيسى الترمذي فينسبون الحاديث الواهية إلى أبي عيسى الترمذي ويزعمون أنها في " جامع الترمذي " ثم ذكر ترجمة الحكيم الترمذي " وترجمة كتابه " نوادر الأصول " .

وقال محققه ( ص : 15) :

والمشهور ب " الترمذي " من أئمة الحديث ثلاثة :
· ابو عيسى الترمذي صاحب " الجامع "
· ابو الحسن أحمد بن الحسن المشهور بالترمذي الكبير ذكره الذهبي في " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( 2/536) " تهذيب التهذيب " ( 1/24) 
· والحكيم الترمذي ترجمته في " حلية الأولياء : ( 10/233) وطبقات الصوفية ( 217) وسير اعلام النبلاء ( 13/439) 

فائدة ( 4 ) :


" أعلم أن الإمام ابا عيسى الترمذي رحمه الله مع إمامته وجلالته في علوم الحديث وكونه من أئمة هذا الشأن متساهل في تصحيح الأحاديث وتحسينها كما ذكر الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة " كثير بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن عوف المزني قال ابن معين : ليس بشيء وقال الشافعي وابو داود : ركن من اركان الكذب وضرب احمد على حديثه وقا الدارقطني وغيره متروك ... وأما الترمذي فروى من حديثه : الصلح جائز بين المسلمين وصححه فلهذا لا يعتمد العلماء على تصحيح الترمذي . انتهى ( ميزان الأعتدال ) ( 5/493) . وعدم اعتمادهم على تصحيح الترمذي وتحسينه إنما هو إذا تفرد بالتصحيح أو التحسين واما اذا وافق في ذلك غيره من أئمة الحديث فلا .

فائدة ( 5) :

" اعلم أن بعض العلماء الحنفية زعموا ان الإمام أبا عيسى الترمذي كان شافعي المذهب وبعضهم قالوا : إنه كان حنبلي المذهب وهذا قولهم بأفواههم وباطل ما يزعمون والحق انه لم يكن شافعيا ولا حنبليا كما انه لم يكن مالكيا ولا حنفيا بل كان رحمه الله من اصحاب الحديث متبعا للسنة عاملا بها ومذهبه مذهب اهل الحديث .
هذه بعض الفوائد والدرر من مقدمة الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ومن درر وفرائد الألباني في تحقيقه لسنن الترمذي رحمه الله فقال في المقدمة ( 8-10)  :

· من المعلوم عند الدارسين من العلماء لكتاب " سنن الترمذي " أن أسلوبه فيه يختلف كثيرا عن سائر الكتب الستة من ذلك أنه يعقب كل حديث – على الغالب -  بالكلام عليه تصحيحا وتحسينا وتضعيفا وهذا من محاسن كتابه لولا تساهل عنده في التصحيح عرف به عند النقاد من علماء الحديث ..) 
· ولقد اشتهر كتاب الترمذي عند العلماء باسمين اثنين :
الاول : " جامع الترمذي "
والاخر : " سنن الترمذي "
وهو بالأول أكثر وأشهر وبه ذكره الحفاظ المشهورون كالسمعاني والمزي والذهبي والعسقلاني وغيرهم 
إلا أن بعض المصنفين وغيرهم أضافوا إلى الأول صفة " الصحيح " فقالوا : " الجامع الصحيح " منهم كاتب حلبي في كتابه " كشف الظنون " فذكره بهذا الإسم بعد أن أطلقه على " صحيح البخاري " و " صحيح مسلم " وهما حريان بذلك لالتزامهما الصحة فيها بخلاف الترمذي ومن العجيب ان يتبعه ذلك العلامة أحمد شاكر فيطبع الكتاب بهذا العنوان " الجامع الصحيح وهو سنن الترمذي : !
مع أنه حققه تحقيقا علميا نادرا وانتقده في كثير من أحاديثه وسلم له بتضعيف بعضها ثم قلده في ذلك بعض النارين للكتاب ترويجا للبضاعة مثل دار الفكر في بيروت على سبيل المثال !!
وذلك غير صحيح عندي من وجوه : .. وذكرها ( ص 9) .
وقال رحمه الله :

" وإن مما يؤسف له أن لا ينتبه بعض المحققين والمعلقين على هذا الكتاب " الجامع " لبطلان هذه الكلمة سندا ومتنا فقد رأيت الأستاذ الدعاس قد طبعها تحت عنوان الكتاب !!ولئن جاز أن يقال ذلك فيه وفيه ما عرفت من الحاديث الواهية باعتراف المؤلف رحمه الله فماذا يقول القائل في كتاب الشيخين " الجامع الصحيح " حقا وقد قصد فيه الصحيح فقط ؟!

- وذا ظهر ما تقدم فمن الخطأ أيضا إطلاق بعض المتأخرين على الكتب الستة : " الصحاح الست " !! أي : " الصحيحين " و " السنن الأربعة " لأن أصحاب " السنن " لم يلتزموا الصحة ومنهم الترمذي وهو ما بينه علماء المصطلح كابن الصلاح وابن كثير والعراقي وغيرهم رحمهم الله .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للشيخ للمحدث حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله :
تصويب للشيخ للمحدث الدكتور سعد الحميد حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 8677) من طريق سعيد بن منصور : ثنا شهاب بن خراش : حدثني موسى بن يزيد الكندي قال : كان ابن مسعود يقرئ القرآن رجلاً فقرأ الرجل { إنما الصدقات للفقرآء والمساكين } مرسلة فقال  ابن مسعود : ما هكذا أقرأنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : كيف أقرأكها يا أبا عبد الرحمن ؟ قال : ( أقرأنيها : { إنما الصدقات للفقرآء والمساكين } فمدها ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" إسناد رجاله موثقون غير موسى بن يزيد الكندي فإني لم أعرفه ولا ذكره الحافظ المزي في شيوخ ابن خراش في " التهذيب " وقد ذكره الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 7/155) من طريق الطبراني لكن وقع فيه : " ومسهد بن يزيد الكندي " وقال عقبه : " ورجاله ثقات " 
وفي ثقات ابن حبان ( 3/260) : " مسعود بن يزيد يروي عن ابن عمر روى عنه محمد بن الفضل " 
والظاهر أنه هو ولم يورده البخاري وابن ابي حاتم في كتابيهما .
- ثم رأيت الحديث قد أورده الحافظ ابن الجزري في " النشر في القراءات العشر " ( 1/313) بإسناد إلى الطبراني به وفيه " مسعود بن يزيد الكندي " فدل على أن " موسى " في " الطبراني " محرف من " مسعود " والله أعلم .
- 
- قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله :
- " هذا حديث جليل رجال إسناده ثقات " 
- وشهاب بن خراش فيه بعض الكلام اشار الحافظ بقوله في " التقريب " : صدوق يخطيء"

وقال الذهبي في " الكاشف "

" وثقه جماعة وقال ابن مهدي : لم أر احدا وصفا للسنةمنه وقال ابن عدي : له بعض ما ينكر " 

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :

" فمثله حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى .
واستدل به ابن الجزري على وجوب مد المتصل وذكر ان قصره غير جائز عند أحد من القراء . 
تصويب وتنبيه :

"  وقع في " المعجم الكبير " : ( فمدّدها ) وفي " النشر " : ( فمدوها ) وفي " المجمع " : ( فمددوها ) ولعل الصواب ما أثبته .  والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه ورفع قدرهم :

" كتابنا هو " الطبراني الكبير " للحافظ الإمام الطبراني رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته حققه الشيخ المحدث حمدي السلفي رحمه الله .



" منهجه في المعجم الكبير : 

أولاً: اسم الكتاب: "المعجمالكبير".

ثانياً: موضوعه:
معرفة الصحابة بذكر أحوالهم وفضائلهم ومروياتهم - أو بعضها - مرتبين ترتيباً معجمياً، قال الطبراني: "هذا كتاب ألفْناه جامع لعدد ماانتهى إلينا ممن روى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرجال والنساء، على حروفألف ب ت ث" .

ثالثاً: بيان شرط مؤلفه فيه:

 التزم الطبراني الترتيب المعجميللصحابة من الرجال والنساء، - إضافة إلى ما سبق - حيث يقول: "خرجت عن كل واحد منهمحديثاً وحديثين وثلاثاً وأكثر من ذلك على حسب كثرة روايتهم وقلتها، ومن كان منالمقلين خرجت حديثه أجمع، ومن لم يكن له رواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلموكان له ذكر من أصحابه من استشهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو تقدم موته،ذكرته من كتب المغازي وتاريخ العلماء، ليوقف على عدد الرواة عن رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم وذكر أصحابه رضي الله عنهم، وسنخرج مسندهم بالاستقصاء "، ومما سبق يتبينأن الإمام الطبراني اشترط ما يلي:

- أن يخرج عدداً من مرويات كل صحابي مكثرأو متوسط، ولم يخرج لأبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في معجمه هذا؛ لأنه أفرده بمسند مستقلنظراً لكثرة مروياته، يقول الذهبي: " ليس فيه مسند أبي هريرة، ولا استوعب حديثالصحابة المكثرين " ، ويتنبه إلى أنه لم يشترط استيعاب حديث المكثرين.

 - التزم باستيعاب مرويات المقلين من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.

 - التزمبإيراد أسماء الصحابة الذين ليست لهم رواية، وعرف بهم، وذكر فضائلهم - من مروياتغيرهم -؛ لأن من أهداف تأليفه لهذا المعجم: معرفة الصحابة.

 - التزم بترتيبكل ما سبق على حروف المعجم.



ويمكننا القول بأنّ منهج الطبراني فيالمعجم الكبير على مجموعة من الأسس يمكن إجمالها فيم يلي:

 - بدأ بذكر الخلفاء الراشدين، على ترتيبخلافتهم، ثم أتبعهم بذكر بقية العشرة المبشرين بالجنة.

 - رتب أسماءالصحابة على حروف المعجم، وجعله ترتيب عامًا لكل الكتاب.

 - في مستهل مسندكل صحابي يترجم له؛ بذكر نسبه، ثم صفته، ثم سنده ووفاته. ثم ما أسنده عن رسول الله (.. هذا إذا كان لديه أحاديث في هذه الأبواب، فإن لم يعثر على شيء تركها دون التزامبهذا الترتيب.

 - إذا اجتمعت مجموعة من الأحاديث في موضوع ما عنون لهابعنوان مناسب؛ كأن يقول: " باب كذا ".

 - إن كان الصحابي مكثرًا ذكر بعضأحاديثه، وإن كان مقلًا ذكر جميع أحاديثه وإن روى عن الصحابي عدد من التابعين، ذكرأحاديث كل تابعي على حدة، وعنون لها بعنوان ذكر فيه التابعي عن الصحابي " فلان عنفلان ".

 - من لم يكن له رواية عن رسول الله ( أو تقدم موته يذكره نقلًا عنكتب المغازي، وتاريخ العلماء ليوقف على عدد الرواة عنه ).

 - إذا اشترك عددمن الصحابة في اسم واحد أفرد لهم بابًا خاصًا وعنون له بعنوان " باب من اسمه كذا ".

 - ذكر المؤلف أبوابًا ولم يترجم لها بترجمة، فيقول " باب " فقط هكذا،وهذا يفعله إذا ما كان بين هذا الباب والذي قبله أو بينه والذي بعده اتصال فيالموضوع.

 - إذا دارت عدة أحاديث لصحابي حول موضوع واحد، ووجد المؤلف أنهناك مرويات لصحابي آخر لها تعلق بهذا الموضوع، فإنه يذكرها ويغض النظر عن أنهاليست تحت ترجمة ذلك الصحابي، قصده بذلك استكمال النفع بالموضوع الواحد في موضعواحد، ثم يرجع فيستكمل مرويات الصحابي المترجم.

 - روايات المعجم جميعهامروية بصيغة الأداء " حدثنا " وهي أرفع صيغ الأداء عند ابن الصلاح.

 - قلّما يكرر حديثًا بسنده ومتنه كما هو، بل لابد من مغايرة، تتمثل غالبًا في تعددالطرق، وهذا من شأنه تقوية الحديث ورفعه من درجة إلى التي أعلىمنها.



رابعاً: بيان مشتملاته :

- عدد الصحابة الذين خَرَّج لهم الطبراني أوأوردهم مترجماً بهم مع التعريف: "1600"صحابي تقريباً، ولكنه قد يورد المختلف فيصحبته وينبه إلى ذلك، مثل صنيعه عند مسند جندب بن كعب حيث يقول: "جندب بن كعبالأزدي: قد اختلف في صحبته" ، وعدد مرويات الكتاب المطبوع: "22021"حديثاًتقريباً.

 - اشتمل المعجم على المرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهوأكثر مرويات الكتاب، وعلى كثير من الموقوف ولا سيما أنه يبدأ بالتعريف بالصحابي،ويذكر بعض شمائله وفضائله وأقواله، ومن ذلك ما ذكر في مسند أبي بكر الصديق رضي اللهعنه ، ومسند عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ومسند أبي عبيدة الجراح رضي الله عنه ،وفيه أقوال التابعين ومن دونهم المتعلقة بالتعريف بالصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، وذكرصفاتهم ونحوها، وقد نبه إلى ذلك في مقدمة المعجم الكبير بقوله: "ومن لم يكن لهرواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان له ذِكر من أصحابه من استشهد مع رسولالله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو تقدم موته، ذكرته من كتب المغازي وتاريخ العلماء" ،وهو يروي كل ذلك بالإسناد.

 - اشتمل المعجم على أقوال الطبراني نفسهبالتعريف بالصحابة، وذكر أنسابهم، وبلدانهم، وسابقتهم، وتواريخ وفياتهم، وهذا منالأمور التي اعتنى بها الإمام الطبراني كثيراً، كما اشتمل الكتاب أيضاً على شرحالطبراني للغريب، ومنه قوله: "الحش: البستان" .

 - اشتمل المعجم على بياناختلاف الرواة في مروياتهم، حيث عُني الطبراني بجمع طرق الحديث الذي يرويه، وقديبوب على ذلك، كما صنع في مسند عبد الله بن مسعودرضي الله عنه، حيث يقول: "الاختلافعن الأعمش في... " ، وفي موضع آخر قال: "الاختلاف عن الأعمش في حديث عبد الله فيصلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى" ، وغيره .



خامساً: طريقةترتيبه:

رتب الطبراني المرويات علىمسانيد الصحابة - في الغالب -، ورتب الصحابة على حروف المعجم - بعامة -، وقسمهم إلىرجال، ونساء، وتفصيل ذلك كما يلي:

 - رتب المرويات على حسب مسانيد الصحابةرضوان الله عليهم - في الغالب - ولكنه يروي في مسند الصحابي، أحاديث ليست منروايته، وذلك عند التعريف بهذا الصحابي، وذكر فضائله، وعند بيان صحبة من ليست لهرواية، وهو في أكثر الأحوال، يسوق: ما يتعلق بنسبة الصحابي، ثم ما يتعلق بصفته، ثمما يتعلق بسنِّه ووفاته، ثم يبوب بقوله: "ومما أسند".

 - تنوعت طريقته فيترتيب ما يسنده ويرويه الصحابي على أحوال، منها:

أ - يصنف مرويات الصحابيعلى الأبواب الفقهية.

ب - يقسم مرويات الصحابي المتوسط الرواية أو مكثرهاعلى تراجم من روى عنهم، فإذا كان ذلك الراوي عن الصحابي مكثراً أيضاً، قسم مروياتهعلى حسب من روى عن الراوي عن الصحابي، ومن ذلك: ما صنع عند مسند جابر بن سمرة رضيالله عنه، حيث قال: "سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة " ، ثم قال بعده: "سفيان الثوريعن سماك" وساق مرويات الثوري من هذا الطريق, ويبدأ برواية الصحابة ( الرجال ثمالنساء) عن الصحابة، ثم برواية التابعين (الرجال ثم النساء) عن الصحابة، وربما رتبتابع التابعين عن الرواة عن الصحابة على حسب البلدان كما صنع عند مسند: سهل بن سعدرضي الله عنه حيث ترجم بقوله: "ما روى أبو حازم: سلمة بن دينار عن سهل بن سعد" ، ثمترجم بقوله: "رواية المدنيين عن أبي حازم" وبعد أن ساق مروياتهم، ترجم بقوله: "المكيون عن أبي حازم" ، وبعد أن ساق مروياتهم، ترجم بقوله: "رواية البصريين عن أبيحازم" ، وكذا أيضاً قال: "رواية الكوفيين عن أبي حازم" .

ج- يجمع في مروياتالصحابي بين التصنيف على الأبواب الفقهية، وبين تقسيم المرويات على حسب التراجم،ومنه صنيعه عند مسند جبير بن مطعم رضي الله عنه حيث قسَّم مروياته على حسب من روىعنه، ثم صنف أحاديث هؤلاء الرواة عن الصحابي، على الأبواب الفقهية .

د - أحياناً يبوب بما يدل على اقتصاره على غرائب ما رواه الصحابي، مثل صنيعه عند مسندأبي ذر رضي الله عنه، حيث يقول: "من غرائب مسند أبي ذر" .

 - بدأ مسانيدالرجال من الصحابة بمسانيد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، وقدم الأربعة الخلفاء رضوانالله عليهم، ثم ساق باقي الصحابة، ورتبهم على حروف المعجم، وبدأ بأصحاب الأسماء ثمبأصحاب الكنى، والنساء في قسم مستقل، فبدأ بمسانيد بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وقدم منهن: فاطمة ، ثم زينب, ثم رقية, ثم أم كلثوم بنات رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم، ورضي الله عنهن، ثم أمامة بنت أبي العاص, وهي: بنت زينب بنت رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم، ثم أعقبهن بزوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقدم منهن: خديجة, ثمعائشة, بقية أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهن، وقد قال في مقدمةمسانيد النساء: "ما انتهى إلينا من مسند النساء اللاتي روين عن رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم، خرجت أسماءهن على حروف المعجم، وبدأت ببنات رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم وأزواجه لئلا يتقدمهن غيرهن، وكانت فاطمة أصغر بنات رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم، وأحبهن إليه، فبدأت بها لحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لها"، ثم ساق بقيةالنساء على حروف المعجم، وقسمهن كطريقته في تقسيم الرجال، إلا أنه زاد في النساء: قسم للمبهمات من الصحابيات رضوان الله عليهن.


عددأحاديثه:

طبع المعجم الكبير في عشرينمجلداً، لكن ينقصه خمس مجلدات، من المجلد الثالث عشر إلى السابع عشر.

وقدَّرالكتاني عدد أحاديثه بـ: ستين ألفاً، بينما يرى حاجي خليفة أنها خمس وعشرون ألفاًفقط(27).

والذي وجد في المطبوع بترقيم السلفي: "22021"حديثاً تقريباً،وبمراعاة الأجزاء المفقودة يتبيّن أن تقدير حاجي خليفة أقرب للصواب، واللهأعلم.
سابعاً: أهم مميزاته:

- يعتبر المعجم الكبير للطبراني من مصادر السنةالنبوية الأصيلة ذات الأهمية الجليلة.

 - يعتبر من الموسوعات الكبيرةالمسندة.

 - اشتماله على كثير من الزوائد على الكتب الستة.

 - يُعَد من أبرز المصادر الأصيلة في معرفة الصحابة، وذكر أنسابهم ووفياتهموفضائلهم.



ثامناً: جهود أهل العلم في العناية به:

طبع الكتاب بتحقيق العلامة حمدي عبد المجيدالسلفي، وقد نبه المحقق إلى أنه سقطت قطعة من مسانيد العبادلة، كما يوجد سقط فيمواضع أخر فاكتفى بتحقيق ما وجده، وألحق به فهارس متنوعة في آخر كل مجلد، ثم استدركالمحقق (عام 1415هـ) قطعة تشتمل على عدة مسانيد من مرويات العبادلة، حيث تبدأ منأثناء مرويات عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه، وتنتهي بمرويات عبد الله أبييزيد المزني رضي الله عنه، وتحتوي على (475) حديثاً، ولم يفهرس محتواها في كتابمعجم مسانيد الحديث لسامي التُوني.

كما حقق جُزءاً من القطعة السابقة الشيخأبو معاذ: طارق بن عوض الله ، وقد اشتملت على (242) حديثاً، إلا أن ما أخرج العلامةحمدي السلفي أتم.

وإلى جانب ذلك فقد عُني أهل العلم بتقريب أحاديث المعجمضمن أحاديث مصادر أخرى، فمنها ترتيب أحاديثه على الأبواب الفقهية، مثل كتاب كنزالعمال ، للعلامة علي بن حسام الدين الهندي - ت 975هـ-، وموسوعة الحديث النبويللدكتور عبد الملك بن أبي بكر قاضي.

ومنها: جمع زوائده على الكتب الستةالمعروفة في كتاب " البدر المنير في زوائد المعجم الكبير " وترتيب زوائد أحاديثه،في كتاب "مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد" كلاهما للعلامة علي بن أبي بكر الهيثمي - ت 807هـ، وهو في الزوائد على الكتب الستة، كما أن الإمام ابن كثير في كتابه جامعالمسانيد والسنن، قد عُني بزوائد الطبراني إلا أنه رتبها على الأسانيد, ورتب الأميرعلاء الدين على بن بلبان هذا المعجم على الأبواب، كما ذكر ذلك حاجي خليفة في كشفالظنون(2737).

ومنها ترتيب أوائل ألفاظ متون الأحاديث على حروف المعجم، مثلكتاب موسوعة أطراف الحديث النبوي الشريف، لأبي هاجر: محمد السعيد بن بسيوني، وفهارسالمعجم الكبير للطبراني، إعداد: عدنان عرعور ، الذي أورد أيضاً فهرساً بترتيبهابحسب الراوي الأعلى دون ذكر المرويات, ومثله معجم مسانيد كتب الحديث لساميالتُوني.

وقد كثرت نقول أهل العلم واستفادتهم من هذا الكتاب جدًا، لاسيماكتب التخريج، التي لا يكاد كتاب منها يخلو من ذكر معجم الطبراني الأوسط، ومنذلك:

نقل عنه الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب في أكثر من(288) موضعًا،والحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري في أكثر من(70) موضعًا، والمناوي في فيض القدير فيأكثر من(69) موضعًا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عددأحاديثه:

طبع المعجم الكبير في عشرينمجلداً، لكن ينقصه خمس مجلدات، من المجلد الثالث عشر إلى السابع عشر.

وقدَّرالكتاني عدد أحاديثه بـ: ستين ألفاً، بينما يرى حاجي خليفة أنها خمس وعشرون ألفاًفقط(27).

والذي وجد في المطبوع بترقيم السلفي: "22021"حديثاً تقريباً،وبمراعاة الأجزاء المفقودة يتبيّن أن تقدير حاجي خليفة أقرب للصواب، واللهأعلم.
سابعاً: أهم مميزاته:

- يعتبر المعجم الكبير للطبراني من مصادر السنةالنبوية الأصيلة ذات الأهمية الجليلة.

 - يعتبر من الموسوعات الكبيرةالمسندة.

 - اشتماله على كثير من الزوائد على الكتب الستة.

 - يُعَد من أبرز المصادر الأصيلة في معرفة الصحابة، وذكر أنسابهم ووفياتهموفضائلهم.



ثامناً: جهود أهل العلم في العناية به:

طبع الكتاب بتحقيق العلامة حمدي عبد المجيدالسلفي، وقد نبه المحقق إلى أنه سقطت قطعة من مسانيد العبادلة، كما يوجد سقط فيمواضع أخر فاكتفى بتحقيق ما وجده، وألحق به فهارس متنوعة في آخر كل مجلد، ثم استدركالمحقق (عام 1415هـ) قطعة تشتمل على عدة مسانيد من مرويات العبادلة، حيث تبدأ منأثناء مرويات عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه، وتنتهي بمرويات عبد الله أبييزيد المزني رضي الله عنه، وتحتوي على (475) حديثاً، ولم يفهرس محتواها في كتابمعجم مسانيد الحديث لسامي التُوني.

كما حقق جُزءاً من القطعة السابقة الشيخأبو معاذ: طارق بن عوض الله ، وقد اشتملت على (242) حديثاً، إلا أن ما أخرج العلامةحمدي السلفي أتم.

وإلى جانب ذلك فقد عُني أهل العلم بتقريب أحاديث المعجمضمن أحاديث مصادر أخرى، فمنها ترتيب أحاديثه على الأبواب الفقهية، مثل كتاب كنزالعمال ، للعلامة علي بن حسام الدين الهندي - ت 975هـ-، وموسوعة الحديث النبويللدكتور عبد الملك بن أبي بكر قاضي.

ومنها: جمع زوائده على الكتب الستةالمعروفة في كتاب " البدر المنير في زوائد المعجم الكبير " وترتيب زوائد أحاديثه،في كتاب "مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد" كلاهما للعلامة علي بن أبي بكر الهيثمي - ت 807هـ، وهو في الزوائد على الكتب الستة، كما أن الإمام ابن كثير في كتابه جامعالمسانيد والسنن، قد عُني بزوائد الطبراني إلا أنه رتبها على الأسانيد, ورتب الأميرعلاء الدين على بن بلبان هذا المعجم على الأبواب، كما ذكر ذلك حاجي خليفة في كشفالظنون(2737).

ومنها ترتيب أوائل ألفاظ متون الأحاديث على حروف المعجم، مثلكتاب موسوعة أطراف الحديث النبوي الشريف، لأبي هاجر: محمد السعيد بن بسيوني، وفهارسالمعجم الكبير للطبراني، إعداد: عدنان عرعور ، الذي أورد أيضاً فهرساً بترتيبهابحسب الراوي الأعلى دون ذكر المرويات, ومثله معجم مسانيد كتب الحديث لساميالتُوني.

وقد كثرت نقول أهل العلم واستفادتهم من هذا الكتاب جدًا، لاسيماكتب التخريج، التي لا يكاد كتاب منها يخلو من ذكر معجم الطبراني الأوسط، ومنذلك:

نقل عنه الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب في أكثر من(288) موضعًا،والحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري في أكثر من(70) موضعًا، والمناوي في فيض القدير فيأكثر من(69) موضعًا.


المبحث الثالث: طريقة الوصول إلى الحديثفيه:

للبحث عن موضوع الحديث في معجمالكبير للطبراني عدة خطوات، منها:

الأولى: أن يستفاد من إسناد ومتن الحديثالذي يراد الوصول إلى مظنته، مثل ما روى سعيد المسيب عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي اللهعنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الميت يعذب بما نيح عليه"، فبمعرفة اسمالراوي الأعلى وهو: عبد الله بن عمر يُتوصل إلى مظنة مروياته داخل المعجم الكبير؛لأن الطبراني ذكره في حرف العين من الأسماء في قسم الرجال ونظراً لكبر حجم معجمالطبراني فيمكن أن يستفاد من أحد كتب المداخل والفهارس التي تسهل الوصول إلى ذلك،مثل: معجم مسانيد كتب الحديث للتُوني حيث إنه فهرس مرتب بحسب الراوي الأعلى ترتيباًمعجمياً دقيقاً، فمن خلاله يُتعرف على بداية مرويات عبد الله بن عمر في معجمالطبراني الكبير، وبالاستفادة من الفهارس والمداخل التي تقرب محتوى المعجم يسهلالوصول إلى الحديث المطلوب.

الثانية: أن تُتجاوز المرويات التي يسوقهاالطبراني في معرفة نسبة الصحابي ونسبه وصفته، وسنه، ووفاته، حتى يتم الوصول إلىمرويات الصحابي والتي يبوب عليها الطبراني بقوله: "ومما أسند عبد الله بن عمر" فيبحث فيها.

الثالثة: أن يُبحث عن مرويات سعيد بن المسيب عن عبد الله ابنعمر - رضي الله عنهما - كما في السابق؛ لأن ابن عمر مكثر، وقد قسّم الطبراني مروياتالصحابة المكثرين، بحسب من روى عنهم لكنه لم يرتبهم على حروف المعجم، ولهذا يلزمالرجوع إلى الفهرس الذي أعده محقق معجم الطبراني، في آخر المجلد الذي تُوجد فيهمرويات الصحابي، ويُبحث عن موضع مرويات سعيد بن المسيب عن ابن عمر، فإذا عُرفتالصفحة التي تبين بداية مرويات سعيد بن المسيب عن ابن عمر، يتم البحث عندئذ عنالحديث المذكور في مرويات سعيد ابن المسيب عن ابن عمر، حتى يتوصل إليه.

ومنالجدير بالذكر أنه يمكن الوصول إلى أحاديثه عن طريق متنه كأوائل ألفاظه أو موضوعه،من خلال الفهارس والكتب التي عُنيت بترتيبه على هذا النحو، وتوضيحه في طرق التخريجبواسطة المتن، فإذا عثر على الحديث المطلوب يتم تخريجه بالعزو إلى المعجم وفقالأسلوب التوثيقي المعلوم.

وبالجملة فالكتاب موسوعة حديثية؛ احتوت علىمرويات عدد جم من الصحابة، وموسوعة تاريخية؛ احتوت على عدد جم من تراجم الصحابة،واحتوت على الكثير من العلم، فرحمة الله على المؤلف.

مراجع الفقرة: هذهالفقرة مستفادة من بحث للشيخ: دخيل بن صالح اللحيدان, بعنوان: طرق التخريج بحسبالراوي الأعلى, طبع في مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد (117). بتصرف, وزيادة من مصادرأخرى.

مبحث من إعداد الجمعية العلمية السعودية للسنة وعلومها بعنوان " منهج الإمام أبي القاسم الطبراني في معاجمه الثلاثة " " العدد العاشر ( 2010) 

التصويب الآخر :

قال محقق سنن " سعيد بن منصور " الشيخ المحدث سعد بن عبد الله الحميد حفظه الله بحديث رقم ( 1023- تفسير ) :

- " لم أجد راويًا بإسم ( موسى بن يزيد الكندي ) بهذا الاسم، إلا أن يكون موسى بن يزيد بن موهب الأملوكي، أبا عبد الرحمن الشامي، الذي يروي عن أبي أمامة ويروي عنه معاوية بن صالح، ويقال له أيضًا: موسى بن مرّة، فإن كان هو فهو مجهول الحال، فقد ذكره البخاري في ((التاريخ الكبير)) (7 / 297 / رقم 1270) وسكت عنه، ولم يذكر فيه ابن أبي حاتم جرحًا ولا تعديلاً (8 / 167 / رقم 746) ، وذكره ابن حبان في ((الثقات)) (5 / 405) .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

"  وفي  " الإتقان في علوم القرآن "  للسيوطي رحمه الله ( 1/257) ذكره على الصواب – مسعود بن يزيد الكندي – وقال حديث حسن جليل .. أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير .

وفي " مصاعد النظر للإشراف على مقاصد السور " ( 1/476) للبقاعي رحمه الله قال : " وللطبراني في الكبير " قال الهيثمي ورجاله ثقات عن مسعود بن يزيد الكندي .

وفي " النشر في القراءات العشر " ( 1/313)  للحافظ ابن الجزري رحمه الله باسناده الى الطبراني به وفيه " مسعود بن يزيد الكندي " 

الخلاصة :
" فدل على ان " موسى " في " الطبراني " محرف من " مسعود " والله اعلم .كما قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .

فائدة :

ومن درر وفوائد  " سنن سعيد بن منصور " للشيخ سعد الحميد في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص86) :

" وقد أخرج أصحاب الكتب الستة لسعيد بن منصور واحتج به البخار ومسلم في صحيحهما وهو من شيوخهما ومن شيوخ أبي داود السجستاني إلا أن مسلما أكثر من الإخراج عنه في الصحيح أكثر من البخاري فعدد الأحاديث الذي لم يخرج له سوى حديث واحد وهو أحد النفر الأربعة الذين قيل ان مسلما عناهم بقوله : ( انما وضعت هاهنا ما اجمعوا عليه ) 

- وقال في ( ص87-89) :
- " واما البخاري فإنه روى في الصحيح عن سعيد بن منصور باسطة يحيى بن موسى البلخي ولم يرو عنه مباشرة ولذا لم يذكره المزي في تهذيب الكمال ولا الذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء ولا ابن حجر في تهذيب التهذيب في شيوخ البخاري ..... وذلك لا يعني استيفاءهم لشيوخ الراوي وتلاميذه واستدللت على ان سعيدا من شيوخ البخاري بالآتي :
· روايته عنه مباشرة في بعض كتبه ومن ذلك الادب المفرد والتاريخ الصغير 
· قال مغلطاي في إكمال تهذيب الكمال : ( وفي كتاب الزهرة روى عنه اي عن سعيد بن منصور – البخاري ثم روى عن يحيى ابن موسى عنه )
· قال الحافظ  ابن حجر في فتح الباري في تعليقه على الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري عن يحيى بن موسى عن سعيد بن منصور قوله : " سعيد بن منصور وهو من شيوخ البخاري وربما روى عنه بواسطة كما هنا 

- وذكره الذهبي رحمه الله ممن يعتمد قوله في الجرح والتعديل ( ص 158-159) 
مؤلفاته رحمه الله :
فقال في ( ص107) :
· كتاب السنن بعضهم يسميه ( مصنف سعيد بن منصور )
· كتاب التفسير 
· كتاب الزهد
والواقع ان كتاب التفسير وكتاب الزهد من ضمن السنن 
- ومع حرصه تحريه قد يخطئ سعيد كغيره من الائمة الذين لم يسلم منهم احد من الخطأ لكن أخطأءهم مغمورة في بحر صوابهم والماء إذا بلغ القلتين لم يحمل الخبث وهذا إمام الأئمة مالك بن أنس رحمه الله أخطأ في اسم الصنابحي هذا خطأه البخاري رحمه الله كما في " تهذيب التهذيب " ( 6/90-91) فهل حط من قدره ؟ هذا إمام الجرح والتعديل يحيى بن سعيد القطان يقول عنه الإمام أحمد : ( ما رأيت أقل خطأ من يحيى ولقد أخطأ في أحاديث ) ثم قال : " ومن يعرى من الخطأ والتصحيف " وكم للبخاري رحمه الله من أخطاء في الرواة في تاريخه الكبير دفعت ابن ابي حاتم إلى أن يؤلف مؤلفا في بيان أخطاء البخاري رحمه الله فسعيد بن منصور أخطا كما أخطأ غيره من الأئمة ..

من أتفق معه في الاسم واسم الأب :
· أورد الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه " المتفق والمفترق " ( ص109-110) خمسة ممن يسمون سعيد بن منصور أحدهم صاحب السنن والأربعة الآخرين لتمييزهم عن المترجم له :
· سعيد بن منصور بن محرز بن مالك الجدذامي الشامي وهو اعلى طبقة من صاحب السنن لأن الوليد بن مسلم من شيوخ صاحب السنن 
· سعيد بن منصور الرقي وهذا يقارب طبقة صاحب السن 
· سعيد بن منصور المشرقي الكوفي وهو اعلى طبقة من صاحب السنن لأنه يروي عن زيد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب المقتول سنة اثنتين وعشرين ومائة 
· سعيد بن منصور بن حنش وهو اعلى من طبقة صاحب السنن 

منهج المؤلف في كتاب السنن : ( ص 170-187) :

· الكتاب مقسم الى اجزاء الا انه اختلف في هذه التجزئة فابن خير الاشبيلي يقول اثنان وعشرون جزءا وابن دحية الكلبي يقول اربعو وعشرون جزءا – وهذا الاختلاف نظير ما وقع لكل منهم 
· يتلو ذلك عدة كتب منها كتاب الوضوء والصلاة والجنائز والزكاة وصلاة العيدين وصدقة الفطر والصيام والاعتكاف والمناسك والجهاد والفرائض والأشربة واللقطة والصيد والذبائح والضحايا والعقيقة والحدود والأدب والجامع .ذكره بهذا الترتيب ابن خير الاشبيلي 
· وجميع هذه الكتب المذكورة تقع في الجزء المفقود من السنن عدا كتاب الجهاد وكتاب الفرائض فإنهما ضمن المطبوع من السنن بتحقيق الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي وهو يبدأ بكتاب الفرائض ثم الوصايا ثم النكاح ثم الطلاق ثم الجهاد وهو آخر المطبوع ويليه هذا القسم المحقق الذي يبدأ بكتاب فضائل القرآن ثم التفسير مرتبا حسب ترتيب السور إلا ان الذي حققت منه ينتهي الى نهاية سورة المائدة والباقي لا يزال مخطوطا .. والمطبوع بتحقيق الأعظمي يبدأ بكتاب الفرائض إلا أن تسميته بكتاب الفرائض لم ترد إلا في نهايته ..
· ولكن بالرجوع الى المطبوع من السنن بتحقيق الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي والقسم الذي لا يزال مخطوطا نجد أن المصنف يترجم للأباب بخلاصة ما تضمنته من مباحث فقهية بترجمة مطلقة تدل على فقهه واستنباطه ثم يورد تحتها من الأحاديث والآثار ما يندرج في تلك الترجمة 

أنواع المرويات عنده :

"  ( ..هو شبيه بمصنفي عبد الرازق وابن ابي شيبة يضمان  العديد من الاحاديث الآثار ففيها المرفوع سواء كان موصولا أو مرسلا وفيها الموقوف وفيها المقطوع وهذا القسم الذي حققته يضم تسعة وستين وثمانمائة من الاحاديث والآثار منها واحد وخمسون ومائة حديث مرفوع وهي قسمان : موصولة ومرسلة فالموصول منها : اثنان وثمانون حديثا والمرسل تسعة وستون حديثا والموقوفة عددها خمسة وعشرون وثلاثمائة حديث والمقطوعة فعددها ستة وثلاثون واربعمائة حديث اكثرها عن التابعين وبعضها قليل جدا عن اتباع التابعين ..)  ا ه 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 6/124/5636) حدثنا أحمد بن رشدين ثنا عمرو بن خالد الحران ثنا ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن  محمد بن سهل بن أبي حثمة عن أبيه قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر يقول : ( أجتنبوا الكبائر السبع : فسكت الناس فلم يتكلم أحد فقال : ألا تسألوني عنهن ؟ الشرك بالله وقتل النفس والفرار من الزحف وأكل مال اليتيم وأكل الربا وقذف المحصنة والتعرب بعد الهجرة " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
· إسناد ضعيف لضعف أحمد بن رشدين  وكذا ابن لهيعة 
· أشار الهيثمي رحمه الله  في المجمع ( 1/103) الى إعلاله بهم 
· ولكنه لم يتفرد به فقال البخاري رحمه الله في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 1/1/107) : ( أنا إسحاق عن عبدة سمع ابن اسحاق عن محمد بن سهل بن أبي حثمة سمع اباه : سمع علياً : " الكبائر سبع " وقال الوليد بن كثير : حدثني محمد بن سهل بن أبي حثمة مثله " 
· ذكره في ترجمة محمد بن سهل هذا ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وقد كشفت لنا هاتان الروايتان عند البخاري أن في رواية الطبراني علة أخرى وهي أن الحديث من " مسند علي " وليس من مسند سهل بن أبي حثمة " فإنه رواه عن علي في الروايتين وهما أصح من رواية ابن لهيعة كما هو ظاهر .

الخلاصة :
قال رحمه الله :

" وإذا عرفت ما سبق : " فالحديث قوي لا علة له إلا ان تمسك أو حاول أحد إعلاله بمحمد بن سهل لكن قد روى عنه أولئك الثلاثة : يزيد بن أبي حبيب و محمد بن إسحاق والوليد بن كثير وهو أبو محمد المدني وكلهم ثقة ويضم إليهم أبو عفير الأنصاري والحجاج بن أرطأة عند ابن أبي حاتم ( 3/2/277) ولم يذكر أيضا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وقد روى عنه هؤلاء الخمسة وزد على ذلك أن ابن حبان ذكره في الثقات ( 3/238) فالنفس تطمئن للاحتجاج بحديث مثله وعلى ذلك جرى عمل كثير من المحققين .. فلا جرم أن الحافظ ابن حجر سكت عليه في الفتح ( 12/182) ثم صرح في الصفحة التالية بصحته يعني لشواهده وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى .

تنبيه :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وقع للحافظ رحمه الله خطأ في النقل يحسن التنبيه عليه فإنه قال :

" وللطبراني من حديث سهل بن أبي خيثمة !!عن على رفعه ..."  ثم ذكر حديث الترجمة .

- فذكر علي في رواية الطبراني خطأ ظاهر ويؤكد ذلك أن الحافظ ابن كثير ذكره في التفسير ( 1/484) من رواية ابن مردويه عن الطبراني إلا انه وقع فيه ك " الفتح " : ( أبي خيثمة ) هو خطأ مطبعي إنما رواه عن علي البخاري في " التاريخ " كما سبق – من طريق عبدة عن ابن إسحاق .

فائدة :

" وقد أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله في " التفسير " ( 5/25) من طريق أخرى عن ابن إسحاق عن محمد بن سهل بن أبي حثمة عن أبيه قال : ( إني لفي هذا المسجد مسجد الكوفة وعلي رضي الله عنه يخطب....الحديث "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وهذا موقوف ظاهر الوقف وبه أعل ابن كثير رواية الطبراني المرفوعة فقال عقبها : " وفي إسناده نظر ورفعه غلط فاحش والصواب ما رواه ابن جرير ..."  
لكن :
يمكن أن يقال : إنه موقوف في حكم المرفوع فلا منافاة بينهما ولا سيما وقد جاءت له شواهد مرفوعة ذكرها الشيخ رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " 
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه ورحمهما :

فوائد منتقاة من درر وفرائد اهل العلم :

" فائدة ( 1 ) :

" قال الحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله في " الجواهر والدرر " ( 2/707-طبعة ابن حزم " (  لكن اكثر النسخ التي سارت في الآفاق فيها سقم كثير مع كونها قبل الملحق المتجدد نعم في الغرب فيما أظن نسخة السندبيسي هي معتمدة وكذا أولى النسخ بمكة نسخة بخط الشيخ بن قمر عند قاضيها الشافعي كان الله له واخرى بخط ابن نصر الله عند اخيه الفخر ابي بكر ..)

تنبيه :

" وفي نسخة مكتبة الاحقاف ( 275) لمحقق الاستاذ الفاضل / ابراهيم باجس : " والصواب : " .. بن فهد الهاشمي- وليس بن قمر  – لان النسخة قرأها العز ابن فهد على مصنفها الحافظ السخاوي .) 

فائدة ( 2 ) :
وفي كتاب الشيخ ابو الاشبال احمد شاغف  "  إتحاف القارئ بسد بياضات فتح الباري " فقال غفر الله له في ( ص : 3) :

" فإن كتاب " فتح الباري " بشرح صحيح البخاري وحيد لا مثيل له الا وإنه موسوعة علمية كبيرة لم تر العيون ثانية وفيه علوم جمة وهو كتاب حافل بمسائل ومباحث حديثية وفقهية ونحوية وغيرها عديدة ولا يقدر قدره إلا من كان له شغف ومحبة للعلم عامة وللسنة المحمدية خاصة . إلا و إن مؤلفه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله المتوفى ( 852 ه ) قد بذل جهده في هذا السفر الجليل وكشف عن كنوز السنة الخفية ومن علوم المسلمين الباهرة العبقرية .

 وطبع " فتح الباري " عدة طبعات وعدة مرات واجل هذه الطبعات واحسنها هي الطبعة الهندية في دهلي ( سنة 1310 ه ) وهي طبعة حجرية والنسخ من هذه الطبعة نادرة اليوم جدا وتليها طبعة بولاق بمصر ( سنة 1310 ه ) وكلا الطبعتين من حسنات السيد النواب محمد صديق حسن خان القنوجي احد علماء السلفيين في بلاد الهند .وتليها طبعة المطبعة السلفية بالقاهرة ( سنة 1308 ه ) والتي كانت بعناية سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز حفظه الله والشيخ محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله وهناك طبعات اخرى مثل المطبعة المنيرية بالقاهرة وغيرها .

وكأي عمل علمي كبير فإن هذه الطبعات قد حفلت ببعض المشكلات ومن ذلك : الخطاء المطبعية وذكر مثالان لذلك ( ص :4-5 ) .

وقال مؤلفه ( ص :6 ) :
"
" إسهاما لخدمة كتاب " فتح الباري " أقدم هذا الكتاب بعنوان " إتحاف القارئ بسد بياضات فتح الباري " وه كتاب يهتم بجانب من الواجب تجاه : فتح الباري " ويتمثل في سد البياضات التي وجدت في جميع الطبعات القائمة ..) 
" ويتضح ..ان معنى البياض هو الفراغ الذذذي بين ذذكذذلذمذذتذذيذ  ن في جملة واحدة حيث لايتم معناها إلا بملء ذلك الفراغ وهذا يبين مدى تأثير البياضات على القارئ وعلى النص ويبين أن ملء البياضات مسألة 
" وأسباب وجود البياضات في النصوص المخطوطة والمطبوعة أسباب عديدة منها : ما يتعلق بالمصنف الأصلي للنص فإن معظمهم مثل الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله كانوا يكتبون من الذاكرة أحيانا بدن مصادر مكتوبة أمامه ولهذا لا تسعفه الذاكرة تارة فيضطر إلى ترك بياض على ان يملأ فيما بعد حينما تسعفه الذاكرة او حينما يعود الى مراجعة اذا تيسر والذي يظهر من الاستقراء ان هذا السبب قليل جدا في بياضات فتح الباري ومنها ما يتعلق بالنساخ فان بعضهم قد يتعذر عليه قراءة خط المؤلف فيترك مكان ما تعذر عليه قراءته فارغا والذي يظهر ان اكثر بياضات في " فتح الباري " من هذا القبيل ) انتهى .

فائدة ( 3 ) :

" الحديث اخرجه الطبري في تفسيره ( 5/25) من رواية علي رضي الله عنه ولكن الحافظ قال : " للطبراني من حديث سهل بن ابي خيثمة عن علي رفعه .." 
وذكر علي رضي الله عنه في رواية الطبراني ..فيه نطر 
لعل والله اعلم " وقع تصحيف "
لكن :
الذي يبين ويزيد الامر وضوحا قول الحافظ رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى في " فتح الباري " ( وللطبراني من حديث سهل ..... وله في الاوسط من حديث ابي سعيد ..) فدل على ان الحافظ قد وهم رحمه الله .والمعصوم من عصمه الله . ومن لا يعرى عن الخطأ .
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
h

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للشيخ صلاح الدين المنجد رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه يعقوب الفسوي في المعرفة ( 2/746-748) والمخلص في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 7/2) والجرجاني في " الفوائد " ( 164/2) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 6/133) وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 1/120) من طرق عن توبة العنبري عن سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا فقال : " اللهم بارك لنا في مكتنا اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا اللهم بارك لنا في شامنا وبارك لنا في صاعنا وبارك لنا في مدنا فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ! وفي عراقنا فأعرض عنه فرددها ثلاثا كل ذلك يقول الرجل : وفي عراقنا فيعرض عنه فقال : بها الزلازل والفتن وفيها يطلع قرن الشيطان )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين " 
وتابعه زياد بن بيان : ثنا سالم به .
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " ( 1/246/1/4256) وأبو علي القشيري الحراني في " تاريخ الرقة " ( 2/20/1-2) والربعي في " فضائل الشام ودمشق " ( 11/20) وابن عساكر ( 1/121) 
وقال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لم يروه عن زياد إلا إسماعيل تفرد به ابنه حماد ! " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
كذا قال ! وهو عند ابن عساكر من طريق سليمان بن عمر الأقطع 
والإسناد جيد .

تصويب للحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله :

بقوله " لم يروه عن زياد إلا إسماعيل تفرد به ابنه حماد " !

· تابعه كما عند ابن عساكر من طريق سليمان بن عمر الأقطع : ثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم – وهو ابن علية – به .
· وتابعه نافع عن ابن عمر به ولم يذكر مكة .
اخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 12/384/13422) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده جيد "
· وتابعه أزهر بن سعد أبو بكر السمان : اخبرنا ابن عون ب هالا انه قال : " نجدنا " مكان " عراقنا " والمعنى واحد 
اخرجه البخاري ( 1037 و 7094) والترمذي ( 3948) وابن حبان ( 7257 – الاحسان ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 14/206/4006) وصححوه واحمد ( 2/118) وابن عساكر ( 1/122 )
· وتابعه عبد الرحمن بن عطاء عن نافع به إلا أنه قال :
" مشرقنا " مكان " عراقنا " وزاد في آخره :
" وبها تسعة أعشار الشر "
أخرجه أحمد ( 2/90) والطبراني في الأوسط ( 1/102/2/2087)

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ولفظ الزيادة عنده : " وبه تسعة أعشار الكفر وبه الداء العضال " 
وفي ثبوت هذه الزيادة فيه نظر لتفرد عبد الرحمن بن عطاء دون ساءر الرواة ولا يظهر لي أنها في حكم المرفوع . والله أعلم .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

"  وإنما أفضت في تخريج هذا الحديث الصحيح وذكر طرقه وبعض ألفاظه لأن بعض المبتدعة المحاربين للسنة والمنحرفين عن التوحيد يطعنون في الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب مجدد دعة التوحيد في الجزيرة العربية ويحملون الحديث عليه باعتباره من بلاد "نجد " المعروفة اليوم بهذا الإسم وجهلوا أو تجاهلوا انها ليست هي المقصودة بهذا الحديث وإنما هي ( العراق ) كما دل عليه أكثر طرق الحديث وبذلك قال العلماء قديما كالإمام الخطابي وابن حجر العسقلاني وغيرهم .
وجهلوا أيضا ان كون الرجل من بعض البلاد المذمومة لا يستلزم انه هو مذموم أيضا إذا  كان صالحا في نفسه والعكس بالعكس فكم في مكة والمدينة والشام من فاسق وفاجر وفي العراق من عالم وصالح وما أحكم قول سلمان الفارسي لأبي الدرداء حينما دعاه ان يهاجر من العراق إلى الشام : " أما بعد فإن الأرض المقدسة لا تقدس احدا وإنما يقدس الإنسان عمله " 

وقال رحمه الله :

" وفي مقابل أولئك المبتدعة من أنكر هذا الحديث وحكم عليه بالوضع لما فيه من ذم العراق كما فعل الأستاذ صلاح الدين المنجد في مقدمته على " فضائل الشام ودمشق " ورددت عليه في تخريجي لأحاديثه وأثبت أن الحديث من معجزاته صلى الله عليه وسلم العلمية .

والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" كتابنا " أحاديث في فضائل الشام ودمشق استخرجتها من كتاب الحافظ أبي الحسن الربعي ت 444ه المسمى " فضائل الشام ودمشق " الذي قام بطبعه المجمع العلمي بدمشق سنة 1370 ه بتحقيق الاستاذ صلاح الدين المنجد رحمه الله وخرج أحاديثه الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله " 

قال الشيخ الألباني في مقدمة تحقيقه (ص :3-4) :

" ومن الفوائد التي حواها " تاريخ دمشق الشام " للحافظ ابن عساكر رحمه الله الذي نقلت منه بعض الفوائد العزيزة التي يندر وجودها عند غيره في الرد على بعض الأحزاب والأشخاص من اهل البدع والأهواء الذين يردون الأحاديث الصحيحة لمجرد مخالفتها لأرائهم الفاسدة كالشيخ أحمد الغماري وغيره ..

" ومنها التنبيه على وهم لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في تصحيحه لحديث ضعيف إسناده وعلى عزوه لحديث آخر ل " الصحيح " وليس فيه ! وغير ذلك من الفوائد .

وقال الشيخ ( ص 7) :

" بلغت أخبار الكتاب ( 119 ) خبرا وهي تنقسم الى ثلاثة أقسام :

· احاديث مرفوعة الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأكثرها صحيح وبعضها ضعيف وبعضها مرفوع ومجموعها مع المكرر ( 41 ) حديثا 
· احاديث موقوفة على بعض الصحابة من التابعين ومن دونهم وجلها لا تصح أسانيدها لأن مدارها على مجاهيل وضعفاء ومجموعها ( 47 ) حديثا موقوفا 
· اسرائيليات واكثرها يدور على كعب الأحبار وكل الأسانيد إليه لا تصح والباقي منها عن غيره وفيهم ثلاثة من الصحابة : عبد الله بن سلام وعبد الله بن عباس وعبد الرحمن بن عائش الحضرمي وفي صحبته هذا اختلاف والأسانيد الى ثلاثتهم لا تصح وكذا الأسانيد الى غيرهم قد تبين لي ضعفها إلا القليل منها فغن القطع فيها صحة أو ضعفا متوقف على مراجعة تراجم بعض الرواة في " تاريخ ابن عساكر " وذلك غير متيسر لي .

"  ومن غرائب ما في هذه الإسرائيليات أن بعضها ينتهي إسناده إلى رجل يوناني انظر رقم ( 40) ) انتهى .

وهم الأستاذ صلاح الدين المنجد رحمه الله :
· في الحديث الرابع ( ص 14-15) : عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الشام أرض المحشر والمنشر " حديث صحيح أخرجه الإمام أحمد ومن طريقه ابن عساكر من وجه آخر لأبي ذر موقوفا عليه وهو في حكم المرفوع بيد إن إسناده ضعيف وبالجملة فالحديث شاهد وطريقه الأخرى صحيح قوي لذلك ترى إن الأستاذ صلاح الدين المنجد قد أخطأ  حين أورد الحديث في الأحاديث الموضوعة التي نبه عليها في مقدمة الكتاب " فضائل الشام ودمشق " ( ص 10) .. وقوله : ونحن اعتمادنا وترجيحنا أن هذه الأحاديث موضوعة وقد اعتمدنا على النقد الداخلي أي : نقد المتن في الحديث ولو صح سنده .. ورد عليه الألباني رحمه الله  بقوله : ليس لهذا النقد الداخلي قواعد محررة وضوابط مقررة يمكن الاعتماد عليها والرجوع حين الاختلاف اليها خلافا للنقد الخارجي أي نقد السند فقد وضع له علماؤنا رحمهم الله من القواعد والضوابط ما لا يمكن الزيادة عليه وتجد ذلك مفصلا في كتب المصطلح ومن أجمعها " قواعد التحديث " للشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي رحمه الله .

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :

· وفي الحديث الثامن ( ص 25) : له اهد أخرجه البخاري ( 13/38 بشرح العسقلاني ) وأحمد ( 2/118 ) وابن عساكر من طريق نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا " اللهم بارك لنا في شامنا اللهم بارك لنا في يمننا قالوا : وفي نجدنا ؟ قال : هناك الزلازل ... الحديث " 
وأخرجه الترمذي وصححه وعزاه المنذري ( 4/61) للترمذي وحده فوهم 

فائدة :
قال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص 26) :

" يستفاد من جميع طرق الحديث ان المراد من " نجد " من رواية البخاري ليس هو الإقليم المعروف اليوم بهذا الإسم وإنما هو العراق وبذلك فسره الإمام الخطابي والحافظ ابن حجر رحمهم الله وكلاهما في " شرح كتاب الفتن " في صحيح البخاري للحافظ رحمه الله 
وقد تحقق ما أنبأ  عليه السلام فإن كثيرا من الفتن الكبرى فإن مصدرها العراق كالقتال بين سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه ومعاوية وبين علي والخوارج وبين علي وعائشة وغيرهما فالحديث من معجزاته وأعلام نبوته ومن ذلك تعلم أن الأستاذ صلاح الدين أخطأ حشر ها الحديث في " الاحاديث الموضوعة في المقدمة " 

وهم الشيخ احمد الغماري رحمه الله :

" وفي الحديث التاسع : 
( وقد وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله بقوله عن الحديث : " رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير صالح ابن رستم وهو ثقة " 
وهذا من أوهامه رحمه الله لأن ابن رستم مجهول كما ذكر الحفاظ رحمهم الله .
وقد تكلم على الحديث بالوضع الشيخ أحمد الغماري رحمه الله في " المغير " ( ص 61-62) لمجرد الضعف المشار اليه من حديث ابي امامة ولا يخفى بعده عن القواعد الحديثية فإن مجيء الحديث من عدة طرق ولو ضعيفة يخرجه عن الوضع فكيف وبعضها صحيح ؟!

وهم ابن خلدون رحمه الله :

في الحديث الثامن عشر ( ص 43- 45 ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

"  وقد أخطأ ابن خلدون خطأ واضحا حيث ضعف أحاديث المهدي جلها ولا غرابة في ذلك فإن الحديث ليس من صناعته والحق أن الأحاديث الواردة في " المهدي " – وأشهرها حديث عبد الله بن مسعود مرفوعا ً – فيها لاصحيح والحسن والضعيف والموضوع وتمييز ذلك ليس سهلا إلا عن المتضلع في علم السنة ومصطلح الحديث فلا تعبأ بكلام من يتكلم فيما لا علم له به " 

وهم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" في الحديث الواحد العشرون : ( ص 54) :

حيث ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله وهما وقع لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه " اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم " ( ص 186-187)  .

وقال ( ص 55) :

" وفيه وهم لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله فإن في إطلاقه أنه في أحد الصحيحين " بهذا التمام فهو " سهو " وإنما رواه البخاري من حديث أبي هريرة دون قوله " فإما أن يحدثوكم ..."  وهو في " الصحيحة " ( 423) .

ونختم بحثنا بكلام نافع وماتع لشيخ المحققين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله من مجموع الفتاوى ( ج27/ ص 39) : 


/ وسُئِلَ ـ رحمه الله‏:‏ ما تقول السادة الفقهاء أئمة الدين‏؟‏ هل تفضل الإقامة في الشام على غيره من البلاد‏؟‏ وهل جاء في ذلك نص في القرآن أو الأحاديث أم لا‏؟‏ أجيبونا مأجورين‏.‏ 

فأجاب شيخ الإسلام والمسلمين ناصر السنة تقي الدين‏:‏ 

الحمد لله، الإقامة في كل موضع تكون الأسباب فيه أطوع لله ورسوله، وأفعل للحسنات والخير، بحيث يكون أعلم بذلك، وأقدر عليه، وأنشط له أفضل من الإقامة في موضع يكون حاله فيه في طاعة الله ورسوله دون ذلك‏.‏ هذا هو الأصل الجامع، فإن أكرم الخلق عند الله أتقاهم‏.‏

 
*  وكما ذكر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص6) :
" وكما ذكر سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه لأبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه : " إن الأرض المقدسة لا تقدس أحدا وإنما يقدس الأنسان عمله " 
رواه مالك في " الموطأ " ( 2/235) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه يعقوب الفسوي في " المعرفة " ( 3/121) ومن طريقه البيهقي في " السنن الكبرى " ( 2/28) والطبراني في " الكبير" ( 22/9/1) من طريق آخر :  حدثنا أبو نعيم قال : ثنا موسى بن عمير العنبري قال : حدثني علقمة بن وائل عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قام في الصلاة قبض على شماله بيمينه "

قال الفسوي رحمه الله :
" وموسى بن عمير كوفي ثقة " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ووثقه آخرن من الأئمة وسائر الرواة ثقات من رجال مسلم فالسند صحيح " 

وأخرجه النسائي ( 1/141) من طريق عبد الله بن المبارك عن موسى بن عمير العنبري وقيس بن سليم قالا : حدثنا علقمة بن وائل به نحوه دونفعل علقمة .
ورواه أحمد ( 4/316) وابن ابي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1/390) : ثنا وكيع ثنا موسى بن عمير العنبري به مختصرا بلفظ : " ورأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واضعا يمينه على شماله في الصلاة " فلم يذكر القيام 

· وعن عاصم بن كليب عن أبيه عن وائل بن حجر قال : " وقلت : لأنظرن إلى صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف يصلي ؟ قال : فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستقبل القبلة فكبر فرفع يديه حتى حاذتا أذنيه . ثم أخذ شماله بيمينه فلما أراد أن يركع رفعها مثل ذلك ثم وضع يديه على ركبتيه فلما رفع رأسه من الركوع رفعهما مثل ذلك فلما سجد وضع رأسه بذلك المنزل من بين يديه ثم جلس فافترش رجله اليسرى .. وأشار بالسبابة ...الحديث " 
أخرجه أبو داود والنسائي واحمد وغيرهم بسند صحيح .

· و أما الإشارة مطلقا دون تقييد بتشهد 
أخرجه ( 4/116-117) من طريق شعبة عنه بلفظ : " وفرش فخذه اليسرى من اليمنى وأشار بإصبعه السبابة " 
كذا أخرجه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 1/345/697) لكنه قال في آخره : " يعني في الجلوس في التشهد " 
وفي لفظ له في " المسند " ( 4/316) من رواية عبد الواحد بلفظ : "فلما قعد افترش رجله اليسرى .. وأشار بإصبعه السبابة "
· وأما الإشارة بقيد التشهد 
وهو في المسند ( 4/319) من رطريق أخرى عن شعبة بلفظ : " فلما قعد يتشهد ...أشار بإصبعه السبابة وحلق بالوسطى " 
وسنده صحيح 
وغير ذلك من الروايات التي ذكرها الشيخ رحمه الله .

· قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فتبين من هذه الروايات الصحيحة أن التحريك أو الإشارة بالإصبع إنما هو في جلوس التشهد وان الجلوس المطلق في بعضها مقيد بجلوس التشهد هذه هو الذي يقتضيه الجمع بين الروايات وقاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد المقررة في علم أصول الفقه ولذلك لم يرد عن أحد من السلف القول بالإشارة مطلقا في الصلاة ولا في كل جلوس منها فيما علمت ومثل ذلك يقال في وضع اليدين على الصدر وإنما هو في القيام الذي قبل الركوع إعمالا بالقاعدة المذكورة .

لكن :
روى عبد الرازق عن الثوري عن عاصم بن كليب بإسناده المتقدم عن وائل .. فذكر الحديث والافتراش في جلوسه قال : " ثم أشار بسبابته ووضع الإبهام على الوسطى حلق بها وقبض سائر أصابعه ثم سجد فكانت يداه حذو أذنيه "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" فهذا بظاهر يدل على إن الإشارة كانت في الجلوس بين السجدتين لقوله بعد أن حكى الإشارة : " ثم سجد ..." 

قد روى ذلك عبد الرزاق في " مصنفه " ( 2/68-69) ورواه عنه الإمام أحمد ( 4/317) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 2/34-35) 

الوهم والتصويب :

" زعم الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله في تعليقه على " المصنف " بقوله : 
" أنه أخرجه الأربعة إلا الترمذي والبيهقي مفرقا في أبواب شتى "

" وهو زعم باطل يدل على غفلته عن موجب التحقيق فإن أحدا منهم ليس عنده قوله بعد الإشارة : " ثم سجد " بل هو مما تفرد به عبد الرزاق عن الثوري وخالف به محمد بن يوسف الفريابي وكان ملازما للثوري فلم يذكر السجود المذكور ..

ومما يؤكد على وهم عبد الرزاق رحمه الله أنه قد تابع الثري في روايته المحفوظة جمع كثير من الثقات الحفاظ منهم عبد الواحد بن زياد وشعبة وزائدة بن قدامة وبشر بن المفضل وزهير ابن معاوية وأبو الأحوص وأبو عوانة  وابن ادريس وسلام بن سليمان وسفيان بن عيينة وغيرهم فؤلاء جميعا لم يذكروا في حديث وائل هذه الزيادة بل إن بعضهم فقد ذكرها قبيل الإشارة مثل بشر وأبي عوانة وغيرهما وقد تقدم لفظهما وبعضهم صرح بأن الإشارة في جلوس التشهد كما سبق .

فائدة :

( " وهذا هو الصحيح الذي أخذ به جماهير العلماء من المحدثين والفقهاء ولا أعلم أحدا قال بشرعيتها في الجلوس بين السجدتين إلا ابن القيم رحمه الله فإن ظاهر كلامه في " زاد المعاد " مطابق لحديث عبد الرزاق التي بينت شذوذها ووهاءها ) ا ه 
والله أعلم .

تصويب  : 

( ما أخرجه النسائي ( 5237) من طريق عمر بن علي بن مقدم قال : حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أبي قتادة قال : " كانت له جمة ضخمة فسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فأمره أن يحسن إليها وأن يترجل كل يوم " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وهذا منكر فإنه رفع الترجل كل يوم الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا خلاف الحديث الصحيح –  " نهى عن الترجل إلا غبا ً " هو مخرج برقم ( 501)  - وللحديث الآنف الذكر له علل منها : 
· الانقطاع بين محمد بن المنكدر وأبي قتادة فإنه لم يسمع منه كما حققه الحافظ في " التهذيب " 
· والإرسال .
· والتدليس فإن ابن مقدم هذا كان يدلس تدليسا عجيبا يعرف عند العلماء بتدليس السكوت كما في " التهذيب "
· وخالفه حماد بن زيد ..فأرسله .أخرجه البيهقي 
· وأشار الحافظ المزي في " التحفة " ( 9/264) الى ترجيح المرسل 

تنبيه :

" لقد ذكر الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله في تعليقه على حديث الترجمة رواية النسائي المتقدمة عن أبي قتادة ساكتا عليها موهما القراء انه لا علة فيها وهذا شأنه رحمه الله في أكثر تعليقاته . والله المستعان .



وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في " مسنده " ( 3373 –الكشف ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 18/67/125) من طريق ينس بن بكير عن محمد بن إسحاق عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة عن أبيه عن عوف بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ( إن بين يدي الساعة سنين خداعة يصدق فيها الكاذب ويكذب فيها الصادق ويؤتمن فيها الخائن ويخون فيها الأمين وينطق فيها الرويبضة . قيل : وما الرويبضة قيل : المرء التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة ) .

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " المجمع " ( 7/284) : 
" رواه البزار وقد صرح ابن إسحاق بالسماع من عبد الله بن دينار وبقية رجاله ثقات " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

كذا قال وأقره الأعظمي رحمه الله في تعليقه على " الكشف " ولنا عليه مؤاخذتان : 
· انه لم يعز حديث عوف للطبراني رحمه الله ولا سيما قد رواه من غير هذا الوجه 
· أن أبا عبلة والد ابراهيم غير معروف إلا بهذه الرواية ولم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ( 4/367) وسكت عنه ابن ابي حاتم فهو من هذا الوجه ضعيف يقويه حديث أنس فإن اسناده حسن لتصريح ابن اسحاق بالتحديث . أخرجه أحمد ( 3/220) .
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" كتابنا هو  " مصنف عبد الرزاق " حققه الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله .

وللطالبة أسماء إبراهيم عجين دراسة عن منهج الحافظ عبد الرزاق الصنعاني في مصنفه إشراف الدكتور أمين القضاة ونذكر بعض الفوائد في الكتاب .

إسمه :
" عبد الرزاق بن همام بن نافع ابو بكر الحميري الصنعاني ونسبته الى صنعاء اليمن .والده همام بن نافع روى عن عكرمة مولى ابن عباس ووهب بن منبه وعنه ابنه عبد الرزاق قال اسحاق بن منصور : ثقة وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " وقال العقيلي : حديثه غير محفوظ وقال يحيى بن معين : همام والد عبد الرزاق ثقة "
وفاته :
" مات سنة احدى عشرة ومائتين في أيام المأمون .

· محتويات المصنف ( ص 146) :

" المصنف يحوي الأقوال التالية :
· قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( المرفوع  )
· قول الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ( الموقوف )
· قول التابعين رحمهم الله          ( المقطوع )
· قول اتباع التابعين رحمهم الله 
· قول عبد الرزاق نفسه 

خلاصة الفصل الأول : ( ص 152-154) :
· المصنفات هي : مؤلفات فقهية تحوي المرفوع وغيره طبع منها : مصنف عبد الرزاق ومصنف ابن ابي شيبة 
· كان مصنف عبد الرزاق من ثمار مؤلفه ضمن حركة تدوين السنة على الأبواب 
· روى إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري غالب كتب المصنف وقد رأينا ان سماعه واداءه صحيحان فيما نقله من المصنف
· يحوي المصنف موضوعات فقهية وتكتمل موضوعاته لتشمل بقية أبواب الدين بإضافة الجامع إليه .
· ثلث أحاديث المصنف رواها عبد الرزاق عن معمر بن راشد وحده 
· أثنى العلماء على حديث عبدالرزاق عموما وعلى احاديث المصنف خ
· يحوي المصنف بالاضافة الى جامع معمر بن راشد احاديث من صحيفة همام بن منبه ومن صحيفة عبد الله بن عمرو ومن صحيفة جابر ابن عبد الله ومن صحيفة مجاهد بن جبر 
· برزت جهود المحقق واضحة في تحقيق الكتاب ولم يطبع الكتاب إلا مرة واحدة ونشر سنة 1392-1972 م 

وذكر مؤلفه " منهج الحافظ عبد الرزاق في مصنفه " خلاصة الباب الثاني ( ص 171-173 ) :
· ان الكتاب يحوي الصحيح والضعيف كما ذكر العلماء 
· بعد الدراسة كانت النتيجة على النحو التالي : ( بلغت أحاديث الجزء الأول 2244 حديثا )
· روى عن شيوخه الضعفاء والمتروكين في ( 91) حديثا وعن المبهمين ( 13) حديثا وأن الباقي عن غيرهم خاصة معمر بن راشد كما ذكرت في عدد أحاديثه 
· روى بالانقطاع ما يقارب من ( 20 ) حديثا 
· أما الصحيح فكان أعلى درجات الصحة ( 98) حديثا منها ثم إن البخاري ومسلم رووا المرفوع وحده وكتابه يحوي المرفوع وغيره بل عن غيره يفوقه .
· الإسناد الضعيف يشكل نسبة 4,7 %
وما ذكره الكتاني رحمه الله في ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) ( ص31) عن جامع عبد الرزاق : " وجامع عبد الرازق سوى المصنف هو كتاب شهير وجامع كبير خرج أكثر أحاديثه الشيخان والأربعة ) وقد رجحت ان الجامع هو المصنف . والله أعلم .

وخلاصة مبحث منهج عبد الرازق في مصنفه ( ص 248) :

· أن غالب رواياته هي عن الطبقة الأولى وهي أكثر بكثير من رواياته عن الطبقة الخامسة أي أن الأصح في الأسانيد هو الغالب 
· العطف بين الشيوخ ويهدف منه الاختصار ومن يعطفه على شيخه الثقة هو ممن يكتب حديثه عنده
· العطف على الأسانيد في نفس الحديث إما عطف متابعتين أو عطف إسنادين متغايرين 
· ذكر متابعات الحديث الواحد أسانيده الأخرى تعقيبا على الأحاديث وذكرها كأحاديث منفصلة في الباب 
· صيغ الأداء والتحمل متنوعة واستعمل ( اخبرنا ) بمعنى السماع وفرق بين سماعه وحده وسماعه مع غيره 
· دقته في الرواية تتمثل في أمور منها : روايته على الإبهام وروايته على الشك التفريق بين السماع وحده وسماعه مع غيره 
· نقل فقه الصحابة والتابعين ومن دونهم بالإسناد وهي محتويات الكتاب 
· فقه صغار التابعين هو الأكثر في أصل أحاديث الكتاب وأن أكثره عن عطاء بن أبي رباح 
· أن فقه الصحابة والتابعين متقاربان في المصنف 
· وقد ذكرت في تعداد أحاديث الكتاب أن عبد الرازق روى عن أبي حنيفة ( 67) حديثا في المصنف وعن مالك ( 207) حديثا فالكتاب مرجع لفقه الصحابة وفقه التابعين وفقه صغار التابعين وفقه من دونهم ومنهم فقيهان أصل في المذاهب وهما الإمام مالك والإمام أبو حنيفة إلا أنه لم ينقل أقوالهم كغيرهم إنما في باب الراوية عنهما وهذا هو منهج الجمع عنده 
· ومن منهاجه في بيان الفقه في أصل الأحاديث في الباب نفسه عند ذكر متابعات الحديث وشواهده إعادة متن الحديثرغم طوله لاختلاف يسير في ألفاظه أو نقص أو زيادة فيه .
· اختصار المتن بالاشارة اليه دون ذكره .. الاشارة ب " نحوه " او " نحو هذا " 

الخلاصة ( ص 282) :

· المصنف موسوعة فقهية تحوي اقوال السابقين لعبد الرازق الفقهية باسنادها اليه وأن اقوال اتباع التابعين هي الغالب فيه واكثرها من عطاء بن أبي رباح .
· اعادة متن الحديث في الباب نفسه رغم طوله والاشارة للمتن سواء للفظه أو لمعناه فقط ..
· واما المعلقات فوجدنا في معلقات عبد الرازق عن الزهري وهي سبعة في المصنف حديثين وصلهما البيهقي .
· الحافظ عبد الرازق يتبع الأحاديث بذكر أحاديث أخرى أو هي " الأراء الفقهية " وهي على ثلاثة أقسام : - آراء العلماء السابقين له – توضيحية لمسألة الباب – بيان السبب في اختياره للمسألة أو اختيار غيره من العلماء لها وترجيحهم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ حسين سليم أسد غفر الله له :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه البزار في مسنده ( 3373- الكشف ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 18/67/125) من طريق يونس بن بكير عن محمد بن إسحاق عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة عن أبيه عن عوف بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن بين يدي الساعة سنين خداعة يصدق فيها الكاذب ويكذب فيها الصادق ويؤتمن فيها الخائن ويخون فيها الأمين وينطق فيها الرويبضة قيل : وما الرويبضة قيل : المرء التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة )

قال البزار رحمه الله :

" قال محمد بن إسحاق : حدثني عبد الله بن دينار عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : بنحوه .

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " المجمع " ( 7/284) :

" رواه البزار وقد صرح ابن إسحاق بالسماع من عبد الله بن دينار وبقية رجاله ثقات " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" كذا قال ! وأقره الأعظمي في تعليقه على " الكشف " ولنا عليه مؤاخذتان : 
- الأولى : أنه لم يعز حديث عوف للطبراني ولا سيما قد رواه من غير هذا الوجه 
- الأخرى : أن أبا عبلة – والد إبراهيم - غير معروف إلا بهذه الرواية ولم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ( 4/367) وسكت عنه ابن أبي حاتم فهو من هذا الوجه ضعيف يقويه حديث أنس فإن إسناده حسن لتصريح ابن إسحاق بالتحديث وقد أخرجه أحمد ( 3/220) من طريق اخرى عنه عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أنس بلفظ " إن أمام الدجال سنين خداعة ..." 
الحديث مثل حديث الترجمة إلا أنه قال : " وقال الفويسق يتكلم في أمر العامة " 

ثم رواه عقبه هو وابنه عبد الله وأبو يعلى ( 1/387/ 3715) من طريق ابن اسحاق الأولى عن عبد الله بن دينار به .

الوهم : 

" وقد وهم المعلق * على " أبي يعلى " فجعل طريق ابن إسحاق عن ابن المنكدر عند أحمد والطريق هذه واحدة .

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : 

" كتابنا هو " مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي " حققه الشيخ حسين سليم أسد " ط دار المأمون ومكتبة الرشد . 

درر وفرائد تحقيقه : 

" قال محققه ( ص 10) :

· ان الدهشة لتدرك الانسان عندما يعلم ا ن ابا يعلى قد عاش قرابة قرن  من الزمن ( 210-307 ه ) أي منذ أواخر خلافة المأمون ( 198-218 ه) الى السنة الثانية عشرة من خلافة المقتدر ( 295-320 ه) 
· حدث عنه الحافظ النسائي ابو عبد الرحمن في " الكنى " والحافظ ابو زكريا الازدي وابوحاتم بن حبان وابو الفتح الازدي والطبراني وغيرهم 
· قال تلميذه الحافظ ابن حبان بعد ان وصفه بالاتقان والدين : " وبينه وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة انفس "
· وقال الحافظ الذهبي : " قلت : وانتهى اليه علو الاسناد وازدحم عليه اصحاب الحديث وعاش سبعا وتسعين سنة "
· قال ابو سعد السمعاني  رحمه الله : سمعت اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل التميمي الحافظ يقول : " قرات المسانيد : كمسند العدني ومسند أحمد بن منيع وهي كالأنهار ومسند أبي يعلى كالبحر يكون مجتمع الأنهار " ذكره الذهبي في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( 14/180)

قال محققه ( ص21) :
· نسبة الأحاديث الضعيفة التي لا تصلح للاحتجاج نجدها 15,3% تقريبا وهذه النسبة تدل اولا على نظافة هذا المسند .
· لقد احصيت الاحاديث التي رواها ابن حبان في صحيحه من طريق شيخه أبي يعلى فبلغت مئة حديث في المجلد الثالث من اصل اثنتين وتسعين وسبعمائة ضمها هذا المجلد 
· وبلغت ستة وعشرين ومئة حديث في المجلد الرابع من أصل ( 770) حديثا ضمها ايضا هذا المجلد 
· يتبين ان حوالي سبع هذا المصنف العظيم " صحيح ابن حبان " من طريق الإمام أبي يعلى الموصلي أحد أكبر شيوخه المعتمدين .
· وقال محققه في منهج تحقيقه ( ص23) : وكما قيل  " إن تحقيق مخطوط جليل خير من تأليف كتاب هزيل "  واضاف الى هذا : " لولا الاحتساب لما اقدمت على تحقيق امثال هذا الكتاب " 
هذه بعض فوائد ملتقطة من تحقيق حسين سليم أسد عفا الله عنه 

فائدة ( 2 ) :

· للمسند تحقيق آخر للشيخ إرشاد الحق الأثري 

وهذه بعض درر تحقيقات الشيخ ارشاد الحق في مقدمة تحقيقه :

· " مسند أبي يعلى " هذا أصل من أصول كتب السنة القديمة فقد شارك مؤلفه أصحاب الكتب الستة – البخاري ومسلما .. في كثير من شيوخهم فهو ادرك الرعيل الأول من رجال الحديث والراوية في النصف الأول من القرن الثالث ..
· ولأبي يعلى الموصلي رحمه الله مسندان : كبير وصغير 
فالكبير : لم يتسير العثور عليه حتى الان وإن كان الأمل به قويا وهو الذي اعتمده الحافظ ابن حجر في " المطالب العالية " فاستخرج منه زياداته على الكتب الستة وهو الذي قال فيه الحافظ ابو القاسم التيمي رحمه الله : "قرأت المسانيد كمسند العدني ومسند أحمد بن منيع وهي كالأنهار ومسند أبي يعلى كالبحر يكون مجتمع الأنهار "
والمسند الصغير فهو الذي بين أيدينا واعتمده الحافظ الهيثمي في " المقصد العلي " ثم في " مجمع الزوائد " حين استخرج منه زوائده على الكتب الستة .

قال محققه ( ص8-9) :

" ويشتمل " مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي " على ثلاثيات ست إلا أن في أسانيدها ضعفا ويوجد حديث ثلاثي واحد في " معجمه " 

تصويب  :

ومما يجدر بالذكر أن الحافظ ابن كثير ذكر الإمام احمد بن حنبل في شيوخه قائلا : وسمع الإمام احمد بن حنبل وطبقته إلا أننا لم نجد اسم الإمام أحمد في شيوخه الذين ذكرهم هو في " معجمه " وكذلك لم يذكره الإمام الذهبي ولا غيره في شيوخه وغالب ظني ان احمد بن حنبل مصحف من احمد بن حنبل المروزي الذي هو أحد شيوخه المعروفين .. والصحيح عندي انه أحمد بن جميل المروزي لا أحمد بن حنبل كما ذكرت في تعليقي على الحديث ( 2325) 

قلت : " وقد ذكره الشيخ حسين سليم أسد عفا الله عنا وعنه من بين شيوخه فلعله استفاده من الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته 

تصويب ( 2 ) :

" وقد رماه بعضهم بالتدليس مثل ابن عدي واشار اليه الهيثمي في المجمع ( 9/91)  .. لكن لا تصح نسبة التدليس إليه فإنه ذكر الشاذكوني في " معجم شيوخه " باسمه ولقبه كاملا وكذا روى عنه في مواضع في " المسند " باسمه ولقبه " سليمان الشاذكوني " ثم الاختصار في بعض الاحيان في معرض الرواية لا يكفي لوصفه بالتدليس .
واما قول الهيثمي فلا حجة فيه أيضا لاحتمال سقوط اسم الراوي عن ابي يعلى او ممن فوقه او دونه او سقوطه من النسخة التي عند الهيثمي ..

مصنفات أبي يعلى ( ص 14) :

· المعجم  في ثلاثة أجزاء 
· المسند الكبير : برواية ابي بكر محمد بن ابراهيم المقرئ لم يعثر ع
· المسند الصغير : وهو الذي بين ايدينا والمعروف بمسند أبي يعلى الموصلي 
· الفوائد ذكره يزيد بن محمد الازدي في " تاريخ الموصل " وذكره الذهبي في السير ( ج14/ص178) إلا ان الهيثمي رحمه الله ذكره باسم (النوادر ) بدل الفوائد ) في مجمع الزوائد ( ج5/256) 
· المفاريد : ذكره الدكتور فؤاد سزكين في " تاريخ التراث الاسلامي " ( ج1/ص430) 
· الزهد والرقائق : ذكره الازدي في " تاريخ الموصل " كما ذكره الذهبي في " السير " ( ج14/178) 

وقال محققه ( ص 18) :

" واما المسند الصغير فرواه عنه أبو عمرو بن حمدان وهو الذي وصلت ايدينا اليه وقد اعتمد الهيثمي في " المجمع " وفي " المقصد العلي " على رواية ابن حمدان ويحتوي هذا السفر الجليل جميع ما روي عن أكثر من مائتي نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد بلغ عدد مروياته  ( 7517 ) حديثا .
وقد بدأ بمسند أبي بكر الصديق ثم مسانيد العشرة سوى مسند عثمان وسعيد ثم مسانيد الصحابة بغير ترتيب معين وقد ادخل الاحاديث المرسلة والموقوفة ضمن المسندة المرفوعة ولم يحكم على الاحاديث بالصحة او الحسن او الضعف الا نادرا تبعا لأحمد بن حنبل وخلافا للبزار ولا يخفى على من أمعن النظر فيه بأن فيه احاديث صحيحة وحسنة وفيه ضعيفة بل أن بعضها موضوعة ولكنها لا زيد على عشرة أحاديث راجع رقم ( 443و 451و1600و2055و3352و4351و4  236 ) 

مسألتان مهمتان :
· ان الشيخ عبد العزيز في " بستان المحدثين " ( ص37) : " مسند أبي يعلى مرتب على ترتيب الأبواب والصحابة وبدأ بكتاب الإيمان وذكر فيه احاديث الإيمان من مسند أبي بكر .. وتمام مسنده في ستة وثلاثين جزءاً.
التصويب :
· لا ريب ان مسند أبي يعلى هذا المختصر في ستة وثلاثين جزءا لكنه ليس على ترتيب الأبواب لكنه ليس على ترتيب الأبواب بل هو على ترتيب الصحابة فقط ثم كونه مسندا يأبى ذلك نعم أن زوائده التي جمعها ابو الحسن الهيثمي المتوفى 807 ه باسم " المقصد العلي في زوائد ابي يعلى الموصلي " هو على ترتيب الأبواب فقط 

· لا توجد في المسند احاديث عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه كما هو مصرح في موضعه والهيثمي والهيثمي مع انه يذكر احاديث المسند في " المجمع " و " المقصد العلي " من طريق الكنجروذي كما ذكره في مقدمة " المجمع " لكنه يذكر احاديث عثمان رضي الله عنه .. فوجدت انه اضاف زوائد مسند العشرة من " المسند الكبير " ...
- 
والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله النيسابوري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 4713- الإحسان ) والحاكم ( 30/20) وأحمد ( 1/411و418و422) وابن سعد في الطبقات ( 2/21) والبزار في " مسنده " ( 2/310/1759) والضياء في " المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو " ( ق29/1) من طرق حماد بن سلمة عن عاصم بن بهدلة عن زر بن حبيش عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : " كنا في غزوة بدر كل ثلاثة منا على بعير كان علي وأبو لبابة زميلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا كان عقبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالا : اركب يا رسول الله ! حتى نمشي عنك فيقول : ( ما أنتما بأقوى على المشي مني وما انا بأغنى عن الأجر منكما "


قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم " !
· وسكت عنه الذهبي رحمه الله لأنه قال : " .. الحديث وقد مر "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
· ولم أره في غير هذا المكان ...

ثانيا :
· وعاصم بن بهدلة إنما أخرج له الشيخان مقرونا كما في " الكاشف " وغيره 

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 6/68-69) :
· " رواه أحمد والبزار وقال : فإذا كانت عقبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالا : اركب حتى نمشي عنك والباقي نحوه . وفيه عاصم بن بهدله وحديثه حسن " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله في خاتمه بحثه :
· وفاته أن اللفظ الذي عزاه للبزار هو لأحمد أيضا في رواية كما ذكرنا آنفاً 
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" كتابنا " المستدرك على الصحيحين للإمام الحاكم دراسة وتحقيقا ً " رسالة مقدمة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه قسم الكتاب والسنة للطالب عطية الفقيه أشرف ع الرسالة الشيخ محمد بازمول حفظه الله .

قال مؤلفه في الفصل الثالث : ( ص 85 ) :

" ان كتاب المستدرك يعد من كتب الجوامع التي جمعت أحاديث أبواب الدين كلها وقد اقتفى الحاكم في هذا التبويب طريقة الإمام البخاري في ترتيب أبوابه لما فيها من قوة الأستنباط والدقة في فهم النصوص حتى قيل " عن صحيح البخاري مرجع الفقهاء .. وصحيح مسلم أنفع للمحدثين لما فيه من حسن السياق وجمع النصوص في موطن واحد "
" ومما يجدر بالذكر أن الحاكم أبا عبد الله إنما وضع كتابه وجعل ترتيبه على الأبواب الفقهية ولم يجعل لهذه الأبواب فصلا أو يخصها لعناوين وما الموجود فيها من وضع عناوين تحت تلك الأبواب انما هو من وضع دور الطباعة من المحققين .. بدأ الإمام أبو عبد الله الحاكم مستدركه لكتاب الإيمان كما فعل البخاري وكذا مسلم ثم سرد أحاديث عدة في هذا الكتاب .." 
وقال ( ص 87-90 ) :
" ومنهج الإمام أبا عبد الله الحاكم في التصحيح والتضعيف في " المستدرك " 
· إن الحاكم إمام له مكانته العلمية في المعرفة والنقد للاسانيد وبيان عللها والأصل فيه أن صوابه أكثر من خطئه "
قال المعلمي رحمه الله في " التنكيل " ( 1/459) : " وذكرهم للحاكم بالتساهل إنما يخصونه ب " المستدرك " فكتبه في الجرح والتعديل لم يغمزه أحد بشيء مما فيها فيما أعلم .." انتهى
· والذي يظهر من تساهل الحاكم في قدر الأحاديث المنتقدة عليه هو وجود رغبة جامحة ونهمة قوية لجمع أكبر كم ممكن من الأحاديث التي قاده فيها اجتهاده الى ضمها للمستدرك برغبة التصدي للشاميين برواة الآثار التي ذكرهم في مقدمة كتابه "

" واكثر ما تدور عبارات العلماء بعد الحاكم على ما قاله الإمام ابن الصلاح في مقدمته المشهورة "علوم الحديث " ( 21-22) حيث قال : " واعتنى الحاكم ابو عبد الله الحافظ بالزيادة على عدد الحديث الصحيح على ما في الصحيحين وجمع ذلك في كتاب سماه " المستدرك " أودعه ما ليس في واحد ما ليس في واحد من " الصحيحين " مما رآه على شرط الشيخين قد اخرجا عند رواته في كتابيهما او على شرط البخاري وحده أو على شرط مسلم وحده ومما أدى اجتهاده الى تصحيحه وإن لم يكن على شرط واحد منهما وهو واسع الخطو في شرط الصحيح متساهل في القضاء به فالأولى ان نتوسط في أمره فنقول " ما حكم بصحته لم نجد ذك فيه لغيره من الأئمة فيه لغيره من الأئمة إن لم يكن من قبيل الصحيح فهو من قبيل الحسن يحتج به ويعمل به إلا أن تظهر من علة توجب ضعفه " 

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه " قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة " ( 1/184) بعد ان ذكر عن الحاكم تصحيحه لأحاديث موضوعة ولهذا كان أهل العلم بالحديث لا يعتمدون على مجرد تصحيح الحاكم وإن كان غالب ما يصححه فهو صحيح لكن هو في المصححين بمنزلة الثقة الذي يكثر غلطه وغن كان الصواب أغلب عليه وليس فيمن يصحح الحديث أضعف من تصححيه بخلاف ابي حاتم ابن حبان البستي فإن تصحيحه فوق تصحيح الحاكم واجل قدرا وكذلك تصحيح الترمذي والدارقطني وابن خزيمة وابن مندة وامثالهم فيمن يصحح الحديث فإن هؤلاء وإن كانوا في بعض ما ينقلون نزاع فهم في هذا الباب أتقن من الحاكم ) 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( 3/164-165) : " ولا ريب أن في المستدرك أحاديث كثيرة ليست على شرط الصحة بل فيه أحاديث موضوعة شان " المستدرك " بإخراجها فيه بل قال الذهبي رحمه الله مرّة بسبب توسع الحاكم في " المستدرك " وليته لم يصنف المستدرك فإنه غض من فضائله بسوء تصرفه " 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ، جهد كبير .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للشيخ المحدث حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 4/260/2929) وابو عوانة في " صحيحه " ( 8/-9 مخطوطة الظاهرية " والبيهقي ( 9/171) – والزيادة له – واحمد ( 5/151) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 2/154-155) من طريق صعصعة بن معاوية عن أبي ذر قال : قال رسل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما من مسلمين يموت لهما ثلاثة من الولد لم يبلغوا الحنث إلا أدخلهما الله الجنة بفضل رحمته إياهم وما من مسلم ينفق من زوجين من ماله في سبيل الله إلا ابتدره حجبة الجنة [ كلهم يدعوه إلى ما قبله ] )

زاد ابن حبان وغيره :
" ما زوجان من ماله ؟ قال عبدان من رقيقه فرسان من خيله بعيران من إبله " واخرجه النسائي مرفوعا ( 1874و3185) وعنده معنى الزيادة .

التصويب :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" أعل الحديث صاحبنا حمدي السلفي في تعليقه عى " الطبراني " بعنعنة الحسن البصري وفاته انه صرح بالتحديث عند ابن حبان وأبي عوانة واحمد من طرق عن الحسن : حدثني صعصعة .فاقتضى التنبيه " 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

· " قال الشيخ حاتم بن عارف العوني حفظه الله في كتابه " المرسل الخفي وعلاقته بالتدليس دراسة نظرية وتطبيقية على مرويات الحسن البصري " : ( ص 577) :
" فالحسن البصري عند الأئمة لكثرة ارساله لا يكادون يرضون منه إلا التصريح بالسماع مرة ليثبت اللقاء إلا في البصريين بل ربما تشددوا حتى في البصريين " !

· وقال ( ص 427) " دراسة شيوخ الحسن المتكلم فيهم بالجهالة "

" صعصعة بن معاوية السعدي عم الأحنف بن قيس قيل : إنه صحابي والصحيح إنه مخضرم لم يثبت له لقي بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وثقه النسائي وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وأخرج له في صحيحه وكذا صحح له الحاكم في " المستدرك " 

· وهو احد الذين ذكر الإمام مسلم ان الحسن تفرد بالراية عنهم ولم يذكره علي بن المديني في " المجاهيل " الذين روى عنهم الحسن وفي ذكر الإمام مسلم له فيمن تفرد عنهم الحسن نظر فقد ذكر له راويان غير الحسن رويا عنه فليس في رواية الحسن عن صعصعة بن معاوية إلا ما يؤيد انتقاء الحسن لمن يروي عنهم وأنه لا يروي عن كل أحد .

وقال ( ص457-465) :

· وأقدم من وجدته وصف الحسن بالتدليس الحافظ البغدادي خلف بن سالم وكلام خلف بن سالم إنما أورده الحاكم في " معرفة علوم الحديث " وقد ذكره الإمام النسائي في اسماء المدلسين وبعد النسائي يصف ابن حبان الحسن البصري بالتدليس في كتابيه " الثقات " و " مشاهير علماء الأمصار " ثم جاء أبو محمد ابن حزم فذكر التدليس في كتابه " الإحكام في أصول الأحكام " وذكر بعض المدلسين فكان منهم الحسن البصري ثم تتابع المتأخرون على وصف الحسن بالتدليس فابن دقيق العيد في " الاقتراح " والإمام الذهبي في " منظومته في أهل التدليس " و العلائي في " جامع التحصيل : وسبط ابن العجمي في " التبيين في أسماء المدلسين " والحافظ ابن حجر في " تعريف أهل التقديس بمراتب الموصوفين بالتدليس " 
· وعندما فرع الحافظ العلائي المدلسين الى خمسة اقسام ذكر الحسن البصري في القسم الثالث وهم الذين قال فيهم وثالثهم : من توقف فيهم جماعة فلم يحتجوا بهم إلا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع وقبلهم آخرن مطلقا كالطبقة التي قبلها ..كالحسن وقتادة وابو اسحاق السبيعي وأبي الزبير المكي وابي سفيان وطلحة بن نافع وعبد الملك بن عمير .

- اما الحافظ ابن حجر فموقفه من تدليس الحسن نحو من موقف ابن حزم حيث ذكر الحسن البصري في المرتبة الثانية من مراتب المدلسين في كتابه " تعريف اهل التقديس " والثانية هم : من احتمل الائمة تدليسه واخرجوا له في الصحيح لإمامته وقله تدليسه في جنب ما روى كالثوري أو كان لا يدلس إلا عن ثقة كابن عيينة " 
ومن هذا يظهر انه اتفق على قبول عنعنة الحسن مطلقا ابو محمد بن حزم والحافظ ابن حجر ولم يخالفهمن العلائي كما لم يوافقهم فيه !

· وقال في خاتمة بحثه " بقوله ان الراجح هو قبول عنعنة الحسن البصري مطلقا وعدم التوقف عن الاحتجاج بها طلبا للتصريح بالسماع وان الحسن مقبول العنعنة لاسباب منها كقلة التدليس وعن غير الضعفاء ..
· وأنه قد ثبت عن غير واحد من المتقدمين كخلف بن سالم وابن حبان والحاكم وغن وصفهم للحسن بالتدليس إنما هو لروايته عمن عاصرهم ولم يسمع منهم ..) انتهى .
·  وقال ( ص 511 ) : " وان من الذين قبلوا واحتجوا بعنعنة الحسن هم بعض من وصفوا الحسن بالتدليس كابن حبان والحاكم وهذا يقطع بصحة ما سبق ما قررناه وهو ان تدليس الحسن لا يوجب رد عنعنته مطلقا وغنما يتوقف في قبول حديثه عن المعاصر له غالبا حتى يثبت أصل السماع واللقاء ثم لا نتردد بعد ذلك في قبول عنعنته وهذا هو صريح عمل الإمام البخاري وكذا ابن حبان والحاكم مع وصفهما الحسن بالتدليس .) انتهى 

وقال ( ص 1504 ) :

" وحديث  الحسن عن صعصعة بن معاوية التميمي :

" قال علي بن المديني في " العلل " :  " عن الحسن البصري عن صعصعة بن معاوية صحيح "

وقال الدارقطني في " العلل " : " الحسن عن صعصعة عن أبي ذر : متصل "

· وأخرج حديث الحسن عن صعصعة كل من أبي عوانة في " المستخرج على صحيح مسلم " وابن حبان في " صحيحه " والحاكم مصححا له في " المستدرك "

وحديث الترجمة :

· اخرجه أبو عوانة في " مستخرجه " وابن حبان في " صحيحه " بتصريح السماع من صعصعة عند جميعهم وهذا إسناد صحيح "

الخلاصة ( ص 1508)  :

· ان الحديث اثبت سماع الحسن من صعصعة بن معاوية بالتصريح بالسماع ولم أجد  تصريحا للحسن بالسماع من صعصعة بن معاوية إلا في هذا الحديث وغن كان للحسن عنه غير ما في حديث سواه وليس في شيء من أحاديث الحسن عن صعصعة بن معاوية إلا حديثا واحداً ..) انتهى .
· والله أعلم 
· والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 549) والحاكم ( 1/60) وأحمد ( 2/118) عن يونس بن القاسم اليمامي : ان عكرمة بن خالد بن سعيد بن العاص المخزومي حدثه : أنه لقي عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب فقال له : يأبا عبد الرحمن ! إنا بن المغيرة قوم فينا نخوة فهل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في ذلك شيئا ؟ فقال عبد الله بن عمر : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ما من رجل يتعاظم في نفسه ويختال في مشيته إلا لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :

" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " التلخيص " :

" على شرط مسلم " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وكلاهما خطأ فإن اليمامي هذا لم يخرج له مسلم فهو على شرط البخاري وحده "

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" وفي " كتاب" تعليقات على ما صححه الحاكم في المستدرك ووافقه الذهبي " للدكتور عبد الله مراد السلفي حفظه الله قال : "( ص20-22) : 

" كتاب المستدرك من أشهر وأهم كتب أبي عبد الله الحاكم الذي صنفه على الأبواب ويبلغ عدد أحاديثه مع التكرار حسب ترقيم مصطفى عبد القادر عطا ( 8803) أحاديث وقد أفصح المؤلف عن سبب تأليفه في خطبة الكتاب وهو الرد على المبتدعة اعداء السنة في عصره وزعمهم بأنه لا يصح من الحديث إلا ما في الصحيحين فذكر بأنهما لم يحكما ولا واحد منهما أنه لم يصح من الحديث غير ما أخرجه فصنف الحاكم كتابه بإخراج ما كان في نظره على شرطهما أو احدهما وكذلك أخرج احاديث وذكر عللها بضعف او أنقطا عاو شذوذ وكذلك أخرج احاديث وسكت عليها وهذا القسم يغلب عليه الضعيف وإن كان فيه الصحيح والحسن بل بعضها على شرطهما أو شرط أحدهما وإن كان غالبه الحسن وفيه الضعف بل وفيه الموضوع والمنكر .
وقد أختلف اهل العلم في مفهوم الحاكم من مقصوده " على شرطهما او شرط احدهما " فذهب جمهورهم إلى أن مراده بذلك ما كان أعيان سلسلة الراوة من الصحابي إلى طبقة شيوخ الشيخين ممن أخرج لهم الشيخان على سبيل الإحتجاج فإن لم يكونوا كذلك فالحديث لا يكون على شرطهما ..وذهب أخرون إلى ان المر أوسع من ذلك بل لو كان الرواة ثقات ولم يكونوا ممن أخرج لهم الشيخان فالحديث على شرطهما .

وقال ( ص 25) :

" وأسباب أوهام الحاكم في كتابه المستدرك :
" لقد حشر الحاكم في كتابه أحاديث واهية الأسانيد وحكم على كثير منها بالصحة بل على شرط الشيخين بل قد يورد الشخص الضعيف ويحكم أنه لم يخرج له في كتابه غير موضع واحدكما فعل عند روايته لشهر بن حوشب حيث قال عقب الحديث : ولم أذكر له في كتابي إلا هذا الحديث الواحد ...وهذا وهم منه بل روى له عدة أحاديث ..( 2/256و566و592) وغيرها .. وكذلك روى لعلي بن زيد ابن جدعان في ( 4/135) ثم قال : لم اخرج من أول هذا الكتاب الى هنا لعلي حرفا واحدا وقد روى له في ( 4/193و 249و277و352و479 ) وغيرها .
والعجب من الحاكم إحراجه حديث رواة متهمين فشهر بن حوشب وابن جدعان حديثهما ليس بساقط بل في درجة الحسن وهما من رجال مسلم ولم يتهمهما احد وانما تكلم في حفظهما لكن اخرج الحاكم لاشخاص اتفق الأئمة على تركهم بل الحاكم نفسه كذب بعضهم فمثاله روى حديثا لسهل بن عمار العتكي ( 3/215 ) وصححه فتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : سهل قال الحاكم في تاريخه : " كذاب " والعجب من الذهبي رحمه الله : موافقة الحاكم في تصحيح حديث ..واعتذر للحاكم بأنه الف الكتاب في آخر عمره وقد حصل له تغير وغفلة .. واعتذر له الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله فقال : " إنما وقع للحاكم التساهل لأنه سود الكتاب لينقحه فأعجلته المنية ) انتهى .
فائدة :
" وما تعقبه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه : " 1200 " حديث فهو لا يمثل غير سبع الكتاب تقريبا ً والكتاب بحاجة الى تحقيق ودراسة فالطبعة الاولى فيها كثير من التصحيف والسقط والثانية التي عنونت بأنها بتحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا مثلها في جميع ما في الأولى من التصحيف والسقط وتمتاز بترقيم الاحاديث فقط وذكر مؤلفه بعض الانتقادات على طبعة عبد القادر عطا وشيء من أوهامه ( ص : 28-32 ) : وقال في خاتمة مبحثه : " وهناك أخطاء وتصحيفات لم أذكرها خوفا من الملل لأن هذا خارج عن الموضوع والتي ذكرتها وقفت عليها عرضا والغرض من ذلك التنبيه ان كتاب المستدرك بحاجة ماسة الى تحقيق نصوصه وتخريج ودراسة أحاديثه وإلى هذا أشار الحافظ ابن حجر فقال عند مقارنته بين كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي والمستدرك : غالب ما في كتاب ابن الجوزي موضوع والذي ينتقد عليه بالنسبة إلا ما لا ينتقد قليل وفيه من الضرر أن يظن ما ليس بموضوع موضوعا عكس الضرر بمستدرك الحاكم فإنه يظن ما ليس بصحيح صحيحا ويتعين الاعتناء بانتقاء الكتابين " انتهى .

وقال مؤلفه ( ص 37) عند الكلام على حديث الترجمة : " 
بل هو على شرط البخاري ففيه يونس بن القاسم لم يخرج له مسلم ( التقريب 13/79) إنما أخرج له البخاري وهو ثقة " والله أعلم .



وفي كتاب الدكتور " عزيز رشيد النعيمي الدايني " تصحيح احاديث المستدرك بين الحاكم النيسابوري والحافظ الذهبي " :
قال مؤلفه ( ص 22) :

" جمع الشيخ " صلاح الدين عبد الله السنكاوي " كتب الحاكم المطبوعة والمخطوطة والمفقودة ورتبها على حروف المعجم في رسالته الموسومة " الإمام الحاكم وما استدركه على الصحيحين " 

وقال ( ص 23 ) 

" إن مستدرك الحاكم أبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد النيسابوري من كتب السنة الضخمة المروية خارج الصحيحين فهو كتاب وسيع مشهور بين أهل العلم متنوع الاتجاهات في الرواية والعلل ونقد الرجال وقد بلغ مجموع احاديث المستدرك بالمكرر ( 9588 ) حديثاً حوى المجلد الأول ( 2650 ) حديثا والمجلد الثاني ( 2296) حديثا والثالث ( 2451 ) حديثا والرابع ( 2204) حديثا .
وبلغ عدد الرجال الذين ذكرهم الحاكم بجرح أو تعديل ( 625 ) راوياً .

وقال السخاوي رحمه الله في " فتح المغيث شرح ألفية الحديث للعراقي " : " وهو ( أي الحاكم ) معروف عند أهل العلم بالتساهل في التصحيح والمشاهدة تدل عليه " وقد تعجب الحافظ ابن حجر من جرأة الحاكم فإنه صحح إسناد حديث قد حكم هو نفسه على أحد رواته بالوضع ) انتهى .
وقد نبه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله من قبل على جراة الحاكم كيف أنه يصحح أحاديث قد اتفق ائمة الحديث على وضعها وكذبها قال رحمه الله في " التوسل والوسيلة " ( ص 80-81) : " وأما تصحيح الحاكم لمثل هذا الحديث ( يعين حديث عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم ) وأمثاله فهذا مما أنكره عليه أئمة العلم بالحديث وقالوا : إن الحاكم يصحح أحاديث وهي موضوعة مكذوبة عند أهل المعرفة بالحديث كما صحح حديث زريب بن برثملي الذي فيه ذكر وصي عيسى وهو كذب باتفاق أهل المعرفة كما بين ذلك البيهقي وابن الجوزي وغيرهما وكذلك أحاديث كثيرة في مستدركه يصححها وهي عند أئمة اهل العلم بالحديث موضوعة ومنها ما يكون موقوفا يرفعه ولهذا كان أهل العلم بالحديث لا يعتمدون على مجرد تصحيح الحاكم ..." 
وقال ابن تيمية في " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 22/426) : " .. وكثيرا ما يصحح الحاكم أحاديث يجزم بأنها موضوعة لا أصل لها " 
وقد كان ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله أجرأ من شيخه ابن تيمة رحمه الله حينما دعا الى عدم الاكتراث بأقوال الحاكم رحمه الله والى ترك الاحتجاج به فهي عنده شبه لا شيء بل لا شيء 
فقال رحمه الله في كتابه " الفروسية " ( ص 54- 55 ) : " واما تصحيح الحاكم .. ولا يعبأ الحفاظ أطباء الحديث بتصحيح الحاكم شيئا ولا يرفعون به رأسا البتة بل لا يعول على تصحيحه ولا يدل تصحيحه على حسن الحديث بل قد يصحح أشياء موضوعة لا شك عند أهل العلم بالحديث وإن كان من لا علم له بالحديث لا يعرف ذلك فليس بمعيار على سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يعبأ أهل الحديث به شيئا . والحاكم نفسه قد يصحح حديث جماعة وقد أخبر في كتاب " المدخل " له أن لا يحتج بهم وأطلق الكذب على بعضهم .." انتهى .

وقال ( ص 45- 47) :

· مميزات تلخيصات الذهبي رحمه الله : لم تكن اختصاراته عادية يغلب عليه الجمود والنقل بل فيها إضافات كثيرة وتعليقات نفيسة واستدراكات بارعة يضيفها الذهبي على الكتاب الأصلي والتي تكمل مضمون الكتاب وتبث فيه من روحه ما يخرجها عن الجمود والنقل .
وقال سبط بن حجر عند كلامه على اختصار الذهبي لشيوخ النبل لابن عساكر ( ت571 ه ) : " وزاده فوائد ومحاسن " 
· ان اختصارات الذهبي رحمه الله كانت في بداية حياته العلمية كما قدمناه والبداية مهما كانت ناجحة وموفقة فإن هذا لا يخرجها عن كونها بداية يعتريها النقص وعدم تكامل المعلومة في العقل مما لا يتيح المجال للمختصر لأن يتكلم على كل شيء .
· ان المقصد الذي دعا الذهبي رحمه الله إلى اختصار الكتب ليس هو التعليق أو الانتقاد أو الشرح .. إنما هو دعاه لذلك هو استيعاب مؤلفات السابقين وهذا الاستيعاب هو الذي شكل فيما بعد أساس تأليفاته . فالمختصرات التاريخية الكثيرة التي اختصرها الذهبي هي التي شكلت هذه العقلية التاريخية الفذة التي امتلكها " الذهبي " رحمه الله فيما بعد والتي نتج عنها طبيعيا أعظم كتاب بعد كتب التاريخ الاسلامي ألا وهو " تاريخ الإسلام " واطلاعه على كتب الرجال الكثيرة لأصولها وأمهاتها من مثل " تهذيب الكمال " وغيره هو الذي كون تلك القدرة الفائقة على تبيين أحوال الرجال ومعرفة منازلهم والترجيح بين أقوال الأئمة الكبار كأحمد وابن المديني والبخاري ومسلم رحمهم الله ..
· ان اختصارات الذهبي لم تكن عشوائية بل كانت مبنية على اساس متين من الانتقاء ولما كان الحديث والتاريخ من أكثر العلوم التي اهتم بها الذهبي حيث قضى فيها جل حياته وأغلب اوقاته ولما كانت المؤلفات التي ألفت في هذين العلمين كثيرة جدا فقد قام الذهبي بعملية الانتقاء او الألتقاط من بين هذه الكثرة لذا فقد قصر اختصاراته علىالكتب التي هي بمثابة الاساس لغيرها والاصل لما سواها .
· وعلى اننا ينبغي ان ندرك ان الاختصار لا يعني التأليف الجديد أو النقد التتبع إذا يبقى الاختصار مهما أضيف اليه من اضافات هنا وهناك وتتبعات او تعقبات في بعض المواضع قلت أو كثرت هو اختصار لكتاب تبقى ذاتية مؤلفه ظاهرة فيه ..
وقال مؤلفه ( ص : 93) :

" لقد بلغ عدد أحاديث المستدرك التي تكلم عليها الذهبي في التلخيص جرحا وتعديلا تصحيحا وتضعيفا وتعليلا " 1224" حديثا تقريبا من مجموع الأحاديث البالغ عددها " 9588" حديثا 

وقال مؤلفه ( ص226) :

" وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( 17/175) :

" ...بل في " المستدرك " شيء كثير على شرطهما وشيء كثير على شرط أحدهما ولعل مجموع ذلك ثلث الكتاب أو أقل فإن كثير من ذلك أحاديث في الظاهر على شرط أحدهما أو كليهما وفي الباطن لها علل خفية مؤثرة وقطعة من الكتاب إسنادها صالح وجيد وذلك نحو ربعه وباقي الكتب مناكير وعجائب ..."

وقال في خاتمة بحثه ( ص 228 ) :

· إن الحاكم رجل مشهور بالتساهل في تصحيح الأحاديث في كتابه " المستدرك " لذلك فإنه لا ينبغي أن يلتفت إلى قوله بل إنه في كثير من الحيان ضار لأنه خطأ يوهم الصواب .
· إن مستدرك الحاكم كتاب كبير فيه من الصحيح المقبول شيء قليل أما باقيه فمليء بالموضوعات والمتروكات والأحاديث المعلولة والضعيفة وه طافح بالراوة الذين لم يحتج بهم الشيخان ولهذا فإنه ينبغي على أهل الاختصتص فضلا عن غيرهم أن لا يأخذوا بأحاديث " المستدرك " إلا بعد أن ينظروا فيها نظرات فاحصة ناقدة ثم يحكم عليها بما تستحقه من صحة أو حسن أو ضعف أو وضع استنادا إلى قواعد تصحيح الأحاديث وتضعيفها 
· وقال في خاتمة كتابه : وقد تمكنا بحمد الله ومنه ان نثبت وبالأدلة القاطعة والأمثلة الكثيرة التي لا تحتمل الشك خطأ ذلك الزعم ومن ثم فقد تبين خطأ ثمرته وهو المصطلح المشهور " صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي " أو " أقره الذهبي " وأنه خطأ علمي فاحش يسر الله إثبات بطلانه ..) انتهى .

وللفاضل الشيخ الدكتور خالد الدريس كتاب سماه " الإيضاح الجلي في نقد مقولة صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي : 

قال مؤلفه ( ص 10 ) :
" وممن انتقد كتاب الحاكم رحمه الله الحافظ ابو سعد الماليني رحمه الله فقد قال : ( طالعت كتاب المستدرك على الشيخين الذي صنفه الحاكم من اوله إلى آخره فلم أر فيه حديثا على شرطهما ) 
" وقال الحافظ ابن الصلاح : " واعتنى الحاكم ابو عبد الله الحاف بالزيادة في عدد الحديث الصحيح على ما في الصحيحين وجمع ذلك في كتابه المستدرك .. وهو واسع الخطو في شرط الصحيح متساهل في القضاء به ..)

يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الحي اللكنوي ( ت 1304 ه ) : " وكم من حديث حكم عليه الحاكم بالصحة وتعقبه الذهبي بكونه ضعيفا أو موضوعا فلا يعتمد على " المستدرك " ما لم يطالع معه " مختصره " للذهبي " 

وقال ( ص 19-20 ) :

" ومنهج الذهبي في تلخيصه يمكن أن نقسمه إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسية هي : 
· ما لخصه ولم يعقب عليه بشيء 
· ما لخصه وعقب عليه 
· وما لخصه وحذف منه كلام الحاكم على الحديث فقط 
· ما أسقطه من احاديث المستدرك ولم يذكره مطلقا .

فائدة :

" وبلغ ما لخصه وتقب عليه بالتقريب ( 1200 ) موضعا وتعقبات الذهبي من حيث الجملة على ثلاثة أضرب هي : 
· تعقبات بسبب ضعف الحديث 
· تعقبات بسبب ان الحاكم لم يتكلم على الحديث
· تعقبات بسبب أن الحديث ليس على شرط الشيخين او احدهما

تنبيه :قال ( ص31 ) : 

" وممن توسع جدا في استعمال مقولة : " صححه الحاكم وأقره الذهبي " الشيخ زين الدين عبد الرؤوف المناوي ( ت 1031 ه ) في كتابه " فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير " فقد استعملها في أكثر من ( 400 ) موضع في كتابه المذكور .

· وقال الشيخ ظفر بن أحمد العثماني التهانوي ( ت 1394 ه ) في " قواعد في علوم الحديث " ( ص 71) " وقد أغنانا عن ذلك الذهبي فما أقره عليه فهو " صحيح " وما سكت عنه لم يتعقبه بشيء فهو كما قال ابن الصلاح " حسن " ) انتهى .

· ان من المتعارف عليه لدى العلماء ان من نقل كلام عالم ولم يعترض عليه فإنه يكون بذلك مقرا وموافقا لما فيه وقد استدل شيخنا الدكتور أحمد معبد بهذا الأمر فقال في مقدمته لكتاب : " تعليقات على ما صححه الحاكم في المستدرك ووافقه الذهبي " ( ص 6) : " وتلك الموافقة مأخوذة من ذكر الذهبي في مختصره قول الحاكم وعدم تعقبه له بشيء ومن المصطلح عليه : أن من حكى قولا لغيره ولم يتعقبه بشيء فإنه يعتبر مقرا لهذا القول " 
- 
وقال في ( ص 39 ) : 

" وعدد الأحاديث التي ضعفها الذهبي في " تلخيص المستدرك " ( 937 ) حديثا حسب تتبعي للكتاب بأكمله وأما حسب إحصاء الدكتور محمود ميرة فإن العدد هو ( 956 ) حديثا ضعيفا و ( 54 ) حديثا موضوعا فيكو المجموع ( 1010 ) حديثا .

وقال في ( ص 55 ) :

· ليس صحيحا أن الحديث الذي يصححه الحاكم ولا يتعقبه الذهبي بشيء يكون سالما من أخطاء الحاكم وتساهله لأن عدم تعقب الذهبي لا يعد إقرارا كما ترجح لي 
· لا ينبغي تخطئة الذهبي والاعتراض عليه في الاحاديث التي صححها الحاكم وفيها ما يوجب التعقب لأنه لم يكن من منهجه تعقب كل حديث فيه نظر 
· أقدم من استعلم مقولة " " صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي " هو الحافظ الزيلعي ثم جاء الحافظ السيوطي فقعد لذلك وتوسع المناوي والعزيزي ومن جاء بعدهما الى عصرنا هذا في تطبيق تلك المقولة 
· ليس صوابا ما ذهب اليه بعض أهل العلم من وجود فرق بين عبارتي " " أقره الذهبي " و " سكت عنه الذهبي " 
· إن كلام الذهبي في " سير اعلام النبلاء " عن احاديث المستدرك هو رأيه الأخير الذي استقر عليه 
· ان الذهبي في " سير أعلام النبلاء " حكم على 42% على احاديث المستدرك بانها عجائب ومناكير 

..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/347) وأحمد ( 4/98) وابن أبي الدنيا في " الكفارات " ( 69/1و80/2) عن طلحة بن يحيى عن أبي بردة عن معاوية قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ما من شيء يصيب المؤمن في جسده يؤذيه إلا كفر الله عنه من سيئاته )


قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
· صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
· ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
· طلحة بن يحيى هو التميمي المدني ولم يخرج له البخاري شيئا فهو على شرط مسلم وحده على أنه قد تكلم في حفظه وفي " التقريب " : " صدوق يخطئ " 
· والحديث صحيح بلا ريب له شواهد كثيرة في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من حديث عائشة وغيرها 
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فائدة ( 1 ) :

" قال محقق "  المرض و الكفارات " لابن أبي الدنيا ( ص 45) الشيخ عبد الوكيل الندوي غفر الله له  عن حديث الترجمة : " إسناده حسن " 
· طلحة بن يحيى بن طلحة التيمي المدني " صدوق يخطئ " من السادسة .
· والحديث أخرجه الحاكم في " المستدرك " ( 1/347) من طريق محمد بن عبد الوهاب والبيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " (الباب – 70- مخطوط ) من طريق محمد بن اسحاق الصغاني وأحمد في " مسنده " ( 4/98) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 3/310 ) كلهم عن يعلى بن عبيد به 
وذكره الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد" ( 2/310) وقال : رجاله رحال الصحيح "
وقال الألباني : " صحيح " صحيح الجامع الصغير " برقم ( 5600  ) 

فائدة ( 2 ):

وقال الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله في تعليقه على المسند بحديث رقم ( 16945) ( 4/98) ط الرسالة : " إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم " .

فائدة ( 3 ) :

" قال مؤلف كتاب " مستدرك أبي إسحاق على الحاكم " ( ص 19 ) :
" وأوهام الحاكم التي وقعت له في مستدركه كثيرة قد تعرض شيخنا – الحويني – غفر الله له – لذكرها جملة في تقديمه لكتابه " تنبيه الهاجد لما وقع من النظر في كتب الأماجد " فقال :
"ولقد جدتها  فرصة سانحة لي أن أثبت فيه – يعني :  في كتابه تنبيه الهاجد – بعض مصنفاتي القديمة والتي فقدت جزء منها فلم أنشط للنظر فيها لأنها تحتاج الى جهد جهيد ووقت مديد وعزم حديد لا اجد له من فراغ البال ما يمكنني من إتمام النقص الواقع فيه مثل كتابي " إتحاف الناقم بوهم أبي عبد الله الحاكم " وكنت قد أحصيت أنواع الأوهام التي وقعت للحاكم في المستدرك فتجاوزت خمسة عشر نوعا منها ما :
· قال فيه " على شرطهما أو أحدهما ولم يخرجاه " ويكون قد أخرجاه فهذه ثلاثة أنواع .
· منها ما قال فيه : " على شرطهما " وهو على شرط واحد منهما ..
· إلى غير ذلك من الأوهام ( ص20-60) .
·  وحديث الترجمة من بين الأحاديث التي ذكرها الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني في كتابه " تنبيه الهاجد " من بين الأوهام للحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله .والله أعلم .

فائدة (  3   ) :

" يحيى بن طلحة التيمي المدني نزيل الكوفة " 

" ذكره الحافظ المزي في " تهذيبه " ( ج3/514/2971) ط الرسالة وقال : " وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل عن أبيه : " صالح الحديث " 
وقال إسحاق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
وقال العجلي ويعقوب بن أبي شيبة : ثقة 
وقال ابوداود : ليس به بأس 
وقال ابو زرعة : والنسائي : صالح 
وقال أبو حاتم : صالح الحديث حسن الحديث 
وذكره ابن حبان "في الثقات .وقال كان يخطئ
وقال البخاري : " منكر الحديث " 
" روى له الجماعة سوى البخاري " .

وقال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية : 
( " وقال ابن الجوزي في " الضعفاء " والذهبي " في " الميزان " قال يحيى بن معين في رواية : ليس بالقوي .
وقال النسائي في " الضعفاء والمتروكين " ليس بالقوي . ) انتهى

فائدة ( 4 ) :

" ذكر البخاري رحمه الله عن يحيى بن طلحة " انه : " منكر الحديث "

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة ابان بن جبلة الكوفي ابي عبد الرحمن " في ( ميزان الأعتدال ) ( 1/6)  : " قال البخاري : منكر الحديث ونقل ابن القطان أن البخاري قال : كل من قلت فيه " منكر الحديث فلا تحل الرواية عنه "
قال الحافظ رحمه الله : " منكر الحديث " " إن قاله البخاري فهو جرح قوي مفسر " .

قال الدكتور محمد ضياء الرحمن الاعظمي في  كتابه " دراسات في الجرح والتعديل " ( ص 223) بعد أن ذكر أسماء بعض الرواة الذين أطلق  عليهم الإمام البخاري رحمه الله " منكر الحديث " .
قال : " وبعد هذه الدراسة نستطيع أن نقول : إن من قال فيه البخاري : " منكر الحديث " فهو في الغالب لا تحل الرواية عنه إلا أن بعضهم يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به لضعف فيه فإذا وجدت له متابعة يرتقي إلى الحسن لغيره .) انتهى .

" وفي تفسير كلمة الإمام البخاري رحمه الله : " منكر الحديث " 

· " قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه اللّه في إرواء الغليل - (3 / 359) : وذلك منه تضعيف شديد منه فقد ذكروا عنه أنه قال : " كل من قلت فيه منكر الحديث فلا تحل الرواية عنه " . وهذه صفة المتهمين والكذابين . و قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه اللّه في السلسلة الضعيفة - (1 / 53) : من المعلوم أن البخاري لا يقول في الراوي " منكر الحديث "إلا إذا كان متهما عنده . و قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه اللّه في السلسلة الضعيفة - (3 / 271) : و هذا معناه عنده أنه في منتهى الضعف .

قلت : العبد الفقير الى عفو ربه :

" وحديثه حسن إن شاء الله كما ذكر الإمام  أبو حاتم رحمه الله "وكما حسنه محقق " المرض و الكفارات " لأبن أبي الدنيا رحمه الله  " وكيل الندوي غفر الله له .ويرتقي للصحة لشواهده " كما صححه الألباني رحمه الله في " صحيح الجامع الصغير " وشعيب الارنوؤط " حفظه الله  في تعليقه ع المسند " 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني ( 3/136/2) : حدثنا الحسن بن العباس الرازي : نا أحمد بن أبي سريح الرازي : نا علي بن حفص المدائني : نا عبيد المكتب الكوفي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليبه وسلم : ( ما من عبد مؤمن إلا وله ذنب يعتاده الفينة بعد ألفينة أو ذنب هو مقيم عليه لا يفارقه حتى يفارق الدنيا إن المؤمن خلق مفتنا توابا ّإذا ذكر ذكر )

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- " إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال " الصحيح " غير الحسن بن العباس الرازي وهو ثقة كما قال الخطيب ( 7/397) مات سنة تسع وثمانين ومائتين .
- والظاهر أنه قد توبع 

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " المجمع " ( 10/201) :

" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " باختصار واحد أسانيد " الكبير " رجاله ثقات " 

الوهم :

" قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" ولم أره في ترجمة الرازي هذا من " الأوسط " 
والله أعلم .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

" الحسن بن عباس الرازي رحمه الله :

· له ترجمة في تاريخ الخطيب البغدادي ترجمة ( 3888) ووثقه كما ذكره الألباني رحمه الله .
· وترجم له الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " تاريخه " ( 6/735) 
· وأخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 5884) ولكن ليس من طريق الحسن الرازي رحمه الله 

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :

- " حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مَهْدِيٍّ الْكُوفِيُّ قَالَ: نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ الْكُوفِيُّ قَالَ: نا مُصْعَبُ بْنُ الْمِقْدَامِ، عَنْ أَبِي مُعَاذٍ، عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ أَبِي وَحْشِيَّةَ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَا مِنْ مُؤْمِنٍ إِلَّا وَلَهُ ذَنْبٌ يُصِيبُهُ الْفَيْنَةَ بَعْدَ الْفَيْنَةَ، إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ نَسَّاءٌ إِذَا ذُكِّرَ ذَكَرَ»
لَمْ يَرْوِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ إِلَّا مُعَاذٌ وَهُوَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ الْأَرْقَمِ " 

والله أعلم 
فائدة ( 2 ) :

" والحديث ضعفه الشيخ محمد عمرو رحمه الله في كتابه " مرويات في الميزان " ( ص 77-180) : وذكر فيه الشيخ عدة مباحث ومسائل واوهام للمحققين وبعض الرواة الذين التبس أمرهم على الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وقد ذكر بعضا منهم في كتابه " مختصر فضل ذي الجلال بتقييد ما فات العلامة الألباني من الرجال " ( ص 134) وقال رحمه الله : " إذ لا يختص فقط بالذين لم يقف عليهم بل فيه أيضا الذين لم يقف فيهم على جرح أو تعديل وليسوا كذلك ويترواح الجزء الأول بإذن الله بين مائتي ترجمة وثلاثمائة وخمسين " 

وقال رحمه الله في خاتمة بحثه أنقل بعض الفوائد والدرر والنكت للشيخ العلامة محمد عمرو رحمه الله :فقال : 


"والآن ، أستعرض كلام العلماء والباحثين في طرق هذا الحديث ، كل طريق على حدة بإذن الله .

* طريق الطبراني في «الكبير» عن الحسن بن العباس الرازي عن أحمد بن أبي سريج الرازي عن علي بن حفص المدائني عن عبيد المكتب الكوفي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس .
2 ـ قال الهيثمي ـ رحمه الله ـ في «مجمع الزوائد» ( 10 /201 ) : « رواه الطبراني في «الكبير» و«الأوسط» ـ باختصار ـ ، وأحد أسانيد «الكبير» رجاله ثقات ، وله السياق » يعني : هذا .
3 ـ وقال العراقي ـ رحمه الله ـ في « المغني عن حمل الأسفار في الأسفار » (3644) ( وقد أورده الغزالي ـ رحمه الله ـ في «الإحياء» ( 4 /44 ) بلفظ : وفي الخبر : « لابد للمؤمن من ذنب يأتيه الفينة بعد الفينة » ) : « الطبراني والبيهقي في «الشعب» من حديث ابن عباس بأسانيد حسنة » .
4 ـ والحديث مرموز له في «الجامع الصغير» بالرمز ( ح ) أي : حسن ، قال المناوي في «فيض القدير» (5 /491) : « قال الهيثمي : أحد إسناد ( كذا والصواب : إسنادي ) الكبير رجاله ثقات » .
5 ـ وقال أحمد بن محمد بن الصديق الغماري ـ عليه من الله ما يستحق ـ في «المداوي» ( 5 /528 ) : « لم يتعرض الشارح لذكر مخرج آخر لهذا الحديث مع أنه مخرج أيضاً في مسند الشهاب للقضاعي الذي اختصرة الشارح ورتب أحاديثه ، قال القضاعي : أخبرنا أبو علي الحسن بن خلف الواسطي ... » فساق الإسناد الذي فيه ( عبدالله بن محمد بن جعفر القزويني ) ـ الوضَّاع كما تقدم ـ وأعله في مكان آخر بغيره كما سيأتي .
6 ـ وقال الغماري ـ عليه من الله ما يستحق ـ في «فتح الوهّاب» (2/63) : « محمد بن سليمان الخزاز ضعيف . لكن رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط من حديثه أيضاً ( يعني : ابن عباس ) بأسانيد أحدها في الكبير رجاله ثقات كما قال الحافظ الهيثمي » .
7 ـ وقال حمدي السلفي في حاشية «فتح الوهاب» : « رواه الطبراني في الكبير ( 11810 ) بإسناد رجاله ثقات ... » .
( وقال ) في حاشية «مسند الشهاب» (2 /24) : « ورواه الطبراني في الكبير (11810) من طريق آخر عن ابن عباس ورجاله ثقات كما في المجمع (10/201) ولذا صحَّحَه شيخنا ... » .
قلت : لم يُصَحِّحْه الشيخ الألباني لقول الهيثمي ـ بمجرده ـ بل إنه نظر بنفسه في إسناده وأداه اجتهاده إلى تصحيحه كما يأتي .
7 ـ وقال محقق «شعب الإيمان» ( 12 /435 الطبعة السلفية ) : بعد ذكر الرمز لحسنه وعزو المناوي أيضاً للأوسط ـ : « وقال الهيثمي في «مجمع الزوائد» (10 /201) : رواه الطبراني في «الكبير» و«الأوسط» وأحد إسنادي «الكبير» رجاله ثقات ، وقال الألباني : صحيح ( صحيح الجامع الصغير ) ( 5611 ) .8 ـ وقال الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في «صحيح الجامع الصغي» ( 5 /172 ) عند الحديث ( 5611 ) : « صحيح » ، وأحال على «الصحيحة» ( 2277 ) وقال في «الصحيحة» ( 2276 ) ـ بعد أن ساق إسناده ـ : « قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح ، رجاله ثقات رجال «الصحيح» ، غير الحسن بن العباس الرازي ، وهو ثقة ، كما قال الخطيب ( 7 /397 ) مات سنة تسع و ثمانين و مائتين ، والظاهر أنه قد توبع فقد قال الهيثمي في «المجمع» (10 /201 ) ... » فذكره ، ثم قال الشيخ : «أقول : فإني لم أره في ترجمة الرازي هذا من «الأوسط» ، والله أعلم » .
قلت : لم يروه الطبراني ـ بهذا الإسناد ـ إلا في «الكبير» ، وما أحراه أن يكون مروياً ـ به ـ في «الأوسط» الذي ضمّنه غرائب شيوخه ، فإنه ينطبق عليه أنه ( لم يروه عن عبيد المكتب عن عكرمة إلا علي بنحفص المدائني ) وأنه ( تفرد به أحمد بن أبي سريج الرازي ) وأنه ( لم يروه بهذا الإسناد إلا الحسن بن العباس الرازي ) ، والله أعلم وأَجَلُّ وأكرم .
أما كون ( رجاله رجال الصحيح ) فالحق أنه ملفق من رجالهما ، فأحمد بن
أبي سريج وعكرمة من أفراد البخاري ، وعلي بن حفص وعبيد المكتب من أفراد مسلم ، والله المستعان .
9 ـ وقال قاسم بن صالح القاسم ـ محقق « المطالب العالية المسندة » ـ ( رقم 3264 ) : « وذكره الهيثمي في المجمع ... » حتى قال : « وذكره الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة ( 5 /346 ) ، وقال : هذا إسناد صحيح . قلت : إسناده حسن لحال علي بن حفص ، قال الحافظ : صدوق ( التقريب ص 400 ) ... » .
تعقيب :
أ ـ وجدنا الكثيرين تابعوا الهيثمي على قوله « رجاله ثقات » بدون أن يدرسوا هذا الإسناد بأنفسهم ، فكم من إسناد مجزوم بضعفه ، قال فيه هذه العبارة .
ب ـ لم نَرَ أحداً بحث : هل عبيد المكتب له رواية عن عكرمة أم لا ؟
جـ ـ لم نَرَ أحداً بحث : هل خولف أحد رجال هذا الإسناد أم لا ؟
هل يجوز أن يتفرد الطبراني ـ رحمه الله ـ في أحد «معاجمه» بحديث صحيح الإسناد ، يفوت الأئمة الستة جميعاً ، وأحمد في «مسنده» ، والصحاح المشهورة ؟
الجواب ـ بحول الله العليِّ العظيم ـ :
قال الحافظ الكبير ابن رجب الحنبلي ـ رحمه الله ـ في «شرح علل الترمذي» ـ عند الكلام عن الحديث الغريب الذي هو ضد المشهور ـ ( ص 300 ـ 301 بتحقيق صبحي السامرائي ) : « قال أبو بكر الخطيب : أكثر طالبي الحديث في هذا الزمان يغلب عليهم كَتْبُ الغريب دون المشهور ، وسماع المنكر دون المعروف ، والاشتغال بما وقع فيه السهو والخطأ من رواية المجروحين والضعفاء حتى لقد صار الصحيح عند أكثرهم مجتَنَباً ، والثابت مصدوفاً عنه مطرحاً ، وذلك لعدم معرفتهم بأحوال الرواة ومحلهم ، ونقصان علمهم بالتمييز وزهدهم في تعلمه ، وهذا خلاف ما كان عليه الأئمة من المحدثين والأعلام من أسلافنا الماضين .
وهذا الذي ذكره الخطيب حق ، ونجد كثيراً ممن ينتسب إلى الحديث لا يُعْنَى بالأصول الصحاح كالكتب الستة ونحوها ، ويُعْنَى بالأجزاء الغريبة ، وبمثل مسند البزار ، ومعاجم الطبراني ، وأفراد الدارقطني وهي مجمع الغرائب والمناكير » .
قلت : فإذا وجدتَ حديثاً في أحد «المعاجم» الثلاثة ، رجاله كلهم ثقات أو صدوقون ، فلا تتسرع بالحكم عليه بالصحة أو الثبوت ، إذ لابد أن تجد فيه خللاً ما ، من إعلال ، أو شذوذ ، أو عدم اشتهاربعضهم بالرواية عن بعض .
وقد يجتمع فيه الأمران جميعاً ـ كما في حديثنا هذا ـ المخالفةُ في الإسناد وانتفاءُ الرواية .
وليس هذا خاصاً بالطبراني وحده ، و«مسند البزار» ، و«أفراد الدارقطني» ، فإنما ذكرها الإمام ابن رجب على سبيل التمثيل بقوله : « وبمثل مسند البزار ...» .واستدل العلامة الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ على أن شيخ الطبراني ـ في الإسناد الأول ـ قد توبع ، بكلام الهيثمي ، لكنه لم يهتد إلى موضعه في «الكبير» ـ فيما يظهر ـ على العكس من المسكين المذكور .
* طريق عبدالله بن دكين ، عن قيس الماصر ، عن داود البصري عن ابن عباس .
1 ـ قال الحافظ العراقي ـ رحمه الله ـ : « الطبراني والبيهقي في «الشعب» من حديث ابن عباس ، بأسانيد حسنة » ، ولم يروه البيهقيفي «الشعب» إلا بهذا الإسناد .
2 ـ وقال الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي ـ رحمه الله ـ في حاشية «المطالب العالية» ( 3 /198 ) : « قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط باختصار ، وأحد أسانيد الكبير رجاله ثقات وله السياق (10/201 ) قلت : سياقه قريب من سياق الكتاب ، وسكت على إسناده البوصيري ( 3 /103 ) » أهـ .
3 ـ وقال محقق «الشعب» ( 12 /434 ـ 435 ) في الحاشية : « إسناده لا بأس به ، قيس الماصر ـ هو قيس بن أبي مسلم العجلي الماصري ... » إلخ « داود البصري أبو سليمان الوراق . مقبول ، من السادسة ، وقيل إنه داود بن أبي هند ولم يصح ذلك ( دس ) ...

وقال في خاتمة بحثه رحمه الله :

إني أخاف أن يُحَرّض هذا الحديثُ المنكرُ على عدم ترك الاعتياد على الذنوب ، بل الإصرار عليها بحجة أن هذا لا ينافي الاتصاف بالإيمان ، بل بحجة أن أحد كبار الأئمة يرى أنه ( من صفات الإيمان والمؤمنين ) .
ولقد أحسن الحافظ المنذري ـ رحمه الله ـ صُنعاً إذ لم أجد لهذا الحديث عنده أثرٌ في كتابه القيم «الترغيب والترهيب» ـ على كثرة ما فيه من الواهيات ـ ولا يخفى على مثله هذا الحديث وجَوْدَةِ إسناده في الظاهر !!
فإن قال قائل : ألم يقل النبي ـ ? ـ : « كل بني آدم خطاء ، وخير الخطائين
التوابون » ؟ ، و ( كل ) أيضاً من صيغ العموم ؟
قلت له : نِسْبَةُ هذا الحديث إليه ـ ? ـ غلطٌ عليه ، فقد استنكره ابن حبان ، وابن عدي ، وأبو أحمد الحاكم ـ رحمهم الله ـ وإنما هو من الإسرائيليات كما رواه سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عنها .
وإنما الثابت قول ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ : « كل ابن آدم خطَّاء ـوفي رواية : ابن آدم خلق خطّاء ـ إلا ما رحم الله ـ عز وجل ـ » .
ولابد من هذا الاستثناء لأن الصالحين والصديقين من الصحابة وتابعيهم بإحسان ليسوا كذلك ، وإنما الذنوب واقعة من أهل الإسلام في الجملة ، وما أجمل قوله ـ ? ـ الدال على هذا المعنى ـ : « لولا أنكم تذنبون لخلق الله خلقاً يذنبون ، يغفر لهم » ، وفي اللفظ الآخر : « والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم ، ولجاء بقوم يذنبون ، فيستغفرون الله فيغفر لهم » رواهما مسلم عن أبي أيوب وأبي هريرة .
هذا ما بدا لي ، ولم يتيسر لي أن أستشير أحداً من أهل العلم ، إلا أخاً واحداً حبيباً إلى نفسي أقرَّني على هذا الفهم ، وإني بانتظار من عنده جديد في المسألة .
اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كله ، دقه وجِلَّه ، وأوله وآخره ، وعلانيته وسره ) انتهى .والله أعلم والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3/227/3129) من طريق أبي الزبير عن أبي صالح مولى حكيم بن حزام عن حكيم بن حزام أنه سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسم : أي الصدقة أفضل ؟ قال : : ابدأ بمن تعول والصدقة عن ظهر غنى " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" ورجال إسناده ثقات غير أبي صالح , قال الذهبي والعسقلاني : 
" لا يعرف " 

في " المجمع " ( 3/116) قال الهيثمي  وقد أعله  : 
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " وأبو صالح مولى حكيم لم أجد من ترجمه " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لكن قد تابعه جمع من الثقات عند الشيخين وغيرهما كما يأتي 
" ولقد أخطأ في حق هذا الحديث جماعة من العلماء فلا بد من التنبيه على ذلك :
الأول :
· الهيثمي رحمه الله : في إيراده إياه في " المجمع " وهو من المتفق عليه عن حكيم بن حزام 
· السيوطي رحمه الله : فإنه لما أورده في " الجامع الصغير " و " الجامع الكبير " أيضا عزاه للطبراني فقط وهذا تقصير فاحش لإيهامه انه ليس في " الصحيحين " وإلا لعزاه إليهما " !وهذا مما حمل بعض الشراح على تضعيف الحديث ! وهو المناوي رحمه الله كما يأتي .
· أخطأ السيوطي رحمه الله خطأ آخر قلده فيه المناوي رحمه الله وهو أنه أوورد الحديث دون الشطر الثاني منه فأوهم انه عند الطبراني كذلك وإنما هو عنده بشطريه كما ترى .
· المناوي رحمه الله فإنه قال في شرحه في " فيض القدير " :
" رمز المؤلف " السيوطي " لصحته وليس كما قال فقد قال الهيثمي .."

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

· وهذا من أفحش الخطأ الذي رأيته للمناوي رحمه الله وإنما ينشأ ذلك من قلة حفظه أو عدم استحضاره ان الحديث في " الصحيحين " من غير طريق أبي صالح هذا وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز تضعيف الحديث ولا سيما وقد صححه من صححه كما لا يخفى على أهل هذه الصنعة " 
· وإذا عرفت  فقد تابع أبا صالح هذا عروة بن الزبير عند البخاري وغيره وموسى بن طلحة بن عبيد الله عند مسلم وغيرهما وهما مخرجان في " إرواء الغليل " مع شواهد كثيرة عن ابي هريرة في ( 3/316-319 ) .
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : 

"  أبو صالح ذكره الذهبي رحمه الله في "  المغني في الضعفاء " ( 2/791) فقال : أبو صالح مولى حكيم بن حزام روى عنه ابو الزبير لا يعرف له في جزء ابي الجهم .

وذكره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " ميزان الاعتدال " ( 4/539 ) ... لا يعرف .



"  ومن مقدمة  تحقيق الشيخ حسين سليم أسد على " مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد " قال الهيثمي في " مجمع البحرين " ( 1/1 ) : " فقد رأيت المعجم الأوسط والمعجم الكبير لأبي القاسم الطبراني ذي العلم الغزير قد حويا من العلم ما لا يحصله لطالبه إلا بعد كشف كبير فأردت أن أجمع كل شاردة الى باب من الفقه يحسن ان تكون فيه واردة فجمعت ما انفرد به من أهل الكتب الستة من حديث بتمامه وحديث شاركهم فيه بزيادة عنده مميزا لهم بقولي : " أخرجه فلان خلا كذا أو ذكرته لأجل كذا ولم أره بهذا السياق " انتهى .

وقال محققه ( ص 11) :

" ولم يذكر لنا مؤرخو السنة متى بدأ التأليف في هذا الباب وأقدم ما وقعنا عليه في هذا الباب ما قاله الحافظ ابن حجر في " لسان الميزان " ( 6/74) : ترجمة مغلطاي " ومن تخريجاته ترتيب " بيان الوهم والإيهام " لابن القطان و " زوائد ابن حبان على الصحيحين " انتهى 
·  وأما التجربة الثانية التي وقفنا عليها في ضم زوائد الطبراني وأبي يعلى إلى مسند أحمد الذي رتبه الحافظ ابن كثير على حروف المعجم " 

فائدة :

"  وقد أجمع مترجمو الهيثمي على أن العراقي هو من درب تلميذه على هذا الفن قال محمد بن محمد بن فهد الهاشمي المكي في " لحظ الألحاظ " : ( ص 239 ) : 
"  وأشار عليه بجمع ما في مسند الإمام أحمد من الأحاديث الزائدة على الكتب الستة فأعانه بكتبه وأرشده الى التصرف في ذلك .."

قال السيد محمد بن جعفر الكتاني في " الرسالة المستطرفة " ( ص 129 ) : " وهو يتحدث عن " مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد " " وهو من  أنفع  كتب الحديث بل لم يوجد مثله كتاب ولا صنف نظيره في هذا الباب " 
قال الأستاذ أحمد رافع الطهطاوي على هامش ذيل طبقات الحفاظ : " وهو من أهم كتب السنة بعد الأصول الستة ومن يطلع عليه يخضع لجلالة قدر مؤلفه في الحديث ) انتهى .

قال الشيخ محمد عابد السندي رحمه الله : " يصف هذا الكتاب " مجمع الزوائد " " وهو كتاب عظيم جليل القدر كبير الشأن لم أر أحدا سبقه الى هذا الفن المنهج الجلي رضي الله عنه رضاء لا سخط بعده " 

وفي بغية الرائد في تحقيق " مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد " للحافظ نور الدين على بن أبي بكر الهيثمي المتوفى سنة 807 ه للشيخ عبد الله محمد الدرويش رحمه الله " 

قال محققه في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص 24-25) :

"  أهم من اعتنى بهذا الكتاب الرداني وهو حكيم الإسلام ابو عبد الله الرداني المكي وله من التآليف في السنة " الجمع بين الكتب الستة وغيرها المسمى " جمع الفوائد لجامع الأصول ومجمع الزوائد " اشتمل على احاديث صحيحي البخاري ومسلم وبقية الستة والموطأ ومسند أبي داود والدارمي وأحمد وأبي يعلى الموصلي والبزار ومعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة وغيرها "
" قال عنه الشهاب أحمد بن قاسم البوني : إن جمعه أحسن من جمع الهيثمي " 

قلت : وقد رده المحقق فقال :
" وما قاله الشهاب البوني رحمه الله غير سليم ذلك أن الرواني تبع الهيثمي في جمعه وتصنيفه وحذف من كتابه ما كان فيه كذاب أو متهم أو متروك وقال : " فإني لا أخرجه لكونه في حكم العدم هنا " 
· وقد ضم كتابه ( 10133) حديثا في حين كان عدد أحادث المجمع فقط ( 18776 ) حديثا 
· عنوان الكتاب وضعه الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله وبه تشعر شدة الارتباط بين التلميذ والأستاذ .

وقال ( ص 29-32 ) : 
منهج الهيثمي في كتابه :

"  كتاب " مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفائد " مؤلف من أربعة وأربعين كتابا كل كتاب مقسم إلى أبواب وقد اتبع في ترتيب هذه الكتب ما أرتآه من تققديم المهم ثم الذي يليه وفق أبواب الفقه .

ومنهجه كان على النحو التالي :
· جمع كافة المعلومات حول موضوع معين تحت عنوان كتاب 
· تفصيل ما بين يديه تحت عنوان كل باب 
· تجزئة الباب الواحد إذا كان فيه معان متفرقة فيقل باب 
· جعل الأبواب متصلة ببعضها صلة السلسلة فيأتي بما يناسب المقام ولو كان بعيدا في ظاهره عن ذاك الموضع 
· عنونة المواضع تظهر مدى فهم فقهم لتلك الأحاديث فيظهر كالبخاري في تقطيعه للاحاديث وتكراره في عده مواضع وقد يضع العنوان في نفس الكتاب في أكثر من موضع محيلا ما سبق 
· عدم الإحالة على ابواب أو كتب أخرى 
· الاحالة على ابواب او كتب فيها تتمة للحديث قبلها أو بعدها 
· عدم عنونة بعض الأبواب 
· ذكره بعض الأبواب تبيها على ما يأتي في مكان آخر 
· تكراره للاحاديث رغم طولها إذا كانت أبواب مختلفة تفيد شيئا آخر 
الى غير ذلك ذكرها محققها في " بغية الرائد " ( ص: 29-32) .


منهجه في نقد الرجال والحديث :

· خط الهيثمي لنفسه منهجا اتبعه في حكمه على الأحاديث يبرز ذلك في شيئين : 
1- عدم الحكم الصريح على الحديث النبوي إلا في حالات قليلة جدا 
2- اعتماد توثيق ابن حبان للرجال مع شواذ فيها 
لم يقبل الهيثمي أن يجعل نفسه حكما على الأحاديث من حيث التصحيح والتضعيف إلا في حكمه على الرجال اعتمادا على من سبقه إما لشعوره بضرورة وجود أدوات أخرى لم يصل إليها 
وإذا تجرأ وحكم على الحديث فلا يعدو قوله " إسناده حسن " وكثيرا ما يعقب هذا التحسين بقوله " إن شاء الله " أو تحسينه لشواهده " .

مؤاخذات  على منهجه رحمه الله ( ص 45- 48 ):

· وصفه بعض الرجال بأوصاف لم تذكره كتبها كاعتباره ليث بن أبي سليم مدلسا رغم أنه لم يذكره أحد في المدلسين .
· إعلاله الحديث بما هو أدنى من المطلوب فيعل الحديث مثلا بعدم سماع الأعمش من أنس في حين وجود كذاب في الإسناد ووصله من طريق آخر 
· توثيق رجال اسانيد رغم وجود وضاع 
· تووثيقه من يعتبره ضعيفا جدا او بالعكس تضعيف الثقة .
· جهالته لرجل في موضع ومعرفته في موضع آخر
· كلامه عن بعض الضعفاء في الاسناد دون بعض 
· نفيه أن يكوون الرجل هو فلان 
· ظنه بعض الكنى لفلان ثم يتبين انها لغيره .
· ذكره رجلا في حديث ثم يتيبين وجوده في أحد طريقيه فقط 
· تبيينه احيانا تصريح المدلس بالتحديث 
· اغفال دراسة الاسناد الثاني إيهاما منه أنه ضعيف 
· ذكره احيانا اتصال الأسانيد وانقطاعها 
· اختلاف حكمه على الحديث من موضع لآخر 
· عدم تمييزه احيانا بين اختلاف الصحابي في حديث واحد إذا كان هناك وجه تشابه 
· تصحيفه بعض الإسماء مما ينقلها من الضعف الى الثقة كحفص صحف 
· ذكره رجالا في اسناد يتبين عدم وجودهم فيه إنما في غيره 
· يكتفي احيانا بذكر من في الاسناد من الضعفاء دون تبيين ضعفهم اكتفاء بمعرفة القارئ 
· يذكر أحيانا ان رجال الاسناد رجال الصحيح وإذ يتبين وجود من ليس منهم .

فائدة ( ص 54 ) :

"  أول من صنف  في الزوائد الحافظ مغلطاي المتوفى سنة 762 ه ولم يعثر على كتابه بعد ثم تبعه الهيثمي المتوفى سنة 807 ه ثم البووصيري المتوفى سنة 840 ه ثم ابن حجر المتوفى نة 852 ه ..
فجاء الهيثمي فصنف زوائد زوائد ابن حبان أيضا بنفس الطريقة وسماه " موارد الظمآن " ثم اعتمد الزوائد على الكتب الستة فألف :
- البدر المنير في زوائد المعجم الكبير 
- بغية الباحث عن زوائد مسند الحارث 
- غاية المقصد في زوائد المسند 
- كشف الأستار عن زوائد البزار 
- مجمع البحرين في زوائد المعجمين الأوسط والصغير 
- مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد 
- المقصد العلي في زوائد أبي يعلى الموصلي ..

" ثم أتى البوصيري فتبعه في بعض كتبه فألف كتاب إتحاف الخيرة المهرة بزوائد المسانيد العشرة " ( مسند الطيالسي ومسند ابي بكر بن ابي شيبة والحميدي وابن ابي عمر العدني واسحاق بن راهويه وأحمد بن منيع وعبد بن حميد والحارث بن محمد بن أبي اسامة والمسند الكبير لأبي يعلى ) على الكتب الستة 

" ثم بدأ بترتيب آخر قام باعداد زوائد ابن ماجه على الكتب الخمسة وسماه " مصباح الزجاجة على زوائد ابن ماجه " ثم أتى الحافظ ابن حجر فألف متبعا زوائد كتبه على الكتب الستة فألف " المطالب العالية بزوائد المسانيد الثمانية ..)

مصادر الكتاب ( ص 66) :

" يمكن تقسيم الكتب التي اتخذها الهيثمي اساسا استخلصه من الزوائد الى قسمين : 
من المسانيد 
·  مسند أحمد وزياداته 
· مسند البزار 
· مسند أبي يعلى الكبير 
· مسند أبي يعلى الصغير 
من المعاجم :
· المعجم الكبير للطبراني 
· المعجم الأوسط 
· المعجم الصغير 
· معجم شيوخ أبي يعلى الموصلي .

والله اعلم 
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



ما أخرجه  الحاكم رحمه الله ( 4/545) عن عبد الله بن سليمان : ثنا محمد ( الأصل محمود ) ابن مصفى الحمصي : ثنا عن أيوب عن أبي قلابة عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أدرك منكم عيسى ابن مريم فليقرئه مني السلام "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :

" إسماعيل هذا أظنه ابن عياش ولم يحتجا به " 
" وافقه الذهبي رحمه الله بل إنه جزم بذلك فإنه لما ساق إسناد الحديث من عند إسماعيل قال رحمه الله : " 
" إسماعيل بن عياش عن أيوب ..."

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" فأضاف من عنده في صلب الإسناد : " ابن عياش " 
· وذلك وهم منه رحمه الله ومن الحاكم رحمه الله أيضا فإنه ليس هو ابن عياش وإنما إسماعيل ابن علية رحمه الله وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين وقد ذكروا في شيوخه أيوب هذا وهو السختياني .
· محمد بن مصفى الحمصي قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله فيه : " صدووق له أوهام وكان يدلس "
· وقد صرح هنا بالتحديث فامنا شبهة تدليسه 

فائدة ( 1 ) :

· وعبد الله بن سليمان هو الحافظ ابن الحافظ أبي داود السجستاني صاحب " السنن " وهو ثقة تكلم فيه والده بما لم يقبلوه منه والمعصوم من عصمه الله والإسناد جيد .

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فائدة ( 2 ) :

- " وقال أبو داود السجستاني : ما أحد من المحدثين إلا وقد أخطأ إلا إسماعيل ابن عُلَيَّة ، وبشر بن المفضل .

- قال غندر : نشأت في الحديث يوم نشأت ، وليس أحد يقدم في الحديث على ابن عُلَيَّة .

- وروى علي بن الجعد ، عن شعبة ، قال : ابن عُلَيَّة ريحانة الفقهاء " 

فائدة ( 3 ) :

" أبو بكر عبد الله بن سليمان السجستاني ابن الحافظ أبي داود السجستاني رحمهم الله : 

· وقال الذهبي في السير ( 13/228) : صنف " السنن " و " المصاحف " و " شريعة المقارئ "، و " الناسخوالمنسوخ "، و " البعث " وأشياء.

أقوال علماء الجرح والتعديلفيه:

قال الدار قطني:" ثقة، كثير الخطأ في الكلام على الحديث".

وقالالذهبي في السير (13/227): وقد ذكره أبو أحمد بن عدي في " كامله "، وقال: لولا أناشرطنا أن كل من تكلم فيه ذكرناه لما ذكرت ابن أبي داود.

وقال ابن عديأيضاً:" هو معروف بالطلب، وعامة ما كتب مع أبيه- أبي داود- ودخل مصر والشام والعراقوخراسان، وهو مقبول عند أصحاب الحديث، وأما كلام أبيه فيه، فلا أدري إيش تبين لهمنه.

قال الذهبي في السير:" وليس من شرط الثقة أن لا يخطئ ولا يغلط ولايسهو، والرجل من كبار علماء الإسلام، ومن أوثق الحفاظ، رحمه الله". وقال الذهبي: قلت: لعل قول أبيه فيه - إن صح - أراد الكذب في لهجته، لا في الحديث، فإنه حجة فيماينقله، أو كان يكذب ويوري في كلامه، ومن زعم أنه لا يكذب أبدا، فهو أرعن، نسأل اللهالسلامة من عثرة الشباب، ثم إنه شاخ وارعوى، ولزم الصدق والتقى .
· وجاء في تذكرة الحفاظ ( 2/302) قال السلمي : "  سألت الدارقطني عن ابن ابي داود قال : " كثير الخطأ في الكلام على الحديث " وقد قال أبو داود : ابني كذاب ( ميزان الاعتدال ( 433/2) .

قلت :

" ولا يعتد بقول أبيه فيه فالراجح أنه ثقة كما قال الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة وكما أخبرني الشيخ محمود عطية حفظه الله "
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 4/103) والطبراني في " مسند الشاميين " ( ص 103) عن شرحبيل بن مسلم الخولاني : " أن روح بن زنباع زار تميماً الداري فوجده ينقي شعيرا لفرسه قال : وحوله أهله فقال له روح : أما كان في هؤلاء من يكفيك ؟ قال تميم : بلى ’ ولكني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ما من امرئ مسلم ينقي لفرسه شعيراً ثم يعلقه عليه إلا كتب له بكل حبة حسنة )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وهذا إسناد شامي جيد رجاله ثقات وفي شرحبيل كلام لا يضر فقد قال الطبراني تحت عنوان : " ما أسند شرحبيل بن مسلم بن حامد الخولاني " :
" سمعت عبد الله بن أحمد يقول : سمعت أبي يقول : شرحبيل بن مسلم من ثقات المسلمين ".

· شرحبيل وثقه ابن نمير والعجلي وابن حبان ( 4/363) 
· وضعفه ابن معين وحده !
· وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق فيه لين "

تنبيه 
· وقد اغتر به المناوي فقال في " التيسير " 
" إسناده فيه لين "
· وأعله في " الفيض " بإسماعيل بن عياش أيضا ! وخفي عليه أنه صحيح الحديث عن الشاميين وهذا منه فإن الخولاني شامي .
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال الحافظ المزي  رحمه الله في " تهذيبه " ترجمة ( 2706) ط الرسالة

· قال أبو عبيد الآجري : سألت أبا داود عنه فقال : سمعت أحمد يرضاه 
· وقال إسحاق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين : ضعيف
· وقال أحمد بن عبد الله العجلي : ثقة
· وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب " الثقات " 
· روى له ابوداود والترمذي وابن ماجه .

قال الدكتور بشار في " الحاشية "

· قال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة " تاريخه " ( 2/250)
· قال يعقوب بن سفيان : حدثنا آدم قال : حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش قال حدثني شرحبيل بن مسلم وهو من ثقات أهل الشام حسن الحديث .
( المعرفة : 2/456) . 
· ونقل ابن خلفون عن ابن نمير توثيقه ( تهذيب التهذيب ) ( 4/325) 

فائدة ( 2 ) :

· تغايرت أقوال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن معين فضعفه بداية الأمر ثم وثقه 

فائدة ( 3  ) :

· وشذ ابن حزم فقال عن شرحبيل بن مسلم الخولاني رحمه الله فقال  ابن حزم مجهول لا يدرى من هو وهذه غفلة منه

· وإسماعيل بن عياش ثقة وروايته عن الشاميين مستقية وهذه منها
- 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :




- في الحديث الذي رواه ابن خزيمة ( 176) وابن حبان ( 561) والحاكم ( 1/282) والطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 50/2) عن هارون بن مسلم العجلي البصري : ثنا أبان بن يزيد عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة قال : " دخل علي أبي وأنا اغتسل يوم الجمعة فقال : غسلك هذا من جنابة أو للجمعة ؟ قلت : من جنابة قال : أعد غسلا آخر إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من اغتسل يوم الجمعة كان في طهارة إلى الجمعة الأخرى " 


قال الطبراني رحمه الله : 

" لم يروه عن يحيى إلا أبان ولا عنه إلا هارون " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهارون : صدوق كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب "
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين وهارون بن مسلم العجلي يقال له : الحنائي ثقة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" هو ليس من رجال الشيخين بل ولا بقية الستة خلافا لما يوهمه كلام لما يوهمه كلام الحاكم وإن وافقه الذهبي رحمه الله "

فائدة ( 1 ) :

· وقد أعله الإمام ابن خزيمة بعنعنة يحيى فقال : " ... إن كان يحيى بن أبي كثير سمع الخبر من عبد الله بن أبي قتادة " 
· فقد احتج به الشيخان وغيرهما فالظاهر أن عنعنته إنما تضر فيما رواه عن أنس ونحوه . والله اعلم 

فائدة ( 2 ) :

· وأما قول المناوي في " الفيض " عقب قول الحاكم المتقدم : 
" وتعقبه الذهبي في " المهذب " فقال : هذا حديث منكر وهارون لا يدرى من هو ؟؟" 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

· " وهذا من أوهام الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله : فإنه ظن ان هارون بن مسلم هذا هو الذي روى عن قتادة وعنه سلم بن قتيبة وغيره ..

قال أبو حاتم فيه : " مجهول " 
وكذا في " الميزان " 

ثم ذكر فيه عقبه هارون بن مسلم  صاحب الحناء ونقل فيه قول أبي حاتم المتقدم : 
" فيه لين "
وقول الحاكم :
" ثقة " 

فائدة : 
" فاختلط عليه هذا بالذي قبله في " المهذب " فنشأ الوهم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : 

" يحيى بن أبي كثير " رحمه الله : 
" فقال  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في كتابه المعروف تعريف أهل التقديس بالموصوفين بالتدليس (ص29/ت63) : (( حافظٌ مشهور ، كثير الارسال ، ويقال لم  يصح له سماعا من صحابي ، ووصفه النسائي بالتدليس )) ، إلا أنه جعله في المرتبة الثالثة مِنْ المدلسين في كتابه النكت على ابن الصلاح (2/643) . · وممن وصفه بالتدليس :
" قال الحافظ العلائي في جامع التحصيل (1/111) : (( معروف بالتدليس ذكره النسائي وغيره..) ا ه 

وقال أيضا  الإمام العلائي في جامع التحصيل (1/299) : (( اليمامي أحد الأعلام تقدم أنه كثير التدليس وهو مكثر من الإرسال أيضا روى عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم جابر وأنس وأبو أمامة وحديثه عنه في صحيح مسلم وقال أبو حاتم وأبو زرعة والبخاري وغيرهم لم يدرك أحدا من الصحابة إلا أنس بن مالك فإنه رآه رؤية ولم يسمع منه ...) ا ه 

وقال : " وقد أخرج له الشيخان ( 136 ) حديثا بالعنعنة فدل على قبول عنعنته وحديثه " 

وقال ابن حبان رحمه الله في  " مشاهير علماء الأمصار " (1/304) : (( لا يصح له عن أنس بن مالك ولا غيره من الصحابة سماع وتلك كلها أخبار مدلسة )) .وقال الإمام الألباني في الروض الداني (ص165) : (( وإنه ليلقى في نفسي أن يحيى بن أبي كثير وإن كان مدلساً , فإن رواية حسين – المعلم – عنه وما تقدم عن – الإمام – أحمد فيه , كل ذلك يشعرنا بأن تدليسه ليس من النوع الذي لابد لتلافيه من التصريح بالتحديث , بل تدليسه يعرف بالنظر إلى صورة روايته , فإذا قال ( بلغني عن فلان ) أو ( حدث فلان ) فهذا دليل على الانقطاع وإنه لم يسمعه من فلان , وأما إذا قال : (( عن فلان )) فهو محمول على السماع بخلاف المعهود عن المدلسين الذين لا يُقبل حديثهم إلا إذا صرحوا بالسماع , والدليل على ذلك قول – الإمام أحمد – ورواية حسين – المعلم – المشار إليهما , ولعل هذا السر في إكثار الصحيحين من الرواية عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن شيوخه بصيغة (عن) . وهذه فائدة هامة ما رأيت من سبقني إلى توضيحها والتنبيه عليها فإن أصبت من الله , وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي )) ا ه والله أعلم والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي اخرجه أبو داود ( 2787) عن سليمان بن موسى أبي داود : ثنا جعفر بن سعد بن سمرة بن جندب : حدثني خبيب بن سليمان عن أبيه سليمان بن سمرة عن سمرة بن جندب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من جامع المشرك وسكن معه فإنه مثله "قال الألباني رحمه الله :" إسناده ضعيف سليمان بن سمرة قال الحافظ : " مقبول " " وابنه خبيب : " مجهول "و" جعفر بن سعد بن سمرة ليس بالقوي "وسليمان بن موسى أبو داود الكوفي الخراساني فيه لين .تنبيه :" ومن هنا تعلم خطأ المناوي في " التيسير " قوله : " وإسناده حسن " مع أنه في " الفيض " تعقب رمز السيوطي رحمه الله  لحسنه بضعف سليمان هذا !قال الألباني رحمه الله :· لكن له طريق أخرى يتقوى بها أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/141) عن إسحاق بن إدريس : ثنا همام عن قتادة عن الحسن عن سمرة مرفوعا بلفظ : "" لا تساكنوا المشركين ولا تجامعوهم فمن ساكنهم أو جامعهم فليس منا قال الحاكم رحمه الله :"" صحيح على شرط البخاري " ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله .إلا ان الذهبي رحمه الله زاد : " ومسلم "قال الألباني رحمه الله :" ولا أدري إذا كانت هذه الزيادة منه أو من بعض نساخ كتابه : " التلخيص " تنبيه :" وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك فتصحيحه وهم فاحش منهما لأن إسحاق بن إدريس هذا ليس من رجال الشيخين ولا هو بثقة بل إنه اتهم بالوضع فقد أورده الذهبي نفسه في " الميزان " وقال : " تركه ابن المديني رحمه الله وقال أبو زرعة رحمه الله واه وقال البخاري رحمه الله : تركه الناس وقال الدارقطني رحمه الله  : منكر الحديث وقال يحيى بن معين : كذاب يضع الحديث " : لكن وجدت له متابعا قويا يرويه إسحاق بن سيار : ثنا محمد بن عبد الملك عن همام به . أخرجه ابو نعيم في " أخبار أصفهان " ( 1/123) وقال في خاتمة بحثه رحمه الله :" فالحديث حسن بمجموع الطريقين ولا سيما وله شاهد في الصحيحة برقم ( 636) " .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه : " ولم ينبه  محقق " المستدرك على الصحيحين " الشيخ مصطفى عبد القادر عطا غفر الله له على وهم الحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله " بل نقل ما قاله الحافظ في التلخيص فقط دون أي تنويه : فقال : بحديث رقم ( 2627) ( ج2/154) وفي التلخيص قال : " على شرط البخاري ومسلم " .( فائدة ) :" قال محمد عبد العزيز الخولي " ( ص 98) في " تاريخ فنون الحديث " ط دار القلم : " قال كثير من المحدثين : ان ما انفرد الحاكم عن ائمة الحديث بتصحيحه يبحث عنه ويحكم عليه بما يقضي به حاله من الصحة او الحسن او الضعف " نقلته من مقدمة الشيخ عبد القادر عطا تحقيقه للمستدرك للحاكم .( تنبيه ) :· انتقد الفاضل عطية الفقيه في كتابه المسمى " المستدرك على الصحيحين للامام الحاكم دراسة وتحقيقا " وهي رسالة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في قسم السنة والكتاب وقال في طبعات المستدرك في مقدمة التحقيق ( ص 9) · طبعة دار الكتب العلمية : " بتحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا " مع فهارس لها في خمس مجلدات وقد اعتمد المحقق على الطبعة السابقة كما قام بترتيب الأحاديث وبلغت احاديث المستدرك ( 8803 ) ... ولكن بتتبع هذه الطبعة لم نقف على إحالات منه على هذه النسخة الخطية التي ذكرها وربما وقف على بياض في النسخة الهندية فيذكره كما فيه وربما ملأ الفراغ من بعض كتب أهل السنة ) ا ه

والله  اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته  تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله :في الحديث الذي أخرجه النسائي في " اليوم الليلة " رقم ( 81) والحاكم ( 1/564) والضياء في " المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو " ( 68/1) عن أبي غسان يحيى بن كثير : ثنا شعبة عن أبي هاشم [ عن أبي مجلز ] عن قيس بن عباد عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من توضأ ثم قال : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت استغفرك وأتوب إليك كتب في رق ثم طبع بطابع فلم يكسر إلى يوم القيامة " قال الحاكم رحمه الله :" صحيح على شرط مسلم "" ووافقه الذهبي "قال الألباني رحمه الله :" بل هو على شرط الشيخين " فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجالهما " وأب هاشم الرماني اسمه يحيى اسمه ابيه دينار وقيل غير ذلك .والحديث له متابعات وشواهد يتقوى بها .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :" وقد وهما رحمهما الله تعالى "· تنبيه :" قال الألباني رحمه الله : " الخلاصة : ان الحديث صحيح بمجموع طرقه المرفوعة والموقوف لا يخالفه لأنه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي كما تقدم عن الحافظ ولعل من أجله ساقه ابن القيم رحمه الله في " زاد المعاد " ( 1/69) مساق المسلمات لكنه عزاه ل " سنن النسائي " وهو وهم لم ينتبه له المعلق عليه ثم قصر في تخريجه تقصيرا فاحشا فلم يعزه إلا لابن السني وضعف إسناده وهو كذلك كما تقدم دون الأسانيد التي قبله – فأوهم أن الحديث ضعيف والله المستعان .قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " للإمام ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله حققاه الشيخان الفاضلان : " شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله و عبد القادر الأرنوؤط رحمه الله " قال محققاه في " مقدمة الكتاب " ( ص 6-7) : " وإن اوفى كتاب يتحدث عن سيرته  صلى الله عليه وسلم على التفصيل هو كتاب " زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " للإمام  شمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب بن سعد الزرعي الدمشقي  صاحب القلم الفياض والعلم الواسع والرأي السديد والمتبحر في علوم الإسلام أصولها وفروعها دقيقها وجليلها "وقد استوعب رحمه الله في كتابه هذه هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في شؤونه العامة والخاصة واستوفى الحديث عن أطوار حياته وما صاحبها من أحداث وما لابسها من أمور يجدر بكل مسلم ان يقف عليها ويتبين أمرها .. وكل من يقرأ مؤلفات ابن القيم بتبصر وتمحيص يعلم حق العلم أنه رحمه الله جمع من علوم القرآن والسنة ومن الإحاطة بأقاويل السلف وآراء المذاهب ومقالاتهم حفظا وفهما ما لانعلم مثله عن كثير من العلماء ممن تقدمه أو أتى بعده "" وهو شديد الاعتداد بما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من الاحاديث والاخذ بها والعمل بموجبها وطرح ما سوواها وعدم الاعتداد بقول أحدا كائنا من كان إذا كان يخالفها او يتاولها على غير وجهها وهو إن كان يسير في فلك شيخه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ويأخذ بكثير من اجتهاداته التي تفرد بها إلا انه اقرب منه الى اللين والرفق بالمخالفين ."  ومما يثير الدهشة أن المؤلف رحمه الله وقد ألف كتابه رحمه الله هذا في حال السفر ولم تكن في حوزته المصادر التي ينقل منها ما يحتاج إليها من أخبار وآثار تتعلق بموضوع الكتاب مع أنه ضمنه معظم الأحاديث النبوية القولية منها والفعلية المتعلقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم مما هو منثور في الصحاح والسنن والمسانيد والمعاجم والسير وأثبت كل حديث في الموضوع الذي يخصه مما يشهد بسعة اطلاعه وجودة حفظه وسرعة بديهته وربما تزول الدهشة إذا صح ما ترامى إلينا ان هذا الإمام كان يستظهر " مسند الإمام احمد بن حنبل " الذي يضم أكثر من ثلاثين ألف حديث من حديث رسل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "المؤاخذات على الطبعات السابقة :قال محققاه :" وقد سبق ان طبع الكتاب  أكثر من مرة ولكنه كل هذه الطبعات لم يأخذ حه من التحقيق التصحيح والتمحيص فجاءت كلها مليئة بالخطأ والتصحيف والتحريف وسوء الإخراج وعدم العناية بتحقيق نصوصه الحديثية وتمييز صحيحها من سقيمها مما حدا بالناشر أن يطرح فكرة تحقيقه ونشره نشرة صحيحة وفق القوواعد العلمية المتبعة في التحقيق .." وحتى الطبعة التى عنى بتحقيقها الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله فهي كمثيلاتها مشحونة بالخطأ بالرغم من ادعائه أنه اعتمد على نسختين خطيتين موجودتين بدار الكتب المصرية وأنه راجه احاديثها على اصولها من الكتب الستة وغيرها !وقالا ( ص 16) :" وقد لازم الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية شيخه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ملازمة تامة منذ عودته من مصر سنة ( 712 ه ) إلى وفاته سنة ( 728 ه ) وهو في ذاك في ريعان شبابه وذروة قوته واكتمال مدركه فنهل من فيض علمه الواسع واستمع الى آرائه الناضجة السديدة .. وأهم ما استفاده منه : دعوته إلى الأخذ بكتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله الصحيحة وطرح ما يخالفها وتجديد ما درس من معالم الدين الصحيح وتنقيته مما ابتدعه المسلمون من مناهج زائفة من تلقاء أنفسهم خلال القرون السالفة قرون الانحطاط والجمود والتقليد الأعمى وتحذير المسلمين مما تسرب إلى الفكر الإسلامي من خرافات التصوف ومنطق يونان وزهد الهند " ا ه  فائدة :" وللكتاب مختصر نفيس للشيخ المجدد شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " والله أعلم والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
تصويب للمحدث الألباني رحمه الله :





في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن شاهين في " الترغيب " ( ق288/1) وابن عدي ( 111/2 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 7/209) وعنه الحافظ في " نتائج الأفكار ( 1/231) عن إبراهيم بن جابر : ثنا الحر بن مالك : حدثنا شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي الأحوص عن عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سره أن يحب الله ورسوله فليقرأ في " المصحف " .


· قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :

" لم يروه عن شعبة إلا الحر بن مالك وهو قليل الحديث ولهذا عن شعبة منكر " 

· قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمته : 

" أتى بخبر باطل فقال : ... " فذكره وقال الحافظ الذهبي : " وإنما اتخذت المصاحف بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "

· رده الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله فقال : 

" وهذا التعليل ضعيف ففي الصحيحين " : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يسافر بالقرآن إلى أرض العدو مخافة ان يناله العدو " وما المانع أن يكون الله اطلع نبيه على أن أصحابه سيتخذون المصاحف ؟ لكن الحر مجهول " .

· رده الألباني رحمه الله بقوله :

" كلا فقد قال ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله ( 1/2/287) :
سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : صدوق لا بأس به "



قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وسائر رواته ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير ابراهيم بن جابر وهو – القزاز أبو اسحاق البصري الباهلي – أورده ابن ابي حاتم ( 1/1/92) من روايته عن جمع ثن قال : " روى عنه أبي وأبو زرعة رحمهم الله " وأبو زرعة لا يروي إلا عن ثقة وعلى هذا فالحديث إسناده حسن عندي . والله أعلم " انتهى .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال الدكتور صالح بن محمد الرشيد في كتابه " المتحف في أحكام المصحف " في الحاشية ( ص 6 ) :

" قول أبي عبد الله الحارث بن أسد المحاسبي ت ( 243 ه ) في كتابه " فهم السنن " : " كتابة القرآن ليست بمحدثة فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمر بكتابته ولكنه كان مفرقا في الرقاع والأكتاف والعسب وإنما أمر الصديق بنسخها من مكان الى مكان مجتمعا وكان ذلك بمنزلة أوراق وجدت في بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها قرآن منتشر فجمعها جامع وربطها بخيط حتى لا يضيع منها شيء " 
قال محقق البرهان ( ج1/ص232) : " لم نجد في كتب الحارث المحاسبي كتابه " فهم السنن " ولعله تصحف من " فهم القرآن " 

فائدة :

" قال الفيروز آبادي في كتابه " بصائر ذوي التمييز في لطائف الكتاب العزيز " ( ج1/ص86-87) : 
"  المصحف مثلثة الميم فالبضم : اسم مفعول من أصحفه إذا أجمعه وبالفتح : موضع الصحف أي مجمع الصحائف وبالكسر : آلة تجمع الصحف والصحائف جمع صحيفة كسفينة وسفائن والصحف جمع صحيف كسفين وسفن وقيل للقرآن مصحف لأنه جمع من الصحائف المتفرقة في أيدي الصحابة وقيل لانه جمع وحوى  الإجمال جميع ما كان في كتب الأنبياء وصحفهم لا بطريق التفصيل " انتهى

فائدة :

قال العسكري في " الأوائل " ( ج1/ص98-99) :

" إن أول من سمى المصحف مصحفا وأل من جمعه أبو بكر ...)

قال ابن منظور في " لسان العرب " ( ج7/ص 291) :

" ... قال الأزهري وإنما سمى المصحف مصحفا لأنه حوى أصحف أي جعله جامعا للصحف المكتوبة بين الدفتين ..) انتهى .

وقال مؤلفه ( ص 16) :

" وقد ألف في " المصاحف " جمع كابن أشيه وابن أبي داود وابن الأنباري " 

وقال  في ( ص41) :

" وخلاصة القول أن أهل العلم قد جوزوا إتلاف المصاحف إذا تحقق فيها واحد من جملة أسباب :
·  إذا كانت عتيقة بالية قد تعطل نفعها 
· اذا تنجست بما يتعذر معه تطهيرها 
· اذا دخلها خلل يخاف معه على الجهال من الظلال إما لكثرة السقط فيها أو كثرة اللحن أو دس فيها ما ليس منها او كان رسمها مخالفا لرسم المصحف الإمام 

· وقد ذهب الى القول بتحريق المصحف جمهور أهل العلم كما أخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( ح 4987) عن أنس رضي الله عنه في قصة جمع عثمان رضي الله عنه الناس على مصحف واحد وفيه ( وأمر لما سواه من القرآن في كل صحيفة أو مصحف أن يحرق ) الفتح ( ج9/ص 11) .

فائدة :
وقال ( ص 281 )

" صرح جمع من اهل العلم بأن ترتيب الآيات في سورها على ما هو مشاهد في المصاحف التي في أيدينا اليوم كان عن توقيف من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. قال أبو بكر الأنباري ونقله عنه القرطبي في الأحكام ( ص 33) " ومن أفسد نظم القرآن فقد كفر به ورد على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما حكاه عن ربه تعالى " 
قال مكي ( ج1/395) وغيره : " ترتيب الآيات في السور هو من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما لم يأمر بذلك في أول براءة تركت بلا بسملة "
قال القاضي عياض ونقله عنه الحافظ في الفتح ( ج9/ص40) : " لا خلاف أن ترتيب آيات كل سورة على ما هو عليه الآن في المصحف توقيف من الله تعالى وعلى ذلك نقلته الأمة عن نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم " .
قال الزركشي رحمه الله في " البرهان " ( ج1/353) : " فأما الآيات في كل سورة ووضع البسملة في اوائلها فترتيبها توقيفي بلا شك ولا خلاف فيه ولهذا لا يجز تعكيسها "
وكذلك نقل السيوطي رحمه الله في " الإتقان " ( ج1/ص 60)  قال : " الإجماع والنصوص المترادفة على ان ترتيب الآيات توقيفي لا شبهة في ذلك "

وقال ( ص 283) :

"  وقد أختارت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء القول بامتناع مشروعية كتابة القرآن بالأعجمية مستندة الى الموانع التي تمنع شرعا كتابة المصاحف بحروف لاتينية ونحوها لما فيها من الخطر ..) انتهى
" وقد حكى الشيخ محمد شاكر رحمه الله وكيل الأزهر سابقا في كتابه " القول الفصل في ترجمة القرآن الكريم إلى اللغات الأجنبية " إجماع علماء المسلمين على تحريم كتابة المصحف بالأعجمية كما أجمعووا على ترجمة القرآن الى اللغات الأجنبية وعليه يكون القول بتجويز كتابة القرآن بالأعجمية قولا محدثا خارقا للإجماع فالقول متابعة للمستشرقين والزنادقة ومن أغتر باقوالهم من المسلمين " انتهى .
وقد ألفت عدة رسائل نحت منحى تحريم الترجمة وتضمنت إقامة البراهين على حرمة ترجمة القرآن في الإسلام وعلى عدم إمكانها ومنها :

· رسالة ترجمة القرآن وما فيها من المفاسد ومنافاة الإسلام للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا ط المنار 
· رسالة " الفرقدان النيران في بعض المباحث المتعلقة بالقرآن " محمد سعيد الباني 
· رسالة " حادث الأحداث في الاقدام على ترجمة القرآن " القاضي محمد سليمان 
· مسألة ترجمة القرآن لشيخ الإسلام بالدولة العثمانية مصطفى صبري وفيه الرد على فريد وجدي 
· رسالة " القول السديد في حكم ترجمة القرآن المجيد " للقاضي محمد مصطفى الشاطر .

فائدة : قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : 

" وللشيخ الفاضل خالد بن عمر الغامدي حفظه الله مبحث نافع  لحديث الترجمة باسم " التحف في بيان ضعف رواية حب الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للقارئ في المصحف " مال إلى ضعف حديث الترجمة وأعله بعدة علل منها :

· العلَّة الأولى : 
أولا : الحُرّ بن مالك بن الخطاب العنبري البصري

وصفه ابن حجر رحمه الله بالجهالة في لسان الميزان  ، وأعلَّ الرِّواية به ، فلعله سبق قلم منه أو لعدم تذكر حاله حينها ، لأن حكمه عليه في التقريب كَتَبَهُ موافقا لاختيار الأئمة الآخرين ، وهذا قولهم فيه 
ذكره البخاري في التَّاريخ  فقال : سمع شعبة 
وقَالَ عنه أبو حاتم الرَّازي : صدوق لا بأس به
وقال البزَّارُ : لم يكن به بأس
وذكره ابن حبَّان في الثِّقات فَقَالَ : الحر بن مالك … 
وقد بين الشيخ الألباني خطأ ابن حجر رحمهما الله في السِّلسلة الصَّحيحة فقال : 
" قلت : كلا ، فقد قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 2 / 278 ) . سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : صدوق لا بأس به " . اهـ

· ثانيا : إبراهيم بن جابر 

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة بعد نقله السَّابق عن حال الحُرٍّ بن مالك : 
" قلت : و سائر رواته ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير إبراهيم بن جابر - و هو القزاز ، أبو إسحاق البصري الباهلي – أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 1 / 92 ) من روايته عن جمع ، ثم قال : " روى عنه أبي و أبو زرعة رحمهم الله " . 
و أبو زرعة لا يروي إلا عن ثقة ، و على هذا فالحديث إسناده حسن عندي . و الله أعلم . " اهـ 


- أقول إن هذا الذي قال الشَّيخ رحمه الله غير صحيح ، وإبراهيم بن جابر هذا ليس القزاز الذي ورد ذكره في الجرح والتَّعديل لابن أبي

حاتم ، والذي جعل الشيخ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ يقول إنه إبراهيم القزَّاز _
· ظنَّ الشَّيخ الألباني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى أنَّ الرَّاوي عن الحُرِّ بن مالك هو إبراهيم بن جابر القزَّاز ، ثم نقل ترجمته من كتاب ابن أبي حاتم ، ثمَّ حسَّن الرِّواية بناء على ما ظنَّ . 
- 
· والصَّواب أنَّ هَذَا الرَّاوي عن الحُرِّ بن مالك هو راو آخر مجهول الحال ، سمَّاه لنا الإمام الدَّارقطني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى وأشار إلى نسبته البيهقي رَحِمَهُ اللهُ
· فقد ظهر من كلام الإمام الدَّارقطني أن الراوي المتفرِّد بهذه الرِّواية عن الحُرِّ بن مالك هو : 
إبراهيم بن جابر بن عيسى أبو إسحاق الغطريفي المتوفَّى عام 265هـ ، وليس القزَّاز كما ظنَّ الشيخ الألباني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى
· وقع الاسم عند البيهقي رَحِمَهُ اللهُ " إبراهيم بن جابر المروزي " 
والخطيب البغدادي رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ترجم للرجلين بترجمتين منفصلتين ، والحقيقة أن المسألة أشكلت علي ولم أستطع الترجيح فيها ، هل الرَّاوي عن الحُرِّ بن مالك هو الغطريفي أو المروزي أم أن الاسمين لشخص واحد 
· وقد وقع للشيخ وهم في اسم هَذَا الرَّاوي أيضا في الضَّعيفة ( 13/1/478) الحديث رقم : 6220  
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
· " ابراهيم بن جابر ولم أجد له ترجمة إلا في " الجرح والتعديل لابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكر فيه توثيقا إلا أنه قال روى عنه أبي وأبي زرعة رحمهم الله " 

فائدة :

 إبراهيم بن جابر في السند؛ هو: (إبراهيم بن جابر بن عبد الرحمن بن عيسى المروزي المؤدب) المعروف بالبح
- 
· وقال في خاتمة مبحثه :

والشيخ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ جانب الصواب في تحسين هذه الرِّواية لأمور :

1- التَّفرُّد الواقع في الإسناد 
أ _ المتأمل في الإسناد يتوقف في قبول رواية الحُرِّ بن مالك عن شعبة بهذا الحديث من بين تلاميذه الملازمين له ، وقد أشار إلى ذلك عدد من الأئمة منهم :

أ - ابن عدي في الكامل حيث قَالَ : وللحر عن شعبة وعن غيره أحاديث ليست بالكثيرة ، وأما هذا الحديث عن شعبة بهذا الإسناد فمنكر.
ب - أبو نعيم في الحلية حيث قَالَ : غريب تفرد به الحر بن مالك
ج - البيهقي حيث قَالَ في شعب الإيمان : هكذا روي بهذا الإسناد مرفوعا ، وهو منكر ، تفرَّد به أبو سهل الحُرِّ بن مالك عن شعبة.
د - ابن حجر حيث علَّق على قول ابن عدي بقوله : 
قلت : و هو موافق لما قال مسلم في مقدمة " صحيحه " ، حيث قال : و علامة المنكر في حديث المحدث أن يعمد إلى مثل الزهري ، في كثرة حديثه و كثرة الرواة عنه ، فيأتي عنه بما ليس عند أحد منهم  ) انتهى .
هذا ما نقلته من رسالته فإن أصبت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمني ومن الشيطان ونسأل الله العفو والعافية .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
- وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري في " التاريخ " ( 1/2/1873) والترمذي ( 2452) والحاكم ( 4/307) وعبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( 156/2) والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 457) والقضاعي ( 33/1) وأبو نعيم في " الجنة " ( 8/2) عن أبي عقيل الثقفي : حدثنا يزيد بن سنان التميمي قال : سمت بكير بن فيروز قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من خاف أدلج ومن أدلج بلغ المنزل ألا إن سلعة الله غالية ألا إن سلعة الله الجنة " 

قال العقيلي رحمه الله :
" يزيد بن سنان أبو فروة الرهاوي لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف إلا به قال يحيى : ليس بشيء" 

قال الحافظ رحمه الله في " التقريب " :
" ضعيف "

قال الترمذي رحمه الله : 
" حديث حسن غريب " !

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد "!
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لا عجب من الحاكم فتساهله معروف وإنما العجب من متابعة الذهبي إياه وغفلته عن قوله هو نفسه في " المغني " : 
" يزيد بن سنان أبو فروة الرهاوي مشهور ضعفه أحمد وابن المديني " !

فائدة :
وللحديث شاهد جيد يرويه عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن الطفيل بن أبي ابن كعب عن أبيه مرفوعا به وزاد : " جاءت الراجفة تتبعها الرادفة جاء الموت بما فيه " أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/308) وابو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 8/377) واحمد ( 5/136) الزيادة فقط وكذا الترمذي ( 2459)  

وقال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن صحيح "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إنما هو حسن فقط للخلاف المعروف في ابن عقيل " 
" وبالجملة فالحديث بهذا الشاهد صحيح "
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر لوالديه :

· قال أبو نعيم رحمه الله في " حلية الأولياء " ( 422/8) مع الزيادة من حديث أبي ابن كعب عن أبيه : " غريب تفرد به وكيع عن الثوري "

· وقال الحافظ المنذري في " الترغيب والترهيب " ( 210/4) عن حديث الترجمة : " إسناده صحيح أو حسن أو ما قاربهما " 
- 
فائدة :

وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في " تاريخ الإسلام " ( 668/9) عن حديث الترجمة : " منكر ".

· المنكر عند البرديجي رحمه الله :
· " الفرد الذي لا متابع له حتى لو تفرد به الثقة " وقد ذكره الحافظ في الفتح ( هدي الساري 392و437و453) والفتح ( 134/12) 
· وقال العقيلي في حديث الترجمة كما ذكره الألباني رحمهم الله :
· " يزيد بن سنان الرهاوي لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف إلا به قال يحيى : ليس بشئ " 
وقال ابن القطان الفاسي كما في هدي الساري ( ص 421) :
ليس بشيء عند ابن معين : يعني احاديثه قليلة "

· فائدة :

"  والحديث اخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا في " قصر الامل "  ( بحديث رقم 115)  ( ص 91 ) من طريق ابي عقيل الثقفي عن برد بن سنان قال : سمعت بكير بن فيروز به .

قال محققه " محمد خير رمضان " غفر الله له  ( ص 91) :
" رواه الترمذي في سننه وقال رحمه الله : " حديث حسن غريب "
لكن ورد في مسند الترمذي " يزيد بن سنان التميمي " بدل " برد بن سنان " في سند ابن ابي الدنيا .

 واأخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا من طريق  عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل ( حديث رقم 116 )  مع الزيادة 
قال الامام البخاري رحمه الله :
" الراجفة : النفخة الاولى . والرادفة : النفخة الثانية . صحيح البخاري . كتاب الرقاق : باب نفخ الصور ( 7/193) .

·  قلت : يتبين فيما سبق :
· " ان الحديث لم ينفرد به " يزيد بن سنان " رواه ابن ابي الدنيا في " قصر الامل " ( ح115 ح116 )  والبيهقي في " شعب الايمان " ( 150/13) حديث رقم ( 10092 ) من نفس طريق حديث الترجمة الا انه قالوا : " برد بن سنان " بدلا من يزيد بن سنان " 

· وكلاهما يروي عن بكير بن فيروز ويروي عنه أبو عقيل الثقفي .
- 
والراجح انه يزيد بن سنان ابو فروة الرهاوي وذلك لاسباب منها :

· جاء عند الترمذي زيادة على اسمه بالكنية : ابو فروة ولم يتعقب ذلك الحافظ المزي في " تحفة الأشراف " 
· جاء عند عبد بن حميد في المسند والحاكم " يزيد بن سنان "
· وكذلك الزيلعي في " تخريج الكشاف " ( 4/149) فذكره من حديث يزيد بن سنان التميمي ..
· ورواه العقيلي في كتابه واعله بيزيد بن سنان 
· وقال ابن طاهر يزيد بن سنان متروك 
· وقال الذهبي في " المغني " يزيد بن سنان ابو فروة الرهاوي مشهور ضعفه احمد وابن المديني " 

تنبيه :

" قال الألباني في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة " بحديث رقم ( 6194) ( ج13/ق1 /424)  : ( منكر ) 
وقال رحمه الله : وفيه يزيد بن سنان ووهو الجزري ابو فروة الرهاوي قال النسائي : " متروك الحديث " 
وقال ابن عدي : " عامة حديثه غير محفوظ "
وقد تقدم له حديث موضوع ( 2/165/740) 


· ولعل الرواية عند " ابن أبي الدنيا " في " قصر الأمل " وقع  لها تصحيف أو خطأ من النساخ أو الطباعة .. والله أعلم فإن أخطأت فمني وحدي ومن الشيطان . والله يغفر لنا .


· تنبيه :

" ولقد اشتبه أمره واختلط على الحافظين المنذري والهيثمي رحمهم الله في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " وابو نعيم في " الحلية " عن يزيد بن سنان عن زيد بن أبي أنيسة عن عاصم عن زر عن عبد الله مرفوعا : " كأني أنظر إلى موسى عليه السلام ...الحديث " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج5/36) :

" يزيد بن سنان التميمي ابو فروة الرهاوي وهو ضعيف " 
قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2/117) وتبعه الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 3/221) : " رواه أبو يعلى والطبراني بإسناد حسن " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لعلهما ظنا أنه يزيد بن سنان هذا هو يزيد بن سنان القزاز البصري فإنه ثقة ولكنه ليس هو رواي الحديث لأنه متأخر عن الرهاوي " " فتنبه "
قلت :
" ولعل ظن المنذري رحمه الله في حديث الترجمة كذلك فإنه رحمه الله " صحح الحديث " والله أعلم .

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 2282) والدرامي ( 2/125) والحاكم ( 4/392) وأحمد ( 1/67و90و91) وعبد الله بن أحمد( 131) من طرق عن عبد الأعلى بن عامر عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي عن علي بن أبي طالب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كذب في حلمه كلف يوم القيامة عقد شعيرة " 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :

 " حديث حسن " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد "
" ورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله : " عبد الأعلى ضعفه أبو زرعة "

قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
" صدوق يهم " 
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 12/359) :
" إسناده حسن وقد صححه الحاكم ولكنه من رواية عبد الأعلى بن عامر ضعفه أبو زرعة " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ومما يدل على ضعفه وسوء حفظه اضطرابه في متن هذا الحديث وذلك على وجوه :
· الأول : هذا 
· الثاني بلفظ : " .... كلف أن يعقد بين شعيرتين " أخرجه الحاكم 
· الثالث : بلفظ : " من كذب في الرؤيا متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " أخرجه أحمد ( 1/131) 
· الرابع : مثله إلا انه قال : " من كذب علي متعمداً ..." أخرجه أحمد ( 1/130 ) 
والأخير : هو الأشبه " 
واللفظ الثاني : محفوظ من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعا به إلا أنه قال : " من تحلم بحلم لم يره كلف ان يعقد بين شعيرتين ولن يفعل " 
أخرجه البخاري ( 12/359- فتح ) والترمذي ( 2284) وقال : " حديث حسن صحيح "

تصويب و تنبيه :
" أخرج هذا الحديث الخطيب البغدادي في " التاريخ " ( 11/93) من طريق سفيان الثوري عن عاصم عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي باللفظ الأول .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فقوله : " عن عاصم " في رواية الخطيب شاذ ولعله كان الأصل : " عن ابن عامر " فتحرف على بعض الرواة أ النساخ إلى : " عن عاصم " 
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيبه " ( ترجمة 3672) ط بشار 

" قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل عن أبيه : ضعيف الحديث 
" قال أبو زرعة : ضعيف الحديث ربما رفع الحديث وربما وقفه 
وقد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم : سألت أبي عنه فقال : ليس بقوي 
قال النسائي : " ليس بالقوي " يكتب حديثه 
وقال أبو أحمد بن عدي : قد حدث عنه الثقات ... وابي عبد الرحمن السلمي وغيرهم بأشياء لا يتابع عليها "

قال الدكتور بشار في الحاشية : 
" ذكره أبو زرعة في " أسامي الضعفاء " ( 636) 
"وقال علي ابن المديني : سألت يحيى عنه فقال : تعرف وتنكر ( ضعفاء العقيلي " ( الورقة 127) 
وذكره ابن الجوزي في " الضعفاء " ( الورقة 102) 
وقال ابن حجر في " التقريب " : " صدوق ") انتهى .

فائدة :

" كأن الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله يميل الى ضعف إسناده على تعليقه على مستدرك الحاكم بحديث رقم ( 8264) ( ج4/ص548)  حيث قال رحمه الله : " عبد الأعلى ضعفه أبو زرعة " 


فائدة ( 2 ) :

"  قال الدكتور جمال أسطيري في كتابه " مصطلحات الجرح والتعديل المتعارضة " ( ج1/ ص249) :
" وقوله " تعرف وتنكر " المشهور في هذا المصطلح أن يأتي بتاء الخطاب وقد يستعمل أيضا بياء الغيبة مبنيا للمجهول ( يعرف وينكر ) وهي من الصيغ المستعملة في تجريح الرواة باتفاق النقاد " 
قال السيوطي رحمه الله : " وقولهم : " تعرف وتنكر " أي يأتي مرة بالمناكير ومرة بالمشاهير " ( تدريب الراوي ) ( 1/350) .

والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/576) من طريق أبي ظفر عبد السلام بن مطهر : ثنا جعفر ابن سليمان عن ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " موسى بن عمران صفيّ الله " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لم يتكلم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله عليه مطلقا وأبو ظفر لم يخرج له مسلم وإنما هو من رجال البخاري "
· وقد تابعه سيار : ثنا جعفر بن سليمان به وزاد :
" وأنا حبيب الله "
أخرجه الديلمي ( 4/75) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وسيار هو ابن حاتم العنزي أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : " قال القواريري : كان معي في " الدكان لم يكن له عقل قيل : اتتهمه ؟ قال : لا وقال غيره : صدوق سليم الباطن "

قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
" صدوق له أوهام "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فمثله يستشهد به ولا تقبل زيادته على الأوثق منه .
والله أعلم .

· *  وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/58و4/251) عن محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف حدثني حسين بن عثمان بن عبد الرحمن وعبد الرحمن بن حميد ابن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن عامر بن سعيد عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " المؤمن مكفّر " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" وقد اتفقا على عبد الرحمن بن حميد وهذا حديث غريب صحيح لم يخرجاه لجهالة محمد بن عبد العزيز الزهري هذا "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا أمر عجيب من وجهين :
· موافقة الذهبي رحمه الله 
· أنه إن كان مجهولا فكيف يصحح حديثه ؟!
· والامر الآخر :" انه ليس مجهولا " بل هو معروف بالضعف الشديد عند البخاري وغيره 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله عنه في : الميزان " 
" قال البخاري : منكر الحديث 
قال النسائي : " مترك 
قال الدارقطني : " ضعيف " انتهى .

الخلاصة :
" نعم الحديث قوي بما له من الشواهد الكثيرة في تكفير ذنوب المؤمن بالبلايا والأمراض وهي معروفة منها حديث مصعب أخو عامر بن سعد عن ابيه مرفوعا بلفظ : " ... فما يبرح البلاء بالعبد حتى يتركه يمشي على الأرض ما عليه من خطيئة " وهو مخرج في الصحيحة برقم ( 143) . والله أعلم .


والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :





ما أخرجه أبو داود ( 4594) والنسائي في " العارية والوديعة " من " السنن الكبرى " ( 10/1) وابن ماجه ( 2676) من طرق ثلاث عن عبدالرزاق عن معمر عن همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " النار جبار " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين " 

· ولم يتفرد عبد الرازق به فقد قال أبو داود : حدثنا محمد بن المتوكل العسقلاني : ثنا عبد الرازق ’ ح ’ وثنا جعفر بن مسافر التنيسي : ثنا زيد بن المبارك : ثنا عبد الملك الصنعاني كلاهما عن معمر به 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا الإسناد الثاني رجاله صدوقون غير عبد الملك وهو ابن محمد الصنعاني فإنه لين الحديبث 
" وأما محمد بن المتوكل العسقلاني في الإسناد الأول فهو ضعيف  ولكن ضعفه لا يضر الحديث لأنه متابع من السلمي وغيرهم 

تنبيه :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وقول المناوي رحمه الله مضعفا الحديث بعدما عزاه أصله لأبي داود وابن ماجه بقوله : " وفيه محمد بن المتوكل العسقلاني أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : قال أبو حاتم : لين " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وفيه أوهام عديدة – قول الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله منها :
· إن العسقلاني هذا في إسناد ابن ماجه أيضا وليس كذلك فإنه قال : حدثنا أحمد بن الأزهر : ثنا عبد الرزاق ....
· أن أبا داود لم يروه إلا من طريق العسقلاني الواقع خلافه كما سبق 
· أن العسقلاني تفرد به وإلا لما سكت على ضعفه والواقع أيضا أنه متابع من جمع من ثقات كما تقدم 

تصويب :

" وأما قول ابن عدي رحمه الله : 
" ليس هذا الحديث في كتب عبد الرزاق يعني : عن معمر عن همام عن أبي هريرة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فلا يظهر لي أنه علة قادحة بعد ثبوته من عدة طرق عن عبد الرازق فيتأمل ..

فائدة :
" جبار معناها في الحديث : أي هدر 
قال المناوي رحمه الله :

"  المراد ب " النار " الحريق فمن أوقدها في ملكه لغرض فطيرتها الريح فشعلتها في مال غيره ولا يملك ردها فلا يضمنه" 

والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حبان رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
وهم الدكتور محمود الطحان :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود ( 3774) والحاكم ( 4/129) وابن ماجه ( 3370) بالشطر الثاني منه كلهم من طريق جعفر بن برقان عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه قال : " نهى عن مطعمين : عن الجلوس على مائدة يشرب عليها الخمر وأن يأكل الرجل وهو منبطح على بطنه "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم " !
ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله " !

· وأعله أبو داود رحمه الله بقوله عقبه : 
" هذا الحديث لم يسمعه جعفر بن برقان من الزهري وهو منكر "
" ثم ساق بإسناده الصحيح عن جعفر أنه بلغه عن الزهري بهذا الحديث 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وجعفر ثقة من رجال مسلم لكنهم ضعفوا حديثه عن الزهري خاصة ولذلك قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
" صدوق يهم في حديث الزهري رحمه الله "

فائدة :
· ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " التهذيب " ان هذا الحديث مما أنكره الحافظ العقيلي رحمه الله أيضا من حديثه عن الزهري 

قال الألباني :
" لكن الحديث ثابت فشطره الأول له شواهد من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه وغيره والشطر الثاني له شاهد من حديث علي رضي الله عنه .

· وله شاهد آخر بلفظ :
" لا تأكل منكبا ولا تخطى رقاب الناس يوم الجمعة " 
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 52/1-زوائده ) وعنه ابن عساكر ( 13/196/2) عن أبي اليمان الحكم بن نافع قال : نا أرطأة بن المنذر عن عبيد الله بن رريق عن عمرو بن الأسود عن أبي الدرداء مرفوعا 
وقال رحمه الله :
" لا يروى عن أبي الدرداء إلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به أرطاة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وأرطاة ثقة وكذلك سائر رواته غير عبيد الله بن رريق . " كذا بالأهمال " ووقع عند ابن عساكر " بإعجام الحرف الثاني بنسبته : " الألهاني " ولم أعرفه وقد قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " المجمع " ( 5/24) : " راه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله ثقات " 

تنبيه :

" " منكبا " هكذا وقع مقيدا في " الزوائد " من الأنكباب ووقع في " المجمع " و " ابن عساكر " : " متكئا " من الأتكاء 
وبوب له الهيثمي : " باب الأكل متكئا " والله أعلم 

فوائد :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

ثم تكشفت لي أمور منها :
· أن عبد الله بن رريق وقع فيه خطآن :
· أحدهما : من الناسخ والصواب رواية : " عبد الله بن رزيق " كذا في نسخة جيدة من " المعجم الأوسط " ( 1/3/33) 
· والآخر : من أحد الرواة انقلب اسمه عليه والصواب فيه : رزيق أب عبد الله نبه على ذلك الأمير ابن ماكولا في " الإكمال " ( 4/54) وكذلك أورده في كتب التراجم مثل : " التاريخ " و " الجرح " و " ثقات ابن حبان " ( 4/339) وغيرها .


الثاني :
· أن عبد الله بن زريق معروف ولكنه مختلف فيه فقال أبو زرعة :
" لا بأس به "

وهم "
" وذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في " الثقات " ولكنه تناقض فأورده في " الضعفاء " أيضا ( 1/301) فقال رحمه الله : " وينفرد بأشياء لا تشبه حديث الأثبات لا يجوز الاحتجاج به إلا عند الوفاق "
ولذا قال الحافظ رحمه الله في " التقريب " " صدوق له أوهام "

وهم آخر :

" أن الهيثمي رحمه الله تناقض فيه أيضا فقد رأيت آنفا أنه وثق رجاله دون استثناء ثم رأيته قال في موضع آخر ( 2/178) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وفيه عبد الله بن زريق – كذا – قال الأزدي : لا يصح حديثه " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وقد قلد الهيثمي رحمه الله المعلق على " المعجم الأوسط " ( 1/50و52) كعادته فإن الرجل لا على عنده بهذا الفن وكل ما أثقل به كاهل الحواشي والتعليقات إنما هو مجرد النقل الذي لا يعجز عنه أي طالب علم !

فائدة :
" ويبدو لي ان الهيثمي بعد ان ذكر هذا عن الأزدي تبين له ما سبق تحقيقه أن عبد الله بن رزيق أبو عبد الله وبناء عليه وثق رجاله لتوثيق أبي زرعة وابن حبان إياه ولعله لم ينتبه لتناقض ابن حبان فيه . والله أعلم 

تصويب 

" أن الصواب في متن الحديث : " متكئا " لأمرين : 
· أن كذلك في النسخة التي سبقت الإشارة إليها من الأوسط 
· أنه وقع كذلك في " ضعفاء ابن حبان " وفي " الجامع الكبير " للسيوطي رحمه الله معزوا للطبراني وابن عساكر رحمهم الله 
ولذا فلا يصلح الاستشهاد به لحديث الترجمة كما هو ظاهر . والله أعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

· المعلق على " المعجم الأوسط " الدكتور الفاضل محمود الطحان غفر الله له وله بعض التصحيفات والأوهام والتخليطات عفا الله عنه والمعصوم من عصمه الله 
- قال الإمام المحدث الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - في ( الصحيحة ) ( 2791 ) :
( قول الهيثمي في " الأوسط " عن أحمد بن القاسم، فإن كان هو الريان فهو ضعيف، وإن كان غيره فلم أعرفه، وبقية رجاله ثقات ".
قال الألباني رحمه الله : فهذهغفلة منه، تابعه عليها مقلده الدكتور محمود الطحان فلم يعلق عليه بشيء كعادته، فكلتعليقاته وتخريجاته نقول عنه لا تحقيق فيها، وإنما هو التقليد المحض.

وقال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) ( 3049( :

ولم يتنبه لهذا السقط الدكتور الطحان فيتعليقه على "المعجم الأوسط " (2/231) ، فنقله كما رآه في "المجمع " دون أي تعليقعليه! وكذلك فعل من قبله الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على "زوائد البزار" للهيثمي،ولكنه عقب عليه- ضِغْثآ على إبالة- فقال (2/108) :
"لم يعزه الهيثمي للبزاروعنده حرفاً بحرف "!

وهذا مما يدل على بالغ غفلته، وإلا لما قال: ".. حرفاً بحرف " ورواية البزار أمامه مختصرة عن رواية الطبراني، وقد ذكرهما الهيثمي معاً؛ إلا أنالأولى لم تقع معزوة للبزار خطأ مطبعياً، فلو أنه تنبه لصنيع الهيثمي هذا لنجا منالوقوع في هذين الخطأين: "حرفاً بحرف "، و"لم يعزه الهيثمي "!! ) .
وقال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 373
:
فمن المحتمل أن يكون وهم في ذكره المطلب بن عبد الله مكانداود بن أبي صالح، ولكن السند إليه غير صحيح، فيمكن أن يكون الوهم من غيره، لأنسفيان بن بشير أو بشر، لم أعرفه، وليس هو الأنصاري المترجم في " ثقاتابن حبان " (6 / 403) وغيره، فإنه تابع تابعي، فهو متقدم على هذا، من طبقة شيخ شيخه (كثير بن زيد) ! ولعل الآفة من أحمد بن رشدين شيخ الطبراني، فإنه متهم بالكذب، كما تقدم بيانه تحتالحديث (47) ، فكان على الهيثمي أن يبين الفرق والخلاف بين إسناد أحمد والطبراني من جهة، وعلة كل منهما من جهة أخرى، والمعصوم من عصمه الله تعالى.
ولقد كان الواجب على المعلق على " المعجم الأوسط " الدكتور الطحان أن يتولى بيان ذلك، ولكن...... ).

وقال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 6216 :

: تنبيه آخر) : وقع فيمخطوطة "الأوسط" مكان: (ربها) ... (زوجها) . وهذا
خطأ فاحش، غفل عنه الدكتورالطحان في مطبوعة! الأوسط " (4/174/3310 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g4/174/3310end_of_the_skype_highlighting) التي زعم أنهقام على تحقيقها، وفيها أخطاء كثيرة وكبيرة منها سقوط أحاديث منها، بل وصفحات، وقدنبهت على شيء من ذلك في غيرما موضع. والله المستعان. ) .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 6710 ) :

تنبيه) : سقط هذا الحديث وآخرعقبه من مطبوعة " المعجم الأوسط " التي قام على تحقيقها الدكتور محمود الطحان؛ فليسفيه (5/ 366/ 4723، 4724) منهما إلا كلمات من إسناديهما، ولا أدري السبب في ذلك إلاقلة العناية بالتحقيق والمقابلة بالأصل المصور، والحديثان فيه مقروآن، ومنه نقلت،وهذا مثال قوي جداً من مئات الأمثلة على مبلغ صدقه فيما ادعاه في المقدمة (ص 13) مناعتنائه بتحقيق الكتاب! ).

وقال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 6717 ) :

- ولم يتكلم على اسناده الدكتور الطحان في تعليقه على " المعجم الأوسط " إلا بقوله:
"الحديث من طريق أنس من الزوائد؛ إذ لم يخرجه أحد من أصحاب الكتب الستة عن أنس، لكني لم أعثر عليه في " مجمع الزوائد ". فالله أعلم ".
قلت: خفي عليه إخراج الترمذي اياه بدون الزيادة؛ ولذلك لم يخرجه الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد "، وهذه عادته. فتنبه! ) .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله في ( الضعيفة ) ( 6866 ) :


( وهذا إسناد ضعيفجداً؛ روح بن الصلاح: مختلف فيه، والراجح أنه ضعيف - كما تقدم تحقيقه تحت الحديث (23) -.
وأحمد بن رشدين: أسوأ منه - وهو: أحمد بن محمد بن الحجاج بن ريشدينالمصري؛ قال ابن عدي:
" كذبوه ". واتظر ترجمته في " اللسان ".
فمن الجهل أوالغفلة قول الدكتور الطحان في تعليقه على الحديث:
" ذكره الهيثمي في " مجمعالزوائد " 5/ 205 وأفاد بأنه رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط "، والبزار، ورجاله رجالالصحيح "!
فإن الهيثمي إنما قال هذا في الحديث المتقدم بلفظ:
" لا يفكه إلاالعدل، أو يوبقه الجور
".
وذكرت ثمة أنه في " الصحيحة "، وقال الهيثمي عقب ما نقله الدكتورعنه:
" وفي رواية للطبراني (الأصل: الطبراني) في " الأوسط " أيضاً: عافاه الله بما شاء أوعاقبه بما شاء ".
ولم يتكلم عليها بشيء، وهذا من تساهله في التحقيق الذي يحمل أمثال الدكتور على أن يقولوا عليه ما لم يقل! )
· هذه بعض الأوهام للدكتور غفر الله له .

ثانيا :

· وقد طبع " المعجم الأوسط " للطبراني بتحقيق الشيخ طارق عوض الله والشيخ الحسيني 

قال محققاه في " مقدمة الكتاب " ( ص 5) :
- "صنف الطبراني " المعجم الاوسط " في ست مجلدات كبار على معجم شيوخه . يأتي فيه عن كلشيخ بما له من الغرائب والعجائب ، فهو نظير كتاب " الافراد " للدارقطني . بين فيهفضيلته وسعة روايته . وكان يقول : " هذا الكتاب روحي " فإنه الكتاب روحي " فإنه تعبعليه . وفيه كل نفيس وعزيز ومنكر . الامام الذهبيرحمه الله 

وقالا في ( ص7-9) :

- ولقد كان هذا الكتاب الكبير " المعجم الاوسط " للامام الطبراني - أو جزء كبير منه - معدودا ضمن مفقودات التراث حتى يسر الله تعالى الوقوف على نسخة كاملة له في تركيا ، ويرجع الفضل في ذلك ، بعد الله عزوجل إلى السيد صبحي البدري السامرائي الذي له عناية فائقة بمخطوطات التراث الاسلامي ، وعن طريقة انتشرت صورها في العالم الاسلامي . وبدأت نفوس العلماء والباحثين تتشوق إلى اليوم الذي يطبع فيه هذا الكتاب ، ويسهلتناوله . إلى أن قيض الله تعالى له عالما فاضلا ، وهو الدكتور محمودا الطحان ،فأخرج منه ثلاثة أجزاء ، ووعد بإخراج الباقي ، ولكن صفحة شاء الله أمرا كانمفعولا ، فلم يتم إخراج الكتاب ، ولم تقع الاجزاء التي خرجت موقع القبول والرضا لدىالعلماء والباحثين لما اعتراها من كثرة التصحيف والتحريف والسقط وغير ذلك مما يبغيأن يصان منه الكتاب المحقق . ويعلم الباحثون في هذا المجال ما يستحقه إخراج مخطوط من خزائن المخطوطات إلى عالم النشر ، وما الذي يقوم به الباحث المحقق من إقامة للنص ، وضبط للاعلام ، وتحقيق سلامة الاسناد والمتن . ويعلم كل باحث محقق أثر التصحيف والتحريف على الكتاب ، والضرر الواقع على الباحث من جراء ذلك . ولما طالت المدة ،وكثر سؤال العلماء والباحثين وطلبة العلم عن باقي الكتاب ، رأينا ضرورة تحقيق ذلك ،واستدراك ما فات الاجزاء المطبوعة من التحقيق والضبط والتصحيح . ولما كنا في قسم التحقيق بدار الحرمن بصدد إخراج كتاب " أطراف الغرائب والافراد للدارقطني " لابن طاهر المقدسي ، وهو يتماثل في موضوعه مع موضوع كتاب " المعجم الاوسط " ، فقدأشار علينا بعض الاستاذة الفضلاء بأن نتولى نحن تحقيق الكتاب ونشره . ولم يكن يغيبعنا صعوبة تحقيق ذلك ، فالكتاب كبير ، وصعب ، لغرابة رواياته ، وكثرة إفراداته ،ناهيك عن أن أكثر الكتاب لا يوجد له إلا مخطوط واحد ، ويدرك الباحثون المشتغلونبهذا الفن كم في هذا من صعوبة . وبين الاقدام والاحجام زاد الالحاح ، ، وكثرالراغبون في تحقيقا للكتاب . وهو كتاب كبير ، ، وقد انهتيناتقريبا من تحقيقه والتعليق عليه ، ونحن الان نعده للطبع ، فنسأل الله تعالى أنيعيننا وأن يسدد خطانا .

نقد المطبوع من " المعجم الأوسط " للطبراني :

وفي ( ص 24 -25) :

- كتاب " المعجم الاوسط " للامام الطبراني كتاب هام جدا ، وهو يستمد قيمته العلمية ، ومنزلته في المكتبة الاسلامية من موضوعه ومكانة مؤلفة . فأما صاحبه ، فهو إمام حافظ كبير له وزنه ومكانته العلمية السامية ، والتي لا تخفى على من له اشتغال بهذا العلم الشريف . وأما موضوع " الاوسط " فيتمثل في جمع الاحاديث الغرائب والفوائد والتنصيص على غرابتها وموضوع التفرد أو المخالفة فيها ، فهو يعد مصدرا أساسيا لعل الحديث . وقد كان الكتاب دفين المكتبات فترة طويلة من الزمن ، حتى اشتهر أنه فقد في ضمن مافقد من كتب التراث الاسلامي ، حتى من الله تعالى على هذه الامة بالوقوف على بعضأصوله الحطية . وقد كان للدكتور محمود الطحان قصب السبق في نشر هذا الكتاب . وخروجهإلى النور ، ولفت أنظار الباحثين إليه . والدكتور الطحان ، أحد الاساتذة الافاضل ،ممن لهم مكانتهم بالجامعات العربية ، وله المصنفات النافعة التي يسرت على طلبةالعلم الوقوف على قواعد المصطلح ، وطرق تخرييج الاحاديث وأخرج للمكتبة الاسلامية بعض المصنفات الهامة ، مثل : كتاب " الجامع لاخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع " للخطيب البغدادي .
- إلا أن الدكتور لم يتم الكتاب ، وإنما أخرج منه ثلاثة أجزاأ فحسب ، وهي تحتوي على ( 3000 ) حديث فقط ، نحو ربع الكتاب ، ولم يتمه حتى الان . ثم إن طبعته لم تقع محققةكما ينبغي ، بل كثر فيها التصحيف والتحريف والسقط والزيادة وغير ذلك مما يبغي أنيصان منه العمل المحقق . وكان ذلك من أهم الدوافع على إخراجه مع استدراك ما فاته ،وما وقع فيه من خطا . وإننا إذ نتعرض لطبته بالنقد ، فلا ريب أن هذا ما تقتضيهالامانة العلمية ، فإن الامر دين يمس سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورحم اللهامرءا أهدي إلي عيوبي . وجدير بالذكر ، أن نقدنا هذا لا يؤثر فيما نعرفه من مكانةالشيخ ومرتبته بين علماء عصره . ونأمل أن يتسع صدر فضيلته لذها النقد لهذا النقدالمجرد ، فإن القصد منه يثمل الجانب العلمي ، ويبقي الود والتقدير ما بقيت مظلةالاسلام ، والله الموفق . * * * إن أول ما ينبغي على المحقق مراعاته ، والاعتمادعليه لتحقيق نص كتاب " المعجم الاوسط " للطبراني ، بعد الاعتماد ، بعد الاعتماد علىأصول خطية موثوق بها ..) انتهى 

وذكر المحققان غفر الله لهم بعض الأوهام والتصحيفات في نقدهما لطبعة الدكتور محمود الطحان غفر الله له ( ص 24- 82) واقتصرنا على ذكر بعض منها كما هو مذكور آنفا. والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطيالسي ( 2/183) وعنه النسائي ( 2/174-175) والحاكم ( 2/146) وأحمد ( 4/421و422) كلهم من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن الأزرق بن قيس عن شريك بن شهاب قال :" كنت أتمنى أن ألقى رجلا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسأله عن الخوارج فلقيت أبا برزة الأسلمي في يوم عيد في ناس من أصحابه فقلت له : هل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحدث في الخوارج ؟ قال أبو برزة : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأذني ورأيته بعيني أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمال ( الأصل : بملل وهو خطأ ) وفي رواية : بدنانير من أرض ) فقسمه فجاء رجل مطموم الشعر عليه ثوبان أبيضان فأعطى من على يمينه ومن على شماله ولم يعطه شيئا فجاء من وورائه فقال : والله يا محمد ! ما عدلت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " والله لا تجدون بعدي أعدل عليكم مني " 


قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
· صحيح على شرط مسلم !
· وأقره الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله فلم يتعقبه بشيء !

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
· الأزرق بن قيس لم يخرج له مسلم شيئا وإنما هو من رجال البخاري 
· فالحديث صحيح فقط 
· وثقه النسائي وابن سعد وابن معين والدارقطني وابن حبان 

- تصويب :
· وقد قصر المناوي رحمه الله تبعا للهيثمي رحمه الله ( 6/229) حينما اقتصرا على قولهما :
· " وثقه ابن حبان فقط " !!

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

· وفي تعليق الشيخ المحدث مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله على " مستدرك الحاكم " بحديث رقم ( 2704) ( ج2/ص175) قال رحمه الله :
· " شريك بن شهاب قال الذهبي رحمه الله عنه في " الميزان " : بصري لا يعرف إلا برواية الأزرق بن قيس عنه ) ا ه
· وقال : الأزرق بن قيس ليس من رجال مسلم لكن روى له البخاري وابوداود والنسائي كما في " تهذيب التهذيب " 
· وشريك بن شهاب تقدم من قول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله أنه مجهول ولم يخرج له إلا النسائي رحم الله ) ا ه 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2987) واحمد ( 6/404و405) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 25/97/253) عن هشام الدستوائي عن بديل بن ميسرة عن [ المغيرة بن حكيم ] عن صفية بنت شيبة عن أم ولد شيبة قالت : " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسعى بين الصفا والمروة وهو يقول : " لا يقطع الأبطح إلا شداً " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وأخرجه النسائي رحمه الله ( 2/42) عن حماد عن بديل عن المغيرة بن حكيم به نحوه .
وإسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات .
· وأم ولد شيبة هي أم عثمان بنت سفيان كما في " الطبراني " وغيره 
· وما بين المعكوفتين زيادة لأحمد في إحدى روايتيه 
وهي صحيحة لمتابعة حماد – وهو ابن زيد – عند النسائي .

الوهم والتصويب :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وقد قصر ووهم الهيثمي في إيراد الحديث في " المجمع " ( 3/248) وقوله : " رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ورجاله رجال " الصحيح " .

" وأما تقصيره فواضح " 
" وأما وهمه فإنه ظن أنه لم يخرجه أحد الستة فأورده ! " 

والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

"  قالا محققا " مسند الامام أحمد " ط الرسالة " بحديث رقم " 27280) 
قال الحافظ في " تهذيب التهذيب " : اسم هذه المرأة الصحابية : حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة وقيل : هي تملك وهي أم ولد شيبة .

وقالا :
" حديث حسن وهذا اسناد ضعيف لاضطرابه : فرواه هشام الدستوائي كما في هذه الرواية وفيما اخرجه ابن سعد وابن ابي شيبة وابن ماجه والفاكهي والطبراني في الكبير عن بديل بن ميسرة به 

" ورواه حماد بن زيد – كما سيرد في الرواية التالية – عن بديل بن ميسرة عن المغيرة بن حكيم عن صفية عن انراة منهم فذكر المغيرة بن حكيم بين بديل وصفية 
قال الدارقطني رحمه الله في " العلل " ( ج5/227) :
" وقول حماد أشبه " 

والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطيالسي (2/66/2216) وأحمد ( 5/313/320) ومسلم ( 5/127) من طريق أبي قلابة عن أبي الأشعث عن عبادة بن الصامت قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يعضه بعضكم بعضا ً "وهو طرف حديث المبايعة عند أحمد ومسلم .


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وهذا القدر منه عزاه السيوطي للطيالسي فقط فقصر ولقد وهم المناوي في إعلاله وهماً فاحشا فقال :
" رمز لحسنه وفيه أبو الأشعث أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : هو جعفر بن الحارث كوفي نزل واسطأ ضعفوه " !!

وليس كما توهم المناوي فإن أبا الأشعث هذا إنما هو الصنعاني كما وقع مصرحا به في رواية مسلم كما يعلم ذلك من رواية أبي قلابة عنه ومن غير ذلك واسمه شراحيل ابن آده .

ثم إن المناوي تناسى في " التيسير " تعقبه لتحسين السيوطي فجزم فيه بأن إسناده حسن !!

فائدة :
" لا يعضه : أي لا يرميه ب ( العضيهة ) وهي البهتان والكذب .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

· قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ترجمة 2697) ط بشار عواد ( ج3/ص371) 
" قال محمد بن سعد : اسمه شراحيل بن شرحبيل بن كليب بن آده .. وهو من صنعاء الشام وكانت قرية بالقرب من دمشق وهي الآن أرض فيها بساتين غربي دمشق بينها وبين الربوة وقيل : إنه من صنعاء اليمن ويحتمل أنه كان من صنعاء الين ثم لما قدم الشام سكن صنعاء دمشق . والله أعلم .

· قال العجلي : شامي تابعي ثقة 
· وذكره خليفة خياط من الطبقة الاولى م اهل الشام
· وذكره محمد بن سعد في الطبقة الثانية من أهل اليمن وقال : كان ينزل دمشق روى عنه الشاميون .
· ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات 
· روى له البخاري في " الأدب " والباقون .) انتهى .

قال الدكتور بشار في " الحاشية " 
· وقال ابن عبد البر : تابعي ثقة " إكمال مغلطاي " ( 2/159)
· وقال ابن حجر : ثقة .(التقريب ) ( 1/348) .

والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :




في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/161) من طريق سالم بن أبي الجعد عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يجزي من الوضوء مد ومن الغسل صاع "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :

" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" هو صحيح فقط لأن هارون بن إسحاق الهمداني أحد رواته ليس من رجال الشيخين .

فائدة :

" ومن طريقه اخرجه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 117) وقال : " فيه دلالة على ان توقيت المد من الماء للوضوء أن ذلك يجزيء لا أنه لا يجوز النقصان منه ولا الزيادة فيه "

وقال الالباني غفر الله له :
" وهو كما قال رحمه الله لكن ينبغي مجانبة الإسراف في ماء الوضوء والغسل لأنه منهي عنه .

والله اعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ترجمة 7101) ط بشار ( ج7/ص 373) :
" هارون بن إسحاق الهمداني الكوفي 
" روى عنه : البخاري في كتاب " القراءة خلف الإمام " والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه وغيرهم 
قال أبو حاتم : صدوق 
قال النسائي : ثقة
قال ابو بكر بن خزيمة: كان من خيار عباد الله 
وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب " الثقات ") انتهى .

قال الدكتور بشار في " الحاشية "
· قال الذهبي في " الكاشف " : ثقة متعبد ( 3/ترجمة 6001)
· قال ابن حجر في " التقريب " : صدوق .

الوهم الثاني :

" وأما حديث أنس فيرويه شريك عن عبد الله بن غيسى عن ابن جبر بن عتيك عنه بلفظ : " يجزي في الوضوء رطلان من ماء "
أخرجه احمد ( 3/179) والترمذي ( 2/507/609- شاكر ) وقال : " حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث شريك على هذا اللفظ " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" شريك ه ابن عبد الله القاضي سيء الحفظ ولكنه لم يتفرد به فقد تابعه سفيان عن عبد الله بن جبر به 
أخرجه ابو عوانهى في " صحيحه " ( 1/233) من طريق سفيان بلفظ : " يكفي من الوضوء المد ويكفي من الغسل الصاع "

" إسناده جيد ورجاله كلهم  رجال مسلم على ضعف في حفظ معاوية بن هشام الكوفي لكنه لم يتفرد به ...) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
تنبيه :

" أعل المناوي رحمه الله رواية الترمذي بقوله في " فيض القدير " : ( وفيه عبد الله بن عيسى البصري قال في " الكاشف " : ضعفوه "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وهذا وهم من الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله وعبد الله بن عيسى هو عبد الله بن عيسى بن عبد الرحمن الأنصاري وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين ثم إنه قد تابعه سفيان وهو الثوري فقوله في " التيسير " :
" إسناده ضعيف "
خطأ آخر !!!

فائدة :
" في " القاموس "
( المد ) بالضم : مكيال وهو رطلان أو رطل وثلث أو ملء كفي الإنسان المعتدل إذا ملأها ومد يده بهما وبه سمي مدا ..)



- والله أعلم 
- والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي  رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 2/365) والحاكم ( 2/141) عن كثير بن زيد عن الوليد بن رباح عن أبي هريرة ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " يُجير على أمتي أدناهم "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد حسن "

· فائدة :
والحديث صحيح فإن له شواهد بلفظ الإجارة :
1- عن أنس مرفوعا 
أخرجه الطحاوي  في مشكل الآثار ( 2/92) والحاكم ( 4/45) وإسناده ضعيف بسبب عبد الله بن شبيب واه 
2- عن أم سلمة مرفوعا
أخرجه الحاكم 
وسنده حسن في الشواهد
3- وعن عمرو بن العاص به 
أخرجه أحمد ( 4/197) وابو يعلى ( 4/1769) عن رجل عنه 
ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين وبه أعله الهيثمي ( 5/329) 

4- وعن علي وهو مخرج في " ارواء الغليل " ( 2209) 

تنبيه:

· قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه لما عزاه السيوطي رحمه الله لما ذكرنا أعله المناوي بقول الهيثمي رحمه الله :
" فيه رجل لم يسم " !
وإنما قال هذا في حديث عمرو 
وحديث أبي هريرة سالم منه بل هو حسن صحيح لشواهده .

والله أعلم .
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/84) وعنه الديلمي ( 4/337) عن سويد بن نصر : ثنا ابن المبارك عن معمر عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يوك القيامة كقدر ما بين الظهر والعصر " 


قال الحاكم رحمه الله :

" صحيح الإسناد على شرط الشيخين إن كان سويد بن نصر حفظه على أنه ثقة مامون فقد أخبرنا ..."
:" ثم ساقه من طريق عبدان : ثنا عبد الله بن معمر موقوفا على أبي هريرة بلفظ : " يوم القيامة على المؤمنين كقدر ..."
·      ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه اله على ما قال وأرى أن الموقوف في حكم المرفوع بل هو أوضح وأبين .

تنبيه :
·      لكن سويداً ليس على شرط الشيخين وإن كان ثقة وهو راوية ابن المبارك 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله  في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ترجمة 2636) ط بشار معروف ط الرسالة .

[ ت , س ] سويد بن نصر بن سويد المروزي ابو الفضل الطوساني ويعرف بالشاه .
·      قال النسائي : ثقة
·      ذكره ابن حبان في في كتاب " الثقات "

قال محققه في " الحاشية :
·      قال مسلمة بن قاسم الأندلسي : " مروزي , ثقة " ( إكمال مغلطاي ) ( 2/149) 
·      وثقه الذهبي وابن حجر رحمهم الله .

فائدة :
·      قال ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في " الفروسية " ( ص 63-64) :
" قالوا واما تصحيح الحاكم رحمه الله فكما قال القائل :
فأصبحت من ليلى الغداة كقابض 
على الماء خانته فروج الأصابع
ولا يعبأ الحفاظ أطباء الحديث بتصحيح الحاكم ولا يرفعون به رأسا البتة بل لا يدل تصحيحه على " حسن الحديث " بل  يصحح أشياء موضوعة بلا شك عند أهل العلم بالحديث وإن كان من لا علم له بالحديث لا يعرف ذلك فليس بمعيار على سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يعبأ أهل الحديث به شيئا والحاكم نفسه يصحح حديث جماعة وقد أخبر في كتابه " المدخل " أنه لا يحتج بهم وأطلق الكذب على بعضهم هذا مع أن مستند تصحيحه ظاهر سنده وأن رواته ثقات ولهذا قال " صحيح الإسناد ...) انتهى .



والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ عبدالله هاشم يماني رحمه الله :



في الحديث ( صلى لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة من الصلوات  ( وفي رواية : صلاة الظهر ) فقام من اثنتين [ ولم يجلس ]  فسبح به فلما اعتدل مضى ولم يرجع ] [ فقام الناس معه ] فمضى حتى إذا فرغ من صلاته ولم يبق إلا السلام [ وانتظر الناس تسليمه ] سجد سجدتين [ يكبر في كل سجدة وهو جالس ] قبل أن يسلم [ ثم سلم ] و [ سجد الناس معه مكان ما نسي من الجلوس ] )  الذي يرويه عبدالله بن بحينة رضي الله عنه وعنه عبد الرحمن الأعرج رحمه الله تعالى وله عنه ثلاث طرق :

الأولى : عن ابن شهاب الزهري عنه مختصرا نحوه 
      أخرجه البخاري ( 829و830و1224 و1225و1230 ) 
      ومسلم ( 2/83-84) وابن حبان ( 2666) وغيرهم من طرق 

الثانية : عن الضحاك عن عثمان عنه 
       اخرجه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 2/115/1030) والحاكم 
      ( 1/322) والسياق له 
وهم :
وقال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" هذا حديث مفسر صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي رحمهم الله !!

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" والضحاك بن عثمان لم يخرج له البخاري رحمه الله فهو على شرط مسلم وحده وفيه ضعف يسير يتقوى بما بعده "

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

"  قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ترجمة 2908) ط بشار ( ج3/475)  [ م , 4 ]  الضحاك بن عثمان القرشي المدني
·      قال ابو عبيد الآجري : سألت أبا داود عن الضحاك بن عثمان الحزامي فقال : ثقة وابنه عثمان بن الضحاك ضعيف .
·      وقال ابو زرعة : ليس بالقوي 
·      وقال ابو حاتم : يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به وه صدوق 
·      ذكره ابن حبان في " كتاب الثقات "
·      روى له الجماعة سوى البخاري .) انتهى .
قال الدكتور بشار معروف في " الحاشية :
" وقال العجلي في " الثقات " مدني جائز الحديث 
وقال الذهبي في " المغني " لينه ابن القطان ( 1/ ترجمة 2911)
وقال الذهبي في " الميزان " قال يعقوب بن شيبة صدوق في حديثه ضعف ( 1/ ترجمة 3931) 
وقال الذهبي في كتابه " من تكلم فيه وهو موثق " ( صدوق ) 
وقال مغلطاي في " الإكمال " ذكره ابن خلفون في " الثقات "
وقال ابن حجر في " التهذيب " قال ابن بكير ثقة مدني وقال ابن نمير لا بأس به جائز الحديث 
وقال ابن عبد البر : كان كثير الخطأ ليس بحجة ( 4/447)
وقال ابن حجر في " التقريب " : صدوق يهم .) انتهى .

-      الثالثة :عن يحيى بن سعيد عنه 
أخرجه ابن خزيمة ( 1031) – وله الزيادة الثانية – وابن الجارود في " المنتقى " ( 2-93/242) وابن حبان ( 2699) بزيادة : " فسبحنا به "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

تصويب :

" اسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين فكان على الحاكم أن يخرجه بأولى من الذي قبله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" واعلم أنه كان من الدواعي على اخراج هذا الحديث امورا وقفت عليها وأحببت التنبيه عليها :

·      رأيت المعلق على " المنتقى " لابن الجارود عزا الحديث من رواية يحيى بن سعيد هذه للستة وغيرهم وليس عندهم زيادة التسبيح ونبه على ذلك صديقنا الفاضل أبو إسحاق الحويني حفظه الله في كتابه القيم : " غوث المكدود في تخريج منتقى ابن الجارود " وقد أهدى إلى الجزء الاول منه جزاه الله خيرا 
·      أن الحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " عزاها لابن خزيمة فقط !

·      الحافظ الهيثمي لم يورد رواية ابن حبان هذه في " موارد الظمآن " فإنها من شرطه لهذه الزيادة فقد أورد مثلا ( 536) حديث عمران في سجود السهو مع كونه في " مسلم " لأن في رواية ابن حبان زيادة ذكر التشهد بعد سجدتي السهو وقد فاته من هذا القبيل الشيء الكثير ...)

فائدة :

" قوله : فلما اعتدل مضى ولم يرجع "

" فيه إشارة قوية إلى ان عدم رجوعه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى التشهد – وهو واجب- إنما هو اعتداله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائما ومفهومه انه لو لم يعتدل لرجع وقد جاء الدليل عليه كما في صحيح أبي داود ( 949)
" واما ما جاء في كتب الفقه أنه إذا كان إلى القيام أقرب لم يرجع فإنه مع مخالفته للحديثين فلا أصل له في السنة البتة فكن أيها المسلم من دينك على بينة "
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الحافظ الذهبي في " سير اعلام النبلاء " ( 14/239) :
" كتاب المنتقى في السنن مجلد واحد في الاحكام لا ينزل فيه عن رتبة الحن ابدا الا في النادر في احاديث يختلف فيها اجتهاد النقاد ) 

·      ومن المعاصرين الذين ألفوا عن منهج الحافظ ابن الجارود الدكتور مقبل بن مريشيد الحربي في كتابه " الحافظ ابن الجارود وزوائد منتقاة على الاصول الستة " ومن تلخيص الشيخ عبد الله المزروع حفظه الله :

·      توفي ابن الجارود رحمه الله 307 ه 
·      ومن اعظم من لازمهم ابن الجارود الامام الذهلي رحمه الله الذي يعد رأس المحدثين في نيسابور وقد اخرج عنه في المنتقى ( 400 ) حديث 

·      واشتهر الكتاب لدى العلماء ب " المنتقى " اختصارا

وسماه ابن خير : " المنتقى في السنن المسندة "
وسماه الذهبي : المنتقى في السنن ... وسماه اختصار ب " السنن "
وسماه الكتاني : " المنتقى من السنن المسندة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

·      قال ابن عبد الهادي في طبقات علماء الحديث |( 2/469) : وهو نظيف الاسانيد 
·      وقال ابن حجر في " اتحاف المهرة " ( 1/159) : :" وقد سماه ابن عبد البر وغيره صحيحا "
·      وقال المؤلف من خلال دراستي للكتاب ظهر لي عدد الاحاديث تبلغ ( 1114 ) 
·      الاحاديث الصحيحة 934 حديثا 
·      الاحاديث الحسنة لذاتها 84 حديثا
·      الاحاديث الحسنة لغيرها 96 حديثا 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/164) ابن عساكر ( 1/264/2) عن أحمد بن عبد الجبار : ثنا يونس بن بكير عن يونس بن عمرو عن العيزار بن حريث عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكتوب في الإنجيل : لا فظ ولا غليظ ولا سخاب بالأسواق ولا يجزي بالسيئة بل يعفو ويصفح " هكذا في المستدرك 
وفي ابن عساكر : " قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : مكتوب ...." لعل الأول هو الصواب 
قال الحاكم  رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين " 
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وفيه نظر من وجهين :

-      الأول : أن أحدا من رواته لم يخرج له البخاري في " صحيحه " محتجا به 
-      الثاني : أن أحمد بن عبد الجبار لم يخرج له مسلم أيضا إنما هو من رجال أبي داود رحمه الله فيما قيل وقد قال الحافظ رحمه الله فيه :
-      " ضعيف وسماعه للسيرة صحيح "

ولعله ينافي قول الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان "
" وقد أخرج مسلم ليونس في الشواهد لا الأصول وكذلك ذكره البخاري مستشهدا به وهو حسن الحديث "
" ويؤيده قول ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 8/45) .
" حدثنا عنه أصحابنا ربما خالف لم أر في حديثه شيئا يجب ان يعدل به عن سبيل العدول إلى سنن المجروحين "




وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وبالجملة فقول الحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله : أن الحديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين [ وهم ] ظاهر بل ولا هو صحيح الإسناد.
نعم هو " حسن الإسناد " على الأرجح . والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته : " 
" في تعقبه على الحاكم والذهبي رحمهم الله ( ج2/ص721) :
قال : " لا أحمد بن عبد الجبار ضعيف ويونس بن بكير ليس من رجال البخاري ما روى له إلا تعليقا كما في " تهذيب التهذيب "
يونس بن أبي إسحاق السبيعي وهو صدوق يهم كما قال الحافظ رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته "
ثانيا :

" قال الدكتور بشار معروف في " حاشية تعليقه على " تهذيب الكمال " للحافظ المزي رحمه الله ( ج1/ص55) :
وقال ابن حبان في " الثقات " : " ربما خالف ولم أر في حديثه شيئا يجب أن يعدل به على سبيل العدول إلى سنن المجروحين " 
وقال مغلطاي : " وقال مسلمة بن قاسم الأندلسي : أحمد بن عبد الجبار صاحب يونس بن بكير لا بأس به ...
وفي سؤالات الحاكم الكبرى للدارقطني : " قال أبو الحسن : اختلف فيه شيوخنا ولم يكن من أهل الحديث وأبوه ثقة 
وقال أبو محمد ابن الأخضر : ثقة لا بأس به ) ( الإكمال ) ( ( 1/ 18) وقال ابو يعلى الخليلي : " وليس في حديثه مناكير لكنه روى عن القدماء اتهموه في ذلك " ( الارشاد ) 
وقال الذهبي في " الميزان " : " ضعفه غير واحد ) ( 1/112-113) .

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

-      وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :

وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :





في الحديث الذي |أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/369) : حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن بالويه : ثنا أبو عمران موسى بن هارون بن عبد الله الحافظ : حدثني أبي : ثنا أبو داود الطيالسي : ثنا ابن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن سعيد بن جيبر عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : حدثني أبي بن كعب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "لما لقي موسى الخضر عليهما السلام جاء طير فألقى منقاره في الماء فقال الخضر لموسى : تدري ما يقل هذا الطير ؟ قال : وما يقول ؟ قال يقول : ما علمك وعلم موسى في علم الله إلا كما أخذ منقاري من الماء ) .

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :

" صحيح على شرط الشيخين " 
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "
-      وأقره السيوطي في " الدر المنثور " ( 4/234)

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

·      إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده فإن أبا داود الطيالسي وهارون بن عبد الله – وهو الحمال – لم يحتج بهما البخاري .
·      موسى بن هارون وابن بالويه فليسا من رجالهما وموسى ثقة حافظ كبير كما قال الحافظ وأورده تمييزا ً 
·      وأما ابن بالويه فترجمه الخطيب ( 1/282) : ( ... وسألته عنه ؟ فقال : ثقة ...)
·      والحديث قطعة من قصة الخضر مع موسى عليهما الصلاة والسلام في " الصحيحين " و " زوائد أحمد " ( 5/117-118) لكنهم لم تقع لهم هذه القطعة بهذا التمام .
والله أعلم 


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

وفي كتاب " كشف الإلباس عما صح وما لم يصح عن قصة الخصر أبي العباس " للفاضل ابراهيم فتحي عبد المقتدر قدم له الشيخ ابو بكر الجزائي والشيخ محمد  صفوت نور الدين  رحمه الله 

وقال الشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري حفظه الله في " تقريظه للكتاب ( ص 3) :
" وخلاصة القول : " ان الخضر نبي من انبياء الله مات كما مات غيره من الانبياء والرسل ولو كان حيا لا يموت لانه شرب من ماء " عين الحياة " كما هي دعاوى المبطلين والمضللين لكان أتى النبي حارب وجاهد معه ودعا بدعوته وخلفه في امته يعلم ويربي ويجاهد في سبيل الله ....." 

قال مؤلفه حفظه الله ( ص 6) :
" فان اهم الواجبات على المسلم في هذه الحياة هو ان يهتم بتصحيح اعتقاده لانه عليه مدار امره وفلاحه في الدنيا والاخرة ا شقاوته والعياذ بالله .... خصوصا في زمن كثرت فيه الفتن وانتشرت الشبهات واشرأبت كثير من الافكار الصوفية الشركية برأسها ... الذي دفعني لهذا الكلام هو ما رايته منتشرا بين كثيرا من الناس من الخرافات التي لا يقبلها ولا يقرها عقل فضلا عن دين ومما يؤسف له وينقم منه أن تجد مثل هذه الخرافات رائجة عند بعض طلاب العلم معتقدين بصحتها . ومن هذه الخرافات والخيالات : " خرافة اعتقاد حياة نبي الله الخضر عليه السلام ونفي نبوته " والتي اتخذ الصوفية واذنابهم منها مرتكزا لرواج زندقتهم كفرهم ...) 
وقال ( ص 7) 
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر  رحمه الله :
" وينبغي اعتقاد كونه نبيا لئلا يتذرع اهل الباطل في دعواهم ان الولي افضل من النبي حاشا وكلا "
" وقد سئل محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله عن حياته فانكر ذلك "

قال مؤلفه ( ص12) 
·      اختلف في اسمه واسم ابيه على عدة أقوال نوردها ونذكر ما رجحه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله والامام النووي رحمه الله :
-      قيل هو ابن آدم لصلبه وهذا القول رواه الدارقطني في " الافراد " وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( 6/500) وكذلك القسطلاني في " ارشاد الساري " ( 5/384) : " ضعيف منقطع " 
-      وقيل هو ابن قابيل بن آدم وهذا القول ذكره ابو حاتم السجستاني في " كتاب المعمرين " وقال الحافظ في نفس المصدر السابق : " وهذا معضل "
-      وقيل أنه بليا بن ملكان .... بن نوح عليه السلام جاء هذا القول عن وهب بن منبه وبه قال ابن قتيبة وحكاه النووي كما في " شرح مسلم " ( 15/146) 
-      وهناك اقوال اخرى ذكرها المؤلف ( ص 12-13)
والراجح ( ص 13) 
·      هو القول الثالث الذي اختاره الحافظ في " الفتح " حيث قال : " ... هو بليا " بفتح الموحدة وسكون اللم بعدها تحتانية وقيل اسمه " إلياس "وقيل " اليسع " وقيل " عامر " وقيل " خضرون " – والاول أثبت – 
ثم قال : ( ... واختلف في اسم ابيه فقيل ملكان وقيل كلمان وقيل عاميل وقيل قابل والاول اشهر ) 

وذكر المؤلف ( ص 14) في سبب تسميته بالخضر ما ثبت من حديث ابي هريرة وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إنما سمي لخضر خضرا لأنه جلس على فروة بيضاء فإذا هي تهتز من تحته خضراء " 
وقال في " الحاشية "
" حديث صحيح " رواه احمد ( 93, 8) والبخاري ( 3,34) الترمذي ( 3151) عن ابي هريرة والطبراني عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه 

قال ( ص15) :
" قال الامام النووي رحمه الله : " كنية الخضر عليه السلام " ابو العباس " واسمه بليا "
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله بعد ان ذكر قول النووي في ان كنيته ابو العباس : ( هذا متفق عليه ) " تفسير الطبري " ( 8/27) 

ذكر المؤلف ( ص 15- 27) .

قال ( ص 28) 
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر : ( قلت : بل يحتمل ان يكن قوله " وبعث معه الخضر نبيا أي ايده ب هالا ان ذلك الوقت كان وقت انشاء نبوته فلا يمتنع ان يكون نبيا قبل ذلك ثم ارسل مع ذلك الملك لان غالب اخباره مع موسى هي الدالة انه كان نبيا " ( الاصابة ) ( 1/43)

قال ( ص29)
قال الشنقيطي رحمه الله في " اضواء البيان " ( 4/177) 
" اعلم ان العلماء اختلفوا في الخضر : هل هو حي إلى الأبد أو غير حي بل ممن مات فيما مضى من الزمان ؟ فذهب كثير من اهل العلم إلى أنه حي أنه شرب من عين تسمى " عين الحياة " وممن نصر القول بحياته القرطبي في تفسيره والنووي في " شرح مسلم " وغيره وابن الصلاح والنقاش وغيرهم . قال ابن عطية : وأطنب النقاش في هذا المعنى يعني حياة الخضر وبقائه إلى يوم القيامة وذكر في كتابه اشياء كثيرة عن علي بن أبي طالب وغيره كلها لا تقوم على ساق )

والذين احتجوا بتعميره بما رواه الدراقطني في " الأفراد " من طريق رواد بن الجراح عن مقاتل بن سليمان عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس قال : " نسئ للخضر في أجله حتى يكذب الدجال " 
قال : " سنده ساقط "
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في " البداية والنهاية " ( 1/326) : " منقطع غريب "

وقال في الخلاصة ( ص 38) 

" فثبت أن أدلة القائلين بحياة الخضر وتعميره كلها ساقطة واهية السند لا حجة فيها ولا مستند ..)

قال العلامة ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في " المنار المنيف " ( ص 67) :
" الأحاديث التي يذكر فيها الخضر وحياته كلها كذب ولا يصح في حياته حديث واحد كحديث : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في المسجد فسمع كلاما من ورائه فإذا هو الخضر , وحديث " يلتقي الخضر والياس كل عام " وحديث " يجتمع بعرفة جبرئيل وميكائيل والخضر ...
وقال البيروتي رحمه الله  في " أسنى المطالب في أحاديث مختلفة المراتب " ( ص 297) : " وبالجملة فكل ما ورد في حياته غير صحيح " 

قال الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله في " هامش فتح الباري " ( 2/90) في ثنايا تعليقه على فتح الباري  : 
" الذي عليه أهل التحقيق أن الخضر قد مات قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأدلة كثيرة معروفة في محلها ولو كان حيا في حياة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لدخل في هذا الحديث .. والله اعلم ) 

قال  الشيخ الشنقيطي رحمه الله في " اضواء البيان "( 4/186) 
" فتحصل ان الاحاديث المرفوعة التي تدل على وجود الخضر حيا باقيا لم يثبت منها شيئا وانه قد دلت الادلة على وفاته كما قدمنا ايضاحه )

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " الزهر النضر في حال الخضر " تحقيق الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول احمد :

قال محققه ( ص18) :
·      من أهم الكتب المستقلة في أخبار الخضر :
-      جزء في أخبار الخضر لأبي الحسين أحمد بن جعفر بن المنادي البغدادي 236 ه
-      جزء في اخبار الخضر لعبد المغيث زهير الحربي الحنبلي البغدادي 583 ه
-      عجالة المنتظر شرح حال الخضر لعبد الرحمن بن علي بن الجوزي 597 ه ( وهو في نقض ما كتبه عبد المغيث الحربي )
-      ارشاد الإخلاص لحياة الخضر والياس للقزويني 620ه 
-      رسالة في الخضر هل مات ام هو حي لابن تييمة الحراني 728 ه 
-      الروض النظر في انباء الخضر لأبي الفضل العراقي 806 ه
-      جزء في الخضر للقاضي البساطي 842 ه
-      الزهر النظر في حال الخضر للعسقلاني 852 ه
-      القول المنتصر على المقالات الفارغة بدعوى حياة الخضر للحسين الأهدل 855 ه
-      رسالة في الخضر للسيوطي 911ه
-      كشف الخدر عن أمر الخضر لملا على القاري 1014ه
-      القول المقبول في الخضر للغنيمي 1034 ه
-      القول الدال على حياة الخضر ووجود الابدال لنوح الحنفي 1070 ه
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه " الزهر النضر في حال الخضر " ( ص41) :
·      قال الخطابي : "انما سمي الخضر خضرا لحسنه واشراقه " 
·      قال ابن كثير : هذا لا ينافي ما ثبت في الصحيح فان كان لا بد من التعليل باحدهما فما ثبت في الصحيح اولى واقوى بل لا يلتفت الى ما عداه "
·      الخضر المعروف هو صاحب موسى بن عمران عليهما السلام 
وقد روى الشيخان – البخاري ومسلم – في صحيحهما من طريق سعيد بن جبير قال : قلت : لابن عباس : أن نوفا البكالي يزعم أن الخضر ليس بصاحب موسى فقال : " كذب عدو الله "

وقال الحافظ رحمه الله ( ص 46) :
" وقد رد شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله على خزعبلات الصوفية في تفضيل الولي على النبي ردا جميلا وحلل النواحي المتعلقة بذلك تحيلا دقيقا حيث قال : " قد أجمع المسلمون على أن موسى أفضل من الخضر فمن قال : أن الخضر أفضل فقد كفر وسواء قيل أن الخضر نبي أم ولي والجمهور على انه ليس بنبي ) 

وقال محققه ( ص 50 ) :
" وقد رجح الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ايضا انه نبي " 

وفي ( ص 54) 
في حديث الترجمة الذي رواه الحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي والسيوطي قال الحافظ رحمه الله :
" فهذا صريح في ان الخضر قد علم منطق الطير وهو من الغيب الذي لا يعلمه البشر فهو في هذا على نحو النبي سليمان عليه السلام الذي حكى الله عنه في القرآن "

وقال رحمه الله ( ص65) 
" رجح المحققون من اصحاب الحديث والعلماء الاخرين ان الخضر مات كما مات غيره من الانبياء الصالحين منهم :
الامام البخاري وابراهيم الحربي وابو الحسين بن المنادي وشرف الدين المرسي وابو طاهر العبادي وابو يعلى الحنبلي وابو الفضل بن ناصر وابو بكر بن العربي وابو بكر بن النقاش وغيرهم رحمهم الله تعالى 

قال ابن القيم في " المنار المنيف " ( ص 67) :
" لم يصح في حياته حديث واحد " 

وقد سئل ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن الخضر وإلياس هل هم معمران ؟
قال كما في فتاواه ( 4/337) : " إنهما ليسا في الأحياء ولا معمران وقد سأل إبراهيم الحربي أحمد بن حنبل عن تعمير الخضر إلياس يرويان عنهما فقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل : " من أحال على غائب لم ينصف منه وما ألقى هذا إلا شيطان " 
وقال في فتاواه ( 4/337) :" وسئل البخاري عن الخضر وإلياس هل هما في الأحياء ؟ فقال : كيف يكون هذا وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يبقى على رأس مائة سنة ممن هو اليوم على ظهر الأرض أحد "
وقد نقل عنه تلميذه ابن القيم فقال : كما في " المنار المنيف " ( ص68) : " سئل عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – فقال : لو كان الخضر حيا لوجب عليه أن يأتي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويجاهد بين يديه ويتعلم منه وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم بدر " اللهم ان تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الأرض " 

واما ما ورد عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى من فتوى حياة الخضر عليه السلام وانه ليس نبيا "
فرده محققه في " حاشية الكتاب " ( ص 69-70 ) بقوله :
" قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله بحياة الخضر عليه السلام قول متناقض عجيب يخالف كل اقواله وكتاباته الواردة في مجموع الفتاوى وغيره من الكتب وما نقل عنه تلميذه ابن القيم الجوزية وغيره من العلماء وقال : والصواب انه لم يدرك الاسلام "
والحديث المذكر " رحم الله اخي الخضر لو كان حيا لزارني " لا اصل له كما قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : لا يثبت مرفوعا انما هو من كلام بعض السلف ممن انكر حياة الخضر عليه الصلاة والسلام والصوفية كثير من المحدثين والفقهاء على حياته " انظر كشف الخفاء ومزيل الالباس " ( 1/46) وتذكرة الموضوعات ( 109) والفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ( ص227) 
وكل ما ورد في اجتماعه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موضوع باطل 
قال ابن المنادي " لم يراسل الخضر نبينا صلى الله عليهم وسلم ولم يلقه " الموضوعات لابن الجوزي " ( 1/197) 
قال ابن تيمية : " والصواب الذي عليه المحققون وانه لم يدرك الاسلام " 
قال ابن الجوزي : " ان القول بحياة الخضر قول على الله بلا علم وذلك حرام ..."

وقال ( ص 73) :
وهذه الفتوى لا تخلو من إحدى ثلاث أحوال :

-      إما أن يقال بأن قول ابن تيمية بحياة الخضر قوله الأخير الراجح ولكنه مدفوع بأن استدلاله على إنكار حياته أقوى وأدل منه على بقائه وكذلك آراؤه في إنكار حياته كثيرة وفي أكثر من موضع وقوله في بقائه يوجد في موضع واحد وهذا خلاف منهج ابن تيمية المعروف 
-      وإما ان يقال بأن القول بحياته قوله المتقدم والقول المتأخر الراجح هو إنكار حياته وهذا اقرب الى الصحة والتحقيق نظرا الى صلابة ابن تيمية في الامور العقائدية وتمسكه بالكتاب والسنة الصحيحة
-      واما ان يقال بانه لم يثبت صحة نسبة القول بحياة الخضر الى ابن تيمية بتاتا فيعتبر مدسوسا عليه 
وجاء تعليق الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم العاصمي النجدي الحنبلي رحمه الله " جامع فتاوى شيخ الاسلام " على هذه الفتى بقوله : " هكذا وجدت هذه الرسالة " 

وذكر محققه ( ص 77) :
" انكار ابن الجوزي على استمرار حياة الخضر عليه السلام باربعة اشياء كما ذكرها ابن القيم في " المنار المنيف " ( ص69-70) من القرآن والسنة واجماع المحققين والمعقول ..

وذكر محققه ( ص 82) :
" ولا يفوتني ان اقول بان الااديث المرفوعة الواردة في حياة الخضر ما بين ضعاف وموضوعات والاخبار والحكايات بهذا الصدد واهية الصدور والاعجاز او تصح اسانيدها الى من ليس بمعصوم يجب قبوله " والميزان الصحيح الوحيد هو الكتاب والسنة ..) انتهى 

والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :




في الحديث الذي ورد من حديث أنس بن مالك وأبي سعيد الخدري ومعاذ بن جبل والأسود ابن سريع وأبي هريرة .

_ أما حديث أنس فيرويه جرير عن ليث عن عبد الوارث عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يؤتى بأربعة يوم القيامة بالمولود وبالمعتوه وبمن مات في الفترة والشيخ الفاني كلهم بحجته فيقول الرب تبارك وتعالى لعنق من النار : ابرز فيقول لهم : إني كنت أبعث إلى عبادي رسلا من أنفسهم وإني رسول نفسي إليكم ادخلوا هذه فيقول من كتب عليه الشقاء : يا رب ! أين ندخلها ومنها كنا نفر ؟ قال : ومن كتب عليه السعادة يمضي فيقتحم فيها مسرعا قال : فيقول تبارك وتعالى : أنتم لرسلي أشد تكذيبا ومعصية فيدخل هؤلاء الجنة وهؤلاء النار )

أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 3/1044-1045) والبزار ( ص232-233) 

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 7/216) بعد أن عزاه إليهما :
" وفيه ليث بن أبي سليم وهو مدلس وبقية رجال أبي يعلى رجال الصحيح " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وفيه نظر من وجهين :

·      الأول :أن ليثاً هذا لم أر من اتهمه بالتدليس وإنما هو معروف بأنه كان اختلط ولذك جزم في " زوائد البزار " بأنه ضعيف 
قال الحافظ : في " التقريب " صدوق اختلط اخيرا ولم يتميز حديثه فترك

·      الآخر : أن عبد الوارث شيخ الليث – الظاهر أنه مولى انس بن مالك الانصاري 
قال في " الجرح والتعديل ( 3/1/74) 
" روى عن انس روى عنه يحيى بن عبد الله الجابر وجابر الجعفي وقطري الخشاب ...قال أبي : هو شيخ "

ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 5/130) من رواية مختار بن أبي مختار عنه 
وأما الدارقطني فضعفه كما في " الميزان "
ولم أر احدا ذكر أنه من رجال الصحيح

ولعل الهيثمي رحمه الله توهم انه عبد الوارث بن سعيد التميمي العنبري مولاهم فإنه من رجال الشيخين لكنه يروي عن أنس بواسطة عبد العزيز بن صهيب وغيره .

والله أعلم .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه غفر لوالديه :

أولا :

" وفي مبحث الفاضل محمد طلعت  في كتابه ( معجم المدلسين ) ( ص 382 ) ذكر الحديث الذي رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " وقال :
" قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " معجم الزوائد " ( 4/108) :
"  رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " وفيه ليث بن أبي سليم وهو ثقة لكنه مدلس "
وقال : وصف ليث بن أبي سليم بالتدليس فيه عندي نظر وقد وثق الهيثمي رحمه الله ليث بن أبي سليم وخالف المتقدمين في ذلك ووصفه بالتدليس ولا أعلم له سلفا في ذلك والله أعلم .

ثانيا :
" وفي مبحث الدكتور محمد عبد الرحمن طوالبة و الدكتور محمد عودة : " 


 " ليث بن ابي سليم ومروياته في الكتب الستة – دراسة نقدية – وقال في خاتمة البحث وملخصه : " وليث بن ابي سليم فهو من المتقدمين زمنيا حيث عد من صغار التابعين الا انه لم يثبت لقاؤه احدا من الصحابة وروى عنه الكبار كالثوري وشعبة وخرج حديثه في الكتب الستة الا انه وصف بالضعف والاختلاط حتى قيل فيه : اختلط ولم يميز حديثه فترك وقد تبين لنا من خلال دراسة مروياته والحكم عليها قبولا ردا قي ضوء المتابعات والشواهد ان اطلاق القول بضعفه واختلاطه لا يسلم فيقبل من حديثه ما رواه قبل الاختلاط ويعرف ذلك بما يرويه عنه " اسماعيل بن علية وسفيان الثوري وطبقته كعبدالله بن ادريس وكذا يقبل من حديثه ما رواه في باب المناسك لانه اعلم اهل بلده بها " 


ثالثا :
قال الدكتور مسفر الدميني في كتابه " التدليس في الحديث  " ( ص 437 ) حيث قال :  " رواية ليث بن ابي سليم للتفسير عن مجاهد ولم يسمعه منه دليل على تدليسه ولما كان ضعيفا لاختلاطه فهو عندي في المرتبة الخامسة من مراتب المدلسين ) انتهى 

قلت : وعليه بعض المؤاخذات والأوهام غفر الله له والمعصوم من عصمه الله .

والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للإمام الحارث المحاسبي رحمه الله :
تصويب للشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة عفا الله عنه:


في الحديث الذي أخرجه إلامام  أحمد ( 5/267) ثنا حيوة : ثنا بقية : ثنا محمد بن زياد حدثني أبو راشد الحبراني قال : " أخذ بيدي أبو أمامة الباهلي قال : أخذ بيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لي : يا أبا أمامة ! إن من المؤمنين من يلين قلبه لي قلبه " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات وبقية إنما يخشى منه التدليس وقد صرح بالتحديث فأمنا بذلك تدليسه " 

تنبيه :
-      انقلب هذا الحديث على الحارث المحاسبي فأورده في كتابه " رسالة المسترشدين * " ( ص 66) بلفظ : " له قلبه " 
-      علق عليه محققه الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الحنفي الكوثري بقوله : " لم أقف عليه فيما رجعت إليه من المراجع الحديثية فالله أعلم بثبوته 
رد الألباني بقوله :
|* لو رجع إلى " المسند " لوجده بل لو أنه رجع إلى ما هو أقرب منالا منه لوقف عليه 
·      وقد أورده الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 10/276) باللفظ الذي ذكره المحاسبي رحمه الله وقال الهيثمي رحمه الله :
·      " رواه الطبراني ورجاله وثقوا "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
·      وفاته أنه في " المسند " باللفظ الأول ثم رأيته فقد أورده في مكان آخر ( 1/63) وقال : " رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح "
·      ولعل قوله : " ورجاله وثقوا " إنما هو لأن بقية لم يصرح بالتحديث في رواية الطبراني فإذا كان كذلك فتلك فائدة أخرى إن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله أسند الحديث عن بقية مصرحا بالتحديث فجزاه الله عن الحديث وأهله خيرا " 
·      والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" رسالة المسترشدين " للحارث المحاسبي ابي عبدالله البصري ت 243ه حققه وخرج احاديثه وعلق عليه الشيخ عبدالفتاح ابو غدة عفا الله عنه .
قال محققه عبد الفتاح ابوغدة ( ص 3) :
" وقال الإمام ابو حنيفة رحمه الله : " الحكايات عن العلماء ومحاسنهم احب الي من كثير من الفقه لانها آداب القوم وشاهد قوله تعالى : { اولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده } وقال ابن عيينة كما نقلها القاضي عياض في " ترتيب المدارك " ( 1/23) : " عند ذكر الصالحين تتنزل الرحمة " 
قال ( ص 13) :
" وقد ترك اولئك السلف الصالحون آثار خير وعلم ترشد التائهين وتردهم إلى الجاد إذا ضلا الطريق فالفوا الكتب والرسائل في فضائل العمال وتزكيتها وفي إصلاح النفس وتنقيتها ترغيبا وترهيبا حتى قيل فيهم لكثرة ما قاموا به من تأليف وتصنيف وتحذير وتعريف : "ما ترك الأول للآخر " ومن أطيب ما ترك الأول للآخر آثار الإمام الشيخ أبي عبد الله الحارث بن أسد المحاسبي الزاهد الواعظ الفقيه المحدث المتكلم الناصح الآمين ..وقد سلك ابو عبدالله في بعض كتبه مسلك الاطناب والاسهاب حتى لم يدع زيادة لمستزيد وسلك في بعضها مسلك الجزالة والايجاز مكتفيا بقصير الكلام عن طويله وبقليله عن كثيره اعتمادا منه على توجه نفس المسترشد المستوصف المستهدي المتلهف فألف هذه الرسالة : " رسالة المسترشدين " واودعها غالي النصح واطيب الارشاد واوفى الموعظة واجلى التنبيه والايقاظ واخلص القول والبيان والتوجيه في جمل مكنوزة  بالعلم والمعاني تفهم سريعا وتقرا سريعا ..) ا ه 

قال ( ص 18) :
" وقال العلامة المناوي في ترجمة المحاسبي في " الكواكب الدرية في تراجم السادة الصوفية " ( 1/218) : " قال التميمي هو امام المسلمين في الفقه والتصوف والحديث والكلام وقال غيره له المصنفات النافعة الجمة بحيث تبلغ نحو مائتي مؤلف وناهيك بكتابه : " الرعاية " وقال في " الاحياء " للغزالي : " المحاسبي حبر الامة في علم المعاملة وله السبق على جميع الباحثين عن عيوب النفس وىفات الاعمال واغوار العبادات وقال ابن حجر في " نكته على ابن الصلاح " : " والمحاسبي من ائمة الحديث والكلام " 
وقال ( ص 19) :
" ولقد لقي الشيخ ابو عبدالله المحاسبي انتقادا شديدا من معاصريه الرواة والمحدثين الذين يرون العلم كل العلم رواية الحديث سندا ومتنا لا بحثا وفقها ويرون إعمال الرأي في فهم الأثر خروجا عليه فإذا بلغهم عن عالم أنه تكلم في مسئلة مجتهدا ....) 
ولذا قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة المحاسبي  في " ميزان الاعتدال " ( 1/199-200) " والمحاسبي العارف صاحب التواليف : صدوق في نفسه وقد نقموا عليه بعض تصوفه وتصانيفه " انتهى .
لذا فلا غرابة ان نرى الحافظ ابا زرعة الرازي رحمه الله ينتقد الشيخ المحاسبي وكتبه وطريقته أشد انتقاد تمشيا منه مع بيئته الحديثية التي يحياها وتموج من حوله موجا روى الخطيب البغدادي في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 8/215) بسنده الى سعيد البرذعي قال : " شهدت أبا زرعة وقد سئل عن الحارث المحاسبي وكتبه فقال للسائل : إياك وهذه الكتب !! هذه كتب بدع وضلالات !! عليك بالأثر فإنك تجد فيه ما يغنيك عن هذه الكتب ) انتهى 

ويعلل الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله نهي أبي زرعة وأحمد وغيرهما عن مسلك الحارث المحاسبي رحمهم الله تعليلا آخر فيقل رحمه الله في كتابه " جامع العلوم والحكم " ( ص 223) ( وإنما ذم أحمد وغيره المتكلمين عن الوساوس والخطرات من الصوفية حيث كان كلامهم في ذلك لا يستند الى دليل شرعي بل إلى مجرد رأي وذوق كما كان ينكر الكلام في مسائل الحلال الحرام بمجرد الرأي من غير دليل شرعي ) انتهى
قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في " المناقب " : " ومن البدع التي انكرها أحمد في القرآن قول من قال : إن الله تكلم بغير صوت فأنكر هذا القول وبدع قائله وقد قيل : إن الحارث المحاسبي إنما هجره أحمد رحمه الله لأجل ذلك " انتهى 
قال اب العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وهذا سبب تحذير أحمد من الحارث المحاسبي فذكروا ان الحارث المحاسبي تاب من ذلك واشتهر علما وفضلا وحقائق وزهدا " انتهى من كتاب " شرح الكوكب المنير " في اصول الفقه الحنبلي لتقي الدين الفتوحي ( ص 196)
وقال الشيخ تاج الدين ابن السبكي رحمه الله تعالى في " طبقات الشافعية " ( 2/93) : " اعلم ان الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه كان شديد النكير على من يتكلم في علم الكلام خوفا أن يجر ذلك الى ما لا ينبغي ..) انتهى

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" إنما كره ذلك لأن في كلامهم من التقشف وشدة السلوك التي لم يرد بها الشرع والتدقيق والمحاسبة الدقيقة البليغة ما لم يأت بها أمر ولهذا لما وقف أبو زرعة الرازي على كتاب الحارث المسمى ب " الرعاية " قال : هذا بدعة ثم قال للرجل الذي جاء بالكتاب : عليك بما كان عليه مالك والثوري والأوزاعي والليث ودع عنك هذا فإنه بدعة ) انتهى 

قال عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ( ص 25-26 ) :
" نعم هناك أمر آخر انتقد على أبي عبد الله المحاسبي رحمه الله تعالى مكن فيه ناقديه من نفسه وهو إيراد الأحاديث الضعيفة وبعض المووضوعة في كتبه وتصانيفه واعتماده عليها وجعلها ( أصولا ) يبني على ما تضمنته المعاني والأحكام ... فإن هذه الرسالة " رسالة المسترشدين " على صغرها : جاء فيها طائفة من الحديث الضعيف وبعض الحديث المرفوع .. وقد سرى تساهله هذا الى الشيخ أبي طالب المكي في " قوت القلوب " وإلى الإمام أبي حامد الغزالي في " الإحياء " وإلى سواهما ممن ألف في التصوف وأحوال النفس .وأما ما يورده من ( الإسرائيليات ) فأغلبه مما لم نؤمر بتصديقه ولا بتكذيبه وتجوز حكايته للعبرة والأتعاظ به ) انتهى 

وقال عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ( ص26) :

" وللشيخ أبي عبد الله المحاسبي رحمه الله تعالى نهج حسن طيب وهو ان  تصفه الذي دونه في كتبه راعى فيه ما جاء في " الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة وأعمالهم بحسب علمه وفهمه وما تجد في كتبه فيما وقفت عليه – شطحات أو شيئا من التصوف الفلسفي إنما يقوم تصوفه رحمه الله تعالى على الدعوة إلى تصحيح العلم والعمل ومراقبة الله تعالى وتزكية النفس وتطهيرها من الأدران وتقريبها من رضوان الله عز وجل وبتعبير آخر : لم أر المحاسبي يكتب أو يتحدث إلا فيما تحته عمل وهذا منهج شرعي شريف يشكر عليه ويثاب به إن شاء الله تعالى ) انتهى 

وقال عبد الفتاح ابو غدة ( ص 27) :
"أما بيان أبي عبد الله المحاسبي فه من الطراز الأول فصاحة وسلامة وجمال أداء وحسن استيفاء له قلم سيال وبيان آخاذ ولغة ناظرة وفي الذروة والفصاحة ...ولا غرابة في ذلك فقد كان أبو عبد الله في العصر الذهبي عاصر الجاحظ وطبقته من فصحاء العربية وأدبائها كما عاصر معروفا الكرخي والسري وبشرا الحافي من زهاد الأمة وصلحائها فلا بدع أن يكون صاحب قلم وبيان وروح وجنان رحمة الله عليه ) انتهى .

وذكر ( ص 30 ) جملة من اقوال المحاسبي :
·      لكل شيء جوهر وجوهر الإنسان عقله وجوهر العقل التوفيق 
·      خيار هذه الأمة التي لا تشغلهم آخرتهم عن دنياهم ولا دنياهم عن آخرتهم 
·      حسن الخلق احتمال الأذى وقلة الغضب وبسط الوجه وطيب الكلام 
·      من صحح باطنه بالمراقبة والإخلاص زين الله ظاهره بالمجاهدة واتباع السنة 
·      صفة العبودية ان لا ترى لنفسك ملكا وتعلم انك لا تملك لنفسك ضرا ولا نفعا ) انتهى .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
·      يقول الدكتور عبدالله بن دجين السهلي " في كتابه " الطرق الصوفية نشأتها وعقائدها وآثارها ( ص 72) :
" اعظم البدع عند الحارث الجمع بين نفي الصفات الاختيارية والتصوف 

·      قال الكلاباذي في كتابه " التعرف لمذهب أهل التصوف " ( ص )
" وقالت طائفة منهم كلام الله حروف وصوت وزعموا انه لا يعرف كلامه إلا كذلك مع إقرارهم أنه صفة الله تعالى في ذاته غير مخلوق وهذا قول الحارث المحاسبي ومن المتأخرين ابن سالم ..) ا ه

·      قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " ميزان الاعتدال " ( 1/199) :
" والمحاسبي العارف صاحب التواليف صدوق في نفسه وقد نقموا عليه بعض تصوفه وتصانيفه ) 

·      قال الذهبي رحمه الله معلقا على كلام أبي زرعة الرازي رحمه الله في " ميزان الاعتدال " ( 431/1) : 
" وأين مثل الحارث ؟ فكيف لو رأى أبو زرعة تصانيف المتأخرين كالقوت لأبي طالب وأين مثل القوت ! فكيف لو رأى بهجة الأسرار لابن جهضم وحقائق التفسير للسلمي لطار لبه كيف لو رأى تصانيف أبي حامد الطوسي في ذلك على كثرة ما في الإحياء من الموضوعات ؟! كيف لو رأى الغنية للشيخ عبد القادر ! كيف لو رأى فصوص الحكم والفتوحات المكية ؟ بلى لما كان لسان الحارث لسان القوم في ذلك العصر كان معاصره ألف إمام في الحديث فيهم مثل أحمد بن حنبل وابن راهويه ولما صار أئمة الحديث مثل ابن الدخميس وابن حانه كان قطب العارفين كصاحب الفصوص وابن سفيان . نسأل الله العفو والمسامحة آمين ") انتهى .

قلت : " رحم الله أئمتنا ورفع قدرهم وأسكنهم فسيح جناته " 
والله اعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله
وهم الشيخ عبدة الكوشك حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 4/82) والبيهقي ( 9/295) من طريق أبو المغيرة وأبو اليمان عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز التنوخي قال : حدثني سليمان بن موسى عن جبير ابن مطعم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل أيام التشريق ذبح "
وقال البيهقي رحمه الله :
" هذا هو الصحيح وهو مرسل "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" يعني أنه منقطع بين سليمان بن موسى وجبير بن مطعم وقد وصله بعضهم وهو الوجه التالي : " رواه أبو نصر التمار عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز  القشيري : حدثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز عن سليمان بن موسى عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين عن جبير بن مطعم به . أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1008) والبزار ( 1130- الكشف ) والبيهقي وقال : " رواه سويد بن عبد العزيز – وهو ضعيف عند بعض أهل النقل – عن سعيد  "
وعلة هذا الوجه : أن أبا نصر هذا وإن كان ثقة من رجال مسلم فقد خالف الثقتين المذكورين في الوجه الأول فزاد عليهما وصله بذكر عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين بين سليمان بن موسى وجبير بن مطعم فوصله فروايته شاذة وقد أشار إلى ذلك البيهقي بتصحيحه الرواية الأولى المنقطعة كما سبق .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ثم إن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين هذا لم أعرقفه لكن ابن حبان ذكره على قاعدته في " الثقات " وقال ( 3/160) :
"  أحسبه والد عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين المدني "

وقال رحمه الله :
" وقد توهم بعض القائمين على تحقيق المطبوعات أنه سقط من الإسناد اسم ابنه فصحح نسخة " موارد الظمآن " المطبوعة والمحفوظة في ظاهرية دمشق بقلم الرصاص فجعلها هكذا : " عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين " !! وهذا خطأ محض لاتفاق الروايتين رواية الثلاثة المخرجين ابن حبان والبزار والبيهقي على انه عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين لا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين ولإيراد ابن حبان إياه في الثقات " 
ثم رأيت  الزيلعي ذكره ( 4/212) على الصواب من رواية ابن حبان ثم قال :
" رواه البزار في " مسنده " وقال : ابن أبي حسين لم يلق جبير بن مطعم " 

وقال :
" واعلم أن هذه الوجوه الثلاثة مدارها كلها على سعيد بن عبد العزيز التنوخي وهو إن كان ثقة إماما سواه الإمام أحمد بالإمام الأوزاعي فإنه كان اختلط في آخر عمره فلعله حدث به في أختلاطه فاضطرب فيه وقد روي من وجه آخر موصولة "

وقال في الخلاصة :
" والصواب عندي أنه لا ينزل عن درجة الحسن بالشواهد التي قبله ولا سيما وقد قال به جمع من الصحابة كما في " شرح مسلم " للنووي و " المجموع " له ( 8/390)ولذلك ذهب إلى تقويته بطرقه ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في " الهدي النبوي " وتبعه الشوكاني رحمه الله في " نيل الأوطار " ( 5/106-107) 
فائدة :
" وأما حديث : " الضحايا إلى هلال المحرم لمن أراد أن يستأني ذلك " فهو مرسل لا يصح وهو في " الضعيفة " برقم ( 4106) .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
 [ ملخص اقوال اهل العلم في " في كل ايام التشريق ذبح " ]
·      والحديث فيه مقال فقد حكم عليه ابن عبد البر بالاضطراب في " التمهيد " ( 131/12) وابن التركماني في " الجوهر النقي " ( 296/9) 
·      والحديث قال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 260/4) وهذه الزيادة " في كل ايام التشريق  ذبح " ليست بمحفوظة والمحفوظ " منى كلها منحر "
·      قال البزار ( 365/8) " البحر الزخار  وقال ابن ابي حسين لم يلق جبير بن مطعم ..)  
·      قال ابن التركماني رحمه الله في " الجوهر النقي ( 297/9) لم يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء .


" ومن مقدمة  الشيخ حسين أسد في تحقيقه " موارد الظمآن " : 
قال ( ص 42) :
" قال السيوطي في " تدريب الراوي " ( 1/109) : " صحيح ابن حبان ترتيبه مخترع ليس على الأبواب وليس على المسانيد ولهذا سماه التقاسيم والأنواع ..."
فالأمير علاء الدين الفارسي وهو الذي أعاد ترتيب صحيح ابن حبان على ابواب الفقه يقول كما في مقدمته ( 1/79) : " لكنه أي صحيح ابن حبان – لبديع صنعه ومنيع وضعه قد عز جانبه فكثر مجانبه " 
والحافظ السيوطي في " تدريب الراوي " ( 1/109) قال : " والكشف من كتابه يعني صحيح ابن حبان عسر جداً "
وقال أحمد شاكر في مقدمته لصحيح ابن حبان ( 1/11) : " وقد قصد بهذا الترتيب الذي اخترعه وتفنن فيه إلى مقصد لم يتحقق وصار الكشف من كتابه عسر جداً "
وقال ( ص 49 )
" ولقد اعاد الأمير علاء الدين الفارسي ( 739 ه ) ترتيبه على ابواب الفقه وسماه " " الإحسان في تقريب صحيح ابن حبان " 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " لسان الميزان " ( 6/74) : " ومن تخريجاته يعني مغلطاي – ترتيب بيان " الوهم والإيهام " لابن القطان وزوائد ابن حبان على الصحيحين وترتيب صحيح ابن حبان على ابواب الفقه رأيتهما بخطه ولم يكملا ..."
وجرد الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي زوائده على الصحيحين وسماه " موارد الظمآن إلى زوائد ابن حبان " 
وقام ابن الملقن رحمه الله والمتوفي ( 804 ه ) باختصاره وترتيبه على ابواب الفقه "

فائدة :
قال ( ص 74-75) :
" فقد اشتمل صحيح ابن حبان على ثمانية واربعين واربع مئة وسبعة الآلف حديث تقريبا اشترك ابن حبان والشيخان أو أحدهما في تخريج واحد وثمان مئة واربعة آلالف حديث منها والباقي وهو سبعة واربعون وست مئة وألفا حديث تقريبا ليس منها شيء في الصحيحين إلا ما سها عنه الهيثمي وجل من لا يسهو وإنما شارك ابن حبان في تخريجهما او بعضها مالك وعبد الرازق وأحمد وأصحاب السنن أو بعضهم وهناك قسم وهو قليل تفرد به ابن حبان وقد استل الحافظ الهيثمي الاحاديث التي لم ترد في الصحيحين أو أحدهما من صحيح ابن حبان ورتبها على ابواب الفقه ليسهل الرجوع اليها ...يقول الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في مقدمته : " فقد رأيت ان أفرد زوائد صحيح أبي حاتم محمد بن حبان البستي رضي الله عنه على صحيح البخاري ومسلم رضي الله عنهما مرتبا ذلك على كتب فقه أذكرها ليسهل الكشف منها ..."
·      والعمل فهو إراد زوائد صحيح ابن حبان على صحيح البخاري ومسلم " 
·      وقد سها الحافظ الهيثمي كما يسهو غيره واخطأ ايضا وكل بني آدم خطاء وقد علق الحافظ ابن حجر على هوامش هذه النسخة فبين الاحاديث التي في الصحيحين او في احدهما واوردها الهيثمي في موارده ولكن هناك أحاديث اخرى جازت على الحافظ ابن حجر وقد نبهنا على ذلك .) انتهى .

وفي صدد تتبع أخطاء وأوهام محقق " موارد الظمآن " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في " صحيح موارد الظمآن " ( ص 31-50 ) 
الرد على الداراني :

" يبدو أنه قد ظهر أخيرا بعض الناشئين في هذا العلم الذين نرى أنهم لا يزالون في أول الطريق بالنظر لكثرة أخطائهم تأصيلا وتفريعا وهم لكثرتهم في هذا الزمان يقل ذلك منهم ويكثر كل حسب ممارستهم ونبوغهم اخلاصهم للعلم الشرعي ... ويصدق  عليهم قول الحافظ الذهبي في أمثالهم " يريد أن يطير ولما يريش " ! ومثله المثل المعروف : " تزبب قبل أن يتحصرم " وتكن العاقبة كما جاء في الحكمة : ( من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه ابتلي بحرمانه ) ... وبذلك أعني الأخ حسين سليم الداراني السوري وقد رددت عليه كثيرا من تعدياته وأخطائه التي لا يمكن حصرها لكثرتها في عديد من مؤلفاتي وتحقيقاتي .. وبصورة خاصة في هذا " صحيح الموارد " وقسيمه أيضا لكثرة أوهامه فيها كثرة عجيبة متنوعة ... ومنها شذوذه ومخالفته لكافة علماء المصطلح في اشتراطهم الحفظ في الثقة على التفصيل الذي سبق بيانه .. ولقد عقد الرجل بحثا في مقدمة طبعته لكتاب الهيثمي " موارد الظمآن " في اربع صفحات ( 1/50-51) ورد اقوال الحفاظ الذين نسبوا ابن حبان الى التساهل كابن الصلاح والعراقي والعسقلاني والسخاوي وغيرهم ...) انتهى

الى غير ذلك من الأخطاء والأوهام التي ذكرها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة " صحيح موارد الظمآن " " والمعصوم من عصمه الله " 
 
والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/218) وعنه البيهقي ( 2/442) عن شداد أبي طلحة قال : سمعت معاوية بن قرة يحدث عن أنس بن مالك أنه كان يقول : " من السنة إذا دخلت المسجد أن تبدأ برجلك اليمنى وإذا خرجت أن تبدأ برجلك اليسرى "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم فقد احتج بشداد بن سعيد أبي طلحة الراسبي " 
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته "

قال البيهقي رحمه الله :
" تفرد به شداد بن سعيد أبو طلحة الراسبي وليس بالقوي " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وقول البيهقي رحمه الله أقرب إلى الصواب فإن شداد بن سعيد لم يخرج له مسلماً رحمه الله إلا حديثا واحدا في " الشواهد " كما قال الحافظ في " التهذيب " وهو مختلف فيه فقد وثقه أحمد وابن معين وأبو خيثمة والنسائي وابن حبان والبزار وضعفه عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث "

قال العقيلي رحمه الله :
" له غير حديث لا يتابع عليه "

قال الدراقطني رحمه الله :
" يعتبر به "
قال الحاكم أبو احمد رحمه الله :
" ليس بالقوي عندهم "
قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
" لم أر له حديثا منكرا وأرجو أنه لا بأس به "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" من الملاحظ أن الأئمة المتقدمين والمشهورين قد اتفقوا على توثيقه ولم يضعفه منهم غير الصمد بن عبد الوارث وهو مع ثقته ليس مشهورا بالجرح والتعديل – فيما علمت – والآخرون الذين ضعفوه لم يأتوا بسبب الجرح اللهم إلا قول العقيلي :
" له غير حديث لا يتابع عليه " 
وهذا ليس بجرح قادح لأن كثيرا من الثقات يصدق فيهم مثل هذا القول لأن لهم ما تفردوا ولم يتابعوا عليه 
نعم لعل في الرجل نوع ضعف وسوء حفظ ينزل به حديثه من مرتبة الصحة من اجل ذلك استشهد به مسلم ولعل قول ابن عدي : " لا بأس به " 
وقول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان " :
" صالح الحديث "

الخلاصة "
" حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى "
وقول الحافظ رحمه الله :
" صدوق يخطئ " 
" فهو مما يحتمل ذلك "
" والله اعلم "
قلت : رحمة الله على علمائنا وأسكنهم فسيح جناته "

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه ورضي عنهم :

" قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال  ( ج3/ص369) ترجمة 2691) ط بشار معروف :
قال عبد الله بن احمد ابن حنبل : عن أبيه : شيخ ثقة – شداد بن سعيد الراسبي – روى عنه ابن عليه ووكيع 
وقال إسحاق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
وقال البخاري : ضعفه عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث
وقال النسائي : ثقة 
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " 
وقال ابن عدي : ليس له كثير حديث ولم أر له حديثا منكرا وأرجو ان لا بأس به 
روى له مسلم وابو داود في " فضائل الأنصار " والترمذي والنسائي ) انتهى .
قال الدكتور بشار في " هامش تعليقه على " التهذيب :
وقال العقيلي : صدوق في حفظه بعض الشيء لا يتابع عليه وله غير حديث لا يتابع على شيء ( الضعفاء الورقه 91)
وقال ابن شاهين : ثقة ( ثقاته ترجمة 549) 
وذكره ابن خلفون في " الثقات " ( إكمال مغلطاي : ( 2/ورقة 158)
وقال البزار : ثقة ( تهذيب التهذيب ) ( 4/317) 

ثانيا :

"قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : (( كان صلي الله عليه وسلم يعجبه التيمن في ترجله وتنعله وطهوره وفي شأنه كله )) . متفق عليه
قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في ( الإرواء ) (1/131 - 132 ) : فائدة : قال الشيخ تقي الدين ( يعني ابن دقيق العيد )رحمه الله :
( وهذا الحديث عام مخصوص لأن دخول الخلاء والخروج من المسجد ونحوهما يبدأ فيهما باليسار ) نقله الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 1/216 ) وأقره .
·      ذكره رحمه الله في " إرواء الغليل " بحديث رقم ( 93) .

ثالثا :
·      أورد الحافظ حديث أنس بن مالك في " الفتح " ( 1/415) ولم يضعفه فالحديث عنده حسن . والله اعلم 
-      وله شاهد موقوف فقال البخاري : ( باب التيمن في دخول المسجد وغيره : وكان ابن عمر يبدأ برجله اليمنى فإذا خرج بدأ برجله اليسرى ) . هكذا أخرجه تعليقا . وقال الحافظ : ( ولم أره موصولا )   

وقال الحافظ بعد أن ساق حديث أنس السابق : ( والصحيح أن قول الصحابي : من السنة كذا محمول على الرفع لكن لما لم يكن حديث أنس على شرط المصنف أشار إليه بأثر ابن عمر وعموم حديث عائشة يدل على البداءة باليمين في الخروج من المسجد أيضا ويحتمل أن يقال : في قولها : ما استطاع احترازا عما لا يستطاع فيه التيمن شرعا كدخول الخلاء والخروج من المسجد وكذا تعاطي الأشياء المستقذرة باليمين كالاستنجاء والتمخط وعلمت عائشة رضي الله عنه حبه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ذكرت إما بإخباره لها بذلك وإما بالقرائن ) . 

*·     * *وذكره البخاري  رحمه الله  معلقا بصيغة الجزم* 

*وعلق الحافظ رحمه الله بقوله  وقرره في مواضع من كتبه وتبعه عليه من أتى بعده فرحمهم الله :  فقال* *في الفتح 10/53** :
**قال :وقد**تقرر عند الحفاظ أن الذي يأتي به البخاري من التعاليق كلها بصيغة الجزم يكون صحيحا**إلى من علق عنه ، ولو لم يكن من شيوخه ، لكن إذا وجد الحديث المعلق من رواية بعض**الحفاظ** موصولا إلى من علقه بشرط الصحة أزال الإشكال ، ولهذا عنيت في ابتداء الأمر**بهذا النوع وصنفت كتاب تعليق التعليق.. اهـ*

*قال الحافظ ابن رجب في فتح الباري 3/191**:
**وقد سبق هذا الحديث في باب "التيمن في**الوضوء والغسل " وبسطنا القول عليه هناك ، وأنه يدل على تقديم اليمنى في الأفعال**الشريفة واليسرى فيما هو بخلاف ذلك ، والدخول إلى المسجد من أشرف الأعمال فينبغي**تقديم اليمنى فيه كتقديمها في الانتعال ، والخروج منه بالعكس فينبغي تأخير اليمنى**فيه كتأخيرها في خلع النعلين** ..*

*-    * *وفي شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي 14/74*
* :
**يستحب البداءة باليمنى فى كل ما كان من باب**التكريم والزينة والنظافة ونحو ذلك كلبس النعل والخف والمداس والسراويل والكم وحلق**الرأس وترجيله وقص الشارب ونتف الإبط والسواك والاكتحال وتقليم الأظفار والوضوء**والغسل والتيمم ودخول المسجد والخروج من الخلاء ودفع الصدقة وغيرها من أنواع الدفع**الحسنة وتناول الأشياء الحسنة ونحو ذلك**..*

*-    * *قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالي في ( مجموع الفتاوي 21 : 108** ) :* *وقد استقرت قواعد الشريعة علي أن الأفعال التي تشترك فيها اليمني واليسري**:* *تقدم فيها اليمني إذا كانت من باب الكرامة ، كالوضوء والغسل والابتداء**بالشق الأيمن في السواك ونتف الإبط وكاللباس والانتعال والترجل**ودخول المسجد**والمنزل ، والخروج من الخلاء ونحو ذلك** .
**وتقدم**اليسري في ضد ذلك كدخول الخلاء وخلع النعل والخروج من المسجد**..*

*قلت : " إذا ورد الأثر بطل النظر وإذا ورد نهر الله بطل نهر معقل "* 

*والله أعلم* 
*والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وهم الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي رحمه الله :* 
*وهم الحافظ الذهبي التركماني رحمه الله :*


*في الحديث* *الذي أخرجه ابن إسحاق في " السيرة " ( 4/250- ابن هشام) ومن طريقه أحمد ( 3/86) حدثني عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن معمر بن حزم عن* *سليمان بن محمد بن كعب بن عجرة عن عمته زينب بنت كعب – وكانت عند أبي سعيد الخدري – عن أبي سعيد الخدري – أبي سعيد الخدري قال : " اشكتى الناس علياً رضوان الله عليه فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فينا خطيبا فسمعته يقول : " أيها الناس ! لا تشكوا علياً فوالله إنه لأحسن في ذات الله – أو في سبيل الله – من أن يشكى "* 

*فائدة :*
*" وليس في " المسند " قوله : " من ان يشكى "*

*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*" إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات معروفون غير زينب بنت كعب فقال في " التجريد "*
*" صحابية تزوجها أبوسعيد الخدري "*

*قال الحافظ في " الإصابة " بعد ان عزاه للتجريد :*
*" وكأن سلفه فيه أبو إسحاق بن الأمين فإنه ذكرها فيذيله على " الإستيعاب " وكذا ذكرها ابن فتحون وذكرها غيرهما في التابعين وروايتها عن زوجها أبي سعيد وأخته الفريعة في " السنن الأربعة " و " مسند أحمد " روى عنها ابنا أخويها سعد بن إسحاق وسليمان بن محمد ابني كعب بن عجرة وذكرها ابن حبان في " الثقات "* 
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*" ذكرها الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " فصل النسة المجهولات " في آخر الميزان وقال الحافظ في " التقريب "* 
*" مقبولة من الثانية يقال : لها صحبة "*
*" وابنا أخويها سعد وسليمان  ثقتان وقد رويا عنها فهي على متقتضيه القواعد الحديثية مجهولة الحال إن لم تثبت صحبتها فمثلها مما يطمئن القلب لحديثها . والله أعلم .*

*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :*
*"*
*قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " ميزان الأعتدال " فصل في النسوة المجهولات " ( ج5/ص320)* 
*·     * *زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة عمة سعد بن إسحاق* 
*·     * *قال ابن حزم : مجهولة ما روى عنها غير سعد*
*قال محققا طبعة " الرسالة العالمية "في هامش :*
*·     * *وذكر الحافظ المزي أنه روى عنها أيضا ابن أخيها الآخر سليمان بن محمد وحديثها عند أبي داود ( 2300) والترمذي ( 1204) والنسائي ( 6/199) وابن ماجه ( 2031) في المتوفى عنها تنتقل* 

*-    * *قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج8/537) ترجمة ( 8443)*
*زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة وكانت تحت أبي سعيد الخدري* 
*روى عنها : ابن أخيها سعد بن إسحاق وابن أخيها سليمان بن محمد بن كعب بن عجرة*
*قال علي ابن المديني : لم يرو عنها غير سعد ابن إسحاق* 
*ذكرها ابن حبان في كتاب " الثقات "*
*روى لها الأربعة* 
*وذكر لها حديث الترجمة .أيها الناس ! لا تشكوا عليا .الحديث*
*وقال المزي رحمه الله : وفي هذا استدراك على علي ابن المديني رحمه الله حيث قال : لم يرو عنه غير سعد ابن اسحاق ) انتهى .*

*قال الدكتور بشار في هامش " تعليقه  على التهذيب "*

*·     * *قال ابن حجر في " التقريب " مقبولة لكن الذهبي جهلها في " الميزان " ( 4/ الترجمة 10960) .*

*·     * * قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " تهذيب التهذيب "  ترجمة ( 8952) : ....ذكرها ابن الاثير وابن فتحون في الصحابة* 

*·     * *قال ابن حجر في* *" التقريب " .. مقبولة من الثانية يقال لها صحبة* 

*·     * *وقال ابن حجر* *رحمه الله في " الاصابة "  تحقيق البجاوي* 

*" زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة صحابية تزوجها ابو سعيد الخدري* *كذا في التجريد من زياداته وكان سلفه فيه ابواسحاق بن الامين فانه ذكرها في ذيله على الاستيعاب وكذا ذكرها بن فتحون وذكرها غيرهما في التابعين ...)* 

*وقال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " التجريد "*
*" زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة صحابية تزوجها ابو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه .*

*·     * *قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في " الاستذكار " " وحديث سعد بن اسحاق هذا مشهور عند الفقهاء بالحجاز والعراق معمول به عندهم تلقوه بالقبول واليه ذهب مالك والشافعي ابوحنيفة واصحابهم والثوري والاوزاعي والليث واحمد بن حنبل كلهم ان المتوفى عنها زوجها تعتد في بيتها الذي كانت تسكنه ...)* 

*·     * *وقال ابن القيم الجوزية في " زاد المعاد " " قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*·     * *وقال* *ابوعمر بن عبد البر : هذا حديث مشهور معروف عند علماء الحجاز والعراق* 

*·     * *قال ابو محمد بن حزم : هذا الحديث لا يثبت فان زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة هذه مجهولة لم يرو حديثها غير سعد بن اسحاق وسفيان يقول : سعيد .*

*" قلت :**قد وهم الامام ابن حزم فيه :*

*·     * *فالحديث صحيح مشهور صححه جمع من الحفاظ المحققين وعليه عمل اهل الحجاز والعراق وادخله مالك في موطئه وزينب ليست مجهولة فهي من التابعيات زوجة ابي سعيد الخدري  وروى عنها سعد وليس بسعيد على الصواب وقد اغتر اب محمد ابن حزم رحمه الله بقول الحافظ الامام علي ابن المديني لم يرو عنها غير سعد ابن اسحاق وقد روى لها الامام احمد في مسنده كما في حديث الترجمة من طريق سليمان بن محمد بن كعب بن عجرة* 
*-    * *وقال الحاكم في " المستدرك " ( هذا حديث صحيح الاسناد من الوجهين جميعا ولم يخرجاه رواه مالك بن انس في الموطأ عن سعد بن اسحاق ..*
*-    * *وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في " التلخيص "*
*-    * *" صحيح "*

*قال الالباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( حديث رقم 5597)* 
*تنبيه هام :*
*" كنت ذهبت في " الارواء " الى ان اسناد حديث فريعة ضعيف ثم بدا لي انه صحيح بعد ان اطلعت على كلام ابن القيم فيه وتحقيق انه صحيح بما لم اره لغيره جزاه الله خيرا وازدادت قناعتي حين علمت انه صححه مع الترمذي ابن الجارود وابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي ومن قبلهم محمد بن يحيى الذهلي الحافظ الثقة واقرهم الحافظ في " بلوغ المرام ..)*

*وقال الحافظ في بلوغ المرام :*
*" اخرجه احمد والاربعة وصححه الترمذي والذهلي وابن حبان والحاكم وغيرهم ) انتهى .*


*والله أعلم*
*والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه النسائي في " خصائص علي " ( ص29) وابن حبان ( 2207) والحاكم ( 3/122-123) وأحمد ( 3/33و82) وأبو يعلى ( 1/303-304) وابو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 1/67) وابن عساكر ( 12/179) من طرق عن إسماعيل بن رجاء الزبيدي عن أبيه قال : سمعت أبا سعيد يقول : " كنا جلوسا ننتظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج علينا من بعض بيوت نسائه قال : فقمنا معه فانقطعت نعله قتخلف عليها علي يخصفها فمضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومضينا معه ثم قام ينتظره وقمنا معه فقال : " إن منكم من يقاتل على تأويل القرآن كما قاتلت على تنزيله فاستشرفنا وفينا أبو بكر وعمر فقال : لا ولكنه خاصف النعل يعني : عليا رضي الله عنه "

ولفظ الحاكم رحمه الله :
" فلم يرفع رأسه كأنه قد كان سمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " 

" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا من أوهامهما فإن إسماعيل بن رجاء وأباه لم يخرج لهما البخاري فهو على شرط مسلم وحده "

وقال رحمه الله :
" ويقابل هذا الوهم قول الهيثمي رحمه الله في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 9/133-134) : " رواه احمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير فطر بن خليفة وهو ثقة "
ومن عادة الهيثمي في مثل هذا الإسناد أن يطلق قوله : 
" ورجاله رجال الصحيح ولا يستثنى لأن فطرا هذا من رجال البخاري إلا أن الدراقطني قد قال فيه :
" لم يحتج به البخاري "
·      وصرح له الخزرجي وغيره بأن البخاري  يروي له مقرونا بغيره لكنه قد توبع كما أشرت إلى ذلك 
·      فالخلاصة : فالحديث صحيح لا ريب فيه "
·      والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه غفر لوالديه :

قال العلامة المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في " التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " ( ص ج1/457-458)  في ثنايا رده على الجهمي الكوثري عامله الله بما يستحق  ودفاعه عن الحاكم رحمه الله :" 

" والذي يظهر لي في ما وقع في " المستدرك " من الخلل  ان له عدة أسباب :
·      حرص الحاكم على الإكثار وقد قال في خطبة " المستدرك " : " قد نبغ في عصرنا هذا جماعة من المبتدعة يشمتون برواة الآثار بأن جميع ما يصح عندكم من الحديث لا يبلغ عشرة الآلف حديث وهذه الأسانيد المشتملة على ألف جزء أ أقل او اكثر كلها سقيمة غير صحيحة فكان له هوى في الإكثار للرد على هؤلاء .
·      انه قد يقع له الحديث بسند عال أو يكون غريبا مما يتنافس فيه المحدثون فيحرص على إثباته وفي " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( ج2/ص270) قال الحافظ ابو عبد الله الخرم استعان بي السراج في تخريجه على " صحيح مسلم " فكنت اتخير من كثرة حديثه وحسن أصوله .. فعرض للحاكم نح هذا كلما وجد عنده حديثا يفرح بعلوه أو غرابته اشتهى أن يثبته في " المستدرك " 
·      انه لاجل السببن الأولين ولكي يخفف عن نفسه من التعب في البحث والنظر لم يلتزم ان لا يخرج ماله علة واشار الى ذلك قال في الخطبة : سألني جماعة ...أن أجمع كتابا يشتمل على الأحاديث المروية بأسانيد يحتج محمد بن إسماعيل ومسلم بن الحجاج بمثلها ّ إذ لا سبيل إلى إخراج ما علة له فإنهما رحمهما الله لم يدعيا ذلك لأنفسهما " ولم يصب في هذا فإن الشيخين ملتزمان أن لا يخرجا إلا ما غلب على ظنهما بعد النظر والبحث والتدبر انه ليس له علة قادحة وظاهر كلامه أنه لم يلتفت الى العلل البتة وانه يخرج ما كان رجاله مثل رجالهما وغن لم يغلب على ظنه أنه ليس له علة قادحة " 
·      انه شرع في تأليف " المستدرك " بعد أن بلغ عمره اثنتين وسبعين وقد ضعفت ذاكرته كما تقدم عنه ..وقد استشعر قرب أجله فهو حريص على إتمام ( المستدرك ) وتلك المصنفات قبل موته فقد يتوهم في الرجل يقع في السند أنهما أخرجا له أ انه فلان الذي اخرجا له والواقع أنه رجل آخر أو أنه لم يخرج أو نحو ذلك وقد  [ رأيت له في " المستدرك " عدة أوهام من هذا القبيل يجزم بها فيقول في الرجل : قد أخرج له مسلم مثلا مع أن مسلما إنما أخرج لرجل آخر شبيه اسمه باسمه ويقول في الرجل فلان الاقع في السند هو فلان بن فلان والصواب أه غيره] لكنه مع هذا كله لم يقع خلل ما في روايته إنما كان ينقل من أصوله المضبوطة وإنما ه وكما هو هذا هو القدر الذي تحصل به الثقة فأما حكمه على شرط الشيخين أو أنه صحيح أ أن فلانا المذكور فيه صحابي أو أنه فلان بن فلان ونحو ذلك فهذا قد وقع فيه كثير من الخلل 
·      وهذا وذكرهم للحاكم بالتساهل إنما يخصونه ب " المستدرك " فكتبه في الجرح والتعديل لم يغمزه أحد بشيء مما فيها فيما أعلم .. وهذا وجب التروي في أحكامه في " المستدرك " فهو وجيه .. والحكم في ذلك إطراح ما قام الدليل على أنه أخطأ فيه وقبول ما عداه . والله الموفق .

فائدة :

" قال الذهبي في تلخيص المستدرك " : " على شرط البخاري ومسلم "

·      واخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه ( ج15/ص385 حديث رقم 6937) من طريق الاعمش عن اسماعيل بن رجاء عن ابيه عن ابي سعيد الخدري به .
قال محققه الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله : " اسناده قوي "

·      وفي مسند الإمام احمد ( ج3/ص82 حديث رقم 1179) من طريق فطر بن خليفة عن اسماعيل بن رجاء الزبيدي عن ابيه قال : سمعت ابا سعيد الخدري  يقول فذكره ..

قال محققه الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط : ( حديث صحيح وهذا اسناد حسن رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح غير فطر ) 

·      واخرجه ابو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده ( ج2/ص 341بحديث رقم 861) من طريق الاعمش عن اسماعيل بن رجاء عن ابيه عن ابي سعيد الخدري به 

قال محققه الشيخ حسين سليم اسد : " اسناده صحيح "

·      وقال محقق " الخصائص للامام النسائي " ( ص 116-117)*
الفاضل الداني منير آل زهوري ابوعبدالله السلفي : " إسناده حسن الحديث صحيح " 

·      واخرجه النسائي في كتابه " السنن الكبرى " ( 154/5) رواية رقم ( 8541) بسند سند الخصائص .

·      وصححه السيوطي وقال في " الخصائص الكبرى " ( 234/2) : " واخرج الحاكم وصححه البيهقي عن ابي سعيد الخدري به "

·      والحديث مخرج في العديد من المصادر غير ما ذكرنا وذكر بعضا منها الالباني في الصحيحة . " رحمه الله "

والله أعلم 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
تصويب للشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابو يعلى ( 2/591) حدثنا أبو خيثمة : نا يزيد بن هارون : أنا سفيان بن حسين عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من عال ثلاثا من بنات يكفيهن ويرحمهن ويرفق بهن فهو في الجنة "

وأخرجه أحمد ( 3/303) والبزار ( 2/384/1908) والبخاري أيضا في " الأدب المفرد " ( 78) عن علي بن زيد عن محمد بن المنكدر به .


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" إسناد أبي يعلى ظاهره الصحة فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم لكني أخشى أن يكون سقط من بين سفيان بن حسين ومحمد بن المنكدر علي بن زيد وهو ابن جدعان الذي هو في إسناد أحمد فإني لم أر من ذكر في شيوخ سفيان محمد بن المنكدر وقد راجعت " تهذيب الكمال " للحافظ المزي ومن عادته أن يستقصي في كل ترجمة أسماء الشيوخ والراوة عنه ولم يذكر ذلك في ترجمة سفيان  ولا في ترجمة ابن المنكدر رحمه الله . والله اعلم 



" والحديث قال فيه الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 8/157) تبعا للحافظ المنذري ( 3/84-85) 
" رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد والبزار والطبراني في " الأوسط " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله – بعده - :
" وقد عرفت أن في إسناد أحمد علي بن زيد بن جدعان وهو ضعيف لسوء حفظه ولم يتكلما على إسناد البزار الآخر بشيء !! قلدهما الأعظمي رحمه الله كما هي عادته !!

الخلاصة :
" والحديث صحيح فإن له شواهد كثيرة "

والله اعلم 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ترجمة 4659- ط بشار ) ( بخ م 4 ) : علي بن زيد بن جدعان البصري المكفوف مكي الأصل 
قال الزبير بن بكار : أمه أم ولد .
قال ابن سعد في الطبقات : ولد وهو أعمى وكان كثير الحديث وفيه ضعف ولا يحتج به
قال حنبل بن إسحاق بن حنبل : سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : علي بن زيد ضعيف الحديث 
وقال الدرامي عن يحيى بن معين : ليس بذاك القوي 
وقال معاوية بن صالح عن يحيى بن معين : ضعيف
وقال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين : ليس بشيء
وقال العجلي : يكتب حديثه وليس بالقوي
وقال يعقوب بن شيبة : ثقة صالح الحديث والى اللين ما هو
قال الجوزجاني : واهي الحديث ضعيف لا يحتج به 
وقال ابوحاتم : ليس بالقوي يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به 
وقال النسائي : ضعيف
وقال ابو بكر بن خزيمة : لا أحتج به لسوء حفظه ) انتهى .
روى له البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ومسلم مقرونا بثابت البناني والباقون .
قال الدكتور بشار في " هامش تعليقه على " تهذيب الكمال " :
" * ذكره ابن الجوزي في " الضعفاء " ( الورقة 110)
" * وقال ابن حجر في " التقريب " ضعيف
" وقال بشار محققه : " ومع ذلك فقد أساء مسلم إلى كتابه حينما أدخل مثل هذا الضعيف فيه "

فائدة :

وذكره  الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه " من تكلم فيه وهو موثق أو صالح الحديث " 
فقال ( ص 390) ( ترجمة 256) ( م مقرونا عه ) علي بن زيد بن جدعان : صويلح الحديث وقال احمد ويحيى : ليس بشيء وقواه غيرهما 

قال محققه الفاضل ( عبد الله بن ضيف الله الرحيلي )  في هامش تعليقه :
" اقوال الائمة فيه :
اقوالهم كثيرة جدا في تضعيفه 
والحاصل :
انه ضعيف الحفظ وفيه بدعة التشيع وقيل اختلط فلا يحتج بهو  لكن ضعفه محتمل " والله اعلم 

تنبيه :

قال محقق مسند أبي يعلى " حسين سليم أسد على حديث الترجمة ( ج4/ ص147) 
" إسناده صحيح وأخرجه احمد والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " والبزار في " البر والصلة " من طريق علي بن زيد "
وذكر كلام الحافظ الهيثمي ولم يعلق عليه شيئاً
ولم يذكر ان هناك سقطا بين سفيان بن حسين ومحمد بن المنكدر .
والله أعلم .

فائدة :

وكأن الشيخ الشريف حاتم العوني في كتابه " المرسل الخفي وعلاقته بالتدليس "( 1/306-322) يميل الى تحسين حديثه واستدلاله بتحسين البزار وقول الترمذي " حسن غريب " وذكر الذهبي له في كتابه " ذكر اسماء من تكلم فيه وهو موثق " وقوله : " صويلح " 

الخلاصة : 

" ان الرجل مختلف فيه ..

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان " ( 3/139) ط الرسالة العالمية 
ترجمة ( 5547) : قال الذهبي رحمه الله : " اختلفوا فيه " 

" وومن ذهب الى تحسين حديثه ابن الملقن رحمه الله في " تحفة المحتاج " ( 1/477) قال "
" وفي رواية لأبي داود من رواية عمران بن حصين انه اقام بمكة ثمانية عشر " وفيها علي بن زيد بن جدعان وهو حسن الحديث اخرج له مسلم متابعة "
وقال ابن دقيق العيد في " الإمام " وفيه علي بن زيد بن جدعان " قال : " صدوق , ضعف " 
وقال شرف الدين الدمياطي في " المتجر الرابح " ( ص 351) عقب حديث انفرد به علي بن زيد :
" والجمهور على تضعيف علي وقد يحسن حديثه "
ويميل الشيخ الالباني في الصحيحة والضعيفة الى تضعيفه وقوله : " ضعيف لسوء حفظه " 
ويميل الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند ( ج4/2713)  في حديث فيه علي بن زيد بن جدعان 
قال الشيخ احمد شاكر : وعلي بن زيد بن جدعان ثقة .
كما نقل مؤلف كتاب " جامع الاحاديث القدسية " عصام الصبابطي ( ج3/160) فقال في تعليقه على توثيق الشيخ احمد شاكر واستغرابه
" اما علي بن زيد بن جدعان فلسنا نذهب مذهب الشيخ شاكر في توثيقه لأن جل ائمة الحديث والنقد على تضعيفه قال البخاري وابو حاتم : " لا يحتج به " وقال ابن خزيمة : " لا احتج به لسوء حفظه " وقال الفسوي : " اختلط في كبره " وقال حماد بن زيد : " كان يقلب الاحاديث " ... وقد ضعفه ابن سعد والدارمي والجوزجاني وابو زرعة وابن عيينة والنسائي وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " ضعيف ) انتهى .

ملاحظة :

"  نقل الفاضل الصبابطي في كتابه " جامع الاحاديث القدسية " ( ج3/161) قول الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله فقال :
" والحديث في " مجمع الزوائد " ( ج8/ص206) عن ابن عباس وقال الهيثمي : " رواه احمد والطبراني وفيه علي بن زيد وضعفه الجمهور وبقية رجاله ثقات "
·      ونقل الألباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج5/650) 
" قال الهيثمي ( 8/157) تبعا للمنذري ( 3/84) :
" رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد ..."
وكأنه تناقض رحمه الله 
والله أعلم .
 

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للدكتور محمد بن سعيد رمضان  البوطي عفا الله عنه :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 5/235) : ثنا الحكم بن نافع أبو اليمان : ثنا صفوان بن عمرو عن راشد بن سعد عن عاصم بن حميد السكوني : أن معاذا لما بعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج إلى اليمن معه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصيه ومعاذ راكب ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي تحت راحلته فلما فرغ قال : " يا معاذ ! إنك عسى أن لا تلقاني بعد عامي هذا ولعلك أن تمر بمسجدي هذا وقبري " 
وزاد : " فبكى معاذ بن جبل جشعا لفراق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تبك يا معاذ ! للبكاء أو أن البكاء من الشيطان " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وكذا رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 20/121) حدثنا ابوزرعة عبد الرحمن بن عمرو : ثنا ابو اليمان به 
" وقال أحمد : ثنا أبو المغيرة ثنا صفوان به دون قوله : " فقال : لا تبك ..." إلخ

وقال رحمه الله :
" إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات وأبو المغيرة اسمه عبد القدوس بن الحجاج وخالف الإمام أحمد عنه البزار في " مسنده " ... مثل رواية أبي اليمان إلا أنه اسقط من الإسناد السكوني 
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله هقبه في " زوائد البزار " ( ص 87) :
" قلت : فيه انقطاع " 

وسكت الهيثمي رحمه الله عن هذه العلة في " المجمع " ( 3/16) وقال :
" رواه البزار ورجاله ثقات "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإنما نسبت المخالفة إلى البزار وليس إلى شيخه العباس بن عبد الله الراوي عن أبي المغيرة لأن البزار رحمه الله قد تكلم فيه بخلاف شيخه وهو المعروف بالترقفي – فإنه ثقة حافظ - .
وقال رحمه الله :
" تنبيه " :
" هذا الحديث استدل به الدكتور البوطي في آخر كتابه " فقه السيرة " على شرعية زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم التي زعم أن ابن تيمية رحمه الله ينكرها !
" ونحن وإن كنا لا نخالفه في هذا الاستدلال فإنه ظاهر ولكنا ننبه القراء بأن هذا الزعم باطل وافتراء على ابن تيمية رحمه الله فإن كتبه طافحة بالتصريح بشرعيتها بل وتوسع في بيان آدابها وإنما ينكر ابن تيمية رحمه الله قصدها بالسفر إليها المعني بحديث : " لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد ..." الحديث ... وبينت وبسطت القول فيه من اقوال ابن تيمية رحمه الله نفسه وفي ردي على البوطي المسمى " دفاع عن الحديث النبوي " 
فما معنى إصرار الدكتور على هذه الفرية حتى الطبعة الأخيرة من كتابه ؟ 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" وقد رد الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله على ضلالات الدكتور البوطي في مجلة التمدن الإسلامي "( العدد 33) و ( العدد 34)  ثم أفردت في رسالة خاصة  ونقد كتابه " فقه السيرة " 

فقال رحمه الله  في مقدمة رسالته :

-"((فقه السيرة)) للأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي، فرأيته نحا فيه نحو الأستاذ الكتاني، فأورد فيه كثيرا من الأحاديث الضعيفة و المنكرة، بل و ما لا أصل له البتة، و لكنه زاد عليه فنص في المقدمة أنه اعتمد فيه على ما صح من الأحاديث و الأخبار! و لكن دراستي للكتاب بينت أنـها دعوى مجردة، و أن جل اعتماده كان على كتاب فضيلة الشيخ محمد الغزالي: ((فقه السيرة)) الذي لم يقتصر الدكتور على أن يأخذ اسمه فقط، بل زاد عليه فاستفاد منه كثيرا من بحوثه و نصوصه، بل و عناوينه! كما استفاد من تخريجي إياه المطبوع معه، مع اختصار له مخل، ليستر بذلك ما قد فعل، و قد انتقدني في ثلاث مواطن منه تمنيت – يشهد الله – أن يكون مصيباً و لو في واحد منها، و لكنه على العكس من ذلك، فقد كشف بذلك كله أن هذه الشهادات العالية، و ما يسمونه بـ (الدكتوراه) لا تعطي لصاحبها علماً و تحقيقاً و أدباً، و إني لأرجو أن تتاح لي الفرصة، لأتمكن من بيان هذا الإجمال و الله المستعان.وقال رحمه الله :" فإن كل من يتتبع ما يكتبه الدكتور البوطي في كتبه و رسائله و يتحدث به في خطبه و مجالسه يجده لا يفتأ يتهجم فيها على السلفيين عامة، و علي من دونـهم خاصة، و يشهر بـهم بين العامة و الغوغاء، و يرميهم بالجهل و الضلال، و بالتبله و الجنون، و يلقبهم بـ (السلفيين و (السخفيين)!! و ليس هذا فقط، بل هو يحاول أن يثير الحكام ضدهم برميه إياهم بأنـهم عملاء للاستعمار. إلى غير ذلك الأكاذيب و الترهات التي سجلها عليه الأستاذ محمد عيد عباسي في كتابه القيم ((بدعة التعصب المذهبي)) (ص 274 – 300) و غيرها، داعماً ذلك بذكر الكتاب و الصفحة التي جاءت فيها هذه الأكاذيب.و من طاماته و افتراءاته قوله في ((فقه السيرة)) (ص 354 – الطبعة الثالثة) بعد أن  نبزهم بلقب الوهابية: ((ضل أقوام لم تشعر أفئدتـهم بمحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و راحوا يستنكرون التوسل بذاته صلى الله عليه و سلم بعد وفاته)). و هذا كأنه اجترار من الدكتور لفرية ذلك المتعصب الجائر: ((إن هؤلاء الوهابيين تتقزز نفوسهم أو تشمئز حينما يذكر اسم محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم))و الدكتور يقلد في هذا الإطلاق فضيلة الشيخ محمد الغزالي، فهو سلفه فيه في كتابه ((فقه السيرة)) (ص 440)، الذي لم يتورع فضيلة الدكتور من أن يطلق هذا الاسم على كتابه أيضاً، و قد استفاد من تخريجنا إياه، دون أن يشير إلى ذلك كله أدنى إشارة!! فقال ( ص 27 ) 

فقد كان انتقده  عيد عباسي  في ذكره حديث لا أصل له فقال في كتابه ((بدعة التعصب)) (ص 286) و بين له بإيجاز أنه حديث لا أصل له، فكان على الدكتور أن يبين ذلك و يشكره عليه لقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ((من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله)) و مع ذلك وقع هناك في طامة أخرى لم يسبق إليها، حيث رفع حديثاً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من رواية البخاري، و هو عنده موقوف من قول عمر كما سيأتي في الفصل 7 من ((التذييل)) بإذن الله تعالى.

وقال ( ص 30 ) 

الحديث الثامن عشر، قال (2/188): ((ثم قال صلى الله عليه و سلم: يا معشر قريش ما ترون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا خيراً، أخ كريم، و ابن أخ كريم، فقال: اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء)).قلت: هذا الحديث على شهرته ليس له إسناد ثابت، و هو عند ابن هشام معضل، و قد ضعفه الحافظ العراقي كما بينته في ((تخريج فقه السيرة)) (ص 415)، فلست أدري ما الذي منع الدكتور من أن يستفيد من هذا الحافظ تضعيفه للحديث، فلا يورده في كتابه الذي وصفه بأنه اعتمد فيه على ما صح من أخبار السيرة، أليس في هذا إخلالاً صريحاً بـهذا الشرط، أم أن الدكتور عنده من العلم ما ليس عند الحافظ، فهو يرى أن الحديث صحيح لا يخرج عن شرطه، فإن كان كذلك، فليثبت لنا ذلك، نكن له من الشاكرين؟ أم هو يجري على المشهور أيضاً (!): الخطأ المشهور، خير من الصواب المهجور؟.قلت : وغير ذلك من الأحاديث الضعيفة التي ذكرها الدكتور البوطي عفا الله عنه في كتابه وطاماته الأخرى .ومنها افتراؤه على الأئمة الأعلام :قال الألباني ( ص 77) قال  البوطي (ص 521) و هو يسرد الوجوه الدالة على مشروعية زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه و سلم: ((الوجه الثاني ما يثبت من إجماع الصحابة و التابعين و من بعدهم على زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه و سلم و السلام عليه كلما مروا على الروضة الشريفة. روى ذلك الأئمة الأعلام و جماهير العلماء بما فيهم ابن تيمية رحمه الله)).أقول: هذا كذب على الأئمة الأعلام، و بخاصة ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام، فإن أحداً منهم لم يرو عن المذكورين زيارتـهم للقبر الشريف كلما مروا على الروضة فضلاً عن أن ينقلوا الإجماع عليه!! بل نص الإمام مالك على كراهة ذلك. و أقوال العلماء الشاهدة لما أقول كثيرة، اجتزيء منها على قولين اثنين: أحدهما لابن تيمية المفترى عليه، و الآخر للإمام النووي باعتباره من أئمة الشافعية الذي يقلدهم الدكتور البوطي!1-    أما ابن تيمية فأقواله كثيرة جداً في هذا الصدد و إليك نصين منها:الأول: قوله: ((و لم يكن الصحابة يدخلون عند القبر، و لا يقفون عنده خارجاً، مع أنـهم يدخلون مسجده ليلاً و نـهاراً، و كانوا يقدمون من الأسفار للاجتماع بالخلفاء الراشدين و غير ذلك فيصلون في مسجده و يسلمون عليه في الصلاة و عند دخول المسجد و الخروج منه و لا يأتون القبر، إذ كان عندهم مما لم يأمرهم به و لم يسنه لهم، و إنما أمرهم و سن لهم الصلاة و السلام عليه في الصلاة و عند دخولهم المساجد، و غير ذلك، و لكن ابن عمر كان يأتيه فيسلم عليه و على صاحبيه عند قدومه من السفر، و قد يكون فعله غير ابن عمر أيضاً. فلهذا رأى من رأى من العلماء هذا جائزاً اقتداء بالصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، و ابن عمر كان يسلم ثم ينصرف و لا يقف، يقول: السلام عليك يا رسول الله، السلام عليك يا أبا بكر، السلام عليك يا أبت، ثم ينصرف. و لم يكن جمهور الصحابة يفعلون كما فعل ابن عمر، بل كان الخلفاء و غيرهم يسافرون للحج و غيره، و يرجعون، و لا يفعلون ذلك، إذ لم يكن هذا عندهم سنة سنها لهم. و كذلك أزواجه كن على عهد الخلفاء و بعدهم يسافرون إلى الحج، ثم ترجع كل واحدة إلى بيتها كما وصاهن بذلك. و كانت أمداد اليمن الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم: {فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم و يحبونه} على عهد أبي بكر و عمر يأتون أفواجاً من اليمن للجهاد في سبيل الله، و يصلون خلف أبي بكر و عمر في مسجده، و لا يدخل أحد منهم إلى داخل الحجرة، و لا يقف في المسجد خارجاً منها، لا لدعاء و لا لصلاة و لا لسلام و لا لغير ذلك، و كانوا عالمين بسنته كما علمتهم الصحابة و التابعون)).كذا في كتابه ((الجواب الباهر في زوار المقابر)) (ص 60 – الطبعة السلفية).الثاني: قوله في رده على الأخنائي (ص 45): ((و أما ما يظن أنه زيارة لقبره صلى الله عليه و سلم مثل الوقوف خارج الحجرة للسلام و الدعاء فهذا لا يستحب لأهل المدينة، بل ينهون عنه، لأن السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين و الأنصار و الذين اتبعوهم بإحسان – الخلفاء الراشدين و غيرهم – كانوا يدخلون إلى مسجده للصلواة الخمس و غير ذلك، و القبر عند جدار المسجد، و لم يكونوا يذهبون إليه، و لا يقفون عنده، و قد ذكر هذا مالك و غيره من العلماء ذكروا أنه لا يستحب بل يكره للمقيمين بالمدينة الوقوف عند القبر للسلام أو غيره لأن السلف الصالح لم يكونوا يفعلون ذلك إذا دخلوا المسجد للصلوات الخمس و غيرها على عهد الخلفاء الراشدين أبي بكر و عمر و عثمان و علي رضي الله عنهم، فإنـهم كانوا يصلون بالناس في المسجد، و كان الناس يقدمون من الأمصار يصلون معهم. و معلوم أنه لو كان مستحباً لهم أن يقفوا حذاء القبر و يسلموا أو يدعوا أو يفعلوا غير ذلك لفعلوا ذلك، و لو فعلوه لكثر و ظهر و اشتهر. لكن مالك و غيره خصوا سن ذلك عند السفر لما نقل عن ابن عمر، قال القاضي عياض: قال مالك: و لا بأس لمن قدم من سفر أو خرج إلى سفر أن يقف على قبر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فيصلي عليه و يدعو له و لأبي بكر و عمر. قيل له: فإنه ناساً من أهل المدينة لا يقدمون من سفر، و لا يريدونه يفعلون ذلك في اليوم مرة أو أكثر، و ربما وقفوا في الجمعة و في الأيام المرة أو المرتين أو أكثر من ذلك عند القبر يسلمون و يدعون ساعة؟ فقال: لم يبلغني هذا عن أهل الفقه ببلدنا، و تركه واسع و لا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا ما أصلح أولها و لم يبلغني عن أول هذه الأمة و صدرها أنـهم كانوا يفعلون ذلك، و يكره إلا لمن جاء من سفر أو أراده)).2-  قال النووي في كتابه ((مناسك الحج)) (69/2 – مخطوط): ((كره مالك رحمه الله لأهل المدينة كلما دخل أحدهم و خرج الوقوف على القبر. قال و إنما ذلك للغرباء. قال: و لا بأس لمن قدم من سفر و خرج إلى سفر أن... ) وقال ( ص 79-81) :هذه الأقوال من الإمام النووي و شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، صريحة في إبطال الإجماع الذي نقله البوطي، بل هي ناطقة بعدم مشروعية ما ذكره، و أنه كذب على العلماء عامة، و ابن تيمية خاصة فيما عزاه إليهم من الرواية..ومنها دعواه بعدم مشروعية زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و هذا كذب و افتراء عظيم من هذا الدعي على شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى، فكتبه و فتاويه طافحة مصرحة بمشروعية زيارة قبور المسلمين عامة، و زيارة قبره عليه الصلاة و السلام خاصة، كما يعلم ذلك كل من اطلع على شيء من كتب الشيخ و درسها، و من ذلك كتابه ((الرد على الأخنائي))، و هو من المعاصرين للشيخ الذين ردوا عليه بظلم مقروناً بالافتراء عليه، و من ذلك التهمة التي تلقفها البوطي عنه أو عن أمثاله من المفترين الكذابين، دون أن يرجع إلى بعض كتب الشيخ ليتبين حقيقة الأمر، فقد قال الشيخ رحمه الله في أول ((الرد على الأخنائي)) بعد أن ذكر فريته المذكورة عليه: ((و المجيب (يعني نفسه) قد عرفت كتبه، و فتاويه مشحونة باستحباب زيارة القبور، و في جميع مناسكه يذكر استحباب زيارة قبور أهل البقيع و شهداء أحد، و يذكر زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا دخل مسجده و الأدب في ذلك)).و قال في أول كتابه ((الجواب الباهر في زوار المقابر)) (ص 14): ((قد ذكرت فيما كتبت من المناسك أن السفر إلى مسجده و زيارة قبره كما يذكره أئمة المسلمين في مناسك الحج عمل صالح مستحب، و ذكرت السنة في ذلك، و كيف يسلم عليه، فهل يستقبل الحجرة أم القبلة على قولين …)) انتهى ·      ومن تخاليط (الدكتور) البوطي قوله في كتابه "فقه السيرة....الخ  قال الألباني في (السلسلة الضعيفة ج13ص 1010 – ط : دار المعارف) ·      وظاهر كلام الدكتور البوطي أنه يجيز هذا التوسل العجيب ويعده هو والتبرك بأثر من آثار النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم شيئا واحدا وهو بهذا يخلط خلطا قبيحا ومع ذلك لا يخجل من اتهام السلفيين بأنهم يخلطون خلطا عجيبا لا مسوغ له فقد علم القراء من الذي يخلط ويخبط خبط عشواء إن هذا ليذكرنا حقا بالمثل العربي القائل : رمتني بدائها وانسلت . وصدق النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث يقول : ( إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى : إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت ) . (التوسل ص 159 – ط: المكتبة الإسلامية·      ·ذلك قليل من كثير من إفتراءات الدكتور البوطي وترهاته وتخبطاته وافتراءه على الأئمة الأعلام ..والله أعلم والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :
وهم الشيخ الغماري عفا الله عنه :
وهم الشيخ حسين أسد حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الأمام أحمد في المسند ( 3/112) : ثنا إسماعيل : ثنا أيوب عن عمرو بن سعيد عن أنس بن مالك قال : ما رأيت أحدا كان أرحم بالعيال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إبراهيم مسترضعا في عوالي المدينة وكان ينطلق ونحن معه فيدخل البيت وإن ليدخن – وكان ظئره قينا- فيأخذه فيقبله ثم يرجع قال " عمرو " : فلما توفي إبراهيم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن إبراهيم ابني وإنه مات في الثدي وإن له ظئرين يكملان رضاعته في الجنة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وبهذا الإسناد أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 1/136و139) مفرقا في موضعين مصرحا بأن الحديث من قول عمرو مرفوعا لم يسنده إلى أنس 
" وكذلك أخرجه الإمام مسلم في " صحيحه " ( 7/77) من طريق زهير وابن نمير عن اسماعيل ابن علية به في سياق كسياق أحمد رحمه الله "
" وأخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 9/51/6911) من طريقين آخرين به ولكن لم يذكر : قال عمرو فجعل الحديث كله من مسند أنس وهو شاذ مخالف لرواية الجماعة .

وقال رحمه الله :
" وهذا يؤكد أن حديث الترجمة " مرسل " ليس من مسند أنس ويزيده تأكيدا أن ثابتا لم يذكره في حديثه  عن أنس كما رواه سليمان بن المغيرة عنه عن انس قال : قال رسل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولد لي الليلة غلام فسميته باسم أبي : إبراهيم "..الحديث ...
أخرجه مسلم وابو داود وابن حبان والبيهقي وأحمد وابن سعد وابو يعلى وعلقه البخاري في " الجنائز " عقب رواية أخرى له مختصرة عن هذه ولم يسق لفظها " 

الأوهام :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" عزو الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله في " الجامع " قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولد لي الليلة غلام ...." للبخاري أيضا فيه نظر لا يخفى "
قلت : لتعليق البخاري في " الجنائز " عقب رواية أخرى له مختصرة عن حديث الترجمة ولم يسق لفظها ورواها مختصرة كما قال الألباني رحمه الله :

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وقلده فيه الشيخ الغماري رحمه الله في " كنزه " كعادته ولم يتنبه له الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله "

" ولقد غفل عن إرسال عمرو بن سعيد لحديث الترجمة المعلق الفاضل على " مسند أبي يعلى " حين قال : " إسناده صحيح " 
ثم عزاه لمسلم وغيره " 

قلت : فأنت ترى وجه التغاير والاختلاف في اللفظ والعزو وإرسال الحديث " وذكر ألالباني له شاهد له يقويه ويأخذ بعضده هو حديث البراء بن عازب قال : " توفي إبراهيم ابن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن ستة عشر شهرا فقال : ادفنوه بالبقيع فإن له مرضعا يتم رضاعه في الجنة " 
أخرجه أحمد ( 4/297و304) وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 1/215/1) بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين وابو يعلى ( 1696) بسند آخر عنه صحيح على شرط مسلم .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وهم الشيخ  الألباني رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :**في الحديث الذي* *أخرجه ابن ابي الدنيا في " الكفارات " ( 69/2) : حدثنا يعقب بن عبيد : نا هشام ابن عمار : نا يحيى بن حمزة : نا الحكم بن عبد الله أنه سمع المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب المخزومي يحدث : انه سمع أبا هريرة يحدث قال : " دخلت على أم عبد الله بنت أبي ذباب عائدا لها من شكوى فقالت : يا أبا هريرة ! إني دخلت على أم سلمة أعودها من شكوى فنظرت إلى قرحة في يدي فقالت : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : "* *ما ابتلى الله عبدا ببلاء وهو على طريقة يكرهها إلا جعل الله ذلك البلاء له كفارة وطهورا ما لم ينزل ما أصابه من البلاء بغير الله أو يدعو غير الله في كشفه "* *قال الألباني رحمه الله :**" إسناد حسن إن شاء الله تعالى رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري على ضعف في هشام بن عمار غير ثلاثة منهم :**· * *أم عبد الله بنت أبي ذباب فإني لم اجد من ترجمها وقد أورد الحافظ ابن حجر في مادة " ذباب " من التبصير " ( 2/578) جماعة ليست فيهم ومنهم سعد بن أبي ذباب وهو صحابي وله حديث في " مسند " أحمد ( 4/79) فالظاهر انها أخته وانها صحابية ويؤيد هذا رواية ابي هريرة عنها والله اعلم* *· * *الحكم بن عبد الله الظاهر انه ابن المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب المخزومي شيخه في هذا الإسناد نسب الى جده الأدنى قال الذهبي رحمه الله : " قال الدارقطني : يعتبر به وقال ابو محمد بن حزم : لا يعرف حاله " وزاد عليه في " اللسان " : " انه روى عنه جماعة منهم أخوه عبد العزيز ومحمد بن عبد الله الشعيثي وسعيد الدمشقي ويحيى بن حمزة في هذا الإسناد وكل هؤلاء ثقات قال الزبير بن بكار : كان من سادة قريش ووجوهها وكان من ابر الناس بأبيه ولاه بعض ولاة المدينة .."*
*·     * *· * *يعقوب بن عبيد النهر تيري ترجمه ابن ابي حاتم ( 4/2/210) وقال سمعت منه مع أبي وهو صدوق* *· * *والحديث أوده المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 4/145) من رواية ابن ابي الدنيا وقال : " وأم عبد الله ابنة أبي ذئاب " كذا " لا أعرفها "* *وقال الألباني رحمه الله :**" ومع ذلك صدر المنذري رحمه الله الحديث بلفظ : " عن " مشيرا لتقويته "* *والله اعلم .**قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :**قال محقق " المرض والكفارات " لابن ابي الدنيا 281 ه الشيخ عبدالوكيل الندوي غفر الله له ( ص51-52) حديث رقم ( 43 ) :**" اسناده ضعيف "**"* *الحكم بن عبد الله بن سعد الايلي مولى الحارث بن الحكم قال ابو حاتم : " متروك  الحديث لا يكتب حديثه كان يكذب وقال ابو زرعة : ضعيف لا يحدث عنه .**·     * *فالظاهر* *أنه أختلط أمر " الحكم بن عبد الله " على العلامة الألباني رحمه الله و أسكنه فسيح جناته  بالحكم بن المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب المخزومي . " والمعصوم من عصمه الله "* *ومما يؤكد أنه " الحكم بن عبد الله* *الأيلي رحمه الله أمورا ً منها :**· * *قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " ميزان الأعتدال " ( ترجمة 2083) ( ج1/ص 525) : الحكم بن عبد الله الأيلي* *قال أحمد : أحاديثه كلها موضوعة* *وقال ابن معين : ليس بثقة* *وقال السعدي وابو حاتم : كذاب* *وقال النسائي والدراقطني وجماعة متروك الحديث* *وقال البخاري في " الضعفاء " .. تركوه**ومن الكامل : " يحيى بن حمزة عن الحكم عن القاسم..) انتهى* *· * *ذكر ابن عساكر رحمه الله في ترجمة " الحكم بن عبد الله الايلي " : ان المطلب بن عبدالله شيخه وان يحيى بن حمزة روى عنه . كما في " " تاريخ دمشق " ( 15/15)* *فالظاهر ان يحيى يروي عنه وأنه هو المعني بالحديث وليس ابن المطلب كما ظن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .**· * *والايلي هو الذي ذكره اهل العلم في تلاميذ يحيى بن حمزة ومن هؤلاء ابن عدي في الكامل كما ذكره الذهبي في " الميزان "**وقال ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 378/3) في ترجمة ( 389) الحكم بن عبد الله بن سعد بن عبدالله الايلي .... عن يحيى بن حمزة حدثنا الحكم بن عبدالله الايلي ..* *· * *ومما يدلك على انه الحكم بن عبد الله الايلي فقد رجحه الالباني رحمه الله كما في " السلسلة الضعيفة " في تحقيقه لنفس الحديث برقم ( 1136) " ما ابتلى الله عبدا ببلاء ...."* *قال الالباني رحمه الله :**" اسناد ساقط موضوع  من اجل الحكم بن عبدالله وهو ابن سعد الايلي* *قال* *الذهبي في " الضعفاء**" م**تروك متهم "**وقال في "* *الميزان " وقال احمد : احاديثه كلها موضوعة ") انتهى* *·     * *وقال الالباني في " الضعيفة "( حديث رقم 2691) ( ج6/ ص 214 )* *" موضوع "**آفته الحكم بن عبدالله وهو الايلي وهو كذاب كما قال ابو حاتم وغيره ) انتهى .**قال شيخنا " حفظه الله "**" على ان الحديث* *له علة اخرى وهي الانقطاع بين المطلب وابي هريرة قال البخاري في " التاريخ الاوسط " ( 1/17) ولا يعرف للمطلب سماع من ابي هريرة* *وقال ابن ابي حاتم ( المراسيل ( 1/209) سمعت ابي وذكر المطلب بن عبدالله بن حنطب فقال عامة روايته مراسيل روى عن عبادة مرسلا لم يدركه وعن ابي هريرة مرسلا ..**وكما نقله ابن الحافظ العراقي  كما* *" تحفة التحصيل " ( 1/307) كذلك ..**والخلاصة :**" ولذا لا بد ان يكون قوله : " يحدث انه سمع ابا هريرة ..) وهما من احد الرواة اما هشام بن عمار فانه حصل له بعض الاختلاط وما يشبه التغير او يكون الوهم من الايلي المتروك وهو أولى من هشام بن عمار ) انتهى* *والله أعلم* *والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الفقيه الهيتمي رحمه الله :



- في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن حبان ( 2211 ) و أحمد ( 1 / 199 ) و البزار ( 2574 - الكشف ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 131 / 1 ) و النسائي في " الخصائص " رقم  ) 25نحوه تحقيق البلوشي و ابن عساكر ( 12 / 215 / 1 - 2 ) من طرق عن أبي إسحاق عن هبيرة بن يريم قال : سمعت الحسن بن علي قام فخطب الناس فقال : يا أيها الناس ! لقد فارقكم أمس رجل ما سبقه الأولون ، و لا يدركه الآخرون . لقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يبعثه"  البعث فيعطيه الراية ، فما يرجع حتى يفتح الله عليه ، جبريلعن يمينه ، و ميكائيل عن يساره . يعني عليا رضي الله عنه " . ما ترك بيضاء ولا صفراء إلا سبعمائة درهم فضلت من عطائه أراد أن يشتري بها خادما ً "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- و رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين ، غير هبيرة هذا ، فقد اختلفوا فيه ، و قال الحافظ : " لا بأس به ، وقد عيب بالتشيع " . قلت : و أبو إسحاق - هو السبيعي - مدلس و كان اختلط ، و قد اختلف عليه في إسناده ، فرواه جمع عنه هكذا . و خالفهم حفيده إسرائيل فقال :
عن أبي إسحاق عن عمرو بن حبشي قال : خطبنا الحسن بن علي ... الحديث . أخرجهأحمد و ابن عساكر . قلت : و لعل هذا الاختلاف من السبيعي نفسه لاختلاطه ، لكنه قد توبع . فقال سكين بن عبد العزيز ، حدثني حفص بن خالد : حدثني أبي خالد بن جابر قال : لما قتل ابن أبي طالب قام الحسن خطيبا ... فذكره . أخرجه البزار (
2573 ) : حدثنا عمرو بن علي حدثنا أبو عاصم حدثناسكين بن عبد العزيز به . وأخرجه أبو يعلى ( 4 / 1596 ) : حدثنا إبراهيم بن الحجاج : أخبرنا سكين به ، إلاأنه زاد في الإسناد ، فقال : عن خالد بن جابر عن أبيه عن الحسن... فزادفيهجابرا والد خالد . و كذا رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " ( 2 / 235 / 8634من طريق عبدالرحمن قال : حدثنا سكين بن عبد العزيز به . و قال الطبراني : "
لم يروه إلا سكين ، تفرد به عبد الرحمن " . قلت : بل تابعه إبراهيم بن الحجاج كما تقدم . و قال البزار : " و لا نعلم حدث به [ عن ] حفص إلا سكين ، و إسناده صالح " . كذا قال ! و حفص بن خالد بن جابر و أبوه و جده لا يعرفون ، و حفص و أبوه أوردهما ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 2 / 172 ، 323 ) و لم يذكر فيهما جرحا و لا تعديلا . و قال في حفص : " روى عن أبيه . روى عنه سكين بن عبد العزيز " . و قال
في خالد بن جابر : " روى عن الحسن بن علي ، روى عنه ابنه حفص بن خالد بن جابر "
. قال الألباني رحمه الله :

- و هذا مطابق لرواية البزار . لكن في" تاريخ البخاري " ( 1 / 2 / 362 - حفص بنخالد بن جابر ، سمع أباه عن جده : قال الحسن بن علي : قتلعليليلة نزل القرآن . سمع منه سكين بن عبد العزيز " . قلت : و هذا مطابق لروايةأبي يعلى و " أوسطالطبراني " ، فالاختلاف في إسناده قديم ، و لعله من حفص هذا، فإنه و إن وثقه ابن حبان ، فهو متساهل في التوثيق كما هو معروف . 
- 
وللحديثطريق ثالث ، لكنه لا يساوي فلسا ، لأنه منرواية أبي الجارود عن منصور عن أبيرزين قال : خطبناالحسن بن علي حين أصيب أبوه و عليه عمامة سوداء فذكر نحوه .
أخرجه البزار . قلت : و أبو الجارود - و اسمه زياد بن المنذر الأعمى - قال
الحافظ : " رافضي كذبه يحيى بن معين "

تنبيه :

أورد الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 9 / 146 ) الحديث منرواية أبي
الطفيل قال : خطبنا الحسن بن علي... الحديثبطوله مثل الطريق الرابع ، و فيهالزيادة المذكورة . ثم قال الهيثمي : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " و " الكبيرباختصار ، و كذا أبو يعلى ، و البزار بنحوه ، و رواه أحمد باختصار كثير ،وإسناد أحمد ، و بعض طرق البزار و الطبراني حسان " . قلت : و قد خرجت لك كلروايات هؤلاء الأئمة وطرقها - سوى طريق أبي الطفيل ، فإني لم أقف عليه بعد – وهي كلها مختصرة كما صرح بذلك الهيثمي و ليس فيها تلك الزيادة المنكرة التي فيرواية الحاكم ، 

فإذا عرفت هذا : 

و يتبين لك خطأالفقيه الهيثمي في " الصواعق " (ص 101 ) حين قال : " و أخرج البزار و الطبراني عن الحسن رضي الله عنه من طرقبعضها حسان أنه خطب خطبة من جملتها : من عرفني فقد عرفني... " إلخ . وشرحهأنه وقع على تخريج الحافظ الهيثمي المذكور ،فلخصه تلخيصا سيئا ، غير متنبهلكون الخطبة بطولهامما تفرد به " أوسط " الطبراني دون الآخرين و أن التحسينالمذكور إنما هو لبعض طرقهم ، و ليس منها طريق أبي الطفيل ، و هذه مما سكتعنهالهيثمي مع الأسف الشديد . ثم وقفت على إسنادهافي " الأوسط " ( 2344 – بترقيمي، فإذا هو منرواية سلام ابن أبي عمرة عن معروف بن خربوذ عن أبي الطفيل . و
سلام هذا قال ابن حبان في " الضعفاء " ( 1 / 341 ) : " يروي عن الثقات المقلوبات ، لا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره " .
- والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

·      قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وجملة القول : " أن حديث الترجمة حديث حسن بطريقيه الأولين 

·      قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله في تحقيقه للمسند ( ج3/ص247) ( حديث رقم 1720 ) 
حسن عمرو بن حبشي روى عنه اثنان وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 5/137) وباقي رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين .
واخرجه ابن ابي شيبة ( 12/75) عن كيع بهذا الاسناد ..

·      والحديث صححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في تعليقه على المسند ( 3/168) .

·      وأما إسناد أبي يعلى ( ج12/125-126) تحقيق سليم اسد
" قال محققه :" إسناده ضعيف " خالد بن جابر ترجمه البخاري في التاريخ ( 3/143) فقال " خالد بن جابر عن ابيه سمع منه حفص "... وفي ترجمة حفص بن خالد بن جابر : " روى عن ابيه روى عنه سكين بن عبد العزيز " انظر الاكمال " للحسيني ( 21/2)
والذي يجعلنا نرجح ما قاله البخاري هو ان الحافظ ابن حبا ابن حبان قد تابعه عليه في الثقات وقال الحافظ المزي في " تهذيب الكمال " ( 1/268) ...

·      قال الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله في تعليقه على " صحيح ابن حبان " ( ج15/ص384) ( حديث رقم 6936) :
" رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير هبيرة بن يريم فقد روى له اصحاب السنن ولم يرو عنه غير ابي اسحاق وابي فاختة وثقه المؤلف وقال احمد : لا بأس به وقال النسائي : ارجوا لا يكون به بأس ... واسماعيل بن ابي خالد لا يعلم متى سمع من ابي اسحاق – وهو السبيعي – لكن روى له مسلم في " صحيحه " من روايته عنه . وهو في " مصنف ابن ابي شيبة " ( 12/73) .

·      وكذلك محقق الطبراني " الكبير " الشيخ حمدي السلفي رحمه الله ( ج3/ص 79) ( حديث رقم 2717) .

- وقال محقق " المطالب العالية " " عبد القادر جوندل " ( ج18/ص 238) :" الأثر حسن بهذا الإسناد "
- وقال محقق " فضائل الصحابة " وصي الله عباس ( ج1/ص626) 
: " إسناده صحيح "
- وقال البزار رحمه الله في " مسنده " ( ج2/ص232) 
: " إسناد صالح "


وقال الشيخ ابواسحاق الحويني حفظه الله على تعليقه على " تهذيب خصائص الامام علي  " للنسائي رحمه الله ( ص 32-33) ( حديث رقم  22)  حققه ابو اسحاق الحويني-  دار الكتب العلمية -

" اسناده ضعيف " * :

ابو اسحاق هو السبيعي ثقة ولكنه مدلس وقد عنعن الحديث وهبيرة ابن بريم ضعفه المصنف مرة وقال اخرى : لا بأس به " ولكنه قال : روى غير حديث منكر وقال ابو حاتم " شبيه بالمجهول " واما ابن معين فصرح بانه " مجهول " ولسنا نوافقه على ذلك ...والحديث اخرجه احمد ... وعمرو بن حبشي مجهول الحال لم يوثقه سوى ابن حبان ولسنا نوافق الشيخ العلامة ابا الاشبال رحمه الله على القول بانه ثقة والشيخ ابو الاشبال رحمه الله ممن يذهب الى ان سكوت البخاري وابن ابي حاتم عن الراوي يعتبر  توثيقا له فاما سكوت البخاري فما زال فيه مجال للنظر واما سكوت ابن ابي حاتم عن الراوي فان ذلك لا يعد توثيقا .. وعمرو بن حبشي قال ابو الاشبال رحمه الله : " تابعي ثقة " وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " وترجم له ابن ابي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 3/1/226) فلم يذكر فيه جرحا "  ا ه .


فائدة :

كتاب " الصواعق المحرقة على أهل الرفض والضلال والزندقة " للحافظ الفقيه ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله حققه الشيخ عبد الرحمن التركي وكامل الخراط ط الموسسة بيروت .

·      وابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله وعفا الله عنه من أهل السنة والجماعة وإن حاول بعض أهل الضلال والزيغ أن يخرجه عن معتقد أهل السنة و الجماعة نعم هو عليه مؤخذات عقدية لكن أجمالا فهو من أهل السنة والجماعة – عفا الله عنه – وأسكنه فسيح جناته ..

وذكر  محققا " الصواعق المحرقة " بعض المؤاخذات العقدية " في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب في " مبحث عقيدته " :

- - تجويزه التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته والإستغاثه به بسؤاله في قبره , وكذا التوسل بالصالحين من بعده .
2- تأصيله الشرعي لأوراد الصوفية وأحوالهم فيها , وتجويزه الإحتفال بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل ودعوته إليه .
3- نفيه لعلو الله الذاتي وأنه في السماء وتأويل ما جاء في النصوص الشرعية تأويلاً باطلاً .
4- التشنيع على أئمة الإسلام والهدى ورميهم بما هم برآء , فقد شنّع على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كثيراً ورماه بثالثة الأثافي حيث رماه ببغض الصحابة , وأنه يقول الجسمية – أي أن الله له جسم – ودافع بكل قوة وعناد عن زنادقة الصوفية كابن عربي وأمثاله .
وهذه أبرز مخالفاته وإن كان ما خفي كان أعظم ومن أراد مطالعة هذه المخالفات فليرجع إلى كتابيه ( الفتاوى الحديثية ) و ( الدر المنظم ) فهما مليئان بالمخالفات الشرعية ولا يعني هذا إغفال جهوده – غفر الله له – فمن أهم الكتب التي دافعت عن معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة في الصحابة , وردت على الرافضة والشيعة كتاب ( الصواعق المحرقة على أهل الرفض والضلال والزنادقة ) وإن كان لا يخلو من بعض المخالفات في العقيدة وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بتجويز التوسل بآل بيت النبي وبالأنبياء عامة وقد نبهنا على ذلك في موضعه . 
وقبل أن نختم الحديث عن معتقده نذكر ما قاله أئمة وعلماء الدعوة فيه :
· يقول الشيخ حسن ابن الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب رحمهما الله تعالى : " إياك أن تغتر بما أحدثه المتأخرون وابتدعوه كابن حجر الهيتمي " مجموع الرسائل والمسائل النجدية 5/542 .
· قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن الشيخ حسن : " أما ابن حجر الهيتمي فهو من متأخري الشافعية , وعقيدته عقيدة الأشاعرة النفاة للصفات " نفس المرجع السابق 4/371.
· وقال الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله تعالى : "وإن هذا الرجل ممن أعمى الله بصيرته وأضله على علم وقد انقدحت في قلبه الشبهات وصادف قلباً خالياً فهو لا يقبل إلا بما لفقوا من الترهات وما فاض من غيض ذوي الحسد والحقد والتمويهات بما لا يجدي عند ذوي العقول السليمة والألباب الزاكية المستقيمة " البيان المبدي لشناعة القول بالمجدي 67- 68.
· وقال أيضاً : ابن حجر الهيتمي – عامله الله بعدله – من الغافلين ومن الثالبين لأئمة المسلمين ... ومن كانت هذه أحواله وهذه أقواله فحقيق أن لا يلتفت إليه " الصواعق المرسلة الشهابية 277) انتهى .

- وكماذكر نعمان الألوسي الحسيني الهاشمي - رحمه الله - كتابه : " جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين " بيّن تحامل ابن حجر الهيتمي على شيخ الاسلام و بيّن الكثير من الافتراءات عليه .

فمما قاله العلامة ابن الألوسي في كتابه جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين ص 189، في معرض رده على ابن حجر الهيتمي فيما اتهم به شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من تهم - ومن ضمنها ما نقلته - :

" إن هذا الكلام العاطل على حلى التحقيق؛ يتلو عنده كل عقل سليم: سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم، لأن عقيدة هذا الشيخ الجليل مشهورة لدى كل قبيل ، ومسطورة في تأليفاته الشهيرة ، وتصنيفاته وفتاويه الوفيرة، وهو الذي رد أصحابها من أهل الزيغ والضلال كالمجسمة وغلاة الصوفية والفلاسفة الجهال  ..) انتهى 
- 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 4/228) عن أبي أمية عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سره أن ينظر إلى تواضع عيسى فلينظر إلى أبي ذّر " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد ضعيف رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي أمية واورده الذهبي في " المغني " وقال : " ضعفه الدارقطني "

·      لكن للحديث شواهد يتقوى بها :

" الأول : عن أبي ذر نفسه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما تقل الغبراء ولا تظل الخضراء على ذي لهجة أصدق وأوفى من أبي ذر شبيه عيسى ابن مريم فاعرفوا له "
أخرجه ابن حبان ( 2258) والحاكم ( 3/342) عن النظر بن محمد : حدثنا عكرمة بن عمار : حدثنا أبو زميل عن مالك بن مرثد عن أبيه عنه .

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم "
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "
"ووافقهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله " 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
"
·      وقد وهموا جميعا – رحمهم الله تعالى وأسكنهم فسيح جناته – وذلك لأمور منها :
·      مالك بن مرثد هو الذماري ويقال الزماني لم يرو له مسلم رحمه الله
·      لعلهم ظنوا انه " مرثد بن عبد الله اليزني مفتي مصر وهو ثقة كما في سؤالات البرقاني للدارقطني ..
·      قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان " ( 4/87) : " مرثد بن عبد الله الذماري ويقال الزماني لا مرثد بن عبد الله اليزني عن أبي ذر فيه جهالة .
·      مرثد بن عبد الله الذماري ما روى عنه سوى ولده مالك 
·      مرثد بن عبد الله الذماري روى عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه .
فائدة "

" وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله في تعليقه على حديث الترجمة في صحيح ابن حبان ( 16/76) فقال :
" حديث حسن لغيره مالك بن مرثد وأبوه لم يوثقهما غير المؤلف والعجلي وباقي رجاله رجال مسلم 
وقال الترمذي رحمه الله :هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه وصححه الحاكم على شرط مسلم ووافقه الذهبي !! 

تنبيه :

قال الشيخ مقبل الادعي رحمه الله في تعليقه على هامش " المستدرك " للحاكم رحمه الله ( ج3/418-419) :
مالك بن مرثد بن عبد الله وأبوه مجهولان وقال العقيلي في مرثد لا يتابع على حديثه كما في " تهذيب التهذيب "

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :




ما  أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 5 / 42 ) : حدثنا روح حدثنا عثمان الشحام حدثنا مسلم بن أبي بكرة عن أبيه  أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر برجل ساجد - و هو ينطلق إلى الصلاة - فقضى الصلاة و رجع عليه و هو ساجد , فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : من يقتل هذا ? فقام رجل فحسر عن يديه فاخترط سيفه و هزه ثم قال : يا نبي الله ! بأبي أنت و أمي كيف أقتل رجلا ساجدا يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمد عبده و رسوله ? ثم قال : من يقتل هذا ? فقام رجل فقال : أنا . فحسر عن زراعيه و اخترط سيفه و هزه حتى ارعدت يده فقال : يا نبي الله ! كيف أقتل رجلا ساجدا يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله , و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله ? فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفسي بيده لو قتلتموه لكان أول فتنة وآخرها "

 قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
و هذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم

 . و قال الهيثمي ( 6 / 225 ) : 

“ رواه أحمد و الطبراني من غير بيان شاف , و رجال أحمد رجال الصحيح “ 

الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

"  و عزاه الحافظ في “ الإصابة “ ( 2 / 174 - 175 ) لمحمد بن قدامة و الحاكم في “ المستدرك “ . و لم أره فيه بهذا السياق و إنما أخرج ( 2 / 146 ) من طريقين آخرين عن الشحام بإسناده حديثا آخر في الخوارج و صححه على شرط مسلم . 

و للحديث شاهد من حديث أنس نحوه . و فيه أن الرجل الأول الذي قام لقتله هو أبو بكر , و الثاني عمر , و زاد : “ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أيكم يقوم إلى هذا فيقتله ? قال علي : أنا . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنت له إن أدركته . فذهب علي فلم يجد , فرجع فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أقتلت الرجل ? قال : لم أدر أين سلك من الأرض , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن هذا أول قرن خرج من أمتي , لو قتلته ما اختلف من أمتي اثنان “ . أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 3 / 1019 - 1020 ) من طريق يزيد الرقاشي قال : حدثني أنس بن مالك به . قلت : و رجاله رجال مسلم , غير الرقاشي , و هو ضعيف .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الحافظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
وهم  الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
وهم  الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
وهم  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أخرجه البزار ( 3499 ) و أبو يعلى في " المسند " ( 4 / 1573 - 1574 ) و ابن أبي الدنيا في " صفة النار " ( ق 8 / 2 ) و أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 307 ) و  السياق له من طريق إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل : قال : حدثنا أبو عبيدة الحداد : قال  : حدثنا هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن شبيب عن جعفر بن أبي وحشية عن سعيد بن جبير عن   أبي هريرة ‎قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , لو كان في هذا المسجد مائة ألف أو يزيدون وفيه رجل من أهل النار فتنفس فأصابهم نفسه لاحترق المسجد ومن فيه "

  و قال أبو  نعيم رحمه الله  : 

" غريب من حديث سعيد , تفرد به أبو عبيدة عن هشام " .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

 و إسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال " التهذيب " غير محمد بن شبيب , و  هو الزهراني , ترجمه ابن أبي حاتم , فقال ( 3 / 2 / 285 ) : " روى عن الحسن و  عبد الملك بن عمير , روى عنه هشام الدستوائي و هشام بن حسان و حماد بن زيد ,  ذكر أبي عن إسحاق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين أنه قال : محمد بن شبيب الزهراني  ثقة " .و سمع منه شعبة أيضا كما في " تاريخ البخاري " ( 1 / 1 / 114 ) .

التصويب (( 1 )) :

و جهله ابن الجوزي و غيره , فأورده الذهبي في " الميزان " , فقال : " محمد بن  
شبيب  قال ابن الجوزي : مجهول . ثم ساق له في " الواهيات " حديثا , و هو : هشام  بن حسان عن محمد بن شبيب ... ( فذكره ) . قال أحمد بن حنبل : هذا حديث منكر " .  

قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
و من الغريب أن الذهبي لم يتنبه أنه الزهراني المترجم عند البخاري و ابن  
أبي حاتم , و قد يقال أنه تنبه لذلك و لكنه يرى أنه غيره . فأقول : فكان الواجب  
الذي يقتضيه هذا العلم أن ينبه على ذلك , على النحو الذي صنعه الحافظ ابن حجر ,  و لو أنه لم يصب الهدف , فإنه عقب عليه في " اللسان " بقوله : " و محمد بن شبيب  المذكور هو محمد بن عيسى بن شبيب النهدي , فنسب إلى جده , و له ترجمة في الكامل ) " . قلت : ففاته أيضا أنه الزهراني , أو أن ينبه أنه غيره على الأقل .  

·      على أنني لم أجد في ترجمة من اسمه ( محمد ) من " الكامل " لابن عدي من اسم جده  
" شبيب النهدي " . و الله أعلم .
و الحديث قال المنذري ( 4 / 227 ) : " رواه أبو يعلى و إسناده حسن , و في متنه  نكارة , و رواه البزار و لفظه .. " .
و قال الهيثمي ( 10 / 391 ) : " رواه أبو يعلى عن شيخه إسحاق , و لم ينسبه ,  
فإن كان ابن راهويه فرجاله رجال الصحيح , و إن كان غيره فلم أعرفه " .
قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 
" بل هو غيره قطعا , فقد ساق له حديثا قبل هذا , و حديثا آخر قبلهما , و قد  سماه فيه فقال : حدثنا إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل : حدثني ... فإذا قال بعده : حدثنا  إسحاق ... و لم ينسبه فهو الذى قبله يقينا , فلا أدري كيف لم يتنبه الهيثمي  
لهذا , فإن مثله لا يخفى عليه مثله ! و قد ازددت بذلك يقينا حين رأيت أبا نعيم  
قد نسبه في روايته كما سبق , و سماه ابن أبي الدنيا إسحاق بن إبراهيم , و هو هو  
و كنيته أبو يعقوب المروزي , و هو ثقة .
التصويب (( 2 )) :

و أما قوله : " فرجاله رجال الصحيح " , 

فوهم أيضا لما عرفت من ترجمة محمد بن  شبيب , و أنه ليس من رجال " التهذيب " , و لعله توهم أنه محمد بن سيرين , فقد  وقع كذلك عند البزار في " مسنده " ( ص 315 - زوائده ) من طريق عبد الرحيم بن  هارون الغساني عن هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين عن جعفر بن أبي وحشية به نحوه  و عبد الرحيم هذا ضعيف كذبه الدارقطني كما في " التقريب "‏و قوله : . " محمد بن  سيرين " يحتمل أنه فيه فيدل على ضعفه لمخالفته أبا عبيدة الحداد الثقة , و  يحتمل أنه من الناسخ , و يؤيد الأول قول الهيثمي : " رواه البزار , و فيه عبد  الرحيم بن هارون , و هو ضعيف , و ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " , و قال : يعتبر  حديثه إذا حدث من كتابه , فإن في حديثه من حفظه بعض مناكير , و بقية رجاله رجال  الصحيح " . فإن قوله : " ... رجال الصحيح " , يشعر بأنه وقع في نسخته أيضا :  محمد بن سيرين . لكن يحتمل أنه وهم فيه أيضا كما وهم في إسناد أبي يعلى . فالله  سبحانه و تعالى أعلم . هذا و لم يتبين لي وجه النكارة التي ذكر المنذري , و  حكاها ابن الجوزي عن الإمام أحمد , و نحن على الصحة التي تقتضيها صحة الإسناد لا نخرج عنها إلا بحجة بينة , و يعجبني بهذه المناسبة كلمة رائعة وقفت عليها في  
" سير أعلام النبلاء " للذهبي ( 9 / 188 ) : " قال يحيى بن سعيد ( و هو القطان  الإمام ) : لا تنظروا إلى الحديث , و لكن انظروا إلى الإسناد , فإن صح الإسناد  , و إلا فلا تغتروا بالحديث إذا لم يصح الإسناد " . 
و الله تعالى هو الموفق .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" وقال محقق " مسند أبي يعلى " حسين أسد الداراني ( ج12/ص23/ح 6670) :

" إسناده صحيح وإسحاق هو ابن أبي إسرائيل 
وأبو عبيدة هو الحداد عبد الواحد بن واصل 
ومحمد هو محمد بن شبيب الزهراني 
وذكره الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 10/391) قال : " رواه أبو يعلى عن شيخه إسحاق ولم ينسبه فإن كان هو ابن راهويه فرجاله رجال الصحيح وإن كان غيره فلم أعرفه "
وذكره ابن حجر في " المطالب العالية " ( 4/397) برقم ( 4667) وعزاه إلى ابويعلى "
" ونقل الشيخ حبيب الرحمن عن البوصيري قوله : " رواه أبو يعلى – وواللفظ له – والبزار بإسناد حسن ") انتهى من تعليق  الداراني .

ثانيا :

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " ميزان الأعتدال " ( ج 4/ص143/ترجمة 7228) :
" محمد بن شبيب " :
" قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : مجهول ثم ساق له " حديث الترجمة في الواهيات . 
قال أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : هذا حديث منكر " انتهى .

قال محققه في " هامش تعليقه " على ترجمة ( 7228) :
" قال ابن حجر في " لسان الميزان " : " محمد بن شبيب هو محمد بن عيسى بن شبيب الهذلي نسب الى جده وله ترجمة في الكامل . ا ه 
قلت – محققه - : ولم أقف عليه في " الكامل " ولكن في " تهذيب الكمال " ( 25/356-357)  : محمد ابن شبيب الزهراني البصري .. وقد أخرج له مسلم والنسائي ووثقه ابن معين والنسائي فلعله هو والله أعلم  .) انتهى .

ثالثا :

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج6/ص 343/ترجمة 5874) :
" محمد بن شبيب الزهراني البصري " 
قال اسحاق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
قال النسائي : ليس به بأس
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات "
روى له مسلم والنسائي حديثا واحدا ..) انتهى .

قال الدكتور بشار معروف في هامش تعليقه : قال ابن حجر في " التقريب " : ثقة .) انتهى .

رابعا :
قال ابن الجوزي كما في " العلل المتناهية " قال الإمام أحمد عن حديث الترجمة هذا حديث منكر "

وفي كتاب " منهج الإمام احمد في التعليل واثره في الجرح والتعديل " للدكتور ابوبكر كافي (ص 263-290)*

في " مبحث " إطلاقات الإمام أحمد للفظ النكارة "
فقال : " حكم الإمام أحمد بالنكارة على كثير من الاحاديث ولقد أحصيت أكثر من ( 100 ) نص أطلق فيها الإمام أحمد هذه اللفظة أو ما يدل عليها ويمكن تقسيمها الى نوعين : إطلاقات مجردة وإطلاقات مقرونة بما يفسرها " 
وقال ( ص 289-290) :

" .. ويمكن ان نستخلص أن الحديث المنكر عند الإمام أحمد رحمه الله يستعمل استعمالا واسعا ففي بعض الأحيان يتساوى مع مدلول الشاذ الذي هو مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه كما استقر عند المتأخرين وفي احيان أخرى يطلقه على التفرد دون مخالفة سواء أكان من ثقة أم صدوق أم ضعيف إذا ترجح له أو غلب على ظنه أن راويه المتفرد به أخطأ ووهم فيه .ونستخلص أيضا ان الحافظ الكبير قد يستنكر منه بعض ما يتفرد به أو يخالف فيه إذا دلت القرائن على وهمه وخطأه وهذا معنى كلام الحافظ ابن رجب " ... وربما يستنكرون بعض تفردات الأئمة الثقات ولهم في كل حديث نقد خاص وليس عندهم لذلك ضابط يضبطه " 

ونلحظ : ايضا ان الاستنكار الذي يصدر من الإمام أحمد رحمه الله إنما هو في حدود علمه واطلاعه إذ نجد نقادا آخرين يخالفونه في بعض ما يستنكر بناء على قرائن وملابسات لم تظهر للإمام أحمد رحمه الله أو طرق وروايات لم تصل إليه كحديث يونس بن يزيد عن الزهري : فيما سقت السماء العشر " أنكره أحمد وصححه البخاري والترمذي وغيرهما وحديث عبد الرحمن بن أبي الموال في " الاستخارة " أنكره أحمد وصححه البخاري وغيره .

فالمنكر هو الحديث الذي ترجح عنده ان روايه المتفرد به أخطأ فيه سواء أكان راويه الذي أخطأ فيه ثقة أم غير ثقة وسواء أكان خطؤه في الإسناد فقط أم في المتن فقط أو فيهما معا وسواء خالف غيره أم تفرد به فقط ولم يخالف " انتهى .

وقال ( ص 291 ) :
" فسر بعض الحفاظ المتأخرين مصطلح " المنكر " عند الإمام أحمد بمطلق التفرد وعلى رأس هؤلاء الإمامان الحافظان : ابن رجب الحنبلي وابن حجر العسقلاني – رحمهما الله تعالى – وتلقى هذا التفسير جملة من الباحثين في علوم الحديث ومصطلحه دون أي تعقيب أو ملاحظة ) انتهى .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
فوائد منتقاة : 

" قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( 1/132) فأما حديث " إذا رأيتم الرجل يعتاد المساجد فاشهدوا له بالإيمان . فقد اخرجه أحمد ( 3/68) والترمذي وابن ماجه من حديث دراج عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد مرفوعا : قال أحمد : " هوو حديث منكر ودراج له مناكير " 

وكذلك ( ص 90) من حديث أنس : " إن هذا الدين متين " قال أحمد : " هو منكر " هو موجود في " المسند " ( 3/199) 

وكذلك ( ص191) قال أحمد رحمه الله : " اضرب عليه فإنه حديث منكر " وهو في " المسند " ( 4/154) 
وغيرها من الأمثلة التي ذكرها الحافظ وغيره ...

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ أبو القاسم هبة الله الطبري رحمه الله :



ما أخرجه ابو القاسم هبة الله الطبري في " الفوائد الصحاح " ( 1/130/2) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 20/280/663) من طرق عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم : حدثني عمرو بن الحارث : حدثني عبد الله بن سالم : حدثني محمد ابن الوليد بن عامر الزبيدي : ثنا سليم بن عامر أن المقدم حدثهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من أحد يموت سقطا ولا هرما وإنما الناس فيما بين ذلك – إلا بعث ابن ثلاثين سنة فإن كان من أول الجنة كان على نسخة آدم وصورة يوسف وقلب أيوب ومن كان من أهل النار عظموا أو فخموا كالجبال " 


قال هبة الله الطبري رحمه الله :
" هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم يلزمه إخراجه "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" كذا قال رحمه الله وهو خطأ لأمرين :

· أنه ليس على شرط مسلم لأن عبد الله بن سالم وهو الأشعري الحمصي وإن كان ثقة فإن مسلما لم يخرج له 
· وكذلك عمرو بن الحارث وهو الحمصي على جهالة فيه كما ذكر 
· ولعل الطبري توهمه عمرو بن الحارث المصري وليس به فإنه لا يروي عن عبد الله بن سالم الأشعري وإنما يروي عنه الأول وإسحاق بن إبراهيم وهو ابن العلاء بن الضحاك بن المهاجر أبو يعقوب الحمصي الزبيدي المعروف بابن زبريق ولم يخرج له مسلما أيضا وإنما روى عنه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ونسبه إلى جده 
· وقد تبين ان الحديث ليس على شرط مسلم وأنه لا يلزمه إخراجه 

والآخر :
· ان عمرو بن الحارث الحمصي لم تثبت عدالته قال الذهبي :
" روى عن عبد الله بن سالم الأشعري فقط وله عنه نسخة تفرد بالرواية عنه إسحاق بن إبراهيم : زبريق ومولاة اسمها علوة فهو غير معروف العدالة وزبريق ضعيف "
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله :
" مقبول "
" يعني عند المتابعة وقد توبع عليه "
· والآخر : " أن إسحاق بن إبراهيم مختلف فيه وقد رأيت آنفا جزم الذهبي بأنه ضعيف ومثله قول الحافظ وفيه بيان السبب : " صدوق يهم كثيرا وأطلق محمد بن عوف أنه يكذب " 

والخلاصة :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" والحديث بطرقه وشواهده لا ينزل عن مرتبة الحسن إن شاء الله تعالى ولعل قول الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله ( 4/245) عقب حديث الترجمة :
" رواه البيهقي بإسناد حسن " وقد أخرجه في " البعث " ( 231) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
تصويب للشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1/27/1) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في " صفة النفاق " ( 29/1) : حدثنا علي بن سعيد الرازي ثنا أبو مصعب ثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم حدثني أبي وصفوان بن سليم عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يسمع النداء أحد في مسجدي ثم يخرج منه - إلا لحاجة – ثم لا يرجع إلا منافق " 

قال ابو نعيم رحمه الله :

" تفرد به أبو مصعب ولم يروه موصولا عن أبي هريرة غير صفوان وأبي حازم 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وجمعيهم ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير الرازي وهو حافظ حسن الحديث قال الدارقطني : ليس بذاك قال مسلمة : كان ثقة عالما بالحديث وأبو مصعب اسمه أحمد بن أبي بكر "

قال المنذري ( 1/115) وتبعه الهيثمي ( 2/5) :
" رواه  الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورواته محتج بهم في " الصحيح " "

التصويب :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وفي إطلاق الحافظ المنذري والحافظ الهيثمي رحمهم الله – نظر – لأن الرازي ليس من رجال الصحيح وكثيرا ما يطلقان مثله فكن على انتباه .

فائدة :

والحديث رواه أبو داود في " مراسيله "( 84/25) والدرامي ( 1/118) عن الأوزاعي والبيهقي في " سننه " ( 3/56) عن سفيان كلاهما عن عبد الرحمن بن حرملة الأسلمي عن سعيد بن المسيب مرسلاً
وإسناده صحيح  ولا ينافي الموصول لأن الذين وصلوه ثقات إلا أن يكون الوهم من الرازي .

فائدة ( 2 ) :

وأعلم ان الحديث ظاهر لفظه اختصاص الحكم المذكور فيه بمسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنه من حيث المعنى عام لكل المساجد للاحاديث الكثيرة الدالة على وجوب صلاة الجماعة والخروج من المسجد يفوت عليه الواجب فتنبه .

تنبيه ( 1 ) :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" لقد فات المعلق على " مراسيل أبي داود " تقوية مرسله بحديث الترجمة المتصل عن سعيد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه
" 
" والآخر : أنه أعل المرسل بتدليس الوليد وهو ابن مسلم وفاته أنه قد تابعه أبو المغيرة عند الدرامي كما فاتته متابعة سفيان المذكورة وهو ابن عيينة عند البيهقي 
" وقال رحمه الله :
" وإسناده مرسل صحيح " 
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال محقق " المراسيل لابي داود " الشيخ عبدالعزيز السيروان في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب ( ص 10) :

وكتاب المراسيل هذا صغير الحجم قليل الصفحات عظيم الإفادة والموضوع نستطيع ان نقول انه كنز من كنوز السنة النبوية ومرجع أصيل لا بد لكل باحث من الإطلاع عليه ودرس ما فيه بتأن وروية . وقد ذكر هذا الكتاب كثير من الأئمة في تصانيفهم واستقوا منه واعتمد على نصوص منه غير واحد منهم وبينا ما له من قيمة علمية في موضعه بل ما ألف مؤلف في علم المراسيل وإلا واعتمد عليه كيف ولا وجامعه أبو داود السجستاني المحدث الحافظ الثقة . وتتجل أهمية الكتاب كذلك لجمعه أكثر من خمس مئة حديث مرسل عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أغلبها رواية عمن اتفقت الأمة على عدالتهم وضبطهم مما يعضدها أحاديث مسندة متصلة صحت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وقال حفظه الله ( ص 15) :

" وابو داود السجستاني احد حفاظ الحديث وعلمه وعلله والسجستاني نسبة الى سجستان الاقليم المشهور في افغانستان وقيل نسبة الى " سجستان " وقيل : نسبة الى سجستان " او " سجستانة " قرية من قرى البصرة لكن الذهبي في " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( ص 591) نفى ذلك والله اعلم .

وقال ( ص 25) :

" المراسيل فقد كان يحتج بها العلماء فيما مضى مثل سفيان الثوري ومالك بن أنس والأوزاعي حتى جاء الشافعي فتكلم فيها وتابعه على ذلك أحمد بن حنبل وغيره رضوان الله عليهم 
وحكم المراسيل : 
" وما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المراسيل : منها ما لا يصح ومنها : ما هو مسند عن غيره وهو متصل صحيح .
وتعريف المرسل :
" هو ما سقط منه الصحابي كقول نافع ( تابعي ) قال رسل الله صلى اله عليه وسلم كذا أو فعل كذا أو فعل بحضرته كذا ونحو ذلك هذا هو المشهور 
وقد يطلق المرسل على المنقطع والمعظل ( من أنواع الحديث ) كما يقع ذلك كثير من السنن والصحيح أيضا وهو رأي الفقهاء الأصوليين ومما يشهد له قول ابن القطان : " الإرسال رواية الرجل عمن لا  يسمع عنه "

 وقال ( ص 27) 
وحكمه :

قال النووي رحمه الله في " التقريب " ( ص 66) :
" ثم المرسل حديث ضعيف عند جماهير المحدثين وكثير من الفقهاء وأصحاب الأصول وقال رحمه الله في شرح المهذب بعد هذا : " وحكاه الحاكم أبو عبد الله عن سعيد بن المسيب وجماعة أهل الحديث "

وقال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله في " مقدمة الصحيح " ( ص 27) :
" والمرسل من الروايات في أصل قولنا : وقول أهل العلم بالأخبار ليس بحجة 

قال النووي : " ودليلنا في رد العمل به أنه إذا كانت رواية المجهول المسمى لا تقبل لجهالة حاله فرواية المرسل أولى لأن المروي عنه محذوف مجهول العين والحال "

قال الحافظ في " شرح النخبة " ( ص 17) :وإنما ذكر – المرسل – في قسم المردود للجهل بحال المحذوف لأنه يحتمل أن يكون صحابيا ويحتمل أن يكن تابعيا وعلى الثاني يحتمل ان يكون ضعيفا ويحتمل ان يكون ثقة ..." 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله في " علوم الحديث " : " أكثر ما تروى المراسيل من أهل المدينة عن ابن المسيب ومن أهل مكة وعن عطاء بن أبي رباح ومن اهل البصرة عن الحسن البصري ومن اهل الكوفة عن ابراهيم بن يزيد النخعي ومن اهل مصر عن سعيد بن أبي هلال ومن اهل الشام عن مكحول قال : وأصحها كما قال ابن معين مراسيل ابن المسيب لأنه من أولاد الصحابة وأدرك العشرة وفقيه أهل الحجاز ومفتيهم وأول الفقهاء السبعة الذي يعتد مالك بإجماعهم كافة الناس  وقد تامل الأئمة المتقدمون مراسيله فوجدها بأسانيد صحيحة وهذه الشرائط توجد  لم في مراسيل غيره 

قال ( ص 37) 

" قال النووي رحمه الله : ما تقدم من الخلاف في المرسل كله في غير مرسل الصحابي أما مرسل الصحابي كأخباره عن شيء فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو نحو مما يعلم أنه لم يحضره لصغر سنه أو لتأخر إسلامه أو غير ذلك فالمذهب الصحيح المشهور الذي قطع جمهور أصحابنا وجماهير أهل العلم أنه حجة وأطبق المحدثون المشترطون للصحيح القائلون بأن المرسل ليس بحجة على الاحتجاج به وإدخاله في الصحيح وفي صحيحي البخاري ومسلم من هذا لا يحصى وقال ابو إسحاق الاسفراييني : لا يحتج به بل حكمه حكم مرسل غيره إلا أن يتبين أن لا يرسل إلا ما سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو صحابي قال : " لأنهم قد يروون عن غير صحابي قال النووي : " والصواب الأول وأنه يحتج به مطلقا لأن رووايتهم عن غير الصحابي نادرة وإذا رووها بينوها فإذا أطلقوا ذلك فالظاهر أنه عن الصحابة والصحابة كلهم عدول " انتهى .

وقال ( ص38) :

" رأي شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في مسألة المرسل كما في " منهاج السنة " ( 4/ 117) :
المراسيل : قد تنازع الناس في قبولها وردها وأصح الأوقال أن منها المقبل ومنها المردود ومنها الموقوف فمن علم من حاله أنه لا يرسل إلا عن ثقة قبل مرسله ومن عرف أنه يرسل عن الثقة وغير الثقة وغن كان إرساله رواية عمن لا يعرف حاله فهذا موقوف وما كان من المراسيل مخالفا لما رواه الثقات كان مردوداً " 

قال ( ص 39) 
" جمع الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبي غدة في مسألة المرسل : 
قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله : واحتج بالمرسل ابو حنيفة وأصحابه ومالك وأصحابه وكذا الشافعي وأحمد وأصحابهما:
·      اذا اعتضد بمسند آخر 
·      أو مرسل آخر بمعناه عن آخر فيدل على تعدد المخرج 
·      أو وافقه قول بعض الصحابة 
·      أو إذا قال به أكثر أهل العلم فإذا وجد هذه الأربعة دل على حجة صحة المرسل "
ثم قال رحمه الله تعالى : " وأعلم أنه لا تنافي بين كلام الحفاظ وكلام الفقهاء في هذا الباب فإن الحفاظ إنما يريدون صحة الحديث المعين إذا كان مرسلا وهو ليس بصحيح على طريقهم ومصطلحهم لأنقطاعه وعدم اتصال اسناده إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأما الفقهاء فمرادهم صحة ذلك المعنى الذي دل عليه الحديث فإذا عضد ذلك المرسل قرائن تدل على ان له أصلا قوي الظن بصحة ما دل عليه فاحتج به مع ما احتف من القرائن .. وقد سبق قول أحمد في مرسلات ابن المسيب –رحمهم الله - : إنها صحاح "

وقال ( ص 42) :
" داعي الارسال وأسبابه :
وقد حدد شكر الله قوجاني في " مقدمة مراسيل ابن ابي حاتم ( ص 17-18) دواعي الارسال واسبابه في عدة نقاط هي :
·      التساهل في التصريح بالتلقي المباشر بسبب قرب العهد بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصدق الراة وأمانتهم وتوثقهم بعضهم من بعض ويدخل في هذا روايات صغار الصحابة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كابن عباس وابن عمر وأنس وابن الزبير ...
·      التساهل في تحديد صيغ الراوية في عهد التابعين بسب عدم وجود قواعد ضابطة ثابتة واضحة في بيان أصول الرواية .
·      التساهل في بيان الإسناد في عهد الصحابة وكبار التابعين وذلك للورع والأمانة والصدق اللائي كان يتخلق بها ذلك الجيل حتى أواخر القرن الاول الهجري حيث وجب الالتزام بالاسناد لفشو الكذب وكثرة الوضع 
·      التساهل في استعمال صيغ الرواية في عهد التابعين وعدم التفريق بين : عن  أن قال ... وغيرها .وذلك لعدم وجود قواعد محددة واضحة في طرق الراوية .
·      التدليس وإصرار بعض الرواة على الرواية عمن لم يلقوهم إما افتخارا بالراوية وإما مكابرة بسبب ضعف الراوية .
·      الراوية من الصحف فقد كثرت الصحف والأجزاء في عهد التابعين فكان بعض المحدثين من التابعين وحتى الصحابة يكتب بعضهم إلى بعض بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتروى عنهم وإن لم يلق بعضهم البعض الآخر وكذلك نجد بعض الراوة يرثون وآخرون ينسخون أو يشترون صحفا أو كتبا لمحدثين أحياء أو متوفون  فيروون أحاديثهم من تلك الصحف من غير أن يسمعوها منهم .
·      اشتباه ووهم بعض الرواة في روايتهم الاحاديث المسندة فيسقطون بسبب قلة حفظهم أو ضععفه بعض الراوة من الاسانيد .

قال ( ص 48) :
أهم الكتب المصنفة في " المراسيل "
·      كتاب المراسيل " عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي رحمه الله 327 ه وقد طبع الكتاب ثلاث طبعات : الأولى في " الهند " والثانية في " بغداد " تحقيق السيد صبحي السامرائي الثالثة : " بيروت " تحقيق شكر الله نعمة قوجاني .
·      التفصيل لمبهمات المراسيل : للخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله ( 463 ه )
·      جامع التحصيل لأحكام المراسيل : صلاح الدين خليل كيكلدي ( 761 ) ه 
·      تحفة التحصيل في ذكر رواة المراسيل : تصنيف أحمد عبد الرحيم بن الحسين الكردي ( 826 ) ه
·      تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف : للحافظ المزي رحمه الله حيث خصص الاجزاء الاخيرة لهذا الموضوع 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
لم يعلق محققه على حديث الذي رواه ابوداود في مراسيله مرسلا( ح6/ ص 82)  بشيء .
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ( 7/17) وأحمد ( 6/63) من طريق مسعر : ثنا معبد بن خالد عن عبد الله بن شداد عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمرها ( يعني عائشة ) أن تسترقي من العين "

وفي لفظ : " رواه سفيان عن معبد بلفظ : " كان يأمرني أن أسترقي من العين "
أخرجه مسلم ورواه ابن ماجه ( 2/356) والحاكم ( 4/412) وأحمد ( 6/63و138) من هذا الوجه نحوه .

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه " 
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وقد وهما " الحاكم والذهبي " رحمهم الله – في استدراكهما على مسلم وكذا في استدراكهما على البخاري فقد وجدته عنده أيضا من هذا الوجه ( 10/164) .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

وفي كتاب الشيخ " محمد يوسف الجوراني " "الرقية الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة النبوية " راجعه الدكتور عمر الأشقر رحمه الله 
قال ( ص 53 -54) :

" إن الأنسان في هذه الحياة وما يعتريها من مصائب وكرب قد تعيقه عن تحقيق العبودية عوائق وهي كثيرة والذي يهمنا هنا عائق العلة والمرض الذي يصيب الابدان ..واما امراض القلوب وعلاجها فقد اشبعت بحثا من علماء السلوك واهل فنه فانظرها في مظانها وومن خلق في عليائها الحارث المحاسبي في " رسالة المسترشدين " والقاسمي في " موعظة المؤمنين " وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في " التحفة العراقية " ونفائس كثيرة مبثوثة في اثناء تصانيفه وتلميذه ابن القيم الجوزية في اغلب مصنفاته وخيرها " المدارج " وكذا ابن رجب في " رسائله " ثم الخير مقسوم بين العباد ومن يتحر الخير يعطه " 
لقد امر الله عباده بالتداوي وربما تصح به ابدانهم بالحلال وحذرهم الحرام فعن ابي الدرداء رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الله أنزل الداء والدواء وجعل لكل داء دواء فتداووا ولا تتداووا بحرام " 
وعن ابي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ما انزل الله داء إلا أنزل له شفاء " 
" وزاد في رواية : " علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله "
وعن جابر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : " لكل داء دواء فغذا اصيب دواء الداء برئ باذن الله عز وجل " 
ومع ذلك فان العبد وهو في حال العلة والمرض يكتب له ما كان يعمله وهو صحيح سليم معافى وهذا من كرم الله علينا ورحمته 
وعن ابي موسى قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا مرض العبدج أو سافر كتب له مثل ما كان يعمل مقما صحيحا " 
قال ابن بطال رحمه الله : 

" وهذا كله في النوافل واما صلاة الفرائض فلا تسقط بالسفر أو المرض والله أعلم "
وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعمه : " أكثر الدعاء بالعافية " ( الصحيحة "1523" ).

وقال ( ص 57-58 ) :

وثاني أحوال العباد أن يكون العبد في بلاء وسقم وفي تعب ونصب وفي ضراء لا يعلم بها إلا الله تبارك وتعالى وهنا يكون موقف العبد من النائبات والمصائب على أضرب ثلاثة : 
أحدها : السخط والاعتراض على القدر وهذا غاية في السوء وبعد عن الأدب مع الله تبارك وتعالى وليس هو من كمال التوحيد بل قادح فيه وهذه شكوى الله لا شكوى إلى الله فالأول مذموم حرام والثاني ممدوح نسأل الله السلامة والعافية 
ثانيها : الصبر والرضا على المصيبة واحتسابها عند الله تعالى ويمثل هذا حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عجبا لأمر المؤمن ..."
ثالثها : وهو أرفع المراتب وأعلاها شرفا وهو مقام الموحدين الشكر على المصائب إذ هي خير ونعمة فيها تكفير السيئات ورفعة في الدرجات وهذا سر عجيب عند أولياء الله فهو كما قيل : " من المحن تأتي المنح والنعيم لا يدرك بالنعيم .." 

وقال ( ص 63 -64) :

" إن المرء إن أصابته مصيبة أو بلاء ومرض فمن قلة توفيقه وغفلته وبعده عن ربه لا يهرع إلا للاطباء فتراه يستغيث بأمهرهم وأقدرهم ويغفل المسكين عن كلام ربه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا ما عجر الأطباء رأيته يسلك مسالك الصالحين بحثا عمن يحسن الرقية بكتاب ربه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم "
يقول ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله :

" فهذا كتاب الله هو الشفاء النافع وهو أعظم الشفاء وما أقل المستشفين به بل لا يزيد الطبائع الرديئة إلا رداءة ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا وكذلك ذكر الله والإقبال عليه والإنابة إليه والفزع إلى الصلاة كم قد شفى به من عليل وكم قد عوفي به من كم قد عوفي به من مريض .. وقال رحمه الله : " فلم ينزل الله سبحانه من السماء شفاء قط أعم ولا أنفع ولا أعظم ولا أشجع في إزالة الداء من القرآن " ( الداء والدواء ) ( ص 7) .
وقال رحمه الله : " فما من مرض من أمراض القلوب والأبدان إلا وفي القرآن سبيل الدلالة وسببه والحمية منه لمن رزقه الله فهما في كتابه " ( زاد المعاد ) ( 4/318)
وقالا الإمام النووي رحمه الله : في فضل سورة الفاتحة وبيان أنها رقية : " قوله صلى الله عليه ووسلم : " ما أدراك أنها رقية ؟ " فيستحب أن يقرأ بها على اللديغ والمريض وسائر أصحاب الأسقام والعاهات " ا ه 
وقال ( ص 86-88 ): 

" والرقية نوعان :
·      الرقية الشرعية : وهي ما كانت من كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما لا يخالفهما من الأدعية المعروفة وهي التي تكون عند أهل الصلاح والتقوى فهذه مقبولة في الشرع .
·      ورقية شركية : وهي كل ما كان بكلام وتمتمات غير مفهومة وألفاظ مجهولة معقدة النطق فهي من الطلاسم الشركية وتكون عند أولياء الشيطان وحزبه وهذه محرمة في الشرع يحرم الرقية بها أو أتيان من يرقي بها فتنبه .
فائدة :
وقال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : قال أهل اللغة : النفث نفخ لطيف بلا ريق "
محله وفائدته :

" قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : فيما نقله عن ابن أبي جمرة محل التفل في الرقية يكون بعد القراءة لتحصيل بركة القراءة في الالجوارح التي يمر عليها الريق فتحصل البركة في الريق الذي يتفله "
ولا بأس أثناءها كما جاء في رقية الصحابة فإنه كان يقرا ويتفل وينفث 
وقال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في شرحه على صحيح مسلم ( 14/182) : " والنفث  نفخ لطيف بلا ريق وقد أجمعوا على جوازه واستحبه الجمهور من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم وسئلت عائة عن نفث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرقية فقالت : " كما ينفث آكل الزبيب لا ريق معه " 

وقال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 19/56) : " فهذا من أفضل الأعمال وهو من أعمال الأنبياء والصالحين فإنه ما زال الأنبياء والصالحون يدفعون الشياطين عن بنيآدم بما أمر الله به ورسوله كما كان المسيح يفعل ذلك وكما كان نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم  يفعل ذلك " 

وعن ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن ناسا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتوا على حي من أحياء العرب فلم يقروهم فينما هم كذلك إذ لدغ سيد اولئك فقالوا : هل معكم من دواء أو راق ؟ فقالوا : إنكم لم تقرونا ولا نفعل حتى تجعلوا لنا جعلا فجعلوا لهم قطعيعا من الشاء فجعل يقرأ بأم القرآن ويجمع بزاقه ويتفل فبرأ فاتوا بالشاء فقالوا : لا نأخذه حت نسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألوه : فضحك وقال : وما أدراك أنها رقية ؟ خذوها واضربوا لي بسهم " ( اخرجه مسلم ) ( 2200) .

وقال ( ص95-97) :

وأن الفقهاء رحمهم الله قد اتفقوا على جواز الاستشفاء والتداوي بالرقية الشرعية وإنما الخلاف بينهم في الفاضل والمفضول والحسن والأحسن والكامل والأكمل وعللوا ذلك في من كان يصبر على العلة والمرض فالصبر له أنفع وأحسن وأكمل من التداوي والرقية وهذا من وجد في نفسه طاقة وعزيمة وصبرا على صعوبة الألم ومرارته ومن ضعف عن هذا المشروع فالمشروع في حقه التداوي والرقية وهذا هوو الصواب في هذه المسألة وهو الذي عليه أكثر أهل العلم من استحباب التداوي والرقية لا الوجوب وهذه جملة من أقوال اهل العلم في اباحة التداوي وجواز فعله :
·      قال القرطبي رحمه الله :" وعلى إباحة التداوي والاسترقاء جمهور العلماء " ( الجامع لاحكام القرآن ) ( 10/138)
·      وقال رحمه الله تعالى : " فإن الرقى مما يستشفى به من العين وغيرها وأسعد الناس من ذلك من صحبة اليقين وفي قوله : " لو سبق شيء القدر لسبقته العين دليل على أن الصحة والسقم قد جف بذلك كله القلم ولكن النفس تطيب بالتداوي وناس بالعلاج ولعله يوافق قدرا وكما انه من اعطى الدعاء وفتح عليه فلم يكد يحرم الإجابة كذلك الرقى والتداوي من ألهم شيئا من ذلك وفعله ربما كان سببا لفرحه " ( التمهيد ) ( 2/270) .
·      وقال الإمام النووي في " روضة الطالبين " ( 2/96) : 
" ويستحب له الصبر على المرض وترك الأنين ما أطاق ويستحب التداوي " 

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 21/96)  : " ولست أعلم سالفا أوجب التداوي وإنما كان كثير من أهل الفضل والمعرفة يفضل تركه تفضلا واختيارا لما اختار الله ورضا به وتسليما له وهذا المنصوص عن أحمد وإن كان من أصحابه من يوجبه ومنهم من يستحبه ويرجحه كطريقة كثير من السلف استمساكا لما خلقه الله من الأسباب وجعله من سنته في عباده "

وقال ابن مفلح رحمه الله في " الأداب الشرعية " ( 2/334) :

"  فصل عن التداوي : " حكم التداوي مع التوكل على الله فعله أفضل وبه قال بعض الشافعية وذكر في " شرح مسلم " أنه مذهب الشافعية وجمهور السلف وعامة الخلف وقطع به ابن الجوزي في " المنهاج " واختاره ابن الوزير وابن هبيرة في " الإفصاح " قال " ومذهب أبي حنيفة أنه مؤكد حتى يداني به الوجوب وقال : مذهب مالك : أنه يستوي فعله وتركه فإنه قال : لا بأس بالتداوي ولا بأس بتركه : ا ه 

وقال القنوجي في " الدين الخالص " ( 1/126) :
" والذي ترجح عندي بالنظر في الاحاديث الواردة في هذا الباب أنه سنة يثاب فاعله وإن نوى اتباع السنة ولا يلام تاركه إن قوي على تركه " وهذا في بيان الجواز والإباحة .

وقال ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في " زاد المعاد " ( 4/16) :
" وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة الأمر بالتداوي وأنه لا ينافي التوكل كما لا ينافيه دفع داء الجوع والعطش والحر والبرد بأضدادها بل  لا تتم حقيقة التوحيد إلا بمباشرة الأسباب التي نصبها الله مقتضيات لمسبباتها قدرا وشرعا وان تعطيلها يقدح في نفس التوكل كما يقدح في المر والحكمة ويضعفه من حيث يظن معطلها أن تركها أقوى في التوكل فإن تركها عجزا ينافي التوكل الذي حقيقته اعتماد القلب على الله في حصول ما ينفع العبد في دينه ودنياه ودفع ما يضره في دينه ودنياه ولا بد مع هذا الاعتماد من مباشرة الاسباب وإلا كان معطلا للحكمة والشرع فلا يجعل العبد عجزه توكلا ولا توكله عجزا .."

ويقول رحمه الله في " الداء والداء " ( ص27) :
" بل الفقيه كل الفقه الذي يرد القدر بالقدر ويدفع القدر بالقدر ويعارض القدر بالقدر بل لا يمكن للانسان وان يعيش إلا بذلك فإن الجوع والعطش والبرد وانواع المخاوف والمحاذير هي من القدر والخلق كلهم ساعون في دفع هذا القدر بالقدر " 
قال مؤلفه ( ص98 ) 
" قال شيخنا العلامة عمر الأشقر رحمه الله : " وهذا هو الفصل في هذه المسألة على الصحيح والله أعلم " 

قال ( ص 99) :
مسألة : هل هذه الرقى تنافي التوكل أو لا ؟ وهل من طلبها أو من فعلت له من غير طلب منه سواء ؟؟
فالجواب :
هذه المسألة محل خلاف بين أهل العلم وربما أن بغيتنا هنا الأيجاز اذكر ما ظهر لي وترجح لي الصواب والعلم عند الله عز وجل 
فقد ذهبت طائفة من أهل العلم إلى ان الرقى تنافي التوكل وذهبت الطائفة الأخرى بأنها لا تنافي تمام التوكل ولا تقدح فيه بل هي من جملة الأسباب ولكل قوم أدلة استدلوا بها والذي ظهر لي منها والعلم عند الله ان الرقية تنافي  تمام التوكل لمن طلبها وهو المعروف بالاسترقاء 
فأما من رقي ولم يطلبها فهذا لا ينافي تمام التوكل كما هو الحال في رقية جبريل عليه السلام للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فينبغي التنبه للتفريق بين من طلب الرقية وبين من طلبت له والتفريق بين منافاة التوكل ومنافاة تمام التوكل فالأول لا تنافيه الرقية والثاني والله اعلم تنافي تمامه "
يقول الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله :

" والذين لا يسترقون فليس في ثنائه على هؤلاء ما يبطل جواز الرقية التي قد أباحها ووجه ذلك أن يكون تركها من ناحية التوكل على الله والرضا بما يقضيه من قضاء وينزله من بلاء وهذا أرفع درجات المؤمنين المتحققين بالإيمان وقد ذهب هذا المذهب من صالحي السلف أبو الدرداء وغيره من الصحابة وروي عن أبي بكر الصديق وعبد الله بن مسعود " ( اعلام الحديث ) ( 2/112) .

قال ( ص 100 ) :
" وقد يقول قائل هل يكفي المريض ان يرقي نفسه أو لابد من وجود راق يرقيه ؟
فالجواب :
الحالة الأولى : الأولى والأنفع أن يرقي المريض نفسه بنفسه ابتداء إذ لن يكن هناك من هو أخلص منه لنفسه في دعائه ورقييه فإن انتفع المريض ووجد التحسن فليتابع مشوار علاجه حتى يفرج الله عنه كربه وبلواه وبهذا يستغني عن الناس "
الحالة الثانية :
" ان يغلب على أمره ويحال بينه وبين الرقية فيصرفه الشيطان بأنواع من الصوارف عن ذلك فلا بد وقتئذ من راق يرقيه إذ لو ترك على حاله لما قدر على دفع الأذى والضر عن نفسه "

وفيه فوائد اقتصرت على ذكر بعضها ..)  انتهى .

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم : 

قال شيخ الاسلام في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم " بل الأفضل للعبد أن لا يسأل قط إلا الله كما ثبت في الصحيح في صفة الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب هم الذين لا يسترقون ولا يكتوون ولا يتطيرون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون فجعل من صفاتهم أنهم لا يسترقون أي لا يطلبون من غيرهم أن يرقيهم ولم يقل لا يرقون وإن كان ذلك قد روي في بعض طرق مسلم فهو غلط فإن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم رقى نفسه وغيره لكنه لم يسترق فالمسترقي طالب الدعاء من غيره بخلاف الراقي لغيره فإنه داع له 
وقد قال صلى الله عليه و سلم لابن عباس إذا سألت فاسأل الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله 
فالله هو الذي يتوكل عليه ويستعان به ويستغاث به ويخاف ويرجى ويعبد وتنيب القلوب إليه لا حول ولا قوة إلا به ولا منجى منه إلا إليه والقرآن كله يحقق هذا الأصل " 
- قال ابن القيم في الزاد " وذلك لأن هؤلاء دخلوا الجنة بغير حساب قال { وعلى ربهم يتوكلون } فلكمال توكلهم على ربهم وسكونهم إليه وثقتهم به ورضاهم عنه وإنزال حوائجهم به لا يسألون الناس شيئا لا رقية ولا غيرها ولا يحصل لهم طيرة تصدهم عما يقصدونه فإن الطيرة تنقص التوحيد وتضعفه 
-قال والراقي متصدق محسن والمسترقي سائل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رقى ولم يسترق وقال من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه فإن قيل فما تصنعون بالحديث الذي في " الصحيحين " عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أوى إلى فراشه جمع كفيه ثم نفث فيهما فقرأ { قل هو الله أحد } و { قل أعوذ برب الفلق } و { قل أعوذ برب الناس } ويمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده ويبدأ بهما على رأسه ووجهه ما أقبل من جسده يفعل ذلك ثلاث مرات قالت عائشة : فلما اشتكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمرني أن أفعل ذلك به فالجواب أن هذا الحديث قد روي بثلاثة ألفاظ . أحدها : هذا .
والثاني : أنه كان ينفث على نفسه .
والثالث قالت كنت أنفث عليه بهن وأمسح بيد نفسه لبركتها وفي لفظ رابع كان إذا اشتكى يقرأ على نفسه بالمعوذات وينفث وهذه الألفاظ يفسر بعضها بعضا . وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم ينفث على نفسه وضعفه ووجعه يمنعه من إمرار يده على جسده كله . فكان يأمر عائشة أن تمر يده على جسده بعد نفثه هو وليس ذلك من الاسترقاء في شيء كان يأمرني أن أرقيه وإنما ذكرت المسح بيده بعد النفث على جسده ثم قالت كان يأمرني أن أفعل ذلك به أي أن أمسح جسده بيده كما كان هو يفعل . " 
قال الحويني في شرح كتاب العلم من صحيح البخاري " فتركوا الاسترقاء، وتركوا التداوي اتكالاً على الله تبارك وتعالى. وقد ثبت عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه أنه لما سمع أحاديث في فضل الحمى، وأنها حظ المؤمن من النار؛ دعا على نفسه بالحمى، لكنه اشترط أن لا تصده عن جماعة أو جهاد يقول الرواي: فكنا نضع أيدينا على جبهته فنرى أثر الحمى، ومات بها رضي الله عنه" 
قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله " ( هم الذين لا يسترقون ) أي لا يطلبون من غيرهم أن يرقيهم..." 
قال الالباني  في السلسلة الصحيحة :" و أما الاسترقاء ، و هو طلب الرقية من الغير ، فهو و إن كان جائزا ، فهو مكروه
كما يدل عليه حديث " هم الذين لا يسترقون ... و لا يكتوون ، و لا يتطيرون ،و على ربهم يتوكلون " متفق عليه و أما ما وقع من الزيادة في رواية لمسلم :" هم الذين لا يرقون و لا يسترقون ... "فهي زيادة شاذة .."
فالذي يترجح والعلم عند الله , ان هؤلاء النفر لكمال توكلهم على الله والتجائهم اليه وحده لعلمه بأنه القادر على كل شيء فعّال لما يريد , ورضاً وايماناُ وتسليماُ بقضائه وقدره تركوا طلب الاسترقاء من الناس وتوكلوا على رب الناس , ومن اتاهم ليرقيهم لم يمانعوا الا اذا حصل تعلق قلب بهم تركوه و لا يسألون ذلك ابتداءاً 
وهم يرقون انفسهم بأنفسهم بما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرقي نفسه ويتعوذ بالله منه 
امر اخر هو اذا كان المرض مما يعترضه امام القيام بالواجبات المفروضة فلا يجوز له التخلي عن الدواء والرقية وطلبها لأجل حق الله , والضرورة في حقه تقدر بقدرها في هذا الباب 
والله اعلم




والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 5/340) : ثنا أحمد بن الحجاج : ثنا عبد الله : نا مصعب ابن ثابت : ثني أبو حازم قال : سمعت سهل بن سعد الساعدي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن المؤمن من أهل الإيمان بمنزلة الرأس من الجسد يألم المؤمن لأهل الإيمان كما يألم الجسد لما في الرأس " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" إسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد ورجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير مصعب بن ثابت وهو لين الحديث وكان عابدا كما في التقريب "

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " المجمع " ( 8/87) وقال :
" رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير سوار بن عمارة وهو ثقة "

الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" كذا قال الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله وأنت ترى أنه ليس في إسناده سوار بن عمارة ولم أجد له طريقا في " المسند " .
فائدة :

ثم رأيت الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله قد أعاد في مكان آخر ( 8/187) وقال : " رواه أحمد والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح " 
قال الألباني غفر الله له :
" وهو عند الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 6/160-161) من طريق احمد بن الحجاج وفي "الأوسط " ( 1/288/2/4832) من طريق سوار بن عمارة الرملي به .
وقال رحمه الله :
" وسوار هذا وثقه ابن معين وابن حبان ( 8/302) 
" وزهير بن محمد الشامي ورواية الشاميين عنه فيها ضعف "
" وعبد الله في إسناد أحمد هو ابن المبارك الإمام وقد أخرجه في كتابه " الزهد "( 241/693) .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله :في الحديث الذي أخرجه عبد الله بن المبارك في " حديثه " ( 2/101/2) وفي الزهد ( ق216/1 رقم 1244) وابن عدي ( ق89/1) وابن حبان ( 167-موارد ) وابن شاهين في " الترغيب " ( ق313/2) كلهم عن ابن المبارك : أخبرنا الحسن بن ذكوان عن سليمان الأحول عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من بات طاهرا بات في شعاره ملك لا يستقيظ ساعة من الليل إلا قال الملك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلانا فإنه بات طاهرا "قال الألباني رحمه الله :" إسناده حسن ورجاله ثقات رجال البخاري على ضعف في ابن ذكوان لكن لا ينزل به حديثه عن مرتبة الحسن وقد قال فيه بان عدي رحمه الله :" أرجو أنه لا بأس به " وقال الذهبي رحمه الله : " وهو صالح الحديث " وقال الحافظ رحمه الله : " صدوق يخطئ وكان يدلس "  
وخالف :
" ابن المبارك ميمون بن زيد فقال : ثنا الحسن بن ذكوان عن سليمان الأحول عن عطاء عن ابن عمر به " 
اخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير ( 3/209/1) والبزار ( 1/149/288) 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وميمون بن زيد لينه أبو حاتم وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات "

ثم أخرجه الطبراني وابن شاهين والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 33) من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش عن العباس بن عتبة عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن ابن عمر به 
وارده العقيلي في ترجمة العباس هذا وقال :
" لا يصح حديثه " 
وقال :
" وقد روي بغير هذا الإسناد بإسناد لين أيضا "
والذهبي رحمه الله نقل كلام العقيلي : لا يصح حديثه " ووأقره 
ولفظ حديثه :
" طهروا هذه الأجساد طهركم الله فإنه ليس عبد يبيت طاهرا إلا بات معه ملك في شعاره لا ينقلب ساعة من الليل إلا قال : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فإنه بات طاهرا "

الخلاصة :
" قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وجملة القول أن الحديث حسن الإسناد لولا عنعنة ابن ذكوان فهو حسن برواية العباس بن عتبة . 
والله أعلم .
الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

وأما قول المعلق على " موارد الظمآن " ( 1/287- دمشق ) :
" ويشهد له حديث معاذ عند أحمد ( 5/235) ...الخ " 
" فهو خطأ لأنه ليس فيه منه إلا فضل من بات طاهرا دون قوله : " بات في شعاره ملك ..." فهو شاهد قاصر جدا وهذا مما يقع فيه كثيرا المشار إليه وأمثاله ممن لا فقه عندهم ولا معرفة بالمعاني والمتون من المشتغلين بهذا العلم الشريف وقد وقع له خطأ آخر في تخريجه لحديث معاذ فحسنه من حديث شهر بن حوشب عن أبي داود وغيره وغفل عن متابعة ثابت البناني إياه عند أبي داود وغيره "

فائدة :

" قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ثم انكشف لي سبب التناقض المتقدم ذكره وهو أن الطبراني في " الأوسط " لما أخرج الحديث فيه ( 2/9/25219) أخرجه من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش المتقدمة من روايته في " المعجم الكبير " وغيره من العباس بن عتبة عن عطاء بن أبي رباح .... فقال : ( عن ابن عباس ) مكان ( عن ابن عمر ) وهذا من العباس بن عتبة أو إسماعيل بن عياش .ثم رأيت الحافظ قد أورد حديث ابن حبان برواية ابن حبان ثم قال : " واخر الطبراني في " الأوسط " من حديث ابن عباس نحه بسند جيد "
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
" ومن طريق ابن المبارك " أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه ( ج3/ص328:حديث 1051) ط الرسالة :
وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط حفظه الله :

" رجاله رجال الصحيح إلا أن الحسن بن ذكوان – مع كون البخاري اخرج له حديثا في صحيحه في الرقائق – ضعفه أحمد وابن معين وأبوحاتم والنسائي وابن المديني وقال ابن عدي : أرجو أنه لا بأس به وباقي رجاله ثقات سليمان الأحول : هو سليمان بن أبي مسلم المكي وعطاء هو ابن ابي رباح واخرجه البزار بنفس الاسناد . واورده السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( ص758) وزاد نسبته الى الدارقطني والبيهقي وقال : روواه الحاكم في تاريخه من حديث ابن عمر وذكره الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 1/226) وقال : أرجو أنه حسن الإسناد "
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " (11/109) وأخرج الطبراني في " الأوسط " من حديث ابن عباس نحوه بسند جيد " 
يشهد له حديث عمرو بن عبسة عند أحمد ( 4/113) ذكره الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 1/223) ونسبه إلى أحمد والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " وقال : " إسناده حسن "
" والشعار : ككتاب : ما تحت الدثار من لباس وهو يلي الجسد ") انتهى كلامه .
" 
ثانيا :
" قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج2/ص126/ترجمة 1213) : ط الرسالة تحقيق بشار معروف :

الحسن بن ذكوان : أبو سلمة البصري وليس بأخي الحسين بن ذكوان 
قال إسحاق بن منصور : عن يحيى بن معين : ضعيف 
وقال أبو حاتم ضعيف ليس بالقوي 
وقال النسائي : ليس بالقوي 
وقال ابن عدي :يروي أحاديث لا يرويها غيره على ان يحيى القطان وابن المبارك قد رويا عنه وناهيك به جلالة أن يرويا عنه وأرجو أنه لا بأس به
وذكره ابو حاتم بن حبان في " الثقات "
روى له البخاري وابوداود والترمذي وابن ماجه ) انتهى .
قال الدكتور بشار في هامش تعليقه على " التهذيب " 
" وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله عن أبيه : " أحاديثه أباطيل "
وقال الدارقطني في كتاب " العلل " : ضعيف
وذكره الساجي والعقيلي وابن الجوزي في " الضعفاء " 
وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في مقدمة " الفتح " أن أحمد وابن معين وابا حاتم والنسائي وابن المديني ضعفوه وعزا سبب تضعيفه لكونه رمي بالقدر ولتدليسه وقال : " روى له البخاري حديثا واحدا في كتاب الرقاق من رواية يحيى بن سعيد القطان عنه عن أبي رجاء العطاردي عن عمران بن حصين : يخرج قوم من النار بشفاعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ...) ا ه 
ثالثا :
فوائد منتقاة من كلام اهل العلم :
" والحسن بن ذكوان : ذكره الحافظ في " طبقات المدلسين " ( ص 38/ترجمة 70) تحقيق عاصم عبدالله القريوني 
" الحسن بن ذكوان مختلف في الاحتجاج به وله في صحيح البخاري حديث واحد واشار بن صاعد الى انه كان مدلسا.

رابعا :
·      قال الدارقطني رحمه الله في " الافراد " : " غريب من حديث سليمان الاحول خال ابن ابي نجيح عنه تفرد به الحسن بن ذكوان وعنه عبدالله بن المبارك " 
·      رواه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين ( 3/402/ حديث 2552) ط الرسالة تحقيق حمدي السلفي 
قال محققه الشيخ حمدي عبدالمجيد رحمه الله :
" ورواه المصنف في المعجم الكبير وهو حديث حسن كما قاله شيخنا – الالباني – تبعا للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله "
·      قال الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله في " التيسير " ( 3/228) :
" رواه الديلمي عن ابن عمر باسناد لا باس به " 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ عبد القدوس محمد نذير رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 2/24/2/5454) حدثنا محمد بن السري قال : نا إبراهيم بن زياد – سبلان - : نا أبو معاوية : نا محمد بن إسحاق عن جميل بن أبي ميمونة عن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من خرج حاجا فمات كتب الله له أجر الحاج إلى يوم القيامة ومن خرج معتمرا فمات كتب الله له أجر المعتمر إلى يوم القيامة ومن خرج غازيا في سبيل الله فمات كتب الله له أجر الغازي إلى يوم القيامة "
قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" تفرد به أبو معاوية "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

·      جهالة حال جميل بن أبي ميمونة فقد أورده ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه من روايته عن ابن أبي زكريا الخزاعي وعنه محمد بن إسحاق ثم قال : " وروى عن سعيد بن المسيب روى عنه الليث بن سعد "
·      وبه أعله الهيثمي رحمه الله فقال ( 3/209) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وفيه جميل بن أبي ميمونة وقد ذكره ابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات "
·      والأخرى عنعنة ابن إسحاق وبها أعله المنذري تلميحا فقال ( 2/166): " رواه أبو يعلى من رواية محمد بن إسحاق وبقية إسناده ثقات " 


تنبيه :
" قال الألباني رحمه الله " :
" شيخ الطبراني المتابع لأبي يعلى هو محمد بن السري بن مهران الناقد البغدادي ترجمه الخطيب ( 5/319) ووثقه وقد ساق له الطبراني قبل هذا الحديث خمسة أحاديث أخرى نسبه فيها إلى جده ( مهران ) إلا في هذا فكان ذلك سببا لوهم المعلق على " مجمع البحرين " * فإنه فسره ( 3/186) على أنه " محمد بن السري بن سهل أبو بكر البزار ) الموثق عند الخطيب أيضا وغيره وفي ذلك دليل على انه غير متقن لهذا العلم لأن سبب وهمه أنه لم يتنبه أن الطبراني في " الأوسط " قد أورد حديثه هذا في آخر أحاديثه كما تقدم وه قد عزاه ل " الأوسط " !!
ثانيا :

" أنه لما رأى الخطيب قد ذكر في ترجمة ابن سهل هذا أنه من شيوخ الطبراني تسرع فحكم بأنه هو ولو أنه صبر وتابع البحث لوجد ما يحول بينه وبين الوهم فإن الخطيب بعد ترجمة واحدة فقط ترجم لابن مهران هذا وذكر من شيوخه ( سبلان ) صاحب هذا الحديث وعنه الطبراني !!!

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وشفاه :
فوائد منتقاة من كلام اهل العلم  :

" ترجم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " تاريخ الاسلام " ( 6/1028) قال : " محمد بن السري بن مهران الناقد بغدادي ثقة 
سمع : ابراهيم بن زياد سبلان ويوسف بن موسى القطان 
وعنه : ابن قانع والطبراني وغيرهما . ا ه
ولم يقل ذلك في محمد بن السري بن سهل ) 

ثانيا :

وفي ارشاد القاصي والداني الى تراجم شيووخ الطبراني " ( ص 554-555) 
محمد بن السري بن مهران الناقد البغدادي حدث عن :محمد بن عبد الله الأزدي وابراهيم بن زياد سبلان واسماعيل بن عيسى العطار ويوسف بن موسى القطان وعنه : ابو القاسم الطبراني في " معاجمه " وعبد الباقي بن قانع .. وقال الخطيب : كان ثقة وقال الذهبي بغدادي ثقة واخرج له الضياء ) 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه الحسن بن عرفة في " جزئه " ( 5/1) : ثنا قران بن تمام الأسدي عن سهيل ابن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير بعدما يصلي الغداة عشر مرات كتب الله عز وجل له عشر حسنات ومحا عنه عشر سيئات ورفع له عشر درجات وكن له بعدل عتق رقبتين من ولد إسماعيل فإن قالها حين يمسي كان له مثل ذلك وكن له حجابا من الشيطان حتى يصبح "


قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وأخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في " التاريخ " ( 12/389/472) من طريق الحسن بن عرفة به .
" وإسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير قران هذا فإنه ثقة 

قال الحافظ الناجي رحمه الله في " العجالة "( ص 70) :
" وإسناده على شرط مسلم لكن لم يخرجوه " 

قال الألباني :
" قران بن تمام لم يخرج له مسلما شيئا فهو صحيح فقط .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج6/ص113/ترجمة 5451) 
قال ابوداود عن أحمد بن حنبل : ليس به بأس 
وقال حنبل عن إسحاق عن أحمد بن حنبل : ثقة 
وقال عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة 
وقال ابو حاتم عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة
وقال ابن ابي حاتم عن ابيه : شيخ لين 
وقال الدارقطني : ثقة 
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات "
روى له أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي ) انتهى .

وقال الدكتور بشار في هامش تعليقه :
" وقال ابن حجر في " التقريب " : صدوق ربما أخطأ "
" وذكره ابن حبان رحمه الله في " اتباع التابعين " وقال : قران بن تمام من أهل الكوفة يروي عن جماعة من التابعين روى عنه أهل الكوفة مات في ولاية هارون يخطئ ( 7/346) .) انتهى .

ثانيا :
" جزء الحسن بن عرفة " حققه الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الجبار الفريوائي

قال محققه في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص 7) :

·      وجزء ابن عرفة أشهر جزء فيما علمت وأكثر تداولا بين أهل العلم وقل كتاب يخلو من مرويات هذا الجزء لعلو إسناده عبر الأجيال والقرن .


وقال ( ص 10 ) :

" والحسن بن عرفة هو الإمام المحدث الثقة مسند وقته المعمر أبو علي الحسن بن عرفة بن يزيد العبدي البغدادي المؤدب صاحب الجزء المشهور والمعروف بجزء ابن عرفة .

قال الحسن بن محمد الخلال الحافظ : ولد في سنة خمسين ومئة الشافعي وبشر الحافي وخلف البزار والحسن بن عرفة 

وقال ( ص 16) :

" ذكره الذهبي في كتاب " المعين في طبقات المحدثين " الذين سار ذكرهم في الأقطار والأعصار ( ص84) في طبقة ابن المديني وأحمد .
" ونقل غير واحد توثيق ابن معين للحسن بن عرفة كالذهبي في " الكاشف ( 1/223) وابن كثير في " البداية النهاية " (11/29) 

وقال ابن أبي حاتم : صدوق وسئل عنه أبي فقال : صدوق 
وقال ابوزرعة : صدوق 
واورده ابن حبان في " الثقات " 

وقال ( ص 17) :

" لم يكن الامام الحسن بن عرفة على معتقد السلف الصالح فحسب بل هو كان من الدعاة اليه واليه يشير كلام الذهبي رحمه الله حيث قال : " وكان رحمه الله صاحب سنة واتباع " 

وقال ( ص 18 )
" مؤلفاته " :
·      جزء ابن عرفة رواه عنه الصفار وهو يحتي على ( 94) نصا كما هو مجود في هذه النسخة وقد افاد الذهبي بهذا العدد في ترجمة الصفار من السير 
·      وكتاب الخيل : منه مقتبسات في " الاصابة " لابن حجر ( 3/564) كما افاده فؤاد سزكين في " تاريخ التراث العربي " ( 1/207) .

وقال ( ص 19) :
" وفاته "
وفي وفاته اقوال والراجح هو القول الاخير وهو وقال البغوي : مات بسامراء في سنة سبع وخمسين ومائتين ) ا ه وكذا قال الذهبي في عدة كتب له وعليه اكثر اهل العلم ويؤيده رواية الصفار عنه ) انتهى .

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
تصويب للشيخ عبدالقدوس محمد نذير :



ما أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1/39-مصورة الجامعة الإسلامية ) قال : حدثنا أحمد : ثنا محمد بن عمار الموصلي : ثنا عفيف بن سالم عن محمد بن أبي حفص الأنصاري عن رقبة بن مصقلة عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسوول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " حبذا المتخللون من أمتي " 

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لم يروه عن رقبة إلا محمد ولا عنه إلا عفيف تفرد به ابن عمار " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وأعله الهيثمي بمحمد بن أبي حفص الأنصاري قال :
·      " لم أجد من ترجمه "
·      " وتبعه محقق " مجمع البحرين " ( 1/338- مكتبة الرشد ) 
·      قلت : أورده الحافظ المزي في شيوخ عفيف بن سالم كما وقع هنا وفي الراوة عن رقبة بن مصقلة : محمد بن أبي حفص العطار 

قال الذهبي في " الميزان "
" محمد بن أبي حفص الكوفي العطار روى عن السدي قال الأزدي : يتكلمون فيه "

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " اللسان " 
" قال النباتي : هو محمد بن عمر الأنصاري الآتي ذكره "

قال الألباني فرجعت الى المكان المشار اليه فرأيت فيه :
" محمد بن عمر الأنصاري عن كثير النواء بخبر منكر ضعفه الأزدي انتهى .

وفي كتاب " الثقات " لابن حبان رحمه الله :
" محمد بن عمر بن علي الأنصاري يروي عن أسامة بن زيد الليثي وعنه الحضرمي فيحتمل أن يكون هو هذا "

قال الالباني ثم رجعت الى " الجرح والتعديل " لابن ابي حاتم (4/1/19) 
" محمد بن عمر وهو ابن أبي حفض النصاري العطار روى عن السدي روى عنه ابو نعيم "

الخلاصة :

" قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فقد تبين أن محمد بن أبي حفص الأنصاري ه محمد بن عمر الأنصاري العطار وأنه معروف برواية ثلاثة من الثقات عنه :
·      عفيف بن سالم 
·      الحضرمي 
·      أبو نعيم
·      وهؤلاء كلهم ثقات 
·      ثم رأيت في " اللسان " : " محمد بن عمر بن أبي حفص العطار الأنصاري يري عنه عفيف بن سالم وأبو غسان كان ممن يخطئ قاله ابن حبان في " الثقات " فهذا راو رابع وهو ابو غسان واسمه مالك بن اسماعيل النهدي الكوفي لكن قوله : " ابن أبي حفص " إن لم يكن خطأ ففيه فائدة جديدة وهي أن أبا حفص جد محمد بن عمر وليس كنية أبيه كما هو صريح كلام ابن أبي حاتم المتقدم . والله اعلم .
والحديث حسن لغيره .لأن له شاهدا من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري به أتم منه .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم :

·      قال العلائي في " جامع التحصيل " (191)  :- رقبة بن مصقلة قال الدارقطني  في العلل ( 12/83/2448) لم يسمع من أنس رضي الله عنه شيئاً

·      وجاء في " علل الدراقطني "(   2448) 

وسئل عن حديث رقبة بن مصقلة  عن أنس  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " حبذا المتخللون من أمتي " فقال يرويه يرويه عفيف بن سالم عن محمد بن أبي حفص العطار عن رقبة بن مصقلة مرسلاً
. والمحفوظ : عن رقبة عن أنس بن مالك ورقبة لم يسمع من أنس شيئاً .


وجاء من طريق آخر : أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1/203/2) 
والحديث " تخللوا من الطعام فإنه ليس شيء أشد على الملك الذي على العبد أن يجد من أحدكم ريح الطعام " 
والحديث " ضعفه الألباني في " ارواء الغليل " ( حديث رقم 1975) ( ج7/ص 34) 

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :

"لكن الجملة الأولى منه : " حبذا المتخللون من أمتي " أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " والحربي في " الحربيات " ( 2/48/2) والقضاعي ( ق108/2) وقال الطبراني : " تفرد به إبن عمار "
" وابن عمار ثقة حافظ وهو محمد بن عبد الله بن عمار وكذلك سائر الرواة غير ابن أبي جعفر قال الهيثمي : " لم أجد له ترجمة " وقال : والظاهر أنه الذي في " الجرح " ( 3/2/224) .. ثم تبين لي أن محمدا هذا هو محمد بن أبي حفص الأنصاري وأنه هو محمد ابن عمر أبي حفص الأنصاري وأنه روى عنه أربعة من الثقات وقال فيه ابن حبان : " كان ممن يخطئ " ) ا ه 


·      وقال الشوكاني رحمه الله في " الفوائد المجموعة "( ج1/ ص10 ) حديث ( 21) حديث : " حبذا المتخللون من أمتي "
قال الصغاني رحمه الله :
" موضوع وكذا قال في حديث تخليل الأصابع في الوضوء وتخليلها بعد الطعام " ) انتهى .
وقال ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد " ( 4/281) :
" لا يثبت .."

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/215) وأحمد ( 3/447) من طريق وكيع بن الجراح ابن مليح : ثنا أبي عن عبد الله بن عيسى عن أمية بن هند بن سهل بن حنيف عن عبد الله بن عامر قال : " انطلق عامر بن ربيعة وسهل بن حنيف يريدان الغسل ..... فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا رأى أحدكم من أخيه ومن نفسه ومن ماله ما يعجبه فليبركه فإن العين حق " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد "
ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وفيه نظر " فإن أمية بن هند أورده الذهبي في " الميزان " وقال : " قال ابن معين : لا أعرفه . قلت : روى عنه سعيد بن أبي هلال وغيره " انتهى.
" ولم يذكر توثيقه عن أحد وقد وثقه ابن حبان ( 4/41و6/70) فهو مجهول الحال 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله في " التقريب ": " مقبول "
قال الألباني رحمه الله : " يعني لين الحديث إلا إذا توبع ولم أجد له متابعا في هذا الحديث .
وقال رحمه الله :
" لكن الحديث صحيح فقد جدت له طريقا أخرى أخرجه ابن قانع في كتابه " معجم الصحابة " في ترجمة " سهل بن حنيف .
والله أعلم

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
" قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " (ج1/ص286/ ترجمة 553) ط بشار عواد معروف "
أمية بن هند المزني يعد في أهل الحجاز 
قال عثمان الدارمي : سألت يحيى بن معين  عن امية ابن هند فقال : " لا أعرفه "
روى له النسائي وابن ماجه ) انتهى .
قال الدكتور بشار في هامش تعليقه على الترجمة :
" نقل الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان " ( 1/276) ثم قال : " روى عنه سعيد بن أبي هلال وغيره فكأنه رده وقد جعله ابن حبان رحمه الله اثنين فذكر في التابعين من ثقاته : " أمية بن هند : يروي عن أبي أمامة روى عنه سعيد بن أبي هلال ثم قال في اتباع التابعين : " أمية بن هند بن سهل بن حنيف . يروي عن عبد الله بن عامر بن ربيعة . روى عنه عبد الله بن عيسى ... وقد عده البخاري رحمه الله واحدا ولكنه فيما قال له عبدالله بن صالح عن الليث عن خالد بن يزيد عن سعيد بن ابي هلال انه : " أمية بن هند " أما في رواية البخاري عن محمود عن وكيع عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عيسى فهو : " أمية بن هند بن سعد بن سهل بن حنيف . وروى بعد ذلك ان ابن اسحاق سمع هند بن سعد بن سهل : ان سهلا توفي بالعراق " وهذا كله لا لبس فيه فهند هذا هو والد أمية ولعل اسم أبيه " سعد " قد سقط عند ابن حبان ؟! ) انتهى .

ثانيا :
·      السنة ان يبرك الإنسان إذا رأى ما يعجبه للسنة .
لحديث الذي أخرجه مالك ( 3/118) وعنه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1424) عن محمد بن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف أنه سمع أباه يقول : اغتسل أبي سهل بن حنيف ....فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه ووسلم : " علام يقتل أحدكم أخاه ! ألا بركت ؟ إن العين حق توضأ له " فتوضأ له عامر فراح سهل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس به بأس " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة "( ج6/ص149) 
" إسناد صحيح "
·      إذا رأى أحدكم من نفسه أو ماله أو من أخيه ما يعجبه فليدع له بالبركة فٍان العين حق " . 
رواه ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ص 168 والحاكم 4 / 216 وصححه  الألباني في " الكلم الطيب " 243
·      بعض الناس إذا أعجبه شيء قال " ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله " ويستدل بالآية من سورة الكهف ولا دلالة فيها وبحديث  " وأما الحديث : فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من رأى شيئاً فأعجبه فقال : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله : لم تصبه العين " . 
والحديث ضعيف جدّاً ! 
قال الهيثمي : رواه البزار من رواية أبي بكر الهذلي ، وهو ضعيف جدّاً . 
" مجمع الزوائد " 5 / 21 .
والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق207/2) ثنا وهب بن بقية : أنا خالد عن الجريري عن أبي نضرة عن أبي سعيد قال : " مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على نهر من ماء وهو على بغل والناس صيام والمشاة كثير فقال : " اشربوا " فجعلا ينظرون إليه فقال : فذكره فجعلوا ينظرون إليه فحول وركه فشرب وشرب الناس "


ثم رواه ( 87/2) ثنا زهير : ثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث : حدثني أبي : ثنا الجريري به بلفظ :
" قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على نهر من ماء السماء والناس صيام في يوم صائف وهم مشاة وروسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بغلته فقال : " اشربوا أيها الناس " قالوا : نشرب يا رسول الله ؟! قال : فقال : " إني لست مثلكم إني أيسر منكم إني راكب "
" فأبوا فثنى نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخذه فنزل فشرب وشرب الناس وما كان يريد أن يشربه "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده صحيح من الوجهين والجريري ه أبو مسعود سعيد بن إياس البصري ثقة من رجال الشيخين وكان قد اختلط لكن لم يكن اختلاطه فاحشا كما قال ابن حبان ولعله لذلك أخرج له الشيخان "

والحديث أخرجه أحمد في " مسنده " ( 3/21) ثنا يزيد : أنا أبو مسعود الجريري به نحوه .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" ويزيد هو ابن هارون الواسطي وهو ثقة أيضا من رجال الشيخين لكن قول المعلق على " مسند أبي يعلى " ( 2/338) : أنه قديم السماع من الجريري وهم محض لمخالفته لما في " التهذيب " عن العجلي : " روى عنه في " الاختلاط يزيد بن هارون وابن المبارك ...." . 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج3/ص136-137) ط بشار عواد معروف 
" سعيد بن إياس الجريري ابو مسعود البصري :
قال ابو طالب : عن أحمد بن حنبل : الجريري محدث أهل البصرة 
وقال عباس الدوري : عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة
وقال ابو حاتم : تغير حفظه قبل موته فمن كتب عنه قديما فهو صالح وه حسن الحديث 
وقال يحيى بن سعيد القطان : عن كهمس : أنكرنا الجريري أيام الطاعون 
وقال أحمد بن حنبل : عن يزيد بن هارون : ربما ابتدأنا الجريري وكان قد أنكر 
وقال يحيى بن معين : عن محمد بن أبي عدي : لا نكذب الله سمعنا من الجريري وهو مختلط
وقال النسائي : ثقة أنكر أيام الطاعون 
روى له الجماعة ) انتهى .

فائدة :
قال الالباني رحمه الله في تخريجه لحديث " سمرة في الماشية وصححه الترمذي " في " ارواء الغليل " ( ج8/ ص 160-161) 
اخرجه الترمذي ( 1/243) وابوداود ( 2619) والبيهقي ( 9/359) عن طريق الحسن عن  سمرة بن جندب ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " اذا اتى احدكم على ماشية ...الحديث "
قال البيهقي رحمه الله :

تفرد به سعيد بن إياس الجريري ، وهو من الثقات ، إلا أنه اختلط في آخر عمره ، وسماع يزيد بن هارون عنه بعد اختلاطه . ورواه أيضا حماد بن سلمة عن الجريري ، وليس بالقوي " . قلت : إن كان يعني أن السند إلى حماد بن سلمة بذلك ليس بالقوي ، فممكن ، وإن كان يعنى أن حمادا نفسه ليس بالقوي أو أنه روي عنه في الاختلاط ، فليس بصحيح ، لان حمادا ثقة ، وفيه كلام لا يضر ، وقد روى عن الجريري قبل الاختلاط ، قال العجلي : " بصري ثقة ، اختلط بآخره ، روى عنه في الاختلاط يزيد بن هارون وابن المبارك وابن أبي عدي ، وكلما روى عنه مثل هؤلاء الصغار فهو مختلط ، إنما الصحيح عنه حماد بن سلمة والثوري وشعبة . . . " . علما أن اختلاط الجريري لم يكن فاحشا كما قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان . وقال الامام أحمد ( 3 / 85 ) : ثنا علي بن عاصم ثنا سعيد بن إياس الجريري عن أبي نضرة به . قلت : وعلي بن عاصم قال في " التقريب " : " صدوق يخطئ ، ويصر " .

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي روي من طرق عن أبي أمامة الباهلي : صدي بن عجلان قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألا أخبرك بأفضل أو أكثر من ذكرك الليل مع النهار والنهار مع الليل ؟ أن تقول : سبحان الله عدد ما خلق سبحان الله ملء ما خلق سبحان الله عدد ما في الأرض والسماء سبحان الله ملء ما في السماء والأرض سبحان الله ملء ما خلق سبحان الله عدد ما أحصى كتابه وسبحان الله ملء كل شيء وتقول : الحمد لله مثل ذلك ) 

الأولى : عن ابن عجلان عن مصعب بن محمد بن شرحبيل عن محمد ابن سعد بن زرارة عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرّ به وهو يحرك شفتيه فقال : " ماذا تقول يا أبا أمامة ؟ قال : أذكر ربي قال : ... فذكره .
أخرجه النسائي في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( رقم 166) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2331-موارد الظمآن ) والروياني في " مسنده " (30/221/1) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 8122) لكن في إسناده خلط !
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا إسناده حسن رجاله ثقات على الخلاف المعروف في محمد بن عجلان .

الثانية :
عن سالم بن أبي الجعد قال : حدثني أبو أمامة به نحوه 
اخرجه الحاكم ( 1/513) ومن طريقه البيهقي في " الدعوات " ( رقم 132) وأحمد ( 5/249) 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو كما قالا " .
والثالثة :
عن المعتمر بن سليمان : سمعت ليثا عن عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق عن أبي عبد الرحمن القاسم عن أبي أمامة مرفوعا نحوه إلا أنه قال : " ( الحمد لله ) مكان ( سبحان الله ) 
أخرجه الروياني ( 30/220/2) والطبراني في الكبير ( 7930) وفي " الدعاء " ( 1744) وزاد في آخره :" تعلمهن وعلمهن عقبك من بعدك " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وليث بن أبي سليم وهو ضعيف كان قد اختلط وقول الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 10/93)  أنه مدلس فمن أوهامه وابن أبي المخارق ضعيف 
وخالف معتمرا أبو اسرائيل فقال : عن ليث عن يزيد بن الأصم عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء ... فخالف في الإسناد وجعله من مسند أبي الدرداء 
وأبو إسرائيل ضعيف واسمه إسماعيل بن خليفة الملائي ) ا ه 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
قلت :وقد ذكر الألباني رحمه الله غيرها من الطرق في السلسلة الصحيحة ولذا قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في " الترغيب " ( 2/253) : " رواه أحمد وابن أبي الدنيا واللفظ له والنسائي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان في " صحيحيهما " باختصار والحاكم وقال : صحيح على شرط الشيخين ورواه الطبراني بإسنادين أحدهما حسن .."

ومن بحث " ليث بن ابي سليم ومرويات في كتب الستة " دراسة نقدية 
وفي مبحث " ترجمته "( ص5) 
قال ابوداود سألت يحيى عن ليث فقال : لا بأس به 
وقال العجلي : جائز الحديث لا بأس به 
وقال فضيل بن عياض : أعلم اهل الكوفة بالمناسك ..
وقال ومن كانت هذه حاله فالصواب :
·      قبول حديثه فيما وثق به وهو ما كان من حديثه في باب المناسك إلا أن يكون مما رواه بعد الاختلاط
·      وقبول حديث من سمع منه قبل الاختلاط وقد نص ابن حجر على ان الثوري سمع منه قبل الاختلاط وتبين لنا بعد دراسة أحاديثه أنه يضاف إلى الثوري عبد الله بن إدريس وهو من ثقات الكوفيين من طبقة الثوري 
·      ويقبل حديث ثقات طبقة الثوري وابن ادريس عن ليث إذا لم تعل إلا بأنها من روايته كان للحديث متابعات أو شواهد صحيحة وبخلاف ذلك فهو ضعيف خاصة إذا كان من رووايته عن طاووس ما لم يكن له متابعات قوية 

وملخص مبحث " م ليث بن ابي سليم ومروياته  في الكتب الستة  ( ص 6) 
·      " لم يخرج له البخاري الا حديثين ذكرهما تعليقا متابعة 
الاول : في كتاب " الحد " باب ما ينهى من الطيب للمحرم وللمحرمة 
      وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (4/53) : " أي تابع 
      مالكا  على وقفه ولم يقف على من وصل طريق الليث " 
الثاني : في كتاب الطب " باب الشفاء في ثلاثة 

·      لم يخرج الامام مسلم الا في موضع واحد مقرونا بغيره متابعة اخرجه في اللباس والزينة باب : تحريم استعمال إناء الذهب والفضة 

·       وقال ( ص 20 )  وخلاصة ما اخرج له الترمذي خمسة وعشرين حديثا:
        " روى الترمذي خمسة وعشرين حديثا من حديث ليث : اربعة في باب الشواهد واحد عشر لم يخرج في بابها او موضوعها غيرها اثنان منها ليبين الخلاف فيهما على ليث في رفعه ووقفه وسبعة لبيان ضعفها واثنان صدر بهما بابيهما واخرج له شواهد وواحد تعليقا 
·      احد عشر حديثا من حسن حديثه
·      واربعة عشر حديثا ضعيفا 
·      والاحاديث السبعة الباقية 

( ص 23 ) ومرويات ليث بن أبي سليم عند أبي داود :
" روى له أبو داود ستة أحاديث اربعة لبيان ضعفها وواحد صدر به بابه والسادس تعليقا 

( ص33 ) مرويات ليث بن ابي سليم عند ابن ماجه 
" اخرج له ابن ماجه خمسة وعشرين حديثا "
·      عشرة احاديث من حسان حديثه
·      خمسة عشر حديثا ضعيفا 

وقال ( ص 34) 
" اخرج له اصحاب الكتب الستة الا النسائي وبلغ مجموع ما اخرجوا له بالمكرر تسعة وخمسين حديثا " 

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم :

وكذلك تتابع الهيثمي على مقولته في تخريجه " لاحاديث ليث بن ابي سليم " كما في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 4/157) بقوله :
" " رواه أحمد وفيه ليث بن ابي سليم وهو مدلس "

قال الالباني رحمه الله في " ارواء الغليل " ( ج6/ص5) :
" وهذا – قول الهيثمي رحمه الله – فمن اوهامه المتركزة فيه فإنه تكرر هذا القول منه في الليث هذا وما علمت احدا رماه بالتدليس "

وقال كما في " مجمع الزوائد " ( ج10/ص 377) : " رواه الطبراني في " الاوسط " وفيه ليث بن ابي سليم وهو مدلس " ) – أي – حديث " إني سيد الناس يوم القيامة .. الحديث 
وقال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله كما في كتابه " الشفاعة " ( ح 23) :
" تعقيبا على قول الهيثمي رحمه الله :
" ومختلط كما في " الميزان " فالاشبه انه موقوف "والله اعلم وقد تابع ليث بن ابي سليم عبد الله المختار كما في كتاب الالكائي ( ج6/ص1113) ولكن الوقف اصح والله اعلم .



وفي كتاب الشيخ "  محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف رحمه الله " تكميل النفع بما لا يثبت به رفع ولا وقف "
قال الشيخ محمد بن عمرو بن عبد اللطيف ( ص 88) :
( ... وإني استعنت الله جلا وعلا في نقل بحث قيم للحافظ السيوطي روح الله روحه بشان ليث بن أبي سليم هذا لم أجد له مثله في الدقة وطوول النفس بشأن غيره من الرواة اذا قال في رسالة : " أعذب المناهل في حديث " من قال أنا عالم فهو جاهل " من كتابه " الحاوي " ( 2/7-8) : ( ... وهذا الحديث حكم عليه الحفاظ بالوهم في رفعه فإن ليث بن أبي سليم متفق على ضعفه ..) ا ه 
وقال الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف : " والحاصل أنه كان في صحة عقله كثير التخليط في حديثه بحيث جرح بسبب ذلك ثم طرأ له بعد ذلك الاختلاط في عقله فازداد حاله سوءا ....)
وقال الشيخ ( ص 90-91) :
" وقد أطال الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله النفس في بيان حال ليث بن أبي سليم بما لم أره لغيره ويا ليته ثبت على هذا المنهج في عامة كتاباته لا فيما يمس جناب العلماء فحسب إذا لسد الباب على الكثيرين ممن تعقبوه واستدركوا عليه ممن أتوا بعده كالحافظ المناوي فمن بعده ومع ذلك فلي مؤاخذة واحدة على التحقيق السابق أعني حكايته اتفاق العلماء على ضعف ليث ففيها نظر فقد قواه ابن معين في رواية قال ابوداود : وسألت يحيى عن ليث فقال : لا بأس به وقال عامة شيوخه لا يعرفون وقال البرقاني : سألت الدراقطني عنه : فقال صاحب سنة يخرج حديثه 
وقال ابن شاهين في " الثقات " قال عثمان بن ابي شيبة : ليث صدوق ولكن ليس بحجة وهذه النقول في " التهذيب " ( 8/467-468)
ثم وجدت للسيوطي في " اللآلئ " ( 1/101) كلاما يعارض ما ههنا ورده الالباني في " الضعيفة " ( 1/436-437) ورجح اجماعهم على تضعيفه وفيه نظر أيضا نعم لا يفيد في تقوية أمر ليث شيئا فإن العمل على تضعيفه وإطراح حديثه ولكن ينبغي للحافظ السيوطي عفا الله عنه إيراد هذه الأقوال ودفعها بغيرها من الطعون 
أقول : وقول الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله في مواضع من " المجمع " أوردنا احدها في " الحديث الثالث " في حق ليث وهو " ثقة مدلس " مما لا وجه له بشطريه : أما التوثيق فكلا كما علمت وأما الرمي بالتدليس فلم أر من سبق الهيثمي إليه نعم رماه ابن الجوزي رحمه الله بتدليس الشيوخ اذا كان يروى عن أبي اليقظان عثمان بن عمير وهو واه فيقول : عثمان بن أبي حميد كما أوردته في " البدائل " ( 169 نقلا عن كتاب ابن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " 
ونازعني أحد الكرام في ذلك بأن تخليط  لا تدليس فالله أعلم .
على ان اطلاق التدليس في هذه الحالة عليه لا يحسن اذا روى عن شيوخه المعروفين وسماهم كمجاهد وعطاء وطاوس وعمرو بن مرة وطلحة بن مصرف ونافع وعكرمة ونحوهم ..

وقال الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف ( ص 92) :
" وفي الحديث الذي اخرجه في " الإيمان " ( 54 )  و " المصنف " (11/36) وابي نعيم ( 1/276) وعبدالله بن احمد في " السنة " ( 820) وابن بطة في " الإبانة " ( 915) من طرق عنه عن عمرو بن مرة به ولفظه : " القلوب أربعة ..)
ولم يتفطن الألباني للانقطاع المذكور فقال في تخريج " الأيمان " " حديث موقوف صحيح " وقد خالفه يعني الأعمش ليث بن ابي سليم فقال : عن عمرو بن مرة عن ابي البختري عن ابي سعيد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره وليث ضعيف لا سيما اذا خالف الثقات " 
وقال ( ص 93) :
" والحاصل ان الحديث لا يصح رفعه ولا وقفه وقد اضطرب فيه ليث اضطرابا عجيبا ..." 
قلت : ما سبق تعليق الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف على الحديث ( 19) كما في " تكميل النفع " من كتابه .
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ ابن عدي رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي ( رقم 489) والحسن بن شقيق في " المنتقى من الأمالي " ( 42/2) وابن عدي ( 300/2و325/1) وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 1/176|) عن محمد بن حميد عن موسى بن وردان عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله : " التمسوا الساعة التي ترجى في يوم الجمعة بعد العصر إلى غيبوبة الشمس " 

قال ابن عدي رحمه الله :
" محمد بن حميد – ويقال : حماد بن أبي حميد – حديثه مقارب وهو مع ضعفه يكتب حديثه "
وقال في موضع آخر :
" لا يرويه عن موسى غير محمد بن أبي حميد ومحمد ليّن "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" نعم هو لين ولكنه قد توبع ولعل الترمذي أشار إلى ذلك بقوله عقبه : " حديث غريب من هذا الوجه وقد روي عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير هذا الوجه "

·      والمتابع له ابن لهيعة أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1/258/747) وفي " الأوسط ( 1/10/135- ترقيم الالباني ) من طريق يحيى بن بكير : ثنا ابن لهيعة عن موسى بن وردان به وزاد في آخره : " وهي قدر هذا يعني : قبضته "

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :

·      " لم يروه عن مووسى إلا بان لهيعة " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

·      ومن الطرائف ان قوله هذا مردود بقول ابن عدي المتقدم وروايته كما أن قول ابن عدي مردود بقول الطبراني وروايته وجل من أحاط بكل شيء علما "
والحديث حسن عندي بمجموع الطريقين ثم انه يرتقي الى درجة الصحة بحديث جابر رضي الله عنه مرفوعا نحوه أتم منه رواه ابوداود وغيره وهو فيه برقم ( 963) . والله أعلم 


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم :

·      " تابع ابن لهيعة محمد بن أبي حميد 
" حدثنا عبد الله بن الصباح الهاشمي البصري العطار حدثنا عبيد الله بن عبد المجيد الحنفي حدثنا محمد بن ابي حميد حدثنا موسى بن وردان عن أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " التمسوا الساعة التي ترجى في يوم الجمعة بعد العصر إلى غيبوبة الشمس "
اخرجه الترمذي في " السنن " ( ج2/ص360/ح489) وعنه البغوي في " شرح السنة ( ج4/ص298/ ح1051) والكامل في الضعفاء لابن عدي ( ج8/ص63)  وغيرها ..

ثانيا :
·      وفي بحث " الشيخ " عبدالقدوس محمد نذير " " احاديث الجمعة دراسة نقدية وفقهية " الدار العلمية دلهي – الهند 
قال ( ص68- 77) :
متى ساعة الإجابة :
" وقد اختلف العلماء في تعيين هذه الساعة على أقوال كثيرة ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (2/416) أكثر من أربعين قولا ..
وقال ( ص 74) عن حديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي بعد ان ذكر استغراب الترمذي 
" وأشار الحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " الى حديث الترجمة ( 2/420) وقال رحمه الله : " إسناده ضعيف "
وقال مؤلفه :
" لكن تابع ابن لهيعة محمد بن أبي حميد – عند الطبراني – عن موسى بن وردان عن أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ابتغوا الساعة التى ترجى في الجمعة ... الحديث 
وابن لهيعة – أيضا – ضعيف ولكن يعتضد به في المتابعات 
وقال المنذري رحمه الله في " الترغيب والترهيب " ( 2/79)
" وإسناده أصلح من إسناد الترمذي 
وذكره الهيثمي في " مجمعه " ( 2/166) وقال : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وفيه ابن لهيعة واختلف في الاحتجاج به وبقية رجاله ثقات وهو عند الترمذي دون قوله " وهي قدر هذا " 
فمتابعة ابن لهيعة لمحمد بن أبي حميد يقوى أمره ويرفع الحديث إلى درجة الحسن لغيره " ) انتهى ا ه 

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله 
وهم الذهبي رحمه الله 
وهم المنذري رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي رواه ابن أبي الدنيا * في " التهجد " ( 2/60) : حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن محمد بن إسحاق الأذرعي : ثنا زيد بن الحباب : نا إسرائيل عن ميسرة بن حبيب عن المنهال بن عمرو بن زر بن حبيش عن حذيفة بن اليمان : " أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصليت معه المغرب فلما فرغ صلى فلم يزل يصلي حتى صلى العشاء ثم خرج فتبعته قال : من هذا ؟ قلت : حذيفة قال : " اللهم اغفر لحذيفة ولأمه "

قال الالباني رحمه الله :
" وهو في المسند ( 5/391) ثنا حسين بن محمد به أتم منه . ثم اخرجه احمد ( 5/404) والحاكم ( 1/312) من طريق زيد بن الحباب به مختصرا ليس فيه حديث الترجمة ورواية الحاكم مختصرة جدا ليس فيها الا الصلاة بين المغرب والعشاء 

الأوهام:
·      عزاه المنذري رحمه الله في " الترغيب " ( 1/205) للنسائي باسناد جيد هكذا اطلق العزو للنسائي رحمه الله وهو انما اخرجه في " السنن الكبرى / المناقب " ( 5/80-81) 
·      قول الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
·      موافقة الذهبي له وهو من اوهامهما لان ميسرة بن حبيب ليس من رجالهما وهو ثقة .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال محقق كتاب " التهجد وقيام الليل " لابن أبي الدنيا الفاضل مسعد السعدني ( ص 13) 
·      ومؤلفه :" هو عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد ابو بكر القرشي الاموي الحنبلي المشهور بابن ابي الدنيا ولد ( 208 ه ) وأهم شيوخه 
-      أبوه محمد بن عبيد 
-      الإمام الزاهد البرجلاني 
-      الحافظ ابو عثمان الضبي الملقب بسعدويه 
-      الإمام الرباني أحمد بن حنبل 
-      ابو عبيد القاسم بن سلام 
-      ابو عبدالله محمد بن سعد كاتب الواقدي 
-      علي بن الجعد صاحب الجعديات 
-      الحافظ ابو خيثمة زهير بن حرب وغيرهم 
·      وفاته : مات ابن ابي الدنيا سنة 281 ه 

قال محققه ( ص 21) :
" وقد نسب اليه كتاب الزهد واشار بعض المفهرسين انه في معهد المخطوطات ثم اذا به هو " الزهد " للامام هناد بن السرى وهو مطبوع وقد علق هذا الخطأ محقق كتاب الزهد .

قال محققه ( ص 142) عن حديث الترجمة :
" صحيح " اخرجه الترمذي برقم ( 2781) والنسائي واحمد وغيرهم والحديث له شواهد في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 2132) ) انتهى ا ه
قلت : العبد الفقير لعفو ربه :
" وقد وقع في الوهم محقق " التهجد ووقيام الليل " لابن ابي الدنيا  الذي وقع فيه الحافظ المنذري عفا الله عنهم وغفر لهم " 
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الإمام ابن أبي العز الحنفي رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في ( 3/164/2) وعنه أبو علي الصواف في " الفوائد " ( 3/166) ورواه الضياء في " المختارة " ( 226/2) بإسنادين عن شبل ابن عباد عن سليمان الأحول عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس : " أنه سكب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وضوءاً عند خالته ميمونة فلما خرج قال : من وضع لي وضوئي ؟ قالت : ابن أختي يا رسول الله قال : " اللهم فقّهه في الدين وعلّمه التأويل " 

قال الضياء رحمه الله :

" قصدنا من هذا الحديث : " علمه التأويل " وأما قوله : " فقّهه في الدين " فقد أخرج في الصحيحين " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" فقد أخرجه " فقهه في الدين " البخاري في " الوضوء " ( باب 10) ومسلم ( 7/158) من طريق أخرى بلفظ : " اللهم فقهه في الدين " وفي رواية للبخاري في " الفضائل " : " اللهم علمه الكتاب " وفي أخرى " ... علمه الحكمة " وصححه الترمذي ( 3824) وهو مخرج في الروض النضير " ( 395) ) انتهى .

قال الضياء رحمه الله :

" ولم يخرجا : " وعلّمه التأويل " وهذه زيادة حسنة "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وصححه الحاكم ( 3/534) 
" ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وبالجملة فالحديث صحيح بهذا التمام وقد عزاه في " شرح الطحاوية " ( ص 234) للبخاري وهو وهم كما كنت نبهت عليه في تخريج الحديث هناك وقد ذكرت ان الامام أحمد رواه من طريق أخرى بلفظ آخر ..) انتهى .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه " شرح الطحاوية " ( ص7) :
" ومخطوطة الشرح التي وجدت كانت غفلا من اسم المؤلف فلم يعرف إذ ذاك من هو ؟ وكانت نسخة سقيمة كثيرة الغلط والتحريف ولما توجد منه مخطوطة صحيحة بعد .
" ولكن الشرح نفيس وابحاثه دقيقة عميقة وتحقيقاته بديعة متقنة وقد طبع للمرة الاولى 1349ه بمكة المكرمة في المطبعة السلفية ) انتهى .
· ومن والأوهام التي وقعت للامام ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله وقد تتبع بعضا منها الشيخ احمد شاكر ونبه على بعضها في تخريجه لاحاديث شرح العقيدة الطحاوية منها 
· قال ابن ابي العز الحنفي( ص 109) بعد نقله الحديث " عليكم بالصدق فان الصدق يهدي الى البر وان البر يهدي الى الجنة وما يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا واياكم والكذب ...." وعزاه للصحيحين 
قال الشيخ احمد شاكر في هامش تعليقه ( ص110) ط وزارة الشؤون الاسلامية والاوقاف السعودية 
" ... لان الرواية التي نقلها المؤلف اقرب الالفاظ الى رواية مسلم من طريق وكيع وابي معاوية كلاهما عن الاعمش وكذلك رواه احمد 4108 عن وكيع وابي معاوية وقد تساهل المؤلف في نسبة الحديث بهذا اللف للصحيحين لان البخاري إنما روى بعضه بنحو معناه مختصرا من طريق آخر ولعله تبع في ذلك المنذري في " الترغيب والترهيب " ( 4/26) فقد تساهل ايضا ونسبه للبخاري . انظر فتح الباري ( 10/422-423) 

· وقال الشيخ احمد شاكر ( ص 111) في هامش تعليقه على قوله : " في المطبوعة : " على عقلي " ! فقال رحمه الله : " وهو خطأ فاحش لعله من الناسخ بل هو كلام غير معقول وحاشا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يقول هذا بل ان بعض العلماء فسر خشيته على نفسه في هذا الحديث بأنه خشي الحنون ! واستنكره الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " الفتح " ( 1/23) قال : " وابطله ابو بكر بن العربي وحق له ان يبطل " 

· وكذلك وهم ابن ابي العز الحنفي في عزوه للصحيحين فقال الشيخ احمد ( ص 118) في هامش تعليقه على " شرح الطحاوية " 

" كتب مصححوا الطبعة السلفية استدراكا في آخر الكتاب على هذا الموضع نصه : قد اطلعنا في الصحيحين كما نبه الشارح على مظان في البخاري في باب خاتم النبيين ما نصه : " إن مثلي ومثل الأنبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بنى بيتا فأحسنه وأجمله إلا موضع لبنة من زاوية فجعل الناس يطوفون به ويعجبون له ويقولون : هلا وضعت هذه اللبنة ؟ قال : فأنا اللبنة وأنا خاتم النبيين " 

· وكذلك ( ص 136) فقال الشيخ شاكر رحمه الله في قوله تعالى " ( إنه لقول رسول كريم ) جاءت مرتين في سورة الحاقة وليس بعدها الوصف بلفظ ( أمين ) والاخرى في سورة التكوير ثم بعدها ( ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين . مطاع ثم أمين ) فتعبير الشارح بقوله : وايضا فقوله رسول أمين ) – فيه شيء من التساهل لم يرد به حكاية التلاوة وإنما اراد المعنى فقط ولو قال : " وايضا فوصف الرسول بانه " امين " ..." كان ادق واجود ) انتهى .
· وقال ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله في الحديث : " وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلاكما محسن لا تختلفوا فإن من كان قبلكم اختلفوا فهلكوا " رواه مسلم 
علق الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 294)
" نسبة الحديث لمسلم خطأ إما من الشارح وإما من الناسخ بل هو لفظ البخاري ( 51-52) من فتح الباري وقد نص الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 5/55-56) على انه لم يروه مسلم وقد رواه احمد في المسند بنحوه مطولا ومختصرا ..) انتهى .

· وقال الشيخ احمد شاكر ( ص301)
· " وفي المطبوعة " ابن عمرو " وهو خطا والحديثان من رواية عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب أنظر الاول : البخاري ( 12:170) ومسلم ( 1/33) وللثاني البخاري ( 10/428) ومسلم ( 1/33) 

· وقال شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 308)

" ولم أجد رواية الطبراني هذه ولكن في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 10/348) حديث بهذه المعنى رواه أحمد من حديث عائشة مرفوعا قال : " وفيه صدقة بن موسى وقد ضعفه الجمهور ..) انتهى .

· وقال شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 310)
· " حديث أبي بكر هذا في " المسند "( وليس فيه قوله هنا : ( نزلت قاصمة الظهر ...) وهو حديث ضعيف اسناده منقطع وكان الاجدر من الشارح ان يذكر حديث ابي هريرة في " المسند " ( 7380) لما نزلت هذه الآية " ( شقت على المسلمين وبلغت منهم ما شاء الله ان تبلغ فشكوا ذلك الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لهم : " قاربوا وسددوا فكل ما يصاب به المسلم كفارة حتى النكبة ينكبها " وهو حديث صحيح رواه مسلم في صحيحه ( 2/282) ... ولو رجع الشارح رحمه الله الى تفسير شيخه ابن كثير رحمه الله لوجد حديث ابي هريرة واحاديث آخر في معناه بعضها اصح اسنادا من حديث أبي بكر ) انتهى .

· وقال ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله في ( ص 378) 

· " وقال عمر رضي الله عنه " اتهموا الرأي في الدين فلو رأيتني يوم أبي جندل فلقد رأيتني وإني ارد أمر رسول الله ....

قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله في هامش تعليقه :
" كتب مصححو المطبوعة عند قوله " فأجتهد ولا آلو .." كذا بالأصل ولعله : رأيتني ولو استطيع أن أرد إلخ " وهذا انتقال نظر فإن الذي قال " ولو أستطيع " – هو سهل بن حنيف . وحديثه في البخاري ( 13/244) ومسلم ( 2/66) ... وقد رواه ابن حزم في " الإحكام بتصحيحنا ( 6/46) ..) ا ه انتهى .

· وكذلك قال ابن ابي العز الحنفي ( ص 397) 
" كما في الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لولا أن تدافنوا لدعوت الله أن يسمعكم من عذاب القبر ما أسمع " 
قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله :
" صحيح مسلم ( 2/358) ولكن ليس في آخره كلمة " ما أسمع " فلعل الشارح رآاها في رواية أخرى فإن البخاري لم يرو هذا الحديث ) انتهى .

· وقال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله في هامش تعليقه ( ص 410 ) على حديث ذكره شارح الطحاوية ابو العز الحنفي رحمه الله – " كل ابن آدم يبلى إلا عجب الذنب منه خلق ابن آدم ومنه يركب " 
قال محققه ( ص 410) :
" ليس هذا اللفظ في الصحيحين تماما ومعناه ثابت عند البخاري ( 8/424) و ( 529) ومسلم ( 2/383) من حديث ابي هريرة واقرب لفظ ما ذكره الشارح احدى رووايات مسلم : " كل ابن آدم يأكله التراب إلا عجب الذنب منه خلق وفيه يركب " والعجب " عظم لطيف في اصل الصلب وهو رأس العصعص هو مكان رأس الذنب من ذوات الاربع قاله الحافظ في " الفتح " .) ا ه انتهى .

· وقال الشيخ ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله ( ص 413) 
( روى الامام احمد والترمذي وابو بكر بن ابي الدنيا عن الحسن قال : سمعت ابا موسى الاشعري يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يعرض الناس يوم القيامة ثلاث عرضات فعرضتان جدال ومعاذير وعرضة تطاير الصحف فمن أوتي كتابه بيمينه وحوسب حسابا يسيرا دخل الجنة ومن أوتي كتابه بشماله دخل النار "

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص413) 
" وهم الشارح رحمه الله في نسبة هذا الحديث للترمذي من حديث ابي موسى فإن الترمذي رواه بنحو معناه ( 3/294) من طريق الحسن البصري عن ابي هريرة واشار الى حديث ابي موسى الاشعري فقال : " ولا يصح هذا الحديث من قبل ان الحسن لم يسمع من أبي هريرة . وقد رواه بعضهم علي بن علي وهو الرفاعي عن الحسن عن ابي موسى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ... وقال رحمه الله : وأما سماع الحسن عن عن ابي هريرة صحيح ثابت كما بينا في شرحنا للمسند ( 7138) .ا ه انتهى .

· وقال ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله : ( ص 459) 

" وقد روى النسائي بسنده عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الهل عليه وسلم أنه قال : " لا يصلي أحد عن أحد ولا يصوم أحد عن أحد ولكن يطعم عنه مكان كل يوم مدا من حنطة "

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 459) :

" هكذا ذكره الشارح منسوبا للنسائي من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعا ورفعه وهم يقينا إما من الشارح وإما من الناسخ وليس هو في سنن النسائي ولكنه في السنن الكبرى موقوفا على ابن عباس نقله الحافظ الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " ( 2/463) وكذلك جاء عن ابن عمر ونحوه موقوفا . ذكره مالك في " الموطأ " " أنه بلغه " عن ابن عمر ولم يذكر احد من شارحيه من رواه موصولا ً ولكن الحافظ الزيلعي نقله من مصنف عبد الرازق بإسناد صحيح عن ابن عمر وصرح الزيلعي بما يفيد أنه لم يعرفه مرفوعا قط "

وقال ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله ( ص 470) " وفيما رواه مسلم في صحيح ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ما من رجل يدعو الله بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا قطيعة رحم إلا أعطاه بها إحدى ثلاث خصال ...الحديث 
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في هامش تعليقه ( ص 470)
" لم أجده بهذا السياق في صحيح مسلم وقد رواه أحمد بنحوه في " المسند " ( 11150) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري وهو في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 10/248) 

وقال ابن ابي العز الحنفي ( ص 485) 

قوله وفي الصحيحين عن عمرو بن العاص ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثه على جيش ذات السلاسل فأتيته فقلت أي الناس احب اليك ؟ قال : " عائشة " قلت من الرجال ؟ قال " أبوها " قلت : ثم من ؟ قال : " عمر " وعد رجالا ً .

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 485) 
" وقد أوهم الشارح رحمه الله في نسبته للصحيحين فإن مسلما لم يروه في الا البخاري رحمهم الله ) انتهى .

وكذلك قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 486)
في الحديث الذي ذكره ابن ابي العز الحنفي انه اخرجه الشيخان وقال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله( 486) وقد اوهم الشارح ايضا نسبته الى الصحيحين فانه من افراد البخاري كما نص عليه الحافظ ( 7/123) 

· وكذلك قول ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله في ( ص496) قوله :
" وفي الصحيحين " عن ابن عمر قال : " كنا نقول ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيّ : افضل أمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعده – ابوبكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان "

قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله (496)
" هذا الحديث رواه البخاري ( 7/14) بلفظين اخرين وهو من افراده لم يروه مسلم في صحيحه كما نص على ذلك الحافظ ( 7/123) فقد تساهل الشارح رحمه الله ) ا ه انتهى .

· وكذلك وهم ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله في قوله * وفي صحيح مسلم عن قيس بن ابي حازم قال : رأيت يد طلحة التي وقى بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد قد شلت "
· 
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص 497)
" وقد وهم الشارح رحمه الله في نسبته لمسلم فإنه من افراد البخاري وقد رواه البخاري ( 7/66) وقد نص الحافظ على ذلك كما في الفتح ( 7/123) ووقوله " يوم أحد " ليس في لفظ البخاري وذكر الحافظ انه ثابت في رواية الاسماعيلي يعني في مستخرجه على البخاري ) انتهى .

· ووهم ابن ابي العز الحنفي في ( ص 498) حيث قال رحمه الله وفي الصحيحين عن حذيفة بن اليمان قال : جاء اهل نجران الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " لابعثن اليكم رجلا امينا حق امين " فاستشرف لها الناس قال فبعث ابا عبيدة بن الجراح "

قال الشيخ احمد شاكر ( ص 498)
" هذا لفظ مسلم ( 2/241) واما البخاري فرواه موجزا جدا ( 7/73) .

· ووهم الشيخ ابن ابي العز الحنفي( ص 499 ) حيث قال وثبت في صحيح مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : " لا يدخل النار احد بايع تحت الشجرة " 

قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله ( ص499)
" ولكنه ليس من حديث جابر بل من روايته عن ام مبشر ولفظه " لا يدخل النار ان شاء الله من اصحاب الشجرة احد الذين بايعوا تحتها "
روام مسلم ( 2/263) انتهى .

· ووهم الامام ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله ( ص 535) حيث قال رحمه الله :
· " وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : ان ناسا من اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه ووسلم سألوا أزواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عمله في السر ؟ فقال بعضهم ... الحديث 

قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله :
" وقد وهم الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله فذكره في تفسيره ( 3/214) فذكر انه في " الصحيحين عن عائشة " !! وقلده في وهمه تلميذه الشارح ابو العز الحنفي رحمه الله وما وجدته من حديث عائشة قط لا في الصحيحين ولا في غيرهما ما استطعت ) ا ه انتهى
قلت : العبد الفقير لعفو ربه :
" جزاك الله عن الاسلام وأهله خيرا "ونفع بعلمكم المسلمين كافة "

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" هذه كل الأوهام التي ذكرها الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله والتي وهم فيها الحافظ ابو العز الحنفي رحمه الله " تتبعتها في تعليقه على " شرحه وتعليقه على الطحاوية " رحمهم الله – ولعل الإمام ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله كتبها من حفظه فوهم في جلها رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 
والله اعلم .

ثانيا :
" وفي كتاب الفاضل " عبدالله بن عبيد بن عباد الحافي " " منهج الإمام ابن ابي العز الحنفي وأراؤه في العقيدة من خلال شرحه للطحاوية "
قدم له الدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود "
وهذا الكتاب رسالة علمية تقدم بها الباحث للحصول على درجة الماجستير في العقيدة الاسلامية "

قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود في تقدمته للكتاب :
· ان الشيخ ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله قد كتب الله له القبول فيالآفاق الاسلامية وخاصة شرحه للطحاوية ولذلك أساباب معروفة منها :
- أنه حنفي المذهب واتباع المذهب كثر في العالم الاسلامي 
- انه شرح عقيدة احد ائمة المذهب الحنفي ايضا وتميز شرحه بامور من اهمها اعتماده في الشرح على مذهب السلف ومخالفته للغالب الاكبر من الشراح الذين تاثروا بمناهج المتكلمين ومنها : طول الشرح وشموله حيث فاق جميع الشروح السابقة ومنها : اعتماده في المسائل الدقيقة المشكلة على ما كتبه الشيخان ابن تيمية وابن القيم فجاء شرحه وبيانه لها قويا مقنعا 
- تتلمذه على ائمة السلف في عصره وما قبله ومنها مناهج الاستدلال الشرعي
- انه رحمه الله كان صابرا محتسبا متمسكا بعقيدته السلفية مع انه ابتلى واوذي فيها ولم يكن له في زمنه من معين إلا القليل .

قال مؤلفه ( ص 8 ) 

" والطحاوي هو ابو جعفر احمد بن محمد بن سلامة الأزدي الحجري المصري الطحاوي فالازدي نسبة إلى أزد الحجر وهي قبيلة مشهورة من قبائل اليمن والحجري بطن من بطون الأزد والطحاوي نسبة الى طحاء قرية بصعيد مصر في الشمال منه غربي النيل .

قال عنه ابن عبد البر : كان عالما بجميع مذاهب الفقهاء ) 

وقال ( ص 10 ) :

" من مؤلفات الإمام الطحاوي رحمه الله رسالة في العقائد عرفت فيما بعد بالعقيدة الطحاوية وقد ضمنها أصول الاعتقاد وسلك فيها مسلك السلف وعالج فيها موضوعات العقيدة باسلوب سهل وميسر وقد لاقت هذه العقيدة استحسان اهل السنة والجماعة قاطبة 
يقول الشيخ تاج الدين السبكي " ... المذاهب الاربعة ولله الحمد في جميع العقائد واحدة .. فجمهور ها على الحق يقرون عقيدة ابي جعفر الطحاوي التي تلقاها العلماء سلفا وخلفا بالقبول "

ويقول العلامة عبد القادر بن بدران الدمشقي : وقد بنى أبو جعفر الطحاوي عقيدته على ما رواه عن أبي حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت وابي يوسف يعقوب بن ابراهيم وابي عبدالله محمد بن الحسن الشيباني وصرح بأنه نقل عنهم ما يعتقدون من اصول الدين ويدينون به رب العالمين وعقيدته هذه سلفية محضة وليت الحنفية من بعده جعلوا هذه العقيدة أساس معتقدهم " 

ويقول العلامة محمد بن مانع رحمه الله في حاشيته على متن الطحاووية تعليقا على قول الطحاوي : " على مذهب فقهاء الملة " قال رحمه الله : " اعلم ان ما ذكره المصنف في هذه العقيدة ليس مختصا بهؤلاء الأئمة المذكورين فقط فإن أهل السنة والجماعة من الأولين والآخرين عقيدتهم واحدة " 
قال مؤلفه ( ص14-16) :

".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / وهم ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله :



قال مؤلفه ( ص14-16) :

" تعقبات ابن العز الحنفي على بعض ما قرره الطحاوي :
·      وابن ابي العز الحنفي خالف الطحاوي في بعض المسائل وهي ثلاث على وجه التحديد :
·      قول الطحاوي " قديم بلا ابتداء " 
وقد بين الشارح ان اسم " القديم " ليس من الأسماء الحسنى فهو لا يتضمن مدحا وإنما معناه المتقدم على غيره ..
·      قوله " تعالى عن الحدود والغايات والاركان والاعضاء والادوات لا تحويه الجهات الست كسائر المبتدعات "
وهذه العبارة من الطحاوي من اشد ما تمسك به من شرح عقيدته من المتكلمين وهي عبارات مجملة تحتمل حقا وباطلا والناس فيها كما يقول ابن ابي العز ثلاث طوائف :
-      طائفة تنفيها وطائفة تثبتها وطائفة تفصل وهم المتبعون للسلف 
·      قوله " والايمان هو الإقرار باللسان والتصديق بالجنان وقوله : " والايمان واحد وأهله في أصله سواء "
وقد بين ابن ابي العز الحنفي ان هذا هو مذهب اصحاب ابي حنيفة رحمه الله فالعمل عندهم ليس من مسمى الايمان ان كان لازما له وواجبا بادلة الشرع تارك العمل مستحق للوعيد عندهم وبين رحمه الله ان هذا الذي عليه اتباع ابي حنيفة مخالف لما عليه جماهير اهل السنة والجماعة ولسماحة الشيخ الإمام المحدث عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله حاشية على متن الطحاوية علق فيها على هذه المسائل وغيرها وابان فيها مذهب السلف فجزاه الله خير الجزاء وهي مطبوعة ومتداولة .

قال مؤلفه ( ص 49) :

" لا يشك الناظر في شرح ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله انه سلفي المنهج متبع لما عليه الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله عليهم ولما عليه السلف الصالح من ائمة الاسلام ...ولا شك ابن ابي العز الحنفي قد تأثر تأثرا شديدا بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وهو وإن لم يلق شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية لأنه ولد بعد وفاته رحمه الله بثلاث سنين لكن وجوده في دمشق ونشاته فيها وهي موطن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ومكان انتشار آرائه وفتاواه .. وكذلك وفرة تلامذة شيخ الاسلام في دمشق كابن القيم وابن كثير والذهبي وغيرهم مما لا شك في ان ابن ابي العز قد التقى بهم وتأثربهم لا سيما ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله فقد نقل عنه كثيرا في الشرح وقد ظهر ذلك في شرحه للطحاوية وواضحا في ردوده على المخالفين ) ا  ه انتهى.
ومن أهم المعالم وسمات المنهج العقدي عند ابن ابي العز الحنفي :
-      انتسابه الى مذهب السلف دون غيرهم من الفرق وشديد الاعتماد على الكتاب والسنة والأثر فهو يقول في مقدمة الشرح : " وقد شرح هذه العقيدة غير واحد من العلماء ولكن رأيت بعض الشارحين قد أصغى إلى أهل الكلام المذموم واستمد منهم وتكلم بعباراتهم .. وقد أحببت ان أشرحها سالكا طريق السلف في عباراتهم وأنسج على منوالهم متطفلا عليهم وأحشر في زمرتهم ..فالهداية التامة والمعرفة الصادقة لا تتم الا باتباع سلف الامة رضوان الله عليهم وبهذا نعلم ان ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله وغن كان حنفيا في الفروع والغالب على الاحناف في عصره السير على منهج المدرسة الماتريدية الا ان ابن ابي العز الحنفي لم يكن متعصبا لأشياخه وأصحاب مذهبه بل كان صاحب اجتهاد واطلاع واسع مكنّه من الخروج من ربقة التقليد الأعمى ) 
-      وقال ( ص53) 
·      الالتزام بنصوص الكتاب والسنة في اصول الدين وفروعه وجعلها الميزان الذي توزن به الاقوال والافعال 
·      ابن ابي العز يحتج بخبر الآحاد في مسائل الاعتقاد يقول رحمه الله : " وخبر الواحد اذا تلقته الامة بالقبول عملا به وتصديقا له يفيد العلم اليقيني عند جماهير الامة وهو احد قسمي المتواتر ولم  يكن بين سلف الامة في ذلك نزاع كخبر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : " انما الاعمال بالنيات " وخبر ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه : " لا تنكح المرأة على عمتها ولا على خالتها " وكقوله : " يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب "
·      وقال ( ص 58) 
" تركيزه على توحيد الألوهية ضمن تقسيمه للتوحيد 
 " قسم ابن ابي العز التوحيد إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
·      الكلام في الصفات
·      توحيد الربوبية 
·      توحيد الألوهية 

وقال ( ص 61) :

·      رفض دعوى التعارض بين النقل الصحيح والنقل الصريح ورفض ما يترتب على ذلك من القول بالتأويل . إن من ابرز السمات للمدرسة السلفية رفض الدعوى الذائعة بين المتكلمين بتعارض النقل والعقل وقد قام شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بتأليف كتابه الكبير " درء تعارض العقل والنقل " للرد على هذه القضية التي تولى كبرها الفخر الرازي في كتابه " تأسيس التقديس " فأتى شيخ الإسلام على جميع ما في كتاب الرازي ونقضه حرفا حرفا واتى فيه بعجائب العلم القرآنية وسواطع الحجج الأثرية وقابل الحجج العقلية بمثلها وبما يبطلها ويؤيد الحق .. وملخص هذه الدعوى او ما يعرف بقانون الرازي ...

وقال ( ص 63) :
·      فحاصل كلام الرازي أنه اذا تعارضت الأدلة السمعية والأدلة العقلية فالاحتمالات اربعة :
-      ان يجمع بينهما وهو محال لأنه جمع بين النقيضين 
-      ان يردا جميعا وهو محال لأنه رفع للنقيضين 
-      ان يقدم السمع وهو محال لان العقل اصل النقل فلو قدمناه كان ذلك قدحا في العقل والقدح في اصل الشيء قدح فيه
-      ان يقدم العقل وهو الواجب ثم النقل بعد ذلك غما ان يتأول وإما أن يفوض هذا محصل قانون المتكلمين وقد ترتبت عليه النتائج التالية _ * رد النصوص وتكذيبها وبخاصة أحاديث الآحاد 
-* صرفها عن ظواهرها المتبادرة إلى الذهن والمفهومة من الخطاب العربي إلى انواع المجازات والتحريفات التي يسمونها تأويلات 
- وإن لم يتبرعوا باستخراج التأويلات ابقوها على ظاهرها مع اعتقاد عدم دلالتها على ذلك الظاهر .

وقال ( ص 85) :

وقد ندم كثير من أهل الكلام على اشتغالهم حتى قال أحد روسائهم وهو الفخر الرازي ابياتا يتأسف فيها على ما مضى من الايام الخالية التي قضاها في هذا الطريق قال :
-      نهاية اقدام العقول عقال * ***** و أكثر سعي العالمين ضلال
-      وأرواحنا في وحشة من جسومنا ** وحاصل دنيانا أذى ووبال 
-      ولم نستفد من بحثنا طول عمرنا ** سوى أن جمعنا فيه قيل وقالوا 

وقال : " وقد تأملت الطرق الكلامية والمناهج الفلسفية فما رأيتها تشفي عليلا ولا تروي غليلا ورايت اقرب الطرق طريقة القرآن ..

وقال أبو عبدالله الشهرستاني 

-      لعمري قد طفت المعاهد كلها ** وسيرت طرفي بين تلك المعالم 
-      فلم أر إلا واضعا كف حائر**** على ذقن أو قارعا سن نادم

وقال أبو المعالي الجويني :

" يا أصحابنا لا تشتغلوا بالكلام فلو عرفت أن الكلام يبلغ بي إلى ما بلغ ما اشتغلت به . وقال رحمه الله عند موته : " لقد خضت البحر الخضم وخليت أهل الإسلام وعلومهم ودخلت في الذي نهوني عنه والآن فغن لم يتدراكني ربي برحمته فالويل لابن الجويني وها أنا أموت على عقيدة أمي " 

وابن رشد الحفيد يقول في كتابه الذي صنفه ردا على ابي حامد في كتابه المسمى " تهافت الفلاسفة " فسماه " تهافت التهافت " قال : " ومن الذي قال في الإلهيات ما يعتد به "

وقال ( ص 88 ) :

" يعد شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن ابي العز خلاصة موجزة لعقيدة اهل السنة والجماعة بادلتها من الكتاب والسنة فقد جمع فيه الشارح نصوصا ومصادر ومباحث من مصادر شتى وغالب ذلك مما كتبه شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهما الله كما نقل عن كثير من اهل العلم 
" والحقيقة ان من اراد دراسة مصادر ابن ابي العز في الشرح لا يستطيع ان يغفل ما كتبه الشيخ العلامة عبد الرازق عفيفي رحمه الله فإن له ثبتا احال فيه الى المواضع التي رجع فيها الشارح الى كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم وقد طبع عدة مرات مع شرح الطحاوية وقد أثبت رحمه الله تسعة وستين موضعا في الشرح رجع فيها الشارح الى كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهم الله 

وقال ( ص 89) :
" وان ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله كان يهدف من عدم ذكر ولإشارة الى ابن تيمية وابن القيم وكتبهم لأنه كان يهدف من وراء هذا الصنيع الرواج لشرحه لا سيما بين اتباع ابي حنيفة الذين ينتمي كثير منهم في ذلك العصر الى مذهب ابي منصور الماتريدي وهم فرع من فروع المدرسة الكلامية ففي اخفاء اسم ابن تيمية نوع من الحكمة في الدعوة لهؤلاء الناس ) 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :
تصويب للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :


ما أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3552) حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي ثنا ابو كريب ثنا ابو خالد الأحمر عن داود بن ابي هند عن العباس بن عبد الرحمن عن عمران بن الحصين قال : " جاء حصين إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أرأيت رجلا كان يصل الرحم ويقري الضيف مات قبلك ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ " إن أبي وأباك في النار "فما مضت عشرون ليلة حتى مات مشركاً 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات غير العباس بن عبد الرحمن وهو مولى بني هاشم لا يعرف إلا برواية داود عنه كما في " تاريخ البخاري " ( 4/1/5) والجرح والتعديل ( 3/211) ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا فهو ( مجهول ) 
أما قول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " التقريب " :
" ( مستور ) " سهو منه لأنه بمعى : " مجهول الحال " وذلك لأنه نص في المقدمة ان هذه المرتبة إنما هي في " من روى عنه أكثر من وأحد ولم يوثق " 

وقال رحمه الله :
" وذهل عنه الهيثمي رحمه الله فقال في " المجمع " ( 1/117) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ورجاله رجال الصحيح "!
وذلك لان العباس هذا لم يخرج له الشيخان ولا بقية الستة وغنما أخرج له ابوداود في " المراسيل " و " القدر " وحديثه في " المراسيل " يشبه هذا في المعنى وقد اخرجه برقم ( 508) ) انتهى .
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فوائد منتقاة من أقوال أهل العلم :

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في مراتب الجرح والتعديل  في " تقريب التهذيب "
المرتبة السابعة :
-      "قال رحمه الله:« السابعة:من روى عنه أكثر من واحد ولم يوثق، واليه الاشارة بلفظ مستور أو مجهول الحال ».
-      قال الصنعاني في (توضيح الأفكار) (1/182) انها بالغة حد الاضطراب، وانظر تعليق الدكتور أحمد معبد على (النفح الشذي) (1/228-229).

-      وأما حكم رواية المستور فقد اختلفت أقوالهم فيه أيضاً، وعزا ابن حجر في شرح النخبة القول بردها الى الجمهور، ثم قال: « والتحقيق أن رواية المستور ونحوه مما فيه الاحتمال لا يطلق القول بردها ولا بقبولها، بل يقال:هي موقوفة الى استبانة حاله كما جزم به إمام الحرمين ».
قال د. أحمد معبد (1/230): « وما حققه الحافظ ابن حجر من التوقف نقلاً عن إمام الحرمين فيه نظر، فإن الذي يفهم من باقي كلام امام الحرمين: ان التوقف في رواية المستور يكون في بداية الأمر قبل تمام البحث عن حاله، فإذا انتهى بحثنا الى اليأس من معرفة حاله رددنا حديثه كما هو رأي الجمهور».

-      قال ابن القطان في الوهم والايهام:« المستورون من روى عن احدهم اثنان فاكثر ولم تعلم مع ذلك احوالهم».
وقال ابن حجر في النـزهة (ص53):« وإن روى عنه [يعني عن الراوي] اثنان فصاعداً ولم يوثق فهو مجهول الحال وهو المستور».

- 
قال الدكتور وليد العاني رحمه الله في (منهج دراسة الاسانيد والحكم عليها) (ص40 وما بعدها) مبينا 

شرط ابن حجر فيمن يقول فيهم في التقريب (مستور):« وابن حجر اعتمد في هذه المرتبة اعتماداً واسعاً على كتابي البخاري وابن أبي حاتم، فمن روى عنه اكثر من واحد وسكتا عنه وتابعهما غيرهما في هذا السكوت جعله من هذه المرتبة 0 وقد يدخل ابن حجر في هذه المرتبة من يسكت عنه البخاري وابن أبي حاتم ويذكره ابن حبان في الثقات اذا كان من غير التابعين، ممن لم يعرفهم ابن حبان نفسه 0000 وقد يدخل فيها ايضا من جهله ابن ابي حاتم وابن المديني او ابن القطان الفاسي، وهؤلاء الثلاثة يطلقون لفظة مجهول على مجهول الحال ولا يفرقون بين مجهول ومجهول الحال في الغالب ….. وكذا يدخل في هذه المرتبة من جهله غير هؤلاء ممن هو على هذا المذهب في عدم التفرقة بين مجهول ومجهول الحال، مثل الخطيب البغدادي وابن حزم والذهبي 0000 وكما علمنا إن ابن حجر قد يدخل في هذه المرتبة من ذكره ابن حبان في ثقاته من المتأخرين ولم يتابع على هذا التوثيق، فهو توثيق غير معتبر عند ابن حجر، فكذلك يدخل في هذه المرتبة من ضعف ممن لا يعتبر بتضعيفه ولم يتابع على هذا التضعيف مثل الازدي 0000 وهكذا نعلم من هذا الاستعراض الموجز ان ابن حجر كان منهجياً مدققاً في الحكم على الراوي بهذه المرتبة، وكان متمشياً مع قواعد منضبطة غير مختلفة بعضها سبق اليها والبعض الآخر أداه اليه اجتهاده وتحريره.
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم  الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في " المسند " ( 4/1447) و عنه ابن حبان ( 693- موارد ) : حدثنا أبو كريب : ثنا يونس بن بكير : نا يحيى بن أيوب : نا أبو زرعة نا أبو هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الرجل ليكون له عند الله المنزلة فما يبلغها بعمل فلا يزال الله يبتليه بما يكره حتى يبلّغه إياها " 

قال أبو يعلى رحمه الله ( 4/ 1449) :
" حدثنا عقبة : نا يونس به "
وأخرجه الحاكم ( 1/344) من طريق أحمد بن عبد الجبار : ثنا يونس بن بكير به 
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد "
ورده الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله :
" قلت : يحيى وأحمد ضعيفان وليس يونس بحجة " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" والحق أن يونس بن بكير وسط فحديثه يحتج به في مرتبة الحسن وقد صرح بذلك الذهبي رحمه الله نفسه في آخر ترجمته من " الميزان " فقال :
" وقد أخرج مسلم ليونس  في الشواهد لا الأصول وكذلك ذكره البخاري مستشهدا به وهو حسن الحديث "

تنبيه :
" فإعلال الحديث به مردود ومثله يحيى بن أيوب وهو البجيلي فقد وثقه الجمهور وتناقض فيه ابن معين  فمرة وثقه وأخرى ضعفه وقال الحافظ رحمه الله : " لا بأس به " 

فائدة :
" وأما أحمد بن عبد الجبار فقد تابعه شيخا أبي يعلى أبو كريب وأسمه ابو كريب واسمه محمد بن العلاء وعقبة وهو ابن مكرم البصري وكلاهما ثقة من شيوخ مسلم فالإسناد حسن وهو صحيح بالشواهد " 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " ميزان الأعتدال " ( ج7/ص 311-313/ترجمته 9908) 
·      قال ابن معين : صدوق 
·      قال أبو حاتم : محله الصدق
·      وقال ابن معين : ثقة إلا أنه مرجئ يتبع السلطان 
·      وقال النسائي : ليس بالقوي 
·      وقال الجوزجاني : يتبغي أن يتثبت في أمره 
·      وقال النسائي مرة : ضعيف 
...) انتهى.

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم والبيهقي من طريق الربيع بن سليمان : ثنا عبد الله بن وهب أبنا سليمان بن بلال : حدثني ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن عن عبد الملك بن سعيد بن سويد عن أبي حميد الساعدي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أجملوا في طلب الدنيا فإن كلاّ ميسر لما كتب له منها "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
" ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده فإن عبد الملك هذا لم يخرج له البخاري شيئاً "
والله أعلم
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " تقريب التهذيب "( ص 623) ط أبو الأشبال الباكستاني 
[ م د س ق ] عبد الملك بن سعيد بن سويد الأنصاري ثقة من الثالثة .
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم أخي الأثري ، عرض ونقل مرتب مفيد . موفق بإذن الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/91) وأحمد ( 2/377) والبزار ( 2/255/1643) عن عاصم بن بهدلة عن يزيد بن شريك أن الضحاك بن قيس بعث معه بكسوة إلى مروان بن الحكم فقال مروان للبّواب : انظر من بالباب ؟ قال : أبو هريرة فأذن له فقال : يا أبا هريرة ! حدثنا شيئا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ليوشكن رجل أن يتمنى أنه خر من الثّريا  ولم يل من أمر الناس شيئاً "

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" صحيح الإسناد "
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إنما هو حسن للكلام المعروف في عاصم بن بهدلة "
ونعم هو صحيح بطريق أخرى يرويها غيرهم ..

وله شاهد من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها مرفوعا بنحوه 
" أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 8/188/4745) والطبراني في الأوسط ( 1/239/2/403
من طريق عمر بن سعد النصري عن ليث عن مجاهد عن عائشة نحوه 

قال االطبراني رحمه الله :
" لم يروه عن ليث إلا عمر بن سعد "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" عمر بن سعد ضعفه البخاري في " التاريخ " ( 2/3/158)
" لم يصح حديثه "
وأقره الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان " وكذا الحافظ في " اللسان " إلا إنهما لم ينسباه : النصري بخلاف البخاري وابن ابي حاتم فقد نسباه هذه النسبة فكأن الحافظ ذهل عنها فزاد عقب هذه الترجمة ترجمة أخرى فقال : " عمر بن سعد النظري " 
" كذا بالضاد المعجمة !!"
ثم ذكر أنه روى عن ليث بن أبي سليم وغيره وعنه إسماعيل بن موسى الفزاري وموسى بن إسماعيل ! وهما اللذان ذكرهما ابن ابي حاتم في ترجمة الأول وكذا البخاري إلا أنه لم يذكر موسى بن إسماعيل فأوهم الحافظ أنه غير الأول وهو هو فاقتضى التنبيه "

والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله 
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن البمارك في " الزهد " ( 292) : أخبرنا ابن لهيعة عن عبد الله بن هبيرة عن حنش عن ابن عباس قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم يخرج يهريق الماء فيتمسح بالتراب فأقل : يا رسول الله ! إن الماء منك قريب ؟ فيقل : وما يدريني لعلي لا أبلغه "

واخرجه أحمد ( 1/288) وابن سعد في الطبقات ( 1/383) من طريق ابن المبارك به 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 1/263) :
" رواه احمد والطبراني في " الكبير " وفيه ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لكن رواية ابن المبارك رحمه الله مع سائر العبادلة عن ابن لهيعة صحيحة عند العلماء كما ذكروا في ترجمته ولذلك فالإسناد عندي صحيح لأن سائر رجاله ثقات معروفون من رجال مسلم وحنش هو ابن عبد الله السبائي الصنعاني الدمشقي 

وللحديث شاهد :
من رواية محمد بن سنان القزاز ثنا عمرو بن محمد بن أبي رزين ثنا هشام بن حسان عن عبيدالله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال : " رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تيمم بموضع يقال له مربد الغنم وهو يرى بيوت المدينة " 
أخرجه الدراقطني ( ص68) والحاكم ( 1/180) 
وقال الحاكم رحمه الله  ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
" حديث صحيح تفرد به عمرو بن محمد بن ابي رزين وهو صدوق وقد أوقفه يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري وغيره عن نافع عن ابن عمر "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
وهو مردود من وجهين :

·      ان ابن ابي رزين هذا فيه كلام من قبل حفظه اشار اليه الحافظ في " التقريب " بقوله : " صدوق ربما أخطأ " 
فإذا خالف الثقات فلا تطمئن النفس لتصحيح حديثه .
·      والآخر : أن القزاز هذا ضعيف فتعصيب الخطا به أولى من تعصيبه بشيخه كما لا يخفى على أهل المعرفة بهذا العلم " 
·      قلت : ووفي الباب : غيره " 

والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

·      وفي مسند الامام احمد رحمه الله ( ج4/ص274/ حديث 2614) 
قال محققاه :" اسناده حسن فان رواية عبدالله بن المبارك عن ابن لهيعة صالحة والحديث تفرد به ابن لهيعة ! وحنش : هو ابن عبدالله السبائي الصنعاني من صنعاء دمشق وهو في " الزهد " لابن المبارك ( 292) 

-      ***وقد أخرجه أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده ( ج4/ص488/ح2764) فقال :حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق وموسى بن داود قالا : حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن عبدالله بن هبيرة قال يحيى : عن الأعرج ولم يقل موسى عن الأعرج عن حنش عن ابن عباس به .
وقال محققاه :

" حسن " ابن لهيعة – وإن كان سيء الحفظ – رواه عنه عبدالله بن المبارك في الراوية السابقة – كما مرت – وروايته عنه صالحة وباقي رجاله ثقات وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله : زيادة يحيى بن إسحاق في " الإسناد : " عن الأعرج " بين عبدالله بن هبيرة وبين حنش الصنعاني أكبر الظن أنه خطأ فإن الحديث رواه ابن المبارك عن ابن لهيعة كرواية موسى بن داود ليس فيه : " عن الأعرج " قلنا : والأعرج هذا ذكره المزي في " تهذيب الكمال " ( 7/430) فيمن روى عن حنش الصنعاني وسماه يحيى ولم نتبينه . ا ه 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :

والحديث ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " 
وقال رحمه الله ( ج4/ص139/ح 1635)
" إسناده ضعيف جدا " رجاله ثقات غير حنش واسمه الحسين بن قيس الرحبي وهو متروك كما في " التقريب " وهو إنما يروي عن ابن عباس بواسطة عكرمة فهو منقطع أيضا إلا أن يكون سقط من الناسخ او الطابع قوله : " عن عكرمة " والله اعلم 

وقال الحاكم رحمه الله في الحديث الذي أخرجه في " مستدركه ( 1/180) :
" حديث صحيح تفرد به عمرو بن محمد بن أبي رزين وهو صدوق وقد أوقفه يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري عن نافع عن ابن عمر "

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وذلك من اوهامه فإن عمرو بن محمد هذا وإن كان صدوقا فإن الراوي عنه القزاز متهم وقد أورده الذهبي نفسه في " الضعفاء والمتروكين " 
وقال رحمه الله : " كذبه ابوداود وابن خراش "
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في : " التقريب " : " ضعيف .
ولعل لذلك قال البيهقي رحمه الله : " وليس بمحفوظ " 

فوائد منتقاة من كلام اهل العلم :

 ***  والرواية التي ذكرها ابن ابي حاتم في " العلل " ( 1/43) رقم ( 94 )  
 قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله : " لا يصح هذا الحديث ولا يصح في هذا الباب حديث " 
***قال العظيم آبادي : " رواته كلهم ثقات غير ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف وابن هبيرة هو عبدالله بن هبيرة المصري 
وحنش هو ابن عبدالله الصنعاني وهما ثقتان والله اعلم 

-       قال الحافظ فى " المطالب " 1 / 47 : فيه ضعف . – حديث الترجمة " 






والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :
تصويب لطبعة دعاس :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في " الدب المفرد " ( 309) والترمذي ( 2020) والحاكم ( 1/47) عنه البيهقي في " الشعب " ( 2/91/2) وابن ابي الدنيا في " الصمت " ( 2/14/2) من طرق عن كثير بن زيد قال : سمعت سالما يحدث عن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه ووسلم ( لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون لعّانا ً ) 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن غريب "
قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" هذا حديث أسنده جماعة من الأئمة عن كثير بن زيد ثم أوقفه عنه حماد بن زيد وحده فأما الشيخان فإنهما لم يخرجا عن كثير بن زيد وهو شيخ من اهل المدينة من أسلم كنيته أبو محمد لا أعرفه بجرح في الراوية وإنما تركاه لقلة حديثه "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وقد تكلم فيه ائمة الحديث منهم من وثقه ومنهم من ضعفه ومنهم من مشاه وهوو الارجح وترى اقوالهم في " التهذيب " ولخصها الحافظ بقوله : " صدوق يخطئ " وهو يعني عنده أنه حسن الحديث أو يقاربه "

وزاد الحاكم في روايته :
" قال سالم وما سمعت ابن عمر لعن شيئا قط "

وعند البخاري زيادة : 
" ليس إنسانا "

وعند ابن ابي الدنيا بلفظ :
" إلا إنسانا واحداً "
ولفظ آخر :
" إلا مرة " 

ورواه البيهقي وزاد :
" فأعتقه " 

الوهم :
قال الالباني رحمه الله :
·      وهنا وهمان وقعا لبعضهم :
·      الأول : عز المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3/287) هذا الحديث للترمذي من حديث عبدالله بن مسعود وإنما هو من حديث ابن عمر وحديث ابن مسعود أتم من هذا ..
·      وقع الاسناد عند الترمذي – طبعة دعاس – عن " عن كثير بن زيد بن سالم " وهذا تصحيف فاحش والصواب : " عن كثير بن زيد عن سالم " فليصححه من كان عنده نسخة منه .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المناوي رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي رواه عبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( 43/2) والبزار ( 2059) والطبراني في " الكبير " عن الأفريقي عن رجل عن عبدالله بن يزيد عن عبدالله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أفضل الصدقة إصلاح ذات البين " 

ورواه البخاري في " التاريخ " ( 2/1/270) والقضاعي ( 104/2) عن عبدالرحمن بن زياد عن راشد بن عبدالله المعافري عن عبدالله بن يزيد به 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده ضعيف من أجل عبدالرحمن بن زياد – وهو ابن أنعم – وهو الأفريقي في الطريق الأولى وهو ضعيف في حفظه كما في " التقريب "

راشد بن عبدالله المعافري – وهو الرجل الذي لم يسمّ في الطريق الأولى – ترجمه البخاري وكذا ابن ابي حاتم ( 1/2/485) ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" تنبيه "
" قد عرفت ان صحابي الحديث هو عبدالله بن عمرو وهو ابن العاص وكذلك وقع في " الترغيب " ( 3/292) و " المجمع " ( 8/80) و " الجامع  الصغير " لكن وقع في شرحه للحافظ المناوي ( ابن عمر ) وبيّنه الشارح بقوله : " بن الخطاب " وهو خطأ موافق ل " الجامع الكبير " ( 1/115/1) 

فائدة :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
قال المنذري ( 3/292)
" رواه الطبراني والبزار وفي اسناد عبدالرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم وحديثه هذا حسن لحديث أبي الدرداء المتقدم "
وحديث ابي الدرداء مرفوعا : " ألا أخبركم بأفضل من درجة الصيام والصلاة والصدقة ؟ قالوا : بلى . قال : إصلاح ذات البيّن "

وقال رحمه الله في : الصحيحة "
" وبه – يعني حديث الترجمة – ينجو الحديث من الضعف الظاهر من إسناده الذي حملني قديما على ايراده في " ضعيف الجامع " برقم ( 1110) ثم نبهنا الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله إلى أنه حسن لغيره جزاه الله خيرا فلينقل منه إلى صحيح الجامع " 
والله تعالى وليّ التوفيق .

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب لطبعة " مجمع الزوائد "
تصويب لطبعة " مجمع البحرين " 
وهم محقق " مجمع البحرين " :
سبق قلم للالباني رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 2/11/2/5256) : حدثنا محمد بن هشام المستملي : ثنا عبيد الله بن عائشة : ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني عن أبي مدينة الدرامي – وكانت له صحبة – قال : " كان الرجلان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقيا لم يفترقا حتى يقرأ أحدهما على الآخر : " { والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر } ثم يسلم أحدهما على الآخر )

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لا يرووي عن أبي مدينة إلا بهذا الإسناد قال ابن المديني : اسم ابي مدينة عبدالله بن حفص "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير محمد بن هشام المستملي وهو أبو جعفر المروزي المعروف بابن أبي الدميك مستملي الحسن بن عرفة توفي سنة ( 289) ترجمه الخطيب ( 3/361) ووثقه وقال الدارقطني : لا بأس به .

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله في " المجمع " ( 10/307) وقال :
" رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير ابن عائشة وهو ثقة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" سقطت جملة التسليم في آخر الحديث من " معجم الزوائد " و " مجمع البحرين " أيضا وهي ثابتة في أصلها : : " المجمع الأوسط " كما ترى وفي " شعب الإيمان " ايضا وفي غيره من المصادر التي عزت الحديث الى الطبراني مثل " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 4/547) و " الدر المنثور " ( 6/392) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وأما قول المعلق على " مجمع البحرين " ( 8/272) في الحاشية وقد ألحقها بآخر الحديث بين معقوفتين [ ]
: " ما بين المعكوفتين من طص "
"فما أراه إلا وهما ً لأن هذا الرمز ( طص ) يعني عنده : " معجم الطبراني الصغير " كما نص عليه في " المقدمة " ( ص 28) ولم يخرجه الطبراني في الصغير وهو نفسه لم يعزوه إليه في تخريجه إياه . والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم في تخريج أثر في صلاة العصر :
·      وقال ابن حجر في الإصابة ج 4 ص53
عبدالله بن حصن الدارمي :
أبو مدينة معروف بكنيته ، سماه الطبراني وأخرج من طريق حماد عن ثابتعنأبي مدينة الدارمي وكانت له صحبة قال كانالرجلان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم إذا التقيا لم يفترقا حتى يقرأ أحدهماعلى الآخر والعصر إلى آخرها ثم يسلم أحدهما على الآخر ،، قلت (ابن حجر) : وفيالتابعين أبو مدينة عبدالله بن حصن الدوسي يروي عن أبي موسى الأشعري حديثه في مسندالشافعي ذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم وابن حبان فإن كان الطبراني ضبط أن اسم الصحابيعبدالله بن حصن ولم يلتبس عليه بهذا الشافعي فقد اتفقا في الاسم واسم الأب والكنيةوافترقا في النسبة وإلا فالاسم والكنية للتابعي وأما الصحابي الدارمي فلم يسم،
·      وقال ابن حجر أيضا في تعجيل المنفعة ج1ص218
(525) ـ عبدالله بن الحصين عن أبي موسىالأشعريّ رضي الله عنه وعنه قتادة فيه نظر ،،
قلت (ابن حجر): قد ذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم ولم يذكرا فيه جرحاًوذكره ابن حبّان في (ثقات التابعين) فقالوا السدوسيّ وكنّوه بأبي مدينة وفي (معجمالطبراني الكبير) من رواية حماد عن ثابت عن أبي مدينة الدارميّ وكانت له صحبة فذكرأثراً عن بعض الصحابة وترجم له الطبراني في العين في من اسمه عبدالله فقال عبداللهبن حصين الدارمي فإن كان ضبط نسبه فهما اثنان تابعيٌّ وهو الذي يروي عن أبي موسىوصحابيٌّ اتفقا في الاسم والكنية وفي اسم الأب واختلفا في النسبة وإلا فأبو مدينةالدارميّ غير السدوسيّ وإن ثبت أنهما اتفقا في الكنية فالصحابي لم يُسَم وأماالتابعيّ فسمي ،،
والله أعلم،
·      قال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير ج5ص63
عبد الله بن حصين أبو مدينة السدوسي سمعابن الزبير وابن عباس والأشعري رضي الله عنهم روى عنه قتادة عمرو بن علي قال سمعتيحيى : أبو مدينة السدوسيعبد الله بن حصين،
و قال أحد الفضلاء :
وبهذا يتبين سبق القلم الذي في السلسلةالصحيحة ج 6 ص 307 عند حديث 2648 حيث قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله قال ابن المديني : اسم أبي مدينة عبد الله بن حفص "
ولم أجد أحدا من الرواة كنيته أبو مدينة واسمه عبد الله بن حفص،
وقد مر عليك فيما نقله الطبراني في الأوسطعن علي بن المديني أنه قال : 
اسم أبي مدينةعبد الله بن حصن ،،

·      وقال الفسوي في المعرفة والتاريخ ج3 ص164
و قالوا حيان اسم أبي مدينة الذي روى عنهثابت البناني زعم علي أنه غير الذي روى عنه قتادة ،
أقول وهذا ليس بزعم بل هو صواب فإنهما اثنان فتنبه !
وقال الزبيدي في تاجالعروس
أَبو مَدينَةَ عبدُ اللَّهِ بنُحِصْنٍ السَّدُوسِيُّ تابِعِيٌّ رَوَى عنه قَتادَةُ ،
وعلى كل فالأثر صحيح سواء كان أبومدينة صحابيا أو تابعيا،
والذي يترجح لي أن الذي صح عنه هذا الأثرهو أبومدينة الصحابي واسمه عبدالله ابن حصن الدارمي الذي روى عنه ثابت البناني ،وهو غير أبي مدينة السدوسي واسمه عبدالله بن حصين ، وهو التابعي الذي روى عنه قتادة،،
والله أعلم ،
·      أن ابن الأثير ذكر في أسد الغابة
(" س " عبد الله بن حصن، أبو مدينة الدرامي.
أخبرنا أبو موسى إجازة، أخبرنا أبو علي، أخبرنا أبو نعيم، أخبرنا الطبراني، حدثنا محمد بن هشام المشتملي حدثنا عبيد الله بن عائشة، حدثنا حماد بن ثابت، عن أبي مدينة الدرامي. وكانت له صحبة. قال: كان الرجلان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقيا لم يتفرقا حتى يقرأ أحدهما على الآخر " والعصر " إلى آخرها، ثم يسلم أحدهما على الآخر. قال الطبراني: قال علي بن المديني: اسم أبي مدينة: عبد الله بن حصن.
أخرجه أبو موسى وقال: أورده ابن منده وغيره أبا مدينة في الكنى في التابعين، وقال: يروي عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف.
)

فهذا الرجل لم يذكره ابن عبد البر 
ولا أبو نعيم تلميذ الطبراني ولا ابن مندة في الصحابة
·      ذكر فضيلة الشيخ أبي عبد الله مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله في حاشية ص356 من تفسير جزء عم في سلسلته المباركة التسهيل لتأويل التنزيل ( 2 ) أن في نفسه من هذا الإسناد شيئًا ولم يذكر حفظه الله علة تفسر ذلك 
·      وقد أشار البيهقي إلى اختلافٍ على حماد، قال: " ورواه غيره عن حماد، عن ثابت، عن عقبة بن عبد الغافر، قال: (كان الرجلان... )، فذكره "، ووقع (عقبة بن عبد الغافر) في المطبوعة القديمة: عتبة بن الغافر، ولذا لم يعرفه الألباني -رحمه الله- في الصحيحة (6/308)، وجاء على الصواب في الطبعة الجديدة للشعب (11/349 ط. الرشد).
·      وأما أبو مدينة الدارمي، فقد قال الطبراني في سياق إسناده: " وكانت له صحبة "، وأخرج حديثه فيمن اسمه عبد الله في معجمه الكبير -كما ذكر ابن حجر في تعجيل المنفعة (ص219)-، والمصادر تختلف في اسمه، بين: عبد الله بن حصن، وعبد الله بن حصين، وعبد الله بن محصن، وانظر: تعليق العلامة المعلمي على الجرح والتعديل (5/39).
وشابهه تابعي في الاسم والكنية، قال ابن حجر -في الإصابة (4/57)-: " وفي التابعين أبو مدينة عبد الله بن حصن السدوسي، يروي عن أبي موسى الأشعري، حديثه في مسند الشافعي، ذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم وابن حبان ".
·      وجزم الذهبي بخطأ ذلك، قال -في تاريخ الإسلام (6/539)-: " قيل: (له صحبة)، ولم يصح "، ثم ذكر مشايخ التابعي السدوسي، ومن روى عنه، ثم ذكر هذا الحديث مسندًا، فاعتبرهما واحدًا.
وقال ابن الأثير -في أسد الغابة (3/216)- بعد أن أسند الحديث عن أبي موسى المديني: " أخرجه أبو موسى، وقال: (أورد ابن منده وغيره أبا مدينة في الكنى من التابعين، وقال: يروي عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف)

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

·      تصويب لمحقق " الترغيب والترهيب " الطبعة المنيرية :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " قال : أخبرنا سعيد بن منصور : نا يعقوب ابن عبد الرحمن عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد قال : " كانت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعة دنانير وضعها عند عائشة فلّما كان في مرضه قال : يا عائشة ! ابعثي بالذهب إلى علي ثم أغمي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشغل عائشة ما به فبعثت – يعني به – إلى عليّ فتصدق به ثم أمسى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الأثنين في جديد الموت فأرسلت عائشة إلى إمرأة من النساء بمصباحها فقالت : أقطري لنا في مصباحنا من عكتك السمن فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جديد الموت "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين "

قال المنذري ( 2/42) ثّم الهيثمي ( 3/124) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ورواته ثقات محتج بهم في " الصحيح " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ( جديد الموت ) : كذا وقع في " الطبقات " و " المجمع " و " الترغيب " أيضا ( الططبعة المنيرية " 
لكن المعلق عليه صححه بزعمه ( حديد ) بالحاء المهملة ثم علق عليه فقال : 
المهملة أي بسجن الموت وشدته والله أعلم " 

وقال رحمه الله :
" وما خطأه هو الصواب والمعنى ظاهر جدا : أي في وجه الموت وطريقه فقد جاء في النهاية " : " وفيه :" " ما على جديد الأرض " أي : وجهها .
·      ثم رأيت في " لسان العرب " ما هو صريح في ما ذكرت فقال ( 3/112) : " والجديد : ما لا عهد ل كبه ولذلك وصف الموت بالجديد 
فصح ما قلته ولله الحمد .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

قال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في " مقدمة صحيح الترغيب والترهيب " ( ص 60-66) : 
-      وأعلم أن مما شجّعني على نشرهما أنني رأيت الكتاب المطبوع تحت عنوان: (الترغيب والترهيب) انتقاء الحافظ شهاب الدين أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني... حقّق أصوله وعلّق عليه العالم الجليل الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي والفاضلان عبد الحميد النعماني ومحمد عثمان الماليكانوي.

فإني أذكر أنني لما وقفت عليه، وكان ذلك قبل نحو عشر سنين، أقبلت عليه فرحاً مسروراً، آملاً أن أجد فيه ما يساعدني على تحقيق ما أنا في صدده من (الصحيح) و(الضعيف)، راجياً أن أرى أثر علم مؤلفه بادياً فيه، ومعنى (الانتقاء) ظاهراً عليه، كيف لا وهو الحافظ ابن حجر، الإمام الذي ملأ صيته السهل والجبل وكل مكان، بتحقيقاته الرائعة، على الأحاديث النبوية في كل فنّ وباب، مثل (فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري)، الذي قيل فيه: (لا هجرة بعد الفتح)، و(تلخيص الحبير)، و(بلوغ المرام)، وغيرها كثير من كتبه النافعة، التي قلَّ ما يوجد فيها حديث إلا وقد بيّن مرتبته، ونادراً ما يسكت عن الضعيف منها، حتى قيل بحقّ: إنه أمير المؤمنين في الحديث.

ومما زادني رغبة في الإقبال عليه، أن محقّقه الفاضل الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي، وقد صرّح في كلمته التي قدّم له بها أن كتاب (التـرغيـب والتـرهيـب) للحـافـظ المنـذري وإن كـان خالياً عن الأحاديث الموضوعة (!)، لكنه يحمل عددا كبيراً من الأحـاديث الضـعيفة، ثم إنه أشـعر القـرّاء بأن

كتاب (المنتقى) لابن حجر ليس فيه شيء من ذلك فقال:
(فاختصر الحافظ كتاب المنذري في قدر ربع الأصل، وانتقى منه ما هو أقوى إسناداً، وأصحّ متناً)!
من أجل ذلك بادرت يومئذ إلى تصفّح الكتاب، وتقليب صفحاته، لتحقيق ما رجوت فيه، وما أشعر به الشيخ الأعظمي، فإذا بي أصاب بخيبة شديدة، إذ أُفاجأ بأنه –كأصله– فيه أحاديث ضعيفة، وإن كان بنسبة أقلّ لصغر حجمه، وأنه ليس منتقىً منها!
ولما فرغت من تحقيق (الترغيب والترهيب) وجعله على قسمين (الصحيح) و(الضعيف)، قابلت بعض أحاديثهما بأحاديث (الانتقاء)، فتأكّدت مما ذكرته آنفاً أنه ليس كما ذكر الأعظمي! بل وانكشفت لي بهذه المقابلة أن صاحب (المنتقى) قد انطلى عليه كثير من الأوهام التي وقع فيها المنذري رحمهما الله، وبياناً لما ذكرت أشير إلى بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة التي وقعت في (الانتقاء) مقرونة بأرقامها فيه، وبجانب كل رقم منها رقمه في (الضعيف) عندي، ثم أُتبع ذلك بذكر بعض الأوهام، المشار إليها.
أما الأحاديث الضعيفة فإليك أرقامها في (الانتقاء) و(الضعيف) حسبما بينت آنفاً:

فمن "كتاب السنة": (15 == 36 و20 == 41 و22 == 47).
ومن "كتاب العلم": (34 ==90 و35 == 55 و36 ==56 و38 ==62 و43 ==96).

ومن "كتاب الطهارة": (60 == 159).
ومن "كتاب الصلاة": (99 == 228، و105 == 237، و111 == 244، و129 == 278، و130 == 275 (موضوع)، و131 == 274، و134 == 287 (فيه خطأ في الاسم)، و138 == 288 و289).
ومن "كتاب النوافل": (158 == 342، و159 == 346، و160 == 349 (ضعيف جداً)، و175 == 385 (مرسل)، و187 == 436 (موضوع).
ومن "كتاب الجمعة": (197 == 440 (موضوع)، و199 == 442 (أعلَّه ابن حجر).
ومن "كتاب الصدقات": (212 == 473، و214 == 480، و220 == 498، و221 == 507، و232 == 518 (ضعيف جداً)، و238 == 523، و239 == 525، و242 == 526 (ضعيف جداً)، و247 == 530، و254 == 537، و256 == 548، و257 == 551 (ضعيف جداً)، و271 == 570، و272 == 573، و279 == 580 (موضوع)، و281 == 583، و283 == 584 و585، و289 == 600).
ومن "كتاب الصوم": (291 ==631، و293 == 614، و294 == 637، و298 == 606، و302 == 645، و305 == 649، و307 == 650، و308 == 652، و322 == 675 (موضوع)، و328 == 677 (موضوع)، و333 == 679، و334 == 680، و337 == 684 و685، و340 == 688 (موضوع)، و342 == 691).
ومن كتاب "العيدين والأضحية": (348 == 710).

ومن كتاب "الحج": (360 == 731، و361 == 779، و365 == 739، و370 == 746، و372 == 747، و378 == 757، و381 == 768، و383 == 770، و398 == 791، و399793، و404 == 797، و406 == 798).
ومن كتاب "الجهاد": (410 == 844، و411 == 845، و434 == 831، و435 == 832، و473 == 870، و451 == 883).

هـذا، وقد كان في أصـلنا الذي إعتمـدناه من (الترغيب) (الطبعة المنيـرية كما تقدّم) كثير من الأخـطاء العلمية والحديـثية، وقد يكون بعضـها أو كثير منها من أصل المؤلف نفسه رحمه الله، وكذلك وجدت فيه كثيراً من التحـريف والسَّـقط، فضلاً عن الأخطاء المطبعية التي لا يخـلو منها كتاب، حاشـا كتـاب رب الأربـاب، فصـحّحت واسـتدركـت مما عـثـرت عليه منها، إذ لم يكن من خطتي تقصّـد الكشـف عنها، وتصـفية النسـخة منـها كلـها، لأن هذا مع أهميته، شيء آخر غير الذي قصـدت إليه، وليس عندي من الوقـت ما يمكّنـني من التـزامه والتفـرّغ له، إذ أن الذي نـذرت له نفسـي من أجـل هذا الكتـاب إنما هـو تميـيز صـحيحه من ضـعيفه، كـما شـرحت ذلـك في أول هـذه المقـدمة، لأنه أهـمّ شـيء عندي بعد كتـاب الله تبارك وتعالى، ولا يصـحّ بوجـه من الوجـوه أن يُـقـرن معـه إلا ما صـحَّ من الحـديث عن النـبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،..) ا ه
-      والله أعلم 
-      *والحمد لله رب العالمين .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب لطبعة " رياض الصالحين " المكتب الإسلامي :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ( 8/11) وابن ماجه ( 4143) وأحمد ) 2/539)  وابو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4/98) وغيرهم من طرق عن كثير بن هشام ثنا جعفر بن برقان عن يزيد بن الأصم عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن الله لا ينظر إلى[ أجسامكم ولا إلى ]* صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم [ وأشار بأصابعه إلى صدره ] *وأعمالكم "
و الزيادة الثانية لابن ماجه و أحمد و البيهقي

قال ابو نعيم رحمه الله :
" رواه الثوري عن جعفر بن برقان مثله "

" وللحديث شاهد صحيح معضل فقال ابن المبارك في " الزهد " ( 1544) : اخبرنا الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره 
قال البيهقي رحمه الله عقب الحديث ":

" هذا هوو الصحيح المحفوظ فيما بين الحفاظ وأما الذي جرى على ألسنة جماعة من أهل العلم وغيرهم : " إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم ولا إلى أعمالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم " فهذا لم يبلغنا من وجه يثبت مثله وهو خلاف ما في الحديث الصحيح والثابت في الرواية أولى بنا وبجميع المسلمين وخاصة بمن صار رأسا في العلم يقتدى به وبالله التوفيق "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" ويبدوا أن هذا الخطأ جرى عليه من أشار اليهم البيهقي من أهل العلم قد استمر إلى زمن الإمام النووي فقد وقع الحديث في " رياضه " ( رقم 1577) – المكتب الإسلامي – باللفظ الخطأ الذي حكاه البيهقي عن الجماعة مع أنه أورده في ال كتابه مختصرا ليس فيه هذا الوهم ولا أدري أهو منه أم من بعض ناسخي الكتاب ومن الغريب أن يستمر هذا الخطأ في أكثر النسخ المطبوعة منه اليوم وأعجب منه أن شارحه ابن علاّن جرى على ذلك في شرحه للحديث ( 4/406) مما ه ظاهر البطلان كما كنت شرحت ذلك في مقدمتي ل " رياض الصالحين " بتحقيقي .

كلمة قصيرة حول طبع المكتب الإسلامي :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لقد وضع لها مقدمة سوداء ملؤها الزور والافتراء والغمز واللمز مما لا مجال الآن لتفصيله فإنه بحاجة إلى تأليف كتاب خاص والوقت أضيق وأعز وبخاصة أن كل من يقرأها ويقرأ بعض تعليقاته يقطع بأن الرجل متناقض وان كانت الحكمة القديمة تقول : " يغنيك عن المكتوب عنوانه " 
(.. وهاكم مثالا على ذلك ما جاء في الحاشية ( ص143) تعليقا على قول النووي رحمه الله في آخر الحديث ( 1891) :
" وفي رواية للبخاري ومسلم "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" رواها مسلم فقط فعزوها للبخاري وهم " !!
وغير ذلك من هذا القبيل 
والله أعلم 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
بعض الفوائد المنتقاة من كلام أهل العلم في ميزان التفاضل بين الناس :

·      قال الحافظ ابن كثير ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه التفسير القرآن العظيم ( 4 / 221 ) 
وقوله: { إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ } أي: إنما تتفاضلون عند الله بالتقوى لا بالأحساب ، وقد وردت الأحاديث بذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . " ا.هـ
وقال العلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله في كتابه ( تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان ص 802 )
" يخبر تعالى أنه خلق بني آدم، من أصل واحد، وجنس واحد، وكلهم من ذكر وأنثى، ويرجعون جميعهم إلى آدم وحواء، ولكن الله تعالى بث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء، وفرقهم، وجعلهم شعوبًا وقبائل أي: قبائل صغارًا وكبارًا، وذلك لأجل أن يتعارفوا، فإنهم لو استقل كل واحد منهم بنفسه، لم يحصل بذلك، التعارف الذي يترتب عليه التناصر والتعاون، والتوارث، والقيام بحقوق الأقارب، ولكن الله جعلهم شعوبًا وقبائل، لأجل أن تحصل هذه الأمور وغيرها، مما يتوقف على التعارف، ولحوق الأنساب، ولكن الكرم بالتقوى، فأكرمهم عند الله، أتقاهم، وهو أكثرهم طاعة وانكفافًا عن المعاصي، لا أكثرهم قرابة وقومًا، ولا أشرفهم نسبًا، ولكن الله تعالى عليم خبير، يعلم من يقوم منهم بتقوى الله، ظاهرًا وباطنًا، ممن يقوم بذلك، ظاهرًا لا باطنًا، فيجازي كلا بما يستحق." ا.هـ 
وقال العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه لرياض الصالحين ( 1 / 30) 
" فالله سبحانه وتعالى لا ينظر إلى العباد إلى أجسامهم هل هي كبيرة أو صغيرة أو صحيحة أو سقيمة ولا ينظر إلى الصور هل هي جميلة أو ذميمة .
كل هذا ليس بشيء عند الله، وكذلك لا ينظر إلى الأنساب هل هي رفيعة أو دنيئة، ولا ينظر إلى الأموال ولا ينظر إلى شيء من هذا أبداً .
ليس بين الله وبين خلقه صلة إلا بالتقوى، فمن كان لله أتقى كان من الله أقرب وكان عند الله أكرم إذن لا تفخر بمالك ولا بجمالك ولا ببدنك ولا بأولادك ولا بقصورك ولا بسيارتك ولا بشيء من هذه الدنيا أبداً، إنما إذا وفقك الله للتقوى فهذا من فضل الله عليك فاحمد الله عليه . " ا.هـ

قال الحافظ ابن الأثير ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه النهاية في غريب الأثر (ج 5 / ص 171) 
معنى النَّظَر ها هنا الاخْتِيار والرحمة والعَطْف لأنَّ النظر في الشاهد دليلُ المحبَّة وتَرْك النظر دليل البُغْض والكراهة ومَيْلُ الناس إلى الصور المُعْجِبة والأموال الفائقة واللَّه يَتَقَدّس عن شَبَه المخلوقين فجَعَل نَظَره إلى ما هو السِّرُّ واللُّبُّ وهو القلب والعَمل .
والنَّظَر يقع على الأجسام والمعاني فما كان بالأبصار فهو للأجسام وما كان بالبَصائر كان للمعاني" 
قال العلامة المفسر أبو عبد الله محمد القرطبي في كتابه الجامع لأحكام القرآن (ج 16 / ص 326)
" حديث عظيم يترتب عليه ألا يقطع بعيب أحد لما يرى عليه من صور أعمال الطاعة أو المخالفة، فلعل من يحافظ على الأعمال الظاهرة يعلم الله من قلبه وصفا مذموما لا تصح معه تلك الأعمال ، ولعل من رأينا عليه تفريطا أو معصية يعلم الله من قلبه وصفا محمودا يغفر له بسببه ، فالأعمال أمارات ظنية لا أدلة قطعية ، ويترتب عليها عدم الغلو في تعظيم من رأينا عليه أفعالا صالحة ، وعدم الاحتقار لمسلم رأينا عليه أفعالا سيئة ، بل تحتقر وتذم تلك الحالة السيئة ، لا تلك الذات المسيئة ، فتدبر هذا، فإنه نظر دقيق، وبالله التوفيق." ا.هـ
وفي الحديث الرد على المرجئة الذين قالوا أن الإيمان هو مجرد الإقرار بالقلب وما عدا ذلك فليس من الإيمان ، وأخرجوا الأعمال عنه ، فالحديث يدل دلالة واضحة على أن الأعمال داخلة في الإيمان وأنها تتفاضل وهي محل النظر الله تعالى إليها
والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب لطبعة " ميزان الاعتدال " 


في الحديث الذي أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص437) : حدثنا جعفر بن محمد الفريابي قال : حدثنا نصر بن عاصم الأنطاكي قال : حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم قال : حدثنا أبو عمرو عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كان بين آدم ونوح عليهما السلام عشرة قرون وبين نوح وإبراهيم عشرة قرون صلى الله عليهما " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" أورده العقيلي رحمه الله في ترجمة " نصر بن عاصم الأنطاكي " وقال رحمه الله :
" لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف إلا به "

قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في " الميزان " :
" محدث رحال ذكره ابن حبّان في " الثقات "

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " التقريب "
" ليّن الحديث "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ( رحال ) بالراء ووقع في المطبوعتين من " الميزان " ( دجّال ) بالدال وهو تصحيف فاحش والتصحيح من مخطوطة الظاهرية "
والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" وقد جاءت كلمة " رحال " في مطبوعة الرسالة العالمية بتحقيق جمع من المحققين وفيها : " نصر بن عاصم محدّث رحّال ذكره ابن حبّان في الثقات " لعلهم اعتمدوا على مخطوطة الظاهرية فجاءت على الصواب .

وقد قال ابن حبّان في " صحيحه " ( ج14/ص 69/ح6190) : " أخبرنا محمد بن عمر بن يوسف حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن زنجويه حدثنا أبو توبة حدثنا معاوية بن سلام عن أخيه زيد بن سلام قال : سمعت أبا سلام قال : " سمعت أبا أمامة أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله أنبي كان آدم ؟ قال : نعم مكلم " قال فكم كان بينه وبين نوح ؟ قال : " عشرة قرون " 
قال الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله :

" إسناده صحيح ابن زنجويه ثقة روى له أصحاب السنن ومن فوقه ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير زيد بن سلاّم فمن رجال مسلم أبو سلام هو الأسود بن هلال المحاربي .) 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله :


ما أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 3/315- مصّورة الجامعة ) من طريق زياد بن خيثمة عن السدي عن أبي عمارة الخيواني عن علي ّ به  مختصرا بلفظ : " خرجت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعل لا يمر على حجر ولا شجر إلا سلم عليه "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات معروفون خلافا لقول الهيثمي رحمه الله :
" والتابعي أبو عمارة الخيواني لم أعرفه وبقية رجاله ثقات "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" بل هو معروف وهو بالخاء المعجمة نسبة إلى خيوان بن زيد جده الأعلى وهو عبد خير بن زيد الهمداني ثقة معروف بالراوية عن علي رضي الله عنه فصح الحديث والحمد لله " 
ويشهد للحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" إني لأعرف حجرا بمكة كان يسلم عليّ قبل أن أبعث وإني لأعرفه الآن "
أخرجه مسلم وابن حبان وصححه البغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 13/287/3709) وغيرهم وهو مخرج في " الروض النضير " ( 185) قد قلبه بعض الضعفاء فقال : " ليالي بعثت " وهو في الضعيفة برقم ( 6574) 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

وقال ابن ابي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1/2/544) :
"-  عبد خير بن يزيد أبو عمارة الكوفى الخيوانى روى عن على رضى الله عنه روى عنه أبو اسحاق الهمداني والسدى وخالد بن علقمة و عبد الملك ابن سلع وعطاء بن السائب، نا عبد الرحمن انا يعقوب بن اسحاق فيما كتب إلى قال انا عثمان بن سعيد قال قلت ليحيى بن معين عبد خير ؟ فقال ثقة 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*تصويب للشيخ عبدالله الغماري رحمه الله :*


*ف الحديث* *الذي اخرجه عبدالرازق (4283) وابن ابي شيبة (2/448) والطحاوي (1/242) باسناد رجاله ثقات* 
*من طريق ابويعلى الكندي قال : " خرج سلمان في ثلاثة عشر رجلا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزاة وكان سلمان أسنهم فأقيمت الصلاة فقالوا : تقدّم يا أبا عبدالله ! فقال : ما أنا بالذي أتقدم أنتم العرب ومنكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليتقدم بعضكم فتقدم بعض القوم فصلى أربع ركعات فلما قضى الصلاة قال سلمان : ما لنا وللمربعة إنما يكفينا نصف المربّعة "*

*-    * قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" واسناد رجاله ثقات لولا عنعنة أبي إسحاق السبيعي رحمه الله واختلاطه لصححت إسناده 

"وقد سكت عنه الشيخ عبدالله الغماري في رسالته " الرأي القويم " ( ص30) ليس بجيد ولا سيما وقد جزم بنسبته إلى سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه في رسالته الأخرى " الصبح السافر " ( ص 42) !!
والله أعلم .


.وفي رسالة الفاضل أحمد بن سعد آل غرم الغامدي تحت إشراف الدكتور وصي الله محمد عباس حفظه الله " أحاديث أبي إسحاق السبيعي في الكتب الستة والمسند جمعا ودراسة " وهي رسالة مقدمة لنيل درجة الماجستير "

واهم النقاط التي يتركز عليها البحث ملخصا :

·      قال في مقدمة كتابه "  ( ص5-6) :
" عندما وقع في يدي كتاب " الكواكب النيرات في معرفة من اختلط من الثقات " لابن الكيال فذكر من المختلطين ابا اسحاق السبيعي في ترجمة رقم ( 41و ص341) واورد قول الامام أحمد رحمه الله في توثيقه إلا ان الذين حملوا عنه انما كان حملهم عنه بآخرة ثم أورد تصريح ابن الصلاح باختلاطه كما ذكر انكار صاحب الميزان اختلاطه وقال إنما شاخ ونسي ولم يختلط وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ترجمته " ابو اسحاق السبيعي مكثر ثقة عابد من الثالثة اختلط بآخره .." ا ه 
وفي تعريف اهل التقديس بمراتب الموصوفين بالتدليس قال عنه ابن حجر رحمه الله : " ( عمرو بن عبدالله السبيعي الكوفي مشهور بالتدليس وهو تابعي ثقة وصفه النسائي وغيره بذلك " 
وقد اختلف فيمن سمع منه قبل الاختلاط وهم : سفيان بن عيينة واسرائيل بن يونس وزكريا بن أبي زائدة وزهير بن معاوية وزائدة بن قدامة .. كما قال ابن ابي حاتم في " علل ابن ابي حاتم " ( 1/35) 
( وقد خرج الشيخان في الصحيحين لجماعة من روايتهم عن ابي اسحاق وهم اسرائيل وزكريا وزهير والثوري وابو الاحوص وشعبة وعمرو بن ابي زائدة ويوسف بن ابي اسحاق وخرج البخاري من رواية جرير بن حازم عنه وخرج مسلم من رواية اسماعيل بن ابي خالد ورقبة بن مصقلة وسليمان بن مهران الاعمش وسليمان بن معاذ وعمار بن رزيق ومالك بن مغول ومسعر بن كدام عنه وتقدم ان اسرائيل وزكريا وزهيرا سمعوا منه بآخره ) 

·       قال ( ص 6 ) :

·      يكنى بابي اسحاق وبهذه الكنية عرف جماعة من المحدثين أوصلهم الدولابي اثنين واربعين رجلا واما الامام مسلم فقد اوصلهم الى اثنتين وستين رجلا وسردهم الذهبي فبلغ بهم مائة وواحدا"
·      قال ( ص 29)

" قال ابن المديني رحمه الله : " حفظ العلم على امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ستة رجال : فلاهل مكة عمرو بن دينار ولاهل المدينة ابن شهاب ولاهل الكوفة ابو اسحاق والاعمش ولاهل البصرة قتادة ويحيى بن ابي كثير ناقله "

قال ( ص53 ) :

" كان ابو اسحاق رحمه الله سلفي المعتقد لم يعرف عنه خلاف ذلك ولم يذكره احد من اقرانه بسوء مع ان كثيرا من النحل والمذاهب الباطلة اطلت براسها في عصره فسلمه الله وعصمه منها ومع هذا الصفاء العقائدي فقد اتهم بالارجاء وهو منه براء ولم اقف على من اتهمه بذلك فرده في شموخ الحق فقال : انا اكبر من الارجاء " 
وقد اتهم رحمه الله بالميل الى التشيع ولم يذكره احد من ائمة هذا الشأن المعاصرين لابي اسحاق او ممن جاء بعده بزمن يسير الا ما ذكره الجوزجاني والفسوي " 

وقال ( ص 55) :

" لقد فرق العلماء بين التشيع في عهد السلف والتشيع بعدهم 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله : " فالشيعي الغالي في زمان السلف وعرفهم من تكلم في عثمان والزبير وطلحة ومعاوية وطائفة ممن حارب عليا رضي الله عنه وتعرض لسبهم ".. والغالي في زماننا وعرفنا هو الذي يكفر هؤلاء السادة ويتبرأ من الشيخين أيضا فهذا ضال معثر "
وقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" ولما احدثت البدع الشنيعة في خلافة أمير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه ردها ووكانت ثلاثة طوائف غالية وسبابة ومفضلة "
-      الغالية : هم الذين ألهوه وقد حرقهم علي رضي الله عنه 
-      والسبابة : من سب أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم فكان يقتل من يفعله 
-      واما المفضلة : فهم الذين يرونه افضل من ابي بكر وعغمر رضي الله عنهم فقال : لا أوتي باحد يفضلني على ابي بكر وعمر الا جلدته حد المفترين "

قال ( ص 75) :

" قال البخاري رحمه الله : ( روى عن ارقم بن شرحبيل الاودي ولم يذكر سماعا منه "
وبالجملة فقد ذكره في المدلسين : حسين الكرابيسي وابو جعفر الطبري وابن حجر وقد وصمه به جماعة من العلماء منهم : أحمد وشعبة وابن المديني وابن معين والبخاري وابوداود والفسوي  والنسائي والعجلي والدراقطني والذهبي والمقدسي والعلائي وغيرهم 
وبعد التفتيش وجدت ان الغالب في تدليس ابي اسحاق هو تدليس الاسناد وربما دلس تدليس عطف والمقرر انه من الطبقة الثالثة من المدلسين وان غرضه من التدليس هو التخفف او التفنن او طلب علو الاسناد او الامتحان وقد اشتهرت الكوفة بذلك فان للدار والرجال تأثير على الرواة والمرويات "

وقال ( ص 78 ) :

" وقد اشار الى اختلاطه جملة من العلماء منهم أحمد وابو حاتم والفسوي وابوزرعة وابي يعلى الخليلي وقد ذكره في المختلطين : ابن الصلاح والعراقي وابن الكيال وعلاء الدين علي رضا والسخاي وغيرهم 
وقد أنكر الذهبي اختلاطه فقال : " شاخ ونسى ولم يختلط وقد سمع منه سفيان بن عيينة وقد تغير قليلا " 
قال الترمذي رحمه الله : " ابو اسحاق في  آخر زمانه كان قد  ساء حفظه " 

وقال ( ص 95) :

" قال ابن الصلاح رحمه الله : " وهم منقسمون : فمنهم من خلط لاختلاطه وخرفه ومنهم من خلط لذهاب بصره او لغير ذلك "
قال السخاوي رحمه الله :
" والاختلاط حقيقته : " فساد العقل وعدم انتظام الاقوال والافعال .." واسبابه : " إما بخرف أو ضرر او مرض او عرض من موت ابن او سرقة مال كالمسعودي او ذهاب كتب كابن لهيعة او احتراقها كابن الملقن " 
وقال ابن الصلاح رحمه الله : " والحكم فيها أنه يقبل حديث من أخذ عنهم قبل الاختلاط ولا يقبل حديث من أخذ عنهم بعد الاختلاط او أشكل أمره فلم يدر هل أخذ عنه قبل الاختلاط أو بعده " 
قال النووي رحمه الله : " فيقبل ما روى عنهم قبل الاختلاط ولا يقبل ما بعد او شك فيه " 

وقال ( ص 101) :

" ويعرف اختلاط الراوي بامور منها :
-      بتنصيص احد الائمة او الراوة العدول على اختلاطه
-      فساد اقواله وعدم انتظامها في مجلس التحديث اذا عقد 
-      باختبار المحدث اذا شك في تغيره 
-      ان يمنع المحدث احد اهله من التحديث اذا عرفوا انه اختلط 
-      بعرف بجمع طرق الحديث الواحد فالمتاخرة تعل المتقدمة 

وقال ( ص 113) :

"تختلف مراتب المدلسين باختلاف القرائن والأحوال التي تحيط بالراوي والمروي 
وقد جعلها العلماء خمس مراتب :
-      المرتبة الأولى : قال العلائي رحمه الله : " أولها : من لم يوصف بذلك إلا نادرا جدا بحيث انه لا ينبغي أن يعد فيهم كيحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري وهشام بن عروة وموسى بن عقبة "
-      المرتبة الثانية : قال العلائي رحمه الله : " وثانيها : من احتمل الأئمة تدليسه وخرجوا له في الصحيح وإن لم يصرح بالسماع وذلك إما لإمامته أو لقلة تدليسه في جنب ما روى أو لأنه لا يدلس إلا عن ثقة وذلك وبنحوه 
-      المرتبة الثالثة : قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : " الثالثة : من أكثر من التدليس فلم يحتج الأئمة من أحاديثهم إلا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع ومنهم من رد حديثهم مطلقا ومنهم من قبلهم كابن الزبير المكي "
-      المرتبة الرابعة : قال العلائي رحمه الله : " ورابعها من اتفقوا على انه لا يحتج بشيء من حديثهم إلا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع لقلة تدليسهم وكثرته عن الضعفاء والمجهولين كابن اسحاق وبقية وحجاج ..
-      المرتبة الخامسة : قال العلائي رحمه الله : وخامسها من قد ضعف بأمر آخر غير التدليس فرد حديثهم به لا وجه له اذ لو صرح بالتحديث لم يكن محتجا به كأبي جناب الكلبي وابي سعيد البقال ونحوهما فليعلم ذلك "

وغير ذلك من الفوائد ...

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب لطبعة " مسند الإمام أحمد " 
تصويب لطبعة " مستدرك الحاكم "


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد ( 2/223) والمخلص في " بعض الجزء الخامس من الفوائد والغرائب المنتقاة " ( ق264/1) والسياق له وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1454) والطبراني في " الصغير " ( 232- هند) و الأوسط رقم ( 9485)  من طريق أبي عبد الرحمن المقري – عبدالله بن يزيد -: ثنا عبدالله بن عياش بن عباس : ثنا أبي عياش بن عباس قال : سمعت عيسى بن هلال الصدفي وابا عبد الرحمن الحبلي يقولان : سمعنا عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سروج كأشباه الرحال ينزلون على أبواب المساجد نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات على رؤوسهن كأسمنة البخت العجاف العنوهن فإنهن ملعونات لو كانت وراءكم أمة من الأمم لخدمهن نساؤكم كما خدمكم نساء الأمم قبلكم "


قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لا يروى عن عبد الله بن عمرو إلا بهذا الإسناد "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وتابعه عبد الله بن وهب : أخبرني عبد الله بن عياش القتباني به نحوه ولم يذكر في إسناده أبا عبدالرحمن الحبلي وقال : " يركبون على المياثر حتى يأتوا أبواب مساجدهم " 
رواه الحاكم رحمه الله ( 4/436) وقال رحمه الله :
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
ورده الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله : 
" قلت : عبد الله بن وإن كان قد احتج به مسلم فقد ضعفه ابوداود والنسائي وقال ابو حاتم : هو قريب من ابن لهيعة "

وقال رحمه الله :
" وقد رى عنه الليث بن سعد الإمام وهو من أقرانه وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " فهو مع هذا واحتجاج مسلم به وسط حسن الحديث 
تصويب :
" وغلا فيه الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله فقال في " تعليقه " على هذا الحديث في " المسند " ( 7083) :  فقال " إسناده صحيح " .

 تصويب ( 2 ) :

وأشار الحافظ المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3/101) إلى تقويته بتصديره إياه بصيغة ( عن ) ووقع عنده أن الحاكم قال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " 
وينبغي أن يكون هذا ه أصل " المستدرك " و " تلخيصه " لأنه لو كان كما سبق نقله : " على شرط الشيخين " لم يقل الذهبي في رده إياه ما سبق ولقال : " وإن كان  قد احتج به الشيخان ...."فقوله : " .... مسلم ..." دليل على أن الذي في نسخته من " المستدرك " : صحيح على شرط مسلم " وعلى هذا فما في المطبوعة من المستدرك " خطأ من الناسخ أو الطابع .

 ( تنبيه هام ):

" وقعت هذه  اللفظة ( الرحال ) في " فوائد المخلص " بالحاء المهملة خلافا ل " المسند " و " الموارد" وغيرهما فإنهما بلفظ " الرجال " بالجيم وعلى ذلك شرحه الشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا في " الفتح الرباني " ( 17/301) فقال : " معناه : أنهم رجال في الحس لا في المعنى إذ الرجال الكوامل حساً معنى لا يتركون نساءهم يلبسن ثيابا لا تستر أجسامهن " 

ولم ينتبه للإشكال الذي تنبه له الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى إذ قال في تعليقه على الحديث في " المسند " ( 12/38) :
" وقوله : سيكون في آخر أمتي رجال يركبون على سرج كأشباه الرجال " الخ مشكل المعنى قليلا فتشبيه الرجال بالرجال فيه بعد وتوجيهه متكلف ...."

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وعلى كل حال فالمراد من الحديث واضح بيّن وقد تحقق في عصرنا هذا بل قبله وجود هاته النسوة الكاسيات .."

·      لو أن الشيخ رحمه الله أطلع على رواية ( الرحال ) بالحاء المهملة لساعدته على الاطاحة بالاشكال وفهم الجملة فهما صحيحا دون أي توجيه أو تكلف وهذه الرواية هي الراجحة للاسباب التالية :
-      وقعت بالحاء المهملة في نسخة مخطوطة كتاب " الترغيب والترهيب " للحافظ المنذري محفوظة في المكتبة الظاهرية 
-      ان رواية الحاكم المتقدمة بلفظ : " يركبون على المياثر .. تؤكد ما رجحنا ..." ا ه 
قال الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط حفظه الله في تعليقه على المسند ( ج11/ص 654) ط المؤسسة – على حديث الترجمة –
  " وإسناده ضعيف " عبدالله بن عياش بن عباس القتباني قال ابن يونس : منكر الحديث وضعفه ابوداود والنسائي وقال ابو حاتم : ليس بالمتين صدوق يكتب حديثه وهو قريب من ابن لهيعة وقد روى له مسلم حديثا واحدا في المتابعات وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وباقي رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح غير عيسى بن هلال فقد روى له ابوداود والترمذي والنسائي وهو صدوق ..
وأخرجه الحاكم ( 4/436) من طريق عبد الله بن وهب عن عبد الله بن عياش بهذا الاسناد لكن ليس عنده ابو عبد الرحمن الحبلي وصححه الحاكم على شرط الشيخين فتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : عبد الله وإن كان قد احتج به مسلم فقد ضعفه ابوداود والنسائي وقال ابو حاتم : هو قريب من ابن لهيعة 
وقال : عبدالله لم يحتج به مسلم إنما روى له حديثا واحدا متابعة وأبوه عياش روى له مسلم دون البخاري ثم إن عيسى بن هلال الصدفي لم يخرج له الشيخان ولا أحدهما .
وقال حفظه الله :
" وقوله " " كأشباه الرحال " بالحاء المهملة جمع رحل وهو للبعير كالسرج للفرس وقد تصحفت فيه هذه اللفظة في نسخ الى : الرجال بالجيم وتصحفت كذلك عند ابن حبان والمنذري في " الترغيب والترهيب " ( 3/94) والطبراني في نقله عنه الهيثمي  في " المجمع " وظاهر ان السندي شرح على لفظ " الرحال " بالحاء حين قال : أي رحال الجمال لكن الناسخ أخطأ فنقظ الحاء في الموضعين .

·      وضعفه الشيخ شعيب في تعليقه على الإحسان في تقريب صحيح ابن حبان " ( 13/64) حديث رقم ( 5753) وقال : " إسناده ضعيف .

فوائد منتقاة من كلام اهل العلم :

**- والخلاف بين من حسنه ومن ضعفه هو في حال ( عبدالله بن عياش بن عباس القتباني المصري ) 

وهاك أقوال الأئمة فيه : 

- البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (5/151) ولم يذكر فيه شيئا 
-ابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (5/126) وقال : ليس بالمتين ، صدوق ، يكتب حديثه ، وهو قريب من ابن لهيعة . 
- أبو داود : ضعيف الحديث ، سؤالات الأجري (2/184) 
- النسائي : ضعيف ، تهذيب الكمال والميزان للذهبي (2/469) 
- ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات (7/51) 
- قال ابن يونس : منكر الحديث كما نقله عنه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في تهذيب التهذيب ، وابن ماكولا في الإكمال (6/72) 
-أبو محمد بن حزم : ليس مشهورا بالعدالة . المحلى (7/357) ط دار الفكر . 
- الذهبي : صالح الحديث المغني 
- ابن حجر : صدوق يغلط .

-       الخلاصة : فقد صححه الحاكم و الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، خلافا للذهبي كما رأيت ، و تبعهالمعلقعلى " الإحسان " ( 13 / 64 - 65 ) ، و بناء على ذلكضعفه في طبعته من " الموارد " ( 1 / 668 - 669 ) بخلافالداراني المعلق على طبعته من " الموارد " ( 4 / 448
- 449 ) ، فإنه حسّن إسناده .والالباني رحمه الله حسّنه أيضا .

 والله اعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3255) والبزار في " مسنده " ( 1185- كشف الاستار ) من طريق سعيد بن زيد عن عمرو ابن دينار عن سالم عن أبيه عن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلوا جميعا ولا تتفرقوا فغن طعام الواحد يكفي الاثنين وطعام الاثنين يكفي الأربعة وطعام الأربعة يكفي الخمسة والستة وغن البركة في الجماعة " 

قال البزار رحمه الله :
"  لانعلمه عن عمر إلا من هذا الوجه تفرّد به عمرو بن دينار وهو ليّن واحاديثه لا يشاركه فيها أحد " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" عمرو بن دينار هذا غير عمرو بن دينار المتقدم ذاك مكي وهو ثقة وهذا بصري وهو المعروف ب ( قهرمان آل الزبير ) وهو ضعيف كما في التقريب " ولذلك قال البزار رحمه الله : " هو ليّن " 
الوهم :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فلا أدري بعد كيف قال الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله في " ترغيبه " ( 2/142) : " رواه البزار بإسناد جيّد " !!
فلا أدري بعد هذا كيف أختلط عليه الامر فظن أن عمرو بن دينار هذا هو المكي الثقة وليس البصري الضعيف فقد جرى على هذا السنن في مكان آخر أفصح عن الوهم  فقال رحمه الله : ( 3/306) :
" رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح " !!
والبصري ليس من رجال " الصحيح " فهو يعني إذن المكي فإنه من رجال الشيخين !!!
الخلاصة :
" فالحديث قوي بمجموع طرقه فهو حسن على الأقل . والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه :
فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم :

يشتبه عمرو بن دينار الجمحي المكي  بعمرو بن دينار البصري فالأول ثقة والثاني ضعيف 
-      و عمرو بن دينار البصري شهر بـ قهرمان آل الزبير ( والقهرمان 

بمعنى الوكيل ) مات حدود 130 ، يكنى بـ أبي يحيى ضعفه أحمد والفلاس وأبو حاتم وقال ابن معين : ذاهب ، وقال البخاري فيه نظر وضعفه كذلك النسائي والدارقطني والناس ، وأسرف ابن حبان فقال : لا يحل كتب حديثه إلا على وجه التعجب ، ينفرد بالموضوعات عن الأثبات .و عمرو بن دينار أبو محمد الجمحي الإمام الحافظ الكبير أرفع من هذا الضعيف طبقة ، ولكنهما يشتركان في الرواية عن كبار التابعين ، فلربما التبسا....." 

-      ، ووجه التفريق بينهما : 

-  أن الضعيف لا يروي عن الصحابة ، والإمام يروي عن ابن عباس ، وجابر ، وابن عمر ، وأنس ، وعبد الله بن جعفر وأبي الطفيل وغيرهم من الصحابة .

- أن الضعيف ولله الحمد مقل ليس له حديث كثير ، قال عنه الذهبي : له حديث أو حديثان أهـ 
ونكارة أحاديثه تزداد في روايته عن سالم عن ابن عمر ، كما ذكر ذلك الترمذي وابن عدي في الكامل ، ومن أشهر أحاديثه حديث دعاء السوق عن سالم عن ابن عمر عن عمر مرفوعا ( من قال في السوق لا إله إلا الله ..........) الحديث رواه الترمذي والحاكم وغيرهما .وحديث الدعاء عند رؤية المبتلى وهو مارواه عن سالم عن ابن عمر عن عمر مرفوعا ( من رأى مبتلى فقال : الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به .............) الحديث رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما .

-  أن الرواة عن الضعيف يميزونه غالبا بقولهم ( القهرمان أو قهرمان آل الزبير ) ، أما الإمام فليس له وصف يشهر به إلا عمرو بن دينار ، وربما وصف بالأثرم ." استفدته من بعض الفضلاء " غفر الله لهم .

قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج5/ص 408-411/ ترجمة 4949) ط الرسالة 
·      عمرو بن دينار المكي الأثرم الجمحي مولى ابن باذام مولى بني جمح مولى باذان مولى بني مخزوم ويقال كان باذان عامل كسرى على اليمن 
·      وقال ابوزرعة وابو حاتم والنسائي : ثقة 
·      روى له الجماعة 

وقال في ترجمة ( 4950) 
" عمرو بن دينار البصري ابو يحيى الأعور قهرمان آل الزبير 
وقال ابوزرعة : واهي الحديث 
وقال ابو حاتم : ضعيف الحديث روى عن سالم بن عبدالله بعن ابيه حديث منكر وعامة حديثه منكر 
وقال البخاري : فيه نظر ..) ا ه 

-      والله أعلم 
-      والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحافظ المزي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط ( رقم 243) حدثنا أحمد بن رشدين قال نا يحيى بن بكير قال : نا موسى بن ربيعة عن موسى بن سويد الجمحي عن الوليد بن ابي الوليد عن يعقوب الحرقي عن حذيفة بن اليمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن المؤمن إذا لقي المؤمن فسلم عليه وأخذه بيده فصافحه تناثرت خطاياهما كما يتناثر ورق الشجر " 

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لم يرو هذا الحديث عن الوليد بن أبي الوليد إلا موسى بن ربيعة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" وهو ثقة كما قال ابو زرعة كما في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 4/1/142) لكن شيخه موسى بن سويد الجمحي لم أجد من ترجمه وظاهر كلام الهيثمي  الذي كنت نقلته عنه تحت هذا الحديث ( 526) حين خرجته نقلا عنه وعن المنذري أنه ثقة  لأنه قال : " رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ويعقوب بن محمد بن الطحلاء روى عنه غير واحد ولم يضعفه أحد وبقية رجاله ثقات " 

وقال رحمه الله :
" وقد كنت استغربت هناك قول الهيثمي رحمه الله في يعقوب هذا أنه روى عنه غير واحد ... وقد تبين لي بعد ان وقفت على اسناد الحديث في " الأوسط " أن الاستغراب كان في محله وان الهيثمي لا يحمل مسؤوليته وإنما ناشر كتابه السيد القدسي فإن لجهله بهذا الفن وجرأته على تصحيح الكلام بغير علم غير كلام الهيثمي الذي نصه : " يعقوب حد العلاء " كما ذكر في الحاشية فجعله هو يعقوب بن محمد بن الطحلاء " فجاء الاستغراب المشار اليه والصواب : ما كان في الأصل : " يعقوب جد العلاء " ..) ا ه 

وقال رحمه الله :
ويعقوب جد العلاء قد ترجمه في " التهذيب " بقوله : " يعقوب المدني مولى الحرقة جد العلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب روى عن عمر وحذيفة وعنه ابنه عبد الرحمن والوليد بن ابي الوليد ولم يذكر فيه تووثيقا وعموم كلام الهيثمي المتقدم يدل ايضا على انه ثقة فلعله في " ثقات ابن حبان " 
تنبيه :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :

" واما قولي : " عن يعقوب المدني " فلعله في " ثقات ابن حبان " فقد طبع هذا الكتاب ولم نجده فيه ولا هو في " ترتيبه " الهيثمي ولا هو في " جامع فهارس الثقات " وضع الأخ حسين ابراهيم زهران ولا في فهرسي إياه المسمى ب " تيسير انتفاع الخلان بثقات ابن حبان " يسر الله نشره وقد سبق قول الهيثمي في " يعقوب " هذا : " ولم يضعفه أحد " فلو انه كان في " الثقات " وهو من اعرف الناسي بما فيه لوثقه لكثرة اعتماده عليه فمن الأوهام أن المعلق على " تهذيب المزي " عزاه ل " ثقات ابن حبان " ( 7/642) وهذا المكان الذي أشار اليه كل من فيه من طبقة اتباع التابعين ! ثم تكرر الخطأ بعد سطرين فإنه عزا اليه الراوي عنه " الوليد بن أبي الوليد المدني " وهو فيه ( 7/252) وقد اورده في  " التابعين " أيضا ( 5/494) 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لقد وهمت فالصواب وهم الدكتور بشار عواد معروف ....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( رقم 357) الحاكم ( 4/147) من طريق سعيد بن أبي مريم قال : أنا عبد العزيز بن محمد الدراوردي قال : نا داود بن صالح عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبيه : أن أبا بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب وناسا من اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جلسا بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكروا أعظم الكبائر فلم يكن عندهم فيها علم [ ينتهون إليه ] فارسلوني الى عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص أسأله عن ذلك فأخبرني : إن أعظم الكبائر شرب الخمر فأتيتهم فأخبرتهم فأنكروا ذلك ووثبوا إليه جميعا [ حتى أتوه في داره ] فأخبرهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " عن ملكا من بني إسرائيل أخذ رجلا فخيره بين أن يشرب الخمر أو يقتل صبيا أو يزني أو يأكل لحم الخنزير أو يقتلوه إن أبى فاختار أن يشرب الخمر إنه لما شرب الخمر لم يمتنع من شيء أرادوه منه وان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا حينئذ : ما من أحد يشربها فتقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة ولا يموت وفي مثانته منها شيء إلا حرمت عليه الجنة وإن مات في الآربعين مات ميتة جاهلية " 

قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لا يروى عن عبد الله بن عمر عن عبد الله بن عمرو غلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به الدرا وردي " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله " والزيادة له " :
" صحيح على شرط مسلم " !

قال المنذري رحمه الله ( 3/184) :
" رواه الطبراني بإسناد صحيح والحاكم وقال : صحيح على شرط مسلم " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" كلا : بل هو صحيح فقط فإن داود بن صالح ليس من رجال مسلم مطلقا .

قال الهيثمي رحمه الله (5/68) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله رجال " الصحيح " خلا صالح بن داود التمار وهو ثقة "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وقد رويت القصة الأولى بين أمراة وعابد خيرته بين قتل غلام أو الزنا أو شرب الخمر فشرب الخمر وزنى وقتل الغلام روي مرفوعا وموقوفا وهو المحفوظ كما بينته في تعليقي على " الأحاديث المختارة " ( 320) 
*" ونحو ذلك قصة هاروت وماروت وهي مشهورة في كتب التفسير وغيرها ولا يصح رفعها الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما بينته في " الضعيفة " ( حديث رقم 170)

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
-       يقول الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (1/37) : ( وأما ما يذكره كثير من المفسرين في قصة هاروت وماروت من أن الزهرة كانت امرأة فراوداها على نفسها فأبت إلا أن يعلماها الاسم الأعظم فعلماها فقالته فرفعت كوكبا في السماء فهذا أظنه من وضع الإسرائيليين ، وإن كان قد أخرجه كعب الأحبار ، وتلقاه عنه طائفة من السلف فذكروه على سبيل الحكاية والتحديث عن بني إسرائيل ).

-       ويقول في تفسيره (1/203) عن هذه القصة ( وقصها خلق من المفسرين من المتقدمين والمتأخرين وحاصلها راجع في تفصيلها إلى أخبار بني إسرائيل إذ ليس فيها حديث مرفوع صحيح متصل الإسناد إلى الصادق المصدوق المعصوم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى ، وظاهر سياق القرآن إجمال القصة من غير بسط ولا إطناب فيها ، فنحن نؤمن بما ورد في القرآن على ما أراده الله تعالى ، والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال).

-      ويقول الدكتور محمد أبو شهبة عن موقف الحافظين ابن حجر والسيوطي إن هذا   " تشدد في التمسك بالقواعد من غير نظر إلى ما يلزم من الحكم بثبوت ذلك من المحظورات ، ويقول أيضا : وأنا لا أنكر أن بعض أسانيدها صحيحة أو حسنة إلى بعض الصحابة أو التابعين ولكن مرجعها ومخرجها من إسرائيليات بني إسرائيل وخرافاتهم ، والراوي قد يغلط ، وبخاصة في رفع الموقوف ، وقد حققت هذا في مقدمات البحث ، وأن كونها صحيحة في نسبتها لا ينافي كونها باطلة في ذاتها "      ( الإسرائيليات والموضوعات : 237 ).لأنهم رحمهم الله صححوا هذه القصة وذلك تساهل منهم .

-      يقول الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا كما نقله الالباني عنه رحمهم الله في " الضعيفة ( ج1/318/ ح 170) :

-      " من المحقق ان هذه القصة لم تذكر في كتبهم المقدسة فإن لم تكن وضعت في زمن روايتها فهي في كتبهم الخرافية ورحم الله ابن كثير الذي بيّن لنا أن الحكاية خرافة إسرائيلية وأن الحديث المرفوع لا يثبت "

-      والله أعلم

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للحافظ الطبراني رحمه الله :
وهم للحافظ المنذري رحمه الله :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( رقم 6993) والحاكم ( 4/358) والبيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " ( 2/119/2) من طريق شداد بن سعيد ثنا سعيد بن إياس أبو مسعود الجريري عن أبي نضرة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا شباب قريش ! احفظوا فروجكم لا تزنوا ألا من حفظ فرجه فله الجنة " 

قال الطبراني رحمه الله:
" لم يروه عن الجريري إلا شداد تفرد به مسلم بن إبراهيم "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" كلا " فقد تابعه سعيد بن سليمان ثنا شداد بن سعيد الجريري به 
أخرجه البيهقي ( 2/125/2) 
فالصواب :  ما قاله أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 3/100) عقب إسناده إياه من طريق مسلم : " تفرد به شداد " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
صحيح على شرط مسلم "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" بيّض له الذهبي رحمه الله أما المنذري فنقل عنه في " الترغيب " ( 3/197) أنه قال : " صحيح على شرطهما " وأقره !
ولعله وهم من المنذري رحمه الله فإن كونه على شرطهما أبعد ما يكون عن الصواب مع مخالفته لما في " المستدرك " فغن شداد بن سعيد وهو أبو طلحة الراسبي لم يخرج له البخاري شيئا وإنما أخرج له مسلم فقط وفي الشواهد صرح الحافظ به في " التهذيب " وفيه كلام من قبل حفظه وأشار الى ذلك في " التقريب " بقوله : " صدوق يخطئ " 
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله :
" صالح الحديث "
فالخلاصة :
" فهو حسن الحديث عن شاء الله تعالى " 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / الحديث السابق 

فائدة ( 1 ) 
وحديث الترجمة  ذكره الشيخ أبو اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله – في كتابه " تنبيه الهاجد الى ما وقع من النظر  في كتب الأماجد " ( ح 127) 
- وأخرج أيضا فى " الأوسط " ( رقم 6850 ) قال : حدثنا محمد ابن معاذ ، نا مسلم بن إبراهيم ، نا شداد بن سعيد ، نا سعيد الجريري ، عن أبي نضرة ، عن ابن عباس مرفوعا : " يا معشر شباب قريش : احفظوا فروجكم ، ألا من حفظ فرجه فله الجنة " .
وأخرجه ابن أبى عاصم فى " السنة " ( 1534 ) قال : حدثنا المقدمي . والبزار فى " مسنده " ( 1401 ) قال : حدثنا محمد بن معمر ، والحاكم ( 4 / 358 ) من طريق محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني . وأبو نعيم فى " الحلية " ( 3 / 100- 101 ) من طريق بن عبيد الحسن ،. والبيهقي فى " الشعب " ( 4 / 353 / 5369 ) من طريق إسماعيل بن إسحاق ، قالوا : ثنا مسلم بن براهيم بهذا الإسناد .
قال الطبرانى :
" لم يرو هذا الحديث عن الجريرى ، إلا شداد ، ، تفرد به : مسلم ، ولا يروى عن ابن عباس ، إلا بهذا الإسناد " .
قلت : رضى الله عنك !
فلم يتفرد به مسلم ، بل تابعه سعيد بن سليمان ، ثنا شداد بن سعيد مثله .
أخرجه البيهقى فى " الشعب " ( 5425 – طبع بيروت ) من طريق أبي زرعة الرازي ، ثنا سعيد بن سليمان بسنده سواء .
فلذلك فالصواب ما قاله أبو نعيم فى " الحلية " ( 3 / 100 – 101 ) أن شداد ابن سعيد هو المتفرد به . والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم للحافظ ابن حبان رحمه الله 
تصويب للحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله 
تصويب للشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله 
تصويب للشيخ حسين سليم أسد حفظه الله
تصويب للشيخ سيد كسروي  حسن غفر الله له 



في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 3/18-19) حدثنا محمد بن مرزوق : حدثنا زاجر بن الصلت عن الحارث بن عمير عن شداد عن أبي طلحة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يا شباب قريش ! لا تزنوا فإنه من سلّم الله له شبابه دخل الجنة " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
الحارث بن عمير هو أبو عمير البصري ثم المكي مختلف فيه جدا فمن موثق ومن متهم له بالوضع حتى قال الذهبي في " المغني " 
" أنا اتعجب كيف خرّج له النسائي "
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" لأنه وثقه ولم يتبين له جرحه وقال الحافظ :
" وثقه الجمهور وفي أحاديثه مناكير ضعفه بسببها الأزدي وابن حبان وغيرهما فلعله تغير حفظه في الآخر "
·      وروايته للحديث بهذا الإسناد مخالفا في ذلك مسلم بن إبراهيم مما يدل على ضعفه ولذلك غم أمره على جمع ممن تكلم عليه :

التصويبات :
·       اولا : قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 4/253) :
" رواه أبو يعلى وإسناده منقطع وفيه من لم أعرفه "

·       ثانيا : الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي نقل كلام الهيثمي المذكور في تعليقه على " المطالب العالية " ( 2/36/1588) وأقره !

·       ثالثا : المعلق على " مسند أبي يعلى  " فإنه قال ( 3/19) 
" إسناده ضعيف جدا الحارث بن عمير وشيخه مجهولان وليس في الرواة عن أبي طلحة من اسمه شداد فيما نعلم فهو عندنا منقطع " ثم ذكر كلام الهيثمي وأقره أيضا !!

·      رابعا : المعلق  على " المقصد العلي " ( 2/328) وهو حواش قماش مقلد نقل كلام الهيثمي وخلاصة كلام المعلقعلى أبي يعلى " !

الخلاصة :

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

·      كل ذلك خطأ ف " الحارث بن عمير " هو أبو عمير البصري كما تقدم فقد ذكر المزي في الرواة عنه " زاجر بن الصلت " هذا 
·      شداد الذي لم ينسب في رواية ابي يعلى هو ابن سعيد المنسوب في حديث الترجمة الذي أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط ( رقم 6993 ) والحاكم ( 4/358) من طريق شداد بن سعيد ثنا سعيد بن إياس ...الحديث ’ وكنيته ابو طلحة الراسبي كما تقدم وهو مذكور في شيوخ ( الحارث بن عمير ) 
·      وقوله في " أبي يعلى " : " عن أبي طلحة " لعله من اوهام الحارث بن عمير والصواب ( شداد أبي طلحة ) بإسقاط حرف ( عن ) بين الاسم والكنية وعلى الصواب وقع في رواية ابن أبي عاصم ( 1535) عن زاجر به والله  أعلم .
·      وزاجر هذا ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 4/269) وقال ابو زرعة فيه : " لا بأس به " 
·      ووقع لابن حبان وهم فاحش نبهت عليه في كتابي " تيسير الانتفاع " 


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

_ قال الشيخ أبو اسحاق الحويني غفر الله له في " تنبيه الهاجد " ( 4/24) 
تنبيه :
لحديث ابن عباس هذا شاهد من حديث أبي طلحة مرفوعا : (( يا شباب قريش ! لا تزنوا ، من سلم له شبابه : دخل الجنة ))
أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 3 / 18 / 1427 ) قال : حدثنا محمد بن مرزوق ، ثنا زاجر بن الصلت ، عن الحارث بن عمير ، عن شداد ، عن أبي طلحة به .
وأخرجه ابن أبي عاصم فى " السنة " ( 1535 ) عن محمد بن مرزوق باسناده ، ولكن وقع فى الإسناد مخالفتان :
الأولى : وقع عنده : " الحارث بن عمر " بدل "عمير " ولعله أصوب ، ففى كتاب " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1 / 2 / 82 ) لابن أبي حاتم ، قال : " الحارث بن عمر أبو عمران الطاحي . روي عن شداد بن سعيد ، روى عنه : زاجر بن الصلت . سمعت أبي يقول بعض ذلك . – وبعضه وبعضه من قبلي – وسمعته يقول : هو مجهول " ا هـ .
أما الحارث بن عمير ، فهو أكثر من نفس منهم أبو وهب . وصرح أبو حاتم أنه لا يعرفه .
الثاني : وقع عنده : " عن شداد أبي طلحة ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . " فصار
الحديث مرسلا ولا أدرى كيف وقع هذا ؟
والإسناد عند أبي يعلي مستقيم عندى لم يقع فيه سقط لأن أبا يعلي ، وضعه في " مسند أبي طلحة الأنصاري " ويدل على ذلك نقد الهيثمي فقد قال : في " المجمع " ( 4 / 253 ) " إسناده منقطع " ، وذلك لأن شداد بن سعيد لم يدرك أبا طلحة .
وأستبعد أن يكون هذا إختلافا بين أبا يعلي ، وابن أبي عاصم ، وأخشي أن يكون وقع سقط فى كتاب ابن أبى عاصم وقد عالجت كثيرا من أسانيده ، لاسيما فى الجلد الثاني منه .
-      وبعد كتابتي ما تقدم وقفت اليوم علي طبعة جديدة لكتاب " السنة " لابن أبي عاصم تحقيق صاحبنا باسم فيصل الجوابرة ، حفظه الله ، فراجعت الحديث ، فإذا هو فيه برقم ( 1579 ) وإذا هو كإسناد أبي يعلي تماما ، فعلمت أن لفظة " عن " سقطت من بين " شداد " و " أبي طلحة " والحمد الله . وانظر رقم ( 1125 ) .
-      والله أعلم .
والحمد لله بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للإمام الحافظ الترمذي رحمه الله 
تصويب للشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي رحمه الله :



في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في أول كتاب " النكاح " ( 18) ومسلم ( رقم 2741) والترمذي ( 2781) وصححه وابن ماجه ( 3998) وأحمد ( 5/200) من طرق عن سليمان التيمي عن أبي عثمان النهدي عن أسامة بن زيد بن حارثة [ وسعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل ] عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء " 

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" حديث حسن صحيح وقد راه غير واحد من الثقات عن سليمان التيمي عن أبي عثمان عن اسامة بن زيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يذكروا فيه : " عن سعيد ابن عمرو بن نفيل " ولا نعلم أحدا قال : عن أسامة بن زيد وسعيد بن زيد غير المعتمر " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" فيه نظر فإن مسلما ً بعد أن رواه من طريق المعتمر عن أبيه سليمان أتبعه بأسانيد أخرى عن أبي خالد الأحمر وهشيم وجرير قالوا : عن سليمان التيمي ( قال مسلم ) : بهذا الإسناد مثله .

قال رحمه الله :
" فقوله : " عن مثله " يستلزم ان تكون رواية هؤلاء الثلاثة مثل رواية المعتمر أي عن التيمي عن النهدي عن أسامة وسعيد معاً . والله أعلم 

ثانيا :
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
الزيادة التي بين المعقوقتين عند مسلم والترمذي كما يتضح من الكلام السابق وخفي بعض  هذا على صاحب " ذخائر المواريث : فإنه لم يعزه لمسلم في : " مسند سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل " إنما عزاه للترمذي وحده ! ولعله يتبع في ذلك في أصله : " تحفة الأشراف " فليراجع ... ثم إني راجعته بحمد لله فهو في ( 4/9) رامزا لكونه عند مسلم الترمذي وعن اسامة وحده أخرجه ابن حبان أيضا ( 7/582) 
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم : 

وفي الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 2035) والنسائي في " عمل اليوم الليلة " ( 180) من طرق عن سليمان التيمي عن أبي عثمان النهدي عن أسامة بن زيد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليه معروف فقال لفاعله : جزاك الله خيرا فقد أبلغ في الثناء " 
وورد من طريق اخرى عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 
أخرجه الحميدي ( 1160) وابن ابي شيبة ( 9/70) وعبد بن حميد ( 1418) 

والطريق الأولى : 
قال الترمذي في العلل ( 1/315) سألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث فقال : هذا منكر ..." 
وفي علل ابن ابي حاتم ( 2197) سألت أبي ما راه أبو الجواب عن سعير بن الخمس عن سليمان التيمي به " من صنع اليه معروفا فقال جزاك الله خيرا فقد أبلغ في الثناء " فقال أبي هذا حديث موضوع بهذا الإسناد ) ا ه 
وفي ( 1570)
" سألت أبي عن هذا فقال : هذا حديث منكر بهذا الإسناد " ا ه
قال الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله في " أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة " ( 1/30) هذا الحديث اذا نظرت الى سنده وجدتهم ما بين ثقة وصدوق فظاهره الحسن ولكن ابن ابي حاتم يقول  في العلل ( ج2/ص350) سمعت أبي يقول : هذا حديث منكر بهذا الإسناد " ا ه

·      والحديث صححه الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه على بلوغ المرام والألباني والسيوطي وغيرهم ...

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله 


في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 1/298) والطبراني في " الأوسط " رقم ( 4904) من طريق الجراح بن مخلد : نا اليمان بن نصر صاحب الدقيق قال : نا عبد الله بن سعد المدني قال : نا محمد بن المنكدر قال : حدثني محمد ابن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : " رأيت فيما يرى النائم كأني تحت شجرة وكأن الشجرة تقرأ { ص } فلما أتت على السجدة سجدت فقالت في سجودها : " اللهم اكتب لي بها أجرا وحطّ عني بها وزرا وأحدث لي بها شكراً وتقبلها مني كما تقبلت من عبدك داود سجدته " فلما أصبحت غدوت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته بذلك فقال : سجدت أنت يا أبا سعيد ؟ فقلت : لا قال : " أنت كنت أحق بالسجود من الشجرة " فقرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سورة { ص } حتى أتى على السجدة فقال في سجوده ما قالت الشجرة في سجودها " 


قال الطبراني رحمه الله :
" لا يروى عن أبي سعيد إلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به اليمان بن نصر " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وأعله الهيثمي به فقال ( 2/285) :
" قال الذهبي : مجهول " 
" وهو تابع في ذلك لابن ابي حاتم رحمه الله ( 4/2/311) عن أبيه 
قال الحافظ رحمه الله في " اللسان " :
" وذكر ابن حبان في " الثقات " فقال : الكعبي من أهل البصرة يروي عن شيخ عن محمد بن المنكدر روى عنه يعقوب بن سفيان وذكر ابن ابي حاتم في الرواة عنه محمد بن مرزوق والجراح بن مليح " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ليس عند ابن ابي حاتم ذكر الجراح هذا فالله أعلم 
" وقد روى عمرو بن علي هذا الحديث مختصرا جدا في " تاريخ البخاري " ( 1/1/147) 

وقال رحمه الله :
" فمثله حسن الحديث إن شاء الله لرواية ثلاثة من الثقات عنه فإعلاله بمن فوقه أولى كشيخه عبدالله بن سعد المدني فإني لم أجد له ترجمة وقد وقع اسمه في ترجمة اليمان من " الجرح والتعديل " : " عبد الله بن أبي سعيد المدني " 
وقال المعلق رحمه الله عليه :
" * ك * " " سعد " خطأ " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ولعل ما خطأه هو الصواب لمطابقته لما في الكتابين : " مسند أبي يعلى " و " المعجم الأوسط " 
·      وشيخ شيخه " محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف " أورده البخاري في " التاريخ " وابن أبي حاتم في كتابه برواية ابن المنكدر وابنه عبد الواحد عنه ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " من روايتهما عنه " 
·      وللحديث طريق أخرى وشاهد يتقوى بهما إن شاء الله تعالى .


قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
" قال محقق " مسند أبي يعلى " ( ج2/ص330/ح1069)
" عبد الله بن سعد المزني لم أعرفه واليمان بن نصر جهله أبو حاتم وتبعه على ذلك الذهبي هذا وقد روى عنه محمد بن مرزوق ويعقوب بن سفيان والجراح بن مخلد ولم يجرحه أحد ووثقه ابن حبان وباقي رجاله ثقات " 
" وذكره الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 2/284) وقال : " روواه أبو يعلى والطبراني في " الأوسط " .... وفيه اليمان بن نصر قال الذهبي : " مجهول " 
" ويشهد له ما أخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجه والبيهقي في " السنن " وصححه ابن خزيمة برقم ( 563) وابن حبان برقم ( 691) موارد والحاكم ( 1/219) وقال الذهبي : صحيح ما في رواته مجروح " 

والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي ( 579و 3420) وابن ماجه ( 1/325) وابن حبان ( 691) من طريق ابن خزيمة والحاكم ( 1/219) والبيهقي ( 2/320) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 11/149/11262) كلهم من طريق محمد بن يزيد بن خنيس قال : حدثني حسن بن محمد بين عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد قال : قال لي ابن جريج : يا حسن ! حدثني جدك عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد عن ابن عباس قال : جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ! إني رأيت في هذه الليلة فيما يرى النائم كاني أصلي خلف شجرة فرأيت كاني قرأت سجدة فرأيت الشجرة كأنها تسجد بسجودي فسمعتها وهي تقول : " اللهم اكتب لي بها أجرا واجعلها لي عندك ذخرا وضع عني بها وزرا واقبلها مني كما تقبلت من عبدك داود "
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : " فرأيت رسول الله قرأ السجدة فسمعته وهو ساجد يقول مثل ما قال الرجل عن كلام الشجرة " والسياق لابن حبان 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
" هذا حديث صحيح ورواته مكيون لم يذكر واحد منهم بجرح " 
" ووافقه الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهذا من عجائبه فإنه قال في ترجمة الحسن هذا من الميزان " :
" قال العقيلي : لا يتابع عليه وقال غيره : فيه جهالة ما روى عنه سوى ابن خنيس 

قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " الكاشف " :
"  غير حجة "
واما الترمذي رحمه الله فقال في " الموضعين " :
" حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه " 

قال االألباني رحمه الله :
" لكن وجد في نسخة في " الموضع الأول : 
" حسن :
وقال : ولعلها زيادة غير ثابتة فان الحافظ لم ينقل في ترجمة الحسن من التهذيب عن الترمذي إلا إنه استغربه وكذلك التبريزي في " المشكاة " ( 1036) وهو اللائق بحال الاسناد ويؤكده قول الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 4/114) 
" وضعفه العقيلي بالحسن بن محمد ... فقال فيه : جهالة "
والله اعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم 
·      قول الحاكم رحمه الله عن الحسن بن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد لم يذكر بجرح مردود فقد قال العقيلي رحمه الله : لا يتابع عليه وفيه الحسن وقال غيره : فيه جهالة كما في " الميزان " وكذلك ضعفه الترمذي بقوله : " حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه "لذلك استغربه رحمه الله 
·      وقال الحافظ في التلخيص الحبير ( 2/96) :" وَضَعَّفَهُ الْعُقَيْلِيُّ بِالْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي يَزِيدَ ، فَقَالَ : فِيهِ جَهَالَةٌ
·      ذكر الالباني كما في الصحيحة بقوله وذكر الحافظ في " التهذيب " عن الخليلي أنه قال فيه : " حديث غريب صحيح "
·      ولعل لذلك قال النووي في " المجموع " ( 4/64) كما نقله الالباني في الصحيحة " بقوله : " رواه الترمذي وغيره بإسناد حسن "
·      ولذا حسنه الالباني في تعليقه على " سنن الترمذي " حديث رقم ( 579) 
·      والله أعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهم الشيخ المحدث الألباني رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه  ابن راهويه في " مسنده " ( 4/80/1) أخبرنا سفيان الثوري عن الزهري عن عروة – إن شاء الله – عن عائشة ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ما نفعنا مال [ أحد ] ما نفعنا مال أبي بكر "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين "
" وقول الزهري رحمه الله : " إن شاء الله " لا يضر لأن الراي قد يشك أحيانا وقد رواه غير واحد بدون شك فأخرجه الحميدي ( 1/121/250) وأبويعلى في " مسنده " ( 3/1090) وابن ابي عاصم في " السنة " ( 1230) عن سفيان به 

وقال الالباني رحمه الله : 
" وسفيان هو : سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله "

·      وللحديث شاهد :

من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعا به وزاد : " قال : فبكى أبو بكر وقال : وهل نفعني الله إلا بك ؟ وهل نفعني الله إلا بك ؟ وهل نفعني الله إلا بك ؟ " 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2/366) : ثنا معاوية قال : ثنا أبو إسحاق الفزاري عن الأعمش عن ابي صالح عنه 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين ..
فائدة :
وللحديث طريق أخرى يرويه محبوب بن محرز القواريري عن داود بن يزيد الأموي عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة به 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 3262) وقال :
" حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ومحبوب لين الحديث وداود ضعيف وأبوه عند ابن حجر مقبول فقول الترمذي مقبول لو لم يقل : " غريب ...." لأنه ينافي أنه أراد : " حسن لغيره " !!

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

·      وفي نفسي من رواية سفيان الثوري رحمه الله عن الزهري شيئا ً

" رواية سفيان الثوري عن الزهري " 
قال أحد الفضلاء في بحثه الآتي : 

وهذا الكلام فيه مغالطات : 
1- سفيان الثوري خطأ في الاسناد ، ولا شك أن زيادة الثوري من النساخ ،لأن سفيان هو يقينا ابن عيينة .
ولا أدري كيف غفل الشيخ عن هذا ؟ بل وجعل السند على شرط الشيخين .
فاسحاق بن راهويه لم يدرك البتة سفيان الثوري ،بل يروي عنه بواسطة ، فعلى أقل تقدير حينما توفي سفيان الثوري كان اسحاق في بطن أمه أو لم يولد الا بعد سنتين من وفاة الثوري ، فكيف يخبره؟ وكيف يكون الاسناد على شرط الشيخين ؟
سفيان الثوري توفي سنة 161 هـ
اسحاق بن راهويه ولد سنة 161 هـ أو 163 هـ كما قال ابنه.

اذن فسفيان هو ابن عيينة وليس الثوري يقينا ، وزيادة الثوري هي خطأ من النساخ .


ولا ننس أن الشيخ انتقد أحد المحققين في نسبته الثوري الى سفيان في رواية الامام أحمد عنه كون الامام أحمد لم يدرك الثوري وانما هو سفيان بن عيينة. 

قال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة ج 6ص 499رقم2725 
ثم إنه عزا رواية الثوري المتقدمة لأحمد رحمه الله، وهو وهم أو غفلة عن كون الإمام لم يدرك الثوري، فظن أنه حين قال: " حدثنا سفيان " ولم ينسبه ، أنه الثوري كما تقدم.

2- قوله وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين. 
هذا خطأ من وجهين :
أ- حسب هذا السند الخاطئ فهو منقطع لان اسحاق لم يدرك الثوري .
ب- حسب الاسناد الصحيح فهو معلول لان بين ابن عيينة والزهري راويان .

·      الخطأ الثاني :
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : 
وقول الزهري: " إن شاء الله " لا يضر، لأن الراوي قد يشك أحيانا، وقد رواه غير واحد بدون شك
الذي قال " إن شاء الله " هو سفيان بن عيينة وليس الزهري والدليل على ذلك :

أ- معروف عن سفيان بن عيينة أنه حينما يشك في السند يقول " ان شاء الله " ولدي عشرات الأمثلة على ذلك وسأكتفي ببعضها .

1-أخبرنا أبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب أنبأ الربيع أنبأ الشافعي أنبأ سفيان بن عيينة قال سمعت الزهري يقول زعم أهل العراق أن شهادة المحدود لا تجوز فاشهد لأخبرني فلان أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال لأبي بكرة تب تقبل شهادتك أو إن تبت قبلت شهادتك قال سفيان سمي الزهري الذي أخبره فحفظته ثم نسيته وشككت فيهفلما قمنا سألت من حضر فقال لي عمر بن قيس هو سعيد بن المسيب قال الشافعي رحمه الله فقلت له فهل شككت فيما قال لك قال لا هو سعيد بن المسيب غير شك قال الشافعي وكثيرا ما سمعته يحدثه فيسمي سعيدا وكثيرا ما سمعته يقول عن سعيدإن شاءاللهوقد رواه غيره من أهل الحفظ عن سعيد ليس فيهشكوزاد فيه أن عمر رضي الله عنه استتاب الثلاثة فتاب اثنان فأجاز شهادتهما وأبي أبو بكرة فرد شهادته .سنن البيهقي الكبرى:ج10/ص152 ح20332

2- أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، قَالَ : أَنْبَأَنَا سُفْيَانُ، عَنْ سُمَيٍّ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، إِنْ شَاءَاللَّهُ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : " كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَعَوَّذُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الثَّلاثَةِ : مِنْ دَرَكِ الشَّقَاءِ ، وَشَمَاتَةِ الأَعْدَاءِ ، وَسُوءِ الْقَضَاءِ ، وَجَهْدِ الْبَلاءِ " ، قَالَ سُفْيَانُ : هُوَ ثَلاثَةٌ ، فَذَكَرْتُ أَرْبَعَةً ، لأَنِّي لا أَحْفَظُ الْوَاحِدَ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ . السنن الكبرى للنسائي :ج4/ص457 ح7927

3-ثناسفيان قال حدثنا عمرُو كُمإن شاءالله قال سمعت جابر بن عبد الله يقول كان معاذ بن جبل يصلي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العشاء ثم يرجع فيصليها بقومه. مسند الحميدي :ج2/ص523 ح1246

4-أخبرنا سفيان قال كانت المخزومية تستعير متاعا وتجحده فرفعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلم فيها فقال لو كانت فاطمة لقطعت يدها فقيل لسفيان من ذكره فقال أيوب بن موسى عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة إن شاءالله.مسند إسحاق بن راهويه:ج2/ص334 ح860

5- ثناسفيانقال ثنا الزهري وسمعته يحدثه عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم عن أبيه إن شاء الله قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان مطعم بن عدي حيا ثم كلمني في هؤلاء النتنى أو في هؤلاء الأسارى لأطلقتهم لي يعني أسارى بدر وكان سفيان إذا حدث بهذا الحديث فذكر فيه الخبر قال إن شاء الله لا يدعه وإن لم يذكر فيه الخبر فربما قال إن شاء الله وربما لم يقله.مسند الحميدي:ج1/ص254 ح558

6-ثنا سفيان عن الزهري فسئل سفيان عمن قال هو محمود انشاء الله ان عتبان بن مالك كان رجلا محجوب البصر وانه ذكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التخلف عن الصلاة قال هل تسمع النداء قال نعم قال فلم يرخص له .مسند أحمد:ج4/ص43 ح16527

7- ثنا سفيان ثنا بن جريج عن أبي الزبير عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة ان شاء الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوشك ان تضربوا وقال سفيان مرة ان يضرب الناس أكباد الإبل يطلبون العلم لا يجدون عالما أعلم من عالم أهل المدينة وقال قوم هو العمرى قال فقدموا مالكا .مسند أحمد:ج2/ص299 ح7967 ) انتهى من كلامه 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :



-      قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( 1/273) 
" سفيان بن عيينة معروف بالرواية عن الزهري دون الثوري " 
·      وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( 6/578) 
" الثوري لا يروي عن الزهري إلا بواسطة " 

" خطأ غريب وقع فيه الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله "
كما نقله الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في " شرحه على الفية السيوطي ( ص : 33) فقال رحمه الله :
قال السيوطي رحمه الله في " التدريب " 
السابع : الاختلاف على رجل في تسمية شيخه او تجهيله كحديث الزهري عن سفيان الثوري عن حجاج بن فرافصة عن يحيى بن ابي كثير عن ابي سلمة عن ابي هريرة مرفوعا : المؤمن غر كريم والفاجر خب لئيم 

قال الشيخ احمد شاكر رحمه الله : 
" تنبيه "
قول السيوطي في " التدريب " في هذه العلة السابعة " كحديث الزهري عن سفيان الثوري " خطأ غريب من مثله فإن الزهري أقدم جدا من الثوري ولم يذكر احد انه روى عنه والصواب : " كحديث ابي شهاب عن سفيان الثوري " وابو شهاب هو الحناط واسمه " عبد ربه بن نافع الكناني " والحديث في المستدرك للحاكم ( ج1/ ص 43) . فاشتبه الاسم على السيوطي وظنه " ابن شهاب وجعله " الزهري " وهذا من مدهشات غلط العلماء الكبار رحمهم الله ورضي عنهم ) ا ه 

والله اعلم
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر ما فات الحافظ المزي في " تهذيب الكمال "
ذكر ما فات الحافظ ابن حجر في " النكت الظراف " 
وهم الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله :
وهم الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط رحمه الله :







في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2989 – تحقيق الأعظمي ) من طريق العلاء بن المسيب عن عطاء عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من طاف بالبيت [ سبعا ] وصلى ركعتين كان كعدل رقبة "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير شيخ ابن ماجه علي بن محمد – وهو الطنافسي – وهو ثقة عابد كما قال الحافظ ولذا قال البوصيري في " زوائد ابن ماجه " ( 182/2) : " وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات " 
وعطاء هو ابن أبي رباح وقد توبع فرواه عطاء بن السائب عن عبدالله بن عبيد بن عمير أنه سمع أباه يقول : سمعت ابن عمر يقول : فذكره مرفوعا وفيه الزيادة 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 959) وابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 2753) وابن حبان (1003) وأحمد ( 2/95) وابو يعلى ( 3/163) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 13440) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 7/129/1916) من طريق يزيد بعضهم على بعض عن ابن السائب "

قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" هذا حديث حسن وروى حماد بن زيد عن عطاء بن السائب عن ابن عبيد بن عمير عن ابن عمر نحوه ولم يذكر فيه عن أبيه "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وقد وصله النسائي ( 2/36) والطبراني ( 13447) من طريقين عن حماد به دون ذكر الأب ولعل هذا هو الصواب . فإن حماد بن زيد روى عن عطاء قبل الأختلاط وتابعه على ذلك في متن آخر سفيان بن عيينة عند الإمام احمد ( 2/11) وهو ممن سمع منه قبل الاختلاط ايضا ولعله قال البخاري : " لم يسمع من أبيه شيئا ولا يذكره " 

·      ولا ينافي ذلك ان عبد الرزاق رواه في " المصنف " * ( 5/29/8877) عن معمر والثوري عن عطاء بن السائب ... فقال : ( عن أبيه ) لاحتمال ان يكون سياق الاسناد لمعمر وهو ممن سمع منه بعد الاختلاط بخلاف الثوري فيكون عبد الرازق أو راوي كتابه حمل روايته على رواية معمر ! والله أعلم .

قال الألباني رحمه الله :

·      وإن من غفلة المعلق عليه أنه أعل المتن المشار إليه عند أحمد باختلاط ابن السائب ! وهو عنده من رواية ابن عيينة كما سبق وإن كان خفي عليه أنه سمع منه قبل الاختلاط فكيف خفي عليه أيضا أن الثوري روى عنه قبل الاختلاط وروايته بين عينيه في الكتاب 
·      وقد حسن حديث الترجمة الإمام البغوي وتعقبه المعلق عليه باختلاط ابن السائب وفاته طريق ابن ماجه الصحيح ! كما فاته شاهد له من حديث محمد بن المنكدر عن أبيه كما سأذكره ولا غرابة في ذلك لأنه في بعض المصادر التي ليست من مراجعه على أقل تقدير وإنما الغرابة أن يفوته طريق ابن ماجه !! 
·      ثم عزا رواية الثوري المتقدمة لأحمد رحمه الله وهو وهم أو غفلة  عن كون الإمام لم يدرك الثوري فظن انه حين قال : " ثنا سفيان " أنه الثوري !! وهو يرى بعين رأسه أن عبد الرازق – وهو من شيوخ أحمد – رواه عن الثوري كما تقدم .

تنبيه " ( 1 ) : 

" لم يورد الحافظ المزي في " تحفة الأشراف " في " ترجمة " عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير الليثي المكي عن ابن عمر ( 5/474) رواية النسائي المتقدمة عنه ولا هو أشار إليها في ترجمة أبيه عبيد بن عمير ( 6/7) 

تنبيه ( 2 ) :

"  وفات الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله أن يستدرك ذلك عليه في " النكت الظراف على الأطراف " فجلّ من احاط بكل شيء علما .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :

" قال محقق " تحفة الأشراف لمعرفة الأطراف " ( ج1/ ص5) 

قال علامة القرن الثامن الحافظ الذهبي : " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( ج1/ص328) 
" فلما استخلف المأمون على رأس المائتين نجم التشيع وأبدى صفحته وبزع فجر الكلام وعربت حكمة الأوائل ومنطق اليونان وعمل رصد الكواكب ونشا للناس علم جديد مرد مهلك لا يلائم على علم النبوة ولا يوافق توحيد المؤمنين وقد كانت الأمة منه في عافية "

وقال محققه ( ص 12) :
" وضع الكتاب في أطراف الكتب الستة الجامع الجامع الصحيح للبخاري وصحيح مسلم وسنن أبي داود وجامع الترمذي وسنن ابن ماجه وبعض لواحقها .... والغرض الأساسي من وضع هذا الكتاب هو جمع احاديث الكتب الستة بطريق يسهل على القارئ معرفة اسانيدها المختلفة مجتمعة في موضع واحد ولا سبيل الى ذلك إلا بطريقين فإما أن يذكر متون الاحاديث حديثا حديثا ويذكر بعدها جميع طرقها واسانيدها الواردة من الكتب الستة وإما ان يذكر الاسانيد المعروفة ويدرج تحتها متون الاحاديث المختلفة المروية بتلك الاسانيد ..ولهذا اختار اصحاب كتب الاطراف الطريق الثاني فرتبوها على الاسانيد دون المتون وهي طريق مصون عن الخطأ وسهل المراجعة تام الاستيعاب على طريق سائر المعاجم المفهرسة فترى كتاب " تحفة الأشراف " مرتبا على تراجم اسماء الصحابة والتابعين واتباع التابعين أحيانا اتباع اتباع التابعين ..

وقال محققه ( ص 13) 
" وإذا لم ينصف الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي مؤلف " ذخائر المواريث " في أطراف الستة والمؤطا ( ص 3) :
" ثنائه على المصنف بقوله : " وجمع ( أي المزي ) اطراف الكتب الستة أكمل جمع فشرح صدر الطالبين وأطرب السمع ولكنّه أطال إلى الغاية وأسهب وركب في تكرار والروايات كل أدهم وأشهب " 

وقال ( ص 14) 
 قسم المصنف جميع أحاديث الكتب الستة مسندها ومرسلها وعددها 19,595 مع المكرارات الى 1395 مسندا منها 995 منسوبا إلى الصحابة رجالا ونساء رضوان الله عليهم مرتبا اسماؤهم على حروف المعجم والباقي من المراسيل وعددها 400 منسوبا الى ائمة التابعين ومن بعدهم على نسق حروف المعجم ايضا ..)

وقال ( ص 18)
وقد جزم العلامة ابو الطيب العظيم آبادي في آخر " عون المعبود بشرح سنن أبي داود " وأن مراد المنذري بقولهما على حديث أخرجه النسائي على أنه " السنن الكبرى " دون " الصغرى " والدليل على صدق ما قال انا وجدنا المصنف يعزو كثيرا من أحاديث النسائي الى كتب لا وجود لها في " الصغرى " منها كتاب " التفسير " وفضائل القرآن " والعلم " والمواعظ والسير ....وهذا يخالف ما ينسب الى القاضي تاج الدين السبكي ( 771 ه ) تلميذ المصنف من اطلاقه قوله " سنن النسائي " وهي إحدى الكتب الستة هي الصغرى لا الكبرى وهي التي يخرجون عليها الأطراف والرجال ولهذا استدرك عليه الجلال السيوطي بقوله : " وإن كان شيخه المزي ضم إليها الكبرى " ( تدريب الراوي ) ( ص 49)

وقال محققه ( ص 18)
·      وأما قول العظيم آبادي " كل حديث هو موجد في السنن الصغرى يوجد في السنن الكبرى لا محالة من غير عكس فلا يصح على إطلاقه كما صرح بذلك النسائي في عدة تراجم الصغرى ....) ا ه 
·      ومما لا مراء فيه ان النسائي صنف اولا السنن الكبرى ومنها اختصر " الصغرى " كما يؤخذ منها اسمها " المجتبى " 
·      وقال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله : " وقد جمع السنن الكبير " وانتخب ما هو أقل حجما وقد وقع لي سماعها " ( البداية والنهاية ) ( ج11/ص123) 

قال محققه ( ص 21) 

·      ملخص فوائد الأطراف لخصها الشيخ محمد عبد الرازق حمزة بقوله نستفيد من كتب الاطراف 
-      طرف الحديث عند أصحاب الكتب الستة فتعرف إن كان غريبا او عزيزا او مشهورا 
-      رجال الإسناد لكل حديث ويظهر مبهماته كسفيان هل هو الثوري أم ابن عيينة 
-      تصحيح ما يقع من الاغلاط المطبعية او العملية في اسانيد كتب الستة وما اكثرها 
-      معرفة من اخرج الحديث من اصحاب الدواوين المشهورة او بعضهم وموضع تخريجه عند من اخرجه منهم 
-      اختلاف نسخ الكتاب الستة ...) ا ه 



قال محققه ( ص 24) : 
قال  الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله عن " تحفة الأشراف " وكان الشروع من يوم عاشوراء سنة 696 ه وختم في الثالث من ربيع الآخر سنة 722 ه فقد صرف ستا وعشرين سنة من عمره يكد على هذا الكتاب أي أكثر من ربع قرن "

قال محققه ( ص 25) 

قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في " البدر الطالع " ( ج1/ص65) عن ابن تيمية والمزي رحمهم الله " وهذه قاعدة مطردة في كل عالم يتبحر في المعارف العلمية ويفوق أهل عصره ويدين بالكتاب والسنة فإنه لا بد أن يستنكره المقصرون ويقع لهم محنة بعد محنة ثم يكون أمره الأعلى وقوله الأولى ويصير له بتلك الزلازل لسان صدق في الآخرين ويكون بالعلم حظ لا يكون لغيره وهكذا حال هذا الإمام فإنه بعد موته عرف الناس مقدراه واتفقت الألسن بالثناء عليه إلا من لا يعتد به وطارت مصنفاته واشتهرت مقالاته " 


والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذكر ما فات الشيخ العلامة المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله في " بلغة القاصي " :



ما أخرجه الطبراني في " مسند الشاميين " ( ص 328) : حدثنا عمرو بن إسحاق : ثنا محمد بن إسماعيل ابن عياش : حدثني أبي عن ضمضم بن زرعة عن شريح بن عبيد عن العرباض بن سارية قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إذا سقى الرجل امرأته أجر " قال العرباض : فقمت إليها فسقيتها واخببرتها بما سمعت "

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وإسناده حسن في الشواهد والمتابعات ورجاله موثقون غير محمد بن إسحاق بن عياش قال فيه ابو داود رحمه الله : " لم يكن ذاك " 
قال ابو حاتم : " لم يسمع من أبيه شيئاً "
قال الحافظ في " التقريب " " عابوا عليه أنه حدث عن أبيه بغير سماع " 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله في " الكاشف " : " بينهما رجل " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : وقد صرح في هذا الاسناد بالسماع من أبيه 
لكن :
الراوي عنه عمرو بن إسحاق وهو ابن ابراهيم بن العلاء بن زبريق الحمصي – لم أعرفه قد أخرج له في " المعجم الصغير " حديثا ( 542- الروض ) وأربعة أحاديث أخرى في " الأوسط " وأكثر عنه في " مسند الشاميين " قبل هذا الحديث وبعده الى ( ص 331) وفي كلها صرح محمد بن اسماعيل بالتحديث من أبيه وكذلك ( ص 334ثم ص 335) وتابعه في راية التحديث عنه هاشم بن مرثد الطبراني عنده ( ص 331و 334) 

وقال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ولعله من ثقات شيوخ الطبراني ولعله لذلك لم يورده الذهبي في " الميزان " 
والله أعلم .
·      ومما يقوي الحديث ما اخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما عن سعد بن أبي وقاص ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله إلا أجرت عليها حتى ما تجعل في إمرأتك " ( الارواء 899) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله في " هامش تعليقه " على الراوي عمرو بن إسحاق بن ابراهيم بن العلاء بن زبريق الحمصي :

وهذا لم يذكره ووما فات صديقنا الشيخ الفاضل حماداً النصاري فلم يذكره  في كتابه الفريد : " بلغة القاصي والداني في تراجم شيوخ الطبراني " ولا هو عند ابن عساكر رحمهم الله وأسكنهم فسيح جناته " 

.....
قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
·      " فوائد منتقاة من كلام أهل العلم " :
-      قال الشيخ ابي الطيب نايف صلاح المنصوري ( ص 451-452) في " إرشاد القاصي والداني الى تراجم شيوخ الطبراني " 
-      [ 718 ] عمرو بن اسحاق بن ابراهيم بن العلاء بن الضحاك بن مهاجر الزبيدي الحمصي حدث عن أبيه إسحاق وجده ابراهيم بن العلاء وعلوة مولاة عمرو بن الحارث عنه : أبو القاسم الطبراني واكثر عنه وأخرج له الضياء 
-      قال الألباني رحمه الله : لم اجد له ترجمة 
-      وقال ايضا : لم أعرفه وقد خرج له الطبراني في الصغير حديثا واحدا واربعة احاديث في " الأوسط " وأكثر عنه في " مسند الشاميين " فلعله من ثقات شيوخ الطبراني ولعله لذلك لم يورده الذهبي في " الميزان " 
-      ذكره المزي في " تهذيبه "
-      وقال مؤلفه " الخلاصة : 
" ( مجهول الحال ) وإكثار الطبراني يرفع جهالة عينه ولا يلزم من ذلك توثيقه "  ) ا ه 

فائدة ( 2 ) :

 وقال الألباني في الضعيفة (758): 
"وأبوه – أي أبو عمرو- إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن زبريق ضعيف جدا ، قال النسائي : " ليس بثقة " . وقال أبو داود : " ليس بشيء " وكذبه محدث حمص محمد بن عوف الطائي وهو أعرف بأهل بلده."
قلت: نعم، محمد بن عوف أعرف الناس بحديث أهل بلده، فقد ذكر المزي في تهذيب الكمال في ترجمة ابن عوف هذا:

....
قال ابن أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل":

إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن العلاء بن الضحاك بن زبريق الحمصي الزبيدي روى عن عمرو بن الحارث الحمصي وبشر بن شعيب وأبي المغيرة سمعت أبي وابا زرعة يقولان ذلك وكتب عنه أبي.
سمعت أبي يقول سمعت يحيى بن معين وأثنى على إسحاق بن الزبريق خيرا وقال: "الفتى لا بأس به ولكنهم يحسدونه". 
قال: وسئل أبي عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن العلاء فقال: "شيخ."
انتهى من "الجرح والتعديل"

ذكره ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (8/108 - 110، رقم 611) ونقل عن النسائي: "ليس بثقة، عن عمرو ابن الحارث"

اما الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط حيث قال في كتاب "تحرير التقريب" قال النسائي ليس بثقة إذا رواى عن عمرو بن الحارث.

قال الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال :
" عن بقية وطائفة، روى عنه البخاري في كتاب الأدب له، وأبو حاتم، وأبو إسحاق الجوزجاني، وآخر أصحابه يحيى بن عمروس المصري.
قال أبو حاتم: لا بأس به، سمعت ابن معين يثنى عليه.
وقال النسائي: ليس بثقة.
وقال أبو داود: ليس بشئ، وكذبه محدث حمص محمد بن عوف الطائي.
اتفق موته بمصر سنة ثمان وثلاثين ومائتين."

من منكراته:

1- حديث شداد بن أوس في قصة الإسراء والمعراج الطويل، رواه البزار في مسنده (8/409و رقم: 3484)، ذكره الشيخ عمرو بن عبد المنعم سليم في كتابه "الضعيف من قصة الإسراء والمعراج" ص 24: "حديث منكر." ثم قال ردا على البيهقي حيث صحح هذا الحديث: "بل الأسناد ضعيف، فيه إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن العلاء الحمصي." ثم قال: "فالمتن فيه نكارة شديدة"، ثم نقل عن ابن كثير في تفسيره: (( ولا شك أن هذا مشتمل على أشياء منها ما هو صحيح كما ذكره البيهقي، ومنها ما هو منكر كاصلاة في بيت لحم، وسوال الصديق عن نعت بيت المقدس وغير ذلك. ))

قال الشيخ حمدي السلفي رحمه الله في تعليقه على " مسند الشاميين " ( ج2/ص334/ ح 1646) :
*-    * *رواه أحمد ( 4/128) والمصنف في " المعجم الكبير " ( ج18/) والعقيلي في " الضعفاء ( 2/6) إلا أنه عند أحمد خالد بن سعد بدل خالد بن شريك ووقع للحافظ الهيثمي وهم في " المجمع " ( 3/119) و ( 4/425) بينته في تعليقي على " المعجم الكبير " وعلى كل حال فالحديث ضعيف بسبب الانقطاع والكلام في بعض رواته ) ا ه*
*-    * *قلت " العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : وكانه يقصد بذلك عمرو بن إسحاق بن ابراهيم بن العلاء الحمصي .*

*والله أعلم*
*والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تصويب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة :


في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن الأعرابي في " معجمه " ( 3/1) من طريق زينب بنت أبي طليق : نا حيان بن حية عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يربط الحجر على بطنه من الغرث"

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" إسناد غريب من دون أبي هريرة لم أعرفهما"
وقال رحمه الله :
" لكن يشهد له حديث سيار عنسهل بن أسلم عن يزيد بن أبي منصور عن ابن مالك عن أبي طلحة قال : " شكونا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجوع ورفعنا عن بطوننا عن حجر حجر فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حجرين 
أخرجه الترمذي في " السنن " والشمائل ( 2/232) وقال رحمه الله :
" حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" وهو ضعيف من أجل سيار وهو ابن حاتم العنزي أورده الذهبي رحمه الله في " الضعفاء " ...
وقال الحافظ رحمه الله :
" صدوق له أوهام "
·      ويشهد له حديث جابر أخرجه ابو يعلى ورجاله وثقوا ..
والحديث حسن بمجموع الطرق الثلاث . والله أعلم .

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر لوالديه :
أولا : " قال محقق " معجم ابن الأعرابي " الشيخ عبد المحسن الحسيني غفر الله له ( ص 36/ ح 21-3/5) 
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 12/148) من طريق مسلم وهو الفراهيدي به ورواه من طرق أخرى عن ابن سيرين رقم 12855 وما بعده ورواه أحمد ( 1/215و226و354) والترمذي ( 547) والنسائي ( 3/117) من طرق عن ابن سيرين وأسانيدهم صحيحة 
وقال محققه في " الهامش " ( ص 37) :
" وفي الحديث – بالمخطوط- حيان بن حية والصواب حبان بن جزء كما في " تهذيب الآثار " برقم ( 487) مسند ابن عباس وتصحف على الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة حديث رقم ( 1615) نقلا عن هذا الموضع فلم يعرفه .) ا ه

·      ثانيا "
وفي كتاب " الجوع " لابن أبي الدنيا رحمه الله 

( ص31/ح11) 11- .....زينب .... عن حبان بن جزء عن أبي هريرة قال : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشد صلبه بالحجر من الغرث "
قال محققه " محمد خير رمضان "
" سند الحديث مطموس في الاصل ما عدا آثار حروف ومعظم كلمات الحديث ايضا وقد اثبته من طبقات ابن سعد ( 1/400) ونقله عنه المتقي الهندي في " كنز العمال " ( 7/142) رقم ( 18415) ويبدو ان السند نفسه الوارد في الفقرة ( 180) حيث تكرر نص الحديث هناك 
وسند ابن سعد ورد على النحو التالي : اخبرنا الضحاك بن مخلد ابو عاصم الشيباني عن زينب بنت ابي طليق ام الحصين قالت حدثني حبان بن جزء ابو بحر عن ابي هريرة ...
ومحمد بن سعد الهاشمي كاتب الواقدي صدوق فاضل ت 230 ه
والضحاك بن مخلد الشيباني ابو عاصم النبيل ثقة ثبت ت 112 ه
ولم اقف على ترجمة زينب

وحبان بن جزء صدوق كما في " تقريب التهذيب " 149

ثالثا : وفي نفس المصدر " لابن ابي الدنيا " في " الجوع " 
  ( ص 118) 
ح180: حدثنا ابو بكر الباهلي قال حدثنا ابو عاصم عن زينب بنت ابي طليق قال حدثني حبان عن ابي هريرة 
وقال محققه : هو حبان بن جزء "
وكذلك في الحديث رقم ( 182) نفس سند حديث ( 180) 

رابعا :
وفي " الطبقات الكبرى " لابن سعد ( 1/400) ط دار صادر 
و ( 1/193) ط دار احياء التراث العربي 
من طريق ابي عاصم وبنفس سند ابن ابي الدنيا فيه " حبان بن جزء " 
وهذه الطريق جيدة في المتابعات "
والحديث على أقل أحواله حسن كما ذكر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله "
والله أعلم .


قال الحافظ المزي رحمه الله في " تهذيب الكمال " ( ج2/ص 38/ ترجمة1052) ط بشار :
[ ت ق ] حبان بن جزء السلمي أخو خزيمة بن جزء 
           روى عن أبيه وأخيه خزيمة بن جزء ( ت ق ) ولهما صحبة وعبد الله بن 
           عمر بن الخطاب أبي هريرة ) 
         " روى له الترمذي وابن ماجه حديثا واحداً " ) انتهى .

·      وقد ذكره البخاري في تاريخه الكبير " .. وقال سمع ابا هريرة وابن عمر " 

·      وفي " إكمال تهذيب الكمال " لمغلطاي رحمه الله ( ج4/ص 186) 
قال وفي كتاب " الصحابة " للأزدي : لا يحفظ روى عنه إلا حبان بن جزي –  ولا يحفظ له غير هذا – يعني حديث الحشرات – قال : " وفي إسناده نظر " ) انتهى .

والله أعلم 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات "

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وهم الحاكم أبا عبد الله رحمه الله :
> وهم الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله :
> 
> 
> 
> في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/84) وعنه الديلمي ( 4/337) عن سويد بن نصر : ثنا ابن المبارك عن معمر عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن أبي هريرة عن *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "* *يوك القيامة كقدر ما بين الظهر والعصر "* 
> 
> 
> قال الحاكم رحمه الله :
> ...


تصحيح: يوم
الحديث صحيح ولله الحمد. جزاكم الله خيزا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

